# Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion, Book One: Water



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 20, 2005)

*EDIT [6/17/10]: This thread is for all Avatar related issues (Movies, Games, TV Episodes, Specials, and etc)*

Not sure if this has been posted before or if anybody knows what i'm talking about, but if anybody else has seen the preview of this new show that's coming on nickolodean [sp], do ya think this is a rip-off of naruto? Besides it not being about ninjas, there is a similarity in a 12 year old boy whose special, is an airbender, has special wind powers, 4 nations of villages or so [fire, wind, earth, and water], and that there happens to be an evil nation [the fire country] trying to destroy the rest of everything or something. there was more details in the commercial that resembles naruto, but i have forgotten them. Am i the only one?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Feb 20, 2005)

A kid with special powers and a huge amount of potential is _the_ cliche'd anime plot. Not really a rip off.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 20, 2005)

Yah, I did see some similarity, but the whole premise of a bald little kid with superpowers reminded me more of Mitsu Me Ga Toru then Naruto.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> A kid with special powers and a huge amount of potential is _the_ cliche'd anime plot. Not really a rip off.



I know that certain idea has been used alot by others, but that's not what I really meant. You should check out the preview yourself to get an understanding of what I mean.


----------



## naruto01 (Feb 20, 2005)

this movie...seems....o-k....it does seem like an anime story...but..i'd like to watch it^-^


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 20, 2005)

it's movie? I thought it was a tv series   . Anyway the only similarity I saw were the countries I immediately thought Naruto when I heard those. But it does seem to have the cliche anime plot.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 21, 2005)

lol. i guess my thread got moved. anyways, i could've sworn also that it was a series and not a movie. no wonder the animation was nicely done.


----------



## Headhyuuga (Feb 21, 2005)

*Avatar the Last Airbender*

I just finished watching the premiere hr long ep on Nick, I cant believe how interesting it is. If you havent heard much about it, its a world where these 4 countries each specialize in an element, ie. water, fire, earth, air. After a 100 yr war started by the fire country, the last airbender is a kid. Also the avatar is one person who has mastered all the elements,but as this was started he disappeared but never reincarnated as exspected. Anyway it has great animation and a good story, also the voices arent bad. Not to spoil it, but the kid is the avatar and he is kick ass. Well it comes back on as an encore at 7central. A must see.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, it was on at my house too! I enjoyed it. ^_^
Never thought I'd live to see anything ever that good ever creep on to Nickolodeon though! x_X


----------



## mpthread (Feb 21, 2005)

so is this anime or an american cartoon?


----------



## xxShikamaruxx (Feb 21, 2005)

American cartoon I think


----------



## KupoExMachina (Feb 21, 2005)

Its american, with anime-ish elements. I dont like the show though...its too.....>_<


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 21, 2005)

I just saw it, and yes, it is a series. It was ok. It had pretty nice animation and was actually funny in some parts. The main character loves penguins.   

The only problem I have with it is its lame villans. The main antagonist seemed kinda dull. 

What I thought you should all know is that it seems to me that the creator of it may watch Naruto. Not only does he make use of names like "Fire Country" and "Water Country", the first episode also includes a scene that seemed ripped right out of the Wave Arc in Naruto. Remember when Haku seemed as if he was about to "finish off" Sasuke with the kunai Sakura had thrown in an attempt to save him from the Ice Mirrors? And then, all of the sudden, in true badass ninja fashion a kunai whacks Haku in the mask and it turned out to be the #1 most unpredictable ninja Naruto? Well, there's a scene in the show in which the main antagonist is about to finish off one of the other main characters with a fire attack but then all of the sudden a boomerang comes in, whacks him in the face, and he hits the floor, exactly how Haku did! And then, from a far off distance comes the main character running in to save the day, just like Naruto did, and all around, just like in Naruto, the other characters are amazed/surprised by the sudden, unstealthy entry. 

But ya know....it could all just be a huge coincidence.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Feb 21, 2005)

I just watched the show on TV!! I know...for an anime-style-attempted cartoon made by Nickolodean...this is REALLY good!!

Decent anime-art-style...check!
Anime cliche plot...check!
People with 'special' powers...check!
Boy waken from deep sleep...check!
Enemy with trademark scar(s)...check!
Anime cliche sound effects...check!
Cute furry animal...check!
Anime cliche reactions...check!
Side-romance potential...check!
Sneak peak at boy's future skills...check!

It's better then Teen Titans, that's for sure!! Why can't all anime-style-attempted cartoons be this decent?!

PS it IS a TV series!!


----------



## Headhyuuga (Feb 21, 2005)

its pretty good in my opinion, even though its an american show the animation and drawing was top notch also a good story line, it kinda reminded me of Princess Mono. Well just have to see if it keeps up the pace.


----------



## BakaKage (Feb 22, 2005)

this is actually pretty good. Kept me entertained for the whole hour considering i am pretty harsh on american cartoons. i'll probably follow it if i can.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 22, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I just saw it, and yes, it is a series. It was ok. It had pretty nice animation and was actually funny in some parts. The main character loves penguins.
> 
> The only problem I have with it is its lame villans. The main antagonist seemed kinda dull.
> 
> What I thought you should all know is that it seems to me that the creator of it may watch Naruto. Not only does he make use of names like "Fire Country" and "Water Country", the first episode also includes a scene that seemed ripped right out of the Wave Arc in Naruto. Remember when Haku seemed as if he was about to "finish off" Sasuke with the kunai Sakura had thrown in an attempt to save him from the Ice Mirrors? And then, all of the sudden, in true badass ninja fashion a kunai whacks Haku in the mask and it turned out to be the #1 most unpredictable ninja Naruto? Well, there's a scene in the show in which the main antagonist is about to finish off one of the other main characters with a fire attack but then all of the sudden a boomerang comes in, whacks him in the face, and he hits the floor, exactly how Haku did! And then, from a far off distance comes the main character running in to save the day, just like Naruto did, and all around, just like in Naruto, the other characters are amazed/surprised by the sudden, unstealthy entry.



That boomerang was thrown by the same kid who was being attacked. You do know the affect of a boomarang right? Anways, that show was nice, I give it mad props. Maybe I was alittle of on it being like Naruto. This is the best thing that Nikolodean has had in awhile. Usually shit like this would be on Cartoon Network. Nikolodean doesn't do that many action anime look-alike shows on their network. And oh yea, although the cartoon was done by Americans, you have to remember that some studios here in America have asian artists mixed in there. This show probably got helped. And for all those who don't know, it's really considered to be a "cartoon" not anime [even though they are actually the same thing]. It was made here in America, so therefore a cartoon. Transfered from Japan, would mean anime. But i really wonder if the Avatar was made here. It looks like it was out in China or so first. Why China? The cartoon characters [facial features of most chinese attempted cartoons] and also the alphabets [they didn't look like japanese kanji to me].
Last but not least, watch the next episode, cause the preview looks mad "hot"!.lol


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 22, 2005)

If it's a series...It's probly the best Nickolodeon gat 

Great animation,story,and humor,kept me entertained throughout.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 22, 2005)

Anybody else thinks we should keep this thread updated every friday a new episode comes out? And then turn this whole thread into our own Avatar theories, fanart, character plots, and etc. [like what we do with naruto for this whole entire forum])


----------



## eXshinobi (Feb 22, 2005)

Isn't that kid supposed to be like 100 years old or something.


----------



## Meijin (Feb 22, 2005)

I was looking foward to this for a week. I like the animation, it was smooth and nice. It didn't resemble anime TOO much, but nontheless it was good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 22, 2005)

eXshinobi said:
			
		

> Isn't that kid supposed to be like 100 years old or something.



Yup. That's what they said. But I guess since he was frozen, he wasn't able to grow.


----------



## kknaruto24 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes he is !!! Avitar is probably one of the best Nickolodeon show i have ever seen, trust me i have seen alot of them b/c i have a lil bro! But i did not like the weird thing one the evil fire dude's eye !!! It just looks strange but i am interested in where the plot is going but it seems siminlar to others that i have seen !! And the whole idea about bending and contolling the elemets is kinda cool.


----------



## eXshinobi (Feb 22, 2005)

Nickelodeon has some great shows... Rocko's Modern Life, Sponge Bob...Doug Funny  (the originals), umm....oh! Hey Arnord! Umm...yeah...that's it...the rest were sucky...Avatar was pretty alright...I like the whole last airbender thing. I just hope they don't stretch the episodes too much with dumb fillers, like an episode on saving a baby penguin or something corny....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 22, 2005)

eXshinobi said:
			
		

> Nickelodeon has some great shows... Rocko's Modern Life, Sponge Bob...Doug Funny  (the originals), umm....oh! Hey Arnord! Umm...yeah...that's it...the rest were sucky...Avatar was pretty alright...I like the whole last airbender thing. I just hope they don't stretch the episodes too much with dumb fillers, like an episode on saving a baby penguin or something corny....



Unless this show had a manga and you had read it, I don't know how they can do such things as a "filler"? Unless I am mistaken and the word "filler" can also mean for episodes that have nothing to do with the story. But then again that also has to do deal with what I think fillers are: Episodes in animes that don't go with the original story of the manga. But they do mean the same thing. Stupid me!


----------



## NecroFox (Feb 23, 2005)

I liked it alot. I was suprised because I have disliked Nick for a while after the "original" nicktoons when I was a kid. I will be watching each episode


----------



## AkiNara (Feb 23, 2005)

I just saw the first episode. OH. MY. GOD. That was INSANE!! I have never seen animation like that on an American series. EVER. It was Princess Mononoke/Full Metal Alchemist quality, I swear. Puts most Naruto episodes to shame. See, Teen Titans (horrible show, by the way)? This is how it's DONE. Try using some of the GOOD qualities from asian animation every now and then, maybe? That'd be nice.

Oh, anyone else notice the voice of Aku from Samurai Jack on the fire prince's uncle? I thought that was pretty awesome. And I think Aang is voiced by the kid that voiced Koda in Brother Bear. Good voice casting on this one.

I'm heavily anticipating Friday's episode! I'm coming back here to rave about it. Hehe!


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG I just saw a snippet from this show (^^ almost said anime) today inbetween shows and I was like WTF they finally have a show on here that's worthwile and doesn't stink and I've already outgrown this channel how could this happen. It's funny but the whole thing reminds of something that could have easily been an anime show but somehow found it's way into an american cartoonist's head.


----------



## l_chupacabras (Feb 23, 2005)

eXshinobi said:
			
		

> Nickelodeon has some great shows... Rocko's Modern Life, Sponge Bob...Doug Funny  (the originals), umm....oh! Hey Arnord! Umm...yeah...that's it...the rest were sucky...Avatar was pretty alright...I like the whole last airbender thing. I just hope they don't stretch the episodes too much with dumb fillers, like an episode on saving a baby penguin or something corny....


Okay first of all... I SHOULD SLAP YOU!!! You TOTALLY forgot to mention Invader Zim, one of the best shows ever invented EVER. ^_^ Now that we have that out of the way... heh, yeah I really really enjoyed this show maybe it's because I haven't seen a "fanime" for a looong time that was worth anything but yeah this was just wow... I really liked how the elements were controlled especially the wind the whole being able to FLY with just a staff was just plain awesome and the creatures in the show were also great hehe like the "penguins" I now expect a lot from this series so if they go and mess it up... I'll be very dissapointed, we shall see but lets cross our fingers and hope they keep up the good work!!!

Hasta Luego
"L"Chupacabras


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not gonna lie there, Nickolodean did good with Invader Zim before they canceled it. Now as for the Avatar, i'm getting alittle worried. They're showing the first episode way too much. Next thing you know, the kids get bored. I hope Nickolodean is not that stupid and keep repeating this episode throughout this whole week. It has been the 7th time already [I didn't watch them all of course. Just browsing through the cable. And this also counts for nick2, for those who have Satelite and Cablevision!].


----------



## Inner Ninja (Feb 25, 2005)

I liked it. It's the networks best looking show since Zim. Notice I said best LOOKING, not BEST OF ALL! It looks exactly like an anime, I thought Marathon was animating it. If the lip movements didn't match the dialogue, I easily could've confused it for an anime. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2005)

IT'S FRIDAY!) all I can say is that this episode better be a kick ass one!!


----------



## AkiNara (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, it seems the actual show itself is just as good, if not better than the first episode. Excellent news!

Anyway, the best parts of this episode:

-Firebender battle. I'm glad they made this as cultural feeling as they did. It really felt like it was a real custom, not just "oh yeah, these two guys are fighting". And the flames were animated really well. Thumbs up!

-Badguys that have some depth. The uncle is a real honor freak. Better than the usual "Mwahaha! I shall rule the world!" type villains that are so popular in the States. And I actually found myself rooting Zuko on during his battle. I liked that aspect.

-The blatent talk about killing and death. I mean, wow! The Firebenders actually kill! Not destroy, not "send to the next world", *kill*. Not only that, but the showed the skeleton of his master. This is unheard of on Nickelodeon.

Overall, badass episode. The next one looks amazing, too. This is such a cool show!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 25, 2005)

This episode was done nicely as well. The fight at the end was nice, but I didn't see that much interactions. But hey, it is Nickolodean, so they wouldn't actually have fist battles and punches to the head. But in my opinion, this episode was better than the first. Got into more details about Aang and the Prince. I kinda feel more sad for the prince then I did for Aang finding about his people. The prince's story is more sad. And the part about there being the other avatars of the before life, of the same Avatar, and from the different nations was a hot idea.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 25, 2005)

Dude I keep on missing all these episodes, I told myself tonight I was going to watch it, but then I got stuck at Mc Donalds for an hour and missed the whole thing. Who wants to give me the low down on these two episodes?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 26, 2005)

don't worry, they will be showing repeats throughout the weekened.


----------



## Rurouni (Feb 26, 2005)

I saw only a bit of it. It looked awesome though.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Feb 26, 2005)

I wonder...if the avatar's reincarnations is based on the Air-Water-Earth-Fire cycle, what will happen to the avatar when he needs to be reborn into the Air nomads which is extinct?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 26, 2005)

goog question. but that will be a long time though. he's not gonna be dying anytime soon.


----------



## Yukimura (Feb 26, 2005)

I dunno. I think I'm starting to really like it.

Now I'll wait for the Sokka/Prince yaoi fanfiction to appear.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tsu said:
			
		

> I dunno. I think I'm starting to really like it.
> 
> Now I'll wait for the Sokka/Prince yaoi fanfiction to appear.



ewww. that's disgusting.


----------



## Yukimura (Feb 26, 2005)

Not really, considering the Spongebob yaoi that's rampant on Fanfiction.net.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2005)

: I'm really starting to like this show. Episode 2 and the Fire Battle totally kicked arse. Good animation.


----------



## Yukimura (Feb 26, 2005)

The T.V. description of it tells me that the target audience is 6-12 year olds. o___o;


----------



## BlackBeret (Feb 26, 2005)

I like it alot more than alot of the junk thats on TV.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tsu said:
			
		

> The T.V. description of it tells me that the target audience is 6-12 year olds. o___o;



They must be wrong since i'm 16 and enjoying myself!


----------



## TheUnlimited (Feb 26, 2005)

i got to catch teh hour special thingy while i was at someone else's house.. and it was pretty awesome....


unfortunately i myself don't have Nick


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 26, 2005)

It was good, I liked it alot more than the crap thats on nick right now, plus they said sex on nick which is werid.


----------



## kknaruto24 (Feb 26, 2005)

i know this show is intented for younger audiences but i like this show and the fire battle scene in episode two was awsome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> It was good, I liked it alot more than the crap thats on nick right now, plus they said sex on nick which is werid.



lol, that was funny reading that post.


----------



## naruto01 (Feb 28, 2005)

i think the avatar is O-K...it's not..ALL that though..but it's cool the way they fight...and...the way they have their nations...it's like Naruto...fire nation...water nation...air nation..and blah blah blah...they copied NARUTO!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 1, 2005)

naruto01 said:
			
		

> i think the avatar is O-K...it's not..ALL that though..but it's cool the way they fight...and...the way they have their nations...it's like Naruto...fire nation...water nation...air nation..and blah blah blah...they copied NARUTO!!!



Been through that already. Read the first post [mines]. If you actually pay attention to the two episodes, little similarities are starting to show up. Like one, if you are from a fire country, you know how to use fire. 2. There is something called "bending" along with the powers. 3. As far as I know, people in their own village don't know how to use the powers of other nations, accept Aang. And 4. Their powers are the same [water, fire, earth, etc], but there can be many different forms to how you use the power.


----------



## BuTteRflyXofXBLossoMs (Mar 1, 2005)

i see the resemblance. it looks ok though. :


----------



## Yukimura (Mar 4, 2005)

After watching episode 3, I feel Nick has much to learn.


----------



## Urami (Mar 4, 2005)

*Me zez!*

I think this show is great, it's witty, funny and Ang is a little cutie, I think the show is very well done, now I notice a lot of people might be dumping on it because they are trying to compare it with anime, and its not anime, it has similar animation, but keep in mind anime is created for general audiences and this show is on nick, meant for younger viewers, and I don't really see any resemblence to Naruto except for the Nations being divided by elements, NOT enough reason to say the show copied Naruto, that's just ridiculous, that would mean that a story I began to write like 4 years ago is a rip off from Naruto just because each country houses a diferent element (and I hadn't even heard of Naruto back then). Anyway this show is pretty nice, lighthearted and entertaining, so far all the episodes have some action or interesting things happening... a lot better than some "Anime" I've seen.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 5, 2005)

Today's episode was nice! I hope everybody saw it! Too bad next week they are gonna be doing repeats.


----------



## darkkakashi14 (Mar 5, 2005)

Its a really cool show,I really like the powers of earth.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm really starting to like this show. I like it more than most crappy anime already!   

Episode 3 was beautiful. Real kick ass. Sacka's lil romance with that girl was nice.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 6, 2005)

I Want More New Episodes!!!:d


----------



## inner_sasuke (Mar 8, 2005)

saw the  trailer for it on the  spongebob movie game.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 8, 2005)

And.....what did you think?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 8, 2005)

well i just saw the commercial for the one time only showing of all 4 episodes thus far this friday. For those of you who have missed any like me this is a one time opportunity before you'll have to watch it through random syndication.


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 8, 2005)

I watched the first 2 episodes with my little brother. Not a rip off if you ask me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I watched the first 2 episodes with my little brother. Not a rip off if you ask me.



I realized that after the second episode. I don't know what I was thinking then.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2005)

New Episode Right Now On Nick! Go And Watch It!!!!!


----------



## martryn (Apr 9, 2005)

I hate to revive a dead thread, but I was gonna make another with the same name.  Damn, this show is cool.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 13, 2005)

It's not a dead thread. People are just to lazy to post in here anymore! Anyways, last weeks episode was awesome and funny. They said that this weeks episode is gonna be the most action packed. I have a feelin' that i'm going to love this one.


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 13, 2005)

I think its pretty good. The bending skills remind me of FullMetal Alchemist


----------



## martryn (Apr 17, 2005)

And I really love earth bending.  It is so damn cool.  I think its the most versatile one.  I am so impressed by that old guy king peron.  He is the most kick ass person ever when it comes to ass kicking.  I totally want to be like him.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2005)

What was thought of the Winter Solstice Episodes, and the Water Bending Scroll? I thought some of the Waterbending moves we got to see were really cool!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 30, 2005)

This weeks episode was great and funny!C'mon people, post here more often!


----------



## chunks (May 6, 2005)

> What was thought of the Winter Solstice Episodes, and the Water Bending Scroll? I thought some of the Waterbending moves we got to see were really cool!


 seeing the speed that Aang learned those water moves, I doubt he'll have problems learning all four elements by the end of next summer. But why Aang didn't stay at the Earth kingdom longer to learn Earth bending skills from his old friend? The king was definitely skilled enough.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 7, 2005)

omg, I thought i was the only one hehe, i love this show.  surprisingly though they don't do much promotion for it to let me know when it's on, I caught a marathon last weekend so I was glad for that, got all caught up, but I missed it again(the new one) today I believe gotta check tvguide to see when that'll be re-aired, it's a great show imo.  does have some elements of naruto but not rippin' off.  try tellin' more people to watch it, I should make a sig and make it promotional hehe.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 7, 2005)

I just wish this show got more attention. This show, and in this forum, has the possibility of becoming the next Naruto. But original American style. This weeks episode was interesting as well. The fight scene at the end with Aang and Jet was cool!) But what I hate is how they now don't show the previews for the next episode, and you usually get interrupted by someother program you don't give an ass for.


----------



## LiLhomie4life626 (May 7, 2005)

"The Avatar"? Well, let's just say I'll watch it but only because nothing else is watchable. Or if my horrid chance My arm is too lazy to reach for the remote. 

Notice I said arm, not me. You know, seeings how I'm never lazy.


----------



## Tsuuga (May 8, 2005)

Man, I can't believe how much you guys are hyping this show up for me...


----------



## monk3 (May 8, 2005)

it does seem like its partially based off naruto, but i like Avatar. i dunno why.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 12, 2005)

You like the show because it is just nice!


----------



## dorkeemindee (May 13, 2005)

Well I was a big Avatar fan when this first started...

Then I started watching Naruto...

Then I was like "Avatar's nothing compared to Naruto!" Lol  

It's still a pretty decent show though.


----------



## KakashiRamen (May 16, 2005)

*!!*

Well, the concept is pretty good...but it's just the animation...they make everything look so ugly when they have facial expressions...they make their nostrils big...some of the episdoes are lame...like when the "avatar" just jumps off this flying bison for no reason and flys back up...it was so random....

It's kind of corny sometimes too but...

If the kids like it, then w/e.

It's pretty good i guess...


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 16, 2005)

The animation is pretty corny... similar to martin mystery. But the story is good..


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 20, 2005)

Just watched the episode with the two bitter rival clans in a canyon. DAMN...that was a funny ending!! Ein instead of trying to make the clans learn to understead each other the old fashion way...he took the story of the reason they hate each other, says he knew those people in the story (which he didn't...he's lying), and makes up a whole different version of the story so they would forget whole feud and travel together in peace.

CLEVER!


----------



## royalguardx (May 20, 2005)

i saw it, it was kinda corny and i thought that they copied naruto or some other anime


----------



## Rin. (May 21, 2005)

Everything is ok except Ang's voice and the corny diologue.


----------



## Black Swan (May 22, 2005)

> Just watched the episode with the two bitter rival clans in a canyon. DAMN...that was a funny ending!! Ein instead of trying to make the clans learn to understead each other the old fashion way...he took the story of the reason they hate each other, says he knew those people in the story (which he didn't...he's lying), and makes up a whole different version of the story so they would forget whole feud and travel together in peace.
> 
> CLEVER!


I saw that ep to and i totally agree.  Very unexpected and against the grain for cartoons.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 22, 2005)

Alkemist said:
			
		

> The animation is pretty corny... similar to martin mystery. But the story is good..




Alkemist, you must have some bad eyes to say the animation of the show is "corny". Get out of this forum you no good taste kinda person....something...something.....? Oh hell, just get out!

The rival clan episode to me had to be the funniest one yet!)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

yo...new episodes people! c'mon! We got soo outta touch that others are startin threads jus like dis.lol


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 18, 2005)

Avatar rocks. Plain and simple. I watch it with my sister all the time and we always end up laughing so hard my mom has to come see whats so funny lol Yes, its a little corny but once you get over the "Im to adult for cartoons like this" its actualy really good and funny. The story is better then like 98% of American cartoons and the action is similarly great. The bending system is really cool and looks great animated IMO. I highly recommend you give it a try if you havnt already.


----------



## Spidey (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah, this show actually surprised me with how good the animation was, I didn't think Nick was capable of having a show like this and be so good. I wish I saw more episodes though, the only time I see it is when I catch it by accident. Anyway, love The Avatar


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 18, 2005)

It was suprising, I never expected a cartoon on Nickelodeon could surpass other shows trying to be "animeish" such as Teen Titans.

I've only seen about 10 or so episodes, but the episode where Zuko fights General Cho or whatever had amazingly high quality animation (above that of most actual anime's).


----------



## hakke (Nov 18, 2005)

argh... I gotta give this show a chance... no, I mean I have all the episodes already on my PC, yet I dont have the time to watch it


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 18, 2005)

the show is alrite, i watched a few eps, not bad for nickelodeon.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't know if it's been posted yet, but the movements of the benders are based on the hung gar kung fu movements. I saw my friend watching it in our dorm (he loves cartoons no matter what they are -.-) and it seems like an interesting show.


----------



## Hokai92 (Nov 18, 2005)

ten sa zangetsu said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's been posted yet, but the movements of the benders are based on the hung gar kung fu movements




actually the different elements are based on different styles of kung fu.
i only know two, though

earthbending-hungar style kung fu
firebending-shaolin style kung fu

anyways i love this show although its too cheesy sometimes


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

^^damn. I never realized that. See how gud we get along. Is there a new episode tonight?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 18, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> ^^damn. I never realized that. See how gud we get along. Is there a new episode tonight?



There are two new episodes tonight. Although one looks like a recap episode, but the 2nd one looks really good. Its called "The Waterbending Master". Cant wait.


----------



## rie_chan (Nov 18, 2005)

it's alright I guess, don't like the character design doh


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 18, 2005)

^ WTF!! HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE THE CHARACTER DESIGN!! NEG REP FOR YOU!! Lol, just kidding. I guess everyone's entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

I don see it either why people are bitchin about animation and designs. Da show is hilarious and da action scenes are down in a new animation style, sorta kinda thang.


----------



## Zouri (Nov 18, 2005)

Avatar is a kick ass show. It was definately something that I didn't expect from the big N, but it keeps delivering. The animation is fluid and it's funny too. I can't wait to see the new episode. I know it's going to be great.

Edit: 


> I don see it either why people are bitchin about animation and designs. Da show is hilarious and da action scenes are down in a new animation style, sorta kinda thang.



I don't understand it either. I mean, the designs are practical for showing where the characters have come from. And the animation rivals that of most animes out there, especially in fights. Also, the show is hilarious. It seems like the perfect combination for a good show.

Whatever, to each their own.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

yup@ Btw, if you guys know who Aaliyah is, tell me that that girl dat was with Prince Zuko, does not look like her! The one with the Demon/monster animal thing that uses its tongue to paralyze people.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 18, 2005)

^ Now that you say it, she does kind of remind me of Aaliyah.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2005)

lol, I knew it!P


----------



## Aeon (Nov 19, 2005)

I enjoy watching Avatar, and what really got my attention the first time I watched it was the legend that they recite in the intro to each episode. And now we're coming up to the season finale of the book of water in two weeks. Hopefully time will fly by.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

O my fudge! Looky! A new Avatar forum, its so fucking wiked. It's new but I registered. Im on it as we speak  The site:


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ah, awesome. Anyways, the new episode was very interesting indeed! The battle between Katara and that Master guy. Once again they did a great job on the animation. For a min there, I thought Katara was lookin sexy [the hair down parts]lol. Anyways, I can't wait for the next episode, The freakin big battle is about to happin!


----------



## Hana (Nov 19, 2005)

This is a pretty good show.....I like an american cartoon...wow...thats amazing...besides the whole "Fire Country" thing...Naruto and Avatar aren't really all that much alike.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Nov 19, 2005)

I was quite surprised the first time I watched Avatar. I thought it was gonna be such a dumb show, but now I love it.  I like Aang, since my favorite element is Air. Anyway, I think people should watch this show, you might be surprised. And I do not think Avatar is a rip off from Naruto.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 19, 2005)

lol some of the stuff kinda reminds me of naruto. maybe that's why i like it, but it's very different indeed.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yea, i luv da show, but there r some minor things that reminds me of Naruto...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2005)

OMFG!! This is bullshit!! If you missed the hour special, you have fucked up your life! If you're a hater of this show and did not see that, you cannot say shit anymore!! That was fucking awesome! They played out everything just right! And the story that hour special was fucking original!!


----------



## Spidey (Dec 4, 2005)

shit I missed it  I hope it'll be on again later. Goddamn it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, its a definete must watch!


----------



## NashNinja (Dec 4, 2005)

Out of all the cartoons ever shown on Nickelodeon, Avatar is pretty good, although it loses out to Ren and Stimpy. I can't say I follow the entire thing that well, but the long term plot to the show is very loosely followed, almost like a filler arc. As such, there are very few episodes you need to watch in order to follow the story.

Whoever was behind Avatar ought to try their luck in some more shows. They do pretty good work, which is really something for the otherwise lacking Nicktoons.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

I can agree with  you on some of those parts.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 9, 2005)

Made a similar thread by mistake, glad to see i aint the only one watching it. Its a great show, one of teh best thigns i ever watched on TV


----------



## Zephen (Dec 9, 2005)

I was pleasantly surprised at this show, especially for Nickelodeon.  Unfortunately, I've only caught the season finale and the episode or two before that, but I was impressed. I had seen things online about it before it first aired, and was a little apprehensive about it.  The premise and pictures posted looked cool, but with it being on Nickelodeon, I was worried that it would be watered down and kiddy-fied too much.  After finally seeing an episode though, my fears were put to rest.

It didn't surprise me that they outsourced the animation to Korea, but that doesn't really bother me all that much, especially since the quality of the animation is quite good.  The character designs are clean and pleasing to look at, and the story is quite mature for a kid's show.  It makes me wonder what the story could have been if they weren't restricted by demographic or other regulations.  Even with the restrictions they've had, I think they've done an excellent job of keeping a mostly serious and mature themes, and creatively found ways to tell the story they want without doing anything that would increase the television parental rating.  I mean, there have been a couple of deaths already, right?

Anyway, I was deeply impressed.  Good job Nick!


----------



## Ichi-chan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nyaa! I am a really big fan of this show, too! I really like Sokka..<3 He very kawaii! And these last eppies were awesome! Yay!! Finally, Zhoa is dead!!! And Yue too! >D I've been obsessive about the show since It began, and I think my favorites were..'Jet' and 'The Fortune Teller' Meng was pretty cool in that eppie..xD lol, "Floozies..".

Anywhooooooooo, the first season has ended...Which is poo, and the second season is starting next month. I can't wait to see Zula! And I can't wait to see the sibling rivalry between her and Zuko! xD

~Sayonara!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, that ending with the sister was done nicely. I really wonder if Zhoa is really dead. It seemed to simple, but his death was handled with pride. Season 2 I cannot wait for! The most interesting character that I want to know more about is Zuko's dad, the Fire Nation Emperor.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2005)

> I really wonder if Zhoa is really dead.



It's Zhao, I think.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2005)

you sure? The names are weird to me anyhow.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 9, 2005)

anyone know if it's going to be on this week? cause i missed the season finale


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 9, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> you sure? The names are weird to me anyhow.



He's right. Those are Chinese names. The story is base on the Chinese culture. Including the bendings. The Air Bending is based the movements of Bagua, Fire bending based on Northern Shaolim, The Earth bending is based on Hung Gar and the Water bending is based on Ku style Tai Chi.

I will post some links later.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 9, 2005)

ichinii30 said:
			
		

> anyone know if it's going to be on this week? cause i missed the season finale



You can watch it on nick.com. Go to the Avatar FC in my sig. The link to turbonick is on the 25th post. If you have time, read the 32th post too!


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks! lllllll


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 9, 2005)

OK. Here are some good sites.
Link removed


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2005)

> Those are Chinese names.


Katara is fairly long for a Chinese name, even if it is an old one, as for Aang and Sokka, double letters are also rare in Chinese names, and Zuko and Iroh don't sound Chinese as far as I know. Zhao is Chinese, though, and the whole show...well this explains pretty well.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 9, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Katara is fairly long for a Chinese name, even if it is an old one, as for Aang and Sokka, double letters are also rare in Chinese names, and Zuko and Iroh don't sound Chinese as far as I know. Zhao is Chinese, though.



Ok. Maybe the cartoon is based on Chinese culture and Japanese names.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2005)

> Ok. Maybe the cartoon is based on Chinese culture and Japanese names.


Chinese Culture? Yes, the link I provided seems to agree. As for the names, I have no clue. XD


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 9, 2005)

cool! .....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2005)

lol, atleast they are still doing something different.


----------



## Ichi-chan (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah..I think there are names in the show that are Chinese _and_ Japanese..Zhao sounds Chinese...I guess..and there's Momo...Which means peach in Japanese..xD;
And Roku means 6..I'm not sure which.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Link removed

One of the best Avatar sites I have seen.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2005)

the core audience is 6-11? Wow, is that really the age group they're going for?! I think they could easily go for a toonami audience of 11-14 but that's just my opinion it just seems some the plot line goes a bit too deep for the kids who watch Nickelodeon after all these are the kids who get a rise off of shows like Spongebob.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea, this show has some real deep storyline that I don't think kids will understand. That seasonal finale could've been underestimated if the audience is 6-11. The whole love story between Sakka and the princess, the death [probably] of Zhao, the meaning behind the battle, and a whole bunch of other shyt that happened in those episodes. It should move onto Toonami. It would get a wider audience, and for them, more money definetly. They said it takes 9-10 months for 1 freaking episode!! How is that possible?! The art and animation is beautiful, and I understand that it's hard to produce shyt like that, but how did they make soo much episodes so far? Was this then made in 1998?lol. And if so, would this mean the if there is a third season, it will take awhile for it to come out?! And oh, there is definetly going to be a movie! I bet my ass on that!


----------



## Marysmary (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe they make the episodes at the sametime?

I dunno. Anyways, I love this show too. Except I watch it on Nick 2 so that's a pain.>_>


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2005)

Marysmary said:
			
		

> Maybe they make the episodes at the sametime?
> 
> I dunno. Anyways, I love this show too. Except I watch it on Nick 2 so that's a pain.>_>


that is what they do. They said that since it takes so long to make one episodes that they often work on more than one at time so in that span of 9-10 months it takes them to make one they couldn've finished five. Plus after they finish one season at the rate they show the episodes at (once a week) by the time that season finishes they should be near finished with the completion of the next season.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ah, I hope those are true facts! That really calms me! I can't wait for the new episodes!


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 11, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> that is what they do. They said that since it takes so long to make one episodes that they often work on more than one at time so in that span of 9-10 months it takes them to make one they couldn've finished five. Plus after they finish one season at the rate they show the episodes at (once a week) by the time that season finishes they should be near finished with the completion of the next season.



That's why the drawings are so good. Other animes sometimes didn't draw their character proportionally, like the eyes are smaller, etc.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 11, 2005)

There is an episode where Aang is having a dream, well more like a nightmare. We get to see Sokka air gliding the way Aang does, so we could say he was airbending. 
In consideration  to that scene do you guys think Sokka will airbend in the future of the series. It would be ironic since he always acts like he got something against it ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2005)

But isn't Sokka part of the water tribe along with his sister Katara?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 11, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> But isn't Sokka part of the water tribe along with his sister Katara?


I know he is, however in Aang's dream he was air-bending. All i'm asking is, in consideration to Aang's dream, do you think its possible that in the future he might learn airbending?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

Naruto-sen said:
			
		

> I know he is, however in Aang's dream he was air-bending. All i'm asking is, in consideration to Aang's dream, do you think its possible that in the future he might learn airbending?




Well, no. Sokka doesn't believe using any of the elements. He think's its shit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 11, 2005)

I think what we're getting at there is that Sokka was once an air bender in his past life...Or something.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2005)

What?! So you think Sokka is an Avatar then?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2005)

That would be just crazy.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 11, 2005)

Sokka will never bend.  I don't think it's just something you learn magically.  To even consider bending you have to be born with the ability to start with, I think.  Even if by crazy stupid plothole Sokka became a bender it'd be water, not air, since he's of the Water Tribe.  But yeah, he's well suited as a warrior anyway, so there's no need for him to ever bend.

As for this Sokka bending in Aang's dream...which ep. is that?  The only one I can think of is "The Storm," but I don't remember a bending Sokka there.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2005)

Sokka wasn't really bending in Aang's dream he was just flying on a glider that resembled the one Aang uses and you don't have to know how to air ben to be able use if you can remember the episode about the Northern air temple.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 11, 2005)

Naruto-sen said:
			
		

> There is an episode where Aang is having a dream, well more like a nightmare. We get to see Sokka air gliding the way Aang does, so we could say he was airbending.
> In consideration  to that scene do you guys think Sokka will airbend in the future of the series. It would be ironic since he always acts like he got something against it ^^



The only explaination for this was 1. this is a dream 2.Aang was bending for Sokka.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> The only explaination for this was 1. this is a dream 2.Aang was bending for Sokka.


HELLO?! :oints to post *DIRECTLY* above the last post:: Did you just ignore my post or something :S  take half a second and read and then you'll realize that SOKKA WASN'T BENDING he was gliding and you don't have to be an air bender to glide. Sheesh  I hate when people ignore my posts


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 11, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> HELLO?! :oints to post *DIRECTLY* above the last post:: Did you just ignore my post or something :S  take half a second and read and then you'll realize that SOKKA WASN'T BENDING he was gliding and you don't have to be an air bender to glide. Sheesh  I hate when people ignore my posts



Yeah, I didn't say he was bending, I said Aang was bending for Sokka! You need air bending to glide! Did you read and understand my whole post? By the way, I read your post so I didn't ignore it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay, now you guys lost me on the Sokka thing. Which episode was this again?


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't say he was bending, I said Aang was bending for Sokka! You need air bending to glide! Did you read and understand my whole post? By the way, I read your post so I didn't ignore it.


::takes hand wipes it pass face:: yes I read your post and what I'm saying is did you miss the episode about the northern air temple?? It seems you did because that there is an example of people gliding who aren't air benders. You do not have to be an air bender to be able to glide in that episode a fallen tribe comes across the forsaken northern air temple and make it their home. In the process they fixed up the gliding crafts there and flew them around and none of them were air benders. Heck even Katara glides in that episode. Haven't you seen people hang glide before? Are they airbenders? I know I'm going be outside of the point here but the bottom line I'm trying to get across is air benders are not the only ones who can glide.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Okay, now you guys lost me on the Sokka thing. Which episode was this again?


I can't recall a number I think it was 13, 12, or 11 not sure though anyway it was the episode where Sokka takes on this job to help this fisherman catch some fish and a
 big storm broke out. It was in this episode that we learn the origin of how Aang found out he was the Avatar and also how he landed himsel in an ice cube at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 11, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> ::takes hand wipes it pass face:: yes I read your post and what I'm saying is did you miss the episode about the northern air temple?? It seems you did because that there is an example of people gliding who aren't air benders. You do not have to be an air bender to be able to glide in that episode a fallen tribe comes across the forsaken northern air temple and make it their home. In the process they fixed up the gliding crafts there and flew them around and none of them were air benders. Heck even Katara glides in that episode. Haven't you seen people hang glide before? Are they airbenders? I know I'm going be outside of the point here but the bottom line I'm trying to get across is air benders are not the only ones who can glide.



But the glider which Sokka used is Aang's glider in The Storm, which requires air bending. The ones in the northern air temple are molified. 



			
				kakoishii said:
			
		

> Sokka wasn't really bending in Aang's dream



What we are talking about was in The Storm not in The Northern Air Temple.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah, I see. And oh, I remember that episode, but that whole Sakka part is quite not in my head at the moment.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 15, 2005)

You remember episode 17 or was it sixteen. When Aang said that other cripple dude/kid wasn't air bending but instead gliding. Now that was Gliding, and that  i woud assume we all agree.
Aangs stick or whatever he calls it, wasn't made for gliding, rather to assist him in airbending and flying. It specifically works by the airbender bending the air-around him, and usingthe stick/airgliding-insrtument to glide on it...well something like that. 

In Aang's dream [i think this was the storm episode], Sokka was using it. And don't go saying or it was a dream, cause here i'm looking at the thread of possibility. This is an animation show/anime [yah i know u hate it, but thats what it is to me] so its all about imagination,isn't lol? Anyway back on point. Sokka couldn't have used the airbending stick [you know what i mean] without being able to airbend in the *dream.
*So all i'm saying here is wouldn't it be ironic if he actuallly airbended in the future, and *no* i'm not saying he is an avatar, like some of you been claiming. All i'm saying is there is a possible plot twist, and what do you think of the possibility, concidering the dream.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2005)

So you're saying that the studios posssibly gave us a foreshadow with that scene?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm quite convinced Sokka will never bend.  It's just...not right.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 17, 2005)

ok yeah Sokka probably won't bend, but i have to say the season finale rocked sooooo much.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hell yea, of course!! And Sokka, the way he is now makes him different and unique. Giving him bending powers is just going to fuck up the story and character they made for him.


----------



## Hokai92 (Dec 18, 2005)

i agree to the last two previous post.............the finale kicked ass(especially zuko's firebending) ...........and giving sokka bending powers would mess thje storyline up


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 18, 2005)

For one thing, he's kinda indifferent to bending.  With our set of main characters, pretty much everyone save the animals and Sokka already bend, so it might screw up the balance if they made him suddenly bend.  And lastly, the warrior persona is crucial to his character.  As the only male in the Southern Water tribe, he's had to grow up quite quickly and learn how to defend people, quite a feat for a thirteen-year old.  It's also forced him to think more strategically in case a mishap occurs.  

Anyways, can't wait for Book Two.  I want to see Aang do some earth bending, since we've seen him at least dabble in all the other elements already.  I hope they have Kiyoshi show up a little bit, since she was the last Earth Nation Avatar.  And I really can't wait for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(A)zula


 to show up.  Coolness!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 19, 2005)

I could not agree with you more Ike. And yea, can't wait for those either!


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 20, 2005)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> For one thing, he's kinda indifferent to bending.  With our set of main characters, pretty much everyone save the animals and Sokka already bend, so it might screw up the balance if they made him suddenly bend.  And lastly, the warrior persona is crucial to his character.  As the only male in the Southern Water tribe, he's had to grow up quite quickly and learn how to defend people, quite a feat for a thirteen-year old.  It's also forced him to think more strategically in case a mishap occurs.
> 
> Anyways, can't wait for Book Two.  I want to see Aang do some earth bending, since we've seen him at least dabble in all the other elements already.  I hope they have Kiyoshi show up a little bit, since she was the last Earth Nation Avatar.  And I really can't wait for
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think Sokka cannot bend has something to do with genetics. He's not the only one that isn't able to bend. I think he can never bend because of his genes.
I am looking forward for Book Two too! Wonder what is task for her (you know)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, didn't they say something about how you have to be borned with the skills to bend in your nation?


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

From what I've gotten from the show, you are either a bender or not. It is all based off birthright. I'm not exactly sure, but either your father or mother has to be a bender in order for one to have bending abilities. Then again, Katara can bend and I don't think either her mother or father could. And as everyone else has said, I cannot wait for Book Two to start. I think it will start up near the end or January or mid-Febuary.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 20, 2005)

is he going to master earth or fire next? i'm thinking earth


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

He is going to master Earth next since he is finishing up Water at the North Pole. The order is Air, Water, Earth, Fire. Since he started in Air, he just has to work his way down the list.


----------



## Hokai92 (Dec 20, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> I am looking forward for Book Two too! Wonder what is task for her (you know)



her(Zula)'s task is probally capture the avatar, or kill zuko and/or iroh--or all of these things...............i think all


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 21, 2005)

I noticed some pronounciation and translation mistakes on princess yue's name and other stuff.Guess it cant be helped though since the majority of the audience are little kids.Good show,especially for a y7 rating.I like how they dont put all that corny crap on doing justice a vanquishing evil like in most y7 cartoons.I felt the season finale couldve been better planed though.They spent like 45 minutes showing the conflict and how it got worse then in the last 10 minutes aang just pops out of nowhere and saves th day.Also(im not sure but....)i dont recall any mention of zukos sister in the rest of the series,it felt like they made her up at the last minute just to improve their cliffhanger ending.They shoulda showed more of aang developing his waterbending too instead o ending the season with him as an incomplete waterbender.Oh wellz.I hope they improve on their mistakes and put more thought in the plot in the second book.Good series overall and one of my favorite american animation,cant wait for 2nd season.Oh yea one more complaint!  The plot so far is kinda predictable because of its many cliche elements.But i guess all my complaints can be justified by sayin this is a show for kidz and theres no need for the plot to be so complicated or the kiddies mite lose interest in it.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 21, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Yea, didn't they say something about how you have to be borned with the skills to bend in your nation?



Did they say that? I think I missed that..... 
By the way, born doesn't have "ed", it is in past tense already. The present tense is bear.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 21, 2005)

unnamed182 said:
			
		

> I noticed some pronounciation and translation mistakes on princess yue's name and other stuff.Guess it cant be helped though since the majority of the audience are little kids.Good show,especially for a y7 rating.I like how they dont put all that corny crap on doing justice a vanquishing evil like in most y7 cartoons.I felt the season finale couldve been better planed though.They spent like 45 minutes showing the conflict and how it got worse then in the last 10 minutes aang just pops out of nowhere and saves th day.Also(im not sure but....)i dont recall any mention of zukos sister in the rest of the series,it felt like they made her up at the last minute just to improve their cliffhanger ending.They shoulda showed more of aang developing his waterbending too instead o ending the season with him as an incomplete waterbender.Oh wellz.I hope they improve on their mistakes and put more thought in the plot in the second book.Good series overall and one of my favorite american animation,cant wait for 2nd season.Oh yea one more complaint!  The plot so far is kinda predictable because of its many cliche elements.But i guess all my complaints can be justified by sayin this is a show for kidz and theres no need for the plot to be so complicated or the kiddies mite lose interest in it.


Well, if you look carefully, she's in the Zuko flashback in "The Storm."  It's the scene where Ozai's about to burn Zuko for refusing to Agni Kai, then as he's screaming it cuts to Iroh cringing among a group of other Fire Nation people.  Zuko's sister is off to Iroh's left smirking at the sight.  I'm guessing she and Zuko didn't get along very well, at least recently.  At this year's Comicon, the writers held an Avatar panel and said they subtly slipped her in in a previous episode.

I kinda like that Aang hasn't mastered water bending just yet.  It'll add more conflict to the second book, and it'll give Katara a chance to show off her new bending skills.  Not only will Aang have to deal with Azula, Zuko, and earth bending, he'll have to juggle the remainder of water bending as well.  It's a reminder that despite being the Avatar, he's not godly.  As Aang said himself in "The Seige of the North, part I," he's just one kid.


----------



## Blue_Sky_Protagonist (Dec 21, 2005)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Well, if you look carefully, she's in the Zuko flashback in "The Storm."  It's the scene where Ozai's about to burn Zuko for refusing to Agni Kai, then as he's screaming it cuts to Iroh cringing among a group of other Fire Nation people.  Zuko's sister is off to Iroh's left smirking at the sight.  I'm guessing she and Zuko didn't get along very well, at least recently.  At this year's Comicon, the writers held an Avatar panel and said they subtly slipped her in in a previous episode.
> 
> I kinda like that Aang hasn't mastered water bending just yet.  It'll add more conflict to the second book, and it'll give Katara a chance to show off her new bending skills.  Not only will Aang have to deal with Azula, Zuko, and earth bending, he'll have to juggle the remainder of water bending as well.  It's a reminder that despite being the Avatar, he's not godly.  As Aang said himself in "The Seige of the North, part I," he's just one kid.


Very well said and yea it'll take him some time to get the hang of bending even if he has _some_ past experience from his other selves. Just like Ike Ashley wrote, he's just a kid.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, never looked at all of these things. Just watched the episode again and I saw her. It's just that she wasn't mentioned at all during the series, but I saw her smirk when Zuko was burned. 
Man, now that you mention it, I haven't remembered a lot of the ending. Oh, also, on the last episode, I think Aang allowed the Ocean spirit to combine with his body since the Moon spirit was killed. He took the form of a giant koi and then stopped his rampage once he noticed the Moon back in the sky.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol, FU Riza and Unnamed. I'm just joking around, but thank you. So does now such word as "borned"? And oh, nice one Ike!

EDIT: Oh no, nevermind. I now got you. I just used it at the wrong time.


----------



## naurto4422 (Dec 21, 2005)

im new so wat do yall do here


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 22, 2005)

Why don't you read from the begining [page 1]?


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 22, 2005)

I think it's water, because katara does it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 25, 2005)

already ahve a thread on it...read that one. it is meh to me, but i havent watched newer eps.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, the series got a whole lot better later on, although I've loved it since the beginning.


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 26, 2005)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Yeah, the series got a whole lot better later on, although I've loved it since the beginning.



Me too! I like it right from the beginning. But I have to say it is better later, especally the season finale. Katara is so cool!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 26, 2005)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Yeah, the series got a whole lot better later on, although I've loved it since the beginning.



Ya, see how we got good eyes!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 27, 2005)

Katara got way cool by the season finale.  She was always a pretty good character, but I never saw her as anything other than the responsible adult of the group until then, even when we saw her obsessive side in "The Waterbending Scroll."


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 28, 2005)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Katara got way cool by the season finale.  She was always a pretty good character, but I never saw her as anything other than the responsible adult of the group until then, even when we saw her obsessive side in "The Waterbending Scroll."



She changed her pants form tights to baggy, taichi pants in the season finale.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 28, 2005)

Was that supposed to symbolize anything? And wow, I never noticed that. 
@.@
  O


----------



## Shade (Dec 28, 2005)

It's cool. I saw the epsiode where the moon is gone and it was awesome
I really enjoyed it


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> Was that supposed to symbolize anything?


I dunno, a change in wardrobe = a change in skill?


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 29, 2005)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Was that supposed to symbolize anything? And wow, I never noticed that.
> @.@
> O



I don't think it symbolize anything. I think every waterbender needs to wear those pants. Pakka and other waterbenders wear those too.


----------



## Tessier (Jan 2, 2006)

I cant wait to see Zuko's sister in action!! Its going to be soo cool. When is Avatar coming back anyways?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 2, 2006)

Should be around this month or the next.


----------



## zuhair (Jan 5, 2006)

im sure its gonna be totally cool n all


----------



## Anubis99 (Jan 6, 2006)

I really like the show, but I missed the majority of the first season and sometimes I am busy on Friday nights ...is there a good time to catch repeats/reruns?
They just put out a DVD for the series but it is one of those shitty 90 min DVDs instead of the whole first season. I wish more US cartoon companies would put whole seasons out on discs instead of that episodic bullshit.


-99


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 7, 2006)

Umm...I think they show reruns on Saturday and Sunday at 11 or 11:30 AM.  And yah, can't wait to see Azula in action.  I wanna see what the prodigy sister fuss Zuko's emoing over is all about.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 7, 2006)

They are definitely showing re-runs in the weekened. Check for listings.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 7, 2006)

I would like to watch it but I dont have Nick.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 7, 2006)

*TheFirst* said:
			
		

> I would like to watch it but I dont have Nick.



it's on ytv too, if you have that. anyways, this show is pretty good but it's been all reruns atm. anyone know if the new season has started, if there is a new season, or if this season is even done.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 7, 2006)

I guess you are talkin about an american channel. But its okay...I guess they will show it up here somedays


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 7, 2006)

i think ytv is canadian my friend.


----------



## ~Akuma (Jan 7, 2006)

anyway we dont have those channels


----------



## i<3kakashi (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok. Aang's 112 (frozen in an iceberg for 100 years), Zuko's hot (quite litterally),  its a TV SERIES, and it rox. deal widdit.


----------



## cooiecooie (Jan 15, 2006)

i liked avatar i think it's a great show i just can't wait till they start showing the new episodes again. the season fanale i thought was awesome!!! (i won't till u anymore in case some ppl haven't seen it) when i first saw it i didn't think nickelodeon would show anything like this but i guess i was wrong. unlike Naruto there aren't a specific person you could  really hate.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

I -love- this show. I don't watch TV often, but when I do, it's usually to watch either this or CSI. Even my *mom* likes this show.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yea, if your mom really likes the show, then that means this series is doing the right thing.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah I know. My mom's a bit weird, cause she hates every otehr anime around, but she loves this one. I asked her about it and she was like, "It's not like other cartoons. It's like each episode goes into the next." I'm like, "Uhh, yeah. It's an anime. Duh." XD


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 16, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. My mom's a bit weird, cause she hates every otehr anime around, but she loves this one. I asked her about it and she was like, "It's not like other cartoons. It's like each episode goes into the next." I'm like, "Uhh, yeah. It's an anime. Duh." XD



Well, she hates anime probably because most of them have violence and sex scenes. But Avatar doesn't.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

No, she just thinks they're stupid. Like when I watched Azumangah when she was in the room...


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2006)

> Well, she hates anime probably because most of them have violence and sex scenes. But Avatar doesn't.



JFTR Avatar isn't anime.

Anyway, I've refrained from watching any anime, really. I just read the manga, leaves a bit more to the imagination.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> JFTR Avatar isn't anime.
> 
> Anyway, I've refrained from watching any anime, really. I just read the manga, leaves a bit more to the imagination.



Then why is it classified under anime at FF.net?


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 16, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> JFTR Avatar isn't anime.
> 
> Anyway, I've refrained from watching any anime, really. I just read the manga, leaves a bit more to the imagination.



I know it isn't anime but since they call it anime, I'll just go with the flow. I don't watch anime either except I have the mood, which is rarely.
By the way, can you take care my FC. I am not gonna be here for a week becuase of the exams.


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2006)

> Then why is it classified under anime at FF.net?


People make mistakes. IIRC Anime regards only to things... "Japanese" It's produced in California, and animated in South Korea. It was created by two guys named Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko. Now of course, that should all be disregarded if Anime now refers to any kind of animated material in that "style"


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 16, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Then why is it classified under anime at FF.net?



A lot of people thought it is anime though. BUT IT IS NOT!!


----------



## Magical Poof (Jan 16, 2006)

It's not anime, but FF is just stupid. It's made by artists here and it's never been translated from Japanese. They showed the american guy drawing Aang in one of those stupid comercial thingies, and they had a comcercial where they "interviewed" the creators, who spoke English and looked American.

Anyway, I actually rather like this show. I've watched all the episodes, though not the entire episode, as I tend to forget when they're on and miss some of it... Well, anyway, I thought the season finale was awsome. I can't wait for the new episodes.


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 20, 2006)

It doesn't seem Nickalodeonish, but it still good.


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 20, 2006)

spanishsamurai said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem Nickalodeonish, but it still good.



Nickalodeonish? What does that mean?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 21, 2006)

Nickelodeonish as in lame and stupid.  Most of the toons on that channel now suck, but Avatar seems to actually follow a plot.  At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

the show is the only one with a plot its for kids and nick got rid of the god shows like invader zim viva la gir


----------



## rizahatake (Jan 22, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Nickelodeonish as in lame and stupid.  Most of the toons on that channel now suck, but Avatar seems to actually follow a plot.  At least that's how I see it.



Oh yeah. Those square-like people are so weird.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 12, 2006)

NEW SEASON! MARCH 17TH! YAH!!


----------



## MOTO (Mar 14, 2006)

New season this Friday. Can't wait. Looks like Aang is learning earth bending now from watching its commercial.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't like this show. I watched two or three episodes with my bro, who's 7 years old, and even he didn't like it. It's bad. The story is ok, but the character, including the main bald guy, are all bad. Oh, and is this from Nickelodeon?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 14, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> I don't like this show. I watched two or three episodes with my bro, who's 7 years old, and even he didn't like it. It's bad. The story is ok, but the character, including the main bald guy, are all bad. Oh, and is this from Nickelodeon?


Yes, it's from Nickelodeon.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2006)

I can't wait for the new season. So happy! XD


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 14, 2006)

um, ok... I never thought Nickelodeon will make this kind of stuff... you know, Sponge bob and everything...it's just, different from other cartoons that Nickelodeon made.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> um, ok... I never thought Nickelodeon will make this kind of stuff... you know, Sponge bob and everything...it's just, different from other cartoons that Nickelodeon made.



I'm glad they made Avatar, brung more viewers back to thier network. American-style shows are boring to me now, so yea...


----------



## MOTO (Mar 14, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> um, ok... I never thought Nickelodeon will make this kind of stuff... you know, Sponge bob and everything...it's just, different from other cartoons that Nickelodeon made.


Yeah I thought the same too when it first came out but I'm glad they did make it. The other shows on Nickelodeon are just crap.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 14, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> I don't like this show. I watched two or three episodes with my bro, who's 7 years old, and even he didn't like it. It's bad. The story is ok, but the character, including the main bald guy, are all bad. Oh, and is this from Nickelodeon?




You see, now I don't like you...


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 14, 2006)

Avatar is ok. It's better than teen titans with their overusage of japanese expressions.

What I don't like are the elements. As an "airbender" wouldnt that also mean you would have control over water and lightning?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 14, 2006)

you would think so if they are all made up of the same organic elements...but there's no lightning to master hahaha.  but i guess since the elements they have to master are all natural and basic ones,  just 'cause their elements(hydrogen, oxygen..) are same doesn't mean they are the same, it does mean that one could master them all, such as the avatar, but it takes so long to do such things so most can only do what they are known for in their region...avatar's apparently have a nack(sp) to tap into the elements easier and faster to master than anyone could possibly do.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 14, 2006)

I have seen the promos to the new season and I cant wait to see it.  Zuko's sister must be one hell of a cold hearted biyatch to wanna go after and kill her own brother.  But being the prodigy of the firelord who gave his own son that scar and banishment its not too surprising.  
Anyways I like avatar b/c its the closest thing american cartoons have gotten to anime.  With a continuing storyline, sagas etc...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 15, 2006)

helllllllls yeah.  his sister is cruel...if you remember the flashback when he did get that scar they showed the audience, and everyone especially his sister and that general zao guy were greatly enjoying it, while his uncle was sad to see it.


----------



## monk3 (Mar 15, 2006)

um, duh. Water, Earth, Fire, Air. its what the people (from China i think?) believed to be the main elements of the world. Anyways, i'm soo pumped for the new season. i watched a commercial and i was flipping out.


----------



## kaizuki (Mar 16, 2006)

i think avatar is rather good, i don't think it's a rip off of naruto though.i didn't think there was a movie but i guess i was wrong,i like the tv series,the first season is already on sale (in the US)


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2006)

The first episode of the 2nd season was pretty good. The fighting scenes are still good. Still like the humor in it. This episode also provided some info about Aang's "Avatar State".
*Spoiler*: __ 



If he dies in that state, the Avatar wont be reincarnated, but wow he's so powerful in that state, imagine if he learned how to control it!




I saw a preview of the next episode. I wonder if Aang and Katara will kiss...hehe


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea, the first episode was definitely good! The fighting sequences was once again excellent and fluid. The best part in that episode is when Sokka hit the king on the head and asked the guards "Does anyone got a problem with that?".lol


----------



## Marysmary (Mar 18, 2006)

About the first episode of the 2nd season..

wait..how exactly does cutting off your ponytail disguise you?
Zuko still has that scar..

Zuko was better with the ponytail. >_>


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 18, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> um, duh. Water, Earth, Fire, Air. its what the people (from China i think?) believed to be the main elements of the world.



Actually, those are originally greek. Chinese elements are Fire, Earth, Water, Wood and Metal.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Marysmary said:
			
		

> About the first episode of the 2nd season..
> 
> wait..how exactly does cutting off your ponytail disguise you?
> Zuko still has that scar..
> ...




It's supposed to be symbolic, not for a disguise.


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2006)

Whoo lucky me. I almost forgot about the series I was channel surfing yesterday and stumbled upon the Season Premier.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Yea, the first episode was definitely good! The fighting sequences was once again excellent and fluid. The best part in that episode is when Sokka hit the king on the head and asked the guards "Does anyone got a problem with that?".lol


Yeah that was funny. But I thought it was funnier when the Waterbender master(forgot his name) was giving gifts to Katara and Aang, then Sokka walks to up him with a smile on his face, expecting he was gonna get something too, but the Waterbender master just pats him on the shoulder and says"Take care"...lol.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 18, 2006)

i missed it; I had class and my stupid VCR didn't record it for some reason.  Apparently they are gonna re-air that one on teh 31st of this month so I'mma wait or download it in a day or so.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn, the 31st huh? Gud luck on that wait.lol


----------



## Misk (Mar 18, 2006)

Im afraid that the "Avatar State" may become a constant thing 

In season 1 it was like "The avatar state OMG  AWESOME"

In season 2 it might be "Oh.....the Avatar state"


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, great episode. Loved it.  Zuko's sister is officially my new favorite character....her "sith lord" type powers are so awesome!

The highlight of the episode: SOKKA WITH HIS HAIR DOWN AND NO SHIRT ON!


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2006)

haku_icemirrors said:
			
		

> Wow, great episode. Loved it.  Zuko's sister is officially my new favorite character....her "sith lord" type powers are so awesome!


yeah...I wanna see what that "power" is capable of. Didn't really get to see it in yesterdays episode because of Iroh's interference. I wonder if Aang can take her on.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> yeah...I wanna see what that "power" is capable of. Didn't really get to see it in yesterdays episode because of Iroh's interference. I wonder if Aang can take her on.




But you got to admit that it was pretty cool how he was able to re-direct that attack.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 18, 2006)

I missed the friday episode of the avatar but caught the encore this morning.  It totally kicked ass.  Zouko's sister is a cruel hearted biyatch.  That dialogue she had with he admiral on the boat was classic.  When she tells him not to worry about the tides killing him but her.  I really hoped zouko would gives her the business, but it looked like she was gonna own him before his uncle came and used his jedi electricity on her.  Hopefully zouko's uncle will teach this to him, so he could fight his sister as an equal, and it wont look like an itachi sasuke meeting pretimeskip next time they meet.


----------



## Marysmary (Mar 20, 2006)

I smell a Chidori from Zuko..


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Mar 20, 2006)

haku_icemirrors said:
			
		

> Wow, great episode. Loved it.  Zuko's sister is officially my new favorite character....her "sith lord" type powers are so awesome!
> 
> The highlight of the episode: SOKKA WITH HIS HAIR DOWN AND NO SHIRT ON!


AMEN on the Sokka comment.  So hawt.  X.x;;

Azula's freaking cool, despite being a beeyatch.  But how the heck can she and Iroh bend lightning?  How is lightning ever fire?  Okay, I guess it can start fires, but in itself it's...electricity?

I fear that's going to bother me to no end, despite how cool it looks.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I finally got to watch the new season's episode! I was waiting for like a whole month with my dad who is the coolest guy that is 47 years old and still watches cartoons with me!


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 20, 2006)

I really enjoyed the action in the first episode. I liked the new lightning attack they included with firebending disregarding the possiblity of it (I really don't care to wrap my head around that just yet -_-). Anyone catch the episode to next week's episode?? Let's just say.....well, seriously I was like "WHAT THE HECK" but seriously what is this episode about? The preview seems incoherent and makes little sense but lets just say when you see it you'll be very surprised.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2006)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed the action in the first episode. I liked the new lightning attack they included with firebending disregarding the possiblity of it (I really don't care to wrap my head around that just yet -_-). Anyone catch the episode to next week's episode?? Let's just say.....well, seriously I was like "WHAT THE HECK" but seriously what is this episode about? The preview seems incoherent and makes little sense but lets just say when you see it you'll be very surprised.




from what the preview shows it would seem that the gang are being chased by firebenders which lead them to a tunnel along with some other people. The firebenders try to get them out, but instead they trap them in. That's when all the mumbo-jumbo about the curse and Katara and Aang kissing comes in. Yeah but when i saw that i was like, "WTF!"


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted by kakoishii
> I really enjoyed the action in the first episode. *I liked the new lightning attack they included with firebending disregarding the possiblity of it (I really don't care to wrap my head around that just yet -_-)*. Anyone catch the episode to next week's episode?? Let's just say.....well, seriously I was like "WHAT THE HECK" but seriously what is this episode about? The preview seems incoherent and makes little sense but lets just say when you see it you'll be very surprised.



That also intrigued me and upon researching it a little i stumbled upon this on wiki


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                    and also from wiki

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Lightning's abrupt electric discharge is accompanied by the emission of visible light and other forms of electromagnetic radiation. *The electric current passing through the discharge channels rapidly heats and expands the air into plasma...*





So the plasma nature of fire can be a reason why it is possible for a firebender to be able to convert fire into electricity.  Also ligtning can be seen to occur directly over volcanic eruptions which is where I think the idea could have originated from.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 21, 2006)

^^Well that makes sense. 

It's gonna be weird seeing Katara and Aang kiss, if they do that is.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 21, 2006)

hopefully they won't -_-


----------



## The Black Knight (Mar 21, 2006)

Marysmary said:
			
		

> I smell a Chidori from Zuko..



That cracked me up!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> That also intrigued me and upon researching it a little i stumbled upon this on wiki
> 
> and also from wiki
> 
> So the plasma nature of fire can be a reason why it is possible for a firebender to be able to convert fire into electricity.  Also ligtning can be seen to occur directly over volcanic eruptions which is where I think the idea could have originated from.




If this is how the studio is planning it, how are they going to explain it to the younger audience?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 22, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> If this is how the studio is planning it, how are they going to explain it to the younger audience?




they would show it by anime of course!


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 23, 2006)

> originally posted by:dimezanime17
> If this is how the studio is planning it, how are they going to explain it to the younger audience?



Though i doubt they will go into any scientific explanation on the show involving the plasma nature of fire, it is much to complicated for the younger audience.  The studio will find a way to simplify the nature of fire or they can even explain it in a spiritual way.  Eventually they must expalin it b/c turning fire into lightning = .  Zuko's uncle must explain it to him before he teaches it to zuko, so until then its only speculation.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Helios said:
			
		

> Though i doubt they will go into any scientific explanation on the show involving the plasma nature of fire, it is much to complicated for the younger audience.  The studio will find a way to simplify the nature of fire or they can even explain it in a spiritual way.  Eventually they must expalin it b/c turning fire into lightning = .  Zuko's uncle must explain it to him before he teaches it to zuko, so until then its only speculation.




Ah, yea, I see that point.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess those explanations make sense, if they're not overly scientific and probably hard for children to understand.  It's still awkward, though.

I kinda like AangKatara, but a kiss this soon in the series is rushing things a bit.  Maybe in the last book when they've had more time with each other, but in chapter 2 of the second book?  Or maybe I'm just freaking out because kiss scenes for some reason weird me out.  X.x;;


----------



## monk3 (Mar 24, 2006)

alright. so who's gonna watch it tonight!?!!?!?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

hell yeah! i am!


----------



## MOTO (Mar 24, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> alright. so who's gonna watch it tonight!?!!?!?


I am. 

I doubt Aang and Katara will kiss in tonight's episode.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah seriously
that would be so lame if all the episodes that led up to them liking each other like 'the fortuneteller' to have it just wasted in the 2nd ep of the 2n season


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

i actually don't want them too. i think it would upset me because i want katara to end up with zuko. does anyone else think that she's going to be the one the heal the scar on his face?


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Mar 24, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> i actually don't want them too. i think it would upset me because i want katara to end up with zuko. does anyone else think that she's going to be the one the heal the scar on his face?




wow
i thought i was the only one who thought that
they would be so good together
except how old is katara?
because she seems too young for zuko


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Exactly how would Katara heal Zuko's scar? She has water-bending powers, not healing.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 24, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Exactly how would Katara heal Zuko's scar? She has water-bending powers, not healing.


Actually she can heal. Remember the episode when Aang was learning firebending from Master Jeong Jeong? Aang acidentally burned Katara during the training. But she was able to heal her wounds by using the water. Remember that some waterbenders also have the ability of healing.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

DragonBlade7 said:
			
		

> wow
> i thought i was the only one who thought that
> they would be so good together
> except how old is katara?
> because she seems too young for zuko




i think katara is like 14 or 15 and zuko is probably around the lines of 16 and 17


----------



## monk3 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh my. has anyone seen it yet? i just did. i was laughing so much in this.

"Secret Tunnel!!!"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> Actually she can heal. Remember the episode when Aang was learning firebending from Master Jeong Jeong? Aang acidentally burned Katara during the training. But she was able to heal her wounds by using the water. Remember that some waterbenders also have the ability of healing.



Ah, I see! But Zuko has been burned for how long now? I don't think dead skin can still be healed through that method.

Anyways, I saw today's episode and I was pleased as usual!! I loved the story for this episode and the inside story of the lovers. I thought it was going to be the same ol' love story like the movie Shinobi or Balistic (whatever you call it), but the maze part really turned it around. The really old school hippies and Sokka had me laughing everytime their part came up. So did Aang and Katara kiss? I can't really say it was obvious because there are little signs that say they didn't kiss, and alot that says they did. And oh, the whole love shines brighter in the darkness theme was cool! The glowing crystals and the statue of the couple kissing. Wonderful scenery. The flashback story mode of the lovers in ancient Chinese/Japanese art style was beautiful! This was a really awesome episode! The ending was a good cliffhanger as well! How did this happen I wonder?!


----------



## monk3 (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah thats what i wanted to figure out. but yeah i liked that flashback drawing too. it was really well done. and omg. those hippies were great.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, I loved the episode, but I too wonder whether or not Aang and Katara kissed after they got out the way Katara acted made it seem like they didn't but at the end before they left for Omashu it seemed like they might have. Awesome cliff hanger for the next episode though. My guess is that the firebenders got to Omashu right after Aang and company left the first time they were there thus conquering and taking over the city. Afterall the fire country has been tracking Aang all this time and thus far they've always known every city or town that he's ever stopped at. It makes sense to me that they showed up at Omashu right after Aang left it and decided to conquer while in the process of tracking him.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 24, 2006)

So it already aired on the east coast? eh another hour and an a half until it airs here.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea, it already aired around here. Though I always thought the East Coast receive episodes late...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> oh my. has anyone seen it yet? i just did. i was laughing so much in this.
> 
> "Secret Tunnel!!!"




the was such a funny episode! i love the the hippe singer dude that kept talking about love! it had me bustin' up laughin'!


----------



## MOTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I loved this episode. So funny. Loved all the parts with Sokka and the singers. The funniest part was when Sokka had a red mark or bruise on his forehead and one of the singers said"I think he might be the avatar".lmao 
It's hard to decide on wheter Aang and Katara kiss or not. Well I think they did. I also enjoyed the story of the two lovers. Can't wait for the next episode. I wonder what happened to Bumi.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Mar 25, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to Bumi.



Ooo, that will be something interesting to look forward to.  If Bumi died, then Aang's gonna be pissed.  Maybe he'll summon another giant monster to kill all of the fire nation soldiers. 

Kidding, of course.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 25, 2006)

can anyone tell me where i could download "the avatar state" I missed it and i can't seem to find a download for it.  pleasssssssssssse!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, if you got good speeds and know how to use bittorrent, search for the file over at torrentspy.com


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 25, 2006)

this has no similarty with naruto what bso ever, this is very unique and also has a great story


----------



## MOTO (Mar 25, 2006)

According to Nick.com, there wont be a new episode next week The next episode,"Return to Omashu" will air the following week on April 7th.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 25, 2006)

WHAT?!!! THAT IS CRAZY AND UNFAIR! THEY JUST CAME BACK!!! God Nickelodean is dumb! Are they trying to ruin the best thing they got going on at the moment?!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 26, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> According to Nick.com, there wont be a new episode next week The next episode,"Return to Omashu" will air the following week on April 7th.




that's gay because they get you all wonderin' what's gonna happen since omashu was taken over, and then they leave you dead..... that sucks big balls


----------



## MOTO (Mar 27, 2006)

More info on new episode release dates. On April 7th and April 14th there will be new episodes but the week after that, the 21st, there wont be a new episode. The following week on Friday, the 28th, there will be two new episodes that will air that day. eh it seems like they'll show a new episode for two weeks then take a break. How annoying.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, that's better than one new ep. every other week.  Even though it worked out because I always had something to do during that time.

So, second DVD came out recently, yes?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 29, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Well, that's better than one new ep. every other week.  Even though it worked out because I always had something to do during that time.
> 
> So, second DVD came out recently, yes?


Yeah that's true. 

I believed it came out today. The 28th.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 29, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> Yeah that's true.
> 
> I believed it came out today. The 28th.




yeah i think it had a cover of katara on it while waterbending


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 29, 2006)

wait for season 2?  isn't that kinda weird to do? 
I'd like to thank you dimezanime you got me to stop going crazy since i missed the season premiere of season 2..glad u had that link.  that avatar state thing is koo and all but kinda lame..it's like (for all you americans out there that don't watch many animes) goku being able to super saiyan only when someone died in front of his eyes.  it's just lame to have such power once your in extreme danger in case of the avatar.  and i guess reincarnation has special rules for the avatar state..which is stupid..it made sense for him to die fully when he went to the spirit plane like he did when he went to see that "no face" elder being.

sokka looks like a surfer boy w/o his tied up hair haha...i was like thinking of "point break" when they showed him like that.

can't wait for new eps. thanks for the dates for at least next month.


----------



## Ashura (Apr 1, 2006)

I've watched this show once and i like it so far, though i'm wondering why he hasn't started learning earth bending.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 1, 2006)

Ashura said:
			
		

> I've watched this show once and i like it so far, though i'm wondering why he hasn't started learning earth bending.


Because Aang is still searching for a teacher. He was planning on King Bumi to teach him but recently Omashu has been taken over by the fire nation when he arrived. So now we don't know if Bumi is alive or dead. We'll have to wait and see when next week's episode come out.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 4, 2006)

so no new episode last week, eh? how dissapointing. There will be a new one this week i think, right?


----------



## MOTO (Apr 4, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> so no new episode last week, eh? how dissapointing. There will be a new one this week i think, right?


Yup. It's called "Return to Omashu".


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm somewhat ashamed that I like this show

But anywho I'm glad we got to see some katara x Aang action last ep (I thought for awhile that zoku was going to be with katara)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> wait for season 2?  isn't that kinda weird to do?
> I'd like to thank you dimezanime you got me to stop going crazy since i missed the season premiere of season 2..glad u had that link.  that avatar state thing is koo and all but kinda lame..it's like (for all you americans out there that don't watch many animes) goku being able to super saiyan only when someone died in front of his eyes.  it's just lame to have such power once your in extreme danger in case of the avatar.  and i guess reincarnation has special rules for the avatar state..which is stupid..it made sense for him to die fully when he went to the spirit plane like he did when he went to see that "no face" elder being.
> 
> sokka looks like a surfer boy w/o his tied up hair haha...i was like thinking of "point break" when they showed him like that.
> ...



YOU WELCOMED!LOL


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 5, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat ashamed that I like this show
> 
> But anywho I'm glad we got to see some katara x Aang action last ep (I thought for awhile that zoku was going to be with katara)


Why ashamed?  It's well-written--especially compared to all the other shows in its channel--character development is great, and the animation is good.  I don't see any shame in liking it.

As for Katara's love interests, I could see it going either way.  I slightly prefer AangKatara, but Zutara works for me just fine.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 5, 2006)

i dont think i could stand aangkatara because i have that whole the guy should be older thing about couples


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 5, 2006)

Well I'm starting to like zuko x katara a little more each ep.(since he cut off his ponytail he looks much cooler)


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2006)

I see Zuko and Katara happening, Zuko is becoming more...less Fire Nationish in personality. I WANT ZUKO TO BE MINE! WAH! T.T Damn cartoon cartoons can't be real. *mumbles off about stupid crap like that*

Oh yea, and if anybody has a deviantART account, we have a club thats always looking for more members! Check it out! (its updated daily)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 5, 2006)

lol I feel that way sometimes when i watch Faye valentine in cowboy bebop or when i watch Tengou Tenje.  those animators make some anime girls that are just damn sexy...I ain't afraid to say it ... <.<


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the new episode air's tomorrow.

Journey to omashu, it looks to be a goodin.


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 6, 2006)

I love Avatar. I admit I was really shocked to see it was an american anime. The story line, the characters, and animation are soo good.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 6, 2006)

Sumoni said:
			
		

> I love Avatar. I admit I was really shocked to see it was an american anime. The story line, the characters, and animation are soo good.



true dat.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 7, 2006)

I think in the end it's going to be zukoxkatara, probably because zuko is going to see that he wants to end the war so he joins up with the gang to teach aang firebending and in the process will hook up with katara


----------



## MOTO (Apr 7, 2006)

New episode today. Can't to see what happen to Bumi and Omashu.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope Aang gets some lovin


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 7, 2006)

This episode fucking rocked!!! I have a whole new respect for cartoon girls!!!

8 things I would like to point out about the episode:

1. Girl formation group: kick ass idea
2. What is this about May and Zuko?
3. Baby so cute, but you know he should've died
4. Zombies. funny
5. Kickass animation once again!
6. Blue fire and lightning? Freaking awesome!
7. Circus scene was hilarious. Princess here is a total bitch. I like that.
8. Lesson of the day, very interesting.


There's more I think, but for now I'm still excited about the episode.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 7, 2006)

Damm I missed it

Any place where I can "aquire" It


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Apr 7, 2006)

was it just me or did Ty Lee use the juken (gentle fist) on katara when they were fighting and katara couldnt waterbend, like Neji used on Hinata in the prelims of the chunin exam in ch 79


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 7, 2006)

Aww, but I like Katara x Aang. ah well, I can always hope. I actually haven't seen any of the second season!! Been too busy. So consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 8, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> This episode fucking rocked!!! I have a whole new respect for cartoon girls!!!
> 
> 8 things I would like to point out about the episode:
> 
> ...


I thought the zombies part was the funniest scene. At the beginning of the episode I was thinking that Bumi was just crazy, but at the end, his actions were understandable and makes sense. The next episode will be probably be about Aang searching for another earthbender to teach him.



> Any place where I can "aquire" It


Bittorrent.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok I got it (thank you digital video recorder)

I gotta say I was really impressed by the new characters that were brought in.

My favorite of which somehow managed to use "gental fist"??


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 8, 2006)

DragonBlade7 said:
			
		

> was it just me or did Ty Lee use the juken (gentle fist) on katara when they were fighting and katara couldnt waterbend, like Neji used on Hinata in the prelims of the chunin exam in ch 79


Totally got a Neji vibe from Ty Lee in that scene, too.  Pretty cool.

While we're on the same page, did May--or is it Mei?--remind anyone of Shikamaru?  They both have that same bored expression and lazy sounding kind of voice, except May/Mei actually wants some excitement in her life and Shika is too lazy for any of it.  She was wicked with those arrows, though.  Kick-arse.  I think she's my fave villain now.


----------



## Karma Thief (Apr 8, 2006)

Bumi was retarded in the latest episode. He should have defeated the princess with Aang right there. Those three girls would have definitely lost to three Bending masters (Katara, Bumi, Aang). I guess the producers are saving that fight for the season finale.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 8, 2006)

I gave bumi far too little credit.

I thought through half the episode he was crazy.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 8, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I gave bumi far too little credit.
> 
> I thought through half the episode he was crazy.


I'm always lmao when I hear Bumi's laugh.


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 9, 2006)

It made me kind of mad Bumi went back. And confused to add to that. I like that circus girl...I can't remember her name. She reminds me a lot of Aang.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Karma Thief said:
			
		

> Bumi was retarded in the latest episode. He should have defeated the princess with Aang right there. Those three girls would have definitely lost to three Bending masters (Katara, Bumi, Aang). I guess the producers are saving that fight for the season finale.




I think you are being the retarded and eager kid, sounds just like Aang, but with out the powers or 'Avatar' credit. Did you catch Bumi's lesson at the end of the episode? He had his reason, don't call him retarded; it's called wisdom.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 9, 2006)

If anyone wants to know how to spell the 2 new character's names. It's
Tai Lee and Mei.

Edit_+
Not sure about the name Mei. Forgot how they pronouced it in the episode.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 9, 2006)

I think a lot of us give Bumi too little credit.  He always comes off looney, but then he shoots back at us with wisdom, and we're like, "Whoa."  The guy knows what he's doing.  He's just a little off-kilter is all.  ^.^;;

They pronounced her name "May," so Mei looks about right for spelling.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesterday's episode was alright. It was still funny though. I wonder when we'll see the girl in Aang's vision.


----------



## Karma Thief (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it just me or does Katara have a new cool waterbending move every episode? Surely she couldn't have learned that much in the few days she spent at the north pole.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 16, 2006)

well she's become a master...so who knows really.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

this show had potential, but I see it failing in the long run.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 16, 2006)

i doubt it'll last longer than the number of elements there are..so probably 4 or 5 seasons most likley.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 16, 2006)

nah. probably 4 at max. just because of the ancient elements the chinese people thought made up the world (at least i think i got this right) but its water, earth, fire, and air. and so the books base off of these 4 elements. and since each book is about the search and knowledge of how to learn that type of bending, it'll most likely be 3 because of the 3 elements Aang has yet to learn. but maybe there'll be a book after he masters all 4 elements.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 16, 2006)

Can we please not bring in negative talk about the Avatar. We haven't had that for 16 pages, don't start now.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 16, 2006)

well ok then. i think that this book has a lot more music and stuff in it. like, so far they have been people singing songs in 2 out of 4 episodes. and i really like these. like. if i could find mp3 files of the songs. i would love it because they are great. especially the songs from the Cave of Two Lovers


----------



## MOTO (Apr 16, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> well ok then. i think that this book has a lot more music and stuff in it. like, so far they have been people singing songs in 2 out of 4 episodes. and i really like these. like. if i could find mp3 files of the songs. i would love it because they are great. especially the songs from the Cave of Two Lovers


Well I found a site that has some songs.
xxxHolic EP 2


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 16, 2006)

hahaha, yeah that cave traveling band was hilarious...they had a island group feel.  funny songs.  and "uncle" sings funny songs too something about seasons.summer and spring?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 18, 2006)

"Don't let the cave-in get you dowwwwwn....Sokkaaaa!"

Yeah, the hippies were great.  XD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 19, 2006)

hahaha yeah.  Too bad this friday it's some stupid amanda bynes movie on.  and then next week the 28th is 2 eps..dunno if they are new or not. gonna check tv.com to make sure.

I think it could last 5 seasons, 'cause well he's gotta master "earth, water, fire, and air" and well he's a air bender but not a master of it.  and I don't even think he's mastered water yet.  how the hell did katara do it faster than the avatar?  or maybe his mastering skills will be more powerful?  i dunno any thoughts?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 19, 2006)

It's going to be 4 seasons. 3 more to go; we have already covered the wind (?) chapter.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 19, 2006)

no first season was water..and he still hasn't mastered it, and 2nd season now is earth..3rd will be fire likely, and then 4th air.(i don't think aang has mastered air..he can bend, just there's no teachers to teach him the higher up stuff)


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 19, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> hahaha yeah. Too bad this friday it's some stupid amanda bynes movie on. and then next week the 28th is 2 eps..dunno if they are new or not. gonna check tv.com to make sure.
> 
> I think it could last 5 seasons, 'cause well he's gotta master "earth, water, fire, and air" and well he's a air bender but not a master of it. and I don't even think he's mastered water yet. how the hell did katara do it faster than the avatar? or maybe his mastering skills will be more powerful? i dunno any thoughts?


Probably because waterbending isn't new to her.  She's been doing it since she was young, she just didn't know how to do the fancy formations and attack styles.  Waterbending has always been in her blood.  Aang, even though he's the Avatar and has the capability to learn how to bend all elements, is still an airbender by birth, so waterbending isn't going to come as naturally.  Perhaps.  I'm probably all wrong.  *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 19, 2006)

^No your assumption seems pretty accurate

Remember that episiode when Aang tried to learn fire bending, he could create the fire he just couldnt control it.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 19, 2006)

I forgot about his firebending stint!  And he was hardly controlling it.  More like playing and messing around if anything.  He did burn Katara, after all.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone else realize the whole swamp-life thing was very similar to Buddhism. saying that we are all connected as one, representing Atman (i think) i dunno i'll have to brush up on my Buddhism. but when i was watching the episode and i heard that, i immediately thought of the Buddhism.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought of dbz and that whole king kai lesson of the spirit bomb haha.  ahhh good times.

I think aang is too immature most of the times..and he's not becoming serious about learning..at least not learning to master.  I hope the last avatar would be more of a mentor instead of a once in awhile guide.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 20, 2006)

^Also the old man that reached enlightenment under the tree was extremely similar to the way Buddha reached enlightenment.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 20, 2006)

hmm, maybe you gotta be near a tree to reach enlightment? :;rushes to front of the house, walks by tree, sits(indian style), waits 20mins::  "bah, stupid enlightment!

hahahahah.

I can't wait to see who that girl aang meets later on is..wonder if it's someone that dies 'cause both sokka and katara's were past people but they were dead too..so could be aangs' is future and alive..but will die?  I dunno but she had some weird creature w/ her too, did anyone make it out?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 20, 2006)

^Maybe a future pairing

If Zuko X katara is going to happen then Aang needs to find another gal.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 20, 2006)

yeahi thought about a Zuko-Katara pair after that whole fortune teller episode.

but anyways i'm really liking this new season. the 2nd episode played off of Romeo and Juliet a little. the 4th derived from Buddhism. its really good. i can't wait for tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 21, 2006)

wait..what was in the fortune teller ep? that made you think katara and Zuko?


----------



## MOTO (Apr 21, 2006)

hmmm I was thinking of Aang x Katara when watching that episode.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> wait..what was in the fortune teller ep? that made you think katara and Zuko?



He/she is talking about the fact that katara will fall for a powerful bender. She just choosing one of many possible choices


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 21, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooh.  so it could be anyone..damn. hahha she's had a crush on aang, that earth bender, and maybe future zuko


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 21, 2006)

^When you think of it that way she's easy


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 21, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I thought of dbz and that whole king kai lesson of the spirit bomb haha.  ahhh good times.
> 
> I think aang is too immature most of the times..and he's not becoming serious about learning..at least not learning to master.  I hope *the last avatar* would be more of a mentor instead of a once in awhile guide.



He's the last AIR BENDER

after he dies another avatar is born


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I like the show, but I dont think the story is that well put together. I mean, some of the episodes are unnecessary like the one they showed last week with the swamp thing. Also, he didnt master water bending yet, all he did was awaken his Avatar powers and combined with water. It wasnt with will.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hokage-of-my-hood said:
			
		

> Well I like the show, but I dont think the story is that well put together. I mean, some of the episodes are unnecessary like the one they showed last week with the swamp thing. Also, he didnt master water bending yet, all he did was awaken his Avatar powers and combined with water. It wasnt with will.




It's quite possible that you may think that the story is not well put together because you don't know how to understand stories. Last week's episode was of importance, just that it was hidden well. Even the ending didn't tell you what the episode was about?


----------



## monk3 (Apr 22, 2006)

wait, so when an avatar dies. then he/she is reincarnated into the next cycle. but during that 16 year period of growth, could the world be like, destroyed? because there is no avatar to help.....


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldn't put it that harshly, dimez.  Avatar has a subtle way of instituting continuity.  You can think an ep. is complete garbage filler, but the writers will slip one key, major hint and it'll come back as a slap in the face later on.

I guess the world could be destroyed during that period, monk.  But probably through Plotbending it's never happened.  It seems that all the Avatars sans Aang and maybe Roku have had relatively peaceful terms.  Speaking of Avatars, I hope we get to see more Avatar Kiyoshi in this book since Aang is supposed to learn earthbending.  Then again, we never got hint of the previous waterbender either, so it's probably just wishful thinking.  Maybe I just really like the idea of female Avatar.  ^.^;;


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2006)

The next episode is about Aang getting blamed for one of his previous incarnations deeds right?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 25, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> He's the last AIR BENDER
> 
> after he dies another avatar is born




Yeah I know, I was referring to the last avatar before him,..the fire nation one that appears to help him at times.  I said I hope he comes more often in this season 'cause he's the only avatar left alive in a spiritual form to help him.

Since aang has no real role models to look up to.



And as to your question Robotkiller, yes that is what the ep is about, but there are 2 new episodes this friday...woot woot.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2006)

^Two new episodes, hot dog.

Thats great news, thanks for the info ND.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 25, 2006)

I did thought it was 2 episodes but on Nick.com it says there's only one episode this Friday. According to the schedule that is. Anyone seen a commercial for the new episode yet?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 25, 2006)

NOPE. stupid amanda bynes movie was on.  but I looked on tvguide.com so that's how i knew it'd be 2 new ones.

first one is about what robotkiller said w/ aang and company at a celebration called "avatar day" hating on a previous avatar.

the 7:30 one is about zuko helping someone i think.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 26, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> the 7:30 one is about zuko helping someone i think.


If it is showing two episodes that night, then that one isn't one of them. The episode after Avatar Day is titled...
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Earthbending Tournament




The Zuko episode is most likely next weeks episode.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 26, 2006)

TWO?  Awesomeness!
And I wonder which previous Avatar messed up so that Aang has to pay for it?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 26, 2006)

^I belive it was it previous wind bender incarnation.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 26, 2006)

Ah, okay.

So far we've seen an Avatar from every nation sans Water.  We've got Roku for Fire, Kiyoshi for Earth, and of course Aang and this other Air Avatar from Air nation.  But no water.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 27, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> If it is showing two episodes that night, then that one isn't one of them. The episode after Avatar Day is titled...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




you are correct my friend, the ep that airs may 5th is called "zuko alone" 

here's a description  


*Spoiler*: __ 



prince zuko bonds with a young boy and is haunted by painful childhood memories as he travels without his uncle Iroh


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 27, 2006)

^Thats strange

Zuko usually doesnt get an entire episode to himself, his travels are mostly used for sub-plots. Might be some major character growth in that episode.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

just caught the latest episode...  Thought it was awesome how the showed some clips of avatar kyoshi


----------



## MOTO (Apr 28, 2006)

How many episodes did it show?

I just checked on tvguide.com and I only saw one episode of Avatar that airs tonight.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I wasnt able to watch the episodes tonight but through the magic of TIVO I was able to record the new  premieres.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Apr 28, 2006)

i was never a big fan of avatar but i got into at the end of the 1st season. I was happy to see a new episode tonight. It was pretty good and the next one looks real good


----------



## MOTO (Apr 29, 2006)

^^Nope. When I checked tvguide.com. It said it was gonna show "The Earthbending Tournament" on May 5th but I also saw another date for that episode which was April 28th. 

I didn't watch all of tonight's episode because I was trying to watch the Lakers game at the same time lol. Sokka was funny when he was acting as a detective.XD

I liked the part when it showed Avatar Kyoshi talking. Also, I thought it was awesome seeing Aang use the fans during the fight but I didn't see the end of it and how they defeated the fire nation soldiers.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 29, 2006)

well I'm guessing they just f'd up, I'll wait and see what robotkiller has to say if he did tivo it for that whole hr.

I downloaded it and I guess the tvguide site lied..damn tvguide.

I liked kyoshi dominating that air bending skills she had.

Nasty unfried dough :eww.

loved that line by sokka "boomerang! you _do_ always come back!"

I didn't get why zuko left his uncle..didn't make sense to me, anyone explain it?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 29, 2006)

Well when I went to watch my TIVOed shows I was greeted with a new episode (the one called "avatar day") that was great.

But the one about the earth bending tournament wasnt on (I recorded some crappy show called the X's) so I assume the T.V. guide was wrong.



> I didn't get why zuko left his uncle..didn't make sense to me, anyone explain it?


I Think it had to do with zuko going out on his own and making it for himself.

I think zuko's uncle (god I can never remember his name) may teach Aang firebending now that zuko isnt around anymore.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 29, 2006)

Sokka was so adorkable in this ep., acting all Sherlock Holmes and such.  It was especially funny when Katar would figure out the mystery first and he'd get mad and repeat it just so he could believe he did it.  Oh!  And the Suki reference!  I was happy she was brought up, even for a little bit.  I liked her a lot, and until Yue came along I wanted something between Sokka and Suki.  ^.^;;  I'd love to see her come back.  It's possible, since we're getting Haru back next week, so yeah.

Aaah, and Kiyoshi manifesting in Aang, so cool!  Even if it was only for a little bit, but she was awesome in that flashback, using those fans to bend and even break Kiyoshi Island away from the mainland.  Considering Chin the Great's clan, who seemed a little too loopy, she probably had good reason to do what she did.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 29, 2006)

Pretty good episode, overall.   

I agree, Ike_AshLEE. Sokka was so cute! ^.^

My only complaint: I wanted Azula! Give me more Azula, darn it!


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 30, 2006)

haku_icemirrors said:
			
		

> My only complaint: I wanted Azula! Give me more Azula, darn it!



Yeah, we need to see some more of the three avatar huntresses.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 30, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need to see some more of the three avatar huntresses.


Indeed, robot. Indeed ....  

Hopefully they'll make an appearance in the next episode.


----------



## ecelipse (May 1, 2006)

is this story is an anime  english story coz it seem like one.this story is the my second fav story after naruto


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 1, 2006)

What do you mean by anime english story?  If it helps any, it's an American-made cartoon that has a lot of anime elements, but it's not anime.  

And yes, we need more of Mei, because she pwns Azula-tachi.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 1, 2006)

^All of the new girl characters PWN.

I dont know how the animation teams makes them so damm likable.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, I guess they all do, but I'm rather partial to Mei.  ^.^;;


----------



## Robotkiller (May 5, 2006)

Anyone see the new girl.

All I have to say it I TOLD YOU SO

Aang has a new pairing and she kicks ass.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 5, 2006)

cool !!!!!


----------



## Soxfan17 (May 5, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Anyone see the new girl.
> 
> All I have to say it I TOLD YOU SO
> 
> Aang has a new pairing and she kicks ass.


it was a really good episode tonight. I know the girl is 12 but how old is everyone else. Yea the new girl does kick ass. Shes my fav. person on the show now


----------



## Robotkiller (May 5, 2006)

Aang and ketara are 12 but I think sokka is 14.

Did anyone else think hinata when they saw the new girl?


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 5, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Aang and ketara are 12 but I think sokka is 14.
> 
> Did anyone else think hinata when they saw the new girl?



 I did too 

she totally kicks ass.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 6, 2006)

that ep was great, I'm glad they have a new allie in the struggle.  I hope her and aang do get together...they'd be so qute together.  I can't wait for next weeks' all zuko ep...looks like his mom was the only positive in his past besides his uncle.

I wonder why the dad thinks aang kidnapped toff(sp)


----------



## MOTO (May 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone else.Toph kicks ass. I wasn't really expecting that the girl in his vision would be his earthbending teacher. Just cuz I was expecting a guy and an adult but since it's a 12 year old girl, it just makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Tokkan (May 6, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Aang and ketara are 12 but I think sokka is 14.
> 
> Did anyone else think hinata when they saw the new girl?



Aang is 12, alright, but Katara is 14 and Sokka is 15.


----------



## Kin (May 6, 2006)

Are you guys talking about episode 12? Because, here in the netherlands it's still on episode 12 >.>;


----------



## MOTO (May 6, 2006)

We're talking about episode 26.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Toph:

Blind + Kickass earth bending skillz = Totally an awesome kid in my perspective. Which is cool because she is going to be Aang's teach. 






> I wonder why the day thinks aang kidnapped toff



Either the dad lied or Toph lied..


----------



## Robotkiller (May 6, 2006)

^Toph ran away and since Aang was denied his teacher the father thinks Aang took toph forcefully.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2006)

Yea, definitely a nice episode! I'm already liking her already. And yea, she was the one that lied. Man the new episodes are getting good.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 7, 2006)

As of now my pairing preferences are

Aang x toph.

Ketara x Zuko

Sokka x (he's got to be with somebody).

And yes the stroyboard writers are cranking out some good stuff.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 12, 2006)

After this week's episode, I really dislike Azula's character. I usually like evil/sadistic characters but with her....meh.

really good episode I must say


----------



## Robotkiller (May 13, 2006)

I also thought this weeks episode was superb.

I enjoyed the insight into zuko's character but the whole incident with the boy left me with a wanting of closure (like what happened to the boys brother and father?)


----------



## MOTO (May 13, 2006)

Another awesome episode. 

I really liked Zuko's mom. She's very caring and sweet. She's everything you would want for a mom. I wonder what happened to her though.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 13, 2006)

yea Zuko's mom was so kind. She actually kinda reminded me of Sasuke's mom ^^ 
Actually Zuko's family sorta reminded me of Sasuke's family structure.
Azula was kinda like Itachi as in that she was a prodigy
Zuko=Sasuke
Sasuke's Dad is a jerk-Zuko's dad is a jerk
both their moms loving and understanding

I dunno, just a thought


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 13, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> yea Zuko's mom was so kind. She actually kinda reminded me of Sasuke's mom ^^
> Actually Zuko's family sorta reminded me of Sasuke's family structure.
> Azula was kinda like Itachi as in that she was a prodigy
> Zuko=Sasuke
> ...




I've never really noticed that before! Good point!


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 13, 2006)

yeah good point indeed.

I really hope zuko becomes a good guy.

I think their father killed the grandfather and took over that way.  if you remember the grandpa said he didn't want ozai as leader ..he wanted to do it in order.

and when the funeral was in place, the speaker said ozai as new king as per your wishes(referring to the grandfather).

I think the mom was either killed by the father or left them.


----------



## monk3 (May 14, 2006)

alright basically through all the past episodes, this is what i think will happen in the series end. (btw this week's episode was awesome)

so basically, at the end, i think zuko will defeat azula and aang will beat the fire lord. zuko claims the throne, and declares the war over. meanwhile.....i think katara and zuko get paired up......and i can't think of anything else. but i think its a good theory


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2006)

I think I just upgraded my opinion of zuko's uncle. I mean if he was strong enough to be a choice for firelord then he must be something else.

I dont think the firelord would want weakness on the throne.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 16, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah good point indeed.
> 
> I really hope zuko becomes a good guy.


This may have been said already but:
My prediction is that Zuko will join aang and company and he will be aang's firebending teacher (like toff is his earthbending teacher, and katara was his waterbending teacher)

He can't return to the fire nation (hes now a criminal)
He's seeing how the firenation is hurting people (like the girl who showed zuko her leg burned by fire nation soldiers, he was horrified)

From what we've seen, Zuko is unlike many of the fire nation people we encounter in that he doesnt really want to hurt people. He feels sympathy and he's a good person at heart (the opppsote of Azula ^^')

In the blue spirit episode, aang asks if they had known each other previously would they have been friends and zuko has almost a sad/longing expression on his face. 

He was also the only one to speak up when fire nation soldiers were going to e sacrificed (thus the reason he was banished)

It seems to me he was never really a "bad guy" in the first place, so I think he will eventually join aang in his quest to save the world. (now it's really a question of when )


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2006)

The Zuko episode was simply awesome. It explained so many unanswered things. Even though I did miss Aang and friends, I loved the history that this episode gave. Anyway I can't wait for this week's.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 17, 2006)

Is there no new episode tonight so that's a downer but I have a preview of next weeks epi.



> *Next episode: The Chase*
> *As the kids are pursued relentlessly by a mysterious machine, their exhaustion puts them at each other's throats.
> Airs: Friday May 26, 2006*


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 17, 2006)

heh, yeah some stupid "fairly oddparents" hr long special I guess. boooooooooooo


Another week, oh well I got plans this friday so I guess I'm ok with it.
can't wait though for next ep on teh 26th.


----------



## monk3 (May 17, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> This may have been said already but:
> My prediction is that Zuko will join aang and company and he will be aang's firebending teacher (like toff is his earthbending teacher, and katara was his waterbending teacher)
> 
> He can't return to the fire nation (hes now a criminal)
> ...



yeah i've thought of this too. i think this would be awesome. but also what about that previous firebending master he had? i mean, zuko is a prince, but not a master, but i think your theory ties in w/ my theory


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 18, 2006)

I like that theory, but who knows maybe uncle iroh will teach aang, or that crazy guy could too, but i do like the idea of zuko becoming allies with the crew and of course kickin' his bitch-ass sisters' well....ass.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 18, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> yeah i've thought of this too. i think this would be awesome. but also what about that previous firebending master he had? i mean, zuko is a prince, but not a master, but i think your theory ties in w/ my theory


 
Well the idea occured to me when katara becomes aang's teacher after they left the Northern water tribe. She's a very skilled waterbender but I wouldn't consider her a master yet, but I figured if she could teach aang waterbender zuko could teach him firebending.  Toff also self-taught herself earthbending (I think?) so I don't really think it matters whether his teachers are true masters or not. 

Besides, it's more fun if Zuko becomes his teacher


----------



## Robotkiller (May 18, 2006)

> I like that theory, but who knows maybe* uncle iroh will teach aang,*



That's what I pray for


----------



## Soxfan17 (May 20, 2006)

i was out all day and night. How was the new episode?


----------



## Robotkiller (May 20, 2006)

^No new episode this week.


----------



## Onbu (May 20, 2006)

This is a really good show! ~Onbu


----------



## monk3 (May 22, 2006)

alright so i saw the preview for the new avatar this week.

basically katara and sokka are getting pissed at toph cuz she does nothing

and then azula and co. come to attack them

and the last scene in the commercial was zuko in between azula and aang saying: back off azula, he's mine. and she says, no. sooo i can't wait


----------



## Spidey (May 23, 2006)

^damn, sounds sweet XD I want zoku to whoop azula's ass soooo bad.


----------



## monk3 (May 24, 2006)

sorry. my bad. i saw the trailer again and azula says, i'm not going anywhere.

 just a minor thing


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 26, 2006)

Well I missed it tonight, was watching X3, I'll have to download tomorrow and report my thoughts on it again tomorrow.


----------



## Spidey (May 27, 2006)

just saw _the chase_. Great episode 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh noooooooo!!! I doubt he's dead, but still, poor guy. Iroh rocks.




Can't wait till next episode.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 27, 2006)

Fun ep.  The Azula/Aang/Zuko showdown looked really neat.  Azula mocking Zuko was pretty funny, too.  And yes, Ty Lee, it wasn't just you.  Sokka is cute.  XP


----------



## Black Swan (May 27, 2006)

I dont understand what is with zuko, can he not cast away his pride to recieve help for an important person to him.  Zuko so reminded me of a lame naruto and azula reminded me of sasuke in this ep.  I hope iroh is not dead there is still so much he can teach zuko because right now he cant even stand in azulas shadow without getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 27, 2006)

Iroh isn't dead...He's going to be injuried and Zuko will nurse him back to health slowly, thus re-establishing their relationship and making it stronger. It's obvious.

Anyway...This show never ceases to amaze me. Nickelodeon and good are never meant to be in the same sentence unless the word isn't is in between.


----------



## Jellyfish (May 28, 2006)

*Nah*

It really dosnt have many things similar.  The only thing is the nations have names like "Fire" and "water."  After that the similarities end.  I seen it some and its ok,  not great,  but good enough where you dont feel part of your life waisted at the end.

Its about this boy who is an airbender,  from the nation where all the people can control air (wind).  But he is the last one, cuz the fire nation (controls, yo guessed it, fire) killed the rest.  he was frozen for 100 years when that happened. he drifts to the water nation where he meets up with some friends and has "adventures!"

I guess he is somthing called the Avaitar, so he can control all the things,  but hasent learned how.


----------



## Black Swan (May 29, 2006)

> *Iroh isn't dead...He's going to be injuried and Zuko will nurse him back to health slowly,thus re-establishing their relationship and making it stronger.* It's obvious.


Most likely that will be the case... But it would be an interesting plot line to declare iroh dead and in that moment of despair zuko has an epiphany and realizes his mom was killed in place of him by his father, and decides azula must die. Zuko than choses to take the path of an avenger.  *Reminds himself* its a kids show on nickelodean...Well that would be cool.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 29, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Iroh isn't dead...He's going to be injuried and Zuko will nurse him back to health slowly, thus re-establishing their relationship and making it stronger. It's obvious.
> 
> Anyway...This show never ceases to amaze me. Nickelodeon and good are never meant to be in the same sentence unless the word isn't is in between.



I agree with megaharrison, Iroh is just to much of an awsome character to kill off.


----------



## MOTO (May 29, 2006)

I don't think Iroh is dead either. But anyone else got the feeling that Iroh intentionally let Azula attack him? I mean I'm surprise he wasn't able to deflect her attack or something. Another thing that bothered me was the look he gave to Aang, Katara, Toph, and Zuko before he was attacked.


----------



## EXhack (May 29, 2006)

They've begun recycling old eps where I am...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (May 30, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Iroh isn't dead...He's going to be injuried and Zuko will nurse him back to health slowly, thus re-establishing their relationship and making it stronger. It's obvious.



I agree.  When/if Iroh dies, it's going to be obvious and Aang is going to stick around even if Zuko tries to make him leave.



			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Anyway...This show never ceases to amaze me. Nickelodeon and good are never meant to be in the same sentence unless the word isn't is in between.



Hey, now.  In its day, Nick was pretty kickass. 

Anyway, the Azula vs. everyone thing was pretty intense.  I've missed a few episodes, but I'm glad that I could piece enough together to make sense of this.

I haven't been this anxious about an American cartoon series in a long time.  I love Avatar so much.


----------



## Chatulio (May 30, 2006)

What i wana know is whether Zuko is a better firebender with or withought his swords


----------



## monk3 (May 30, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> I don't think Iroh is dead either. But anyone else got the feeling that Iroh intentionally let Azula attack him? I mean I'm surprise he wasn't able to deflect her attack or something. Another thing that bothered me was the look he gave to Aang, Katara, Toph, and Zuko before he was attacked.



no he didn't, he was definetly distracted. that look he gave them? i rewatched the episode and figured out that he was just then figuring out that Toph and aang and co. were associated with each other. during that moment of logical reasoning, he was attacked. 

and to the question about zuko and his swords, his swords are just an extension of his body, they improve his firebending skills in some areas, but limit him in bending in other areas


----------



## Spidey (May 31, 2006)

^yeah, her firebending is crazy O>O I thought it was lightning at first. But it's a cool variation of the style.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 31, 2006)

@Sakura Kaijuu: I would have to say that her beding is lighting. In the first few episodes that she appears in her "firebending" looks and acts the exact same way as lighting does.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I'm so happy iroh has a second son type deal w/ zuko, since he lost his first son to that guy in the spirit world.
> 
> I dunno what is up with azulas' fire bending,...it's blue but then when on contact turns orange.....is it really special?




Wait.....what?!? Iroh didnt lose his sone to the face eater that was one of the Avatar incarnations. Luten died in Irohs seige of the earthkingdom.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I'm so happy iroh has a second son type deal w/ zuko, since he lost his first son to that guy in the spirit world.
> 
> I dunno what is up with azulas' fire bending,...it's blue but then when on contact turns orange.....is it really special?




Wait.....what?!? Iroh didnt lose his sone to the face eater that was one of the Avatar incarnations. Luten died in Irohs seige of the earth kingdom.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 1, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> @Sakura Kaijuu: I would have to say that her beding is lighting. In the first few episodes that she appears in her "firebending" looks and acts the exact same way as lighting does.



Cool.  Thank you very much.   I thought so, judging from the way it comes out and from the way she controls it with her fingertips instead of her whole hand.  I wonder why no one else has caught on to the fact that it looks like lightning instead of calling it "blue fire bending."  I understand that they don't have electricity, but they sure as hell do have thunder storms...


----------



## MOTO (Jun 1, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> I wonder why no one else has caught on to the fact that it looks like lightning instead of calling it "blue fire bending."  I understand that they don't have electricity, but they sure as hell do have thunder storms...


lol yeah, but in the previous episode it did look like blue firebending though.


----------



## Dulos (Jun 1, 2006)

Avatar rocks! It is a great show for kids. It has gotten a little dark recently, but it is very funny and exciting. I do not think it has anything based on Naruto at all. The fighting styles are done through the elements only, except for Saka. Ang is the Avatar and starts out with tons of power. He does have to learn more, but he is the only one like him. It really is a great series.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 1, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> lol yeah, but in the previous episode it did look like blue firebending though.



That's true.  But it started out all lightning-y.  Maybe she has some kind of mixed power that she just needs to train to be like lightning.

Just a thought, though.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it is lightning that she's bending.

The most likely case is that she's hyper compressing the kentic energy that makes fire and focusing it to a single shot.

But it's anyone's guess really.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 1, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Maybe she has some kind of mixed power that she just needs to train to be like lightning.


Yeah probably. I remember when she was first introduce;she was practicing the "lightning" bending. It seemed like she was trying to perfect it cuz she didn't seem satisfied when she said,"not good enough".


----------



## Mochachips (Jun 1, 2006)

For all those who are wondering, Azula bends fire and Lightning. That was blue fire that she was bending...
Like for example if you have a gas stove, when you turn the burner on you can see that the fire is blue but quickly turns to the normal color. Also blue fire is hotter then normal fire is.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 1, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I think it is lightning that she's bending.
> 
> The most likely case is that she's hyper compressing the kentic energy that makes fire and focusing it to a single shot.
> 
> But it's anyone's guess really.



Yes, It seems the major bending arts also have sub-arts to them. Water bending has produced many ice based attacks while fire bending seems to be able to produce lightning. This makes sense due to the association of lightning with heat and fire.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2006)

I need to watch this episode again, it looks like electricity to me.



			
				Dulos said:
			
		

> Avatar rocks! It is a great show for kids. It has gotten a little dark recently, but it is very funny and exciting. I do not think it has anything based on Naruto at all. The fighting styles are done through the elements only, except for Saka. Ang is the Avatar and starts out with tons of power. He does have to learn more, but he is the only one like him. It really is a great series.


Saka = Sokka and Ang = Aang.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

I could see why in Zuko's flashback, she was consider a progidy


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 1, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Yes, It seems the major bending arts also have sub-arts to them. Water bending has produced many ice based attacks while fire bending seems to be able to produce lightning. This makes sense due to the association of lightning with heat and fire.



That's true.  It also makes sense that since water bending can be used for ice attacks that fire bending could be used for lightning attacks.  A major theme of Avatar is balance, and since fire and water are natural enemies, if one has multiple levels, then the other has to equal it out.

A new question that comes to mind is are there sub-arts in earth or air bending?


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 2, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I think it is lightning that she's bending.
> 
> The most likely case is that she's hyper compressing the kentic energy that makes fire and focusing it to a single shot.
> 
> But it's anyone's guess really.



Thats probably why its blue. She just happens to be a genius with the skill to concentrate her bending like that in battle.


----------



## monk3 (Jun 2, 2006)

the blue fire is basically i guess just a hotter form. if anyone here has ever used a bunsen burner in science, you'll know that the blue flame is a lot hotter than the red flame. 



			
				Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> A new question that comes to mind is are there sub-arts in earth or air bending?



what kind? like if water is ice, and fire is lightning. then i guess earth could be like, mud? and air could be like..........hydrogen. hahaha


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 2, 2006)

IF it is fire than it is just the hotter more solid version of heat.

IF it is lighting...then that makes some sense cause when lighting hits something flammable it'll get on fire... i.e houses , trees. 

UHm to *Chatulio*  if you remember the episode where aang meets the no face creature person....he changes form at the end or close to it, and it looked just like iroh , just more youthful...have the exact same facial hair style as iroh....plus Iroh seemed to know the dangers of going to spirit form things hahaha.  so that's my thoughts on that.

new ep 2nite????  I hope so.  I love it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Cool.  Thank you very much.   I thought so, judging from the way it comes out and from the way she controls it with her fingertips instead of her whole hand.  I wonder why no one else has caught on to the fact that it looks like lightning instead of calling it "blue fire bending."  I understand that they don't have electricity, but they sure as hell do have thunder storms...




Um, are you guys all forgetting about the first episode that Azula's powers were introduced? Shit, they even have 'Azul' in her name, which if I remember, is blue in spanish. Anyways, her first power showoff was obviously lightning, they even gave you the sound effects! Go back on it and check, at least if my memory is wrong. It is possible that she is using both lightning and fire bending abilities, but it is for certain that she bends lightning.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 2, 2006)

I think water bending also might be able to control trees and plants (perhaps through the water in the roots) but i'm not sure to the extent of the control because we've only seen one person use water bending that way (the old man who controlled the forest vines).


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 2, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> A new question that comes to mind is are there sub-arts in earth or air bending?



Well, we saw Bumi manipulate minerals derived from the earth ("rock candy") and I've read, though I'm not sure if it has been stated in the actual show, that the fire nation purifies the metal that they use, so it can't be manipulated by earthbenders. But we haven't actually seen one bend any metal in the show yet.


----------



## monk3 (Jun 2, 2006)

just watched the new episode. it was both funny and interesting

we learn that bending lightning is controlled by yin and yang. when the bender can seperate these two, they then come back together crashing, thus creating the path to flow from.

i also found it interesting how you can change stances and forms for different bending techniques because iroh taught zuko a form of defensive lightning bending to avoid attack that was derived from waterbending.

i thought that aang learning earthbending was funny, and that sokka part was funny too =P


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, zuko just gets more and more sad....i feel sorry for that guy 

Iroh is pretty well, I liked the line he said about azula.  Hopefully Zuko can learn the lightning....Iroh's seemed less blue than Azula's.  I think zuko just rushes the learnings ' too fast...that's why he never learns the bending .

Sokka was too funny in that episode....it had good humor tonight.  Can't wait for the next ep. Gheeeeeeeee

_NO NEW EP  this friday (the 9th of JUNE) _    hopefully the 16th will be a new ep.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know, I heard they're wasn't gonna be a new episode until like july 14th or something,  when they're gonna two new episodes back to back. I'll try to find the source.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG this episode sounds so interesting, <stares at bittorrent client> go faster!
Finally seen the episode. This episode so kicked ass, finally the electricy bending was explained, and done very nicely imo.  The explanation fell in line with the basic underlying theme of avatar which is balance, it thankfully did not go in a weired overpowered direction.  Also if reaffirmed why iroh is my fav. character and a great teacher, he is wise, openminded, most importantly patient amonst other qualities. Aangs part was also done very well, aang is just a kid and like all kids works much better w/positive reinforcements.  Now he finallly learned how to do all four elemental bending.  The only thing left is to master the next three. One down three to go.
Air
Water
Earth
Fire


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2006)

I liked the episode. It was funny, and I feel so sorry for Zuko. Azula seriously needs to get bitch-slapped or something.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> I don't know, I heard they're wasn't gonna be a new episode until like july 14th or something,  when they're gonna two new episodes back to back. I'll try to find the source.



TV.com is a good source. And yea, nota new episode showing until July 14th...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 2, 2006)

Super cool episode!!!  And I was right about the lightning!!

Oddly enough, now when I watch Avatar, I just keep thinking about Cardcaptor Sakura and Sakura-chan's elemental cards.  Water and air are on the same side as the moon, and earth and fire are represented by the sun.  Plus the polar opposites thing.  I like it.



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Um, are you guys all forgetting about the first episode that Azula's powers were introduced? Shit, they even have 'Azul' in her name, which if I remember, is blue in spanish. Anyways, her first power showoff was obviously lightning, they even gave you the sound effects! Go back on it and check, at least if my memory is wrong. It is possible that she is using both lightning and fire bending abilities, but it is for certain that she bends lightning.



If you look back at my post before that one, I mentioned that I've missed a few episodes.  I didn't have anything to go back and reference.  I was just asking for confirmation.  Last week's episode was the first time that I saw Azula's power.

Anyway, on the topic of the sublevels of earth/air bending, I was wondering about metal counting as earth, but I wasn't sure if that could really work.  I guess it could if they're able to manipulate any kind of earth, they'd be able to manipulate the metals in them.

That still leaves the question of air bending.  It's too bad that it looks like all the air benders are dead.  I know Aang's talented and everything, but his Avatar-ness kind of poses a problem when you're trying to gauge his air bending skills.

I say "looks like they're dead" since because of their secluded nature we can't be absolutely positive that they're really gone.  It would be interesting if some of them got away though.


----------



## monk3 (Jun 3, 2006)

all i know is that iroh is awesome. evidence:

zuko "i know you may not think its right for me to fight Azula because she's my sister"

iroh "oh, no. she's crazy and needs to be taken down"

haha


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww man you guys are right it is only new on July 14th...   as an hour long movie which is really just 2 episodes.

That sucks, I hope I don't have class friday nights again .....I have yet to register, but class selection sucks.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 3, 2006)

Just saw the new episode. Man this show continues to impress. haha Irho rocks so much. And I'm really starting to feel for zoku (but everytime I hear his VA, I think of the movie "hook" lol. ruffieoooooo!)

Damn, the wait for the next one is gonna drive me nuts.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 3, 2006)

> Just saw the new episode. Man this show continues to impress. haha Irho rocks so much. And I'm really starting to feel for zoku *(but everytime I hear his VA, I think of the movie "hook" lol. ruffieoooooo!)*



Reps, I always felt that va sounded familiar to me but could not put my finger on from where.  Hopefully zuko will not meet the same end as rufieo.


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

the tatoo on the kid .. look like Mizuki's from the fillers ...


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> the tatoo on the kid .. look like Mizuki's from the fillers ...



You mean the arrow on Aang's head? I saw that filler a long time ago, so I don't remember what his tiger-tat. looked like. And I'm not watching that stupid thing again just to check!


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah the arrow and all the body stuff is identical lol ... google it


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 3, 2006)

lol i knew it was rufio guy a long time ago.  i knew it sounded familiar first couple eps and I looked it up on tvtome.com when it wasn't taken over by tv.com


----------



## spirishman (Jun 4, 2006)

I love this show... btu I still don't get the connection of fire bending to lightning, regardless of what you say.

This show seriously kicks ass, though.


----------



## spirishman (Jun 4, 2006)

I love this show... btu I still don't get the connection of fire bending to lightning, regardless of what you say.

This show seriously kicks ass, though.


----------



## Solar old (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if Cartoon Palace is still releasing their own RAWs of the new episodes?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 4, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> all i know is that iroh is awesome. evidence:
> 
> zuko "i know you may not think its right for me to fight Azula because she's my sister"
> 
> ...



 That was definitely my favorite line in that episode.  Iroh is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 4, 2006)

I got this theory.

well basically most of you have seen it too, but I saw it more in this last episode.

The part where Iroh is telling Zuko about all the nations and how they do stuff...and then Zuko goes "why are you telling me all this?"  I think iroh was telling him that stuff, so that he would one day turn to the heroes of the show...Aang , sokka, katara, Toph.  and he would be the fourth in the group.  I think also that the loss of his mother, has made Zuko reluctant in a conscious or subconscious way of learning to become a better fire bender.  I think there'll be a episode where he over comes that and soon after I'm sure he'll join Our Heroes in the show.

what ya'll think of that?


----------



## shibigoku (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw the whole ''book'' one and danm! it's good. At first it gets kinda boring but by the end of the ''book'' it gets really good. Can't wait to see the other ''books''.

I watch it on YTV in Canada so maybe we are a bit far back from the Nickelodean watchers. But for now, they stopped airing it and now they show Hi Hi puffy lami. Where is the world going? It's like when 4kids TV stopped airing One Piece.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 5, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I got this theory.
> 
> well basically most of you have seen it too, but I saw it more in this last episode.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with it.  I thought they were setting Zuko up to be Aang's firebending master since the episode where he saved Aang from Admiral Zhao (can't remember how to spell it/too lazy how to look it up).

But that's only if Iroh doesn't die (which I'm suspecting he will sometime in the future).  Iroh would be a much better firebending master for Aang.  And he doesn't seem to have anything against him.  That was made abundantly clear when he helped at the end of the first book.

Unfortunately, I think Iroh will die, and then hopefully Zuko will go to Aang's group.  Zuko is bad at being alone.  And he doesn't seem to have anything personal against Aang.

I guess we'll just have to see how it'll play out.


----------



## Solar old (Jun 5, 2006)

Did anyone understand the end of episode 08, "The Chase" where Zuko, Taff, Aang, and Katara all blast Azula with their respective bending elements (all four present) and there's a a huge explosion...and then nothing... no one wonders if she got away, and they also never brood over killing someone, so I'm guessing that she got away, but damn! Then she must be uber strong to withhold the powers of 4 great benders. Sheesh.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 5, 2006)

There's likely more at stake than providing Aang with a decent firebending teacher. Assuming the little guy defeats Ozai, what will that mean for the Fire Nation as a whole ? Mayhaps Iroh is beginning to groom Zuko for his role as king.

Well, unless mommy's been held in a dungeon for the past years. Yeah, that's it; no one dies in Avatar, they're sent to 'dungeons'.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 5, 2006)

this is a cool show, even though i only saw like 3 episodes, and random ones at that.

I just dont trust it to be good because its Nickalodean


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 5, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> There's likely more at stake than providing Aang with a decent firebending teacher. Assuming the little guy defeats Ozai, what will that mean for the Fire Nation as a whole ? Mayhaps Iroh is beginning to groom Zuko for his role as king.
> 
> Well, unless mommy's been held in a dungeon for the past years. Yeah, that's it; no one dies in Avatar, they're sent to 'dungeons'.



It wouldn't surprise me at all if that's what Iroh was doing.  They've already set up Aang and Zuko to become friends sometime in the future because they both keep failing at capturing/killing each other.



			
				FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> this is a cool show, even though i only saw like 3 episodes, and random ones at that.
> 
> I just dont trust it to be good because its Nickalodean



Awww...Nick isn't always bad.  They're live action shows have gone to crap, but their cartoons are still pretty good for the most part.


----------



## CarolinaB (Jun 6, 2006)

Today I catch up with the lastest episode and I must say Toph, freaking cool!!! And I know I'm a minority, probably the only one, but I like Azula. She's a mean and crazy bitch, I wish a could just choke her!! Pretty good villian!


----------



## Spidey (Jun 6, 2006)

^haah, I love azula too  But I would love more than anything to see zuko whoop her ass.


----------



## MegaGeek2005 (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah I like Azula too she is cute and evil. I hope we´ll see more of her in the future.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, I think Azula is cool.  I just also think that Iroh is right and she's a crazy bitch that needs to go down.

She definitely has more potential as a bad guy than Admiral Zhao did.  He was just a jerk with vague aspirations.  Azula poses more problems since she's Zuko's sister.  And she's way more cruel and cool-headed than Zhao, which makes her a much bigger threat. 

As bad guys go, she's working her way up the ladder in my rankings of cool bad guys.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 6, 2006)

Azula's fun an' all, but there's a risk of her becoming one-dimensional if all she has going for her is "sociopath".


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 6, 2006)

this show is tooo wierd, is it american or japanese???


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 6, 2006)

weird?   how so?  and it's american...made by some japanese i think.


----------



## ~Sakura~ (Jun 6, 2006)

*No*

Sorry, But it not a rip-off. 

Avatar, is based on Chinese Martial arts or Karate. His speacial powers sybolize the 4 baic Arts. He also has 2 learn the 4 basic arts to save the world from war. 

Naruto is a Nija and wants to become the leader, so he can come and get respect. He fights many nijas and people. 


Avatar, anang doesn't do any of that stuff, the only person he fights is the Fire nation. 

~Sakaura~


----------



## monk3 (Jun 6, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Did anyone understand the end of episode 08, "The Chase" where Zuko, Taff, Aang, and Katara all blast Azula with their respective bending elements (all four present) and there's a a huge explosion...and then nothing... no one wonders if she got away, and they also never brood over killing someone, so I'm guessing that she got away, but damn! Then she must be uber strong to withhold the powers of 4 great benders. Sheesh.



i think its that they all blast them, but she erects a wall of flame or something to protect her, or she just like, flips out of the way. but she definetly escapes, but no one cares at the time cuz she hit iroh.

and about azula, i also think that she's really awesome, she's just a bitch


----------



## Rukie (Jun 7, 2006)

I only just now realized that this thread existed. I've been a fan of Avatar from episode 1, and I've been surprised with how well it's turned out, it being on a television network that rarely showes anything really good (and by really good, I mean Naruto-quality good).

I love Iroh's line in the last episode about Azula, that caught me by surprise. Sakka always cracks me up, and Toph is just crazy and uniquely funny in her training techniques. I also love how the creators invent new animals by combinging elements of existing animals (elephant coy, badger moles, wolf bats, sabor-tooth moose).

I agree with the whole theory of Zuko becoming the final bending teacher for Aang, too. I've had a feeling that he would join their group ever since the Blue Spirit appeared. You gotta feel sorry for him by the end of the last episode, though, yelling at the stormy sky like that...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 7, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I only just now realized that this thread existed. I've been a fan of Avatar from episode 1, and I've been surprised with how well it's turned out, it being on a television network that rarely showes anything really good (and by really good, I mean Naruto-quality good).



I only found it a week ago or so. 



			
				Rukie said:
			
		

> Sakka always cracks me up



"Aww...You're so cute!  Unfortunately for you, you're also made of meat."

That episode made me giggle so much. 

Anyway, and interesting revelation on my part: I was watching Avatar on Nicktoons Network (I love digital cable so, so much.  ) and was I wrong when I noticed that the girl practicing firebending in Katara's opening monologue looked something like Azula?


----------



## Rukie (Jun 7, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Anyway, and interesting revelation on my part: I was watching Avatar on Nicktoons Network (I love digital cable so, so much. ) and was I wrong when I noticed that the girl practicing firebending in Katara's opening monologue looked something like Azula?



The opening characters are very frequently compared with the characters. The two that I've seen talked about most often, and the ones that I'm most certain of, are the airbender being Aang, and the firebender being Azula. I forgot who the other two have been compared to. I think "the Boulder" from the Blind Bandit episode was compared with the earthbender at the begining, but I don't have a clip in front of me of the opening sequence, so I don't remember.

Edit: I just re-watched the opening, complements of YouTube (Elderly people can kick butt. Kung Fu Hustle shows it., and here's what I think:
Water: The waterbending teacher from the North Pole
Earth: "the Boulder" from the Blind Bandit episode
Fire: Azula
Air: Aang


----------



## monk3 (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont think air is necessarily aang, but yeah the boulder sounds good for earth


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 8, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> i dont think air is necessarily aang, but yeah the boulder sounds good for earth



Well, if they're all people we know, or will know, then it stands to reason that it would be Aang as the airbender.


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 8, 2006)

I know i'm late in here, but the hippy Avatar episode was hella funny.  The Wrestling Avatar ep. was probably the best drawn and when ang learns earth bending is probably the most badass ep.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 8, 2006)

well, it could also be another airbender....doesn't aang need a airbending master?  I mean I know he's good , but he didn't live long enough to know all the tricks of being a master air bender....then again the show's title wouldn't be correct anymore "avatar, the last airbender" haha.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 8, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> well, it could also be another airbender....doesn't aang need a airbending master?  I mean I know he's good , but he didn't live long enough to know all the tricks of being a master air bender....then again the show's title wouldn't be correct anymore "avatar, the last airbender" haha.



Well, there's the "the last airbender" part, but there's also that Aang has always been very talented at airbending.  He made up more tricks and games than any of his friends from 100 years ago.  I mean, he was raised as an airbender from birth, or at least from very, very early in his childhood.


----------



## monk3 (Jun 8, 2006)

hm? i dont think he has to master an element he already has control over. maybe he could learn newer techniques, but i think he has a good hold on airbending already.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, given that Toph is his earthbending teacher and Katara is his waterbending teacher, he's likely good to go as far as airbending is concerned. He did create that air scooter he uses, after all.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 9, 2006)

*off topicness*
(soka reminds me of shika. thas why i liek him ^_^)
*end off-topicness*

there have been times when aang goes to another dimension thingie to learn new techs, and that prolly happens later so he can master air bending. That or he has to battle for some uber secret scroll. >_>


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, I was watching an episode of Avatar today -- the one with the storm (Is it called "The Storm"?  I don't remember) -- but in Aang's flashback, I noticed that he was the only kid who had the arrow tattoos.  Does that imply that he was already deemed a master?

I dunno.  I'm just grasping at straws.

But to everyone else, he's still a master, since he's the only one left.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Well, I was watching an episode of Avatar today -- the one with the storm (Is it called "The Storm"?  I don't remember) -- but in Aang's flashback, I noticed that he was the only kid who had the arrow tattoos.  Does that imply that he was already deemed a master?
> 
> I dunno.  I'm just grasping at straws.
> 
> But to everyone else, he's still a master, since he's the only one left.



Yeah, you're right, the arrows mean that he's a master... I completely forgot about that.

EDIT: And I think Sokka resembles Shikamaru a little, too.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 9, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're right, the arrows mean that he's a master... I completely forgot about that.



Whoo!!  Sakura wins again!

...Eh.  Small victory.



			
				Hat Hair said:
			
		

> EDIT: And I think Sokka resembles Shikamaru a little, too.



Heh heh.  Only not as smart.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 9, 2006)

Sokka's actually pretty smart, he's just smart in a different way than shikamaru. He's pretty witty as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I made this thread! Buyashaka!!!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 9, 2006)

> *there have been times when aang goes to another dimension thingie* to learn new techs, and that prolly happens later so he can master air bending. That or he has to battle for some uber secret scroll. >_>


He still has to kill that face stealer that killed one of his previous incarnations in the spirit world.


----------



## Rukie (Jun 10, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Well, I was watching an episode of Avatar today -- the one with the storm (Is it called "The Storm"?  I don't remember) -- but in Aang's flashback, I noticed that he was the only kid who had the arrow tattoos.  Does that imply that he was already deemed a master?
> 
> I dunno.  I'm just grasping at straws.
> 
> But to everyone else, he's still a master, since he's the only one left.



Huh? But haven't people recognized him as an airbender in previous episodes because of the tatoos? I thought they were, like, some symbol of the airbenders. Guess they're not, I'm going to have to go back and re-watch the episode that you're talking about and see...


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, they are. The tattoos, among airbenders, denote mastery, so only master airbenders have the tattoo; naturally the tattoo would be attributed to being an airbender, but there's always the possibiliity of meeting airbenders that aren't masters and thus don't have the tattoo.


----------



## Nami-swan (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey, I love this show!! It's too bad I work Friday nights, so I have to catch reruns.


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 13, 2006)

Avatar is cool. what ever happened to that guy that taught Aang firebending for that short amount of time. He also taught Avatar Roku i think.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

GangstaKakashi said:
			
		

> Avatar is cool. what ever happened to that guy that taught Aang firebending for that short amount of time. He also taught Avatar Roku i think.



He just disappeared so he wouldn't be captured or die.  Other than that we have no idea where he is.

But he couldn't have taught Roku firebending, because he's not that old.  I mean, he's kind of old because he was Zhao's teacher, but Roku just came to him in essence to order him to teach Aang firebending.


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 13, 2006)

OH! i get it now. thanks


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 13, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> He still has to kill that face stealer that killed one of his previous incarnations in the spirit world.



The only reason the avatar goes to the spirit world is to learn more info/techniques............the only one who can give aang the info he needs is the face stealer so he must confront him


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

No problem, Gangsta 



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> He still has to kill that face stealer that killed one of his previous incarnations in the spirit world.



Hmmm...Did the face stealer really kill one of the previous avatars?  Because didn't we just learn that if the avatar is killed in the avatar state, the line ends?  I am confused.  Methinks they may have contradicted themselves...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 13, 2006)

NO no no no no no NO!

the face stealer guy wants to kill the avatar i think...cause a former avatar did something to the face stealer....i don't have the ep saved, but I believe that's the case.

i wanna see more of the firebender/avatar that talks to aang, dude is badass.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, the face stealer stole the face of one of the previous avatar's loves and unpleasantness (for the face stealer) ensued.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah.  My bad.  I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 14, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Ah.  My bad.  I haven't seen it in a while.



Whoo!!    Hat Hair wins again!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Yeah, the face stealer stole the face of one of the previous avatar's loves and unpleasantness (for the face stealer) ensued.


Yes and Aang now feels that he must kill the face stealler.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

A sub-plot, eh?

Well..._Another_ sub-plot.  We've already got this whole, "Make Zuko a good guy!!!" thing going on.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 15, 2006)

lol yeah, and what the hell hat hair, that was my find hahahaha.

I can't wait, only about a month away right?  new eps.  hopefully no more breaks.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I can't wait, only about a month away right?  new eps.  hopefully no more breaks.



Yeah That'll be the day all the way through with no breaks.........i doubt it'll happen


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I can't wait, only about a month away right?  new eps.  hopefully no more breaks.



It's Nick.  Of course there will be more breaks.  Nick's horrible at consistency. 

It's like they mess with their schedule just to see how many viewers they'll lose.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> It's Nick.  Of course there will be more breaks.  Nick's horrible at consistency.
> 
> It's like they mess with their schedule just to see how many viewers they'll lose.



Finally someone who understand why i hate Nick


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 15, 2006)

we all know that, we or at least me hopes they'll stop it for their popular show.

If not I hope CN will pick it up, I mean it's not made by nickelodeon is it?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> we all know that, we or at least me hopes they'll stop it for their popular show.
> 
> If not I hope CN will pick it up, I mean it's not made by nickelodeon is it?



I believe it is.  Avatar, Fairly Odd Parents, and Danny Phantom are the only quality cartoons Nick has anymore.  They don't show their other good ones anymore.  And they keep producing all these crap ones *coughcatscratchandspongebobcough*.

At least it's not in Slimetime anymore.  That was just annoying.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

well the ratings that CN pulls in really killed Nickelodeon 

CN shows good shows only late at night and on Sat..........but still infinately better than Nick.......if it weren't for the loooooooong breaks in between episodes of Avatar then Nick might actually get regular viewers.


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

it takes like5 minutes on commercials  only good part abut that is time to get soda and some popcorn with time to spare


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2006)

Avatar comes back the on the 21th right?


----------



## Hokai92 (Jun 15, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Avatar comes back the on the 21th right?




the next avatar eppy is gonna be 2 epps mixed to one for nicks movies on friday crap
sorry but its not comin on till JULY 14th...and that really sucks


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

It'd be cooler if it was the 21st, since that's the summer solstice.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2006)

^
You're right:amazed

I dont understand what nick is doing, it's like they're _trying_ to ruin the shows ratings.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> ^
> You're right:amazed



Ah, the joys of growing up in a semi-pagan household.

My dad throws watermelon rind off a cliff with his friends for summer solstice, and we have a dinner for winter solstice.   My family's bizarre.



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I dont understand what nick is doing, it's like they're _trying_ to ruin the shows ratings.



Well...it _is_ Nick...And they have been stupid since the middle of the 90's.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

^And they dont really show reruns that much either (which is kinda annoying)

You'd figure that they would be plugging avatar every chance that they get, seeing as how well the dvd's sold.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 16, 2006)

U dopes the summer solstice is in JUNE!  the 21st or 22nd, likely the 21 of JUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEE!

lol.  do a google search sometime people 

but yeah, networks these days are stupid.  if we ran these networks there'd b more popularity in these shows.  and we'd b mad rich !


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

I've heard rumors about a video game, i'll look into it.


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 16, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> U dopes the summer solstice is in JUNE!  the 21st or 22nd, likely the 21 of JUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEE!
> 
> lol.  do a google search sometime people



Well people would do a google search if they had to but clearly you misunderstood for example.......................



> Originally Posted by Robotkiller
> Avatar comes back the on the 21th right?






> the next avatar eppy is gonna be 2 epps mixed to one for nicks movies on friday crap
> sorry but its not comin on till *JULY 14th*...and that really sucks


thats where you got July........................



> It'd be cooler if it was the 21st, since that's the summer solstice.



And they Clearly meant June here considering the 21 of June is summer solstice......and the 14 of July would be an early release of Avatar if they meant July 21........so before you bash ppl for getting days wrong be sure to read carefully  .

I Neeeeeeed My FIX!!!!! Muuuuust Haaaaavvvveeee Moooooooorrrrreee AVATAR!!!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> U dopes the summer solstice is in JUNE!  the 21st or 22nd, likely the 21 of JUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEE!
> 
> lol.  do a google search sometime people



Yeah.  I know that.  Did you not see my comment about my semi-pagan upbringing? 

Nick has become the devil of children's network television.  Rarg.  I'm going to go draw a picture of how evil Nick has become and post it in the New Nick vs. Old Nick thread.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 17, 2006)

lol cloud...sorry u don't know me around forums or chat, or u'd know when i say stuff i do it all in a joking manner...i'd never really call someone these things unless they of course deserved it...and well none of the posters i know do.

but u are correct i did mis interperut the comments..my bad.  but as for it being perfect...not really considering it's no where near the summer solistice in the anime...now if it was, that'd b the shit.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

*shrug* The episodes entitled "The Winter Solstice" didn't premiere around the actual Winter Solstice (at least I don't remember that happening).  I just think it'd be neat if they did it that way because those times of year are so important to the setting of the story.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah, but that messes with the scheduling of all their shows I think...and to spread it out like that is a bad idea too....I just wish they would have more eps on teh actual training....they just go over like a day of it and then they are all of a sudden masters...i wanna see the training...or learning of some kool techniques.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jul 2, 2006)

Are we ever gonna get a new episode?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 2, 2006)

We damn well better.  I'm getting pretty impatient.  I hate the Nick summer schedule.  It's the dumbest thing I've ever seen.  I miss Stick Stickly.


----------



## Key (Jul 2, 2006)

This cartoon is awesome, the best so far on nickelodean.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jul 2, 2006)

Stick Stickly was the shit. I forgot all about him. Those were the days, when nick was the best channel. I use to love to wake up and watch whatever they had on when i was little. But now those days are gone.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 3, 2006)

Soxfan17 said:
			
		

> Stick Stickly was the shit. I forgot all about him. Those were the days, when nick was the best channel. I use to love to wake up and watch whatever they had on when i was little. But now those days are gone.




Well....You are 19 now. Called growing up.

Though I do admit, back in our day Nick had better shows (the exception being Avatar and Invader Zim).


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 3, 2006)

But growing up is boring.  Isn't that why we're all here talking about a cartoon about a 12-year-old?


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jul 3, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Well....You are 19 now. Called growing up.
> 
> Though I do admit, back in our day Nick had better shows (the exception being Avatar and Invader Zim).


I dont get this. Grow up? I am grown up i bearly watch nick anymore. I  only watch nick when I babysit little kids or avatar. Ask any person 19,20,21 about nick back in the day and they will tell u it was WAY better then it is now.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 3, 2006)

Soxfan17 said:
			
		

> I dont get this. Grow up? I am grown up i bearly watch nick anymore. I  only watch nick when I babysit little kids or avatar. Ask any person 19,20,21 about nick back in the day and they will tell u it was WAY better then it is now.



Don't we have another thread to argue/reminisce about that?


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi. I have been watching the show since the beginning. I think Toph is a great new character.

Anyway, I have been searching for some pictures of Toph and so far I havent found any. I decided to get my own. I uploaded about 9 if anyone wants them.

COYOTE​_RAGTIME​_SHOW-01[RAW].avi

Anyone know of any other sources?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice! 

You're right.  Toph is a pretty cool addition to the cast.  I love her to pieces.  Now they just need Zuko to realize what his uncle's trying to teach him and become Aang's firebending teacher. XD


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, Zaku would be a great addition. I have been trying to buy the avatar DVD's. I need to find Naruto ones too.  

I hope what you predict comes true. I also hope that when this 2 part episode Movie thing comes out it works with the plot. Not just go into a little side story like the Avatar Day episode. Although that did go into the history of the Avatar.

I am going to draw the main cast soon. Ill post them up here!  

What day are the new episodes coming out?


----------



## Spidey (Jul 4, 2006)

I think the new episodes start on july 14 or something, but maybe I should check. Also, does anyone know when the boxset of book 1 comes out. That's gonna rock!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jul 4, 2006)

u r correct....that is the night b4 i got school...saturday mornings for 4months


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2006)

Sakura/Nimoshi, no offense, but I don't think Zaku will be teaching anything beyond soundbending, which would more than likely fall under airbending anyway. Now Zuko on the other hand... 

But, seriously, welcome to the board Nimoshi and thanks for the link (you have excellent taste in characters, btw). Hope to see you around the forums !


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 4, 2006)

Typo's and misspellings are what forums are all about! I thought?

*Clenches teeth* Tonights 4th of july.

Thanks for the welcome.

Toph is awsome because she is a blind little girl and a bada$$ at the same time. She could be the most powerful one in the group now.

I dont know if Zuko will even last. With all the stuff that has happened to him he might become a suicide case.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 5, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Sakura/Nimoshi, no offense, but I don't think Zaku will be teaching anything beyond soundbending, which would more than likely fall under airbending anyway. Now Zuko on the other hand...
> 
> But, seriously, welcome to the board Nimoshi and thanks for the link (you have excellent taste in characters, btw). Hope to see you around the forums !



Haha...I love it when I says stupid things...

*edited...*


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 5, 2006)

I only said it because you did!

-*Is Breaded*-

=0 I want new episode plz.


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

Theres some Similiarites but I don't really think its a rip..


----------



## CarolinaB (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe you guys already knew! But I just realize! Here there is a juice called "Zuko". I was watching TV and it advertasing came, it was a annoying little girl saying Cuco insted of Zuko. I actually laughted out loud. My family must think I'm crazy


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jul 8, 2006)

It seems like avatar going to be back on friday. With a movie. I think its called the fury of aang. I just saw the tail end of the commerical so i dont know anything else about it. I guess its gonna be like an hour long movie


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 8, 2006)

Soxfan17 said:
			
		

> It seems like avatar going to be back on friday. With a movie. I think its called the fury of aang. I just saw the tail end of the commerical so i dont know anything else about it. I guess its gonna be like an hour long movie



Is it going to be a movie or is it just two episodes put together for an hour long special?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 8, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Is it going to be a movie or is it just two episodes put together for an hour long special?



Probably the latter...:/

But Avatar is Avatar, so I'm just happy for that. 

Nick's summer schedule is making my soul burn.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 8, 2006)

ha ha yeah same with me!


----------



## Jaga (Jul 8, 2006)

i saw a commerical of it today it looked like a copy of naruto. they were talking about a fire dountry or something and their world map looked similar to the naruto world map


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2006)

An Avatar movie? Cool...


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 9, 2006)

o_0 O NOZ!

I hope my cable is up by then!

(Or someone gets it up on utorrent  )


----------



## Hakke360 (Jul 9, 2006)

yes. I'm totally ready for new episode now. I wanna see Toph kick ass and Zuko firebending and more than anyone else the princess and her crew you know everytime they showed major actions followed.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 11, 2006)

For anyone who hasn't seen the trailer for the Avatar "movie" special this Friday, here's a link to someone who posted it on Youtube.

Warning: The following is rated AB for Air Bending:   Sakura/Ino Goodness


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 11, 2006)

What the freaking hell?!  Why is everything I love about libraries all of a sudden?!?!?

I mean...I know I work in a library now and all, but what kind of message is this?  My most recent idea for a comic is based around a bookstore, the Bleach color spread had Ichigo and co. reading in either a bookstore or a library (see my sig), and now this?!?!

Why is God fucking with me like this?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Spidey (Jul 11, 2006)

^ah man I love both those espisodes. Jet vs. aang was wicked, and the blue spirit is just badass.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 11, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> Is it going to be a movie or is it just two episodes put together for an hour long special?


Its just two episodes added together.  Nick took ep. 10 "The Library" and ep. 11 "The Desert" and called it "The Fury of Aang" movie. :S


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, well hey I don't mind, it's still two episodes that we'll get to see back to back lol. Hopefully they'll be good, it's been a while since the last ep and I've been wanting more haha.


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, Jet vs aang was awsome, and I just found out that Windows Movie maker can take screens. I am going to take alot more sometime soon. Ill tell you when I have them all up.

*I would try to get some episodes up on youtube, but they cant be longer than 10 minutes so I need a program to make 10 minute clips or something...


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 12, 2006)

XD !

I am going to upload every single episode thats been aired to google video!

There are 29 episodes, and there will be 31 this friday. (Dont worry, Ill get those too!)

Anyway, I am uploading the first 2 episodes right now, it takes awhile, so I am not going to do them all at once. I will probably do more tonight while I'm sleeping.

(Sorry about the double post but this is important!)


----------



## Rukie (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm surprisded there's hardly any activity in this thread, I mean, tonight's the double episode special.

Did anyone else kinda recognize the giant barn owl in the preview? It looked kinda familiar to me, like I've seen it in a previous episode or something...


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm... *Thinks back* I am not sure.

I am just concerned that I dont have the Nick Channel with my new cable. I have nicktoons though O.o ?

Ill be bashing my tv in some way for the next 300 hours.

Edit: Oh Yes! I found it. It was hiding by disney. This digital cabe isnt very good with menus though.

So, in the library Sokka finds a new trick to fight the firebenders?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 14, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I'm surprisded there's hardly any activity in this thread, I mean, tonight's the double episode special.
> 
> Did anyone else kinda recognize the giant barn owl in the preview? It looked kinda familiar to me, like I've seen it in a previous episode or something...



I think we're all just waiting for it to start so we can either a) bitch about it not living up to our expectations, b) go completely fangirl/boy over it, or c) do both.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 14, 2006)

Ah yes...I forgot about the double episode tonight.

Aang vs. a giant demonic owl. For some reason, I think this will be a side-story and am not expecting much from it. Of course, this show rarely fails to upset so I may very well be wrong.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 14, 2006)

Double episodes tonight.

Is it supposed to be a movie type of deal?


----------



## Spidey (Jul 14, 2006)

whoohoo! damn, i've been suffering form avatar withdrawl.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 14, 2006)

I love Toph so much. 

"Hey look!  There it is!!!" *is a blind girl*

----

After watching this some more:

1) Holy crap, Sokka tripping on cactus water is the best thing ever.

2) And I guess one of our questions about variations on earth bending is answered:

Sandbending.  Cool beans.

3) Iroh is even cooler than he was before!!!!!!  And I heart Zuko more than I did before!

4) Vulture bees?!

----

If I'm reading into this right, no new Avatar for another two months...

And poor Aang!!!  I like how that jackass of a sandbender thought that if it wasn't the avatar's bison it would be okay.  I had been wondering how long it would be before Aang fell into the avatar state.  He'd been pissed for a long time.  Almost irrationally pissed.  A focus for anger can be a dangerous thing... 

But I bet a dollar he'll meet up with Zuko and Iroh again in the city. XD


----------



## monk3 (Jul 14, 2006)

holy crap. that was the most intense episode thing ever. but now there's another hour long thing in september. there better be episodes in between or else i'll be pissed. but seriously. that was intense.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 14, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Double episodes tonight.
> 
> Is it supposed to be a movie type of deal?



It's just 2 regular episodes. Nick wants "movies" so they combined 2 episodes into 1 and called it "The Fury of Aang".

After watching it, I stand corrected. It was great...The ending being the best part of course.


----------



## Newzfoxjr (Jul 14, 2006)

I like Avatar. It's the best show Nickolodeon has had....like....ever.


I recorded tonight's episode and I'll watch it later.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jul 14, 2006)

If they meant the next episodes were the fire nation secrets ep, I'M GONNA BE SUPER PISSED.  I almost shed a tear at the end when aang was about to go crazy avatar state.

and yes I'm a guy ...but I got a sensitive soul.

I gotta wait for this one site to start working b4 I can make sure if there is a new ep next week or not.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 14, 2006)

Best. Movie episodes. Ever.

Toph was the best in this episode; only Avatar could come up with so many blind jokes, and still make it funny. Other shows (like the crappy One Piece dub) would make it look stupid.

LOL, the "drunk" Sakka parts were funny. But of course, Sakka is always funny. And did anyone else think that those "Sandbenders" were airbenders at first? It seriously looked like they had little tornadoes going in those sled things. Guess it was just mini sandstorms. Also, who knew that Iroh's game _actually_ had a meaning to the series.

The ending was awesome, Aang's out-of-control voice rocked! Can't believe they're having another "movie" event in September. I'm glad, as long as we _don't have to wait that long for new episodes_. I'm assuming at least 20 episodes per season, judging by season 1; I think they're only at 11, unless they're skipping around again.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm gonna be super pissed off if that september movie event will be the next time we see avatar. They've been showing horribly stupid movies in its timeslot for over a month now and I'll be damned if I have to wait any longer just to get my weekly fix.


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 14, 2006)

NOO!!!*Cries* I want to see it now!!! I have to wait another hour! >_<

Living in pacific time zone.. I always get things late.

Your telling me toph is big in this?! AHH!

*Goes Fanboy*


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 14, 2006)

Nimoshi said:
			
		

> NOO!!!*Cries* I want to see it now!!! I have to wait another hour! >_<
> 
> Living in pacific time zone.. I always get things late.
> 
> ...



Once again, Eastern Standard Time ftw!!! 

She's definitely important, but she's at a disadvantage.  But they make some _excellent_ blind jokes.  Without being offensive.  Toph is made of win.

To everyone else:

Yeah.  I think we're going to be waiting until September for the next new Avatar.

We can't ask Nick to mess up they're nice neat summer schedule of crappy movies.  (Though admittedly, their hour-long cartoon specials are pretty good.)


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 14, 2006)

According to Wikipedia (which is normally correct on the showings) it says the next 2 episodes "Secrets of the Fire Nation Part 1 and 2" is going to be shown on September 15th.

We have quite a ways to go.


----------



## .Nagato. (Jul 14, 2006)

avatar rocks!!! Im watching chapter 2 now


----------



## Hakke360 (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yeah that episode rocks, and did i see it right or did toph couldn't sandbanding was it just me. and man had Katara not stop aang those guys would have been in deep trouble.:amazed


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 14, 2006)

I finally saw it.

*Is speachless*

All I can say is, I want it. Bittorrent ftw!


----------



## Spidey (Jul 15, 2006)

Con sarn it, I missed it last night. Does anyone know if it's out on bittorrent yet?


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Avatar rocks!*

I haven't seen very many episodes, but it's a great show from what I've seen.


----------



## Spidey (Jul 16, 2006)

ok, just saw the new one on nick. awsome, as expected. kinda scary seeing aang as pissed off as he was. damn, next one on sept. 15 right?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, it was definitely really intense through the second episode.  And kind of scary.  I've never seen Aang that pissed before.  Especially for that long.  I'm used to associating that kind of anger with Zuko.

Anyway.  I'm pretty sure the next new Avatar will be in September.  Stupid Nick.


----------



## Diz (Jul 16, 2006)

i watched the first season of avatar and it was really goo havent watched it since though


----------



## Zouri (Jul 16, 2006)

^ Definately worth following then. It's really the only show I watch on Nick.

Just saw the "movie", and it was pretty good. Wonder if Sokka's plan will actually come together. Also, who's going to teach Aang fire bending?

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Appa! APPA! I want him back! 




Why do we have to wait so long for new episodes? I want air bending now!


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 16, 2006)

>_< I havent seen it up on bittorrent yet. I am still looking. In the mean time, Ill make a clip of the fight scene between Aang and Jet from the 10th episode.

Edit: Here it is:

Click Here!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 16, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> Just saw the "movie", and it was pretty good. Wonder if Sokka's plan will actually come together. Also, who's going to teach Aang fire bending?



I have my suspicions.  I think it'll be either Zuko or Iroh.



			
				Zouri said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Me too!!! 



			
				Zouri said:
			
		

> Why do we have to wait so long for new episodes? I want air bending now!



I've probably said this about ten times in this thread now. ;p

Because Nick is retarded.


----------



## Black Masamune (Jul 17, 2006)

Nimoshi said:
			
		

> >_< I havent seen it up on bittorrent yet. I am still looking. In the mean time, Ill make a clip of the fight scene between Aang and Jet from the 10th episode.
> 
> Edit: Here it is:
> 
> here



Wow. Thx for the clip! Never saw that show before. Maybe animation will start to get more respect in america after this show. Definitly going to start watching.

Oh and I found a site where they have Bittorrent eps for it.

Link removed

Just search Avatar.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 18, 2006)

Steven0077 said:
			
		

> Wow. Thx for the clip! Never saw that show before. Maybe animation will start to get more respect in america after this show. Definitly going to start watching.



We can only hope animation will get more respect, but you watching the show is good. Keep watching cuz' you definately won't be disappointed.

By the way, what happens to this thread when no new episodes come out to gush about? Does it just die or what?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, between the last regular episode premier and the double eps, it kind of got buried, and then someone bumped it right before the new episodes.  So that's probably what will happen.


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, then there is always me posting in it just... because.

I am going to make a Music Video tonight, I'll post it on here when it is done.

Edit: Thanks for the link Steven! It had the episodes I wanted!

Edit2: Here is an AMV I made just now...  

Link removed

Hope you like it!

Edit3: I made another one... XD

Toph Tribute


----------



## Solar old (Jul 23, 2006)

Join me in mourning, fellow Avatar fans, for the passing of a great man. According to the LA Times this morning (thanks to user nfreakct for the link), Japanese actor Mako died Friday from esophageal cancer at the age of 72.

The rest of the season two episodes are already completed, so there will be no change in Iroh's voice until next season. That said, Mako did such a wonderful job bringing Iroh to life for the audience that it is hard to imagine anyone else doing his voice. His skill and energy will be sorely missed.

Rest in peace, friend, your life was a blessing for everyone you touched.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh my God, i was wondering when a thread about this show would arise. Anyways, i hate Nickalodean, but this show i have to say is pretty good. I've watched it and even my 24 year-old brother with high standards for animated shows liked it. I approve. I think it's interesting and original enough.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 23, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Join me in mourning, fellow Avatar fans, for the passing of a great man. According to the LA Times this morning (thanks to user nfreakct for the link), Japanese actor Mako died Friday from esophageal cancer at the age of 72.
> 
> The rest of the season two episodes are already completed, so there will be no change in Iroh's voice until next season. That said, Mako did such a wonderful job bringing Iroh to life for the audience that it is hard to imagine anyone else doing his voice. His skill and energy will be sorely missed.
> 
> Rest in peace, friend, your life was a blessing for everyone you touched.



Oh my God...Are you serious?   That's so sad...I mean, it sucks that Iroh will be voiced by someone else, but the fact that he died is just so sad... 

Let's hope his successor in Avatar does a good job.  It's not like they can help it that Iroh's voice has to change.

Now when I watch Avatar I'll be sadder than I usually am.  (I mean...Avatar does have some very depressing undertones...)


----------



## Spidey (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh my god... i can't believe it. He was such an amazing actor. And I meant him once at a convention in LA and he seemed like an icrediblely nice guy. R.I.P, I'm gonna miss him greatly.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 23, 2006)

God should be neg repped for this.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jul 23, 2006)

wow that sucks, he was the comic relief of the fire nation.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 23, 2006)

anyone know when the next episode comes? last time it came was a week ago, and it didnt come again this week. anyone know what's going on?
EDIT: it's sad to hear that the voice actor for Iroh died. i hope he rests in peace. he was a great man, and he suited the character very well. we will all miss him greatly...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 23, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> anyone know when the next episode comes? last time it came was a week ago, and it didnt come again this week. anyone know what's going on?



Well, Nick's being retarded with its summer schedule (something none of us should be particularly surprised about since around 2000) and they're doing movie/hour long specials all summer on Friday nights.  The world is a cruel, cruel place, and we won't have any new Avatar until a new "movie" September 15 (I think), which is another double episode.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jul 24, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> Just saw the "movie", and it was pretty good. Wonder if Sokka's plan will actually come together. Also, who's going to teach Aang fire bending?



Well my prediction is Zuko  



			
				SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Join me in mourning, fellow Avatar fans, for the passing of a great man. According to the LA Times this morning (thanks to user nfreakct for the link), Japanese actor Mako died Friday from esophageal cancer at the age of 72.
> 
> The rest of the season two episodes are already completed, so there will be no change in Iroh's voice until next season. That said, Mako did such a wonderful job bringing Iroh to life for the audience that it is hard to imagine anyone else doing his voice. His skill and energy will be sorely missed.
> 
> Rest in peace, friend, your life was a blessing for everyone you touched.



thats so sad.... 
He had such an amazing voice. Whomever else they get to do Irohs voice just wont be the same....


Oh and for those of you searching for Avatar episodes, try Demonoid.com
I've found everything up to the current episodes there.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 24, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Join me in mourning, fellow Avatar fans, for the passing of a great man. According to the LA Times this morning (thanks to user nfreakct for the link), Japanese actor Mako died Friday from esophageal cancer at the age of 72.
> 
> The rest of the season two episodes are already completed, so there will be no change in Iroh's voice until next season. That said, Mako did such a wonderful job bringing Iroh to life for the audience that it is hard to imagine anyone else doing his voice. His skill and energy will be sorely missed.
> 
> Rest in peace, friend, your life was a blessing for everyone you touched.


RIP Mako He did such a great job as the VA for Iroh. It's gonna feel weird listening to a different voice for Iroh next season.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 24, 2006)

Talk about irony. Iroh's character was injured just weeks ago. Who would've thought that weeks later the VA would die. Wow the world is indeed cruel.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes it is indeed very sad that Mako has passed away. He was a great actor and I have allways been a fan of his work. Having a different voice for Iroh just won't be the same. Well as everyone else said, rest in peace, you will be missed.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that's some _iroh_ney......I made myself sad ;_;

It's a pity though, he did an exceptional job with his character (iroh was by far my favorite) his laid back voice and attitude was kind of calming.

He'll be missed by this fan.


----------



## Countach (Jul 25, 2006)

is his character going to be killed off


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't believe so, as said he finished doing all the voice work for the rest of season two, and unless Iroh gets killed sometime before or at the end of season two, then he'll most likely be replaced (which will be a shame).


----------



## The.Original.Sin (Jul 25, 2006)

;.; aw. thats sad. he did such a good job as Iroh's voice. it would be a shame if they replaced him.


----------



## Nimoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh... I can't believe it. Iroh was my second favorite character after Toph. Mostly because of his awsome voice too. -_-;; ...


----------



## sensei_andrew (Jul 26, 2006)

Mako also did the vioce of Aku in samurai jack and other films like Bulletproof Monk.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 26, 2006)

This thread makes me sad now... 

I hope it will make me less sad come September.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a video a friend and I did of real life "Firebending":
Link removed


----------



## Spidey (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow that's a pretty awesome vid man. What program did you use? I'd loooove to use something like that in the independent films I make with friends.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 31, 2006)

Agh...That voice actor was the best ever on top of that. He was in sooo many movies/TV shows (voice of Aku in samurai jack for instance).


----------



## Al?l? (Aug 1, 2006)

You know, thanx to this thread, I've become infatuated with this series. Love it. Hm, I'm actually going through Book 2 now, youtube.com is a good source. Unfortunately, I can't find any episodes after chapter6 of book2. 

I guess I'll search through some bittorrents.


----------



## narutobrrg (Aug 2, 2006)

*avatar*

avatar is a good show


----------



## narutobrrg (Aug 2, 2006)

*i like alot of shows*

the avatar is a good show


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope they don't replace the uncle's voice. It just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 2, 2006)

chibiyousei said:
			
		

> I hope they don't replace the uncle's voice. It just wouldn't be the same.



Well...they kind of have to... :/

Unless Iroh dies at the end of this season, I don't really see any way around it...

It's like how the had to replace the actor who plays Dumbledore in the Harry Potter movies.  They couldn't just not have Dumbledore in the movies anymore.  The show must go on.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanyos said:
			
		

> You know, thanx to this thread, I've become infatuated with this series. Love it. Hm, I'm actually going through Book 2 now, youtube.com is a good source. Unfortunately, I can't find any episodes after chapter6 of book2.
> 
> I guess I'll search through some bittorrents.



Or, you could visit the Avatar fanclub as linked to in 2Shea's sig, which has the youtube links to every episode available. And joining wouldn't be too bad either (although I haven't  ).

Speaking of 2Shea, that was a nice firebeding clip; you plan on doing more ?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

anyone know when the next episode is going to air on Nick? 0_o


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 3, 2006)

IIRC, on September 15 they're going to show another double episode/movie thing.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Aug 4, 2006)

Really, another double ep. special?  Consecutively, too.  Interesting.


*Spoiler*: _Is it true..._ 



that Jet and Suki are returning in the upcoming eps.?  Because that'd be awesome.  I love Suki, and Jet was an interesting bad-good guy.


----------



## Zouri (Aug 4, 2006)

^ I highly doubt it. I just don't see how they could fit back into the story.

I can't wait for the 15th though.


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Do they still have normal episodes?


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, they still have regular episodes. We are just currently being spoiled (well, kinda, sorta, but not really...). As far as recurring characters are concerned; I wouldn't mind Jet returning, as long as he gets owned by Sokka in combat.


----------



## Nimoshi (Aug 5, 2006)

He can't, unless someone teaches Sakka how to fight. He got some lessons from the girl in Kiyoshi Island. He still isn't good enough to fight jet. I love his weapon btw, hooked blades. XD

I just downloaded all of Fullmetal Alchemist, and I heard there was a movie coming out on the 25th of this month. I guess thats something to look forward to while we wait for the new Avatar.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Spidey (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah, jet's weapons rocked. They're perfect for the show. His fight with aang is still one of my favorites, so I'd love if they met him again sometime down the line.

Maybe also that firebender from the deserter. he was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nimoshi said:
			
		

> He can't, unless someone teaches Sakka how to fight. He got some lessons from the girl in Kiyoshi Island. He still isn't good enough to fight jet. I love his weapon btw, hooked blades. XD
> 
> I just downloaded all of Fullmetal Alchemist, and I heard there was a movie coming out on the 25th of this month. I guess thats something to look forward to while we wait for the new Avatar.
> 
> Or am I wrong?




If you are talking about the Fullmetal Alchemist movie, it's been out...Since last year...


----------



## Nimoshi (Aug 5, 2006)

Offtopic: English dub?

Ontopic: I would of liked it if Iroh and Zuko could of taught Aang to firebend... Hopefully Iroh can teach Zuko enough before... He's gone...


----------



## Oujisama (Aug 5, 2006)

It seemed like an extremely obvious rip off of naruto and it probably did get some influence from it, but when i decided to watch it out of boredom it wasn't really that bad, even if its more kid oriented.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2006)

i discovered this animation like three days ago and watched all the episodes in one day (yesterday). i love this. this is one great animation. 
the last series i watched was the desert (2-12). if there is more to it, pls someone reply to this post.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to see that their are other fans of this show on the board. Just to fill in for all i've missed: It sucks that there's a 2 month wait until a new episode, R.I.P Mako, I dont think Iroh will be killed, Toph is a badass blind gurl, Azula is a bitch,  Zuko looks better with hair, & sokka was at his funniest in the cave of 2 lovers & the episode where Aang is learning earthbendin, & hopefully the group will find Appa. Plus we all know that Avatar isnt a rip-off of Naruto. And that about covers everything talked about in the thread after i spent all last night & some of today reading the 33 pages.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 6, 2006)

Nimoshi said:
			
		

> Offtopic: English dub?
> 
> Ontopic: I would of liked it if Iroh and Zuko could of taught Aang to firebend... Hopefully Iroh can teach Zuko enough before... He's gone...



Offtopic: Yes.  The dub of the movie is coming to theatres on September 8th, and it's coming out on DVD on September 12.

I saw the premiere of the dub this weekend at Otakon, and God it was kickass.

Ontopic: I think that no matter what it's going to be Zuko teaching Aang firebending.  But I hope that Iroh does manage to help Zuko master firebending.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 6, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> I think that no matter what it's going to be Zuko teaching Aang firebending.  But I hope that Iroh does manage to help Zuko master firebending.



I'm thinking it could be a combination of Zuko & Iroh. Because you know two firebenders are better than one.Besides Iroh's a master & he's very wise & positive. I think Iroh is the perfect teacher for aang.


----------



## Temariangel (Aug 7, 2006)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it could be a combination of Zuko & Iroh. Because you know two firebenders are better than one.Besides Iroh's a master & he's very wise & positive. I think Iroh is the perfect teacher for aang.


probably,but Iroh really needs to concentrate and maybe Zuko and Aang will get along better,but I'm wondering why do they need Momo he needs to serve a good purpose,besides being adorable and getting into fights with Sokka..


----------



## K-deps (Aug 7, 2006)

ive been wanting to start watchin this show for a while but never really got to it

is there a website that has direct downloads of it
i dont really want the dvd cause i dont want to commit this quikly

so if someone had a website or maybe even uploads some episodes 

i would definatley rep

and i was wondering how this show compares to naruto


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys, why dont we make *AVATAR FC*?

edit: sorry, there is one exist


----------



## K-deps (Aug 7, 2006)

are the episodes in Book 0 in important and i mguessing that books are like seasons

EDIT: just a quik question
with these bending skills he can control elements rite?

and because the first Book(season) is water does that means he learns water bending??


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 7, 2006)

froboy2 said:
			
		

> are the episodes in Book 0 in important and i mguessing that books are like seasons
> 
> EDIT: just a quik question
> with these bending skills he can control elements rite?
> ...



1) I can't answer anything about Book 0, because I don't know anything about it. 

2) Yes, the books are like seasons.

3) Yes, by mastering all four types of bending he's able to manipulate all the elements.

4) Yes, the Book of Water is all about Aang going on a mission to learn water bending.  It's actually a little tragic.  In Book Two, he's already managed to find an earth bending teacher, but Aang is having more issues learning earth bending because it's against his nature as an air bender.


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2006)

Aang learning fire bending from AT LEAST Zuko is a given. It was foreshadowed that they'd team up a long time ago. But the latest was in The Chase where Toph, Aang, Katara and Zuko all bend their elements into Azula. And boy that was bad. 

That's too bad for Iroh's VA. R.I.P. He did a REALLY good job. In fact, all the VA's are really good. THe whole show in general for being on Nick. Y'know, actually having a plot and all that.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 10, 2006)

wow
started watching and it's really good. nice animation, kinda like anime, and it has a plot!!! XD can't wait for next ep, though it won't be til september, which kinda sucks.


----------



## Rukie (Aug 10, 2006)

I hold in my hand my brother's latest issue of NICK MAGAZINE, which included in it some very interesting Avatar-related news.

First of all, the AVATAR CHARACTER CONTEST. It reads: "Come up with a character who has a special skill. Your character does not have to be a bender, and the skill can be amazing, funny, silly, or even useless." Then it has a form to fill out and send in. The prize is this: the three winning characters will be drawn into an Avatar comic that will appear in their December/January 2007 issue. Winners will recieve a framed copy of the comic and 10 copies of th eissue as well as other great Nick prizes. My guess - Avatar merchandise.

Second: a full-page ad about the Secret of the Fire Nation special. Aang is in this cool stance, taking up half the page, with what looks like stone glove (probably an Earthbending move). Behind him, Katara seems to be forming/coming out of some wave, and behind _her_, in the water, is this awesome-looking green sea dragon thing that looks a little similar to the Inagi, from the Kioshi Island episode.

Third: An ad for the last of the Water Volume DVDs. The art on the cover, if no one has  already seen it, is still in the beautifully style that it has been in for previous DVD covers, and the picture is of Aang, Katara, and Sokka on Appa. The DVD comes with episodes 17-20 of the first season, as well as audio commentary by creators, cast and crew. This is due out September 19th.

Next: An ad for Avatar merchandise, including toys, T-shirts, and a Video game coming out soon.

Finally: the last bit of news is a DVD containing the entire first season, all of Book 1: Water Volume, coming out in September. The cover is awesome, with Aang, Katara, and Sokka all in awesome poses on the front. Fire covers most of the background, with an zoomed in image of Zuko's face in the fire. Those of you who have been waiting for the entire first season of Avatar on DVD - it's here (or will be, in September).


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I hold in my hand my brother's latest issue of NICK MAGAZINE, which included in it some very interesting Avatar-related news.
> 
> First of all, the AVATAR CHARACTER CONTEST. It reads: "Come up with a character who has a special skill. Your character does not have to be a bender, and the skill can be amazing, funny, silly, or even useless." Then it has a form to fill out and send in. The prize is this: the three winning characters will be drawn into an Avatar comic that will appear in their December/January 2007 issue. Winners will recieve a framed copy of the comic and 10 copies of th eissue as well as other great Nick prizes. My guess - Avatar merchandise.
> 
> ...


Very nice find, thanks for the contribution.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 10, 2006)

Arg!  I wish I'd known that already!  I miss getting Nick Magazine...I kind of let the subscription lapse when I was about fourteen...The true articles were usually pretty cool.

At least Nick is giving uber amounts of attention to what's become one of their most successful shows.


----------



## Atisutoakino (Aug 10, 2006)

wow avatar TLA. I remember when i used to be hooked on it. My feelings for it is neutral. It's the best american cartoon attempt to be an anime that I've seen so far. The only problem with it a little is that it kind of drags on the same problem all the time. Trying to master all the three elements. Earth.Fire.Water. It's pretty good it just needs more twist to it. After awhile it kind of gets boring. Something better happen in it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 12, 2006)

Aoi Tsukimono said:
			
		

> wow avatar TLA. I remember when i used to be hooked on it. My feelings for it is neutral. It's the best american cartoon attempt to be an anime that I've seen so far. The only problem with it a little is that it kind of drags on the same problem all the time. Trying to master all the three elements. Earth.Fire.Water. It's pretty good it just needs more twist to it. After awhile it kind of gets boring. Something better happen in it




Must be a personal opinion because I'm not catching on to that. Last I checked Avatar doesn't drag on, but is getting interesting by every episode that comes out.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 3, 2006)

*Mega-Bump*

Just saw a commercial on Nick about the new Avatar special. Apparently, a very popular and controversial character will be re-surfacing: Jet.
The commercial commentary went like this: "The first time he appeared... He couldn't be trusted. Now that he's back... he _still_ can't be trusted."

(Also, it had a short shot of him with Zuko) :amazed


----------



## Soxfan17 (Sep 3, 2006)

yea they been running that for a while but it looks real good. Now we just have to wait till sept.15 for it to come on. The episode also deals with fire benders secert


----------



## Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

whoa! awsome. I haven't seen the preview thing, but glad to hear jet is coming back, should be interesting. Damn....the 15th


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 3, 2006)

hey there everyone. i've been watching since the very beginning. this is a great series all around. if any of you study wushu and taiji, you'll notice a lot of well put references in how they fight and their philosophies. hun gar, taiji, bagua zhang, chang quan, etc. the correct use of elements with the specific fighting styles. 

the creators did an excellent job. i was relieved to see how much research they did for it, and the actual wushu training they did so they could feel how each move actually works. 

someone mentioned how this might be a rip-off of naruto. far from it! this is so much more closely related chinese mythos/wushu/buddhism than naruto. 

i'm happy to see there are others who watch it, but if you want the full affect, read up on the i-ching, bagua/bagua zhang, taiji, wushu. or actually train in one or all of these disciplines. this is a great show, and i'm excited in just a few weeks for the new episodes to come out. pluse we're getting video games next month < hopefully they're done well. 

if you have any questions on the above mentioned or want to talk about it pm me 

-spidey: how weird is it that jet is coming back......that kinda threw me off. i wish they wouldn't have mentioned his name, cause then it would have been a huge shocker >:B


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 4, 2006)

Oooh...Exciting! 

Jet's back...I can't wait to see that...That episode was interesting.  And I need more Avatar!!


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Sep 4, 2006)

I stopped watching for a while, well not because I didnt want, but mostly because I got lazy cause they seemed to have changed the schedule (because everytime I checked on friday nights, it was something else) I stopped at the end of season one. There weren't a lot of good fights in the season but overall it's good. Season two seems awesome, I watched all the episodes on youtube today just to catch up. I especially like Azula's alternate way of firebending, with the blue flame and lightning. It gives me a feeling there might be some alternate way for other bending styles also. I really liked Iroh's VA, too bad, R.I.P. man... the episode with zuko, aang, katara and toph versus azula is awesome and how there's a group of three elite firebenders after aang ( some cool action coming up), especially ty lee, since she's sorta like neji with the tekken and stuff, plus she's cute  .


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 5, 2006)

season 1 had plenty of good fights, plus it was mostly an introductory part of the story. but there were definately good fight scenes.

iroh is not dead, you find that out in the very next episode.

the series does get a lot better as it progresses. it's already passed the 11th episode, and 12-13 will be coming out in less than 2 weeks. character development, story, the research they did for each characters element/fighting style, the humor and creativity with the animals. it's really a well rounded series


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Sep 5, 2006)

i didnt say iroh was dead, I said his V.A. was. If iroh died, I would die with him. The series is very funny indeed. Season one had some good fights, but from the way season two has started, im looking forward to much more exciting stuff, especially the secret of the fire nation movie.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2006)

ONLY 10 MORE DAYS OF WAITING AND BAM THE NEW MOVIE!!!! I really cant wait for this shit. After months of waiting, its finally back, sorta got tired of watchin reruns on nicktoons.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 5, 2006)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> ONLY 10 MORE DAYS OF WAITING AND BAM THE NEW MOVIE!!!! I really cant wait for this shit. After months of waiting, its finally back, sorta got tired of watchin reruns on nicktoons.



If you can call it a movie.  A one hour special does not a movie make.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 5, 2006)

wow, i didn't know iroh's v.a. had died, do you know what his last episode was? 

1 hour movie~the past one and i'm betting this next one are so much better than some of the crap hollywood is putting out that's over an hour >.> i'd much rather pay and wait for secret of the fire nation, rather than thatn idiot samuel l jackson and snakes on a plane? 

less than two weeks! woo hoo!

a little off topic, but does anyone know why haru is in the video game and not toph? i've only seen a few screen caps for the xbox version


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 5, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> wow, i didn't know iroh's v.a. had died, do you know what his last episode was?



I'm pretty sure he finished out season two.  So it's season three and on that they'll need a new voice for Iroh.  Unless he's dead by the end of season two.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 6, 2006)

i think we'll have iroh till season three. we still have to learn how iroh could see aang's spirit, while the earth kingdom warriors didn't see him. and he's the comic relief. plus he suffered enough having his son die. i think he'll be a nice father figure for zuko in the end. 

but! if he does have to die, it's either going to be through helping beat azula, or ozai 

sakura kaijuu- i feel your pain(your sig) my past roomates weren't into it, and i now live with my sister and 2 other people who also aren't into anime or manga >.> so i get to be a hermit in my room, until i can meet people in this new city who share the interest :`(


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 6, 2006)

Jet!! I can't wait for the new episodes!!


----------



## Hakke360 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well only 8 days left now after so long ago. I probably need to rewatch rerun just to be refresh at what was going on.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 7, 2006)

here i dont have tv, is there any way that i could watch it on the internet? any ideas? probably later some nice people are gonna put it on youtube.com, but i cant wait for that.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG! I thought this thread is dead already( I rarely check out this subforum)! so what are you discussing now?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 8, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> OMG! I thought this thread is dead already( I rarely check out this subforum)! so what are you discussing now?



Not much.  We haven't had much to talk about since the Library/Sandbender special.  And it was a very cliffhanger-y special, so there's not much to discuss until the fifteenth.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 8, 2006)

aang being all mad, was great. i don't see why everyone is in a rave about jet though. he was willing to destroy an entire town >.> we'll have to see if he's changed his ways.or if he tries to put the moves on kataara and aang gets all pissy again < 

i think iroh is going to end up teaching aang fire bending, strong prediction there.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 8, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> OMG! I thought this thread is dead already( I rarely check out this subforum)! so what are you discussing now?



Yea this thread dies between the wait for new episodes. Seeing as how the new avatar 1 hour episodes is coming on, its been resurrected. Well at least when the new episodes start airing on Fridays regularly again, season 3 will start as soon as season 2 ends. That's the reason why I love avatar. But getting back on topic, I wonder what Jet is up to??? Also what he could possibly be doing with Zuko.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 9, 2006)

i think it's jet who's trying to uncover that zuko and iroh are fire nation people. 

so who wants to bet with me that we get a nice little fight between jet and zuko??? 

i bet this hour special is going to blow away the past ones. although seeing aang angry is still at the top of my list.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 9, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:
			
		

> i think it's jet who's trying to uncover that zuko and iroh are fire nation people.
> 
> so who wants to bet with me that we get a nice little fight between jet and zuko???
> 
> i bet this hour special is going to blow away the past ones. although seeing aang angry is still at the top of my list.



Yeah...Seeing Aang genuinely pissed off was kind of scary.  But definitely awesome.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you talked about how will Iroh die? I heard since Mako is gone, they are going to Iroh.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 10, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> Have you talked about how will Iroh die? I heard since Mako is gone, they are going to Iroh.


Just because his VA died, doesn't mean that they will get rid of his character. The creators of the show probably have plans for Iroh, plans that can't be altered due to the VA's death. Plus, when the actor who played Dumbledore in the Harry Potter Movies died, they didn't get rid of his character for the third and forth movies, did they?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 11, 2006)

who said something about Iroh being able to see aangs' spirit....I don't remember that.  if you could please state which episode that was in.

and yeah I can't wait..this friday   ...my friend is almost caught up , he got nick toons so they air like 2 eps a night apparently, I don't have that channel so , but I've seen all the eps.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2006)

when iroh was captured by the earth kingdom warriors.  i'm not looking through each episode. but zhao had also stated about iroh's visit to the spirit world as well. so there's a lot going on with iroh.

4 more days everyone~


----------



## Rukie (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like we can look forward to more Avatar after the special. In the latest Nickelodeon Magazine issue, it says that "starting on Monday, September 25, be on the lookout for Avatar: The Last Airbender every weekday." I don't know what will happen to new episodes, but it looks like Avatar is going to be shown regularly.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 12, 2006)

i think they're just going to show reruns as the every weekday thing. they've got almost 2 seasons worth of material. all of the new episodes will continue to be on fridays. here's a rundown for the next few episodes 

32. The Serpent's Pass

First aired: 9/15/2006    Production Code: 212 
Getting to Ba Sing Se is harder than the kids thought. They pass up taking the easy way and instead vow to help a desperate family of refugees the only way they know, through the deadly Serpent's Pass with the help of an old friend.

Director: Ethan Spaulding 


33. Secret of the Fire Nation (Part 2) 

First aired: 9/15/2006    Production Code: 213 
Having made it on top of the outer wall of Ba Sing Se, the kids see a Fire Nation army heading right towards them, the army carrying a ly Fire Nation invention posing a threat to the last Earth Kingdom stronghold. It is up to the gang to stop the threat and save the city. Meanwhile, Zuko and Iroh make crucial mistakes which begin to attract Jet's suspicions. 

Director: Giancarlo Volpe 


34. City of Walls and Secrets  (edit) 

First aired: 9/22/2006    Production Code: 214 
Having finally made it into Ba Sing Se, the kids are given a house in the upper ring. The kids are anxious to tell the Earth King their plan but there are complications. Meanwhile, still convinced that Iroh and Zuko may be Fire Nation, Jet decides to take matters into his own hands and do whatever it takes to get the refugees to reveal their true nature.

Director: Lauren MacMullan 


35. Tales of Ba Sing Se 

First aired: 9/29/2006    Production Code: 215 
A series of short stories, highlighting different characters and their individual adventures in the city. Tales of Katara and Toph, Iroh, Sokka, Aang, Zuko, and Momo.

Director: Ethan Spaulding


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 13, 2006)

Link removed

Link removed

sneak peeks


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweet 

I thought the secial was next friday. I'm glad I was wrong XD


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 13, 2006)

nice sneak peeks.  I think the fire nation secret besides their losing strength in an eclipse ; is that they air ships...now i dunno if they already have them...cause I forgot how they destroyed the air temples...but I remember from the ep that aang found that one air temple and they had those  inventors there...and the fire nation attacked them there and ended up stealing the hot air-balloon that the inventors had made but was shot down or something.  I know they said they would find this useful in the future...so that's my take.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 14, 2006)

wow, for those who have direct tv, or what not, the episode is already out >.< lots of great stuff going on in these episodes too


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Toph's jokes. She was HILARIOUS in these two episodes. Her puns were awesome. Like Toph builds them a tunnel thing under ground and sokka goes, "I cant see! How good does this do us?" and toph goes sarcasticly, "OH no how will we ever survive?" and then sokka goes, "Oh, sorry."

the part after toph saves sokka from the crushing rocks was great. "Thanks toph for saving my life, oh no problem sokka."  There are some other ones she says but I cant think of them at the moment.

The Suki sokka moments were adorable and the kiss between them as well.

Sokka during the birthing was funny. Katara was really good at coaching the lady. It was the most I have ever seen from a children's cartoon. I can see that little kids are going to be asking now, "Mommy where do babies really come from?" After watching this.

You get to see some of the country side and how the monerail really works. That stuff was beautiful, its a really pretty place, ba-sing-se. The way the drill blows up was cool, and the earth general is kinda funny. After his plan  doesnt works toph goes, "Uh huh, so now you want to ask the avatar for help?"

You see Aang standing there and the general slides over cartoonishly looking like a little kid and goes, 'Avatar Aang will you help us?"




so for those of you, it's an awesome special! and there's plenty more to look forward too as well


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 14, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Just because his VA died, doesn't mean that they will get rid of his character. The creators of the show probably have plans for Iroh, plans that can't be altered due to the VA's death. Plus, when the actor who played Dumbledore in the Harry Potter Movies died, they didn't get rid of his character for the third and forth movies, did they?



You may be right. After all, Iroh will die is just a rumor, no one knows until it happens. 

The sneek peaks are so cool! But I thought the last ep was the library and they are suppose to be in the desert, or I missed something?


----------



## Rukie (Sep 15, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> You may be right. After all, Iroh will die is just a rumor, no one knows until it happens.
> 
> The sneek peaks are so cool! But I thought the last ep was the library and they are suppose to be in the desert, or I missed something?


I guess a lot can happen in one hour. We'll see tonight. *excited!*    :amazed


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 15, 2006)

Time flies! Especially in cartoons!


----------



## Al?l? (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I know what the Fire Nation's big secret is.

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but if you look back in chapter 17 of book 1 where Aang and Company go to the Northern Air Temple, Sokka conjures up a hot-air balloon blimp to rain down stink bombs onto the enemy forces.

At the end of the episode, one of the soldiers, probably the captain, looks at the abandoned and wrecked hot-air balloon and makes the analysis "this will be to great aide to the fire nation." <Paraphrased, I can't remember word for word.

Perhaps it is now come to pass. They probably didn't create simple blimps, but a airborne fleet. All thanks to Sokka's genious.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

did someone watched it?


----------



## Al?l? (Sep 15, 2006)

matricha said:
			
		

> did someone watched it?



Naw, I haven't seen it. Hehe, just a last minute prediction. I have considered for some time before now though. I just don't want it to come true and miss the chance to say "I told you so."


----------



## Soxfan17 (Sep 15, 2006)

i always thought that when they were in that liabray protected by that big ass owl. Aang found out that the fire nation couldnt use there fire during an eclipse. But im glad its a new episode on in ONE HOUR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2006)

its on now, fuckin awesome, thnk god i can now enjoy this episode


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> its on now, fuckin awesome, thnk god i can now enjoy this episode



i feel jealous  
just joking, enjoy your time


----------



## MOTO (Sep 15, 2006)

Another 3 hours or so until it starts for me. So excited.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 15, 2006)

Just saw it XD

it was kickass, plenty of action.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2006)

well just to let u guys know, i saw the movie/ 1 hour special and it did not disappoint. im really glad i h ave satellite cuz i can watch it again at 10:00. Dish Network pwns!!!


----------



## Al?l? (Sep 15, 2006)

Ow!! Well worth the wait. Very nice.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 15, 2006)

Semi-random thoughts:
Not at all what I was expecting, but damn if that didn't kick ass; however, maybe this is just me, there seems to be a certain level of repetition. I'd like to see some more firebender antagonist beyond Azula and her crew like in the first season. As usual everything involving Toph and/or Sokka was gold and its nice to really see Aang show off some earthbending. Part of me wanted Tsuki to join the group, though I realized that may end up making the group a bit too large (and there's not much more that she could add to the group dynamic anyway). I do wonder if we will see Appa again, I'm starting to entertain the possibility that you won't see him again (or at least for the rest of the book).


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> Semi-random thoughts:
> Not at all what I was expecting, but damn if that didn't kick ass; however, maybe this is just me, there seems to be a certain level of repetition. I'd like to see some more firebender antagonist beyond Azula and her crew like in the first season. As usual everything involving Toph and/or Sokka was gold and its nice to really see Aang show off some earthbending. Part of me wanted Tsuki to join the group, though I realized that may end up making the group a bit too large (and there's not much more that she could add to the group dynamic anyway). I do wonder if we will see Appa again, I'm starting to entertain the possibility that you won't see him again (or at least for the rest of the book).



well maybe you're starting to make me wonder. maybe we wont see appa anymore or for the rest of the series.  still i do wish there were more firebenders attacking than Azula and her bitches. Yes i call them bitches because they really are, they're trying to fuck every other nation/


----------



## Rukie (Sep 15, 2006)

GOD, that was the best thing I've ever seen, WELL worth the wait. AND THEY'RE FINALLY BRINGING BACK WEEKLY NEW EPISODES!!!! Toph is the absolute best, I loved the moment when she was saved from drowning, and thought Sokka had been her savior, and kissed Tsuki by mistake. "Oh. Tsuki. Thanks. You can let me drown now."        

Poor, poor Mako, he was so funny, too, especially when Iroh was conversing with the large ugly woman. I can't believe he's gone, I can't imagine anyone else voicing Iroh.


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn, Sokka's a pimp. First he's all hugged up on Tsuki. Then he's got Tai Lee flirting with him mid battle.

I like how this episode showed that Aang's almost got a handle on bending all elements by showing him using 3 of the 4 in battle. Plus he knows a little bit of fire bending already.. he's just too wild with it.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 15, 2006)

Ahh earth bending mixed with air bending truly a potent foe.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 15, 2006)

Aang really has gotten skilled with earthending. Up until now we havent really seen him in action 

I love how toph is quiet one moment then saves someone's life as if it were nothing


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 15, 2006)

Earth bending is down so one more to go. Funny how Iroh is in the city. Coincidence i think not


----------



## MOTO (Sep 16, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> *Damn, Sokka's a pimp. *First he's all hugged up on Tsuki. Then he's got Tai Lee flirting with him mid battle.


haha that's what I was thinking too.

Well this one hour special definitely didn't disappoint me. Really enjoyed all the comedic moments from Sokka and Toph. It was great seeing Aang's earthbending in action. And yes no more breaks;a new episode next week!!!! 



> I think I know what the Fire Nation's big secret is.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but if you look back in chapter 17 of book 1 where Aang and Company go to the Northern Air Temple, Sokka conjures up a hot-air balloon blimp to rain down stink bombs onto the enemy forces.
> 
> ...


hmmm nice speculation there. Makes sense to me.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh man, I missed it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> Oh man, I missed it.



Wow...............it must really suck to be you right now. all that action you missed out on, all the romance. im probably not helping, but just saying.


----------



## Zouri (Sep 16, 2006)

Man, that was so totally awesome. I was actually a little worried at first, since CN decided to respond with the Teen Titans movie on the same night, but luckily I recorded TT and watched Avatar.

Man, were those episodes awesome. It was seriously great to see something after soooo long. Everything just seemed to work well.

Can't wait for next Friday.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 16, 2006)

The second episode was far better in my opinion, though the first was very good as well.

Azula vs. Aang quickly became one of my favorite fights ever in the series.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 16, 2006)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> Wow...............it must really suck to be you right now. all that action you missed out on, all the romance. im probably not helping, but just saying.



Well, I can watch it on youtube when I have time........

EDIT: It seems that they are not yet uploaded........


----------



## Spidey (Sep 17, 2006)

I just watched it (bittorrent). Jesus, was it awsome. Thank god there isn't gonna be such a long break before the next episode. The action and animation was pretty incredible IMO, especially the end fight with azula and aang. Crazy.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 17, 2006)

i watched it, i watched it . i am sooooo happy it was awesome. priceless. it was worth to wait for it.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 17, 2006)

i didn't know you could dload 
it .__.
oh well i watch it on Nick,
its pretty freaking amazing XD

i saw the one hour special =o
...
they kissed!! >w<


----------



## Kameil (Sep 17, 2006)

I happen to like EarthBending best.Besides I love one of Aang's best friends Boomie he's old but still kicks ass...


----------



## monk3 (Sep 17, 2006)

DAMN Sokka's gettin all the ladies.

did Aang confess his feelings to Katara, or is it just my imagination?


----------



## Spidey (Sep 17, 2006)

^yeah, now that I think about it...he kinda did, in a subtle way O_O wow.


----------



## rizahatake (Sep 17, 2006)

I have said this in my FC already but I would like to discuss with people who are not in my FC also.



			
				rizahatake said:
			
		

> Some of the things in The Drill doesn't make sense. When Aang and Toph used earth bending to lift everyone to the top of the wall, they shouldn't be in the same side as the drill did. And the time doesn't match what they were doing. How could they cross the lake in 2 days and arrive the wall in a few hours? That's not possible.



Also, I think avatar is getting not a kid's show any more.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 18, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Yes there is.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> Sokka's just a pimp.


thanks a bunch you're a life saver


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 22, 2006)

so, it just ended now. Did anyone catch the latest episode of Avatar? This one was really good with the whole "no war" conspirarcy in Bah sing say, and I loved that part where Katara was reading the announcement for the party for the bear and Aang and everyone kept asking which kind of bear, and she's says just bear and they all were like this city's weird XP priceless.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2006)

> Sokka's just a pimp.



Sokka* is* a pimp. I didn't watch the latest episode yet but I will it's recorded on DVR. 

But the one hour special they showed last week so awesome beyond words. I'm really liking Avatar more and more when I see it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 22, 2006)

Just saw the episode recently.

It was average up until the end. The crazy dude in charge of Ba Sing Se and his war censorship was just awesome.


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 22, 2006)

Did any body found it cool of how the bad guys earthbend.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 22, 2006)

I was laughing during those scenes XD.

During the hypno scene i was like O_o dude talk about a cover up. I ll wait for when the fire nation breaks in to see the panic.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 23, 2006)

HAHAHA, awesome episode!

Katara: "The earth king is having a party for his pet... bear."
All: "......"     
Aang: "You mean Plattapuss-bear?"     
Katara: "No"
Sokka: "Otter-bear?"     
Katara: "No."
Toph: "Then it must be a Beaver-bear."     
Katara: "No, it just says... bear..."
All: "................................................................................"     
Toph: "Okay, this place is wierd."


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2006)

again, have to wait for someone to upload it to youtube.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is the movie uploaded on youtube yet? >__>


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 23, 2006)

that avatar episode was great it was like something out of _1984_ or some sci-fi movie. The political eviornment in Bah sing sai is one of complete disillusion while a war is going on right outside their walls, wow. I really hope they find appa soon, so they can get on with their travels.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 23, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Is the movie uploaded on youtube yet? >__>



yes it has


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 23, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> HAHAHA, awesome episode!
> 
> Katara: "The earth king is having a party for his pet... bear."
> All: "......"
> ...




haha I loved that part


----------



## Spidey (Sep 23, 2006)

damn, kinda creeping in bah sing sei. Awesome episode as always. The fight with jet and zuko was pretty badass also. lol at the bear.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 23, 2006)

Y'know, if the Fire Nation didn't decide to conquer the world, I wouldn't be surprised if the Earth Kingdom did at some point. There's been a fair amount of corruption so far. 

The episode as a whole was pretty good. Nice to see a bit of a change of pace and I'm interested to see how this is going to end, though it's obvious the real king is going to assume full power at the end of this. Another option would be for Aang's group to go after the Fire Nation alone, but this isn't Bleach.   Either way it will be interesting to see if or how they sway this major city to their side. Kinda disappointed at the prospect of not being able to watch Jet self-destruct.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2006)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> yes it has



you serious? cause i cant find it.


----------



## Tabris (Sep 23, 2006)

Ahhhh, Airbender! Tis' the last good show left on Nickelodeon!


----------



## Beau Logan (Sep 23, 2006)

I just saw the two lastest episodes via YouTube. I'd say Iroh, Zuko and Toph are the best.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 23, 2006)

It makes me sad whenever I see Iroh on the show now


----------



## Beau Logan (Sep 23, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> It makes me sad whenever I see Iroh on the show now


Really? Why? 0o


----------



## Spidey (Sep 23, 2006)

mako, his voice actor recently passed away :'(


----------



## Beau Logan (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh wow. I didn't know that. That really bites.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2006)

just watched it. it was ok in general. i liked it. some funny moments as always.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 25, 2006)

Last week's episode was nice!!!! Loved the fight scene with Zuko and Jet, but wow I didn't know they were going to be enemies!! They would've made a good bad guy team. And as always, the jokes were great and had me entertained!!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 25, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Last week's episode was nice!!!! Loved the fight scene with Zuko and Jet, but wow I didn't know they were going to be enemies!! They would've made a good bad guy team. And as always, the jokes were great and had me entertained!!


 
Yea, it was a great episode 
The bear scene had me laughing XDD Though I expected Jet and Zuko to be enemies since the promos said Jet still couldn't be trusted. I just kinda assumed. Though I felt bad for him at the end


----------



## Rukie (Sep 29, 2006)

NEW EPISODE TONIGHT!

I think it's titled "Tales of Ba-Sing-Se" or something like that.

EDIT: OMG, each of the bits may have been too short, but they were FUNNY! I loved the Momo monkey dance. And DANG, when did Aang get so good with earthbending.:amazed 

Lol, and we thought Sakka was a pimp before.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 29, 2006)

hmm, the only worht while story was the Zuko's imo showed Zuko in a different light and emphasized the fact that Zuko doesn't feel comfortable getting close to anyone because of the path he walks, though Sokka's haiku story was funny even though it was short it reminded me of a rap battle  oh well I guess they just wanted to do a fun episode before the events got too heavy. btw the momo dance rocked.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2006)

I got a little teary eyed during the last part of Iroh's tale and the Mako tribute


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 29, 2006)

This weeks episode was a nice filler/fluff episode. Probably just a pause in all the fighting and drama the past few episodes XD

The little tribute to Mako was very nice ;_;
Though I was a little disappointed at how Zuko was portrayed. He was kinda wimpy.....but cute O_o
Zuko isn't supposed to be cute XD 
He must be badass!


----------



## Gyokusai (Sep 29, 2006)

I think they wanted people to cry during Iroh's tale.  First they soften you up with the scene of him remembering his son and then BAM! They hit you with a tribute to Mako.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 29, 2006)

Gyokusai said:
			
		

> I think they wanted people to cry during Iroh's tale.  First they soften you up with the scene of him remembering his son and then BAM! They hit you with a tribute to Mako.


Many non-forum fans may not remember that Iroh even had a son. And yes, the Mako tribute was nice, they must've added that to the episode later on, after he had died.

Anyone else amazed by Aang's progress with the earthbending? Because I found it amazing how he created an entire zoo where there was nothing before, just by manipulating the land.     

The Sakka - Haiku-woman battle was awesome, but the MOMO MONKEY DANCE WAS PURE GOLD! I love the Momo song.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Lol, and we thought Sakka was a pimp before.



My man Sokka pimps harder and harder with each episode. The Zuko tale was probably the best. It kind of shows how he's changing and getting closer to joining Team Avatar.

Great episode as always even if being a filler-type. Now if only Naruto can take a page outta Avatar's writers we might have something.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 30, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Now if only Naruto can take a page outta Avatar's writers we might have something.




No, no, let's not get into somethning like that.lol


----------



## Spidey (Sep 30, 2006)

man another great episode. I'm never dissapointed by this show. I thought all of the stories were great and prevalent. Especially loved iroh's story, I did get a little choked up. Loved zuko's and the ending of momo's too. Damn, another week... season finale must be approaching.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope this ep gets put on to YouTube soon.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2006)

[2] 

Link removed

Link removed

Haiku-off + Momo dance = Win


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

Yayz!

Wonder why it doesn't turn up when I search for 'Avatar 215', though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for the links RD1. +reps

the episode was funny. i liked it. i liked all the tales. they all were cool. zuko's tale was awesome. i didnt expect him to have a date and some kissing.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

Momo's was kind of sad. But it would be cool for Aang to go into Avatar mode again when he gets angered.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 30, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Momo's was kind of sad. But it would be cool for Aang to go into Avatar mode again when he gets angered.



yeah, that was sad  it kinda still makes me feel sad. i didnt know momo was so attached to appo/appa??


----------



## Spidey (Sep 30, 2006)

i heard some people say this episode had a different VA for iroh, but I didn't notice at all. can anyone confirm this? I just watched his tale again, such a sad song he sings at the end :'(

yeah the end of momo's was sad too with him laying in appa's footprint. Didn't expect to like this episode so much.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

I think it might have been recorded prior to his death, as I can't seem to find any data on a new VA for Iroh.

I'll bet your sweet arse that Iroh will teach Aang to Firebend, though. Or maybe even Zuko.


----------



## Rukie (Sep 30, 2006)

I've heard before that Mako, Iroh's VA, did complete the second season (Book 2) before he died. If Iroh is in season 3 (more than likely he will be), we'll probably hear a different voice at some point. Still, no one can ever compete with Mako's Iroh.


----------



## Spidey (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah he was such a perfect match for the character, whoever they get is gonna have some shoes that are near impossible to fill.


----------



## Gyokusai (Sep 30, 2006)

It sounded like Iroh's voice did change during the scene when he was watching the kids play soccer...with earth bending, but after that scene his voice sounded normal.  It's possible that scene was created before Mako could provide his voice for the scene...maybe.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

I prefer the Dutch VA for Avatar, for some odd reason. They just sound better, although the English ones are growing on me. Mako did sound like the loveable grandfather type, which is what Iroh needed.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 30, 2006)

This episodes was pretty good. I was hoping for something that would continue the story, but this wasnt bad at all. I liked Iroh's story the most.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 30, 2006)

This was really good for a filler episode, although Momo's short seemed to have implications that Appa may be closer than they think, particularly given that the next episode is entitled "Appa's Lost Days". With five episodes remaining this season, I'm curious as to what the finale will be about.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I'll bet your sweet arse that Iroh will teach Aang to Firebend, though. Or maybe even Zuko.



yeah, most probably that is gonna happen. and i wonder if kitara can heal zuko's burn mark on his face since they are gonna be together. and maybe kitara will teach zuko water bending since he wanna learn blue fire technique.
they are gonna be one big family


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw, it's gonna be Katara X Aang and Sokka X Toph.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah, presumable it is gonna be aang x katara
but, sokka x toph???

i dont think toph is his type. he sticks to sexier/prettier chicks. that ninja girl is still alive and they have some electricity between them.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 1, 2006)

ya'll are crazy

it's gonna be kataraXZuko, AangXtoph, and finally SokkaX many ho's of every nation   

I really liked the tales episode...made me tear up for Iroh's tale...just him singing that song at the end..then putting up "in memory of MAKO"  and it just happened so sadly.

I don't remember seeing a preview for next weeks' ep, but I'm sure there will be one.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Oct 1, 2006)

Not the pairing shit again  

Anyway, that episode, although filler, was great. I laughed, I cried, I went "awww". I have to say they know what they're doing.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Sokka is the pimp of Avatar.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Sokka is the pimp of Avatar.


Yes. Yes he is.     

Well, the first ever "filler" episode for Avatar. I'ld say it's safe to assume that Avatar's fillers > Naruto's fillers.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I'd say it's safe to assume that Avatar's fillers >>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto's fillers.


 Corrected it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 1, 2006)

matricha said:
			
		

> and i wonder if kitara can heal zuko's burn mark on his face since they are gonna be together.




Since when can Katara heal, and exactly how can she heal a scar that old on Zuko? She's not Orihime you know.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto as a whole, IMO.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Oct 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Since when can Katara heal


 Since episode 16  



			
				Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto as a whole


 Quoted for truth.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Since when can Katara heal, and exactly how can she heal a scar that old on Zuko? She's not Orihime you know.



she healed the burns she got on her hands after aang burned her when he was doing fire bending, but I can't remember if shes done anything else. We're not quite sure how good she is at it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Since when can Katara heal, and exactly how can she heal a scar that old on Zuko? She's not Orihime you know.



dude, this is the show. i wouldnt be surprised if they gave kitara that kind of ability. 
example: i didnt even know kitara did have healing ability till she tried it once on her. 
that idea came to me only when i saw zuko going out on a date and that burn mark didnt really suit to him. i thought maybe it wolld be nice if he could get rid of that mark. just idea.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Since when can Katara heal, and exactly how can she heal a scar that old on Zuko? She's not Orihime you know.



These 2 posts were made way back in March.


			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Exactly how would Katara heal Zuko's scar? She has water-bending powers, not healing.





			
				Elite said:
			
		

> Actually she can heal. Remember the episode when Aang was learning firebending from Master Jeong Jeong? Aang acidentally burned Katara during the training. But she was able to heal her wounds by using the water. Remember that some waterbenders also have the ability of healing.



You have a bad memory.XD


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

Im hoping Aang gets a chance to fuse with another elemental spirit before the end of the series.


----------



## rizahatake (Oct 4, 2006)

^If they do it again, it would be more like a pattern and it would be boring. Although it's really cool to see him fusing with other spirits.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

I think some kinda fusing will happen...or some unlocked power is gonna erupt...in him and it's gonna be ooooooooooooooon...like , like. a switch?  ahhaa im low on ideas right now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 4, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> These 2 posts were made way back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ain't that some shit!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2006)

Prince Zuko's tale owned.


----------



## Al?l? (Oct 5, 2006)

No new episode on friday? What four new episodes and they are out already? Please, please, I hope that my direcTV is wrong.


----------



## DMC (Oct 5, 2006)

Watching this show reminds me of how Anime would look if there was a lot of (American)money into it. The lowest budget Avatar show looks better than the highest budget Anime show..by like 5 times.


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Oct 5, 2006)

^ That's 'cause of the difference in systems. One season that lasts 20 episodes is stretched for an entire year, whereas most anime series are done by studios, and they never take breaks.


----------



## DMC (Oct 5, 2006)

Pyroneko 28 said:
			
		

> ^ That's 'cause of the difference in systems. One season that lasts 20 episodes is stretched for an entire year, whereas most anime series are done by studios, and they never take breaks.



True, but even things like...FLCL that only have like 5 episodes, while a lot better than other anime in terms of animation, still doesn't really match...perhaps it IS preference, but I still think American animation looks more fluid.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 6, 2006)

IF there is no new episode 2nite...I'm kinda happy cause Im gonna go see "the departed" and would rather not feel shitty for missing avatar.  Imma go check tvguide site and see what's the deal, I suggest everyone do that too.


EDIT

Ok, I just checked.. tonights' ep is about "the cave of 2 lovers"  so it is a repeat...but funny   , next week will be new.

here is the synopsis "aang and company still search for oppa, but also someone else is too.  they also meet up with Jet, who they still don't trust...for obvious reasons"


----------



## Al?l? (Oct 6, 2006)

^yea, there not being Avatar tonight helped me out as well in terms of my agenda. It's either the nick broadcasters are going to watch "the departed" too or they prefer to show the next episode on friday the 13th


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2006)

what? no avatar? 

edit: did anyone watched it already?


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 8, 2006)

In the UK the new eps have just come on and I was like about bloody time


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 8, 2006)

Will there be a new ep next week?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

the 13th?  yes there will be a new ep.


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 8, 2006)

I watched it.It's similar but I don't think it's related to Naruto much.I watched a few episodes and from what I saw it's not similar.Maybe only a few similarities but there was nothing big.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2006)

That's because Avatar is better.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 8, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Will there be a new ep next week?





			
				NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> the 13th?  yes there will be a new ep.


Pfft. And who ever said that Friday the 13th was unlucky?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2006)

damm it, gotta wait for another week. it just started and again they do breaks 
13 is my luckiest number.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow... poor Aapa. But he was sooo cute as a baby. I think Aapa has just risen in my list of favorite characters. And I never expected the return of Sukki so soon.

Anyone else wondering what up with the monk guy at the Eastern Air Temple?


----------



## Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

i want an aapa..........and then they are gona have a fight for him


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 14, 2006)

That monk and Appa moment reminded me of the early episodes of Bleach with that whole spirit seeking thing. But damn I felt sad for Appa. But this episode ties in with alot of things that happened in the previous episodes, like Appa's footprint that Momo was in.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah, i noticed that, so that means this ep was really older than the ep with the "tales of each main character"...  I really only saw from where sukki found oppa and then to the end.  I was so sad for him, they hurt him so much.  my sister got all mushy when they showed the oppa and other baby bison.  I wonder if that indian dude will be a helper for airbending?  obviously he's gonna b helping aang from what he said.

I think sukki is gonna be hurt if they ever find her.

I was so pissed at the earth kingdom dude that trapped oppa, makes no sense to me.  not like they are allowing aang to do anything anyways., 

I hope that dude gets his ass kicked hard.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 14, 2006)

this is episode made me say "WHAT!?" in the end but in a good way not in wtf way ^_^ it's just a lot of things need some explaining. Like for instance why do the bah sing se people care whether or not Aang gets Appa back? Maybe it ties into their "the war doesn't exist" conspiracy. And then there's the battle between Azula and her gang vs. Suki and the earth kingdom warriors. They didn't show the ending to the battle and imo Suki is most like dead or severely wounded (most likely severly wounded since this is a kids show ) considering Azula is one heck of a fire bender and with no benders among Suki's group they most likely lost. Then there's the note that the old man gave Appa. That definitely must hold some important information, oh and also when Appa flew over Iroh and Zuko's boat how come Iroh didn't say anything? Lots of questions very few if any answers, so gotta keep tuning in every week to see how this all unfolds.


----------



## badaudio (Oct 14, 2006)

toph vs that neji type girl, who would win?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 14, 2006)

damn, now after reading comments, i cant wait for the youtube upload. i'm gonna die  someone hurry up and upload it


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Oct 14, 2006)

i saw the new episode and it was sad the whole episode appa had trouble until that monk guy helped him


----------



## Trias (Oct 14, 2006)

Maan... It's really a pain to wait...


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 14, 2006)

The Appa epsisode was so sad ;_;


----------



## Spidey (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah, kind of a heart jerking episode. I loved it. That monk guy at the air temple is cool, I wonder how he's going to come into play more. The end pissed me off, those bastards.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Azula and Suki fight was awesome. The best part was when Azula flew mid-air and knocked Suki's sword into the tree with her index and middle (if I remember correctly) fingers in slow motion!!


----------



## Deathinstinct (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah that was a good episode, I hope we get to see the ending of the Azula Suki fight. Though we'll probably have to settle for eventually knowing the outcome. I wonder what they're doing with Appa? Maybe they're using him as a workhorse.


*Spoiler*: _Next Episode Description_ 




*217 - Lake Laogai*
*Production number:* 2x17
*Original airdate:* Unknown(Wikipedia lists next Friday)
*Short description:* While searching for Appa, the kids run into Jet, but are torn about whether to trust him or not. Meanwhile, Zuko also hunts for Appa.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 14, 2006)

Well at least he's not being burned by the fire nation. Damn, Aang & Appa were so close, but ol dude, just had to fuck it up.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 14, 2006)

The fight scenes were great. This was the first episode where Katara/Sokka didn't appear and Aang doesnt say a word. 

Poor Appa was abused


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 14, 2006)

death instinct..i think that was yesterdays' episode..but I could b wrong.. I didn't see the first half of it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 15, 2006)

it is on youtube now.  just search avatar 36


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 16, 2006)

finally watched it. man that was very sad. i barely could keep myself from crying. poor appa. i'm sooooooooooooo moved. :


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 16, 2006)

I dunno why, but oppa looked a lot younger in this episode...am I wrong?


----------



## Soxfan17 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there a new episode tonight? I saw a comercial were it was a 2 hour episode but thery were showing old clips


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2006)

i hope at least appa and aang see eachother in this episode. obviously aang is gonna fight for it and hope goes avatar mode, kick their ass and shoe them how to earth-bend.

note: i have found rapid links for avatar episodes (high quality), for most of them. if anyone needs it, just pm me.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2006)

ah a last no new eps 2nite...just reshowings of the last 4 new eps, I'm glad kinda..cause I missed the last new ep.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2006)

what you mean? there is no new episode this week?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2006)

lol sorry, I'm sure you can tell if your watching the eps now.. it's more like a catch up night for avatar fans.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2006)

i dont have tv over here, that's why i have no idea what's going on. and damn too lazy to go to nick.com and check it for myself.

offtopic: btw, i guess the matrix FC is dead. i wanted to join, but seems there is no response.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah it's pretty dead, but it's a old series of movies..so I can't blame them.


on topic !  and sadly no new ep next week either.

new ep of avatar NOVEMBER 3rd!...

synopsis is they fight long feng, after they try to expose the truth about the government.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 20, 2006)

oh noooo. damn, what is wrong with nick? one break after another, that takes too long. i hate waiting for such long time. 
thanx for the info, btw.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 20, 2006)

no new episode till Nov 3? 
well I guess that went back to that every other week schedule


----------



## monk3 (Oct 25, 2006)

gah. i want to watch it now. but i mean, i bet it takes a while for them to draw it and stuff. all that detail and everything.

Long Feng that bastich


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2006)

I just really want to know how long Book 2 is going to be. If its only going to be as long as Book 1, then its almost over.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 26, 2006)

but u still have to admit that it is a good series so far


----------



## some_guy (Oct 28, 2006)

You can watch the new episode on turbonick.com.  It's the full length episode.  Go here:


Click on top rated and select Avatar.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 28, 2006)

that's not the new one...didn't find what you meant, but I'm guessing your saying teh episode about oppa's journey is new?  was new like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## some_guy (Oct 28, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> that's not the new one...didn't find what you meant, but I'm guessing your saying teh episode about oppa's journey is new?  was new like 2 weeks ago.



No, it's the new one, Lake Laota.  Click on top rated and it's the first video that shows up.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2006)

seems the link doesnt work for me. but i'm gad that there is new episode this week


----------



## Trias (Oct 28, 2006)

Gooooods, there are going to be some really cool action from now on, it seems.


----------



## nyce456 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah this show is great, but its sad what happen to Oppa. I think Aang is going to have to forget about asking for help from anyone(except Katara, Sokka, and Toph) because the king in Ba sing se is nothing but a puppet. I can't wait to the story continues.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2006)

is there gonna be a new episode this week anyway? cause somewhere i read next episode is gonna air in november, and *some guy*(a member name, kinda confusing) says there is new episode.
i'm about to die from waiting for it.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 28, 2006)

matricha said:


> is there gonna be a new episode this week anyway? cause somewhere i read next episode is gonna air in november, and *some guy*(a member name, kinda confusing) says there is new episode.
> i'm about to die from waiting for it.



Yeah, it's new, as some_guy said:



some_guy said:


> No, it's the new one, Lake Laota.



But it's Lake Laogai.

Nick has already started showing the commercials; it's the one where the Ba Sing Se secret police uses a brainwashed Jet to infiltrate the group. First two minutes are on TurboNick.

EDIT: Here's the full episode:


----------



## Rukie (Oct 29, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> Yeah, it's new, as some_guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG. This is THE episode to see! Finally, a MAJOR turning point for Zuko! Can't wait until my brother and sister get a load of this next Friday. As for me, I'm DYING to find out what they're planning to do for episode 18, as well as for the season finale (if I'm correct in assuming that the second season will be 20 episodes long, like the first).


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2006)

this god damned turbonick doesnt open. i tried several browsers still the page is blank. fuck nickturbo


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn sucks for you. Works fine for me. And yet I still haven't watched it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 29, 2006)

My friend resents (i think thats how you spell it) Naruto but loves Avatar.He tries to "convert" us to it.


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Oct 29, 2006)

Youtube?

part 1 You should have given me a raise!!

part 2 You should have given me a raise!!

part 3 You should have given me a raise!! 

There ya go!


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2006)

well, thank u soooooooooooooooooooooooo much. +reps you.
OMG, appa is back, i'm fucking toooo happy. that was soo moving, %#^%$&^%(*%$#$&% i'm just happy.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 29, 2006)

just finished watching it on turbonick, the youtube version was too choppy for my taste.

the ending was so nice, and fight scenes finally.

we'll see how zuko goes from here, whether he'll keep it up or not.

but I wanted more to happen to that feng guy, can't wait for new ep to air on TV, then ep 18...following week.


----------



## monk3 (Oct 29, 2006)

holy crap. how come they put up whole new episodes?


----------



## Spidey (Oct 29, 2006)

hooooly crap, that was a freaking incredible episode. Had everything. Wicked fights, character development and appa! man, the season finale is gonna kick so much ass.


----------



## some_guy (Oct 29, 2006)

Andre Uchiha Hatake said:


> My friend resents (i think thats how you spell it) Naruto but loves Avatar.He tries to "convert" us to it.



I think that's kind of understandable.  After watching Avatar, it's kind of like Naruto, but better.  I saw Naruto first, and loved it.  There were things I didn't like some episodes get dragged out a lot due to flashbacks, or people will discuss what they will do, do it, then discuss what they did, etc... but overall the show was still enjoyable.  Then I started watching Avatar.  Instead of explaining every fight move, it just happens.  The animation was top notch, and the fighting choreography since each style is based off of a real martial art.  

I think a large reason is because Avatar's budget is so much higher than Naruto, and it only has 20 episodes a season.  They can focus on developing a story without having to fill stuff in every episode like Naruto, since Naruto can never catch up to the manga.  Anyway, if you haven't "converted" I suggest watching a few episodes.  

Start from season 1, episode one and go on.  The first season works on setting up the story, so the first few episodes may be slower and more episodic than the later ones.  However, it's worth it to watch them all.  If you still don't like them, jump to episode 12-13 (the Storm, the Blue Spirit) and if you still don't like those episodes, then the show is probably not for you.


----------



## drayomide (Oct 29, 2006)

The whole of book 2 and book 1 are avaliable on limewire.

Just type avatar under video


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2006)

that appa meeting scene was kinda weak. i really was expecting some crying/chatting scenes, to be a bit longer so i could enjoy it but that was too fast they hug appa and that's it. maybe i was afffected by the previous episode very much.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 30, 2006)

zOMFG a new episode?

Where did that come from? I thought we had to wait an extra week?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 30, 2006)

we did, but apparently nick put it on their turbonick site, so now we gotta wait 2 weeks for a new one, unless they actually do this again to the ep that's after "lake laogai"


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 30, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> we did, but apparently nick put it on their turbonick site, so now we gotta wait 2 weeks for a new one, unless they actually do this again to the ep that's after "lake laogai"


All I seem to get on turbonick is a preview D:


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 30, 2006)

They already showed the new episode? 
or you watched it from the Nick site? O_O


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2006)

Turbo nick...


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2006)

I gotta cheak that out


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Oct 30, 2006)

Wats the deal with sakka? everytime he meets a girl it always turns to poop. anywayz do u think that zukko will become more of an allie of the avatar cuz the road he is leading down right now only will bring shame to him in the end. i think that zukko will most likely help the avatar. maybe even his uncle help the avatar learn firebending (probably not though cuz the avatar needs a firebending master) also there waz an episode not to long ago where they had like a bunch of "mini stories" rolled into one episode each one telling a story of a different character and their experience in bai-sing-sei (did i spell that right?). The one with zukko's uncle was that his son or something that he makes a shrine for at the end?? And wat do u think the earth kingdom is up 2 with the brainwashing?


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 30, 2006)

actually i have kinda different theory. aang knows water and earth bending and he has water and earh benders in his team, so all he needs now is only to learn and improve fire bending, and someone is gonna be his master and join to his crew. the only one i can see for now is zukko himself. i think zukko will be his fire bender master and as well as aang's team mate.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 30, 2006)

So the episode after Appa's Lost Days has been uploaded somewhere? I can't find it on turbo nick >_>

Or am I just completely off?


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 30, 2006)

Check the previous page, the (youtube/TurboNick) links are there.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 30, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> Check the previous page, the (youtube/TurboNick) links are there.




haha o ok thanks


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 30, 2006)

Avatar rocks and it get's better and better hard to belive it's on nick with some blood it could easily be on toonami.


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't know turbo nick had a new episode.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw the episode on youtube, it was pretty good. Looks like zuko is finally starting to change, and he will define who he really is and what he really wants.


----------



## kulgan18 (Oct 31, 2006)

I think this show is pretty good. 
I wonder if all american series are gonna start being animeish like this.

Is what they should do, instead of tv networks getting japanese series and slaughtering them they should do their own series.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah, but americans suck at that, most of the people behind avatar are of azn decent.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 31, 2006)

kulgan18 said:


> I think this show is pretty good.
> I wonder if all american series are gonna start being animeish like this.
> 
> Is what they should do, instead of tv networks getting japanese series and slaughtering them they should do their own series.




I dunno, why make a Naruto series when you can just make (minor) edits with a version where the majority of work has already been done ? Of course, I'm not opposed to good American cartoons, just explaining part of the rationale.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 31, 2006)

kulgan18 said:


> I think this show is pretty good.
> I wonder if all american series are gonna start being animeish like this.



Been done before and not very successful. (ie.Totally Spies)


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> yeah, but americans suck at that, most of the people behind avatar are of azn decent.


actually no, the people behind the actual story of avatar are American, and if you ask me whether it be a cartoon or anime it's the actual plot that dictates whether the show is any good or not. Now the animation on the other hand is mostly done in Korea, and btw it's  "asian" not "azn"

Anyway as my opinion to the episode, anyone else besides me urked about the fact that they pretty much left Jet for dead? I mean after they found Appa they could've at least went back to see how he was (though he's most likely dead or something), it's just really sad in a way that Yue's death wasn't because her death was actually puposeful not like Jet who it just seems like the writers wanted to find a way to write him out of the story. If they were just gonna kill him off they should have just left him out of the story.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 2, 2006)

matricha said:


> actually i have kinda different theory. aang knows water and earth bending and he has water and earh benders in his team, so all he needs now is only to learn and improve fire bending, and someone is gonna be his master and join to his crew. the only one i can see for now is zukko himself. i think zukko will be his fire bender master and as well as aang's team mate.



Yea I predicted this a while ago. It was hinted in that he would turn to the good side in "the Blue Spirit" episode when Zuko has this look of longing in his face when Aang asks if they could have been friends if their circumstances were different.

Most of book 2 serves as a buildup for Zuko's inevitable teaming up with Aang and co. 
He's a traitor and can't return home
He's living with the common people and experiencing the effects of the war through their eyes. 
He's seeing firsthand how much suffering the Fire Nation is causing.
They've already unintentionally teamed up before...

Zuko was never really a bad guy, at heart anyway. We first learn he's sympathetic in his flashback episodes when we see him standing up for the "expendable" soldiers. He's always just acted to please other people, specifically his father. It actually reminds me of Sasuke's desperate attempts to gain his father's recognition. It's sort of a parallel actually, Sasuke and Zuko are both living under the shadow of their genious siblings xD 

With this next episode and Irohs inspirational speech, hopefully he will start to live and act on his own. The next book [I hear] is the final one and is the book of Fire, so I'm guessing he will join up with Aang's team then.


----------



## pavister (Nov 2, 2006)

just saw the episode 
wait, dont tell me jets dead?
he recieved a earth element attack of the same type zuko did against the earth bending soldiers in that one poor earth country village
how did it hurt him so much but not zuko
the fact that hes still talking would make me think that hes paralyzed at worst


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2006)

Which episode are you guys talking about?


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 2, 2006)

^ this weeks episode is already out in youtube. The link is 1 or 2 pages back.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 2, 2006)

HOW do you know yuui died?

anyways, it was a given that jet was gonna die, cause of the tears his friends had and toph reading his heart , heard her saying "he's lying" after he said to katara "i'll be fine".

and i have to disagree, plot does mean a lot, but if the animation is crappy no way is it gonna be good.

at least I can't think of any.

and I'm going off what the credit list says..who's in the crew for the show..


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> HOW do you know yuui died?
> 
> anyways, it was a given that jet was gonna die, cause of the tears his friends had and toph reading his heart , heard her saying "he's lying" after he said to katara "i'll be fine".
> 
> ...



that makes no sense, by your logic you would sit in front of t.v. for a half hour watching pretty pictures move around without actually doing anything or saying anything and that would make for "good" entertainment. Animation is no dictation to whether a anime/cartoon will be any good. imo naruto has crappy animation (don't start naming the choice episodes where it's actually pretty good), and even db had crappy animation, however since they have good stories they are shows I like to watch. There are plenty of cartoons/anime that are drawn well but have crappy plot lines and even crappier characters. I wouldn't sit through 22 mins of bullshit just to watch the pretty pictures   it has actually be entertaining for me to waste my time on it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 2, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> yeah, but americans suck at that, most of the people behind avatar are of azn decent.






That's the guy who created Avatar...Yeah he looks so Asian to me!

Stop being a Japanophile.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 2, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> That was my prediction a while ago. It was hinted in that he would turn to the good side in "the Blue Spirit" episode when Zuko has this look of longing in his face when Aang asks if they could have been friends if their circumstances were different.




ok, i didnt know u mentioned it before. that's quite coincidence.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 3, 2006)

My thing was , that of not quality of animation, but the style.  like avatar has both quality and good style.

naruto has both, but not always quality..but that's understandable considering the lack of money the group has.

and to whoever said I was a japanophile, you can go fuck yourself.

I said most american artists don't do well in making something that was orginated elsewhere.  obviously avatar is the exception...but most american artist go for stupid stories and animation.. spongebob, most shows on NICK..

and You have no way to judge me to be a japanophile considering you have no idea of my knowledge of japanese culture...you don't even know if I'm not japanese, I'm not but you judged without knowing crap.  kinda pisses me off, I judged on history of cartoons americans have made...that's my basis.

and a sidenote most great american cartoons (simpsons mainly)  started off w/ not great animation or quality but they were a lot funnier than they are now.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 3, 2006)

Megaharrison said:


> That's the guy who created Avatar...Yeah he looks so Asian to me!
> 
> Stop being a Japanophile.



Lawlz.

I've seen a picture of the team that works on avatar, most are whiteys


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2006)

Robotkiller said:


> Lawlz.
> 
> I've seen a picture of the team that works on avatar, most are whiteys



Even the Martial Arts expert that made all the bending arts for Avatar isn't Asian. XD


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 3, 2006)

well, I guess it's resolved even americans can make good shows too. @neodreamer it seems that you mostly a fan of anime/anime style shows, I was talking animation in general. To me it can anime style or heck disney style as long as the story is good I tend to not care so much how it was drawn. 
ontopic: I whole hartedly disagree on the whole idea of Zuko joining Aang's group. I do think at this point it's been forshadowed that Zuko and Aang will become friends and that Zuko and Iroh will probably help teach Aang fire bending however I don't think he'll become "a group regular." Zuko is a lone wolf even with his uncle he's pretty distant, it would be completely out of character if he suddenly joined the group.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 3, 2006)

After reading what you said "kakoishii" I would agree with the statement you made about me.  I agree on the zuko comment as well.

I did notice while watching the ep, he was looking a bit like bruce..since his hair is more grown out.

I'll leave my harsh words out for now...I'll let it go.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 3, 2006)

Saw the new epi a few hours ago. Glad that Jet wasn't COMPLETELY bad. And that Katara had also showed some sort of emotion for him after he got hurt.

AND THEY FINALLY FOUND APPA!!! Its about damn time. And since Zuko was the one who found him, I wasn't quite sure what he was going to do with him, but it didn't surprise me that he let him go. But I wonder what Zuko will do now that the Blue Spirit is "gone".


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Nov 4, 2006)

I think the blue spirit will come back because the water was a symbol for his heart and he buried the spirit in the deepths of his heart but there is a surface to the water so the spirit will rise again to the surface. Also I hope jet don't die


----------



## pavister (Nov 4, 2006)

i understand them sayin jet was dying
but i dont understand what physical mortal injury he attained to be presumed dead
any1?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2006)

It's Nickelodean, they aren't going to show blood and all. Reasons why Katara didn't rip of his shirt.lol


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 4, 2006)

lol they don't care about guy nudity much..or flesh appearances...but I'm guessing it was internal...but what was with his friend pointing the arrow?  was he just guarding them?


----------



## warrior1000 (Nov 4, 2006)

i think it was a farewell to a warrior thing. But i could be wrong, far all we know the dai lee could of captured jet and his crew and in the next episode they will hold them ransem for the avatar to leave basing se.


----------



## pavister (Nov 4, 2006)

ya they showed zuko topless in season1


----------



## MOTO (Nov 4, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> *was he just guarding them?*


Yeah I think so. I doubt Jet is dead;they were probably captured and taken in as prisoners. But I could be wrong.

Wow they found Appa...finally lol.

Maybe it's about time for Zuko to join up with Aang and the others.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 4, 2006)

I think the writers were trying to show Jet died the best they could, but this is Nick we're talking about. Manga has a hard time allowing young teenagers to die...Nevermind a Nick cartoon.

I think it was meant to show Jet was suffering bad internal injuries, and longshot put him out of his misery.


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 4, 2006)

Everything would seem to indicate that Jet's dead; Toph certainly seemed to think so and given that she could feel his (fading) heartbeat, well... I do wonder what will become of Longshot and Smellerbee, though. It wasn't really the best position to be left in.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

He may or may not be dead, he took a pretty bad hit there, so it would be understandable. If he isn't dead, then well I just don't think the story would work out well, since clearly Katara still has feelings for jet.

I'm just glad we get another new episode next week


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2006)

I wasn't talking about flesh here. I was saying that since it appeared the attack hit him in the chest or stomach, there maybe a wound that Nickelodean wouldn't allow to show, reasons why Katara didn't open up his shirt to see the problem. But yea, like Neo said, it could've been internal anyhow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 4, 2006)

I doubt Jet's going to die though. Toph indicated that he's lying, thinking he might not but we don't know if Jet's gang made out in time to save him. There's a chance he's gone but we didn't truly see him gone. They just walked away to find Appa sadly and left it like that.


----------



## Trias (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, technically, we don't know whether Mr Sideburns got killed or not for sure too, but it's almost certain he did. I don't think we'll see Jet again. Though I might lick these words few episodes later. Don't know >)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 4, 2006)

I hope they don't kill Jet off!   I think that he's going to make some kind of big comeback again


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 4, 2006)

i really dont care about him, he wouldnt be any help anyway. now that he is dead, what's gonna happen those two freedom fighters? the animators should move on.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

They need to move on to getting Zuko together with the gAang, instead of trying to make it so Jet joins them.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 4, 2006)

2Shea said:


> They need to move on to getting Zuko together with the gAang, instead of trying to make it so Jet joins them.



yepp, in my eyes jet is totally useless. they need zuko join them and teach aang firebending.


----------



## die-hard-sheep (Nov 4, 2006)

I hope Zuko and Katara get together > < (Die hard Zutara fan) hehehe yes... Hate Jet... too annoying > < he won't disappear > < 

<3 Zuko. Hope he joings the GAang 

..... gosh I feel like a newb...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 4, 2006)

die-hard-sheep said:


> I hope Zuko and Katara get together > < (Die hard Zutara fan) hehehe yes... Hate Jet... too annoying > < he won't disappear > <
> 
> <3 Zuko. Hope he joings the GAang
> 
> ..... gosh I feel like a newb...



ur first posta ha? and rite in this thread? keep posting

bout zukoXkitara, i think kitara and aang already love/like eachother. did u see they kiss-kiss eachother.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 4, 2006)

There is a high chance of Zuko joining the Avatar but it would be difficult (since they have been fighting since day one). I want to see what the animators are going to do now.

(lucky for a new episode next week)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2006)

Zuko VS Sasuke:

Until The Day I Die


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Zuko VS Sasuke:
> 
> Until The Day I Die



nice job

sasuke would kick his ass


----------



## pavister (Nov 5, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Zuko VS Sasuke:
> 
> Until The Day I Die



the character designs look alittle off
also zukos sword r upside down, how is he supposed to grab them?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2006)

pavister said:


> the character designs look alittle off
> also zukos sword r upside down, how is he supposed to grab them?



I'm sorry I am not the animators from both shows. I'm sure you could've done better, right?

EDIT: And oh, you're right, I made the mistake of not having Zuko's sword upside down, but use your common sense. There are other ways to grab a word and his sword. It's not the most obvious, but still can apply (pulling from under).


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 5, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Zuko VS Sasuke:



ooo nice~ 
the swords on his back look a little like wings though >_> 
regardless, it's still a cool picture


----------



## Aion (Nov 5, 2006)

Avatar is fine.. Just fine..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 5, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Zuko VS Sasuke:



Hah,  Even though Zuko's swords
look a bit wack, it's still a cool pic


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah the swords are upside down, but doesn't mean he can't reach to his lower back and grab dem bitches.

you did a good job on sasuke, think zuko is lacking a bit though.
--and no I couldn't do better, just giving my critique on it, that's what you get when you post a piece/fanart.

a darker background would've made it kooler too, that way you could emphasize the flames and the chidori thing from sasuke.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 6, 2006)

How about we get back into talking about Avatar and not my pic, ok?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Nov 8, 2006)

*218 - The Earth King*
*Original airdate:* November 17, 2006

*Spoiler*: _Short description_ 



 The kids battle Long Feng and the Dai Li when they attempt to show the Earth King the vast conspiracy taking place in his city. Zuko becomes seriously ill and has feverish dreams as he faces a spiritual crisis.




Probably old or expected news, but another week without a new episode.  And on Dec 1st, we get an hour long Avatar special.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe they'll put The Earth King on Turbo Nick this Friday like with Lake Longai last week. That'd be pretty sweet. The fight scenes are usually on point on Avatar.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah they are..when you get in pros to help, everything looks better.
reason why I like mgs game series..they bring in real people from the cia and such to help them with their story and talk and all that junk..i remember hearing they had navy seals help too.  and of course weapons specialists.

so good thing avatar has that in here...dunno how realistic anything is in naruto..but glad avatar has some realistic fighting moves along with the bending.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2006)

damn noooooooooooo another break wtf? damn fed up with this breaks. 
on topic. who is Long Feng? could some1 inform me, pls? 
zukko is getting ill, i guess kitara is gonna heal him, and he will join them.


----------



## warrior1000 (Nov 8, 2006)

is there a episoede this week?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 9, 2006)

apparently not, I guess anytime we don't see a "next time on avatar" preview after an ep , we should assume no new ep the following week.

hopefully turbonick puts it on ..but I dunno when or if they'll do that.

as for who long feng is...its the dude that was thrown across the water/lake by appa..and also "killed" jet before he escaped...he's the annoying asshole in the earth kingdom..and is in charge of the dai li  (sp).

I watched a clip thing on turbonick with the co-creators talking/answering some questions about avatar.

and the last 2 were about zuko and aang..one was will zuko find his mom..they said something like he'll be searching for her...and then the last question was why do the air people have that arrow tattoo on them.

and the answer was, that appa and the other bison have that naturally on their furs, and they had originally been the ones to teach the airbenders..how to airbend...and outta respect they tattoo them on..but only people that master airbending get the tattoo..and the fact aang has it, symbolizes he was the youngest ever to master airbending..so that is it, he won't be getting a teacher for that..since that answers the question of him needing an air teacher...which was brought up long ago..but never concluded..people just assumed stuff..

as for that indian guy..i have no idea.

and apparently there is a different air temple for the women of the air kingdom..kinda odd to separate female and males...doesn't make sense.

aangXToph  cause opposites attract and they are about the same age...
air is opposite of earth
and that means
ZukoXkatara cause same reasons...i'm a genius gimme a metal or something..no flat pennies


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 13, 2006)

warrior1000 said:


> is there a episoede this week?



That's what I'm trying to find out.

I need to see Sokka now ><


----------



## Rukie (Nov 13, 2006)

This week (Friday the 17th) there IS a new episode. I saw a commercial for it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 14, 2006)

guhh, thanx god. now after this one they again will hage break i hope it wont happen


----------



## Rukie (Nov 14, 2006)

More than likely, they'll take another break after this week's episode (episode 18), because after that all that's left is the finale (19 and 20). Though I heard rumors that the finale will be in December.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 14, 2006)

great i hate them


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 15, 2006)

ok, well you might hate them more soon enough 

ok, we have a new ep this friday of course the 17th

the rest of the month nothing new..cause 24th is gonna be "kangaroo jack" movie , and it's the holiday weekend so that's expected.

then the 1hr long (movie--2 eps) are the 2 eps that will end off season 2...on 

DECEMBER 1st.  teh first ep of that is called "the guru" probably about that indian guy appa met, and then the last ep of the season will be called "the crossroads" of destiny"  so december 1st will be the 1hr long season finale..hope ya'll can handle that, cause I can't.

guessing no new avatar till early or mid summer of 2007


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> guessing no new avatar till early or mid summer of 2007




u must be kidding, again long break ha? 
just fucking annoying.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 15, 2006)

Kangaroo Jack, how very exciting 

::sigh:: well at least this week there's a new episode


----------



## ultima (Nov 15, 2006)

i like it i havent seen much of book 2 though


----------



## Trias (Nov 16, 2006)

What the fuck? No avatar till summer 07? What a pain in the neck, dammit... And it seems like this seasons last episode won't be as cool as chapter 19-20. Damn.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 16, 2006)

where did you get that info?? I'm inclined not to believe that until we get a comercial of some sorts.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 16, 2006)

lol, I got the official dates of the final eps of season 2 from tv.com.

as for when season 3 starts, I'm just going off the previous 2 seasons have started...am I wrong?

the reason for the long break is cause of seasons we have.  shoot I'm watching nip/tuck on FX, it'll be over soon, and won't start again till sept of next year.

so just makes sense that season 3 of avatar will start in 2007 same time it did for season 2.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 16, 2006)

tv.com is about as reliable ann.com, so I'm gonna wait until a commercial or something says the next episode isn't until summer 2007


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 16, 2006)

no no no no no no no .

I didn't say the next episode won't be till summer 2007, or that tv.com said that.

what I said is this tomorrow will be a new ep, then december 1st will be the last 2 eps of book 2 (or season 2) however u wanna look at it.
and on december first it will be advertised as another avatar movie I think.

anyways after that I dunno when season 3 starts.  MY guess was sometime near summer, similar to when season 2 started.  get it?

hope that clears it up for you.

and tv.com has always been reliable for me, wish it was still tvtome.com they at least had spoilers and stuff.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually, Book 2 started in Spring of this year, and I assume that's when Book 3 will start aswell.


----------



## Goom (Nov 17, 2006)

HOLY CRAP I just saw the new episode of Avatar.  All i can say is wow. Aang is freaking crazy with his earthbending now.This episode also had some major news.  And the preview of the next episodes are pretty crazy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko and Kitara are gonna meet up.  I think that she heals his scar. And the stuff that happens with Toph and the Zukos sister at the end of this episode is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Rukie (Nov 17, 2006)

OH MY FREAKING GOD. That was one of the best Avatar episodes yet. The battle at the begining was just too awesome, Toph remains one of the most bad-ass Earthbenders out there. I just can't believe that ending! And the commercial for the season finale: "Zuko and Katara spend some unexpected quality time together." Wow. December 1 can't come soon _enough_!


----------



## monk3 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, that was a really good episode. I wonder what will happen in the season finale. besides the whole zuko-katara thing.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2006)

omfg, i cant wait for youtube links some1 pls hurry up and upload it somewhere.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 17, 2006)

you zutara freaks are too much. Anyway at least we now know how that Kyoshi warrior battle went, though I can't say I'm that surprised that Azula's side won. The new question is if Azula and her friends are masquarading as the kyoshi warriors then what happened to Suki and her friends. Pretty much though it seems that for now Ba sing se is in bad shape. Aang and Sakka are gone that leaves the defensives at a low point since Toph has been captured and all that's around is Katara. The only chance that Azula will get taken down is if Zuko recovers and helps out (I'm hoping for that). Anyway things are getting good and I can't wait to see what happens. Oh and am I the only one who's glad Aang didn't tell Katara his true feelings?


----------



## Hat Hair (Nov 17, 2006)

While the opening was great, I was actually a bit disappointed that they managed to settle everything in a civilized manner. In other words, I wanted more violence... But the ending more than makes up for it, though I can't believe that it was that easy for Azula to infiltrate Ba Sing Sei (ironically Aang played a part in giving them such a welcome). Certainly looking forward to see whatever Azula has planned play out.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 18, 2006)

damn, I missed it cause of a movie i went to see, I'll watch it on the early morning showing later today..like in 8 or 10 hrs from now for me


----------



## some_guy (Nov 18, 2006)

It's up on Youtube.

Bush & Blair @ gay bar

Bush & Blair @ gay bar

Bush & Blair @ gay bar


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2006)

No BT yet?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 18, 2006)

thanx some guy. i'll help u grow some green bars. +repsssss

edit: just finished watching. i'm like wow amazing episode. the aang gang fought so well, so great. they were amazing. i loved it.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder what happened to Suki. Hopefully she didn't die.

It's too bad the preview only showed Zuko and Katara. I wanted to see what else happens. Oh well can't wait till December.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

December does seem like a long ways a way. Plus it's the finale. I wonder when season 3 starts?


----------



## pavister (Nov 19, 2006)

since azulu has infiltrated bahsingseh
this is goin to make it seem like what long fei said is true
that aang and them are tryin to take over the city 
thats how long fei is goin to put back into power


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 19, 2006)

not, true since katara is still there she can explain to the earth king that these aren't the real kyoshi warriors.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2006)

Unless something like what happened to Toph happens to Katara. The preview did say that her and Zuko spend some time together. Maybe they get trapped somewhere together?


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 19, 2006)

eh, whatever happens it's gonna be awesome, can't wait.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2006)

That's for sure. If it's the finale.. The fights should be like the one in "The Earth King".. But the nth degree.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2006)

So yea, what's this about the possibility of Katara healing Zuko's scar coming soon in the preview? I haven't seen it yet, and although I have been answered before by other members, I still don't get the idea of water being able to heal a scar that old.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe it's more of a poetic thing, since Zuko's scar is like a long burning fire of rage, it's also shaped like a flame. Gentle water erases the malice of his scar.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 19, 2006)

now that certainly is poetic, who knows, we shall see and maybe even be plesantly surprised.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 20, 2006)

wonder if it goes zuko X katara and then aang sees that and gets mad jealous?

since it seems like he's been trying to say he likes katara lately, especially last ep.  but I think that's stupid, cause katara is older than aang..and toph and aang are same age so I like that fit better.

the whole opposites attract thing is good to use in this show .

katara(water)XZuko(fire)...and Aang(air)XToph(earth).

plus toph is cute. and katara is too tall for aang haha.

it would seem too off imo if katara got w/ aang.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with you Neo, but apparently the writers are trying to make something out of Toph x Sokka ><


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2006)

They just need to get on with the fighting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> wonder if it goes zuko X katara and then aang sees that and gets mad jealous?
> 
> since it seems like he's been trying to say he likes katara lately, especially last ep.  but I think that's stupid, cause katara is older than aang..and toph and aang are same age so I like that fit better.
> 
> ...





2Shea said:


> I agree with you Neo, but apparently the writers are trying to make something out of Toph x Sokka ><




I think Aang just has that 12 year old puppy love/crush on Katara, nothing serious about it. As for Toph and Katara, they never had sisters, so they probaly grew together as more of a sisterly bond. Besides, they're the only girls, so Katara is probaly tired of hanging out with boys.

Yes, Toph is cute xD Like my sister would say "She's Hinata with balls!" XD


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 20, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> wonder if it goes zuko X katara and then aang sees that and gets mad jealous?
> 
> since it seems like he's been trying to say he likes katara lately, especially last ep.  but I think that's stupid, cause katara is older than aang..and toph and aang are same age so I like that fit better.
> 
> ...



lol, except I think technically Aang and Katara are the same age Katara is just taller (though Aang is technically older with 100 years and all), but yea I agree Katara x Aang just isn't right to me.


2Shea said:


> I agree with you Neo, but apparently the writers are trying to make something out of Toph x Sokka ><


except Sokka is waaay older than Toph that would be cradle robbing O_O besides Sokka has Suki.


----------



## delirium (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, Sokka and Toph are comic reliefe together.. But don't get it twisted. Sokka is NOT a one woman man.

Davey's right though.. More fighting please.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, there is always lots of fighting in the season finale times.  or so it seems.

I just hope my love connections come true.

the other ones people suggested seem wrong.

and whoever said aang and katara are same age is wrong, I can't really prove it, but I KNOW for sure that they say that katara is like 14 or something and aang is 12 or 10.


----------



## delirium (Nov 21, 2006)

Technically, Aang is 112.. But yeah.. He's 12 and Katara is 14. Which would make Aang getting Katara closeer to Sokka's coattails in pimp status.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, physically, he is twelve, though in suspended animation, you're not really alive, nor dead. Sokka would most likely will have multiple wives, if we view it from traditional Chinese drama.


----------



## pavister (Nov 25, 2006)

did all the avatar eps disappear off youtube


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 25, 2006)

the most recent one is still on just search avatar 38 or 218 or somethin


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think they're missing, they're just broken into parts. Like partA, partB, and partC. They have to do that so they don't get slapped with a copyright fine.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Nov 27, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> I don't think they're missing, they're just broken into parts. Like partA, partB, and partC. They have to do that so they don't get slapped with a copyright fine.


You don't really believe that do you? They are just as illegal broken up as they are as a whole.



			
				pavister said:
			
		

> did all the avatar eps disappear off youtube


I think a lot of them have, but most of the recent videos are still up. It works easiest if you search for the name of the episode, instead of the number.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 27, 2006)

well of course it's illegal, but I don't think anyone really cares, it's been going on for awhile now, took them long enough to get them off youtube.  I think I found the whole cowboy bebop movie on youtube, it was pretty good quality.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 27, 2006)

Question is it true that they have Katara and Zuko getting together?


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 28, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Question is it true that they have Katara and Zuko getting together?



Well they have a moment where they talk alone but I wouldn't go so far to say that they actually get together. I would have to watch the episode first before I make any conclusions~


----------



## warrior1000 (Nov 28, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Question is it true that they have Katara and Zuko getting together?



i hope not, i mean Aang has been with her since the beginning of the show. He even took her to a waterbending master in the north pole, and Katara never notices him, except in one episode. Where's the love for the young avatar?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 29, 2006)

called nasty rape of our young avatar..he's like 2 or 3yrs younger than her.

and anyways...it's obvious aang "loves" katara, he says so in the preview for the next ep "the guru" as part 1 of the season finale airing this friday.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Watching the finale right now... pretty good so far


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow.. what a way to end a season. What an uberly bad note.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 1, 2006)

What an awesome ending  i can't believe zuko would do that though


----------



## monk3 (Dec 1, 2006)

OH GOD. THAT WAS AMAZING.

AN ORGASM IN EPISODE FORM


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 1, 2006)

firtst off let me say OMG they talked about chakra. That was an awesome surprise. Secondly the fact that Toph can bend iron now is beyond awesome, further proof that Toph is as badass as one can get  Secondly that Zutara part was hyped up so much but nothing happened. Argh! Why did Zuko have to go and join back up with the fire nation?! His character was showing so much progress and developement, for him to join Azula's side is going like 10 steps back in his charcter developement, that's so annoying! God, I think I'm the only one getting sick of all these Katang moments, do something else god! Lastly the ending was such downer. First off Aang didn't even master his avatar state when he had the chance and now he'll never be able to do it (he decided to let go of katara too late!), secondly the whole firenation attack is completely ruined, second ba sing se is completely undersieged and there isn't a single STRONG nation left in the world they seek help from. Well, I seriously am wondering how they're gonna come back from this one.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 1, 2006)

^About chakra its not really a suprise since that is a common ideal with the eastern society. I still hold out hope that Zuku will turn in the end to stop his family. I also predict the last alliance of the elements. North/south pole + remnant earth benders + the last of the air benders.


----------



## Noodle (Dec 1, 2006)

That was a damn good ending to a season, though, in my opinion, not as good as the seige of the North Pole. I wonder if Zuko is up to something or if he's just seriously conflicted. He stated during the fight " I have changed". He had such tremendous character development this season that I doubt that the writers will throw it all away. It'd be much harder for him to gain any sort of trust from Aang and company though. Might he liberate Ba Sing Se? He looked like he improved a lot during the fight. He was going toe to toe with Katara, who was definetly handling Azula. She would have lost had Zuko not stepped in (but then Azula was handling Aang pretty well too. So is Katata>Aang?).

Zuko was just such an instrumental character if you think  about it. He was the reason that Ba Sing Se fell. Had he sided against Azula, there is no way she could have won. Zuko somehow vastly improved, Katara was uber, Aang, while he underperformed, was still a powerful opponent. Had the Dai Li shown up, they would have sided against Azula upon her defeat, or at worst been owned by Aang in the Avatar State. Even if he hadn't gone into the Avatar State, they had Iroh in reserves, and Toph and Sokka would have shown up. Their combined force could have certainly taken down the 28 (if I counted right) Dai Li agents present.

What happened to the Water Tribe Warriors though? And the real Kyoshi warriors? Will the Guru show up again? Did Aang master the Avatar State? If so, what implications does that hold for the AangxKatara pairing, which they seem to love hinting at. Writers have got some stuff to get on. 

On a final note, I think that Zuko is going to turn on Azula. He's been built up for the whole second season. I highly doubt that he's going to go back to being his old self. But then, I still trust Snape.


----------



## Al?l? (Dec 1, 2006)

@kakoishii
Sad you didn't like it. I enjoyed it. Brought up some unexpected turns. 

The fact that Aang left the guru was surprising. And then the idea that the two old sage like characters (Iroh and the Guru) have combating concepts to help Aang. Most interesting. 

And Aang lost. Going all avatar-esque and was impaled in the back. Now he has a scar just like Zuko. 

All the bending was excellent here. And as for the story, hmm, I really don't know what the good guys can do now. They got whooped. A whooped good. Best bet would be to go back to the northern water tribe and maybe unite the water forces from there.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 1, 2006)

lol you said "secondly" twice haha.

ok ok..sorry about that.

but I agree with you on everything you said.

the whole katara/aang love story is very annoying to me too.

I was really hoping the scar would disappear or something...with that water.

but he fucked up so he needs that scar to remind him that daddy isn't someone he needs love from anymore..I mean c'mon..he betrays the one and only person that has always loved him...it's sad.

I hope zuko wises up..and looks like uncle iroh is gonna be in prison.

I can't believe the dai li would betray the earth kingdom..

I think 3rd season whenever it comes will start with aang/company heading to the guru to get help.

last note:

AVATAR STATE= nine tails demon power overwhelming naruto.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 1, 2006)

Al?l? said:


> @kakoishii
> Sad you didn't like it. I enjoyed it. Brought up some unexpected turns.
> 
> The fact that Aang left the guru was surprising. And then the idea that the two old sage like characters (Iroh and the Guru) have combating concepts to help Aang. Most interesting.
> ...



Who said I didn't like it? I thought it was awesome it's just the ending was disapointing along with Zuko's undevelopement. It's not that surprising that Aang's avatar state failed, afterall the guru did say that if he left he'd never be able to go avatar state at all.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 1, 2006)

Who here was thinking Star wars during this episode? I mean Aang leaving guru screams luke and yoda. The whole avatar state then getting shot down was basically Luke vs. Vader.


----------



## Iria (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, the Zutara thing WAS definitely built up.

But damn, the bending was awesome! Katara is amazing and Toph bending metal...Crazy


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like this show. I am sad though, because I missed the season 2 finale. I have to watch it another way.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 1, 2006)

don't worry shinobi, it'll b on tomorrow morning if your in the US.  at I believe 10:30am ...you might wanna check  and look at tomorrow mornings showings..to make sure.


OK READ THIS TOO

looks like season 1 started in feb of 05, and took off break for july and august..season  2 started in march of 06..took off in august and most of october..cept for 1 week..so that stands to reason that season 3 will b march or april debut...but with the loss of mako in season 2..they'll need to find a new VA for him..since he didn't die...least I don't think.

so about 3 or 4 months w/o new avatar..I can't wait..but I will 

hope that makes some people less stressed on dates.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Azula may have gotten Aang this time.. but Aang beat her in The Drill. Katara has gotten really good though. Almost out of no where. It seems as they go through more battles.. she pulls something new out of her.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 1, 2006)

The season finale was awesome but I'm somewhat dissapointed with the ending. I liked how season 1 ended where we had some closure in that team Aang succeeded in saving the northern tribe and there was a brief moment of rest before they started their adventure again. The end of book 2 is just anothing evil cliffhanger with no new episodes in the near future. I suppose it can't always be so neatly resolved. 

It's too bad Zuko can't get it through his head who the real bad guys are. It would have been cool to see Katara get rid of that scar, too~

Toph metalbending = awesome!! 

I'd also like to add I find the romances in the show to be incredibly annoying >_>


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Dec 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> don't worry shinobi, it'll b on tomorrow morning if your in the US.  at I believe 10:30am ...you might wanna check  and look at tomorrow mornings showings..to make sure.



Thanks NeoDreamer! You just made my night.


----------



## Hat Hair (Dec 1, 2006)

Those were pretty good episodes, though the pacing was a bit uneven. Things started off slow and then went into overdrive; it felt as if we could have gotten another episode out of this whole thing. Not to say that I couldn't take my eyes away from the finale's finale. Aang was surprisingly ineffective in the four-way, being the least impressive of the combatants and ultimately his indecision cost the war against the Fire Nation when he chose to surrender to his desires versus his cosmic duty. I feel bad for the little guy. The introduction of the seven chakra went a long way towards developing his character, displaying his strengths and weaknesses.

Toph is starting to remind me of Zoro from One Piece, almost as if she's there just to be a badass. Not that it is a bad thing, but her non-impact has been standing out to me.

Sokka's subplot didn't really add anything to the episodes, though I imagine the small contigence of water tribe members will be allying with the Avatar next season more closely. He could also use a more diverse fighting style since he seems to be falling along the wayside in terms of that.

Boscoe is smarter than Zuko.

And what's Bumi doing all this time ? Being neutral is all well and good, but the man needs to make a move. Assuming that he still can.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow can u say best ep yet?

Season Finale delivered in Awesomeness. Katara was the MVP , she did her thing with her water bending. Aang just gave me chills when he used those green rocks ( kryptonite xD ) as an armor. As for Zuko he dissapointed the hell outta me.  
I'm not so crazy about Toph bending metal yet.

Definatly can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## Noodle (Dec 1, 2006)

Zuko has got to be up to somehting, that or we'll get even crazier character development in Book Three. If Zuko goes evil again just like that, after ALLLLLLLL that build-up, I seriously think that the writers are screwy in the head.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it's more that.. even after the whole "I've changed" deal.. he's still confused. He's obviously giving his actions second thoughts.. And who's gonna teach Aang fire bending? 'cept for Iroh.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 1, 2006)

All of Iroh's teachings that went into Zuko throughout the season were wasted. What a complete dissappointment. Toph bending metal, though, was awesome. Katara also kicked major butt in the finale. And poor Iroh. He will never be the same, not without Mako behind his voice.

Who else loves the depressing Mai? "Just take the bear." She doesn't even wanna fight.           And does this mean that Bosco and the Earth King have joined the party now?    :amazed


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 1, 2006)

Noodle said:


> Zuko has got to be up to somehting, that or we'll get even crazier character development in Book Three. If Zuko goes evil again just like that, after ALLLLLLLL that build-up, I seriously think that the writers are screwy in the head.



that's what I thought too, for them destroy a whole season of developement is annoying as hell. It's so annoying that even if he does realize he's being a douchebag it just won't make up for it. Ugh, how can still care about his father. Isn't it blantantly obvious to him now that his father doesn't love/care about him and it's because of him that his mother who actually DID love him left him.

@JB008 you're crazy if you think that Katara outshined Toph in the finale. Don't get me wrong Katara did some awesome stuff, but Toph broke an earthbending taboo by bending iron, that takes the win.

not sure what it is with the romance, but for some reason the romance in avatar has been so overdone that I could care less who ends up with who etc. I dunno the writers just found a way to kill that aspect for me.


----------



## warrior1000 (Dec 1, 2006)

The finale was good

I think iroh is going to teach aang fire bending, they will probably rescue him from ba sing se. 

I dont like the Dai li, i mean they gave up their city just like that to the fire nation. Long fang is probably going to double cross Azula and help Aang.

as for Zuko,he has become very unpredictable, i dont know what he is going to do.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2006)

omg i havnt watched it yet, any dd links pls, hurry uppls
cant wait for it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

lol..doubtful yet.

but it will re-air on nickelodeon saturday morning..tomorrow.

at 10am central time..so that's 11am eastern, and 8am pacific..if I added, subtracted the time zones correctly..well pscific I'm never sure if it's the same as eastern for certain shows..

like i told shinobi  just check And finally Sasuke with armor; Three make sure it's ur provider and in ur area.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 2, 2006)

All in all it was a good episode, and a good ending to the season. Honestly, I can't say that I'm happy with how things went with Zuko, but hey I liked everything else lol. Oh well I definately can't wait for Book 3 (the final book?!), and I'm anxious to get the DVDs for Book 2 aswell.

Oh well, overall great Finale, and I really want to watch this episode again lol.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2006)

Who here was thinking Star wars during this episode? I mean Aang leaving guru screams luke and yoda. The whole avatar state then getting shot down was basically Luke vs. Vader.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy shit what an episdoe. I cant get over the fact that Toph can bend metal now. She just took her biggest weakness and turned it to a BIG if not biggest strength. Other then Aang does this make her the strongest in the anime?

I always thought they would have 4 books just like the 4 elements. But i dont see how they can drag this out for 2 more seasons. Man Aang and the gang were so close to ending the war. Now they have to retreat and dont even know if Aang gonna be ok.

I LOVE a twist in a season finale and this was great i cant wait till the next season. So many new questions right now going thru my head.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 2, 2006)

^Avatar isn't an anime it's just a cartoon. Book 3 will undoubtedly be the last book considering each book was titled after the element he would master that season and since it already has air mastered Book 3 will be fire.


----------



## Noodle (Dec 2, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> ^Avatar isn't an anime it's just a cartoon. Book 3 will undoubtedly be the last book considering each book was titled after the element he would master that season and since it already has air mastered Book 3 will be fire.



I dunno, I wouldn't put it past them to draw it out for four seasons, especially after the unexpected twist that we just saw. Of course, i'm just saying that becasue I want more episodes.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 2, 2006)

Noodle said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't put it past them to draw it out for four seasons, especially after the unexpected twist that we just saw. Of course, i'm just saying that becasue I want more episodes.


to be honest if they did I'd be kind of upset. After Aang learns firebending all that's left is to crush the fire nation and then restore peace end of story. Considering how long it took him to master earth bending it should take a single season for him to learn fire bending and defeat the firelord. For them to stretch it an extra season would be overkill, and I don't codone stretching things out just so the creator can milk the cash cow. Though, if they wanted to have a move to complete the series that I wouldn't mind.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 2, 2006)

Well avatar is just as much an anime as anything else. I know to most people it's not, because it's American created, but it's animated in Korea, just like alot of anime are. But yeah, I don't consider it an anime really either, but this isn't a bad thing.

ANYWAY! I don't see them doing more than 3 Books, but it's always possible. I can't say I would mind them going on after Book 3, as long as the story stays as good as it has been. Oh well, guess we'll just have to see. I'm sure Book 3 will be quite action packed and all that.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah 3 will likely be the final book, they could do a 4th ..like an after firenation is defeated type deal...but that's up to them..and of course aang didn't really master water bending till 1/4 into book 2...so it's very possible...and we don't really know when in terms of months the eclipse will happen and then in months when the comet will come.  but i saw on a couple different sources

that in thing titled "avatar renewed for season 3" they kept saying he will meet the firelord..so yeah.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 2, 2006)

um could someone help me here? how can i get avatar? i need to download em. i'd appreciate it if you give links to a site. thanks!!


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

i actually like this show its pretty good once you get into the story line. and its not a rip-off its just another show with a powerful kid and nations from all the elementss


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

oh my i take everything that i said back..
i just found some similarities....

7 chakra's ang needs to open to master the avatar state
very similar to lee's gates to do the lotus.

there is a girl in avatar that uses pressure points to stop energy slow just like 
Neji & Hinata.

Kitara can heal just like Sakura and they are both the love interest of the main character.

thats all that i can think of right now, but if i do remember some more ill be back.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

darkviper said:


> oh my i take everything that i said back..
> i just found some similarities....
> 
> 7 chakra's ang needs to open to master the avatar state
> ...



Sorry.. but Naruto DID NOT create the idea of chakra. It's such an OLD idea and has much influence on asian culture.


----------



## Hanabi (Dec 2, 2006)

I hate Avatar. It's not funny and it's bited off of Naruto. And also, it's full of LOOKATUSWE'REAZNLOL.


----------



## Emery (Dec 2, 2006)

I just d/led the season finale.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did NOT expect Zuko to side with the fire nation, but I'm happy he did.  It was a cool twist.  The fight at the end was effing awesome.





And I'm pretty sure they'll do four books

Water, Earth, Fire, and Air.

Something tells me there's going to be more to deal with than just the fire nation.


And Hanabi, it doesn't bite off of Naruto at all.  If I'm right, it came out BEFORE Naruto even came out in English.  So don't give anyone that bullshit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2006)

no not really

avatar-hes 100 years old not 12 and he was born to be a hero thats why hes the avatar

naruto-no one liked naruto beginning of the series and they didn't have faith in him

not similar to avatar


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 2, 2006)

darkviper said:


> 7 chakra's ang needs to open to master the avatar state
> very similar to lee's gates to do the lotus.





Besides, Lee has eight gates and opening each has dire consequences. Gaining control of the Avatar state is a plus that looked to have no side effects besides giving up his love for Kitara.



> there is a girl in avatar that uses pressure points to stop energy slow just like
> Neji & Hinata.







> Kitara can heal just like Sakura and they are both the love interest of the main character.



Except Kitara's actually useful most of the time and isn't hung up on another guy.

Not refering to you but I am sick and tired of people saying it's ripping of Naruto this way and that. 

As it's been said many, many times before, Avatar is meticulous in how it uses Asian marital arts. The fact they both use similar sources is why they're so similar.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 2, 2006)

Emery said:


> I just d/led the season finale.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I still disagree. The books represent the element that Aang will master/learn in that season. It would be pointless to have an air book considering (1)Aang already knows how to air bend (2)even if there was more for him to learn, the air tribe is all but wiped out. There's no one left to teach him anything new.
It's not to say that it wouldn't be nice if there was another season, but I don't want them to keep going with it just for the sake of fans and the money. I don't want the series to seem endless and last longer than it should.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2006)

It's clear that there will be an air book and a fire book. Thus, we have reached the half way point in the series.

Next season should focus on the history, culture, and secrets of the Air Nomads. Perhaps we'll even find a surviving tribe of them. I predict the final book will be Fire, climaxing in a duel between Aang (with mastery of all 4 elements/avatar state) and Ozai (powered up by the meteor).

And last nights season finale certainly had the biggest WTF moment of Avatar history...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, I thought it was 100% certain Zuko would reject Azula and side with his Uncle. Then when he appeared in front of Aang I was all "awww, he's coming to help Azula". When he turns around and attacks Aang...Big WTF.

Great plot twist there, and the season ended on a very bleak note. I liked that.


----------



## darkviper (Dec 2, 2006)

to add to my previous list the avatars "avatar state" is very similar to naruto in the red fox state


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 2, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere there would only be three books. Too bad I can't find that link... :sweat


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 2, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> I remember reading somewhere there would only be three books. Too bad I can't find that link... :sweat



hope you find that it'll serve as further proof.


Megaharrison said:


> It's clear that there will be an air book and a fire book. Thus, we have reached the half way point in the series.
> 
> Next season should focus on the history, culture, and secrets of the Air Nomads. Perhaps we'll even find a surviving tribe of them. I predict the final book will be Fire, climaxing in a duel between Aang (with mastery of all 4 elements/avatar state) and Ozai (powered up by the meteor).
> 
> ...


It isn't clear until directly stated by a reliable source. Give me that and I'll believe you. It was stated at comicon at the avatar pannel that Aang will come across an easter (or western can't remember) air tribe of women, but hardly think that constitutes a whole book most likely an episode in the next book which will most likely be fire. Sorry but a 4th book would almost be overkill. Think of this book as the climax of the entire series. For their to be 2 following books would making the falling action leading to the finale drawn out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2006)

for those who havnt watched yet. half of the episode, yet.

Link removed

rapid links:

♥ Suuusaan ♥ ♥ Suuusaan ♥
♥ Suuusaan ♥


----------



## ExAzrael (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont' know why people think this show is ripping on naruto. There are no ninjas involved, and Elemental manipulation is the focus of the show, unlike Naruto.

BAH!

Anyway, I <3 this show, it's really the best thing to happen to Nick in a while.


*Spoiler*: __ 



GOD DAMN YOU ZUKO! WHY CAN'T YOU STOP BEING A DOUCHEBAG!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2006)

i dunnowhy but i'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad. this episode really makes me sad. all that zuko being back to asshole and aang cant finish avatar stuff. but they all are very well improved. tohp is indeed greatest earth bender. she's soooooooooooooooooo cool. but yet i'm still sad


----------



## Omega id (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I dont want to sound like the last guy (but I got no choice). My friend is really into Avatar (and he really hates Naruto - considering the only time he saw Naruto is when it aired on Cartoon Network). However, on first glimpse at the anime there were some elements on there that did remind me of Naruto (not saying its an americanized naruto, who knows, maybe it is, I dont care). The show isn't that bad though.

I only saw one or two episodes, but I already got a favorite character, and its that neji-like girl with the funky eyes and she can detect the sound waves that pass through the earth or some shit like that, lol. She was pretty cool when she tried to prove her father wrong and started fighting those bad guys regardless of the fact that she is blind. I might watch it from start but... meh... I donno. maybe.


----------



## delirium (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know if you watched the finale.. But Toph is even MORE badass than usual. And she's usually pretty bad ass.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Dec 3, 2006)

^^word. Shes so bad ass that where gonna have to to make up a new word for her. Also i never knew that Aang was scared of the fire lord. I cant see how he can beat him without the avatar state. 

Is Azula and Zuko teamed up strong enough to over throw the fire lord? I mean they did finally get the earth kingdom. Something there father could never do.


----------



## TDW (Dec 3, 2006)

I just started this show about a month ago or so, all caught up and such.  Im really impressed with this show.  Very good character development and storyline.

Loved the season finale, but still, Ive been reading around and cant believe the hype that there has been for a Katara x Zuko (no insult to anybody that does like this pairing of course).  Ive NEVER been one for pairing in any show, but Ive felt compelled in this show.  Its one of the things that draws me in to it.  But Zuko has done SO much betrayal and has tried to hurt Aang several times, why would Katara in her right mind want to go with someone that has hurt her friends on many occasions???

Thats why I was so happy with this finale, I think it showed so much emotion between Aang and Katara, and I hope that the finale showed that Aang even when he thought he was letting go showed that he can never trully let go of her (with him falling in the imagery at the end, just like the previous time when he couldnt let go of her).

I dont think there were any spoilers in this thing that you wouldnt understand unless you've seen the finale.  But I really like this show, unusual for me I thought, but it really is a keeper.


----------



## some_guy (Dec 3, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Well I dont want to sound like the last guy (but I got no choice). My friend is really into Avatar (and he really hates Naruto - considering the only time he saw Naruto is when it aired on Cartoon Network). However, on first glimpse at the anime there were some elements on there that did remind me of Naruto (not saying its an americanized naruto, who knows, maybe it is, I dont care). The show isn't that bad though.
> 
> I only saw one or two episodes, but I already got a favorite character, and its that neji-like girl with the funky eyes and she can detect the sound waves that pass through the earth or some shit like that, lol. She was pretty cool when she tried to prove her father wrong and started fighting those bad guys regardless of the fact that she is blind. I might watch it from start but... meh... I donno. maybe.



At a superficial level, it may seem like Naruto, but only because both shows draw upon past ideas.  Neither Naruto and Avatar invented ideas on chakra, chi, elements, good vs. evil, and balance.  These are all Eastern ideas that both shows drew upon, which may make Avatar seem to rip of Naruto.  However, once you get past the surface, you'll find Avatar stands on its own two legs.  

I think the major difference is the characters.  Avatar seems to have much better fleshed out characters.  Characters in Naruto seemed to be defined by one thing, and seem very static.  Compare Sasuke and Zuko.  Both seem like the brooding emo kid, but look at the transformation Zuko went through in seaon 2, before his slide back into darkness.  He's not the same person he was in season 1, that's for sure.  Compared with Sasuke, I don't remember seeing any change in his attitude from episode 1.  All the characters in the show have growth.

Also, since Avatar is created by Westerners, the girls in the show aren't useless love freaks, who's only goal in life is to get a guy (Hinata, Ino, and Sakura).  Every main girl in the show are strong characters, and they aren't defined by the guy they're chasing.  

Finally, the production values of Avatar is amazing.  The world of Avatar is very well fleshed out, with every single bending style drawing from a real life martial arts.  The mythology of the show is great, and its all connected.  The animation is beautiful (save for the season finale, WTF happened?), and every fight is choreographed with the help of a martial arts master.  All in all, just give it a try.  Find (with BT or youtube) Season 1, and start from there.  If by the 4rd episode, and you still don't like it, jump to the Storm and then Blue Spirit.  If these don't draw you in, then don't watch it, it's probably not for you.


----------



## darkviper (Dec 3, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Besides, Lee has eight gates and opening each has dire consequences. Gaining control of the Avatar state is a plus that looked to have no side effects besides giving up his love for Kitara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt say it was ripping naruto off i said that it has many similarities


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 3, 2006)

darkviper said:


> i didnt say it was ripping naruto off i said that it has many similarities



I never said you said it ripped off Naruto.


----------



## TDW (Dec 3, 2006)

Shouldnt really compare the two with just like chakra and stuff like that, since thats a major part of asian cultures, especially buddhist which more or less Aang is the most like with the monk life.
Also comparing any show to Naruto, is like comparing DBZ to Naruto... you know you can easily do it... but you know you really shouldnt

And I dont know if Aang actually gave up his love (since he fell at the end, just like before in the imagery when he didnt the first time, as I said)... at least i hope (is Aanga x Katara fan if it wasnt obvious in these two posts)


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 3, 2006)

the people who compare avatar to naruto, and say it's ripping naruto off are just *-ignorant-*

avatar's mythos is based heavily on hinduism/buddhism, wushu theory/application. china/korea/japan, india, inuits. 

the creators were influenced by miyazaki, samurai champloo, and others, but when you watch the show you see things like the kundalini, bagua, yiching, etc.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal between the Naruto and Avatar similarities is. OMG THEY BOTH USE ELEMENTS!!!1111 Who the Hell cares, both shows are enjoyable.

Avatar also draws more influence from non-Japanese Asian cultures anyway. Each nation can be seen as reflecting a culture of Asia. 

Earth Kingdom = Mainland China. From the building designs, to the giant wall, to the names of things they are very similar. Also, they are the physically largest state in the Avatar world, like China is in Asia. Lastly, it is run by a rather isolated Emperor. The way much of China was run for centuries.

Air Nomads = The monks of Tibet and the Himalayas. The similarities on the ideas the 2 groups shared, their monestary life, and their mountain based culture indicates this.

Water Tribe = Inuits. A Tribal based hunting culture in cold areas. Their apperances are also very similar.

Fire Nations = Japan. A highly aggressive and brutal island nation that sees itself as having a natural right to conquer the known world. It uses new and modern weapons to achieve these aims. Historically, when Japan began importing Western technology in the late 1800's it became this way. The way the Fire Nation is shown in the series would reflect the way many Asian cultures such as China and Korea view the Japanese.


These aren't confirmed facts, but just observations myself and many others have noticed.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow!!! I just saw this episode an hour ago, because of my constant missings of the episode.  Its just fucked that Zuko would betray the only person who's ever given you the time of day. But on the bright side at least those little filler episodes should stop. I mean now every nation has fallen, except for the northern water tribe. I think there's not going to be as many light hearted episodes if any after this season. I mean they're now about to fight the fire lord. I'll be really shocked if any episode isn't as serious as the finale.


----------



## Al?l? (Dec 3, 2006)

some_guy said:


> I think the major difference is the characters.  Avatar seems to have much better fleshed out characters.  Characters in Naruto seemed to be defined by one thing, and seem very static.  Compare Sasuke and Zuko.  Both seem like the brooding emo kid, but look at the transformation Zuko went through in seaon 2, before his slide back into darkness.  He's not the same person he was in season 1, that's for sure.  Compared with Sasuke, I don't remember seeing any change in his attitude from episode 1.  All the characters in the show have growth.



This is because Avatar has less characters and can, therefore, divulge more deeply into each. This is more common in west storylines for some reason, while eastern stories expand. 

It also worth noting that Avatar, in its base form, is an animated story. While Naruto, in its base form, is a story of still frame shots. Planning a story for manga/comic is different than planning it for an anime/cartoon. For one, perhaps the most important, is keeping the audience interested. The movement and music and voices can keep an animated story very much alive. Traditional media stories can't do that. So to cover that, you need new characters, more like a plethora of characters to get an idea of the world. 



> Also, since Avatar is created by Westerners, the girls in the show aren't useless love freaks, who's only goal in life is to get a guy (Hinata, Ino, and Sakura).  Every main girl in the show are strong characters, and they aren't defined by the guy they're chasing.



This is a Kishimoto thing, not a western vs. eastern thing. Sad he is like this, I truly believe the lore of ninjas is one of the few that can use the male and/or female sex equally. One of the main faults I find with Naruto. Could've been done differently, Kishimoto... it could have been done differently.



> Finally, the production values of Avatar is amazing.



It surely is.  Western storytellers are finally picking up on some things. First it was Teen Titans. I feel that really changed things in the west. Though it was from DC. Now Avatar came out, completely original and no boundaries it had to fit to like Teen Titans. I really hope the west further proceeds on this path, it is really worth it.

It's okay to compare Naruto and Avatar. Just don't think one ripped off another. Like, for me, I like Avatar's system of incorporating elements better than Naruto's. Then again, I like the genjutsus, ninjutsus, seals, taijutsu in Naruto (though I think Kishimoto messed up by kinda abandoning the logic behind doing handseals). 

What I liked about Naruto in the beginning was that jutsus and attacks weren't extravagant (one of the main things that attracted me to the series seeing as my last taste of such things was DBZ). Yuyu Hakusho did this very well also. People were able to fight in a ring without some sideline suspecter saying "let's get out of here, he's going to blow up the world!!" Now I feel Naruto lost that feel. Naruto's crater while practicing his jutsu. Tsunade and Sakura's earth shattering punches. Sasuke blowing up an entire cave just by yawning when Sai woke him up. Avatar battles a more controlled and not as much about colossal destructive power.


----------



## Nico (Dec 3, 2006)

I believe the next season will bring more of a lead in the story.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 3, 2006)

Al?l? said:


> What I liked about Naruto in the beginning was that jutsus and attacks weren't extravagant (one of the main things that attracted me to the series seeing as my last taste of such things was DBZ). Yuyu Hakusho did this very well also. People were able to fight in a ring without some sideline suspecter saying "let's get out of here, he's going to blow up the world!!" Now I feel Naruto lost that feel. Naruto's crater while practicing his jutsu. Tsunade and Sakura's earth shattering punches. Sasuke blowing up an entire cave just by yawning when Sai woke him up. Avatar battles a more controlled and not as much about colossal destructive power.



Not quite   Toph could move mountains (litterally), Katara could empty oceans, and Azula could set fire to entire nation. Mind you Aang could probably do all of this at the same time in the Avatar state, so in a way it's almost a rule of thumb of shounen like series to include overly destructive elements after all even Yuyu Hakusho lost its sense of controlled power once the series headed toward the Sensui arc. DBZ just happens to be the most destructive on the list.


----------



## warrior1000 (Dec 3, 2006)

i know zuko did a very asshole move by siding with azula, but sinse the finally began i have had the feeling that Zuko's matamorphsis is not done. He is still deciding, and the biggest challenge he will face is Azula and his father. He has to overcome this to become a man. The unpredictble nature of Zuko is still in effect, i hope he sides with his Uncle.

On the other hand, Aang sems to be developing alot of respect for Iroh.


----------



## Al?l? (Dec 3, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> Not quite   Toph could move mountains (litterally), Katara could empty oceans, and Azula could set fire to entire nation. Mind you Aang could probably do all of this at the same time in the Avatar state, so in a way it's almost a rule of thumb of shounen like series to include overly destructive elements after all even Yuyu Hakusho lost its sense of controlled power once the series headed toward the Sensui arc. DBZ just happens to be the most destructive on the list.



I'm talking about in battle situations. And even then, I don't think none can do what you mentioned. Bumi, surely one of the best earthbenders, showed some strain with moving that large piece of rock when sparring against Aang. 

And all didn't watch all of Yuyu Hakusho, but from the parts I remember, it was fairly moderate in its destructive power. 

But you see what I'm saying though right? Maybe it's a personal preference to  see battles orchestrated like this. Even when the shinobi got into kuchiyose no jutsu, it was a bit iffy. Kakashi's dogs were great. Jiraiya's human height frogs were nice. But those gigantic boss summons bothered me. Especially something like Tsunade's slugs.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 3, 2006)

Alálà said:


> I'm talking about in battle situations. And even then, I don't think none can do what you mentioned. Bumi, surely one of the best earthbenders, showed some strain with moving that large piece of rock when sparring against Aang.
> 
> And all didn't watch all of Yuyu Hakusho, but from the parts I remember, it was fairly moderate in its destructive power.
> 
> But you see what I'm saying though right? Maybe it's a personal preference to  see battles orchestrated like this. Even when the shinobi got into kuchiyose no jutsu, it was a bit iffy. Kakashi's dogs were great. Jiraiya's human height frogs were nice. But those gigantic boss summons bothered me. Especially something like Tsunade's slugs.



it's true that none of them have done anything close to that in *mediocre* battles, but what I'm talking about are the BIG battles (besides why would anyone in any series perform battle moves _not_ in a battle. As far as my memory serves the DBZ character were only throwing out super human moves while fighting ). Notice as the plot has started to get more intense, what each of them have done in battles has gone that way too. Bumi is a good earth bender, but hell if Toph didn't have the potential to surpass (hell with the metal bending I'd say she has or is pretty close) him then I'm sure he wouldn't have recomended that Aang learn earth bending from her rather than him. Did you see the finale? Katara moved enough water to pretty much drain an ocean if she wanted. The battle was getting intense, I wouldn't have put it past her if she had that ammount of water to bend. Azula definitely _would_ set fire to whole nation I it's completely within her reach _to_ set fire to whole nation. And lastly Aang can pretty much do anything including all of this considering (1)he's the avatar (2) the avatar state gives him near godly power. Considering you've admitted to not having see _all_ of yu yu hakusho, you wouldn't know that the fights in that anime in fact _did_ excalate to the point where the characters could in fact shatter cities if they wanted to. Seriously watch the complete Sensui arc and you'll be amazed at how high their powers escalated as the battles continued to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2006)

Why are people forgetting that Azula shot Aang? He was about to let go of Katara. It wasn't that he didn't or couldn't. He was shot!! And who the fuck said the animation in the finale was off???!


----------



## some_guy (Dec 4, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> And who the fuck said the animation in the finale was off???!



It's hard to pinpoint exactly what was wrong with the animation, but I can think of two examples.  When Aang looks over to Katara, her octopus move seemed very jerky, as if she was moving too fast or they were skipping frames in the animation.  

Other part is when they land to go back to their house to look for Katara.  Appa looks like a cardbox cutout since he isn't animated in any way, and the contrast is very strong between him and the background.  There are other parts where the faces or movements just seem off.

Granted, these are minor (especially compared to what we see in Naruto fillers), but the sum of all these little things detract from the show.  Part of the problem is Avatar has such high expectations.  After Season 1's finale, anything less than perfect is a "failure".  Watch the animation quality of the Drill during the final fight.  I was hoping to have that kind of quality through the season finale, but it just wasn't there.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2006)

some_guy said:


> It's hard to pinpoint exactly what was wrong with the animation, but I can think of two examples.  When Aang looks over to Katara, her octopus move seemed very jerky, as if she was moving too fast or they were skipping frames in the animation.
> 
> Other part is when they land to go back to their house to look for Katara.  Appa looks like a cardbox cutout since he isn't animated in any way, and the contrast is very strong between him and the background.  There are other parts where the faces or movements just seem off.
> 
> Granted, these are minor (especially compared to what we see in Naruto fillers), but the sum of all these little things detract from the show.  Part of the problem is Avatar has such high expectations.  After Season 1's finale, anything less than perfect is a "failure".  Watch the animation quality of the Drill during the final fight.  I was hoping to have that kind of quality through the season finale, but it just wasn't there.



So you're that kind of person huh? Always expecting the best even when a person tries their best. It wouldn't make sense to argue with you.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 4, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Why are people forgetting that Azula shot Aang? He was about to let go of Katara. It wasn't that he didn't or couldn't. He was shot!! And who the fuck said the animation in the finale was off???!


Not true, Aang stayed in his crystal barage until he let go of Katara and released the last chakra gate, however because it was too late to begin with the avatar state didn't last. If it was a true Avatar state despite the fact of whether or not Azula shot him he wouldn't have went down.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't think it was the avatar state the guru was talking about..cause that would make aang in full control like guru said he would be.

guru said he'll b able to control it..and know what's happening..it seemed like when he did go into avatar state he wasn't in control..i mean c'mon he was just floating.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 5, 2006)

Zuko probaly took the last chance he might have had to get back with his family, it's not hard to believe that he'd turn on them. Plus Zuko really didn't do anything in his life that he was so truly ashamed of, and he didn't expect his Uncle Iroh to end up being arrested. Zuko wasn't aware of the consequences at the time, and went with the only option that was vivid to him, as it was literally burned into his face, and haunts him for so long. Zuko didn't toss away all the character development he had in the previous books, it's just come to a climax, it's still not over at all.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 5, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I don't think it was the avatar state the guru was talking about..cause that would make aang in full control like guru said he would be.
> 
> guru said he'll b able to control it..and know what's happening..it seemed like when he did go into avatar state he wasn't in control..i mean c'mon he was just floating.



yup what neo said, if it was true avatar state it wouldn't have fizzled out regardless of whether or not Azula shot him.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 6, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> yup what neo said, if it was true avatar state it wouldn't have fizzled out regardless of whether or not Azula shot him.



then please tell me, why is it that roku said if aang is *"killed"* in the avatar state , the cycle will end? please enlighten me, just because he's in the avatar state doesn't mean he's invulnerable. 

aang was *in* the avatar state, though wasn't in control at the moment. like walking through a door-you open the door then walk through. aang opened the gate, but didn't finish the process. but was still in it. 

and aang did let go of katara for that moment so he could progress


----------



## KawaiiHime (Dec 6, 2006)

I must say I was quite disapointed with the season finale... Like as a pair of episodes they were good, but for a finale... LAME!!! Just wasn't as good as the season one finale in my opinion. Although it was definitely cool to see Toph tearin' up all that metal, she is truly a BEAST!!!!!

Seeing the previews truly brought back my Zutara fan-ness-ish but nooooo Zuko just had to go all meh I want my honor back and go all bad guy on us... How could you Zuko?!?!?!?! Sooo close to Zutara! I blame Aang!!!!! and Iroh! Man could the timing been any worse?! Sooo close..... 

The ending left a lotta questions going into the third and final season and I cant wait to have'em answered!


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 6, 2006)

The last three episode about Zuko trying to move on with his life were pretty much tossed out the door with the final i mean they were worthless plot development.


----------



## Trias (Dec 6, 2006)

They were not worthless, no. They probably will make Zuko change sides once again in later parts of series, obviously. If Zuko were to change sides in the season 2 finale, that would've been something that was expected for such a long time. So they chose the unexpected one. When Zuko really changes sides later on, it'll be much more surprising. Sorta.


----------



## Al?l? (Dec 6, 2006)

I just thought of something. 

For the next season, I think the secret organization Iroh is apart of my start to become active. I think they were called the Lotus, I believe. They could move within Ba Sing Se to free Iroh or someone of the Lotus can seek to teach Aang firebending. I think it'll be interesting to see the Lotus concept back into the story... they brought a lot of mystery and intrigue when mentioned.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 6, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> then please tell me, why is it that roku said if aang is *"killed"* in the avatar state , the cycle will end? please enlighten me, just because he's in the avatar state doesn't mean he's invulnerable.
> 
> aang was *in* the avatar state, though wasn't in control at the moment. like walking through a door-you open the door then walk through. aang opened the gate, but didn't finish the process. but was still in it.
> 
> and aang did let go of katara for that moment so he could progress



At the time Roku told him that he had no control of the avatar state so it was completely possible for him to be killed while he's in it. I never said avatar state made him invulnerable. If he has control he can better protect himself from attacks though. When he was fighting Azula in the finale he didn't have control of the avatar state nor was a true avatar state, other wise he could have reverted her attack better, but because he was at of control and it wasn't a true avatar state Azula was able to shoot him down easily. The avatar state isn't invulnerable, but it also shouldn't be able to brought down so easily (one shot from Azula and you're down? give me a break.). That's just my two cents.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 6, 2006)

.......the avatar state is a huge powerup. so let me try and make this a little more clear to you. i'll give you two huge bazookas. as you're loading them up ready to blow shit up, i'll sneak behind you, where you don't see me, and hit you with a tazer. 



you're griping about one shot and you're down? azula is releasing lightning. i don't think i really need to go further than that


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 6, 2006)

you're comparing a sneak attack to a direct attack. It's not like Azula popped up behind him and shot him in the back. Her attack was blantantly frontal and it wasn't done any faster than she normally does her attacks. Avatar state is a huge powerup and I'd like to think that's an overall powerup (attack powerup *and* defense). I refuse to believe that a true avatar state is so weak that it can't defend a frontal attack, that would be like Naruto going Kyuubi and Sasuke knocking him into submission with a katon directly after, doesn't make much sense does it?


----------



## warrior1000 (Dec 7, 2006)

the attack was not frontal, but i agree avatar state can not be so weak.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 7, 2006)

he was -*not*- hit in the front. if you *pay attention* to the scene. even -*before*- he comes out of the cystal barrier azula has snuck away. as he's rising, you *do not* see azula. and when he is hit, you see the main line of lightning coming from behind, and you see aang's back in the reflection of azulas eyes.

comparing naruto and avatar is ridiculous

honestly, i don't know how many more times i can keep pointing the obvious. my analogy was pretty spot on. but since you think the avatar state has such a high defense. i guess in the episode -the desert- katara must be the strongest bender in the series because she just walked effortlessly over to aang, while he was in the avatar state and then she hugged him. 

i still fail to see where you make a valid argument


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 7, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> he was -*not*- hit in the front. if you *pay attention* to the scene. even -*before*- he comes out of the cystal barrier azula has snuck away. as he's rising, you *do not* see azula. and when he is hit, you see the main line of lightning coming from behind, and you see aang's back in the reflection of azulas eyes.
> 
> comparing naruto and avatar is ridiculous
> 
> ...


first of all your analogy was _not_ spot on. Secondly, the only reason I used a Naruto comparison is because it's what I came up with at the moment I could have used any show. By using the Naruto comparison I was in no way saying that Naruto going kyuubi is equal in power to the avatar state, it's just a comparison through series. _Normally_ when a character goes through a power up it's a full scale power up not just more fire power. It wouldn't be much of a power up if it wasn't full scale. I'd have to look at the part again to see if it was frontal or not (I was normal and only watched it once), but regardless my analogy stands. Would it make sense for Naruto to get shot down by Sasuke's katon right after he went Kyuubi, no in fact that would be embarrasing and unimpressive. Would it makes sense for Goku to be knocked out cold by a mere energy blast right after going super saiyan, no that would be just as lame, unimpressive, and a mockery to that power up. I really can't think of anymore analogies at the moment, but that's the way these types of shows work. I'm not gonna say Avatar is shounen, but it works in a similar way to shounen anime even though it's not anime.  In shounen anime people don't get shot down right after they power up, at least without a reason for it. The reason here is it wasn't a true avatar state. Aang lost his chance to claim complete control of the Avatar state and it still remains to be seen how and if he'll claim that chance. I'll say it again, I refuse to believe that a true avatar state is really that weak.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know a good place to post fan fiction for Avatar? I can't put stuff up on Fanfiction.net (AAAAAAAAAAH DAMNIT!!!) so... ?


----------



## Demonic-Fox (Dec 7, 2006)

avatar is cool


----------



## Marsala (Dec 7, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> first of all your analogy was _not_ spot on. Secondly, the only reason I used a Naruto comparison is because it's what I came up with at the moment I could have used any show. By using the Naruto comparison I was in no way saying that Naruto going kyuubi is equal in power to the avatar state, it's just a comparison through series. _Normally_ when a character goes through a power up it's a full scale power up not just more fire power. It wouldn't be much of a power up if it wasn't full scale. I'd have to look at the part again to see if it was frontal or not (I was normal and only watched it once), but regardless my analogy stands. Would it make sense for Naruto to get shot down by Sasuke's katon right after he went Kyuubi, no in fact that would be embarrasing and unimpressive. Would it makes sense for Goku to be knocked out cold by a mere energy blast right after going super saiyan, no that would be just as lame, unimpressive, and a mockery to that power up. I really can't think of anymore analogies at the moment, but that's the way these types of shows work. I'm not gonna say Avatar is shounen, but it works in a similar way to shounen anime even though it's not anime.  In shounen anime people don't get shot down right after they power up, at least without a reason for it. The reason here is it wasn't a true avatar state. Aang lost his chance to claim complete control of the Avatar state and it still remains to be seen how and if he'll claim that chance. I'll say it again, I refuse to believe that a true avatar state is really that weak.



Lightning is the ultimate attack in the Avatar world. There is nothing to suggest that an Avatar in the Avatar State would be immune to a direct hit by lightning. So a sneak attack by lightning should always have the potential to kill Aang. If Aang had perfected the Avatar State, he would be fully aware of his surroundings and so be less likely to be sniped from behind, but there's no reason to expect that he could just shrug off the lightning.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 7, 2006)

see what kind of discussion you can get here. you'll see that your argument/opinion isn't valid.

your smartass remark about being normal and only watching it once? well, i must apologize for myself and all the people out there who buy dvds, cds, books, etc. because we all must be dumbasses for rewatching/reading/listening something we enjoy. my bad


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 8, 2006)

Marsala said:


> Lightning is the ultimate attack in the Avatar world. There is nothing to suggest that an Avatar in the Avatar State would be immune to a direct hit by lightning. So a sneak attack by lightning should always have the potential to kill Aang. If Aang had perfected the Avatar State, he would be fully aware of his surroundings and so be less likely to be sniped from behind, but there's no reason to expect that he could just shrug off the lightning.



ultimate attack, I'm sure that could be debated, but I never said that he'd be immune. I agree a controlled avatar state could better defend it so no argument there, actually this further validates that Aang wasn't it a true avatar state which was my point all along.


Iijyanaika said:


> see what kind of discussion you can get here. you'll see that your argument/opinion isn't valid.
> 
> your smartass remark about being normal and only watching it once? well, *i must apologize for myself and all the people out there who buy dvds, cds, books, etc. because we all must be dumbasses for rewatching/reading/listening something we enjoy.* my bad


you said it, not me bud. I only mentioned I watched it once because, well I was normal and watched it once and didn't obsess over it. I normally don't obsess or tv programs and if I rewatch something it's only because I was bored and it just happened to be rerunning on tv. If you think my argument is so invalid then give a decent argument that'll prove that not a forum link (that only validates in my mind that I've won this one). I generally don't make a habit of joining forums unless I plan to discuss in them in a long term basis, nf is pretty much the only board where I go on and discuss things reguallarly, but maybe I'll find be people to have a good debate with there. Oh and fyi I wasn't trying to be smart, possibly snide , I guess it just came off that way.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2006)

i'm still coming to terms with this season's finale. it was mind wrenching!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 8, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> ultimate attack, I'm sure that could be debated, but I never said that he'd be immune. I agree a controlled avatar state could better defend it so no argument there, actually this further validates that Aang wasn't it a true avatar state which was my point all along.
> 
> you said it, not me bud. I only mentioned I watched it once because, well I was normal and watched it once and didn't obsess over it. I normally don't obsess or tv programs and if I rewatch something it's only because I was bored and it just happened to be rerunning on tv. If you think my argument is so invalid then give a decent argument that'll prove that not a forum link (that only validates in my mind that I've won this one). I generally don't make a habit of joining forums unless I plan to discuss in them in a long term basis, nf is pretty much the only board where I go on and discuss things reguallarly, but maybe I'll find be people to have a good debate with there. Oh and fyi I wasn't trying to be smart, possibly snide , I guess it just came off that way.



He was just getting his mojo up and running. It'd be like attacking Naruto when he's letting the kyuubi out. Rather then being cliche and stupid and letting the hero charge up their power or w/e because of course in naruto the bad guy is actually stupid enough to do that, avatar did the realistic thing and had one of the bad guys not be intimidated and had them think to sneak an attack during the transition to power when Aang will at least be distracted and otherwise preoccupied getting used to the control and power.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 9, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> you said it, not me bud. I only mentioned I watched it once because, well I was normal and watched it once and didn't obsess over it. I normally don't obsess or tv programs and if I rewatch something it's only because I was bored and it just happened to be rerunning on tv. If you think my argument is so invalid then give a decent argument that'll prove that not a forum link (that only validates in my mind that I've won this one). I generally don't make a habit of joining forums unless I plan to discuss in them in a long term basis, nf is pretty much the only board where I go on and discuss things reguallarly, but maybe I'll find be people to have a good debate with there. Oh and fyi I wasn't trying to be smart, possibly snide , I guess it just came off that way.



you don't obsess over tv programs, yet you're on a forum for a tv program? you have 600+ post more than i do(granted some could be random nonsense), but this is a site dedicated to a tv program. so you've contradicted yourself there. unless coming to a website daily isn't obsessing, yet rewatching/reading/listening to something once or twice or more is. 

i did give you a valid reason, you're just too ignorant and or dumb to understand/see what i was saying. you said he wasn't hit from behind. when it clearly shows in azulas eyes, his back. i don't know about you but if someones back is shown in someones eyes, i would think that means they're behind them? 

you never disproved roku's warning about being killed in the avatar state. which means............the avatar state couldn't possibly be in jeopardy from a lightning strike. since only a rare few fire benders can actually use the technique. you must be right, because roku is incompetent and knows nothing about the avatar state.........

aang was glowing, he was in the avatar state. throughout the entire 2 seasons when he glows, he's in it. it's not like an ejaculation.....almost.....almost..........almost......BAM! all in your face
it's like a light switch from what we've seen, it's either on or off. when in the show has he ever had a half avatar state-1/3 avatar state-3/4 avatar state? 

the fact of the matter is, azula hit him from behind with an extremely powerful attack. if you want some kind of naruto analogy. naruto ch333-334, kakashi hitting kakuzu from behind with raikiri. 

if you can disprove what i've said, then maybe you're not the little twat that i think you are


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 9, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> you don't obsess over tv programs, yet you're on a forum for a tv program? you have 600+ post more than i do(granted some could be random nonsense), but this is a site dedicated to a tv program. so you've contradicted yourself there. unless coming to a website daily isn't obsessing, yet rewatching/reading/listening to something once or twice or more is.
> 
> i did give you a valid reason, you're just too ignorant and or dumb to understand/see what i was saying. you said he wasn't hit from behind. when it clearly shows in azulas eyes, his back. i don't know about you but if someones back is shown in someones eyes, i would think that means they're behind them?
> 
> ...



I stand by my defense for why Aang got hit by lightning. At this point this is a contest of opinions. But the story had him get hit by lightning in the avatar state. So unless this pompous guy I'm quoting wants to buy avatar and rewrite the season finale and book 3 fire he needs to stfu because as far as the people whose opinions matter on this subject (the people who write the story for the show) Aang can get hit by lightning in the avatar state.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 9, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> you don't obsess over tv programs, yet you're on a forum for a tv program? you have 600+ post more than i do(granted some could be random nonsense), but this is a site dedicated to a tv program. so you've contradicted yourself there. unless coming to a website daily isn't obsessing, yet rewatching/reading/listening to something once or twice or more is.
> 
> i did give you a valid reason, you're just too ignorant and or dumb to understand/see what i was saying. you said he wasn't hit from behind. when it clearly shows in azulas eyes, his back. i don't know about you but if someones back is shown in someones eyes, i would think that means they're behind them?
> 
> ...


stupid and or dumb huh, get fustrated with a debate and that's when the insults get cranked out  . Honestly I don't generally rewatch or reread anything, relistening to music kind of wouldn't make sense not to do most songs only average 3:50 if you like it why wouldn't you, but I'll rewatch certain episodes of show if I like them enough and I only reread my favorite parts of a book, hardly ever the whole thing unless I've forgotten what's it about. Sure I have 900+ post but mind you I joined nearly 2 years ago and ever since I started college I'm bored 60% of the time so I come here a whole lot more now to find something interesting to talk about so the last 300 some posts were probably from the last couple months (and I don't make nonsense posts you're welcome to check my last 250 if you want). My aim was never to disprove roku's warning, there's nothing to disprove there, he said it so it's true. My aim this whole entire time was to (1)claim that Aang wasn't in a true avatar state when he tried to take down Azula (2) show that a true avatar state has an all around power up. Period! That's it nothing else. So, what I'm saying is be it whether it was Azula who took him down or Zuko or anyone else he wouldn't be able to maneuver very well, he was out of control, and not even in a real avatar state. He was doomed the second he thought he could pull it off. Oh and your naruto analogy is weak in fact it further proves my point that in series like Avatar or Aang "sneak attacks" hardly ever work, after all in real life they would, Azula would have killed Aang and right now Kakuzu would have been dead right now, but since those kind of shows don't work out that way Kakuzu is still alive and Aang though defeated has a second go at Azula. FYI pulling out petty insults just undermines the whole argument and is discrediting to yourself, I'd be more willing to take your arguments seriously if you keep it clean.


HinaJunkie713 said:


> I stand by my defense for why Aang got hit by lightning. At this point this is a contest of opinions. But the story had him get hit by lightning in the avatar state. So unless this pompous guy I'm quoting wants to buy avatar and rewrite the season finale and book 3 fire he needs to stfu because as far as the people whose opinions matter on this subject (the people who write the story for the show) Aang can get hit by lightning in the avatar state.


lol, I love you hinajunkie


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> He was just getting his mojo up and running. It'd be like attacking Naruto when he's letting the kyuubi out. Rather then being cliche and stupid and letting the hero charge up their power or w/e because of course in naruto the bad guy is actually stupid enough to do that, avatar did the realistic thing and had one of the bad guys not be intimidated and had them think to sneak an attack during the transition to power when Aang will at least be distracted and otherwise preoccupied getting used to the control and power.



While that is true, there has been alot of cliche moments in Avatar. This was just a one thing to make the season finale more "Oh snap!" but you know, the next season when Aang gets that same chance, I bet you Azula and Zuko will be standing there waiting.lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 9, 2006)

And oh, I stand on my opinion that Aang was *about* to enter into the Avatar state until he was shot down by Azula. Lol, it's funny how we are getting to serious with our debates, as if it was a Naruto discussion.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I stand by my defense for why Aang got hit by lightning. At this point this is a contest of opinions. But the story had him get hit by lightning in the avatar state. So unless this pompous guy I'm quoting wants to buy avatar and rewrite the season finale and book 3 fire he needs to stfu because as far as the people whose opinions matter on this subject (the people who write the story for the show) Aang can get hit by lightning in the avatar state.



i'm not sure if you misspelled something, or you're just extremely confused, but i'm one of the ones saying that aang *-was-* hit by lightning in the avatar state.........

kakoishii- one of my things is you haven't admitted you were wrong. i think the whole reason why i got into this argument was that aang was hit from behind. and you said he wasn't. while continuing to argue with everything else. 

as things stand we had the warning from roku, the apparent avatar state shoot down, then katara having to pull out her -special water- and aang's tatoo giving off a faint glow. that pretty much seals the deal to me. he'll probably have the avatar state again, but at a later time

are you saying that the avatar state we've been seeing isn't a complete avatar state, but one that he can control is? 





> he wouldn't be able to maneuver very well, he was out of control, and not even in a real avatar state.


 if you're just trying to state whether he was in a controlled state or not. i can agree upon what you're saying. but denying that he was in a state at all while being hit with lightning is something we'll just be disagreeing about.

petty insults were started by you my friend-i had a rough night at work


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 9, 2006)

^no no my friend, I haven't said anything petty or insulting maybe slightly condescending, but I am apt to be snide  I never called you ignorant or dumb or stupid or even a douchebag, can't say the same for you either, and then you attacked me just because I happen to have 600+ more posts than you which is kind of insulting to all the people who have thousands more posts than I do. It's petty because it doesn't pertain just stick to the argument is all I'm saying. I haven't said anything about the attack from the back since about a page ago mainly because the last time I saw the said episode was last week and I wouldn't be able to validate it so I've since let that go and haven't said anything about it. My use of control, hmm...well it'd be pure speculation for me to say he was even more out of control, but it didn't seem like a very strong avatar state that he was in either if you compare all the other times his gone into it, but thus far he hasn't ever been in complete control of the avatar state so...yea so far we've never  seen a controled avatar state I may be wrong about the hit from behind thing (I honestly can't remember and can't be bothered to watch it again just for that part), but I'm not going to say I'm wrong about everything else just to satisfy you, debates just don't work that way


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oops... I don't think I realized you were being sarcastic.... Sorry your right. But why are people debating this so much. Just the fact that there was no lightning in front of him, or coming at him from the front. Also I just watched it on itunes like 20 times (just that part) and Azula definately moved around and he definately, at the very least, doesn't get hit in the front. Besides the burns on his back.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

^because debating is fun , but I'm willing to end it if everyone's up for it


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

I should really be getting back into this show.... I haven't seen it since Appa got stolen.

Has Season 3 started yet?


----------



## delirium (Dec 10, 2006)

Not.. it was just the finale a few weeks ago. So not for some odd months til season 3.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 10, 2006)

you said you were normal as opposed to me not being? meh? everything else is opinion. just the whole lightning thing was fact 

i had a good night at the bar so we'll end it  

i was told season 3 starts in january. that would be great because we'd see avatar-naruto-and hopefully bleach.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 10, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> While that is true, there has been alot of cliche moments in Avatar. This was just a one thing to make the season finale more "Oh snap!" but you know, the next season when Aang gets that same chance, I bet you Azula and Zuko will be standing there waiting.lol



You're right there have been cliche moments. There's been a ton of them. Just the fact that Aang, at least as powerful as katara at waterbending outside the avatar state, and as strong with air and earth as he is is that pathetic in the season finale just to make the need for the avatar state obvious. That was just not a great move on the part of the writers. (Note that's not actually meant to be an example of a cliche moment in avatar. If it is by accident, yay, but if not w/e)

I still need to know where -besides Fanfiction.net (it doesn't work for me for some reason - I can post Fan fiction for avatar that doesn't have super strict rules about tame lemon, lemon, implied lemon, _physical contact, eye contact_ *rants, annoyed*


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

Iijyanaika said:


> you said you were normal as opposed to me not being? meh? everything else is opinion. just the whole lightning thing was fact
> 
> i had a good night at the bar so we'll end it
> 
> i was told season 3 starts in january. that would be great because we'd see avatar-naruto-and hopefully bleach.



In all seriousness the "I'm normal" thing was a joke   but I guess you took it personally, sorry if it bothered you somehow. Not sure if we'll see avatar back as early as January maybe March I'm not sure myself.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 10, 2006)

K... really not offended/bothered by no one knowing of a decent place for avatar fan fiction but at least tell me you don't if you don't.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 10, 2006)

^I'd help you out but all the avatar sites I've been to are all favorited on my PC at home, and I never really went to them that much so I don't know the addresses. If you want to know that bad I can give you some links when I go home for Christmas vacation next week.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 10, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> ^I'd help you out but all the avatar sites I've been to are all favorited on my PC at home, and I never really went to them that much so I don't know the addresses. If you want to know that bad I can give you some links when I go home for Christmas vacation next week.



I just need a way to get people to read mine. Sure.. exluding Zatura (Stewie Griffen: EEEEEWEWEWEW!!!) I'll soon have read everything avatar on ff.net. I really move in a week. *converted to Avatar ff immeadiately after season finale. Like my first fanfic was 4 pages in by the second coming of the episode.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well in your face!! How about this about the Avatar state!!


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Screenshot won't load all the way.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 11, 2006)

When you get to the map, click around the top area with the white circles and Aang's picture should pop up. It should read the episode title (Crossroads of Destiny). After that, click on gear and more. Then click on the Avatar state looking Aang and then you can read all about it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 11, 2006)

I KNEWWWWWWWWW IT...

I'm a pessimistic so I went with that originally haha.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 17, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> I KNEWWWWWWWWW IT...
> 
> I'm a pessimistic so I went with that originally haha.



That's not an all that pessimistic conclusion...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea, it seems ever since that question we've all been arguing about had been answered, it has been dead in here.lol


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 18, 2006)

^that's only because the season ended so there's nothing much to talk about until the next season premiers. Unless you prefer the intellectual conversation of "ZOMG AVATAR IS THE GREATEST !!!11!1"


----------



## Omega id (Dec 18, 2006)

Well the last episode I saw of this anime was Lake Lagoia (SP?) im guessing there are 3 more episodes after that and im done with Season 2...

So far I gotta say however. That no character has appealed to me except for Toph... She is just too fucking cool for Avatar (She should be in Naruto damnit!). <.<

I mean, she's this cute 12yr old rich girl. But she controls the EARTH. What I mostly like about her is how she acts like a tough guy, and she walks around bare footed most of the time!

Toph is also kind of over powered in the sense that its nearly impossible to defeat her on the ground. The only way she can be defeated on the ground, is if the writers decided to make a stupid scripts and say "Lets make her get hit by some move we all obviously know she can dodge".

She can fricken sense your heart bea... she feels ANTS walking, thats how sensitive her feeling the earth is. She is always one step ahead of her opponents. Her only weakness is anything not touching the ground. Even then she could just barricade herself inside a bunch of rocks (similar to Gaara's defense) untill her opponent has no other choice but to land.

Im sorry, but Toph is too fucking good, I dont care what anybody else say's =/


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 18, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> Yea, it seems ever since that question we've all been arguing about had been answered, it has been dead in here.lol



so was everyone other than me just talking about whether he was in a controlled state or not?  

or was anyone actually debating whether he was in an avatar state? that was my argument, so the link doesn't disprove anything on my part :amazed 

:can


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 18, 2006)

^as far as I'm concerned he was out of control and not in a true avatar state, but apparently that's debatable.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 18, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> That's not an all that pessimistic conclusion...



OF course it's pessimistic..cause it was the more "unhappy" conclusion


----------



## Rukie (Dec 20, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Well the last episode I saw of this anime was Lake Lagoia (SP?) im guessing there are 3 more episodes after that and im done with Season 2...
> 
> So far I gotta say however. That no character has appealed to me except for Toph... She is just too fucking cool for Avatar (She should be in Naruto damnit!). <.<
> 
> ...


If you think Toph is so great now, you should see her in those remaining three episodes. Her fighting moves are freakin' awesome when they storm the palace in episode 18, and she learns how to bend metal in the finale!


----------



## Kai (Dec 20, 2006)

Alright, I just finished Episode 40, the Crossroads of  Destiny.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how Aang is going to get help to invade the Fire Nation, and since he released the 7th chakra(or was it 8? I forgot), does that mean he doesn't love Katara anymore?




Also, is book 3 fire or air?


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 20, 2006)

book 3 should be fire, and Aang still loves Katara.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually saw a bit of the episode where she's caged and she learns to bend metal, but I wasn't paying much attention when I was at my friends house cause I was watching something else on TV <.< lol

But yeah I also remember seeing Katara talking to Zuko and Zuko couldn't make up his mind about what to do. I also remember Katara about to heal the burn on his face... but yeah I didn't really get to see the last 3 episodes, just bits of it. I stopped at Lake Lagoia (sp?) When Aang gets back his mut.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 20, 2006)

Space said:


> Alright, I just finished Episode 40, the Crossroads of  Destiny.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I don't think Aang was able to release the last chakra; wasn't he interupted by Azula?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> Well the last episode I saw of this anime was Lake Lagoia (SP?) im guessing there are 3 more episodes after that and im done with Season 2...
> 
> So far I gotta say however. That no character has appealed to me except for Toph... She is just too fucking cool for Avatar (She should be in Naruto damnit!). <.<
> 
> ...


Man Naruto's not that good a story. As anime goes it's better than a lot. But the characters are too simple and obvious. They don't do more stuff in Avatar but they have fewer main characters to spread the personality around in. They actually focus on relationships that grow and change, rather than Sasuke over and over again. (for pretty much all) The unattainable Sakura(for naruto) and the oblivious naruto (for Hinata) They never focus on Shikamaru's inotem triangle. Gaara so needs a girl friend. They could have a 'Sorry not interested' thing with Kiba and Hinata, do SOMETHING with shino and choji. They do nothing with awesome characters like anko (ANKO ROCKS SHE'S TOO COOL FOR NARUTO ;P ) or other grown ninja. Ayame could like naruto and fight over him with Hinata (like Sakuino) I have a ff that -includes- that btw. (Anko fic - see sig) Over all Naruto is lame when it comes to using it's potential. It's the flaw of having that many constant characters. For the most part stories just end up being about 5 or 6 main to semi main characters. You can have a ton more, you probably just won't use them. Naruto certainly doesn't. Avatar really doesn't try. they have Aang, Katara,Toph, Sokka, and Zuko as main characters and Azula, ty lee, mai, sukie, iroh, and a few others as supporting main characters but Naruto tries to have 30 of both, and thus can't do anything with most of them, and none of them get developed much of all. It's a flaw of tv. They never handle having tons of important characters well. There's just not enough time to develop them the tv way. *cuts self off*


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 21, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> I just saw it, and yes, it is a series. It was ok. It had pretty nice animation and was actually funny in some parts. The main character loves penguins.
> 
> The only problem I have with it is its lame villans. The main antagonist seemed kinda dull.
> 
> ...



That's a stock scene they could have taken it from a thousand stories.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 21, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Man Naruto's not that good a story. As anime goes it's better than a lot. But the characters are too simple and obvious. They don't do more stuff in Avatar but they have fewer main characters to spread the personality around in. They actually focus on relationships that grow and change, rather than Sasuke over and over again. (for pretty much all) The unattainable Sakura(for naruto) and the oblivious naruto (for Hinata) They never focus on Shikamaru's inotem triangle. Gaara so needs a girl friend. They could have a 'Sorry not interested' thing with Kiba and Hinata, do SOMETHING with shino and choji. They do nothing with awesome characters like anko (ANKO ROCKS SHE'S TOO COOL FOR NARUTO ;P ) or other grown ninja. Ayame could like naruto and fight over him with Hinata (like Sakuino) I have a ff that -includes- that btw. (Anko fic - see sig) Over all Naruto is lame when it comes to using it's potential. It's the flaw of having that many constant characters. For the most part stories just end up being about 5 or 6 main to semi main characters. You can have a ton more, you probably just won't use them. Naruto certainly doesn't. Avatar really doesn't try. they have Aang, Katara,Toph, Sokka, and Zuko as main characters and Azula, ty lee, mai, sukie, iroh, and a few others as supporting main characters but Naruto tries to have 30 of both, and thus can't do anything with most of them, and none of them get developed much of all. It's a flaw of tv. They never handle having tons of important characters well. There's just not enough time to develop them the tv way. *cuts self off*



that's the downfall of Kishi's plot, he had a good idea to include a lot of characters with a lot of awesome moves, though the downfall of all of that is he only developed a few of these characters he's introduced into the general plot, making a lot of the nin, though "cool" in their own respected ways, pretty much throw away characters considering they have next to zero character developement thus rendering their possibility of becoming part of the story next to zero. Avatar avoids all of this by introducing new characters slowly so that the already established characters have time to develope and so the new characters can have their full time to develope when they show up.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 21, 2006)

@*HinaJunkie*

Im actually not that big a fan of Naruto to begin with. In fact I started watching Naruto this year (ok so im lying, back then I saw Naruto eps 1-9 when it first got subbed but after that I had no way of getting more episodes so I went on without paying much attention to it). 3 years ago I was just a member of NarutoForums/Fan and NarutoTalk but I was only in those forums to hang out.

Of all the main characters I gotta say that... none of them really appeal to me. I also thought that some of the fights were pretty dumb (Rock Lee: Stop I need to take my meds regardless of the fact this is a  life or death battle).

Im not really a fan of long anime series (not including Bleach, Bleach is pretty good for a long anime series). I usually like short anime series (12-26 episodes long this includes FMA despite the fact its 50 episodes long, its short compared to most long anime series). Short anime series usually have better plot and animations. Not much effort goes into long running TV series. Atleast they gave 3 major Naruto fights "special treatment" (Orochimaru vs Sasuke, Sarutobi vs Orochimaru & Hokages, Naruto vs Sasuke). Every other fight doesn't make much sense, filler or no filler its not that impressive to me. The only other fight I liked in Naruto was probably Neji vs. Spider guy (I always forget his name).

Naruto drags on unecessarily. Plus they always gotta throw in a bunch of useless lines or scenes just to make the episode last longer and the endless flash backs... Like episodes 131-132 Naruto vs Sasuke, we already knew about Sasuke's past through previous flash backs, but they just had to tell it again... and on top of that make it more "Specific" by going farther beyond his clans massacre all the way to Sasuke's relationship with his dad and how he envy's his brother. And seriously Sarutobi got stabbed... 3 episodes later hese still stabbed and not much development between Naruto vs. Gaara fight.. why? Because the characters think to themselves too much and talk too much during the fights... Thats what I hate about most anime's ... just fucking fight and shut the hell up.

I do have a few characters I like in Naruto, but they are only my favorite because of the Naruto 3 game for PS3 (and I guess Naruto 4 on GC...). Tsunade, Asuma Kurenai and Anko - notice how my favorite characters are not kids . Anko is a cool character but lets face it... she doesn't do shit in the anime and although I dont read the manga im pretty sure she doesn't do shit there either.

I do have the descentsy however, to finish an anime when i've started watching it, even if I dont really end up liking it I have to give it a shot and not give up on it half way like most people. Naruto was really boring up untill the last few episodes with Zabuza and Haku.

Although the only character in Avatar that appeals to me is Toph, atleast they get to the point.


----------



## Kai (Dec 22, 2006)

Elite said:


> I don't think Aang was able to release the last chakra; wasn't he interupted by Azula?



He finally got to do it while Katara was knocked out and Zuko and Azula were teaming up.

So it seems now he can go into the Avatar State and control himself.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Space said:


> He finally got to do it while Katara was knocked out and Zuko and Azula were teaming up.
> 
> So it seems now he can go into the Avatar State and control himself.


I was confuse by that scene. 

When he was about to open the last chakra, he was walking up to that big Aang but then he fell down before he could reach it when Azula blasted him, so I thought he wasn't able to open the last chakra.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Dec 22, 2006)

ya'll need to read the previous posts..not too far..like the last page or 2..to know that he didn't really achieve control over the last chakra stage..and is not able to control the avatar state yet.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 24, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:


> @*HinaJunkie*
> 
> Im actually not that big a fan of Naruto to begin with. In fact I started watching Naruto this year (ok so im lying, back then I saw Naruto eps 1-9 when it first got subbed but after that I had no way of getting more episodes so I went on without paying much attention to it). 3 years ago I was just a member of NarutoForums/Fan and NarutoTalk but I was only in those forums to hang out.
> 
> ...



Your right on all counts. And Anko would be an awesome character if they actually used her. Naruto is the main character so he's obviously going to be the least interesting. And then theres that bone guy/orochimaru and haku/zabuza they do parallel characterization (i apoligize for english terms) but Naruto = yondaime / = obito / = tsunades's brother / = tsunade's boy friend / = all the other chacarters in the story who've had a hard time, so everyone. That way he can 'connect' with everyone and do that yeah i've had it just as/ harder than you and so have other people, get over it speech that way he fixes everyone and they fall really close to pokemon's major flaw the 'everyone's problems are solved by the end of the episode' 'we'll fix things together!' we're all good nice happy peacefull people tralala bull shit' Sakura and Ino are only given purpose by sasuke and eachother. I could go on and on but I don't think you all want a detailed analysis of what the makers of naruto did wrong.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 26, 2006)

The part where avatar is better is in that each episode is made as a cartoon/anime so everything fits perfectly whereas Naruto anime is quite flabby and verbose, with lots of standing and talking. It is also not dubbed so there are few complaints about how it has been cut or changed. Therefore it is at worst a good distracton while Naruto's fillers stop, and at best a high quality something. The story is also quite compact and everything serves a purpose.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 28, 2006)

The Mighty Lee said:


> The part where avatar is better is in that each episode is made as a cartoon/anime so everything fits perfectly whereas Naruto anime is quite flabby and verbose, with lots of standing and talking. It is also not dubbed so there are few complaints about how it has been cut or changed. Therefore it is at worst a good distracton while Naruto's fillers stop, and at best a high quality something. The story is also quite compact and everything serves a purpose.



That's true to. But really, the biggest things saving Naruto from being another pokemon (cause they share that "let's everyone be friends" thing a lot) is the shere brutality of the show and well, it is done much better. But there are still oceans of unused potential with Naruto.


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I didn't look through all of the threads, but I'm going to ask anyway.  Does anyone know when the new season is going to start?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 29, 2006)

2Shea said:


> I agree with you Neo, but apparently the writers are trying to make something out of Toph x Sokka ><





HinaJunkie713 said:


> Man Naruto's not that good a story. As anime goes it's better than a lot. But the characters are too simple and obvious. They don't do more stuff in Avatar but they have fewer main characters to spread the personality around in. They actually focus on relationships that grow and change, rather than Sasuke over and over again. (for pretty much all) The unattainable Sakura(for naruto) and the oblivious naruto (for Hinata) They never focus on Shikamaru's inotem triangle. Gaara so needs a girl friend. They could have a 'Sorry not interested' thing with Kiba and Hinata, do SOMETHING with shino and choji. They do nothing with awesome characters like anko (ANKO ROCKS SHE'S TOO COOL FOR NARUTO ;P ) or other grown ninja. Ayame could like naruto and fight over him with Hinata (like Sakuino) I have a ff that -includes- that btw. (Anko fic - see sig) Over all Naruto is lame when it comes to using it's potential. It's the flaw of having that many constant characters. For the most part stories just end up being about 5 or 6 main to semi main characters. You can have a ton more, you probably just won't use them. Naruto certainly doesn't. Avatar really doesn't try. they have Aang, Katara,Toph, Sokka, and Zuko as main characters and Azula, ty lee, mai, sukie, iroh, and a few others as supporting main characters but Naruto tries to have 30 of both, and thus can't do anything with most of them, and none of them get developed much of all. It's a flaw of tv. They never handle having tons of important characters well. There's just not enough time to develop them the tv way. *cuts self off*



Well, I agree that having less character in Avatar makes the character developement go up, but I also think that since Avatar is based on eastern culture, I think it's more of a homage to make the series into a tradition wuxia drama, it's obiviously evident that from the written chinese they use is a old traditional poetic/liturature form . I grew up watching a lot of chinese drama, and today still, they focus on a small cast of characters, following their character developments and indulging in love stories. It makes me giddy that there are Americans who are aware of the world outside this country  Plus I'm one of those Chinese-Americans who want more to do with their heritage. And it's even nicer to actually have an american cartoon not suck balls and easily forgettable, and insult the intelligence of their audience in this day and age, while actually getting the anime style down right, while teaching many other impressionable minds culture and being a good person. =D



kakoishii said:


> that's the downfall of Kishi's plot, he had a good idea to include a lot of characters with a lot of awesome moves, though the downfall of all of that is he only developed a few of these characters he's introduced into the general plot, making a lot of the nin, though "cool" in their own respected ways, pretty much throw away characters considering they have next to zero character developement thus rendering their possibility of becoming part of the story next to zero. Avatar avoids all of this by introducing new characters slowly so that the already established characters have time to develope and so the new characters can have their full time to develope when they show up.


Though, I think Kishi just does character development a different way, he introduces them fast, develope them slowly, just now, in the manga we're getting lots of Shikamaru's character development. Though, I think Kishi has landed himself in bit of a trap, he has no time to develop all of the characters, and if he did, the focus of the series would be so far off from the path, that it would take even longer to get back on track. Plus, as a shonen series, relationships are rarely emphasized as much, and in quantity.



Gilgamesh said:


> @*HinaJunkie*
> 
> Im actually not that big a fan of Naruto to begin with. In fact I started watching Naruto this year (ok so im lying, back then I saw Naruto eps 1-9 when it first got subbed but after that I had no way of getting more episodes so I went on without paying much attention to it). 3 years ago I was just a member of NarutoForums/Fan and NarutoTalk but I was only in those forums to hang out.
> 
> ...


Well, as with any anime based on manga, you gotta take it with a grain of salt, Avatar has an advantage of not needing to conform to strict television schedual and demands, and trying to do justice to source material. In Japan, fillers exist so a show does not get cancelled, because if they have a week without an episode as demanded, the whole series is cancelled, most of the dragging on does not exist in the manga.
Since Avatar has less demands, television-wise, and it's more freeform, and does not have to live up to source material, they get a great deal of freedom, as they don't have to fill up timeslots and such.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 4, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Though, I think Kishi just does character development a different way, he introduces them fast, develope them slowly, just now, in the manga we're getting lots of Shikamaru's character development. Though, I think Kishi has landed himself in bit of a trap, he has no time to develop all of the characters, and if he did, the focus of the series would be so far off from the path, that it would take even longer to get back on track. Plus, as a shonen series, relationships are rarely emphasized as much, and in quantity.


relationships are not to be confused with character developement. Potentially good shounen series often fall short of great shounen series only because of their lack of character development. It's like comparing Dragonball to Dragonball Z. Dragonball was better because it had action and characters that you actually cared about because you knew something about them. I for one know that I cared about Yamcha's character more in Dragonball than in Dragonball Z. Goku was the main character, but everyone else had their own story to share and momement to shine unlike in its sequel where it seems that the purpose of all the other characters besides Goku is to give Goku reason to angry enough to fight (via their injuries/deaths). Decent character development is esential to the plot otherwise it's just mindless action. There's no real attatchment to the people fighting so you end up caring less about what happens.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 4, 2007)

I must admit avatar is a good series and love the style of the animation and story draws you and doesn't let go.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 4, 2007)

kessa said:


> Ok, I didn't look through all of the threads, but I'm going to ask anyway.  Does anyone know when the new season is going to start?



I wanna know too.

Also, ReikaiDemon, could you tell a little more about chinease drama? You can private message me if you think it's better.


----------



## Haruko (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw somewhere (an Avatar site) that it will start in March this year.


----------



## unholydoragon (Jan 4, 2007)

the drawing style is actually korean, called Manhwa, so im not sure if it is still considered anime. Also, the story is based off of reincarnation cycle of the avatar of either hinduism or buddhism (i forget which) in real life. The fighting styles are based off of Chinese marital arts. The story that comes from avatar is mainly about making peace after one nation is much more powerful than the rest and there needs to be balance so i think thats different from naruto.


----------



## Rukie (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, wow. According to MotorStorm Does Not Support 1080p, a live-action Avatar movie is actually being planned. Crap, this could screw the entire series over.



			
				avatarspirit.com said:
			
		

> Surprise, surprise. In an article from yesterday, Variety.com reports that Nickelodeon has cut a deal with director M. Night Shyamalan and Paramount Pictures to produce three live action movies based on Avatar: The Last Airbender. Shyamalan (picture at left) wrote and directed hit thrillers such as "The Sixth Sense" and "Signs", but, as Variety noted, the "Avatar" movies will be his first foray into "kids movies."
> 
> This announcement came just hours after Fox and director James Cameron announced another movie project also called "Avatar", but which is based on an original idea of Cameron's and has nothing to do with the show.
> 
> No details on titles, actors, plot or release dates as of yet. Also, no word on how deeply Bryan Konietzko and Michael Dante DiMartino, Avatar's creators, will be involved. So let the speculation begin, and thanks to ASN user "shukuchi" and Something Awful power user "nfreakct" for the heads up on this awesome news!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 11, 2007)

When is the new season starting or they giving new episodes already?


----------



## Haruko (Jan 11, 2007)

MARCH (ten characters)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 11, 2007)

So the avatar is his reached he complete powers of the avatar.


----------



## CursedChidori (Jan 11, 2007)

i wonder whos gonna teach him fire bending and dont say anything about that old guy. he didnt do anything besides showing him a little fire bending


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2007)

The Dragon Of The West! \m/\m/


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 12, 2007)

unholydoragon said:


> the drawing style is actually korean, called Manhwa, so im not sure if it is still considered anime. Also, the story is based off of reincarnation cycle of the avatar of either hinduism or buddhism (i forget which) in real life. The fighting styles are based off of Chinese marital arts. The story that comes from avatar is mainly about making peace after one nation is much more powerful than the rest and there needs to be balance so i think thats different from naruto.



I think you're a little confused, it's a cartoon style with anime inspired techniques, but it is animated in korea. Like most of cartoons and anime, they are almost always animated in Korea. So, if you want to get technical, then I guess most of the cartoons we watch in the US are all Manhwa. But, it's just a name, so all animated features are all called either manhua, manhwa, cartoons, anime (french, japanese) etc




HinaJunkie713 said:


> I wanna know too.
> 
> Also, ReikaiDemon, could you tell a little more about chinease drama? You can private message me if you think it's better.


 Well, I don't know how to describe it, since I only watch most of it my whole life, but I do notice that most of the time, wuxia dramas focus on more of a human aspect of their characters, even though they have extraordinary martial art skills and powers. Mostly, their styles of kung fu describe the character, like where they were raise, or born, or the signifigance of knowing that style, and even though they are powerful, they emphasize on vulnurability as a human or otherwise, like tragic heros in Shakespearean drama. Romance is also a big focus, often you'll see love triangles and such. A good deal of them are tragedies, or have a number of tragic moments. Avatar for an example is like a light take on wuxia drama, the base elements of story in the show that is.


----------



## Haruko (Jan 15, 2007)

Probably Iroh will teach him fire bending. You can get the episodes at Avatar portal or something


----------



## joetachi16 (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a link for anybody that really wants to see the series from the start.

Sony Advertises Wii Game

I love avatar, personaly avatar is the first true american anime.

P.S. Zuko why??????????


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 20, 2007)

Rukie said:


> Oh, wow. According to Freedom of Speech, a live-action Avatar movie is actually being planned. Crap, this could screw the entire series over.
> 
> ​



Are you frigging serious!? That'll toatally screw over the cartoon by doing all the things movies do, under development of characters plot the world of the story etc. But it'll be f***ing cool.

As to who's going to teach aang firebending. My guess, When Zuko finds out that the penalty for Iroh's treason is death -cause you all know it would be- he'll freak and let him go, though he'll prob do it some way that lets him not be arrested for treason. Then Iroh will somehow catch up with the Aang Gang and teach Aang fire bending.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 20, 2007)

The movie called "Avatar" has nothing at all to do with the animated series. This was a mistake made by many fans. But no, there will be no live-action Avatar movie.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 20, 2007)

2Shea said:


> The movie called "Avatar" has nothing at all to do with the animated series. This was a mistake made by many fans. But no, there will be no live-action Avatar movie.



Thank God.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 20, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> That's true to. But really, the biggest things saving Naruto from being another pokemon (cause they share that "let's everyone be friends" thing a lot) is the shere brutality of the show and well, it is done much better. But there are still oceans of unused potential with Naruto.



was that it!!? noooo what about the rest!? ur avatar fan fiction was the best ever. please continue! please!!


----------



## Rukie (Jan 21, 2007)

2Shea said:


> The movie called "Avatar" has nothing at all to do with the animated series. This was a mistake made by many fans. But no, there will be no live-action Avatar movie.





			
				avatarspirit.com said:
			
		

> *Live Action Avatar Movie Deal Announced on Variety.com*
> Surprise, surprise. In an article from yesterday, Variety.com reports that Nickelodeon has cut a deal with director M. Night Shyamalan and Paramount Pictures to produce three live action movies based on Avatar: The Last Airbender. Shyamalan (picture at left) wrote and directed hit thrillers such as "The Sixth Sense" and "Signs", but, as Variety noted, the "Avatar" movies will be his first foray into "kids movies."
> 
> This announcement came just hours after Fox and director James Cameron announced another movie project also called "Avatar", but which is based on an original idea of Cameron's and has nothing to do with the show.
> ...


I wish I could share in your optimism, but it says there will be a live-action movie on avatarspirit.com. It's not talking about the movie currently coming out, it's talking about one that they just signed to begin. This news is so big, and this is all coming too soon, that I'm begining to have my doubts as well. If it can be successfully pulled off, then it would be one of the mos kick-ass movies ever. But if it fails, which is very high-likely, then it could hurt the Avatar franchise.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2007)

Honestly, I have a feeling its all just rumors, but it may not be.

For them to pull Shyamalan... is just pretty crazy in itself. He's a very good director, and I have no doubt that he could do a good job with it, unless they limit him. If its going to be made into a live action motion picture, they need to cut the kiddy crap and let Avatar be how it should be. It will most likely get butchered by Nick and made ultra kiddy-fied, since it is using one of their franchises, so I'm hoping that this doesn't go through.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 22, 2007)

it's true, there's an avatar movie named avatar and then there's avatar airbender movie... m. night is gonna b making it.

yeah casting is essential, i mean a big thing for me in the voices..so that's kinda shitty..they should just make it a huge animated film.

whenever it gets a trailer or clips, i'll be happy to see it if it's good enough.

i heard they making a live action WoW game too, so that might work too.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 22, 2007)

There's really no way that they can pull a live action movie off, at least not if they want to translate the animation fully. The characters, the voices, the acting, the ethnicities, the martial arts... there will be lots of CG, lots and lots of CG to make up for the actors' understandable lack of martial arts prowess. 

So much so that they might as well just make it animated. Basically if it is live action, you're going to be disappointed, but that doesn't mean it will necessarily be a bad project. I would still be more confident if it were animation or completely CG like Final Fantasy, assuming that it is true.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah 2shea is right

they better not freaking make it all kiddy

it's action 
so let it be action


WHAT?.............................


----------



## ROFLrae (Jan 23, 2007)

i'd be nervous to watch a live-action movie. i don't think i actually would. it would totally ruin the whole vibe of the show for me. half the greatness is the unique animation.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 23, 2007)

About the live-action movies, here's a small article about it from an issue of _Entertainment Weekly_. ^^


*Spoiler*: _Click here to read it!_


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well honestly if M. Night is involved then the story might be saved. He is an amazing director and he'll make sure it's done right. Three of them might give enough time for a full story, but it all has to be after the end of the series is already finished or else the two will clash too much. My only worry is the type of story they do. I have no doubt they'll go to great lengths to make sure it's an ok story but that could mean three 3 hour movies that are basically Books 1 (Water) 2 (Earth) and 3 (Fire) compressed to the essentials and live action. Or they might do the same thing most animated serieses do when they're made into movies, live action or otherwise, where they have a sidetracked adventure, basically a lame disjointed story that never gets mentioned in the main story at all and it's like it never happened. That always sucks (Except in the first pokemon movie cause the memory loss thing made it work AND it actually was shone a bit in the main storyline.)

As to my fics: My Avatar fic, not the toph lemon, WILL continue. I might mix the toph lemon into a later part of the story for kicks though... My Naruto stuff's gonna get done too. Though that might take awhile. I need a break from naruto.

Also if you really like my Avatar fic THEN POST REVIEWS ON FF.NET FOR THE FIC!!! (I'm Junkie713 on ff.net)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2007)

^ yay!! im so going to join that forum! i loved your fanfics! lets know when u update it! pm me if you can!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 10, 2007)

Arg...I haven't been here in ages and ages. 

I missed watching nearly all of season two on tv and only just downloaded and watched the stuff I missed.

And all I can say is, even though I was already slightly spoiled and sort of saw it coming, why Zuko???  Why would you do that?  Why would you go back to your coniving, scheming sister when you _know_ there's nothing in it for you!!!!  EVER!!!!!  She lies!!!! *sobs*

Anyway, with that out of my system, I hope these live action movies will be cool.  They better be.

And I now I really just want to see more Avatar.  I need to know what happens.

I wonder if Aang hadn't popped in at just the wrong moment whether Katara healing Zuko's scar would've changed his mind.  Hmmm...

And is it just me or is Avatar ending on darker and darker notes?  I mean sure, Toph and Aang and Katara and Sokka are more kickass than ever, but I think about three times as many people have died this season.  Assuming Suki and the other Kiyoshi warriors are dead.

Um.  Anyway.  I think I'm done fan-spazzing for now. >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

It's good that it's getting darker, anyway when the new season out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2007)

Sakura Kaijuu said:


> And all I can say is, even though I was already slightly spoiled and sort of saw it coming, why Zuko???  Why would you do that?  Why would you go back to your coniving, scheming sister when you _know_ there's nothing in it for you!!!!  EVER!!!!!  She lies!!!! *sobs*


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 10, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> It's good that it's getting darker, anyway when the new season out.



No idea about the new season, but I think the second season finale is going to be as dark as it gets. Conquering the earth kingdom is impressive enough for the fire nation, keeping in mind that they had already wiped out the air nomads before the story began (the events of which I wouldn't mind seeing chronicled in the third season for an episode or three). It's actually a bit boggling that the fire nation never bothered with taking over the southern water tribe to begin with given that Katara seemed to be their only bender.




Sakura Kaijuu said:


> And is it just me or is Avatar ending on darker and darker notes?  I mean sure, Toph and Aang and Katara and Sokka are more kickass than ever, but I think about three times as many people have died this season.  Assuming Suki and the other Kiyoshi warriors are dead.



Fairly curious about the fates of Longshot and Smellerbee; it just seemed rather neglectful of Aang and friends to leave them in a swarm of dai lee, although it could be argued that with the dai lee focused on Aang's group they might have been able to get away. But even one earthbender of that caliber would be enough, so...

At any rate, I think Azula may be smart enough to take a lot of the avatar's allies as prisoner for insurance/mind games as a failsafe.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

They make the Fire Nation to strong in my opinion.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 10, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> No idea about the new season, but I think the second season finale is going to be as dark as it gets. Conquering the earth kingdom is impressive enough for the fire nation, keeping in mind that they had already wiped out the air nomads before the story began (the events of which I wouldn't mind seeing chronicled in the third season for an episode or three). It's actually a bit boggling that the fire nation never bothered with taking over the southern water tribe to begin with given that Katara seemed to be their only bender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know it's quite obvious that the main priority of the Fire Nation was to take over Ba Sing Se. The S. Water Tribe is probably on their lowest end of their to do list. What I'm more concerned about is the fate of Uncle Iroh. Did Iroh die while trying to save the avatar, or did he just get captured. In any rate you know that he's going to get executed for treason.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe Aang  might save the fool.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't care what anybody says, i love that show. I have it programmed on my watch list on my statellite box. 

I was pissed when Zuko sold out his uncle like that. I wonder now with the Fire Nation controlling Ba Sing Se now, what's gonna happen. And now that Aang cant get back to that state when he's the avatar since he chose to not let go of Katara what he's gonna do.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Feb 10, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> They make the Fire Nation to strong in my opinion.


Well, they need to be insanely strong in order to present an actual threat to that universe.



Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> I was pissed when Zuko sold out his uncle like that. I wonder now with the Fire Nation controlling Ba Sing Se now, what's gonna happen. And now that Aang cant get back to that state when he's the avatar since he chose to not let go of Katara what he's gonna do.


Well he did let go of Katara in the end.  And he entered the Avatar state in a really calm state.  He just forgot to take Azula into account.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 10, 2007)

Any news about the third season (3rd book), I heard it was gonna be around march, and its about how Aang recovers his damaged avatar spirit.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have cable anymore so can some one update me on whats happened so far?


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 10, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Well you know it's quite obvious that the main priority of the Fire Nation was to take over Ba Sing Se. The S. Water Tribe is probably on their lowest end of their to do list. What I'm more concerned about is the fate of Uncle Iroh. Did Iroh die while trying to save the avatar, or did he just get captured. In any rate you know that he's going to get executed for treason.



Yeah, I know, but given how mind-numbingly easy it would have been they could easily have done it as an after-thought. Of course that may be the reason why they haven't bothered to, but c'mon they could send a bunch of scrubs and get the job down. It just strikes me as an odd little oversight, especially since the inclusion of even one master watebender, which they now have, makes it that much more difficult and a stronger potential threat.

And Iroh's still alive. I imagine if/when he kicks the bucket they'll play it up a lot more.




Hell On Earth said:


> They make the Fire Nation to strong in my opinion.



I disagree.

It isn't necessarily that the fire nation is too strong, rather the fire nation has had their focus on war/conquest while the other groups basically sat around and twiddled their thumbs; it's one of the reasons why they have superior technology as it is and a more organized military force plus the propaganda. Combine this with a bit of luck (Ba Sing Se's infrastructure had been weakened before Azula even arrived, never mind that the earth kingdoms themselves weren't even all that united nor were the water tribe) and it's not surprising that the fire nation has become as successful as it is. I imagine it's when fueled by Souzen's comet that they'll attempt taking on the water tribe again.

All I can say is that Ozai better be a beast, otherwise Azula might as well take the guy's place.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know when the new season starts???


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 11, 2007)

You could make the same parallels from Avatar to WWII, Nazi Germany, and Fascist Italy had huge power because other nations were too pacifistic, or too economically drained to do anything about it. The show is greatly layered this way, with world history, classic literature, and social science.


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 11, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You could make the same parallels from Avatar to WWII, Nazi Germany, and Fascist Italy had huge power because other nations were too pacifistic, or too economically drained to do anything about it. The show is greatly layered this way, with world history, classic literature, and social science.



I see what u r saying. I kinda agree with that.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Feb 18, 2007)

When Zuko realizes Iroh will be executed for treason he'll let him go. Then Iroh will find his way to Aang somehow and teach him fire bending. He'll also be really comforting about the time Aang accidentally burned Katara and will have a story where he did something similar.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 19, 2007)

If anyone's wondering about the new VA for Uncle Iroh (yes, for those who don't already know, Mako is dead [RIP]), the helarious short on Nick.com has given us a preview of his new voice actor, and it was just confirmed on the front pages of avatarspirit.com:


			
				Avatarspirit.com said:
			
		

> Iroh VA Confirmed: Lastly, thanks to barbamamma65, we've been able to confirm that Greg Baldwin is indeed the permanent replacement for Mako as the voice actor for Iroh. Here is a link to the announcement on the SBV Talent Agency website.


here​


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 19, 2007)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> When Zuko realizes Iroh will be executed for treason he'll let him go. Then Iroh will find his way to Aang somehow and teach him fire bending. He'll also be really comforting about the time Aang accidentally burned Katara and will have a story where he did something similar.



Well, before I heard they casted a new Iroh, I would've thought it would've been a cool story twist if Iroh was executed, Zuko is grief soaked, and vengeful, and decides to teach/Join Aang.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm gonna miss Mako as Iroh. Something tells me Iroh's whole character will lose its authenticity now that someone with zero asian descent is voicing him -_- oh well, it's not you can bring back the dead or anything.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 28, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> I'm gonna miss Mako as Iroh. Something tells me Iroh's whole character will lose its authenticity now that someone with zero asian descent is voicing him -_- oh well, it's not you can bring back the dead or anything.


I'm telling you, this Greg Baldwin guy who's voicing him now did a fantastic job in the online short. I did a double-take, I almost couldn't tell the difference. Some people say he speaks a little slower than the original, probably in his effort to sound like the Mako, but we'll find out when we hear him in season 3.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 3, 2007)

One of the best series on Nickelodeon, both for young and older audiences. Can't wait for the 3rd season to start, as well as the release of the DVD box set for season 2.


----------



## Lutheneior (Mar 8, 2007)

I think the avatar the last airbender is awesome, where I am they have only just started the 2nd season, I'm so glad I have broadband I've finished season 2.
I just have to say that Avatar Kyoshi and Avatar Roku are the best.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 21, 2007)

just watched the animated shipping short. Funny to think the directors are taking notice of what the fans are up to with thier characters.  I think it could probably count as fan service.  
And yeah, Greg Baldwin did a fantastic job, he sounds nearly exactly like Mako.


----------



## Rukie (Mar 21, 2007)

According to Avatarspirit.com, the creators stated that Avatar is expected to end season 3 with the Aang/Firelord Ozai Battle. I guess that means it's over after season 3.
Look out below​
(Oh, yea, and for those who are worried about the Avatar life-action movie... the creators of Avatar are supporting it, so it shouldn't be a _total_ disaster. Heck, it might even be good.     )


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 21, 2007)

Rukie said:


> According to Avatarspirit.com, the creators stated that Avatar is expected to end season 3 with the Aang/Firelord Ozai Battle. I guess that means it's over after season 3.
> Look out below​
> (Oh, yea, and for those who are worried about the Avatar life-action movie... the creators of Avatar are supporting it, so it shouldn't be a _total_ disaster. Heck, it might even be good.     )


Maybe they'll get Shaolin Soccer-like effects...They do use stuff from that movie as basis for the series.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 21, 2007)

for those of you who were uber fans of Mako, you might want to check out his last performance before his death as master splinter in the TMNT movie premiering this friday.


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when the Avatar's next season is going to start?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 26, 2007)

OrochimaruVsGaraa said:


> Does anyone know when the Avatar's next season is going to start?


No.  And it's driving the fandom generally insane. >_<


----------



## Dralavant (Mar 26, 2007)

My brother and I enjoy Avatar very much. However we would like to see new episodes.


----------



## Rukie (Mar 26, 2007)

My brother just got the newest issue of Nick Magazine today... NO mention of the next season of Avatar at all.

This is scary... what if we _do_ end up having to wait until August or September for the new season?    :amazed


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2007)

New season coming Febuary 2008.  Its confirmed by the creators.

Its not and I lied.


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 27, 2007)

Rukie said:


> My brother just got the newest issue of Nick Magazine today... NO mention of the next season of Avatar at all.
> 
> This is scary... what if we _do_ end up having to wait until August or September for the new season?    :amazed



Look at the bright side, that gives us a few extra months before we start bitching about the lack of a fourth book.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 27, 2007)

Rukie said:


> According to Avatarspirit.com, the creators stated that Avatar is expected to end season 3 with the Aang/Firelord Ozai Battle. I guess that means it's over after season 3.



Wow, only 3 seasons and it's over?

I thought they'd atleast make 4 to match up with the number of elements in the series.


----------



## toxicxkisses (Mar 28, 2007)

It's an ok tv show, but it seems to target young children as their audience rather than teenagers.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Mar 29, 2007)

Sylar said:


> New season coming Febuary 2008.  Its confirmed by the creators.
> 
> Its not and I lied.


Now that's just mean spirited. 



toxicxkisses said:


> It's an ok tv show, but it seems to target young children as their audience rather than teenagers.


Yeah.  Well by the nature of Nickelodeon in general their target audience sort of has to be kids.  But it seems to attract the older audience.  In the grand scheme of things it's a pretty dark series.  It's just that there's so much comic relief that it doesn't seem that way.  A lot of people have died.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Wow, only 3 seasons and it's over?
> 
> I thought they'd atleast make 4 to match up with the number of elements in the series.


Yeah...I thought so too.  But three seasons makes sense.  I mean...What can they really do after Fire?  I know Air comes next in the element count, but Fire will be the climax of the series.  After that it'll just be epilogue.

But maybe Book Three will be extra long?

Who knows.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 2, 2007)

toxicxkisses said:


> It's an ok tv show, but it seems to _*target young children as their audience rather than teenagers.*_



Tell that to, jet. Wait, you can't. He had his internal organs crushed via earthbending


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 2, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> Tell that to, jet. Wait, you can't. He had his internal organs crushed via earthbending


I really think that they don't target children specifically, but everyone who likes a good story.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I really think that they don't target children specifically, but everyone who likes a good story.



Maybe, but I think just because its aimed at a young audience doesn't mean it can't be enjoyable.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 2, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Maybe, but I think just because its aimed at a young audience doesn't mean it can't be enjoyable.


I don't think anybody's saying that. 

It's just that because it's Nick, they do have to make sure that it'll appeal to their target audience.

That's the problem with a lot of things.  They can be aimed at kids, and just because of that, they'll be completely disregarded by older people.  It's a shame, because there's a shitload of awesome stuff for kids.

...Is it a little obvious that I was raised by a children's librarian?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Wow, only 3 seasons and it's over?
> 
> I thought they'd atleast make 4 to match up with the number of elements in the series.



A 4th season may be produced actually as kinda a life after the fire nation was defeated kinda thing but, right now is has yet to be confirmed. 

As for when the next season starts Nick has not declared on official date at least not that i've heard only that will be between April 27 2007 and Fall 2007 sadly


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 29, 2007)

April 27? So then it had aired?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 30, 2007)

I couldn't find one drop of information for Season 3 a few month ago and I don't seem to find any hints of it today...

I don't know if my friend told me this to be an ass or not but he said that Nickolodeon cancelled the show (he said this yesterday) but I know he is full of shit... however, I wouldn't be suprised. Wouldn't be the first good show Nick has decided to just stop airing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 30, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I couldn't find one drop of information for Season 3 a few month ago and I don't seem to find any hints of it today...
> 
> I don't know if my friend told me this to be an ass or not but he said that Nickolodeon cancelled the show (he said this yesterday) but I know he is full of shit... however, I wouldn't be suprised. Wouldn't be the first good show Nick has decided to just stop airing.


He was being a dick, go kick him in the nuts


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

Its good. But dissapointed at the fact we dont know how the hell it finishes. When is the 3rd book coming out?


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 4, 2007)

^People are worrying that it will come out in September.  Personally, I wish it wasn't true, but with every new bit of information on it I am reluctantly growing convinced that it is.

Anyway, I love Avatar.  I think the pacing is better than the Naruto anime.  They can use flashbacks more effectively than any Naruto episode without trying a million times, as shown in the episodes The Storm and Zuko Alone.  The characters are well written (Toph is pure awesomeness), and the story, while perhaps a bit generic, is top-of-the-line in developement.  True, it's on Nick, which is not known for making serious anim[e]ted sagas, but the show proves itself with almost every episode.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2007)

You think the series will continue after the 3rd season? Him facing something new or do you think it will just close and end the way it will in the finale.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 4, 2007)

They may begin a spinoff series... but Nick is pretty quick to drop its shows like hot potatoes once they're over.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 4, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> ^People are worrying that it will come out in September.  Personally, I wish it wasn't true, but with every new bit of information on it I am reluctantly growing convinced that it is.
> 
> Anyway, I love Avatar.  I think the pacing is better than the Naruto anime.  They can use flashbacks more effectively than any Naruto episode without trying a million times, as shown in the episodes The Storm and Zuko Alone.  The characters are well written (Toph is pure awesomeness), and the story, while perhaps a bit generic, is top-of-the-line in developement.  True, it's on Nick, which is not known for making serious anim[e]ted sagas, but the show proves itself with almost every episode.


They only use a billion flash backs so they space the anime away from the manga in terms of content. Avatar is written just for animation alone, so there's no need to stall for source material to develop, it is the source e.e Plus anime like Naruto have to conform to some rather weird rules, for one, it can't take a prolonged hiatus, or else the series is canceled. There is a lot of freedom in American projects. So it's really, very unfair to compare Naruto's pacing to Avatar's due to the conditions that Naruto has to adhere to.


----------



## Kameil (May 5, 2007)

I would have liked to see a Flashback of Gyatso's mastery of Airbending considering seeing how many firebenders he took out before he perished he must have been something.....


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 6, 2007)

Michelangelo said:


> I would have liked to see a Flashback of Gyatso's mastery of Airbending considering seeing how many firebenders he took out before he perished he must have been something.....


The fact that there was firebender corpses around his was kinda surprising though. Airbenders are based off of Buddhist monks arent they? It's surprising that they would kill other living beings, much less fellow human beings. Plus Airbending itself, which based off of bagua zhang, is a largely unlethal style, so the ability to kill is almost impossible alone. Gyatso mush be very strong to be able to kill using airbending.


----------



## Kameil (May 6, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The fact that there was firebender corpses around his was kinda surprising though. Airbenders are based off of Buddhist monks arent they? It's surprising that they would kill other living beings, much less fellow human beings. Plus Airbending itself, which based off of bagua zhang, is a largely unlethal style, so the ability to kill is almost impossible alone. Gyatso mush be very strong to be able to kill using airbending.



From the deep scratches on some firebender helmets I would assume he used Air to slice his opponents.....


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

Maybe he took a leaf out of Baki's book.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Maybe he took a leaf out of Baki's book.


Or maybe he taught Baki XD


----------



## drache (May 7, 2007)

Someone was asking when Book 3 will be out, I have heard unconfirmed reports that the season will start July 16th. But I've not seen an offical release yet on that date.

As for after book 3, well there's stil 1 element left in the whole naming thing (air) so I think we could see a 4th season. But after that I doubt it, I mean the show has moved past being just a generic kid's cartoon but I can't see avatar going past 4 seasons on Nick.


----------



## Rukie (May 9, 2007)

drache said:


> Someone was asking when Book 3 will be out, I have heard unconfirmed reports that the season will start July 16th. But I've not seen an offical release yet on that date.
> 
> As for after book 3, well there's stil 1 element left in the whole naming thing (air) so I think we could see a 4th season. But after that I doubt it, I mean the show has moved past being just a generic kid's cartoon but I can't see avatar going past 4 seasons on Nick.


Wrong. It was reported by the co-creators themselves that this 3rd season is the last one planned. The epic battle between the Fire Lord and Aang is reported to be at the end of season 3. Sorry.

I do, however, hope you're right about the release date of season 3. Still a ways out, but a solid date makes me worry less.


----------



## Hat Hair (May 9, 2007)

If there's no fourth season (and who really knows given how early DBZ was supposed to end) I can see why Nick would want to stretch the third season out JLU style, if only for the sake of merchandise and brand relation. Of course, when the movie comes out there'll be a resurgence... At any rate, I could see why Nick would wait until the Summer. Given Avatar's success, I am interested in seeing if Nick will contract them to do a new show.


----------



## Dellishell (May 13, 2007)

Love the show, love toph more. Toph is made up of badass swirls and winning pwnzzors. She just rocks. Pure Awesome and Great Character.

Zuko=Sasuke which is fine by me, because I love emo badasses with bitchy evil siblings.

Aang is pretty much Naruto with a bald head, meh his fights are cool though.

Sokka is a don and a pimp more than Dark Scenider is, equal only by Iroh in being a pimping god. He's made of win. Funny as hell.

Katara was cool, till toph came and took her spotlight, now she's just there to be the love interest of Aang so she's meh to me, just like Aang is meh to me.

Iroh, The Coolest Old Person since George Carlin and Hulk Hogan, he's rivaled by toph as pure badass and win.

Azula is a kickass Villain, her badassness is second to toph and she's one of my favs villains of all time. Mai and Ty Lee are sweet to, perferably mai.

And the rest cept Koh, King Bumi, and Smellerbee, can rot in hell for all I care, don't care.

Love the fights, love the story, the complex depht, great character develpment, ancient asian themes, and awesome fighting styles known as Bending.

Oh and did I mention I love toph?

Avatar is teh win. 

10/10.


----------



## Kai (May 13, 2007)

Jio said:


> You think the series will continue after the 3rd season? Him facing something new or do you think it will just close and end the way it will in the finale.



Well, common sense shows that there was an element for each season, so that would be 4 books at around 80 episodes.

I guess Avatar is halfway done, but they would probably add in specials and a movie in the future blah blah.

Anyways, I have a feeling Iroh is going to be Aang's firebending teacher in the upcoming season.


----------



## drache (May 13, 2007)

Rukie said:


> Wrong. It was reported by the co-creators themselves that this 3rd season is the last one planned. The epic battle between the Fire Lord and Aang is reported to be at the end of season 3. Sorry.
> 
> I do, however, hope you're right about the release date of season 3. Still a ways out, but a solid date makes me worry less.


 
Planned or not, there's a certain symetry to having 4 season becuase of the naming scheme. And series often go past thier plans or fall short of them. Look at Stargate, it was rumored to be on it's last season for 4 times now, who knows maybe this time will really be the last time.


----------



## Rukie (May 13, 2007)

drache said:


> Planned or not, there's a certain symetry to having 4 season becuase of the naming scheme. And series often go past thier plans or fall short of them. Look at Stargate, it was rumored to be on it's last season for 4 times now, who knows maybe this time will really be the last time.


I said that the report states that 3 was the last season _planned_. They could come out with another. Avatar is such an awesom show, who knows... maybe there will be more after the Fire Lord's eventual defeat. Or victory. Maybe he'll win, which would prompt another season.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2007)

> Aang is pretty much Naruto with a bald head, meh his fights are cool though.


Aang and Naruto are nothing alike. Naruto is a loud mouth Aang is quite peacefull. The way they fight is completly defensive Naruto is a brutal fighter ( just look at his move set) Aang is evasive. 

_____

Personally I hope this story ends here with the firelord being defeated. I hope they kick start it though using the same cast but a diffrent adventure. Seeing as they have to create balancing in the world other potential problems can arise for him to deal with. The previous Avatars wouldn't have had one problem alone I would think.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 14, 2007)

hmm...but they signed on for 3 more seasons so.......
Hey do you remember when aang said he had friends in the fire nation,well...?!
WHAT!!!!!!!!!
Twilight deity link you must be a gainyus!!!!!!


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2007)

started an avatar pimping thread


----------



## elena6375 (May 15, 2007)

avatar...good times. anyone know when the new season is?


----------



## Bandit (May 15, 2007)

does anyone know when the new season beings
it would be wonderful if you did
thanks


----------



## Whitest Rose (May 15, 2007)

I think Nickelodeon has requested 3 more seasons of AVATAR after Book 3....

Someone told me this in the AVATAR FC, so don't expect it to be accurate news.

The FC is in my siggy....
RandomPokes told me the news. ^^

Anyway, I wuv AVATAR. 

Toph PWNS!


----------



## Utz (May 15, 2007)

Heard somewhere (maybe here? lol), that the new season starts around September. Kind of late, but at least it'll eventually come.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 15, 2007)

i like this show,my 7 yr old brotha watchs it


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2007)

M said:


> I think Nickelodeon has requested 3 more seasons of AVATAR after Book 3....
> 
> Someone told me this in the AVATAR FC, so don't expect it to be accurate news.
> 
> ...



The creators have stated that they plan to have Aang face Oozai the firelord by the end of next season. I don't see how they could drag the series on longer than that :/


----------



## Whitest Rose (May 15, 2007)

Well, the creators said they plan to keep the AVATAR series going for as long as they can.... Well, that's what they said in the interview....

Found on AvatarSpirit. ^^

I also don't get how it could be longer than that....

I hope Aang VS Ozai has beautiful effects. 

I wanna see it so badly....

Uhhh...

TOPH!


----------



## Rukie (May 16, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> The creators have stated that they plan to have Aang face Oozai the firelord by the end of next season. I don't see how they could drag the series on longer than that :/


Unless, like I said before, Aang loses, and the Fire Nation gains the power of Sozin's comet. That could possibly spark a fourth season, and would take care of the redicculous "Book 4: Air" rumors.

(And yes, Toph rules.)


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 17, 2007)

I posted this before

This is a quote from Beckett magazine: Pokemon on an article that is about avatar.

"Steve: I understand Nickelodeon signed on for 3 more seasons. That means there will be at least 6. In the past, you said you had a pretty complete story idea that would only be 3 seasons. If this is true, what happens to aang and Co. after season 3?"

"BRYAN KONIETZKO: We havent changed our original plan and aim with this story and these characters since the day we pitched it 5 years ago. Lets just say it's too early to say what we have in store next, but we are excited, so we hope the fans will be too."

"MIKE DIMARTINO: Although this part of Aang's story ends w/ Season 3, we're really excited about the "Avatar" Live action movie that M. Night Shyamalan is writing, producing, and directing. The first movie will encompass all of aang & company's adventures from Season 1- well, mabey not all of them. It's hard to fit all those stories into 2 hours"


not mine, other person's comment from other group
(If what they are saying is true, then there will be 120 episodes in all! AND A LIVE MOVIE!!!! I cant wait.And if anyone wants proof, check Beckett: Pokemon issue 90. May 2007.)


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^Wow a live action movie being written, produced, & directed by M. Night Shyalaman. I hope it doesnt end with some lame ass plot twist.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2007)

I just cant see how Aangs can win against Ozai when he fails at beating her HAWT daughter...

anyway, ^lol
Shyalaman has a fetish for plot twists


----------



## drache (Jun 8, 2007)

Well he actually was doing okay and once he learns fire he should have a much better shot.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't about you guys but I got a sickly feeling that the show is canceled. 
I really hope the show comes back by the time of September.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 9, 2007)

I want the third season to come out already! Jeez, it's been half a year!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, from the Avatar marathon coming up on nick, I don't think it would be long until the new season airs.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 9, 2007)

And when will that marathon be?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2007)

Luckyday said:


> And when will that marathon be?


I forget, I just saw the commercial this morning, it's called the Baddest Bender marathon. Bit of a funny choice of words though <.<


----------



## drache (Jun 9, 2007)

Well it has also been confirmed by Nick, that the death of the person playing Ario delayed the show alot. And the creators have confirmed that Nick was unsually late in ordering a 3rd season.

I think these factors are why Fire has been delayed.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2007)

LoL @ Avatar live action movie. I have considerable doubts for its success. 

I'm growing impatient for season 3!! Reveal Ozai's face!!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 10, 2007)

Avatar is cool


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

So how many episodes does Book 1 and 2 have?  I'm really into it and I usually watch it on the Nicktoons network but they always repeat.  I didn't even see Toph yet.


----------



## natwel (Jun 10, 2007)

It's called avatar legend of Aang. It's themes go along the lines of Xoulin showdown, and Bo bo bo bo bo where american authors have tried to make a chinese themed show using historical research and failed. I think i'd actually enjoy a show that was ripped off Naruto, it'd be a challenge to see if they can take the best bits out of it and make it better than Naruto. 

However I have found 2 brand new shows that are clearly rip offs of Yu Gi Oh(not including Yu Gi Oh GX) and they have been seriously americanised, kiddyised and stripped of authenticity.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> I posted this before
> 
> This is a quote from Beckett magazine: Pokemon on an article that is about avatar.
> 
> ...



Holy hand basket

This made my day.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2007)

more Avatar? after Fire? Fantastic!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

I just hope they don't jump the shark and start adding elements or tacking on new abilities to increase the show's airtime.

Maybe they'll just use an entirely new cast of characters? Or adventures of past avatars!


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2007)

sooo any news when season 3 starts? or has it started already?


----------



## drache (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing offical yet, the most reliable I've heard is July 17 i think.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 16, 2007)

July 17th huh thats sounds nice better than it starting in fall thats for sure.


----------



## Al?l? (Jul 2, 2007)

I think if it were to be in July, it would have been advertised by now. And especially not July 17. That's in two weeks. 

To be honest, though I really enjoy the show, I don't think it'll be best to stretch the original plans too much. It could be nice for marketing, but it can become watered down very easily. I'm not even too comfortable with their being a movie of it already even though the series isn't over... that's the main reason for such delay for part 3. 

I just don't want it to fade like Samurai Jack. Though, Samurai Jack is working on a movie.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 3, 2007)

Yup yup. Still waiting for the series to start back up. It wouldnt be that bad waiting if we could get an upadte.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 3, 2007)

M. Night Shyamalan writing, directing and producing this? You just know he'll have himself animated somehow in the movie as he has appeared in most of his movies. Anyway, super exciting!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 4, 2007)

^^Yaw I guess. But like I said, I just hope he does it right & doesnt throw a plot twist in there.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 4, 2007)

isnt M. Night Shyamalan's avatar film a live-action adaptation?


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2007)

Three more seasons after Fire, huh ? I have no idea what's coming next; it actually feels a bit wrong that this is going beyond a trilogy even if it does turn out to be a different story with different characters. I dunno, I'm looking forward to it either way, but three seasons seemed like a lock. Hopefully we won't be waiting a year between seasons.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 5, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> isnt M. Night Shyamalan's avatar film a live-action adaptation?



Yeap it is.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

lol at OP, i love watching this show, it's very unique and the fights are animated well.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 5, 2007)

Oops, my bad, I thought it was going to be an anime movie! That's what happens when you speed read! Still the same though, about Shyamalan being in the movie.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 9, 2007)

From: 



> It's official. San Diego Comic Convention (SDCC) will have a panel dedicated to season three of Avatar: The Last Airbender! The panel will take place on Saturday, at 10:30AM. The SDCC website contains the following description:
> 
> _"10:30-11:30 Into the Fire Nation: Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender, Season 3 Sneak Peek"
> 
> "Get a first look at what's to come in the third season, including clips from new episodes; a visual tour of the Fire Nation from show creator Bryan Konietzko and director Joaquim Dos Santos (Justice League); insider information from the show's head writer Aaron Ehasz (Futurama); and a voice-over demonstration from Dee Baker (The Fairly OddParents), who voices Appa and Momo. Don't forget to come in your Avatar costume?there will be a very special prize for the best one! Moderated by Eric Coleman, VP/executive producer, animation production and development. Room 6A" _





> # Season 3 will feature an episode with Avatar Roku and Fire Lord Sozin, where "a lot of [our] questions about Roku and Sozin will be addressed" (AvatarSpirit.net Interview with the Creators)
> # Joshua Hamilton wrote an episode in season 3 in which Katara and Toph have another altercation (Commentary on "The Chase" on the Book 2, Volume 2 DVD)
> # The title of 3.06 is likely to startle the fandom if it's revealed (inside source)
> # Season 3 is the last season of Avatar, for now (inside source)
> # The season 3 finale, otherwise known as the series finale, will conclude as a three-episode single night event on television (inside source)



Also TV.com has some Season 3 episode titles(although no air date):



> The Awakening
> The Headband
> The Painted Lady
> Sokka's Master
> ...



I am just posting this in case it hasn`t been posted before.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

this show is pretty good, if i do say so myself. the fight scenes are beautiful and the bending powers are pretty original IMO


----------



## drache (Jul 9, 2007)

Honestly the concept of bending powers isn't totally orignal, but it's a nicely written story  that's very complete and thought out. Though the show has changed subtly from book 1 to book 2


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the show because:

1. Good fighting sequences, very nicely animated and you can tell the writers has put down alot of effort to the them right.

2. Good dialogues, alot of warmth and humour.

3. Minimal amounts of fillers and the few fillers there is are very good "tales of ba sing se".

4. The characters, you just gotta love everyone of them, espec Iroh!


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 10, 2007)

*Nani!?!?*


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 10, 2007)

Aang looks awsome on that cover.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 10, 2007)

Aang grew hair!!!


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 10, 2007)

zomg, nooo Aang dont grow hair, well maybe a beard.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Wth man, they haven't aired this on TV yet and already DVD?

Damn slow producers.


----------



## drache (Jul 10, 2007)

Not the producers fault, Nick signed up for a 3rd season really late (i think right around the time season 2 was ending)

And the voice actor for Zuko's uncle died (his name escapes me).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2007)

also Aang is using a fire bender suit in that picture


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

There must be a considerable time lapse between the seasons if he has hair. Also I wonder what they're going to do with the king of ba sing se. Remember he flew off with them in the finale.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 10, 2007)

Yay! Avatar the third season might be shown on September (well after 9/11 because that is when the complete set of book 2 is going to be released)

Now all we need left is a advertising for the third season


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2007)

this looks great


----------



## Ichi-chan (Jul 10, 2007)

> Episode 308: The Puppetmaster



Hmm, Puppet Master! ^^ Cool.
A...Aang with hair! I wonder if that's real...


----------



## Morwain (Jul 11, 2007)

Interesting I've been wondering what the air date was gonna be....I've been waiting forever....I hope this is real I need more avatar I wanna know what happens.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes its real. Here's what they posted at Avatarspirit.net A site known for conducting interviews & such with the series & creators & people involved with the series. So basically they're reliable as hell.

The awesome cover art at left (click on the thumbnail to see the full size version) has the Gaang in Fire Nation garb, and, as many have been speculating would be the case, Aang with a full head of hair. This revealing cover art, along with the release date being announced before the episodes have even aired, has caused some controversy in the forum over the authenticity of this information. To settle this fast, we contacted Dave Lambert, the News Director for TVShowsOnDVD.com. He confirmed the information and indicated that TVShowsOnDVD.com gets its information right from Paramount's password protected press website.

If the cover art is any judge, season three looks worth the wait! Let's hope for more good news at SDCC!


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 11, 2007)

Interesting; what's that weapon Sokka's handling, a sword ? Wonder if that'll be a plot point, 'cause the kid could use a skill boost.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 11, 2007)

God Aang nooooooooo. His hair is ugly.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 11, 2007)

Ahh chill out. Its just a cover pick. You already know how the cover & show art is pretty different. Wait until you actually see his hair in the show.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

his hair is probaly to hide the air bender tattoos. ( Remember he has to learn firebending so he'll probaly look for a master in the fire nation). If you notice his sleeves come up to perfectly cover the tats on his arms. He'll probaly enroll under a master but not tell the master he is the avatar, but just lead him to think he is a young firebender.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea thats what they were saying at Distant Horizon. The hair is supposed to cover up his airbender tattoos. Another theory is that if there's really an episode titled the headband, aang might use that to cover up the rest of the tattoo.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 14, 2007)

> Sokka's Master


Are we going to see some bad ass sword-wielding sokka?


----------



## Trias (Jul 14, 2007)

His new sword like weapon (looks like a Rapier, kinda, but he doesn't wield it like a rapier... confusing.) looks badass, so we may really get to see some bad ass swordman sokka when he's not busy being the comic-relief guy.


----------



## Trias (Jul 14, 2007)

His new sword like weapon (looks like a Rapier, kinda, but he doesn't wield it like a rapier... confusing.) looks badass, so we may really get to see some bad ass swordman sokka when he's not busy being the comic-relief guy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 14, 2007)

That cover looks awesome. I can't wait for te third season.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 14, 2007)

It has nothing to do with what we're talking about but it is Avatar related. Here's a pic drawn my 1 of avatar's directors. He's also confirmed the cover being real on his DA account. The pic is of Hooter's Katara.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 15, 2007)

Protect_The_Butter said:


> God Aang nooooooooo. His hair is ugly.



Hey at least he is not blond =/


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Too bad thats the only place Aang will grow some hair.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 15, 2007)

Fanart of Book 3 Aang:


----------



## kill-u-4-$ (Jul 19, 2007)

to me that serious never appealed to me but then again it was nickalodions first anim i think...


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Jul 22, 2007)

Quite An interesting show, no doubt. They need to play it up on the Action a little bit more.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 22, 2007)

So what day and time do they play the new episodes?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't wait for Book 3. 

I've been waiting for Sokka to kick some ass, hopefully him kicking ass won't make him less hilarious.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 26, 2007)

Poster for season 3.


Shot with DSLR-A100 at 2007-07-26


Aang up front with Zuko behind him and some other guy behind Zuko.


----------



## Hio (Jul 26, 2007)

Aang looks cool


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 26, 2007)

Protect_The_Butter said:


> Poster for season 3.
> 
> 
> Shot with DSLR-A100 at 2007-07-26
> ...



Fire Lord Ozai!?!?


----------



## Trias (Jul 26, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Fire Lord Ozai!?!?



 No; his head is totally bald; he can't be from Fire Nation Royalty, for they always grow a piece of hair on top of their hairs as a sign of Royalty and stick them with a special thing. 

 Plus, he looks, somehow, way too good to be Fire Lord Ozai. Ozai is a simple tyrant, I can't imagine Ozai having eyes like these, nor this guy having a voice like Ozai's. Even though he doesn't look so much friendly, I bet he's a neutral guy (kinda like Zuko and many others who aren't really evil or good) if not a good guy.


----------



## Red (Jul 26, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> It has nothing to do with what we're talking about but it is Avatar related. Here's a pic drawn my 1 of avatar's directors. He's also confirmed the cover being real on his DA account. The pic is of Hooter's Katara.



Thats pretty fucking hot.

I just started it, but thanks to nicks love of repeating things I'm still stcuk at the part where he learns water bending from the master of bending at the north (or is it south?) pole. what episode and book is that?


----------



## \zol (Jul 26, 2007)

One of six limited edition Avatar Trading Cards featuring sneak peak Avatar footage, the sixth card will have the season premiere date as well.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 26, 2007)

so apparently at comic con they gave wind of when season 3 premiers (as the poster points out), anyone willing to tell me when, if they know?


----------



## \zol (Jul 26, 2007)

Some people who went to Comic con today, who participated in the card scavenger hunt, confirm it as Sept. 21.



			
				Rekka No Ryo from Avatarspirit. said:
			
		

> we should start looking for new season 3 stuff around Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 27, 2007)

Avatar season 3 starts September 21.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 27, 2007)

Major spoiler...
*Spoiler*: __ 



ang dies.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 27, 2007)

so this info is acurrate that the 3 season will be coming in september?


----------



## \zol (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes. Very much. 21st.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 28, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Major spoiler...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm real sure that's true


----------



## drache (Jul 28, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> so this info is acurrate that the 3 season will be coming in september?


 
If it is I'd like to see a link proving it. I've heard a bunch of rumors and so far all have been wrong. Though of course I'd like it to be true.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 28, 2007)

That's good news. Avatar finally returns.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 28, 2007)

drache said:


> If it is I'd like to see a link proving it. I've heard a bunch of rumors and so far all have been wrong. Though of course I'd like it to be true.


There's a picture a few posts above yours. Look at it.

Finally! Been waiting forver for this annoucement.


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

I didn't know that this wasn't an Japanese production o.O


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Jul 28, 2007)

Season 3 preview.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yvhgiKK74A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

I love you.


----------



## \zol (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn, all those fangirls....

Lol nice fanservice(Katara, Azula, & old women?)










Here trailer Better quality


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 28, 2007)

Red doesn't suit Toph (with her eyes being the color they are).

Hope Season 3 has more instances of Toph kicking ass now that she...(nothing that major)


*Spoiler*: __ 



can "bend" metal.


----------



## \zol (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, there wasn't any noticeable shots of her in the trailer(she was there just got to look hard though), but nothing the way Sokka or Katara had. Who knows, but yeah she should have a good one with her ability.

Didn't see Suki at all... hope she didn't die. Doubt Azula would kill her(not for the reason that she wouldn't, but just didn't find her worthy)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2007)

the new season look kick ass cant wait


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

Gawd, I can't believe that the creators actually paired zuko up with someone.

I sense a disturbance in the shipping force.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 29, 2007)

Gawd, I can't believe that the creators actually paired zuko up with someone.

I sense a disturbance in the shipping force.


----------



## drache (Jul 30, 2007)

Elite said:


> There's a picture a few posts above yours. Look at it.
> 
> Finally! Been waiting forver for this annoucement.


 

Oops that didn't load for me the first time.....cool i look foward to it


----------



## Sylar (Jul 30, 2007)

\zol said:


> Yeah, there wasn't any noticeable shots of her in the trailer(she was there just got to look hard though), but nothing the way Sokka or Katara had. Who knows, but yeah she should have a good one with her ability.
> 
> Didn't see Suki at all... hope she didn't die. Doubt Azula would kill her(not for the reason that she wouldn't, but just didn't find her worthy)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its perfectly possible she is dead, since they didn't mind killing Jet off.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 30, 2007)

holy hell!
Fire is going to own so much!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the ZuMai ship ^_^


----------



## Suzume (Aug 1, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> holy hell!
> Fire is going to own so much!
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.  Season 3 is going to rock so much  And technically, it's Maiko, but it doesn't matter 

I don't really like Mai as a love interest for Zuko.  Until now, all she's been is emo, sarcastic comic relief in contrast to Ty Lee's perkiness, and it kind of makes for a boring relationship if she's so monotone all the time.  If she shows more than that, I might be more open to the pairing.  But as of now, I give it a thumbs down


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 1, 2007)

Season 3 looks awesome, can't wait for it to finally air.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking good! Come on Season #3!


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 1, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> Agreed.  Season 3 is going to rock so much  And technically, it's Maiko, but it doesn't matter
> 
> I don't really like Mai as a love interest for Zuko.  Until now, all she's been is emo, sarcastic comic relief in contrast to Ty Lee's perkiness, and it kind of makes for a boring relationship if she's so monotone all the time.  If she shows more than that, I might be more open to the pairing.  But as of now, I give it a thumbs down


in Avatar Portal its called ZuMai, but meh I dont really care hehehe  

and she isnt really emo, the creators said she's just bored, anyway, with 
Zuko being her man(lol that just sounds weird) I think she'll show more emotion...
I support this ship, mostly because I DETEST the Zutara ship... Kataang FTW!!!  

hehe...


----------



## Trias (Aug 2, 2007)

Who are those firebender couple in the posted pics? They're adults and ...oh noes, twin hags doesn't look god in that outfit. ><


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 5, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> Agreed.  Season 3 is going to rock so much  And technically, it's Maiko, but it doesn't matter
> 
> I don't really like Mai as a love interest for Zuko.  Until now, all she's been is emo, sarcastic comic relief in contrast to Ty Lee's perkiness, and it kind of makes for a boring relationship if she's so monotone all the time.  If she shows more than that, I might be more open to the pairing.  But as of now, I give it a thumbs down



Yeah, I agree. 
I mean, I don't really care much about who ends up with who, shipping doesn't mean much to me... but Maiko just seems really... Well, I dunno. I just wasn't expecting it, I suppose. XD; They just don't seem right together... I can't explain it.  Well, the Avatar writers are a great, so I'm sure they know what their doing~


----------



## Jizz (Aug 5, 2007)

I like Maiko as a ship.


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 6, 2007)

I just came in to say that I watched the whole first and second season last week, and I became completely obsessed with the show.

I'm a shameless Sokka fangirl.

_It's a giant mushroom! Maybe it's friendly!_

So, erh, yeh, hy fellow fans 

And yeah, after the Naruto fandom, it's a big relief that I don't really support any pairings (maybe Sokka/anyone)  
*Spoiler*: _thoughts about season 3_ 



Though I think Zuko/Mai is kinda... dull. But whatever 

Anyone else think Katara looks like Jasmine in her new design?


----------



## Morwain (Aug 8, 2007)

Season 3 looks amazing I love the new clothes...tis interesting the Zuko/Mai ship is well eh not my fav I can't wait September 21st can't come soon enough for me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, I love this show!


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn! I was hoping for KataZuko. Oh well, season 3 is still gonna rock my world!


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 8, 2007)

One of my closest friends is the guy who does all the moves they motion capture for Toph's fight sequences.  Yes, Toph's moves are that of a male twenty year old kung-fu student.  Well obviously he can't launch rocks or bend metal, but you know what I mean.

He got me into the show and now I'm hooked.  He won't tell me anything about season 3 though, he just keeps saying, "Just wait.  Toph dominates."  and the like.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 8, 2007)

I love this show. Can't wait for the new season to come out.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 9, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> He got me into the show and now I'm hooked.  He won't tell me anything about season 3 though, he just keeps saying, "Just wait.  Toph dominates."  and the like.



That's been obvious ever since she bent metal


----------



## Haruko (Aug 9, 2007)

When is it coming out?


----------



## \zol (Aug 9, 2007)

Sept. 21st. Nick says they'll put a High Quality Season 3 trailer on their turbonick site.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 9, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> That's been obvious ever since she bent metal



Yeah, I brought that up one time and asked him if Toph does anything crazy like crush a Fire Nation Battleship or slam two into each other.  He laughed and gave me a look like, "is that all you're expecting?"


----------



## Trias (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, a friend of mine said that in that trailer, while Mai was kissing Zuko, Zuko had LONG hair, which he hasn't, so it could be quite possible that Mai was dreaming in that scene; there is no Maiko.

 I'm too lazy to check it.


----------



## Haruko (Aug 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> Hmm, a friend of mine said that in that trailer, while Mai was kissing Zuko, Zuko had LONG hair, which he hasn't, so it could be quite possible that Mai was dreaming in that scene; there is no Maiko.
> 
> I'm too lazy to check it.



I haven't seen it either, but it could be one of those interesting thinngs they put in trailers taken out of context.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 10, 2007)

Trias said:


> Hmm, a friend of mine said that in that trailer, while Mai was kissing Zuko, Zuko had LONG hair, which he hasn't, so it could be quite possible that Mai was dreaming in that scene; there is no Maiko.
> 
> I'm too lazy to check it.



Wouldn't put it past them. They've screwed with the shippers' heads before in the past.

*remembers the commercials for the episode when Zuko and Katara were in that cave*


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anybody know when there's gonna be a new friggin episode?? I thought Naruto was bad with airing shows.....I was way off. Avatar hasn't aired a new episode for like five months!!!!!! Is this the truth or am I just going crazy here????


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Its actually been around 8. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 10, 2007)

September 21
yeah I can't wait but i've just now seen pretty much all the episodes


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 11, 2007)

The Mai and Zuko thing is just something that seems like bullshit and makes no sense (on why them). Nothing is gain from it (except probably making Zutara fans shut the fuck up already). So it must've been a dream or something.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2007)

There are supposed to be comics focused on Mai and Zuko that take place between Seasons 2 and 3 apparently. Also, there'll probably be a few episodes on it so it would make more sense. It seemed to work when they did it with Yue and Sokka, at least until she died...

That still hasn't silenced Zutara fans from what I've seen unfortunately...


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn zutara fans on the up side sokka looks like he'll finally get the respect he deserves this book. He gets a new weapon and hes training so maybe he'll take down mai or some non bender. But I hope aangs hair doesnt make it past the end of this book.


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Aug 12, 2007)

I love this show! I can't wait for season three from seeing the comic con trailer.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just glad Sokka finally does something besides bitch and sarcasm.


----------



## Haruko (Aug 13, 2007)

Viral said:


> I'm just glad Sokka finally does something besides bitch and sarcasm.



NOOOOOOO. He did something else?!?!? Why, Sokka, why?


----------



## Morwain (Aug 14, 2007)

Haruko said:


> NOOOOOOO. He did something else?!?!? Why, Sokka, why?



Lols Well he had to do something else eventually.


----------



## \zol (Aug 14, 2007)

Wonders if anyone else has seen the preview for Avatar on Nick


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^Haha nope not at all. OMG you gotta love Aang.


----------



## narutofangd (Aug 14, 2007)

Zutara ????

Well anyway iof he's anything like Zuko i like the guy


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^Haha naw man, its not a person. Zutara is a ship between Zuko & Katara. Its a nickname for the two of them together.


----------



## \zol (Aug 15, 2007)

The 2nd All-Avatar Nick mag is going in sale Sept. 18th, just 4 days before the Season 3 premiere for a outstanding $4.99 with 52 colored pages. Apparently this will be the canonical gap between the end of season 2 and beginning of season 3.

5 bucks is a steal. I'm definitely getting this. Lol, this most likely won't last me til Sept. 21st. Heh, maybe if I get a better scanner I'll probably upload.

Some preview scans:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Charu (Aug 15, 2007)

Hehe, I don't get Zutara 
would it be considered a crack pairing?
Hm...I thought Aang+Katara was already canon =_=
Ah well.
It's nice to know that Japan anime is now affecting the works of
cartoons such as this. Go Japan!


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Morwain (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol 
Katara:I like your Hair
Aang: I have hair how long was I out?
   
This season looks like it's gonna be good.


----------



## Tash (Aug 15, 2007)

Kataang is canon. But yea I wonder how much time has passed.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hehe, notice how they don't show a single thing between Aang and kataras relationship, going to be big


----------



## Ichi-chan (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm... the new season starts on Sept 21. That's the last day of summer! XD Weird how they start it then.


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

I wonder what you get when you cross bending races.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Aug 18, 2007)

Ichigo-Chan said:


> Hmm... the new season starts on Sept 21. That's the last day of summer! XD Weird how they start it then.


geeze finally


----------



## \zol (Aug 18, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I wonder what you get when you cross bending races.



There's been lots of discussion on that in other places and they for the most part seem to believe it's based on spirit and gift. Remember those two twins in the Fortune Teller ep? One could bend and the other couldn't. So genetics can't really be in play, unless you look at the Fire Nation royal family. >.> meh just my take.

Did you know every Air Nomad was an Airbender? If you based bending on spirit and gift then Air Nomads are the most spiritual of any of the nations.

*Shrugs* Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 18, 2007)

\zol said:


> Did you know every Air Nomad was an Airbender? If you based bending on spirit and gift then Air Nomads are the most spiritual of any of the nations.



Interesting point never thought about that before but, I guess it makes sense since most of them were monks and they separated themselves from the other nations entirely.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there was a interview on Avatarspirit.net with the creators and they were talking about the genetics and all that. It's all really interesting to read.


Part 1 
Part 2 
Part 3


----------



## Highwind (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new around here.
What do you guys think about the whole angle involving Zuko, his uncle and Zuko going back to the Fire Nation? Can he still redeem himself in the eyes of the good guys?


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Highwind said:


> Hey guys, I'm new around here.
> What do you guys think about the whole angle involving Zuko, his uncle and Zuko going back to the Fire Nation? Can he still redeem himself in the eyes of the good guys?



I still believe Zuko will end up being Aang's firebending teacher. I mean, who else is there?


----------



## drache (Aug 21, 2007)

Grevane said:


> I still believe Zuko will end up being Aang's firebending teacher. I mean, who else is there?


 
Zuko isn't a master, if anything I'd think it would be Zuko's uncle


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 21, 2007)

^ yea Iroh way more skilled than Zuko at this point, heck Zuko still has learned to bend fire into lightning like Azula. Nevertheless I do think that in the end Zuko will end up teaming up with Aang, but the whole teacher thing is unlikely unless Iroh dies or something (which would suck).


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

It may have already been discussed but does anyone know when the new season will start?


----------



## \zol (Aug 22, 2007)

Sept. 21st, but Sept. 18 will release the $4.99 comic with canonical info between ending of Season 2 and beginning of Season 3. 

As for Aang's Fire teacher, Zuko is definitely out of the picture, he sacrificed a lot to get where he's at right now. As for Iroh, I doubt Aang and co will bust into the Fire Nation and break him out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2007)

\zol said:


> Sept. 21st, but Sept. 18 will release the $4.99 comic with canonical info between ending of Season 2 and beginning of Season 3.
> 
> As for Aang's Fire teacher, Zuko is definitely out of the picture, he sacrificed a lot to get where he's at right now. As for Iroh, I doubt Aang and co will bust into the Fire Nation and break him out.


Aang already knows how to fire bend (even though he's a n00b that burned his girlfriend). I think he'll finally man up and attempt to perfect what he already knows.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ^ yea Iroh way more skilled than Zuko at this point, heck Zuko still has learned to bend fire into lightning like Azula. Nevertheless I do think that in the end Zuko will end up teaming up with Aang, but the whole teacher thing is unlikely unless Iroh dies or something (which would suck).



Mark my words, Iroh will die before Aang starts to learn firebending.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 22, 2007)

\zol said:


> Sept. 21st, but Sept. 18 will release the $4.99 comic with canonical info between ending of Season 2 and beginning of Season 3.
> 
> As for Aang's Fire teacher, Zuko is definitely out of the picture, he sacrificed a lot to get where he's at right now. As for Iroh, I doubt Aang and co will bust into the Fire Nation and break him out.



Thank you. I don't watch Nickilodeon otherwise so I wouldn't know.


----------



## \zol (Aug 22, 2007)

One of the first leaked pics I've seen so far.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

\zol said:


> One of the first leaked pics I've seen so far.



First thing I looked at was the hair.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 22, 2007)

Even though I'm 99% positive that Iroh is going to die I really don't want him too ;_;


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello there, those who haven't seen may be interested in knowing that the HQ version of the season 3 trailer has been posted at .

It seriously rocks. 

As for who will teach Aang firebending... Am I the only one who finds it strange how much *Roku* is in the trailer?


----------



## Akirasav (Aug 24, 2007)

\zol said:


> One of the first leaked pics I've seen so far.



Yeah, the hair is way to wierd.


----------



## Kaizoku-Shinobi (Aug 24, 2007)

YouKnowWho said:


> Hello there, those who haven't seen may be interested in knowing that the HQ version of the season 3 trailer has been posted at .
> 
> It seriously rocks.
> 
> As for who will teach Aang firebending... Am I the only one who finds it strange how much *Roku* is in the trailer?



Roku was born in the Fire Nation so we'll see some bits of him.


----------



## \zol (Aug 24, 2007)

Beatin down yo block


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^What the fuck???


----------



## \zol (Aug 24, 2007)

Lol it was from the trailer, and the block part was from this album.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 24, 2007)

Naw i recognized the trailer scene. I just didnt get why you had posted Unk's album title with it.


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 24, 2007)

I think ang looks better with hair. Its a pretty gd ceaser cut


----------



## Morwain (Aug 25, 2007)

Aang looks weird with hair...the arrow tattoo is really what makes it look weird....


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

Aang is Dominican! Hese got that dominican hair, we're brothers! 

Season 3 looks pretty good though, I like the appearance of the characters and the roles they've taken, especially Zuko... for a second I though Zuko was kissing his sister but I forgot it was his sisters friend, I haven't seen the show in such a long time now.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey how's it going? Avatar fan first, Naruto Shippuuden fan second. I came to know of Naruto _after_ hearing people say that the two shows are similar which I guess for the people here would be the reverse situation. So I've been following the show since the break between "The Fury of Aang" and "Secret Of The Fire Nation" and I'm an Uber-fan.

Here are some cool looking scenes from upcoming episodes straight from the trailer. As you'll see Aang will be wearing a headband this season, not Konoha-issue but important nonetheless. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I uploaded that trailer to my youtube channel.

Veiw Post


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

C'mon man nick dont want that shit on youtube. They only wanted it to be available on AvatarSpirit. But none the less, i was happy as hell when i found out they put it up in High Quality on their site.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 25, 2007)

Omega id, you _do_ know that Nick has _specifically_ asked that the HQ Season 3 trail _not_ to be posted on Youtube, or any other video hosting site?  And that Avatarspirit.net, which is the source of the vid, supports this request also?

If you want to see the video, go to Avatarspirit.net.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 25, 2007)

Am I the only one who's noticed the lack of Toph in the trailer and in news of Season 3 in general?

Could Episode 6 be called 'The Death of Toph?'


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah I'm aware of that but I don't really care. If someone is going to complain they should take it up with youtube and not me. It's the internet and if it's not on youtube it will end up on veoh or some other web-site either way.

It's the internet.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

^^Whatever man, im just respecting nicks wishes. Becuase if it wasnt for them we might've never seen avatar at all. And what do you mean take it up with youtube??? They didnt make you upload the shit to they site.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm saying, if you want that video to be taken off of youtube, to let them know so that they can take it down themselves (by either deleting my account or removing the video from their server themselves). Either way I don't care.

I like Avatar too. But tell me what the fuck is the difference? All I am really doing is showing people a better quality of the trailer, not some crappy camera rip, especially for those that have never heard of Avatar. Those that have heard of Avatar aren't probably even aware of AvatarSpirit.net (I never even knew that site existed until I decided to look at this thread again) so I'm doing Nick a favor. Thats the way I see it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^Haha cant argue with you there. AvatarSpirit really does need to get their name out there more. Because it doesnt help for them to release a trailer not to many people have heard of. But like i said i was just respecting their wishes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed the lack of Toph in the trailer and in news of Season 3 in general?
> 
> Could Episode 6 be called 'The Death of Toph?'



They can't kill her, she's my favorite...I don't think anything bad will happen. Since it is set in the Fire Nation and the final season, she probably won't get too much focus as Aang or Katara. They'd probably be too busy wrapping more important issues up.


----------



## \zol (Aug 25, 2007)

Remember the episode title "Sokka's Master"


I think that's him


----------



## Highwind (Aug 25, 2007)

How many seasons do they plan on going with the show?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They can't kill her, she's my favorite...I don't think anything bad will happen. Since it is set in the Fire Nation and the final season, she probably won't get too much focus as Aang or Katara. They'd probably be too busy wrapping more important issues up.




Yea they better not kill Toph she's so new & so full of win. But I gotta agree with you there, she's gonna be alive just not getting as much attention as she deserves. With the whole Kataang situation needing to be wrapped up, & the big ass fight with the firelord that we've been building up to since season 1


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad remake of Naruto... in every way.. if someone wants clarification on this.. just msg me and ill give you a long amount of reasons why


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope Toph plays a larger role than just a support character. In fact, I hope she becomes Aang's love interest instead of Katara.

@ShinobiOneKenobi

You want to compare Avatar to Naruto? Fine. Then I'll say Avatar is the better version of Naruto.

It doesn't drag on for billions of episodes, it gets to the point and the characters are a hell of a lot more interesting. Shikamaru should leave Narutoverse and step into Avatar world because he is too good for that show.

I'm satisfied.

EDIT: The only thing keeping me into Naruto is Akatsuki. If it wasn't for Akatsuki I would've abandoned the show. Even then, they made a lot of the Akatsuki members look like bitches. I won't go into detail for the sake of those that haven't read the manga.

EDIT2: I guess I have more to say...

Aang has developed way more than Naruto has in a few weeks/month than Naruto has in 2/3 years. The story is better than Naruto's too.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Aug 25, 2007)

ok.. well first of all.. Avatar is about a kid who has magical powers and is one a chosen one of sorts.. There are 4 villages which control elements.. like naruto.. the chosen kid is an orphan. and is an away for a while and then is found by new found friends who he works with the defeat the evil.. ect ect.. but you are right in that it does get to the point a whole lot quicklier.. which is a fucking relief from the anime Fillers which are privilent most apparently in Naruto..


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> Bad remake of Naruto... in every way.. if someone wants clarification on this.. just msg me and ill give you a long amount of reasons why




Un huh, did you really believe yourself when you typed this out???


----------



## Proxy (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when the new season will start?


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

September 21st guy... it's being discussed... Theres a trailer for it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^September 21st man.

@ShinobiOneKenobi you cant compare Avatar to Naruto because of the whole young kid with magical powers/the chosen one thing. Because thats just the typical shonen anime/manga hero. IE Goku(Dragonball), Ed(FMA), Naota(Furi Kuri), & Negi(Mahou Sensei Negima)

Unlike Naruto, Aang has had a sense of family before he was found by Katara. He was surrounded by friends at the Southern Air Temple, & even had various other friends in the other nations. He also had a father figure his whole life, again unlike naruto. 

However while they did both go away for a period of time Aang was gone before Naruto left the leaf village. I mean the 1st season of avatar was probably being developed in the 03 - 04 time period seeing as how it debuted on Nick in early 2005. The series starts with aang having been frozen in the ice for 100 years, & like i said the script for this was probably written at least 3 or 4 years ago. Naruto left the leaf village for training in the manga in early as 5 as well. So there is no way that Avatar could have taken this idea from naruto.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 25, 2007)

Actually it was only _after_ he found out that he was special that his friends decided it would be unfair if he played with them. Being an Avatar and all, there would have been an unfair advantage so Aang would have had to hold back a lot. Although he was the only one among that was a master(hence the arrows) so that much didn't seem to bother them. Naruto also sought a bigger destiny, Aang didn't want to accept his. The creators have said that Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Miyazaki and FLCL have all influenced the show...ahh but everybody doesn't want to see that and takes the easier way out to say it ripped Naruto off.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

^^Were you addressing me or the other dude that called Avatar a ripoff.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 25, 2007)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> ok.. well first of all.. Avatar is about a kid who has magical powers and is one a chosen one of sorts.. There are 4 villages which control elements.. like naruto.. the chosen kid is an orphan. and is an away for a while and then is found by new found friends who he works with the defeat the evil.. ect ect.. but you are right in that it does get to the point a whole lot quicklier.. which is a fucking relief from the anime Fillers which are privilent most apparently in Naruto..



EDIT:  Chosen kid with magical powers:  Ha. Haha. HAHAHA.  You seriously believe Naruto owns the cliche basic hero background?  It's different anyway.  Aang is the heir of a long legacy of powerful protectors of the peace, while Naruto is the one-time carrier of a demonic power.  Aang is chosen, but Naruto's not really chosen, anyway- he just has the power.

You'll have to do better than that to prove Avatar rips off Naruto.

4 elements/villages:  First off, in Avatar, it's whole nations, not villages.Second, Naruto was not the first to do 4 elements stuff.  Both Avatar and Naruto got it from ancient mythology.

Chosen kid is orphaned:  In Avatar, Aang is the last surviving member of an entire culture, thanks to being hidden and preserved for a century in an iceberg.   That's not simple orphanage.

Found new friends and fight evil:  Alright, are you _really_ serious about that?  The whole "fight evil with friends" was made a _long_ time before Naruto.  And the villains in Avatar are way different from the villains in Naruto.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 25, 2007)

All I'm saying is that Toph is shown in TWO scenes.

That's it.

Meanwhile Zuko, Aang, Sokka, and Katara are all over the place.

It just seems suspicious to me.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 25, 2007)

Yea you're right about that, but still nobody wants to belileve that. Hell she better be living, because it would suck ass to kill her after she discovers she can bend metal.


----------



## Rukie (Aug 25, 2007)

Daaang. I'm lovin' the new Aappa armor in that one pic a page back.

I REALLY wanna know who that firebending teacher is. I know it isn't Roku, take a closer look, it doesn't look a thing like him (cept for maybe the beard.)

I wanna hear more of the new Iroh, as well. See if he does Mako justice.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Yea Appa in armor>>>>* 

I still cant wait for the series to start back up. I mean the animation & action looks so good, its hard to believe that its going to be a book & not a movie. OMFG when Book 3 finally premiers Avatar will own life itself.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 26, 2007)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> ok.. well first of all.. *1. Avatar is about a kid who has magical powers* and is one a chosen one of sorts.. *2. There are 4 villages which control elements*.. *3. like naruto.. the chosen kid is an orphan. and is an away for a while and then is found by new found friends who he works with the defeat the evil*.. ect ect.. but you are right in that it does get to the point a whole lot quicklier.. which is a fucking relief from the anime Fillers which are privilent most apparently in Naruto..



1. Naruto doesn't use magic, jackass. 
2. Naruto has 9 villages, Avatar has 4.
3. Going by your logic Naruto is a rip off of a lot of shows, since a lot of people have no parents, have friends, and have to defeat evil.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2007)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> Bad remake of Naruto... in every way.. if someone wants clarification on this.. just msg me and ill give you a long amount of reasons why



Wow. mind-numbingly ignorant...Avatar is very different from Naruto, and if you're going to use the chakra and elements crap:

1. The way chakra is used in Avatar is actually the accurate way it is portrayed. 

2. The concept of the elements existed long before any form of modern media and was used in series preceding both.



> ok.. well first of all.. Avatar is about a kid who has magical powers and is one a chosen one of sorts..



Hey, here's a secret: Almost all animated shows have that! You think Naruto is the first to do such a thing? There are novels in the past two centuries that have done that. 



> There are 4 villages which control elements.. like naruto.. the chosen kid is an orphan.



Like said before there are nine villages, and I addressed the elements thing. Here's another secret: The chosen one in the series is usually an orphan! How wild is that?



> and is an away for a while and then is found by new found friends who he works with the defeat the evil.. ect ect..



Here's what I want you to do: Go to school. Take some literature classes and learn common tropes and plot points in hero stories.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 26, 2007)

Sylar said:


> All I'm saying is that Toph is shown in TWO scenes.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...


It's a kid show.  They don't murder 13 year olds on a kids show, come on!


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 26, 2007)

There are some great Avatar apologists here. Great to know that there are fans of both shows that can live in peace considering this argument will probably never be over, just one of those things. Leathaface, I was piggybacking onto what you wrote and clarifying even more things on why the shows aren't alike.
But that's minor compared to the "Is Avatar Anime? debate" that has been going on since the show started way back in 2005.
I think it's pretty obvious-




....No.


----------



## \zol (Aug 26, 2007)

ntumba said:


> It's a kid show.  They don't murder 13 year olds on a kids show, come on!



But Jet got knocked off.  

It was kinda backstaged(like all the deaths), but was implied that he wasn't gonna make it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 26, 2007)

ntumba said:


> It's a kid show.  They don't murder 13 year olds on a kids show, come on!



Hmm lets see there's Jet, Yue, Suki(possibly), & Zhao. Then there's Lu-Ten, Firelord Azulon, Monk Gyatso, All airbenders, The Moon spirit. I dont think they have a problem with killing off anybody, seing as how they could kill of adults, & teens.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I hope Toph plays a larger role than just a support character. In fact, I hope she becomes Aang's love interest instead of Katara.
> 
> @ShinobiOneKenobi
> 
> ...



Well considering, Avatar wasn't made from a unfinished manga, that they have to implement 100 fillers just to ruin it.

But I noticed great series, are often grabbed by impatient companies to animate. If they just held out and animated Naruto after the manga was concluded. Then I am betting Naruto be pretty good as the Avatar.

One thing I wish this anime crew would do is evolve there animation, no matter how you look at it a lot of animes animation are practically the same. Very few animation crews actually do good and astounding animations.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats why I stick to short anime series (1-26 episodes on average, this includes FMA however).

Honestly I didn't watch Naruto till like last year, I've been hanging out on this forum since Naruto started and got popular cause my friend wanted me to support this place. I didn't mind, I'm a forum goer, I'm a member of like 100 forums. I decided to give this anime a shot last year cause well, I was bored and I wanted to see what all the big deal was about, honestly it's not as great as people made it out to be. I got into Bleach around the same time, I still watch that but I'm just fed up with the fillers.

I believe Naruto's whole storyline (regardless of the fact that we don't know anything yet), could've probably been told in 50 episodes or so... and if it would've been 50 episodes only it probably would've had better quality (better storytelling, better animations and production in general). One thing I noticed about long anime series... they make sense at first... after their first season or so they pretty much go to hell... at least for me.

I like short anime series because production is better than that of a long anime series... it's already been proven by many anime's out there (Lain, Gundam 0080, Cowboy Bebop, Tsukihime, Fate/Stay Night to name a few) even those that are still ongoing manga's (such as Berserk, which sadly, a second season will probably never see the light of day).

Naruto was great... till Zabuza Arc ended. Everything else afterwards was alright but a bit hazy... it lead it downhill to where it is right now. Then again, thats just my opinion and its how I see the series. Zabuza arc made me believe this series was going to be all about ninja's. After Naruto learned Rasengan and Sasuke learned Chidori it pretty much just became DBZ.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 27, 2007)

I could so see Naruto being a 50 Episode, if they didn't bombard it with 200 Fillers.  I also take it you don't watch Avatar then since its at episode 38? 

Though I kinda want the current animator crew for naruto completely replaced, put the Ghost in the shell or TTGL team on it, at least there animation is more fluid, and realistic.

hack I'll settle for Avatar Animating Crew, this show has some way good fluid fighting scenes.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 27, 2007)

I do watch Avatar, it's great (it's not an anime in my eyes anyway). But as I said, there are only few anime's I take as an acception such as Death Note and Full Metal Alchemist, and those aren't like 100+ episodes so I'm ok with them, but I was saying, I normally watch those short anime series that are 1-12 episodes long or 1-26 episodes long (sometimes as much as 50).


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 29, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> I could so see Naruto being a 50 Episode, if they didn't bombard it with 200 Fillers.  I also take it you don't watch Avatar then since its at episode 38?
> 
> Though I kinda want the current animator crew for naruto completely replaced, put the Ghost in the shell or TTGL team on it, at least there animation is more fluid, and realistic.
> 
> hack I'll settle for Avatar Animating Crew, this show has some way good fluid fighting scenes.



Technically there are 40 half-hour episodes.  All of the one-hour specials are just two episodes put together, with a bit more continuity.

Yeah Avatar has good animation.  Just another reason I love the show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree. The fillers did a lot of damage whether one wants to admit it or not. But thats the thing about a series once it becomes a franchise, they can and will extend it to the max, especially if the series it's based off is not finished. 

I do think that the animation could be better in certain areas. As someone mentioned the teams behind GITS would be an ideal wouldn't it? And if it could have the same consistency as Avatar, EVEN better. Unfortunately that's probably not possible, ever, because Studio Pierot has a budget, and a good chunk of that money also goes to Bleach which has recently gone through a suffering of less than stellar fillers itself, as well as a few other shorter-run series that pop up and run for a year or so. However, i try to look on the bright side. I'd much rather stick with the animation it has now with Shippuuden than go back to the filler animation. *shivers* As for Avatar, i can't wait to see it again.


----------



## \zol (Sep 3, 2007)

Canada Avatar Season 3 commercials:

Link removed

Link removed

<3 Mai


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been a fan of this show but the order of which I watch it on TV is all messed up.  Can someone tell me where I can download the first two seasons?  Thanks.


----------



## \zol (Sep 8, 2007)

There's bittorent.. but you can stream the eps off of Nick's turbonick site.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 8, 2007)

.....Less then 2 weeks until season 3 starts yays!! (sorry I just had to post it)


----------



## \zol (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey you're not alone. And don't forget about the comic with the post season 2/ pre season 3 content, for just $4.99 on Sept. 18th!


----------



## drache (Sep 8, 2007)

Morwain said:


> .....Less then 2 weeks until season 3 starts yays!! (sorry I just had to post it)


 

Hell yeah! Don't worry I'm excited too.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2007)

I decided to give it a shot and watch some episodes online and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 9, 2007)

This is for anyone interested in the new voice actor who's playing Iroh here's a link to an interview at comic con Option 2


----------



## \zol (Sep 9, 2007)

SOZIN VS ROKU

Mediascape 

A season 3 spoiler


----------



## Morwain (Sep 9, 2007)

Yay for spoilers!!


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

i love avatar i think its sick.. whos with me?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 10, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> i love avatar i think its sick.. *whos with me?*


 
Myself and 175 others are... The Avatar: The Last Airbender FC


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2007)

Avatar Spirit posted this article on their site. It's from Animation Insider regarding "The Awakening", it has major spoilers though:


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 11, 2007)

Only 11 days till the highly anticipated Book 3 episodes start airing!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2007)

cant wait for new episode


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 11, 2007)

apparently from the critique I read....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang becomes Darker and doesn't care if he takes lives.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 11, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> apparently from the critique I read....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That makes him more badass.....


----------



## Morwain (Sep 11, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> apparently from the critique I read....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Interesting a cool Aang finally


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 12, 2007)

OOOOOHHH!!! A darker Aang! I wonder what would push him to be like that... Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## Kameil (Sep 12, 2007)

Darker Aang= Hardcore Avatar state raping power...


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't seen any new episodes lately, is it cancelled or they're still producing episodes?


----------



## Kameil (Sep 12, 2007)

They have been making more eps.....


----------



## zan (Sep 12, 2007)

sweet one more week.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 12, 2007)

Ehh, how many episodes are there in each season? I'm only on episode 7 on book 1 for the time being


----------



## Jagon Fox (Sep 12, 2007)

there are twenty episodes in each season.


----------



## Shamandalie (Sep 12, 2007)

Those two chibi videos from the S2 Boxset has been posted on YouTube. It's a must-see for everyone.

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## \zol (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez, Greg Baldwin does a great Mako.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

A Baldwin in Avatar?


----------



## \zol (Sep 12, 2007)

Greg Baldwin is the guy who replaced Uncle Iroh's voice over, Mako. Did you think there was a difference at first? Neither did I


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope Aang kills Zuko.


----------



## alkeality (Sep 12, 2007)

Love it .. New season will be coming out soon


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Zuko is awesome enough to survive.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 13, 2007)

YouKnowWho said:


> Those two chibi videos from the S2 Boxset has been posted on YouTube. It's a must-see for everyone.
> 
> counter
> counter



Awesome


----------



## infinite (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanna see Avatar again... for some reason broadcasting stopped here. 

Is there a site where you can watch them online?


----------



## gudy2FEET (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately going to watch season 3


----------



## December (Sep 13, 2007)

Season 3 is going to be awesome. I'm surprised I even like this show, at first I thought it was pretty boring, but after watching more and more, I eventually got into it.


----------



## \zol (Sep 13, 2007)

New Nick commercial for Avatar

New screen.

*Edit* Ep 1 preview


----------



## Morwain (Sep 14, 2007)

One more week! I just can't wait...


----------



## Hio (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah can't wait too:WTF the chibis are awesome btw


----------



## \zol (Sep 14, 2007)

I just saw that Avatar Magazine at Barned & Nobles. I'll be picking it up later.


----------



## jacob-kun (Sep 14, 2007)

omg i read the first chapter of icha icha paradise


----------



## MOTO (Sep 14, 2007)

Que te Pica

Video of Avatar Roku vs. Fire Lord Sozin

fcukin awesome...


----------



## \zol (Sep 15, 2007)

Great backstory. Also I'm glad Nick is finally doing some advertising


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Sep 15, 2007)

More:

train wreck scene in the Fugitive

and one minute from the new episode

train wreck scene in the Fugitive

and the first comic of the magazine  found in this thread on tv.com:

train wreck scene in the Fugitive


----------



## \zol (Sep 15, 2007)

Just got the mag The new guy with the eye on his heads name is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



COMBUSTION MAN




Like no lie...


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

It honestly seems pretty childish, to me...maybe because it's on Nick?


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

My Own Dupe said:


> It honestly seems pretty childish, to me...maybe because it's on Nick?


cowboy bebop is on cartoon network does that make it childish


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2007)

Elite said:


> Gurren Lagann 25 Part Two
> 
> Video of Avatar Roku vs. Fire Lord Sozin
> 
> fcukin awesome...



Nice shit man, nice shit.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 16, 2007)

My Own Dupe said:


> It honestly seems pretty childish, to me...maybe because it's on Nick?



Its the least childish show on Nick.

People die.  People are tortured.

You won't see that on Spongebob.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay where can i DL season  2 Book earth


----------



## Calm (Sep 16, 2007)

Avatar is one of the best cartoons for 2006-2007. I love how they get the fighting moves correct and especially when Azula is in it with her crew. Im just waiting for the next season to come out.


----------



## drache (Sep 16, 2007)

My Own Dupe said:


> It honestly seems pretty childish, to me...maybe because it's on Nick?


 
The show argueably started off a little childish but it's one of the closest things I've seen to American anime. It's far from childish as it is.


----------



## Hio (Sep 16, 2007)

Avatar is the best show on Nick


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 16, 2007)

avatar is the only show on nick that's actually kept my attention.


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't wait for season 3. Hope it's not the last one!


----------



## Shamandalie (Sep 17, 2007)

^ They said that the story of Aang and Zuko will end in season 3, but they don't plan to stop there. And I doubt they will because it's pretty damn popular. 

OMG, CAN'T WAIT. I'm in complete Avatar-fever.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't wait for the next season after what I have seen.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 17, 2007)

aye, I myself have been watching the Fire Trailer over and over again, cant wait, just cant... Book 3 is so gonna OWN.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 17, 2007)

Friday is going to be awesome.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 18, 2007)

When does the new season come out...*sigh*Avatar is so boring now...It used to be nice...before I was a naruto fan...Now it's way to much like naruto[they even used "Avatar nation" on "On-demand"!]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Naruto blows bollocks, Avatar is a helluva lot better. Not to mention more original and authentic.


----------



## Hio (Sep 18, 2007)

Aang will pwned everybody


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

'Be pwned' or 'will pwn'?


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hio said:


> Aang will pwned everybody



Heh, I'm actually hopin Sokka does some pwning this season. I've always wanted him to get strong enough to compete with the big boys, and judging from the trailer, I think I might be getting my wish.


----------



## Iria (Sep 18, 2007)

Bumps because I'm frickin excited


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2007)

ah just read the Avatar tie-in comics


*Spoiler*: __ 



Team Avatar rides with Sokka's Dad's er crew, they steal some Fire Nation boats and slip pass Serpents Pass which is barricaded by the Fire Nation.
everyone seems to think that the Avatar is dead, but he's actually just in a coma, and growing hair at the same time.

as for Zuko, well it seems that Azula and Ty Lee are indirectly responsible for his and Mai's getting it together. and oh yeah, Zuko attacks some FN guards who were saying how great a Commander Iroh was, and that what happened to him is a real shame.

and the Earth King and Bosco decided to live as hobo's to get to know the real world


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 18, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh ok. I only read the bridge so far, but i do remember some comic of the web where Zuko goes off on some soldiers for talking highly of Iroh. Wow i feel sorry for Iroh, the boy who he traveled around with for 2 years on what was basically a wild goose chase, loved & treated like his own sun, & took care of while he was sick stabbed him in the back hard. Zuko...what a fucknut you turned out to be  hopefully he redeems himself this season though.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> As for Zuko, well it seems that Azula and Ty Lee are indirectly responsible for his and Mai's getting it together. and oh yeah, *Zuko attacks some FN guards who were saying how great a Commander Iroh* was, and that what happened to him is a real shame.



Man, I really gotta agree with Leathaface. 

Zuko really disappointed me when he basically turned on everyone during the season 2 finale. Now he's attacking people who even say nice things about Iroh? Man, I really hope he pulls his head out of his somewhere down the line, cuz he's really pissing me off.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Man, I really gotta agree with Leathaface.
> 
> Zuko really disappointed me when he basically turned on everyone during the season 2 finale. Now he's attacking people who even say nice things about Iroh? Man, I really hope he pulls his head out of his somewhere down the line, cuz he's really pissing me off.



well at the season 2 finale you can tell he felt uneasy about his decision, so he may be attacking the guards out of frustration. after all, zuko chose the opposite of what iroh chose at that situation so by saying iroh is great is saying he failed and that's added on to the guilt he is already experiencing.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 19, 2007)

Bumi said:


> well at the season 2 finale you can tell he felt uneasy about his decision, so he may be attacking the guards out of frustration. after all, zuko chose the opposite of what iroh chose at that situation so by saying iroh is great is saying he failed and that's added on to the guilt he is already experiencing.



........*Sighs*

You know, sometimes people who make sense piss me off. But nevertheless, Zuko has sand in his vagina and he needs to get it out.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 19, 2007)

Mai is going to pwn, she's one of my favorites.

I can't wait for her development.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2007)

i saw the trailer. its amazing. its like a movie.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 19, 2007)

I've heard a lot about this show, would anyone suggest it? What's it about? I enjoy many different genres, but I prefer action with a side of comedy.


----------



## \zol (Sep 19, 2007)

@Piekage: Then that's exactly what you'll get in Avatar and more. I highly recommend it.

3 more days~~~!

Make sure to catch up on season 2 with the Nicktoons marathon


----------



## Hio (Sep 19, 2007)

Piekage said:


> I've heard a lot about this show, would anyone suggest it? What's it about? I enjoy many different genres, but I prefer action with a side of comedy.



I would suggest you just take a look at this:


----------



## \zol (Sep 19, 2007)

I expect some GARkka this season.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll check it out then. My friend has the First Season.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 19, 2007)

2nd Season>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>1st Season


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2007)

OH SHIT, three more days.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 20, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> 2nd Season>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>1st Season



Possibly, but I don't to come into the middle of a story.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG! Just one more day left...


----------



## Hio (Sep 20, 2007)

one day


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 20, 2007)

Zuko  i wonder if he's still evil


----------



## Shade (Sep 20, 2007)

So I have to watch the last half of Season 2 but don't have the time. HELP.


----------



## Haruko (Sep 20, 2007)

When does it start?


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent series 10/10 =]


----------



## Criminalbaby (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh Avatar, what a great series. 

Awesome animation, awesome plot and of course interesting characters :]

It's so exciting, i'm shitting my pants so hard that i'm rocketing through the roof while watching it.


----------



## Notorious (Sep 20, 2007)

Criminalbaby said:


> Oh Avatar, what a great series.
> 
> Awesome animation, awesome plot and of course interesting characters :]
> 
> It's so exciting, i'm shitting my pants so hard that i'm rocketing through the roof while watching it.



Jutsu FTMFW


----------



## Juubi (Sep 20, 2007)

Avatar is such an awesome series...

Just one more day left, guys.


----------



## Notorious (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, Nickelodeon + action cartoons = made of win.


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

You already know, its been too long!


----------



## Morwain (Sep 20, 2007)

The premire is tomarrow I can't wait i'll be so amazing


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't wait! This book: fire is going to be sick!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2007)

What time is it on tommorrow? EST


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 20, 2007)

EST - 8:00


----------



## Shade (Sep 20, 2007)

8 PM EST then?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^Hmmm i got 7:30 as the time for the season premier.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

Tomorrow, ehh? Time to clear out any plans I have and get glued to the TV tomorrow night.


----------



## \zol (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually 8:30, time slot had been changed. :/ 30 MINUTE COUNTDOWN TOMORROW!!!!~~~~


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hopefully, this season is good. From the preview, it appears so. This would be a gain after a handful of people that I know said that the show in part two was kind of boring. I kind of agree with them, it could have been done better. One thing that interested me was that I saw that Zuko is completely changed. He even kissed a girl, and the last time he did that, he ran away. *


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 20, 2007)

EST Season premier is at *8:30* not 8:00. Just checked


----------



## Piekage (Sep 20, 2007)

Finished the First Season. I'm impressed. All the characters are likable, have flaws and development. Time to start the second season.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2007)

^^Prepare to fall head over heels in love with the show then. Book 2 pwns Book 1  The art is better & the story has its darker moments *cough**cough*cityofwalls&secrets,lakelaogai*cough**cough* Also prepare yourself for the badassedness in the flesh we like to call Toph. Also Zuko will have some major development this season.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 20, 2007)

2-minute preview for third season's 2nd episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Like A Boy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 20, 2007)

Fire Nation dances huh? Obviously they're so focused on their military the kids don't learn fun like that


----------



## December (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been waiting forever for this.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Finished the First Season. I'm impressed. All the characters are likable, have flaws and development. Time to start the second season.



Likewise with me.  

Question:  Avatar is coming on every Friday at 8:30?  By time I finish the second season, I would of caught up with the second episode.


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

This  is a petition to Nick to release an Avatar soundtrack. The creator of this had an ideal set for 1500 signs but will hold off til about the 3rd week of Season 3. Right now we're at 1600 but it never helps to get more. 

The AVATAR has finally returned!

Nother YTV Preview
PAINTED LADY


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

ONLINE PETITIONS DON'T WORK


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

NOT WITH THAT ATTITUDE. 

You just never know *whistles*


----------



## Shade (Sep 21, 2007)

9 more hours.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

9 more hours and I'm now on episode 1 of Book 2 =/


----------



## Calgar (Sep 21, 2007)

FYI the new season is showing @ 5pm EST in canada on YTV...so 4:15 for us


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 21, 2007)

Man I hate you guys, I want to see it tonight.  I don't even know when it's supposed to start airing here.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Calgar said:


> FYI the new season is showing @ 5pm EST in canada on YTV...so 4:15 for us



I hate you then again I can't even watch this until I finish Book 2.


----------



## Shade (Sep 21, 2007)

Cross my last post, 4 more hours. 

Q: There won't be a Season 4?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Book 3 suppose to be the last but it can't end there.  I'm crossing my fingers for a major plot twist that would lead to Book 4.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

Nick has supposedly bought 3 more seasons of Avatar.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 21, 2007)

Just as a reminder to myself... Season 3 premiers tonight, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2007)

in 5 more hours


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Nick has supposedly bought 3 more seasons of Avatar.



Yeah, they have, apparently. I hope this means the story continues after Aang's bout with the Fire Lord, with a possible timeskip.


----------



## megasajan (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn,and i have to wait till its gets uploaded somewhere cause i live in Germany  I Envy you 

Edit: And to let you know,its ends with Season 3,already confirmed...


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, but the creators said there was plans for a spin-off.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Man somebody please tell me what's the real situation.  3 more seasons or Book 3: the final adventure?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike and Bryan say Book 3 will be it regarding Aang and the others, but they might do stories involving other characters in the Avatar universe.


----------



## megasajan (Sep 21, 2007)

Dont know if it was already postet but *This* Thread in the "Avatar Portal Forum" has all the Information on Season 3 ,Links to the Avatar Panel and more whats coming in the near Future.

*Warning: There are some Spoilers for Season 3 there!!!*


----------



## Calgar (Sep 21, 2007)

Just finished airing....very dark feel to it.


----------



## Shade (Sep 21, 2007)

I just finished watching the episode. It was epic, everything I expected plus more, this is gonna be a great season.


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I'm getting off. 


EAST COAST!


----------



## Tash (Sep 21, 2007)

SEASON 3 IN TWO FREAKING HOURS!!!


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 21, 2007)

It was good.  Weird seeing a new ep but pretty decent.  Zuko's dad is Orochimaru since he's like 5 days older then Zuko.


----------



## Shade (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, did this get dubbed into Japanese?
If so, how were the the ratings?
Can Toph freely metalbend?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 21, 2007)

Where can the ep be DL from ?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2007)

It's starting!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm watching it right now!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2007)

"The whole world thinks you're dead. Isn't that great?!"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

Katara doesn't like her father much...


----------



## Dave (Sep 21, 2007)

im watchin it


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn, Azula was one sexy bitch in that scene


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty damn good episode. Zuko seems to be taking back his role as the villain in the next episode.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn, Azula was one sexy bitch in that scene



Ain't that the truth. She isn't a jaibait loli like Katara, either.

Anyway, I watched the episode, and loved it--it was a good opening ep.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn, Azula was one sexy bitch in that scene


pedo...


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, now _*that's*_ how you do a season premier. From here on out I'm gonna spoiler tag my thoughts on the episode so I don't piss off our friends on the west coast

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I must admit nothing really happened in this first episode of season 3, but boy do they know how do nothing in style , beautiful animation as always. I'm kind of a little dissapointed they decided to fast forward a bit with the timeline, but I guess that gave them an excuse to show how much everyone's grown (and give aang hair  how could they!). I was also a bit disapointed that Toph got even less screen time than sokka (and katara's dad  cheap huh), but here's hoping she gets her time to shine this season. My absolute favorite part of this entire episode was Azula, man she's good isn't she. She pretty much washed her hands of the whole Avatar situation making it so that if Aang is alive, which he is, Zukko get's the rat for it. Wow, they don't make villains like Azula often, grade A evil with that nasty feminine flare . 



CHIBI's FOR THE WORLD! Chibi's make the world go round I tell you , and Zukko totally was adorable in chibi form


----------



## Tash (Sep 21, 2007)

Shade said:


> Oh yeah, did this get dubbed into Japanese?
> If so, how were the the ratings?
> Can Toph freely metalbend?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She caused metal tiling on the floor to crunch in on itself in a straight line. But it looks like she still has to be in physical contact with the ground.


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn Azula is hot.~~~~

I knew she had something planned. 

*Spoiler*: _=o_ 



Zuko hiring a merc.... c'mon go Avatar huntin urself!


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> Wow, now _*that's*_ how you do a season premier. From here on out I'm gonna spoiler tag my thoughts on the episode so I don't piss off our friends on the west coast
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Toph got enough screentime, as far as I'm concerned--with her apparently being a master at bending metal, now. I have a strong feeling that we'll see a lot more of her this season, mostly because Aang has yet to "lose" her, as predicted by the great tree.

And yes, I agree that this was a pretty great opening ep. It certainly didn't disappoing me--I just wish that it was an hour long, though.



And yes, Azula is one of the best villains I've seen in a while. She's also hawt nao.

Did anyone else notice how strange it was when the Ozai came out, and he was all beautiful and young? I kinda expected it, but still...I wonder why he doesn't have a single gray hair on his head.






> CHIBI's FOR THE WORLD! Chibi's make the world go round I tell you , and Zukko totally was adorable in chibi form



I AM NEITHER CUTE NOR LITTLE!!!
                           --Chibi Zuko


----------



## \zol (Sep 21, 2007)

I kinda figured Ozai to be at least 4-5 years younger than Iroh.


----------



## Tash (Sep 21, 2007)

After  seeing him I can't beleive he was born in the same generation.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

Swajio said:


> After  seeing him I can't beleive he was born in the same generation.



Maybe there's something about being Fire Lord that keeps one from aging.

Who knows?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2007)

Swajio said:


> After  seeing him I can't beleive he was born in the same generation.



He's the damn Firelord 





LIL_M0 said:


> pedo...



Azula's 16.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



* Wow, I just saw the episode and it left me speechless. Zuko seems to be a completely changed person, though he knows the avatar is alive. Ang was dealing with a little character conflict on this episode, since everyone except for a few think that he is dead. The firelords' face was revealed. Even more astounding, Zuko kissed a girl on this episode, willingly. The animation was excellent. Great episode and I hope as the show progresses, it will get even better. *


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 21, 2007)

Juubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure he's gonna lose her? I know the great tree could show visions of people you've lost, but I thought the great tree showing toph was more along the lines of it showing him someone he'd meet. After all wasn't that all about how time is one big stream so it could show you the past and future type thing?



			
				the Divine Emperor said:
			
		

> Even more astounding, Zuko kissed a girl on this episode, willingly. The animation was excellent. Great episode and I hope as the show progresses, it will get even better.


that actually quite bothered me. I get that girl (forget her name sorry ) has a thing for Zukko, but what's with Zukko allowing her to kiss him? Let's suppose they had a past relationship, even so Zukko is a different person now, it just sort of seemed out of character to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> that actually quite bothered me. I get that girl (forget her name sorry ) has a thing for Zukko, but what's with Zukko allowing her to kiss him? Let's suppose they had a past relationship, even so Zukko is a different person now, it just sort of seemed out of character to me.



It was shown what happened between them in the comics. There was a link a few pages or so back to the Avatar TV.com forum where someone had scanned them


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 21, 2007)

Whew, finally it's here. Sure did take it's fuckin time, but judging from this episode, it's gonna be worth the wait.Sure was nice to see the gang together again, and it doesn't look like they've all changed that much, which is a good thing. 

There were a lot of good things in this episode, but I won't list everything. But my 2 favorite parts were Aang creating a big ass wave to surf on, and him claiming himself dead while jamming his busted up glider into the lava. That scene was pretty badass if you ask me.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> "The whole world thinks you're dead. Isn't that great?!"



Heh, yeah, that part was pretty funny. Another thing to add to the *"Reasons Why I Like Sokka"* list.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Damn, Azula was one sexy bitch in that scene



She sure was.....but man, what a bitch .



kakoishii said:


> I'm kind of a little dissapointed they decided to fast forward a bit with the timeline, but I guess that gave them an excuse to show how much everyone's grown (and give aang hair  how could they!).



Meh, so we missed a few weeks. But judging from Sokka's explanation, we didn't miss much. 



Swajio said:


> After  seeing him I can't believe he was born in the same generation.



Yeah, I wasn't expecting the Fire Lord to be so damn young. I was expecting someone with a more rugged look who had greying hair and a lot of scars.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Azula's 16.



I just checked to make sure. She's only 14, apparently



kakoishii said:


> are you sure he's gonna lose her? I know the great tree could show visions of people you've lost, but I thought the great tree showing toph was more along the lines of it showing him someone he'd meet. After all wasn't that all about how time is one big stream so it could show you the past and future type thing?



I dunno, but I thought that it was going along the theme of showing the people that you've lost that you love most, with Yue for Sokkaand Kitara seeing her mother. I thought that it was trying to show that he has yet to lose her, because time is nonexistent, in the end.




> that actually quite bothered me. I get that girl (forget her name sorry ) has a thing for Zukko, but what's with Zukko allowing her to kiss him? Let's suppose they had a past relationship, even so Zukko is a different person now, it just sort of seemed out of character to me.



The kiss looked rather uncomfortable, and I agree about it seeming out of character for him. I think that Zuko's character will be defined by him trying to assume a role he wasn't meant to assume, with him trying to be someone he isn't. He'll probably stop lying to himself by the end of the season--most likely after the details about what happened to his mother are revealed.

Of course, I'm a blatant Zutara fan, so there may be a bit of a bias there.


----------



## Emery (Sep 21, 2007)

Episode lacked Iroh.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 21, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It was shown what happened between them in the comics. There was a link a few pages or so back to the Avatar TV.com forum where someone had scanned them



you got a link to that comic?



			
				Juubi said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm a blatant Zutara fan, so there may be a bit of a bias there.


lol, for some reason I'm not much into pairings for this series (the blatant kataang moments in this episode was really enough to make me gag), but if I had to choose between kataang and Zutara, Zutara is definitely the more tollerable one.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2007)

> It was shown what happened between them in the comics. There was a link a few pages or so back to the Avatar TV.com forum where someone had scanned them


*
I will find it, no matter what it takes. I must know. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

Emery said:


> Episode lacked Iroh.


I know. R.I.P. Mako-sama


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2007)

*I found the link, it's only a few pages behind. Basically what happened was that they showed Zuko and the girl walking and then they were discovered by their friends. That's about it. Also, apparently from the link, it is confimred that htis is indeed the last season. *


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *I found the link, it's only a few pages behind. Basically what happened was that they showed Zuko and the girl walking and then they were discovered by their friends. That's about it. Also, apparently from the link, it is confimred that htis is indeed the last season. *



I thought that Nickelodeon just bought 3 more seasons, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

There's no need for a Book 4: Air or anything else.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good ep overall, it's Avatar season again.  

Azula was sexy as hell in the bedroom scene, and Sokka hilarious as always, can't wait to get deeper into this season.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> There's no need for a Book 4: Air or anything else.



That's not true. There could always be an even greater adventure waiting--and a timeskip would be welcomed by many, if it came.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

A fourth book would give a sense of completion, IMO. One book for each element.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

Aang has turned ggg-gangsta.

Zuko better do something about his mess.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 21, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Aang has turned ggg-gangsta.
> 
> Zuko better do something about his mess.



Zuko's apparently hiring a hitman in the next episode.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see Zuko getting screwed so bad. Think about it, the guy he'd be credited for killing turns out to be alive and is out to kill his own family save for Iroh, and not only that, will cause his mother country to lose the war and undo 100 years of conquest. How are you going to live that down?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Sep 21, 2007)

Great episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



We get to see Ozai's Face!



I just became a ZukoxMai fanboy :3


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 21, 2007)

HEATAQUA said:


> Great episode
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing that got me about Ozai is that he doesn't look evil at all. If I didn't know he was such an tool before I wouldn't guess on him being the bad guy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't believe as the thread starter I missed this episode.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I can't believe as the thread starter I missed this episode.


Dimezanime18---->  <----The rest of us


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

I also missed it... I hate work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it'll show tommorow morning, it usually does where I live regarding new Avatar episodes.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh man, I have so many reasons to be angry.

Aang turned into season one Zuko, he looks better bald, Mai is basically Zuko's hooker, Katara was all weepy for the whole episode, and Toph only said like seven lines.

However, the conversations between Azula and Zuko were great. There's a lot of complication to those two, since each is now playing against each other whilst pretending to be allies again, and each has their own motives.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Just finished watching it. I feel like Aang has currently taken on Zuko's previous role... in the sense that he feels he has to restore his honor and redeem himself. I am dissappointed in Zuko however, he could've lived a peaceful life with his uncle and I was convinced that he would do so last season... hopefully he will end up betraying the fire nation and his people (except for his uncle), they have braught nothing but misfortune to him. Especially his sister.

EDIT: bah, Steven said what I said about Aang before me >_< I wanted to be the first to notice... oh well.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 22, 2007)

The Avatar - 301 - The Awakening [C_P]

Grab it there, better. ^^


----------



## Clumps (Sep 22, 2007)

"I asked if you were cold, not your life story."

Mai rules, she's just like Raven and just a smex as Azula.

Her and Ty Lee own this show, next to Sokka and Iroh IMO.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

got it uploaded visit my pimping project if you want the new episode


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

saw it a couple of hours ago, good thing my friend recorded it. and its a very good season premier

*Spoiler*: __ 



someone should have pushed Mai off board, wow I hate Zumai as much as I hate Zutara.
Aang with the hair looks funny, hm though I'd wish he had been alone in the end... of course the show wants to stress that theres no "I" in team so...
real shocker was Ozai, didnt expect him to be so, young. though he doesnt seem to be as omniscient as I thought, or Azula is just that good of a liar. her strategy is excellent though, shes like Palpatine only with a hot body, tits, vajayjay and is extremely pretty.

cant wait for the next episode, maybe it'll have that bald guy who has a painted horizontal eye on his forehead.




brilliant first episode, brilliant.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 22, 2007)

Is it uploaded anywhere on the internet right now? I had to get rid of utorrent since it was just downloading bugs half the time so I can't use the links posted. :/


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2007)

Great episode, Azula is one sexy jailbait


----------



## Red (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a link to the episode if anybody wants.

BTW am I the only one that they drew a lot of comparisons between aang/katarra and zuko?


----------



## bdcool (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ~rocka (Sep 22, 2007)

i really like this show, its not the best but i dont know its kind of addictive


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2007)

Avatar is too mature for, nick but they cant risk losing it for its fanbase.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 22, 2007)

that was one awesome episode cant wait for nex week


----------



## \zol (Sep 22, 2007)

Aaah I wanted to use my Earth King ava

siggys*


----------



## The Question (Sep 22, 2007)

The age difference between Iroh and Ozai surprised me.

Maybe they are only half-brothers, could be why there's an age difference.  Or maybe something happened at Ba Sing Sei that we don't know about that caused Iroh to age faster (could be the stress from the death of his son.)

I guess we really don't know at this point.  I hope it's explained.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 22, 2007)

I know someone who is 30yrs older than his brother. BTW who is the guys that looks like tien, the one who Zuko asked to kill Aang, do you think he is an Airbender


----------



## \zol (Sep 22, 2007)

The guy with the eye tattoo is Combustion man with this new ability.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Dimezanime18---->  <----The rest of us



 But thankfully I'm seeing some links popping up so I'm good.lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Do some of you guys not have Nick as a channel to watch it on TV?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Do some of you guys not have Nick as a channel to watch it on TV?



Probably like me they live in a part of the World where  Avatar didn't premeire yesterday


----------



## \zol (Sep 22, 2007)

There's a guide somewhere for the international peeps to watch it just after it airs


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 22, 2007)

The season premiere was awesome. I loved it. 

Aang looks so adorable with hair~!


----------



## secret_toad (Sep 22, 2007)

Screw Aang I NEVER KNEW HOT HOT AZULA WAS


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

secret_toad said:


> Screw Aang I NEVER KNEW HOT HOT AZULA WAS



Lol, none of us did.

I guess it was kinda like Katara, when she stopped being in eskimo mode, and put on different clothes and let her hair down.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

secret_toad said:


> Screw Aang I NEVER KNEW HOT HOT AZULA WAS


I knew from the first time she showed up, which was a flashback of the Agni Kai match.
**


----------



## Morwain (Sep 22, 2007)

...I can't wait til next episode it will be amazing.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 22, 2007)

Yall are 30yr old men fapping over a 14yr old CARTOON. Perverts


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Yall are 30yr old men fapping over a 14yr old CARTOON. Perverts



I'm only a 18yr old man fapping over a 14yr old CARTOON.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 22, 2007)

Once you hit 20 ull be in the same ranks as the Pervs


----------



## The Question (Sep 22, 2007)

(22 year old female, but no 'fapping' has yet to be involved.)

Dammit Zuko, why can't you get your act together!?

I'm kinda hoping that he secretly busts Iroh out of prison.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 22, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I knew from the first time she showed up, which was a flashback of the Agni Kai match.
> **



Man she was like 10 in that ?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> (22 year old female, but no 'fapping' has yet to be involved.)
> 
> Dammit Zuko, why can't you get your act together!?
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that he secretly busts Iroh out of prison.



Hey, you single?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Do some of you guys not have Nick as a channel to watch it on TV?



Unfortunately unlike you there are people who have work and school work to complete, instead of having no responsabilities and sitting on their ass at home all day. Also at times there are unpredictable interferences and distractions.


----------



## Shade (Sep 22, 2007)

Did this get dubbed into Jap?
Is Jet dead?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 22, 2007)

Shade said:


> Did this get dubbed into Jap?
> Is Jet dead?



I remember long ago, I saw a clip of "The Chase" in Japanese, but it was taken down. I don't think there is a Japanese dub of the entire series though. 

Yeah, Jet is dead.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Unfortunately unlike you there are people who have work and school work to complete, instead of having no responsabilities and sitting on their ass at home all day. Also at times there are unpredictable interferences and distractions.



Wow, harsh much? I have responsibilities, and I managed to catch the premiere.

Most people have free time on Friday nights...


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

that sucks that jet is dead


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Power to* Maiko!*


----------



## UchinaGirl68 (Sep 22, 2007)

Actualy its not a rip off from naruto i can see why you'd think that....

Spoilor time Yayyy - For Avatar not naruto-
-------------------------------------------------------

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar the last air bender, The avatar was able to bend all four elements when a normal bender can only bend 1 from the nation of its birth. Now not everyone can bend you cant learn it. its a birth right pretty much. 

The Fire nation, Earth Kingdome, Water tribe, and air nomaids.
They lived in harmony untill the Fire lord started war with the nations wiping out the air nomaids and killing many from other nations. When they needed him the most the Avatar Vanished....that is until Katara(a waterbender) and her non bending idiot of a older brother find the new avatar a 12 year old kid name anng....He's a air nomaid...Now hes been frozen in the north pole for 100 years so things have changed...He was frozen with his flying giant air bison Appa -Ah-Pah-. 

Now they go off on a journey to fight the fire nation but the lil brat still needs to learn all 4 elements and he only knowas air OOFF!
Their constantly being chased by the Banished Fire Prince ZUKO, who if he brings the avatar to his father(The fire lord) He thinks he will get his honor back. His Uncle who travels with him is a tea Drinking metaphore using EX- General of the fire-nation just so happens to be the nicest guy ur bound to find in the show. While his nephew Zuko is a pain in the rear hot headed Anger mangment issued teen(HE ROCKS)





If u want more info Pm me and ill tell ya! ^.^ Lol Heheheheheh i can go on for hours.... Lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Wow, harsh much? I have responsibilities, and I managed to catch the premiere.
> 
> Most people have free time on Friday nights...



Well I'm sure other's can't agree with you as how at different levels a task can't be done in simple 20 minutes. Also people have other things to do on a Friday than miss it for a cartoon show.


----------



## UchinaGirl68 (Sep 22, 2007)

Im hopeing that zuko and katara go out ^.^ Lol  THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 22, 2007)

I thort the Dai Lee just brainwasjed and imprisoned him


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 22, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Power to* Maiko!*



There just something about her square face that gets under my skin


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 22, 2007)

I suppose... but her personality I like. ^^  That and Ty Lee... though I can't find a good shipping for her just yet.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 22, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> I thort the Dai Lee just brainwasjed and imprisoned him



he did, and then he attacked him with a fatal blow. That's the one thing I hated, the fact that they just had to kill off Jet


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Well I'm sure other's can't agree with you as how at different levels a task can't be done in simple 20 minutes. Also people have other things to do on a Friday than miss it for a cartoon show.



I just love the hint of arrogance in this post. Like sitting down for 30 mins at 8:30 is going to kill your Friday night, or everyone other than us lowly people who managed to watch it are somehow losers with no life because we happened to have free time during that short period of time, irregardless of everything else we do.

Seriously, you could've just said that you couldn't catch it because you were busy. Don't try to put yourself on a pedestal like you're somehow better than the rest of us.


----------



## Shamandalie (Sep 22, 2007)

*pointless lurking*

The new episode was awesome. <3


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> I just love the hint of arrogance in this post. Like sitting down for 30 mins at 8:30 is going to kill your Friday night, or everyone other than us lowly people who managed to watch it are somehow losers with no life because we happened to have free time during that short period of time, irregardless of everything else we do.
> 
> Seriously, you could've just said that you couldn't catch it because you were busy. Don't try to put yourself on a pedestal like you're somehow better than the rest of us.



And the arrogance from you is frightening as how you saying that goes against the original poster's statement that I was responding to. If you need a reason for my words, look back on that. Otherwise you should have minded your business, no?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 22, 2007)

Personally, I think Avatar should get the 8:00 PM slot on Fridays instead of Spongebob, that show is way past its prime IMO.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> I suppose... but her personality I like. ^^


her personality I hate lol.
like when Zuko was saying all that crap about his honour and such, she said: "I didnt ask to hear your life  blah blah blah", yeah what he said was crap, but fuck your the guy's woman for Pete's sake, dont be a bitch... thats what I thought.  

I cringe every time those two lock lips...


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And the arrogance from you is frightening as how you saying that goes against the original poster's statement that I was responding to. If you need a reason for my words, look back on that. Otherwise you should have minded your business, no?





Shiro Amada said:


> Do some of you guys not have Nick as a channel to watch it on TV?



Yeah, that really deserved such a harsh statement. It was my business because you were implying that somehow you were better than anyone who managed to watch it on Nickelodeon. I'm sorry, but that type of thing really rubs me the wrong way.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Personally, I think Avatar should get the 8:00 PM slot on Fridays instead of Spongebob, that show is way past its prime IMO.



Spongebob is funny, but Avatar is the best think Nickelodeon's got, imo.



Superman Prime said:


> her personality I hate lol.
> like when Zuko was saying all that crap about his honour and such, she said: "I didnt ask to hear your life  blah blah blah", yeah what he said was crap, but fuck your the guy's woman for Pete's sake, dont be a bitch... thats what I thought.
> 
> I cringe every time those two lock lips...



I agree with this 100%. I'm hoping that she winds up as Avatar/Fire Lord fodder, or something like that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Yeah, that really deserved such a harsh statement. It was my business because you were implying that somehow you were better than anyone who managed to watch it on Nickelodeon. I'm sorry, but that type of thing really rubs me the wrong way.




And the original poster was implying that I or the others that missed the episode didn't have Nick tv. Maybe if you were in my shoes you would also see how that was harsh. As if you're better than me because you saw the episode and I didn't. Your point here is? The same way you could respond that he/she didn't mean it like that, the same way I can respond back to you that my statement wasn't harsh.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 22, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Personally, I think Avatar should get the 8:00 PM slot on Fridays instead of Spongebob, that show is way past its prime IMO.



Spongebob i thought someone had the sense to cancel that by Now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 22, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Spongebob i thought someone had the sense to cancel that by Now



As long as it brings in the ratings, you can keep dreaming


----------



## bdcool (Sep 22, 2007)

It was an incredible episode! Kept you watching! 
Ironically, when I woke up, I turned on my tv and it was on the theme. Luck eh?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> As long as it brings in the ratings, you can keep dreaming



thats a miracle in it's self


----------



## The Question (Sep 22, 2007)

^I haven't quite figured out how Spongebob is still pulling in enough ratings to stay on the air, at least in that time slot.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And the original poster was implying that I or the others that missed the episode didn't have Nick tv. Maybe if you were in my shoes you would also see how that was harsh. As if you're better than me because you saw the episode and I didn't. Your point here is? The same way you could respond that he/she didn't mean it like that, the same way I can respond back to you that my statement wasn't harsh.



How was that harsh? Please enlighten me--there are people living in different countries, and under different circumstances. It was a perfectly acceptable question to ask.

I would like to know how that would offend you, and what it's like to be in your shoes. Doing that would be better than continuing a now pointless arguement, in my opinion.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> How was that harsh? Please enlighten me--there are people living in different countries, and under different circumstances. It was a perfectly acceptable question to ask.
> 
> I would like to know how that would offend you, and what it's like to be in your shoes. Doing that would be better than continuing a now pointless arguement, in my opinion.



You mean the pointless arguement that you started in my thread? The part of you minding your business that you didn't want to pay attention to? Mine was a perfectly acceptable answer, I just can't be blamed if others have their own opinion and see it as being harsh. The same way I have my own opinion on the question being harsh and you don't.


----------



## chequemaite (Sep 22, 2007)

It was an excellent episode. Unlike you guys, I really didn't have anything better to do. I scheduled my week around that 7:30(CST) spot. I just love the show that much. However, if for some reason I couldn't watch it, I can just TiVo it.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> You mean the pointless arguement that you started in my thread? The part of you minding your business that you didn't want to pay attention to? Mine was a perfectly acceptable answer, I just can't be blamed if others have their own opinion and see it as being harsh. The same way I have my own opinion on the question being harsh and you don't.



So, you're saying that it's okay for you to come down on someone for them saying something you didn't like, but it isn't acceptable for others to do the same? I'm sorry, but it became my business the moment you decided to insult myself, and everyone else who actually watched the premiere. I have responsibilities, and I have work--and I sure as hell don't sit on my ass all day. Don't expect to say some insulting degrading message like that and not expect someone to call you out for it. I don't care what issue you have with someone, you don't publicly insult a whole group of people like that without expecting consequences. If you wanted it to just be between you two, then you should've just used a pm, instead of posting in a *public thread*.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 22, 2007)

woah, woah, woah guys calm down! How bout we all forget about this whole thing huh? Juubi, Dimez, you guys ready to make up?


----------



## zan (Sep 22, 2007)

Great eps..


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2007)

> Spongebob i thought someone had the sense to cancel that by Now



*It's too popular to be canceled. *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> So, you're saying that it's okay for you to come down on someone for them saying something you didn't like, but it isn't acceptable for others to do the same? I'm sorry, but it became my business the moment you decided to insult myself, and everyone else who actually watched the premiere. I have responsibilities, and I have work--and I sure as hell don't sit on my ass all day. Don't expect to say some insulting degrading message like that and not expect someone to call you out for it. I don't care what issue you have with someone, you don't publicly insult a whole group of people like that without expecting consequences. If you wanted it to just be between you two, then you should've just used a pm, instead of posting in a *public thread*.



"So, you're saying that it's okay for you to come down on someone for them saying something you didn't like, but it isn't acceptable for others to do the same?"

Are you reading yourself? What the hell do you think you did in the first place? Isn't that the reason why you responded to my post that didn't concern you? Because you didn't like it and therefore attacked. Shut up before you make yourself look even more retarded.

"I don't care what issue you have with someone, you don't publicly insult a whole group of people like that without expecting consequences."

You mean like that person insulting a group of people without expecting someone like me to respond back?

"If you wanted it to just be between you two, then you should've just used a pm, instead of posting in a *public thread*"

Really now. So is that what you're doing at this moment? Are you talking to me one on one?


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Sep 22, 2007)

As for Maiko, I'm saddened at how they've set it up, but hopefully it will still stop that Zutara bullshit.

Azula is hot without make-up, and with her hair down.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> "So, you're saying that it's okay for you to come down on someone for them saying something you didn't like, but it isn't acceptable for others to do the same?"
> 
> Are you reading yourself? What the hell do you think you did in the first place? Isn't that the reason why you responded to my post that didn't concern you? Because you didn't like it and therefore attacked. Shut up before you make yourself look even more retarded.



1.)You somehow seemed to have forgotten how things went: you said something insulting to many people (not to mention that it was in a thread filled with such people), I called you out over what you said, and you got mad and decided to bitch about it.
2.)What you don't seem to get is that your post does concern me, genius. Here it is, in case you forgot.


Dimezanime18 said:


> Unfortunately unlike you there are people who have work and school work to complete, instead of having no responsabilities and sitting on their ass at home all day. Also at times there are unpredictable interferences and distractions.


Gee, I guess that I sit on my ass at home all day because I happened to catch the premiere.

You're the only one making yourself looking retarded. Not even disproving my point, you just dug yourself into a deeper hole, using shitty reasoning as the shovel.



> "I don't care what issue you have with someone, you don't publicly insult a whole group of people like that without expecting consequences."
> 
> You mean like that person insulting a group of people without expecting someone like me to respond back?



He didn't insult anyone. He just asked a question, that you bizarrely decided to interpret as offensive. Hmm... let me think:

-Avatar premiers only on Nickelodeon
-A person doesn't have Nickelodeon
-A person therefore cannot watch the Avatar Premiere.

Yeah, really insulting. Implying that people who didn't watch the premiere don't have Nickelodeon is the same as implying people who did are lazy asses. Sorry about that.




> "If you wanted it to just be between you two, then you should've just used a pm, instead of posting in a *public thread*"
> 
> Really now. So is that what you're doing at this moment? Are you talking to me one on one?



I didn't just want this to be between you and me. I posted this both to comment on your posts, and to validate anyone else that felt insulted. I want people to see this, and to comment on it, if they like. This is only one on one until someone else decides to comment, because, you know, this is a *public thread*, and that's what happens in *public threads*.  People comment on other's posts--kinda like what I did to yours.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Longest post I have ever seen... *walks away*


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Longest post I have ever seen... *walks away*



Lol, sorry about all of the tl;dr there.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, you sure definitely proved that you don't have a life but to write an essay on how important you are don't ya? Like I said, no one cared accept for your dumb ass and now you're trying to speak for people that never asked you to. Obviously your ignorance won't allow you to see how much of contradiction you're doing so I'm just going to leave this at rest. Socrates would be ashamed to read of a guy like you who couldn't understand or comprehend the meaning of "pretending to be wise when isn't, especially in doing that of the enemy".


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2007)

That's enough from both parties. Regardless if you think you're right in this situation or not, you're completely derailing the thread and it's disrespectful to those who are actually trying to discuss _the show_. If anyone has a problem with anything someone has said, they can easily PM said person and not take it out on the thread which only makes it hard to discuss the show for those who are either not involved or choose not to involve themselves. I'm locking this for 5-10 minutes to let heads cool. When I re-open it, keep it off this thread.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

I like you Delirium ... *hug*  your a chick right? cause if your a dude I might convert that hug to a handshake <.< lol  anyways I can't wait for the next episode, Avatar is aired weekly right? That is, new episodes...?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry about earlier, guys.

Yeah, Avatar is aired weekly.


----------



## The Question (Sep 22, 2007)

In attempt to get the thread back on topic, does anyone have any predictions as to how long Aang will be able to 'stay dead'?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 22, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> In attempt to get the thread back on topic, does anyone have any predictions as to how long Aang will be able to 'stay dead'?



Half of the season, tops. I think that the FL's rage at Zuko will become part of the latest book.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 22, 2007)

Not sure with his natural flare and impulsiveness he may have a hard time but, he seems to have calmed down a bit since he died and was brought back.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know, it's hard to determine what they will be doing next, however, Aang's "staying on the down low" leads me to believe they will focus more on the rest of the team (Sakka training to become a better warrior, etc. etc.). I wonder when or if Aang is ever going to master Fire bending though... hopefully Zuko leaves, joins Aang and crew and he learns Fire bending from Zuko while they try to rebel against the fire nation or something.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

Nah, I want Aang to learn firebending from Iroh. He'd be the best teacher--Zuko hasn't fully mastered the art yet.

I do think that Zuko will finally be able to wield lightning by the end of the season, however.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats true, well Iroh is locked up, judging from the previews, maybe Aang or the rest of the team breaks him out.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Nah, I want Aang to learn firebending from Iroh. He'd be the best teacher--Zuko hasn't fully mastered the art yet.
> 
> I do think that Zuko will finally be able to wield lightning by the end of the season, however.



that's what I want too, but apparently there's a sizable following that believe Iroh will be killed off before he'd ever get a chance to help Aang master firebending. I hope this isn't the case, but you never know.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Thats true, well Iroh is locked up, judging from the previews, maybe Aang or the rest of the team breaks him out.




That's very believable dude, I could really see that happening. I mean it's because of Iroh that Katara was able to get Aang & herself to safety quickly. Had he not, Katara would probably have to fight off a good 50+ Dai Li plus Zuko & Azula. She would've most likely been killed, & Aang would've died of his injuries. So they really really owe Iroh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2007)

*Spoil*

*Spoiler for next episode*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I read the guide and other than the nick preview saying that the team enters the domain dressed as fire nation citizens, the guide says that Zuko will confront Iroh.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> her personality I hate lol.
> like when Zuko was saying all that crap about his honour and such, she said: "I didnt ask to hear your life  blah blah blah", yeah what he said was crap, but fuck your the guy's woman for Pete's sake, dont be a bitch... thats what I thought.
> 
> I cringe every time those two lock lips...


How can you hate her personallity, she's like the show's most mellow character, and her humor is so damn funny.

I didn't think she said that to be a bitch, she said it to lighten up Zuko, she was obviosully being funny, she was being a girlfriend,

Seriously, I don't know why people hate her, she's like the Raven of avatar.

Mai is win.

I seriosuly want a girlfriend like her, zuko's lucky.



> I agree with this 100%. I'm hoping that she winds up as Avatar/Fire Lord fodder, or something like that.


Blasphemy, Mai is too much win to die to that asshole Ozai. She makes up Team Ozai Angel, just like Buttercup makes up team Power Puff Girl.

Mai > Haters and Lames.


----------



## The Question (Sep 23, 2007)

I do get the feeling though that one of the main characters will die by the end of the season.  My gut feeling says Zuko, but I hope I'm wrong.

Warning: HP Deathly Hallows reference

*Spoiler*: __ 



After Snape got screwed and being unable to live some semblance of a 'happily ever after', I'm really hoping that Zuko lives and gets his life figured out.




Seeing as how the Harry Potter fans had the "I Trust Snape" badges, I think we need to break out the "I trust Zuko" badges now.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

In my Opinion, Zuko needs to stop feeling sorry for himself, Mai's the kind of girl that doesn't need to be a softie to gain Zuko's sympathy, she just needs to speak her mind and get Zuko out of this depression.

Zuko needs a girl that can beat the emo out of him and make him feel like shit when he leasts expects it, It's called tough love.

Plus, Mai's too cool for Zuko IMO, she needs a dude that doesn't take crap from their little sisters.

Hope Sokka runs by her way,


----------



## The Question (Sep 23, 2007)

^Lol, I think Sokka the Pimp already has enough women problems as it is. (Suki, Princess Yue, Ty Lee)


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I do get the feeling though that one of the main characters will die by the end of the season.  My gut feeling says Zuko, but I hope I'm wrong.



I have a feeling Toph is going to die. Reasons?

1) My favorite characters always die. =/
2) She doesn't seem to be getting much attention or rather focus like before. The developers are treating her as just a member of the team and someone who needed to teach Aang how to Earth Bend, regardless of the fact she has a huge fan base.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Toph will die as well--mostly because of Aang's vision at the great tree.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought that one vision just met that he would meet her (or that he should seek her) in order to learn Earth Bending at the time... I donno, maybe the vision means more, she was wearing a white dress in that vision, maybe Aang and Toph "get it on"... and I always told myself I would never sound like one of those pairing fangirls... =/


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I thought that one vision just met that he would meet her (or that he should seek her) in order to learn Earth Bending at the time... I donno, maybe the vision means more, she was wearing a white dress in that vision, maybe Aang and Toph "get it on"... and I always told myself I would never sound like one of those pairing fangirls... =/



She does have an advanced sense out touch...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Eh? Advanced sense out touch? Can you rephrase that?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd rather not, in fear of this thread being moved to the bathhouse.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

lmao ok then nevermind


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 23, 2007)

Clumps said:


> Plus, Mai's too cool for Zuko IMO, she needs a dude that doesn't take crap from their *little* sisters.
> 
> Hope Sokka runs by her way,


eh?  you do realize that Azula is Zuko's _older_ sister right?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> eh?  you do realize that Azula is Zuko's _older_ sister right?



No, she's actually his younger sister, even though she acts like she's older.

Azula's only 14.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

Toph's to broken for me to like, I dislike her because even though she's blind, she's to damn powerful and she's fucking broken even on metal. Katara the same it seems she's like the biggest mary sue of the show, because in the water tribe eppys she was a n00b now after the North Water Tribe episodes, she's suddenly a pro and a master.

Azula isn't even that uber, at least she's flawed in her firebending, while she still shows her power and it's not over the top too.

Mai has got to have the coolest Non Bending style on the show, next to tylee, she really can be a firce warrior with swords and kunai if she wanted too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2007)

Just saw the episode and it was pretty good. Katara finally worked out some of her inner problems and aang knows that he doesn't have to fight alone.

I am definitely interested in seeing how the current war was Avatar Roku's fault. Unless that was already covered and I missed that episode.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think Toph is Broken. Her ability to sense the earth is great, but that's only cause she loses to anyone on water or air... which makes me wonder how she was able to determine how she knew where the enemies projectiles would be headed when they had that battle overseas... anyway fortunately for her though all of the Air Benders except for Aang are gone, lol. IMO, Toph diserves the title of "Best Earth Bender" anyway as Earth seems like the weakest one to me for some reason. When I look at other earth benders they don't look as impressive as Toph.


----------



## Clumps (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I don't think Toph is Broken. Her ability to sense the earth is great, but that's only cause she loses to anyone on water or air... which makes me wonder how she was able to determine how she knew where the enemies projectiles would be headed when they had that battle overseas... anyway fortunately for her though all of the Air Benders except for Aang are gone, lol. IMO, Toph diserves the title of "Best Earth Bender" anyway as Earth seems like the weakest one to me for some reason. When I look at other earth benders they don't look as impressive as Toph.


She's good, but the best earth bender in the world is King Bumi, whom she has to beat if she wants to surpass someone, and now that you think about it, Bumi Metal Bended befor she did.

I'm telling you Toph is seriously overpowered, she has almost all the advatage to her side.

Bumi > Toph.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I forgot about Bumi, I wonder if he will come back.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

Clumps said:


> She's good, but the best earth bender in the world is King Bumi, whom she has to beat if she wants to surpass someone, and now that you think about it, *Bumi Metal Bended befor she did.*
> 
> I'm telling you Toph is seriously overpowered, she has almost all the advatage to her side.
> 
> Bumi > Toph.


when was that again? I dont ever remember him or any other Earthbender besides Toph, Bending metal.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't remember that either. The only reason why Toph was able to bend metal is cause she realized that the metal cage she was locked in has some earth particles inside of them. She just manipulates those small particles to bend Earth. IMO this is all thanks to her gift cause no normal Earth Bender would probably even be able to detect or pinpoint the location of those particles unless they are really good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 23, 2007)

I wonder, where did some people come up with the conclusion that Avatar copied Naruto?


----------



## delirium (Sep 23, 2007)

If there was a time that Bumi bent metal, it would have been the time that Aang and gang went to go visit Bumi the second time and he told Aang about finding someone else to teach him earth bending. From what I remember, he was locked in a metal cage somewhat similar to what Toph was put in (but it was more like a coffin). I'm thinking of that episode because from what I remember if he really wanted to he could have gotten away if he wanted but he was just going with the flow.


----------



## \zol (Sep 23, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wonder, where did some people come up with the conclusion that Avatar copied Naruto?



Zuko's Kaiten(Ugh they didn't screen cap it at the precised moment) But he did a whirl of fire around himself to resist some of that explosion when the Pirates bombed his ship.

Lol, I'm j/k. For some reason I wanted to bring that up.

Probably because they use elements in both shows. Avatar has it's own individuality from Naruto in fighting and other elements.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Just saw the episode and it was pretty good. Katara finally worked out some of her inner problems and aang knows that he doesn't have to fight alone.
> 
> *I am definitely interested in seeing how the current war was Avatar Roku's fault.* Unless that was already covered and I missed that episode.


It was actually in a season 2 preview thing. Apparently he was good friends with the then firelord (zuko's grandfather or great grandfather?) and he didn't stop him even when he realized he was being over-ambitious with his troops and military stratagems.

I'll try to find the video for ya.

Edit:


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa, I had never even seen that before.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 23, 2007)

That is interesting, where did you get this preview.  Wonder if also that means that all the episodes are complete for book 3 and somehow could be available >.>


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never seen that before either.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 23, 2007)

That Avatar Roku Clip is probably a part of a later episode or something

or it better the've shown the Fire lords face and whenever that happens the Characters histroy is explored


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Sep 23, 2007)

Clumps said:


> Toph's to broken for me to like, I dislike her because even though she's blind, she's to damn powerful and she's fucking broken even on metal. Katara the same it seems she's like the biggest mary sue of the show, because in the water tribe eppys she was a n00b now after the North Water Tribe episodes, she's suddenly a pro and a master.
> 
> Azula isn't even that uber, at least she's flawed in her firebending, while she still shows her power and it's not over the top too.
> 
> Mai has got to have the coolest Non Bending style on the show, next to tylee, she really can be a firce warrior with swords and kunai if she wanted too.



You're kidding me right? You're calling Toph broken ,and then saying Azula "isn't even that uber?"

It took Aang, Toph, Sokka, Zuko, Iroh, and Katara attacking her all at once before the team had a single hope of beating her in The Chase. In Crossraods of Destiny, Aang and Katara _still_ had to double-team her before they had a chance of beating her.

Although, I will say that Toph is probably one of the more powerful people on the show, since you need to be able to fly before she loses "sight" of you. As long as you're within her bending sense, she can take you down with what seems to be ease.

Edit: And I've seen that before. Roku is uber.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 23, 2007)

Seeing that clip though and Zukos father, kind of curious grandfather looked aggressive and someone who would invade, but Zuko's father has that compasionat look, wonder why he invaded.  I think that will be answered in this book.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, on the season 2 finale, Katara could solo Azula. She almost killed her Mortal Kombat style, before Zuko showed up to help.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 23, 2007)

^ I don't think she almost killed her, but the rage she was feeling at the time due to what Azula did to Aang did fuel a lot of her power and did manage to give to Azula some trouble taking her down.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 23, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> If there was a time that Bumi bent metal, it would have been the time that Aang and gang went to go visit Bumi the second time and he told Aang about finding someone else to teach him earth bending. From what I remember, he was locked in a metal cage somewhat similar to what Toph was put in (but it was more like a coffin). I'm thinking of that episode because from what I remember if he really wanted to he could have gotten away if he wanted but he was just going with the flow.




Yea but Bumi never bent metal as far as we know. We've never seen him do such a feat. During the ending scenes of the episode Bumi did earthbend, but never did he metal bend. If you go back & watch you'll see that the only thing he ever bended was rocks, like when he propped himself up to talk to Aang after the whole fiasco on the slides. Another example is when he started to go back up the slides he didnt just bend the coffin & move it up there, he bended a circular like rock with his face & used it to roll himself back up the slides.


----------



## Haruko (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought Toph was the only one to bend metal because she could sense bith of rock in the metal or something.


----------



## \zol (Sep 23, 2007)

She could pin point the earth minerals or whatever in the metal to bend it. I'm pretty sure if Bumi concentrated harder, or probably any earthbender then they could do.

Bumi is full of surprises. Bending with a motion of his head. If he could bend metal he would at least be smart about it and try to keep it a secret from the FN, until the perfect time to strike(according to that Jin philosophy)


----------



## Morwain (Sep 23, 2007)

The Roku thing was cool I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 23, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ^ I don't think she almost killed her, but the rage she was feeling at the time due to what Azula did to Aang did fuel a lot of her power and did manage to give to Azula some trouble taking her down.



[YOUTUBE]Vv3RXyakdY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there any info on how Aang will learn Firebending?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> [YOUTUBE]Vv3RXyakdY8[/YOUTUBE]




OH please if you make assumptions from that Episode alone i could say

Zuko > Aang Katarra 




Seto Kaiba said:


> Is there any info on how Aang will learn Firebending?



Plenty of rumours the theories say loads of people 

Iroh
Zuko
jeong 
combustion man


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2007)

> Plenty of rumours the theories say loads of people
> 
> Iroh
> Zuko
> ...



*I would have to go with Iroh. He is the most familiar fire bender other than Zuko. Also, based on the new season, Zuko's last interest would be to train the avatar, he needs him dead. *


----------



## \zol (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, Zuko's far from choice.

IMO, the most pwn teacher would be Iroh. He's a firebender that basically fights like his enemies(waterbenders and earthbenders). He's a perfect choice for Aang. And judging from experience Iroh has taken in from the war(mainly fighting Earthbenders, and studying Aang the only airbender he has seen), who knows the vast moves he has.

Since Aang has mastered water and earth, well to a point, it shouldn't be hard to teach him some moves.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think majority are going for Iroh, since it seems like a obvious choice, they are both in the fire nation, both see the fire nation as a enemy, well the firelord that is.

Also anyone else seems to see katara x Aang relationship picking up, though not as fast. They definetly starting to feel for each other.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 23, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> OH please if you make assumptions from that Episode alone i could say
> 
> Zuko > Aang Katarra


agreed, and even from that video alone, to say that Aang and Katara could kill her is saying too much. They were all just getting started and no side had pulled out there big guns at that point in the battle so it was pretty much anyone's game.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2007)

dl-ing right now. cant wait to watch it


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2007)

> agreed, and even from that video alone, to say that Aang and Katara could kill her is saying too much. They were all just getting started and no side had pulled out there big guns at that point in the battle so it was pretty much anyone's game.



*I think that part three has introduced the idea that Aang will and cannot do all of this by himself. Soka's invasion plan gives him some relief along with the rest of the gang's denial to let him go on by his own. Personally, Aang needs a lot more training and has to get past his emotions. He swore he wouldn't firebend after burning Katara. I think we will see this brought back up again at this point. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2007)

^^Well i mean we did see Aang firebending a little bit in one of Nick's commercial. Like when somebody shot fire at him & he was like keeping it from blowing up in his face.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 24, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^Well i mean we did see Aang firebending a little bit in one of Nick's commercial. Like when somebody shot fire at him & he was like keeping it from blowing up in his face.



I think he was Airbending actually


----------



## The Question (Sep 24, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *I think that part three has introduced the idea that Aang will and cannot do all of this by himself. Soka's invasion plan gives him some relief along with the rest of the gang's denial to let him go on by his own. Personally, Aang needs a lot more training and has to get past his emotions. He swore he wouldn't firebend after burning Katara. I think we will see this brought back up again at this point. *



That's a good point.  I'd forgotten that he'd sworn off firebending.  Aang's going to have to work through some emotional issues before he can properly train.  

I like how Soka is getting more involved (and is growing as a character) despite being the only non bender of the group.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^Shhhhh dont let everyone know that  lol but idk it looked like firebending to me, seeing as how i didnt see the little lines they use to show that he's controlling air.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2007)

it was amazimg. things are hitting up from now i guess. the ship fight was sorta lame. i expected kitara's father and his team to show good performance, but only kitara fought back. didnt fit into the whole story. 
anyway, it was good episode. cant wait to see next episode.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> it was amazimg. things are hitting up from now i guess. *the ship fight was sorta lame. i expected kitara's father and his team to show good performance, but only kitara fought back. didnt fit into the whole story.*
> anyway, it was good episode. cant wait to see next episode.


I think those guys were just warriors, not water benders. 

Besides, Avatar airs on Nickelodeon, which pretty much makes it a kids show (regardless of how many fans are way past puberty >_>). Kids would rather see other kids "saving the day" instead of adults.


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Shade said:


> Is it Friday yet?



Sadly Not           .


----------



## RacheT (Sep 25, 2007)

Toph owning it up in first season episode, obviously.

Cannot wait to see how this season progresses.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2007)

anyone think that mei just pulled a "i kiss you zuko and tell you later i got your baby so you have to stay" type of relationship with zuko

i don't see the whole zuko x mei

it's too forced there might still be some zuko x katarra left if chance is presented XD


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Zuko x Mei had a past relationship or something.


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

Muk said:


> anyone think that mei just pulled a "i kiss you zuko and tell you later i got your baby so you have to stay" type of relationship with zuko
> 
> i don't see the whole zuko x mei
> 
> it's too forced there might still be some zuko x katarra left if chance is presented XD



absolutely

I had seen the kiss in the promos and was led to believe it was a really intimate thing

But from the looks of it, Zuko wasn't that interested at all

Go Zutara


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

Honestly I`m just waiting for the episode:

*Spoiler*: __ 



where Sokka learns to use a sword.


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

Ew Zutara. :S


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2007)

Kataang FTL. Zutara FTL. Pairings FTL.                                                                                                                             me ftl


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Shade said:


> Kataang FTL. Zutara FTL. Pairings FTL.                                                                                                                             me ftl



What does FTL mean ?

if it means Crap then yeah Zutara Crap 

But KataraxAang Rocks


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

FTL= for the loss

and I am a zutarian till the end 

i dont care if its complete fanon


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Muk said:


> anyone think that mei just pulled a "i kiss you zuko and tell you later i got your baby so you have to stay" type of relationship with zuko
> 
> i don't see the whole zuko x mei
> 
> it's too forced there might still be some zuko x katarra left if chance is presented XD



The first girl we seen Zuko kiss is hotter than Mai.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Iria said:


> FTL= for the loss
> 
> and I am a zutarian till the end
> 
> i dont care if its complete fanon



O right thanks 

Zutarian funny words


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

Kataang FFTW!!! 

Zuko and Jin are a much better couple... shame Zuko had to be a big fat dickface and went for Mai**.


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

Again, I don't think he's into Mai

He's kinda not really into anyone lol

I imagine he has bigger things on his mind


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Kataang FFTW!!!
> 
> Zuko and Jin are a much better couple... shame Zuko had to be a big fat dickface and went for Mai**.



Wait which one was Jin the teashop girl or the Burnt Leg girl


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

he has Aang on his mind, he has his Sith Lord sister on his mind, he has his father on his mind, he has his Uncle on his mind, gosh its quite surprising that Zuko hasnt broken down yet.

Jin is the tea shop girl, the one in the ep. Tales of Basing Se


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *he has Aang on his mind*, he has his Sith Lord sister on his mind, he has his father on his mind, he has his Uncle on his mind, gosh its quite surprising that Zuko hasnt broken down yet.
> 
> Jin is the tea shop girl, the one in the ep. Tales of Basing Se



Aangko?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> Aangko?


NOOO!!


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

do not want Avatar yaoi 

but lol its so true that he is under alot of stress

he needs katara to help relax his mind


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Mai has a square face 

JIn has a scrunched up nose 

don't even get me started on the Monkey girl


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

scrunched up?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

What else would you call that


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

thats a normal looking nose to me, in Avatarverse standards. Kataara's nose is also like that, I believe.

at least she doesnt look like a man, unlike Mai.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

Toph has a cute Nose 

She is worthy for Zuko


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

I dont know who I'd ship for Toph, but I do know one thing, not Sokka.


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah Toph is kind of an independent gal isnt she?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 25, 2007)

That she is


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2007)

Toph pairing FTL.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 25, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I dont know who I'd ship for Toph, but I do know one thing, not Sokka.



Yeah...never really liked the idea of those two. Did they ever say what happened to Suki?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

no, but I hope she's not dead. her death would really upset me.


----------



## The Question (Sep 25, 2007)

With Princess Yue gone, I'd hate for Sokka to lose Suki.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 25, 2007)

^^Yaw that would suck so much ass that it'd be unbelievable. I mean i dont think there's anybody who doesnt like Suki, she's a great character who doesnt deserve to die. I can deal with Jet's death, but not Suki's.


----------



## zan (Sep 26, 2007)

suki isnt dead.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 26, 2007)

corrected, we do not know the situation with Suki.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Mai's the perfect girl for Zuko, she's said to known him for all her life, plus she's badass and funny.

Jin sucks.

So does Katara.

We should see the rest of the episodes before we can judge this pairing, it's just one episode IMO it was like a normal relationship between girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 26, 2007)

Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Mai's the perfect girl for Zuko, she's said to known him for all her life, plus she's badass, funny and *looks like a man*.


yeah


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 26, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> yeah



hehehehehehehehehe  mee enjoying the Mai bashing


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> yeah


Mai does not look like a man. She unlike other characters looks asian.

Plus she looks boyish so does Toph and that little girl Aang met in season one.

I think she's more sexy than Azula IMO.



> hehehehehehehehehe mee enjoying the Mai bashing.


Mai's to cool for childish bashing.

Plus I'm not enjoying it, why don't we all bash Haru, who was gary stu gayness.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

^This dude said Mai is sexier than Azula.  You might as well say Appa is better looking than Katara too judging from your taste.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^This dude said Mai is sexier than Azula.  You might as well say Appa is better looking than Katara too judging from your taste.


Oh wow, that hurt, Unlike you I'm not a shallow fanboy who looks to characters for their apperence, I find Mai extremely attractive, because her personality and mellow attitude make her more exotic and beautiful.

Iroh is better looking than Katara, even the cabbage guy anyone who's not a mary sue is better looking than katara.

So you may be right about that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

^Who am I a fanboy for?  I hate Azula.


----------



## Demon Shuriken Gaurdian (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^Who am I a fanboy for?  I hate Azula.


Well still you need to respect my opinion, because I really like Mai's character, and I think we should judge her relationship with Zuko in futher episodes before we start making assumptions about her and her affection with Zuko.

Don't bash her, because she looks like a boy or she's really mellow and stoic, Brain and Mike said that she and Ty Lee have development in this arc from their childhood.

Besides, Zuko needs a someone to fill in that sarcastic goofball since Iroh is in prison, Mai is that person.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

So the right person for emo Zuko is a emo Mai?


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 26, 2007)

Now leave Appa outta this you hear 





Demon Shuriken Gaurdian said:


> Besides, Zuko needs a someone to fill in that sarcastic goofball since Iroh is in prison, Mai is that person.



When was Mai ever remotely Goofballish ?


----------



## Aneela (Sep 26, 2007)

That's a moot point)Some ppl are attracted by the likes of her,but some can't stand this kind of personality.


----------



## RacheT (Sep 26, 2007)

nerd fight.


----------



## Haruko (Sep 26, 2007)

Iroh and Mai are about as far apart as our post counts Demon Shuriken Gaurdian


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

About the avatar girls, Azula is sexy, especially without the makeup IMO. 

Ty Lee is somewhere between pretty and sexy. 

Katara is girl-next-door pretty, as is Jin IMO. 

Toph is tomboyish, but I think she's cute. 

Mai has her moments, but I'd say she's average.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> About the avatar girls, Azula is sexy, especially without the makeup IMO.
> 
> Ty Lee is somewhere between pretty and sexy.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of this But MOnkey Girl sexy?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> I agree with most of this But MOnkey Girl sexy?



lol@monkey girl.  Who that Mai?

Katara with her hair down is more than girl next door pretty.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lol@monkey girl.  Who that Mai?
> 
> Katara with her hair down is more than girl next door pretty.



No Ty lee 

Mai is the CInderblock


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

Iroh is #1

No one is more pimp than he.


----------



## Shade (Sep 26, 2007)

Link don't work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

Seems to be working now.

I changed my mind, Katara is hot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I just saw The Headband! I'm not sure if it's a leak, it make be taken down soon! So hurry:


Episode 2?!? 
*reps*


----------



## Hana (Sep 26, 2007)

WTF?!? Why is it on NICK NOW?!? lol oh well this is awesome!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

Does it work?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes it works. 

*EDIT*
I'm ripping it with veoh.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome, I just watched a new episode a full two days before my friends will be able to. I'm going play some serious mind games with them the night this airs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

"Greetings my good hotman" 

I love that line.


----------



## Hana (Sep 26, 2007)

This is hilarious....somebody must've screwed up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

I remember they did this with Lake Laogai too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm bookmarking this site and I hope the same happens next week. 
"Hotman... Hotman... Hotman..."


----------



## The Question (Sep 26, 2007)

That's awesome, thanks for posting the link.  Reps for you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So I guesse he'll learn to firebend at school...?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe, I don't know. 

I really liked that dance scene with Katara and Aang, especially with Katara's sweating and heaving...my perverse mind...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

What the fuck, it works?  It doesn't work for me but I wont give up.  I might not be home on Friday.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What the fuck, it works?  It doesn't work for me but I wont give up.  I might not be home on Friday.



It didn't work for me second time around, try clearing all cookies and stuff and reboot your computer if you need to.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know why it's not working for you guys. I closed and opened it 3 different times.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

LIL M0 how are you using Veoh to rip it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Veoh has a toolbar plug-in thingy. I clicked it and it saved to my comp as an (.flv) file.


----------



## The Question (Sep 26, 2007)

The video worked for me, but occasionally I had a few seconds of black screen, but the sound still worked.

God I love Sokka.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the Katara/Aang dance scene.  I also feel really sorry for Iroh and Zuko.

"Uncle...I'm so confused!"  And then we see Iroh cry.  I thought that scene was heartbreaking


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Veoh has a toolbar plug-in thingy. I clicked it and it saved to my comp as an (.flv) file.



Can you pm me on how? If it's not too complex?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the dance scenes catchy tune. I watched like 5 times just to hear it.


> Seto Kaiba has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


Apparently not... 
*watches the fat guy dance... again*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 26, 2007)

Did they take it down??? Because i dont see the episode on there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sorry about that.


Hey, check your inbox.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 26, 2007)

sokka is great xD o man wang fire and sapphire fire hahaha


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Botzu said:


> sokka is great xD o man wang fire and sapphire fire hahaha


I guesse he's keeping the beard. :rofl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I guesse he's keeping the beard. :rofl



Well it was glued pretty hard to his face


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love when the fat kid and the kid next ro him start to dance. I wish I knew how to make animated gifs... I wish I had photoshop too.


----------



## The Question (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder if Aang's old friend Kuzon will have a greater role, either in flashbacks or maybe he's still alive like King Bumi.  For all we know an already established Fire nation character may even be his grandkid or greatgrandkid or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

You never know, after seeing Bumi being alive and kicking ass after 100+ years, anything is possible.


----------



## The Question (Sep 27, 2007)

It makes you wonder how Aang would have turned out if he'd lived that long.  I now have the mental image of three old geezers (Aang, Bumi, Kuzon) sitting around and being a bunch of senile old farts.  

Iroh would probably join them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> It makes you wonder how Aang would have turned out if he'd lived that long. I now have the mental image of three old geezers (Aang, Bumi, Kuzon) sitting around and being a bunch of senile old farts.
> 
> Iroh would probably join them *playing white lotus checkers.*


Fixed


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it was a great episode. Definitely much lighter than the previous episode and it really worked. Aang's new outfit and forehead protector look cool.
Also much more Anime-esque comedic moments than we've seen in previous episode.
Highly suggest it!


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

there must be something wrong with my browser since, no matter how many times I click the toolbar, nothing happens.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Supes, you gotta wait until the vid loads completely. Then the browser will light up with a #1 then double click it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

is it a long wait? its still 0 for 9 minutes now...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> is it a long wait? its still 0 for 9 minutes now...


Not for my comp, about 5 mins into watching the clip the #1 lit up. Then I downloaded it while I watched the rest.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

guess its just not for me lol, though Avatar Portal saved me, gosh I cant believe I forgot.

*watching*


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

Thread about the bans

dont worry its not a trap... or is it? 

mmm cavehoppers...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Click the "Ep 2: The Headband" link that you just quoted... 

and it only takes like 30 seconds to install veoh. No hard work at all.



Superman Prime said:


> Thread about the bans
> 
> dont worry its not a trap... or is it?
> 
> mmm cavehoppers...


Veoh is ripping from this one too.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

its not, on my comp. 

my computer is just evil, I guess its because of the Brainiac sticker.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

But While i was one ASN they said Veoh was illegal ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> But While i was one ASN they said Veoh was illegal ?


Pirating anime and manga is illegal... Veoh is more like super youtube.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Pirating anime and manga is illegal... Veoh is more like super youtube.



I like your attitude 

What you're saying it's nothing worse than what we're doing already 

I can live with that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

EGG-ZACKLEE


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

When Did The creators Give Katarra TIts ????

I really noticed that this episode


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Really? I hadn't noticed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



unless you're talking about the parent teacher scene, then I guesse having breasts (and being pregnant lol) would make her look older, which is what they were going for at that particular moment.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Really? I hadn't noticed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No i was Talking about the Dance scene when Aang was swinging her around


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, I really didn't pay close attention to her then.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

Even Toph looked hotter than Mai in that Episode 

Zuko better watch out her chinn could poke his eye out


----------



## RacheT (Sep 27, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


>



Haha..that was amusing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Episode 2:  The Headband made it so clear that Kataang will happen soon =)


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Haha..that was amusing.


lol
Im on a mission to destroy ZuMai/Maiko or whatever the hell they call it, lol. 
**


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Episode 2:  The Headband made it so clear that Kataang will happen soon =)


oh yes, oh yes! she was like jealous? when that nice Fire Nation girl danced with Aang, fuwahahahaha! go KatAang!


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 27, 2007)

Yea Kataang


----------



## Shade (Sep 27, 2007)

If the quality is as perfect as it would be on TV, I'd love to watch it. Can't find link though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shade said:


> If the quality is as perfect as it would be on TV, I'd love to watch it. Can't find link though.


Yeah, it has great quality.
TurboNick:  
Kataang4eva: Ep 2: The Headband 


*EDIT*
TurboNick swapped the complete episode for a 2 minute clip, but Kataangforever's link is still good though.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2007)

*That episode was great. Zuko and Mai get along really well....  Also, I feel sorry for Uncle and had a feeling he wouldn't say anything. I would also like to add in that Zuko is quite reckless, going through all of that. But I guess that the thought of the avatar tortures him so much that he must do it. *


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


>


Mai's beauty is well beyond that of Zuko, at least she doesn't look like a Hyuuga with Rosie O Donnell cheeks.

Yes I went there with Toph, Miss Mary Sue along with Ms Perfect Water Bender.

MAIKO FTW.

You guys and your MAIKO bashing, it's clearly the Adams Family/Bonnie and Clyde of Avatar.

Plus it's fucking funny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Who the heck is Maiko?


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2007)

mai x zuko = maiko? i think not sure though


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

That's right... and Maiko FTW!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh character paring... That lame shit is for nerds and virgins. 

At first I thought Clumps meant Mako. The voice actor for Iroh, he passed away.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

I detect strong hate and jealously...  tsk.. tsk...

Kataang > Zutara > Maiko.   Tophang =   There I said it. ><


----------



## Clumps (Sep 28, 2007)

^Maiko > Zutara > Katanng.

Realistic Realtionship > Fairy Tale Overused romance.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 28, 2007)

Clumps shut the hell up


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Avatar today...   NO!  Must not SPOIL MYSELF. ><  I heard there going to be a dance ><


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Avatar today...  NO! Must not SPOIL MYSELF. >< *I heard there going to be a dance* ><


Nu-unn /lies/


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

.        .


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Avatar today...   NO!  Must not SPOIL MYSELF. ><  I heard there going to be a dance ><



That's a huge lie.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

How is that a lie?  You seen the spoilers already?

*edit*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maiko is looking strong... very.  At least for Mai...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2007)

Clumps said:


> ^Maiko > Zutara > Katanng.
> 
> Realistic Realtionship > Fairy Tale Overused romance.



*
Clumps, I see you're back from your ban. Please, this time don't make those bashing threads again. Also, please don't ruin the spirit of Avatar fans over here with bickering. No offense, I'm just saying relax and enjoy. That's the orginal reason for watching anime, entertainment. *


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

A little more than an hour until Episode 2.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

> ^Maiko > Zutara > Katanng.
> 
> Realistic Realtionship > Fairy Tale Overused romance.



How would Zutara in any way be more realistic than Kataang?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys could always watch it on youtube while it's still up... it's been on for awhile already.

For those who want to catch it early, the quality is average at best.

*Book 3 Chp. 2  
Avatar: The Headband*
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## \zol (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks but I'll wait a little bit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

Good for you zol. I spoiled myself yesterday, but im still going to watch the episode on tv in 28 more minutes.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone else think Aang and Anji made a cute couple? Of course I'm still a big fan of Kataang but I still think this is a cute pairing.


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 28, 2007)

Ep. 2 is pretty good. I tried not to watch it, but I couldn't stop myself. Hope those who haven't seen it like it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2007)

*About fifteen minutes before the show comes on. I can't wait to see it in high quality on television, though I've seen it already. Thanks once again guys for the show before hand. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Anyone else think Aang and Anji made a cute couple? Of course I'm still a big fan of Kataang but I still think this is a cute pairing.



Actually i did too. I was sorta hoping that they'd have a thing for a while there. But at the same time i still wanted him to be with Katara, but it doesnt matter he's left Anji behind & had a romantic dance with Katara.


----------



## \zol (Sep 28, 2007)

We'll be seeing Angi again, can't wait to see what they have in store for her. Nice to see Aang getting popular. I like this ep very much with the perfectly mixes of the intense and funny scenes. 

I DEMAND AANG DANCING GIFS!


----------



## RacheT (Sep 28, 2007)

A good episode, kind of glad to see the entire season isn't going to be as depressing as the first episode was.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, the episode was awesome. Zhuko is starting to shit his pants.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

\zol said:


> We'll be seeing Angi again, can't wait to see what they have in store for her. Nice to see Aang getting popular. I like this ep very much with the perfectly mixes of the intense and funny scenes.
> 
> *I DEMAND AANG DANCING GIFS!*


AND I DEMAND FAT KID DANCING GIFS... AND FREESTYLE KID TOO!!!! 

Is this out in (.avi) format yet? I only have an (.flv) file that only plays in veoh.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

^^If you get K-Lite, it will play in Windows Media Player.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^If you get K-Lite, it will play in Windows Media Player.


Man, it's was that simple... Where were you two days ago? 

Thanks. 

*EDIT* 
...AND I STILL DEMAND FAT KID DANCING GIFS!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2007)

RacheT said:


> A good episode, kind of glad to see the entire season isn't going to be as depressing as the first episode was.



*Ah, indeed. The first episode made it seem as if there would be a pure serious story line filled with character conflict and sorrow. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, it's was that simple... Where were you two days ago?



About to lose my mind from waiting on the Headband to premier.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> About to lose my mind from waiting on the Headband to premier.


Man, it still hasn't come on yet? You must be on the West Coast, because it's lone since come and gone off where I am. 

I didn't watch it though for obvious reasons.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^Naw naw man, im on the east coast. I live in right above you dude lol im in Kentucky. You had said "where were you two days ago"  & i was replying about to lose my mind from waiting for the headband to premier". I saw it on the net yesterday & watched it on tv tonite.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 28, 2007)

That episode was funny as hell. I love how this show strikes the perfect balance between humanizing the fire nation and acknowledging their militaristic side. And just as you think the shows about to get a lot darker as they head into the fire nation, they bust out one of the funniest episodes in the whole show.

Sokka was hilarious as always. "Go to your room."

Mai allows so many opportunities to make fun of Zuko. Good stuff. He's a great character, but also a huge prick. That conversation with Iroh was pathetic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^^Naw naw man, im on the east coast. I live in right above you dude lol im in Kentucky. You had said "where were you two days ago" & i was replying about to lose my mind from waiting for the headband to premier". I saw it on the net yesterday & watched it on tv tonite.


Oh, ok. 

This ep ranks in the high tier of my Avatar: top 10... Now I have 9 more slots to fill.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 28, 2007)

this blatant Kataang is starting grate on me. Is it just me or is Katara's sudden interest in Aang partly hair-induced? And Zuko and Mai being together is still baffeling to me. On the plus side Aang being in a fire nation school was pretty hilarious and those chibi shorts are just awesome, so hopefully next week will be yet another good episode.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Chibi Shorts are awesome damn near better than the real deal , just kidding.

Today's ep was great, Aangs interaction with the Fire Nation was awesome and funny at the same time. Can't wait to see who this guy Zuko hired is.


----------



## drache (Sep 28, 2007)

To be honest I found epi 2 a bit a of a let down and anti climatic after the first episode.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 28, 2007)

^^So basically you wanted more Aangst.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 29, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^So basically you wanted more Aangst.



Too much Aangst is like reading the 5th harry potty book, so full of angst that it's boring, however I see what he means the premier set the bar and the 2nd episode kind of fell under that, but that's just the kind of show avatar is it has it's serious episodes and then it has it's fillerish comical episodes like the one today.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 29, 2007)

Well nobody wants an entirely serious Avatar you know. We need to get our comedic moments in while we can you know. Because i mean if the last 3 chapters of this book is supposed to be a battle, there probably wont be as much comedy while the story is building up to that moment.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

There needs to be an episode where everyone drinks cactus juice. That would be epic.


----------



## Kuzon (Sep 29, 2007)

I was happy with todays episode. Shows that there's still hope for the younger fire nation generation.





Royal_Devil1 said:


> There needs to be an episode where everyone drinks cactus juice. That would be epic.


 It'd be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 29, 2007)

I LOVED EPISODE 2 of Book 3. I never laughed so hard in the series, definitely need to get this episode.

Also anyone know where I can get Avatar songs? I really liked the music they did in the school dance scene.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 29, 2007)

'Freestyle dance kid' is now my new hero.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

Kuzon said:


> I was happy with todays episode. Shows that there's still hope for the younger fire nation generation.



That's what I liked about it too. Even though it was very light hearted compared to the premier, I think it's very good story telling. Aang is doing what he does little by little and putting an end to this war. Here he's doing it through the younger generation. I liked this episode a lot.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

Today's episode was very amusing and I couldn't stop laughing at Sokka.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 29, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Today's episode was very amusing and I couldn't stop laughing at Sokka.



Wang Fire! 

Actually, I did a bit of digging and it turns out Wang is classical Chinese for "True king" (I kid you not)

Wang Fire is as close to "adult humor" as Nick's ever going to let them get


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Sep 29, 2007)

Viral said:


> 'Freestyle dance kid' is now my new hero.


He's just like the Avatar foamer of Kyoshi island.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *AND I DEMAND FAT KID DANCING GIFS... AND FREESTYLE KID TOO!!!!*
> 
> Is this out in (.avi) format yet? I only have an (.flv) file that only plays in veoh.


I guesse demanding thing is frowned upon. Well how about this? 

I REQUEST FAT KID DANCING GIFS... AND FREESTYLE KID TOO!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> AND I DEMAND FAT KID DANCING GIFS... AND FREESTYLE KID TOO!!!!
> 
> Is this out in (.avi) format yet? I only have an (.flv) file that only plays in veoh.



please link me to the veoh page!


----------



## Hio (Sep 29, 2007)

Hehe Sokka is funny


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks LIL MO!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> thanks LIL MO!


You're welcome. 
That white thing reminds me of Chris Farley. lol

The links are (.avi) by the way, but I gotta wait 115 minutes before I can download the second part...


----------



## Jizz (Sep 29, 2007)

Mai and Sokka are the best characters on this show.

Mai: Orange is such a ugly color. 

Mai rules she hates Naruto as much as I do.

Sokka: Go to your room.

God I don't see why Zuko is more popular than this dude, next to kamina, sokka is GAR level in BOWSSness, while Zuko is a cry baby bitch.

Mai and Sokka are wonderful.

It's like Doria and Dr. House all over again.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

This episode made me think Aang is going to learn Fire Bending from Fire Nation schools


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Omega id said:


> This episode made me think Aang is going to learn Fire Bending from Fire Nation schools


That's what I think. Probably wiht playing "Hide and go boom" lol



Jizz said:


> Mai and *Sokka *are *the best character*s *on this show.*
> 
> Mai: Orange is such a ugly color.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ramengod (Sep 29, 2007)

^I don't know Zuko and Mai are pretty cool themselves, there just as funny and win as Sokka and Toph most of the time.


----------



## Jizz (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's what I think.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Jizz
> ...


Fixed for accuracy, personally I prefer Mai over Sokka due to her having a more down to earth/sophistacated personality in sarcasm and humor. Sokka is second place, he's at least better than Zuko.

I can't stand Ty Lee and Azula though, they scream annoying cookie cutter.

At least Mai is like Shikamaru, seemingly sane enough.

Oh and Zuko is gay, Aang is cooler than he is.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 29, 2007)

LIl MO you awesome Man 


Wher can i get a DL of the episode


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Do Zuko and Mai have permenant beards?
Do Zuko and Mai use the word "wang" on a kids network without seem like pervs?
Do Zuko and Mai provide comic relief?
Do Zuko and Mai share the same love for secret passages?
Sokka is the best character on the show. Toph is the best female character. Also, Sokka and toph moments are classic, not all sappy and lovestruck.

in short: Sokka is made of pure win and Toph pwns you all. 

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

The episode is in english. lol

I was just answering your question. "Wher can i get a DL of the episode?"


----------



## Jizz (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Do Zuko and Mai have permenant beards?
> Do Zuko and Mai use the word "wang" on a kids network without seem like pervs?
> *Do Zuko and Mai provide comic relief?*
> Do Zuko and Mai share the same love for secret passages?
> ...


Um Yes.

Mai: Aren't you cold?

Zuko: emo rant....

Mai: I asked if you were cold not your whole life story.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mai: Orange is such a Ugly Color.

Zuko: *Chuckles* Your so beautiful when you hate the world.

Mai:I don't hate you

Zuko: I don't hate you too.

*Maikout tyme*

Sokka may be win, but he's not the WIN, Iroh is. He's seriously the Best male character on this show.

Toph is to overrated, Ozai's Angels and Suki are the best female characters.

Mai and Ty Lee, plus Iroh and Zuko moments > Toph and Sokka moments.

These are all my opinions anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone didn't read my hidded message. 

Yeah, I like Iroh too, but not as much as I like Sokka. It sucks that his voice actor passed away.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2007)

I bet that Anji  will be the one that teach Aang fire bending and maybe join the gang


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 29, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> I bet that Anji  will be the one that teach Aang fire bending and maybe join the gang



Nice idea.  I love it.  Seriously that would be awesome.    Anji and Aang looks cute together.  Damn the creators for teasing us with more potential shipping!!!


----------



## Jizz (Sep 29, 2007)

I think Zuko might teach aang how to fire bend,


----------



## drache (Sep 29, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> ^^So basically you wanted more Aangst.


 
No the character development was nice, I don't know maybe it was just cause I was tired but I wanted more action.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

Aang look sick with the fire bending uniform on.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 29, 2007)

Jizz said:


> I think Zuko might teach aang how to fire bend,



I highly doubt it during this point in time.  If you seen the titles for the future episode, it doesn't seem like there's any clue to that.  Plus why would he?  He wants him dead so he can keep his "honor" and whatnot.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

Jizz said:


> Mai and Sokka are the best characters on this show.
> 
> Mai: Orange is such a ugly color.
> 
> ...



Next to Kamina, Sokka is Gar?  Sokka the Pimp is the man, but he can't even stand in Simon's shadow, let alone Kamina.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 29, 2007)

i wonder who that water spirit woman is


----------



## drache (Sep 29, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> I highly doubt it during this point in time. If you seen the titles for the future episode, it doesn't seem like there's any clue to that. Plus why would he? He wants him dead so he can keep his "honor" and whatnot.


 
Very true, I still want Iro to teach Ang but I'm not sure if that will happen now.


----------



## ownageprince (Sep 29, 2007)

this is show is good..its all about the usual crap...boy with super powers must save the world..must learn to scarifice himself for the greater good..there is a love interest..and so on..but it has been portrayed really well so its not like those other cliched shows..


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

drache said:


> Very true, I still want Iro to teach Ang but I'm not sure if that will happen now.



I really hope that as well but right now Iroh lost his motivation to do anything.  He was betrayed by a boy who he looks as his son, a spoiled son at that.  I'm glad he doesn't have shit to say to Zuko.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

Toph is pure ownage... she owns this show... like how Kamina owns Gurren Lagann, except she's not GAR... but she's just bad ass... she's more like the Kittan of the show  Sokka is the batman of the show. Hese the one that always comes up with the best plans. Everyone is.... I don't care enough. Toph <3!


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I really hope that as well but right now Iroh lost his motivation to do anything.  He was betrayed by a boy who he looks as his son, a spoiled son at that.  I'm glad he doesn't have shit to say to Zuko.



Zuko will come round


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Aang look sick with the fire bending uniform on.



*He has to change it though because it's school uniform. He can't walk about in it or everyone will think that he's playing hookie. *


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 29, 2007)

Well if you want to see where the original footage of some of the best scenes in the show came from, then I implore you to check out this video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42BavoNLX_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hio (Sep 29, 2007)

Aang was funny  just like Sokka I think Aang looks better with hair


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm starting to come around with the idea of Aang having hair.  Plus being bald was too obvious if he's trying to blend in.


----------



## RacheT (Sep 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'm starting to come around with the idea of Aang having hair.  Plus being bald was too obvious if he's trying to blend in.



I agree, but it still doesn't make sense how he's been bald for 100 years and decided to grow hair when he gets injured.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 29, 2007)

Aang is voluntarily bald. It's not as if he can't shave it off whenever but for the sake of this mission he's deciding to keep it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 29, 2007)

I've gotten used to Aang having hair.    I absolutely loved this week's episode. Lol @ Sokka. He really gets into the role given. I really enjoyed Aang teaching the kids to dance though. And then of course seeing Aang and Katara dance was a treat as well. Zuko of course, needs to wise up.


----------



## narutofangd (Sep 29, 2007)

Guys are too hard on Zuko he suffered too 


And he tried to make amends with the Casserole Dish


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Well if you want to see where the original footage of some of the best scenes in the show came from, then I implore you to check out this video.


----------



## Neko (Sep 29, 2007)

Avatar S3 episode 2 uploaded by me


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried making a gif of Freestyle Guy.. but there's too many frames. I have to make it obscenely small just to fit it under the Sig Limits.


----------



## Neko (Sep 29, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I tried making a gif of Freestyle Guy.. but there's too many frames. I have to make it obscenely small just to fit it under the Sig Limits.



Awesome Cuz


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 29, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I tried making a gif of Freestyle Guy.. but there's too many frames. I have to make it obscenely small just to fit it under the Sig Limits.



even if you're part of the senior member group? If you're a part of that group you get to have bigger sigs than everyone else.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

Neko said:


> Awesome Cuz



I know I am cuz. 



kakoishii said:


> even if you're part of the senior member group? If you're a part of that group you get to have bigger sigs than everyone else.



Yeah. THe absolute limit for sigs is 1MB. It ended up being over 3MB.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I tried making a gif of Freestyle Guy.. but there's too many frames. I have to make it obscenely small just to fit it under the Sig Limits.


I don't care about using it for a sig. It's just cool gif. 

Did you ever make one with the fat kid dancing?


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did you ever make one with the fat kid dancing?



Aw.. thanks for reminding me. That fat kid did the freaking sprinkler. How much win is that? xD

I'll make it right now.


----------



## Neko (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesomeness del


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

Bam.. fat kid doing the Sprinkler.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Bam.. fat kid doing the Sprinkler.


Wow, it's like his inhibitions have disappeared. 

Could you also do one of that awkward looking dance that he does at first? It starts at 19:40


----------



## Neko (Sep 29, 2007)

Neko speed up the other GIF to fit 1mb


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

Neko said:


> Neko speed up the other GIF to fit 1mb



Awesome. 

--



Awkward dance you say?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Thanks man! The combination of Chunk (my nickname for the fat kid) and the kid to the left of him is pure win. 

Cool Neko!

I would rep you both but this 24 hour thing blows.


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought that Saka was hilarious as the dad and kitara looked funny as the mom too. This episode was actually pretty funny, but when will the action start!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I thought that Saka was hilarious as the dad and kitara looked funny as the mom too. This episode was actually pretty funny, but when will the action start!!!


Man here's all the action you'll ever need...


*Spoiler*: _pure win_


----------



## The Question (Sep 29, 2007)

There's a thread just for Shippuuden gifs, maybe we should have one just for Avatar gifs.  It'd make it easier to share them if they are all in one place instead of spread throughout this thread.

I can't decide which I like more, the fat kid dancing or the free styling kid.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> There needs to be an episode where everyone drinks cactus juice. That would be epic.



Hell Ya, Sokka was pure win when he downed some of it.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm extremely tempted to make an awesome Freestyle dance kid set. But I don't think I can part with my Viral stuff D:


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2007)

Neko said:


> Avatar S3 episode 2 uploaded by me


Thank you! I missed the episode. +rep


----------



## Cindy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sokka always manages to steal the episode for me but the fat kid gets the award this week. <3 I hope we see more of him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> Sokka always manages to steal the episode for me *but the fat kid gets the award this week. <3 I hope we see more of him.*


His name should be Chubb-Rock, after one of the coolest MC's of the 90's 


Chubb-Rock of the Fire Nation© Lil' Mo 2007.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

Avatar has extremely matured.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Still no one knows where we can get the music from the series?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 30, 2007)

op, wow. it was amazing. very funny
that lil dance aang and katara did was partly capoeira. very nicely done btw, i liked it.


----------



## \zol (Sep 30, 2007)

So it looks like that Painted Lady is a waterbender. o.O


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 30, 2007)

That was an awesome episode! I loved how they went with that episode! Very creative and original, and funny! I was hoping for Aang to learn some actual fire bending technique, rather than History.lol


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was actually hoping he could remain as a student there.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2007)

*I really hope the next episode is good. Hopefully, we will see more screentime with Zuko concerning the crisis he is going through with the avatar being alive. That guy who he hired appears to be pretty powerful...*


----------



## delirium (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I wanna see Aang add fire bending into his repertoire. Though.. I'm guessing Zuko or Iroh is probably going to teach him how to fire bend.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know about Zuko teaching him since he did pay a hitman to go and kill the avatar.  What's cool is that Aang and company rescues Iroh, Iroh teaches Aang how to fire bend, then he fights the Hitman fire with fire.


----------



## delirium (Sep 30, 2007)

I only say Zuko because there's hints of him joining Team avatar in the future and the benders on the aquad are also his teachers (Katara for Water; Toph for Earth). Iroh being his teacher for fire bending does seem like where the story is going though.


----------



## RacheT (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it'll be interesting to see him come to realization that he will have to learn firebending, after promising himself that he would never learn it after burning Katara.


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 30, 2007)

Rock on new fat kid (chubb rock)!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jihad said:


> Rock on new fat kid (chubb rock)!!!!!!


That's right! 


YOU MUST ALL WITNESS THE POWER OF CHUBB-ROCK!!!


----------



## Juubi (Sep 30, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I only say Zuko because there's hints of him joining Team avatar in the future and the benders on the aquad are also his teachers (Katara for Water; Toph for Earth). Iroh being his teacher for fire bending does seem like where the story is going though.



That would fit the pattern, but Zuko still has yet to fully master firebending. Perhaps once he joins Aang's team, he'll be able to master lightning.

On a side note, I'd also like to know more about Aang's friend Kuzon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I bet Kuzon grew up to be a Firelord, or someone important


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 1, 2007)

What would be great would be to spinoff Toph to her own series when this is done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> What would be great would be to spinoff Toph to her own series when this is done.


Not really. I mean, I like Toph, but her character isn't interesting enough to carry the weight of a solo title.


----------



## Morwain (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm Toph with her own series interesting concept we'll just have to see how this season goes for her.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 1, 2007)

Juubi said:


> That would fit the pattern, but Zuko still has yet to fully master firebending. Perhaps once he joins Aang's team, he'll be able to master lightning.
> 
> On a side note, I'd also like to know more about Aang's friend Kuzon.



Pardon me if this has been asked/answered already, but it seems like bending can be used to manipulate two "powers."

Firebending would allow for fire -> lightning
Earthbending would be earth -> metals
Waterbending water -> ice
Airbending is air ->???

Is there a possibility for Aang to discover a new refined power from airbending?


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG, you're right. But I can't really think of what else it could be.

Anyways, who thinks Nick will slip up with episode 3 on their site again?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2007)

Dn I watched this last summer for a while I thought it was pretty good but Nick kept airing re runs  instead of new episodes In the end I saw all of S1 i might catch up with it if you guys reccomend it.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Dn I watched this last summer for a while I thought it was pretty good but Nick kept airing re runs  instead of new episodes In the end I saw all of S1 i might catch up with it if you guys reccomend it.



It's definitely one of the better American cartoons. It only gets better.


----------



## \zol (Oct 2, 2007)

Any of you been wondering where those crazy dance moves came from?


*
GARKKA!*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha i've watched that video too & i never would've put those two videos together lol. I thought it was just some random dancing that i would never see again. But wow from the looks of that cover, Aang will be shaving his head & gettin back to action soon.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2007)

> I only say Zuko because there's hints of him joining Team avatar in the future and the benders on the aquad are also his teachers (Katara for Water; Toph for Earth). Iroh being his teacher for fire bending does seem like where the story is going though.



*As interesting as it might be, I just don't see Zuko being Aang's teacher. Why? Aang's entinction depends on Zuko's future. If Aang is revealed alive, Zuko's life will once again be brought down to shabbles. It is in his best interest to make sure Aang is dead for good.*


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah Avatar coming to Japan is pretty cool news. I really wanna hear that dub!


----------



## Shade (Oct 4, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah Avatar coming to Japan is pretty cool news. I really wanna hear that dub!



Linkz or it didn't happen.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Oct 4, 2007)

They better not make Katara wear a sailor outfit


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *As interesting as it might be, I just don't see Zuko being Aang's teacher. Why? Aang's entinction depends on Zuko's future. If Aang is revealed alive, Zuko's life will once again be brought down to shabbles. It is in his best interest to make sure Aang is dead for good.*



You're going on the notion that Zuko's interests are forever going to coincide with the fire nation's though. There's been many hints dropped that he's going to move away from that and join team Avatar. 

There was a lot of disappointment last season when the writers had him turn his back on all that character development in the season finale. He'd gone through that whole ordeal where he was really sick and basically had to make a choice between pursuing his ambitions of killing the Avatar and gaining his father's respect again or taking Iroh's advice. And it looked like he took Iroh's advice until he came down and helped Azula in that fight as Ba Sing Se.



Shade said:


> Linkz or it didn't happen.



The link was only three posts above the one you quoted:


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that some Christian symbolism on that DVD cover?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 4, 2007)

Avatar in Japanese? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2007)

> Dn I watched this last summer for a while I thought it was pretty good but Nick kept airing re runs instead of new episodes In the end I saw all of S1 i might catch up with it if you guys reccomend it.



*I definitely reccommend it. This season will be better than the first two combined. It has all the elements that make up a great piece. *




> You're going on the notion that Zuko's interests are forever going to coincide with the fire nation's though. There's been many hints dropped that he's going to move away from that and join team Avatar.
> 
> There was a lot of disappointment last season when the writers had him turn his back on all that character development in the season finale. He'd gone through that whole ordeal where he was really sick and basically had to make a choice between pursuing his ambitions of killing the Avatar and gaining his father's respect again or taking Iroh's advice. And it looked like he took Iroh's advice until he came down and helped Azula in that fight as Ba Sing Se.



*Him turning on Iroh, even though it was mostly had to do with Azula's mind games, just shows that he would prefer to live in his nation rather than with a world won back by the avatar any day. He had the perfect chance to change and be free and completed the process of developing a positive character but when given pursuasion and a change was reluctant but accepted a place withing the Fire Nation. *


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

didn't care for it


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 4, 2007)

Viral said:


> Is that some Christian symbolism on that DVD cover?


Oh noez! Aangs gonna get crucified!


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> didn't care for it



Wow that was completely out of the blue. Next time try explaining yourself a little.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

wers tha nu episode?


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 5, 2007)

it gun b released l8er 2day lol


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2007)

lik no wai


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 5, 2007)

liek ys wai 



Sean Connery said:


> didn't care for it


And thats why you're banned.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 5, 2007)

Truly a great show...maybe not great but still very good.

On the season finally of book 2, I honestly thought Aang was going to go all high and mighty on those Earth soldiers.  I was completely blown away when Azula blasted him with a lightning bolt, seizing his powers and temporarily killing him.

Now, I know that this season will be greater than the other two combined.


----------



## Shade (Oct 5, 2007)

It's shtarting.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 5, 2007)

WTF  Not on YTV today?!?!  Pre-empted by Pokemon, this isnt Naruto....


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 5, 2007)

link for new eppie, or it didn't happen


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude it hasnt even aired for alot of people yet. Just wait & eventually somebody will have  a link for the episode. I mean there could be one out there now idk, but its not like each new episode for this season is gonna leak early.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Im God said:
			
		

> WTF  Not on YTV today?!?!  Pre-empted by Pokemon, this isnt Naruto....



Is the new season actually showing on YTV? I really got into this series at the end of last season (by watching on YTV at like 6 in the morning, lol), and well, I'd like to see the new season


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2007)

*Just saw the episode, fantastic. Anyway, shortly I will post the titles and summaries of the next two episodes.*


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 5, 2007)

another good episode though, though the whole katara being the painted lady thing was kind of obvious from the getgo, but that guy with multiple personality syndrome sure was entertaining to watch. Another great chibi short as well, I'm sure lot's of Zutaraa fans will get a kick out of it too.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2007)

*Spoilers: Names and short summaries of the next two episodes are within the spoiler tag.*



*Spoiler*: __ 



*44. Sokka's Master   
Community Score9.7
 Superb  
First aired: 10/12/2007    Production Code: 304 
Feeling as though he isn't contributing enough to the group, Sokka seeks out an elusive swordsmaster from whom he can learn the ways of the blade.*


*45. The Beach   


Zuko and the girls decide to take a break at the beach, where in the process they come to learn more about each other*.




*Confirmed from tv.com*


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2007)

The episode was kinda so so to me. I think I actually liked the short better. xD

I'm really interested in the next episode though. Sokka really needs a boost in the fighting department with every around him being master benders and all.


----------



## Senzairu (Oct 5, 2007)

The short was awesome and the episode was pretty good too.

Does anyone know where I can find episode 2 of book 3?  I looked on youtube but couldn't find it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 5, 2007)

Found the episode rather boring but the old man was pretty entertaining at times. 



the Divine Emperor said:


> *Spoilers: Names and short summaries of the next two episodes are within the spoiler tag.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So even Avatar isn't immune to the Beach episode


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 5, 2007)

Azula + beach ep. =


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Azula + beach ep. =




*A few pages back, someone posted a pic of Azula at the beach actually from the episode. I'll try to find it.*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 5, 2007)

*I'm really excited about Sokka learning how to use a sword. 

It seems he'll be having flight or fight training. Means he either learn it or he dies. *


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2007)

*Ha, I found it! *

*WARNING, MAJOR MAJOR SPOILER OF AZULAS BEACH GEAR IN EPISODE TWO WEEKS FROM NOW!!!!!! YOU WERE WARNED....*


----------



## FatalXChaos (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that was very.... interesting? xD


----------



## secret_toad (Oct 6, 2007)

DAM I missed it
well i guess ill wait till it comes out for DL or veoh


----------



## \zol (Oct 6, 2007)

To me this ep was pretty much so-so.

But next ep should be off the chain! SOKKA + KATANA = GARRKA


----------



## secret_toad (Oct 6, 2007)

hey omega id where are you downloading it from


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

\zol said:


> Any of you been wondering where those crazy dance moves came from?
> 
> 
> *
> GARKKA!*





Gaiash said:


> Oh noez! Aangs gonna get crucified!



guys, that was angs glider he was holding onto.... man, not everything is about christianity.,...


----------



## Shamandalie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG, IN THE NEXT EPISODE SOKKA WILL FINALLY DEVELOP AS A WARRIOR! I've been waiting for that for... ages. The last time he "trained" was in The Warriors of Kyoshi episode which was like the... third episode of the first season?

OMG OMG I'M SO EXCITED!

I'm such a shameless Sokka fangirl, even more so when he is in firenation clothes. 

*this week's episode was kinda okay too*


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 6, 2007)

afire007 said:


> guys, that was angs glider he was holding onto.... man, not everything is about christianity.,...


I know but I wanted to joke about the comment. I'm quite aware thats a glider.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 6, 2007)

For me, the best part of last nights episode was Aang getting misty over Sokka supporting Katara and Toph hitting him for it. Toph is always at her most awesome when she's just being abusive to the others.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2007)

> For me, the best part of last nights episode was Aang getting misty over Sokka supporting Katara and Toph hitting him for it. Toph is always at her most awesome when she's just being abusive to the others.



*The best part for me occurred when the whole team worked together to make Katara look, act, and fight like a supernatural being. The best special effect was the eerie tune played by Sokka. *


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2007)

love the episode that old man was funny


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 6, 2007)

Toph holding onto Aang's arm = overly cute awesome.  Toph being blind just makes her "_that_" much cuter when acting as one.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 6, 2007)

afire007 said:


> guys, that was angs glider he was holding onto.... man, not everything is about christianity.,...



I know, but they glider is _very _reminiscent of the cross that they used to crucify individuals on. With the fire raging around them painting a picture of a hell-like terrain I wouldn't doubt it of the creators tried to slip in some mature symbology.


----------



## Jizz (Oct 6, 2007)

Toph and Katara are getting seriously annoying this season, espically Toph.

That dirt dyke needs to get her ass kicked by Azula, because she's hogging way to much spotlight for a secondary character.

That whole clean up the river is so not funny, and she's stealing sokka's lines and character.

I don't get why so many people like her, she's a fucking mary sue, spoiled brat who's ugly, spoiled, and seriously overrated.

Hopefully Aang out Earthbends her and accidently crushes her via boulder, and kills the little earth whore.

And Katara she's annoying and boring, but at least thats expected since like other female heroines in Anime are main characters.


----------



## \zol (Oct 6, 2007)

By the end of this season you'll be adding Toph and Katara to the kickass women you lurve. 

I sure did wish Aang would have stayed in the FN Academy a little longer. Next ep will probably be epic


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 6, 2007)

Jizz said:


> Toph and Katara are getting seriously annoying this season, espically Toph.
> 
> That dirt dyke needs to get her ass kicked by Azula, because she's hogging way to much spotlight for a secondary character.
> 
> ...



damn harsh much? Anyway what I like about Katara and Toph (mostly Toph since she never plays the damsel card) is the fact that they are both strong and can hold their own solo in combat. What's irritating about anime heroines is the fact that regardless of whether or not their strong very, very few of them can hold their own in combat and often end up having to be saved by...surprise, surprise a male hero. So I see it as refreshing that a character like toph is on the show, and she's far from a mary sue.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2007)

> guys, that was angs glider he was holding onto.... man, not everything is about christianity.,...




*Animators and creators of these shows do things like this sometimes. If you have seen the movie "300", in the end when the main character dies, his arms are outsteched and his legs are together while he is laying flat. Try to get a mental image of what I said into your head. Looks familiar, specifically referring to someone who was crucified?*



Jizz said:


> Toph and Katara are getting seriously annoying this season, espically Toph.
> 
> That dirt dyke needs to get her ass kicked by Azula, because she's hogging way to much spotlight for a secondary character.
> 
> ...



_*These two characters have been developed in order to represent quality traits of each element. Toph eximplifies what it means to have and earth element personality. Katara is not a boring character, she's just resistant and independent. That's how most girls are. You can't force them to do something.*_


----------



## Jizz (Oct 6, 2007)

What bothers me about Toph is despite her being blind, she's overpowered and to damn strong, she can bend metal and toss it wround like paper with ease. And she can feel any vibration ground or metal wise, so that gives her a major advatage, she's semi invincble.

While characters like Mai, Ty Lee and Azula are powerful, they have weakness and disadvatages, Toph has none.

Only Aang can beat her.

She's Mary Sue and a Character Stealer, the main fact that she's replacing Sokka as comic relif, an the fact she's repalcing Katara as Fem Fatale and main herione.

I liked her character when she was in book three, and should of stayed their in Ba Sing Se, but now her character is getting to much spot light and needs to be toned down power and character wise, because if she can bend metal, aim it in the air and do that with less effort, how the hell can anyone aside from aang beat her.

Now she's a pain in the ass, a major spot light stealer and reeks of mary sue.

Brat needs to Die.

Anyways, Sokka contiues to be the most GAR character ever and Toph is merely a Sokka wannabe whom she cannot benchmark.

Oh why the fuck did she hit aang, is she that much of a boyish bitch she has to hit Aang for making a statement?

Gay.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow good show  !


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 6, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Wow good show  !



Agreed. 

I'm more anxious for the next chapter though with Sokka learning how to use the sword.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2007)

Jizz said:


> What bothers me about Toph is despite her being blind, she's overpowered and to damn strong, she can bend metal and toss it wround like paper with ease. And she can feel any vibration ground or metal wise, so that gives her a major advatage, she's semi invincble.
> 
> While characters like Mai, Ty Lee and Azula are powerful, they have weakness and disadvatages, Toph has none.
> 
> ...




Its not that serious, its just a tv show & besides you act like she chose to be that way. She's like that because some guy wrote a script that has her being that way. Also how is she a spotlight stealer???? What did she do in Crossroads of Destiny, The Chase, or any of the episodes of Book 3 that are so spectacular???


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 6, 2007)

Jizz said:


> What bothers me about Toph is despite her being blind, she's overpowered and to damn strong, she can bend metal and toss it wround like paper with ease. And she can feel any vibration ground or metal wise, so that gives her a major advatage, she's semi invincble.
> 
> While characters like Mai, Ty Lee and Azula are powerful, they have weakness and disadvatages, Toph has none.
> 
> ...



Everyone has their weaknesses including toph. Leave her stranded out in the ocean or drop her off at the North pole and she'll be royally screwed. Ice and water mess with her ability to sense vibrations and thus "see." She literally really would be blind in those circumstances. As far as Toph stealing Sokka's thunder in the comic relief department, that's complete ludicrous. Even Aang has his comic moments and no one ever accuses him of stealing Sokka's place as the funny guy. As for that bullshit about her stealing Katara's place as the female heroine, who said there could only be one? Katara represents the badass bender of water, and Toph's forte is Earth, it's not like they both have an affinity to the same element. I think you just hate Toph for whatever arbitrary reasons you can come up with all of which are pretty much unfounded. It's not like she'll just up and disappear so get over it already. Like it's such a bad thing that there's more than one badass bender in this show, I'd take that over over one guy being a complete powerhouse while the rest of the cast are a bunch of weaklings that rely completely on their "hero" to bail them out of every mess to come their way. If that's the kind of show you're looking for watch DBZ, not avatar.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 6, 2007)

afire007 said:


> guys, that was angs glider he was holding onto.... man, not everything is about christianity.,...



Don't you understand symbolism. It means it looks like the crucifixion from that angle. It doesn't mean that he is actually being crucified.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thanks, Viral. I should also do something. That helps. Even though if the episode is a filler, they seem to be very good. Later I might post some future episode titles.*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> Everyone has their weaknesses including toph. Leave her stranded out in the ocean or drop her off at the North pole and she'll be royally screwed. Ice and water mess with her ability to sense vibrations and thus "see." She literally really would be blind in those circumstances. As far as Toph stealing Sokka's thunder in the comic relief department, that's complete ludicrous. Even Aang has his comic moments and no one ever accuses him of stealing Sokka's place as the funny guy. As for that bullshit about her stealing Katara's place as the female heroine, who said there could only be one? Katara represents the badass bender of water, and Toph's forte is Earth, it's not like they both have an affinity to the same element. I think you just hate Toph for whatever arbitrary reasons you can come up with all of which are pretty much unfounded. It's not like she'll just up and disappear so get over it already. Like it's such a bad thing that there's more than one badass bender in this show, I'd take that over over one guy being a complete powerhouse while the rest of the cast are a bunch of weaklings that rely completely on their "hero" to bail them out of every mess to come their way. If that's the kind of show you're looking for watch DBZ, not avatar.



Nice post duke.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2007)

> What bothers me about Toph is despite her being blind, she's overpowered and to damn strong, she can bend metal and toss it wround like paper with ease. And she can feel any vibration ground or metal wise, so that gives her a major advatage, she's semi invincble.
> 
> While characters like Mai, Ty Lee and Azula are powerful, they have weakness and disadvatages, Toph has none.
> 
> ...



*Toph has her weaknesses also. She cannot "see" with her unique sense of sight if not on solid ground. Also, she didn't mean harm when she hid Aang, it was a sense of comedy and her personality. She wants him to toughen up. Also, it's not all that serious. When you start thinking in that train of thought, you stop enjoying the series and instead focus on opinionated negative aspects of someone. Such people destroy a series for others who might like the same character. This person won't be able to say something without having twelve others jump down their throat. *


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

^ it's not so much the fact that this guy dislikes a certain character, afterall this is a discussion board everyone is free to their own opinions, however it's his reasoning that stinks. He calls Toph invincible which she's not and a mary sue, which makes me think that he has no idea what a mary sue is. He also says she's a spotlight stealer despite the fact that out of the 4 main characters she probably get's the least screen time and thus far in season 3 she's the only one not to get a spotlight episode like the other 3 have. So if you're gonna dislike something give valid reasons for it don't just make stuff up.


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

Gah! I missed this weeks episode yet again! This is the 3rd episode I missed so far. I better start recording it or something. Anyways...I've noticed this is my first post and I'll start off by saying I love Avatar yet I wasn't a fan of it when it first came out.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 7, 2007)

The way I see it, Toph is mainly a threat to normal Earth Benders. Fire Benders may or may not give her a problem (especially if they wield Lightning), but she does have a pretty good ability for calculation... it's the only way I can think of explaining how she intercepted those fireballs in mid-air at the begining of this season (though the ships were ON water and apart from each other I believe).

You know what they say about blind/deaf people, their other senses end up getting hightened, maybe thats Toph's case, maybe not, you have to assume it.

Earth Benders are now extinct... well with the acception of Aang.

Speaking of which, something tells me that a really long time ago pretty much ANYONE could bend all 4 elements but the teachings changed or something, I just find it odd how there can only be ONE avatar.

Toph is easily the most lovable character in this show. I love her tomboyish personality and her "I don't give a darn about your opinion" personality or additude towards other. She may be a bit spoiled but at the same time she is the trippiest and most laid back character on there... a spoiled brat won't walk around bare footed or compliment herself when ever she burps or even stinks for not taking a shower... Toph doesn't even care about how she looks, probably due to the fact that she can't see and has no sense of beauty or anything... Me typing this stuff done about her character makes me sympathize for her character, it must suck to be Toph... but Toph gets by and puts up with it. So quit hatin' and appreciate Toph~!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Toph is extrelmy well built
She has her own earthbending style, and while she becames far more insightfull and has a great processing rate, her gifts are mostly circumstancial, for example she dosen't bend metal like it was earth, and she needs constant footing, not to mention that if she looses her ability to "see" she turns very scared and nervous.
Remember this last episode? While on the boat, Toph nervously garpples's Sokka's arm .
She's also there to be a counterpart, the courage that backs up sokka's brain, and Katara's kindness.
While one of the girls is kind and polite, and cares for others, al while doing a "motherly" role, , she's there to be butally honest, and more childlike.
Speaking of sokka
O.O'holy shit he's gonna have superior agility and higher ground!!! The Fire Lord is f*@&"!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 7, 2007)

This week's episode was pretty good. I still suck for missing the 1st one, but whatever. I found Sokka's expressions to be particularly funny as hell in this one. The plan they came up with for taking down the fire nation troops at the village was pretty tight, and i liked seeing Aang do his thing from beneath the bridge. Oh, and that Doc guy, lol. What a weirdo.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 7, 2007)

As someone said, a great element about this show is that everyone has their strong points. It's not having one person carrying the weight of his entire party. Of course, in the end Aang is the avatar and probably will dominate everyone else, but he doesn't have to save everyone else as they're all just as strong. It would be nice to see Sokka having some type of advanced weaponry skills however, considering he's lacking in any type of combat specialization, however he does seem to be the strategist of the group.


----------



## The Cryokinetic (Oct 7, 2007)

God I love this show. BTW there are still SOME airbenders out there.


----------



## Jizz (Oct 7, 2007)

Omega id said:


> > The way I see it, Toph is mainly a threat to normal Earth Benders. Fire Benders may or may not give her a problem (especially if they wield Lightning), but she does have a pretty good ability for calculation... it's the only way I can think of explaining how she intercepted those fireballs in mid-air at the begining of this season (though the ships were ON water and apart from each other I believe).
> 
> 
> She can see and counter attack any bender on earth or metal. Water or Fire, that proves she's br0ken. Only thing thats stopping her is an Airbender and guess what, he's the only one left
> ...


Seriously Avatar had a boyish tomoby with the mouth of a sailor and the take charge attitude her name was Jun.

WTF ever happen to her?


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 7, 2007)

> AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER in Canada
> Avatar was pre-empted on Friday, October 5 at 5pm E/P. This series has a new schedule effective Monday, October 8 and *to celebrate we've scheduled an Avatar Marathon of 4 B2B episodes from 7:15pm to 9:30pm E/P featuring the first 4 episodes of season three.*
> 
> 7:15pm - Avatar Jump In Special
> ...



If this is true then Sokka's master and The beach will be on the internet by the morrow


----------



## The Cryokinetic (Oct 7, 2007)

So your the legendary Jizz I've heard about.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 7, 2007)

Chill out Kakoishii, she's just a fictional character. But why do you keep saying that you liked Toph in Book 3, but now she's unnecessary???? Dont you mean Book 2 Earth??? Because so far in the 3 eps of Fire, she hasnt done not a damn thing, except for the whole they know we stole this ship, quick moment of metal bending to make some soldiers fall into the ocean & shoot rocks at the firenation ship.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 7, 2007)

There are still air benders except for Aang?

I thought they all died.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 7, 2007)

^^That's just what people believe, there hasnt been any other airbender shown to be alive in the show. So yea the belief of there being airbenders still living is up in the air.


----------



## Shade (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay for 2 new episodes tomorrow!

But are you sure it's PM? Avatar usually comes on in the morning.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 8, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> There are still air benders except for Aang?
> 
> I thought they all died.


The creators themselves said so.

Anyway, change of schedule? Whoop Whoop! Finally seeing Azula with less clothing, I cant wait!!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2007)

Viral said:


> If this is true then Sokka's master and The beach will be on the internet by the morrow



*Two episodes at once, that's big news...*



> ^ it's not so much the fact that this guy dislikes a certain character, afterall this is a discussion board everyone is free to their own opinions, however it's his reasoning that stinks. He calls Toph invincible which she's not and a mary sue, which makes me think that he has no idea what a mary sue is. He also says she's a spotlight stealer despite the fact that out of the 4 main characters she probably get's the least screen time and thus far in season 3 she's the only one not to get a spotlight episode like the other 3 have. So if you're gonna dislike something give valid reasons for it don't just make stuff up.



*Trust me, I know this for a fact. However, just to be sure, I question the points made by others to see what reasons they have for making claims as drastic the comment that I originally replied to.*



Shiro Amada said:


> There are still air benders except for Aang?
> 
> I thought they all died.



*It is only pure speculation but perhaps one day, there will be indeed airbenders in the show.*


----------



## Snow (Oct 8, 2007)

How many seasons is Avatar on? I'm considering picking up this show. I tried watching like a year ago but Nickelodeon kept airing episodes out of order so I quit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2007)

_*Avatar is only one three seasons, this being the last one. And by the looks of things, we are going to finish early on the site. We might get two new episodes tomorrow, on the web that is.*_


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 8, 2007)

dl-in roght now. cant wait tp watch


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> _*Avatar is only one three seasons, this being the last one. And by the looks of things, we are going to finish early on the site. We might get two new episodes tomorrow, on the web that is.*_



Actually, there's going to be six seasons.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 8, 2007)

Viral said:


> Actually, there's going to be six seasons.



If I'm getting it right...it's six seasons total, but Aang's story ends at season 3.  The other 3 are expanded universes to Avatar?


----------



## Shade (Oct 8, 2007)

That would be correct.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 8, 2007)

That's cool...I've figured so... dragging it on for that long would eventually degrade the show imo.  I mean it would be going nowhere after resolving with the Fire Nation part and/or to even continue the main story after that...  Well maybe not entirely. ><

Anywho, I hope they do the characters from the TCG, mostly Malu.  I so really want to see her, along with Kinto, and the other two.  But mostly just for Malu.   Her story is quite intriguing, it would be cool to know about her fate, and to what exactly happened to her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 8, 2007)

Viral said:


> Actually, there's going to be six seasons.



There will not be six seasons of Avatar: The Last Airbender.
How do I know? Creators said so. There are also no concrete plans for a spin-off series. The only thing on the works right now is the Live-action movie.


----------



## Snow (Oct 8, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> _*Avatar is only one three seasons, this being the last one. And by the looks of things, we are going to finish early on the site. We might get two new episodes tomorrow, on the web that is.*_



Fair enough. Working on Season 1 right now. I don't think I could have followed for 6 seasons of this.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 8, 2007)

The creators haven't specifically stated if the future seasons will involve Aang and company in any way. And yes, the planned three additional seasons _ARE_ concrete. Nick has specifically stated, along with the creators, that they've signed on for three more Avatar seasons.


----------



## \zol (Oct 8, 2007)

IMO they cannot end Avatar without at least a time-skip even if it's a fraction of the last ep.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 8, 2007)

avatar has become kind of boring

i love the show but nothing is happening it all seems like needless filler to me

the only thing that was exciting was that cyclops dude in the end op episode 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2007)

> Actually, there's going to be six seasons.



*A couple of others thought the same thing however, I'll post the page tomorrow where it says that it is confirmed that there are only three seasons....*


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 8, 2007)

Viral said:


> The creators haven't specifically stated if the future seasons will involve Aang and company in any way. And yes, the planned three additional seasons _ARE_ concrete. Nick has specifically stated, along with the creators, that they've signed on for three more Avatar seasons.



Really? You ought to get this info to all the fan sites then because there has been no news as to there being 6 seasons of Avatar. So yeah just link up the press release where you got this from and I'll help spread the word. I'll be here waiting.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 8, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> avatar has become kind of boring
> 
> i love the show but nothing is happening it all seems like needless filler to me
> 
> the only thing that was exciting was that cyclops dude in the end op episode 2



There's only been like maybe one actual filler episode, and that only aired last week. Although the invasion was in the back of Sokka's mind the whole time as you might have noticed. Remember, episode 10 will deal with specifically with the invasion and we're only on the third episode right now. I'm a super-fan so they can do no wrong in my eyes but you gotta hang in there dude. I don't remember seeing anyone saying that the third season would deal with making war plans and creating strategies for several half-hours. 
That in itself would be pretty boring.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 9, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> avatar has become kind of boring
> 
> i love the show but nothing is happening it all seems like needless filler to me
> 
> the only thing that was exciting was that cyclops dude in the end op episode 2


Thats because you got caught with the Hype, expecting WAY too much is never a good thing.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Chill out Kakoishii, she's just a fictional character. But why do you keep saying that you liked Toph in Book 3, but now she's unnecessary???? Dont you mean Book 2 Earth??? Because so far in the 3 eps of Fire, she hasnt done not a damn thing, except for the whole they know we stole this ship, quick moment of metal bending to make some soldiers fall into the ocean & shoot rocks at the firenation ship.



I'm completely chilled  it's the other guy who should chill, stressing over Toph being useless and stealing other people's thunder is just ludacris. As for me saying I liked her better in book 3 than 2, did I say that? If I did I meant she was awesome in book 2, but has yet to show anything prominent in 3.


the Divine Emperor said:


> *A couple of others thought the same thing however, I'll post the page tomorrow where it says that it is confirmed that there are only three seasons....*


you sure about that? I haven't heard the thing about 3 more seasons, but apparently at comicon they did say something about a 4th season. It was a couple pages back in this thread where someone who was at comicon and sat in at the avatar pannel got that information along with season 3's airdate.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 9, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> you sure about that? I haven't heard the thing about 3 more seasons, but apparently at comicon they did say something about a 4th season. It was a couple pages back in this thread where someone who was at comicon and sat in at the avatar pannel got that information along with season 3's airdate.



No he's right, there are only three seasons. There are only a few people left on staff, and they're only finishing the episodes coming back from Korea so there are no storyboard artists or writers anymore. And that's pretty much who you need if you're going to start a 4th season. What Bryan said concerning the show at Comic Con was "We're not done with the Avatar world yet". Which really is open-ended and ambiguous that you can't tell what he meant. It could mean anything. But yeah, Avatar: The Last Airbender is over.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 9, 2007)

^ well, by saying they aren't done with, could mean they're doing a spin-off or something like that, but by not saying it's over it may mean they are taking some time off to think of something new. If they don't put something out right away then it makes sense that they don't have any writers or artist or their future payroll, however that doesn't mean that they aren't thinking up something for later. After all like someone posted earlier on this page, they said that after season 3 Aang's story is finished, but they might just think up a different character to follow or maybe fast forward through time and follow a different avatar. Who knows.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> I'm completely chilled  it's the other guy who should chill, stressing over Toph being useless and stealing other people's thunder is just ludacris. As for me saying I liked her better in book 3 than 2, did I say that? If I did I meant she was awesome in book 2, but has yet to show anything prominent in 3.



Ohh i must've confused you with the other guy or something idk. I didnt really go back & check out the guy's name. I just saw yours, & figured you were him  lol my bad there. But i agree with you there, Toph really isnt getting no shine in Book 3 so far. I mean Sokka is constantly having his funny moments, especially in the Headband, Katara was the main focus pretty much of the painted lady & Aang had the Awakening, & the Headband.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2007)

> you sure about that? I haven't heard the thing about 3 more seasons, but apparently at comicon they did say something about a 4th season. It was a couple pages back in this thread where someone who was at comicon and sat in at the avatar pannel got that information along with season 3's airdate.



*I'm very sure. As a matter of fact, I'm going to retrieve it right now. 

Edit:

I searched twice trhough atleast thirty pages of work however, I just can't find the resource. However, when I get the chance, I wll. That's a promise.*


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 9, 2007)

Great man, as soon as you find it I'll send it to the appropriate channels and then the fandom can rejoice.
Anyway, besides that there's some cool swordfighting coming up in this week's episode. Tune in!


----------



## Snow (Oct 10, 2007)

Wouldn't it make sense that they have a 4th season planned? The chapters are named after the elements and in the order they're listed on the opening scene which lists "Air" last.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

my friends love this show. i never got around to watching it.
i should now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

kamikazekage said:


> my friends love this show. i never got around to watching it.
> i should now


Yes, you really should... Check your inbox.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 10, 2007)

nso said:


> Wouldn't it make sense that they have a 4th season planned? The chapters are named after the elements and in the order they're listed on the opening scene which lists "Air" last.



but the chapter titles are more about the element that Aang is learning to master in that season. Considering Aang's already mastered air not to mention the air nomads are pretty much wiped out it would make much sense to have an air book, plus imo the series reached it's climax at the end of last season, for it to keep going too long after that would not be a good thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> but the chapter titles are more about the element that Aang is learning to master in that season. Considering *Aang's already mastered air not to mention the air nomads are pretty much wiped out it would make much sense to have an air book,* plus imo the series reached it's climax at the end of last season, for it to keep going too long after that would not be a good thing.


Maybe he'll train up some new air benders and restart the nomads... That could take up a whole season.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 10, 2007)

IDK that seems like it would be kinda boring ya know??? I mean a whole season of training airbenders, what would they be training for???? I mean i dont think they'd have anybody to fight.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

'tis possible that they'll go with a whole new Avatar. Or one from the past.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe a series where Aang encounters another airbender leading Aang on a search to find other suvivers. It could also focus on the aftermath of the war, thats sure to effect someones lives.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2007)

_*Hey Vash, where are those two new episodes that aired in another country on Monday. We would really like to see them. Waiting one week for just half an hour of an episode is too long of a wait...*_


----------



## Shade (Oct 10, 2007)

They didn't air. It was a hoax.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2007)

*....A hoax. Wow, how disappointed. Anyway, we should get a pirated version of the episode this week maybe tomorrow...if we're lucky.*


----------



## Shade (Oct 10, 2007)

How so?


10char


----------



## Snow (Oct 10, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> IDK that seems like it would be kinda boring ya know??? I mean a whole season of training airbenders, what would they be training for???? I mean i dont think they'd have anybody to fight.



I'd imagine Aang wouldn't want his culture to die with him but I doubt he's going to be able to train some orphans in the ways of monks and attack the fire nation at the same time.



kakoishii said:


> but the chapter titles are more about the element that Aang is learning to master in that season. Considering Aang's already mastered air not to mention the air nomads are pretty much wiped out it would make much sense to have an air book, plus imo the series reached it's climax at the end of last season, for it to keep going too long after that would not be a good thing.



I felt that they were linked more to what nation they're spending the most time in that season rather then what Aang was learning.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 10, 2007)

An air book would seem kind of unnecessary. The only thing regarding air bending that Aang doesn't already know about would be some type of refined skill he can learn using it; which still I don't think should take an entire season. They're in the Fire book right now, in the city that has been the focus for the main antagonist the entire series. I'm pretty sure it's going to end his story this season.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 11, 2007)

nso said:


> I'd imagine Aang wouldn't want his culture to die with him but I doubt he's going to be able to train some orphans in the ways of monks and attack the fire nation at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt that they were linked more to what nation they're spending the most time in that season rather then what Aang was learning.


it might seem that way, but the reason I feel it's more about the element he's learning to master is because in both previous seasons, though mostly the first, Aang didn't really spend much time in the nation of the chapter. In season one he spent 2 episodes in the south and 3 in the north, that's only 5 chapters he was anywhere near the water tribe.


RacheT said:


> An air book would seem kind of unnecessary. The only thing regarding air bending that Aang doesn't already know about would be some type of refined skill he can learn using it; which still I don't think should take an entire season. They're in the Fire book right now, in the city that has been the focus for the main antagonist the entire series. I'm pretty sure it's going to end his story this season.


And one other thing. The creators said they were gonna have Aang visit the eastern air temple which is full of women. Albeit interesting, even that's not enough to comprise a whole other season.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> IDK that seems like it would be kinda boring ya know??? I mean a whole season of training airbenders, what would they be training for???? I mean i dont think they'd have anybody to fight.


I know, but 3 more seasons of having no one to fight would be just as boring. Speaking of the talk about Avatar having 3 more seasons: no proof = lies.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 11, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> \
> 
> And one other thing. The creators said they were gonna have Aang visit the eastern air temple which is full of women. Albeit interesting, even that's not enough to comprise a whole other season.



The eastern air temple was visited in _Appa's Lost Days_ and _The Guru_.
There was a flashback, if you remember, to Aang's first encounter with Appa with various female airbenders/Nuns in the background and Sister Iio was giving out apples to the kid monks to give to the air bisons. The only temple to visit next is the western air temple which is closest to the Fire Nation, and which was also primarily female-inhabited.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, after this, we'll have Shyamalan's Live Action to look forward to.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Well, after this, we'll have Shyamalan's Live Action to look forward to.


You know, I'm really not looking forward to another "what a tweest" moment from that guy...


----------



## RacheT (Oct 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You know, I'm really not looking forward to another "what a tweest" moment from that guy...



lol I agree. His productions have been nothing above subpar for a while either, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish Aang would hurry up and master Earth Bending, he's sure taking a while to do it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 11, 2007)

^^I dont know he seems to have it down pretty good, seeing as how good he was using it in The Drill & Crossroads Of Destiny.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, and they don't seem to take interest in showing onscreen training, as their bending seems to improve greatly everytime they engage combat.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2007)

oh man thanks Rob

I am excited about the Shyamalan movie, and to be honest about 3 more seasons

I am sure the creators have some winful ideas planned

can't wait for tonight


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wish Aang would hurry up and master Earth Bending, he's sure taking a while to do it.


Your right, mastering an element doesn't usually take years to master. Theres no pressure on Aang is there?


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Your right, mastering an element doesn't usually take years to master. Theres no pressure on Aang is there?



Exactly. Toph _just_ learned how to bend metals, and she was pretty much a pro at earthbending even before she met Aang. It's not something you learn overnight.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 12, 2007)

^^Yaw but i guess it's safe to assume that Aang is a master earthbender by now. Because i mean its not like they can show him constantly training, because if they did so the series would drag on for episodes without really getting anywhere.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's on.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 12, 2007)

*I want to watch it, but I promised my sister I'd let her watch her ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) movie. 

I'll have to D/L it. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Aang looks like Nightmare from Soul Calibur.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm glad Sokka finally learned some type of combat skills


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 12, 2007)

*How long do you guys think 'till it'll be available online? *


----------



## delirium (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome episode was AWESOME.

"I guess humour doesn't run in the family." Ouch


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 12, 2007)

of course another awesome avatar episode . I must say though, for me Iroh's deception kind of stole the show. That alone leaves so many questions, like for reason is he pretending to be a bumbling fool of a mute? What ever the reason he's totally ripped now so if they plan on killing his character off they'll have a tough time of it. Who else thought that was cute at that part where Toph pretended not miss sokka? Oh, and also for that one guy who stated last episode that Toph is trying to steal Sokka's place as a funny guy, I'm pretty sure this episode proved you're alone in your delirium, no one does funny like Sokka. I'm a little sad though cause there was no chibi short this week, perhaps last week was the last one?


----------



## dwabn (Oct 12, 2007)

next ep looks sick

azula is crazy even w/ volleyball lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Iroh trains like a Marine.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2007)

*Sombody give a summary of the episode. I only saw the last ten minutes.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Sombody give a summary of the episode. I only saw the last ten minutes.*


Sokka trained hard and got mad skills. The end


----------



## Adonis (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the real reason Iroh is playing the mute is because his original VA died and the creators are holding off on a new voice actor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I think the real reason Iroh is playing the mute is because his original VA died and the creators are holding off on a new voice.


Of course that's the real reason. Mako has already been replaced though. I forgot the new guys name.


----------



## \zol (Oct 12, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Sombody give a summary of the episode. I only saw the last ten minutes.*



Iroh: Just as planned


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't wait for Iroh to kick that guys ass XD


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 12, 2007)

OMAGAD! That was awesome!

I like how Sokka didn't just go to "LOLWTFSWORDMASTER" and he still had to rely on his quick wits and strategy in order to put up a good fight.

Also, Toph totally wants to get into Sokka's pantsu.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I can't wait for Iroh to kick that guys ass XD



*Yeah it looks like he lost the jellyroll of a belly that he had. As a matter of fact, he might help in the counterstrike against the Fire Nation and could end up being the new fire lord.*


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

.. oh man, this week's episode was amazing. Just... holy crap, between Iroh being pwnsome, Sokka's training, the minor in-joke with the suggestion of "Lee" as a fake name, and the Order of the White Lotus... marvelous. Book Three is officially back on form, and next week's episode looks like it's going to be all sorts of brilliant from both a comedy and action standpoint.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 12, 2007)

On a related note, this is the second "Great Master" to recognize Sokka's enormous potential. The Machinist, the world's greatest mechanical mind, gave Sokka similar praise for his keen mind.

I am beginning to see the potential for Sokka to be the man who unifies and leads the entire Avatar World, which as Pathik said was only divided in an illusory manner. Only a man with Sokka's inventiveness, unorthodox mind and charm would be able to bring peace and prevent devastating repercussions from annihilating the defeated Fire Nation.

/geek


----------



## zan (Oct 12, 2007)

umm the guy wasnt the world greatest inventor..He was just really good..But your point stans... but it allways been said that sak was the brains... 

but yea iron FTMFW


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 12, 2007)

Omg... That episode rocked! I'm happy that Sokka has his own episode, that ep. was mostly about my 2 fav. characters (Sokka and Iroh) and Iroh was so buff . I give that episode a 10/10 .


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I think the real reason Iroh is playing the mute is because his original VA died and the creators are holding off on a new voice actor.


 They are giving us time to forget what Iroh use to sound like.



Viral said:


> On a related note, this is the second "Great Master" to recognize Sokka's enormous potential. The Machinist, the world's greatest mechanical mind, gave Sokka similar praise for his keen mind.
> 
> I am beginning to see the potential for Sokka to be the man who unifies and leads the entire Avatar World, which as Pathik said was only divided in an illusory manner. Only a man with Sokka's inventiveness, unorthodox mind and charm would be able to bring peace and prevent devastating repercussions from annihilating the defeated Fire Nation.
> 
> /geek



I agree with you. I noticed that they made many parallel images between Sokka and Iroh. Also the master mentioned that Sokka should change his name to Lee ( which happens to be Iroh`s son`s name) and a mention of the White Lotus group. Although I`m not sure what the writers are getting at with  links between Iroh and Sokka.


----------



## Shade (Oct 12, 2007)

Shade wants to download.


----------



## zan (Oct 12, 2007)

No the reason why iroh is doing this is because he is a master of the neutral gin.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> No the reason why iroh is doing this is because he is a master of the neutral gin.



Iroh is waiting for his time to make his escape but the question is when will he take his chance.


----------



## Shade (Oct 12, 2007)

The Beach looks like an awesome episode.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

It'll be nice to see next episode. Things are going to start picking up, and now that Sokka has achieved some level of combat skill hopefully it will start to be applied into the action sequences


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2007)

*The only thing that bothered me was Sokka's recklessness in telling his master that he was of the Water Tribe. Though the master knew, still that didn't necessarily mean that he was right. Even if Sokka told him just so that he could truly test his abilities, it was an ominous judgement. Suppose the master goes and tells the Fire Lord that the avatar and his friends are alive? Then what? All the groups efforts would have been in vein and things would have gone back to the way they were (Zuko would have been thrown out of the Fire Nation again).*


----------



## dwabn (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah i think w/ his new skillz maybe sokka might fight ty lee


----------



## Vampire Alucard (Oct 12, 2007)

*


@gent9 said:



			They are giving us time to forget what Iroh use to sound like.
		
Click to expand...


I believe we have already heard Iroh's new Voice Actor. At the end of last week's episode they had the little bonus chibi Avatar cartoon where they were all in class and I believe that Iroh was the teacher of the class.*


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *The only thing that bothered me was Sokka's recklessness in telling his master that he was of the Water Tribe. Though the master knew, still that didn't necessarily mean that he was right. Even if Sokka told him just so that he could truly test his abilities, it was an ominous judgement. Suppose the master goes and tells the Fire Lord that the avatar and his friends are alive? Then what? All the groups efforts would have been in vein and things would have gone back to the way they were (Zuko would have been thrown out of the Fire Nation again).*



I thought it was a bit absurd that he'd do that. Ever since the opening of season 3 he's been so anal about his schedule and wanting to fit in, and then goes and jeapordizes the entire mission.


----------



## zan (Oct 12, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Iroh is waiting for his time to make his escape but the question is when will he take his chance.


yes and what is the neutral jin about?? Waiting till the right time to strike.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 12, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> They are giving us time to forget what Iroh use to sound like.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I noticed that they made many parallel images between Sokka and Iroh. Also the master mentioned that Sokka should *change his name to Lee ( which happens to be Iroh`s son`s name)* and a mention of the White Lotus group. Although I`m not sure what the writers are getting at with  links between Iroh and Sokka.




Iroh's son was named Lu-Ten, not lee.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *The only thing that bothered me was Sokka's recklessness in telling his master that he was of the Water Tribe. Though the master knew, still that didn't necessarily mean that he was right. Even if Sokka told him just so that he could truly test his abilities, it was an ominous judgment. Suppose the master goes and tells the Fire Lord that the avatar and his friends are alive? Then what? All the groups efforts would have been in vein and things would have gone back to the way they were (Zuko would have been thrown out of the Fire Nation again).*



The Master seems to be a member of the White Lotus Society (which if you remember back in season 2) is a group of individuals with whom Iroh was associated with. However they didn`t seem to be loyal to the Fire Nation, thus I don`t believe that Aang and Co. have anything to worry about.



LeathaFace said:


> Iroh's son was named Lu-Ten, not lee.



Sorry your right I`m thinking about Zuko`s cover name.


----------



## Vampire Alucard (Oct 12, 2007)

*


LeathaFace said:



			Iroh's son was named Lu-Ten, not lee.
		
Click to expand...


Lee was the fake name that Zuko was giving when him and Iroh got into Ba-Sing-Se.*


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> The Master seems to be a member of the White Lotus Society (which if you remember back in season 2) is a group of individuals with whom Iroh was associated with. However they didn`t seem to be loyal to the Fire Nation, thus I don`t believe that Aang and Co. have anything to worry about.



Yes but it's not like Sokka knew this. It was a very amatuer move by him to tell anyone he was from water tribe. It could have gotten him and everyone else killed/imprisoned and would have foiled the chance for the eclipse invasion.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 12, 2007)

Iroh is GAR.


----------



## zan (Oct 12, 2007)

sak isnt a dumb person am pretty sure he knew he can trust his master...


----------



## RacheT (Oct 12, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> sak isnt a dumb person am pretty sure he knew he can trust his master...



I wonder what he was thinking when his master was pretending trying to kill him.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 12, 2007)

Vampire Alucard said:


> *
> 
> Lee was the fake name that Zuko was giving when him and Iroh got into Ba-Sing-Se.*




Yea, i know. I was just correcting ol' dude who called Iroh's son by Zuko's cover name.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 12, 2007)

Great episode... sokka's master really reminded me of the characaterization of miyamoto musashi.

Iroh defines GAR, he is manly wise, compassionate to his commrades... and BROLIC.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 12, 2007)

Viral said:


> On a related note, this is the second "Great Master" to recognize Sokka's enormous potential. The Machinist, the world's greatest mechanical mind, gave Sokka similar praise for his keen mind.
> 
> I am beginning to see the potential for Sokka to be the man who unifies and leads the entire Avatar World, which as Pathik said was only divided in an illusory manner. Only a man with Sokka's inventiveness, unorthodox mind and charm would be able to bring peace and prevent devastating repercussions from annihilating the defeated Fire Nation.
> 
> /geek




Actually that may be what the writers have planned. And it would be a great twist in a world were the benders rule a guy withought bending skills can unite everyone.


----------



## Vampire Alucard (Oct 13, 2007)

*I just caught the episode (bleh, on the West Coast) and it was a very good episode. I think from this point on is when the season will pick up and steam and remain that way until the very end. I love how they haven't forgotten about elements from the previous seasons (White Lotus). This was a great episode for Sokka character development and it was also very awesome to see Iroh acting the way he did while secretly training and working out.

I am definitely looking forward to the next episode. The one thing I was a bit disappointed about was that there was no "chibi Avatar" cartoon at the end of this week's episode. Not a real big deal though.*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*Uncle is fucking beast. 

And Sokka finally got an upgrade in his skills. Nice style of fighting. 

and the master is a member of the White Lotus. they are basically a secret resistance right now, right? *


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe they are more of a secret society with members from each side who follow the old ways.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2007)

i need DDL.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn, I missed the episode. I just got home from a football game. D: Has anyone uploaded?

*EDIT:* - 
Nevermind my question, thanks polygon. reps.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 13, 2007)

Vampire Alucard said:


> *
> 
> I believe we have already heard Iroh's new Voice Actor. At the end of last week's episode they had the little bonus chibi Avatar cartoon where they were all in class and I believe that Iroh was the teacher of the class.*



Well you're hitting the general area but not the bullseye. You're right, we have heard Iroh's new voice actor- but he wasn't the teacher, that was Roku.
Remember that Iroh played the guidance counselor.
You've also heard him in the Bending Battle short..."Fire is the best!"
Also there were only three super-deformed shorts made so last week's was the final one.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*CLICK HERE

Heroes on Stage6. 
*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*It is. *



			
				Me said:
			
		

> *New Avatar on Stage6.
> 
> New Avatar on Stage6. *



*Reposting for great justice.*


----------



## Homura (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah I see then, thanks for the link then Polygon. Now my Friday wasn't completely ruined afterall.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 13, 2007)

Toph blushing... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Toph BLUSHING!!!*



Just made the episode 20 times over better. 


Azula...volleyball, Zuko beach shorts!? Avatar Fan service!? Holys***.


Love your Akiha avay, Karin.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 13, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Toph blushing...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol next episode is going to be awesome. Volleyball fanservice and a guy that can explode things with his mind.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2007)

^ i love you!


----------



## Snow (Oct 13, 2007)

It's now official: Iro is going to train Aang in fire-bending and will probably be the one that helps them away from the Fire Cyclops guy.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2007)

nso said:


> It's now official: Iro is going to train Aang in fire-bending and will probably be the one that helps them away from the Fire Cyclops guy.


Hows he going to do that from jail?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

nso said:


> It's now official: Iro is going to train Aang in fire-bending and will probably be the one that helps them away from the Fire Cyclops guy.



Didn't watch the episode yet but that's very good news.  Predictable but still great news.


----------



## Snow (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Hows he going to do that from jail?



I'm guessing he'll probably pwn that clueless excuse for guard and bust out.

Why they have what seems to be a useless foot soldier guarding what would have been their Firelord is beyond me- but something tells be they're going to regret it.


----------



## Hio (Oct 13, 2007)

Sokka and Toph SOKKA IS COOL


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Sokka is a pimp.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

^^A p*d*p**** Pimp.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't wait for the next episode . I hope when they are fighting that fire nation guy Sokka participates in the battle. I also want to see the volleyball scene too .


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

How old is Katara?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*I think she's around 14. *


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2007)

Katara is 14 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*Uncle is about bust some moves and kill.


KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2007)

I was surprised to find out that the whole deranged state by Iroh was just an act. Based on the previews for Season 3, I got the impression that he was actually in a weak mental state. Iroh has shown to be quite cunning before, so maybe I should've expected it to just be an act.


----------



## Hio (Oct 13, 2007)

Iroh is badass I think he'll help Aang and his gaang


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Iroh is so awesome, he's becoming my favorite character.

He'll stomp anyone who gets in his way.


----------



## Snow (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone else think they fucked up by giving that meteor away and that it's going to come back to bite them in the ass?


----------



## Hio (Oct 13, 2007)

Meteor sword is pretty cool especially with Sokka


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*I wonder if that meteorite had anything to do with the super meteorite. *


----------



## fireofthewill (Oct 13, 2007)

For all the people saying that Sokka endangered the mission by giving away his identity, you have to remember: AANG, KATARA, TOPH, and SOKKA *WERE ALL THERE*. I really liked the master, but if you seriously believe that he and his apprentice, who was owned by  Sokka, could have taken down all these benders, you need to evaluate the situation again. Plus, the Master and his apprentice were in a secluded castle, so I doubt they could have outrun the avatar.

The only possible problem was what happens afterward he was defeated (this is assuming they don't just kill the master, which is a pretty good assumption), but it would have been unlikely for him to identify Aang as the avatar if Aang was smart about it (he should have just sticked to one element that wasn't air; I still have no idea how he identified him, unless he saw posters of what Aang looked like). All he would be able to say was that there were some benders infiltrating the fire tribe, which would be a pain in the ass, but still manageable.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 13, 2007)

My favorite 2nd favorite episode 

Iroh was foolin' everybody! That old man, you thought he was still fat? that old man is swoll! lol

Also I thought Sokka's training should've been more than a day... would've made a bit more sense to me... then again it was omre about him realizing his own strength.


----------



## \zol (Oct 13, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Iroh was foolin' everybody! That old man, you thought he was still fat? that old man is swoll!


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 13, 2007)

Is toph the only one in the group who's not growing her hair out?


----------



## RacheT (Oct 13, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> For all the people saying that Sokka endangered the mission by giving away his identity, you have to remember: AANG, KATARA, TOPH, and SOKKA *WERE ALL THERE*. I really liked the master, but if you seriously believe that he and his apprentice, who was owned by  Sokka, could have taken down all these benders, you need to evaluate the situation again. Plus, the Master and his apprentice were in a secluded castle, so I doubt they could have outrun the avatar.
> 
> The only possible problem was what happens afterward he was defeated (this is assuming they don't just kill the master, which is a pretty good assumption), but it would have been unlikely for him to identify Aang as the avatar if Aang was smart about it (he should have just sticked to one element that wasn't air; I still have no idea how he identified him, unless he saw posters of what Aang looked like). All he would be able to say was that there were some benders infiltrating the fire tribe, which would be a pain in the ass, but still manageable.



You don't think they'd be hunted by the entire fire nation for killing one of their most respected sword masters? Plus the master had Sokka to the ground with a sword at his throat. If he wasn't the nice caring guy he turned out to be, Sokka would have been dead this episode and had it not aired on Nickelodeon.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm pretty sure Sokka new the consequences of revealing his identity. He did it anyway because he couldn't live with himself if he lied to get something like this. 

If it turned out that the Master was loyal to the Fire Lord then I'm sure he would do everything in his power to contain the Master. He's not an idiot. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 13, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I'm pretty sure Sokka new the consequences of revealing his identity. He did it anyway because he couldn't live with himself if he lied to get something like this.
> 
> If it turned out that the Master was loyal to the Fire Lord then I'm sure he would do everything in his power to contain the Master. He's not an idiot. *



He was on the ground with a sword at his throat >< If the Master wanted to he could had easily killed Sokka. Aang, Katara, and Toph probably could have the Master and his apprentice "contained" after that, but it would only be a matter of time before someone would get suspcious and call a fullout search for them. He's not an idiot, morals just got the better of him.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 13, 2007)

RacheT said:


> He was on the ground with a sword at his throat >< If the Master wanted to he could had easily killed Sokka. Aang, Katara, and Toph probably could have the Master and his apprentice "contained" after that, but it would only be a matter of time before someone would get suspcious and call a fullout search for them. He's not an idiot, morals just got the better of him.



*The master could have killed him, but that's besides the point. 

I'm just saying that Sokka isn't stupid and knew the consequences of what he was about to do. It wasn't a lapse in judgment like some people say. *


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe not caming clean ot the master would have had bigger consquences


----------



## RacheT (Oct 13, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *The master could have killed him, but that's besides the point.
> 
> I'm just saying that Sokka isn't stupid and knew the consequences of what he was about to do. It wasn't a lapse in judgment like some people say. *



It could have gone either way I guess. He could have killed Sokka, and tried to take Aang, Toph, and Katara as captive to interrogate, considering they knew Sokka. Any resistance from either of those three would have probably made things worse, but even if they didn't resist it'd be easy to figure out that Aang was the Avatar if he was imprisoned, and execution to him (and probably Katara and Toph) would be a likely act. Whether they escaped before that or not isn't relevant. 

He not only put himself in danger, but his friends (and the entire invasion) as well. It was luck, and a lot of it, that nothing happened.



			
				TheFourthNin said:
			
		

> I believe not caming clean ot the master would have had bigger consquences


Of course, but I don't think Sokka was under the impression that the Master knew anything about him. The fact that the Master _did_ know, and they got off scotch free, was also luck.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 14, 2007)

Heh, Toph bended the meteorite to look like the logo for Nick.

This episode is my favourite of the Fire book. Master Piandao is a very cool guy, and is quite the master swordsman himself. And Iroh, damn, he is buffed up eh? And the White Lotus, seems its not just a Pai Sho players club.

Cant wait for the next episode, especially to see some Azula skin.


----------



## \zol (Oct 14, 2007)

I think we need some Avatar supplementals such as:

Raid of the South Pole: Death of Hakoda's wife
Forced Love: Pakku and Kanna
Lost in earth: Toph learns to Earthbend
Death of a Prince: 600 day siege in Ba Sing Se with cameo of Long Feng and younger Kuei(Earth King)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally, I get to see the whole episode. I've been waiting for this for a while. Thanks for the link . From the litte that I saw, I was truly impressed. Iroh tricking everybody and whatnot. I wonder if he will break free from the prison.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

The Dragon of the West will make his return, and it will be grand.


----------



## The Question (Oct 14, 2007)

Man, I'd love to have a gif of a buffed out Iroh or Sokka and Piandao's fight scene.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been waiting for "the Beach" episode for a long time. I hope we can some previews and possibly an early release on the site.


----------



## The Question (Oct 14, 2007)

Youtube has some previews if they haven't been deleted yet.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 15, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Man, I'd love to have a gif of a buffed out Iroh or Sokka and Piandao's fight scene.





Oo  If you like it you can use, just reupload please


----------



## Cloud Nine (Oct 15, 2007)

I am seriously hyped for that beach episode next.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like we don't have any previews this week. I'll check on Youtube and see if they have any, cross your fingers....

Edit:

The only one there is Nick's short preview. If only we could have access to the manga version, that would be great.


----------



## The Question (Oct 15, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Oo  If you like it you can use, just reupload please



Thanks a lot, a rep for you.


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2007)

did they air a chibi version for episode 4


----------



## RacheT (Oct 16, 2007)

Muk said:


> did they air a chibi version for episode 4



According to the posts here, it seems like they ended on episode 3.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 16, 2007)

Michael Dante DiMartino Interview
Sith Lords Respect Thread.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*Do you think Iroh's gonna try and take back the throne? Or at least fight his brother? *


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 17, 2007)

My friend finally got me hooked on this show, and now i'm too waiting in earnest for everything and anything new. 

I especially can't wait for more Iroh.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish the next ep would hurry up and come.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> I wish the next ep would hurry up and come.


*
You must be patient my son for waiting will make it all the much sweeter when it comes. *


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

RacheT said:


> According to the posts here, it seems like they ended on episode 3.



I didn't see chibi #1.  Just 2 and 3.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

I now got the chance to see episode 4 and that was a great episode.  Iroh gets cooler and cooler every time.


----------



## Hio (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah Iroh will beat the bald man with 3 eyes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I now got the chance to see episode 4 and that was a great episode. Iroh gets cooler and cooler every time.


WRONG! Iroh always has been that cool. It just took 3 years for mortal minds to finally beable to comprehend.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Do you think Iroh's gonna try and take back the throne? Or at least fight his brother? *



He might take the throne at the end of the series but he got pwned by Azula so I doubt he's going to hold much water up against the Fire Lord.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Do you think Iroh's gonna try and take back the throne? Or at least fight his brother? *



He might fight his brother, and possibly weaken him some before he's unable to continue fighting. Aang will finish him off I guess. I don't think he'll take the throne, we'll probably see one of the newer generation taking it, Iroh's a bit past his prime to start ruling a nation.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> He might take the throne at the end of the series but he got pwned by Azula so I doubt he's going to hold much water up against the Fire Lord.



*He only got hit by Azula because 1. He was caught off guard and 2. He was out of shape. He has since trained himself, seemingly back to his previous physical level. I'm pretty sure he can at least give his younger brother a good ass whooping, if not defeat him. 

Remember, Iroh was the crown prince his whole life until the day his father died.
* 


RacheT said:


> He might fight his brother, and possibly weaken him some before he's unable to continue fighting. Aang will finish him off I guess. I don't think he'll take the throne, we'll probably see one of the newer generation taking it, Iroh's a bit past his prime to start ruling a nation.



*Honestly, I think Aang is meant for something other than the Firelord. *


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> WRONG! Iroh always has been that cool. It just took 3 years for mortal minds to finally beable to comprehend.



What's the moral of your story?  Iroh was my second favorite character since Book 1.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*Second?

Who could possibly me more likable than Iroh? *


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a sucker for main characters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What's the moral of your story? Iroh was my second favorite character since Book 1.


Second favorite?! It seems like some take longer to comprehend the greatness that is, Iroh: The Great Dragon of the West, than others... 

Another year should make you come to your senses.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Second?
> 
> Who could possibly me more likable than Iroh? *



Zuko       .


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Zuko       .




 **


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Second favorite?! It seems like some take longer to comprehend the greatness that is, Iroh: The Great Dragon of the West, than others...
> 
> Another year should make you come to your senses.



Top 3 is Aang, Iroh, and Sokka.  Katara and Toph is cool but they annoy me sometimes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol, I know what you mean. Here are my faves:

adult: Iroh
male: Sokka
female: Toph


----------



## Omega id (Oct 17, 2007)

Something tells me Azula is stronger than the fire lord...

Anyway, thats an awsome edit Zol... Iroh is like the batman of this show... remember... they only win once... but never again. 

Can someone make me an animated gif of Iroh doing 1 handed pull ups? lol


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 17, 2007)

Male: Zuko
Female: Toph
Adult: Guru Pathetic


----------



## Omega id (Oct 17, 2007)

Male: Toph
Female: Toph
Adult: Iroh

lol male being Toph is on purpose cause I actually don't have a favorite male character... Sokka's alright but not good enough to be a fav... besides... Toph is manlier than all of the avatar characters... except for Iroh. lol


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

Adult: Iroh
Male: Aang/Sokka (Sokka is a pimp)
Female: Toph


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Honestly, I think Aang is meant for something other than the Firelord. *



well I didn't mean Aang. I meant Zuko. Like it or not he's the kind of character that can't stay evil. He'll probably do the same thing to the Fire Nation that he did to his uncle and Katara at end of season 2. Iroh is too humble to become a Fire Lord, I think.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

RacheT said:


> well I didn't mean Aang. I meant Zuko. Like it or not he's the kind of character that can't stay evil. He'll probably do the same thing to the Fire Nation that he did to his uncle and Katara at end of season 2. Iroh is too humble to become a Fire Lord, I think.



*Zuko defeating Ozai? 
*


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

Zuko can't even defeat Azola, his little sister.  I really doubt he could match the Fire Lord.  Iroh fighting him would be cool but you know this is going to Aang.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Something tells me Azula is stronger than the fire lord...
> 
> Anyway, thats an awsome edit Zol... Iroh is like the batman of this show... remember... they only win once... but never again.
> 
> *Can someone make me an animated gif of Iroh doing 1 handed pull ups? lol*


And while you're at it, could you make an animated gif of Soul Calibur Aang?



*Spoiler*: _... just like Nightmare_


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Zuko       .



I lol'd. Not sure if I was supposed to, though.

My fave will have to be Aang, regardless of the fact that I hate his voice with a  passion.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Zuko defeating Ozai?
> *



Noo  lol

Aang would end up defeating Ozai (since he's the main character and all) and, assuming Zuko's still not being an ass to basically everyone, would want to take the throne and shape the Fire Nation into something better than it currently is. Of course for that to happen the plot would have to flesh out in it's favor, but it's pretty likely Iroh will end up teaching Aang firebending, and I don't think Zuko will stay angry at Iroh/Iroh angry at Zuko. Iroh's always been a median between two conflicts, so Zuko might not become friends with Aang, but he might learn to respect him and his aspiration.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*I think Aang might not defeat Ozai. It looks to me like Aang might have to take care of a greater threat. the comet maybe.

Regardless, Iroh is obviously preparing for something. And yeah, he probably is going to teach Aang firebending. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, here's what I don't get:
Aang, somehow, is the only person capable of bending more than one element. That's... weird. Shouldn't any child be able to pick these things up. I mean, children learn things a lot faster than adults. 

My nephews ar only 5 and 6 but they are fluent in Spanish. Neither my brother or their mom speak Spanish, they just learned it from the kids in the neighborhood.

I know it's a cartoon and all, but why aren't their other people who can "multi-bend"? I'm only 10, maybe 15% nerd. So I don't go the extra mile by going to conventions, reading the interviews and whatnot. Maybe someone here knows the answer?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*Because people are born with the ability to bend, and no one bu the Avatar is born with the ability to bend more than one element. you can't just learn bending if you aren't born with the power. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Can someone make me an animated gif of Iroh doing 1 handed pull ups? lol





 ?

Polygon: I guess that's possible, I mean, it is a freakin' comet and all  Still I don't see Iroh defeating Ozai on his own. It's possible Iroh faces off against him, but isn't as strong. Zuko shows up and together they defeat him, or some corny crap like that.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok, here's what I don't get:
> Aang, somehow, is the only person capable of bending more than one element. That's... weird. Shouldn't any child be able to pick these things up. I mean, children learn things a lot faster than adults.
> 
> My nephews ar only 5 and 6 but they are fluent in Spanish. Neither my brother or their mom speak Spanish, they just learned it from the kids in the neighborhood.
> ...



What Polygon said. Even if there were people that could bend more than one element, the benders are scattered throughout separate cultures so if someone from the Water Tribe waltzed into the Fire Nation and was like "I can haz firebending?" they'd get lolb&.

Though it _is_ a bit weird how people are born with the ability to bend in accordance to their nation's element. I wouldn't mind elaboration on that but they probably won't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks polygon.

nso that would be interesting. A fire bender born in the artic would probably melt the village and get exiled. 

RacheT are you making the Aang gif as well?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Polygon: I guess that's possible, I mean, it is a freakin' comet and all  Still I don't see Iroh defeating Ozai on his own. It's possible Iroh faces off against him, but isn't as strong. Zuko shows up and together they defeat him, or some corny crap like that.



*Why can't Iroh be as strong or stronger than Ozai? *



nso said:


> Though it _is_ a bit weird how people are born with the ability to bend in accordance to their nation's element. I wouldn't mind elaboration on that but they probably won't.



*I thought about that a while ago, and there is one explanation I came up with. Over time, people with the same bending affinity starting grouping together. eventually these groups became, tribes, then villages, then Nations. Eventually, the nations was lose the genes of every element exept their own. *


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Why can't Iroh be as strong or stronger than Ozai? *
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought about that a while ago, and there is one explanation I came up with. Over time, people with the same bending affinity starting grouping together. eventually these groups became, tribes, then villages, then Nations. Eventually, the nations was lose the genes of every element exept their own. *



Hm, makes sense. Or because all the royalty of most of the nations are benders of the one element, they are the founding fathers and thus most of the citizens are relatives, and from there what you said came into play and other clans of benders would move into their respected nations.

But then what about if a Water bender + fire bender interracial baby is born? 

Or for that matter what if the Avatar has a child? Honestly, the previous avatars are old as hell. I find it hard to believe they didn't have kids. Maybe they go the Jedi way like the Indian guy suggested Aang do, and they're beyond human to human connections?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> But then what about if a Water bender + fire bender interracial baby is born?



*I'd say they'd be either fire, water, or none. *


> Or for that matter what if the Avatar has a child? Honestly, the previous avatars are old as hell. I find it hard to believe they didn't have kids. Maybe they go the Jedi way like the Indian guy suggested Aang do, and they're beyond human to human connections?



*If the Avatar had kids I guess the kid would most likely get whatever element the Avatar was born in. Like Aang's kid would be a airbender, Roku's a firebender etc. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> Hm, makes sense. Or because all the royalty of most of the nations are benders of the one element, they are the founding fathers and thus most of the citizens are relatives, and from there what you said came into play and other clans of benders would move into their respected nations.
> 
> *But then what about if a Water bender + fire bender interracial baby is born? *
> 
> Or for that matter what if the Avatar has a child? Honestly, the previous avatars are old as hell. I find it hard to believe they didn't have kids. Maybe they go the Jedi way like the Indian guy suggested Aang do, and they're beyond human to human connections?


They'd produce the world's first steam bender.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

For that matter...wtf are 'sand benders' a variant of?


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Why can't Iroh be as strong or stronger than Ozai? *
> 
> Logically, it's possible. However, for the same of the story The strongest antagonist (assuming it's Ozai until proven otherwise) is stronger than every single character except the main character. Iroh defeating him on his own seems unreal, but considering that Zuko and Iroh both have/had strong relations with Ozai, it's possible that both of them can take him down. That's assuming that Aang is somehow unable to face off with Ozai.
> 
> A side note. Wouldn't it make sense to have Aang fight Ozai? I mean, the comet and all will be weakening firebending. Aang, having earth, water, and air at his disposal would have much more of an advantage over Iroh (and Zuko), unless they somehow miss the comet and have to fight Ozai at full strength.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sand bender are just earth bender who bend sand. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ROFL a steam bender would be so useless. Well at least until it was time for dinner.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 17, 2007)

Sand benders are earth benders that use the style of air bending. That what i think anyways


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> For that matter...wtf are 'sand benders' a variant of?


My guesse Earth and Air. That's where my steam bending idea came from.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

RacheT said:


> ]Logically, it's possible. However, for the same of the story The strongest antagonist (assuming it's Ozai until proven otherwise) is stronger than every single character except the main character. Iroh defeating him on his own seems unreal, but considering that Zuko and Iroh both have/had strong relations with Ozai, it's possible that both of them can take him down. That's assuming that Aang is somehow unable to face off with Ozai.


*
But Iroh was always more favored than Ozai in just about everything by his father. Iroh is his older brother. Iroh is one of the only firebenders known for his great skill and power. Not only that but he's depicted as one of the strongest guys in the series. He should be the firelord. Ozai probably killed hi dad and forged the will. Iroh is to Ozai what azula is to Zuko, only without the evil. 

Ozai could be stronger, I just doubt it. *



> A side note. Wouldn't it make sense to have Aang fight Ozai? I mean, the comet and all will be weakening firebending. Aang, having earth, water, and air at his disposal would have much more of an advantage over Iroh (and Zuko), unless they somehow miss the comet and have to fight Ozai at full strength.


*I think there's gonna be more of a main obstacle than a main villain. Kinda like OP. think of Ozai as the WG and whatever Aang has to do and getting one piece. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Sand=Earth. All that's different in bending sand would be that the way they move the earth is in miniscule pieces of earth. Katara created a mist in ep 3-01 and 3-03, so I doubt steam would be comprised of both air and water. It's probably just water.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*Benders can probably change the molecular density of their elements. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 17, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Sand benders are earth benders that use the style of air bending. That what i think anyways



Nah sand benders are just regular Earth Benders who happen to live around alot of sand. I mean as you can see in the Library as the sand benders were taking Appa away Toph turned around for a minute to attempted to make the sand attack them, but she couldnt see where they were so all she could do was just make it rise & move a few feet.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone know exactly what episode the sand benders are in?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> Anyone know exactly what episode the sand benders are in?


The Fury of Aang: s02e10 and s02e11 
the Library amd the Desert


----------



## The Question (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think we've seen everything Iroh is capable of yet, which I guess is probably obvious.  Even if he's not stronger than Ozai, he should at least give him a run for his money and possibly an ass whooping, even if he doesn't win.

Regardless, prepare for Iroh Pwnage.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I don't think we've seen everything Iroh is capable of yet, which I guess is probably obvious.  Even if he's not stronger than Ozai, he should at least give him a run for his money and possibly an ass whooping, even if he doesn't win.
> 
> Regardless, prepare for Iroh Pwnage.



lol, yeah. I agree he's strong, but I just don't think he alone can take down Ozai. It'd be a better fit to see Zuko helping him. Zuko and Iroh have been traveling throughout two entire seasons (excluding the last few minutes of Ba Sing Se's finale) and it'd be wrong to see them not have some type of closure of being loyal to each other. Zuko wouldn't really have a part to play in any of this season if he stays loyal to Ozai.


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Well now that I think about it, there's been nothing to say Iroh couldn't match Ozai.

It's been said that only the Avatar could stop the fire nation, but Ozai himself is a different story. Nothing separates the two but age and status.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

nso said:


> Well now that I think about it, there's been nothing to say Iroh couldn't match Ozai.
> 
> It's been said that only the Avatar could stop the fire nation, but Ozai himself is a different story. Nothing separates the two but age and status.



*Exactly. Everybody always thinks Ozai is some kind of God because of his status, but the fact remains that Iroh was always better than him. At least in the eyes of their father. and he has a bigger name imo. *


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Exactly. Everybody always thinks Ozai is some kind of God because of his status, but the fact remains that Iroh was always better than him. At least in the eyes of their father. and he has a bigger name imo. *



Yeah, isn't it a bit odd how Ozai was simply chilling back at the palace while Iroh was out trying to penetrate Ba Sing Sae? 

I'm not a fan of Zuko but I want to know what exactly happened with his Mom and Fire Lord Azul.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Exactly. Everybody always thinks Ozai is some kind of God because of his status, but the fact remains that Iroh was always better than him. At least in the eyes of their father. and he has a bigger name imo. *



Not at all. I don't doubt Iroh being stronger than Ozai, but for plot purposes I think he's going to be weaker. It'd make a much better ending to the season to see Iroh being assisted by Zuko, and together they take him down. Rather than Iroh taking him down on his own. The potential coming from that, emotionally, I think would be much greater if Zuko and Iroh are able to fight side by side.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*I think Ozai and/or Azula might have killed Azulan and perhaps forged his will. 

With Zuko's mom, it's quite the mystery. some people say she killed Azulan because he threatened to make Ozai feel what it would be to lose a son. Some say she ran. Some say Azula killed her.

*


			
				RacheT said:
			
		

> Not at all. I don't doubt Iroh being stronger than Ozai, but for plot purposes I think he's going to be weaker. It'd make a much better ending to the season to see Iroh being assisted by Zuko, and together they take him down. Rather than Iroh taking him down on his own. The potential coming from that, emotionally, I think would be much greater if Zuko and Iroh are able to fight side by side.


*
Perhaps, but how would Zuko help in the fight? He's strong, but not strong enough to go against people like Ozai, Iroh, Bumi etc. *


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I think Ozai and/or Azula might have killed Azulan and perhaps forged his will.
> 
> With Zuko's mom, it's quite the mystery. some people say she killed Azulan because he threatened to make Ozai feel what it would be to lose a son. Some say she ran. Some say Azula killed her.
> 
> ...



Hm. I didn't think about his Mom killing Ozai, that makes the most sense to me.

lol at Azula killing him. That doesn't seem the least bit possible. She was like 7  years old, and I doubt that's the type of message Nickelodeon wants to give off.

I always thought maybe his mother took Zuko's place for Ozai's disregard for Iroh's loss, but the death of Azulan that same night is a bit too fishy for that.

-------

Oh and Zuko is MoMo level.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> And while you're at it, could you make an animated gif of Soul Calibur Aang?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _... just like Nightmare_



I didn't even notice the resemblance until you posted lol, awesome x)




Polygon: At the risk of taking a swing at the show, I think they might do anything they can to create that "touchy-feely" aspect for the show. Zuko might not help a lot, but just enough to defeat Ozai. Teamwork seems to be the general idea of the show, so I think they'll go about it like that. 

Iroh is as awesome as you can get in this series, but the spotlight seems to be more set on Zuko, and I don't think he's capable of doing anything productive unless he returns to his uncle. Iroh going it alone just doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 17, 2007)

*I meant Azula killing her mom. *


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 17, 2007)

Anybody have the Avatar op/ed?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2007)

SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Snow (Oct 17, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> SPOILERS!!!



I had to rewatch that 5 times to make sure he didn't say "pregnant girlfriend".


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 18, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> SPOILERS!!!



I am not surprised.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

RacheT said:


> I didn't even notice the resemblance until you posted lol, awesome x)


At first, I thought you weren't gonna do it, but you did, and for that you are just AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## RacheT (Oct 18, 2007)

I just thought it was pretty neat how much he looked like Nightmare. I wonder if they intentionally got the idea from it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they did. That'd be just too much of a coincidence for them not to have.

**EDIT**
I just watched the spoiler clip. Lol @ Zuko, or any man for that matter, for fighting over a girl. Like that old saying goes: there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think they did. That'd be just too much of a coincidence for them not to have.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I just watched the spoiler clip. Lol @ Zuko, or any man for that matter, for fighting over a girl. Like that old saying goes: there's plenty of fish in the sea.


if he like/love her he should fight for her


----------



## \zol (Oct 18, 2007)

Rofl @ Zuko, the world just hates him.

I would sh*t myself if he caught Mai and the dude doing the nasty later and making this face:

or


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty awesome of Zuko to do the one-inch punch(or shove) on that guy.
As for Azula, she is a firebending prodigy or in Naruto terms, a genius. So while very formidable at the age of 14 you'll notice that if she hadn't taken out Iroh, who was looking at Toph, at the end of _The Chase_ she most definitely would have been beat.
Azula can be taken down as shown in _The Crossroads Of Destiny_and if Zuko hadn't intervened, Katara would have definitely won.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 18, 2007)

anybody watch the new episodes of avatar book 3 (episodes 1.2.3.4)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> anybody watch the new episodes of avatar book 3 (episodes 1.2.3.4)


Well, since this IS the Avatar discussion thread "signs point to yes"


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> anybody watch the new episodes of avatar book 3 (episodes 1.2.3.4)



Nope, none of us did.  Everything that's being mentioned is Book 2.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 18, 2007)

EVERYONE FOR THE LATEST EPISODES OF THE AVATAR GO ON Till then, here?s a site that has some of Wally?s feats


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, the putafile links are gone!?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2007)

He is a prince why did he take that guys smack talk?

It was funny to see him snap lol.


----------



## \zol (Oct 18, 2007)

also nother preview:
 a malaysia car

Nick owes me semen


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

\zol said:


> also nother preview:
> a malaysia car
> 
> *Nick owes me semen*


You want some dude name Nick to do what?!


----------



## \zol (Oct 18, 2007)

Inanimate; genderless, fake. bright one 

You know what I meant. Wait everything is always taken out of proportion :<

This calls for a 
memento <.<


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 18, 2007)

Jio said:


> He is a prince why did he take that guys smack talk?



I'm guessing that they were posing as normal teenagers for a night on the town. Because I don't think even a teenage idiot would provoke the son of the Firelord and the killer of the avatar.

And I have to add--Damn!--Zuko owned that guy. It looks like he's really become a master of martial arts.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 18, 2007)

\zol said:


> This calls for a
> memento <.<



lol 

This has such great potential, but my mind is drawing a blank.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2007)

Zuko overreacted in the preview. I can't wait until Friday so that we can all see the whole episode.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 19, 2007)

finally i watched chapter 4.  come on next episode


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2007)

So wait, I watched it on TiVo last episode but does Avatar come on on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Avatar comes on every Friday at 8:30 pm est for me.


----------



## Shade (Oct 19, 2007)

The Beach is out on iTunes. Can a blessed soul upload it somewhere?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Avatar's on!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

Zuko nearly puked. :rofl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

AHHHHHHH GRANNY FANSERVICE!!! 

Ty Lee


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> AHHHHHHH GRANNY FANSERVICE!!!


You didn't think that was hawt, what's wrong with you? 
**


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2007)

Ty Lee got some big ass titties....


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

Azula went overboard.



> You didn't think that was hawt?


Zuko's eyes were covered for a reason.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> Azula went overboard.



Gotta love that "Crush everything!!! I'm better than you!!!" attitude of hers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> Azula went overboard.


She analyzes everything like a battle strategy. I thought it kinda cool.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2007)

She basically made the ball combust.....


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

That guy just looked at the note and burned it. Sweet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tri-clops' hawk was bad ass

Azula is such a tactician. 

"Hey there, sweet sugar cakes"


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

This episode is Avatar's equivalent of Naruto episode 101.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, straight "Earth Dominating" comedy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

I feel sorry for the guy. Azula's just plain freaky

Though I like seeing this side of her. Nice to see how well they use her "psycho dominating bitch" attitude


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> This episode is Avatar's equivalent of Naruto episode 101.



Agreed. Too little Iroh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Zuko should've pulled rank on those fools. I bet they would've bitched out

**EDIT**


nso said:


> Agreed. Too little Iroh.


Iroh was too busy doing finger-tip push ups to think about fun in the sun.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Zuko should've pulled rank on those fools. I bet they would've bitched out
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Iroh was too busy doing finger-tip push ups to think about fun in the sun.



No one's there to pull rank. Just lulz.

Firebending from the forehead? At least we know how he burned the note.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh they're fucked now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> No one's there to pull rank. Just lulz.


I mean, he should've been like, "Bitch... I'm Prince Zuko" and done some wiked fire bending. 


Tylee... Oh cry me a freaking river. 

Zuko shouldv'e given them all 3rd degree burns for them grilling him like that.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's some serious angst.

They destroyed everything.:rofl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah but just destroy a guy's house and everything is good again


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2007)

they took their anger out on the party


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, El'Tigre is on now. *turns off tv*


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2007)

Well...that was a waste of 30 minutes.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome episode lol. We didn't get a lot of action from Aang against the assassin, but the stuff we did get was great.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2007)

At least now we got some insight into why the Azula & Co. act the way they do. Aside from the almost tearful confessions, it was a funny episode.

Edit: Why would Zuko burn the picture of his family? Does it tie into his anger?


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> At least now we got some insight into why the Azula & Co. iact the way they do. Aside from the almost tearful confessions, it was a funny episode.



I was waiting for Zuko to totally screw everything up and drop the "Avatar is alive" bomb.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> At least now we got some insight into why the Azula & Co. iact the way they do. *Aside from the almost tearful confessions*, it was a funny episode.



Those were the only parts I laughed.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 19, 2007)

unfortunately I missed the  first 5 minutes, but on the plus side this is probably one of my favorite fillerish episodes they've aired thus far. I loved how they showed the real "high school-esque" Nature of Azula and the gang, it helps to remind us that despite the fact that Azula is evil and the rest of her group has issues they're still teenagers.


----------



## Noah (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought they were turning each of the girls' personalities into a running joke until that bonfire scene. Then all I wanted was for Zuko to uppercut Ty Lee and Azula for being a couple of retards.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

nso said:


> Those were the only parts I laughed.


Yeah, it was mostly boring. I laughed at things that weren't supposed to be funny... Like the messenger hawk getting onened.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 19, 2007)

I loved the Zuko tantrums.  they always make me laugh.  

I was kind of disappointed we didn't get to see more Iroh, but still a funny episode.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 19, 2007)

I liked the ep. Gives you some insight on the characters. Azula's "WE WILL RULE THE EARTH!!" scene was LoL. However, I find a lack of Sokka and Irou disturbing. And fucked up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

I know, if Iroh is not in the episode, it is not pimping.

But this is an exception with Tai-Li(sp?). Pretty damn hotttttttttttt.

I'm getting tired of Zuko, starting to lose faith in him.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 19, 2007)

*This episode was meh. I was disappointed that we didn't get to see more Iroh. 

Also, I've concluded that Zuko can only be cool (as cool as Zuko can be that is) when he's around Uncle. 

I think we were supposed to sympathize with them. 
didn't happen, except for maybe Ty li. Or however you spell her name 
*


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I guess Azula is heterosexual. Other than that though, this episode sucked. They're trying to hard to humanize the villains.


----------



## Noah (Oct 19, 2007)

So....then we're supposed to view these kids as soulless shells that are only around to fit to villain slots?

And wait. When the hell did Zuko go back to being a villain again?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 19, 2007)

Protect_The_Butter said:


> They're trying to hard to humanize the villains.



I felt that way too. If they did it over a longer period of time it might work better but for now they are supposed to think they are better than everyone else.  Azula acting normal (well as normal as she can be) just seemed off.  I loved her failing miserably and scaring the guy away.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 19, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> So....then we're supposed to view these kids as soulless shells that are only around to fit to villain slots?



*Azula and the other girl are supposed to be pretty much emotionless and ruthless evil bitches. Tai Li is supposed to just be a cheerful girl that happens to be on the dark side. that's how I've seen it. 
*


> And wait. When the hell did Zuko go back to being a villain again?



*Since he betrayed Iroh. *


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2007)

The episode wasn't half bad. It's about time we got to see some insight on these characters. I didn't know Azula was so desparate nor did I know that Zuko was so conflicted to the point where he can't control himself. I was kind of wishing that Mai and Zuko didn't get back together and that the story would lead to somewhere else. However, it's been set in stone....


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Whoa did you see Ty Lee's body?  Yeah she just became my favorite female character (she was up there already with Toph) and I wouldn't mind her being Sokka's love interest.


----------



## Noah (Oct 19, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Azula and the other girl are supposed to be pretty much emotionless and ruthless evil bitches. Tai Li is supposed to just be a cheerful girl that happens to be on the dark side. that's how I've seen it.
> *
> 
> *Since he betrayed Iroh. *



Ehhh.....I guess. 

Azula really seems to be the only one who is actually evil. Ty Lee (or however the hell you spell her name) and Mai always seemed like were only really along for the ride. Ever since The Crossroads of Destiny they seemed like they'd eventually turn on Azula when she got too out of control. She's really the only one that is actually being written like a villain.

Zuko may be in the 'villain' group right now, but that's definitely not how his character is growing. I haven't considered Zuko a villain since the end of season one. He's more or less an anti-hero.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, it was mostly boring. I laughed at things that weren't supposed to be funny... Like the messenger hawk getting onened.



That's the only part I lol'd at, when you see the messenger hawk falling from like 200 feet in the air onto the ground cause it gets tied up.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree that Zuko is more of an anti-hero, and i hope that he redeems himself at some point. As far as the girls are concerned, I really didn't like them, especially Azula at first but now i really do.  They are such random friends, only brought together at first by class, but that stuck together despite huge personality differences.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> But this is an exception with Tai-Li(sp?). Pretty damn hotttttttttttt.



And she apparently has a bunch of sisters who look just like her


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Oct 19, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> So....then we're supposed to view these kids as soulless shells that are only around to fit to villain slots?
> 
> And wait. When the hell did Zuko go back to being a villain again?




It would be different if we knew all of them from the begining. But they made Mai and Azula into good, quality villains and they're throwing it all away in 1 season of sped up charecter development.


And Zuko well you know what I mean.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

RacheT said:


> That's the only part I lol'd at, when you see the messenger hawk falling from like 200 feet in the air onto the ground cause it gets tied up.


I know! I've watched that scene like 6 times now, but it always brings the lulz.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone who betrays Iroh is a douche.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Anyone who betrays Iroh is a douche.



*This is so true it's not even funny. 

Because Iroh is a fuckawesomewin old man with a big gray beard and bugling man muscles (though not testosterone sterois nasty muscles) and does one armed pull ups and polytroemic push ups and can fire bend and was a general and is supposed to be firelord and is humble ans is cool and all that shit. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *This is so true it's not even funny.
> 
> Because Iroh is a fuckawesomewin old man with a big gray beard and bugling man muscles (though not testosterone sterois nasty muscles) and does one armed pull ups and polytroemic push ups and can fire bend and was a general and is supposed to be firelord and is humble ans is cool and all that shit. *



The win episode comes when Iroh beats the shit out of Zuko and drags him back with him.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 19, 2007)

I missed the new episode!

Damn you to hell, Halo 3. Damn you to hell


----------



## Shade (Oct 19, 2007)

An upload would be nice.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 19, 2007)

How could this episode not have won the hearts of many? I mean besides the fast make up and kissing, I think this episode was freaking funny! And then there was also the action! The first part with the group was freaking sweet animation! Azula cracked me up and was really sexy in this episode. How could you guys not have liked it? Plus we got to know more about Zuko, Azula, May, and Tai Li. Then there was the whole break up scene between Zuko and May which I know a lot of Zutara fans must've been rejoicing...only to be mindfucked again!lmao Now that was for the lulz.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 19, 2007)

RacheT said:


> The win episode comes when Iroh beats the shit out of Zuko and drags him back with him.



There will be at least a 10 minute non-stop squee when that happens.  *sigh* I miss the Earth Kingdom arc.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 19, 2007)

Great episode,Ty Lee is hot ,I can't wait for next weeks episode


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

Viral said:


> I missed the new episode!
> 
> Damn you to hell, Halo 3. Damn you to hell



We are all very disappointed. 



			
				Apollo_alice said:
			
		

> There will be at least a 10 minute non-stop squee when that happens. *sigh* I miss the Earth Kingdom arc.



Earth Kingdom was a great arc, but I'm sure this season will be as good if not better.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 19, 2007)

True, I do love the new season.  Especially the outfits.  The fire nation seems to have the best fashion sense.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 19, 2007)

RacheT said:


> We are all very disappointed.



I'm not. The only thing disappointing was how short the ending was. I wanted to see more of the rampage. Though with this whole episode, it kinda makes me wonder if somewhere inside of her, Azula will now have some sympathy for Zuko? But then again she kinda gave her reasons for disliking Zuko so much (their mother's love).


----------



## RacheT (Oct 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I'm not. The only thing disappointing was how short the ending was. I wanted to see more of the rampage. Though with this whole episode, it kinda makes me wonder if somewhere inside of her, Azula will now have some sympathy for Zuko? But then again she kinda gave her reasons for disliking Zuko so much (their mother's love).



lol, I meant, we were disappointed that he chose Halo over Avatar. Ah, my sense of humor seems to be undetectable. The episode itself was great.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 19, 2007)

The episode was good but I didn't expect it to be so angsty. All the same it was funny.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> How could this episode not have won the hearts of many? I mean besides the fast make up and kissing, I think this episode was freaking funny! And then there was also the action! The first part with the group was freaking sweet animation! Azula cracked me up and was really sexy in this episode. How could you guys not have liked it? Plus we got to know more about Zuko, Azula, May, and Tai Li. Then there was the whole break up scene between Zuko and May which I know a lot of Zutara fans must've been rejoicing...only to be mindfucked again!lmao Now that was for the lulz.



I think it's because Zuko annoys me, and the rest of the fire nation kids are meh. So I got no fan service because I don't care about any of those characters.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 19, 2007)

RacheT said:


> lol, I meant, we were disappointed that he chose Halo over Avatar. Ah, my sense of humor seems to be undetectable. The episode itself was great.



Oh I see.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 20, 2007)

It's not that I chose Halo over avatar...I was just so enthralled that I forgot about it.


In anycase I managed to watch it a few hours ago. Good episode overall, liked the explanation and character development on the part of the bad guys (I'm not even sure I can call them that anymore) and the fanservice was adorable enough I suppose.

Oh, and one more thing



Combustion man. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 20, 2007)

where is the new episode online


----------



## Morwain (Oct 20, 2007)

*Gah what happened in the last few minuted my dvr cut them off!? * Please tell me or give a clip if possible...I need to know.

The rest of the episode was funny though Azula Zuko and the gangs victory on the beach was amazingly fun to watch as well as many Azula lines in the episode such as "My own mother thought I was a monster...She was right, of course, but, it still hurt." or something along those lines I don't like Azula but, this episode made her seen less hateable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2007)

Sangheili said:


> Ty Lee got some big ass titties....



Yeah...first thing I noticed about her on this episode. 



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Whoa did you see Ty Lee's body?  Yeah she just became my favorite female character (she was up there already with Toph) and I wouldn't mind her being Sokka's love interest.



Ty Lee was just hot, plain and simple. Azula looked hot too, especially with her hair down, Mai was...well, let's just say Azula and Ty Lee totally overshadowed her. 

I had always thought, or at least hoped that Ty Lee will be among the first to have a change of heart and become an ally of the Gaang. She seems genuinely good, just on the wrong side. 

Also, yeah, I wouldn't mind Ty Lee ending up with Sokka at all. They do seem to be mutually attracted to each other. Though, the issue of Suki may be a snag. Which brings up a question, is Suki dead or not? Does Sokka know? If so, has he come to terms with it? He doesn't seem to think much about her for someone he claims to be involved with.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 20, 2007)

*Ty Lee is the hottest out of the three. Azula is hot to I guess, but she has that evil look to her. *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

Also, what's wrong in showing that the villains have their own stories too? Like do people expect villains to just be there to be defeated without no dreams or determination (or past)? I mean in Avatar Zuko and co. are humans too just like Aang and co.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 20, 2007)

That Dr. Evil-Zuko picture almost made me spit my soda out onto my keyboard!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 20, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Also, what's wrong in showing that the villains have their own stories too? Like do people expect villains to just be there to be defeated without no dreams or determination (or past)? I mean in Avatar Zuko and co. are humans too just like Aang and co.



*Yeah, but I don't think they handled it well in this episode. The part at the end where they all kinda opened up was good, but Azula wasn't handled well this episode imo. It just didn't seem like her at all. At least with the other three it did seem like them. 
*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Also, what's wrong in showing that the villains have their own stories too? Like do people expect villains to just be there to be defeated without no dreams or determination (or past)? I mean in Avatar Zuko and co. are humans too just like Aang and co.



It's just weird seeing Azula like that...you know? I had always saw her as this constantly conniving power-hungry sociopath. Not someone who thinks about boys...it seemed so OOC for her.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 20, 2007)

*This episode didn't excite me, but it wasn't bad. It's just that I'm not really into these type of mushy things. My main problem with the episode was Azula.* 
*
also how the hell does eye man work? Is it some kind of firebending or is he gifteeeeeed? *


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 20, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's just weird seeing Azula like that...you know? I had always saw her as this constantly conniving power-hungry sociopath. Not someone who thinks about boys...it seemed so OOC for her.



Everyone gets lonely.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Everyone gets lonely.



Ok...it's that up until now, Azula has just been portrayed as some driven sociopath, not someone whom I would see as particularly emotional. She never showed any indication of loneliness, desire for the opposite gender or desire for social interaction up until now. 

Do you mean lonely? Or do you mean _lonely_?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's just weird seeing Azula like that...you know? I had always saw her as this constantly conniving power-hungry sociopath. Not someone who thinks about boys...it seemed so OOC for her.



She's a girl. A teenage girl. Not only that but it seems her surrounding "friends" all had partners. Like she said, she was jealous. She's human. Something like that is beneath her, reasons why she whispered. The scene after she kissed that boy still proves that her power-hungry characteristic still exist (even during the volleyball game), just in a comedy sense. She's not some crazy bitter old lady. Sooner or later she's going to want to find someone anyhow if she plans on her dominance leading on to the next generation. Also, the reason why it's so different for you guys is that the other episodes were introductions of the Fire nation co. and how they mix in with the storyline. There wasn't much time to go into details about the past of each as they did with this episode. With most loose ends tied up due to Book 2, I'm guessing the creators found this season to be the right time. It's not that Azula doesn't really have such emotions, just that we never got the chance to know her deeply. Her character before and still to today is a front for intimidation and respect (and power). Everyone has a side that others don't know (like how half of NF are pedophiles).


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Oct 20, 2007)

Was there a 'next time on avatar' on this ep or what?

About the ep: I liked how the writer made the audience like the 4 of them and then still showed that they were still pretty messed up in the end.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

You know what was the funniest part.  When Azula and that dude kissed and after that she created flames and said let's plan the world's domination.  Did you see the guy face after she did that lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Somebody hurry up and download this... s03e05* 

THIS 
THIS


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2007)

*await's LIL_MO's MU links


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> *await's LIL_MO's MU links


*@lk3mizt will be waiting for hours...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2007)

no fair!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey man, these things take time. 

**EDIT**
Lil' Mo has achieved Jonin status. He shall commemorate this moment by speaking in the third person...


----------



## Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You know what was the funniest part.  When Azula and that dude kissed and after that she created flames and said let's plan the world's domination.  Did you see the guy face after she did that lol.



I chuckled...surprisingly. 

Why didn't they show any previews for the next episode...? Does that mean it's going to be epic. Like....too epic to preview?!


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

The description for next weeks episode:



			
				The Avatar and the Fire Lord said:
			
		

> With the tale of Roku and Sozin, Aang and Zuko each gain insight into their predecessors' intertwined pasts.



Sourceeath Note Dub Episode 1 can be streamed on AdultSwim.com


----------



## Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> The description for next weeks episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Sourceeath Note Dub Episode 1 can be streamed on AdultSwim.com



Sounds like the makings of the best episode this season.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

\zol said:


> Did anyone notice that music-less portion to the Combustion Man fight scene? That was some depth sh*t right there! Even his bird hauls ass!



Yea, that part was freaking crazy! See, you don't need *action music* all the time!


----------



## Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Yea, that part was freaking crazy! See, you don't need *action music* all the time!



Was that Aang's slow-motion airbending the fire away in mid air...? If so that _was_ epic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 20, 2007)

it would suck to be the guy that house got destroyed

that assasing guy look awesome and his hawk own too


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm i know that DR Movie is considered the bad studio when it comes to Avatar but i thought the animation was excellent in this episode. Especially when the Gaang encountered Combustion Man, i loved that very brief fight. IMO the whole episodes animation was great. I dont really see why people complain about DR Movie.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Beach, best episode to date.   It's just so...so... very nostalgic and reminiscence. ^^  And Nick trying to set an example I see.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

I want a commercial for the next episode...


----------



## \zol (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I want a commercial for the next episode...



I'll give you one better
After Dark PV

It was a preview YTV released looooong ago


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 20, 2007)

\zol: I had never seen that before! I'm glad to see more Roku! I always wish we knew more about him.


----------



## Hio (Oct 20, 2007)

\zol said:


> I'll give you one better
> After Dark PV
> 
> It was a preview YTV released looooong ago



Thanks for the link \zol Ruko is awesome


----------



## The Question (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm glad we'll be learning more about Roku.  It should be an awesome episode.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, that was better. Repsss


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Hmm i know that DR Movie is considered the bad studio when it comes to Avatar but i thought the animation was excellent in this episode. Especially when the Gaang encountered Combustion Man, i loved that very brief fight. IMO the whole episodes animation was great. I dont really see why people complain about DR Movie.



There's more than one studio doing Avatar? Wow, I didn't know that. And if they're the worst, then that's just crazy!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah some you can tell the difference once you learn theres more than 1 studio doing Avatar. 1 is JM Animation & the other is DR MOVIE(who also involved with BLEACH). On DistantHorizon(an Avatar forum) most people consider DR MOVIE the bad studio. So far in Book 3 DR MOVIE has animated: The Awakening, The Painted Lady, & The Beach. JM Animation did The Headband, & Sokka's Master.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> On DistantHorizon(an Avatar forum) most people consider DR MOVIE the bad studio. So far in Book 3 DR MOVIE has animated: The Awakening, The Painted Lady, & The Beach.



Are they fucking serious? That's bad animation?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Yeah some you can tell the difference once you learn theres more than 1 studio doing Avatar. 1 is JM Animation & the other is DR MOVIE(who also involved with BLEACH). On DistantHorizon(an Avatar forum) most people consider DR MOVIE the bad studio. So far in Book 3 DR MOVIE has animated: The Awakening, The Painted Lady, & The Beach. JM Animation did The Headband, & Sokka's Master.



I always thought the animation in Avatar was consistently good. If they consider that bad animation, then I hate to see what they think of Shippuden...


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually for this season DR Movie has been replaced by a new studio called MOI Animation.
So now it's between them and JM Animation doing the episodes.
It's not necessarily that DR Movie animated them badly but rather the complaints were directed towards the character designs. If you notice the characters look different from one episode to the next.
According to their wiki page, *Dr Movie* have worked on
Bleach (as mentioned previously)
Shippuuden (for those looking for a direct link between Naruto and Avatar, here it is)
Death Note
Ghost In The Shell
Hellsing
Blood+ among others.

*Moi Animation* have worked on
Teen Titans
Justice League Unlimited
Sonic X
The Batman among others.

Oh yeah, check these new screenshots out.





I like that last picture, Aang looks like someone out of an Anime.


----------



## nehnehneji (Oct 20, 2007)

Took me a while to find this thread, thought it would be in "Konoha TV - Channel 12"...  Looking forward to Monday since Book 3 is airing in the UK!  Not sure how I feel about Aang with hair yet...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Well thats a damn shame. I mean sure the character designs were different, but they still looked damn good. I mean it was noticeable but i didnt give a damn. I enjoyed their character designs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Actually for this season DR Movie has been replaced by a new studio called MOI Animation.
> So now it's between them and JM Animation doing the episodes.
> It's not necessarily that DR Movie animated them badly but rather the complaints were directed towards the character designs. If you notice the characters look different from one episode to the next.
> According to their wiki page, *Dr Movie* have worked on
> ...



Awesome. He looks older in those.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

^^He has somewhat of a Bruce Lee look in the last pic.


----------



## Shade (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it from a coming episode? His hair is longer now. I really want him to not cut it.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 21, 2007)

I knew his ears were always a little funky...but damn, wth.  I blame da ears!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2007)

I never really noticed it. From season 1 to season 3 it always seemed the same to me (the animation).


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 21, 2007)

Nah, can definitely tell...  Season 1 were a bit more...fluidly in animation and character design. 

Season 3 now seems different.  I don't know how to really describe it...a bit rough maybe?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Some people are saying it's impossible for Iroh to get buff so fast. They're wrong. 

And some people believe he got buff in one day.  *


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

He doesn't have black people's hair anymore.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Maybe Aang can bend his hair. *


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I saved those glorious buffed Iroh pics and macros from 4chan on that day.  Tch...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> I wish I saved those glorious buffed Iroh pics and macros from 4chan on that day.  Tch...



*
I wish you did. *


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 21, 2007)

I know! Argh, so hating myself now. ><  They really had some wicked image macro on buffed Iroh.  Anonymous always thinks of the best stuff.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*As soon as I get a good enough stock (not sceenshots) I'm gonna get an Iroh sig. 

Also, how long has it been since the season finale? Katara said Aang's been out for a few weeks so I'm assuming a little over a month? *


----------



## Noah (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Some people are saying it's impossible for Iroh to get buff so fast. They're wrong.
> 
> And some people believe he got buff in one day.  *



Wait wait. You mean I'm supposed to believe that he hasn't been on that routine since he first got locked up?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Wait wait. You mean I'm supposed to believe that he hasn't been on that routine since he first got locked up?


*
Obviously he started trainging shorty after he got locked up. But some people think he only trained for the day of Sokkas training and suddenly got buff. 

Some people also think a person can't get buff so fast (by that I mean a few weeks), which is more understandable even though they're wrong. *


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *As soon as I get a good enough stock (not sceenshots) I'm gonna get an Iroh sig.
> 
> Also, how long has it been since the season finale? Katara said Aang's been out for a few weeks so I'm assuming a little over a month? *



Yeah, probably more or less a month now, as of current episode.  That or they're still in the 3rd or 4th week of the first month...

Bah, I need look it up to be sure. ><


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh yeah, check these new screenshots out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks like a few weeks have passed by from the last episode. His hair is longer, which imo looks a lot better than before.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh yeah, check these new screenshots out.


Oh noes! Aang, what have they done to you?!  



Dimezanime18 said:


> I never really noticed it. From season 1 to season 3 it always seemed the same to me (the animation).


I thought so as well. Then again, I don't go over animiation with a fine-tooth comb like most of the NF users... **


Polygon said:


> *Some people are saying it's impossible for Iroh to get buff so fast. They're wrong. *
> 
> *And some people believe he got buff in one day.  *


They are called "morons" 


nso said:


> He doesn't have *black people's hair* anymore.


The fuck? 


Red_Squirrel said:


> Wait wait. You mean I'm supposed to believe that he hasn't been on that routine since he first got locked up?


​


Polygon said:


> *Obviously he started trainging shorty after he got locked up. But some people think he only trained for the day of Sokkas training and suddenly got buff. *
> 
> *Some people also think a person can't get buff so fast (by that I mean a few weeks), which is more understandable even though they're wrong. *


It's possible depending on the frequency and intensity of the physical training sessions and caloric intake. Around the 10 week of training is were most people begin to really notice a change in appearance. I've been a certified personal trainer since 2003 by the way.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's possible depending on the frequency and intensity of the physical training sessions and caloric intake. Around the 10 week of training is were most people begin to really notice a change in appearance. I've been a certified personal trainer since 2003 by the way.


*
Exactly. Actually, if you train hard enough and eat good then you'll see changes in the first few weeks. Lazy guys can be whipped into good shape in a few weeks in the army, because they make a habit of it everyday. 

Iroh is obviously training hard and he's getting back what he once had. It's not like he's a 20 stickboy who's trying to become bruce lee. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Exactly. Actually, if you train hard enough and eat good then you'll see changes in the first few weeks. Lazy guys can be whipped into good shape in a few weeks in the army, because they make a habit of it everyday. *
> 
> *Iroh is obviously training hard and he's getting back what he once had. It's not like he's a 20 stickboy who's trying to become bruce lee. *


Yeah, you can become physically fit in a few weeks (strength, stamina/ endurance), but you won't be buff. Also, I know what it takes to "whip lazy guys into shape", I served in the Marine Corps for 8 years. 

It's a lot easier for a "stickboy" to look buff, the initial shock of the body adjusting to training look better than the results of a fat guy doing the same amount of training. Bruce Lee wasn't a very big guy either by the way. In Iroh's case, he already had a muscular foundation. He just needed to lower his bodyfat percentage.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's possible depending on the frequency and intensity of the physical training sessions and caloric intake. Around the 10 week of training is were most people begin to really notice a change in appearance. I've been a certified personal trainer since 2003 by the way.



I would think doing intense training with bread and rice wouldn't give you the results that Iroh's achieved, especially since he's already pretty far up there in age, but meh


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> I would think doing intense training with bread and rice wouldn't give you the results that Iroh's achieved, especially since he's already pretty far up there in age, but meh


I posted this a few minutes before... "_In Iroh's case, he already had a muscular foundation. He just needed to lower his bodyfat percentage._"


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, you can become physically fit in a few weeks (strength, stamina/ endurance), but you won't be buff. Also, I know what it takes to "whip lazy guys into shape", I served in the Marine Corps for 8 years.



*Yeah, it won't get you buff buff, but you will get into shape if you already aren't. *



> It's a lot easier for a "stickboy" to look buff, the initial shock of the body adjusting to training look better than the results of a fat guy doing the same amount of training. Bruce Lee wasn't a very big guy either by the way. In Iroh's case, he already had a muscular foundation. He just needed to lower his bodyfat percentage.


*
I was just using Bruce Lee as an example. It just comes out of you mouth when talking about anything related to fighting for some reason. Wasn't he actually pretty light for such a strong uy? 

And yeah, Iroh already had muscle. He's just readgusting to his old life (that of a general) in a sense. 

also a question. since muscle weighs more than fat and a lot of Iroh's exes fat is not there anymore, wouldn't he weigh more than he used to? *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I posted this a few minutes before... "_In Iroh's case, he already had a muscular foundation. He just needed to lower his bodyfat percentage._"



I guess I missed your post  You do have a point, though. Iroh must be pushing 60 though, so it's still amazing he could get to such a low body fat percentile at his age in a short amount of time (probably 6 weeks if I had to guess)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Well, aside from the fact that it's a TV show I think people that old shouldn't have any real problem getting back into shape as long as they have the time and put in the effort. Not counting injuries and whatnot. I could be wrong though. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Yeah, it won't get you buff buff, but you will get into shape if you already aren't. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Bruce Lee was "light in the ass" lmao but he was a scrapper and cut like a tree trunk.

Yeah, he could possibly weigh 5 to 8 pounds more (guess-timated). 
*tangent: I hate training women, because they think that they're "getting fat" when I tell them that they have gained weight. Sometimes they end up quitting. Whatever dude, it's your money. 


RacheT said:


> I guess I missed your post  You do have a point, though. Iroh must be pushing 60 though, so it's still amazing he could get to such a low body fat percentile at his age in a short amount of time (probably 6 weeks if I had to guess)


They have this thing called "The Masters" bodybuilding competition. It's for guys 45 and up. I was helping one of my fraternity brothers get in shape for it. Granted, he's a retired US Marine, he's pretty old. I think 52 (53?).


Polygon said:


> *Well, aside from the fact that it's a TV show I think people that old shouldn't have any real problem getting back into shape as long as they have the time and put in the effort. Not counting injuries and whatnot. I could be wrong though. *


Bottom line: Most people are just plain lazy.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Well, aside from the fact that it's a TV show*





			
				Polygon said:
			
		

> * I think people that old shouldn't have any real problem getting back into shape as long as they have the time and put in the effort. Not counting injuries and whatnot. I could be wrong though. *



Well, metabolic speed would greatly be nerfed at that age. I'm not saying it's impossible, just saying it's pretty amazing he was able to shed it all within 6 weeks. 



			
				LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> They have this thing called "The Masters" bodybuilding competition. It's for guys 45 and up. I was helping one of my fraternity brothers get in shape for it. Granted, he's a retired US Marine, he's pretty old. I think 52 (53?).


I'm not talking so much as muscle depth, just more of the body fat.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Well, metabolic speed would greatly be nerfed at that age. I'm not saying it's impossible, just saying it's pretty amazing he was able to shed it all within 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> *I'm not talking so much as muscle depth, just more of the body fat.*


I forgot to add that he had a season 1/2 Iroh belly.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Bottom line: Most people are just plain lazy.



*Exactly. 

Also, this may be off-topic, but any tips on gaining muscle mass? I'm 6 foot and weigh like 130 lbs (underweight i'm sure). I consider myself in shape but I need more muscle mass. The thing is, I've got no real access to weight or gym, at least not now. so should I just do thing like push ups, door pull ups, lifting random things etc? 
* 


RacheT said:


> Well, metabolic speed would greatly be nerfed at that age. I'm not saying it's impossible, just saying it's pretty amazing he was able to shed it all within 6 weeks.


*


Yeah, but 6 weeks is a lot of time. Most people are lazy, don't care or don't have the time. Iroh is in a jail cell 24/7 and it looks like he spends all his time training/sleeping. The only problem I see is the nutrition.*


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I forgot to add that he had a season 1/2 Iroh belly.



 okay. Again, I'm not surprised he could get back into shape (Iroh), I just thought it was surprising the amount of time it took him, especially on a deprived diet.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*What the hell is that white paste they feed him anyway? 

I think Iroh has stored nutrients in his belly for such an occasion. *


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

Kilala12 said:


> jvkjvkj kg  kgjk k


*
I know how you feel, I feel that way sometimes to. It's okay, let out your emotions. Go wild. 

*


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

I think someone wants to up their post count.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Exactly. *
> 
> *Also, this may be off-topic, but any tips on gaining muscle mass? I'm 6 foot and weigh like 130 lbs (underweight i'm sure). I consider myself in shape but I need more muscle mass. The thing is, I've got no real access to weight or gym, at least not now. so should I just do thing like push ups, door pull ups, lifting random things etc? *
> 
> ...


Do you have access to 10 bucks a week? Got to the store and get some cans of tuna. They only run about 25 cents a can. The key to weight gain is protein.

Proteins give you muscles
Muscles give you women
Women give you secks...
Secks gives them proteins. 

Also, I don't know your monetary situation, but I got the Bowflex dial-up dumbells and a cheap-o adjustable weight bench. You don't really need a gym If you have the "know how". If you want to know more just pm. I don't want to totally derail the thread.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Thank M0. olygon

Also, in an attempt to get on-topic. anyone know what the hell the eye guy is? His explosions could be a form of firebending, but I don't know.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know. I call him "Tri-clops", wouldn't it be a trip if he was really Kuzon?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Kuzon.....?

Refresh my memory. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Kuzon.....?*
> 
> *Refresh my memory. *


Aangs Fire Nation friend from a hundred years ago. You know, the name he used in school? Kuzon.


----------



## MightGai (Oct 21, 2007)

Combustion Man FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must be the only dude here who think Mai is hot when she told Azula to STFU. I'm so lonely, like Ty Lee but Mai I like better for overall realness.

Zuko so needs to get some Sokka lessons on macking girls.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Aangs Fire Nation friend from a hundred years ago. You know, the name he used in school? Kuzon.



*Oh. 

I doubt it since he doesn't look a hundred, but who knows. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

MightGai said:


> Combustion Man FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must be the only dude here who think *Mai is hot* when she told Azula to STFU. *I'm so lonely*, like Ty Lee but Mai I like better for overall realness.
> 
> Zuko so needs to get some Sokka lessons on macking girls.



**​


Polygon said:


> *Oh. *
> 
> *I doubt it since he doesn't look a hundred, but who knows. *


I mean, weirder things have happened.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Mai isn't hot. 

I guess she's pretty, as in not ugly but that's about it. It's her attitude that makes her not hot really. 

Azula is one of those super evil hot chicks. Like you'd hit it but you're scared she'll rip your penis off for the fun of it. 

Ty Lee is the only one I'd actually bang. *


----------



## Random Member (Oct 21, 2007)

Managed to catch up on some eps I missed.


Does that prison guard get paid extra to talk smack to Iroh? Everytime he walks in: "Blah blah, useless whore!". It made me feel sorry for Iroh until I saw the old man was just acting.

I can't wait for Iroh to break out and crush that guard's skull


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Oh.
> 
> I doubt it since he doesn't look a hundred, but who knows. *



The guy seems to have had some alterations to his body, so I suppose it's possible he's stopped aging. One way or another I'm sure his friend will play a part in the story though, or else he wouldn't have been mentioned.

"Eye-guy" is probably using firebending. I can't really think of any other way he would be able to burn a hole through a piece of paper if it was anything else. It's different from the usual types of firebending we've seen though. His attacks are a lot more explosive  Bending seems to be used for many different types of uses though, so being able to create long-ranged explosives from firebending isn't that out of the ordinary. The only thing that makes it strange is that he's somehow able to shoot it out of his forehead.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*I always imagined Iroh would bust out of his cage, and he'd be in shadow and you'd see his eyes kinda glow and he'll be like "Tell my brother I'm coming, to take what's rightfully mine" :iroh*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Random Member said:


> Managed to catch up on some eps I missed.
> 
> 
> Does that prison guard get paid extra to talk smack to Iroh? Everytime he walks in: "Blah blah, useless whore!". It made me feel sorry for Iroh until I saw the old man was just acting.
> ...


I think the guard might have served under Iroh while he was a general. He didn't like him but couldn't talk smack because he would have been disciplined, but since Iro is branded a traitor and is imprisoned he gets to say what he couldn't way back when.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*@ RacheT: Makes sense.*



LIL_M0 said:


> I think the guard might have served under Iroh while he was a general. He didn't like him but couldn't talk smack because he would have been disciplined, but since Iro is branded a traitor and is imprisoned he gets to say what he couldn't way back when.


*
From how the guard was talking to him, I think he may have sort of admired him. He obviously thinks Iroh was a great man before. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> The guy seems to have had some alterations to his body, so I suppose it's possible he's stopped aging. One way or another I'm sure his friend will play a part in the story though, or else he wouldn't have been mentioned.
> 
> "Eye-guy" is probably using *firebending.* I can't really think of any other way he would be able to burn a hole through a piece of paper if it was anything else. It's different from the usual types of firebending we've seen though. His attacks are a lot more explosive  Bending seems to be used for many different types of uses though, so being able to create long-ranged explosives from firebending isn't that out of the ordinary. The only thing that makes it strange is that he's somehow able to shoot it out of his forehead.


I don't know why, but I read that and thought "forehead bending" 


Polygon said:


> *I always imagined Iroh would bust out of his cage, and he'd be in shadow and you'd see his eyes kinda glow and he'll be like "Tell my brother I'm coming, to take what's rightfully mine" :iroh*


That made me think of Trigun. When Vash was about to kill that guy. 
**EDIT**


Polygon said:


> *@ RacheT: Makes sense.*
> 
> 
> 
> *From how the guard was talking to him, I think he may have sort of admired him. He obviously thinks Iroh was a great man before. *


I have visited my former military superiors in the brig(military prison) before, but i never threw their food on the floor...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have visited my former military superiors in the brig(military prison) before, but i never threw their food on the floor...



*That's cause you're a respectable guy. Also, remember the prison guard pretty much thinks Iroh has lost it. He has no idea Iroh is training himself and is probably better than ever. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know why, but I read that and thought "forehead bending"



Step aside Aang, the real Avatar is here.  




			
				LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> I have visited my former military superiors in the brig(military prison) before, but i never threw their food on the floor...


I don't think he ever admired Iroh, just thought he was a waste. He use to be one of the strongest (loyal) firebenders, and threw it all away. He'll probably be used for a plot device later on though, so they're making him hate us intensely so we all laugh when Iroh curbstomps him.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Maybe admired is the wrong word, but I don't think he ever hated Iroh. Judging from what he said, he used to think Iroh as a great man. Now h's just disgusted that such a great man has sunken so low. *


----------



## MightGai (Oct 21, 2007)

Whats wrong with Mai's attitude, it's like Zuko's.

A negative plus a negative equals a positive. LOL.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2007)

lol wtf yall?? Thats combustion man, & he's very much a firebender.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

MightGai said:


> Whats wrong with Mai's attitude, it's like Zuko's.
> 
> A negative plus a negative equals a positive. LOL.



*Mai's additude is nothing Like Zuko's. Zuko is usually a little aggressive, he just is more so now because he's so angry at himself. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *That's cause you're a respectable guy. Also, remember the prison guard pretty much thinks Iroh has lost it. He has no idea Iroh is training himself and is probably better than ever. *


Yeah, loyalty is one of my good qualities. 


RacheT said:


> Step aside Aang, the real Avatar is here.


LMAO!



Polygon said:


> RacheT said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't think he ever admired Iroh, just thought he was a waste. He use to be one of the strongest (loyal) firebenders, and threw it all away.* He'll probably be used for a plot device later on though, so they're making him hate us intensely so we all laugh when Iroh curbstomps him.
> ...


These two posts have me thinking... What if he actually did admire him turns out to be Iroh's sidekick (for lack of a better term). Like if he peeps in the cell and see him training and is a all like "The dragon of the West has returned?!"


----------



## MightGai (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Mai's additude is nothing Like Zuko's. Zuko is usually a little aggressive, he just is more so now because he's so angry at himself. *


Yeah, but you have to admit when they said the both hate the world it was like a seal on their whole relationship, a match made in heaven or hell. Mai's pretty repressed and angry to.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> These two posts have me thinking... What if he actually did admire him turns out to be Iroh's sidekick (for lack of a better term). Like if he peeps in the cell and see him training and is a all like "The dragon of the West has returned?!"



It's a bit late to be introducing protagonists I think  but regardless, I don't think the guard ever really admired him. Just was aware of his position in the fire nation. Probably disgusted that Iroh had "the life" and screwed it up. Like when we look at celebrities, and see what they become


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> It's a bit late to be introducing protagonists I think  but regardless, I don't think the guard ever really admired him. Just was aware of his position in the fire nation. *Probably disgusted that Iroh had "the life" and screwed it up. Like when we look at celebrities, and see what they become*


That statement doesn't really work for me since I don't hold celebrities in high regard. They're just regular people who get paid, well paid, for doing their jobs.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That statement doesn't really work for me since I don't hold celebrities in high regard. They're just regular people who get paid, well paid, for doing their jobs.



Iroh was compensated well with status in the Fire Nation, where these actors and musicians are compensated with a great financial status. Iroh I'm sure never thought of himself as being above everyone else, but there are always those people who are, to a point, jealous of another person's life. So when they go and throw it away they can't help but feel dismay that their ideal life was "tossed away." 

When I said "we," I didn't mean you specifically. We as in society, the media. I'm sure most celebrities don't consider themselves above anyone else, yet there are those that idolize that person's life, and can't feel anything but disgust when their "perfect life" is trampled on by the person who was living it.

I'm not comparing celebrities with Iroh, but the people who envy the lifestyle and the guard.

lol if that makes any sense.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, I knew what you meant. I was just throwing a "wrench in the gears", so to speak. lol


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, I knew what you meant. I was just throwing a "wrench in the gears", so to speak. lol



Oh, well then...fear my wall o' text


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Oh, well then...*fear my wall o' text*


I lol'd hard. I tried to rep, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I lol'd hard. I tried to rep, but it wouldn't let me.





lol I've run out of subjects to talk about this episode. We needs a new episode full of cheesy twists and cliffhangers, and fast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

RacheT said:


> *lol I've run out of subjects to talk about this episode.* We needs a new episode full of cheesy twists and cliffhangers, and fast.


No one seemed to mention Aang in his "rock lord" form yet.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> No one seemed to mention Aang in his "rock lord" form yet.



It seems awesome, but unneeded. The assassin seems to turn boulders into itty bitty pieces anyways.  Aang seems to be having a wardrobe malfunction though  Ep 1 is hair, second a school outfit, third is Nightmare cosplay and the fourth is "The Thing."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's not needed but it is pretty cool. Just like Diamond Aang from season 2.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

Aang's style of Earthbending is my favorite. He uses the earthbending to complement his agility, like making that hole in that rock just before he hit it. It's always awesome.

I think he got the "Rock Man" form from Toph. She was the first person we saw use it anyway and _is_ his teacher. Though diamond Aang was bad ass. I wish it was useful.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2007)

haha, am i the only one loving the last picture of the "destructive 4" in action!?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

nso said:


> Aang's style of Earthbending is my favorite. He uses the earthbending to complement his agility, like making that hole in that rock just before he hit it. It's always awesome.
> 
> I think he got the "Rock Man" form from Toph. She was the first person we saw use it anyway and _is_ his teacher. Though diamond Aang was bad ass. I wish it was useful.


When did Toph do it? Her WWF match?



@lk3mizt said:


> haha, am i the only one loving the last picture of *the "destructive 4"* in action!?


That name made it that much cooler.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> When did Toph do it? Her WWF match?


nope. she did it when she was training him. Aang had to stop her from crossing a line in her rock form.



> That name made it that much cooler.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> When did Toph do it? Her WWF match?



I want to say it was during the Earthbending training epi but I'm not totally sure. I remember it because I found it funny that she left her eyes visible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> nope. she did it when she was training him. Aang had to stop her from crossing a line in her rock form.


Oh yeeaaaaaaaah. That's when Sokka was stuck in the ground and healmost gave up eating the sweet, delicious meats. 


nso said:


> I want to say it was during the Earthbending training epi but I'm not totally sure. I remember it because I found it funny that she left her eyes visible.


"You seen nothing once, you seen nothing a thousand times" 
-Toph Bei Fong


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2007)

lawl, yeah.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh yeeaaaaaaaah. That's when Sokka was stuck in the ground and healmost gave up eating the sweet, delicious meats.



I think this was the first episode I had ever watched. I was surprised that a Nickelodeon show could make me laugh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, Avatar is THE ONLY show I watch on Nick.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Avatar is THE ONLY show I watch on Nick.



It's sad really. There was a time when I thought I would never get tired of Disney Channel and Nickelodeon...then they chucked all the old shows and moved in shitty ones.

Needs moar Kenan & Kel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Who loves orange soda?


----------



## Hio (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who loves orange soda?



Kel loves Soda, Is it true? Mmm-hmm! I do, I do, I do-ooo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hio said:


> Kel loves Soda, Is it true? Mmm-hmm! I do, I do, I do-ooo


 lol **


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG that brings back memories. 

Kenan and Kel was teh awesome! 

Anyway, kewl episode, lots of angst from Zuko(expected) and the Combustion Man was fucking bad ass. Also, Ty Lee has tits, like woah! And Azula is just so hawt(physically as well as personality-wise)! Wish I'd meet a girl like that irl.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 21, 2007)

season 3 is pretty lame


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

Cant wait for ep. 6. That'll be that Roku Sozin flashback I take it...? Good good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Cant wait for ep. 6. That'll be that Roku Sozin flashback I take it...? Good good.


I think so. 

Seeing as how we didn't get a preview, your guesse is as good as mine.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> season 3 is pretty lame



lol, come on, you *know* you dont mean that!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 21, 2007)

i didn't like thebeach that much, although i really dug the swordmaster episode, flaming eye guy wasfucking rad!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 21, 2007)

nso said:


> It's sad really. There was a time when I thought I would never get tired of Disney Channel and Nickelodeon...then they chucked all the old shows and moved in shitty ones.
> 
> Needs moar Kenan & Kel.



that's because kenan and kel are the shit!


----------



## Yunus (Oct 21, 2007)

No offence but i hate Avatar 0.0 

~Yunus


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

Yunus said:


> No offence but i hate Avatar 0.0
> 
> ~Yunus


Lawl because Avatar > Naruto?


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 21, 2007)

Yunus said:


> No offence but i hate Avatar 0.0
> 
> ~Yunus



And this is how you start your posting career on the board? Shameful, Doc.
Anyway here's some info on Combustion Man from the site that people never visit, the official Avatar webpage



> Hired by Zuko to kill the Avatar, Combustion Man is a *Firebender with the unique ability to super-heat the air and cause explosions*. He does this by focusing and shooting his energy from his tattooed third eye. Combustion Man *discovered this ability when he was a young child, but didn't have any control over it, and one day he accidentally blew off his arm and leg.* Now, he has a metal arm and leg in their place. He's always been a loner and a man of very few words perfect for his line of work.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, thats awesome! Where did you get that info Superstarseven?


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> And this is how you start your posting
> Anyway here's some info on Combustion Man from the site that people never visit, the *official Avatar webpage*



Which happens to be Nick.com/Avatar
You'd never know that the Earth King has multiple wives if you've never visited that site.

Here's some info on Piandao (Sokka's master)



> The greatest sword master and sword maker in Fire Nation History, Piandao was born to two Firebenders. Ashamed that their only son wasn't a bender, his parents left him on the doorsteps of an orphanage. Growing up, Piandao was a nervous and agitated child, but he showed interest in the arts and enjoyed painting and calligraphy. It helped him relax and focus his mind. At the age of 10, Piandao attended Fire Nation boys' camp where his natural talent with the sword was recognized. He furthered his studies in the army, where he developed a vicious and fearsome sword fighting style. Piandao fought many battles for the Fire Nation and won them all. But after several years of fighting, Piandao lost his taste for war and wanted to become a more enlightened person. So he left the army and traveled the world for many years, studying under a variety of benders, warriors, and artisans. He then returned to the Fire Nation and settled in the town of Shu Jing. One day, the Fire Nation army came to arrest him for deserting the army. In a legendary battle, Piandao defeated all one hundred soldiers and the army has never bothered him again.
> 
> Piandao is rumored to be a member of the Order of the White Lotus, but it cannot be confirmed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

Doh, I missed the bolded part.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

wow superstar, i never even thought to look there! thanks for keeping us up to date.  I wonder if Aang got a tatoo...


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 21, 2007)

haha sokka had one line and its basis was: OMFG, this guy is unb3atabl3 !!!111!!!1


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

awesome episode. i liked it.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> season 3 is pretty lame


I think you have the wrong show because season 3 of Avatar is kick ass!


----------



## \zol (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy shi! Thanks for the Backstory of the characters Superstarseven.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*We need a good name to call the eye guy. 

Eye guy doesn't do him justice. *


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *We need a good name to call the eye guy.
> 
> Eye guy doesn't do him justice. *



Most forums refer to him as Combustion man


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*No that's too long. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *No that's too long. *


I call him "Tri-Clops"


----------



## Noah (Oct 21, 2007)

How about we call him Waffles? I think that's a good name.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I call him "Tri-Clops"



*Perhaps. *



Red_Squirrel said:


> How about we call him Waffles? I think that's a good name.



*Waffles wouldn't want that. She'd be all sad and stuff. *


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm personally a fan of Tri-Clops.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> I'm personally a fan of Tri-Clops? Lil' Mo 2007


It's catching on.


----------



## Hio (Oct 21, 2007)

We didn't saw Iroh


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Okay fine Triclops. 

but without the - *


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *We need a good name to call the eye guy.
> 
> Eye guy doesn't do him justice. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Okay fine Triclops. *
> 
> *but without the - *


It's still ? Lil' Mo 2007


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wut. *​ 


LIL_M0 said:


> It's still ? Lil' Mo 2007



*Patent? *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Wut. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still pending.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just saw the ep today on my DVR. 

" Tri-Clops " is Awesome.  

The interaction between Zuko and co was entertaining.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll stick too Combustion Man.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 21, 2007)

Combustion man is what the creators have officially named him.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Combustion man is what the creators have officially named him.



They aren't canon.


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2007)

I loved how Azula just kinda went in her own little world for those scenes. I thought those were hilarious.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

Blix said:


> I loved how Azula just kinda went in her own little world for those scenes. I thought those were hilarious.



Yeah.

How she's telling those guys how they'll always be failures and won't ever amount to anything for losing a volleyball game, and is all "that was fun"


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=hlMKA14YLIc[/YOUTUBE]

These were all my favorite parts in that episode.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 21, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Combustion man is what the creators have officially named him.



RLY? xD 

He's an awesome opponent, can't wait till Aang fights him again.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

Agreed, hopefully we'll get a couple of great fights out of him!


----------



## Noah (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm going with Sokka as the one to take Combustion Man down.


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> I'm going with Sokka as the one to take Combustion Man down.



What? Sokka is going to take down a long range guy? I doubt it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Blix said:


> These were all my favorite parts in that episode.


"Go *Toft*?" 

Toph Bei Fong (北方 托芙) would not approve.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

As much as I want to see Sokka's new skills in battle, it's unlikely that he will be the one to take Triclops out. As Blix said, long range vs Sokka does not bode well for Sokka.


----------



## Blix (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Go *Toft*?"
> 
> Toph Bei Fong (北方 托芙) would not approve.



I saw that and was kinda mad if you though that was the way to spell it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys, do you know of any place to watch this or if there is a pimping project where I can get the entire series? I have only watched a few episodes and my friends keep insisting to watch it


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Combustion man is what the creators have officially named him.



Yaw i know, thats why i stuck to it.


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hey guys, do you know of any place to watch this or if there is a pimping project where I can get the entire series? I have only watched a few episodes and my friends keep insisting to watch it



I'm sure Lil_Mo can hook you up with some DDs. Not sure if he's on right now though.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Wut. *​


Thats Eye Guy from Ben 10: Secret Of The Omnitrix


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try and get around to it eventually >___>

My friend has the dvds though so I may end up borrowing them from him when I go back home for Thanksgiving and then returning it when I go home for Christmas.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 21, 2007)

Blix said:


> What? Sokka is going to take down a long range guy? I doubt it.



Yer, it'll be Aang. Whether or not Aang is the best matchup against him is irrelevant, as I highly doubt the assassin will fight anyone else except who he was ordered to kill.

LIL_M0:  awesome. I haven't seen the first season in a godawfully long time, so yeah 

Peter: You won't regret watching it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Peter said:


> Thanks, I'll try and get around to it *eventually* >___>
> 
> My friend has the dvds though so I may end up borrowing them from him when I go back home for Thanksgiving and then returning it when I go home for Christmas.


 YOU WILL WATCH THEM NOW!










I keed, i keed. 


RacheT said:


> Yer, it'll be Aang. Whether or not Aang is the best matchup against him is irrelevant, as I highly doubt the assassin will fight anyone else except who he was ordered to kill.
> 
> *LIL_M0:  awesome. I haven't seen the first season in a godawfully long time, so yeah *
> 
> Peter: You won't regret watching it.


My season 1 and 2 dl source got shut down. That site only has season 3


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

*Was Sozen's comet part of a meteor shower? If so, Sokka's sword might have super magical powers that'll allow him to go against reasonably strong benders. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Was Sozen's comet part of a meteor shower? If so, Sokka's sword might have super magical powers that'll allow him to go against reasonably strong benders. *


I doubt it, Souzen's comet isn't due intil after the eclipse. 

Also: Sokka > all... except Iroh.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I doubt it, Souzen's comet isn't due intil after the eclipse.



*The eclipse is approaching, so I guess a couple of rocks could have went ahead. *


> Also: Sokka > all... except Iroh.



*Verily it is so. *


----------



## Aneela (Oct 22, 2007)

what about Zuko?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Aneela said:


> what about Zuko?


What part of "all except Iroh" did you find confusung?


----------



## Aneela (Oct 22, 2007)

if "Sokka > all except Iroh" means Sokka is stronger than all others then i meant that's not so.Or did i get wrong something?


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 22, 2007)

Sokka sucks as a fighter and always will. he will never defeat a bender in a one on one fight. What he lacks in strength he makes up in brains, Sokka is a fucking genious in the relatavly backwards, retarded avatar verse. Sokka will make something that lenghtens the solar eclipse or sumthin


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

i bet  sokkas sword will make him able to deflect something like that laserbeam from cyclops


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Aneela said:


> if "Sokka > all except Iroh" means Sokka is stronger than all others then i meant that's not so.Or did i get wrong something?


Greater doesn't necessarily mean stronger.


Pyron700 said:


> Sokka sucks as a fighter and always will. *he will never defeat a bender in a one on one fight. What he lacks in strength he makes up in brains, Sokka is a fucking genious in the relatavly backwards, retarded avatar verse.* Sokka will make something that lenghtens the solar eclipse or sumthin


The beginnings of self contradiction... lulz


Uncanny said:


> i bet sokkas sword will make him able to deflect something like that laserbeam from cyclops


Who knows. I'd rather see Sokka chop him vice deflect laserbeamss.


----------



## Aneela (Oct 22, 2007)

there can't be  all clever,good,naturally gifted characters in cartoon but also foolish guys.That makes contrast.


----------



## Blix (Oct 22, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Was Sozen's comet part of a meteor shower? If so, Sokka's sword might have super magical powers that'll allow him to go against reasonably strong benders. *



Wouldnt it do the exact opposite? Sozen's comet makes fire benders stronger remember?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

Blix said:


> Wouldnt it do the exact opposite? Sozen's comet makes fire benders stronger remember?


*

I doubt it makes fir benders stronger, as far as I know Sozen somehow used the comet to make himself more powerful. Or something like that. *


----------



## RacheT (Oct 22, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *
> 
> I doubt it makes fir benders stronger, as far as I know Sozen somehow used the comet to make himself more powerful. Or something like that. *



I would imagine it strengthens firebenders. If that were the case, it would give Aang & co. a dilemma. If they wait until the eclipse to overthrow Ozai, they also run the risk of fighting him when he's stronger than ever shortly after, if they are to fail to bring him down by the time the eclipse is over.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Yaw i agree with RatcheT, besides dont you remember in the Siege Of The North when Zuko had the whole "you rise with the moon, i rise with the sun" line. Katara also said something alone the lines of how she's always noticed that her waterbending was stronger at night after Yue mentioned something to her. So i guess the same thing can be applied to the firebenders. So thus the eclipse should indeed make the firenation stronger.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

RacheT said:


> I would imagine it strengthens firebenders. If that were the case, it would give Aang & co. a dilemma. If they wait until the eclipse to overthrow Ozai, they also run the risk of fighting him when he's stronger than ever shortly after, if they are to fail to bring him down by the time the eclipse is over.



*Maybe, but I always thought that Sozen just used the comet somehow to increase the nations power. Not that it somehow strengthens firebending by itself. I guess that's what Solor flares would be for, since they get their poer from the sun. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Yaw solar flares are probably the power up for them. But with the sun being blocked off & all, how would they bend??? Im not 100% sure, but im guessing sun is very vital to their fire bending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Yaw solar flares are probably the power up for them.* But with the sun being blocked off & all, how would they bend???* Im not 100% sure, but im guessing sun is very vital to their fire bending.


Matchsticks and candlelight maybe. I guesse they could just manipulate the flames that are already there instead of making fire appear from nowhere.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Matchsticks and candlelight maybe. I guesse they could just manipulate the flames that are already there instead of making fire appear from nowhere.



Wouldn't they not be able to bend at all then?

If you look at the water benders, they had plenty of existing water when to moon died.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 22, 2007)

Somewhat offtopic, but how would firebending be affected at night?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> Wouldn't they not be able to bend at all then?
> 
> If you look at the water benders, they had plenty of existing water when to moon died.


Good point. 


RacheT said:


> Somewhat offtopic, but how would firebending be affected at night?


It wouldn't. Zuko lit up a whole village square at night.


----------



## Blix (Oct 22, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Somewhat offtopic, but how would firebending be affected at night?



Its weaker than normal. Thats all I can say right now . Firebending is effected by your emotions and by the sun. If you have the right emotions you can be a strong firebender.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

*I don't firebending is really affected much - if at all - during a normal night. *


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 22, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I don't firebending is really affected much - if at all - during a normal night. *



No, officially speaking firebending is affected at night. It is supposed to be weaker at night due to it's strong connection with the sun. It's similar to how waterbenders are stronger on a full moon than they area new one.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No, officially speaking firebending is affected at night. It is supposed to be weaker at night due to it's strong connection with the sun. It's similar to how waterbenders are stronger on a full moon than they area new one.


*
That makes sense, but I don't think it'll really affect them a lot. They'd still be pretty strong, right? *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Speaking of the moon. Why are both of Sokka's "main squeezes" lol either dead or presumably dead? With that being said, stop with the damn Sokka and Toph pairings. She can't die or be written into obscurity.


----------



## Blix (Oct 22, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *
> That makes sense, but I don't think it'll really affect them a lot. They'd still be pretty strong, right? *



Like I said before, firebending is also effected by your emotions. You can have strong emotions and you wont be affected that much at night.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No, officially speaking firebending is affected at night. It is supposed to be weaker at night due to it's strong connection with the sun. It's similar to how waterbenders are stronger on a full moon than they area new one.



I figured it affected it, I just wasn't sure to what degree, or what degree everyone thought


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sozen=Dick head, turns out he left Roku to die. It's a bit weird that Zuko is related to both Sozen and Roku


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^WTF!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## Foretold (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone have the preview for the next episode? Thanks


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Does anyone have the preview for the next episode? Thanks



Major preview spoiler >>>


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gjc2RlqKH58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> Major preview spoiler >>>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude...Avatar Roku was a bad ass...!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn ! Roku was badass.


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone manage to upload it?


----------



## Piekage (Oct 24, 2007)

Perhaps someone can answer this for me, since I'm fairly new to Avatar. What is it that stops Benders from learning another element?


----------



## Blix (Oct 24, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Perhaps someone can answer this for me, since I'm fairly new to Avatar. What is it that stops Benders from learning another element?



That hasn't been explained very well in the show but it seems it has to do with where you were born.


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2007)

I think that if the first benders of each element (lord knows how they got it) passed on their power to their generations. This is how the Four Nations first came to be. Eventually, they began to progress and rivalries were made. Or so I think.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 24, 2007)

> That hasn't been explained very well in the show but it seems it has to do with where you were born.



I suppose that would make sense. Could help but think, why not have Aang teach some Airbending to Katara in Season 1? It'd help add some versatility to the team. But if they could, then the Avatar wouldn't be so unique.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 24, 2007)

Roku!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2007)

:eatha face said:
			
		

> ^^^WTF!!!!!!!!!!??????????


The episode has aired in the uk already.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zuko is related to Ruko by his mother, Sozen by his fathers size. Iroh told him about it like I guess he will have a new way to redeem his family's name seeing as Sozen was supposed to be Ruko's freind and he left him to die in the volcano.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 24, 2007)

I knew that episode I saw earlier was something that hadn't aired over there. Fortunatly its the one just ahead of the Americans. I'm looking forward to tommorows episode.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2007)

We will be 2 episodes ahead by weeks end I think.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> I think that if the first benders of each element (lord knows how they got it) passed on their power to their generations. This is how the Four Nations first came to be. Eventually, they began to progress and rivalries were made. Or so I think.



For air benders, the sky bison taught them how to bend air. Earth benders learned it from those giant moles as seen in "The Cave of Two Lovers."

The people of the Water Tribe first learned Waterbending by observing how the moon pushed and pulled the tides of the ocean. They then learned how to do it themselves. The origins of firebending have yet to be revealed though it's safe to assume they have a similar connection to the sun. 

Though I think others are correct in thinking only certain people can bend.


----------



## Blix (Oct 24, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> For air benders, the sky bison taught them how to bend air. Earth benders learned it from those giant moles as seen in "The Cave of Two Lovers."
> 
> The people of the Water Tribe first learned Waterbending by observing how the moon pushed and pulled the tides of the ocean. They then learned how to do it themselves. The origins of firebending have yet to be revealed though it's safe to assume they have a similar connection to the sun.
> 
> Though I think others are correct in thinking only certain people can bend.



I'm expect it to be some kind of animal like a dragon that taught them firebending  but w/e.


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

Blix said:


> I'm expect it to be some kind of animal like a dragon that taught them firebending  but w/e.



I hope not. That'd be waaaaay too cliche- but it is a Nickelodeon show so I may have just jinxed us.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2007)

> I hope not. That'd be waaaaay too cliche- but it is a Nickelodeon show so I may have just jinxed us.


Well if the air normads learnt from the Bisons the fire nation probably learnt from the dragons Sozen and Roku both had their own dragons in anycase.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 24, 2007)

Blix said:


> I'm expect it to be some kind of animal like a dragon that taught them firebending  but w/e.



Nah, seems to me opposite elements have their similarities. Air and earth were both learned from animals. Water was learned from the moon, so I can only assume the sun played a similar role for fire.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2007)

A Movie is coming out soon did you hear?


----------



## Blix (Oct 24, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> A Movie is coming out soon did you hear?



Yeah, It sounds weird since Shyamalan is doing it but hopefully its good.

Its in the spoiler if you'd like to know.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Paramount Pictures' MTV Films and Nick Movies announced that they have signed M. Night Shyamalan to write, direct and produce a trilogy of live-action films based on the series, the first of which will encompass the main characters' adventures of Book one. The film is now in a dispute with James Cameron's film Avatar regarding title ownership.
> Avatar co-creators Mike DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko have come forward to voice their opinion within an interview regarding M. Night Shyamalan writing, directing and producing the film. The two displayed much enthusiasm over Shyamalan's decision for the adaptation, stating that they admire his work and he in turn respects their material. This newfound information dispels fears that the co-creators were going to be left completely out of the creative process as Paramount did not specify their level of contribution when initial announcements of the deal with Shyamalan came forward.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

A trilogy sounds awesome, I don't see any other way to teel the whol story... 
but there better not be "a tweest" in the end.


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 24, 2007)

Has the episodes that aired in the UK surfaced on the internet yet?  I'm jealous that the UK are getting all the Season 3 episodes up until episode 10 aired during the next 2 days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Has the episodes that aired in the UK surfaced on the internet yet? I'm jealous that the UK are getting all the Season 3 episodes up until episode 10 aired during the next 2 days.


Wow. Do they air twice a week and they're doing a "catch-up" marathon or something?


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wow. Do they air twice a week and they're doing a "catch-up" marathon or something?



I'm not sure, I just want to see "The Day of Black Sun" already.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

I wanna see "Day of the Iroh justice".


----------



## Blix (Oct 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wanna see "Day of the Iroh justice".



That is so awesome, him getting buff like that.


----------



## \zol (Oct 25, 2007)

Flargh!



Apparently the UK gets all 10 eps this week. 2 new ones airing right now.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

\zol said:


> Flargh!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the UK gets all 10 eps this week. 2 new ones airing right now.



I would so have your fatherless baby.  +reps


----------



## Blix (Oct 25, 2007)

\zol said:


> Flargh!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the UK gets all 10 eps this week. 2 new ones airing right now.



Awesome thanks man.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah we got 7 and 8 today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seems that Katara has the ability to bend people's blood under the full moon, she doesn't really appreciate the ability though


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

Aang: Its sparky sparky boom man!
Sokka: You know I'm starting to think that name doesn't quite fit.


----------



## Blix (Oct 25, 2007)

Jio said:


> Yeah we got 7 and 8 today.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fukken awesome.


----------



## \zol (Oct 25, 2007)

Ep 7 pt. 1

Quality is pretty ick, but it's something got the people who can't wait.

I'll give yall those sexy quality ones lik ep 6. 

Anyone know why the Brit version has squeakier voices?


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 25, 2007)

\zol said:


> Ep 7 pt. 1
> 
> Quality is pretty ick, but it's something got the people who can't wait.
> 
> ...



LAWL, Toph's awsome.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

\zol said:


> Ep 7 pt. 1
> 
> Quality is pretty ick, but it's something got the people who can't wait.
> 
> ...



When are you going to have the good quality up?


----------



## \zol (Oct 25, 2007)

When the person in the UK does 

I'm just a messenger 

Part II


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 25, 2007)

Ep. 7 Part III
It was a pretty good episode, not the best of this season but not the worst either.  Plus it had naked Katara in it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2007)

\zol said:


> Ep 7 pt. 1
> 
> Quality is pretty ick, but it's something got the people who can't wait.
> 
> ...


*waits for sexy quality.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Imma ready for ep 8.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 25, 2007)

Haha i sorta miss Sparky Sparky Boom Man.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 25, 2007)

Excuse me What Last Friday was episode 5 The Beach 

Where the hell did you Guys get 6,7,8 from


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Excuse me What Last Friday was episode 5 The Beach
> 
> Where the hell did you Guys get 6,7,8 from


They're already on ep 10 in the UK.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, man. Still waiting for Episode 7.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 25, 2007)

Why does the UK get it so far ahead of us?


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 25, 2007)

Wait a minute i'm in UK 


I was watching avatar today the gang just meet Jet fo the first time


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

I need episode 9 & 10...! 

This is awesome. Kataras practically overpowered now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, at least Iroh's new voice actor turned out okay. At least for the more calm Iroh. Let's see how he handles humor should that ever come


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well, at least Iroh's new voice actor turned out okay. At least for the more calm Iroh. Let's see how he handles humor should that ever come



It's not bad. I actually forgot about the change until a couple sentences in, so it's definitely not a "slap in the face" difference.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone have episode 7?


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 25, 2007)

Episode 6, 7, and 8 are up now.  Just got added about 40 mins ago. 

1 seeder
xx # of leechers

><


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

Added it where?


----------



## Juubi (Oct 25, 2007)

I just remembered that the newest ep comes out tomorrow. That's gonna be awesome


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

How bout 9 & 10?


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

US gets 6 tomorrow. UK gets 9 & 10.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 25, 2007)

Did Avatar premiere earlier in UK or something?


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Shade said:


> US gets 6 tomorrow. UK gets 9 & 10.



Fair enough. The UK is stopping there and moving at a normal pace from 10 on, right?


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

Not 100% sure on this but UK will most likely stop showing ATLA for a while now. They'll probably show the remainder next year.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, I see.

Btw, did anyone else hate last week's episode?


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Btw, did anyone else hate last week's episode?



Me and quite a few others, including Polygon for lack of his idol, Iroh.


----------



## Blix (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> Fair enough. The UK is stopping there and moving at a normal pace from 10 on, right?



Well UK, I dont know. But in US, they are showing up to 10 and stopping for like 2 months and then keep going.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2007)

> Wait a minute i'm in UK
> 
> 
> I was watching avatar today the gang just meet Jet fo the first time


Urgh you should have tuned in from 5:30pm to 6:30pm. They show two new episodes then reruns of older episodes for the next 3 hours.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> Me and quite a few others, including Polygon for lack of his idol, Iroh.



Thank goodness I'm not the only one. That was the only episode of Avatar that was actually painful to watch.

I hope they never do that shit again.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one. That was the only episode of Avatar that was actually painful to watch.
> 
> I hope they never do that shit again.



Episode 6 (if you haven't seen it yet) redeems last episode and then some.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> Episode 6 (if you haven't seen it yet) redeems last episode and then some.



That's quite a relief.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Haha i sorta miss Sparky Sparky Boom Man.


I'm going to keep calling him that until his real name is announced. I loved the fact that Aang and Toph both used the names Sokka gave him.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> WHERE?!



Demonoid. ><


----------



## Emery (Oct 25, 2007)

What the funking hill is up with the youtube version of episode 7?  Who formats vidoes like that, honestly?


Why doesn't watch-avatar.com have the DDL link for 7, but for 8? ;/


Doodies.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 25, 2007)

lol I think I'm one of the very few who are waiting for them to air on US television. Damn my inability to full partake in these conversations now


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 26, 2007)

The last three episodes of avatar are crazy, amazing.​



*Spoiler*: __ 



BLOOD BENDING!!!!!!!!!!!  

ZUKO HAVING FAMILIAL RELATIONS TO AVATAR ROKU!!!!!!!! (Zuko teaching Aang fire bending confirmed)  :amazed



ROKU VS THE VOLCANO 










nso said:


> This is awesome. *Kataras practically overpowered now*.



Not practically.  Before she was singlehandedly dismantling both Azula  and Zuko.  Even Azula punked out against her and took on Aang instead.  AANG!!! Now...............:amazed


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

RacheT said:


> lol I think I'm one of the very few who are waiting for them to air on US television. Damn my inability to full partake in these conversations now



I'm waiting too, and yes, being left out of the conversation sucks!


----------



## RacheT (Oct 26, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> I'm waiting too, and yes, being left out of the conversation sucks!



I might end up giving into watching the ones airing in the UK sometime next week though..  , I don't think I can wait an entire month of being skeptical of entering in here without getting spoiled lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> I'm waiting too, and yes, *being left out of the conversation sucks!*


It's "sticky Sticky Boom Man!" 

*waits for Apollo_alice lulz

Don't you get it? Huh? Oh, you don't...


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to try to hold out by getting caught up in a bunch of other series and by watching old episodes.  Hopefully that will keep me strong!

Edit:





LIL_M0 said:


> Don't you get it? Huh? Oh, you don't...



  meanie-face.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw that but it was only 48 megs or something which means it's quality leaves much to be desired.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

I downloaded it with veoh through that same website. Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 26, 2007)

Eh, I'm not going to run another program to get it.  I don't like having file sharing apps on my computers, I tolerate uTorrent and that's about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, veoh is SO FREAKING SLOW not that great.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 26, 2007)

thanx those who provided links


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2007)

avatar is on at 5.30pm on nicktoons for 1 hours...so thats2 eps.
ifyou watch avatar further than 6.30pm then its old episodes.

and uk nvr show stuff like cartoons only once a week...so it will either be on 1 a day nxt week or still 2 day everyday.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *It's "sticky Sticky Boom Man!"*
> 
> *waits for Apollo_alice lulz
> 
> Don't you get it? Huh? Oh, you don't...


*Sparky sparky* boom man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> *Sparky sparky* boom man.


Sticky, sparky, "tomAto, tomato"...


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 26, 2007)

any1 got dd links for episodes 8, 9 and 10?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2007)

episodes 9 and 10 are out today in uk on tv...u may be able to dwnld them tomorow i guess.


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2007)

DDL links for all at watch-avatar.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 26, 2007)

This is soo Confusing


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2007)

1 and a half more hours till 9 and 10


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _6_ 



Sozin and Roku unexpected twist in the end involving one or two of the main characters, not to mention Iroh speaks. His voice is okay, close to Mako's, Prime approves.

Fantastic episode.


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2007)

8 was fucking awesome and it explored an aspect I had been thinking about since season 1.


----------



## Shade (Oct 26, 2007)

Just watched 8. Season 3 is officially win.


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2007)

for once I love living in england for tv shows


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 26, 2007)

Im regretting for ever leaving, though that was 10 years ago, who woudlve thought.

Still in the process of watching 7, sigh.

edit:


Serp said:


> 8 was fucking awesome and it explored an aspect I had been thinking about since season 1.


I now understand what you're talking about.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though cant they also suck out the water from people as well, dehydrating them? Killing them? That however would be very dark I suppose, its possible but for a kids show, I doubt they'd go there.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 26, 2007)

Right could somebody please Explain 

In was Just watching an Avatar Episode with Momo and Appa having a Swordfight

What episode was that


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2007)

ep 10 didn't air...

they showed upto 9 then went back to ep 1...

the appa x momo sword fight is episode 9...it was like filler anyway...ep 10 was meant to be a major ep i think.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 26, 2007)

Ow thank god i understand


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2007)

Let me be the first to say

*My royal parts are showing!*

Aang has a crazy imagination. I don't know which dream Aang was cooler Saiya-Jin Aang, Aang the Stampede or long haired samurai Aang. Oh and Momo vs Appa was the best fight in the series.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2007)

was there a special that i missed or something? they just jumped from 5 to 8


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope english TV had aired the episodes earlier 
when 10 didnt air I went all emo and went to bed.

And SMP: I always thought waterbenders had the ability to do that it seems that the show caught up with my mind


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2007)

ok uploading 306-308 right now to MU

don't complain to me about you not liking MU


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

I missed 6-7-8 

Downloading bundle now 

edit: WTF 9!?!?!?!


----------



## Piekage (Oct 26, 2007)

They're showing all 10 new episodes in the UK.


----------



## \zol (Oct 26, 2007)

Well for all of you who are tired of this madness 310 won't air today, and it'll be halted of to when we get it(or so I think) instead they'll replace it with the Awakening


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2007)

Summary


*Spoiler*: __ 





306 has some important background story on the previous firelord and avatar


*Spoiler*: __ 



zuko's mom is a decendant of the avatar 




307 toff and kotara make up and have some girl on girl mud fight and time

308 kotara meets the last southern water bender and is forced to learn the "darkest" waterbending form "blood bending"

309 aang has nightmares and daydreams, its a hilarious episode


----------



## Blix (Oct 26, 2007)

Muk said:


> 306 has some important background story on the previous firelord and avatar
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You should put spoilers on all of that.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2007)

and you should spoiler tag the quote =3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the streams and downloads guys. I would rep you but I gotta wait.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 26, 2007)

Episode 10 is Tomorrow 5;30pm 

and their showing all season 3 


UK TV is FInally worth watching again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Avatar ep.6 just came on... I don't watch re-runs


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 26, 2007)

wait.. am i missing something?

I stopped at episode 5!  (which aired last week)

how come i'm seeing 6,7,8 and 9!?!


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed the twist in this episodes origin story, but what had me laughing was that last line "oh, Sokka just hold hands"  I don't know to me it seemed like one of those endings where everyone laughs but in this case Sokka was trying to be the odd man out. Anyway all in all great episode, and what's more Iroh finally talks. Iroh's new voice actor is not bad, but I still miss Mako, may he rest in peace.


@lk3mizt said:


> wait.. am i missing something?
> 
> I stopped at episode 5!  (which aired last week)
> 
> how come i'm seeing 6,7,8 and 9!?!





> They're showing all 10 new episodes in the UK.


us poor americans will just have to wait 4 weeks to see up to episode 10


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Roku's four element bending scene was pretty cool.


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody get 306-307 and can re up?


----------



## Blix (Oct 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Roku's four element bending scene was pretty cool.



That was pretty impressive. In the preview for the new season, it didnt look like the attacks were that strong but in reality they were huge.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 26, 2007)

Iroh's voice while different still has that same old caring feel to it  it's aproved. Souzen's betrayal was a low blow though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2007)

Iroh proves once again, he's a badass genius. Planned this little event out.

Sozen is pretty much a little bitch now, he got owned by Roku and then tricked him.


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Roku's four element bending scene was pretty cool.



That whole episode was cool.

I think it's one of my favorite episodes ever; definitely this season. Roku is an effing 'G'.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Iroh's voice while different still has that same old caring feel to it  it's aproved. Souzen's betrayal was a low blow though.



Agreed  


lol betrayal


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 26, 2007)

*I likes Iroh's voice. They did a good job. 

Nice episode. But how the hell did Iroh get the scroll to Zuko's room? and how come he had the crown? *


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I likes Iroh's voice. They did a good job.
> 
> Nice episode. But how the hell did Iroh get the scroll to Zuko's room? and how come he had the crown? *



Quick.. someone think up Avatar's version of Plot no Jutsu and Plotkai.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Because iroh is iroh

nuff said


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 26, 2007)

kenshō said:


> Quick.. someone think up Avatar's version of Plot no Jutsu and Plotkai.



*You mods and you switching constantly from adviser and back.* 



Angel said:


> Because iroh is iroh
> 
> nuff said



*Yur mom in Iroh. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I likes Iroh's voice. They did a good job. *
> 
> *Nice episode. But how the hell did Iroh get the scroll to Zuko's room? and how come he had the crown? *


Iroh is part of the White Lotus Society, that's how.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Yur mom in Iroh. *



I wish she was


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I likes Iroh's voice. They did a good job.
> 
> Nice episode. But how the hell did Iroh get the scroll to Zuko's room? and how come he had the crown? *



Zuko had to get his mad Blue Spirit skills from someone 

PLus Irohs guard lacks Tea so Iroh  could probably walk out whenever he wants.


----------



## Blix (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I likes Iroh's voice. They did a good job.
> 
> Nice episode. But how the hell did Iroh get the scroll to Zuko's room? and how come he had the crown? *



The same way he buffed up in the cell.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 26, 2007)

kenshō said:


> Quick.. someone think up Avatar's version of Plot no Jutsu and Plotkai.



...Plotbending?

This ep was awesome, because Roku and Iroh were in it. Seems like Iroh can escape when he wants. Either he left the cell to give Zuko the note, or had someone else do it. Maybe he's waiting for the right moment.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Iroh is part of the White Lotus Society, that's how.



*That actually makes snse. 

repadoodle
* 


Angel said:


> I wish she was







Chatulio said:


> Zuko had to get his mad Blue Spirit skills from someone
> 
> PLus Irohs guard lacks Tea so Iroh  could probably walk out whenever he wants.



*Iroh could walk out whenever he wants to, it's be getting back like nothing happened that would be the hard part. *



Blix said:


> The same way he buffed up in the cell.



*But buffing up makes perfect sense. *


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Iroh is laying low.....he is waiting for something to happen


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the back story, it answered a lot of questions


----------



## Blix (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *But buffing up makes perfect sense. *



Well if you think about it, it does kind of make sense. Eating no food and working out all the time would do it.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe he delivered it himself

I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *That actually makes snse. *
> 
> *repadoodle*


I know  

*looks at rep
I got nothing repped.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 26, 2007)

lol at episode 9. Goku-Aang


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know
> 
> *looks at rep
> I got nothing.



*Check harder.   
*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2007)

Iroh is just pimp like that. He doesn't need reason, he just does it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Check harder.   *


*edits original post. * *


----------



## revengefulbeauty (Oct 26, 2007)

omg zuko being the great grand son of the bitch fire lord and Roku is 
 a awesome idea i thought we were gonna learn about a sex scandalor something lol they just made zuko's charater more loveable like more "you are the one" charater type right zuko looking like the main character if you ask me


----------



## revengefulbeauty (Oct 26, 2007)

and what ever happen to zuko's mother did she die???


----------



## Blix (Oct 26, 2007)

revengefulbeauty said:


> and what ever happen to zuko's mother did she die???




*Spoiler*: _My Theory_ 



 I think she was killed when Ozai asked to become fire lord and as punishment from Azulon, his wife was taken as collateral.


----------



## The Question (Oct 26, 2007)

You can watch the Avatar episodes 6-9 here:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 26, 2007)

Just watched Chapter 7. Hawky was awesome


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> You can watch the Avatar episodes 6-9 here:



I take my Imperial Crown off to you and am in your debt.


----------



## Neko (Oct 26, 2007)

Just watched 9

I lol'd


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2007)

Boo @ episode 9. 

Invasion on eppy 10...!


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 26, 2007)

nso said:


> Boo @ episode 9.
> 
> Invasion on eppy 10...!



There's nothing to boo at.

Anyway I felt the need to post this. These are fake titles to Avatar episodes if it were really an Anime

EP1-01-Encased in Ice, The Avatar Returns!
1-03-Aang's Home! The Air Temples Destroyed!
EP1-04-Welcome Visitors! Sokka in Love?
Ep1-10-The Rebel Band Freedom Fighters!
1-17-The Northern Air Temple Surivors? Aang's Questions!
EP1-18-The Visitors of The South! Tribes Reunited!
Ep1-20-The Battle is Over! The Moonlight Returns!
Ep2-02-Aang and Katara's Romance! Zuko's New Love?
Ep2-06-A New Member! Welcome The Blind Bandit!
Ep2-07-Zuko's Past! Painful Memories Return!
Ep2-11-Aang in Tears! The Search For Appa Begins!
Ep2-14-To Ba Sing Se! What is Wrong With This City?
2-15-The Tales of The Children! Zuko's Moved On!
Ep2-18-The Appearance of The Mysterious Earth King!
Ep2-20-Aang Fallen! A New Destiny Begins!
Ep3-01-Aang Reawakened! The Return of The Avatar!
3-02-Back To School! A New Disguise!
3-03-Katara's New Identity! I Won't Run Away!
3-04-Sokka's training! The Art Of The Sword revealed!
3-05-Trouble At The Beach! Azula's First Kiss?
3-06-The Connection Between Zuko And Aang Revealed!




*Credit


----------



## Piekage (Oct 27, 2007)

Seems like the invasion's going to fail, considering how soon it appears.


----------



## ricc (Oct 27, 2007)

Sparky sparky boom man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Seems like the invasion's going to fail, considering how soon it appears.


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they all will get captured... Aang, who also plays Pi Sho, will get more acquainted with Iroh and lmaster firebending.


ricc said:


> Sparky sparky boom man.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow the invasion is so close. And Aang lacks fire bending still.


*chuckles* Royal PARTS :rofl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Momo vs Appa



Most epic fight in Avatar history


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> There's nothing to boo at.



You bet your one box of rep there's something to boo at..! 

Honestly Avatar "non-plot-changing" episodes always makes me want to punch pregnant women in the stomach.

Which is a good thing I guess, because it shows my love for the series. Though I'll never down any chance Sokka gets to bust out his fake beard and mustache. It's always lawls.

I need my eppy 10 now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was epic indeed.

Hey, where's the resident gif maker? 


*Spoiler*: _I'm requesting... _ 





...a loop gif of Aang freaking out in episode 9 (09:30)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Seems like the invasion's going to fail, considering how soon it appears.



Something just doesn't seem right about it. It's so....sudden. Either the plan will fail or some unprecedented twist will occur. I guessing that this twist will indeed happen on episode ten since after that, Nick won't be showing episodes for a while. They will leave everyone wanting more at the seasons highest point.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 27, 2007)

lol, I have zero strength  just watched episode 7, man I love this show, nothings better than watching Sokka, Toph, and Aang scam hundreds of people out of their gold, oh and Hawkey is so cute


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 27, 2007)

nso said:


> You bet your one box of rep there's something to boo at..!
> .



Hey, I'm just here as a fan diplomat. One box or 10 doesn't matter to me.
Sorry to hear that you didn't like it. But I can't feign dislike either, I just loved it too much. This episode served as a bridge to the invasion, let's remember that that Gaang had nothing else to do but reach the rendezvous point for 7 episodes. Now they're there and reality finally comes to Aang that it's go time in a few days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> lol, I have zero strength  just watched episode 7, man I love this show, nothings better than watching Sokka, Toph, and Aang scam hundreds of people out of their gold, oh *and Hawkey is so cute*


It's too bad he was filler. Hawky > Momo


----------



## The Question (Oct 27, 2007)

Hawkey's delivering a message right now, he should be back.  I hope.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Hawkey's delivering a message right now, he should be back. I hope.


Sparky Sparky Boom Man's hawk took him out.


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sparky Sparky Boom Man's hawk took him out.



  

Its Combustion Man now


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait.. am i missing something?
> 
> I stopped at episode 5!  (which aired last week)
> 
> how come i'm seeing 6,7,8 and 9!?!


Haha same here. What the fuck?


----------



## Piekage (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe they all will get captured... Aang, who also plays Pi Sho, will get more acquainted with Iroh and master firebending.



As awesome as that would be, I doubt it'll go down like that. They'd be like 'Zomg! teh Avata!' and Aang would likely be killed on the spot. Plus, I think ep. 6 confirmed (IMO) that Zuko will teach Aang firebending. 

Also, how would Hawky know where to go? Not to mention that a Fire Nation hawk would draw some negative attention depending on were it lands.



> They will leave everyone wanting more at the seasons highest point.


That will make me a sad panda.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 27, 2007)

*is still holding out*

You guys are making it so hard though!

So many awesome spoiler hints!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> Its Combustion Man now


Sparky Sparky Boom > Combustion


Piekage said:


> *As awesome as that would be, I doubt it'll go down like that. They'd be like 'Zomg! teh Avata!'* and Aang would likely be killed on the spot. Plus, I think ep. 6 confirmed (IMO) that Zuko will teach Aang firebending.
> 
> Also, how would Hawky know where to go? Not to mention that a Fire Nation hawk would draw some negative attention depending on were it lands.
> 
> ...


No, they'll send another hawk to get wtfpwned.


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> *is still holding out*
> 
> You guys are making it so hard though!
> 
> So many awesome spoiler hints!



*ghostly voice* Jooooooooin us.......dooooooooooo it

btw nice set 



LIL_M0 said:


> Sparky Sparky Boom > Combustion



Agreed


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 27, 2007)

lol, aang went completely fruitloops in episode 9, though my absolute favorite line was "NO! My royal parts are showing!"  classic, oh wait I forgot "you're my forever girl baby," man when aang cracks up he really cracks up  <--is it just me or is this emoticon just hysterical


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> lol, aang went completely fruitloops in episode 9, though my absolute favorite line was "NO! My royal parts are showing!"  classic, oh wait I forgot "you're my forever girl baby," man when aang cracks up he really cracks up  <--is it just me or is this emoticon just hysterical




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone knows Appa vs Momo was the highlight moment 

Especially when the Guru came floating by


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. 

It was EPIC only a Aang vs Fire Lord fight can out rank that


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2007)

Everyone.. please follow suit like Royal Devil and Angel and if you're going to talk about anything past episode 6, keep it in spoilers. Some are trying not to watch the episodes that are uploaded onto Veoh.

Thanks.


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

wait i didnt put a spoiler tag? 

oops my-bad 


Gomenasai Kennnnnnnn-chan! 

Edit: I misread what ya said but that okay cuz im Hot!

Right Kennnnnnnnn-chan?


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't think I said anything too revealing in my post. Should I tag it anyway?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 No it can't. Ozai can burn the whole freaking world for all I care and it won't touch the awesomeness of samurai Momo and Appa with his three swords skillz. 

I mean they had freaking Koala sheep cheering for them. Koala sheep!!! not some boring human spectators


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No it can't. Ozai can burn the whole freaking world for all I care and it won't touch the awesomeness of samurai Momo and Appa with his three swords skillz.




*Spoiler*: __ 



........ damn i actually cant argue with that 

i would so watch a spin off show staing them and them fighting 




Ken-chan

I did an edit 

Look at it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> lol, aang went completely fruitloops in episode 9, though my absolute favorite line was "NO! My royal parts are showing!"  classic, oh wait I forgot "you're my forever girl baby," man when aang cracks up he really cracks up  *<--is it just me or is this emoticon just hysterical*


Hilarity does ensue each time I see that smiley.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm a bit confused about Zuko's family at the moment. Is Zuko's mom from Roku's side and Zuko's dad from Sozen's side?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, was something wrong with the C. Man's fire bending at the end of ep 7? It looked like he had a wtf moment after getting hit in the 3rd eye.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah u got that family tree right...


*Spoiler*: _Episode 307 & 309_ 



and the wtf moment w/  C.man, was... some1 stopped or blocked his attack with a barrier. Then  Cman looked to the side. that was a hint that theres another character in play,but s/he wasnt actually shown 8)

i just watch 309, it was alright... just about Aang being insomniac about the day of invation...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Member said:


> *I'm a bit confused about Zuko's family at the moment. Is Zuko's mom from Roku's side and Zuko's dad from Sozen's side?*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


How exactly is that confusing? Roku's wife had a child, who had a child, who married into royalty...


----------



## Random Member (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> How exactly is that confusing? Roku's wife had a child, who had a child, who married into royalty...



I didn't remember if Iroh said it was Sozin that was Zuko's great grandpa from his mom's side or if it was Roku. Just a brain fart


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2007)

Roku is from Zuko's mother's side.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Random Member said:


> I didn't remember if Iroh said it was Sozin that was Zuko's great grandpa from his mom's side or if it was Roku. Just a brain fart


Considering how Ozai is the Firelord, I'm gonna go with: 
Roku mom's side, Souzen dad's side


----------



## Random Member (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, I get it now.

Thanks you three.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 27, 2007)

Just watched ep 9.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Samurai Appa = Epic Win

And who doesn't love Sokka with his beard?




I wants my Ep. 10 & 11!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

heres a link to where u can watch 6-9
Link removed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks DD!


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2007)

if you want 306-309 ddl just check my sig

in 309 it was an epic fight


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 309_ 



Appa vs Momo samurai duel = EPIC!!





wow, didn't think that needed a spoiler. thanks moderator.......


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 27, 2007)

I hope ang is ready, how many episodes are in this season?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I hope ang is ready, how many episodes are in this season?


I guesse the usual 20.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 27, 2007)

Hai guise 

Watching 8-9 right now..and then I can keep up with all of your pish posh.


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2007)

I need 309, pls


----------



## RacheT (Oct 27, 2007)

6-9 were good.

6 was all around awesome. We need summoar Roku flashback  


*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



I actually considered back in the beginning of season 2 if it was possible for Katara to manipulate the human body through water bending. The body is made up of a vast amount of water, so the fact that she can actually control people (well, if her sense of morals weren't in the way) was pretty awesome. The old innkeeper was badass herself, it's a shame she got lost in the storyline after only one episode.

It looks like the eclipse is going to totally block out firebending according to Sokka. Something has to go wrong. It'd be way too easy for them to win when none of the firebenders can bend.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 27, 2007)

just watched ep 9. i think they lost it in this episode. it was like another shitty show. didnt like it at all.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir a Completly True


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2007)

man i loved that backround episode Avatar Roku=win


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

How the hell are there Avatar episodes that haven't even aired yet.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 27, 2007)

Why do you guys talk about and episode 309 its only on the 49th episode


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

because all 10 eps were shown ahead here in the UK, #10 comes out in like 2:45 hours
you can watch up to 9 here:* Return of Team Mythbuster*

do people know how to read here???!


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ thats no reason to call it episode Three hundred and ten. Its only on episode 49


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

who cares what its called X_X
its a bloody episode... sheesh


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2007)

Again guys, please keep anything passed what's aired on Nick in tags for those not keeping up with the uploads on Veoh. Thanks.



Fire Fist Ace said:


> Why do you guys talk about and episode 309 its only on the 49th episode



100 = season 1

200 = season 2

300 = season 3

So episode 309 is the 9th episode of the third season.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

Right everything is screwed up

I watched Ep 9 Last Night

Ep 6 this morning I'm on ep 8 the puppetmaster now


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 27, 2007)

kenshō said:


> Again guys, please keep anything passed what's aired on Nick in tags for those not keeping up with the uploads on Veoh. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i get it. It makes it easier to track episodes in each season


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn, that kind of makes me mad and that the wait in America is for nothing.

Now watching those episodes will ruin my schedule I have this weekend. -_-


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Right everything is screwed up
> 
> I watched Ep 9 Last Night
> 
> Ep 6 this morning I'm on ep 8 the puppetmaster now



Finally, you're back! What did you get banned so long for? Also, you should have watched the episodes in order. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Blood bending was truly amazing. I always reasoned that there's water in a lot of things and katara could use that water to her advantage. I guess she will have no other choice but to use blood bending during the invasion, probably against Azula or something.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Damn, that kind of makes me mad and that the wait in America is for nothing.
> 
> Now watching those episodes will ruin my schedule I have this weekend. -_-




Now you Know how It feels seriosuly 

Sometimes we in the UK have to wait 6 months after it aired on US tv for something to show on UK TV 

Internet Has put a stop to that now Kukukukuku




the Divine Emperor said:


> Finally, you're back! What did you get banned so long for? Also, you should have watched the episodes in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Persistant Flaming was the reason 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Puppetmaser  Too think the was somebody more Pyshcotic than Azula and it would be an Waterbender that Knocked me off my feet


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

You should be able to watch them all in high quality without downloading them here. If this doesn't work, the original link is on page 139, post number 2765.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

ok, i just checked the TV today
this is what it says: (i dunno if its a marathon or sumthing)


> *
> 5.30 - 6.30
> The Cross Roads of Destiny
> 
> ...


from 7.30 onwards, i dunno if thats a new episode? 'cos i havnt heard those titles before 8S... unless Uk changes the titles too? i duno, i dont watch nicktoons, i just DL the eps...


I will update later to confirm 8)


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2007)

^^Those are all old episodes.

The Fury of Aang I'm not sure of. Possibly The Avatar State episode?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

^The Fury of Aang is old also. Wow, what a disappointment. I thought people were posting again possibly because episode ten came out. Someone please pm me if the episode comes out today. I am anxious to see what will happen.


----------



## Noah (Oct 27, 2007)

'The Fury of Aang' is also 'The Desert', the episode after The Library.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

are these altered titles then?

i dont wanna sit for the whole time watching replays X_D


----------



## Enclave (Oct 27, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> just watched ep 9. i think they lost it in this episode. it was like another shitty show. didnt like it at all.



Plot heavy episodes cannot happen constantly.  I actually enjoyed the episode.  It had the feeling of some of the earlier episodes, before things got so serious.  We need episodes like that every once in a while, keeps the show light hearted and fun.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

NOO Tonights all replays 

NO New episode 10


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah episode 9 was funny in a dark mood setted season 3

as far as airing goes, no clue i don't have nick in germany or if i do i'd have to wait fo them to dub it. ... >_>; 

i just use the internet instead


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2007)

It seems that UK will air the Invasion special around the same time as US. Which is in about a month. Finally, something to look forward too.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> NOO Tonights all replays
> 
> NO New episode 10



Did you REALLY want part 1 of the invasion then have to wait weeks for part 2?!


----------



## kewlmyc (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> are these altered titles then?
> 
> i dont wanna sit for the whole time watching replays X_D



Yes, all of those are the "special" episode titles that nick gave to them to make them sound like tv movies.


----------



## \zol (Oct 27, 2007)

That's cool. Getting this material out early is nice. The filler content outed will ease the mood of Avatar(especially ep 9) and will kind out get us ready for the Invasion and eps to come will be serious


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

As far as episode 310 is concerned.What I think is pretty clear is that something will completely go wrong the Day of the Black sun. According to 'predictions' Aang STILL needs to learn to firebending.....also the episode is (I think, because the season should be around 20 episodes long) in the middle of the whole season; there are other things that need to happen. Also in most stories like this the hero never defeats the main villain when they are weakened. This means that Aang will probably defeat the Firelord sometime around the arrival of the comet.


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

Sooo...no episode 10?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 27, 2007)

Thankfully no.  309 was far enough.  310 would have caused so much annoyance with me as I would have watched it and then had to wait weeks for part 2.


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Thankfully no.  309 was far enough.  310 would have caused so much annoyance with me as I would have watched it and then had to wait weeks for part 2.



I would've been OK with that. 

Oh well suppose I won't have to set my TiVO the next 3 weeks anyway. That's one good thing.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

Fine time to start obsessing 

ONLY 5 WEEKS TILL EPISODE 10


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Fine time to start obsessing
> 
> ONLY 5 WEEKS TILL EPISODE 10




...........


----------



## Hio (Oct 27, 2007)

Appa will kick some asses in his new armor


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Fine time to start obsessing
> 
> ONLY 5 WEEKS TILL EPISODE 10



Wouldn't it be 4 weeks?


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

In the UK? Heh... anyway... whatever, so long as I get to watch it


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey hey hey... I don't have time to click the link to the previous page... I just go to last page, post what I need to say and get it over with


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Oct 27, 2007)

what's this "Secret of the Fire nation" ep or something on tonight? Is that the first ep of the 3rd season or am I just being completely stupid and ignorant?


----------



## \zol (Oct 27, 2007)

Secret of the firenation is an old thing. It's The Serpent's pass and The drill ep they aired as a  special.

Only and only get hyped up when you see The Day of Black Sun airing and report here immediately.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> *Episode 10 is Tomorrow 5;30pm*
> 
> and their showing all season 3
> 
> ...


Since this was obviously wrong, does anyone know when ep 10 really airs?


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Since this was obviously wrong, does anyone know when ep 10 really airs?



If it doesn't air today, at least- I'll call shenanigans but I'm not giving my hopes up.

Does no one know for sure though? I thought we had a Brit for every American here almost.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^Rite before Jesus comes back.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 27, 2007)

The old lady in episode 309 was really freaky 0.0. But episode 310 lighten up the mood but the part when Appa and Momo fought was just...weird.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

nso said:


> If it doesn't air today, at least- I'll call shenanigans but I'm not giving my hopes up.
> 
> Does no one know for sure though? I thought we had a Brit for every American here almost.


I haven't given up either, but it is beginning to look a lot like it hasn't aired yet.


taraa100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The old lady in episode 309 was really freaky 0.0.* But episode 310 lighten up the mood *but the part when Appa and Momo fought was just...weird.


You've got you're wires crossed. 310 hasn't aired... 
Also used spoiler tags.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

Alot of People are saying that 

Episode 310 will air on Monday 5:30pm


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont know why Katara was sad in ep 308

I would be happy to learn blood bending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



...because Crip bending would've been better is better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

^Hell yeah, bro.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> what's this "Secret of the Fire nation" ep or something on tonight? Is that the first ep of the 3rd season or am I just being completely stupid and ignorant?



The UK is showing reruns...unfortunately. I'm not exactly sure when episode ten is going to air. Hopefully, someone provides a date.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 27, 2007)

I think 10 is either Going to be shown of Sunday or Monday or not at all


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Episode 10 will air this Wednesday on Nicktoons in the U.K.*



.......trust me


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

Too bad i dont live in the UK


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> Too bad i dont live in the UK


And that makes what difference?
.................. 









*lives in U.S.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> Too bad i dont live in the UK


Downloads and Streams > Living in the UK


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Downloads and Streams > Living in the UK



QFT   



The_X_box_360 said:


> ..................



?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> Too bad i dont live in the UK



It doesn't matter, links to the episode are posted  here. I'm guessing you haven't seen episodes 7-9 unaired on Nick.


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

You guessed wrong


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> You guessed wrong


............

Then, exactly, what's "too bad" about not living in the U.K., for you?




For example, I watch *TONZZZZ* of Anime, however, I don't find anything "too bad" about NOT living in Japan..........


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...because Crip bending would've been better is better.




*Spoiler*: __ 



C's Up, B's Down....Crip Bending in this bitch.


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ............
> 
> Then, exactly, what's "too bad" about not living in the U.K., for you?
> 
> ...



I dont get to watch it _immediately_ on my huge television.

Thats what i meant 

I dun like waiting any amount of time


----------



## RacheT (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Her annoying sense of morals got in the way 

Waterbending is suddenly the most awesome bend in this series...I wonder if she can pull the water out of a person's body too...lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




You mean like "pee bending"? :rofl


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

It took me 13 Minutes to download 6-8 and 7 minutes for ep9 

If it took longer i would go into an insane rage


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel + Patience = sign of world ending


----------



## RacheT (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 not exactly what I had in mind. It seems pretty possible though. Katara was able to bend using sweat she produced, so she might be able to pull it out of a person's body (of course, killing them if she takes out enough.) She can pull it out of plants and trees so doing so through a person's pores is probably possible too  The fact that this is Y7/aired on Nickelodeon/Katara has a good sense of justice wouldn't let her go about killing people while she fights, so I don't think it will ever be considered. It's still awesome to think about though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Angel said:


> Angel + Patience = sign of world ending


lol 


RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly what I had in mind. It seems pretty possible though. Katara was able to bend using sweat she produced, so she might be able to pull it out of a person's body (of course, killing them if she takes out enough.) She can pull it out of plants and trees so doing so through a person's pores is probably possible too  *The fact that this is Y7/aired on Nickelodeon/Katara has a good sense of justice wouldn't let her go about killing people* while she fights, so I don't think it will ever be considered. It's still awesome to think about though.


This is true.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, so I gave in a little, but only enough to watch ep 7.

Lol Sparky Sparky Boom Man!


----------



## Neko (Oct 27, 2007)

I wanna see a Katara vs Azula final fight 

I hope it happens


----------



## Enclave (Oct 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder when we are going to find out the advanced form of Air Bending.  After all we know the other advanced forms already.

Fire Bending = Lightning Bending
Earth Bending = Metal Bending
Water Bending = Blood Bending
Air Bending = ???? Bending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah Enclave, I've been wondering that too.


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey, guys, since Aang knows waterbending and will soon learn firebending. Will that enable him to lavabend?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Shade said:


> Hey, guys, since Aang knows waterbending and will soon learn firebending. *Will that enable him to lavabend?*


Actually that'd be fire plus earth, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Air bending is elite in itself, second to none in the series so far.

Of course if this wasn't on Nickelodeon water bending would reign supreme when fighting other humans.


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, my bad, brain is on hold at the moment. So anyways, Aang should be able to lavabend now, right? he should really practice around with mixing elements. Otherwise, it's no fun to be the avatar.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe soundbending or even gravitybending would be advanced airbending.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Enclave said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been wondering that for some time. I asked it here about a month ago (but instead of blood bending I had substituted it with ice..that in itself was a sketchy assumption but bloodbending more or less seals the deal  )

It would be nice to see some type of refined version of air bending. If it's possible I'm sure Aang will have some sort of revelation towards the end of this season..but offhand I can't really think of anything he could do with air besides..well, bending air. He could bend carbon gases but I don't really see how that would prove useful.




nso: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would kill to see some sort of "bloodbending" come to exist in another show that has a more mature setting, with whoever can use it not be so shy as to abuse it. It seems awesome, and it's a shame we won't really get to see it in action because Katara  is a whiney bitch good-doing-well-justified-human-being-out-to-save-the-world.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Has blood been shown in the show at all yet? I'm curious and may have missed it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

RacheT said:


> nso said:
> 
> 
> > Enclave said:
> ...


 
I think I've got it!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Remember when Aang was cosplaying as Nightmare from the Soul Calubur series? 

He said something along the lines of creating an "air sword". Maybe he'll learn to use air more offensively (slice and dice) instead of evading attacks. Anyone agree?


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think I've got it!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like, instead of blasts of air he could condense it into a blade that can pierce rather than destruct? It's not exactly a different form of bending, but I suppose that is possible. He doesn't really have a defense besides earthbending, so being able to bend air to the point of a type of wall, or solid, would definitely grant him some advantages. 

A sidenote: It's probably been answered already, but since I lack the patience of reading the 5 or so pages I skipped, what were the multiple objects thrown at "Combustion Man?" When Aang and co. escape from him, I believe Aang and Toph both throw some form of projectiles at him to escape. Then as he tries attacking again you see several explosions near him and he flinches. Did I miss something?


----------



## atom (Oct 28, 2007)

Space Bending = Air Bending advancement.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Toph threw 2 rocks a big one immediately follwed by a smaller one. The big one blew up, while smaller flew through the debris hitting Sparky Sparky Boom Man in the head. This disoriented him, so he couldn't properly use "forehead-bend". That's why the space around him blew up instead of him firing a concentrated laser





Sonic said:


> Space Bending = Air Bending advancement.


epic fail...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How about sucking the air out of someone's lung? Or bending all the oxygen out of an area so they can't breath? You know, create a vacuum anywhere he wants. Or is that still too normal?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

You really didn't need to spoiler tag that RD1, lol

That would be freakin sweet. I wish I could do that... On second thought, no I don't. I've got a short fuse (which is why I don't carry my gun anymore).


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How about sucking the air out of someone's lung? Or bending all the oxygen out of an area so they can't breath? You know, create a vacuum anywhere he wants. Or is that still too normal?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like on "Heroes" when that kid sucks the oxygen out of his school and kills everyone in it.  So far all we've seen is airbenders being able to force air from themselves to another destination. Never being able to do the opposite. (Correct me if I'm wrong) So it's possible that that'd be one alternative. If he's able to remove the oxygen away from a firebender, not only would they not be able to efficiently use their firebending, but they would also find it quite hard to breathe.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Like on "Heroes" when that kid sucks the oxygen out of his school and kills everyone in it.  So far all we've seen is airbenders being able to force air from themselves to another destination. Never being able to do the opposite. (Correct me if I'm wrong) So it's possible that that'd be one alternative. If he's able to remove the oxygen away from a firebender, not only would they not be able to efficiently use their firebending, but they would also find it quite hard to breathe.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, in the pilot Aang creates a vacuum in of air from his glider in Sokka's hand to his hand. i don't think we've seen anything like this since then- but that was proof he could do it atleast.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone else notice the similarities between all of Roku's old friends and Aang's companions?

Water master - Sokka (Goofy from what we saw of him)
Earth Master - Toph (Blunt and stubborn)
Dragon - Appa. (...flys.)

Toph's line about friendship transcending death is what made me think of it. Perhps the Avatar isn't the only person reincarnated.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL Your photoshopping of the lipstick on Katara made me have to bite my tongue because I was laughing so loud at 2 AM. Well done, RK, well done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Anyone else notice the similarities between all of Roku's old friends and Aang's companions?
> 
> *Water master - Sokka (Goofy from what we saw of him)*
> Earth Master - Toph (Blunt and stubborn)
> ...


Wasn't he the same guy that trained Katara and macked on "gran gran"?


----------



## Omega id (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



I'm sorry but Katara is now broken... Blood Bending sounds rediculous.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 28, 2007)

The waterbenders needed to be wiped out so Katara would be the only broken one


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 28, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 308_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but Katara is now broken... Blood Bending sounds rediculous.




*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



Only under a full moon though.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 28, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 308_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but Katara is now broken... Blood Bending sounds rediculous.




*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



She can only do it on the full moon. And she doesn't seem the type that would use that kind of technique, even on an enemy.






LIL_M0 said:


> Wasn't he the same guy that trained Katara and macked on "gran gran"?



The guy was roughly thirty when he was training Roku if we go by looks alone. 

Roku lived another 50 or so years (Again, if we go by looks) which would make the guy around eighty when he died and Aang was born.

And then aang was frozen for a hundred years.

So yeah, unless that guy was a hundred and eighty no. It's not the same dude. 



nso said:


> LOL Your photoshopping of the lipstick on Katara made me have to bite my tongue because I was laughing so loud at 2 AM. Well done, RK, well done.



I try


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 308_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guesse it's just customary to look like that then.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



wtf!? i think blood bending is awesome! 

it's a pity she would not use it on an enemy. 

Use it on Firelord Orzai!


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Anyone else notice the similarities between all of Roku's old friends and Aang's companions?
> 
> Water master - Sokka (Goofy from what we saw of him)
> Earth Master - Toph (Blunt and stubborn)
> ...



I think their personalities were related only to show that Roku went through similiar training that Aang is currently going through. He might have had similiar companions/teachers, but I don't think there is any literal reincarnation. It'd be much too weird for Aang to meet all of Roku's friends on coincidence, much less them all to be reincarnated into different people.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The next episode is really funny, and the one after that is kinda scary/creepy. Bloodbending is both chilling and awesome at the same time. The way they portrey it, I'm surprised Nick is letting them get away with it.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The next episode is really funny, and the one after that is kinda scary/creepy. Bloodbending is both chilling and awesome at the same time. The way they portrey it, I'm surprised Nick is letting them get away with it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really have to agree. That's probably the most disturbing thing I've seen on Nick, or really any Y7 show. Being able to control someone's body through their blood is creepy, not to mention all of the additional alternatives that you can do with blood bending. Stopping bloodflow can kill a person, and in quite a grotesque manner too.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



I mean, I always thought about it, cause you know, water runs in a lot of things in nature, including the human body... I just never knew that this show would actually use that common sense and actually put that concept to use... especially since its supposed to be a nick show... and I'll tell you right now if this show were rated a few ratings higher we would've seen that old lady ripping people in half from the inside...

Katara will definately use blood bending but probably during situations that will really call for it (if they are captured again for example). Also, the moon may have some impact on Blood Bending but I still believe it's possible for Katara to blood bend without the full moon... after all, there wasn't a full moon all those days that the old lady was practicing on those rats... So I'm guessing it's all up to the person's strength.

But still, the way water bending was portrayed that episode completely changed my views about the water benders... Your given the impression that they are healers but this episode made me realize they can easily just as take away life as they can give it. Just how air benders can remove the air you breath from your nose/mouth.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a heads up, but the mods are getting pretty antsy about us talking about episodes outside of spoilers that haven't aired in America yet xP (That would be episodes 7-9)

Anyways, I totally agree. I still thought water bending could be destructive, but you also think of it as being a..positive way of bending? I suppose. It can be a powerful offense, true, but the way you can actually kill things to use it's power (trees, flowers, etc) was way off from what I had in mind about the bending. 

I wonder if any earthbender would ever be able to tear the minerals out of your body lol. That might be a bit difficult seeing as how low concentrated it is compared to the water in your body, but  The extent of bending seems to really know no limit. I just really wish they could go into stronger detail about it, but some things may not get covered due to it's young rating on it.


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2007)

308 is rulez

HERE


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 28, 2007)

309 was kewl, like the calm before the storm.

Any 310 previews yet?


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 28, 2007)

None that i've seen


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2007)

Can someone make a GIF from 309 of when Aang is in the badass DBZ-ish form. That was awesome.


----------



## Foretold (Oct 28, 2007)

If you give me the video in avi format, i'll be glad to do it.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2007)

Shade said:


> Can someone make a GIF from 309 of when Aang is in the badass DBZ-ish form. That was awesome.


And a GIF of Appa Vs Momo.


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

Spoilers fell out of their selective spoiler tags again, I guess.


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys need to spoiler ur stuff of eps past 6


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> You guys need to spoiler ur stuff of eps past 6



I'd listen to her. Her name is Angel because she killed one once. 

Any news on episode 10 in the UK yet? I think someone said Wednesday, but I think we can all understand my skepticism.


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2007)

nso said:


> Spoilers fell out of their selective spoiler tags again, I guess.



No, they haven't.

Spoiler tag anything passed what's aired guys. Some people are choosing not to or haven't watched the uploaded episodes that aired in the UK. Thanks.


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

The Smod said what i said


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> You guys need to spoiler ur stuff of eps past 6


And yet if the Americans were the ones ahead you wouldn't would you?


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

I would cuz clicking a spoiler tag takes almost no time, im not that lazy


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2007)

There are episodes past 6 out ?


----------



## Hio (Oct 28, 2007)

I want a preview of 310


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was epic indeed.
> 
> *Hey, where's the resident gif maker?*
> 
> ...


bump **


----------



## \zol (Oct 28, 2007)

Alright give me 13 mins

EDIT:


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

Is Aang gonna learn firebending or what? I know in 309 he said(sorta) that he wasn't...but shouldn't he learn it? I can't wait to see how it unfolds


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

I could do a GIF but you probably couldn't use it as an Avy due to large size


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> I could do a GIF but you probably couldn't use it as an Avy due to large size


I don't really use gifs for avys or sigs, they're just cool. Will you do one similar to my youtube vid? Aang freaking out like that is hilarious.


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Perfect! *repped


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Azula is a sociopath.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 28, 2007)

Azula is most definately a sociopath.


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

Azula is an apathetic sadistic sociopath


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 28, 2007)

Aula is an ugly, anorexix sycopath


----------



## Blix (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn, I can see you know posting that everywhere.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2007)

No episode ten yet? Argh, does someone have it's air date?


----------



## Shade (Oct 28, 2007)

Nopes. We have an air date for US fans, it's gonna be aired in 4 weeks. That seems to be the earliest it's gonna air.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Blix said:


> Damn, I can see you know posting that everywhere.


Cause it's just that cool.


----------



## Blix (Oct 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cause it's just that cool.



I never said it wasnt. You are gonna get people who arent watching the UK episodes confusion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Blix said:


> I never said it wasnt. You are gonna get people who arent watching the UK episodes confusion.


Good point... *edits posts.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the spoiler image Lil' Mo.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Oct 28, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Thanks for the spoiler image Lil' Mo.



Umm... Is it really that big of a deal? Aang freaks out. I doubt that will spoil anything for you..


And personally, why do we have to confine the discussion to spoilers just because it hasn't aired in the US? If it were vise versa, nothing would be spoiler tagged. Besides, its only a few clicks away if anyone REALLY wants to see it... If you haven't because you don't want to download anything, go to LiveVideo.com. Thats where I watched them


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Umm... Is it really that big of a deal? Aang freaks out. I doubt that will spoil anything for you..
> 
> 
> And personally, why do we have to confine the discussion to spoilers just because it hasn't aired in the US? If it were vise versa, nothing would be spoiler tagged. Besides, its only a few clicks away if anyone REALLY wants to see it... If you haven't because you don't want to download anything, go to LiveVideo.com. Thats where I watched them


 
I was referring to Lil' Mo's sig.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, you're right. That doesn't make much sense. I mean in the Konaha TV people start discussing the eps based on 2-chan(?) pics, which is way before we get subs.
> ​



I'd imagine that would be because people don't have to avoid that whole section if they don't want to be spoiled. This is the only discussion we have on Avatar on these forums, so I guess it'd be appropriate to hide spoilers, incase some unknowing forum member comes in here and gets spoiled by something that would totally ruin the moment for when they actually watch it, like

*Spoiler*: __ 



bloodbending 




That's just my take on it though. It's pretty hard to get spoiled by a .gif though, so it's a bit of an overreaction to say that .gif of Aang freaking out should be tagged.


*Spoiler*: _3-07_ 




Aang clearly has mad skills


----------



## The Question (Oct 29, 2007)

Aang's mad skills:


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's the avatar, he can swindle hundreds of people, he can dance, he can sweep ladies off their feet (well...he's getting there...kinda...), and let's not forget Goku-Aang from 03-09.  I can't wait to see what else Aang can do.

I like Hawkey, I hope he comes back.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> And yet if the Americans were the ones ahead you wouldn't would you?


QFT    

I've been sitting back waiting for someone else to say that. The logic behind us having to spoiler tag episodes that have already aired is pretty flawed.

*Perhaps, there should be a seperate thread for the American-show-only viewers?*


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2007)

> Besides, its only a few clicks away if anyone REALLY wants to see it...



That's the difference. It's choice. Some have expressed their choice not to go ahead of what's been aired where they live (some cracked and went ahead and watched those episodes _because_ this thread was tag-less for a while). Thus, spoiler talk will keep them away from this thread and this is the only Avatar thread in this forum. Plus, it wouldn't make sense to make another one since they'll both catch up to each other eventually anyway. 

Tags allow everyone to enjoy this thread and it only takes one click to execute.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> QFT
> 
> I've been sitting back waiting for someone else to say that. The logic behind us having to spoiler tag episodes that have already aired is pretty flawed.
> 
> *Perhaps, there should be a seperate thread for the American-show-only viewers?*



Has there been other shows that were aired in America before the UK, and spoiler tags were not needed for the episodes that hadn't been aired over there?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

kenshō said:


> *Tags allow everyone to enjoy this thread and it only takes one click to execute*.


*And that settles that topic.*


........or does it? "dun, Dun, DUUUUNNN!"







*Spoiler*: _Does this need spoilers?_ 



So I'm guessing that "Combustion Man" will be defeated on the Day of the Black Sun but will be a big reason of why the invasion fails.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *And that settles that topic.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Does this need spoilers?_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That would probably be the easiest way to conflict Aang & co. from successfully overthrowing Ozai before the eclipse passes. We've seen now that Combustion Man is basically useless for a short period of time if his eye/head is hit, making his attacks weak and unstable. So we do have some weakness shown from him now, but he'll probably be used as a plot device to flop the invasion time before the eclipse is over.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Has there been other shows that were aired in America before the UK, and spoiler tags were not needed for the episodes that hadn't been aired over there?


*Looks to the mods for that answer*

I don't live in the U.K. However, I do know that certain shows air in the U.S. earlier than they air in Canada, but there are no spoiler dilemmas in their threads. At least I think I'm right......


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> QFT
> 
> I've been sitting back waiting for someone else to say that. The logic behind us having to spoiler tag episodes that have already aired is pretty flawed.
> 
> *Perhaps, there should be a seperate thread for the American-show-only viewers?*


 
Well since this is my thread and I'm American, you wanna get started on the "UK thread"?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> *Well since this is my thread* and I'm American, you wanna get started on the "UK thread"?


I bet you were the kid that threatened to take your football if no one let you play, huh?  

You were being sarcastic, right? I mean, I really hope so. It's really not that crucial to argue over (especially over the net). We all like watching Avatar, and last time I checked, this was the "Avatar: The Last Airbender Discusion". Shouldn't that be enough?
​


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I bet you were the kid that threatened to take your football if no one let you play, huh?
> 
> You were being sarcastic, right? I mean, I really hope so. It's really not that crucial to argue over (especially over the net). We all like watching Avatar, and last time I checked, this was the "Avatar: The Last Airbender Discusion". Shouldn't that be enough?
> 
> ​


 
You do realize what I was responding to right? I was just pointing out how the idea was flawed as how I started this thread and I'm American. Why should there be a new separate thread from this for American only viewers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I knew what you were responding to. 
... And back to Avatar: 

Since I don't like reading spoilers, I predict that "Day of Black Sun" will be an epic two part event, the first ending in a cliff hanger. The second will pick up after the break. 
​


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Well since this is my thread and I'm American, you wanna get started on the "UK thread"?



I lol'd.

This is kind of a void argument. Mod ruling is put it in spoiler tags, so put it in spoiler tags. Americans that watched past episode 6 are spoiler tagging their things too, it's not a big deal at ALL.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 29, 2007)

nso said:


> I lol'd.


 
I'm not sure either you're laughing because you got my statement or you're laughing because you didn't. Either way *points to his reply statement posted earlier". I wasn't trying to seem arrogant.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Since I don't like reading spoilers, I predict that "Day of Black Sun" will be an epic two part event, the first ending in a cliff hanger. The second will pick up after the break.
> ​


hardy har har.......  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Long as there's an Epic duel featuring Sokka's swordplay, I don't really care what happens on the "Day of the Black Sun". 

Am I the only one that thinks that his new sword has some hidden power(s).
Perhaps, he'll be able to nullify some bending attacks, with his new sword?
Maybe, even, block the attacks from Combustion Man.....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> hardy har har.......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it is made from a meteor. So maybe it has some unique properties to it.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I'm not sure either you're laughing because you got my statement or you're laughing because you didn't. Either way *points to his reply statement posted earlier". I wasn't trying to seem arrogant.



I laughed because I got it. Or what i got was funny. It seemed arrogant but it was in response to someone else's arrogance so it's OK.


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is made from a meteor. So maybe it has some unique properties to it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sokka gave Toph a piece of that meteor after making the sword and we saw her bend it into all kinds of shapes (even into a key in Puppetmaster). But Toph _is_ a special earth bender so..


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> hardy har har.......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sokka will be useless as far as fights in this series if his sword doesn't have some sort of supernatural properties. If Sokka were to make any contact with his sword, it'd draw blood+possible death which=/=Y7 rating. He might just be running around defending or breaking objects if that's not the case, which isn't nearly as cool as him getting an actual fight for the climax.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

kenshō said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sokka gave Toph a piece of that meteor after making the sword and we saw her bend it into all kinds of shapes (even into a key in Puppetmaster). But Toph _is_ a special earth bender so..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Sokka isn't preparing to do battle against Earth Benders............ and I doubt anyone will be using his weapon besides him.






RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sokka will be useless as far as fights in this series if his sword doesn't have some sort of supernatural properties. If Sokka were to make any contact with his sword, it'd draw blood+possible death which=/=Y7 rating. He might just be running around defending or breaking objects if that's not the case, which isn't nearly as cool as him getting an actual fight for the climax.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight wouldn't have to be at the climax of the battle, just an Epic fight. The fact that it is rated Y7 plays a cheif role in my belief that his new sword has some hidden power. 

They spent an entire episode on the development of his sword skills, and went out the way to tell the entire story behind his new weapon.
They gotta be setting something up, right?


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 29, 2007)

I keep missing it dammit....could anyone tell me the titles of the last three or four episodes....thanks!!


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I wrong in believing that there's only 11 episodes (or somewhere around there) before Aang & co.'s story is over? If that's the case I don't think we're going to get two fights from Sokka in that span of time..so I think him having a revelation of a hidden power would be the climax, but that's aside the point.. 

It's possible though. It could also had been shown to display his (no matter how loony he came across) tactical and strategic behavior. I don't really know


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

RacheT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, sorry, but you're wrong about that. Chapter 11 is NOT the end. It's the climax to the current arc. Nor, is Book 3 the end (11 episodes from now is chapter 20, the end of book 3)

There will be 20 chapters in this book (Book 3 Fire). Then there will be "Book 4" or season 4. Unless, some shit hits some fan somewhere.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I could have sworn I read somewhere that Book 3 was the last season of Aang's story, ah well. xP They really have to bring Ozai down by this chapter regardless though.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

^If true, that sure as hell sucks. U.S. sure does drop the ball on good animated series, alot, but I don't see why Nick wouldn't squeeze at least 4 seasons out of this award-winning series.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 29, 2007)

There are 3 more seasons after this, the creators said so themselves.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 29, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Aang's mad skills:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Goku-Aang was a great moment


 .... And yeah Aaang is one of the most lovable characters ... and his voice action is also top-notch. 
Aang has just one thing left for him to do .... thats firebending ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you think Gitara would teach him bloodbending ??


----------



## Neko (Oct 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish Aang learned blood bending  but sadly it probably wont happen


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Aang learned blood bending  but sadly it probably wont happen


it would be cool if he did though


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> There are 3 more seasons after this, the creators said so themselves.



If you can prove this, I would rep you right now.


----------



## fireofthewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Angel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Aang learned blood bending  but sadly it probably wont happen




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking about this. Skilled fire benders can bend lightning, skilled water benders can bend blood, and skilled earth benders can bend metal. Do you think that air benders might also have a special ability too? If so, what do you think it could be?

I was playing with the idea of creating vacuum's but I don't think that would work very well...

PS, I think bloodbending will just belong to Katara, just like how Aang will not be able to bend metal or lightning as well (he might learn this way in the future, but I don't see him using it in the present).


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> There are 3 more seasons after this, the creators said so themselves.



I know, but doesn't *Aang's story* end this season?


----------



## Noah (Oct 29, 2007)

RacheT said:


> I know, but doesn't *Aang's story* end this season?



Yeah, it does. This part of Aang's story ends at the end of Book Three. Nick bought three more seasons, but we don't know if it'll be a new avatar or if it'll be another story later in Aang's life.

Also: Who the hell is Gitara?


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2007)

Noah said:


> Yeah, it does. This part of Aang's story ends at the end of Book Three. Nick bought three more seasons, but we don't know if it'll be a new avatar or if it'll be another story later in Aang's life.
> 
> Also: Who the hell is Gitara?



I hope the other seasons is later in his life, although, a new avatar doesn't sound too bad, it might ruin it though


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 29, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought that Airbender's special secondary ability was being able to agument movements. Like how Aang can run/jump super high and use his glider to the extent that he uses it.

Water Benders: Ice, steam, Plants/vines and blood.

Earth: Metal. Also they have some sort of magnetic abilities, which is how they stick to walls.

Fire: Lightning..obviously. Probably smoke TOO.

It seems as the higher they progress in skill the more specific their bending abilities become.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I always thought that Airbender's special secondary ability was being able to agument movements. Like how Aang can run/jump super high and use his glider to the extent that he uses it.
> 
> Water Benders: Ice, steam, Plants/vines and blood.
> 
> ...



Makes sense. 

We've seen Aang be able to breathe cold enough air to freeze things as well- so changing the temperature of it doesn't seem to far fetched.

And yeah- we saw smoke-..kinda with Ozai in episode 6. He was able to take some of the heat away from the lava and it _looked_ like smoke anyway.


----------



## Blix (Oct 29, 2007)

nso said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> We've seen Aang be able to breathe cold enough air to freeze things as well- so changing the temperature of it doesn't seem to far fetched.
> 
> And yeah- we saw smoke-..kinda with Ozai in episode 6. He was able to take some of the heat away from the lava and it _looked_ like smoke anyway.



That freezing this is a waterbender feat.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Blix said:


> That freezing this is a waterbender feat.



Not what I'm talking about, it's not. Watch the episode where they storm the castle in Ba Sing Se. He blows cold air down into a little moat-type thing and freezes it.


----------



## Blix (Oct 29, 2007)

nso said:


> Not what I'm talking about, it's not. Watch the episode where they storm the castle in Ba Sing Se. He blows cold air down into a little moat-type thing and freezes it.



Which episode is that?


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Blix said:


> Which episode is that?



Season 2 Episode 18 - The Earth King is the only one I can remember. But I'm positive he's done it more than once.


----------



## Blix (Oct 29, 2007)

Katara has shown that feat in season 1.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 29, 2007)

Aang also froze a huge lave flow with his breath once.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Blix said:


> Katara has shown that feat in season 1.



That was air waves- not water.


----------



## Noah (Oct 29, 2007)

Katara freezes things all the time. It seems to be pretty common practice for water benders to freeze things. Metal bending, however, is exclusive to Toph.

I'm guessing the secondary ability for Air bending is the speed augmentation, but I think some sort of sound manipulation would be a hardcore secondary. If Aang really wanted, I suppose he could probably learn to separate the gases in the air and remove the oxygen. That'd pretty much put air bending above all the others, even with water bending's newfound abilities considered.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

Noah said:


> Katara freezes things all the time. It seems to be pretty common practice for water benders to freeze things. Metal bending, however, is exclusive to Toph.
> 
> I'm guessing the secondary ability for Air bending is the speed augmentation, but I think some sort of sound manipulation would be a hardcore secondary. If Aang really wanted, I suppose he could probably learn to separate the gases in the air and remove the oxygen. That'd pretty much put air bending above all the others, even with water bending's newfound abilities considered.



That would be interesting. The only thing that I'd have to wonder about that is that Katara is a water bender; and therefore can remove the oxygen from water. Aang can't do the same, unless proven otherwise. He's an airbender. I don't think he'd be able to remove carbon components. I don't think they would ever touch on that though. If they were to, it'd get a bit chaotic at all the alternate compositions he could create.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 29, 2007)

RacheT said:


> That would be interesting. The only thing that I'd have to wonder about that is that Katara is a water bender; *and therefore can remove the water in oxygen. Aang can't do the same, unless proven otherwise. *He's an airbender. I don't think he'd be able to remove carbon components. I don't think they would ever touch on that though. If they were to, it'd get a bit chaotic at all the alternate compositions he could create.




Er There is No Water In Oxygen there is Oxygen in Water is that what you meant


----------



## RacheT (Oct 29, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Er There is No Water In Oxygen there is Oxygen in Water is that what you meant



 yes, my bad.

*edits


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 30, 2007)

um... has anyone watched season 3 yet, cause it looks like you guys are talking about seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

There's plenty of season 3 discussion going on in this thread. We even have to spoiler tag some of our posts because some season 3 episodes have only aired outside the U.S.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> If you can prove this, I would rep you right now.


Sorry, just reread my sauce, it failed me
Link removed


> Newsarama Note: The original article stated that there were three more seasons of of Avatar coming. According to Nickelodeon, that is not the case as of this time. We regret the error.


D'oh!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2007)

> Newsarama Note: The original article stated that there were three more seasons of of Avatar coming. According to Nickelodeon, that is not the case as of this time. We regret the error.



I told you guys that a long time ago. This shouldn't be any new news. Just before this season came out, someone posted a link to a site givine previews and stated that it was official that there would only be three seasons.


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> um... has anyone watched season 3 yet, cause it looks like you guys are talking about seasons 1 and 2.



Except for Iroh and Zuko's character developments- and maybe Sokka's- there hasn't been much to talk about in season 3- other than future episodes.


----------



## Neko (Oct 30, 2007)

Its obvious it would stop at 3. I hope they show them in the future at the end like maybe 20-30 yrs old or so


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope Katara dies in the end and Aang gets with Toph. TophXSokka is gross and weird and i hope it doesnt ever happen. Katara is like Sakura in the manga Pein...USELESS


----------



## Neko (Oct 30, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I hope Katara dies in the end and Aang gets with Toph. TophXSokka is gross and weird and i hope it doesnt ever happen. Katara is like Sakura in the manga Pein...USELESS



lol no.

Shutup and gtfo


----------



## RacheT (Oct 30, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I hope Katara dies in the end and Aang gets with Toph. TophXSokka is gross and weird and i hope it doesnt ever happen. Katara is like Sakura in the manga Pein...USELESS



Sakura can't pull a person into a million pieces at the will of her fingertips.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2007)

The only good parings so far are the zuki soka, ty lee sokka, and and yue sokka, because their age and maturity level is actually equal



*Spoiler*: _Episode 308_ 



AND PEPLE, I TOLD'YAL BLOODBENDING WAS COMING
DID YOU BELIEVE ME?
NOOOOO
No you went and got yourselves nailed


----------



## Foretold (Oct 30, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks Sokka and Toph make a cute couple


----------



## Neko (Oct 30, 2007)

Your not the only one


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 30, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Sokka and Toph make a cute couple



That'd be some rough sex for poor Sokka


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 30, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Sokka and Toph make a cute couple



no your not, im all for toph and sokka to hook up. 
it is hinted in season 2 that toph kinda likes sokka when they were on there way to ba sing sei and when they were crossing the river in serpents pass, toph fell in the water and was drowing and when sokka saved her she was blushing.


----------



## Rukie (Oct 30, 2007)

The U.K. is already on episode 3x09, and it sounds like they'll be getting 3x10 and beyond starting this weekend. I hope they don't get the series finale before us.

If anyone here is in the U.K., please confirm this, this is just what I heard, and I don't know whether to believe it or not.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> no your not, im all for toph and sokka to hook up.
> it is hinted in season 2 that toph kinda likes sokka when they were on there way to ba sing sei and when they were crossing the river in serpents pass, toph fell in the water and was drowing and when sokka saved her she was blushing.



Sounds romantic.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 31, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> no your not, im all for toph and sokka to hook up.
> it is hinted in season 2 that toph kinda likes sokka when they were on there way to ba sing sei and when they were crossing the river in serpents pass, toph fell in the water and was drowing and when sokka saved her she was blushing.



Sokka didn't save Toph, Suki did. Granted Toph did blush (and thanked Sokka) at 1st until Suki said it was her, then Toph said to let her drown. I rather see Sokka and Suki get together, if she's still alive...right now only Aang and Katara seems to be the couple at the end. On Ji was pretty sweet to Aang...but guess she was a one-off filler character never to be seen again.


----------



## Snow (Oct 31, 2007)

Sci-Fi said:


> Sokka didn't save Toph, Suki did. Granted Toph did blush (and thanked Sokka) at 1st until Suki said it was her, then Toph said to let her drown. I rather see Sokka and Suki get together, if she's still alive...right now only Aang and Katara seems to be the couple at the end. On Ji was pretty sweet to Aang...but guess she was a one-off filler character never to be seen again.



Toph actually kissed Suki thinking she was Sokka- which was the hilarity of it.


----------



## The Question (Oct 31, 2007)

Angel said:


> Its obvious it would stop at 3. I hope they show them in the future at the end like maybe 20-30 yrs old or so



Maybe it'll show some of them as old geezers, like Bumi.  I have this mental image of a semi-senile Sokka and Zuko.

Zuko: Hey, remember all those times I tried to kill the Avatar?
Sokka: Oh yeah!  Good times, good times...


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 31, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Am i the only one who thinks *Sokka and Toph make a cute couple*


Im a straight shot with a bow.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 31, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Sokka and Toph make a cute couple



well....not a big fan of 12 year olds getting together with older teenagers.
Suppose it could work if she were his age. It's all about Suki for now though.


----------



## narutofangd (Oct 31, 2007)

Rukie said:


> If anyone here is in the U.K., please confirm this, this is just what I heard, and I don't know whether to believe it or not.



We were supposed to get episode 10 last week everyone  confused


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> It's all about Suki for now though.



Used to like that one as well, though I'm not for necrophilia


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Rukie said:


> The U.K. is already on episode 3x09, and it sounds like they'll be getting 3x10 and beyond starting this weekend. I hope they don't get the series finale before us.
> 
> If anyone here is in the U.K., please confirm this, this is just what I heard, and I don't know whether to believe it or not.



We all know this and the majority of us has watched upto episode 309. We're currently awaiting ten.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Used to like that one as well, though I'm not for necrophilia



So is she dead then? Well I'm for Ty Lee/Sokka personally.


----------



## Shade (Oct 31, 2007)

She's not confirmed dead but yes, I don't think she's coming back into the picture.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

Foretold said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Sokka and Toph make a cute couple


No but I am probably the only one who thinks Aang and Anji make a cute couple. I mean I still support Kataraang but Aang and Anji look so cute together. Why can't Aang be a shipping pimp like Sokka?


----------



## Gamble (Oct 31, 2007)

<_< 

Hoping this thread doesn't turn into a discussion about 12-14 year old pairings for the month or so lapse of no new episodes.


----------



## Neko (Oct 31, 2007)

Hoping won't stop it

you should just say Shut up 


SHUT UP PPL!! talk about somethin else


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> <_<
> 
> Hoping this thread doesn't turn into a discussion about 12-14 year old pairings for the month or so lapse of no new episodes.


When that happens, I'll just log off.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 31, 2007)

Butt discussing shipping is fawn.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 1, 2007)

^okay then anyone know if waterbender become stronger on the day of black sun 

and since the princess is the moon can't she make the ecilpse longer?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

No on those two.

Waterbenders become stronger during the full moon, not the absence of the Sun. And Suki couldnt do anything like that, I think theres a code of ethics between spirit gods.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

masterriku said:


> ^okay then anyone know if waterbender become stronger on the day of black sun
> 
> and since the princess is the moon can't she make the ecilpse longer?





Superman Prime said:


> No on those two.
> 
> Waterbenders become stronger during the full moon, not the absence of the Sun. And Suki couldnt do anything like that, I think theres a code of ethics between spirit gods.


@Superman Prime

What happens if it's the "full moon" that's blocking out the sun?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 1, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> @Superman Prime
> 
> What happens if it's the "full moon" that's blocking out the sun?



Then waterbenders reap the full moon's power just like any other full moon, and the fire benders' powers are blocked.

? <_<


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> @Superman Prime
> 
> What happens if it's the "full moon" that's blocking out the sun?


Doesnt "look" like a full moon, the Eclipse. There's no moon light.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2007)

does anyone know if nick - uk or the us are going to air episode 10, 11 this week?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2007)

Sokka is 15.  I love 3 year gaps, I am the result of one.

Also has Day of Black Sun pt. 1 aired in the UK yet?


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 1, 2007)

Muk said:


> does anyone know if nick - uk or the us are going to air episode 10, 11 this week?



US said they would show the first 10 of the season over a 10 week period

so 4 more weeks till 310


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Doesnt "look" like a full moon, the Eclipse. There's no moon light.


I was being sarcastic......

Also, I was making the point that in the Avatar-verse an eclipsing moon might be as good as a full moon.


I can't totally recall what they discussed win they found out about the eclipse, in the library episode, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did mention an increase in the waterbending powers.
Does anyone know the name of that episode and have a link to it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I was being sarcastic......
> 
> Also, I was making the point that in the Avatar-verse an eclipsing moon might be as good as a full moon.
> 
> ...


It's called "The Library" 
*Chapter 10 The Library*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 1, 2007)

I somehow just realized the vast area that Aang & co. have covered since beginning their journey, and the development they had throughout it. If anyone were to put any real effort into doing so, an RPG of the show could really be awesome.


----------



## Shade (Nov 1, 2007)

Someone should make an Avatar MMO.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 2, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I somehow just realized the vast area that Aang & co. have covered since beginning their journey, and the development they had throughout it. If anyone were to put any real effort into doing so, an RPG of the show could really be awesome.



don't I know it, especially with different manipulations of bending elements and new technologies of next gen gaming consoles, an Avatar RPG would be awesome. Unfortunately Nick doesn't put any money towards games based on their shows, which in any other instance wouldn't matter much considering the game concepts they pull out of their asses for nicktoons are as lame as the shows their based on (spongebob anyone?). However, in the case of Avatar the plot and animation could yield an entertaining game experience that is also pleasing to the eye, but we will never see and official game that could live up to they hype. I mean just look at the first avatar game, the cell shading was horendous, and camera angles were worst than KHI, and the objectives were repetitive and lame (batteling animals? Come on couldn't that have at least tried to make it relevant). They've since brought out a 2nd game but I guessing it'll probably be just more of the same.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 2, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> don't I know it, especially with different manipulations of bending elements and new technologies of next gen gaming consoles, an Avatar RPG would be awesome. Unfortunately Nick doesn't put any money towards games based on their shows, which in any other instance wouldn't matter much considering the game concepts they pull out of their asses for nicktoons are as lame as the shows their based on (spongebob anyone?). However, in the case of Avatar the plot and animation could yield an entertaining game experience that is also pleasing to the eye, but we will never see and official game that could live up to they hype. I mean just look at the first avatar game, the cell shading was horendous, and camera angles were worst than KHI, and the objectives were repetitive and lame (batteling animals? Come on couldn't that have at least tried to make it relevant). They've since brought out a 2nd game but I guessing it'll probably be just more of the same.



I know of both games currently out, which is why I didn't go into any real detail in my previous post. It was just fun to speculate, even if Hell would have to freeze over, thaw, and freeze again, before we saw anything that could be acceptable.


----------



## Spica (Nov 3, 2007)

Haven't seen so many episodes of Avatar. 
Are there any cannon pairings that are 'good'?
I've been bombarded by Zuko x Katara-fans all week.  Is Zuko x Katara good? Or is it as crackalicious as ItaSaku?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

Zuko and Katara are together for like, 10 minutes of an episode. It's a crack pairing more than anything. The only canon ones really are Katara and Aang (somewhat), Zuko and Mai.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> US said they would show the first 10 of the season over a 10 week period
> 
> so 4 more weeks till 310




Thanks for the info but.....


How did you get banned again:haterade?


----------



## Foretold (Nov 3, 2007)

4 weeks

@the Divine Emperor, love your sig


----------



## Neko (Nov 3, 2007)

I cant be waiting that long


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2007)

crap so it's only guaranteed that they are airing 10 episodes in 10 weeks and then they might take another super long break until the next episode 



nooo


----------



## Hio (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't watch watch-avatar.com anymore


----------



## \zol (Nov 3, 2007)

Meh, I still feel no regret in watching the eps early. But some bad news, the DoBS will be pushed to the next friday for some god damn spongebob marathon. But don't count out Canada or the UK though.


----------



## The Question (Nov 3, 2007)

I usually go to Avatar portal or animeblogz to watch Avatar episodes.  I'll sometimes go to youtube or dailymotion.

Hey, here's a third Chibi Avatar mini episode.  Did it air with the episodes in the UK or did I just miss it when it aired the first time?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1j19cq3E6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hio said:


> I can't watch watch-avatar.com anymore


Try anime-plaza.nl, that's where watch-avatar stole all of their vids from... But beware of the pop-ups. 
​ 


jayedynn said:


> I usually go to Avatar portal or animeblogz to watch Avatar episodes. I'll sometimes go to youtube or dailymotion.
> 
> *Hey, here's a third Chibi Avatar mini episode. Did it air with the episodes in the UK or did I just miss it when it aired the first time?*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 3, 2007)

M0, have you been posting that speedfreak Aang everywhere or just in this topic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> M0, have you been posting that speedfreak Aang everywhere or just in this topic


Speedfreak... hmmm I never thought of calling him that before. lol

No, not everywhere, just this topic.


----------



## The Question (Nov 3, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Avatar Abridged episodes on youtube?  They're pretty hilarious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Has anyone seen the Avatar Abridged episodes on youtube? They're pretty hilarious.


I just watched ep1. It started out kinda lame, but it got funnier as it progresed.

"skepticism, Skepticism, SKEPTICISM!!!"


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 4, 2007)

I wtached the latest episode. It was funny how that guy pwned himself beacuse of a pebb le.It reminded me of david VS goliath.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 4, 2007)

pebble > Combustion Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2007)

Any real word on episode 10's air date?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> pebble > Combustion Man



That seems to be the case


----------



## Ronin (Nov 4, 2007)

I think sparky sparky boom man sounds better,lol.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2007)

Now that I look back, I'm surprised that Katara didn't get arrested for being a 
*Spoiler*: _ If you look that's your own damn fault_ 



blood bender?


 I mean the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



old lady did say it right in front of the fire nation people.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

i don't think they were worried about her and hell they would probably not know that "blood bender" is a super master water bender

and she just saved them


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2007)

And oh, is it just me or have the recent episodes (or at least this season so far) been screaming out pedo/loli situations? I mean with Katara especially. That or the show is starting to be a little bit towards a mature audience but at the same time keeping it kiddy. There was the mud-fight, Katara almost looking naked when she was overhearing Sokka and Toph conversate, the Beach episode with the Fire kids and their clothing choices, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Katara bending over while helping Aang try to relax in episode 9


 and some others that I'm forgetting at the moment. I don't mind it but I'm surprised that Nick is calm about it. That or I have a perverted mind and see things like that.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 4, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Now that I look back, I'm surprised that Katara didn't get arrested for being a
> *Spoiler*: _ If you look that's your own damn fault_
> 
> 
> ...


Well, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they probably figured that messing with someone who could take out that old lady is no joke. Either that or they didn't know what she was talking about. She WAS crazy after all.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And oh, is it just me or have the recent episodes (or at least this season so far) been screaming out pedo/loli situations? I mean with Katara especially. That or the show is starting to be a little bit towards a mature audience but at the same time keeping it kiddy. There was the mud-fight, Katara almost looking naked when she was overhearing Sokka and Toph conversate, the Beach episode with the Fire kids and their clothing choices,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



first you have a perverted mind

second you have a perverted mind

third you have a perverted mind

fourth no it isn't just you i like the mud fight and other stuff

fifth ... i can't think of anything


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Any real word on episode 10's air date?



Nick's airing episode 10 and 11 on the friday after Thanksgiving (I think it's the 30th).


----------



## Enclave (Nov 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Nick's airing episode 10 and 11 on the friday after Thanksgiving (I think it's the 30th).



Crazy Americans and your late Turkey Day.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 4, 2007)

mmmm turkey but no avatar noezzzzzzzzzz my soul has been fractured by this event


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 4, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Crazy Americans and your late Turkey Day.



It gets us out of school and that's all that matters


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 4, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It gets us out of school and that's all that matters



True dat


----------



## Gamble (Nov 4, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> And oh, is it just me or have the recent episodes (or at least this season so far) been screaming out pedo/loli situations? I mean with Katara especially. That or the show is starting to be a little bit towards a mature audience but at the same time keeping it kiddy. There was the mud-fight, Katara almost looking naked when she was overhearing Sokka and Toph conversate, the Beach episode with the Fire kids and their clothing choices,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda sorta. Regardless of Nick's intentions, I'm pretty sure those images are bound to hit some pro-loli website where screencap edits are abundant.

I don't think Nick was intentionally going for a "mature" mudfight, however if Aang stopped whining about his training and started getting infatuated over it, I would have believed everything in your post


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2007)

Is it me or does the live action movie of avatar has the potential to fail?


----------



## The Question (Nov 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just watched ep1. It started out kinda lame, but it got funnier as it progresed.
> 
> "skepticism, Skepticism, SKEPTICISM!!!"



I like Iroh's Yiddish accent.  In one of the later episodes (3 or 4), we find out that Iroh has a mandatory 'Naked Iroh time'.:rofl


----------



## Shade (Nov 4, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Is it me or does the live action movie of avatar has the potential to fail?



Indeed. However, it also has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Is it me or does the live action movie of avatar has the potential to fail?


yeah it does.

it will either be utter failure or complete awesomeness. there will be no middle ground.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Nov 4, 2007)

the storyline is ok..... but i dnt like immitation animes.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2007)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> the storyline is ok..... but i dnt like immitation animes.


 
It's influenced by anime but it's not trying to be anime. I made that very mistake when I first started this thread. It's the damn people who are not fans that actually come to that conclusion or at least the people that only watch a few episodes or trailers.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 5, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Kinda sorta. Regardless of Nick's intentions, I'm pretty sure those images are bound to hit some pro-loli website where screencap edits are abundant.
> 
> I don't think Nick was intentionally going for a "mature" mudfight, however if Aang stopped whining about his training and started getting infatuated over it, I would have believed everything in your post


 
Lol, I see.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 5, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Crazy Americans and your late Turkey Day.


Thread won.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 5, 2007)

T_T i am so happy i found watch-avatar... now to catch all the 6 episodes i missed


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

The show sucks... Times ten. (At least for me. To all those who like it, I have nothing against you. I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside the fact that it's not technically an anime, I'll explain why I dislike it... Well, right below.)

Now if it had been made in Japan and didn't have lame-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.

((Maybe if they made it into a manga, I would read it. But then again, America-made manga never turns out good. >_<))

EDIT: Oh, and I can't believe I missed such a horrid misspelling... Christ, it's **Nickelodeon. xD  ~Me = Gramar Nazi~ Oh, and get used to it if you dislike it, I'll be around for a while. And I'll apologize now in case I offend someone in the near future. Sorry. ;D


EDIT 2: ...Wow, seriously? This forum is totally disorganized. I've seen, in numerous threads, numerous accounts of extreme spam. I've now witnessed just plain spam posts consisting of things such as only periods, double-posting (in this thread, just now, which just drew the line. xD ), and even TRIPLE-POSTING. Jesus christ, this forum needs some damned moderators.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> The show sucks... Times ten. (At least for me. To all those who like it, I have nothing against you. I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside the fact that it's not technically an anime, I'll explain why I dislike it... Well, right below.)
> 
> Now if it had been made in Japan and didn't have lame-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.
> 
> ...


Shut      up.


----------



## Shade (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> The show sucks... Times ten. (At least for me. To all those who like it, I have nothing against you. I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside the fact that it's not technically an anime, I'll explain why I dislike it... Well, right below.)
> 
> Now if it had been made in Japan and didn't have lame-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.
> 
> ...



This much fail can be condensed into one post? You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Noah (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> The show sucks... Times ten. (At least for me. To all those who like it, I have nothing against you. I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside the fact that it's not technically an anime, I'll explain why I dislike it... Well, right below.)
> 
> Now if it had been made in Japan and didn't have lame-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.
> 
> ...



Ooh. Self-contradiction. Me likey.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 5, 2007)

Well Kumoriken, as soon as the Japanese dub comes, I'll send you a link and then you can start enjoying the show because the voices seem to be the only thing you don't like.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

i think the voices are perfect imo. specially because this was an american voice cast, they fit their characters really well, ofcourse thesame thing would happen if it was eng-jap, and jap-eng. which is why naruto sounds horrible at times because english wasnt the original voice over.

the characters' voices were cast so it would suit their personality... so i dont really know your problem because avatar being english isnt really much of a deal. since this IS american animation.


----------



## xwx (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi! Im not so big Avatar fan so my question will be stupid a little for you. I think it might have mentioned at begining of the series...
something is not clear abaut these bending abilites. Are there ppl who cant bend at all? For example Azula's friends or Sokka. Is it a unique thing which may be born with them? And how could water benders die out at the south pole. Never born anyone who was able to bend water at all? Or Why didnt masters from the northern tribe teach the southerns how to bend water?
Sorry for these stupid questions, but pls just ignore this post if it's annyoing you instead of offensive answers.thanks


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> The show sucks... Times ten. (At least for me. To all those who like it, I have nothing against you. I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside *the fact that it's not technically an anime*, I'll explain why I dislike it... Well, right below.)
> 
> Now *if it had been made in Japan* and didn't have *lame*-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.
> 
> ...


Many people would say that, trashing an animation, because "it's not technically an anime", is very *lame*.... well, some people would say that.  


As far as the comments in your 2nd EDIT goes, *I find TROLLING to be a far more annoying element than any of the things you listed.*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 5, 2007)

*Anime is just the Japanese word for cartoon. Technically Spongebob is an anime. 

Japanese cartoons just have certain characteristics so people use the word anime to refer to Japanese cartoons. 

Not liking something because it's "not an anime" is stupid." 
*


----------



## zan (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok that is a really lame reason not to like it...Just because its not an anime?Come on man not every good cartoon has to be a freaking animes..If you look at the show as a whole you will see its better then some of the animes that are out there..It has a soiled story line.The character are great and the animation is one of the best works done in years. It can go hand to hand with most anime art work.There is nothing wrong with the voice you just looking for reason why not to like it..The voices suit the characters.


----------



## Noah (Nov 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i think the voices are perfect imo. specially because this was an american voice cast, they fit their characters really well, ofcourse thesame thing would happen if it was eng-jap, and jap-eng. which is why naruto sounds horrible at times because english wasnt the original voice over.
> 
> the characters' voices were cast so it would suit their personality... so i dont really know your problem because avatar being english isnt really much of a deal. *since this IS american animation*.



I'm pretty sure you got it right there.

American animation: If it isn't teh funnies, it's not good enough for the internorts! (See also: varying DC-comic based cartoons)


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Well Kumoriken, as soon as the Japanese dub comes, I'll send you a link and then you can start enjoying the show because the voices seem to be the only thing you don't like.



Wow, it seems like this is the only guy who actually listened to what I said. >_>

All you others were just acting like fanboys and flaming me just because I dislike it.
Hah. Did you READ my post, guys? The whole part in parentheses, about it just being bad for ME? And how I have nothing against people who like it? Huh. Apparently you guys like fighting more than anything. xD
I don't like the voice-overs. Aang's voice is a bit too high-pitched to my liking. I could go on about the other voice actors but I won't.
And the whole part about it not being an anime is the part about them trying to use the overused anime expressions with an American artist. The art sometimes doesn't come out too great-looking, at least in my opinion. Well, obviously it doesn't matter if it's in my opinion or not here, either way, you guys will get pissed at me. ;D

Sorry that I dislike your precious little Nickelodeon cartoon, but you don't have to yell at me about it.  >__>


----------



## Foretold (Nov 5, 2007)

Wrong thing to say in a  discussion full of Avatard's


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Wow, it seems like this is the only guy who actually listened to what I said. >_>



Polygon and Xbox360 seemed to understand you just fine. 



> I gotta say, it's a really great idea for an anime, but beside the fact that it's not technically an anime



With this you're basically implying, that it is a good idea, but because it is not an idea for an anime it just isn't as good. 



> Now if it had been made in Japan and didn't have lame-ass voice-overs, I might have liked it a bit better. I'll admit, I liked it the first few episodes, but the goofy-ass voices drove me off.



I'll give that disliking voices makes sense, but again, one of the things you held against the series was that it wasn't Japanese. 



> ((Maybe if they made it into a manga, I would read it. But then again, America-made manga never turns out good. >_<))



Again, you imply since it is not originated in Japan, it can't be as good. 



> All you others were just acting like fanboys and flaming me just because I dislike it.



I think it was because of your "not Japanese=not as good" more than anything. Xbox 360 and Polygon didn't really say much on your dislike of the voice actors, but more on you implying that it's not good because it isn't produced by the Japanese. Which is a really ridiculous reason. 



> Hah. Did you READ my post, guys? The whole part in parentheses, about it just being bad for ME? And how I have nothing against people who like it? Huh. Apparently you guys like fighting more than anything. xD



You can't really come to such a conclusion based on how they reacted to you. You did give some ridiculous reasons on why you didn't like it. Really naive to expect someone not to try and dispute certain reasons. 



> I don't like the voice-overs. Aang's voice is a bit too high-pitched to my liking. I could go on about the other voice actors but I won't.
> 
> And the whole part about it not being an anime is the part about them trying to use the overused anime expressions with an American artist.



Early anime was inpsired by Disney cartoons, and Warner Bros. cartoons of the past, if you saw Astro Boy, you'd see the strong similarity it has with it. During that time, while it tried to emulate the animation, but they couldn't quite do it, over time, Japanese animation became more refined and creating many unique styles to form anime to what it is today.

I don't really find anything wrong with Avatar having anime influences. American animation seems to have lost its way for the most part, and I don't feel having anime influences to try to improve the quality of animation over here is bad. 



> The art sometimes doesn't come out too great-looking, at least in my opinion. Well, obviously it doesn't matter if it's in my opinion or not here, either way, you guys will get pissed at me. ;D



The art isn't the best, but it is better than most american animation today, and some anime nowadays. 



> Sorry that I dislike your precious little Nickelodeon cartoon, but you don't have to yell at me about it.  >__>



You weren't exactly civil.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmkay, since I'm too lazy to tackle all of that monster post, I'll just put a few points in there... xP

-Sorry if anyone else actually respected my post and I didn't acknowledge you, I appreciate your understanding.

-You said most of your first paragraphs without referring to my actual explanation on what I meant by it not being anime, which seemed like you ignored it altogether up until you quoted it.

-The history of anime has nothing to do with the matter, so I'll just ignore that. I also don't have anything against them bringing anime influences into American cartoons, but I just totally dislike how the look came out. American artists trying to use anime expressions and all that. I don't like how it looks in the cartoon. Not to mention, the cartoon is... Just a bit kiddy-oriented. Just like how Naruto when it came into the states, but this started out like it. 

-Once again, not holding it against itself for being Japanese, dammit...    Refer to the little section above.

-And the whole part about it being made into a manga was reference to how I wouldn't need to hear the voices. But I still stand by the fact that American manga usually comes out looking bad.   I've seen several American series' such as Teen Titans made into manga and they don't even use the same artist. They hire a different American artist who is even WORSE at imitating anime-like facial expressions and whatnot.

So once again, sorry for offending you, Avatards, but you could do with less ass-holery next time and try and TALK about WHY I dislike it, instead of jumping to conclusions, flaming, leaving bad rep, etc.. (Last sentence not referring to everybody, if you're not acting like this, you know why you are.)


----------



## Shade (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:
			
		

> The history of anime has nothing to do with the matter, so I'll just ignore that. I also don't have anything against them bringing anime influences into American cartoons, but I just totally dislike how the look came out. American artists trying to use anime expressions and all that. I don't like how it looks in the cartoon. Not to mention, the cartoon is... Just a bit kiddy-oriented. Just like how Naruto when it came into the states, but this started out like it.



Little do you know that Avatar is drawn and animated by a bunch of studios in Korea. These studios are the same ones who have helped in animation for series such as Naruto and Bleach. This seems to be one of the biggest reasons you dislike it but I guess it's just you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2007)

Zabuza watches Avatar. Dont tell him I said that though.

Anyway I like the show. The only real problem I ave with it is the air times(having 3-6month breaks and not even showing reruns unbetween).

Im going to be sad when the ten weeks of new episodes are over


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Shade said:


> Little do you know that Avatar is drawn and animated by a bunch of studios in Korea. These studios are the same ones who have helped in animation for series such as Naruto and Bleach. This seems to be one of the biggest reasons you dislike it but I guess it's just you.



O RLY?

Wow, I'm surprised by that.  Considering it looks so different. Once again, whether or not it's the same studio, it looks different and I dislike how it looks.


----------



## zan (Nov 5, 2007)

am really not a anvtard or anything but the crap you saying is a load of BS...Just admit it dont pussy foot around it..You dont like it because its not anime. You said it before and you keep back tracking it...

Also aang voice is high cause he is a 12 year old...It fits his age and fits his personality.

Also about being a "kiddie show" Thats not really true..They have touched some very adult themes here and there..They kill off the characters and show them being killed off.If it was a kiddie show then they wouldn't kill them off..They would just send them to some chamber or something and you will never see them again....If it was a kid show it will be like diego and crap like that..Yes the first few eps was a kiddish because they didn't seem to know it was going to have a such impact as it did..but after a few eps it became very adult themed...

It you right to not like it..and you don't need to explain yourself..if you don't like it don't post here..you just lookin for more post count....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> O RLY?
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised by that.  Considering it looks so different. Once again, whether or not it's the same studio, it looks different and I dislike how it looks.



*This is not a good way to start your time here at NF, seriously. If you don't like it then I don't see the point of you being in this thread.*


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Not to mention, the cartoon is... Just a bit kiddy-oriented. Just like how Naruto when it came into the states, but this started out like it.



Naruto was already a kid's show before it came to the U.S.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Mmkay, three things, "HelpMeNow."

-I DON'T LIKE THE ART OR THE VOICES. Why would I not like it because it's not an anime? That makes no sense except for when I explained what I MEANT by that. You're calling BS on something that makes no sense. ((Okay, now I'm phrasing my sentences horribly, but I'm too lazy to correct them.))

-And it's not very adult to just get rid of characters. If they just make them disappear, it's actually kinda kiddy. Naruto is more adult, and it's still been toggled in America for around pre-teen age, if I'm not mistaken. ((I don't have anything against Naruto, just something against what the American dub did to Naruto. And you can't blame me for that. For christs sake, Naruto's voice is played by like, a 70-year-old woman.))

-And no offense, but... That post really reminded me of CATS. "All your base are belong to us." Was just tempted to point that out. xP


-Oh, and one more thing. I really don't care about post count, actually. Obviously I'm probably gonna be banned soon since everyone here hates people who actually speak their mind.


Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Naruto was already a kid's show before it came to the U.S.




Wait... Didn't it start in the U.S.?
EDIT TO THIS: Shit, thought you said Avatar.
In which case, no it wasn't. It was, like most anime, aimed for 16+. I own the manga. There's a shit load of blood, and there was a crap load of swearing in the Japanese version if I'm not mistaken.


EDIT: Okay, people are just not listening and insulting me. I'ma take people's advice and get outta here. You guys are just being assholes. Trying to express my opinion obviously isn't welcome here to people as dense as you who view almost everything as trolling. **Shot at 360, lawl.)) Maybe you shouldn't "stoop to my level" if I'm trolling, and quit it with the whole "epic fail", "my ability to excel at deficiency", etc.

Kinda contradicting yourself there, saying that trolling is a ridiculous existence, since you're doing the same. Unless you're calling your existence ridiculous. Which I'll leave up to you to decide, since you're oh-so-all-knowing when it comes to the subjects of this place.

Sorry for the uproar everyone, but at least it gave you guys something to talk about. ;D


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> And you can't blame me for that. For christs sake, Naruto's voice is played by like, a 70-year-old woman.))



Maile's 42. Junko is 35. That's just a seven year difference

The rest in Japanophile nonsense and its obvious that if Aang is voice by a 30 year old Japanese woman with a similar pitch to her voice as the actual boy who voices him now you'll love it for just being Japanese.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 5, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> O RLY?
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised by that.  Considering it looks so different. Once again, whether or not it's the same studio, it looks different and I dislike how it looks.



late reply but meh...

YES RLY.

if youve seen the pilot epiosde of avatar, you'll hear the creators' documentary about them going to korea making the first pilot ep. it took them almost a year just to do 1 ep. but they had help from the korean animators who were there.

so technically it IS anime, but wtf, anime is just a fancy word for eastern animation.... we ALL KNOW THAT, right?! (god! i dont know why people get so worked up saying "this is not anime" BS... its just rediculous... animation is animation. moving image period)

until now, the latest series have been created again with the help of korean animators who worked originally on the pilot episode. check the credits at the end. youll see alot of korean names.

lastly... why are you trying to make yourself sound like the 'nice-guy'

you wrote in brackets that its your opinion. but psychologically speaking _why_ did you write that. You were blatantly asking for it. and this is what you got. So i dont think its wise blaming others for your mistakes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2007)

I find it funny how he tries to portray us as the bad ones here. Looking at his opening posts, and his comments in his succeeding ones make it clear he wasn't hear for civil discussion, and was probably just trying to get someone to flame him on purpose.


----------



## The Question (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not going to bother getting involved in this argument.  Anything I would say has already been posted anyway.

I do have a hypothetical question though (a crazy one that's probably totally unrealistic in the Avatar world.).  Chemistry is also my weak point, so please forgive me if my understanding of hydrogen bombs is inaccurate.

Since water is composed of two hydrogens and one oxygen (both being components of air) is it possible for the Avatar to create a hydrogen bomb if he knew what he was doing?  Admittedly, there's several problems to confront first:

1.  How would anyone in the Avatar world know or understand the concept of atoms...or nuclear weapons?
2. If number one could be overcome, the control necessary to fuse hydrogen isotopes may beyond the ability if even a master airbender/waterbender (or the Avatar)
3. If the first two problems could be overcome, the bender would probably need to be at a fairly close range due to the amount of control...meaning he/she would well be within the range of an atomic reaction.

But since this is all hypothetical, do you think it's remotely possible?  (As crazy as the idea is....)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 5, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Hmm, I'm not going to bother getting involved in this argument. Anything I would say has already been posted anyway.
> 
> I do have a hypothetical question though (a crazy one that's probably totally unrealistic in the Avatar world.). Chemistry is also my weak point, so please forgive me if my understanding of hydrogen bombs is inaccurate.
> 
> ...


Survey saya... 
​
It's possible, but I think Aang would like that idea about as much as Katara likes blood bending.​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2007)

I never really thought of that...well since the AS gets stronger with each succeeding Avatar, maybe many generations of Avatars later, an Avatar may be born with an AS powerful enough to do that...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 5, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Hmm, I'm not going to bother getting involved in this argument.  Anything I would say has already been posted anyway.
> 
> I do have a hypothetical question though (a crazy one that's probably totally unrealistic in the Avatar world.).  Chemistry is also my weak point, so please forgive me if my understanding of hydrogen bombs is inaccurate.
> 
> ...


Nice theory....
However, I find it difficult to believe that a weapon of mass destruction would be used in the Avatar universe. 
I think the chance of it being a nuclear bomb to be even more difficult to believe. Aside from the initial nuclear explosion, the radioactive fallout is also a concern. That's all a bit too deep for a children's program.


----------



## zan (Nov 5, 2007)

well yes.... They control element on a cell level..so if they knew about it...they can do it...It is will with in there line of powers... Also just like water benders can bend humans bodys..


----------



## The Question (Nov 5, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Nice theory....
> However, I find it difficult to believe that a weapon of mass destruction would be used in the Avatar universe.
> I think the chance of it being a nuclear bomb to be even more difficult to believe. Aside from the initial nuclear explosion, the radioactive fallout is also a concern. That's all a bit too deep for a children's program.



Yeah, that's true.  I don't think Aang would use it if he could, I'm just curious if it's remotely possible.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 5, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Yeah, that's true.  I don't think Aang would use it if he could, I'm just curious if it's remotely possible.



There's a ton of stuff that's possible with the use of bending, let alone combinations of different elements. Just most of it won't be touched on because it's irrelevant/storyline has no time to explain it/unsuitable for a children's show.


----------



## zan (Nov 6, 2007)

well they vcan have time... they have to fill 3 more season after this one....

Plus am pretty sure the combustion man guy has some type of cellular bending powers to get a beam like that...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> well they vcan have time... they have to fill 3 more season after this one....
> 
> Plus am pretty sure the combustion man guy has some type of *cellular* bending powers to get a beam like that...


*molecular*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

after watching the blood bending episode, waterbenders are offically gods. i don't see why they don't just wipe out the fire nation right now!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> after watching the blood bending episode, waterbenders are offically gods. i don't see why they don't just wipe out the fire nation right now!!!!



Because there is so few of them. <-<

I'm quite sure that bloodbending is limited to the very few waterbenders still around anyways, and on top of that they can only practice it on a full moon. 

I doubt most have even discovered the ability of bloodbending.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Because there is so few of them. <-<
> 
> I'm quite sure that bloodbending is limited to the very few waterbenders still around anyways, and on top of that they can only practice it on a full moon.
> 
> I doubt most have even discovered the ability of bloodbending.



good point!


----------



## Noah (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Because there is so few of them. <-<
> 
> I'm quite sure that bloodbending is limited to the very few waterbenders still around anyways, and on top of that they can only practice it on a full moon.
> 
> *I doubt most have even discovered the ability of bloodbending.*



It seems to be that way. As far as we know, Toph is the only metal bender, Katara is the only blood bender now and that guy in the swamp seems to be the only tree bender.

It seems that the benders just aren't creative enough to look in the harder places for their elements. Ever since Toph figured out metal bending, I wondered if they'd figure out that people are, what, 60% water.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

Noah said:


> It seems to be that way. As far as we know, Toph is the only metal bender, Katara is the only blood bender now and that guy in the swamp seems to be the only tree bender.
> 
> It seems that the benders just aren't creative enough to look in the harder places for their elements. Ever since Toph figured out metal bending, I wondered if they'd figure out that people are, what, 60% water.



don't forget sandbenders!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what i don't understand is how can toph(who's my favorite character by the way) can bend metal and not sand!!! whats up with that.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> don't forget sandbenders!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what i don't understand is how can toph(who's my favorite character by the way) can bend metal and not sand!!! whats up with that.


Toph can bend sand, easily.

The problem is that she is blind and it's hard for her to sense her surroundings when she is standing on sand. She uses bending as her eyes and the sand clouds her vision but, she can still bend it.


----------



## Blix (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else thinking on how Avatar and the gang are gonna invade the fire nation?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> after watching the blood bending episode, waterbenders are offically gods. i don't see why they don't just wipe out the fire nation right now!!!!



*There aren't many of them left. In addition to that, the ones who are remaining reside in other places and have other ambitions due their lack of number.*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Noah said:


> It seems to be that way. As far as we know, Toph is the only metal bender, Katara is the only blood bender now and that guy in the swamp seems to be the only tree bender.
> 
> It seems that the benders just aren't creative enough to look in the harder places for their elements. Ever since Toph figured out metal bending, I wondered if they'd figure out that people are, what, 60% water.



I'd imagine it would have to be a huge compliment to their current lifestyle if they wanted to extend their bending to such variations. Example that, Toph would probably still be unaware of metal bending if she was never caged in a steel container. The opportunity would never arise for her to even attempt that, but since her life with Aang & co. was at risk, she did what she had to do. Same goes for the old woman who had learned bloodbending to escape. Sandbenders, for mobility purposes.


----------



## The Question (Nov 6, 2007)

Blix said:


> Anyone else thinking on how Avatar and the gang are gonna invade the fire nation?



I honestly don't think it's going to succeed at this point.  As Sozin might put it, Aang as of yet isn't a fully realized Avatar since he hasn't yet mastered firebending.  Also, I think at some point Sokka's White Lotus Pai Sho tile is going to come into play.  

I do think that somehow in the confusion of the invasion, Iroh may use it as an opportunity to escape.  He may even rescue one (or more) of the characters and help them escape.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 6, 2007)

Any one hear any news on the day of black sun yet?


editch-avatar says it will air shortly anyone else have anything already out yet?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 6, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I honestly don't think it's going to succeed at this point.  As Sozin might put it, Aang as of yet isn't a fully realized Avatar since he hasn't yet mastered firebending.  Also, I think at some point Sokka's White Lotus Pai Sho tile is going to come into play.
> 
> I do think that somehow in the confusion of the invasion, Iroh may use it as an opportunity to escape.  He may even rescue one (or more) of the characters and help them escape.



*Iroh doesn't want to escape right now.
*


----------



## Shade (Nov 6, 2007)

Episode 10:The Day Of The Black Sun will air on November 23rd.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

So far away


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 6, 2007)

i just wanna see sokka use his new sword on some one.

BTW did episodes 3-08,3-09 aired yet?


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 6, 2007)

Shade said:


> Episode 10:The Day Of The Black Sun will air on November 23rd.



Maybe in the UK, but not the US.  Nick is have an all-day Spongebob marathon on the 23rd due to it being Thanksgiving weekend.  Both episodes of "The Day of Black Sun" will air on the 30th.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Maybe in the UK, but not the US.  Nick is have an all-day Spongebob marathon on the 23rd due to it being Thanksgiving weekend.  Both episodes of "The Day of Black Sun" will air on the 30th.



_Spongebob!?_ Argh...


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Maybe in the UK, but not the US.



Irrelevant to me, at least we get new material up on the net


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Irrelevant to me, at least we get new material up on the net


Contradict much? 


I thought that the marathon was taking place in the U.K. and NOT the U.S.

Don't tell me that Nick is trying to renege on that "10 straight weeks of new episodes" commitment.


----------



## Shade (Nov 6, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Maybe in the UK, but not the US.  Nick is have an all-day Spongebob marathon on the 23rd due to it being Thanksgiving weekend.  Both episodes of "The Day of Black Sun" will air on the 30th.



That's not confirmed yet. I also heard that the Spongebob marathon has been moved a week back and ATLA is beign aired on the Thanksgiving weekend. We'll be sure to get it by the end of the month though.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Contradict much?
> 
> 
> I thought that the marathon was taking place in the U.K. and NOT the U.S.
> ...



?

No, I think you misunderstood. It doesn't matter to me whether the UK or US gets the 10th episode first, as it will be up on the net several hours later anyways.


----------



## Harlita (Nov 6, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> EDIT 2: ...Wow, seriously? This forum is totally disorganized. I've seen, in numerous threads, numerous accounts of extreme spam. I've now witnessed just plain spam posts consisting of things such as only periods, double-posting (in this thread, just now, which just drew the line. xD ), and even TRIPLE-POSTING. *Jesus christ, this forum needs some damned moderators.*





Not a really great way to introduce yourself to staff.


There is a "report post" button on each post made in every section.


We have over 100,000 members. Please help us out by using the report post button. 


We aren't omnipresent.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 6, 2007)

Chikusho said:


> We aren't omnipresent.



Maybe you aren't but Haterade sure as hell is


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> ?
> 
> No, I think you misunderstood. It doesn't matter to me whether the UK or US gets the 10th episode first, as it will be up on the net several hours later anyways.


Wow, I sure did misunderstand. My e-dyslexia is starting to reach epic proportions. I should get treatment for it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 7, 2007)

Ahh i just recently got into this  
Very entertaining. At first i didn't know what to think really, but it was the characters that got me into it.

I'm gonna have to buy the series i think, heh


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 7, 2007)

Shade said:


> That's not confirmed yet. I also heard that the Spongebob marathon has been moved a week back and ATLA is beign aired on the Thanksgiving weekend. We'll be sure to get it by the end of the month though.



Link removed



> Burbank, Calif. ? Nov. 5, 2007 ? Nickelodeon is stuffing more than just turkey this Thanksgiving with its non-stop ?Superstuffed Nicktoons Weekend? ? four jam-packed days featuring 65 hours of Nick?s hit animated series, airing from 6 a.m. (all times ET/PT) Thursday, Nov. 22 through 9 p.m. on Sunday, Nov. 25. Throughout the weekend, viewers can vote for and then count down the ?100 Greatest Moments in Nicktoons History?; watch day-long marathons of Nicktoon pilots, movies and all-time favorite episodes; and get a special sneak peek at upcoming Nicktoon creations. The weekend kicks off with the three landmark episodes of Nickelodeon?s very first Nicktoons ? Ren & Stimpy, Doug and Rugrats ? airing together as they originally did on Aug. 11, 1991.
> 
> ?Nick?s ?Superstuffed Nicktoons Weekend? is for fans of classics like Ren & Stimpy, those who love current hits like Back at the Barnyard and everyone in between,? said Marjorie Cohn, Executive Vice President of Original Programming and Development, Nickelodeon. ?Viewers are not going to want to miss this rare opportunity to celebrate the entire Nicktoons history ? from 1991 to 2008 ? in one jam-packed weekend.?
> 
> ...



Confirmed.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sucks.

Thank God for the internets.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Wow, I sure did misunderstand. My e-dyslexia is starting to reach epic proportions. I should get treatment for it.



Mhm.

Apparently I'm missing something then. I'm not sure how my post was contradicting at all.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Mhm.
> 
> Apparently I'm missing something then. I'm not sure how my post was contradicting at all.


.......  

You're not missing anything, at least you weren't before. When you said that I misunderstood your earlier post, I agreed with you. Hence, me complaining about my e-dyslexia.


----------



## Blix (Nov 7, 2007)

No they moved it back.


----------



## Shade (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ Any source?


----------



## Blix (Nov 7, 2007)

People have posted it above me.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 7, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> .......
> 
> You're not missing anything, at least you weren't before. When you said that I misunderstood your earlier post, I agreed with you. Hence, me complaining about my e-dyslexia.



 I've successfully confused myself. I thought, your previous post, was sarcasm, when it wasn't. This is like the fourth time today I've done this

_-needs to get on the net for a few days/weeks-_


----------



## masterriku (Nov 7, 2007)

They proably feared the riots that would occur


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2007)

At the begining of this ep i was like WTF! DUN GET TOPHH!!!! D=!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2007)

Kitara has learned a forbbiden jutsu


----------



## Gamble (Nov 10, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> Kitara has learned a forbbiden jutsu



lol, that's an interesting way of putting it 

Too bad she lacks hatred to use it


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 10, 2007)

i think that old lady taught katara a very harsh reality and truth, when it comes to survival and recovery of freedom you do whatever the hell it takes, and ethics be damned! I feel sorry for her though, to be put back in the same situation that she was 60 years ago has gotta suck hardcore! Besides bloodbending is a wicked righteous move!


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2007)

Jagon Fox said:


> i think that old lady taught katara a very harsh reality and truth, when it comes to survival and recovery of freedom you do whatever the hell it takes, and ethics be damned! I feel sorry for her though, to be put back in the same situation that she was 60 years ago has gotta suck hardcore! Besides bloodbending is a wicked righteous move!



SLowly but surely a lot of them are staring to realise the reality of things. Kitara cannot blame the old woman for the way she is,the fire nation forced her to be like that.Kitara should stop thinking that they will fight the fire nation without using dirty tactics. 

Though blood bending isn't "dirty" it's absolutely divine.

First toph can bend metal,now kitara can bend blood.It would be cool if aang could learn to bend air within his opponents toitally suffocating them.I'm interestied in seeing if soka will learn from a "spirit" master seeing that his sword is special.


----------



## \zol (Nov 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Can I get a_ 



Manly Haru?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 10, 2007)

omg thanks for showing us that! thats awsome!
lol haru with a stache... interesting XD

cant wait to see the full thing 8O


----------



## \zol (Nov 10, 2007)

@Dragon: np, you guys would have probably broke down or something 

We're still to remain posting spoilers of eps 9+ through spoilers right?


*Spoiler*: _Some Invasion character support_ 




I dunno about Haru... you guys think the creators were influenced by some fan responses for his new stache? 


The BOULDER Supports the EK defense now


ZOMG WADDA BOUT SANDBENDERS?!



Swamp benders, gotta love 'em, but I do think we'll get some NWT assistance as well




Who else do you think we'll get to see return?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 10, 2007)

who is Haru again?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh haru, that water tribe looking earth bender. He's now become a man.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 10, 2007)

oh!!!


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol at the Tache


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

*
Spoiler:  



Why was Haru given a mustache and semi beard? That was suprising. I hope that more reinforcements come in because such few rebells will result in failure.


*


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2007)

lol Toph's voice is awesome.

Is her VA hot?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn, Blood Bending? This show is going nuts, lol. 
Don't worry someone will push Katara over the edge and we'll get to see more blood bending.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2007)

nso said:


> lol Toph's voice is awesome.
> 
> Is her VA hot?



Her VA is um...like 13-14 years old...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya there are some young VA's for this show.


----------



## Shade (Nov 10, 2007)

DOBS soon!


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 10, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Damn, Blood Bending? This show is going nuts, lol.
> Don't worry someone will push Katara over the edge and we'll get to see more blood bending.



But you got to renember she can't blood bend whenever she feelss like 





Shade said:


> DOBS soon!



2 weeks wait for |UK  3 for US


----------



## Foretold (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't know if someone posted this 
But 1 minute preview for blacksun is up


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Looks really cool. Its probly gonna be a renuinion episode. And the invasion force looks pretty small


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> But you got to renember she can't blood bend whenever she feelss like
> 
> 2 weeks wait for |UK 3 for US


 

Don't be so sure, remember she's a stronger bender then the one who made her learn that.

Though I'm not sure where the show is going with this and when the hell is Ang going to learn firebending?


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 10, 2007)

Since only half the season's done, I wonder what's going to go wrong.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 10, 2007)

Why can't I not love this show!! 

I can't say that I am a big fan of Haru though, don't know why, just don't like him


----------



## Snow (Nov 10, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Her VA is um...like 13-14 years old...



I'm not picky. 



Jihad said:


> I can't say that I am a big fan of Haru though, don't know why, just don't like him



Probably because the only highlight of that episode was Zulu VAing.


----------



## Senzairu (Nov 10, 2007)

Is it just me or does Season 3 seem like the best one yet? It seems like the animation and the fight scenes have gotten even better.  Also, I think it's intresting the character development for Zuko and now possibly Katara too.


----------



## Foretold (Nov 10, 2007)

^I know this season has deffinalty made Zuko one of my favorite characters so far


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



The mustache and beard maketh a true earth bender.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Is it just me or does Season 3 seem like the best one yet? It seems like the animation and the fight scenes have gotten even better.  Also, I think it's intresting the character development for Zuko and now possibly Katara too.



That's right the animators are gettin better "fire" focuses on action (sparky sparky boom man), Courage(soka gettin a full night';s sleep), Passion(one big fire nation orgy).

It makes me wonder what the last chapter will focus on definately it will be aang.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

\zol said:


> *Spoiler*: _Can I get a_
> 
> 
> 
> Manly Haru?



so i take it, that episode 10 has not aired yet ...


----------



## \zol (Nov 10, 2007)

Nah....

But... You should be upset that we get no sandbenders


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 10, 2007)

\zol said:


> Nah....
> 
> But... You should be upset that we get no sandbenders




What good Would sandbenders be though 

Unless they were able to see the Sand In cement ?


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 10, 2007)

"Sandbenders" are just deviant earth benders :/


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Since only half the season's done, I wonder what's going to go wrong.



*The invasion is most likely going to fail and then, somehow things will turn around. The whole Fire Nation army can't possibly be brought down so I'm guessing that the Fire Lord will just have to be overthrown and maybe then the Nation will convert.*


----------



## \zol (Nov 10, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> What good Would sandbenders be though
> 
> Unless they were able to see the Sand In cement ?



It's just some comic relief to me that's all.


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 10, 2007)

The Invasion Lacks Iroh and Zuko Ofcourse it's gonna fail


if you want to bring down the worlds superpower they need the worlds 2 most powerfull benders


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

there is also the scene where zuko is leaving somewhere ...

so it's probably after the invasion that zuko will leave his palace once more to hunt down the avatar


----------



## zan (Nov 10, 2007)

this is what i think going to happen...

*Spoiler*: __ 




 aang and FL fighting aang choice to spare his life..leaving him beat up hurt with no power.... then azula comes the FL thinking she there to help him..saying daughter you are the only one i knew that can be of some use for me..etc.. then she says well i know you was going to be use for me.. you just a tool i used all this time to be able to take control of the fire kingdom..and now your time has end father now its my time..He says wait no...you cant do this am your father and your king..Then she says something like no you was my father and my king...By father killing him and taking the crown for herself and blaming aang for killing him..


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 10, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Since only half the season's done, I wonder what's going to go wrong.


Zuko and Combustion Man




Robotkiller said:


> "Sandbenders" are just deviant earth benders :/


seconded


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, you can't forget. Azula *knows* there is going to be a surprise attack so maybe the war meeting previously was to discuss about it.


----------



## Noah (Nov 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Well, you can't forget. Azula *knows* there is going to be a surprise attack so maybe the war meeting previously was to discuss about it.



I can't imagine anyone who could imagine it wasn't about the invasion.

As for what happens, I say everything goes wrong (as we all should) until Iroh shows up to help the gaang. His physical training is probably in preparation for that day, so maybe he'll be all sorts of ridiculously strong, even without his bending abilities. This will prompt Zuko to again start questioning his role, and Aang will have a fire bending master finally.

I do like the idea that Aang might take down the FireLord and Azula may end up being the end boss, though.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2007)

Noah said:


> I can't imagine anyone who could imagine it wasn't about the invasion.
> 
> As for what happens, I say everything goes wrong (as we all should) until Iroh shows up to help the gaang. His physical training is probably in preparation for that day, so maybe he'll be all sorts of ridiculously strong, even without his bending abilities. This will prompt Zuko to again start questioning his role, and Aang will have a fire bending master finally.
> 
> I do like the idea that Aang might take down the FireLord and Azula may end up being the end boss, though.



*I actually though that Iroh would just come in when Aang finds him conered by too many people, Zuko, Azula, and the Fire Lord. The difference between my opinion and yours is just that things don't have to necessarily be going wrong when Iroh decides to show up. *


----------



## Noah (Nov 10, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *I actually though that Iroh would just come in when Aang finds him conered by too many people, Zuko, Azula, and the Fire Lord. The difference between my opinion and yours is just that things don't have to necessarily be going wrong when Iroh decides to show up. *



That's extremely possible too. My thinking is based on the fact that Iroh is secretly improving himself, while letting everyone else think he's a mindless fool. So I figured it'd be a "wtf are YOU doing here?!" moment.

Plus, as we all know, Iroh is the god of the Avatar world.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright guys I have seen eps 10 &11. Did it suck? Did it Rock?
I think you're all going to want to see it and come to your own conclusion when it airs.
Nice big screen TV with a bag of popcorn by your side. 
What I do know is that this is the only Nick show that people care about when it comes to leaks. I doubt some 14 year old girl is searching through the Nick website and caring about finding some episode of iCarly that hasn't aired yet. Damn these Avatar fans, they make waiting for the show too hard to do.


----------



## zan (Nov 11, 2007)

Noah said:


> I can't imagine anyone who could imagine it wasn't about the invasion.
> 
> As for what happens, I say everything goes wrong (as we all should) until Iroh shows up to help the gaang. His physical training is probably in preparation for that day, so maybe he'll be all sorts of ridiculously strong, even without his bending abilities. This will prompt Zuko to again start questioning his role, and Aang will have a fire bending master finally.
> 
> I do like the idea that Aang might take down the FireLord and Azula may end up being the end boss, though.


well how i see its the only way..Think about it..
first the show is mostly about teenage for the most part.
Having an adult enemy is kinda of annoying...

Also in all reality..Having him as the FL is pretty pointless.He was just there to give a back ground (zuko and sister.) 
Also some type of enemy to pass down to a bigger enemy. 
Which would be azula.

Also that will seal the destiny for Aang iroh and zuko.By having iroh as a teacher.Also to give time to zuko to became stronger to beat his sister and to gain the crown back.

Also we know for the a fact that there will be another 2 or 3 season. So if aang beat the fire lord and end the war now..The next 2-3 season will be pointless. Also for the fact that in order to save the world he will need to learn all 4 bending styles and master it..For the most part..He hasn't really master water and earth..Leaving a huge gap in the storyline...

Zuko needs time to became stronger then her sister..He hasn't been training since last season..there is no way he will became strong enough...

It is both Aang and zuko to end the war and place there back to the way it should be...so that means both aang and zuko need to be at top of there game before they can do it... Zuko will need to gain people respect in order for them to fallow em..Once when they find out that aang is alive..His respectability is gone...

Also we have another about 20 eps after the attack...So what will the fill up in those eps?? what type of plot twist or hanger do we have for next season?? It has to be azula gaining the control of the fire nation army.... Which what they been building up for years now...

Also yes... Iroh will play a big role in the fight..He prob will get zuko back...Who knows maybe this is a bigger part of the plan...Iroh is a smart person..He could of sent zuko to do this to gain the inside of the fire nation and to get his father on his good side....

Now having both sokka and iroh in the same club..will have to have some type of storyline later on..that might help end the war....Who knows....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

\zol said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gran Gran?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Gran Gran?_ 



I bet he's saying something like "The Boulder... will definately put a hurting on all of these fire chumps" Man, that guy is awesome.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 11, 2007)

u know the Boulder is mankind from wwe lol


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 11, 2007)

LIL MO where did you get that spoiler?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

~Shuffle~ said:


> u know the Boulder is mankind from wwe lol


Nope, that's The Rock. lol The character was drawn to resemble him. 


Acidblood7 said:


> LIL MO where did you get that spoiler?


It's from the Day of Black Sun preview also posted by *\zol*.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2007)

I think he meant the Boulder's VA is Mick Foley.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think he meant the Boulder's VA is Mick Foley.


Really?! "The Boulder... is made of excessive win."


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

Speaking in the 3rd person has reached an all new level of Cool thanks to Boulder 

LoL Mick Foley i thought that voice was familiar


----------



## Billie (Nov 11, 2007)

Day of the Black Sun is OVER!

_Part.1: _[DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-10.html"]The Invasion [/DLMURL] & _Part.2:_ [DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-11.html"]The Eclipse  [/DLMURL]​


----------



## Foretold (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy shit, i can't believe i actually watched the first part.

Thanks!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

blackssk said:


> Day of the Black Sun is OVER!​
> 
> 
> _Part.1: _[DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-10.html"]The Invasion [/DLMURL]& _Part.2:_ [DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-11.html"]The Eclipse [/DLMURL]​


​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 11, 2007)

Iroh is so pimp right now

I cant wait for the 2 part episode to air

THE INVASION IS NOW!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

"The Boulder feels conflicted about the outcome of the battle... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Boulder is over his conflicted feelings and now he's ready to... 
go to jail?! Wait, what?" >_>


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

blackssk said:


> Day of the Black Sun is OVER!
> 
> _Part.1: _[DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-10.html"]The Invasion [/DLMURL] & _Part.2:_ [DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-11.html"]The Eclipse  [/DLMURL]​




Are you a god


----------



## Noah (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww....no ddl on their site? Guess I won't be visiting this thread until later tonight. I hate watching episodes online. 

Also: Yeah, The Boulder is Mick Foley's voice, but the character is an amalgam of Randy Savage and The Rock.


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES ZUKO leaving the palace :WOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

This is the last episode until January, right?


----------



## \zol (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn, where mah HQ'S? D:


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

i totally forgot about avatar this week


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko using Lightening 

I could keel over right now and Die i'm so Hyper


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ozai bends lightning pretty quickly. 

So I guess Azula has basically implied Suki is dead. Sokka should've slit her throat.


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Seto Kaiba said:


> Ozai bends lightning pretty quickly.



I was about to say that 

I was like WTF   Two Handed Aswell 

MY oo MY 

Poor Suki


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Aang thought he was ready too...


----------



## Blix (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol " The Avatar is back"
....


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOWLY SHIT 

those eps were epic

zuko is my main man again

bending lightning and shit

fucking awesome


----------



## Neko (Nov 11, 2007)

USE SPOILER TAGS PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

Spoiler tags guy. I don't want the entire fucking show ruined for me or anyone else whose files haven't been downloaded yet.


----------



## Neko (Nov 11, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Spoiler tags guy. I don't want the entire fucking show ruined for me or anyone else whose files haven't been downloaded yet.



Beat ya to it 

They probably wouldnt listen to me anyways


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

dont come here untill youve seen the new episodes

what the fuck is wrong with you?

sorry robo but this was discussed in the TTGL thread
you know im rite


----------



## Neko (Nov 11, 2007)

Someone is too lazy to click the spoiler button


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to Know where Iroh got to.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> dont come here untill youve seen the new episodes
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> ...



Yeah, but people who don't know about the new episode, or people who come here to find links to said new episode, don't deserved to be anally raped with spoilers.

How would you feel if I could speak japanese and spoiler'd Eureka seven for you while the last episode was being translated. Pretty pissed I imagine.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

*Did the latest episode come out (episode ten)?

Edit: I see the link to it on the page before this.*


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Did the latest episode come out (episode ten)?
> 
> Edit: I see the link to it on the page before this.*



both episode 10 and 11 came out


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2007)

Me wants ddl. T.T


----------



## \zol (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 



Very epic indeed. Some big mysteries on my mine is why does Zuko do this now? And where the hell is Iroh? I thought this ep was very well played out, especially the art(Lol even though it was an flv the quality was still top notch




People who haven't seen the ep: You're really going to enjoy it.


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

\zol said:


> *Spoiler*: _My thoughts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does it matter Zuko finally saw some sense 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the Gaang will react when they meet him espeically after the failed invasion and the capture of so many friends


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Where did all the retards who just freaking KNEW that DOBS wouldn't air until the end of November run off to?* I kept saying that it would air a lot sooner.

But, NOOOOOO, here I am going through Avatar withdrawel not knowing that DOBS has already aired, because I finally let you convince me that I was wrong? Damn you all, 
*damn... you.... to HELL.*


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder will this mean that Zuko will be able to use Blue flames


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> It was supposed to Air on the 23rd inn the UK and 30th in US
> 
> 
> How the hell it got released dunno



*I find that sometimes information released here is faulty like the time when many people were saying that there will be more than three seasons of the avatar though I told them "no there won't" and provided a link that this was confirmed. However, I can no longer find that page and could not prove myself the second time. Atleast now everyone is not expecting more seasons. *



*Spoiler*: __ 



*So Aang decided to kiss Katara, this time in real life. I wonder how this situation will continue, there seems to be a spark of discomfort between the two.*


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *So Aang decided to kiss Katara, this time in real life. I wonder how this situation will continue, there seems to be a spark of discomfort between the two.*




*Spoiler*: __ 





And that Haru guy katarra Crushed on is with them now Soap Opera storyline


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

Zuku didn't lightning bend, he just redirected Ozai's blast using Iroh's technique.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*I forgot about Haru, he's in it too. I wonder if he'll shave the stache.*


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Zuku didn't lightning bend, he just redirected Ozai's blast using Irohs technique.



Your Point ?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

i want to see iroh

shit hes like the juggernaut now


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *I forgot about Haru, he's in it too. I wonder if he'll shave the stache.*



I never liked it 




> i want to see iroh
> 
> shit hes like the juggernaut now




*Spoiler*: __ 




He'll probably go find Ursa


----------



## Emery (Nov 11, 2007)

This was pretty much the best set of episodes yet.  



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish Aang didn't shave his head, though.  I liked him better with hair.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Zuku didn't lightning bend, he just redirected Ozai's blast using Iroh's technique.



isnt that basically lightning bending on its own?

i have a feeling that hes gonna master it

also i never believed this was the moment of truth for 

aang and that it would help them win

i mean hes the avatar and he cant even use fire bending

the book is called fire believe me, he wont do anything unless hes learned fire bending

and believe you me zuko is gonna teach him


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> I never liked it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who is ursa ?


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

Emery said:


> This was pretty much the best set of episodes yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Never preferred it 



Uncanny said:


> who is ursa ?




I think it's Zuko's mum name


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> I Never preferred it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



the only thing i didnt like about any of this is that

all the prisoners of war are kept alive even zukos mom is alive

i also thought it was stupid sokkas girl suki was still alive

but then again this is just a kids show so i guess it cant be helped at the end of the day


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

those are *.flv files

probably Rm files...

but since i am using mpc with all the add-on (rm & quicktime alternative) + cccp i usually dont care


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

Muk said:


> those are *.flv files
> 
> probably Rm files...
> 
> but since i am using mpc with all the add-on (rm & quicktime alternative) + cccp i usually dont care



ok than i have those 2 already

i can play them aswell but id rather have the avi


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really like the two episodes but one thing has been annoying he hell out of me: Azula's chase scene. How the hell could she outrun all of them, especially Aang. Isn't one of his airbending abilities the ability to enhance his own movement. We've seen this many times before when he moved extremely quickly with his airbending, but this time, when it really mattered, he moved no faster than Toph and Sokka. Has learning all the other elements made him forget some of the basic abilities of airbending?

Even if we ignored Aang, once they got rid of the other earth benders, I would have thought that Toph could have easily trapped Azula by closing up the hole. Is there something that I'm missing or did they just screw up?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great episodes






fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points. However, the answers to all of that, is obvious. Not really surprised at any of it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




i really think azuula is just fast on her feet

and aang was actually trying to attack here not out maneuver her

also he was trying to capture her

now as far as the next invasion goes ... 

i am predicting that aang is going to invade when the meteor is actually falling

he'll use fire against fire


----------



## narutofangd (Nov 11, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Make Good points The Plot needed a Chase so they conveinantly left some things out


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plotbending


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2007)

Aw, the quality of those files is total shit. Thanks anyways.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

^What he said.


There shoud be some .avi files up, before the day is out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Plotbending


:rofl​


LIL_M0 said:


> This is the last episode until January, right?


What he said...


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

well i haven't seen any avi out on mininova yet so you guys can wait til it comes out

until then i'll just rewatch it even if its got a crappy quality


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

^lol, I've already watched it online.

Why would I bother downloading poor stream quality video, when I can watch it online then wait for a high quality video to be uploaded?

I don't like making gifs from poor quality sources. They look even crappier than the source, already, as it is.


The gifs, in my avy and sig, would look 10 times worse, if I had used an .flv file as the source.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

ohh these are leaks ...

nick fails badly then

i am glad someone actually managed to rip them off pre airing date


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yeah you're not even allowed to discuss them on , they're taboo until the 23rd. You see we can discuss at length the episodes that have aired officially but these leaks are illegal to watch so therefore no talking about them.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

so who's going to be Aang's firebender teacher?


*Spoiler*: __ 




with the leaked chapters i'd say zuko

i think the uncle will organize an underground force that will be able to defeat the fire nation

the white lotus is quite a lengendary underground organization that is very big and powerful


----------



## Hio (Nov 11, 2007)

New episodes are awesome


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2007)

well, watched last two episodes. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 honestly didnt like the story, the development. it was too shallow for a project like this. but i liked how zuko could stand against his father and use thunder. also very glad zuko's unckle escaped. maybe i expected too much. in a word it was lame. i mean the invasion


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Muk said:


> so who's going to be Aang's firebender teacher?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Zuko. Now that he is sure about what direction he wants his life to go.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved how Azula proved she was a great liar to Toph


----------



## Goom (Nov 11, 2007)

zuko didn't bend lightning.  He just redirected the firelords lightning.  There is a difference.


Iroh did the same thing to Azula a while back as well.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Plotbending





i was gonna say plot no jutsu but this is so much better


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 11, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> zuko didn't bend lightning.  He just redirected the firelords lightning.  There is a difference.
> 
> 
> Iroh did the same thing to Azula a while back as well.



in order to redirect the lightning one needs to be able to do ligntning bending
even though he didnt start up the lightning attack surely he did lightning bend


----------



## Rukie (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome two episodes. It's sad they were leaked, but at the same time, I'm glad I saw them. However, unless we get any more blunders, it means even longer to wait until the next episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, now I know why it took two and a half whole seasons for Zuko to come around - it just made it that much cooler when he actually did.

I'm all for saying he bent the lightning himself, but in that particular scene it genuinely looks like he redirected it (which nevertheless looked AWESOME). However, I have no doubt that he would be able to lightningbend now on his own. Remember one of the requirements Iroh told him about? Calmness of mind, and balance, or something like that?

Looks like Zuko finally found his balance.

And Azlua ROCKS! "Oh, it looks like our firebending's back." BOOM!


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2007)

err no to redirect lightning one does not need to be able to bend lightning

one must understand the principle of taking in the energy and then redirecting it out the otherside


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2007)

to redirect lightning one must be able to take the energy, put it in your stomach and then release it. Zuko was able to do it in such a way that Sasuke<<<Zuko if speed is caped ^_^. I mean seriously, that is bad ass. Its kinda sad that Zuko doesn't choose to fight his father. I mean if he did that that would make Zuko firelord. I guess the Avatar beating the current firelord would look like the people owning the oppression of the firelord and not just a fire nation "coupe'" if Zuko did it...I see Zuko owning his father though...


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Your Point ?





Uncanny said:


> isnt that basically lightning bending on its own?
> 
> i have a feeling that hes gonna master it
> 
> ...



My point is that Bending lightning and redirecting it are two completely different skills. It's the different between swinging a sword and using a shield to defend.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 11, 2007)

Robotkiller is right, Zuko can't bend lightning on his own...yet.  Redirecting it was a totally different skill.  Even Azula don't how how to do that, yet she can bend lightning freely.  See?

I can't quite put my finger on it but...somehow both episodes seemed a bit to rush in my opinion.  And with 9(?) episodes left, how will it all end? ><

*Spoiler*: __ 




Regardless, both were still great episodes.   The inevitable confrontation between Zuko and his father was finally shown and with Zuko finally accepting his "destiny".  Azula was brilliant as always. Love the part when Azula was teasing Sokka about Suki.  About time I say.  I knew deep down Suki couldn't be dead! ><




I kind of hate how Sokka is always the "smart" one.  I mean...can't Aang or Toph figure things out by themselves when it really counts?  Bah. ><  Zuko mom maybe be alive?  My predictions was right!  Well it only came down to either she gotten banished or she had gone and sacrificed herself.  Oh and how can I forget...Iroh ftw!


----------



## Noah (Nov 11, 2007)

So we're just not gonna use tags then?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Man. I can always tell when a good villain has been made, because I'll seriously wish they would just get killed off already. Usually I love villains, but I'm really wishing Sokka had smacked Azula around for a while or something.

Speaking of Sokka: That meteor blade sure is something special if he's chopping through gun turrets and other various metal objects with no effort.

Random thought: Caterpillar tanks are absolute win.

So now the gaang has added Haru, wheelchair boy, tiny rebel (forgot his name), someone else (I think) and Zuko shortly. I have no idea what they're gonna do with all that extra baggage.  Out of all of the non-Zukos, Haru seems to be the only one who won't be a waste of space.

Also: How the hell did Sokka/Katara (I forgot which one told the fake Suki) not know that Azula already knew about the invasion and word would obviously get to the nation?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> My point is that Bending lightning and redirecting it are two completely different skills. It's the different between swinging a sword and using a shield to defend.


^All of this is moot. The only thing that needs to be clear is whether or not Zuko's abilities have arrived, yet.

I think if he, not only, takes an attack from a lightbender without a scratch, but also succeeds in knocking that lightbender on his ass, at the same time; his powers have truly arrived. Whether, he bent lightening or not.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ^All of this is moot. The only thing that needs to be clear is whether or not Zuko's abilities have arrived, yet.
> 
> I think if he, not only, takes an attack from a lightbender without a scratch, but also succeeds in knocking that lightbender on his ass, at the same time; his powers have truly arrived. Whether, he bent lightening or not.



No one is saying Zuko can't bending lightning at all.  But saying that he can as of now isn't right either.  Zuko couldn't bend lightning because he was still in turmoil within himself.  But now that he has accepted his destiny and is on a path, who is to say he won't be able to soon?  

While both may be consider bending, redirecting and bending itself still a completely different skill.  Zuko just can't bend lightning yet, but only redirect it.  That's the main point.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 11, 2007)

*Sorry for this annoying question, but are those two eps (10 and 11) full episodes or just previews? *


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Sorry for this annoying question, but are those two eps (10 and 11) full episodes or just previews? *



Full episodes


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This is all moot, is what I'm saying.

I understand what's being discussed, it's not rocket science. 

I'm not only saying that Zuko is clearly powerful enough to hold his ground against his father, a light bender. I'm pointing out the fact that he sat his father down on his ass. 

I'm saying that this is only a question of how powerful Zuko has become. 
The answer is, he has become more than powerful enough, to stand up to the Fire Lord. 

Whether, we saw him bend lightening or not, doesn't really matter at this point.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2007)

I just came so much after seeing these two new episodes with such a big cliffhanger.

Aren't we supposed to wait a long time before there are going to be anymore new episodes? That sucks.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2007)

Noah said:


> Random thought: Caterpillar tanks are absolute win.



yeah those are hands down the best piece of technology ever in a cartoon


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




White Lightning!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 11, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> White Lightning!



But Zuko played Mirror Force


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2007)

That probably belongs in a spoiler tag. XD


----------



## Noah (Nov 11, 2007)

Shade said:


> That probably belongs in a spoiler tag. XD



No one seems to care about those in this thread anymore.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ^This is all moot, is what I'm saying.
> 
> I understand what's being discussed, it's not rocket science.
> 
> ...



No it's still a significant point.  Saying it is moot doesn't make it so. Saying it's moot is just trying to be clever. ><  It's a misunderstanding is what it is.  The point Robotkiller was addressing is that, Zuko cannot bend lightning like how Azula or Ozai  bends them.  While others were suggesting that he could.  And the point was that bending and redirecting was a completely different type of bending.  Not that redirecting lightning isn't a bending itself.

Zuko finally standing up to his father is somewhat different matter.  It is not that he has finally become "powerful"....  It is that he has found strength within himself.  

And I don't even see what point you are trying to make out.  Why would it not matter when the very point, Zuko actually bending lightning in the manner people have thought.  As said before, it's just a misunderstanding is all.  So correcting it is the point.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not going to have this turn into the Damn TTGL thread. Chill with the one liners and use spoiler tags.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I'm not trying to disprove any point that anyone was trying to make for any side of some argument. 

I'm calling the entire argument moot. *I'm saying that since it's obvious that Zuko can defeat a lightening bender, it doesn't matter if WE actually saw him bend lightening or not.* 

We didn't see Zuko scurrying away, as his father's powers returned. What we saw was the Fire Lord getting slammed against the wall and falling on his ass, then staying there as his son did exactly what he told him he was going to. Leave his court and join the Avater.

Even though, the Fire Lord told Zuko that was his last breath, he failed to kill Zuko. Zuko defeated him, then left him alive, because it was the Avatar's destiny to destroy him.

When he has just finished owning the most powerful(arguably) lightening bender in the Nation, it doesn't matter if what we saw him do was lightening bending or not. There's nothing "clever" about that, nor, am I being a jerk by pointing that out. 

If you find "moot" to be an offensive word, I'm afraid that you have wrongly assumed that it was meant as an insult or to belittle someone's comments.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 11, 2007)

*
Spoiler:  



Holy shit these episodes were win. 

Sokka just went up a few notches in the badass meter. So did his dad. I think I might actually like Zuko now. 

And Iroh busted out. One man army. 

Where do you think he is? 



*


----------



## megasajan (Nov 12, 2007)

Doesnt anyone care about "The Kiss"?  Most People waited ages for that Scene and all you care about is how Zuko can shoot Lighning out of his Stomach...or reflect or whatever  (I dont want to know how it got in there...really!)

Good Episodes,but it was clear that it would end that way because Aang didnt master Firebending yet. (He learned ? little bit already,remember?)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2007)

megasajan said:


> Doesnt anyone care about "The Kiss"?  Most People waited ages for that Scene and all you care about is how Zuko can shoot Lighning out of his Stomach...or reflect or whatever  (I dont want to know how it got in there...really!)
> 
> Good Episodes,but it was clear that it would end that way because Aang didnt master Firebending yet. (He learned ? little bit already,remember?)




*Spoiler*: __ 



These two episodes were so epic that "the kiss" seems inferior to some of the topics that we are discussing. Besides, Aang and Katara are acting like it never happened so a loss of interest has fallen upon the topic do to the fact that it's not emphasized.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 12, 2007)

megasajan said:


> Doesnt anyone care about "The Kiss"?


Maybe, if that had taken place during a slower paced scene.


----------



## megasajan (Nov 12, 2007)

Either i watched too many Romance Animes lately,or everyone here is just sooooo un-romantic :S  

That was like a goodbye Kiss from a Man whos going to die in a War. What i mean is,there are still 9 Episodes left for more now that they have a little Free-Time.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2007)

megasajan said:


> Doesnt anyone care about "The Kiss"?



I've always found the twists and conflicts in Zuko's character more interesting than most cliche and predictable couple in the series. Finally having resolution to a character that's been frustrating me for season 3 so far will of course beat something that was obvious from the start of the series. 

And besides it only fuels shipping wars. Which is the most evil thing to come from Avatar.


----------



## Tuxx (Nov 12, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Fine enough.  

Though I have to say... your logic seems a bit flawed to me.  You say it doesn't matter if we saw him bend the lightning or not, yes?  He can "obviously" beat a lightningbender now, yes?  It doesn't matter if he saw him bend the lightning, since he can "own" a powerful lightning bender, because he can and was shown to have.  So screw the lightning redirecting bending he can do, right?  The scene only shows him "defeating" him by surviving the lightning and redirected it right below Ozai's feet right? 

Don't you mean both Ozai and Zuko powers were returning? ^^  And I would hardly call that a defeat, really. ><  Ozai attempt to kill Zuko failed for sure, but a defeat as in "owning" him?  No.

It's fine... I just find your posts puzzling on why you think it doesn't matter if we saw Zuko bend lighting or not.

And no, I don't find it offensive at all.  I was just saying. ><


----------



## Neko (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Major discussion over "did he bend it?" or "did he re-direct it?" I cant seem to figure out what he did. I was just being awwwed by it that i didnt even care


----------



## zan (Nov 12, 2007)

He redirected it and then added his own in to it..CASE CLOSE.


----------



## Neko (Nov 12, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> He redirected it and then added his own in to it..CASE CLOSE.



lol i doubt alot of people will agree 

Nice try


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

err.. what are you guys talking about? 

was there a new episode? 

somebody tell me!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> err.. what are you guys talking about?
> 
> was there a new episode?
> 
> somebody tell me!



[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11787108&postcount=3214"]Here
[/DLMURL] 

It's leaked


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> err.. what are you guys talking about?
> 
> was there a new episode?
> 
> somebody tell me!


Yeah. Day of Black Sun has come and gone. 
Nominations


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. Day of Black Sun has come and gone.
> Nominations



wtf!?

HOW DID IT LEAK!?

does that mean you guys already know how this season ends?

the Day of Black Sun is the last "Aarc" right?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Come and Gone eh? Does that mean there won't be 20 episodes like all the other seasons?

Yes, I think it is the last "Arc."


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2007)

Believe me, this season's far from over


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

That's good to hear!  So how many more eps to go?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> That's good to hear!  So how many more eps to go?



I think it's the same as every season


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, so this is the last season....damn  I was hoping for a few more eps than that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> wtf!?
> 
> HOW DID IT LEAK!?
> 
> ...


No it's not the last arc in the fire book, it's just "what we all have been waiting for." 



HappyCat said:


> Thanks, so this is the last season....damn  I was hoping for a few more eps than that.


Supposedly, there are three more seasons but until I see something concrete I'm not buying it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _310 & 311_ 



First of all, I'm a petty mother fucker and I LOVE to gloat:



Delirium said:


> I only say Zuko because there's hints of him joining Team avatar in the future and the benders on the aquad are also his teachers (Katara for Water; Toph for Earth). Iroh being his teacher for fire bending does seem like where the story is going though.





the Divine Emperor said:


> *As interesting as it might be, I just don't see Zuko being Aang's teacher. Why? Aang's entinction depends on Zuko's future. If Aang is revealed alive, Zuko's life will once again be brought down to shabbles. It is in his best interest to make sure Aang is dead for good.*





Delirium said:


> You're going on the notion that Zuko's interests are forever going to coincide with the fire nation's though. There's been many hints dropped that he's going to move away from that and join team Avatar.
> 
> There was a lot of disappointment last season when the writers had him turn his back on all that character development in the season finale. He'd gone through that whole ordeal where he was really sick and basically had to make a choice between pursuing his ambitions of killing the Avatar and gaining his father's respect again or taking Iroh's advice. And it looked like he took Iroh's advice until he came down and helped Azula in that fight as Ba Sing Se.





the Divine Emperor said:


> *Him turning on Iroh, even though it was mostly had to do with Azula's mind games, just shows that he would prefer to live in his nation rather than with a world won back by the avatar any day. He had the perfect chance to change and be free and completed the process of developing a positive character but when given pursuasion and a change was reluctant but accepted a place withing the Fire Nation. *



I TOLD YOU SO! Zuko is joining team avatar. I think we all knew he was joining team avatar when we saw Aang, Zuko, Katara, and Toph all bending their elements at Azula at once. From then there's been hints of Zuko (probably even before but that's the scene that really sticks out in my mind). As I said before.. there's been a lot of hints to it all the up until the season finale of season two and all of season three he's been struggling at the fact that he went against Iroh.

Fukken called it. 

Oh yeah.. great episodes. We all knew the invasion was going to fail. Azula already knowing about the invasion though I should have guessed being the reason why they fail.

Also interesting to note.. the person who teaches Aang fire bending is still up in the air. Iroh is yolked as hell and probably in better shape than he's been in years. But Zuko can now control lightning which means he's got a lot of handle on fire bending than he once had.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, oh fucking yes! Its CANON WHOOOOOOOO!!! My ship is CANON, take that bitches!


----------



## zan (Nov 12, 2007)

umm..well i dont know they didn't talk about it after it..So who really knows..It can allways be a child hood crush type of thing that can just run it course..

Yes they blushed and all....but who knows.


----------



## Billie (Nov 12, 2007)

*Avatar - 312 - The Western Air Temple*
​

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Im Western Air Temple befindet sich ein großes Versteck vom weißen Lotus (Weil wirklich keiner aus der Feuernation noch Interesse am Westlichen Lufttempel hat, da es dort nichts zu erobern gibt) nachdem Iroh aus dem Gefängnis geflohen ist, ist er sofort zum Westlichem Tempel geflohen, um bei dem Lotus ein Versteck zu finden. Als die Gaang und die anderen Zuko treffen, beziehungsweise Zuko die Gaang trifft, sind Aang & co erstmal sicher schockiert. Sie werden Zuko nicht glauben, aber Toph kann dies mit ihren Fähigkeiten beweisen. Sie treffen ein Haus und erfahren, das Member vom weißen Lotus in diesem Haus leben. Doch wirklich nur Member dürfen da rein. Sokka zeigt ihnen erstmal seinen weißen Lotusstein, doch das genügt nicht. Sie müssen das Passwort kennen. Zuko versucht sich zu erinnern, weiss es aber nicht mehr. Iroh schaut nach, was vor dem Eingang los ist und ist sehr überrascht, genau wie die Gaang und Zuko. Später wird Iroh Aang wohl das Feuerbändigen beibringen.​*


next epi on : *30.11.07*​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

blackssk said:


> *Avatar - 312 - The Western Air Temple*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me think of...


----------



## Blix (Nov 12, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That made me think of...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nah, that's Rammstein's "Feur Frei!" one of my YouTube favs. Everytime I hear someone speak or see someone write in German, I instantly think of that song.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello new here and the first thing that came into my attention on that unconfirmed spoiler is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



IROH IS GONNA TEACH AANG FIREBENDING!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 12, 2007)

So wait did Nick premiere the Invasion episodes this past Friday or did the UK already show them?


----------



## Hio (Nov 12, 2007)

Zuko is awesome,

*Spoiler*: __ 



He will be the next king/fire lord


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So wait did Nick premiere the Invasion episodes this past Friday or did the UK already show them?



I think that episode 10&11 are leaked..also in regard to the German spoiler..not sure if it's true or not but according to it I repeat..
*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh is gonna teach Aang firebending..




Hope it's true..


----------



## Shade (Nov 12, 2007)

blackssk said:


> *Avatar - 312 - The Western Air Temple*
> ​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In the Western Air Temple, there is a large hide-out of the White Lotus (because the Fire Nation has no interest in that temple. After Iroh fled from the prison, he went immediately to the Western Temple, in order to find the Lotus hide-out. When the Gaang and Zuko meet, the Gaang is very shocked. They will not believe Zuko, but Toph can prove his innocence with her abilities. They find a house and it turns out to be the the White Lotus hide-out. But only members can enter. Sokka shows them his White Lotus, but it is not sufficient. They require the password. Zuko does not remember it either. Iroh checks to see who it is, he is very surprised to see the Gaang, just as the Gaang is surprised to see him. Later, Iroh will probably teach fire-bending to Aang.

Babelfish + Me.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 12, 2007)

blackssk said:


> *Avatar - 312 - The Western Air Temple*
> ​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Interesting. Though I'm a bit skeptical on a spoiler being available for the next episode so early, especially one in German.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

can a kind sould gimme links for episode 10 and 11?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> can a kind sould gimme links for episode 10 and 11?



I provided them on the last page. 

[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11787108&postcount=3214"]here[/DLMURL]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

you're awesome! 
+reps


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2007)

Shade said:


> In the Western Air Temple, there is a large hide-out of the White Lotus (because the Fire Nation has no interest in that temple. After Iroh fled from the prison, he went immediately to the Western Temple, in order to find the Lotus hide-out. When the Gaang and Zuko meet, the Gaang is very shocked. They will not believe Zuko, but Toph can prove his innocence with her abilities. They find a house and it turns out to be the the White Lotus hide-out. But only members can enter. Sokka shows them his White Lotus, but it is not sufficient. They require the password. Zuko does not remember it either. Iroh checks to see who it is, he is very surprised to see the Gaang, just as the Gaang is surprised to see him. Later, Iroh will probably teach fire-bending to Aang.
> 
> Babelfish + Me.



*This episode for the most part seems interesting. When will it be released?*


----------



## Billie (Nov 12, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *This episode for the most part seems interesting. When will it be released?*



30.11 2007


@ Shade
speak you german ?


*PS: My spoiler is not 100% right !*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2007)

*
Spoiler:  



I wonder what Iroh's up to? I think he might be joining up with the White Lotus. Also, why did he choose to scape on that specific day? Did he already know about the invasion?

About the lightning, I'm pretty sure Zuko just redirected it. Iroh taught him that skill a while ago, making him and Iroh the only two people to know this technique. It wouldn't make sense for him to have created his on lightning  since  he just accepted who he is. remember, that's the entire reason he could bend lighting in the first place. 

Sokka's dad is pretty beast. He just got unlucky. 

And I had no idea Sokka was such a G. I mean, I knew he was pretty strong/cool/smart but he fucking jumped on a war rhino and kicked the driver off. 


*


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 12, 2007)

Let’s speculate about Episode 312 - The Western Air Temple. 

I can see this episode taking one of two routes:

1. They arrive, and it's desolate. Aang angsts about failing again for a while, and he and Katara talk about the kiss, which may result in a full realization. Sokka will worry about Suki, and the others will regret leaving their friends behind. The first half is a general wound licking fest. About halfway through, Zuko arrives in his pimped out ride, and offers his services. There will be lots of mistrust, but I see Aang being the first to extend the hand of friendship. Combustion Man may or may not appear to affect the issue one way or the other. Iroh may or may not appear and have a say in the matter. If he does, the matter will be resolved more smoothely.

2. The Gaang arrive, but there's no time for aangst, because there are Air Nomads around. They were "preserved" as a Fire Nation project: think Indian Reservations. They don't know how to bend, as that knowledge has been suppressed by the FN, and Aang spends the episode reliving his culture (Think episode 115), and encouraging them to bend. There will be some preliminary success, and everybody's happy that the Air Nomads *aren't* fucked. In this midst of this, Aang and Katara may talk about the kiss. Then in a dun dun dunnn moment, Zuko catches up at the end of the episode for a minor cliffhanger, and the next episode will deal with that.

Either way, Ozai may have some harsh words with Azula for her deception, which would be awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Heh, the spoiler actually sounds almost decent enough. Its likely that the White Lotus would have such a base, although I doubt that their entrance is that easy to find.

My prediction:
Gaang arrives at Western Air Temple, while Iroh arrives at the fellow, who taught Sokka swordsmanship, home. Zuko comes into view of Gaang, short chat about his loyalties, especially from Katara, Aang in the end welcomes him into the group... the only one to welcome him into the group. The others are a bit tense obviously, since they just left their friends and fathers to become POW's by the Fire Nation, and who knows what they'll do to them. Sokka, worries about Suki, Toph tries to cheer him up, Zuko, who overheard, reveals the location of the Kiyoshi warriors. Conflict ensues, Sokka leaves on his own, despite protest from Aang and Katara, Toph tags along to make sure he doesnt get killed, they ride Zuko's Fire Nation blimp. Aang ask Zuko to teach him Fire Bending.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2007)

blackssk said:


> @ Shade
> speak you german ?



the bottom of shade's post said "babelfish+me", babelfish is a translation site


----------



## Shade (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, all I did was translate your work and grammarize it.

Seems like its gonna be a great episode. The Gaang is so damn big now, I wonder how things will work.

@Super Prime, that's a hot sig. Where did you find that?


----------



## \zol (Nov 12, 2007)

Superprime yous sig is the cause of me not blinking my eyes yet.

Yeah, I'm definitly seeing angst 1st half of 312. 

So we're getting 312 30.11.07 or was that talk of DoBS airing in the U.S.?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

Zuko manned up. In theory he could have killed his dad he is more skilled with the sword more than likely though the guards would have probably come to his aid.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> SLowly but surely a lot of them are staring to realise the reality of things. Kitara cannot blame the old woman for the way she is,the fire nation forced her to be like that.Kitara should stop thinking that they will fight the fire nation without using dirty tactics.
> 
> Though blood bending isn't "dirty" it's absolutely divine.
> 
> First toph can bend metal,now kitara can bend blood.It would be cool if aang could learn to bend air within his opponents toitally suffocating them.I'm interestied in seeing if soka will learn from a "spirit" master seeing that his sword is special.



i'm sure aang could do it easily, but aang just doesn't have that killer instinct really. He strives to protect even his enemies when he can afford too. And yes blood bending is the shit!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> SLowly but surely a lot of them are staring to realise the reality of things. *Kitara cannot blame the old woman for the way she is,the fire nation forced her to be like that*.Kitara should stop thinking that they will fight the fire nation without using dirty tactics.
> 
> Though blood bending isn't "dirty" it's absolutely divine.
> 
> First toph can bend metal,now kitara can bend blood.It would be cool if aang could learn to bend air within his opponents toitally suffocating them.I'm interestied in seeing if soka will learn from a "spirit" master seeing that his sword is special.


*
that's where you're wrong. but I agree that blood bending should be perfecty allowed as long as she doesn't abuse it. *


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Shade said:


> @Super Prime, that's a hot sig. Where did you find that?





\zol said:


> Superprime yous sig is the cause of me not blinking my eyes yet.


I drew it myself. 


And yeah, everyone's going to get angsty, everyone except... Zuko, for the first time ever.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 12, 2007)

i love the show. i watched the first two seasons but none of the third, could anyone fill me in


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2007)

can someone tell me if this is legit? -> [DLMURL]http://www.satuploads.com/[/DLMURL]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2007)

So when exactly is the 12th episode supposed to air?


----------



## Noah (Nov 12, 2007)

Ten Euro. Ah ha, yeah right. If that leak really is legit, then it shouldn't be long before it's available for download.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 12, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> can someone tell me if this is legit? -> [DLMURL]http://www.satuploads.com/[/DLMURL]


Talk about gullibility. Why don't you tell us if it's correct?

No, seriously, this is retarded. Who the heck would pay for that? 



"Only on the internets"


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 12, 2007)

Heh, I'm almost proud of Avatar meriting a website dedicated to people paying money to see leaked episodes. It's a sort of testament to it's online popularity. But It's gotta be a sham just for the simple fact that the last episodes might not be 100% done yet. I seem to remember of the artists who works on the show posting a blog entry about coming back from Korea his Deviantart page where he was working on the last bit of animation from the final episodes. That was around the time episode 3 or 4 was airing. I must say that this season is flying by,


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2007)

*Let's discuss how awesome Iroh is. Busting out of jail like BAM. 


*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Let's discuss how awesome Iroh is. Busting out of jail like BAM. *


I would, but he did it behind the scenes... Not much of a discussion.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 12, 2007)

*Then let's discuss the shape of the bars. 

But seriously, why did he choose that specific day to bust himself out?  Did he know or guess that there would be an invasion? Or is he following another agenda? 

I think Iroh has super powers cause he turned Zuko from a chump to a champ. *


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh is most definitely stronger than Ozai, but I had a feeling that he was anyways.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I think he knew about the invasion. I mean he is a part of the White Lotus, so I doubt tha there isn't anything that anyone can hide from him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, he probably knows about the Eclipse himself, and suspects the possibility that rebels might take advantage of this, assuming they know of the Eclipse, and would provide enough of a distraction for him to get out.
At any rate, I think it was a now or never thing. Shame he didnt bring his fangirl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Well, he probably knows about the Eclipse himself, and suspects the possibility that rebels might take advantage of this, assuming they know of the Eclipse, and would provide enough of a distraction for him to get out.
> At any rate, I think it was a now or never thing. *Shame he didnt bring his fangirl.*


Oh, I think he did. A man has needs you know. 

I hope he fights Zuko. Not kill him or anything, but is like "I was locked up for months because you, *fire bends*  NOW I BURNED YOUR OTHER EYE!"


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol, that would be interesting if that happened though, everyone shall hence forth question you for wisdom!  (even though they already do)


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Nah, Lawl, Iroh would forgive Zuko right away... he still hasnt given up on the lad.

Anyway, now that Zuko's on the good side, what will Combustion Man do? Will he just stop or continue, perhaps finding the Avatar a worthy prey or has always been in Azula's pocket the whole time?

It'd be cool to see Iroh rip apart CM.


----------



## Pride (Nov 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That kiss was fail. Katara is going to be with Zuko.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 13, 2007)

Pride said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That kiss was fail. Katara is going to be with Zuko.


If that happens Aang should hook up with Anji from Fire Nation school.


----------



## zan (Nov 13, 2007)

well i think its a no shitter why he picked that day to do it... He knew that fire bender would be helpless.So he made himself stronger gain the edge on them. 

I think people is missing the biggest factor... Zuko mom might be alive.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 13, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Then let's discuss the shape of the bars.
> 
> But seriously, why did he choose that specific day to bust himself out?  Did he know or guess that there would be an invasion? Or is he following another agenda?
> 
> I think Iroh has super powers cause he turned Zuko from a chump to a champ. *



I'm thinking that the White Lotus group told Iroh about the Eclipse before it happened. So, Iroh broke out with all of his strength just before the firebenders lost their power and then he used his physical strength to get his ass out of that firenation prison door.


----------



## Hio (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah Iroh is awesome and strong, I think he will teach Aang and Zuko some new stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hio said:


> Yeah Iroh is awesome and strong, I think he will teach Aang and Zuko some new stuff


Oh he'll teach Zuko alright... a lesson of loyalty, betrayal and lightning bending to the face.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 13, 2007)

These last two episodes made my eyes have sex with themselves, ejaculating win and rainbows.

True story


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 13, 2007)

Think Sokka's sword can disrupt lightning bending.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2007)

Hio said:


> Yeah Iroh is awesome and strong, I think he will teach Aang and Zuko some new stuff


*
Now that we know that the Fire Lord possess the ability to use lightining, Iroh has to teach Aang how to use it also and how to block lightning or he will find himself within a tough situation when fighting the Fire Lord. Another thing, Aang will have to break his oath of never using Fire bending again. It's best if he knows as much as possible.*


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

He needs to learn fire bending, it isn't so much the fire as it's element but the philosphy he picks up when learning it. Iroh said something about this too like ''that's what makes the avatar so powerful'.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm thinking that the White Lotus group told Iroh about the Eclipse before it happened. So, Iroh broke out with all of his strength just before the firebenders lost their power and then he used his physical strength to get his ass out of that firenation prison door.


-
*
Well, I'm assuming he would already know abut the eclipse itself, just not the actual invasion. Either the White Lotus told him about it, he though the day of black sun was a good day to bust out, or just randomly guessed. 

But I don't think he'd need the eclipse to defeat those guards. He'd definateley need his firebending to break out of the jail itself, though.  *


----------



## Blix (Nov 13, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *But I don't think he'd need the eclipse to defeat those guards. He'd definateley need his firebending to break out of the jail itself, though.  *



I dont understand why they only put prisoners in cells. They should have chained their body or had their hands bound with metal casts to prevent firebending. I mean, its Iroh.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 13, 2007)

I myself have always been interested in how Zuko would relate to the Gaang, given how much he honestly has in common with them. 

Like Toph, he has lived a life of opulence, but without people who accept him for his true self.

Like Sokka, he is the son of a great Leader, and felt the pressure of living up to that Father.

Like Aang, he has felt inadequate to the monumental destiny life has thrust upon him.

Like Katara, the loss of his mother was the defining tragedy in his life, the person they spiritually emulate.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats maybe how dumb they are. They saw Iroh as being somone defendless after what happed in Ba Sing Se.

Blix Your siggy omg I think I just got scarred. XD


----------



## Billie (Nov 13, 2007)

*
Real* Momo


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 13, 2007)

Just saw those last 2 episodes, and my reaction:

Z...O...M...G...EPIC!! From here on out is going to be awesome


----------



## \zol (Nov 13, 2007)

blackssk: your sig screams epic

Damn how the hell is Season 3 doing so horrible in ratings?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2007)

*Let's discuss how Sokka jumped on that rhino and owned the rider. *


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2007)

Is it really doing that bad in ratings? Hmm..

I blame lack of advertisement, they really should have went all out, and the fact that the episodes have been leaked so early online :s


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 13, 2007)

Blood bending will be the only thing that can stop azula.Seriously,that gal is untouchable.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Is it really doing that bad in ratings? Hmm..
> 
> I blame lack of advertisement, they really should have went all out, and the fact that the episodes have been leaked so early online :s



I think they should have put more commericals of when it was going to air. I do hope they give alot of them when Day of the black sun airs just like they did with Spongebob.


----------



## Neko (Nov 13, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> Blood bending will be the only thing that can stop azula.Seriously,that gal is untouchable.



yea seriously 

Iroh should give her a beating


----------



## zan (Nov 13, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> Blood bending will be the only thing that can stop azula.Seriously,that gal is untouchable.


Not true... The only thing saving her ass is PIS. 

Toph would of been able to snap her neck off with earth bending..if it wasn't because of that...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 13, 2007)

*There always has to be someone who brings up PIS. *


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

Umm What is PIS?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> Umm What is PIS?



Plot Induced Stupidity 

I prefer plotbending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> Umm What is PIS?


 


Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Plot Induced Stupidity*
> 
> I prefer plotbending


Oh, I was about o say urination...? :rofl


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, I was about o say urination...? :rofl



That works too since it's a piss-poor excuse for the sake of whining.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2007)

Azula is a honest to god martial artist and has NEVER lost to Aang period. In fact Aang has been nearly killed by her 2 or 3 times(one time she was fighting both Zuko and Aang at the same time....)? I don't think even Toph can beat Azula. Katara has gotten 1 win on Azula which kinda shows the weakness in her fighting style against a waterbender. But I don't see Toph exploiting that weakness, I don't think earth bending < firebending because of the fast aggressive nature of fire bending. Not saying that earth benders always lose to fire benders, in fact all the bending styles are strengths in theory are canceled out by the strength and weakness of the other styles. So all bending is equal its adaptability and exploitation that matters.  

Which brings up another question. How strong is Zuko now? If he can possible win a fight against the fire lord 1v1, its going to be hard putting him into future fights unless we going to see Zuko solo 3 generals at once or something. kinda makes you rethink all the times we though Zuko was hanging around banging his girlfriend. Now he is hanging around banging his girlfriend while training....unless Mai is a serious workout all by herself. Which brings another question. WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T HE BRING MAI!!!!!!


----------



## zan (Nov 14, 2007)

Zuko didnt beat the fire lord..he suprised him with an attack...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Toph had the chance to snap her next in the during the invasion but didn't. 




Plus if toph sink her self in to the ground..There is no way for azula to attack her. Toph would kick her ass all over the FN.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2007)

First off kid show. So there will be no snapping of necks. Second off the only chance she got to snap her neck was when she passed through the hole in the rock cliff, the same hole Sokka was climbing through....if she bended earth, Sokka would have a good time following down, also Toph can't sense mid-air targets(Azula passed cleaning through the opening), which is why she lost to Aang. Even with that weakness she realized Azula landed on the ground before Aang did (she jumped through the same hole before aang) who was chasing her, so Toph is no slouch and I'm not by no means underestimating her by any means. But she ain't beating Azula easy, until I see them fight my money on Azula and her lightning>>>earth.

From what I saw, Daddy firelord did surprise attack on Zuzu and Zuzu put him on his ass. I'm sure if that fight was going to continue, Zuzu would have given Daddy Firelord more then a black eye...


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2007)

Azula is far too agile.Yes toph could have killed her seeing that azula didn't have her fire techniques.But she has them now and toph will not be able to beat her.As i've said blood bending will be the best bet.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> From what I saw, Daddy firelord did surprise attack on Zuzu and Zuzu put him on his ass. I'm sure if that fight was going to continue, Zuzu would have given Daddy Firelord more then a black eye...



I wouldn't be so sure.  While Zuko is an expert Fire Bender he isn't a master, his father on the other hand is a true master Fire Bender and is clearly an even better Lightning Bender than Azula.  Zuko only survived that attack because Iroh had already taught him how to redirect lightning.  Honestly, Zuko is lucky his pops decided to use Lightning Bending instead of Fire Bending just then.

Anyways, just like I've been saying since Season 1.  Zuko is obviously going to be the one to teach Aang Fire Bending.  A number of people I know thought it would be Iroh but I knew it would be Zuko so it would fit with the age of the rest of his group.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 14, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Honestly, Zuko is lucky his pops decided to use Lightning Bending instead of Fire Bending just then.



Actually with Lightning, Ozai was just going for a quick kill, Zuko would have had a better chance against fire being that he could have blocked it but his father absolutely knew nothing about lightning redirection so Zuko won out.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> Azula is far too agile.Yes toph could have killed her seeing that azula didn't have her fire techniques.But she has them now and toph will not be able to beat her.As i've said blood bending will be the best bet.



Bloodbending is clearly the most sure fire way to bring down any opponent. Azula is agile, and earth bending needs a concrete hit to do any damage, something we've seen that Azula is able to dodge (even without her own bending skills) Being able to completely stop her movements would destroy her, along with basically any other opponent. Bloodbending is definitely the strongest form of bend we've come across, but being able to only use it once a month, for several hours, puts a huge stipulation on it. 

Ratings of Avatar I'm sure has taken a huge hit due to leaks onto the net. I'm guilty of this myself. If I'm able to watch it on the net I won't even watch it on Nick, too many annoying commercials for me. Advertising the show may not have been Nick's biggest priority either, as they're not especially focused on action/fantasy series.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Season 3 has have the most leaks. People want to see it more beacause of the lack of commericals in Nick. I also saw it on the internet and I wish I should have not seen it cuz I already knows what happens. I cant control myself Lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> I think Season 3 has have the most leaks. *People want to see it more beacause of the lack of commericals in Nick.*


What? Nickelodeon has the same ammount of commercial air time as every other network.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 14, 2007)

I mean airing commercials of Avatar.  How many times has the spongebob movie commercial has been on. Every chance they get they air it. I havent seen that with Avatar and thats why there's has been leaks cuz of the commercials.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> I mean airing commercials of Avatar. How many times has the spongebob movie commercial has been on. Every chance they get they air it. I havent seen that with Avatar and thats why there's has been leaks cuz of the commercials.


I haven't seen many Spongebob Movie commercials, then again, I only watch nick when Avatar comes on. I see your point though: less is more, but that could be a double edge sword where less advertising could lead to less interest in the show, bad ratings and early cansellation.

​


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't seen many Spongebob Movie commercials, then again, I only watch nick when Avatar comes on. I see your point though: less is more, but that could be a double edge sword where less advertising could lead to less interest in the show, bad ratings and early cansellation.
> 
> ​



The show won't have to worry about cancellation, 95% of the show is in the can all that needs to be done are the finishing touches. The absolute worst thing that can happen right now would be putting it on hiatus and "burning off" the episodes later on Nicktoons, pretty much making sure that a very small minority sees them. This way Nick frees up the 8:30pm timeslot on Fridays and can then put something more popular in it's place...say an extra Spongebob. Think of what happened to Invader Zim and then you'll really understand me. Difference is Zim's second season was canceled early on but at least it was episodic and hardly had any continuity between episodes since they were mostly standalone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Man don't get me started on Zim. 

Curse you snacks Nick. CUUUUUURSE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Zim was the only reason I watched Nickelodeon.

Avatar is a great show, it's just airing on the wrong station. Nick is geared more towards their crude humor and happy-go-lucky themes, so someone who enjoys watching Nick probably don't really concern themselves with commercials involving Avatar.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> From what I saw, Daddy firelord did surprise attack on Zuzu and Zuzu put him on his ass. I'm sure if that fight was going to continue, Zuzu would have given Daddy Firelord more then a black eye...


*
If he's lucky, he'll be able to get in a few hits without getting any major injuries. But Ozai trumps him.

And Iroh trumps Ozai. *


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

Iroh is a beast, it looks like he bent the bars with his bear hands and clubbed the people out cold.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

Jio said:


> Iroh is a beast, it looks like he bent the bars with his bear hands and clubbed the people out cold.



*

He obviously blasted out with firebending. Most likely with his famous Dragon breathe technique. *


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man don't get me started on Zim.
> 
> Curse you snacks Nick. CUUUUUURSE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


Its simple, Nick aren't just aiming their shows at children they are rufusing to let anyone older than their target age enjoy their channel. Zim is a prime example, he is loved by teenagers and adults and got taken off the air. This is why Spongebob is still airing. Fairly Odd Parents was also a victim of this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> *Its simple, Nick aren't just aiming their shows at children they are rufusing to let anyone older than their target age enjoy their channel.* Zim is a prime example, he is loved by teenagers and adults and got taken off the air. This is why Spongebob is still airing.


And that is the honest truth. they used to have some good shows too.



Jio said:


> Iroh is a beast, it looks like he bent the bars with his bear hands and clubbed the people out cold.


lol @ Iroh Hercules.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone clear this up for me? Was Iroh somehow restrained from using firebending? You would think they wouldn't allow him to bend while being imprisoned.


----------



## Blix (Nov 14, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Zim was the only reason I watched Nickelodeon.
> 
> Avatar is a great show, it's just airing on the wrong station. Nick is geared more towards their crude humor and happy-go-lucky themes, so someone who enjoys watching Nick probably don't really concern themselves with commercials involving Avatar.



I agree. I'd even say CN is better to show Avatar than Nick.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Can anyone clear this up for me? Was Iroh somehow restrained from using firebending? You would think they wouldn't allow him to bend while being imprisoned.


My guess is the bars were heat proof, Firebenders know how to hold their own kind hostage. That is why Iroh was working out, to gain the psysical strength to break through the bars. And of course this was during the eclypse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Can anyone clear this up for me? Was Iroh somehow restrained from using firebending? You would think they wouldn't allow him to bend while being imprisoned.


Well considering how there were always guards there, firebending (which I tink would take a certainb amount of intelligence to do) would fit his "retard" ruse.

Also, I don't think it's possible for someone to be restrained from using their bending skills based on the level of technology the Avatar universe seems to have.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> My guess is the bars were heat proof, Firebenders know how to hold their own kind hostage. That is why Iroh was working out, to gain the psysical strength to break through the bars. And of course this was during the eclypse.



* 

Iroh did not bend the bars. Even if you assume he does have the strength, the bars wouldn't bend the way they did. He blasted them.  *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> * *
> 
> *Iroh did not bend the bars. Even if you assume he does have the strength, the bars wouldn't bend the way they did. He blasted them. *


But what if he jump-kicked them?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

*Actually, now that you mention it...


*


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 14, 2007)

Blix said:


> I agree. I'd even say CN is better to show Avatar than Nick.



But, CN gets way less ratings that Nick.  Also, I like your sig.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *
> 
> Iroh did not bend the bars. Even if you assume he does have the strength, the bars wouldn't bend the way they did. He blasted them.  *


I didn't say bend, I said break. Those bars were definatly not bent but he could have broke them another way without firebending like LIL_M0 said, he could have jump-kicked through.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 14, 2007)

Iroh could have blasted his cell BEFORE the eclipse, knocked all the guards (using fire bending and his manly muscles) and when the eclipse did come all the fire bending soldiers were inside their secondary defenses allowing Iroh to run free.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well considering how there were always guards there, firebending (which I tink would take a certainb amount of intelligence to do) would fit his "retard" ruse.
> 
> Also, I don't think it's possible for someone to be restrained from using their bending skills based on the level of technology the Avatar universe seems to have.



Seems like it was more of a plot device than anything, putting him in such a low guarded cell, knowing of the strength he had/has.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't say bend, I said break. Those bars were definatly not bent but he could have broke them another way without firebending like LIL_M0 said, he could have jump-kicked through.







Timbers- said:


> Seems like it was more of a plot device than anything, putting him in such a low guarded cell, knowing of the strength he had/has.



*It wasn't a plot device, they just severely underestimated him. *


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *It wasn't a plot device, they just severely underestimated him. *



*That is something I truly don't understand. Why would they underestimate the man known as the Dragon of the West? *


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

*Because they are stupid. And he's been acting like a crackpot the entire time.*


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *It wasn't a plot device, they just severely underestimated him. *



They had commoners from the water tribe in stronger imprisonment than him =\ They didn't even bind his hands lol.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Actually with Lightning, Ozai was just going for a quick kill, Zuko would have had a better chance against fire being that he could have blocked it but his father absolutely knew nothing about lightning redirection so Zuko won out.





Obviously Ozai was trying to end it fast and didn't know that Zuko could redirect Lightning.  The whole point of my post was pointing out that had Ozai used Fire Bending instead of Lightning Bending odds would be rather good that he would have burned the hell out of Zuko.


----------



## zan (Nov 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> First off kid show. So there will be no snapping of necks. Second off the only chance she got to snap her neck was when she passed through the hole in the rock cliff, the same hole Sokka was climbing through....if she bended earth, Sokka would have a good time following down, also Toph can't sense mid-air targets(Azula passed cleaning through the opening), which is why she lost to Aang. Even with that weakness she realized Azula landed on the ground before Aang did (she jumped through the same hole before aang) who was chasing her, so Toph is no slouch and I'm not by no means underestimating her by any means. But she ain't beating Azula easy, until I see them fight my money on Azula and her lightning>>>earth.
> 
> From what I saw, Daddy firelord did surprise attack on Zuzu and Zuzu put him on his ass. I'm sure if that fight was going to continue, Zuzu would have given Daddy Firelord more then a black eye...


lYes they can be a snap of the neck in this kid show..This isnt sponge bob or anything.They have killed off people before. 

Also no it wasn't an attack. Zuko went up to him and talk to him like a man.Thats it.  FL tried to fry him and he just return the attack.. Zuko didn't attack at all. 

Also it been already shown that earth beats thunder lightning attacks. When those attack hit earth it gets grounded and the earth absorber the attacks.



Canute87 said:


> Azula is far too agile.Yes toph could have killed her seeing that azula didn't have her fire techniques.But she has them now and toph will not be able to beat her.As i've said blood bending will be the best bet.


Not true... There is other ways to kill azula beside blood bending...


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *That is something I truly don't understand. Why would they underestimate the man known as the Dragon of the West? *



When a man acts retarded he can throw off anybody.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lYes they can be a snap of the neck in this kid show..This isnt sponge bob or anything.They have killed off people before.
> 
> Also no it wasn't an attack. Zuko went up to him and talk to him like a man.Thats it.  FL tried to fry him and he just return the attack.. Zuko didn't attack at all.
> 
> ...




I honestly don't think azula will or can be killed.If you knoe anything else other than blood bending please tell me.Or do you belive that zuko will be able to match his sister?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2007)

*In the future, I see Zuko beating Azula. *


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

Zuko will stomp Azula. He will probably deflect lightning through her heart.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 14, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lYes they can be a snap of the neck in this kid show..This isnt sponge bob or anything.They have killed off people before.
> 
> Also no it wasn't an attack. Zuko went up to him and talk to him like a man.Thats it.  FL tried to fry him and he just return the attack.. Zuko didn't attack at all.
> 
> ...



They can't kill people in a grotesque manner. <-<


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 14, 2007)

I cant wait till Fugly Azula dies


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I didn't say bend, I said break. Those bars were definatly not bent but he could have broke them another way without firebending like LIL_M0 said, he could have jump-kicked through.


Q F T


----------



## Gamble (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I cant wait till Fugly Azula dies



She's actually one of my favorite antagonists coming from every series I've watched lol.


----------



## zan (Nov 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> They can't kill people in a grotesque manner. <-<



they can they just cant show it.

Also She can be killed off with out blood bending..All they need to do is pin her down..

In all reality aang is faster then she is. I don't see why they would fall for her trap...Aang could of easily ran off to beat the FL while  toph and sokka took care of her...

Plus sooner or later aang is going to be able to make storms and hurrican force winds..that she cant run away from....


----------



## Gamble (Nov 15, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> they can they just cant show it.
> 
> Also She can be killed off with out blood bending..All they need to do is pin her down..
> 
> ...



Alright, but they're not going to be like "oh hay guys I just came back from snapping some chick's neck."


----------



## infinite (Nov 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Alright, but they're not going to be like "oh hay guys I just came back from snapping some chick's neck."



I guess not, it would mess up the entire serie I guess.


----------



## zan (Nov 15, 2007)

lol well they not going to kill her off..she still have 3 more season of usefulness.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> lol well they not going to kill her off..she still have 3 more season of usefulness.


Did anyone ever show prroof of three more seasons, I mean, with a Nickelodeon "seal of approval" or something? I'd really like to see the source before I buy into the idea.


----------



## infinite (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess there will be only 4 books, so four seasons 

for every element one book. at least that would logical
( But than again, since when since when is nickelodeon logical)


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

Nah, Nick said that they have not paid for 3 more seasons, though the creators are interested in making 3 more. Well, Avatarverse is very very wide, its like Star Wars, there's a lot of story in it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 15, 2007)

*Anyone else thing they made the characters a little bit too young? *


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Anyone else thing they made the characters a little bit too young? *



*Yeah, Aang is thirteen. They should have made him atlease 14-16 like Katarra and Sokka.*


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 15, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Anyone else thing they made the characters a little bit too young? *


Aang=13
Toph=12
Katara=15
Sokka=16
Azula=16
Zuko=17


----------



## Bleach (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea i think this is last season. Would've liked to see more but w/e

Aangs pretty old btw. 113 =/.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 15, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yea i think this is last season. Would've liked to see more but w/e
> 
> Aangs pretty old btw. 113 =/.


I was about to say that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Yea i think this is last season. Would've liked to see more but w/e
> 
> Aangs pretty old btw. 113 =/.



His body hasn't aged according to his age so it doesn't even really matter. He was literally frozen in time.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 15, 2007)

*It doesn't biother me that much really. But Aang does seem a little young to be the Avatar. He should be a little taller, maybe 15 or so. Everyone else is fine, really. *



Gaiash said:


> I was about to say that.



 **


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2007)

So, do you think Aang is going to learn to metal bend before the end of this season?  He already has shown capable of Toph's version of sight which is what allowed her to be able to metal bend.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Aang=13
> Toph=12
> Katara=15
> Sokka=16
> ...



Azula and Katara are both supposed to be 14.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 15, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Azula and Katara are both supposed to be 14.



*There's no way Azula is 14. *


----------



## Blix (Nov 15, 2007)

Enclave said:


> So, do you think Aang is going to learn to metal bend before the end of this season?  He already has shown capable of Toph's version of sight which is what allowed her to be able to metal bend.



I dont really see it being by the end of the season. If there is another season, I can imagine there being a 2 year time skip with aang being 15 and him being pretty good with the elements.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2007)

Thing is though he already is practically a master Earth Bender, especially with his learning the Toph's method of seeing.  Metal Bending should be well within his grasp at this point thanks to Toph being his teacher.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 15, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Azula and Katara are both supposed to be 14.



If you're right, that's as bad as hearing Yoko being 14 before timeskip in TTGL.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 16, 2007)

Blix said:


> I dont really see it being by the end of the season. If there is another season, I can imagine there being a 2 year time skip with aang being 15 and him being pretty good with the elements.



Well as great as an Avatar: Hurricane Chronicles series would be, it's not going to happen. Each book corresponded to the season of the year and element that Aang had to learn. 
Water=winter
Earth=Spring
Fire=Summer

As much as we like to argue that Aang isn't a master airbender, his arrow tattoos would disagree. Look at the episode _The Storm_ and you'll see the monk kids that are Aang's age and older with no tattoos. They're only given to masters and since Aang is the avatar it would have been easy for him to achieve that status. 

By the way one question to everyone out there, *does anyone know what exactly Aang is the avatar of?*
I know myself but I'm just posing the question out there to see if everyone actually knows what this show is supposed to be about.
Think of it as trivia.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Well as great as an Avatar: Hurricane Chronicles series would be, it's not going to happen. Each book corresponded to the season of the year and element that Aang had to learn.
> Water=winter
> Earth=Spring
> Fire=Summer
> ...


The wind?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

The spirit of the planet.  Gee, do I win a cookie?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 16, 2007)

God damn episodes 10 and 11 were awesome! This is the best season! I had like an orgasm every 15secs since the actual invasion started. I need higher quality rips *NOW*!!!


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 16, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Azula and Katara are both supposed to be 14.



I know, I was just posting what ages I thought they should be.


----------



## infinite (Nov 16, 2007)

... Since when is Toph able to bend metal? 

I guess I missed that eps.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

infinite said:


> ... Since when is Toph able to bend metal?
> 
> I guess I missed that eps.


Actually, it seems like you missed several episodes.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 16, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> God damn episodes 10 and 11 were awesome! This is the best season! I had like an orgasm every 15secs since the actual invasion started. I need higher quality rips *NOW*!!!



You're going to have to wait until the 23rd when it airs in The U.K.

Kudos to the person who answered the question correctly, Aang is the reincarnation of The Spirit Of The Planet.


----------



## infinite (Nov 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Actually, it seems like you missed several episodes.



... than I'll have to catch up


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 16, 2007)

ive finally seen episodes 10 & 11. they wre both good and crucial episodes but i do have some concerns:

1.why didn't sokka rescue suki after azula told him about were her prison was?
2. will aang ever learn fire bending?
3.how the hell is azula quicker than aang and aang still can't beat that bitch?
4. will zuko teach aang fire bending now that he finally plan's on joining the group?
5. where the hell did Iroh go to?


----------



## Piekage (Nov 16, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ive finally seen episodes 10 & 11. they wre both good and crucial episodes but i do have some concerns:
> 1.why didn't sokka rescue suki after azula told him about were her prison was?


Azula didn't tell him where the prison was, and they wouldn't have had time anyway.


arcanecapricorn said:


> 2. will aang ever learn fire bending?


Odd are Zuko will teach him.


arcanecapricorn said:


> 3.how the hell is azula quicker than aang and aang still can't beat that bitch?


Azula did have two Dai Li agents with her, and she's very agile. Besides, Aang, Toph and Sokka could have killed her if they wanted.


arcanecapricorn said:


> 4. will zuko teach aang fire bending now that he finally plan's on joining the group?


Probably. He has to gain they're trust first, which will be difficult.


arcanecapricorn said:


> 5. where the hell did Iroh go to?


The Billion Dollar question. He's probably doing something badass.

I'm wondering how Zuko's mother will affect the story. She well probably play some kind of role, or else Ozai wouldn't have bothered mentioning her.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ive finally seen episodes 10 & 11. they wre both good and crucial episodes but i do have some concerns:
> 
> 1.why didn't sokka rescue suki after azula told him about were her prison was?
> 2. will aang ever learn fire bending?
> ...



1. I don't think Azula told them where the prison was? Sokka kept asking her but she never said anything, eating up the time the eclipse had left, and then she left by telling them where Ozai was, not Suki.
2. Very likely. It'd ruin the point of him being the Avatar, and Zuko would serve no purpose joining the group if he wasn't going to teach Aang.
3. Keep in mind that Aang also had the Dai Li (sp?) to deal with, while also chasing Azula. She's a tough opponent. 
4. See #2
5. Probably something to do with the White Lotus group. He may play part in preparations for a second invasion, or downfall of Ozai. It's unlikely he'll join up with Aang & co., seeing as since Aang's entire group is made up of adolescents.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 16, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Azula didn't tell him where the prison was, and they wouldn't have had time anyway.
> 
> Odd are Zuko will teach him.
> 
> ...


im also interested about the role of zuko's mother it's obviouly going to have a deep story to it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> You're going to have to wait until the 23rd when it airs in The U.K.
> 
> Kudos to the person who answered the question correctly, Aang is the reincarnation of The Spirit Of The Planet.


 
So where did people get those episodes from? Don't tell me they got leaked from the studios or something!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 16, 2007)

apparently it was leaked in germany? im not so sure, cos it ddnt come out in the Uk...


----------



## Blix (Nov 16, 2007)

infinite said:


> ... Since when is Toph able to bend metal?
> 
> I guess I missed that eps.



She learned metal bending last season.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2007)

I will hate Azula death. For is what all animated female villains should be. Keeps her cloth on, wears what can be recognize has clothing, keeps her legs closed , ruthless, and without question cold blooded. She is also a manipulative, sociopath, who can solo an entire nation with espionage and 1 day of prep-time... A master martial artist that makes Avatar _miss_. She is epic. A goddess, a queen, god I marry her if the sex probably wouldn't be rough as hell ^_^. I hope she never dies and leads a separatist  group of firebending elite soldiers and DaiLi when her father bites the dust. 

Iroh acted retarded the entire time and for the most part Iroh his a fat guy in his late 50's, who many people think is a washed up military failure who only wants peace and tea. I don't think they expected Iroh to bust out of prison and even if they did, I'm pretty sure they would have ended up with a quite large body count if more people guarded him. And yes any nation will allocate more security for foreign prisoners then they do their own citizens.


----------



## Snow (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy crap...10 and 11 are out? Reps to whoever gives me linkage first!!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

nso said:


> Holy crap...10 and 11 are out? Reps to whoever gives me linkage first!!





blackssk said:


> Day of the Black Sun is OVER!
> 
> _Part.1: _[DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-10.html"]The Invasion [/DLMURL] & _Part.2:_ [DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-11.html"]The Eclipse  [/DLMURL]​



Yeah          .


----------



## Snow (Nov 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Yeah          .



Links don't work.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 16, 2007)

*Aang is only faster than Azula in pure straight running, and that's only because of the wind he can use to propel him. Azula is many times more agile than Aang and her timing is perfect. 

She knows what do do and exactly when to do it, which is what makes her so dangerous.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2007)

nso said:


> Links don't work.


The site is temporarily unavalible, try back in a few hours.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 16, 2007)

nso said:


> Links don't work.



lol, I apologize, I guess I should have checked the links before giving them to you. That's the first time I've seen their site go down though. As M0 said, attempt it again in a few.

Polygon: Well said. Aang is able to keep his speed on par with Azula, but only because of his bending. Azula's agility is pure physical training and experience, so when she's jumping around and dodging attacks, I'm pretty sure she's going to have the upperhand in accomplishing her goal. In this case, dodging Aang, Sokka, Toph.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 16, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Aang is only faster than Azula in pure straight running, and that's only because of the win he can use to propel him.*



 **


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 16, 2007)

I just watched the Invasion 2 parter today and all I have to say is...
Zuko is pure win. I mean he just goes in to his fathers chambers and tells Ozai that he is going to join up with Aang. Then he walks away after redirecting the lightning.



Polygon said:


> **



I see no error in that statement.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 16, 2007)

*Zuko, Sokka and his dad went up a couple of notches in win today. 

I mean Sokka jumped on a fucking rhino. 

and his dad took down like 6 firebenders in a few seconds

whuts his name again? . *


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 16, 2007)

> Day of the Black Sun is OVER!​
> 
> _Part.1: _[DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-10.html"]The Invasion [/DLMURL]& _Part.2:_ [DLMURL="http://www.watch-avatar.com/watch-avatar-the-last-air-bender-online/book-3/chapter-11.html"]The Eclipse [/DLMURL]​



Links don't work.​​


----------



## plox (Nov 16, 2007)

here i will give you links to 10 and 11 : the invasion and eclispe

Bleach 300

Bleach 300

if these dont work then go to anime6.org and find the avatar link its most likely in the most viewed today topic


> BTW remember in sokkas masters episode 
the present his master gave him was a white lotus tile right?
so right now the gang can be part of the white lotus?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2007)

Why must we wait sooo long for new episodes.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2007)

Because we were all impaitent and downloaded them long before they were properly released in our region?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

> Because we were all impaitent and downloaded them long before they were properly released in our region?


Nope, that's not it. 

Blame it on Nick. Stingy bastards.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright, I'm really getting sick of Azula constantly wining. I'm really lookin forward to the day when someone finally curb stomps the arrogant bitch.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

*Speaking of Azula, Do you think Ozai will fight in a similar fashion to her? *




Triggerhappy69 said:


> Alright, I'm really getting sick of Azula constantly wining. I'm really lookin forward to the day when someone finally curb stomps the arrogant bitch.


*Zuko will be the one to finally burn her. *


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Alright, I'm really getting sick of Azula constantly wining. I'm really lookin forward to the day when someone finally curb stomps the arrogant bitch.



It will eventually happen since she's going to try to help the Fire Lord win. Either Iroh or Zuko will do it, I'm guessing that it will probably be Zuko since for a long time he has lived in her shadow.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> It will eventually happen since she's going to try to help the Fire Lord win. Either Iroh or Zuko will do it, I'm guessing that it will probably be Zuko since for a long time he has lived in her shadow.



Yeah, uh, Iroh would be way out of character to take out his niece. They haven't really had any direct conflict throughout the entire series. Zuko would be much more fitting.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

*Iroh can already kick Azula's ass anyway. *


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Iroh can already kick Azula's ass anyway. *



Fact: Iroh can already kick everyone's ass.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 17, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> It will eventually happen since she's going to try to help the Fire Lord win.


I don't know about that....

I get the feeling that Azula is positioning herself to run a coup against the Fire Lord. It really looks like she might try to take the throne for herself. 
Yeah, I believe she's too impatient to wait for her father to grow old.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Fact: Iroh can already kick everyone's ass.



*Verily.*



The_X_box_360 said:


> I don't know about that....
> 
> I get the feeling that Azula is positioning herself to run a coup against the Fire Lord. It really looks like she might try to take the throne for herself.
> Yeah, I believe she's too impatient to wait for her father to grow old.



*I don't think so, she's a girl so the chances are slim. but she could marry and pull the strings. *


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I don't think so, she's a girl so the chances are slim. but she could marry and pull the strings. *


Well, I can only think of one good reason for her manipulating the Fire Lord through deception, and that would be to eventually remove him from the throne. 

Do YOU think she would help someone, besides herself, get the throne?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2007)

It'd be cool if she pulls a Sith on Ozai, kill him and become the new Fire Lord.. Lady.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> The_X_box_360 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that....
> ...


She'll definately try to take him out, and get butned in the face  

As for her being a girl = fail. This isn't a show based off of (sextist) manga. It's made in America and with all of the equal oppotrunity hooplah, it's definately possible. 

Back to fiction: Remember this is the same "girl" that took down Bah Sing Sei.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> She'll definately try to take him out, and get butned in the face
> 
> As for her being a girl = fail. This isn't a show based off of (sextist) manga. It's made in America and with all of the equal oppotrunity hooplah, it's definately possible.
> 
> Back to fiction: Remember this is the same "girl" that took down Bah Sing Sei.



Yeah I don't think they follow hierarchy too strictly in this show, so even if it would be rare for Azula to take the throne in reality, this show inparticular would probably enforce it if necessary.


----------



## The Question (Nov 17, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see what happens when Zuko meets up with them.  I expect sparks to fly, especially between Sokka and Zuko.

I wonder if Zuko will be jealous of Sokka and Kutara's relationship seeing as he and Azula don't have one?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens when Zuko meets up with them.  I expect sparks to fly, especially between Sokka and Zuko.
> 
> I wonder if Zuko will be jealous of Sokka and Kutara's relationship seeing as he and Azula don't have one?



That's an interesting thought. It might be used to initiate some character development between Zuko and Sokka and/or Katara, to help them get to understand each other a bit better.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)

something i'm wondering is, who's stronger of the 2 brothers? Iroh or Ozai?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> something i'm wondering is, who's stronger of the 2 brothers? Iroh or Ozai?



I think Iroh is the stronger of the two, but he's not power-hungry like his younger brother. He could probably kill Ozai if he wanted, but probably can't bring himself to do it.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> something i'm wondering is, who's stronger of the 2 brothers? Iroh or Ozai?



I would say until recently Ozai was.  Both are master Fire Benders so in that regard I actually expect them to be about equal.  However before Ozai was in better physical shape than Iroh which I think would likely have given him the edge to win in a fight against them.  However now I'm thinking that physical edge goes to Iroh obviously.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> *It'll be interesting to see what happens when Zuko meets up with them. I expect sparks to fly, especially between Sokka and Zuko.*
> 
> I wonder if Zuko will be jealous of Sokka and Kutara's relationship seeing as he and Azula don't have one?


I sense an annoying pg-13 love triangle (Aang, Katarra, Zuko) in the works, but Sokka really doesn't have a reason to hate Zuko. Azula was the one that tops his "people to kill list" at the moment. 


Seto Kaiba said:


> I think Iroh is the stronger of the two, but he's not power-hungry like his younger brother. He could probably kill Ozai if he wanted, but probably can't bring himself to do it.


I think it's Ozai. Those with younger brothers could understand my thought on this. The younger will always try to live up to the olders "ideal" (for lack of a better word), until one day he surpasses him. Hence Ozai being Firelord.


----------



## The Question (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I sense an annoying pg-13 love triangle (Aang, Katarra, Zuko) in the works, but Sokka really doesn't have a reason to hate Zuko. Azula was the one that tops his "people to kill list" at the moment.



I can see the triangle happening.  As for Sokka hating on Zuko...we all know the guy can hold a grudge for a long time.  He's also slow to trust, especially since Zuko so royally screwed up the last time they met.  I don't think Sokka (or Katara) or going to trust him right away.  

That, and both boys have problems with temper and a thing called testosterone.  They both want to lead.

Something tells me Toph may actually be among the first to really accept him, but who knows?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I can see the triangle happening. As for Sokka hating on Zuko...we all know the guy can hold a grudge for a long time. He's also slow to trust, especially since Zuko so royally screwed up the last time they met. I don't think Sokka (or Katara) or going to trust him right away.
> 
> That, and both boys have problems with temper and a thing called testosterone. They both want to lead.
> 
> Something tells me Toph may actually be among the first to really accept him, but who knows?


Yeah, Sokka hates "The Fire Nation" so I guesse that does include Zuko as well. As for Toph, she'll definately be the first. She can read abnormalities in the body so she'll be able to instantly tell if he's lying about wanting to join the group. They also share a common friend/ mentor, Iroh.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope IROH teaches Aang fire bending or zuko. I think they'll accept him more since he will be more sincere about his intentions. I have to say Toph is soo cute, she's my favorite.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I hope IROH teaches Aang fire bending or zuko. I think they'll accept him more since he will be more sincere about his intentions. I have to say Toph is soo cute, she's my favorite.



I've been certain Zuko would be the one to teach Aang Fire Bending since season 1.  It fits with the theme of the show.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think it's Ozai. Those with younger brothers could understand my thought on this. The younger will always try to live up to the olders "ideal" (for lack of a better word), until one day he surpasses him. Hence Ozai being Firelord.


*
But that's not always the case. But even if Ozai did work to try and surpass Iroh, he never really did. He got the throne, but Iroh probably never wanted i. 

I don't think Ozai looked up to his brother at all, really. *


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2007)

darn i missed the new episode


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *But that's not always the case. But even if Ozai did work to try and surpass Iroh, he never really did. He got the throne, but Iroh probably never wanted i. *
> 
> *I don't think Ozai looked up to his brother at all, really. *


You don't have to look up to someone to realize that you need to escape their shadow.


Linkdarkside said:


> darn i missed the new episode


Linkdarkside --->  <---people that saw it


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2007)

Azula will not betray the firelord. I think Zuko will beat her down as he is detined to become the new firelord as things stand she is probably in line. I see him bending lightning back at her then she will try to redirect his and it will go through her heart.

Azula is good but not that good, I still remember the scene where Iroh kicked her in a pool of water.
Link removed that's the one.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 17, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> darn i missed the new episode



Who needs a tv when you have the internetz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jio said:


> Azula will not betray the firelord. I think Zuko will beat her down as he is detined to become the new firelord as things stand she is probably in line. I see him bending lightning back at her then she will try to redirect his and it will go through her heart.
> 
> *Azula is good but not that good, I still remember the scene where Iroh kicked her in a pool of water.*
> but is limited to only being able to use his eye's ability at night that's the one.


Where I'm from we call it "the ocean."


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You don't have to look up to someone to realize that you need to escape their shadow.
> 
> Linkdarkside --->  <---people that saw it



Now you're just being mean.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Who needs a tv when you have the internetz.



Exactly. If we all were sticking with Nick, we would have just seen episode nine.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You don't have to look up to someone to realize that you need to escape their shadow.


*
True, but Ozai already escaped Iroh's shadow as far as he is concerned. He's the Firelord and Iroh is a chump who failed twice and is roting in a cell. 

I don't think Ozai ever surpassed him in strength. *



Jio said:


> Azula is good but not that good, I still remember the scene where Iroh kicked her in a pool of water.
> Clicky that's the one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Suzumushi said:


> Now you're just being mean.


Actully I'm was felling pretty nice today. 


Polygon said:


> *True, but Ozai already escaped Iroh's shadow as far as he is concerned. He's the Firelord and Iroh is a chump who failed twice and is roting in a cell. *
> 
> *I don't think Ozai ever surpassed him in strength. *


Touche'


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Shade (Nov 17, 2007)

Few more months till Episode 12. -__-


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

Shade said:


> Few more months till Episode 12. -__-


*
Wat. 

I though it was the end of this month. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking at clips from the older episodes, I can really notice how much more comfortable the artists have gotten at drawing the characters


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Looking at clips from the older episodes, I can really notice how much more comfortable the artists have gotten at drawing the characters



Definitely. They're much more flexible on the character's expressions.

Polygon: Holy crap, I totally forgot what Zuko looked like before entering Ba Sing Se (sp?), definitely not the most appealing character.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Looking at clips from the older episodes, I can really notice how much more comfortable the artists have gotten at drawing the characters



*Yeah, the art has really improved tons. Animation has gone up a few notches to. *



Timbers- said:


> Definitely. They're much more flexible on the character's expressions.
> 
> Polygon: Holy crap, I totally forgot what Zuko looked like before entering Ba Sing Se (sp?), definitely not the most appealing character.



*Yeah he looked pretty retarded. 

And I just realized how retarded Aang's old suit was. His new one wins. *


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## The Sentry (Nov 17, 2007)

Azula is ugly man


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

Enclave said:


> I'm not saying he wasn't.  I'm just fairly certain that his brother Ozai was in superior physical shape at that time.


*
That's reasonable. *




Fire Fist Ace said:


> Azula is ugly man



*Are you FFA from AP? *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Yeah, the art has really improved tons. Animation has gone up a few notches to. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kuzon Aang > all other versions.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

*Kuzon sounds familiar. 

Where did I hear that? *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Kuzon sounds familiar. *
> 
> *Where did I hear that? *


We've hade this conversation before. 

It's the name he used in school. 

Also the name of his old friend from the Fire Nation


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

*That's right. 

I'm such a Polygon. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *That's right. *
> 
> *I'm such a Polygon. *


LMAO!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Yeah, the art has really improved tons. Animation has gone up a few notches to. *


Yeah, watching that one video you posted inparticular. A few nice shots, but otherwise the mouthing was really choppy, along with the boulders upon hitting their destination.




			
				Polygon said:
			
		

> *Yeah he looked pretty retarded.
> 
> And I just realized how retarded Aang's old suit was. His new one wins. *



Yeah. All of the characters really brought it up a notch on their appearance in this season, so props to the art team.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 17, 2007)

I quite like Aang's new glider.  That snack release lever clearly is very useful.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

Shade said:


> Few more months till Episode 12. -__-



It's a race between the internet and Nick. Nick should who in two weeks or maybe one week if they show ten and eleven at the same time. Whoever loses, we still win


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 17, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *
> That's reasonable. *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh. Are you a fan


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 17, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Yeh. Are you a fan



*HELLO 

HOW ARE YOU

HOWEVER*


----------



## Bleach (Nov 17, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> His body hasn't aged according to his age so it doesn't even really matter. He was literally frozen in time.



Still. He is 113. Wrinkles or no wrinkes.

Lol this new ep was funny. Very. I liked it but more action would be nice >_<!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 17, 2007)

i really think that avater should go to a new network. the fact that nick is a primarly kids network the show cannot fully show its poteinal as far as story,logic and fight scenes.

but anyway i can't wait for the next episodes. this season is truly epic!!!!


----------



## The Question (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been wondering how the live action Avatar movie is going to be made...one movie or three (one for each book.)  I'm also wondering if the maturity content will be upped at all or if they'll keep it at about the level of the series.

On another subject, I'm very curious as to what kind of pwnage Iroh is up to right now.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Nov 17, 2007)

watch-avatar.com got shut down


----------



## The Question (Nov 17, 2007)

Got shut down permanently or just having temporary problems?

BTW, anyone else think it'd be great if Zuko and Toph developed a sort of surrogate big brother-little sister relationship?


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 17, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> watch-avatar.com got shut down



Has it been confirmed that the site has gotten formally shut down, or is there still the possibility that the site is just having some technical issues.


----------



## plox (Nov 17, 2007)

does anyone know where to get avatar sigs and avys?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> watch-avatar.com got shut down



Well, that's messed up. One of our sources for early episodes is now gone. Even if it is for construction, we're still missing out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> watch-avatar.com got shut down


 LIES!!


The main site is up as well, they just removed the downloads colum...
But I got veoh.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> LIES!!
> 
> 
> The main site is up as well, they just removed the downloads colum.
> But I got veoh.



I was redirected to Veoh on both attempts that I made but if it is there, I guess it's not closed regardless. Thanks for the find.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> I was redirected to Veoh on both attempts that I made but if it is there, I guess it's not closed regardless. Thanks for the find.


My work here is done.
*ninja smoke!*


----------



## Blix (Nov 17, 2007)

Watch avatar isnt shut down. I am on it as we speak.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah its still on... just re-watched 11 again. I lol'ed 
Ozai: Maybe he can pass down to you the ways of tea and *failure*.

Internets


----------



## Gamble (Nov 18, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Yeah its still on... just re-watched 11 again. I lol'ed
> Ozai: Maybe he can pass down to you the ways of tea and *failure*.
> 
> Internets



And, as Polygon said, Aang uses win to propel himself into battle.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, it's the secret 5th bending art.  Win Bending.


----------



## infinite (Nov 18, 2007)

I finally caught up to you guys.
I finally understand the metal and blood bending stuff.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that Zuko's turned good, what do you think is going to Combustion Man, since Zuko was the one who hired him. It seems awkward if Combustion Man just lets them go b/c Zuko said so.

I think Zuko will show his loyalty when he tells Combustion Man to stop when he's about to defeat the gang, and then gets attacked by Combustion Man himself because he can't pay him for his work. Then we'll see the gang and Zuko overtake Combustion Man as a team. What do you think?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

infinite said:


> I finally caught up to you guys.
> I finally understand the metal and blood bending stuff.


Awesome!


----------



## Naida (Nov 18, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....

Sounds good!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

"Oh no! It's Sparky Sparky Boom Man!" 

Pretty neat mini-theory


----------



## Gamble (Nov 18, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much what I'm thinking. Aang&co. won't trust him, and think he's trying to bullshit them again (like he did with Katara) I think it will come down to Zuko and them fighting Combustion Man, and a position will appear that Zuko has to make the decision as to who to save. It's hard for me to explain. I think it will be similiar to Zuko's betrayal against Katara in Ba Sing Se, except it will be portrayed where he's siding with Aang's group, and not against them. This will be used to show he really does have the best intentions with joining them.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 18, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything depends on Combustion Man recovering from Toph's hit on his 3rd eye. He can't do much without it. The way it's going, I wouldn't be surprised if Combustion Man eventually joins the gang.


----------



## plox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i agree with you guys with zuko and spark sparky boom man somewhat

but there can be other ways the story goes for instance maybe the gang finds a place or hides somewhere that has to do with that white lotus tile they got from sokkas master epi
and maybe they meet iroh there and he joins aangs group instead of zuko or something like that


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 18, 2007)

Needed to be posted:


----------



## plox (Nov 18, 2007)

okay......
this is random


----------



## Blix (Nov 18, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Needed to be posted:



 **


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting that you guys brought up Combustion Man, I forgot all about him. Most likely he will join the Avatar since they really need all the manpower they can get after having all of the adults locked up. Combustion man would be the best person to use as way to get back into the city.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 18, 2007)

Sci-Fi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Combustion Man eventually joins the gang.


Doubtful =\


Robotkiller said:


> Needed to be posted:



 I knew where that was going, but the second panel made me laugh still.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

plox said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



chances are zuko and iroh will both join up with aang, just at separate times. i was thinking that when zuko was giving his "i'm a good guy now" speech and the camera shows the vents was probably the sign that iroh heard what zuko said.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> chances are zuko and iroh will both join up with aang, just at separate times. i was thinking that when zuko was giving his "i'm a good guy now" speech and the camera shows the vents was probably the sign that iroh heard what zuko said.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe the summary provided a few pages ago of the next episode say they join up.


----------



## The Question (Nov 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that Zuko is going to have a hard time winning their trust.  I can see Toph or one of the non-main characters (maybe Haru) being a little more willing to believe him.  Whatever happens, Zuko's going to be 'alone in a group' for a little while.  If they let him join him, the initial reasoning may just be that they can keep a better eye on him that way.

Zuko will have to do something (somewhat drastic) to win the trust of everyone.  It may be Sparky Sparky Boom Man, who knows?

I do think that much amusement will shower upon us from interactions between Zuko, Sokka, and Toph.  Toph may even adopt Zuko as a 'big brother'.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

*Do we really need to use spoiler tags?  *


----------



## Pein (Nov 18, 2007)

Does the season end at 11?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. 

Answered both questions. Spoiler tags nope
season end ing at ep 11 nope


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nope.



*Who were you replying to? 
*


----------



## The Question (Nov 18, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Do we really need to use spoiler tags?  *



I dunno, maybe not.  I was just using them because others were.  I thought that one of the mods were maybe making us since the episodes haven't actually aired in the US yet.


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 18, 2007)

The "Black" sun episode was really good. 

Also..It kinda dumb..how Katara is not use Blood Blending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Polygon, I edited my post, but I still killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the summary provided a few pages ago of the next episode say they join up.


i don't view previous pages so i wouldn't know 



> Also..It kinda dumb..how Katara is not use Blood Blending.


she can only blood bend on a full moon, so it wasn't even an option


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

*I'll kill your birds with my stone. 

Anywayz, I wonder of anyone else will use a move similar to CM's.  He basically just heats up the air around him till it explodes, right?  *


----------



## Pein (Nov 18, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> The "Black" sun episode was really good.
> 
> Also..It kinda dumb..how Katara is not use Blood Blending.



seriously that's a cool technique but I think she can only use during a full moon


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 18, 2007)

True..she can use during a full moon..


*Spoiler*: __ 



but they kinda retreat..



why not stay for a couple months then attack.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

*I don't understand what so morally wrong about using blood bending? I mean, you don't have to take it as far as Hanna did. In a fight or war, I think it's perfectly justified as long as you aren't overly cruel *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I'll kill your birds with my stone. *
> 
> *Anywayz, I wonder of anyone else will use a move similar to CM's. He basically just heats up the air around him till it explodes, right? *


But one of them is Sparky Sparky Boom Bird. He's invincible.


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I don't understand what so morally wrong about using blood bending? I mean, you don't have to take it as far as Hanna did. In a fight or war, I think it's perfectly justified as long as you aren't overly cruel *



Its taking away free will like the Imperius curse in Harry potter


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> But one of them is Sparky Sparky Boom Bird. He's invincible.



*Only to the naked eye. *



Serp said:


> Its taking away free will like the Imperius curse in Harry potter



*No big deal, as long as you aren't cruel. *


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2007)

It doesnt matter if your cruel its against basic human rights (that to control your own body)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

*You also have a right to your own life. But in extreme cases like death fights or war it's justified. *


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2007)

true but can war ever be truly justified , using ur analysis Blood bending should be only a last resort much like War


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

Serp said:


> true but can war ever be truly justified , using ur analysis Blood bending should be only a last resort much like War



*Yes a last resort.  *


----------



## Gamble (Nov 18, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I don't understand what so morally wrong about using blood bending? I mean, you don't have to take it as far as Hanna did. In a fight or war, I think it's perfectly justified as long as you aren't overly cruel *



I think this was pretty much summed up already, but yeah. I think it's more of a disturbing way of fighting than anything. Morally wrong, probably that you're screwing around with a person's rights. Of course it should be used as a last resort, self defense, but one man stabbing the other out of self defense can be morally wrong and illegal if it's not infact, a last resort.

Good lord I think I should making posts for tonight, I had to revise this about 10 times before it was even half legible.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 18, 2007)

*Like I said before, I think it should only be used in cases when you have to. and even then, I wouldn't approve of anything cruel. Such as making friends stab eachother or the like. *


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope she use it..cause it will be really cool to see..someone blood just "snatched" out of their body.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Only to the naked eye. *
> 
> 
> 
> *No big deal, as long as you aren't cruel. *


invincible=/= invisible


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 19, 2007)

as i said before avatar is too mature for nickelodean.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 19, 2007)

The "Black" Sun episodes were awesome, but I wish that they happened earlier in the season (like episode 7-8).  It seems that they're going to rush Zuko joining the group and him teaching Aang how to firebend since there are only 9 episodes left.


----------



## drache (Nov 19, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> The "Black" Sun episodes were awesome, but I wish that they happened earlier in the season (like episode 7-8). It seems that they're going to rush Zuko joining the group and him teaching Aang how to firebend since there are only 9 episodes left.


 
There are actually 3 more seasons of Avatar, it seems Nick signed them on for more


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 19, 2007)

^
It's still up in the air yet as to whether or not there will be new seasons.

I just wanted to get that out there before a stream of people come out telling you that you're speaking lies <_<


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2007)

drache said:


> There are actually 3 more seasons of Avatar, it seems Nick signed them on for more


 LIES!!!




Robotkiller said:


> ^
> It's still up in the air yet as to whether or not there will be new seasons.
> 
> *I just wanted to get that out there before a stream of people come out telling you that you're speaking lies* <_<


*EDIT*
 Curse you Robotkiller, CURSE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2007)

drache said:


> There are actually 3 more seasons of Avatar, it seems Nick signed them on for more


That isn't confirmed. However there probably might be an Air season.


----------



## infinite (Nov 19, 2007)

I really want to know, what his (zuko) uncle is up to...


----------



## drache (Nov 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> ^
> It's still up in the air yet as to whether or not there will be new seasons.
> 
> I just wanted to get that out there before a stream of people come out telling you that you're speaking lies <_<


 
Well I appricate your intent (though it seems to have not worked)

That said, I thought it was pretty much confirmed that there were another 3 seasons coming.

After all up till this season the Day of Black Sun was supposed to be the end of the threat of the Fire Lord. But then again I've only been perhirally tracking this.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> as i said before avatar is too mature for nickelodean.



Nick is a cartoon airing channel, just like Cartoonnetwork. However, the executives just have tastes for shows that promote the idea of humor and have gotten a little bit carried away with it. Nick has a right to air Avatar, though I think it would be much better on Cartoonnetwork.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 19, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> The "Black" Sun episodes were awesome, but I wish that they happened earlier in the season (like episode 7-8).  It seems that they're going to rush Zuko joining the group and him teaching Aang how to firebend since there are only 9 episodes left.



They always seem to get the bending learning later in the seasons, it's not surprising


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 19, 2007)

wait a  minute!, is zuko is going to teach aang fire bending, then what was the point of meeting the fire bending master in the first season.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 20, 2007)

> wait a minute!, is zuko is going to teach aang fire bending, then what was the point of meeting the fire bending master in the first season.



Three Reasons (I think). To introduce Katara's healing capabilities, to teach Aang a valuable lesson about why the Avatar learns Bending in a certain order, and to take up episode space.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 20, 2007)

Well...I don't like that last reason but the first 2 were pretty much on the money.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2007)

Piekage said:


> Three Reasons (I think). To introduce Katara's healing capabilities, to teach Aang a valuable lesson about why the Avatar learns Bending in a certain order, and to take up episode space.



Basically nailed it. It might show conflict with Aang upon learning it too, and he may remember how dangerous he was when trying to bend fire and be unsure whether him and others would benefit from learning the last form of bending. Nothing like a little preteen angst to spice up a show.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2007)

I was told by a source that this is the schedule for the UK: two new episodes every two weeks {sorry if you knew this already}

I guess this explains why we never were able to accurately predict when the next Avatar episode  comes out. If this source is true, then we should be getting a batch of two new episodes Friday.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 20, 2007)

lmao, Zuko doesn't need to learn all 4 elements, but he totally pwned his father right there


----------



## Gamble (Nov 20, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> I was told by a source that this is the schedule for the UK: two new episodes every two weeks {sorry if you knew this already}
> 
> I guess this explains why we never were able to accurately predict when the next Avatar episode  comes out. If this source is true, then we should be getting a batch of two new episodes Friday.



You're not the first one to say that, so hopefully it's correct.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 20, 2007)

So are we getting a new episode this friday?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2007)

Latest Episode was Hilarious ! just had to say that. 

It's like Aang was off some kind of pill. xD 

Momo and Appa talking was priceless.


----------



## Shade (Nov 20, 2007)

Hopefully we do.


----------



## The Question (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, the Momo vs. Appa dream fight was epic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2007)

So we're gonna see Combustion man during the invasion right?


----------



## The Question (Nov 21, 2007)

I prefer the name Sparky Sparky Boom Man.

As for the invasion, I assume you haven't seen the newest episodes, so I won't give anything away.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It'll be interesting what becomes of him though, since Zuko had decided to join Aang.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 21, 2007)

We just might have seen all that we're gonna see of Combustion man.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 21, 2007)

_Leaked Episodes! The Hacker Revealed._

So apparently the person responsible for leaking 310 and 311 has owned up to it on Avatarspirit.net

Originally Posted by *BanishedPrince*


> I lived in a dream. 6 months of dream with everybody here and on DA.
> People accepting me. People congratulating me for my art. People believing in me.
> They made me a Avatard, they made me a newser, they made someone well-known and someone respected in the community.
> 
> ...



For those who are hardcore into the fandom you'll recognize Banishedprince as one of the premier fan artists of the community and apparently she felt the need to come clean. Wow I knew there was something up with her but I never thought a damn cartoon could ruin someone's life that way. Oh and those that are wondering why the English isn't too good in her post, she's French.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> _Leaked Episodes! The Hacker Revealed._
> 
> So apparently the person responsible for leaking 310 and 311 has owned up to it on Avatarspirit.net
> 
> ...



Dang, I feel bad for her.  

Avatar is serious buisiness.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Is she hot? 

And yeah, Lawl, Avatar is serious busineeeeeessss.


----------



## Noah (Nov 21, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I prefer the name Sparky Sparky Boom Man.
> 
> As for the invasion, I assume you haven't seen the newest episodes, so I won't give anything away.



Ya know....you kinda gave away something important in that spoiler there. It wasn't so much giving it away as it was just throwing in front of someone.

Anyway. lol @ the avatard. "People like me! I'm pretty! Oh noes I do ebil deeds!"

Seriously. Hilarity.


----------



## Blix (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Shade (Nov 21, 2007)

What exactly is that comic?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shade said:


> What exactly is that comic?


Sokka's intgeneous plan to gather intel on the Fire Nation.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 21, 2007)

Season 3 to have *21* episodes! 


There you go, that's the source. Oh right and the Fire Nation comic was drawn by Avatar fan-artist turned staffer _Rufftoon_  She also does AU Avatar comics when she feels like it which you can find here. 

Doushinjis actually done by people who've actually worked the show? Check it out.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> _Leaked Episodes! The Hacker Revealed._
> 
> So apparently the person responsible for leaking 310 and 311 has owned up to it on Avatarspirit.net
> 
> ...



Wow Of all people I didnt think she was the one who did that shit. Im very disapointed in her.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 21, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Season 3 to have *21* episodes!
> 
> 
> There you go, that's the source. Oh right and the Fire Nation comic was drawn by Avatar fan-artist turned staffer _Rufftoon_  She also does AU Avatar comics when she feels like it which you can find here.
> ...



Awesome!  I also like the fact that 318, 319, 320, and 321 are all going to be aired at the same time, plus it's "confirmed" that it's going to be the series final.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 21, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I prefer the name Sparky Sparky Boom Man.
> 
> As for the invasion, I assume you haven't seen the newest episodes, so I won't give anything away.
> 
> ...



wait a min, wtf? 

so the latest ep is not when Aang is soo nervous about the invasion he can't sleep?


----------



## Gamble (Nov 21, 2007)

JB008 said:


> wait a min, wtf?
> 
> so the latest ep is not when Aang is soo nervous about the invasion he can't sleep?



The UK has aired a few episodes before the US. The last ep aired over there was 11, whereas the US was 9.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 21, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> The UK has aired a few episodes before the US. The last ep aired over there was 11, whereas the US was 9.



Damn !!! ><"

I guess I gotta be careful lurking in this forum. I'm trying to watch Avatar every Friday with my lil bro at home and I want no spoilers ruining it for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Damn !!! ><"
> 
> I guess I gotta be careful lurking in this forum. I'm trying to watch Avatar every Friday with my lil bro at home and *I want no spoilers ruining it for me*.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sokka is still awesome, but I took my set down so I cam make a Fire Nation Sokka sig and avatar.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 21, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Damn !!! ><"
> 
> I guess I gotta be careful lurking in this forum. I'm trying to watch Avatar every Friday with my lil bro at home and I want no spoilers ruining it for me.



I think people have been pretty good at keeping shit in spoiler tags for people who haven't seen beyond the airings in the US, but yeah, lurk with caution.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I think people have been pretty good at keeping shit in spoiler tags for people who haven't seen beyond the airings in the US, but yeah, lurk with caution.


Timbers- is right. My post above wasn't even a spoiler. Click it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2007)

right ... with all the hacking ... rofl avatar is some serious business ....

oh come on .... well at least she fessed up


----------



## Gamble (Nov 21, 2007)

Muk said:


> right ... with all the hacking ... rofl avatar is some serious business ....
> 
> oh come on .... well at least she fessed up


I couldn't help but feel more amused that she felt so guilty over her peers on the internet, rather than her leaking the episodes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *I couldn't help but feel more amused that she felt so guilty over her peers on the internet*, rather than her leaking the episodes.


I'd call her a loser for that but... Oh wait I just did.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally posted by *BanishedPrince*


> Even if a lot of people don't understand why I quit the Avatar community, I still don't regret my choice and I feel freer that I've never been until now.
> 
> The most important is that I realized the real meaning of what I did. Not just destroying 6 months of work because of anger, despair and self-hate.
> 
> ...



I think these are the words of a person who has much more on her mind than some fantasy show about manipulating elements. She might have personified a little _too_ much with Zuko. God bless her.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 22, 2007)

*It's doesn't sound like she's over Avatar at all. *


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 22, 2007)

so what's this? we're not gonna have avatar for a long time?


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Nov 22, 2007)

so if the the person who leaked the eps early quit, does  this mean we hsve to wait again until they air somewhere?
Isnt Day of th eblack Sun just airing tomorow in the UK?
Does this mean we have to wait another week or even 2 for ep 12? Damn.

Btw, hello avatards ;-)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 22, 2007)

Any preview for Episode 12 yet?


----------



## The Question (Nov 22, 2007)

Noah said:


> Ya know....you kinda gave away something important in that spoiler there. It wasn't so much giving it away as it was just throwing in front of someone.
> 
> Anyway. lol @ the avatard. "People like me! I'm pretty! Oh noes I do ebil deeds!"
> 
> Seriously. Hilarity.



That's why I put a spoiler tag on it.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Any preview for Episode 12 yet?



not any that i know of. its weird because they normaly have a preview for the next episode after the previous one ends. (at least thats how it used to be)


----------



## Shade (Nov 22, 2007)

TV.com Avatar forums expect it soon.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 22, 2007)

There is always someone that is going to be putting the episodes It wasnt only her.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Any preview for Episode 12 yet?



The person who leaked the episodes early for us lasttime had a mental breakdown so we're not exactly striking gold twice. Just wait, it shouldn't take much longer.


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Nov 23, 2007)

does anyone know how she did it? I mean did she work for nick or did she have uber h4xing skillz, despite being a major contributor to the avatar fandom.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 23, 2007)

Die KWGOD Die said:


> does anyone know how she did it? I mean did she work for nick or did she have uber h4xing skillz, despite being a major contributor to the avatar fandom.



maybe, she's problably trying to get payback on someone she used to work with.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww man, I thought this series was over when I started watching these vids.  Now there's one more show I have to wait for week by week.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2007)

Irishwonder said:


> Aww man, I thought this series was over when I started watching these vids.  Now there's one more show I have to wait for week by week.



It's almost over. Only ten more episodes to go since there are going to be 21 episodes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2007)

most recent are eps 10 and 11.  You can view them on watch-avatar.com


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anybody else find it funny that she's quitting the avatar community now??? ROFL it sounds like she takes avatar & the net a little to seriously. Drama Queen.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2007)

Avatar is serious business.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2007)

Nick will not be airing avatar episodes this week. Instead they are airing Spongebob new episodes. Another thing, after episode ten Nick most likely won't be airing episodes for weeks because at the beginning of the season, it was stated that they would air the first ten episodes straight (lies). Though they haven't done that, it still means that they have the episodes in their possession. However, a month or two month break might be taken from the series afterwards (same thing happened in Season Two).


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^I fucking hate their breaks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2007)

Why take a break in the middle of the season, sounds pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 24, 2007)

Can someone just give me a brief summary on what the hell you guys are talking about?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Can someone just give me a brief summary on what the hell you guys are talking about?



Apparently Episode 12 (and the 2nd half) won't be aired for quite some time, maybe not until next year


----------



## infinite (Nov 24, 2007)

... that's just another stupid action from Nickelodeon...


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

Tsk, Nick has no idea how to handle Avatar, it would be better off at CN.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

^Yeah, the ratings would be twice as high if it wasn't for that.


----------



## drache (Nov 24, 2007)

Shade said:


> Tsk, Nick has no idea how to handle Avatar, it would be better off at CN.


 
Um with the exception of Ben 10 I don't think CN knows how to handle cartoons any better.


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

drache said:


> Um with the exception of Ben 10 I don't think CN knows how to handle cartoons any better.



CN may have messed with some cartoons but they know where their money comes from. Like you said, they handle Ben 10 properly, this is because it's one of thier most popular shows and brings in the most money. Avatar, if aired on CN, would be an instant hit and CN would know exactly what to do with it. They would place it at a time in which they could get most viewers and advertise a lot. Ben 10, for example, is an after-school show, has a lot of branded merchandise and even has a Live-Action movie coming out for it. In such hands, Avatar could not go wrong.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 24, 2007)

The live-action Ben 10 movie has already been aired over the Thanksgiving break. Truth is Nickelodeon is the bigger of the two networks ratings-wise so it has a better chance of getting ratings over there. Cartoon Network treats it's shows well...as long as they do well. Judging by the popularity of Avatar on Nick, it wouldn't have had a problem if the schedule was right. No worrying about Hannah Montana or Wizards of Waverly place in the same time slot. Thing is the show before Avatar, which is Back At The Barnyard, gets like a 4 share with about 3.5 million people watching...and Avatar hasn't cracked the top 20 cable ratings once since Season 3. It's as if people do a mass exodus after watching absolute garbage and end up watching some Disney Channel tripe. *Back at the Barnyard*? How is Avatar receiving their scraps???? _Why are they_ should be the question. 

Dude seriously...Back at the Barnyard? I can't get over that.


----------



## Morwain (Nov 25, 2007)

......I really hate breaks....I was so distressed to turn on Nick friday and find SpongeBob the most idoitic of all things taking away Avatar precious spot.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2007)

that's what the internet is for 

whenever either one hacks or just rips it

you can be sure to find it on the internet


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

no release yet?

the wait is too long!


----------



## Gamble (Nov 25, 2007)

Morwain said:


> ......I really hate breaks....I was so distressed to turn on Nick friday and find SpongeBob the most idoitic of all things taking away Avatar precious spot.



lol yeah. I guess it shows Nick's priorities right there, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Shade (Nov 25, 2007)

IMO, without BanishedPrince, we're probably in for a bigger wait for newer eps.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

ah man, my world is falling apart! 

gimme Avatar. NAO!


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

So as of now, the last episode to be shown was Episode 11?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah. 

this is fookin depressing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, I have to download 9, 10, and 11.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> yeah.
> 
> this is fookin depressing.



Get used to it, we're just about out of luck now especially since Nick might take a break and the person who gave us early episodes is finished. Great, just great.


----------



## drache (Nov 25, 2007)

Shade said:


> CN may have messed with some cartoons but they know where their money comes from. Like you said, they handle Ben 10 properly, this is because it's one of thier most popular shows and brings in the most money. Avatar, if aired on CN, would be an instant hit and CN would know exactly what to do with it. They would place it at a time in which they could get most viewers and advertise a lot. Ben 10, for example, is an after-school show, has a lot of branded merchandise and even has a Live-Action movie coming out for it. In such hands, Avatar could not go wrong.


 
They've handled Ben 10 okay; I am just not convinced either station really understands how to handle a animated show that isn't clearly for kids/teens. 

Then again CN really irratated me when they killed midnight run and then instead of anime started showing all those stupid shows that are pratitically carbon copies of each other.


----------



## Shade (Nov 25, 2007)

YTV's handling it just fine though. Too bad they don't have full control.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 26, 2007)

the latest episodes wre awsome! the thing that interests me(it should interest everyone else) is what did fire lord azulong order ozai to to to Zuko and why??????


----------



## Gunners (Nov 26, 2007)

> the latest episodes wre awsome! the thing that interests me(it should interest everyone else) is what did fire lord azulong order ozai to to to Zuko and why??????


He ordered him to kill him he did so because he tried manipulating the death of Iroh's son in a way which would make him heir to the throne. The father was disgusted with it and ordered Ozai to kill Zuko to teach him a lesson, he gave a little too much credit to his son though as killing Zuko wouldn't have caused the slightest bit of greif to him.


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Avatards ^^
Just a quick note from "emoqueen" or "the loser" or "the one who identify herself to Zuko" to let you know that episode 312 aired today in Netherland and will air very soon in UK ^^


----------



## Piekage (Nov 26, 2007)

Jio said:


> He ordered him to kill him he did so because he tried manipulating the death of Iroh's son in a way which would make him heir to the throne. The father was disgusted with it and ordered Ozai to kill Zuko to teach him a lesson, he gave a little too much credit to his son though as killing Zuko wouldn't have caused the slightest bit of greif to him.



Now if he said to kill Azula, it'd probably be different. Oh well.


> Hi Avatards ^^
> Just a quick note from "emoqueen" or "loser" or "zuko" to let you know that episode 312 aired today in Netherland and very soon in UK ^^



I must scan the interwebs all day then  ! I don't think your a loser though...

It seems that Nick is going to show The Invasion as a movie or something Friday. Does anyone watch the episodes on Nick anymore?


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Nov 26, 2007)

@banishedprince: You are a mad genious, diverting the attention by confessing the hack, while one of your european friends steals the episodes right under nicks nose and even releases them to TV. You are great

BTW: I believe you mean 311 not 312, though the interwebs say it might air tomorrow in Holland


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

@Die KWGOD Die: at least it will make some people happy ^^
EDIT: Yes, right, 311. Because 310 is the one hour special.
My info is two days old, may be wrong. I'm not supposed to look at spoilers/news anymore. ^^

But what I like the most is jumping into a topic I was not invited in and not very welcome. 
This will make my day


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 26, 2007)

Nicked Nick


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

Superman Prime> what a hot Kyoshi ! 
I wish I can see Zuko as nude as her...

EDIT: comment in your DA page added ^^


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 26, 2007)

banishedprince said:


> Superman Prime> what a hot Kyoshi !
> I wish I can see Zuko as nude as her...
> 
> EDIT: comment in your DA page added ^^



Banished/Redeemed Prince???
How did you make your way over here? You either randomly became a Naruto fan *or* somebody told you that people were talking about you on this board.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2007)

> Chapter 12 has been leaked & will be online on November 28th on Watch-Avatar only! Check this website every day for the update!


Uchiha Madara ~ Konoha's Black Curtain


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Uchiha Madara ~ Konoha's Black Curtain



Assuming this is true, I'll be the happiest girl guy in the world.


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

Superstarseven > Today it's ok to call me Banishedprince ^^ 
The Zuko in me did some kind of regressions but I'm sure you will find all the explanations in episode 311, otherwise I won't be him anymore, no? ^^

I'm a Naruto fan but I found this topic by a random search over the web ^^
I had some times to loose with my anger.

EDIT: so, no traitors here. I hope you are reassured ^^


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2007)

my sister became really sad that you stopped your art, are you ever going to start again or am I just not going to be in the same room with my sister whenever Avatar is brought up? (she's getting annoying )


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu> I don't know exactly... When I wanted to close one of my "in progress project", I felt very sad... Connection is not over. I also felt regrets, a lot. And one sentence from Rufftoon made me doubt...
I need some times, but I'll do my best to fix several mistakes I have done. I don't know if I'll post new art about Avatar, but at least try to repost the old one, in a different form.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2007)

ok, main thing that my sister was complaining about was how the old stuff was taken down.  Now maybe she'll stop complaining to _me_

oh and welcome to NF make yourself at home.


----------



## banishedprince (Nov 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu> I am divided between replying something a bit personnal that will be out-of-subject and boring and just let her know that I'm sorry and hope she could forgive me for this.

*In subject:* as far as I know, the security problem has been fixed on Viacom's server. So I don't think chapter 11 (old 12) will really come from a leak out source. But I'm nearly sure that one of thoses sites will have this episode online very soon, because of UK and Netherland.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Assuming this is true, I'll be the happiest girl guy in the world.



I had just received word that it wasn't released yet and would be later on. Thank you for posting this, we don't have to wait on Nick and their breaks now.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 26, 2007)

as late as I am at saying this, I honestly feel lied to. Nick specifically advertised that there would be 10 straight weeks of new avatar not 9, yet they broke the streak for reasons unknown. Honestly they show spongebob 24/7 but when it comes to making sure an avatar episode gets airtime they'd rather show something else


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 26, 2007)

banishedprince said:


> Admiral Akainu> I don't know exactly... When I wanted to close one of my "in progress project", I felt very sad... Connection is not over. I also felt regrets, a lot. And one sentence from Rufftoon made me doubt...
> I need some times, but I'll do my best to fix several mistakes I have done. I don't know if I'll post new art about Avatar, but at least try to repost the old one, in a different form.



I forgive you banished just dont do it agian ^_^ *hugs*


----------



## masterriku (Nov 26, 2007)

I just saw something in the house of uzumaki and I want all the american fans who can to watch The day of black sun on friday please if we can get it good ratings no one can ever say avatar had to end due to bad ratings.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

yay, new chapter soon


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 27, 2007)

masterriku said:


> I just saw something in the house of uzumaki and I want all the american fans who can to watch The day of black sun on friday please if we can get it good ratings no one can ever say avatar had to end due to bad ratings.



Nah don't ever worry about that. Avatar will have a true series finale and Nick will not interfere with that. It won't suffer the same fate as Invader Zim. The show will end at exactly episode 21 Chapter 20...if you're confused about that then check a few pages back for the explanation.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 27, 2007)

^Wow, freaking epic if that might happen in future episodes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The part where Ursa reveals the truth to Iroh disturbs me since it looks like Iroh has been keeping the truth about Ursa hidden from Zuko all this time.  If I was Zuko I would be pretty mad at Iroh for not telling him about his mother.  If Zuko was told the truth earlier, all that happened back at Ba Sing Se could have been avoided . I'm also not too fond of the Tokka moment . 



Thank you for sharing that with us by the way.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

omg. i realy realy hope the above spoiler is true. it's getting really hott


----------



## Blix (Nov 27, 2007)

That is so freaking epic.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 27, 2007)

wow. that was a loooooong and awesome read! 

i hope it's true!


----------



## Homura (Nov 27, 2007)

Omg, I seriously need to watch Avatar. I missed every episode from the new season because I keep forgetting to watch it. 

Anyways is those spoilers are true then I really do need to catch up cause that sounds so epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Azula...I kind of feel sorry for her.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2007)

now that spoiler sounds epic and goody


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Omg, I seriously need to watch Avatar. I missed every episode from the new season because I keep forgetting to watch it.
> 
> Anyways is those spoilers are true then I really do need to catch up cause that sounds so epic.
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's time actually for that bitch to die


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's time actually for that bitch to die




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck no, I don't want her to die.  She's an kickass villainess, hot, and my 2nd favorite female character in the series & 4th overall. She's great at being an evil bitch, that's why she owns.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck no, I don't want her to die.  She's an kickass villainess, hot, and my 2nd favorite female character in the series & 4th overall. She's great at being an evil bitch, that's why she owns.


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 no hate, no hate. to me she's just an annoying bitch. yeah she's hot and stuff.
i assume new villian is born in the series: iroh. but not sure if he wants to kill avatar or not. i better wait for the episode for more interpretation.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't it wierd that they'll supposedly be ending it soon? I thought it is usually like 20 episodes in each book.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 27, 2007)

Well...I guess we'll all see if those spoilers were true when the episode is released by Watch-Avatar.com tomorrow right? I'm not holding my breath though, I do expect a lame excuse as to why the episode won't be there until some later date. By the way to the above poster...I guess that considering how long it took for all of the 2nd season to air last year and how quick this one is going, yeah it's a bit strange that it's ending so soon. No three month breaks after every five episodes. FYI, there'll be 21 episodes this season dude to The Day Of Black sun making up chapter 10 so The Western Air Temple will actually be episode 12 chapter 11


----------



## Piekage (Nov 27, 2007)

Rob Lucci said:


> Isn't it wierd that they'll supposedly be ending it soon? I thought it is usually like 20 episodes in each book.



There's supposedly 21 episodes this season.

That spoiler was rather interesting. I'm hoping it's not true personally. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Azula is way too skilled to be killed so lamely IMO. Even if she is annoying. And I don't care for more Airbenders personally. The "they went into hiding" excuse seems pretty corny, and It seems rather odd that Sozin wouldn't have mentioned something like this in his journal.


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Nov 27, 2007)

Die KWGOD Die said:


> BTW: I believe you mean 311 not 312, though the interwebs say it might air tomorrow in Holland



It didn't  - Belgian/Dutch Nick broadcasts Avatar on 7u40 and 17u30 and it just showed Book 2: the desert instead of a new eppie today. *sniff*  Oh well at least now we don't have to watch a dubbed version. 

and about that spoiler ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



the tokka bit is a bit weird but hey ... and azula dieing? now? meh


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt she is going to die so suddenly she could just escape in a boat or swim to shore. the summary doesn't say she dies anyways.


----------



## Noah (Nov 27, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt she is going to die so suddenly she could just escape in a boat or swim to shore. the summary doesn't say she dies anyways.



Oh hey, no, that's okay. We don't need spoiler tags for shit that *hasn't aired anywhere* yet. Those of us who didn't click the tags were only doing so because we're too lazy, not because we wanted to keep from spoiling anything. We were hoping someone would come along and say it so we didn't have to click the button, anyway.

Thanks. I really appreciate you saving me the trouble of being genuinely shocked and/or surprised when the episode(s) airs.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its just a rumor we don't know its if its real or not. Its not even confirmed yet. Anyways that is too long for all that to happen. Azula dying is just an theory that may or not happen.


----------



## Noah (Nov 27, 2007)

The point is that, unless it's known that it definitely does not happen, it is considered a possible spoiler and should be treated as if it were real.

Oh, and thanks for adding a name instead of a generic 'she' too.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 27, 2007)

Well your welcome 

Im sorry but your reaction was like I said the biggest spoiler ever and I didn't. I didn't put anything that spoilerly but whatever just lets leave it at that. I don't want to get banned. anyways I wonder when they are going to air the next episode?


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AZULA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2007)

I call bravo sierra on that one.

Azula is going to kill Ozai, and become the new Sith- I mean, Fire Lord. Believe it!


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 28, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I call bravo sierra on that one.
> 
> Azula is going to kill Ozai, and become the new Sith- I mean, Fire Lord. Believe it!



Bravo Sierra? Wow, that's obscure. I thought you were an O&A fan but that'd be impossible since you live in the Philippines. Anyway, great word.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 28, 2007)

-stumbles upon spoiler theories- 

She can't die  I won't let it happen.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 28, 2007)

i still don't know the conflict between fire lord azulong,ozai, and zuko. WTF happened between them.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Bravo Sierra? Wow, that's obscure. I thought you were an O&A fan but that'd be impossible since you live in the Philippines. Anyway, great word.


O&A?
Bravo Sierra = bullshit 
And how did you know where I live?!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2007)

I was looking at the website for chapter 312, hoping that they would get a release earlier than the episode but that doesn't seem the case. The episode will either come out this week or next week since the website stated that "312 will be coming out next week!". That message could have been posted last week, which could mean that it is in reference to this week. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 28, 2007)

^ Ye i think it will air this week, read somewhere end of november, well the end is here !


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 28, 2007)

Spoiler tags guys.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow this is a big surprise, Watch-Avatar is down as of this writing.
Yeah I suppose this is the best cover up that they can hope for. 

"There were some server problems today and we're sorry that we couldn't upload Chapter 11, It will be available soon so keep a close eye on the site every day!"

By the way I wrote the above, it's just something that I think the admin of that site will say.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a new found respect for BanishedPrince now. After all that win that i like to call a summary of spoilers, who can be mad????


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 28, 2007)

You know those spoilers that she posted _do_ match up a little with some early spoilers that I saw for _The Western Air Temple_ but a little more fleshed out.

Either it's a case of parallel thinking, the person who posted the new spoilers just expanded on what the other person wrote or...it's the real deal.
3 possibilities right there, if it's not the real mckoy then it would at least make a good AU fan-fiction.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 28, 2007)

You know what I heard that Watch-Avatar.com is really Viacom in disguise so they can see who wants to see leak epsiodes. I think they get thier Ip adresses and everything.


----------



## DominusDeus (Nov 28, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> You know what I heard that Watch-Avatar.com is really Viacom in disguise so they can see who wants to see leak epsiodes. I think they get thier Ip adresses and everything.



Don't think so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Domain Name:     watch-avatar.com
Registrar:       Spot Domain LLC

Expiration Date: 2008-10-07 00:00:00
Creation Date:   2007-10-07 07:25:58

Name Servers:
	ns1.afraid.org
	ns2.afraid.org

REGISTRANT CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services
125 Rampart Way
Suite 300
Denver
CO
80230
US
Email Address: cc0a65d199a62d8a6c11f85eeb1e0f5f2eacaac2@protecteddomainservices.com

ADMINISTRATIVE CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services
125 Rampart Way
Suite 300
Denver
CO
80230
US
Email Address: cc0a65d199a62d8a6c11f85eeb1e0f5f2eacaac2@protecteddomainservices.com

TECHNICAL CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services
125 Rampart Way
Suite 300
Denver
CO
80230
US
Email Address: cc0a65d199a62d8a6c11f85eeb1e0f5f2eacaac2@protecteddomainservices.com

BILLING CONTACT INFO
Protected Domain Services
125 Rampart Way
Suite 300
Denver
CO
80230
US
Email Address: cc0a65d199a62d8a6c11f85eeb1e0f5f2eacaac2@protecteddomainservices.com


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow this is a big surprise, *Watch-Avatar is down as of this writing.*
> Yeah I suppose this is the best cover up that they can hope for.
> 
> "There were some server problems today and we're sorry that we couldn't upload Chapter 11, It will be available soon so keep a close eye on the site every day!"
> ...


But this site isn't... He said she was incredible.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 29, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> You know those spoilers that she posted _do_ match up a little with some early spoilers that I saw for _The Western Air Temple_ but a little more fleshed out.
> 
> Either it's a case of parallel thinking, the person who posted the new spoilers just expanded on what the other person wrote or...it's the real deal.
> 3 possibilities right there, if it's not the real mckoy then it would at least make a good AU fan-fiction.



Well yaw i forgot to type in the fact that it could be all speculation.


----------



## Blix (Nov 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> But this site isn't... He said she was incredible.



You're such a great person.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Blix


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> But this site isn't... Kakashi Gaiden Forest



Well yeah but _that_ site wasn't offering forbidden fruit.
Watch-Avatar is back up again and this is their new message -



> Chapter 12 has been leaked & will be online *shortly* on Watch-Avatar only! Check this website every day for the update!



Okay not exactly what I had written earlier but damn close although I'm sure most of us pretty much knew that they were BS'ing anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

avatarchapter had a similar message about ep 12... 


> Avatar episode 312 is expected to be released soon. When its released, it will be up on this page! So bookmark us and check back daily!


 
If you ask me, I'd say both sites are using this as a scam to get hits, but whatever. It beats waiting to buy the dvd. lol


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Wow, freaking epic if that might happen in future episodes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh knew the secrets behind everything all this time so I'm guessing that he did not tell Zuko because of Zuko's destiny to "restore the balance". If he told Zuko the truth, Zuko might have just persued his mother instead realizing his true destiny.


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Nov 29, 2007)

If this Spoiler only describes one episode, than its 99% made up IMO
(i am putting them in spoiler Tags 'thou, if they are true, but just scattered around more than one episode

*Spoiler*: __ 




-  its just to much happening for one ep, too important events, that would distract from each other, thereby weakening the impact
- Azula wont die at this point in the series, and not that way, that would be a waste of potential (and if the episode is really this full-packed, there wont be much time for her to talk->too much loose ends for her characterwise

But it would be sad if the spoilers not true, 'cause i really like it, so i hope it includes some more episodes, i escpecially like the Tokka part, with Toph making sure its really Sokka this time ;-) really sounds like the writers style and would be hilarious.
Also climate bending, Ursa beeing White Lotus and another airbender is something i really want to see.
The way Zuko is concluded into the group is one of the more believable ones too.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 29, 2007)

*So. 

How soon is soon? *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

shortly soon?!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Iroh knew the secrets behind everything all this time so I'm guessing that he did not tell Zuko because of Zuko's destiny to "restore the balance". If he told Zuko the truth, Zuko might have just persued his mother instead realizing his true destiny.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe, but as soon as he found his mother he would probably go out and help the Avatar right after.  It would be a sort of peace of mind thing.  He would learn the truth about everything and he would probably do what he could to help out the Avatar and end the war.  Plus I hate this true destiny crap, he should have just kicked his father's ass back in 311.  The war would have been over then.  Screw Aang, if he would stop spending all his time looking for a girlfriend, the war would have been over a long time ago.  Zuko should have just stepped up to the plate and kicked some major ass.  If he learned the truth earlier I can guarantee this is what would happen.  Once his mother asks him to stop his father, he would go out and do it.  Zuko seems to be the type that would do anything that his mother would ask of him.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but as soon as he found his mother he would probably go out and help the Avatar right after.  It would be a sort of peace of mind thing.  He would learn the truth about everything and he would probably do what he could to help out the Avatar and end the war.  Plus I hate this true destiny crap, he should have just kicked his father's ass back in 311.  The war would have been over then.  Screw Aang, if he would stop spending all his time looking for a girlfriend, the war would have been over a long time ago.  Zuko should have just stepped up to the plate and kicked some major ass.  If he learned the truth earlier I can guarantee this is what would happen.  Once his mother asks him to stop his father, he would go out and do it.  Zuko seems to be the type that would do anything that his mother would ask of him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just rememeber some things are plot induced, such as Zuko not righting Ozai. He couldn't have ended it all or attempted to since we're only up to episode 12 of season three. Along with that, Zuko symbolizes major character development and had to go through the change that he did before all of this was revealed. In other words, he had to make the decision to change his ways by himself even if there was some influence, that's what was most important.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 29, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just rememeber some things are plot induced, such as Zuko not righting Ozai. He couldn't have ended it all or attempted to since we're only up to episode 12 of season three. Along with that, Zuko symbolizes major character development and had to go through the change that he did before all of this was revealed. In other words, he had to make the decision to change his ways by himself even if there was some influence, that's what was most important.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I find Zuko's character development from episodes 306-311 somewhat lame and rushed.  The main problem I have with it is right after episode 306, he disappeared only to reappear in episode 309(most retarded episode of Avatar ever imo), without much acknowledgment of what happened back in 306.  If they had cut to Zuko a few times during 307-308, than his decision to turn against his father wouldn't have seemed rushed.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 29, 2007)

forget who it was but I kinda wish I could say "I told you so" to the guy who said that the western air temple bit was already done in the guru episode, come to think of it that was the _eastern_ air temple, and never disregard teasers the creators themselves make wind of at a con as something they'd flesh over in a flashback.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 30, 2007)

Btw, can anybody explain why Ozai wasn't knocked unconscious from the lightning. From what we've seen, a direct lightning hit is enough to kill (Aang) or at least knock you out and fuck with your body (Iroh), yet Ozai was just knocked back and had enough energy to see that Zuko was gone. 

Oh, and I don't really think Zuko can defeat Ozai now. Remember his fight against Azula when they were first introduced, she was completely outclassing him even before she used the lightning and I don't think Ozai would do much worse. Plus, Azula seemed confident when she told Aang to fight Ozai if he wanted to (lets assume that wasn't a trick). Zuko's gotten much better because of his ability to redirect lightning but he had a huge element of surprise; if they were in a no bars fight, I think he would eventually come out the loser.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 30, 2007)

Zuko's gotten much better since the beginning of season 2. I think he's around Azula's level at the moment. He is capable of holding his own against Aang after all. I doubt he could take Ozai though.

As for Ozai taking a Lightning bolt, I'd have to rewatch that scene, but I imagine he has better resistance towards fire than Aang.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 30, 2007)

The Lightning hit the floor, not Ozai.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 30, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> The Lightning hit the floor, not Ozai.



Yeah.  Just look at my sig and you can see the lightning hit the steps right in front of Ozai.


----------



## fireofthewill (Nov 30, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> The Lightning hit the floor, not Ozai.



Oh, lol, I should have watched that scene again rather than just relying on my memory. I was open to the possibility that Aang wasn't as resistant to fire as Ozai, but it was hard to accept that Ozai could take it so easily when Iroh couldn't. That just made me wonder how great Ozai actually was if he could handle lightning so easily.

But thanks for clearing up the confusion, makes much more sense now.

Btw, I know Zuko has improved, but I still seriously doubt he's on Ozai, or Azula's level. I think he'll reach it at the very end of the series, but in the end, I think it'll be Azula against Zuko (this Zuko will be much better than the Zuko we have now due to his newfound calmness enlightenment), but he'll struggle a lot and Aang against the firelord (this is assuming Azula doesn't become the new firelord, which I consider very probable). I'm not sure who the others will face yet...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I find Zuko's character development from episodes 306-311 somewhat lame and rushed.  The main problem I have with it is right after episode 306, he disappeared only to reappear in episode 309(most retarded episode of Avatar ever imo), without much acknowledgment of what happened back in 306.  If they had cut to Zuko a few times during 307-308, than his decision to turn against his father wouldn't have seemed rushed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, remember it had to be a bit rushed since the series is about to be over and now, Zuko was contribute to helping the avatar in the remaining episodes. It was a bit rushed, but I see the method behind the idea.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry for the doublepost but it's official now, Nick just aired ten and eleven today so us getting the early episodes can now be declared useless. I guess we only have to use spoiler tags now if talking about the summary for the rest of the series or episode twelve.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll sum up my thought about tonight's episode in one word:

Wow!


----------



## Piekage (Dec 1, 2007)

That was just episode Ten, according to the Title Screen.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 1, 2007)

Epic episode Day of black sun was  It saddened me when the swamp dudes bought it like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think they will kill Azula. She will return later heavily disfigured from all the burns.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can download or watch this online?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Modal Soul  |  Dattebayo-chan​
> *Or you can always purchase the episodes on iTunes when they come out*.



*BLASPHEMY*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 1, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *BLASPHEMY*



Meh, I buy the episodes offa iTunes. In fact i've purchased all 3 seasons passes of Avatar on iTunes when each one came out. So


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2007)

so i take it that 12 has not appeared yet


----------



## infinite (Dec 1, 2007)

How long are they going to let us wait. 
This weekend there is a avatar marathon, but I wanna see the new ep


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2007)

i wached the black sun episodes yesterday and i loved them


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2007)

So ep 12 (11 or whatever) The Western Air Temple is airing next Friday in the states, right?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Dec 1, 2007)

I just saw the first 6 minutes of the ep...uh, are Ming and Iroh engaging in some conjugal visit sex (i.e., ever since he was put in jail, Iroh drops that Ming has always been 'kind' to him)?!  That's so...adult!  It's great!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So ep 12 (11 or whatever) The Western Air Temple is airing next Friday in the states, right?




I doubt it homie, i really do.They'll probably take another break.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> I just saw the first 6 minutes of the ep...uh, are Ming and Iroh engaging in some conjugal visit sex (i.e., ever since he was put in jail, Iroh drops that Ming has always been 'kind' to him)?! *That's so...adult! It's great!*


No it's not. You're just a perv...


LeathaFace said:


> I doubt it homie, i really do.They'll probably take another break.


That's kinda odd. I mean, Christmas break isn't for a few weeks, but then again, this IS Nickelodeon I'm talking about. They'll probably air a moronic Sponge Bob marathon.


----------



## The Question (Dec 1, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Modal Soul  |  clickety click​
> Or you can always purchase the episodes on iTunes when they come out.



animeblogz.com also has episodes if you search under the Avatar section


----------



## Serp (Dec 1, 2007)

How much longer till :/ the episode is aired.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

umm, noob Q.

Where do I watch the series online again? missed the last ep on tv.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2007)

JB008 said:


> umm, noob Q.
> 
> Where do I watch the series online again? missed the last ep on tv.



The link was on this very page 

clickety click


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> The link was on this very page
> 
> clickety click



Lolz, Thnx a bunch. I'm a lazy dude.


----------



## Hio (Dec 1, 2007)

wants to see episode 12


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 1, 2007)

Hio said:


> wants to see episode 12



Has to wait since Avatar's on break.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Dec 1, 2007)

It's like a 10-week break right, since they have to re-run it from the biginning of Book 3 again?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 1, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Epic episode Day of black sun was  It saddened me when the swamp dudes bought it like that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nothing Happened To Azula...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good to see Aang bald again.


----------



## gaara936 (Dec 1, 2007)

I was kinda dissapointed that on the day of black sun they had to run away but now i cant wait for the next episode. by the way when does the next on come out.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 1, 2007)

well to turn away our attention to the fact that we have to wait some unholy time for the new eps(again)

Since the series is about to end I think they should do a prequel about how the avatar came to be or a sequel about another avatar


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

...Where the hell do people get the presumption that Avatar is a Naruto copy?


----------



## The Question (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...Where the hell do people get the presumption that Avatar is a Naruto copy?



Eh, who said that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

I just hear it a few times, heard it recently, a few times in this thread, on other sites as well.


----------



## The Question (Dec 2, 2007)

The people who say that probably don't really watch Avatar.  They probably just see that there's elemental abilities in both shows and think they're the same.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2007)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Nothing Happened To Azula...



That was in refrence to a potential spoiler a few pages back.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2007)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Nothing Happened To Azula...



We got a summary of episode twelve and based upon it, *something did happen *to Azula.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 2, 2007)

....Must...see....next...episode.....can't....take...a..break....the....series...just....was...getting..really...good....


----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> The people who say that probably don't really watch Avatar.  They probably just see that there's elemental abilities in both shows and think they're the same.



lol.

Avatar isn't the only one that gets crap about copying Naruto though. People will watch Naruto, and then go watch other shows and nitpick everything that reminds them of Naruto and say that they copied their beloved show. Same with DBZ, a good percentage have whined about Naruto (and Bleach) "stealing ideas" from DBZ.


----------



## Shade (Dec 2, 2007)

Any news on 12?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> lol.
> 
> Avatar isn't the only one that gets crap about copying Naruto though. People will watch Naruto, and then go watch other shows and nitpick everything that reminds them of Naruto and say that they copied their beloved show. Same with DBZ, a good percentage have whined about Naruto (and Bleach) *"stealing ideas"* from DBZ.


 
Definitely they were exaggerating if they said it like that, but you would be blind to deny that both Naruto and Bleach are heavily inspired by Akira Toriyama/DB/DBZ.


----------



## The Question (Dec 2, 2007)

Meh, if you want to get all philosophical about it, are there truly any 'new' ideas anymore?  Ideas tend to be taken, recycled, changed to fit the needs of the person.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Definitely they were exaggerating if they said it like that, but you would be blind to deny that both Naruto and Bleach are heavily inspired by Akira Toriyama/DB/DBZ.



People make these type of statements often, don't even bother. This is sort of ironic because usually, people say that Naruto copies other shows.


----------



## Snow (Dec 2, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Meh, if you want to get all philosophical about it, are there truly any 'new' ideas anymore?  Ideas tend to be taken, recycled, changed to fit the needs of the person.



DBZ is an admitted muse to Kishimoto, though. I could care less if anything I watch "Stole" something from another show. It doesn't make it any less enjoyable for me.


----------



## The Question (Dec 2, 2007)

^It doesn't bother me.  As long as the story is good, I frankly don't care.  I think it's to be expected that a writer finds influence or story ideas from other sources.


----------



## Tenrow (Dec 3, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...Where the hell do people get the presumption that Avatar is a Naruto copy?



You know I don't think that's the worst of it. I think the worst of all of it, is the fact that people who don't watch this show automatically assume that it's white people trying to do anime. I think the funniest comment that I hear from idiots who don't watch this is "Oh these white people at Nickelodeon are trying to be japanese" Which again I find very hilarious because 
1) it's not even japanese it's Chinese culture done by yes, a white guy, but also a Korean guy
2) these guys are actually more accurate in terms of martial arts than you see in stuff like DBZ and of course Naruto
3) When people do bring up the Naruto issue and how their copying this, I always have to comment on this. What the hell does Naruto have anything to do with Ninjas up to this point

I mean the thing that most people here who still watch it do realize that nothing Naruto does is anything to be called "ninja." I mean for God Sakes he's a blond 13 year old kid who yells and screams and wears a bright orange jumpsuit. Where does anything of that fit the description of an actual ninja. I mean at least with bending they are basing it off of different martial arts forms.

Sorry I just felt the need to rant about this


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2007)

It's going to be quite a wait for the second part. I'm eager to see Toph interact with Haru..if they can swap Earthbending tips.. and of course Zuko interacting with the entire gaang.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 3, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> It's going to be quite a wait for the second part. I'm eager to see Toph interact with Haru..if they can swap Earthbending tips.. and of course Zuko interacting with the entire gaang.



I personally could not give a damn about Haru.  He even looks more retarded with that facial hair.  Zuko interacting with the Gaang will be great, but Zuko & Toph interaction will be fucking epic.

I hope they bring back Jun the bounty hunter and Combustion Man reappears.


----------



## Memos (Dec 3, 2007)

i think aang is going to have to go to into the spirit world in order to open his last chakra
when there he'll have a battle with koh the face stealer.

the writers did say that koh will be coming back, the part with aang and koh in the first season finale was my favourite part so far


----------



## Trias (Dec 3, 2007)

Who was Jun again? damn, I can't remember. Which episode did she appear in?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 3, 2007)

Trias said:


> Who was Jun again? damn, I can't remember. Which episode did she appear in?



Jun was the hot bounty hunter chick.  She appeared in episode 115, Bato of the Water Tribe.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> I personally could not give a damn about Haru.  He even looks more retarded with that facial hair.  Zuko interacting with the Gaang will be great, but Zuko & Toph interaction will be fucking epic.
> 
> I hope they bring back Jun the bounty hunter and Combustion Man reappears.



Aw, I like him. Then again, I'm a softy for all wussy pretty boys. And I completely agree about Zuko and Toph interaction.

This has been mentioned already, but I want to know.. Combustion Man is going after the Gaang on Zuko's orders, but Zuko's joining the Gaang now.. so.. is Zuko going to call off Combustion Man? Will he defy Zuko and go rogue? I must know!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2007)

No episode yet. I guessing that if it comes out this week, it will be on Friday. Four more days...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2007)

Just started watching, up to episode 4, fucking awesome! It kinda reminds me of if you cross Naruto with Xiaolin Showdown. Actually Aang really reminds me a lot of Omi...beyond the bald monk thing 

Very good series and Aang's apeshit mode is fucking awesome.

Oh but I really dislike how Shokka is like an eternal fail guy as while sometimes his slap stick is lulz, he's contantly getting his ass kicked which is pretty sad


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 3, 2007)

*Just give Sokka a little time Peter. I don't wanna spoil it for you'll but you'll that he'll become more awesome as the series progresses. 

Also you probably shouldn't come in here too much if you don't want to get spoiled.  
*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> Just started watching, up to episode 4, fucking awesome! It kinda reminds me of if you cross Naruto with Xiaolin Showdown. Actually Aang really reminds me a lot of Omi...beyond the bald monk thing
> 
> Very good series and Aang's apeshit mode is fucking awesome.
> 
> Oh but I really dislike how Shokka is like an eternal fail guy as while sometimes his slap stick is lulz, he's contantly getting his ass kicked which is pretty sad



He stays pretty useless until the middle of season 3.


----------



## Memos (Dec 3, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> He stays pretty useless until the middle of season 3.



i would say earlier, halfway through the 2nd season.

p.s., hey timbers, where did you get that Gin picture?, its brilliant, and i like the ANBU mask


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2007)

Unless its something on the order of Shokka killed Dumbledore, spoiling wouldn't affect me much. Besides, it'd give me something to look more forward to.

Btw, whats the story of him having an afro? I saw that one time while channel surfing.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2007)

memos159 said:


> i would say earlier, halfway through the 2nd season.
> 
> p.s., hey timbers, where did you get that Gin picture?, its brilliant, and i like the ANBU mask





cut it maiself 

Middle of second season, I don't really remember him doing anything. I'd have to rewatch I guess.

Peter: I guess he's more of a strategist than anything, and he starts utilizing that when season 3 rolls around. Vague I know, but I don't want to spoil shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wondering, does Ketara (sp?) ever do like fucking godly water bending on the order of Moses parting the Red Sea? That would be tits.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2007)

Katara gets quite fucking awesome as the story progresses. 

Waterbending is pretty much rape.


----------



## Snow (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> Just wondering, does Ketara (sp?) ever do like fucking godly water bending on the order of Moses parting the Red Sea? That would be tits.



Katara gets epic when she finds a teacher. Right now she can pwn anyone she wants...but she won't.


----------



## Memos (Dec 3, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> cut it maiself
> 
> Middle of second season, I don't really remember him doing anything. I'd have to rewatch I guess.
> 
> Peter: I guess he's more of a strategist than anything, and he starts utilizing that when season 3 rolls around. Vague I know, but I don't want to spoil shit



yeah it is awesome.

even as far back as the winter solstice, sokka was the brains of the group, then in the second season he is the one that comes up with the whole plan......also that sword frickin rocks, i guess he has gotten more useful/badass/funnier as the story goes along

also katara turns her moses mode on in the first episode of the third season
and under the right circumstances, she is the most powerful bender....period....for a few hours anyway,lol


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 3, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> We got a summary of episode twelve and based upon it, *something did happen *to Azula.


It's probably false though.


nso said:


> Katara gets epic when she finds a teacher. Right now she can pwn anyone she wants...but she won't.


At least during a full moon...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Shit ! 

Uncle is Beast !

Zuko joining the crew should be epic. Avatar is really turning out to be something amazing.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> Just wondering, does Katara ever do like fucking godly water bending on the order of Moses parting the Red Sea? That would be tits.



Something close to that can be seen during the episode_ The Serpent's Pass_. So look out for it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 3, 2007)

*So this Friday is episode 12, right? *


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 4, 2007)

really? :WOW


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 4, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *So this Friday is episode 12, right? *


I don't think so, last I heard it won't be until some time in January at the earliest.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2007)

Kira-chan said:


> I don't think so, last I heard it won't be until some time in January at the earliest.



Eww..

Well, it'll be highly anticipated.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 4, 2007)

January!? WTF!?

shit. that's a looong wait.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 4, 2007)

It's not a long wait compared to the last one. One month is practially transient.

Annie Award nominations are out, and Avatar has been almost completely shut out: Shikatema. 


Somehow, their only nomination is in the "Best Animated Video Game," for the totally insubstantial "Burning Earth." How can they continue to overlook the incredible music the Track Team creates for the show?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 4, 2007)

Jove said:


> It's not a long wait compared to the last one. One month is practially transient.
> 
> Annie Award nominations are out, and Avatar has been almost completely shut out: Shikatema.
> 
> ...


 
useful. thanx.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *So this Friday is episode 12, right? *



It better be or someone is going to pay.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Where can you get screenshots without the Nick logo?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 4, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Where can you get screenshots without the Nick logo?



Here's a few spots:

ASN's dvd screenshot database is good, but only goes up to 305: 

Blue Spirit Gal has screencaps from 305-309, but with a Nicktoons mark at the upper left: Very interesting

Waterbender.net has a LOT of clean screencaps, but really only for Book 2: Click here to neg rep Sentinel

If you haven't gone there before, make sure to check out their "Audio" page, which has a lot of music ripped from the show: 
Shikatema


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 4, 2007)

Need more Avatar episodes before suffering from withdrawal.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 5, 2007)

The wait for Chapter 12 is going to be unbearable.

The Japanese dub of Avatar should have premiered on Nick Japan a few days ago. I find it cool that for once, Japan is getting a totally awesome show from _us_ dubbed for _them_. I wonder which version they'll like better, ours (original) or theirs? Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any online clips.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2007)

After rewatching Season 1, I just remembered. Why didn't the invasion forces gather North Pole Waterbenders? I gotta question the point of them going to the South Pole, since it hasn't had any effect on the plot at the moment. Hopefully they'll have some part by the end.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 5, 2007)

Piekage said:


> After rewatching Season 1, I just remembered. Why didn't the invasion forces gather North Pole Waterbenders? I gotta question the point of them going to the South Pole, since it hasn't had any effect on the plot at the moment. Hopefully they'll have some part by the end.




I've seen this brought up, but it's not really relevant. In 301 Sokka says that the invasion would be comprised of a group of allies from the Earth Kingdom. Neither of the water tribes were ever a consideration, only the water tribe warriors already present from Hakoda's fleets. And considering that their strategy was a blitzkrieg, bringing a bunch of waterbenders would be burdensome, since they would have had to bring water for them to bend.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jove said:


> It's not a long wait compared to the last one. One month is practially transient.
> 
> Annie Award nominations are out, and Avatar has been almost completely shut out: [AEN] Bamboo Blade 10.
> 
> ...



Wow Avatar is not getting its due's.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2007)

Jove said:


> I've seen this brought up, but it's not really relevant. In 301 Sokka says that the invasion would be comprised of a group of allies from the Earth Kingdom. Neither of the water tribes were ever a consideration, only the water tribe warriors already present from Hakoda's fleets. And considering that their strategy was a blitzkrieg, bringing a bunch of waterbenders would be burdensome, since they would have had to bring water for them to bend.



I see your point, but I doubt Waterbenders would be a burden, Katara fine example of that.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2007)

> I see your point, but I doubt Waterbenders would be a burden, Katara fine example of that.


If things fuck up, you don't want to lose a large chunk of your allies.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 8, 2007)

Rukie said:


> The wait for Chapter 12 is going to be unbearable.
> 
> The Japanese dub of Avatar should have premiered on Nick Japan a few days ago. I find it cool that for once, Japan is getting a totally awesome show from _us_ dubbed for _them_. I wonder which version they'll like better, ours (original) or theirs? Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any online clips.



I agree.  I'm really curious to what it sounds like.  I've tried searching for it, but no luck.  Only found my comments about Avatar on various Japanese blogs.  Unfortunately I can't read Japanese.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Just finished season 1.

And holy fucking epic!

19-20 was made of god and win. Lol Avatar state ocean spirit Aang looked like Swampert XDDDD

I can't wait to reach Toph. I saw the episode where they first meet her as the first episode I saw and she's awesome.


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2007)

'Bout goddamn time you developed some taste.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Up yours Noah 

I'd wanted to watch it for a while, just never had time nor a friend who had DVDs I could borrow at a certain time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh no, is the Heroes thread raiding us?! 

Actually, I've noticed a bit of overlap in the fandoms; there's a lot of Avatar/Heroes fans out there. The way I got into Heroes was totally based on Avatar, in a weird way: I got into the show in January, at the beginning of the _long_ hiatus, and found myself a little indifferent towards Heroes when Avatar was debuting at the same time in September.

Peter, you're in for a real treat. Book 2 is, simply put, a masterpiece. And that's not even close to hyperbole. It's staggering to see the run of show put together in Book 2, looking back. And if you thought the Book 1 ender with Koi-zilla was something, wait until you see Crossroads of Destiny!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Jove said:


> Oh no, is the Heroes thread raiding us?!
> 
> Actually, I've noticed a bit of overlap in the fandoms; there's a lot of Avatar/Heroes fans out there. The way I got into Heroes was totally based on Avatar, in a weird way: I got into the show in January, at the beginning of the _long_ hiatus, and found myself a little indifferent towards Heroes when Avatar was debuting at the same time in September.
> 
> Peter, you're in for a real treat. Book 2 is, simply put, a masterpiece. And that's not even close to hyperbole. It's staggering to see the run of show put together in Book 2, looking back. And if you thought the Book 1 ender with Koi-zilla was something, wait until you see Crossroads of Destiny!


O Rly. From what I heard in the blender, Book 2 is very tedious...>_>

I hope they are wrong.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter said:


> O Rly. From what I heard in the blender, Book 2 is very tedious...>_>
> 
> I hope they are wrong.



Book 2 has a darker element to it. It touches on corruption of government and plays around with the character's morality. 

I suppose it does feel a tad monotonous during the middle of it, however. The ending of the season was built up really nicely but gets side swiped towards the end and feels really anticlimatic.



And yes, Toph is awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter said:


> O Rly. From what I heard in the blender, Book 2 is very tedious...>_>
> 
> I hope they are wrong.



Nope, not even close. A lot of people complained that Book 2 was slow in the beginning... HOWEVER [/stephen a. smith], watching them all at once nullifies that argument. And for my opinion, it's totally baseless no matter how you watch them, since those early episodes, while not entirely essential, were rock-solid as far as the writing goes.That's dissimiliar to how some of the more dispensable chapters of Book 3 have been, such as 'The Beach." The only episode that _might_ be considered subpar is "Avatar Day." 

Another argument is that is isn't as focused as Book 1, which was entirely concerned with the journey to the Northern Water Tribe. This is a flimsy argument since the first half deals with Aang learning earthbending, and the second half deals with Ba Sing Se. 

From 306 on, there's absolutely nothing to complain about. It is, however, a very subtle season. Book 2 is where Avatar ascended from it's status as "exceptional 'kids show'" to "one of the best shows on television, period." The finale is a archetype "wham episode."

Oh, and if you're a fan of Zuko, you're _really_ in for a ride.


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2007)

Avatar Day really is the weakest of Book 2, me thinks. The only thing it really has going for it is Sokka and his boomerang gag. Book 2 isn't as focused as Book 1, but the character development (what really matters, anyway) is far, far superior.

I feel that way about The Beach too. That and the Insomnia episodes are the most filler-esque so far in Book 3, but The Beach has a lot of character development for certain characters. It seems really rushed and forced to a lot of people, but that's because the development beforehand is very subtle compared to that episode.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

So my thinking of this Avatar world.

Fire Nation = Japan.
Earth & Air Nations = China + Korea with the Air being Korea and the areas of China that were greatly massacred during WWII
Water = Pacific islands with a lot of Eskimo mixed in

AND EARTH PEOPLE RIDE CHOCOBOS! 

(Finishing 21 now, couldnt watch for 3 hours due to waiting for MU's happy hour premium)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2007)

Noah said:


> I feel that way about The Beach too. That and the Insomnia episodes are the most filler-esque so far in Book 3, but The Beach has a lot of character development for certain characters. It seems really rushed and forced to a lot of people, but that's because the development beforehand is very subtle compared to that episode.



Totally agree. The problem I had with that episode was that it started so well. 

For a "kid's show," Avatar has a very intricate, artistic way to developing characters and telling the story. Book 2 was full of such artful devices: paralellism between characters and plots, flashback, vignette, and objective correlative, for instance. "The Beach" was fine when the party was used as an OC to draw out emotions from the characters by their actions, but then they had them go to the beach itself and explicitly state what their feeling and their motivations. That's not art, it's lazy writing.


Peter: You're pretty spot-on. Air also has elements of Tibetan monks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

Heh 22 now, at times Aang reminds me a lot of Charlie Brown.

"I'd rather kiss you than die"

I yelled at my screen, YOU BLOCKHEAD!

Edit: I MEANT KISS xD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter said:


> Heh 22 now, at times Aang reminds me a lot of Charlie Brown.
> 
> "I'd rather kill you than die"
> 
> I yelled at my screen, YOU BLOCKHEAD!



He looks a lot better with hair.

202 is one of my favorites, although Nick replayed it about 1,500 times (when they actually replayed Avatar episodes). Pretty good music in that episode, but there's awesome music in _every_ episode, because the Track Team is infallible.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jove said:


> Nope, not even close. A lot of people complained that Book 2 was slow in the beginning... HOWEVER [/stephen a. smith], watching them all at once nullifies that argument. And for my opinion, it's totally baseless no matter how you watch them, since those early episodes, while not entirely essential, were rock-solid as far as the writing goes.That's dissimiliar to how some of the more dispensable chapters of Book 3 have been, such as 'The Beach." The only episode that _might_ be considered subpar is "Avatar Day."
> 
> Another argument is that is isn't as focused as Book 1, which was entirely concerned with the journey to the Northern Water Tribe. This is a flimsy argument since the first half deals with Aang learning earthbending, and the second half deals with Ba Sing Se.
> 
> ...



Book two was definitely full of win.  Book 3 is a fucking failure imo, with the exception of Zuko's epic moment in episode 311.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 10, 2007)

King Bumi and Iroh are easily two of the greatest old people in any media hands down XD


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter said:


> King Bumi and Iroh are easily two of the greatest old people in any media hands down XD



Yeah. Bumi is cool old man, but Iroh is definitely the most badass old man ever!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2007)

Peter said:


> King Bumi and Iroh are easily two of the greatest old people in any media hands down XD



Oh man, just wait... Iroh reaches whole new levels, then eclipses those. It's too bad his voice actor died during Book 2; you can really tell the difference in Book 3.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jove said:


> Oh man, just wait... Iroh reaches whole new levels, then eclipses those. It's too bad his voice actor died during Book 2; you can really tell the difference in Book 3.



Hmm... yeah.  Mako was... *is* the voice of Iroh.  The new guy Greg Baldwin has done an okay job. But Mako's voice was the one we came to recognize as Iroh and it just doesn't seem right for someone to take his place.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2007)

The Boulder feels conflicted about fighting a young blind girl.

Toph: Sounds to me like your scared, Boulder

The Boulder is over his conflicted feelings and now he's ready to bury you in a rockalanche!

Toph: Whenever you're ready, the Pebble! HAHAHAHA!

206 = easily one of my favorites thus far. And Toph is easily one of my top favorite characters XDD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2007)

Peter said:


> The Boulder feels conflicted about fighting a young blind girl.
> 
> Toph: Sounds to me like your scared, Boulder
> 
> ...



Classic episode, lots of great Sokka humor. 

206 is really good, but 207 is my favorite episode of them all.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jove said:


> Classic episode, lots of great Sokka humor.
> 
> 206 is really good, but 207 is my favorite episode of them all.



Heh, 'Zuko Alone'?  Yeah that is also my favorite season two episode.  Zuko also happens to by my favorite Avatar character. 206 is my second favorite episode of season two.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Heh, 'Zuko Alone'?  Yeah that is also my favorite season two episode.  Zuko also happens to by my favorite Avatar character. 206 is my second favorite episode of season two.



He's my favorite as well, although Ozai is pretty close now after 311. One character that has really grown on me is Sokka... looking over the series, his character development really is one of the most satisfying aspects of the show.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2007)

207, Zuko alone was amazing. His character, it reminds me a lot of Hamlet / Simba except without the emo. It would be awesome if he eventually joins Aang toward the end of the story and while defeating his father, claims the throne that belongs to him.

Oh and his sister is a bitch. Sokka would go great with her. S&M and the like.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2007)

Peter said:


> 207, Zuko alone was amazing. His character, it reminds me a lot of Hamlet / Simba except without the emo. It would be awesome if he eventually joins Aang toward the end of the story and while defeating his father, claims the throne that belongs to him.
> 
> Oh and his sister is a bitch. Sokka would go great with her. S&M and the like.



Hahaha, believe me, if there's a combination of characters, it's been discussed in the Avatar fandom. 

Azula is an exceptional well-done character; she is especially awesome in 213, which is also a mind-blowingly great episode. Every time I watched Heroes this season, I kept thinking about how one-dimensionally cartoonish the "Elle" character was with her stilted sociopathic one-liners, especially compared to Azula. Azula totally usurps book 2 at times.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 11, 2007)

Peter said:


> 207, Zuko alone was amazing. His character, it reminds me a lot of Hamlet / Simba except without the emo. It would be awesome if he eventually joins Aang toward the end of the story and while defeating his father, claims the throne that belongs to him.
> 
> Oh and his sister is a bitch. Sokka would go great with her. S&M and the like.



 Azula is indeed a bitch.  But I like her, she plays the role of evil bitch so well.  The fact that she's hot also helps.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2007)

209 - Zuko learning lightening. Okay, seriously, the people who try and deny a connection between Naruto and Avatar must be seriously ignorant not to read something from that.

But a good episode. I always enjoy these training ones.

Oh and Toph would easily be on top if with Aang


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 11, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Book two was definitely full of win.  Book 3 is a fucking failure imo, with the exception of Zuko's epic moment in episode 311.



Wow dude! No It isn't. What in the world have you been watching.
I'd like to sit down with you and watch this F'ing failure 'cause it sure isn't what I've been watching every week. 
I'll bring the popcorn and Kit-Kats, you pick the day.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 11, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow dude! No It isn't. What in the world have you been watching.
> I'd like to sit down with you and watch this F'ing failure 'cause it sure isn't what I've been watching every week.
> I'll bring the popcorn and Kit-Kats, you pick the day.



Overall I don't think season 3 is that great so far.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 11, 2007)

lol, Peter is a full blown avatar-tard now!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 11, 2007)

211 - Sokka on Cactus LSD, funniest. shit. ever.
212 - TOPH ACCIDENTAL LESBIAN KISS AWESOME!
213 - Drill, phallic symbol much


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2007)

Peter said:


> 211 - Sokka on Cactus LSD, funniest. shit. ever.
> 212 - TOPH ACCIDENTAL LESBIAN KISS AWESOME!
> 213 - Drill, phallic symbol much



Sokka steals that episode.

Azula v. Aang is probably my favorite fight in the entire series. Also one of my favorite bits of music is the score underneath Aang's final blow, as sort of a reinterpretation of the title theme.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 11, 2007)

So I've finally caught up on the the episodes of book III and I got to say Zuko just single-handedly saved this season from mediocrity with the end of 311.


----------



## joetachi16 (Dec 11, 2007)

I found a thread in 2ch that talks about what the japanese think of avatar and im really curious i want to know that they think. Link removed


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 11, 2007)

Nexas said:


> So I've finally caught up on the the episodes of book III and I got to say Zuko just single-handedly saved this season from mediocrity with the end of 311.



What so everything up to 311 sucked and didn't deserve to be aired?
Once again, watching 2 different shows. 

Anyway for those wondering about Japanese dubbed Avatar, check this out.
It's a trailer for the show with a Japanese voiceover saying God knows what and you get to check out Aang's voice.

Avatar: Densetu No Shonen Aang


----------



## Emery (Dec 12, 2007)

Some people on the 2chan board are saying it rips off from Naruto. 


lol


Morons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

OMFG! (219&220) TOPH THE FIRST METAL BENDER! FUCK YEAH!

Nice Zuko is okay...but I can't wait for bad ass comeback

Did I ever tell you about how I got the name Dragon of the West?
I don't want a lengthy story uncle
Its more of a demonstration really *breathes fire*

Iroh is the garest old dude ever!

 SO DISSAPOINTING! 

I WANTED CLIMACTIC ZUKO AND SISTER SHOWDOWN! NOT HIM TO PUSSY OUT


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> OMFG! (219&220) TOPH THE FIRST METAL BENDER! FUCK YEAH!
> 
> Nice Zuko is okay...but I can't wait for bad ass comeback
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, this is really awesome. It's cool seeing these reactions again. Zuko's double-twist was amazing. . The first time I saw it, I was frozen. Made a LOT of people very angry. Artistically, it was a brilliant choice. 220 is just a flat-out incredible episode. It really brings together all the themes of Book 2: manipulation, acceptance, the deceit of appearances, the Avatar State, etc.



Emery said:


> Some people on the 2chan board are saying it rips off from Naruto.
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



Oy.  

Next they'll say that their voice actors are better than the originals.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> Hahahaha, this is really awesome. It's cool seeing these reactions again. Zuko's double-twist was amazing. . The first time I saw it, I was frozen. Made a LOT of people very angry. Artistically, it was a brilliant choice. 220 is just a flat-out incredible episode. It really brings together all the themes of Book 2: manipulation, acceptance, the deceit of appearances, the Avatar State, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it wasn't for the massive amount of work I need to have finished in less than 23 hours, I'd totally marathon the rest until 5 AM 

Oh and after 220, I really must say what the shit to those who are Zuko x Katara over Aang x Katara (glares at Iria)

Oh and once Zuko and Aang do eventually team up, I'd totally want to make an AMV to the Tenacious D song Wonderboy

Listen and you can understand the relevance


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> 209 - Zuko learning lightening. Okay, seriously, the people who try and deny a connection between Naruto and Avatar must be seriously ignorant not to read something from that.
> 
> But a good episode. I always enjoy these training ones.
> 
> Oh and Toph would easily be on top if with Aang



Umm, I'm sorry, but I'm trying, and I can't see the connection. Lightnings the next stage of firebending, and since the antagonist is the fire nation, and since Azula's shown the ability, it should be obvious that Zuko would eventually try to harness its power. Avatar gets so much more inspiration from ancient Asian culture and martial arts (they are much more realistic than any other show I've watched) and there may be similarities between Avatar and Naruto (which I think is pushing it, especially since Kishi's idea for the elements was tacked on way into the series, while Avatar's whole theme is based on it since the beginning).

Since Avatar is so connected to the four elements theme, it would only make sense that they would connect the rest of the Earth's natural phenomenons to these four elements (I'm not sure if you've watched this yet, but the Guru speech about "we are all connected" ties in very well to this), just as ancient cultures tried to simplify many of Earth's mysteries by categorizing it. The only thing that causes similarities is that they both draw inspiration from the same cultures and I've seen very weak evidence that Avatar is borrowing at all from Naruto, especially since I consider Avatar to have a much more well established world (rather than Naruto, which is much more character-based, while Avatar tries to do both).

Edit: By the way, the Avatar creators actually admitted to getting inspiration from several anime sources, which you can find more about in the wiki article:  . They admit influence from Cowboy Bebob, Princess Mononoke, Samurai Champloo, some other anime sources, and a ton of other Asian and Western influences. I thought it was really interesting (if Wiki is really correct, but I'm pretty sure it is). No offense to Naruto fans, but I don't really think Naruto is the cream of the crop for a source of inspiration; its just what we can most closely identify with since we're following it currently.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> Umm, I'm sorry, but I'm trying, and I can't see the connection. Lightnings the next stage of firebending, and since the antagonist is the fire nation, and since Azula's shown the ability, it should be obvious that Zuko would eventually try to harness its power. Avatar gets so much more inspiration from ancient Asian culture and martial arts (they are much more realistic than any other show I've watched) and there may be similarities between Avatar and Naruto (which I think is pushing it, especially since Kishi's idea for the elements was tacked on way into the series, while Avatar's whole theme is based on it since the beginning).
> 
> Since Avatar is so connected to the four elements theme, it would only make sense that they would connect the rest of the Earth's natural phenomenons to these four elements (I'm not sure if you've watched this yet, but the Guru speech about "we are all connected" ties in very well to this), just as ancient cultures tried to simplify many of Earth's mysteries by categorizing it. The only thing that causes similarities is that they both draw inspiration from the same cultures and I've seen very weak evidence that Avatar is borrowing at all from Naruto, especially since I consider Avatar to have a much more well established world (rather than Naruto, which is much more character-based, while Avatar tries to do both).


Nay it may not have borrowed from it, that is something we won't know unless they say so. But there are countless similarities in characters and parallels.

1) Main Characters: Both massively powerful, fate of the world on their shoulders, emotionally coming to terms with that and the power within them and their responsibilities
2) Rivals: Both were betrayed by families and lost the ones they loved the most, have siblings that are trying their best to fuck up their lives, want to gain power to take back that which is theirs
3) Geography: Elemental and nature based
4) Powers of MC and Rival: MC, wind (while Naruto had introduced wind the element later, Rasengan is seemingly a wind attack and very much looking like the ball Aang rides on) Rival, Fire and (eventually for Zuko) Electricity
5) Non-powered friends: Fighters, want to still kick ass even though they cant do crazy freaky tricks

There are many differences, no shit, but on the surface if you haven't watched a lot of the show, it will undoubtedly look like they came from a similar mold. Trying to deny that is truly arrogant.

And considering this is NARUTO forum, not expecting a perpetual stream of people trying to draw parallels is naive and foolish.

Hell it could all be since they both are from Chinese legends and that is a common theme.

The one thing you can give Avatar is they have a clearly defined Final Villain and objective ever since the first episode.


But the thing that made me go what the shit is Sand Benders. Is that supposed to be like a specialty of Earth Bending, or Earth Bending using the style of Air (since moving the flow of Sand is like that of Air) or what?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:
			
		

> 1) Main Characters: Both massively powerful, fate of the world on their shoulders, emotionally coming to terms with that and the power within them and their responsibilities
> 2) Rivals: Both were betrayed by families and lost the ones they loved the most, have siblings that are trying their best to fuck up their lives, want to gain power to take back that which is theirs
> 3) Geography: Elemental and nature based
> 4) Powers of MC and Rival: MC, wind (while Naruto had introduced wind the element later, Rasengan is seemingly a wind attack and very much looking like the ball Aang rides on) Rival, Fire and (eventually for Zuko) Electricity
> 5) Non-powered friends: Fighters, want to still kick ass even though they cant do crazy freaky tricks



You do realize how amazingly common these facts all are in so many anime's/manga's/tv shows/movies/books/THE FUCKING GLOBE (#4 possibly being an exception).

It bugs me how people can be like "omg, Naruto stole the idea of elements from Pokemon. And Avatar stole it from Naruto". Because the idea of nature and the elements were all clearly made by some video game or some manga, and aren't derived from the real world that has existed for millions of years (Ok, only a few thousand years if your religious).

Face facts, coming up with an original idea for plot or story or character design or anything like that is so extremely difficult. And even if you think you have, odds are there is some aspect of that idea that has already been used before. And if that idea ever gets on the internet, then the internet tards will claim you stole it from something or whatever.

Honestly, stop trying to find how shows are original or how they stole from one another and just enjoy them for what they are =/


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> Nay it may not have borrowed from it, that is something we won't know unless they say so. But there are countless similarities in characters and parallels.
> 
> 1) Main Characters: Both massively powerful, fate of the world on their shoulders, emotionally coming to terms with that and the power within them and their responsibilities
> 2) Rivals: Both were betrayed by families and lost the ones they loved the most, have siblings that are trying their best to fuck up their lives, want to gain power to take back that which is theirs
> ...



I expect people to see similarities, but I get frustrated as hell when people say Avatar steals stuff from Naruto, and when you said "deny the connection," it seemed like you implied that. By the way, let me break up your points:
1. No shit, you gave me every shounen and half of every action story ever made.

2. Most rivals are tormented by something. Anyways, Sasuke and Zuko are completely different. Zuko is much more emotional, much more flawed, less talented, and their family life is completely different. Sasuke was screwed over by one brother, while Zuko had his whole family, save Iroh, against him and the family dynamic is completely different. I'm not going to go very much into this, since it would take a while, but i think this is a stretch. 

3. This is an extreme stretch, especially since Naruto didn't even make the nature connection until after Avatar was created (all we knew beforehand was that they were techniques). Plus, it kind of ties in together with the whole balance of nature theme that ancient cultures believed in.

4. When you said Rasengan looked like a wind attack and that Aang rides on a ball, I laughed. Seriously, Aang's whole style revolves around circles. Read the wiki article, its actually quite informative. Bu Gau, the martial art Airbending is based on, believes that power lies in circular motion and is the basis for the airbending style. You know whats a bunch of circles creates, a ball. Plus, fire is usually a symbol of destruction. You know any other element (like that one fire general says) that ravages and consumes everything else if not left under control, so its a great symbol for the anatgonists. I'm glad you brought in the sand-bending too. What is lightning most closely associated with, fire (remember, when lightning strikes, it causes fire). Avatar is trying to tie in everything in the world (metal, lightning, ice, sand, plants) around these four elements so it makes sense that since they created the antagonists as firebenders, Zuko would eventually have to learn lightning.

5.Yeah... this is getting ridiculous. The fact that there are non-bending fighters is connected to Naruto, where the only "normal" fighter is Lee, and possibly Tenten. Avatar values the martial arts, so it wouldn't make sense if they made all other martial artists crap.

There are definitely similarities, but I could definitely see Avatar being created without the creators ever watching Naruto. Much of the evidence that they're copying is flimsy at best and most of the "similarities" are inspirations from chinese culture and martial arts. Again, I don't really think Naruto is prime inspiration material for them anyways.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> But the thing that made me go what the shit is Sand Benders. Is that supposed to be like a specialty of Earth Bending, or Earth Bending using the style of Air (since moving the flow of Sand is like that of Air) or what?



It's a specialized style of earthbending. Like swampbending is a derivative of waterbending, or lightning for firebending. I'm not really sure what gave Kishi the idea to give the Land of Wind a sand village.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> It's a specialized style of earthbending. Like swampbending is a derivative of waterbending, or lightning for firebending. I'm not really sure what gave Kishi the idea to give the Land of Wind a sand village.


Well swampbending wasn't really bending of swamp, just a water tribe in the swamp which used water in plants to move them.

And Lightening is more a refined fire bending like Toph's metal bending is to Earth.

The fact that they call it Sand bending instead of Earth benders who mastered using Sand just seems curious to me. Or that is just too long so they shortened it.

Middle East?


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 12, 2007)

Interesting that no over ever talks about Avatar and the shows and or films that were actually used as influences. Wanna try?

Kung Fu (1960's series)
Hong Kong action
Gainax
Studio 4°C
Studio Ghibli 
Production I.G.
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
FLCL

I know Giancarlo Volpe (storyboard artist and Director on the show) considers himself a Naruto fan although he's only watched the Dub on Cartoon Network but he's got a nice little action figure collection alongside Stars Wars and of course Avatar.
Naruto though most certainly had no influence when the concept of the show was being thought up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

305- Beach Volleyball. SERIOUS. FUCKING. BUSINESS! xDDDDDDD

Btw, Black sword for Sokka, nice touch.

Lmao. The surfer dude named Ron Jon.

Oh and Zuko and the goth chick = definition of made for each other.

And Zuko's sister = definition of social misfit


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2007)

^You caught up pretty fast 
You've only got a couple of episodes to go, and even though you'll have to wait for the next one like the rest of us, atleast you will know what we'll be talking about.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

When will 312 hit? Are they taking a break or something? Because judging from the title, they just reached the climax....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Interesting that no over ever talks about Avatar and the shows and or films that were actually used as influences. Wanna try?
> 
> Kung Fu (1960's series)
> Hong Kong action
> ...



Ah, so you saw that picture on Volpe's DA acount as well. He did an excellent job blurring any spoiler material, the bastard.

You hit all the major influences right there. Konietzko seems to be a major Miyazaki obsessive; he rarely neglects to mention his influence in interviews. There are also episode specific influences: Spaghetti Western ("Zuko Alone," "The Chase"), Anthology film ("Tales of Ba Sing Se"), Rashomon ("The Great Divide"), Anime non-manga based filler (also "The Great Divide), and John Hughes/Brat Pack ("The Beach").



Peter said:


> When will 312 hit? Are they taking a break or something? Because judging from the title, they just reached the climax....



That's actually a point of contention at the moment. There's a strong rumor going around that YTV in Canada is going to air 312 Friday. Opinions vary on it's validity. In the US, the second half of Book 3 won't begin until February, possibly March.


----------



## Freija (Dec 12, 2007)

Avatar fucking rocks, just started watcing this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> Ah, so you saw that picture on Volpe's DA acount as well. He did an excellent job blurring any spoiler material, the bastard.
> 
> You hit all the major influences right there. Konietzko seems to be a major Miyazaki obsessive; he rarely neglects to mention his influence in interviews. There are also episode specific influences: Spaghetti Western ("Zuko Alone," "The Chase"), Anthology film ("Tales of Ba Sing Se"), Rashomon ("The Great Divide"), Anime non-manga based filler (also "The Great Divide), and John Hughes/Brat Pack ("The Beach").
> 
> ...




Well hopefully Heroes comes back then to bring a massively massive mass of win back to the Theatre.

306 was I think my single favoritest episode thus far. Simply because it was very very good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> 306 was I think my single favoritest episode thus far. Simply because it was very very good.



Definitely one of the strongest of Book 3. The parallel narrative was handled deftly, and Roku is simply awesome. His four-element bend floored people at Comic-Con.  The episode also has a wallop of a reveal at the end. Did open up a few time-line discrepancies, though.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> And Lightening is more a refined fire bending like Toph's metal bending is to Earth.
> 
> The fact that they call it Sand bending instead of Earth benders who mastered using Sand just seems curious to me. Or that is just too long so they shortened it.



The way Iroh explained lightning, it sounds as if any bender can use it. And from what he said, you cannot control lightning, only direct it... does that still constitute as "Lightningbending" if one cannot "bend" it? And I really don't understand the connection between fire and lightning anyway. Waterbenders using ice, I understand; Earthbenders bending metal, I understand... but fire and lightning? Is it because they're both forms of energy? 

I think "Sandbender" is a special nickname that was used for them since the only "earth" around them to bend is sand, no rocks, stones, boulders, or even dirt... just sand.

I wonder what kind of secondary attribute Airbenders could have? And on a different note, why does Firebending appear to be the least impressive of the bending styles? While we've seen a few creative uses, it mainly consists of fireballs... do Firebenders possess any creativity?


----------



## Emery (Dec 12, 2007)

^ Climate bending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> Definitely one of the strongest of Book 3. The parallel narrative was handled deftly, and Roku is simply awesome. His four-element bend floored people at Comic-Con.  The episode also has a wallop of a reveal at the end. Did open up a few time-line discrepancies, though.


Not really, Rokou's daughter + I forgot his name's son makes Zuko's father.

Earth -> Metal
Water -> Ice
Fire -> Lightening
Air -> Vaccum?

Its really hard to think of a secondary state for Air as while the others are a derivative of the natural element, there isn't much to air unless you say split it into oxygen hydrogen, etc. Though theoretically, an air bender would be able to have mastery of all elements => Carbon from CO2 yielding Earth, H + 20 = Water, Oxidization = Fire. Perhaps Air is intended as the master element?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> Not really, Rokou's daughter + I forgot his name's son makes Zuko's father.
> 
> Earth -> Metal
> Water -> Ice
> ...



Err, wait. Zuko's mother was Roku's granddaughter, right?

A vacuum is just wind. Hmm, perhaps Airbenders can control the weather?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Err, wait. Zuko's mother was Roku's granddaughter, right?


They didn't make that clear. It could have been his or his father's mother.

I like the line at the end of 308. Congratulations Katara, you're a blood bender. Awesome. But also great power up for Katara.

Fire is seeming more and more like the weakest of the elements. All of the others have good balance in offense and defense and Fire is seemingly weak on defense while putting more into offense. The only way to defend with fire is to have an explosion to repulse the rock / water / air coming at you. The other elements can shield quite handily against fire power. And a defensive explosion is a double edged sword.

Also weather is just heat and water. A water bender would be able to manipulate weather just as much as an air bender could.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> Not really, Rokou's daughter + I forgot his name's son makes Zuko's father.
> 
> Earth -> Metal
> Water -> Ice
> ...



Ah, but it would be Zuko's mom Ursa who would be from Roku's bloodline, not Ozai.

Anyway, that's not what I was getting at; I should have phrased that better. What I meant was that one of the good things about the episode was the reveal, but one of the vexing things about it was that it opened up some time-line holes in the series canon. Basically, the episode portrays Sozin and Roku as being the same age, but by the numbers Sozin is 12 years older. Something's not right there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> Ah, but it would be Zuko's mom Ursa who would be from Roku's bloodline, not Ozai.
> 
> Anyway, that's not what I was getting at; I should have phrased that better. What I meant was that one of the good things about the episode was the reveal, but one of the vexing things about it was that it opened up some time-line holes in the series canon. Basically, the episode portrays Sozin and Roku as being the same age, but by the numbers Sozin is 12 years older. Something's not right there.


How so?

They said they had the same birthday. It doesn't necessarily mean that they were born the same year, only the same day. And he could have died, begun his invasion and it was 12 years before the war reached the Air benders. And Aang didn't know about the war since he lived in an isolated society and only the upper monks knew about it. Hence why they told Aang then. The Fire Nation had probably just reached their lands so they couldn't wait until he was 16.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember now: Ozai's father was Azulon, Sozin's son. Ursa is Roku's granddaughter, Ozai's wife and Zuko's & Azula's mother.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 12, 2007)

Roku & his wife = Child
Roku's child + some guy = Ursa
Ursa + Ozai = Zuko & Azula


*EDIT:* I guess me & Deadpool, know our stuff.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> How so?
> 
> They said they had the same birthday. It doesn't necessarily mean that they were born the same year, only the same day. And he could have died, begun his invasion and it was 12 years before the war reached the Air benders. And Aang didn't know about the war since he lived in an isolated society and only the upper monks knew about it. Hence why they told Aang then. The Fire Nation had probably just reached their lands so they couldn't wait until he was 16.



I probably shouldn' have brought this up; it's beyond the show itself and has to do with the Avatarspirit.net interview with series creators Mike DiMartino)and Bryan Konietzko, the Escape From the Spirit World shorts (confirmed as canon by DiMartino), and Nick.com's Avatar page. So from all that, I constructed this timeline:

-400 before Discovery of Aang: Kyoshi Born (Stated in The Warriors of Kyoshi)
-170 before DOA: Kyoshi dies at age 230; Roku born. (Stated in Escape From the Spirit World)
-112 before DOA: Roku dies due to Sozin savvy, at age 58; Aang born
-100 before DOA: Aang disappears; Sozin grows weary of his immortal savvy, uses comet to start war
-80 before DOA: Sozin dies at age 102, in final act of savvy (Nick.com)
-75 or 28 before DOA: Azulon becomes Fire Lord (in Zuko Alone, they state that he ruled for 23 years, but the ASN interview has Konietzko say he ruled for 75)
-5 before DOA: Azulon dies at age of 95 (ASN interview); Ozai becomes Fire Lord
-2 Before DOA: Zuko gets face blasted the fuck up
0: DOA

Notice that if Sozin died at 102, 32 years after Roku's death, then he was 70 years old on that volcano. But Roku, by the numbers, was 58. Sozin was 12 years older than Roku in that entire episode? I don't think there was _that_ much of a difference.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 12, 2007)

NickJapan released a small trailer thing of Avatar dubbed in Japanese.  Its only random narrator's voice, but you do hear Katara's laughter and here Aang yell "penguins" in Japanese XD


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 12, 2007)

Jove said:


> Notice that if Sozin died at 102, 32 years after Roku's death, then he was 70 years old on that volcano. But Roku, by the numbers, was 58. Sozin was 12 years older than Roku in that entire episode? I don't think there was _that_ much of a difference.



Yeah, I think they screwed up. Roku at the volcano looked about 70+ himself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Caught up. Most epic invasion I've seen since Teppellin.

Well I can't say I am surprised they lost. Aang still needs to master Fire. I'm betting the first task will be finding the old dude from season 1.

Zuko owned hard this episode. But this makes me lol. This show is nearly as bad as One Piece in the nobody dies lol department.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> Caught up. Most epic invasion I've seen since Teppellin.
> 
> Well I can't say I am surprised they lost. Aang still needs to master Fire. I'm betting the first task will be finding the old dude from season 1.
> 
> Zuko owned hard this episode. But this makes me lol. This show is nearly as bad as One Piece in the nobody dies lol department.


Jet dies, Roku dies (technically, if you don't count the whole reincarnation thing), Yue dies, all the airbenders die... well, I might be getting a little overboard with it.

Characters have died. They're just toning it down a bit because it's on Nickelodeon.

As for One Piece... well, um... yea, you're right, no one has officially died in One Piece, have they? Well, I guess there's Belmere (Nami's adopted mom) and the Going Merry, but that would be kinda stretching it (heheh, unintended pun).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

Rukie said:


> Jet dies, Roku dies (technically, if you don't count the whole reincarnation thing), Yue dies, all the airbenders die... well, I might be getting a little overboard with it.
> 
> Characters have died. They're just toning it down a bit because it's on Nickelodeon.
> 
> As for One Piece... well, um... yea, you're right, no one has officially died in One Piece, have they? Well, I guess there's Belmere (Nami's adopted mom) and the Going Merry, but that would be kinda stretching it (heheh, unintended pun).


Well One Piece, no non-flashback characters die.

Yue didn't die, she became one with the moon 

Roku, flashback + reincarnation, doesn't count.

And Jet, who cares, he sucked.


----------



## Noah (Dec 12, 2007)

Who wants to bet that Jet was just hurt really bad and he ends up coming back before the end?

I don't, but I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 12, 2007)

Noah said:


> Who wants to bet that Jet was just hurt really bad and he ends up coming back before the end?
> 
> I don't, but I wouldn't be too surprised.


Jet's dead, I remember reading somewhere that the creators confirmed it due to all the fans obsessing over him.


Peter said:


> And Jet, who cares, he sucked.


Careful what you say... Jet actually _does_ have a moderate number fans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 12, 2007)

He was a dick to the Hero and the Antihero. He has no real fan base except some girls who liked his bad boy obsessive compulsive attitude.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2007)

Peter said:


> He was a dick to the Hero and the Antihero. He has no real fan base except some girls who liked his bad boy obsessive compulsive attitude.



You have to admit, that was a pretty sweet sword fight. Won me over, even if Zuko would have shredded him up with more time.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Prodigy-child said:


> Nick Japan released a small trailer thing of Avatar dubbed in Japanese.  Its only random narrator's voice, but you do hear Katara's laughter and here Aang yell "penguins" in Japanese XD



So thats the Title of the Avatar show in Japan? Legend of Aang...huh.  Plus are they just now getting Japanese dubbed Avatar?


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 13, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> So thats the Title of the Avatar show in Japan? Legend of Aang...huh.  Plus are they just now getting Japanese dubbed Avatar?



Yeah it just started airing there on Dec. 1st.
By the way Aang's VO Actress is Asuka Nakase, not sure if that name means anything to anyone. I think it'd be great if Dattebayo released a translation of a dubbed Avatar episode as a YHBT when Shippuuden takes another break.
Ahh...wishful thinking.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 13, 2007)

Peter said:


> Caught up. Most epic invasion I've seen since Teppellin.
> 
> Well I can't say I am surprised they lost. Aang still needs to master Fire. I'm betting the first task will be finding the old dude from season 1.
> 
> Zuko owned hard this episode. But this makes me lol. *This show is nearly as bad as One Piece in the nobody dies lol department.*



"Hay guys lol we just launched a full front invasion on the fire kingdom, but we're going to surrender ourselves because we'll definitely be held prisoners. They wouldn't even think to kill us lol."


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 13, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> "Hay guys lol we just launched a full front invasion on the fire kingdom, but we're going to surrender ourselves because we'll definitely be held prisoners. They wouldn't even think to kill us lol."



Well, it's either that or resist and get killed anyway


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 13, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> "Hay guys lol we just launched a full front invasion on the fire kingdom, but we're going to surrender ourselves because we'll definitely be held prisoners. They wouldn't even think to kill us lol."



  

That is so true.


----------



## xwx (Dec 13, 2007)

waterbending just seems to be too overpowered. air->?,earth->metal, fire->lightning, water->freezeing-healing-controlling anyone during the full moon, and after 308 Katar can extract water even from air? Beside these all things, waterbending is as useable for fights as the other elements. it is definitely the most powerful element even if i dont count bloodbending


----------



## Shade (Dec 13, 2007)

Someone sub that Japanese Avatar. XD


----------



## masterriku (Dec 13, 2007)

I just realized the dai-li(don't kill me on the spelling) are a bunch of ungrateful bastards with out the avatar they would not even exist yet they attack the currant one with out guilt wtf those bastards.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2007)

masterriku said:


> I just realized the dai-li(don't kill me on the spelling) are a bunch of ungrateful bastards with out the avatar they would not even exist yet they attack the currant one with out guilt wtf those bastards.


They are the Hitler Youth 

Brainwashing and the like.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2007)

Noah said:


> Who wants to bet that Jet was just hurt really bad and he ends up coming back before the end?
> 
> I don't, but I wouldn't be too surprised.



That's what I found very cryptic. Jet seemed to be dead but then again, that was never said; we could only predict such a thing. If he does come back, we'll see yet some more romance before the series ends. Katara not only now has to deal with Aang since he kissed her but with jet around, would have to surpress her infatuation with him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 13, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> That's what I found very cryptic. Jet seemed to be dead but then again, that was never said; we could only predict such a thing. If he does come back, we'll see yet some more romance before the series ends. Katara not only now has to deal with Aang since he kissed her but with jet around, would have to surpress her infatuation with him.


Jet's dead. Like last page or something, the authors were said to have confirmed his off screen lol.dead.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 13, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> *Interesting that no over ever talks about Avatar and the shows and or films that were actually used as influences.* Wanna try?


 
That is coming from a noob? Have you actually read every page in this thread?


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 13, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> That is coming from a noob? Have you actually read every page in this thread?



A noob? There's a first time for everything I suppose.
Have I read all *197* pages in this thread? No, I'll admit to that.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup Jet's officially most definitely dead. [lame]Deader than Brittaney Spear's career. ZIIIIIIIING!!!![/lame]


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

That was pretty bad...

Hahah


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

Peter said:


> Its really hard to think of a secondary state for Air as while the others are a derivative of the natural element, there isn't much to air unless you say split it into oxygen hydrogen, etc. Though theoretically, an air bender would be able to have mastery of all elements => Carbon from CO2 yielding Earth, H + 20 = Water, Oxidization = Fire. Perhaps Air is intended as the master element?


Well, if you break it down like that, what air is really composed of is Nitrogen Oxide (NO I think, not sure though), at least that is the stuff that surrounds us. Maybe he can only bend it in this form, lol.

Anyway, I don't really see a second state being attached to Airbending. As someone else mentioned, creating a vaccum is about all else it can do. Since it pushes and pulls air around, why not just pull all the air out of one area.

Not sure if this question was answered (been reading pages, forgot what was said on what), but Lightning is connected to fire in that both burn. When lightning strikes a tree, what does it do? Burn.

Iroh explained that Lightning was created when you split your Yin and Yang appart, creating unbalance and unstable energy. All you do then is aim and fire.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 14, 2007)

what do you think is worse the hunterxhunter manga or Avatar with hiatuses?


----------



## Trias (Dec 14, 2007)

How about One Piece's story?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

holy crap!

epic episode, just finished watching on canadian tv

i feel sorta bad for Zuko at start, all the member of the team are assholes but Toph


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Wait ep 12 is out ?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

hell yes


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 14, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> hell yes



Wait, where?  When?  How?  Give us a summary!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

Maybe a new episode aired tonight and I didn't know it? =$


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

wait let me go check my directtv

EDIT: nick 1 is showing home improvement, nick 2 is showing Spongebob Atlantis Squarepantis.  is this a leak?


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 14, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> wait let me go check my directtv
> 
> EDIT: nick 1 is showing home improvement, nick 2 is showing Spongebob Atlantis Squarepantis.  is this a leak?



He said it was in canada.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> He said it was in canada.



doi, need to learn to read better CANADA *shakes fist*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

the one time Canada 1-up's us  Damn you, Roy


----------



## Emery (Dec 14, 2007)

What the fudge?  I DEMAND DOWNLOAD *NAO*.


----------



## Snow (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh you better not be lying! Now ups!


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, it aired. I've seen some crappy quality videos of it, but its there. Zuko sounds like a blundering idiot while he is trying to reason with the others, but it is official. Just going to have to wait until someone sends a better link. I'll link something if I find a better link.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

lol i win 

anyways, summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So the ep starts with Aang's gang ariving at the temple, and then bitching about not finding a fire bender teacher. Then Zuko is shown practicing asking to join Aang and become his techer. Then he somehow finds them and gets totally rejected. Then later on Toph tries to find him but he accidently burns her feet out of fear of it being someone else. Then the cyclopes-fire bender guy apears and almost kill all of them, but then Zuko kills him with Sakka's boomerang's assistance. Later Aang accepts him and then at the end Katara is shown giving Zuko a "i dont believe you" or "fuck you" speech.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

[ray=out]​_Himawari!!​_-​_01​_[6955AF0D].avi

Here is a clip of the episode.

Peter: Wait, are starts just composed of high pressure Oxygen, Nitrogen, and Hydrogen? I though there was a lot of stuff that was required to make a star that didn't just float around in the air we breath.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> [ray=out]​_Himawari!!​_-​_01​_[6955AF0D].avi
> 
> Here is a clip of the episode.
> 
> Peter: Wait, are starts just composed of high pressure Oxygen, Nitrogen, and Hydrogen? I though there was a lot of stuff that was required to make a star that didn't just float around in the air we breath.



i fucking cried when i saw it at first


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, but I must say their reasons of worry was very well justified. Being constantly hunted down, having an assassin sent after them, and betraying them at Ba Sing Se would leave a pretty bad impression on them. GRAAAHHH I want more episode!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

Canada is open u know


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

Pfft, when youre surronded by canadian beer and cold women it suddenly gets much hotter here


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

Upload... UPLOAD!

Dah, knowing it was released is distracting me from my paper that I haven't started and is due in 2 hours.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> Yeah, it aired. I've seen some crappy quality videos of it, but its there. Zuko sounds like a blundering idiot while he is trying to reason with the others, but it is official. Just going to have to wait until someone sends a better link. I'll link something if I find a better link.



where are these videos?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont think there more then 5% canadian anime uploaders in the world, tought luck


----------



## Sylar (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL

'I can't believe I told them I sent an assasin after them!!! Why didn't I say Azula did that?! They would've believed that!'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 14, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> this post (third spoiler),
> 
> Here is a clip of the episode.
> 
> Peter: Wait, are starts just composed of high pressure Oxygen, Nitrogen, and Hydrogen? I though there was a lot of stuff that was required to make a star that didn't just float around in the air we breath.


Stars are the self perpetuating fusion of Hydrogen to Helium and so on. (Stars go well until they get an iron core and then they become super and eventually die). So if Aang was to take a massive amount of air and compress it into a ball, and through air bending maintain the pressure (maybe a little fire bending to start the fusion), it would be able to sustain itself. Though it would need to be consistantly held together as it wouldn't have gravity to do that.

It would have to be delivered a la rasengan for a soon as the air bending control is released, the heat would make it expand on the order of a nuclear explosion.

@Clip: Looks awesome. But bloody wimenz. I didn't need your commentary


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 14, 2007)

this post (third spoiler), 

Just a short clip here with Zuko and the gang. Still gotta wait till Canada uploads it in a few  hours... hopefully.


----------



## Emery (Dec 14, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Pfft, when youre surronded by canadian beer and cold women it suddenly gets much hotter here



...What are you getting at?  


I'm growing excessively impatient.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 14, 2007)

Emery said:


> ...What are you getting at?
> 
> 
> I'm growing excessively impatient.



just marketing stratedgies taught to candians in school, so more ppl will more here


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 14, 2007)

For every minute the new episode isn't uploaded. I will shoot a kitten.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

A bit extreme there Acid. Why not just shake some dice, then God will do it for you.

Peter: Ah, haha. I wasn't thinking about Aang using the other elements. Yeah, I see what you are getting at.

The one thing that I find a little odd. Since lava, or magma, is really just molten rock, should Earthbenders be able to bend it? Also, if anyone remembers, when the Volcano that Roku lived on erupted, Sozin use the same movements that absorbs and redirects lightning to transfer the heat out of the magma into the sky. Does that suggest that Firebenders can also control the heat in things?


----------



## darkviper (Dec 15, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> For every minute the new episode isn't uploaded. I will shoot a kitten.



was good,


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol well im going to sleep now 

good luck wit your waiting, americans!


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2007)

I will wait forever 30 minutes for the new ep!!


----------



## Emery (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Lol well im going to sleep now
> 
> good luck wit your waiting, americans!



You smug, hockey-loving bastard.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

personaly, i hate hockey, curling soccer is my sport(lol russian living in canada)


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

Episode is supposedly going up soon on avatarchapter.com


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

avatarchapters and watch-avatar  is run by a bunch of moronic shitheads.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 15, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> avatarchapters and watch-avatar  is run by a bunch of moronic shitheads.



I really don't like the fact that the admin of Watch-Avatar outright lied and said that The Western Air Temple was going to be up around November 28th. And just as I predicted, the date rolled around and he changed his tune saying that it would be up as soon as possible.
Why lie?
The site wasn't popular enough?
Judging by the amount of people that the chat recorded, there were an average of 200 people there every hour of every day. That's fine traffic especially if it dips down to only 50 at 4am.
As of this writing Avatarchapters has about 1500 people checking out the site right now. No need to lie about episodes that you don't have yet.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 15, 2007)

:rofl

Never knew Zuko could make me laugh so fuckin hard. Hurry up DDL, I await you presence with great anticipation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2007)

> The one thing that I find a little odd. Since lava, or magma, is really just molten rock, should Earthbenders be able to bend it? Also, if anyone remembers, when the Volcano that Roku lived on erupted, Sozin use the same movements that absorbs and redirects lightning to transfer the heat out of the magma into the sky.* Does that suggest that Firebenders can also control the heat in things?*


That I doubt. They can manipulate and bend the heat and thus redirect it. It isn't anything like the turning water to ice that water benders do. Water benders create and break the bonds in water to make it switch the states.

This in a way ties into my theory of the elements not so much being elements but states of matter.

Earth = Solid
Water = Liquid
Air = Gas
Fire = Plasma

All of the bending is pretty much telekinesis (how all can have their elements floating) but more then that, its how it is used.

Earth bending, one can compress and cleave solids. All rocks are to an extent a compression of minerals. Earth benders when they stomp their foot and a rock comes out are creating cleavage and pushing it.

Water bending is focused on manipulating the fluid dynamic of water and manipulating the hydrogen bonds (hence how they are able to make it stronger for whips, change to ice and mist, etc.)

Air bending is likewise a fluid dynamic but the fluid is gas and it is concerned most with speed and pressure (how he can fly, air ball, send people flying, etc)

Fire bending however is plasma. Much of it is unlike the others bending the environment but using your own power. With emotions you send out raw plasma which creates oxidation reactions in the air. Calm allows focus and as such the lightening. And with the bending comes manipulation of plasma (fire tricks + candles and fire which isn't yours) as well as manipulation of the energy within the matter which is how he was able to redirect the heat.

They has dl btw. Downloading and will watch when done.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Ah goddamnit, I can't watch it in that format. Ah well, hopefully it'll be a format I can watch when I wake up today.
> 
> *EDIT-*
> 
> Oh, turns out I can watch it. But wtf, all I got was chapter 11



Yer that site's a load of bullshit


----------



## Emery (Dec 15, 2007)

It's STILL not up?!


*throws a hissy fit*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Ah goddamnit, I can't watch it in that format. Ah well, hopefully it'll be a format I can watch when I wake up today.
> 
> *EDIT-*
> 
> Oh, turns out I can watch it. But wtf, all I got was chapter 11


 Yeah. Sorry guys. Fucking tarped me


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> Yeah. Sorry guys. Fucking tarped me



I think everyone's fallen for that pos site at least once, don't worry 'bout it


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> Yeah. Sorry guys. Fucking tarped me



Peter f#cks up again. 

CAN'T YOU DO ANYTHING RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 15, 2007)

When is the episode actually supposed to air?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 15, 2007)

It was a great episode. Hurray for Canadian broadcasting!

That translates to: ChickenNoddleSoupXD, it already aired in Canada


----------



## Emery (Dec 15, 2007)

You Canadian bastards are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 15, 2007)

I would have personally tried to upload it onto the web, but I lacked 2 major things.

1) The knowledge that the episode was new (it threw me off completely actually, I wasn't expecting it until the new year).

2) The technology to actually put it on my computer, lol.

It's definitely a goodie though.

Also, sidenote for Emery. I can't get Phase3's site. Everytime I enter in the URL, or click on your sig, I just get a blank screen, is the site down or am I banned or something? :x


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

*rolls around and cries*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

Emery said:


> You Canadian bastards are starting to piss me off.



indeed, first you bastards get higher currency than us, then you get Heroes 2 hours early and now this, this WILL not stand.


----------



## Emery (Dec 15, 2007)

Vasp said:


> I would have personally tried to upload it onto the web, but I lacked 2 major things.
> 
> 1) The knowledge that the episode was new (it threw me off completely actually, I wasn't expecting it until the new year).
> 
> ...



 May i point you to this?.


----------



## Vasp (Dec 15, 2007)

Aha! I forgot you guys changed hosts. I totally forgot to get the new URL too. Thanks a bunch for the new link!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Time to push the border up a few yards on Canada.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Time to push the border up a few yards on Canada.



fixed, you were sounding like a Canadian for a sec there.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> fixed, you were sounding like a Canadian for a sec there.



 

thanks for the catch  *edits*


----------



## Altron (Dec 15, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Sweetness thanks for the link dude.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah...agreed Katara was a total bitch to Zuko. Though with her bloodbending she can back up her words now.


----------



## Emery (Dec 15, 2007)

^ Can't she only do that when the full moon is out?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

<--Altron--> said:


> yeah...agreed Katara was a total bitch to Zuko. Though with her bloodbending she can back up her words now.



It pisses me off a lot that in terms of power, everyone keeps getting powerups while Zuko just get's a small upgrade each season.  It's lame as hell!  He better be fucking WIN when he finally learns to bend lightning or imma call shenanigans!  You here me!  SHENANIGANS!


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweetness, thanks man. C:


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> It pisses me off a lot that in terms of power, everyone keeps getting powerups while Zuko just get's a small upgrade each season.  It's lame as hell!  He better be fucking WIN when he finally learns to bend lightning or imma call shenanigans!  You here me!  SHENANIGANS!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I noticed that. He basically got manhandled by Combustion Man. I understand there must be a notably large difference in power between the two, but at the very least he shoulda been able to hold him off without getting knocked off a cliff in 10 seconds by a half-distracted dude.

Episode in itself was awesome. Katara's death threat was played out pretty well too, I liked it. It's going to be awkward seeing Zuko and Aang(and company) traveling together, but it leaves a nice opening for character development here.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 15, 2007)

> while Zuko just get's a small upgrade each season.


If you havent noticed, he has a lot of issues which impeded his abilities.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> If you havent noticed, he has a lot of issues which impeded his abilities.



It's still lame.  Everyone gets their powerups spoonfed to them practically given to them on a silver platter, while Zuko is the only one who has to go through way too much shit before he gets his.  Everybody gets there powerups in just one episode, it takes an entire freakin' season before Zuko gets one.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's still lame.  Everyone gets their powerups spoonfed to them practically given to them on a silver platter, while Zuko is the only one who has to go through way too much shit before he gets his.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm sure Aang+co. just have a lot of off screen training, I wouldn't necessarily call it spoonfed (however they do seem pretty fukken strong for 14-15 year olds) but yeah Zuko has been portrayed pretty weakly. This episode for example, they decide to make Sokka's freaking boomerang take down the assassin that's been chasing them all season? Much more badass could have been added to this episode by having Zuko defend them+defeat/fend off Combustion Man.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _^@Timbers_ 





Timbers- said:


> I'm sure Aang+co. just have a lot of off screen training, I wouldn't necessarily call it spoonfed (however they do seem pretty fukken strong for 14-15 year olds) but yeah Zuko has been portrayed pretty weakly. *This episode for example, they decide to make Sokka's freaking boomerang take down the assassin that's been chasing them all season? Much more badass could have been added to this episode by having Zuko defend them+defeat/fend off Combustion Man.*





Best to put Spoiler tags around what you wrote dude.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, Zuko taking down Combustion Man would have been way better.  Combustion Man being defeated by a boomerang is one hell of a copout.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Best to put Spoiler tags around what you wrote dude.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah my post originally wasn't going to contain spoilers, but it evolved into that I guess  I should begin proofreading these posts


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whats wrong with Sokka taking down a badass once in a while.  It makes a perfect reason for Sokka to take down the assassin, since his weakness is the eye on his forehead.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Sokka taking down a badass once in a while.  It makes a perfect reason for Sokka to take down the assassin, since his weakness is the eye on his forehead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It showed Sokka being able to use tactical moves (even if it was very cliche) and so that did help prove useful to Sokka. However, Combustion Man was aiming for Aang, the rest of them meant really nothing to him. So having an irrelevant character taking out this big bad dude felt kind of weak. Should have been Aang considering that was the assassin's target, or Zuko to help build trust with Aang+co. Sokka really had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It showed Sokka being able to use tactical moves (even if it was very cliche) and so that did help prove useful to Sokka. However, Combustion Man was aiming for Aang, the rest of them meant really nothing to him. So having an irrelevant character taking out this big bad dude felt kind of weak. Should have been Aang considering that was the assassin's target, or Zuko to help build trust with Aang+co. Sokka really had nothing to do with it.



Well its a matter of opinion. Love how everyoneenjoys calling himcombustion man lol


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with Sokka taking down a badass once in a while.  It makes a perfect reason for Sokka to take down the assassin, since his weakness is the eye on his forehead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sokka used his sword and either cut off Combustion Man's head or stabbed him, it would be far more believable.  Instead a fucking boomerang takes down Combustion Man.  That was some serious bull shit!  Zuko taking down Combustion Man would have been far better.  Instead he draws the short straw as usual and get's owned easily.  Zuko has been portayed as one of the physically strongest characters in the series, he should atleast have put a dent in CM or got in a good hit, but he was made his bitch instead.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> Well its a matter of opinion. Love how everyoneenjoys calling himcombustion man lol



The directors (and Sokka) had officially named him Combustion Man, and since we don't have another name for him...Combustion Man it is


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2007)

i see episode 12 discussion! 

DDL links please?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2007)

, thanks!!


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



With the guilt Zuko is feeling, I predict he's going to have to take a hit for Katara.   Better yet, I think he will...soon.


----------



## Shamandalie (Dec 15, 2007)

The new episode was serrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriously amazing. I really really really liked it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for Sokka taking out Sparky Sparky Boom Man, it was completely fair and logical. They couldn't get close to him and this was a great and effective solution... and FEEL THE POWER OF THE BOOMERANG. Zuko was hilarious in the episode.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

I gotta watch this, stupid downloads wont download for me >.<


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2007)

Alright, this is borderline malfeasance on Nickelodeon's part. The premature airings of 306-309 on UK Nick was understandable. The episodes were provided to them, and UK Nick made the seemlingly illogical decision to air every episode within a week, while other networks maintained decency and orthodoxy.

This, on the other hand, is preposturous. This means that Nickelodeon provided 312 to YTV, despite the fact that they would not air the episode themselves until January at the earliest. I suppose they suspected that the fanbase that avoids spoilers and foreign aired shows, infuriated people like myself, would avoid the inevitable uploads, despite the current hiatus. At least with the UK Nick fiasco there were new episodes to watch each week. Now it's either retreat into a vacuum or relent. This is irrefutable proof that Nickelodeon truly despises the indigenous fanbase of Avatar, and has completely renounced whatever loyalty they have to the show. 

Seriously though, Canadians, consider yourselves lucky to have YTV. Those guys really know what they're doing on the Avatar front.



Now, here's some good news: 313's title has been released! It is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Firebending Masters


 Pretty interesting choice. That it's plural is really intriguing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if it means we'll be seeing Jeong-Jeong again.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 15, 2007)

thanx for the links. yay.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, all Aang learned in "The Avatar and the Fire Lord" all down the fucking drain. Aang and crew, except for Toph, and the 3 fillers, were being jerks. Sure its understandable that Sokka and Katara might distrust him, but Aang? After ep. 6, after the lesson he learned from Roku? Pft, bullshit! and that Katara bit in the end, gosh WTF?! After crying like a little bitch when she Blood Bended, she's making death threats now? Fuck, this episode failed, especially Sokka and his fucking boomerang. FAIL! 
/fanboy

Okay, I've calmed now, it really is a good episode. 
And I love the funny Zuko bits, and also him being part of the group. I cant wait for the next episode.


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome episode


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

have you non canadians saw the ep yet?


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally found this on youtube....great episode


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2007)

Episode 12:



*Spoiler*: __ 





Noah said:


> I'm going with Sokka as the one to take Combustion Man down.


Page 129. Then a dozen people proceeded to "lolno". Yeah. Well. Who called it, bitches? 

Anyway. I didn't really like Zuko this episode. His face turn makes him seem like a completely different character, and Zuko comedy bits really don't work well.

Toph, despite being a spoiled brat most of the show, is probably the most sensible out of them all. She realized she snuck up on Zuko and realized it was an accident, whereas the others probably wouldn't if it happened to them.

Sokka is win, plain and simple. I really didn't see any other way for Combustion Man to go out. These kids don't kill, so any villain who has died so far has always been because of their own idiocies. Ozai will probably go out in the same fashion; he'll be in checkmate, but still try to make that last move and end up ending his own life.

Katara's threat was great, especially since now she really knows that she can back it up. Just give her an episode or two and she'll be back to being all gay and apologetic again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, I had given up on watching ep 12 before 2008. Thanks for the ddl. 

It's on stage-6 as well. 
this blog


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what do you guys think will happen next ep? Well other then Zuko teching Aang...


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

I hope we see Iroh soon


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think will happen next ep? Well other then Zuko teching Aang...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko will earn Katara trust by saving Gaang and defeating Combustuin Man


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Can someone please provide other links, I can't watch it with the ones given so far.

Edit:

I think it's working now, forget it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think will happen next ep? Well other then Zuko teching Aang...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh, Kataara being bitchy lawl, maybe some Toph Zuko bits? Ah, I think they'll discover something in the Western Air Temple, like maybe about Avatar Yangchen.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Hio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Zuko will earn Katara trust by saving Gaang and defeating Combustuin Man



*Spoiler*: __ 



the cyclope-bender is already dead tho...





Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Iroh, Kataara being bitchy lawl, maybe some Toph Zuko bits? Ah, I think they'll discover something in the Western Air Temple, like maybe about Avatar Yangchen.



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Sokka will dominate next ep by killing some evil guy


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Alright, the links are seriously not working for me. I've tried both opening and saving them. Can someone please provide other links and also, how long does it usually take to download?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Iroh, Kataara being bitchy lawl, maybe some Toph Zuko bits? Ah, I think they'll discover something in the Western Air Temple, like maybe about Avatar Yangchen.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree for the most part here. Katara being distrustful and all in ep 12 was pretty cool, as it's not really a side we've seen from her, or really any of the characters in Aang's group. However, being emo and relentless gets boring after the 5-10 minute hype of it, and I'm dreading hearing every other word out of her mouth is how much of a failure Zuko is.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

hay Roy lol i'm gonna kill you to prove i'm a cool kid at class 'kay


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

you fucking trendwhore


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

I just want friends who accept me for the pathological liar and schitzo-psycho case that I am


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought you were Juubi's friend?


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the cyclope-bender is already dead tho...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think he's dead


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 15, 2007)

Episode was win 

I think you're all being a little too hard on Zuko. To me, it didn't exactly look like he was being completely dead serious when fighting Combustion Man. It actually looked like he was trying to just get him to stop and go away. Plus, fire benders need a little more space to actually go all out. The space they were in was pretty narrow.

Anyways, I'm glad Zuko's on the team now. If nothing else, it should make for some comedy gold.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2007)

Just saw the episode



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, it was something. Combustion Man killed himself, I had a felling that it would go down that way:/ Zuko's new attitude left me a little astonished though, I've never seen him so light hearted. Katara's attitude toward him was no surprise since she's suffered much under the Fire Nations rein, losing her mother and other bonds important to her.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Hio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's dead





Obsidian said:


> Just saw the episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both Sokka and Zuko blew him to shreds 

And I liek his new attitude.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Just saw the episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the fact that Zuko betrayed her in the second season finale is what really pushed her over on distrusting him, but yeah Zuko himself did play a large role in the despair Katara has felt, let alone the entire fire nation


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2007)

I really liked the design of the Western Air Temple.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

Dah, this episode kind of hurt to watch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko acting trying to explain his goodness was painful. I found the funniest parts to be when he was talking to the frog, haha. Anyway, good episode, I completely forgot about Sparky Sparky Boom Man.

Yeah, I see the major reason why everyone REALLY distrusts Zuko is the betrayal at Ba Sing Se. Katara was getting close to him, feeling the pity and sorrow, but in the end, he stabs her in the back. Totally understandable. The threat was mainly made to express her fear for Aang. He had almost died once, she doesn't want to trust his safety to someone so dangerous.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

The Western Air Temple was odd. Upside down buildings that are carved and mounted to the underside of a cliff. Not my idea of a safe home, haha.

Just wanted to be sure, the North and South temples were for male monks while the East and West were for females correct?


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Damn... It's just too bad Katara always has to be a PMSing bitch all the time. I know it was justified towards Zuko, but you would think she'd at least trust Aang's judgement. Heck Aang wouldn't let Zuko teach him if he felt Zuko would just betray them again. Besides Aang is giving Zuko the benefit of the doubt and even Toph is giving Zuko a second chance. Even Sokka is willing to give Zuko a chance. Katara just took things way too far.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Damn... It's just too bad Katara always has to be a PMSing bitch all the time. I know it was justified towards Zuko, but you would think she'd at least trust Aang's judgement. Heck Aang wouldn't let Zuko teach him if he felt Zuko would just betray them again. Besides Aang is giving Zuko the benefit of the doubt and even Toph is giving Zuko a second chance. Even Sokka is willing to give Zuko a chance. Katara just took things way too far.



*Spoiler*: __ 




none of them got close to Zuko and was betrayed like Katara was, so she would know his personality better than any of the group. I can understand her judgement and feelings about the matter. She trusted Aang, which is why she agreed to have Zuko come along.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 15, 2007)

I dunno, I still find that through her reasoning, her actions are justified. Say someone had been hunting down your loved one, giving you no moments rest, always afraid that your loved one will get captured. This builds up a lot of stress and resentment towards that person hunting you down. She had been betrayed once and that almost cost Aang's death, she doesn't want it to happen again.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah but I also have to agree that the lesson Aang learned from Roku basically went down the drain. I really thought that episode between Roku and Sozin would lead Aang into giving Zuko a chance. Instead he pretty much just flipped Zuko the bird until Zuko proved himself against combustion man.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2007)

I think she took shit too far to be truthful, at the end of the day he is a confused 15 year old.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Yeah but I also have to agree that the lesson Aang learned from Roku basically went down the drain. I really thought that episode between Roku and Sozin would lead Aang into giving Zuko a chance. Instead he pretty much just flipped Zuko the bird until Zuko proved himself against combustion man.



Wait, lesson from Roku and Sozin? If anything I'd think he took that lesson into 100% consideration, seeing as Sozin ended up betraying Roku and letting him die there


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Wait, lesson from Roku and Sozin? If anything I'd think he took that lesson into 100% consideration, seeing as Sozin ended up betraying Roku and letting him die there



but that wasn't the point of the lesson at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 15, 2007)

Jio said:


> I think she took shit too far to be truthful, at the end of the day he is a confused 15 year old.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zuko is 17-18 IIRC, and yeah, Katara seemed to come off as quite a bitch...understandable, but still...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

*
Spoiler:  



I think this was a pretty good episode. 

I understand the doubt they have for Zuko, but I still think they took it too far this episode. It makes sense that Toph would be the one to think that maybe he is telling the truth since she hasn't suffered greatly from his actions. It also makes sense that Sokka and Katara wouldn't trust him at all, but Katara was way too harsh and stupid. Aang I think was the first to want to give him a chance, but the others (mostly Kara and Sokka) made him think again. 

Now Katara was the real bitch. I can completely understand her hating Zuko, but she really took it way too far. Even when Aang reminded her that he burned her before. She was just too harsh. Even going so far as to say he isn't an actually human being with feelings. Doubt him, but don't be a complete bitch about. 

I half-expected Zuko to bow down or something when he met them first. 

Also, Sokka's boomerang move was complete win.


*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



i agree on everything above, and the last sentence is the fucking truth of truths


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Sokka winning with a lucky shot is awesome...

But yeah Katara needs to get her heart literally ripped out by Azula.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean "luck"? It was pure mathmatical skill


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Sokka doesn't actually have skill so it was a lucky shot.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In 2-3 episodes, Sokka will dominate filler characters like Aang, and Zuko, and become the new fire lord.

FACT


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aethos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Because Sokka doesn't actually have skill so it was a lucky shot.


*


How was it luck? *


----------



## Cooli (Dec 15, 2007)

There are a few similarities but not enough to call it a rip-off
There are many things that make them different


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Sokka is badass


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

The Demon of the Shadows said:


> There are a few similarities but not enough to call it a rip-off
> There are many things that make them different



What the fuck?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Hio said:


> Sokka is badass


*
I know rite.*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Hio said:


> Sokka is badass



reps            .


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> 
> 
> How was it luck? *



Because he totally wasn't aiming to make combustion man self destruct?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

*But he was aiming to him him, and he did. *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't wait until I sit down and watch this! Damn me and studying for finals!


----------



## Gunners (Dec 15, 2007)

Sokka tore shit up. In the coming episodes Zuko will probably do something to gain Katara's trust. I don't know why he didn't just tell them everything the fact that he actually attacked his dad, what his dad made his mother do, his relationship with Roku and shit.

Really Toph was the only one who actually acted like a human with compassion that episode, the rest were pretty cold hearted.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *But he was aiming to him him, and he did. *



Yeah but say Sokka's hit hadn't made him self destruct. The Gaang would have been screwed. While it may have been a good shot it was still luck.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 15, 2007)

Zuko should name his frog and keep him as a pet. Lol 

Zuko: Hi Frogger!

*frog runs away*

Zuko: 0_o


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

lol avatar toad


----------



## Juubi (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Something.



Aethos, it feels like forever since we've last talked! Where the hell have you been?

This is Juubi, btw.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Juubi Ascendant?:WOW


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello everybody who hasn't yet seen the episode but has had it all spoiled because no one believes in spoiler tagging shit that came out unofficially less than 12 hours ago!

Anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katara was a super bitch, but I like how everyone seems to forget one important thing. This one thing, is the sole reason she's such an unforgiving bitch in this episode. It's a thing that plagues all girls of her age and makes them act that way.

She's a 14-15 year old girl. She has no logic, only emotion and egomania.

....and she probably started bleeding on the way to the temple.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Juubi Ascendant?:WOW



Lol. I've been Ascendant for, like, two weeks.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

way to overkill me in rep, you jewish bastard


----------



## Hio (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Juubi,  Zuko will slaps Katara


----------



## Juubi (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol.

Take pride in the fact that you guys helped me get there.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Hio said:


> Hello Juubi,  Zuko will slaps Katara


Sokka and Zuko will gang raep Katara so she will have an actual reason to bitch, in ep 13


AntiChrist said:


> Lol.
> 
> Take pride in the fact that you guys helped me get there.


not unless i get some green passion in return


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

Good episode, Zuko was so funny, lol avatoad and I must say Katara was supremely bitchy.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Aethos, it feels like forever since we've last talked! Where the hell have you been?
> 
> This is Juubi, btw.



ironically enough I've been spending any time here in the Higurashi thread. Probably no wonder why you've missed me, and if you hadn't told me who you were I'd have never known who the heck you are. XD

But nice to see you again Juubi. 

Yeah after this episode I'd love to see Katara fall flat on her face hard just so Zuko can look better in comparison to her. It'd be perfect revenge for Katara the super bitch.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol. It's good to see you again.

Also, I'm watching the new ep. atm. I should've watched it yesterday, but I was busy doing other things.[/blasphemy]


----------



## plox (Dec 15, 2007)

wow people are fast at uploading episodes

i  just watched episode 12 on TV yesterday


----------



## xwx (Dec 15, 2007)

This episode was really good.
I expect Iroh to join them and teach both Zuko and Aang how to bend lightning.(and sy mentioned that the next episode title would be Firebending masters, so I really hope for Iroh's coming)
and katara.... I got scared...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Zuko was talking to the group, how come Toph didn't use her senses to tell on whether he was lying or not?





NEVERMIND! I'm talking while watching.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

plox said:


> wow people are fast at uploading episodes
> 
> i  just watched episode 12 on TV yesterday



FUCK YES! Another Canadian


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Lol. It's good to see you again.
> 
> Also, I'm watching the new ep. atm. I should've watched it yesterday, but I was busy doing other things.[/blasphemy]



Hope you enjoy the episode.

Tch as far as I'm concerned I don't hate Katara, but I do hate what Katara did this episode and I'd love to see her ego and pride get crushed, and in the process make Zuko look good in comparison. It would just be so satisfying after what she did.


----------



## plox (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> FUCK YES! Another Canadian



Yeah CANADIANS!!
i felt so speacil until about 10 min ago
i thought i was one of the few people that had the chance to watch avatar on tv before other people

By the way how do people get the episodes of TV and on the internet like how do they record it?


----------



## Dark Dragon (Dec 15, 2007)

What's up with all the Katara hate? 

Zuko has played the "I am a good guy" card on Katara in the prisons of Ba Sing Se, and he ended up betraying her, which led to Aang's "death."

He's doing the exact same thing here in the Western Air Temple, which is why Katara doesn't trust him at all like Aang, Toph, and Sokka do.

Katara, in my opinion, is perfectly justified in her actions towards Zuko.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

plox said:


> *i felt so speacil until about 10 min ago*
> *i thought i was one of the few people that had the chance to watch avatar on tv before other people*


 
I dislike people like you.


----------



## plox (Dec 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I dislike people like you.



i dont really care what you like


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

plox said:


> Yeah CANADIANS!!
> i felt so speacil until about 10 min ago
> i thought i was one of the few people that had the chance to watch avatar on tv before other people
> 
> By the way how do people get the episodes of TV and on the internet like how do they record it?


Ya, this means we get to see ep 13 before everyone else


Dimezanime18 said:


> I dislike people like you.


Stop hatin'


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

plox said:


> i dont really care what you like


 
Of course you don't; you're "special", remember?


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> What's up with all the Katara hate?
> 
> Zuko has played the "I am a good guy" card on Katara in the prisons of Ba Sing Se, and he ended up betraying her, which led to Aang's "death."
> 
> ...



and it was Azula who killed Aang not Zuko. Not to mention Zuko was hesitant when he joined in that fight. He was far too conflicted to turn good by that point. Until he saw that his father giving him back his honor meant nothing he couldn't turn good.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ya, this means we get to see ep 13 before everyone else
> 
> Stop hatin'


 
Hatin' what? His/her comment was ridiculous.


----------



## nehnehneji (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol, I thought Zuko's impersonations were very good, especially of Uncle Iroh!


----------



## secret_toad (Dec 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Hatin' what? His/her comment was ridiculous.



I dont see what was ridiculous about his comment. 
anyways im confused 

*Spoiler*: __ 



is sparky sparky boom boom man dead? and i agree with katara he has been betrayed before so its justifyed why she is suspicious of zuko.




whens the next episode coming ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

I hate how the crew is treating Zuko. >_>

Makes me feel sorry for him, even though he can be a bitch at times.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

sure


----------



## Dark Dragon (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> and it was Azula who killed Aang not Zuko. Not to mention Zuko was hesitant when he joined in that fight. He was far too conflicted to turn good by that point. Until he saw that his father giving him back his honor meant nothing he couldn't turn good.




and if Zuko hadn't joined Azula's side during that battle in Ba Sing Se, Azula probably would have lost and not have had the opportunity to kill Aang, considering that Katara and Aang had her cornered until Zuko came and made it a two on two match. And him being "conflicted" at that time is not the point. Put yourself in Katara's shoes. Here's a guy who gained your trust then betrays you. Now, Zuko's back again and is basically doing the same thing he did in Ba Sing Se, he is trying to convince everyone he's not the bad guy they thought he was.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, let me school the people in here on recognizing greediness or at least being conceited:

_*i felt so speacil until about 10 min ago*_
_*i thought i was one of the few people that had the chance to watch avatar on tv before other people*_

He/she said that she felt special *until* she found out that everyone else got to watch the episode as well. It's a freaking tv show; what's the big deal of catching it before anyone else? Do you win an award?__


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Ok, let me school the people in here on recognizing greediness or at least being conceited:
> 
> _*i felt so speacil until about 10 min ago*_
> _*i thought i was one of the few people that had the chance to watch avatar on tv before other people*_
> ...



oh i see where you coming from

lol i win


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> and if Zuko hadn't joined Azula's side during that battle in Ba Sing Se, Azula probably would have lost and not have had the opportunity to kill Aang, considering that Katara and Aang had her cornered until Zuko came and made it a two on two match. And him being "conflicted" at that time is not the point. Put yourself in Katara's shoes. Here's a guy who gained your trust then betrays you. Now, Zuko's back again and is basically doing the same thing he did in Ba Sing Se, he is trying to convince everyone he's not the bad guy they thought he was.



But they weren't together long enough in the cell to gain each other's trust. After all Katara even stated in this episode that she believed Zuko was not an actual human being. Katara was just able to see Zuko's more vulnerable side in the dungeon because of his confliction. That doesn't mean he was being deceptive or anything. He was being honest with Katara, but he never said once that he would join their side. 

Besides put yourself in Zuko's shoes. As Zuko said he needed to learn that honor is something you gain through doing the right thing. Throughout season 2 Zuko didn't know what the right thing was. Yes he made a bad choice in Ba Sing Se, but he realized that and has come to terms with his mistakes and his foolishness in the past, and the first half of season 3 showed greatly that Zuko needed to learn for himself that what he wanted and what he had believed to be right throughout the entire course of the series was the wrong choice and wasn't what he really wanted at all. There would have been no way Zuko would have been able to learn this except from experience. After all Iroh tried to bring Zuko on the right path, but in the end failed because as I said Zuko is the kind of person who can't just change on a whim, and it was through the first half of season 3 that Zuko found his reason to change.

But I'm getting off topic a bit I think. My point is that in that cell in Ba Sing Se. Katara really didn't know Zuko at all. At least enough where she could remotely begin to trust him. I think that Katara's judgement on Zuko was unjust. She was just being a bitch.


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I think the Gaang acted extremely reasonably. Remember, unlike us, they know nothing about what Zuko has gone through. Instead of Zuko, imagine what would have happened if Azula tried to join their team. In this instance, its pretty clear that if they had accepted her, team Aang would be dead. Now, ignoring the skill differences, from the Gaang's perspective: Zuko is essentially the same as Azula.

Look, I felt really sorry for Zuko, but I think its ridiculous how pissed off you guys are getting at the Gaang. So far, Zuko has given them no reason to trust them (they don't know about him saving Appa with absolute certainty) and has given them every reason to be cautious. Every redeeming thing he's done has been done without the Gaang's knowledge. The Gaang knows so little that they have no more reason to trust Zuko than they have to trust Azula, and we all know how devastating it would be if they trusted somebody like Azula.

Plus, for the people who quoted the Avatar and the Firelord story, you should remember the moral: Everybody has the ability to turn good or evil. However, it says nothing about whether a person can change paths in the middle of life. Remember, once Ozai had become determined to conquer the world, he never became good again. I thought the point of the story was more like: Anybody, from any environment, can be good, which means that many people in the firenation are good and we shouldn't distrust them just because they're from the firenation. However, it never mentioned anything about trusting people who have repeatedly committed evil actions to turn good again.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just when I thought I wouldn't be seeing Combustion Man again, BAM ! there he is, and he gets defeated by Sokka.   what more could you ask for? lol

It's nice to see Zuko on the team, even tho he hasn't fully gained the trust of the crew. I would like to see how he trains Aang and what it takes for Aang to master fire bending. 

That last scene of the episode, Katara = Gangsta !


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow. Im not liking katara.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

So when do we get a new episode?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

ep 13? next week in canada (i love being canadian)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Yeah but say Sokka's hit hadn't made him self destruct. The Gaang would have been screwed. While it may have been a good shot it was still luck.


*
He meant to hit him. And he did so how was that luck? 

I'm not even talking about the explosion, I'm talking about the fact that Sokka hit a target he couldn't even see. *


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> He meant to hit him. And he did so how was that luck?
> 
> I'm not even talking about the explosion, I'm talking about the fact that Sokka hit a target he couldn't even see. *



I was talking more on the explosion. I mean the fact that Sokka hit combustion man in such a way to make him self destruct from his own attack was pure luck. There's no way Sokka was planning for that. So yeah Sokka won by a lucky hit because any other hit he would have gotten against combustion man wouldn't have done anything except annoy combustion man and up his attack.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I was talking more on the explosion. I mean the fact that Sokka hit combustion man in such a way to make him self destruct from his own attack was pure luck. There's no way Sokka was planning for that. So yeah Sokka won by a lucky hit because any other hit he would have gotten against combustion man wouldn't have done anything except annoy combustion man and up his attack.


*
I don't even know why you brought up the explosion.  

Sokka just wanted to hit him, and managed to win because of that. It's true he was lucky that hitting combustion man there caused him to self-destruct, but it was still a product of Sokka's skill. 

If he randomly threw the boomerang and it hit, then I could understand. But Sokka clearly has a shitload of skill to be able to calculate all hthat to hit an enemy he couldn't even see. *


----------



## Sylar (Dec 15, 2007)

You know what this episode means?

No moar Zutara.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

ZuTara is DEAD


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 15, 2007)

Lol thats not what the Zutara fans think


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> You know what this episode means?
> 
> No moar Zutara.


True supporters still like the pairing because they like the characters as a couple. For example I still like the pairing of Harry Potter and Cho Chang despite the fact that there was no chance for them to get back together and the books are over. The same goes with Avatar, I know we'll never see Anji again but I'm still an Aanji supporter (I think I'm the only Aanji supporter, at least in this thread) because I thought Aang and Anji looked cute together.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 15, 2007)

Let them ship it even though its not gonna happen. I just wish they wouldn't like rub it in other shipper's faces.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> You know what this episode means?
> 
> No moar Zutara.



How? Most of them are now saying they'll be a big moment soon enough where Zuko finally gains Katara's trust again. Not necessarily romance but they'll be on much more friendly terms. And such a situation seems pretty likely to happen.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> ep 13? next week in canada (i love being canadian)



what about the US?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

JB008 said:


> what about the US?



ep 12 has not aired in US yet, only in canada, so its unlikely


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 15, 2007)

Nick havent said anything about airing it yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 15, 2007)

One word for this episode: Awkward.

Lulz @ Zuko imitating Iroh and Azula xDDD, froggy is awesome.

"In a lifetime of evil its a good thing he didn't add animal cruelty to the list" XD

"I'm beginning to wonder who's really the blind one around here" Toph is perpetual win.

"Why am I so bad at being good?!" 

This episode is filled with great lines. But Team Avatar save for Toph are perpetually stupid in this episode >_<

CAPTAIN EXPLODO! O SHI- ZUKO OF THE JUNGLE!

WOOT! GOOD ENDING!

They really should know the phrase, keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

Before the series ends, Katara will blood bend Zuko, I'm calling it right now.


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 15, 2007)

JB008 said:


> what about the US?



Q1 2008.  Yea, it sucks.  Wish I was in Canada.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> I don't even know why you brought up the explosion.
> 
> Sokka just wanted to hit him, and managed to win because of that. It's true he was lucky that hitting combustion man there caused him to self-destruct, but it was still a product of Sokka's skill.
> ...



I thought the episode with Sokka's Master basically showed that Sokka was the least skilled, and while he's skilled now in using a sword I really don't see how that makes him a skilled fighter with any other weapon.

Still I guess I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> I thought the episode with Sokka's Master basically showed that Sokka was the least skilled, and while he's skilled now in using a sword I really don't see how that makes him a skilled fighter with any other weapon.
> 
> Still I guess I'll just take your word for it.



*Lol whut. 

He's not unskilled by any means. I mean he was taking on full fledged fire bending soldiers in the invasion with ease. He's not as skilled as say Aang in a pure fight but he's still pretty skilled. *


----------



## The Question (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> One word for this episode: Awkward.
> 
> Lulz @ Zuko imitating Iroh and Azula xDDD, froggy is awesome.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you could be right about the blood bending.  I could see her misinterpreting something Zuko does, get pissed, and do something she'll later regret.  While her anger isn't unwarranted since Aang and Co. know nothing of what Zuko's gone through, it's very possible that she may take her anger and suspicion too far and let it control her.

I'd like to see Toph and Zuko develop a brother/sister relationship, but I suppose we'll have to see.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I'd like to see Toph and Zuko develop a brother/sister relationship, but I suppose we'll have to see.



I believe most fans are waiting to see the interaction between the top two characters in the show.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> One word for this episode: Awkward.
> 
> Lulz @ Zuko imitating Iroh and Azula xDDD, froggy is awesome.
> 
> ...



ZUKO OF THE JUNGLE!


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2007)

can't believe even US Media Companies are outsourcing there shows to foreign countries now


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

foreign countries?


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Lol whut.
> 
> He's not unskilled by any means. I mean he was taking on full fledged fire bending soldiers in the invasion with ease. He's not as skilled as say Aang in a pure fight but he's still pretty skilled. *



Well Sokka is the plan guy. Aang, Katara, and Toph are the fighters that's how it's always been. It's easy to think that Sokka doesn't have skill... but okay sorry.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Why you gotta be hatin' on your neightboors, huh?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Why you gotta be hatin' on your neightboors, huh?



Not hating just P.O.'d we ain't getting it at the same friggin' time.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

pissed off and hatin' are the same


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> pissed off and hatin' are the same



Meh  10 Char


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 15, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Well Sokka is the plan guy. Aang, Katara, and Toph are the fighters that's how it's always been. It's easy to think that Sokka doesn't have skill... but okay sorry.


*
Damn right.  
*


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

Sokka is canadian, deal with it, we won


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

*blames Canada*

Well guys, think of it like this.

Team Avatar = FF Team

Aang = Red Mage (melee + bending magics)
Katara = White Mage + Blizzaga (healing + water stuff)
Toph = Geomancer
Sokka = Warrior

Yeah, I've been playing way too much FF3 (My roommate got me the DS game for Christmas )


----------



## Piekage (Dec 16, 2007)

That episode was.. awkward, but enjoyable nonetheless. I'm pleased they didn't just accept Zuko with open arms, and I can understand why they were so cold. Zuko won the episode though, with his impersonations and talking to himself. Still, it's odd seeing him so happy and repenting-like, considering the majority of the series he's anything but.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> *blames Canada*
> 
> Well guys, think of it like this.
> 
> ...



FF reference was used=auto-agree.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> You know what this episode means?
> 
> No moar Zutara.


Pft, it died when Katara became canon in Chapter 10. Zutara fans are just delusional. 



> Sokka = Warrior


HAHA! No 
I just cant take him seriously as a warrior.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> *blames Canada*



    

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wOzG7bBylRo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
    ​


----------



## Vasp (Dec 16, 2007)

Speaking of that song, Canadian Broadcaster Teletoon has been showing SP:Bigger, Longer and Uncut (actually uncut and uncensored, which is surprising from this particular channel) pretty constantly this weekend. Friday+ Saturday late night so far, it's been on 4 times in this timezone alone, lol.

Back on topic, I'm wondering what they'll have in store for the next episode. Obviously there will be some sorts of fire training, but something has to happen to cause some tension or drama or just to really test Zuko's allegiance to the group.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Vasp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd imagine it'll be a few episodes before Anyone really trusts him. Next episode will probably have a lot of errors caused by Zuko only furthering their distrust. Basically I think it'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> *blames Canada*
> 
> Well guys, think of it like this.
> 
> ...



How does one both love and hate a post at the same tme?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Speaking of that song, Canadian Broadcaster Teletoon has been showing SP:Bigger, Longer and Uncut (actually uncut and uncensored, which is surprising from this particular channel) pretty constantly this weekend. Friday+ Saturday late night so far, it's been on 4 times in this timezone alone, lol.
> 
> Back on topic, I'm wondering what they'll have in store for the next episode. Obviously there will be some sorts of fire training, but something has to happen to cause some tension or drama or just to really test Zuko's allegiance to the group.


I agree. Azula coming? Nah, she's been spammed too much the last 2 seasons. I don't think we'll see much of her (save for a little bit here and there) until the end of the season. Iroh...nah they are probably saving him until the finale as well.

Goth chick ex. Highly likely. I'd see that within a few episodes if not next.

Circus freak. Likely as well. She comes across them and is like lol whut? And then upon returning creates drama among the girls.

Miscellaneous captain and regiment as fodder for Zuko to own, I'd say approaching 100% chance.

Oh and on Comedy Central, they have had the uncut version after 1, I've seen it like 3 times then.


Roy Mustang said:


> How does one both love and hate a post at the same tme?


Its part of my charm.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> I agree. Azula coming? Nah, she's been spammed too much the last 2 seasons. I don't think we'll see much of her (save for a little bit here and there) until the end of the season. Iroh...nah they are probably saving him until the finale as well.
> 
> Goth chick ex. Highly likely. I'd see that within a few episodes if not next.
> 
> ...



that post is like a certain pikachu as hitler sig


----------



## Nexas (Dec 16, 2007)

I can imagine the next couple episodes being very awkward for everyone.

But hey know that Zuko has finally joined their ranks they can now summon Captain Planet.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Nexas said:


> I can imagine the next couple episodes being very awkward for everyone.
> 
> But hey know that Zuko has finally joined their ranks they can now summon Captain Planet.



I vaguely remember there needing 5 different elements to summon him  I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I vaguely remember there needing 5 different elements to summon him  I might be wrong, though.



Yes there were 5 elements.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Yes there were 5 elements.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Possessing a classically heroic, noble personality not unlike the one associated with characters such as Superman and He-Man, Captain Planet is formed by combining the powers of the rings of the five Planeteers, which represented the four Classical elements: Earth (wielded by Kwame), Fire (Wheeler), Wind (Linka), Water (Gi) - *and the additional power of Heart *(Ma-Ti).



What the hell 

I guess Sokka can be "Heart," no matter how gay that would make him (in your face, Roy )


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Senzairu (Dec 16, 2007)

Last new ep. was the Black Sun right?

So when's the new ep coming out?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!



<            3


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Last new ep. was the Black Sun right?
> 
> So when's the new ep coming out?


it came out...in *Canada* 

but its not internets now


Timbers- said:


> <            3


----------



## masterriku (Dec 16, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> it came out...in *Canada*
> 
> but its not internets now



huh I thought it was if so what the hell did i watch yesterday


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 16, 2007)

porns    ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I just like the balance of Team Avatar. There is a master of each of the elements there....and Sokka....

On that note, considering Toph and Katara, both of the level 'masters' at the end of last season, have both gotten powerups beyond the normal standard of Earth and Water benders with metal and blood bending making them probably the most powerful Earth and Water benders in the world. That taken into account, we have Zuko who can't even make lightening. So before the end of the season, he is severely due for a power up.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well I just like the balance of Team Avatar. There is a master of each of the elements there....and Sokka....
> 
> On that note, considering Toph and Katara, both of the level 'masters' at the end of last season, have both gotten powerups beyond the normal standard of Earth and Water benders with metal and blood bending making them probably the most powerful Earth and Water benders in the world. That taken into account, we have Zuko who can't even make lightening. So before the end of the season, he is severely due for a power up.



The fact that 14-15 year olds are able to beat most (fodder) adults with ease is very weird  Zuko is weak. He needs awesome powerup, and he needs it now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> The fact that 14-15 year olds are able to beat most (fodder) adults with ease is very weird  Zuko is weak. He needs awesome powerup, and he needs it now.


Lol. Shonen.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> The fact that 14-15 year olds are able to beat most (fodder) adults with ease is very weird  Zuko is weak. He needs awesome powerup, and he needs it now.



If Zuko doesn't become fucking GAR once he's able to bend lightning it'll be major bullshit!


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 16, 2007)

That is the one factor I've always disliked about shows like this. Nameless people give the heros and major villans no trouble at all. Even in numbers, they are completely worthless.

You know, I've always kind of wondering, since the Fire Nation is like a dot in size compared to the Earth Kingdom, how big could their army be. Population wize, Fire Nation to Earth Kingdom should be like 1 > 6 or something...


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> That is the one factor I've always disliked about shows like this. Nameless people give the heros and major villans no trouble at all. Even in numbers, they are completely worthless.
> 
> You know, I've always kind of wondering, since the Fire Nation is like a dot in size compared to the Earth Kingdom, how big could their army be. Population wize, Fire Nation to Earth Kingdom should be like 1 > 6 or something...



Well there are a probably a ton of Fire Nation Colonies spread throughout the Earth Kingdom which sharply increases there numbers. 

That brings up another interesting question. What is going to happen to all those Fire Nation colonist after the war? Are they all going to get deported back to their tiny little island or what?


----------



## Snow (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well I just like the balance of Team Avatar. There is a master of each of the elements there....and Sokka....
> 
> On that note, considering Toph and Katara, both of the level 'masters' at the end of last season, have both gotten powerups beyond the normal standard of Earth and Water benders with metal and blood bending making them probably the most powerful Earth and Water benders in the world. That taken into account, we have Zuko who can't even make lightening. So before the end of the season, he is severely due for a power up.



With Iroh's speech to Zuko I think Lightning bending- like blood bending for Katara- is supposed to be an evil offset. Unanimous with the "bad guys".

The whole "never let it pass through your heart" bit sums it up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> That is the one factor I've always disliked about shows like this. Nameless people give the heros and major villans no trouble at all. Even in numbers, they are completely worthless.
> 
> You know, I've always kind of wondering, since the Fire Nation is like a dot in size compared to the Earth Kingdom, how big could their army be. Population wize, Fire Nation to Earth Kingdom should be like 1 > 6 or something...


Lol. Japan. Lol. China. Lol. Japan owning China.


Nexas said:


> Well there are a probably a ton of Fire Nation Colonies spread throughout the Earth Kingdom which sharply increases there numbers.
> 
> That brings up another interesting question. What is going to happen to all those Fire Nation colonist after the war? Are they all going to get deported back to their tiny little island or what?


Well perhaps they will if there is lasting peace be able to integrate into the Earth Kingdom. I mean I doubt Aang would allow the Earth kingdom to do some genocide of colonials.

The way I see it flowing is we will have a total of 4 books. Book 3 will either end, probably not with him defeating the fire lord (maybe) but with him having mastered all 4 elements and being a fully realized avatar (insert scene of Rokou doing the quad strike) and Book 4, Air, will be him trying to create peace and rebuild the air nation.


nso said:


> With Iroh's speech to Zuko I think Lightning bending- like blood bending for Katara- is supposed to be an evil offset. Unanimous with the "bad guys".
> 
> The whole "never let it pass through your heart" bit sums it up.


Well from my interpretation of what Iroh said is Fire is emotion, Lightening is calm. Fire is hateful destruction, Lightening emotionless.

That may be more evil since you feel nothing for those you wish to destroy. But to control your emotions and use your power, that could be seen as good since you are no longer fighting with hate.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Lightening bending Zuko isn't far off. He's had the skills to do it for some time, but the only thing holding him back was his "inner turmoil" as Iroh put it. So either he will be able to do it know or really really soon.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> Lol. Japan. Lol. China. Lol. Japan owning China.
> 
> Well perhaps they will if there is lasting peace be able to integrate into the Earth Kingdom. I mean I doubt Aang would allow the Earth kingdom to do some genocide of colonials.
> 
> The way I see it flowing is we will have a total of 4 books. Book 3 will either end, probably not with him defeating the fire lord (maybe) but with him having mastered all 4 elements and being a fully realized avatar (insert scene of Rokou doing the quad strike) and Book 4, Air, will be him trying to create peace and *rebuild the air nation.*


Uchiha.

Keep in mind only a very small fraction of the fire nation is actually "bad." Most of them just serve under Ozai. If Ozai is overthrown I don't think they're going to go against the new Firelord (presumably good) and opinions. It'll be pretty easy to create peace between the two nations, given the new Firelord isn't out for destruction of everyone else.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Uchiha.
> 
> Keep in mind only a very small fraction of the fire nation is actually "bad." Most of them just serve under Ozai. If Ozai is overthrown I don't think they're going to go against the new Firelord (presumably good) and opinions. It'll be pretty easy to create peace between the two nations, given the new Firelord isn't out for destruction of everyone else.



The problem with keeping the peace isn't going to be the people of the Fire Nation, but everyone else. The Fire Nation has waged war with the rest of the world for over a century. They aren't just going to forget all that. The Earth Nation and Water tribes are going to want retribution. The Fire Nation Army will be practically dismantled. The Fire Nation itself will probably be heavily occupied by Earth and Water nation forces, and the Fire Nation colonies will be left to the mercy of the Earth Nation who probably won't be all that merciful.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Nexas said:


> The problem with keeping the peace isn't going to be the people of the Fire Nation, but everyone else. The Fire Nation has waged war with the rest of the world for over a century. They aren't just going to forget all that. The Earth Nation and Water tribes are going to want retribution. The Fire Nation Army will be practically dismantled. The Fire Nation itself will probably be heavily occupied by Earth and Water nation forces, and the Fire Nation colonies will be left to the mercy of the Earth Nation who probably won't be all that merciful.



Avatar>Earth Nation


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Uchiha.
> 
> Keep in mind only a very small fraction of the fire nation is actually "bad." Most of them just serve under Ozai. If Ozai is overthrown I don't think they're going to go against the new Firelord (presumably good) and opinions. It'll be pretty easy to create peace between the two nations, given the new Firelord isn't out for destruction of everyone else.


Just a bit. But considering theres a fucking hueg place that is empty lands with people not inhabiting it and when Aang eventually dies, there will need to be some air benders to teach his newest incarnation Air bending.

Well you know the Earth kingdom is going to be royally pissed for a while.

Aang defeats the fire lord, Zuko takes the throne (or Iroh lol), Fire nation pulls out wanting peace, you have 3 generations of Earth benders who are fucking pissed at fire nation rape so we are going to have many in Earth Kingdom politics who are of the Jet mindset. They will counterstrike as soon as they regain control of their cities.

That will probably be Aang's last fight, being in the middle of the Fire Nation and Earth and telling them to stop. Kinda like when he was the chick Avatar had the army storming at her and she was like screw you lol, I'm keeping my land safe, except it will be to stop two rampaging armies at both sides.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Avatar>Earth Nation



That may be true, but if this war ends with Aang making everyone kiss and make up than I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> Just a bit. But considering theres a fucking hueg place that is empty lands with people not inhabiting it and when Aang eventually dies, there will need to be some air benders to teach his newest incarnation Air bending.
> 
> Well you know the Earth kingdom is going to be royally pissed for a while.
> 
> ...


Sadly the only aftermath confliction I believe we'll see is the seperate nations being mad at the Fire nation for like, 5 minutes, and then Aang says some speech that emotionally moves every person he tells, problems and differences become resolved, and it ends there.



Nexas said:


> That may be true, but if this war ends with Aang making everyone kiss and make up than I will be sorely disappointed.



see above


----------



## Snow (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well from my interpretation of what Iroh said is Fire is emotion, Lightening is calm. Fire is hateful destruction, Lightening emotionless.
> 
> That may be more evil since you feel nothing for those you wish to destroy. But to control your emotions and use your power, that could be seen as good since you are no longer fighting with hate.



Well I suppose I should take your word for it seeing as how you've watched the episodes more recently than I have, but I distinctly remember whatever Iroh said about the characteristics of Lightning bending/benders- Zuko's response was "Just like Azula!"

So it's safe to assume that the message that was being pushed was that lightning bending was unanimous with evil.



Nexas said:


> That may be true, but if this war ends with Aang making everyone kiss and make up than I will be sorely disappointed.



It's aired on Nickelodeon so to expect anything else would be setting yourself up for disappointment.

I mean Avatar has jumped alot of hurdles and exceeded ALOT of expectations as far as being an American written show directed towards children, but it's still a kid's show.



Peter said:


> That will probably be Aang's last fight, being in the middle of the Fire Nation and Earth and telling them to stop. Kinda like when he was the chick Avatar had the army storming at her and she was like screw you lol, I'm keeping my land safe, except it will be to stop two rampaging armies at both sides.



Kiyoshi was a bad ass. When she took over Aang and was just like "Yeah, that bitch was talkin' shit- so I killed him! lolBye, Aang!"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder if Kiyoshi was a lesbian. Would make sense with her village having the warriors be female 

I mean would in the cycle of reincarnation your sexual preference stay the same?


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 17, 2007)

Kyoshi was a beast. Lives for over 200 years (I think) and creates the Dai Lee. She moves a whole chunk of land off from the major continent and makes it an island. How could you be cooler? 

I don't see Lightning (I don't call it bending since they don't actually control it but simply create it and then direct it) as an "evil" force. However, since it is created in the unbalance of Yin and Yang being divided, I suppose that chaotic energy sounds bad.

Edit: Peter: Wait, so are you suggesting that every female avatar was a lesbian? Hahaha


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 17, 2007)

Wait, since Aang is the last known airbender, how could the Air Nomads possibly reproduce. Does it matter who he has a child with in order to hope it will have airbending abilities? I just assumed it had to be someone of similar decent, so people within their own cultural group.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm Canadian and I watched the Western Air Temple. I thought it was great and it set Avatar up for a new arc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, Avatar and co. arrive at the air temple to find refuge from the fire nation. When they arrive, they're surprised to find that the place is undamaged and new-looking. And believe me, the design is amazing, you have to see it! Anyway, Zuko follows them and asks to join their gang. He says he turned a new leaf and wants to help the avatar. they dont believe him and banish zuko. although aang and toph think he mita changed. so toph comes at night to see zuko. out of defence, zuko accidently burns toph's feet (lol). so the gang is even more reluctant to let him join. 

and then this new unknown guy with an eye on his forehead attacks aang and co.! he shoots sort out of a powerful beam through his 3rd eye. kinda like a jet stream of air but hard to tell. zuko helps protect them. so then they let him join. but katara threatens to hurt zuko if he turns on them





OVERALL GREAT EPISODE.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> Wait, since Aang is the last known airbender, how could the Air Nomads possibly reproduce. Does it matter who he has a child with in order to hope it will have airbending abilities? I just assumed it had to be someone of similar decent, so people within their own cultural group.



All Air Nomad Children are born airbenders or so I remember. And of course Book IV is rumored to be about Aang's search for any surviving airbenders.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, so a book 4 is really going to be made. I've heard rumor about it, but also a lot about it not being made... Maybe I'm living under a rock. haha


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> Oh, so a book 4 is really going to be made. I've heard rumor about it, but also a lot about it not being made... Maybe I'm living under a rock. haha



I'm not absolutely positive if it is being made or not. I've rumor's of a fourth book and its contents. I've even heard the team has been signed on for six seasons. But there is nothing concrete that I remember.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Nexas said:


> All Air Nomad Children are born airbenders or so I remember. And of course Book IV is rumored to be about Aang's search for any surviving airbenders.



Possibly, however the whole idea of repopulating the air colonies probably won't get looked on. Reproduction is probably not something the directors of the show plan on going into detail about, one being that it's nearly irrelevant to Aang's plot, the second that I don't think Nickelodeon is too comfortable going into context regarding sexual frustration 

It'd be a bit hard to recreate an Avatar after Aang dies without any more airbenders, though. The next avatar will have potential to learn airbending, but will have no teacher. =$


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> Kyoshi was a beast. Lives for over 200 years (I think) and creates the Dai Lee. She moves a whole chunk of land off from the major continent and makes it an island. How could you be cooler?
> 
> I don't see Lightning (I don't call it bending since they don't actually control it but simply create it and then direct it) as an "evil" force. However, since it is created in the unbalance of Yin and Yang being divided, I suppose that chaotic energy sounds bad.
> 
> Edit: Peter: Wait, so are you suggesting that every female avatar was a lesbian? Hahaha


Yes. 


Shinji-san said:


> Wait, since Aang is the last known airbender, how could the Air Nomads possibly reproduce. Does it matter who he has a child with in order to hope it will have airbending abilities? I just assumed it had to be someone of similar decent, so people within their own cultural group.


I think it may be just if you live in that country. Like if a fire nation person's family lives in a country long enough, eventually a generation will be born with the power to bend the native bending. Thats how I understand it. I dislike the idea of it being genetic.


Nexas said:


> All Air Nomad Children are born airbenders or so I remember. And of course Book IV is rumored to be about Aang's search for any surviving airbenders.


I figured as much.

There has to be a book 4 and it has to be Air. It would be incomplete without it.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> It'd be a bit hard to recreate an Avatar after Aang dies without any more airbenders, though. The next avatar will have potential to learn airbending, but will have no teacher. =$



It would probably be difficult, but if Aang were to be unable to rebuild the Air Nomads he would probably leave behind a large number of airbending scrolls for his reincarnation.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, actually looking at int now, I don't think repopulation will be covered at all in the series. That is like 10 years away from him, at least by most American standards. Starting a family at 12? Not likely haha.

Yes, this is a kid show, so we have to remember that. Since no 4th book has been announced, I think it is sitting on shakey ground. As other people have mentioned, if there is a 4th through popular demand, It will probably be the aftermath of taking down the Fire Lord and holding the peace.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Shinji-san said:


> Yeah, actually looking at int now, I don't think repopulation will be covered at all in the series. That is like 10 years away from him, at least by most American standards. Starting a family at 12? Not likely haha.
> 
> Yes, this is a kid show, so we have to remember that. Since no 4th book has been announced, I think it is sitting on shakey ground. As other people have mentioned, if there is a 4th through popular demand, It will probably be the aftermath of taking down the Fire Lord and holding the peace.



I'm pretty sure there will be a fourth book. 

I just don't see them teaching Aang firebending, planning another invasion to take out Ozai, while trying to develop the newly formed team, in a matter of 8-9 episodes.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm, when you put it that way, that sounds most reasonable.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't think that there will be a 4th book unless it's a prequel.  Each season corresponded to a different element.  An element that  the avatar was trying to learn.  Season one was all about finding an waterbending teacher.  Season two was about Aang finding an earthbending teacher and learning earthbending.  Season three is about Aangs need for a firebending teacher if he is gonna finally be able to master the element of fire and a true master of all the elements.  If there's an 'Air' season, it would be more about what happened to Aang way before he learned he was the avatar.  Like his adventures with Bumi when he was still a kid as well as Kuzon.  All the while training his airbending skills with Gyatso.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> I don't think that there will be a 4th book unless it's a prequel.  Each season corresponded to a different element.  An element that  the avatar was trying to learn.  Season one was all about finding an waterbending teacher.  Season two was about Aang finding an earthbending teacher and learning earthbending.  Season three is about Aangs need for a firebending teacher if he is gonna finally be able to master the element of fire and a true master of all the elements.  If there's an 'Air' season, it would be more about what happened to Aang way before he learned he was the avatar.  Like his adventures with Bumi when he was still a kid as well as Kuzon.  All the while training his airbending skills with Gyatso.



That's been the general mindset for a while, but as the season rolls on it's really not progressing enough to finish up within 20-22 episodes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 17, 2007)

From an Ign.com interview in September:

_IGN: What can we expect for Avatar's third season? Will this season be the final installment to the Avatar world?

MIKE: This particular, three season arc will end in an exciting way that wraps up the story of Aang and Zuko. However, Bryan and I have other ideas to expand the Avatar universe, so hopefully the world will live on for a long time._




This current arc was devised as a 60 episode arc, so we've at least gotten an extra episode out of it. It took a long time for them to create this story, so I'd expect them to take a suitable amount of time creating the next one. They'll probably do this while working with Shamalan on the live-action movies.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Still can't see them wrapping the show up in 9 episodes without completely bombing the ending


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Still can't see them wrapping the show up in 9 episodes without completely bombing the ending



Heh, that's true, but they've earned our trust. Of course, a lot of the worries could have been assuaged with a more focused first half of Book 3.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 17, 2007)

hmm i wonder... will the white lotus team com back? cos i think thats where iroh's headed... its like the white lotus is similar to aang's team, but with old people... and cept kiatso (sp) is dead........


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 17, 2007)

team lotus is equivelant of the win in the sokka


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 17, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> team lotus is equivelant of the win in the sokka



Irrefutable, massive truth. And unless I'm misreading the foreshadowing from "Sokka's Master," they will soon be combined.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2007)

Jove said:


> Irrefutable, massive truth. And unless I'm misreading the foreshadowing from "Sokka's Master," they will soon be combined.



That wasn't foreshadowing, that was a damn crossover.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 17, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> I don't think that there will be a 4th book unless it's a prequel.  Each season corresponded to a different element.  An element that  the avatar was trying to learn.  Season one was all about finding an waterbending teacher.  Season two was about Aang finding an earthbending teacher and learning earthbending.  Season three is about Aangs need for a firebending teacher if he is gonna finally be able to master the element of fire and a true master of all the elements.  If there's an 'Air' season, it would be more about what happened to Aang way before he learned he was the avatar.  Like his adventures with Bumi when he was still a kid as well as Kuzon.  All the while training his airbending skills with Gyatso.



I don't know, an "Air" season could be Aang trying to re-establish the Air Nomads. No Air Nomads means the Avatar cycle will stop. 

And don't just think that everything will be fine and dandy after Aang defeats Ozai. Zuko could become the new firelord and usher in peace, but there will be rebel Firenation factions that will refuse Zuko's goals and still believe that the Firenation is the greatest country and should rule the world... in other words, there will most likely be a civil war.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 17, 2007)

Jove said:


> Irrefutable, massive truth. And unless I'm misreading the foreshadowing from "Sokka's Master," they will soon be combined.



wait, the master is in white lotus?
epic


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

i like the civil war idea


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 17, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> I'm pretty sure there will be a fourth book.
> 
> I just don't see them teaching Aang firebending, planning another invasion to take out Ozai, while trying to develop the newly formed team, in a matter of 8-9 episodes.


They did that for Toph including character definition in 14 episodes. Zuko, we already know who he is so they can skip that lol. All that is left is team dynamic and training before Boss Fight. Training? Earth bending was done in 1. Fire bending will likely be the same. Team dynamic? Two episodes should cover it. That leaves 5-6 episodes for the new Team Avatar to save the world. No problem lol.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> They did that for Toph including character definition in 14 episodes. Zuko, we already know who he is so they can skip that lol. All that is left is team dynamic and training before Boss Fight. Training? Earth bending was done in 1. Fire bending will likely be the same. Team dynamic? Two episodes should cover it. That leaves 5-6 episodes for the new Team Avatar to save the world. No problem lol.



Training and shit isn't what's concerning me. It's the whole "ok we just invaded like 6 days ago lol we should be able to do it again."

Unless they decide to do a timeskip, which would probably be necessary to give them prep time, however it will still feel rushed


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 18, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Training and shit isn't what's concerning me. It's the whole "ok we just invaded like 6 days ago lol we should be able to do it again."
> 
> Unless they decide to do a timeskip, which would probably be necessary to give them prep time, however it will still feel rushed



The whole show takes place within a year and a 12 year old Avatar has to master all 4 elements within that time frame to stop a 100 year old war. Roku was told he was the Avatar at 16 and had about close to a decade to become a fully realized Avatar. The show was rushed to begin with. Just because it started airing in 2005 and it's going to end in 2008 doesn't mean that everything that's transpired took place in real time. The timeframe is short and if it's going to be wrapped up in 9 episodes then that's the way it's going to be. I and many fans have made our peace with it. Now they're going back to the original plan since _The Winter Solstice part II_ which is to let Aang master the elements and defeat Sozin before the comet arrives at Summer's end. It's summer and that comet is coming whether Aang is a fully realized Avatar or not and that's when he's got to make his move.

Aang and the invasion force had all the confidence in the world that the war would end on the day of black sun so now that Zuko has come at a fortunate time and has no allegiance to his father anymore then rushed training is what it's gotta be. Aang just got over his whole not wanting to learn Firebending drama so now he has to work overtime. Besides, the fact that there's so little time now makes his mission seem more urgent than it was before. Who's gonna tune out now? You'd think that with the small amount of time that he's being set up for failure.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> The whole show takes place within a year and a 12 year old Avatar has to master all 4 elements within that time frame to stop a 100 year old war. Roku was told he was the Avatar at 16 and had about close to a decade to become a fully realized Avatar. The show was rushed to begin with. Just because it started airing in 2005 and it's going to end in 2008 doesn't mean that everything that's transpired took place in real time. The timeframe is short and if it's going to be wrapped up in 9 episodes then that's the way it's going to be. I and many fans have made our peace with it. Now they're going back to the original plan since _The Winter Solstice part II_ which is to let Aang master the elements and defeat Sozin before the comet arrives at Summer's end. It's summer and that comet is coming whether Aang is a fully realized Avatar or not and that's when he's got to make his move.
> 
> Aang and the invasion force had all the confidence in the world that the war would end on the day of black sun so now that Zuko has come at a fortunate time and has no allegiance to his father anymore then rushed training is what it's gotta be. Aang just got over his whole not wanting to learn Firebending drama so now he has to work overtime. Besides, the fact that there's so little time now makes his mission seem more urgent than it was before. Who's gonna tune out now? You'd think that with the small amount of time that he's being set up for failure.


?

Okay, lol.

Again, the only thing I was concerned with was Aang+co. having to invade so quickly again, that it may feel monotonous to the entire season and possibility of a bombed finale seems pretty high because of it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

^I see where Timbers is coming from.  The main problem is the rushed development.  They already screwed up Zuko's development this season making him turn against his father without any indication of any foreshadowing beforehand from Zuko himself.  Nine episodes doesn't seem enough for them to train and start a second invasion without screwing many things up.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^I see where Timbers is coming from.  The main problem is the rushed development.  They already screwed up Zuko's development this season making him turn against his father without any indication of any foreshadowing beforehand from Zuko himself.  Nine episodes doesn't seem enough for them to train and start a second invasion without screwing many things up.



Pretty sure Iroh and the White Lotus will assist in the second invasion. Hell, this invasion might even have a stronger disposal of benders than the first one. It's just that, unless we see some sort of timeskip, Aang+co. won't have any more than a week-two weeks for Aang to learn fire bending. On top of that, Zuko leaving the fire nation for two weeks and coming back? and then the possibility of him becoming Firelord as well? On top of that he has to gain Aang+co.'s trust for them to allow him to become Firelord. 

I'm sure there was something I wanted to say in this post, but now I forgot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 18, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> ?
> 
> Okay, lol.
> 
> Again, the only thing I was concerned with was Aang+co. having to invade so quickly again, that it may feel monotonous to the entire season and possibility of a bombed finale seems pretty high because of it.



Hmm, okay I didn't think my post was confusing but whatever...4 minutes of my life that I won't get back.
Well now the stakes are higher eh? Sokka just lucked into finding about the solar eclipse and it took him a month to be able to tell The Earth King...everything was going to work out until Azula screwed things up. He was able to pull a plan out of his ass with the ragtag Invasion force which of course...Azula screwed up again. Now the team will have to rely completely on the element of surprise and with Zuko, and possibly Iroh tagging along, they're gonna have a huge advantage that they didn't have before considering Zuko is going to have intimate knowledge of the Fire Palace.
We'll see where it goes, still more story to tell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

Zuko needing the gang's blessings before he can become the firelord? lol. i dont like it. 

sure, i want them to trust him and now we all know that he has changed but man, a king needing the permission of others before he can assume the throne? 

dont like it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2007)

so think that "sparky sparky boom man" is dead? he lost his "gauntlet"

so usually that means they are dead right?

i loved zuko's monologue trying to impersonate iro and azula

"listen avatar, i can either join your group or do something unspeakably evil"

edit:

i think iro is first in line for the next firelord if anything

i also doubt that zuko would challenge that decision


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont think Iro would want to be the next firelord. I'm sure he wants to just rest or something..


----------



## Mush (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a cool show. Glad to see so many fans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> ?
> 
> Okay, lol.
> 
> Again, the only thing I was concerned with was Aang+co. having to invade so quickly again, that it may feel monotonous to the entire season and possibility of a bombed finale seems pretty high because of it.


I don't think it would be an invasion a la Eclipse, no it will be some plot twist putting the firelord and Azula and other villains in an exposed location that is suiting for a final battle.

I kinda like the idea of Avatar v. Firelord battle taking place on a Volcano again. It would bring closure to Rokou and that saga.


Stallyns808 said:


> ^I see where Timbers is coming from.  The main problem is the rushed development.  They already screwed up Zuko's development this season making him turn against his father without any indication of any foreshadowing beforehand from Zuko himself.  Nine episodes doesn't seem enough for them to train and start a second invasion without screwing many things up.


I think they handled it quite well. All last season Zuko had been becoming 'good' with the guidance of his uncle. But with what had been his goal for such a long time, he reverted. He chose the old ways. But then when he got what he'd long wanted, upon inner reflection, he realized, no, this isn't right and when the time came he made the choice of being true to himself.

I don't see a second invasion. The first they'd been building for 20 episodes, there won't be a second one.


@lk3mizt said:


> i dont think Iro would want to be the next firelord. I'm sure he wants to just rest or something..


If he wanted to rest, he would have stayed fat instead of becoming GARoh


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

lol, GARoh.

nice, Peter!


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 18, 2007)

Has the nu episode been leaked yet?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 18, 2007)

^ if you're talking about episode 12, then yeah, it's been available.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 18, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> Zuko needing the gang's blessings before he can become the firelord? lol. i dont like it.
> 
> sure, i want them to trust him and now we all know that he has changed but man, a king needing the permission of others before he can assume the throne?
> 
> dont like it.



Avatar overthrows Ozai. If Zuko has any intention in trying to run things how Ozai did, what do you think Aang+co. would do about it? lol.

Peter: I like the idea of Ozai (and any other plot villian) moving to a different location. Invading the same place where so many people are aware of the threat that occured so recently ago, would be monotonous. A more secluded area, one different from the actual city, would be much better.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 18, 2007)

Can u send tha link


----------



## The Question (Dec 18, 2007)

You can also find ep. 12 here if you want to watch it streamed.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope YTV give more episodes soon!


----------



## Kage (Dec 19, 2007)

this episode was enjoyable. the whole invasion during the eclipse was just so blah to me. 
ah zuko, i could never really hate the guy, now he's adorably awkward


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 19, 2007)

kageneko said:


> this episode was enjoyable. the whole invasion during the eclipse was just so blah to me.
> ah zuko, i could never really hate the guy, now he's adorably awkward


*
How could you not like the invasion? You must be a robot or something. *


----------



## Kage (Dec 19, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> How could you not like the invasion? You must be a robot or something. *


only parts of me 
i thought i might be one of the few who _didn't_ enjoy it.
it was just so..._blah._


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

kageneko said:


> only parts of me
> i thought i might be one of the few who _didn't_ enjoy it.
> *it was just so...blah.*


I agree with the hilighted part. It was ok, but it wasn't amazing.


----------



## Kage (Dec 19, 2007)

it didn't have to be amazing i was just...expecting better i guess *shrugs*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 19, 2007)

kageneko said:


> this episode was enjoyable. the whole invasion during the eclipse was just so blah to me.
> ah zuko, i could never really hate the guy, now he's adorably awkward


Invasion was win. But it seemed like Teppellin done wrong. Simon flies up and is like SPIRAL KINGUU! And then lol wtf he's not there. Meh well it seemed too easy of a way to end it anyhow. The first part was holy crap, edge of seat awesome. Second part, especially Azula fight, second and 3rd time I watched it I just skipped that to get to the gar Zuko lines.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think Zuko "joining the good side" was rushed. Zuko HAD to close that chapter in his life were he wanted his fathers approval. If he had joined the good side in Ba Sing Se (which meant living a normal life something that Zuko shouldn't do) then it would have changed nothing. Zuko would STILL want his honor from his father, even though he settled with Iroh. Back then he choose the lesser of two evils, choosing a normal life with Iroh, instead of trying to regain his honor as Prince of the Fire Nation. Knowing that he is not normal and yet knowing that chances of him regaining his honor in his father eyes is low, he chose Iroh. Now that he got what he wanted, he realized that he was wrong and choose to correct his wrongs. Beautifully done really.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 19, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't think Zuko "joining the good side" was rushed. Zuko HAD to close that chapter in his life were he wanted his fathers approval. If he had joined the good side in Ba Sing Se (which meant living a normal life something that Zuko shouldn't do) then it would have changed nothing. Zuko would STILL want his honor from his father, even though he settled with Iroh. Back then he choose the lesser of two evils, choosing a normal life with Iroh, instead of trying to regain his honor as Prince of the Fire Nation. Knowing that he is not normal and yet knowing that chances of him regaining his honor in his father eyes is low, he chose Iroh. Now that he got what he wanted, he realized that he was wrong and choose to correct his wrongs. Beautifully done really.



Yeah. The first 11 episodes of the 3rd season (and arguably all of the episodes of the 1st and 2nd seasons) were leading to Zuko joining the heroes.


----------



## The Question (Dec 19, 2007)

Huh, you learn something new everyday.  I never realized until now that the voice of Zuko, Dante Basco, had played Rufio in the movie Hook.  I was watching that movie today and realized that his voice sounded a lot like Zuko.  It made my day to hear Zuko mocking Peter Pan/Robin Williams.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Dec 19, 2007)

I stumbled upon a great Avatar AMV in youtube. You guys should definitely give it a look. 

theme song


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> I stumbled upon a great Avatar AMV in youtube. You guys should definitely give it a look.
> 
> theme song



Wow, that was actually pretty good. The only other one I've seen that beats it is this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLy-Hj5O0tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piekage (Dec 20, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't think Zuko "joining the good side" was rushed. Zuko HAD to close that chapter in his life were he wanted his fathers approval. If he had joined the good side in Ba Sing Se (which meant living a normal life something that Zuko shouldn't do) then it would have changed nothing. Zuko would STILL want his honor from his father, even though he settled with Iroh. Back then he choose the lesser of two evils, choosing a normal life with Iroh, instead of trying to regain his honor as Prince of the Fire Nation. Knowing that he is not normal and yet knowing that chances of him regaining his honor in his father eyes is low, he chose Iroh. Now that he got what he wanted, he realized that he was wrong and choose to correct his wrongs. Beautifully done really.



Agreed. It also serves as some inner conflict for the group. Since he did betray them at Ba Sing Se, that leads to trust issues and development on Zuko's part, since he has to pay for the things he's done.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 20, 2007)

Best American Series Ever and I hate US cartoons.Great animation,characters and some comedy and the episode of blood bending was just creppy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 20, 2007)

The AMVs... if there's one thing you can say about the Avatar fandom, it's the almost universally abysmal taste in music.


----------



## Kage (Dec 20, 2007)

Jove said:


> The AMVs... if there's one thing you can say about the Avatar fandom, it's the almost universally abysmal taste in music.



that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 20, 2007)

312 gives me hope that Jeong Jeong will one day return.  I hope him and Iroh meet up and lead a Fire Nation rebellion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

Jove said:


> The AMVs... if there's one thing you can say about the Avatar fandom, it's the almost universally abysmal taste in music.


Haha true. I've seen quite few decent AMVs. Most of them are slideshows of fan art () set to music. I still however really want to one day make one to the song Wonderboy (youtube it )


uncle jafuncle said:


> 312 gives me hope that Jeong Jeong will one day return.  I hope him and Iroh meet up and lead a Fire Nation rebellion.




Epic General's come back! Iroh + Jeong leading an insurrection!


----------



## The Question (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the return of Hawky!


----------



## Kage (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I'm still waiting for the return of Hawky!




it is taking him some time to deliver that message.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 20, 2007)

kageneko said:


> it is taking him some time to deliver that message.



Hawky will return leading the armies of the earth kingdom






it would be funny if that's what happened


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Huh, you learn something new everyday.  I never realized until now that the voice of Zuko, Dante Basco, had played Rufio in the movie Hook.  I was watching that movie today and realized that his voice sounded a lot like Zuko.  It made my day to hear Zuko mocking Peter Pan/Robin Williams.



Lol I didnt know either. When I saw the credits for Hook and saw his name I was like I know that name....


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2007)

so i was wondering what happened to sokka's meteoride sword?

did he just lose it? or misplace it? why did he suddenly switch back to his boomerang except for the obvious reason that it took out "sparky sparky boom-man"

think he'll have his sword back in the next episode?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

masterriku said:


> Hawky will return leading the armies of the earth kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who and where did he send Hawky off to? I forgot 

*IMDB's VAs*

Lesse...Appa/Momo = Klaus (fish) from American Dad, Katara's VA...she's cute...kinda short though...lol she was Suzy in Johnny Bravo (Johnny's loli XD)....wow Aang's actually a dude. That's suprising as so many of these cartoons have chicks do the boy's voice, was the Ant Bully, never saw it though...don't know Sokka's VA from anything...Zuko's been in a bunch of shit, none I really know him from...Toph's VA lol. loli.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 20, 2007)

> Who and where did he send Hawky off to? I forgot




I believe he was sent to toph's parents making my theory even less crack than it sounds.


----------



## Snow (Dec 20, 2007)

Hm. As far as the Avatar Live Action movies are concerned- I think they're going to run into the same problem the Harry Potter films have: Aang's actor is going to end up 4 feet taller and with facial hair by the third film.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 20, 2007)

this episode was amazing. it's good to see zuko in team avatar. cant wait to see the teaching stuff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

nso said:


> Hm. As far as the Avatar Live Action movies are concerned- I think they're going to run into the same problem the Harry Potter films have: Aang's actor is going to end up 4 feet taller and with facial hair by the third film.


If it does happen, it would probably be on the order of the Ben 10 movie where it is not the continuation or redoing any part of the plot but a seperate arc that can be covered within the one movie.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 20, 2007)

nso said:


> Hm. As far as the Avatar Live Action movies are concerned- I think they're going to run into the same problem the Harry Potter films have: Aang's actor is going to end up 4 feet taller and with facial hair by the third film.



*that wasn't really a problem with Harry Potter though. *


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *that wasn't really a problem with Harry Potter though. *


Since Radcliffe is a midget >_>


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I'm still waiting for the return of Hawky!





kageneko said:


> it is taking him some time to deliver that message.





masterriku said:


> Hawky will return leading the armies of the earth kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

^lol, Canada


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

^lol     peta


----------



## Gamble (Dec 20, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> ^lol     peta



/off topic

How is getting naked and dressing up in plastic wrap suppose to save the environment+animals?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

aang did it, hes the avatar, you should listen to him


----------



## The Question (Dec 20, 2007)

No! Hawky!:amazed


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

ded


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> /off topic
> 
> How is getting naked and dressing up in plastic wrap suppose to save the environment+animals?


Attention whoring.

[/closingofftopicandspambracketsforgreatjustice]
So any word yet on if Canada will be getting 13 on Friday?


----------



## The Question (Dec 20, 2007)

Peter said:


> Who and where did he send Hawky off to? I forgot
> 
> *IMDB's VAs*
> 
> Lesse...Appa/Momo = Klaus (fish) from American Dad, Katara's VA...she's cute...kinda short though...lol she was Suzy in Johnny Bravo (Johnny's loli XD)....wow Aang's actually a dude. That's suprising as so many of these cartoons have chicks do the boy's voice, was the Ant Bully, never saw it though...don't know Sokka's VA from anything...Zuko's been in a bunch of shit, none I really know him from...Toph's VA lol. loli.



Can you tell which one is Zuko's VA?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-eaUT7JPZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 20, 2007)

Peter said:


> Attention whoring.
> 
> [/closingofftopicandspambracketsforgreatjustice]
> So any word yet on if Canada will be getting 13 on Friday?



ill tell you all tomorrow 

btw, you might want to try


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 20, 2007)

Peter said:


> Attention whoring.
> 
> [/closingofftopicandspambracketsforgreatjustice]
> So any word yet on if Canada will be getting 13 on Friday?



There's a small chance it might air the 28th on YTV. If not, we're probably all waiting until February or March.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 20, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Can you tell which one is Zuko's VA?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LOL loved that movie and Rufio was my favorite character.  Of the main voice cast, Dante Basco is probably the most well known, with the exception of Mako while he was still alive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 20, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> ill tell you all tomorrow
> 
> btw, you might want to try


Aww, 28th. 

Do they show repeats on your YTV? 

Because that would really suck if it was


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

theres not gonna be ep 13 this week


----------



## masterriku (Dec 21, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> theres not gonna be ep 13 this week



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well I'm sure most of us are used to these breaks by now.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2007)

damn you fire nation!!
*is assuming it's their fault*


----------



## Juubi (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn...no chap 13 this week.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Damn...no chap 13 this week.



life is over


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 21, 2007)

^ Just watch they'll pick the season back up sometime in March. -_- it's so like nick to make us wait like this, not once have they EVER shown an avatar season straight through yet they find the time and make the time to show ridiculous spongebob marathons. People say stuff like this happens because avatar isn't popular enough, but the truth is Nick never gives any other show a chance to ever reach spongebob level of popularity because for some unknown reason they never give any other show enough air time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 21, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> ^ Just watch they'll pick the season back up sometime in March. -_- it's so like nick to make us wait like this, not once have they EVER shown an avatar season straight through yet they find the time and make the time to show ridiculous spongebob marathons. People say stuff like this happens because avatar isn't popular enough, but the truth is Nick never gives any other show a chance to ever reach spongebob level of popularity because for some unknown reason they never give any other show enough air time.



In Nick's defense, 316-321 aren't totally ready to air, from what I've heard. So holding off to March makes some sense, if they want to line up the finale with May sweeps.

But you're right, Nick's been downright horrendous in the way they treat Avatar. I remember reading an article before Book 3 began about how Nick thought that Avatar was going to be their "franchise," and "the next Harry Potter." Now they don't even re-air new episodes on the main channel, and let other countries premiere episodes.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

masterriku said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh well I'm sure most of us are used to these breaks by now.


ya 


kageneko said:


> damn you fire nation!!
> *is assuming it's their fault*





AntiChrist said:


> Damn...no chap 13 this week.





Timbers- said:


> life is over


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Alright Roy that's more than enough memes for you today.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2007)

over 9000!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2007)

You have expressed you displeasure at lack of new episodes, good you have it out of your system. No need for additional spamming until the new episode hits.

Unless you have a legitimate point to make, you don't have to post.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright great! I'll be the first to post
*Avatar in Japanese*


Just a minute and a half clip of The Warriors Of Kyoshi which just aired in Japan.
Aang, Katara, Sokka, Suki are heard.
Btw, almost all of you Naruto fans are Anime freaks...can you recognize Suki's voice and figure out who it is? I think it'll sound familiar, much more so than the other voices.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 22, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright great! I'll be the first to post
> *Avatar in Japanese*
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT, YOU BEAT ME TO IT!

Oh well. At least I've been the first to introduce Japanese Avatar to Youtube. *I can jump roof to roof and get my friends free cable! *

Yea, Katara sounds kinda like Sakura, and Suki... Well, she sounds real familiar, but I just can't place it... I wanna say Tsunade or Shizune, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright great! I'll be the first to post
> *Avatar in Japanese*
> 
> 
> ...



The foamy mouth guy sounded horrible.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

8O omg! i absolutely love the dub version!
kinda better than the english ones i think... but jap VAs are just amazing in general.

too bad sokka might not be as funny in jap because of his jokes and puns... i dont think theyll work that well in japanese 8_D


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2007)

damn. gonna be boring week.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O omg! i absolutely love the dub version!
> kinda better than the english ones i think... but jap VAs are just amazing in general.



 Jesus Christ on a fucking crutch. I knew this would happen, but I didn't expect it _this_ soon.


----------



## Goom (Dec 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O omg! i absolutely love the dub version!
> kinda better than the english ones i think... but jap VAs are just amazing in general.
> 
> too bad sokka might not be as funny in jap because of his jokes and puns... i dont think theyll work that well in japanese 8_D



wow even when its the japanese that are dubbing it.  I actually prefer the english voices a lot better because its the original source.  All the word choices and voices match what the original animators wanted.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol. It feels kinda weird, hearing about an awesome cartoon that is been sent to Japan, and not sent from it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 22, 2007)

Jove said:


> *Jesus Christ on a fucking crutch*. I knew this would happen, but I didn't expect it _this_ soon.



ROFL!!!!!  repped!!!!

lol i was waiting on the whole "the japanese dub is better than the original" post.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Lol. It feels kinda weird, hearing about an awesome cartoon that is been sent to Japan, and not sent from it.



lol Japanese futurama


----------



## Gamble (Dec 22, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol Japanese futurama



oh shit that would be awesome.

Regarding the Japanese dub, I guess it sounded alright. It's kind of hard for me to differ between the two considering I don't understand Japanese though. 

That's how it usually goes though, everyone thinks the Japanese VAs are "superior" due to the fact most have no idea what is actually being said, and can't comment on poor dialogue.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 22, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol Japanese futurama



Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks


----------



## Kage (Dec 22, 2007)

i think they sound good. though the cast here is great too.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks



 That was fucking horrible.  Fucking fail for replacing John Witherspoon's/Granddad's voice.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks



Loll.

I really don't see the point of redubbing that show. It's awesome, but the majority of it's comedy and plot revolve around American political and or/society issues. No one outside of the US would understand at least half of what's going on


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just not seeing a Japanese kid caring about Huey torturing himself by watching BET. That stuff doesn't translate. Wow all that racial humor lost in translation, The R.Kelly trial...Yeah I don't know.
Avatar works with dubbing though, it's more fitting and it's a serial format which is what animation fans in Japan are used to. Thing is since it's on cable it might not get *huge* exposure but I hope it gains a nice audience there.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder what kind of doujins we'll see from Japan if Avatar catches on


----------



## Noah (Dec 22, 2007)

Man. And I thought the Boondocks couldn't get any funnier. That japanese theme song is both hilarious and completely inappropriate.

Also: lol @ Grandad's undies getting blurred.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 22, 2007)

Aaaagh, no new avatar til next year >.<


----------



## Gamble (Dec 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I wonder what kind of doujins we'll see from Japan if Avatar catches on



lol, you actually strike a good point. Expect awesome Avatar fanart in a two month's time


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 22, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> oh shit that would be awesome.
> 
> Regarding the Japanese dub, I guess it sounded alright. It's kind of hard for me to differ between the two considering I don't understand Japanese though.
> 
> That's how it usually goes though, everyone thinks the Japanese VAs are "superior" due to the fact most have no idea what is actually being said, and can't comment on poor dialogue.





Royal_Devil1 said:


> Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I FELL OUT MY FUCKING CHAIR AS SOON AS I HEARD THE INTRO SONG
MY HEAD IS HURTING, AND I CANT STOP LAUGHTING!
THATS WHAT CHRISTMAS SHOULD FEEL LIKE EACH YEAR!


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 22, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks



Holy F*ck!  I can't breathe!:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> lol, you actually strike a good point. Expect awesome Avatar fanart in a two month's time



Well, here's two from a Japanese site:





Sigh... it starts with those goddamn crazy irises, then next thing you know, Katara's in all sorts of unspeakable positions and the concept of "bending" is taken waaay too far.

Hopefully they recognize the show for it's beauty and purity and stick to harmless shipping.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 22, 2007)

Jove said:


> Well, here's two from a Japanese site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, NOTHING escapes Rule 34 xD



			
				Superstarseven said:
			
		

> I'm just not seeing a Japanese kid caring about Huey torturing himself by watching BET. That stuff doesn't translate. Wow all that racial humor lost in translation, The R.Kelly trial...Yeah I don't know.
> Avatar works with dubbing though, it's more fitting and it's a serial format which is what animation fans in Japan are used to. Thing is since it's on cable it might not get *huge* exposure but I hope it gains a nice audience there.



I'm not so sure about that, maybe, maybe not, because of the vast Chinese and Korean influences in Avatar, and this new "Hating the Korean Wave" in japan is mingling on the twilight. Granted, it may be a minority sentiment, it's still disturbing nonetheless.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2007)

>_> I always find the irony of Anime style is that Asian characters (which the entirety of the avatarverse is btw) have far bigger eyes than the white portrayal of white characters.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 23, 2007)

ROFL @ japanese Boondocks, the theme song doesnt work without a hiphop song. They shoulda got Nujabes to do it.


And Jove dont count on it. There will be avatar hentai in no time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Not as funny as Japanese Boondocks



good lord that was so funny.  Also the opening was just so weird and inappropriate.

Weird in general for the "dubber culture" to hear their shit dubbed.  like hearing Disney characters in Kingdom Hearts raw.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 23, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> good lord that was so funny.  Also the opening was just so weird and inappropriate.
> 
> Weird in general for the "dubber culture" to hear their shit dubbed.  like hearing Disney characters in Kingdom Hearts raw.


I kinda like Donald's Japanese voice, it's cute.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 23, 2007)

Jove said:


> Well, here's two from a Japanese site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, cumbending.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 23, 2007)

Reminds me of some so called Japanese artist making a lifesize anime style statue of a dude "bending" his cum into a lasso.... Bah, what they won't call art.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 23, 2007)

I would just like to point this out before we even hear the Japanesa V/A for Zuko.


Dante voiced Zuko>>>>>all other zuko's.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 23, 2007)

This is truth.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 23, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Reminds me of some so called Japanese artist making a lifesize anime style statue of a dude "bending" his cum into a lasso.... Bah, what they won't call art.



O_O...must everything be ruined with impurities? ::sigh:: time will tell I guess...I heard just a little of the japanese avatar and all the voices sound pretty alright. It's funny when it comes to anime being dubbed into english everyone loves to immediately jump on the hate wagon, but when japan dubs our pseudo anime no one seems to be too up in arms about it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 23, 2007)

It wasn't an Avatar statue at all you know o_o


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone find out who the seiyū's are for the Japanese cast?  I wanna know who they got to voice Zuko.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 23, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Anyone find out who the seiyū's are for the Japanese cast?  I wanna know who they got to voice Zuko.



Aang is played by Asuka Nakase
Zuko is played by Tomoyoshi Fukatsu

Were you expecting people a little more well-known?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't really agree with some of the few that are saying that the Japanese VAs are better than the American VAs in the new dubbed Avatar. For me, maybe it's because they were the first with Avatar, or maybe I've become use to their voices after all these years, or maybe they're just that good of voice actors, but I like the American VAs a lot more than the Japanese VAs.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 23, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I don't really agree with some of the few that are saying that the Japanese VAs are better than the American VAs in the new dubbed Avatar. For me, maybe it's because they were the first with Avatar, or maybe I've become use to their voices after all these years, or maybe they're just that good of voice actors, but I like the American VAs a lot more than the Japanese VAs.



there are a lot of "wish I was born with a japanese dick" tards that automatically think that jap anything is initially better.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 23, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> Aang is played by Asuka Nakase
> Zuko is played by Tomoyoshi Fukatsu
> 
> Were you expecting people a little more well-known?



Just wanted to know who they got to voice Zuko.  I have no idea who Tomoyoshi Fukatsu is.  Tried to google him and found jack shit.  Any idea who he is?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 23, 2007)

I assume the Tomoyoshi Fukazu listed at ANN is the same person and even then we only have background characters listed so either way, ANN's got squat


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 23, 2007)

As was said before, it's hard to imagine a different voice for Zuko. Even though some of Dante Basco's delivery choices are... unique, sometimes. 

On the subject of Dante Basco, here's something I forgot to post before. Yes, he is Rufio, but he's so much more than that:

**Warning: if you haven't seen these before, it may augment the way you watch Avatar for a while**


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]MX7_oaJfu_8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]4WQjv4fqXEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 23, 2007)

WOooooooooooooooooooooooooooow 

everytime i hear zuko now, he's gonna start rapping.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 23, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I assume the Tomoyoshi Fukazu listed at ANN is the same person and even then we only have background characters listed so either way, ANN's got squat



Just checked ANN myself, and it might be Fukazu instead of Fukatsu.  Thanks for the find.



LeathaFace said:


> WOooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
> 
> everytime i hear zuko now, he's gonna start rapping.



 It's not that hard to imagine that if you've ever seen an episode of Disney's American Dragon where Dante Basco voices the lead character, Jake Long, who tends to rap from time to time.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Just checked ANN myself, and it might be Fukazu instead of Fukatsu.  Thanks for the find.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that hard to imagine that if you've ever seen an episode of Disney's American Dragon where Dante Basco voices the lead character, Jake Long, who tends to rap from time to time.


That's the part I tend to try my hardest to ignore XD American Dragon is fail <.<


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's the part I tend to try my hardest to ignore XD American Dragon is fail <.<



 The show's not that bad.  I think it's a pretty good show, but Jake's rapping can be annoying.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> The show's not that bad.  I think it's a pretty good show, but Jake's rapping can be annoying.



DRAGON UP!!!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I don't really agree with some of the few that are saying that the Japanese VAs are better than the American VAs in the new dubbed Avatar. For me, maybe it's because they were the first with Avatar, or maybe I've become use to their voices after all these years, or maybe they're just that good of voice actors, but I like the American VAs a lot more than the Japanese VAs.





Wuzzman said:


> there are a lot of "wish I was born with a japanese dick" tards that automatically think that jap anything is initially better.


Basically beat me to it. At lot of people try too hard to fit into the Japanese culture. As mentioned before, I think a lot of the favoritism over Japanese VAs is that you're really not paying attention to what is being said. Most people who listen to the voice are more interested with reading subtitles at the bottom of the screen, as the most Japanese they know is four or five words, opposed to having to actually listen to the (English) voice acting, and a lot of the criticism comes in then.


Stallyns808 said:


> Just checked ANN myself, and it might be Fukazu instead of Fukatsu.  Thanks for the find.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that hard to imagine that if you've ever seen an episode of Disney's American Dragon where Dante Basco voices the lead character, Jake Long, who tends to rap from time to time.


lol, I've seen a few episodes from that show. Never noticed the two, but now that you brought it up I can definitely see the connection  Some weird tooth fairy episode was the last one I saw though, and kind of lost interest.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

is this show over yet?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope, but I believe it will be by sometime next year.


----------



## Snow (Dec 24, 2007)

Captain_Phallus said:


> is this show over yet?



It's on the last season- of this particular story, anyway.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> The show's not that bad.  I think it's a pretty good show, but Jake's rapping can be annoying.


I don't like it : / I feel like it's trying to cash in with a half-assed attempt at wannamie, and asian culture(seems mostly a hackneyed attempt to portray Chinese culture mostly) : /


----------



## Snow (Dec 24, 2007)

Captain_Phallus said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Meh. We fed the troll.



ReikaiDemon said:


> I don't like it : / I feel like it's trying to cash in with a half-assed attempt at wannamie, and asian culture(seems mostly a hackneyed attempt to portray Chinese culture mostly) : /



I've never watched a full episode but I've seen bits and pieces of it and it doesn't seem that bad as the characters evolve, etc.- sadly: because the target audience is kids it's one of those shows they ride out with no end in sight and no real goal. IE: Kim Possible-esque shows.

It will air until a newer show gets better ratings then it does.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2007)

nso said:


> Meh. We fed the troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that most people underestimate kids, they can grasp stories and concepts well, even something as complicated for their age, Harry Potter. I like Avatar because one of the reasons why is that they portray a good story, with good themes and concepts; and it's still targeted at kids. Hopefully, this will bring up a trend in enriching serials : /


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I don't like it : / I feel like it's trying to cash in with a half-assed attempt at wannamie, and asian culture(seems mostly a hackneyed attempt to portray Chinese culture mostly) : /



This post somehow reminded me of that Jackie Chan animated show on The WB.

What an awesome show that was.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> This post somehow reminded me of that Jackie Chan animated show on The WB.
> 
> What an awesome show that was.


Uncle reminded me so painfully of my actual relatives XD


----------



## Snow (Dec 24, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> This post somehow reminded me of that Jackie Chan animated show on The WB.
> 
> What an awesome show that was.



I actually liked that show. If I watch it at my age now I doubt I'd have the same opinion.

Avatar is the best cartoon directed towards kids on TV in America right now, IMHO. I wonder what the age demographics are like.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

nso said:


> I actually liked that show. If I watch it at my age now I doubt I'd have the same opinion.
> 
> Avatar is the best cartoon directed towards kids on TV in America right now, IMHO. I wonder what the age demographics are like.



I'd imagine 8-13, but I could be way off.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> This post somehow reminded me of that Jackie Chan animated show on The WB.
> 
> What an awesome show that was.



 I used to love watching that show, but stopped after awhile as it started to remind me of Pokemon where they kept reusing the same damn plot over and over and over again.  Uncle was definitely the best character on that show.  The same guy that voiced Uncle in 'Jackie Chan Adventures' was also the voice of Monk Gyatso.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 24, 2007)

I like American Dragon. Lol, it's about a biracial kid living in New York that discovers he has Dragon powers. If you think that it's only about portraying Chinese culture, then you've missed the entire point of the series. It's more multicultural, if anything.

I mean, really. The kid raps.

Also, Jackie Chan adventures was awesome.

Jade was my favorite character.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Also, Jackie Chan adventures was awesome.
> 
> Jade was my favorite character.



Jade was awesome.

She'd screw up like 90% of the missions they went on but she was still awesome.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2007)

WTF?

C'mon ppl discuss Avatar !  

So where's uncle and what is he up to?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 24, 2007)

JB008 said:


> So where's uncle and what is he up to?



Drinking tea


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Nah that wont work, even though i love pr0n very much. Instead lets combine the two & talk about Avatar pr0n. Man that Katara is one genius, using that bloodbending of hers to move more blood into Aang's penis was brilliant. Oooh how i envy aang, the way he cum inside Katara without fear of her getting prego.


True, true 

She also could use the waterbending to prevent the egg from coming, or clear out the tubes beforehand . Or clean everything out after.

Though if she does screw up, she'd have to wait until the moon for her to bloodbend the baby off her uteran wall.

Okay this conversation is really going downhill fast.

So yay, 4 days until a potentially new episode 

AVATAR CHRISTMAS FANART GET!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2007)

Delete these posts or you will be banned. 

I lol'd @ the arrow though.

But seriously, that would be a lol.b& if a mod comes into this thread.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Dec 24, 2007)

This show is good, I bet if the creators were dedicated to it like Naruto, the series would be much longer. I heard there's only going to be 60 episodes which is sad.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 24, 2007)

That's true. But it's also possible for a series to run on for way too long, so i'd rather have a short great series. Than a long, boring, repetitive one.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 24, 2007)

I would love for the series to continue with a timeskip, though. That would be awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2007)

SleepingDeath said:


> Good point! But then we'd still have to worry about HIV/AIDS.
> 
> This show is good, I bet if the creators were dedicated to it like Naruto, the series would be much longer. I heard there's only going to be 60 episodes which is sad.


It was posted a few weeks ago an interview with the creators that this current arc of the Avatar saving the world from the Fire Nation which had been the objective since episode 1, would be done by episode 60. Which I think is plenty long for an arc. Once that is done, they intend to have a couple of more seasons. It isn't going to be done anytime soon.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

^Actually there's gonna be a total of 61 episodes since season 3 is confirmed to have a total of 21 episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Actually there's gonna be a total of 61 episodes since season 3 is confirmed to have a total of 21 episodes.


I rounded


----------



## Juubi (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol. I certainly hope it doesn't end with this current book.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> It was posted a few weeks ago an interview with the creators that this current arc of the Avatar saving the world from the Fire Nation which had been the objective since episode 1, would be done by episode 60. Which I think is plenty long for an arc. Once that is done, they intend to have a couple of more seasons. It isn't going to be done anytime soon.



More specifically it was mentioned that Aang's story will be wrapped up this season, which will basically have to make every end meet in the show anyways, leaving out the aftermath of a newly organized Fire Nation and more depth on bending and the Avatars.


Waterbending abortions caught my eye.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol, waterbending abortions would catch anyone's eye.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Dec 24, 2007)

I having the feeling that Aang will die in the end and the next avatar will be his son/daughter with Katara since the next avatar is expected to be from the Water Tribe.

~just a thought.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 24, 2007)

IDK if aang were to have impregnated katara, with the use of her bloodbending to his penis  then died wouldnt the creators want to make the child an airbender??? So that way the avatar cycle continues. Well if there are no airbenders left that is.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

SleepingDeath said:


> I having the feeling that Aang will die in the end and the next avatar will be his son/daughter with Katara since the next avatar is expected to be from the Water Tribe.
> 
> ~just a thought.



I just can't see how following Aang's son/daughter on an identical mission to become the Avatar would be entertaining, but I guess it's possible


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2007)

Juubi said:


> I would love for the series to continue with a timeskip, though. That would be awesome.



timeskips are always awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 25, 2007)

Alright, what in the sam hill fuck happened here? These last two pages weren't as disturbing as the Basco Brothers, but it's closer than anything should get.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 27, 2007)

haha so does 313 air on friday???


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 27, 2007)

If I catch any of you guys pulling anything like what I just deleted again, you're going to get lol.Banned. Kay?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> haha so does 313 air on friday???



It should be airing then. If we don't get it then, we_ should_ it get on atleast Saturday.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 27, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> It should be airing then. If we don't get it then, we_ should_ it get on atleast Saturday.



Where did you hear that it was airing Friday? I haven't seen any confirmation for it airing or not.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 27, 2007)

Jove said:


> Where did you hear that it was airing Friday? I haven't seen any confirmation for it airing or not.



Wishful thinking, if it happens to pop up then great!
The Western Air Temple caught people by surprise so no one was really ready for it but I'm sure there are some Canadians with their finger on the record button already.


----------



## plox (Dec 27, 2007)

im pretty sure there will be a new epidode on friday

because the same station that aired episode 12 in canada is doing a marathon of avatar so they might show a new one in the end of the marathon on friday


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> If I catch any of you guys pulling anything like what I just deleted again, you're going to get lol.Banned. Kay?


Told you guys 


Jove said:


> Where did you hear that it was airing Friday? I haven't seen any confirmation for it airing or not.


They have scheduled for tomorrow night an episode of Avatar on Canada's YTV station. However they have not indicated if it is new or not. Do they have repeats there? Please answer this O Canadians for because I live IN AMERICA! I am unaware.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 27, 2007)

plox said:


> im pretty sure there will be a new epidode on friday
> 
> because the same station that aired episode 12 in canada is doing a marathon of avatar so they might show a new one in the end of the marathon on friday



The reason I'm skeptical about this is that I haven't read anything about YTV promoting a new episode, so I wouldn't expect anything other than a marathon of shows.

There's also an episode scheduled for January 4th; they could simply just be using repeats to establish the new time slot. You know, things that Nick would do if they didn't clearly despise the show.


----------



## dwabn (Dec 27, 2007)

Hold on so is it confirmed that 313 will air friaday this week or is it just speculation?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2007)

dwabn said:


> Hold on so is it confirmed that 313 will air friaday this week or is it just speculation?


I'd say expect nothing and be pleasantly surprised if it does happen. Hopefully Canada comes through for us.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 27, 2007)

^Or if not, who do we blame?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 28, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> They have scheduled for tomorrow night an episode of Avatar on Canada's YTV station. However they have not indicated if it is new or not. Do they have repeats there? Please answer this O Canadians for because I live IN AMERICA! I am unaware.



As far as I've noticed, everytime Avatar is on Friday nights, it's been a new episode. So theres a chance it could be. Albeit, they're now showing reruns of every other anime on the channel on Fridays now (besides Deathnote, it still being brand new here). You never know, just cross your fingers, I guess


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 28, 2007)

what happened to the rest of the series? or was that it?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 28, 2007)

*The last episode so far is the one where Zuko meets with the gaang, right? *


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *The last episode so far is the one where Zuko meets with the gaang, right? *



Yeah. It's a possibility that 313 could air tonight. Actually, Canada could conceivably get 314 and 315 sometime soon, but there's a very small chance that could happen. As for America, no one knows when the episodes will resume, but it could be February or March.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jove said:


> Yeah. It's a possibility that 313 could air tonight. Actually, Canada could conceivably get 314 and 315 sometime soon, but there's a very small chance that could happen. As for America, no one knows when the episodes will resume, but it could be February or March.



Damn lucky Canadians.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Damn lucky Canadians.



Seriously. Luckily, they are our neighboring country and speak the same language. And they are a polite peoples, and share.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 28, 2007)

Did I hear that we could have a new ep soon!!!


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2007)

seems like it

any news if there is a new episode?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2007)

Muk said:


> seems like it
> 
> any news if there is a new episode?



We'll know shortly after 9:00. I wouldn't _expect_ anything, but it might happen.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 28, 2007)

A person named Fanfare said that it is going to air tonight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> A person named Fanfare said that it is going to air tonight.



I saw that, too; seems a little sparse to be believable. Doesn't even name a source or anything, and I haven't seen any other Canadian fans come out with real confirmation. 

If "The Runaway" airs as 6:00, that'll be the confirmation, I guess.


----------



## Noah (Dec 28, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Did I hear that we could have a new ep soon!!!



We can expect a new episode EVERY Friday!

....just don't expect your expectations to be real!

(80%)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like 306 began the marathon tonight, so 312 will be the seventh episode. There will not be a new episode tonight.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn it. No new avatar, that's very not


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2007)

Righto, I'll check back at 10, hopefully this pessimism is ill founded.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 28, 2007)

Darn it, it looks like there won't be any new episode. I'll hope for the best anyway, though.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

New ep wont air tonight


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought it was clear, that Avatar won't be airing a new episode until next year.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 28, 2007)

8S... does nick like show a timetable in their site? or does avatar just randomly air x_X?

im getting confused with all this 'air tonight', 'air tomorrow', 'air next year'
then the second u know its already out like 312 x_D


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Canada > US, thus YTV > Nick


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Canada > US, thus YTV > Nick


Well, then just watch it on Veoh, if it won't air here, someone will add it there if it aired elsewhere.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, I just confirmed it, the new ep won't be airing tonight, the avatar marathon just ended, and Gundam Seed Destiny is being shown now.

Hopefully it airs next week, instead of the predicted Feb/March that matches the US airing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 28, 2007)

Probably got in a lot of trouble from Nick (Nick owns the show, they just sell it to YTV) for having shown it before them. As such they likely won't get the new episodes until after it starts with Nick. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they don't show 313 until after Nick does.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, then just watch it on Veoh, if it won't air here, someone will add it there if it aired elsewhere.



Why cant i just watch it on YTV? It will be there before veoh.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Why cant i just watch it on YTV? It will be there before veoh.


I know, it's a just in case kind of thing for people who don't have access to YTV


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya, but i do


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 28, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> Ya, but i do


I know  , therefore, end of conversation for you


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2007)

To all those who don't know the schedule, it's supposed to be an avatar episode every two weeks. But that doesn't necessarily always happen.



Pimp of Pimps said:


> *The last episode so far is the one where Zuko meets with the gaang, right? *



Yep it was Polygon, don't worry it's taking so long that I think that everyone is become a little shaky with knowing exactly what is going on.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 29, 2007)

well, I for one can't wait till chapter 13 hits the web. Watching Zuko train Aang is gonna be soo awesome!


Sunuvmann said:


> Probably got in a lot of trouble from Nick (Nick owns the show, they just sell it to YTV) for having shown it before them. As such they likely won't get the new episodes until after it starts with Nick. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they don't show 313 until after Nick does.


considering they aired 312 before nick did I'm thinking it really doesn't matter. My guess is both nick and ytv own the rights to air for avatar thus nick and ytv each have to purchase the episodes, when they show them is completely up to them.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> well, I for one can't wait till chapter 13 hits the web. Watching Zuko train Aang is gonna be soo awesome!



Ditto I can't wait...it could be really cool or really funny depending on Zuko if he retains last episode's akwardness or not.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 29, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> well, I for one can't wait till chapter 13 hits the web. Watching Zuko train Aang is gonna be soo awesome!
> 
> considering they aired 312 before nick did I'm thinking it really doesn't matter. My guess is both nick and ytv own the rights to air for avatar thus nick and ytv each have to purchase the episodes, when they show them is completely up to them.


Kako, where have you been? =o o=


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2007)

So did the episode air or not?  Because avatar-chapter is getting my hopes up.  If it did, how was it?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

According to the Canadians, there was no 313.  Nothing but reruns, reruns, and you guessed it, reruns...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> considering they aired 312 before nick did I'm thinking it really doesn't matter. My guess is both nick and ytv own the rights to air for avatar thus nick and ytv each have to purchase the episodes, when they show them is completely up to them.



Avatar is a Nickelodeon show, produced and owned by Nick alone. Nick provides Avatar to all the worldwide Nick stations that air the show, and other foreign stations that own the rights to air it as well. YTV simply has the rights to air the show in Canada, which does not have a Nick satellite station.

This is what makes YTV's airing of 312 so illogical, at least to me; why would Nick provide them the episode if they were on hiatus until who-knows-when?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jove said:


> Avatar is a Nickelodeon show, produced and owned by Nick alone. Nick provides Avatar to all the worldwide Nick stations that air the show, and other foreign stations that own the rights to air it as well. YTV simply has the rights to air the show in Canada, which does not have a Nick satellite station.
> 
> This is what makes YTV's airing of 312 so illogical, at least to me; why would Nick provide them the episode if they were on hiatus until who-knows-when?



*BLAME CANADA!  BLAME CANADA!*


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 29, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> *BLAME CANADA!  BLAME CANADA!*



*IT'S NOT LIKE THEY'RE EVEN A REAL COUNTRY ANYWAY!*


----------



## plox (Dec 29, 2007)

YEAh lets Blame the place where i live!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Stallyns808 said:
> 
> 
> > *BLAME CANADA!  BLAME CANADA!*
> ...


*MY SON COULD HAVE BEEN A DOCTOR OR A LAWYER ITS TRUE!
INSTEAD HE WOUND UP LIKE A PIGGY ON A BARBECUE!
SHOULD WE BLAME THE MATCHES?
SHOULD WE BLAME THE FIRE?
OR THE DOCTORS THAT ALLOWED HIM TO EXPIRE!?

HECK NO!*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2007)

Mider T said:


> So did the episode air or not?  Because avatar-chapter is getting my hopes up.  If it did, how was it?



Oh boy... Ok, there's your problem right there. I was hoping there was some other reason people assumed the episode was going to air. Alright:

Do not believed a fucking WORD that goddamn site says. 

It's just about the most disreputable site you could find; it just posts whatever rumor it finds and nonchalantly brushes it off when it is proven false. They're obsessed with manipulating as many hits it can generate. All they do is rip their videos off Veoh anyway, AND, best of all, they are known to infect people with spyware.


You're out-of-date, Stallyns; we blame Scientology now.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol Scientology.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> *MY SON COULD HAVE BEEN A DOCTOR OR A LAWYER ITS TRUE!
> INSTEAD HE WOUND UP LIKE A PIGGY ON A BARBECUE!
> SHOULD WE BLAME THE MATCHES?
> SHOULD WE BLAME THE FIRE?
> ...





Jove said:


> You're out-of-date, Stallyns; we blame Scientology now.



*BLAME SCIENTOLOGY
BLAME SCIENTOLOGY
WITH ALL THEIR DIANETICS HULLABALOO
AND THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) RON HUBBARD TOO
BLAME SCIENTOLOGY
SHAME ON SCIENTOLOGY*

​


----------



## narutofangd (Dec 29, 2007)

I miss avatar


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 29, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> I miss avatar


Well, we're all in the same boat now, too bad we don't have any oars.....


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 29, 2007)

How dare you all blame scientology!!!!I cant wait until the return Of Xenu, so i can laugh as he murders you all in cold blood. Me, Brian, & Mike will have our own bunker in Cali.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2007)

Fine. I blame the Super Adventure Club. 

But anyway, I got good news, guys. Over at Nick.com, they list on their schedule an airing of Avatar on Friday, January 11, at 8:30 PM. 

This could be good, since it's the normal timeslot and they don't show repeats on the main network at all. 

Or, they could just be reestablishing repeats of Avatar in it's timeslot. If that's the case, I wouldn't be surprised if they run through all 11 chapters week-by-week, and return with new episodes in late March. Or it could just be a fluke.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2007)

Nick and it's well-known flukes


----------



## narutofangd (Dec 29, 2007)

Whats the Hell are you on talking about Boats 


Anyway  We have to wait till Jan the 11  Quik somebody do thye math how long till that


----------



## Altron (Dec 29, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Whats the Hell are you on talking about Boats
> 
> 
> Anyway  We have to wait till Jan the 11  Quik somebody do thye math how long till that



13 Days left


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 29, 2007)

Well you guys said new episodes in February yes? I'm thinking because it is significant to the series, we will probably get from 309 to 311 starting on the 11th of Jan. with 312 airing first Friday in February.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 29, 2007)

i thought so at first but after watching some of it there isn't many flashbacks to things they did 5 seconds ago and stuff, also there isn't as much plot development and the show isn't as deep there is nothing outstanding about it. All right show, all right plot, we know the avatar will win, that's about it really.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 29, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Kako, where have you been? =o o=



I know I'm late on this one, but huh?


Jove said:


> Fine. I blame the Super Adventure Club.
> 
> But anyway, I got good news, guys. Over at Nick.com, they list on their schedule an airing of Avatar on Friday, January 11, at 8:30 PM.
> 
> ...


well, they did rerun than invasion of firenation special, but for the most part your right they only rerun avatar on nicktoons network. More of nick's tomfoolery  reruns would bring the show the much needed attention it deserves.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2007)

Brokensharingan said:


> i thought so at first but after watching some of it there isn't many flashbacks to things they did 5 seconds ago and stuff, also there isn't as much plot development and the show isn't as deep there is nothing outstanding about it. All right show, all right plot, we know the avatar will win, that's about it really.


Well one of the good things of the show is each episode, you start off with what you need to know. Who Aang is, who the main characters are, and specific events they reference in each episode with the mini flashback at the beginning. With that most episodes can stand alone. Hence, few repeats.


----------



## Trias (Dec 30, 2007)

Brokensharingan said:


> i thought so at first but after watching some of it there isn't many flashbacks to things they did 5 seconds ago and stuff, also there isn't as much plot development and the show isn't as deep there is nothing outstanding about it. All right show, all right plot, we know the avatar will win, that's about it really.



 Yeah, instead, we prefer Naruto with a flashback of every damn thing that happened. Yay.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jan 11th huh?

I guess I'll survive.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea me too. They eventually air the rest of the episodes right?


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 31, 2007)

In the meantime enjoy some more Japanese Avatar...with Subs!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y03z-m3kY2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 31, 2007)

hng? thats a fandub? x_X... no wonder kartara sounded so western 8(


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 31, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> In the meantime enjoy some more Japanese Avatar...with Subs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voices in the fandub is a meh.  Toph and Ozai's Angels didn't sound too bad though.  Katara's voice was flat and not much emotion in it.  Aang's was too girly and Sokka was somewhat okay.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2007)

Hahahaha, I remember that thing. It was made at some VA's forum. The thread was a hilarious read, with the other members either effusive with praise or trying to politely criticize the performances. One guy did say that the girl who voiced Katara "outdid Mae Whitman."


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 31, 2007)

You've got a good memory Jove.
Picnic
And wow...Viacom is super quick, the video has been removed.
Damn those Nick Nazis.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2007)

Superstarseven said:


> You've got a good memory Jove.
> Picnic
> And wow...Viacom is super quick, the video has been removed.
> Damn those Nick Nazis.



Not really, I only saw it a few months ago. 

And good lord, it was even WORSE than I remembered. "You blew Mae Whitman out of the water." Wow, what a fucking richard. That guy needs a machete-to-skull lobotomy; Mae Whitman _is_ Katara.


Viacom... interesting how they try to cleanse Youtube and hassle people trying to practice their dub skills about videos containing Avatar material that has already been broadcast on Nick. Yet, they provide new episodes, episodes that they themselves haven't aired, for YTV to show, knowing they'll be on the net within hours of air. Who's doing more damage?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 1, 2008)

Ohh yall talking about the VAA japanese dub of Avatar. While that dub was lil lackluster Rina-Chan(Toph) delivers as always.  I'm actually registered there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess what? 313 is apparently airing right now in Canada:


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jan 4, 2008)

NOT FAIR I WANT TO WATCH IT WHEN WILL IT BE UPLOADED!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

CANADAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Jan 4, 2008)

Waffles and Pancakes said:


> NOT FAIR I WANT TO WATCH IT WHEN WILL IT BE UPLOADED!?!??!?!?!?!??!



Chill, damn.

Awesome if 13 is airing, too bad if it's not.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome. hopefully it'll be upladed soon


----------



## Nexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Just read the apparent plot synopsis for the latest episode on wikipedia and it sounds interesting.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope they give the link soon so i can watch it before I go to bed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

*punches a beaver


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can watch 13 here. 

here


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 4, 2008)

312 was up within a few hours... it's just a waiting game now.

Obviously, I still canot fathom _why_ these episodes are being provided to YTV while Nick is on break,, but now I wonder _how many_ episodes Viacom has provided to YTV, because I've heard that 316-321 are still being worked on, so YTV might be running into a wall here soon.


----------



## plox (Jan 4, 2008)

THis new episode was really good 

but it was mainly focused on Zuko and Aang


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hello. Zuko here. 8D


----------



## Emery (Jan 4, 2008)

plox said:


> THis new episode was really good
> 
> but it was mainly focused on Zuko and Aang




Shut up.  Nobody likes you Canadians.  Always rubbing new episodes of Avatar we haven't seen in our faces....


----------



## Noah (Jan 4, 2008)

Goddamn you Canada. How dare you make me wait a measly few hours before I can bask in the glory that you have already seen. I shall make sure you are severely raped and punished for this!

No wait. What I meant to say was: wtffff isitupyet?! WHER CAN I DOWNLAODS?!? LINKZ PLX!

Now. Really. What the hell is Zango and is it safe to watch it through Avatarchapters?


----------



## taku (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't wait for 313 to be uploaded. The next few hours will feel like an eternity.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 4, 2008)

Noah said:


> Now. Really. What the hell is Zango and is it safe to watch it through Avatarchapters?



NO!

It's like the Trojan fucking horse!


----------



## plox (Jan 4, 2008)

stop the hate on canadians 
we cant help it that our country is better 

HAHA now you must wait for the episode

its a pretty good episode still

has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Noah (Jan 4, 2008)

Adonis said:


> NO!
> 
> It's like the Trojan fucking horse!



I figured as much.

Ack. I suppose I'll just have to wait the whopping 12 hours, 8 of which I'll most likely be sleeping through anyway.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 4, 2008)

plox said:


> THis new episode was really good
> 
> * but it was mainly focused on Zuko and Aang*



No way?!!! Really!!? I mean you would think with an episode title like that it would be focused on Cabbage Man or something.


----------



## plox (Jan 4, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> No way?!!! Really!!? I mean you would think with an episode title like that it would be focused on Cabbage Man or something.



well i didnt know the title


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah Canada you've collectively angered me today.  what with this, the 2 hour ABC news special we were forced to see in school all about how you get your drugs at 1/3 the prices we did and yet those bitches interviewed whined about the price, that and I'm 32% sure that beavers cut down this tree that made my commute 15 minutes longer 

+1 postcount


----------



## plox (Jan 4, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> yeah Canada you've collectively angered me today.  what with this, the 2 hour ABC news special we were forced to see in school all about how you get your drugs at 1/3 the prices we did and yet those bitches interviewed whined about the price, that and I'm 32% sure that beavers cut down this tree that made my commute 15 minutes longer
> 
> +1 postcount



 well some of our drugs are free too
like our health care
there arnt beavers walking around everywhere in canada


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone posted some screencaps.....


Spoilers!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome screencaps, seems like this will be an interesting episode afterall.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It also seems that there are some fire benders who aren't loyal to the Fire Lord. Interesting, I thought there had to be some sort of Fire Bender rebels somewhere.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 4, 2008)

This is intresting.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 4, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems that there are some fire benders who aren't loyal to the Fire Lord. Interesting, I thought there had to be some sort of Fire Bender rebels somewhere.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 According to the spoiler those people were the original fire benders and that the current style was adapted from that.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy crap, that episode looks like it's gonna be awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see dragons in it!  Does that mean Zuko will get one of his own like both of his great grandfathers?  That would be fucking awesome!




So where's the link?


----------



## Gamble (Jan 5, 2008)

i like canada for their premature Avatar releases into the internet of US browsers.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally DRAGONS.  For a sec I assumed they all died out in the 100 years since the war started since the only dragons shown were Sozen and Roku's dragons.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

Need link nao.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 5, 2008)

I said:


> If you need someone to carry your seed, let me know. +reps



While I appreciate the offer, aren't you a dude?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, my favorite part of the episode was when Sokka was trying to get Zuko pissed off. I cracked up so fucking hard.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lawls, insta-firebending knowledge. Touche, writers. Touche.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just finished watching 313 and it was a pretty cool episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping Zuko would get his own dragon, damn. 




Thanks to Trigger for providing the link.



I said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lawls, insta-firebending knowledge. Touche, writers. Touche.



LOL, you got a point there.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 5, 2008)

Good episode the Zuko & Aang humor dynamic works really well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But if Zuko lost his "inner fire" because he stopped chasing after Aang wouldn't his firebending have taken a bit of hit during the majority of Book 2?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Katara continues to be a slutbitch 
forgive me if I wish for her to be killed off now.

And that Dragon thing was pretty cool, cant wait for the next episode which I'm guessing will feature Iroh, now that Aang has mastered Firebending.


----------



## Kage (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



zuko and aang 

geezus katara was awfully catty


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 5, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL @ Katara comment.  I may be a Zutara fan but I was never really a fan of Katara's character.  She definitely needs to be bitch slapped atleast once.

I don't think Aang has mastered firebending yet, just that now he understands the element better.  He was always afraid of it, which is why he couldn't firebend, but now that he doesn't have that fear anymore and now is able to bend it.  Zuko will still have to teach him all the forms as well as lightning bending and redirection.  Though now because of this episode, I wonder if Zuko can successfully bend lightning now?  I hope in the next few episodes we have Zuko attempting to bend lightning and that it's GAR as fuck.  It's something I've been waiting for him to do since they showed firebenders can use lightning.  I'm also wondering if Zuko will ever be able to bend a different color of fire like Azula.






kageneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, the Zuko and Aang interaction was pretty funny especially right before the two dragons popped out and Aang was trying to steal some of Zuko's fire.  I'm still waiting for the epic Zuko and Toph interaction.  BTW, Toph's little story on how she learned how to earthbend was pretty sweet and cute. 

 Zuko should've just punched Sokka in the face as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought a fusion was going to happen when they did that last dance step.


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a fusion was going to happen when they did that last dance step.



"Fusion ha!" = Gotenks


----------



## Gamble (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty awesome episode. I was kind of expecting a rushed production leading up to the climax of the season, but there was a good portion of Zuko/Aang dialogue and character interaction, something I wasn't really expecting. 

I'd like to think that their knowledge from the Masters will actually grant them a stronger ability to bend, rather than this just be used as a shortcut for Aang to learn firebending in a short amount of time.


----------



## secret_toad (Jan 5, 2008)

awesome episode i loved it but it felt kinda short.
Is a new episode coming out this week or in 2?


----------



## infinite (Jan 5, 2008)

Timbers said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed, it was a verry good eps.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2008)

secret_toad said:


> awesome episode i loved it but it felt kinda short.
> Is a new episode coming out this week or in 2?



It's supposed to be out on the 11th.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 5, 2008)

i dont know where to post thi , i think here is best

*Season 1(water)*

ep 1
ep 2
ep 3
ep 4
ep 5
ep 6
ep 7
ep 8
ep 9
ep 10
ep 11
ep 12
ep 13
ep 14
ep 15
ep 16
ep 17
ep 18
ep 19-1






*Season 2(earth)*

ep 1
ep 2
ep 3
ep 4
ep 5
ep 6
ep 7
ep 8
ep 9
ep 10
ep 11
ep 12
ep 13
ep 14
ep 15
ep 16
ep 17
ep 18
ep 19
ep 20

*Season 3(fire)*

ep 1

ep 3
ep 4
ep 5
ep 6
ep 7
ep 8
ep 9
ep 10
ep 11
ep 12

episode 13 will air on friday so ill put it up then!!!  :worship:  :worship:    :supersj:  :icon_lol: 
I will also allow requests to every single anime in the universe!!!!!!!(ones that exist and have episodes!!!?
(I dont know if this is allowed, although its not pirate, anyway please tell me if it is!!!)


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 5, 2008)

finally watched it. awesome again. dancing dragon style was awesome.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 5, 2008)

wat is dancing dragon style?


----------



## Hio (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome episode, Zuko and Aang are awesome


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> wat is dancing dragon style?


It's a set in dragon style kung fu, which helps Aang and Zuko set down the basic forms of firebending.
This episode was awesome, though, the dialog at the end was funny, sounded like stoner speak almost XD


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 5, 2008)

Zuko didnt want to say it but he had to. Lol I think the dancing dragon is a cool name. *pokes Zuko with a stick*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2008)

On another note, I wonder when the heck Hawkie is going to come back?
Argh, I bet Hawkie was another McGuffin....


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 5, 2008)

Heh, yeah, their Dragon Dance did remind me of the Fusion Dance a little. I can see it now...

*FUUUU - SION - HAAAA!!!! = ZAANG*


----------



## Memos (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that was some of the best animation that the avatar has had when the dragons came out.

and baby toph was SOOOOOOOOO frickin cute,lol


----------



## Hio (Jan 5, 2008)

Why don't Sokka and Katara except Zuko


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

> FUUUU - SION - HAAAA!!!! = ZAANG


No no no. It's Anko, just so everyone can try to make that another reason Avatar allegedly steals from Naruto.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gasp! Is this the power-up for Zuko that everyone was crying about?! Rainbow Bending?!

Red flames!
Blue flames!
Green flames!?
Purple flames?!

Sounds sweet to me.


----------



## taku (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Very informative episode. I really enjoyed seeing Toph learn Earthbending for the first time. And learning more about Iroh was cool. Great episode.

When Aang and Zuko were performing the Dragon Dance, I too half expected them to fuse. 






Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Azula is gonna piss herself. :rofl


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2008)

taku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or in the case of the weird Azula/Zuko Shippers, wetting herself in a different way.


----------



## taku (Jan 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or in the case of the weird Azula/Zuko Shippers, wetting herself in a different way.



Um..ah...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2008)

taku said:


> Um..ah...


Yeah...There are those too....The horrors of shipping and rule 34 abound.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hio said:


> Why don't Sokka and Katara except Zuko



Well, I can't say much for Katara. but Sokka seems to be accepting him. I mean, he's already comfortable enough to fuck around with him. Did Sokka poking him not give that away 



memos159 said:


> and baby toph was SOOOOOOOOO frickin cute,lol



She really was. I let out a collective "Awwww" when she started laughing.



JB the Jedi said:


> Thnx for appreciating it.
> 
> But yeah Good ep overall, I'm warming up to Zuko a lil'.



Yeah, I was surprised no one else gave it a shot.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2008)

Baby Toph with the original EBs 

I think this is my favorite episode of this season so far


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Still watching but question before I forget:

Sky Bison - Air
Badgermoles - Earth
Dragons - Fire

Who be water?

I doubt it the Koi because that is too small for an animal guardian. Who would have been the water bending guardians for the water avatars?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

More and more it goes on is the more and more I think Katara deserves a slap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

OMFG LOL! THE DANCE ENDS IN FUUUUUUSSSIONNNN!!!!! XDDDD

Amazing episode. Beautiful animation. And it goes a lot with what I had theorized with Fire being the passion in life.


----------



## Blix (Jan 5, 2008)

That episode was so beautiful with the variety of fire.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 5, 2008)

Great episode.  Aang was right when he said that he and Zuko could end up being best friends, they were hilarious together.  Also baby Toph is 

I also agree that Katara needs a b*tch slap to the face.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or in the case of the weird Azula/Zuko Shippers, wetting herself in a different way.



The disturbing part is if this wasn't a kids show I could actually see a freaky one sided Azula/Zuko romance being canon.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Still watching but question before I forget:
> 
> Sky Bison - Air
> Badgermoles - Earth
> ...



I believe it was stated that it was the Moon. They used to watch the moon pull the waves in and out and mirrored it.



Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought the same thing. It would be cool if Zuko got his own  individual color to contest Azula's blue. It's bad ass that Iroh learned from the Sun Warriors as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or in the case of the weird Azula/Zuko Shippers, wetting herself in a different way.




...Dude.


But about the possible Water Guardian, it would have to be the Moon. It has been stated many times throughout Avatar that the Moon was *the first water bender* and that the Water Tribe learned their ways from it.

*EDIT: *Snow beat me to it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 5, 2008)

Hoo yeah! Awesome episode!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dragons rule!

To me, Dragons represent the ultimate symbol of power and wisdom. They talked about earning the title of "Dragon" by defeating a Dragon, however those re false titles, only Iroh deserves the title "Dragon." And soon, it appears Zuko will also deserve that title aswell.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sokka was too funny this ep. 

Damn I'm so0 anxious to see Uncle !


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2008)

how could i miss 313


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Nexas said:


> The disturbing part is if this wasn't a kids show I could actually see a freaky one sided Azula/Zuko romance being canon.


If it was done in Japan it mite have been 

Well the moon was power source. Like the sun for FBers. But that still doesn't answer the animal guardian question.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2008)

Nexas said:


> The disturbing part is if this wasn't a kids show I could actually see a freaky one sided Azula/Zuko romance being canon.



Well this episode certainly added to the Zukaang ship


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> If it was done in Japan it mite have been
> 
> Well the moon was power source. Like the sun for FBers. But that still doesn't answer the animal guardian question.



Turtleducks. There can be no other.


----------



## Kage (Jan 5, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well this episode certainly added to the Zukaang ship



lawl. so true. they have chemistry, the sparks fly 


i really liked this weeks episode. one of the best IMO.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 5, 2008)

Noah said:


> Turtleducks. There can be no other.



Now it all makes sense.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well this episode certainly added to the Zukaang ship


It's more interesting than Kataang ever was.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2008)

kageneko said:


> lawl. so true. they have chemistry, the sparks fly






*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's canon!!!


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2008)

"Jerk bending" :rofl


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 5, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's canon!!!



  CANON!!!


----------



## Kage (Jan 5, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's canon!!!





my brothers a jerk bender


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> If it was done in Japan it mite have been
> 
> Well the moon was power source. Like the sun for FBers. But that still doesn't answer the animal guardian question.





Under origin.

Glad I checked Wiki before I decided to rewatch a whole episode.


----------



## Noah (Jan 5, 2008)

I said:


> Under origin.
> 
> Glad I checked Wiki before I decided to rewatch a whole episode.



So it's one of two things now: Them circling fishies, or nothing and the water benders are too cool for school and will rape everyone.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

Noah said:


> So it's one of two things now: Them circling fishies, or nothing and the water benders are too cool for school and will rape everyone.



I guess. They got the idea from the Moon, then went about it themselves.

It kind of makes sense that Iroh was able to learn basic waterbending techniques without being a waterbender now.


----------



## Trias (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, Moon is the answer, they don't need any animal guardian. I mean, without moles, Earthbenders wouldn't get the idea from somewhere, nor would firebenders would learn anything directly from watching the sun, I guess. But moon itself can "bend" the water, thus studying moon is enough to understand basics of the water, without having a need to watch an animal guardian or anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 5, 2008)

Nexas said:


> The disturbing part is if this wasn't a kids show I could actually see a freaky one sided Azula/Zuko romance being canon.



I've seen hentai... and I don't find it disturbing at all.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 5, 2008)

Trias said:


> Well, Moon is the answer, they don't need any animal guardian. I mean, without moles, Earthbenders wouldn't get the idea from somewhere, nor would firebenders would learn anything directly from watching the sun, I guess. But moon itself can "bend" the water, thus studying moon is enough to understand basics of the water, without having a need to watch an animal guardian or anything.



I think we all understood that; just that Sunu is trying to make things more complicated than they are. But then again, I could be totally wrong and in the next episode there are some water bending animals that are another source for learning.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Noah said:


> Turtleducks. There can be no other.


I was thinking the Penguin Otters. 

Like a giant Empoleon Penguin Otter 

Anyone who even starts with Zuko Aang shit should die. Its enough all the Sasuke x Naruto crap, carry it here and there shall be no forgiving. Both like chicks. That is completely cannon. Hell each kissed chicks and enjoyed it. So honestly, give the yaoi fantasies a rest.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 5, 2008)

...Or:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I think we all understood that; just that Sunu is trying to make things more complicated than they are. But then again, I could be totally wrong and in the next episode there are some water bending animals that are another source for learning.


Well remember, every avatar has an animal guardian.

Rokou had the dragon. Aang has the sky bison. I do not think it a coincidence that their animal guardian is confirmed as the first to bend that element. It is logical then that Earth would be the Badgermoles. It is likewise logical then that the water avatars had themselves some water animals upon which they traveled and could probably water bend.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well remember, every avatar has an animal guardian.
> 
> Rokou had the dragon. Aang has the sky bison. I do not think it a coincidence that their animal guardian is confirmed as the first to bend that element. It is logical then that Earth would be the Badgermoles. It is likewise logical then that the water avatars had themselves some water animals upon which they traveled and could probably water bend.



All of the Air Nomads were given Bison as children, remember? So, the fact that Aang has one isn't an Avatar privilege, but an Air Nomad one.

As for Rokou's dragon...if there were little enough dragons existing at the time that the few people that could manage to conquer one drove them to extinction, I doubt they were handed out as carelessly as the Sky Bison were. The only two Firebenders we saw with a pet dragon just happened to be the Avatar and the Firelord, so I doubt it's commodity handed out to any kid that showed firebending ability.

If Rokou decreed the dragon hunting while Aang was frozen then we're left to assume that the people in that century were to only one's to tame and ride dragons, cause it sure as hell isn't happening now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

I said:


> All of the Air Nomads were given Bison as children, remember? So, the fact that Aang has one isn't an Avatar privilege, but an Air Nomad one.
> 
> As for Rokou's dragon...if there were little enough dragons existing at the time that the few people that could manage to conquer one drove them to extinction, I doubt they were handed out as carelessly as the Sky Bison were. The only two Firebenders we saw with a pet dragon just happened to be the Avatar and the Firelord, so I doubt it's commodity handed out to any kid that showed firebending ability.
> 
> If Rokou decreed the dragon hunting while Aang was frozen then we're left to assume that the people in that century were to only one's to tame and ride dragons, cause it sure as hell isn't happening now.


The fact that they both had it was probably something that the highest of fire benders were able to obtain. Kinda like a steed that if you show skill, they will respect you and be your steed. I'm thinking similar to hippogriffs. It probably wasn't the same every country and each their own traditions.

The avatar temples are probably aware of the relationships between the benders and the animals who share those talents and have sought out relationships with them. Considering how wrestling heavy the Earth kingdom is, I would bet that the avatar calls upon a Badgermole to challenge them and they then have to wrestle or some other fight like that for the animal to respect them 

Dragons are creatures of honor and pride, humility with an aura of strength is probably what one must show for one to accept you as a guardian.

Skybison like the air nomads who are peaceful value friendship and kindness.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Well remember, every avatar has an animal guardian.


no, this was never stated. i don't see how this idea came to you anyway seeing as we really only know 2 avatars.



> Rokou had the dragon. Aang has the sky bison. I do not think it a coincidence that their animal guardian is confirmed as the first to bend that element. It is logical then that Earth would be the Badgermoles.


aang has a sky bison cos all air nomads were friends with them. as children they were playing with them, cos they were 'assigned' one each.

and roku just has a dragon cos its his pet. even sozen had a dragon.

and waterbenders never learn't it from an animal.



> It is likewise logical then that the water avatars had themselves some water animals upon which they traveled and could probably water bend.


waterbenderes learn't water bending from the moon. that is all that was stated. nothing about animals.



> The fact that they both had it was probably something that the highest of fire benders were able to obtain. Kinda like a steed that if you show skill, they will respect you and be your steed. I'm thinking similar to hippogriffs. It probably wasn't the same every country and each their own traditions.


no...dragons were just like any other animal basically. fire benders hunted them and captured them and stuff if powerful enough yeah. nothin to do with being the avatar.



> The avatar temples are probably aware of the relationships between the benders and the animals who share those talents and have sought out relationships with them.


 there is no relationship between the avatar and any animal. stop thinking that. in fact the avatar isn't a bender of 1 element, they can use all 4 elements. they are as connected to all 4 elements, not just 1, so why should they have an animal representing just 1 element?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

tari101190 said:


> no, this was never stated. i don't see how this idea came to you anyway seeing as we really only know 2 avatars.
> 
> 
> aang has a sky bison cos all air nomads were friends with them. as children they were playing with them, cos they were 'assigned' one each.
> ...


Well you'd think there would be something which lets them go around the world 

Unless you were born as a water bender, there is no way you could get to all the countries to learn their bending.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually saw the episode. Katarra has still got an attitude with Zuko, but I don't blame her considerng how much pain the Fire Nation has put her through. Sokka hasn't isn't very pleasant towards him either but he seems to be slowly letting Zuko in. 

This episode marked an important note for Fire Bending. I always wondered why it was never emphasized that fire a symbolism of creation instead of just destruction, and fortunately, that was proven here. It also good to see Aang and Zuko bond together after such a long rivalry and relationship of hate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Sokka poking Zuko to make him mad was one of my favorite parts. Rewatching it now


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2008)

Sokka is too corny in episode 13. The rest of the episode was amazing though.


----------



## Snow (Jan 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well you'd think there would be something which lets them go around the world
> 
> Unless you were born as a water bender, there is no way you could get to all the countries to learn their bending.



Boats!

As far as I know, the Air temples were the only relatively secret kingdoms and were high in altitude. I'd imagine there were a few Monks that broke away at one time or another, and I'd imagine they'd let an Avatar into their kingdom if need be.



Triumph said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was never emphasized because Iroh was the only character we saw utilize this form of firebending, and he lied about it to protect the dragons.






Sunuvmann said:


> Sokka poking Zuko to make him mad was one of my favorite parts. Rewatching it now



The fact that a Nickelodeon show actually makes me laugh intentionally never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 5, 2008)

I need more Zuko and Toph interaction. It's too amusing for it not to be there.


----------



## Hio (Jan 5, 2008)

Sokka always makes me laugh he's bad ass


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol. The end of the dragon dance looks like DBZ fusion.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

SSJ Aang.

In any case, good ep. Katara got very few lines, which is always good in my book.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> Lol. The end of the dragon dance looks like DBZ fusion.


My first thought 

That's the only use of Zukaang which I would agree with.

I think it was intentional what with the whole episode being about Dragons.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 5, 2008)

narutofusion said:


> Lol. The end of the dragon dance looks like DBZ fusion.


Considering they're inspired by things like Cowbot Bebop, I wouldn't be suprised if they had a thinly veild homage to DBZ.

WONDER IF THEY'LL DO ONE FOR N@RUT0!1on!1


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

Hope not. Mostly because Naruto = shit.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 5, 2008)

Katara is starting to grate on my nerves. I can't stand a condescending character.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Katara is starting to grate on my nerves. I can't stand a condescending character.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ever since Zuko came along she began to act like that. I used to think of Katara as always the caring and loving one even though if angry, she could get pretty nasty. The Katara that I see now shows a new side, I suppose the side that beared the pain.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Sokka is too corny in episode 13.* The rest of the episode was amazing though.


I should kill you...


----------



## plox (Jan 5, 2008)

how was sokka corny?


did you guys notice that aang lost another glider


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

Well he was, I mean Jerk-bending? Huh? That was the complete and utter opposite of funny.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2008)

> Well he was, I mean Jerk-bending? Huh? That was the complete and utter opposite of funny.


I think that was the point, he makes a shitty joke which he is highly amused by.
________

I wonder if Katara will do something to Zuko which causes the other members to be disgusted. I can see something like that happening where she comes off looking the fool and villain.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 5, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Katara is starting to grate on my nerves. I can't stand a condescending character.


There needs to be an episode where Zuko, after saving Aang or someway to redeem himself and she continues so he is like SHUT.THE.FUCK.UP. and then rants with her being o___o and he ends it with. MAKE ME A SAMWICH. And she obeys.

Yeah. I noticed with the glider. Well the wheelchair guy could make a new one for him. But they could always use some pnj and say that before he left he was like oh btw, could you fish it out for me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

I said:


> I believe it was stated that it was the Moon. They used to watch the moon pull the waves in and out and mirrored it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably say white flames, you know, like a combo of all the colors in white light, plus being the hottest of all temperatures by color.


kageneko said:


> lawl. so true. they have chemistry, the sparks fly
> 
> 
> i really liked this weeks episode. one of the best IMO.


I thought it was more of a brothers kind of thing, though, technically, Aang is Zuko's grandfather...


narutofusion said:


> Lol. The end of the dragon dance looks like DBZ fusion.


Actually, it's a stance in Shaolin style kung fu, in fact, DBZ probably borrowed it's influence from one of the gate stances I think. Also, given that Firebending itself is based on several sets of Shaolin and Southern Dragon style, it was probably derived without any influence to DBZ


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 6, 2008)

Can someone list the episode where zuko betrays katara and aang suposedly almost dies? thanks


and i think zuko is going to save azula.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> *Can someone list the episode where zuko betrays katara and aang suposedly almost dies? thanks*
> 
> 
> and i think zuko is going to save azula.


It's the last episode of season 2, "Crossroads of Destiny".


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 6, 2008)

*Haven't been keeping up with this thread and don't want to risk spoilers, so can someone list/link the episode(s) after Zuko joins the gaang. *


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 6, 2008)

^ that episode is made of win and love the Zuko and Aang interaction "quit cheating off me", lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

"That one kinda felt hot... Sorry Sifu Hotman"


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

did anyone else hear Iroh's voice actor in the Sunchief's voice? =]

and i loved how he said "Now that you know about our secret you are going to be imprisoned for eternity"

:S "The dancing dragon"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2008)

Heh, enough with the spam guys.

So any predictions for next week's episode.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

was there a preview released for 314?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 6, 2008)

It's all up in the air for Ep 314, once the title is revealed then we can really speculate on what's going to happen. The possible titles according to Dongbufeng are:
*
The Royal Family
The White Lotus
The Boiling Rock
The Escape
The Enlightened
The Dragon of the West
The Necklace
The Bloodbender*


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2008)

Hio said:


> Why don't Sokka and Katara except Zuko



Okay, why don't you just accept Osama bin Laden on your doorstep with the words "I'm changed"?


----------



## infinite (Jan 6, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's all up in the air for Ep 314, once the title is revealed then we can really speculate on what's going to happen. The possible titles according to Dongbufeng are:
> *
> The Royal Family
> The White Lotus
> ...



interesting titles


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

> Okay, why don't you just accept Osama bin Laden on your doorstep with the words "I'm changed"?


Comparing Zuko to Osame Bin Laden is stupid.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2008)

^Almost as stupid as you mispelling his name and thinking that Sokka and Katara will just forgive him in a snap.



infinite said:


> interesting titles



I refuse to believe that the last episode will be titled "The Bloodbender"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Comparing Zuko to Osame Bin Laden is stupid.



Not stupid, just probably the Firelord instead. To the Water Tribe,the Fire Nation might as well be terrorists.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

> ^Almost as stupid as you mispelling his name and thinking that Sokka and Katara will just forgive him in a snap.


Not it isn't as stupid and I didn't say they should forgive him in a snap either. Sokka's behaviour is fine, Katara is just being a bitch.


> Not stupid, just probably the Firelord instead. To the Water Tribe,the Fire Nation might as well be terrorists.


Which is as stupid as assuming every muslim is a terrorist.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Not it isn't as stupid and I didn't say they should forgive him in a snap either. Sokka's behaviour is fine, Katara is just being a bitch.
> 
> Which is as stupid as assuming every muslim is a terrorist.




...Ok. So you're going to tell me that from the eyes of the Water Tribe, that from what we've seen from the Fire Nation and what they've done, that they can't be considered as terrorists? Do you understand the word 'terrorist'? Zuko is still apart of the Fire Nation (or at least in Katara's eyes, a fire bender). In Katara's eyes, especially including the hunting, you can't blame her for not trusting him quickly or welcoming him like the others. And in case you forgot, last time she let her guard down on Zuko, she got betrayed. I'm no female, but I think I know enough females that would agree that they wouldn't trust a guy the second time, especially after something like that. But to be more specific, yea, Zuko can be considered as a terrorist to her. And if not a terrorist, most definitely still an enemy in her eyes.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 6, 2008)

Although I don't blame Katara for not trusting Zuko, I don't care with her conduct as of late. It's one thing to be untrusting, but it's quite another to be a complete and utter bitch. But I have faith in her character.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

> ...Ok. So you're going to tell me that from the eyes of the Water Tribe, that from what we've seen from the Fire Nation and what they've done, that they can't be considered as terrorists?


Every single fire nation member? I am going to tell you that that is wrong.



> Do you understand the word 'terrorist'? Zuko is still apart of the Fire Nation (or at least in Katara's eyes, a fire bender).


So is a little infant. Granted Zuko's role in connection is greater than an infants. He fucked up and he is trying to right his wrongs.



> In Katara's eyes, especially including the hunting, you can't blame her for not trusting him quickly or welcoming him like the others.


Her not trusting him is no problem, her being a bitch is.


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Her not trusting him is no problem, her being a bitch is.




i second this


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

me too not trusting is one thing, sokka ain't trusting zukko yet

but being an ultra bitch about it is something else

i think zukko had a lot of courage in episode 313 by telling them that his firebending was "gone"

"i lost my stuff"

"hey don't look at me i didn't touch your stuff"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd say Katara is suffering from literary tropes, I feel like she's a victim of ,which, coincidently, the episodes after the invasion had a lot of ,like for example, Toph's powers of being a living lie detector, she could've avoided the whole damn feet burning crap to begin with. I'm guessing these episodes make Katara the carrier of the  this season.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I refuse to believe that the last episode will be titled "The Bloodbender"



That could be the next episode, "The Royal Family" could be the last one.

P.S. Zuko is _not_ Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Katara could have least tried not to get anger in the way because Aang really needs someone to teach him Firebending.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

i think aang just mastered firebending this episode or at least he now is capable of doing it


----------



## Nexas (Jan 6, 2008)

Muk said:


> i think aang just mastered firebending this episode or at least he now is capable of doing it



Eh he's still got to learn stuff like the breath of fire, flame lashes, and fire daggers. He's still a ways from mastering the art.

Also after rewatching the episode I noticed that scene where Zuko runs across the wall over the spike pit was very reminiscent of Prince of Persia. He just needs to get a time-altering dagger and start running around without a shirt and hes set


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2008)

well didn't aang start using earth bending once he stopped the rock or pushed the rock?

so now even without any more training episodes he can bend fire at least

and he learned the ancient "dancing dragon"

supreme technique of the fire benders


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Eh he's still got to learn stuff like the breath of fire, flame lashes, and fire daggers. He's still a ways from mastering the art.
> 
> Also after rewatching the episode I noticed that scene where Zuko runs across the wall over the spike pit was very reminiscent of Prince of Persia. He just needs to get a time-altering dagger and start running around without a shirt and hes set


You forgot lightning of course. Given Aang's powers, he'll make even more powerful lightning than all of the firebenders. Controlling the air density, he can make huge lightning WITH thunder.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 6, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> I think Katara could have least tried not to get anger in the way because Aang really needs someone to teach him Firebending.



It's obvious that after their time together trapped in that cave, she feels betrayed since he turned on them when she thought he changed. But I think there's more to it, she seems to be acting towards Zuko the same way she acted towards Jet the second time they ran into him... is it possible that she developed a crush on Zuko while trapped with him?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It's obvious that after their time together trapped in that cave, she feels betrayed since he turned on them when she thought he changed. But I think there's more to it, she seems to be acting towards Zuko the same way she acted towards Jet the second time they ran into him... is it possible that she developed a crush on Zuko while trapped with him?


I wouldn't say a crush, it's more of a kind of kindred bond, she feels the same as Zuko, being a victim of the Fire kingdom. They both lost their mothers, and Zuko himself was disowned, at that time, they both had a common enemy, which is the Fire Lord.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2008)

How the hell can anyone bitch about Katara's behavior and attitude being inappropriate. She's a pissed off 14 (or 15...16...whatever) year old girl. No matter what culture she's from, she's going to be a bitch.

He's been the face of the enemy ever since their adventure started, and managed to gain and break her trust in the span of a few minutes before. Her attitude is perfectly acceptable here, and it'll probably only last another episode or two at the most. She'll have stopped bleeding by then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Noah. Teenage girl syndrome, quick to fall in love, long vengeance, no wisdom.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 6, 2008)

For those of you complaining about Katara's attitude this episode, have patience. Its obvious her queen-bitch attitude is going to come back and bite her in the ass real soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

Robotkiller, I wasn't posting spam you dumbass. It was going off topic, sure enough, but it wasn't spam. 

*back on topic:*
Those dragons were pretty sweet, but if they have to do that dance everytime they get into a fight, I think they're doomed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2008)

Last episode taugh me something I always suspected

Dragon Ball ripped off Fusion dance and Prince of Persia the wall walking from Avatar 
There I said it
It's on the internets so it's cannon now!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Last episode taugh me something I always suspected
> 
> Dragon Ball ripped off Fusion dance and Prince of Persia the wall walking from Avatar
> There I said it
> It's on the internets so it's cannon now!


I'm getting tired of people saying fusion dance this, fusion dance that, it's Shaolin dammit. This whole thing stinks of .


----------



## Proxy (Jan 6, 2008)

Zuko just needs to do something awesome, which saves Katara other than attacking that other firebender, in order to win her trust.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 6, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm getting tired of people saying fusion dance this, fusion dance that, it's Shaolin dammit. This whole thing stinks of .


Need I remind you this is an animu forum. References to such mainstream anime as DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, etc. and other connections, come with the territory and while that is interesting that the technique is shaolin, it is arrogant and intellectual elitism to get mad at others seeing an element of an anime...on and anime forum.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Need I remind you this is an animu forum. References to such mainstream anime as DBZ, Naruto, Bleach, etc. and other connections, come with the territory and while that is interesting that the technique is shaolin, it is arrogant and intellectual elitism to get mad at others seeing an element of an anime...on and anime forum.


It's a pet piss peeve of mine e.e


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 6, 2008)

That dancing dragons thing was something. It's just too bad it didn't turn Aang and Zuko into Vegetto. XD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 6, 2008)

Aethos said:


> That dancing dragons thing was something. It's just too bad it didn't turn Aang and Zuko into Vegetto. XD



LOLz, I'm lovin' the sense of humor.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Her not trusting him is no problem, her being a bitch is.



Her being a bitch is a result of that. I'm guessing that's her form of retaliation or defense.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

> Her being a bitch is a result of that. I'm guessing that's her form of retaliation or defense.


And it is immature, they need to function as a team that sort of behaviour causes further dischord.

Sokka doesn't trust Zuko he is not going about being a prick.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 6, 2008)

infinite said:


> interesting titles



Oh I forgot to say that it's a game, a title or two get removed each day until only the real one remains.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> She'll have stopped bleeding by then.



When do girls first go through that? I forgot. And although it's fiction and a kid's show, my curiosity on off-screen scenarios of something like that seem funny and disturbing. But then again, Katara is now a bloodbender.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> And it is immature, they need to function as a team that sort of behaviour causes further dischord.
> 
> Sokka doesn't trust Zuko he is not going about being a prick.



...Because Sokka is a guy maybe? Toph doesn't trust firebenders either, but if she knew Zuko like the rest (especially if she went through what Katara went through), she probably would've been a bitch too. Basically, like Noah mentioned before, it's something that's normal. Not to be sexist or anything, but some girls are a lot more emotional than guys and they tend to be personal with their comments thereafter.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope that Zuko and Azula face off one more time so that Zuko can prove himself to be stronger. It always amazed me at how much he lacked in power compared to Azula especially when she was introduced in book two. Now he can turn the tables on her and have the last laugh. I didn't like the way that she would always play with his mind especially when he should have been considered to be emotionally unstable.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

> ...Because Sokka is a guy maybe? Toph doesn't trust firebenders either, but if she knew Zuko like the rest (especially if she went through what Katara went through), she probably would've been a bitch too. Basically, like Noah mentioned before, it's something that's normal. Not to be sexist or anything, but some girls are a lot more emotional than guys and they tend to be personal with their comments thereafter.


Because she is a girl doesn't change the fact that she is behaving like a bitch and needs a slap for it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Because she is a girl doesn't change the fact that she is behaving like a bitch and needs a slap for it.



...Forget it.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2008)

Jio said:


> Because she is a girl doesn't change the fact that she is behaving like a bitch and needs a slap for it.



Well. You're both wrong and right about this. She is behaving like a bitch, and she surely deserves a good smack about the face (but what woman doesn't, really? ). But on the other hand, the fact that she's female is _exactly_ why she's behaving like that. Guys tend to hold less of a grudge than girls do, plus she's been personally scorned by Zuko.

Dimezanime19:
They can start as early as 10 years old, or as late as 17 (maybe 18). Even though it's a Nick show, the writers have obviously considered what is happening to a girl her age. If haven't made jokes about her being a twat during the writing process, then I'd be surprised.

Also: lol, bloodbending for hilarious/disgusting results.


----------



## The Question (Jan 6, 2008)

Nexas said:


> For those of you complaining about Katara's attitude this episode, have patience. Its obvious her queen-bitch attitude is going to come back and bite her in the ass real soon.



You may be right.  I've had a feeling that Katara's going to do something stupid, something she'll regret.  She may misinterpret something Zuko does and attack him in some way.  Once she realizes he is sincere and reflects on her actions, there may be some character growth (I hope.)

I'm also wondering if and when the others will find out that Zuko is Roku's great grandson?  I can just imagine the reaction from Sokka.

Sokka:...So..if you're Roku's great grandson then Aang is your...(insert witty, sarcastic, creative Sokka term.) {Holy crudskulls!}


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 6, 2008)

I really liked that scene with the two dragons dancing, then Aang and Zuko joining them.

Especially when it showed Aang with the blue dragon in the background, and Zuko with the red.

And when the two dragons blew out all those pretty flames, I would have laughed if Zuko and Aang made out. A good make-out moment!


----------



## The Question (Jan 6, 2008)

The Zuko/Aang slash is going to go up after this episode, isn't it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 7, 2008)

What's up with US Nick? 312 and 313 have aired already in Canada. Why not here too?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any info on the next episode: a title, preview, screenshots... anyting?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

So my thoughts....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang and Zuko really do make a really amusing pair.

Sokka isn't funny when he's trying to annoy someone. He's only funny when he's annoying someone unintentionally. Jerkbending is not funny. Sokka was not funny this ep. Plus I'd like to see him actually USE those sword skills we wasted an episode watching him get.

Katara is a bich. Make your excuses but she is. 

Toph steals every scene she's in.

Zuko wallrunning is win.

Zuko needs a dragon.




That is all.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So my thoughts....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed


----------



## hmm...Minty (Jan 7, 2008)

Avatar is good

it shows a lot of character development and stuff but Naruto is better because it has more action!!!

and that is why we all like naruto the action, the cool training sequences, naruto learning more and more in his quest

as you can probably tell i'm only posting this much because i want to get into the triple digits so i don't look like a noob!

i also think avatar is too 'americanized' no offense intended but i feel naruto captures the comic book element a lot better

i hope they make a naruto movie like live-action because it would be cool to see who would be Naruto!

and sakura

and sasuke

and rock lee

yeah that would be awesome

can't wait to see who will be in the avatar live-action as well

cos like naruto it has very unique looking characters

i hope they do his tattoos right

now i wish that they don't make it

but if they do...

i hope it has a huge budget

so that it looks awesome!!

it would be totally cool to see how they would do the massive samurai frog in that awesome fight in Naruto with the fifth hokage

actually i guess i totally like both the shows because they're so different

Awesome 20 already...

i really want someone to read this and then go whoah!

that guys been talking to himself for like ever

oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!1

sweet love naruto


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2008)

^lol b&**


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, now THAT's a lot of effort for a flamebait +1. It's sad to think that kid probably wrote that instead of doing his fucking homework.


For 313: I thought this was a pretty good episode. The first act was a little scattered in it's pacing, and I thought there might have been a little _too_ much humor in the show (the joke ending was well constructed and hit, but perplexingly anticlimactic), but the last act was mesmerizing. The scene of Aang and Zuko surrounded by the iridescent fire will go down as one of the iconic moments of the series.

Sokka was vexing, just stupid babbling instead of his normal sarcasm. I actually thought Katara wasn't severe enough towards Zuko, considering how 312 ended. I _do_, however, love how they are not going overboard with Aang and Zuko's relationship; there's clearly a fraternal bond, but they're letting it slowly emerge. It's the kind of subtlety and development that has been too sparse this season. 

Excellent reveals about Iroh's past... just enough to set up an episode where we finally unwrap Iroh's history. Some people are against it, but even with the few shows left, iroh deserves his own episode.



Now we look towards Friday, when YTV _and_ Nick both have episodes scheduled for 8:30. Whether they are both new, both repeats, or a mix, it should be chaos.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> *Wow, now THAT's a lot of effort for a flamebait +1. It's sad to think that kid probably wrote that instead of doing his fucking homework.*
> 
> 
> For 313: I thought this was a pretty good episode. The first act was a little scattered in it's pacing, and I thought there might have been a little _too_ much humor in the show (the joke ending was well constructed and hit, but perplexingly anticlimactic), but the last act was mesmerizing. The scene of Aang and Zuko surrounded by the iridescent fire will go down as one of the iconic moments of the series.
> ...


Actually, he spammed the thread all night with 20 something posts. The some mod merged them into one instead of deleting them.

Is there still no info on episode 3-14 yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Actually, he spammed the thread all night with 20 something posts. The some mod merged them into one instead of deleting them.
> 
> Is there still no info on episode 3-14 yet?



Just the list of possible episode titles listed before. If you missed it, here they are:

The Royal Family
The White Lotus
The Boiling Rock
The Escape
The Enlightened
The Dragon of the West
The Necklace
The Bloodbender

Two of these will be eliminated tonight, and one more Wednesday. Then the title will be revealed Friday night. But...

It could possibly air this Friday at 8:30 in Canada. So no matter what, we'll know something definitive this Friday.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

Bless ye Canadians


----------



## Billie (Jan 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Lf8FAD7fFd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

^Holy crap! Avatar AMV that isn't shi- oh wait its over.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^Holy crap! Avatar AMV that isn't shi- oh wait its over.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E76p8FlO7nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morwain (Jan 7, 2008)

Who a good amv....or am I just imagining it?


----------



## Billie (Jan 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UxHzL10_RBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrkJTlkAHfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> GrkJTlkAHfw


That one was pretty good.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

I brings teh awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRul1zwBaaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

^Zuko FTW!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Noah (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay for the Zuko one! Boo for Sanctuary! I friggin' hate the english version of that song. It just doesn't flow right with the beat of the song. And I'm usually the one who makes the anti-japan / "lolyayUSA" rants.

I still like that CHANCE! one, despite what you jerks say about the song. It just seems like a song for a "yay let's travel teh world!" song.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 7, 2008)

Enough with the AMV's I think everyone has the idea now. >.>


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

^Yeah, instead we should be talking about why Zuko needs a dragon!


----------



## Noah (Jan 7, 2008)

Two dragons, even!

(I'm assuming everyone realized the masters were the same dragons from his flu-induced dream, ya?)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2008)

Noah said:


> Two dragons, even!
> 
> (I'm assuming everyone realized the masters were the same dragons from his flu-induced dream, ya?)


That was different, the blue dragon in his dream was Azula, because azul, or azure means blue. Iroh was red because he's just kickass


----------



## Noah (Jan 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That was different, the blue dragon in his dream was Azula, because azul, or azure means blue. Iroh was red because he's just kickass



Well yeah, but they were still the same dragons. It's symbolism, man! Azula's diabolic nature and Iroh's awesome aura! The masters showed him that combining the two would create Diabawesome Rainbow Aura.

It's kinda like if Bumi and Sokka did the fusion dance, but more brightly colored.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well yeah, but they were still the same dragons. It's symbolism, man! Azula's diabolic nature and Iroh's awesome aura! The masters showed him that combining the two would create Diabawesome Rainbow Aura.
> 
> It's kinda like if Bumi and Sokka did the fusion dance, but more brightly colored.


Maybe the writers actually made the dream as a prophetic vision. The Blue dragon could also stand for potential, and the red dragon stands for wisdom. Azula has huge potential, as does Zuko, and Iroh has massive wisdom, which Zuko is in the process of developing. Sounds profound and significant to me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That was different, the blue dragon in his dream was Azula, because azul, or azure means blue. Iroh was red because he's just kickass


And Sozen's was blue and Rokou's was red


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

^One of the reasons why Zuko should get his own dragon.  Because both of his great grandfathers each had one and it'll make Zuko more gar!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree. Thats how he should fight Azula. Each riding a dragon 

Even though it would take a helluva plot no jutsu to cover it


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I agree. Thats how he should fight Azula. Each riding a dragon
> 
> Even though it would take a helluva plot no jutsu to cover it



It would be GAR as fuck though if they pull it off. 
And then I'd be one very happy Zuko fan.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^One of the reasons why Zuko should get his own dragon.  Because both of his great grandfathers each had one and it'll make Zuko more gar!


Yeah, I actually THOUGHT that Zuko was gonna have a dragon, because I thought that  in the latest episode was a dragon egg. Then we'll have another pet in the Gaang. Though, maybe through plot devices, Roku somehow lends his dragon to Zuko, and then begins the plot of a mini-arc to find a physical body for said dragon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 7, 2008)

...Just in case:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy crap I forgot that gold egg! He did mention it feeling like it was alive and was beating. I HOPE THAT MAEKS A DRAGON FOR HIM


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Holy crap I forgot that gold egg! He did mention it feeling like it was alive and was beating. I HOPE THAT MAEKS A DRAGON FOR HIM



Me too!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Holy crap I forgot that gold egg! He did mention it feeling like it was alive and was beating. I HOPE THAT MAEKS A DRAGON FOR HIM


I wonder if it's gonna start as tiny, and cute, and rapidly grow huge, or just stay small for a long time? :/
I'm betting if it was a dragon egg, and he did somehow keep it after the sun warriors caught them, then it'll probably hatch pretty early, and grow huge, so Zuko can have a mount as well. Imagine that, Zuko on a kickass dragon flying besides the Gaang on Appa.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy shit ! Zuko's gonna have a dragon? xD

Don't mean to be a menace but on what days do the eps air in Canada again?


----------



## bobcat_29 (Jan 7, 2008)

i love this show. im not ready for it to end.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 7, 2008)

Probably be more of a draco ex machina saving him. And it a smaller dragon of like half sized since young.

And then when he rides it he'd feel the dragon and realize that its the golden egg. Probably will be a gold dragon just so its different and so people can make the connection, because if there's one thing about this show, its that they aren't that subtle when hinting on something.

Well after they do their stuff, I don't think he'll stay with the gang. Having helped Aang, his destiny will be to take what is his. And a dragon will be his steed to return a king


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2008)

bobcat_29 said:


> i love this show. im not ready for it to end.


I thought I heard that the series might have one or two books after fire, though, I'm not sure, but I bet there will be spinoffs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> 9aJpM6qe9v8
> 
> I thought this one was very good. I especially loved how they did the Toph part. They didn't do Zuko that well though  But besides that *I thought it a good AMV. *An awesome song helped


It lacked Sokka.


----------



## bobcat_29 (Jan 8, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I thought I heard that the series might have one or two books after fire, though, I'm not sure, but I bet there will be spinoffs



ew i dont like spin-offs but i hope the wont run out of elements!they should do a lightning book and a metal book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2008)

Book Four: Boomerang


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Book Four: Boomerang


Book Fiveabbages


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 8, 2008)

Book Six: Frothers


----------



## Sylar (Jan 8, 2008)

Book 4.

Zukocentric book where he flies around doing stuff on his dragon along with Toph. Much Earthbending and Firebending pwnage occurs, Zuko sneaks into a fortress or two, etc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 8, 2008)

^That would be rad. 
I hope they'll have some Zuko and Toph episodes this season.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2008)

No, book four will definately be  called Boomerang. then we get to see how Sokka deals with all of the womenz he has scattered throughout the four nations.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Book 4.
> 
> Zukocentric book where he flies around doing stuff on his dragon along with Toph. Much Earthbending and Firebending pwnage occurs, Zuko sneaks into a fortress or two, etc.





Superman Prime said:


> ^That would be rad.
> I hope they'll have some Zuko and Toph episodes this season.



Oh yeah!  Zuko & Toph epic pwnage FTW!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sokka & Boomerang epic epicness FT-even greater-W!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Zuko & Toph epic Chuck Norris style pwnage FT-even greaterest-W!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Zuko & Toph epic Chuck Norris style pwnage FT-even greaterest-W!



Woah woah woah. Zuko and Toph are not second-rate, it'll be the real deal... this would be _Bruce Lee_ style pawn.


Edit: On a side note, here's the updated list of possible 314 episodes, with two more eliminations.

The White Lotus
The Boiling Rock
The Enlightened
The Dragon of the West
The Necklace
The Bloodbender


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2008)

^ I still refuse to believe that the last episode is titled "The Bloodbender".  And if it is, I will constantly refer to it as "The Final episode of Avatar: The Last Airbender" no matter how long it takes to type



LIL_M0 said:


> No, book four will definately be  called Boomerang. then we get to see how Sokka deals with all of the womenz he has scattered throughout the four nations.



Don't forget about his illagitamit' chill'enz


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 8, 2008)

They're possible titles for episode 314.

I hope its "The Dragon of the West".


----------



## Trias (Jan 8, 2008)

well, didn't we already have one name "the bloodbender" ? Or was it blood bending? I don't think we'll get a similar episode name, even if it has bloodbending in it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2008)

There will be no episode titled Bloodbender or bending or anything that has to do with blood so just drop it.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> The White Lotus
> *The Boiling Rock*
> The Enlightened
> The Dragon of the West
> ...



Sounds like an Zuko & Toph _epic_sode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2008)

Toph "Oh Zuko you sooo hot!"
Zuko "Oh Toph, your so rough!"


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

^LOL I was thinking of Zuko & Toph more as siblings or best of friends.  That team up and kick major ass together


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, Zuko already has a girl. Brother and sister type relationship would be win though. Zuko needs a new little sister to replace the evil bitch we know as Azula.......


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> yeah, Zuko already has a girl. Brother and sister type relationship would be win though. *Zuko needs a new little sister to replace the evil bitch we know as Azula.......*



Exactly.  Alhough I like Azula, even if she's an evil bitch. A hot evil bitch.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol Azula is getting replaced she better watch out though I doubt she cares. She make Ty-lee has her lover and that would entertain her. XD


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> Lol Azula is getting replaced she better watch out though I doubt she cares. She make Ty-lee has her lover and that would entertain her. XD



Lesbians in Avatar?  Don't forget about Jun the bounty hunter.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, book four will definately be  called Boomerang. then we get to see how Sokka deals with all of the womenz he has scattered throughout the four nations.


Book 4 has to be Air. There is no chance of anything else. Book 5 will definitely be Boomerang though 


Wuzzman said:


> Toph "Oh Zuko you sooo hot!"
> Zuko "Oh Toph, your so rough!"


Oh gawd. 

Toph's too loli for Zuko. Zuko liek tits.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2008)

As much as I like Toph, I feel sorry for Sokka when she puts those rough hands of hers in his face.

Me thinks Azula will join Sokka's harem.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 8, 2008)

Dear God does EVERY girl besides Katara have to get with Sokka? 

Suki, Yue, and now people are saying Toph and Azula want him too?


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol Azula and Sokka look so hawt together even though it can never happen. Thats my third favorite my first is Sokka and Suki then Sokka and Toph.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 8, 2008)

Zuko needs his own harem.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Dear God does EVERY girl besides Katara have to get with Sokka?
> 
> Suki, Yue, and now people are saying Toph and Azula want him too?


 Its karma for lacking powers.

Azula's a lesbian.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Zuko needs his own harem.



He does have Mai, Song, and Jin. 



Sunuvmann said:


> Its karma for lacking powers.
> 
> *Azula's a lesbian.*



And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 8, 2008)

Zuko needs that Earth Kingdom girl.

Sokka + Tai Lee (sp?)


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Zuko needs that Earth Kingdom girl.



You talking about Song or Jin?  If you're talking about Jin, she did have the biggest ti... yeah...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 8, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> You talking about Song or Jin?  If you're talking about Jin, she did have the biggest ti... yeah...



Oh, there were two, wasn't there? I've forgotten which one was which. The one I was referring to was the girl who asked Zuko out on a date.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Oh, there were two, wasn't there? I've forgotten which one was which. The one I was referring to was the girl who asked Zuko out on a date.



That would be Jin who asked Zuko out on a date in Ba Sing Se.  Song was the girl Zuko met in 202 and stole the ostrich horse from.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Dear God does EVERY girl besides Katara have to get with Sokka?
> 
> Suki, Yue, and now people are saying Toph and Azula want him too?



Toph and Ty Lee.  Are you blind?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Lesbians in Avatar?  Don't forget about Jun the bounty hunter.



I thought Jun was Iroh's


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2008)

Jun belongs to no man?


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 8, 2008)

Iroh belongs to the scary old twins Lo and Li. =p


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 8, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> Iroh belongs to the scary old twins Lo and Li. =p


Heh Iroh totally threesomed them. And I mean when they were young and hot. But Iroh belongs to no woman. He is too much of a baller to be whipped.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2008)

Bad news: Nick will be airing "The Awakening" this Friday.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 8, 2008)

Unfortunately what that means is that Pooldude from TV.com and Dongbufeng.net is right and new episodes might resume in late March. Although judging from the numbers that Day Of Black Sun got, not many people caught on the beginning of Season 3 so the interest was there but Nick was so horrible at promoting the show that the third season was low in viewership. Anyway enough with the doubleshot of Spongebob on Fridays, Avatar has been gone for too long.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2008)

Nick does not know how to handle Avatar...they spend so much time promoting long-since-jumped-the-shark-Spongebob, shitty shows like the Naked Brothers Band, and a multitude of crappy animated series and barely ever put anything out for promoting Avatar.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> Bad news: Nick will be airing "The Awakening" this Friday.



Is that for us Americans or the Canadians?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 8, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nick does not know how to handle Avatar...they spend so much time promoting long-since-jumped-the-shark-Spongebob, shitty shows like the Naked Brothers Band, and a multitude of crappy animated series and barely ever put anything out for promoting Avatar.


Nick doesn't know ANYTHING about handling quality shows. Hell, they canceled Zim, Beavers, and Rocko, etc.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick doesn't know ANYTHING about handling quality shows. Hell, they canceled *Zim*, Beavers, and Rocko, etc.



THAT pissed a lot of people off.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick doesn't know ANYTHING about handling quality shows. Hell, they canceled Zim, Beavers, and Rocko, etc.


I have the feeling Nick doesn't want anyone over a cirtain age watching because once something gets popular with the older kids they cancel it. Thats why Spongebob is still on the air.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 9, 2008)

nick used to have great shows, I don't know what happened, the only thing I watch on Nick these days is Avatar, everything else is a bunch of shit


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> nick used to have great shows, I don't know what happened, the only thing I watch on Nick these days is Avatar, everything else is a bunch of shit


Well in the UK we are lucky to get reruns.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 9, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> ...Because Sokka is a guy maybe? Toph doesn't trust firebenders either, but if she knew Zuko like the rest (especially if she went through what Katara went through), she probably would've been a bitch too. Basically, like Noah mentioned before, it's something that's normal. Not to be sexist or anything, but some girls are a lot more emotional than guys and they tend to be personal with their comments thereafter.



Katara's just mad that Zuko didn't want in her pants the way Aang seems to be every chance he gets. That must have hurt her ego. No wonder she's a bitch now.


----------



## Billie (Jan 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9YlZwF-bFeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Question (Jan 9, 2008)

There's something I've been trying to figure out, what the heck happened to Haru and the others?  Did they just magically disappear when Zuko showed up?  I think they went to explore the air temple, but still, you'd think they'd show up every once in a while to check up on the group...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> There's something I've been trying to figure out, what the heck happened to Haru and the others?  Did they just magically disappear when Zuko showed up?  I think they went to explore the air temple, but still, you'd think they'd show up every once in a while to check up on the group...



I've seen this said a bit. Obviously this is the writers fault for pointlessly burdening the main characters with such a cumbersome, irrelevant group, but... why do you even care where they are?


----------



## The Question (Jan 9, 2008)

It doesn't really matter storywise I suppose, it just seems to be bad writing for them to just disappear.  I wonder if Zuko is even aware that they're there.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^Didn't Haru, Teo, and The Duke appear in the last episode?  Just that they didn't have any lines?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

I just hope Avatar moves on to fight the Fire Lord!! Hurry Aang!!!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

They're there. They just aren't important enough of to get lines.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^They are nothing more than insignificant filler after all.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

They're about as important to the Avatar world as Bob Saget is to ours.


----------



## The Question (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, you guys are right.  I just rewatched the ending.  They showed up long enough to clap at the dragon dance.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

why dont stupid katara and brother accept zuko in!!!??


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2008)

And they also laughed at Zuko's sheepish admission that it's a dance. 

Who knows? Maybe Ozai will kill Aang, Sokka, Toph, Katara, Appa, Momo, Bumi, Zuko, and Iroh instantly and those three will defeat the Fire Lord and the collected Fire Nation armies by themselves, using plucky, unorthdox, underdog tactics. Maybe they'll win a race of some kind, or a breakdancing competition. Now THAT would be a swerve for the ages.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

^ Speaking such blasphemies in my house?



Jet-Li said:


> why dont stupid katara and *brother* accept zuko in!!!??



 No


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> And they also laughed at Zuko's sheepish admission that it's a dance.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe Ozai will kill Aang, Sokka, Toph, Katara, Appa, Momo, Bumi, Zuko, and Iroh instantly and those three will defeat the Fire Lord and the collected Fire Nation armies by themselves, using plucky, unorthdox, underdog tactics. Maybe they'll win a race of some kind, or a breakdancing competition. Now THAT would be a swerve for the ages.



I can say with almost certaintly that doing that would piss off more people than OMD, the WGA strike, and MJ being declared not guilty combined did...

Seriously.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^ Speaking such blasphemies in my house?
> 
> 
> 
> No



wats with the facepalm? i just forgot sokka's name


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

That's just it, you don't forget his name.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 9, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> why dont stupid katara and brother accept zuko in!!!??


You make them sound like a 1920s circus act.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I can say with almost certaintly that doing that would piss off more people than OMD, the WGA strike, and MJ being declared not guilty combined did...
> 
> Seriously.



After that travesty they pulled in "The Beach," I'm not discounting anything.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> After that travesty they pulled in "The Beach," I'm not discounting anything.



What travesty?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> What travesty?



The "Breakfast Club" bollocks-homage in the third act. 

"The Beach" simply had the characters unambiguously say why they feel the way they do, just like that movie. And not in the context of a real scene, in which those soliloquies are drawn out by a response to action. They're sitting around a fire, lamenting in order like they were in a single file line. A far cry from an episode like "Zuko Alone," which used the works: simply subtle dialogue, flashback, _and_ objective correlative, and accomplished far more than "The Beach" did with it's explicit, nonsense dialogue.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> Maybe they'll win a race of some kind, or a breakdancing competition. Now THAT would be a swerve for the ages.


 That would be so bad it'd be awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

It's called a one-shot.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> The "Breakfast Club" bollocks-homage in the third act.
> 
> "The Beach" simply had the characters unambiguously say why they feel the way they do, just like that movie. And not in the context of a real scene, in which those soliloquies are drawn out by a response to action. They're sitting around a fire, lamenting in order like they were in a single file line. A far cry from an episode like "Zuko Alone," which used the works: simply subtle dialogue, flashback, _and_ objective correlative, and accomplished far more than "The Beach" did with it's explicit, nonsense dialogue.



That writer clearly didn't watch the Futurama finale.

Robot Devil: You can't just have your characters announce how they feel. That makes me feel angry!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

That wasn't the finale.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2008)

do we have a narrowed down title choice yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2008)

Muk said:


> do we have a narrowed down title choice yet?



Not yet, but "The Necklace" has been eliminated from the choices. So 314's title is one of the following:

The White Lotus
The Boiling Rock
The Enlightened
The Dragon of the West
The Bloodbender

Either the episode itself will air on Friday on YTV at 8:30 PM, or Dongbufeng.net will reveal it this Friday at 8:35.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's hoping for "The Enlightened"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> Not yet, but "The Necklace" has been eliminated from the choices. So 314's title is one of the following:
> 
> The White Lotus
> The Boiling Rock
> ...



White Lotus
Dragon of the West

Both of these sound Iroh episodes which would easily win

Bloodbender = Katara drama. Which would blow. But it would mean by the end of the episode she'd have gotten her bitchiness out and we wouldn't have to put up with all of that.

Boiling Rock and Enlightened are really not indicative of anything.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^Hopefully one of those episodes has epic Zuko & Toph interaction.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 9, 2008)

Sokka will yell "GO BOOMERANG!" and kill the fire lord in one hit like he did combustion man. Because Avatar villains are truly that stupid.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^LOL that really was a lame way for CM to die.  But it happened, and we can't do jack about it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> White Lotus
> Dragon of the West
> 
> Both of these sound Iroh episodes which would easily win
> ...


I bet it involves Zuko, most possibly, she'll do some stupid crap while holding the idiot ball, such as bloodbending Zuko, and messing up some convoluted plan to beat the Fire Lord. Perhaps it may even end in Zuko's death. 
Though, another possible outcome is Katara bloodbending the Fire Lord, which would be a really, really crappy cop out.
Branching off that last thought, I really hope that won't turn out the same way as Shikamaru and Tayuya's battle.
Is it just me, or does this whole comet thing feel like Final Fantasy VII?
Oh, plus I hope sharp pointy objects are less useless <.< And that Hawkie comes back...And a whole lot of more bullshit I haven't remembered yet.


----------



## The Question (Jan 9, 2008)

Hawkie needs to come back and Zuko needs a dragon.

I'm still laughing at:

Zuko: I lost my stuff!
Toph: Don't look at me, I didn't touch your stuff!

Typical little sister response.

On a more serious note though, after Aang and Zuko coming back with proof that Zuko's firebending wasn't working because 'he switched sides', and now found the true source, a source without rage, that should theoretically show Katara that there's at least some truth to what Zuko's been saying.

But it probably won't.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2008)

One thing I wonder is why a comet would increase fire's power when comets are made of ice and rock, space rocks being similar to the moon and ice being water, it should help water benders more than fire benders.


----------



## Blix (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> One thing I wonder is why a comet would increase fire's power when comets are made of ice and rock, space rocks being similar to the moon and ice being water, it should help water benders more than fire benders.



Lol magic=/= science

To children, a comet looks like a giant fire ball.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> *One thing I wonder is why a comet would increase fire's power when comets are made of ice and rock,* space rocks being similar to the moon and ice being water, it should help water benders more than fire benders.


Because Sousen's Comet is actually a dragon's egg...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> One thing I wonder is why a comet would increase fire's power when comets are made of ice and rock, space rocks being similar to the moon and ice being water, it should help water benders more than fire benders.


I guess it's MAAAAAAGIC!
Maybe it's more of a psychological kind of thing, we could assume that firebenders know nothing about comets, but the idea of it being a flaming ball of death doom. It is proven that Firebending is influenced by mindset, ala Zuko, and that FireBending is the only martial art that doesn't really need outside material to manipulate, so I guess the fire is a mental manifestation of the firebender, in addition to manipulating outside sources of fire.
Or it could be something stupid, like, I dunno, air friction or magnetism or changes in air pressure or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just thinking that the coolest thing was if someone could firebend a mini-sun and that would in turn increase your firebending power.

Furthermore, if one was to release it while controlling the direction it could create a powerful attack.

It would look something like this


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 9, 2008)

^Something like DBZ where Vegeta created artificial moonlight so he could transform into that big fucking gorilla?  You talking about something like that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Something like DBZ where Vegeta created artificial moonlight so he could transform into that big fucking gorilla?  You talking about something like that?


To an extent yes.

But then because you get bonus fire bending power you can control it and use the mini sun to make a Kamehameha beam


----------



## Noah (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> To an extent yes.
> 
> But then because you get bonus fire bending power you can control it and use the mini sun to make a Kamehameha beam



But Zuko's already mastered the Shinkuu Hadouken.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey guys, I was just thinking that the coolest thing was if someone could firebend a mini-sun and that would in turn increase your firebending power.
> 
> Furthermore, if one was to release it while controlling the direction it could create a powerful attack.
> 
> It would look something like this


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> That wasn't the finale.



It was, at least for a while.

Was anyone expecting some impotence analogies when Zuko couldn't firebend?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 9, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> It was, at least for a while.
> 
> Was anyone expecting some impotence analogies when Zuko couldn't firebend?


Buddy, when men lose ANYTHING they pride of, it's always an analogue to impotence, and the position of emasculation.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm.... can't think of a thing to reply to above so... here's my top 5 list of what needs to happen in the next few episodes. 

1.  Katara getting bitch slapped a couple times
2.  Zuko gets a dragon or two
3.  Zuko & Toph interaction (Sibling relationship)
4.  Zuko & Toph solo the fire nation
5.  Zuko & Toph then proceeds to solo the entire Avatarverse and the show changed its name to 'Zuko & Toph: The Badass Benders'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Hmmm.... can't think of a thing to reply to above so... here's my top 5 list of what needs to happen in the next few episodes.
> 
> 1.  Katara getting bitch slapped a couple times
> 2.  Zuko gets a dragon or two
> ...



Well said. 

One question, though. In this scenario, is the Spirit World included in the Aangaverse? Everyone else they could take out easily, but Roku's trouble. I say he becomes their wise, tested mentor.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 10, 2008)

^The Spirit World is included, and I doubt Roku would hurt his great grandson.


----------



## The Question (Jan 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Hmmm.... can't think of a thing to reply to above so... here's my top 5 list of what needs to happen in the next few episodes.
> 
> 1.  Katara getting bitch slapped a couple times
> 2.  Zuko gets a dragon or two
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 10, 2008)

one more day best not get your hopes up for 14 in canada (god bless them)  

my prediction is nick will try be corny and have aang face the firelord near summers end


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2008)

masterriku said:


> one more day best not get your hopes up for 14 in canada (god bless them)
> 
> my prediction is nick will try be corny and have aang face the firelord near summers end



How is that corny?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

Its actually pretty nice timing if they can pull that off.....


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 10, 2008)

Imma be P.O.'d if they actually pulled that shit off.  I don't want to wait over half a freaking year for the show to end.  It's already been delayed many times.



jayedynn said:


> Fixed.



LOL, I'll put that as number 2, after Katara gets bitch slapped. Because Zuko & Toph pwnage would be so much win that the Avatarverse would implode, and then Iroh would never get his chance at pwnage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Imma be P.O.'d if they actually pulled that shit off.  I don't want to wait over half a freaking year for the show to end.  It's already been delayed many times.



Well, since Nick is airing 301 tomorrow, you could assume they are airing the first 11 episodes in a row. That would mean we'll get 312 either March 21st or March 28th!

Follwing that path, the finale would air in June if they take a few weeks off, as they have in the second halves of Book 1 and 2. That would also mean that the show, starting from the finale of Book 2 to the finale of Book 3, would average barely over one episode per month.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, since Nick is airing 301 tomorrow, you could assume they are airing the first 11 episodes in a row. That would mean we'll get 312 either March 21st or March 28th!
> 
> Follwing that path, the finale would air in June if they take a few weeks off, as they have in the second halves of Book 1 and 2. That would also mean that the show, starting from the finale of Book 2 to the finale of Book 3, would average barely over one episode per month.


Damn Nick, they LOVE their reruns....Hell, that's why they've never aired the last episode of the Angry Beavers, so no one would know the series has ended...


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2008)

what about the canadians? are they rerunning too?

also do we finally have a title for the next episode?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe it's down to "The White Lotus" or "The Enlightened"

Here's hoping for the latter.


----------



## uchiha1312 (Jan 10, 2008)

wait have they come out with episodes past the day of black sun


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> That wasn't the finale.


 
Off-topic, technically it was. It was the 'last episode' until they decided to start work on it again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 10, 2008)

uchiha1312 said:


> wait have they come out with episodes past the day of black sun


Yes, 312 and 313 are out. Came out in Canada.

I still prefer the title of White Lotus because it guarantees Iroh win. Enlightened doesn't tell squat.


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2008)

yes there have been episode past the black sun!

go check mininova for BT links or search this thread if you want to take the time to do so

i also want it to be white lotus 

i want to see iroh again T__T


----------



## Sylar (Jan 10, 2008)

Plus we might ge to see that swordmaster who taught Sokka all those skills he hasn't used yet.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Plus we might ge to see that swordmaster who taught Sokka all those skills he hasn't used yet.



Piando.  And I've been wondering about that myself.

Of course, Nick wouldn't show a water tribe bumpkin slicing and dicing people a la School Days.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 10, 2008)

they are so slow with the episodes.. when is 14 coming out?


----------



## Muk (Jan 10, 2008)

we are hoping tomorrow with the canadian show 

but nothing is certain i think


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2008)

well UK ain't doing it right now, time to change alliance


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 11, 2008)

first UK now Canada

but its still slow though.. 1 episode in 2 weeks time


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2008)

Muk said:


> well UK ain't doing it right now, time to change alliance



Uz uh cel owt


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2008)

Well then, now Nick's online schedule is showing an airing of that knocked-up broad's show being aired from 8-9, instead of 301 at 8:30. 

If there was a smilie for throwing your hands up and looking around in disbelief, I'd post about ten of them right here.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

When is chapter 14 going to air?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

If Canada is nice, today.

If not, whenever


----------



## Billie (Jan 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 11, 2008)

cool vid, and i hope they hurry with the next ep!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]


Hey! You finished it 

Amazing. While it may give me siezures, that is easily the best avatar AMV I've ever seen. Very very well done.


----------



## Emery (Jan 11, 2008)

Can any of you Canadajewgers check your guides to see if Chapter 14 is airing tonight?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

Well they are airing it, thats a fact:
[Shinsen-Subs]​_D.C.​_II​_Da​_Capo​_II​_-​_09​_[2D98EFE1].avi

But if it is new....that's to be seen.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey! You finished it
> 
> Amazing. While it may give me siezures, that is easily the best avatar AMV I've ever seen. Very very well done.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sx7rBVx0zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

Zuko AMVs suck because they almost always use the bald ones from earlier season and he looks bad bald. Also the song is shit.

Furthermore if the thing has Nick in the corner then that is a low quality AMV. A halmark of  agood AMV is if they don't have the markers of the channel, subs or other such things which detract from the amv. The one black made is far superior.


----------



## Snow (Jan 11, 2008)

No news on episodage? Come on, Canada, _somebody _believes in you!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2008)

I said:


> No news on episodage? Come on, Canada, _somebody _believes in you!



YTV appears to be awfully furtive about whether or not their airing will be new. Best to just be patient; the Canucks are quick, and we'll know by 8:35 EST.


----------



## Kage (Jan 11, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]







Sunuvmann said:


> Furthermore if the thing has Nick in the corner then that is a low quality AMV. A halmark of  agood AMV is if they don't have the markers of the channel, subs or other such things which detract from the amv. The one black made is far superior.



thats not a fair assessment to make. while it's true that most avatar AMV's need...polishing just because the logo's weren't removed doesn't automatically make the AMV low quality. distracting and annoying it may be yes but some people simply don't have the means to remove it and have to work around it or just work with what they have.

this is an example of one. while i don't care for the song the AMV was well done.

[YOUTUBE]HFSdA0jC0bE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> YTV appears to be awfully furtive about whether or not their airing will be new. Best to just be patient; the Canucks are quick, and we'll know by 8:35 EST.



Hope we get a new episode. I need my Avatar fix.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope it's new as well, still awwing over the last ep.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2008)

kageneko said:


> thats not a fair assessment to make. while it's true that most avatar AMV's need...polishing just because the logo's weren't removed doesn't automatically make the AMV low quality. distracting and annoying it may be yes but some people simply don't have the means to remove it and have to work around it or just work with what they have.
> 
> this is an example of one. while i don't care for the song the AMV was well done.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HFSdA0jC0bE[/YOUTUBE]


Okay, I'll give you that an AMV can be good with those. But almost all aren't. Youtube is filled with the crappy second rate AMVs and there are few gems. It's a matter of professionalism. If someone uses the subbed instead of raw, or in avatar's case doesn't get rid of the Nick tags, no matter how good a quality it is, it still doesn't escape the characterization of 'amateur AMV' and be considered a 'Pro AMV'

Its that going the extra mile and show of effort that matters. Otherwise you just have a string of clips set to music.


----------



## Kage (Jan 11, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay, I'll give you that an AMV can be good with those. But almost all aren't. Youtube is filled with the crappy second rate AMVs and there are few gems. It's a matter of professionalism. If someone uses the subbed instead of raw, or in avatar's case doesn't get rid of the Nick tags, no matter how good a quality it is, it still doesn't escape the characterization of 'amateur AMV' and be considered a 'Pro AMV'
> 
> Its that going the extra mile and show of effort that matters. Otherwise you just have a string of clips set to music.



i agree. it's hard to find good AMV's when a lot of people think throwing some clips in with music is good enough but like i said before it's all about the resources that are available. a good AMV maker is a good AMV maker, regardless of the crap their working with. just had to say that knowing first hand how hard it can be to get_ clean _material or even worse to edit not clean material.

though the removal of tags does make the AMV look more professional, i agree with you there.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2008)

kageneko said:


> [YOUTUBE]HFSdA0jC0bE[/YOUTUBE]



Wow that AMV was really good  *Adds to Favorites*

I forgot all about this thread I need to remember to update here


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry people, but YTV isn't showing a new ep today... just a re-run of The Awakening.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 11, 2008)

*So no new avatar today? 

/penis*


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea, pretty much... and I was all pumped up for this ep too.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2008)

On the plus side, we got the title of _two_ episodes tonight:

314 - The Boiling Rock, Part 1

315 - The Boiling Rock, Part 2


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn, no new episode. 



Jove said:


> On the plus side, we got the title of _two_ episodes tonight:
> 
> 314 - The Boiling Rock, Part 1
> 
> 315 - The Boiling Rock, Part 2



A two-parter, sweet.  Title implies water, fire & earth.  So... a Katara, Zuko & Toph episode? 

If that's true, bring on the Zuko & Toph epic pwnage!


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 11, 2008)

i've noticed as well that naruto and avatar are kindof alike.
but that works for me cause i like them both.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> On the plus side, we got the title of _two_ episodes tonight:
> 
> 314 - The Boiling Rock, Part 1
> 
> 315 - The Boiling Rock, Part 2



Interesting, thanks for sharing the info. 
More Zuko/Toph interaction please.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 11, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]



Very nice. A few unnecessary blips but still entertaining and well composed


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 11, 2008)

*Someone make a new avatar episode.  *


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 11, 2008)

DAMMIT, FUCKING Nick, NICK SUCKS! Seriously, those fucking bastards ass out the timeslot with that bitch, Zoey 101, that's pure fucking shit, especially the fact that instead of any of the slots being aired according to TVGuide channel, we get bullshit instead. Fuck, Nick is full of asshat morons.





Stallyns808 said:


> Damn, no new episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





shinjowy said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing the info.
> More Zuko/Toph interaction please.


I'm betting this whole damn thing is STINKING of executive meddling, I think Nick is threatening to sue YTV and such if they air Avatar ahead of them...

As for the two parter, it either sounds like a onsen kind of episode, or some god haxxorz mega combo attack. Or a three way training thing involving everyone but Aang, simultaneously teaching Aang, or something of that sort.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2008)

> i've noticed as well that naruto and avatar are kindof alike.
> but that works for me cause i like them both.


They are nothing a like. Seriously.

Compare the main characters.
Compare the actual themes for the characters.
Compares the characters supports.
Compare the overall world.

They don't even have similar dress styles.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 11, 2008)

Jio said:


> They are nothing a like. Seriously.
> 
> Compare the main characters.
> Compare the actual themes for the characters.
> ...



This. 

The main character in Avatar means something to the world. 
Naruto...doesn't. He's saving his best friend, not the entire civilization


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 11, 2008)

Jio said:


> They are nothing a like. Seriously.
> 
> Compare the main characters.
> Compare the actual themes for the characters.
> ...


To add, the only thing they'd be alike, is that they're both manga style, both fiction,both have allusions to other cultural roots, and Avatar is technically shonen. Though, anyone can make that kind of comparison, through inductive reasoning, you'd have to say it's just like Bleach, DBZ, One Piece, etc, etc,etc.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jan 11, 2008)

*Naruto had soo much potiental. *


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 11, 2008)

kageneko said:


> [YOUTUBE]HFSdA0jC0bE[/YOUTUBE]




OMG!! That's a really good AMV


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn no new Ep.  

Sorry Canadians, they didn't mean to be mean to you, bring our new episode.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 12, 2008)

kageneko said:


> .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HFSdA0jC0bE[/YOUTUBE]




Now this is some good stuff, makes the show really look like an Anime. This guy did his homework and it worked. It's also an example of what someone can do when they splurge on the good stuff like Adobe Premiere Pro.


----------



## Emery (Jan 12, 2008)

Can anyone give me the episode numbers in season 1 for all of the Aang/Zuko fights?  Also, the one where Katara takes down Zuko.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

Emery said:


> Can anyone give me the episode numbers in season 1 for all of the Aang/Zuko fights?



102, 104 & 115 I think is the only times I think they actually fought each other.



> Also, the one where Katara takes down Zuko.



120


----------



## Gamble (Jan 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Now this is some good stuff, makes the show really look like an Anime. This guy did his homework and it worked. It's also an example of what someone can do when they splurge on the good stuff like Adobe Premiere Pro.



Yeah, it certainly reminded me more of an opening to a cartoon/anime, rather than just an AMV. I personally prefer an AMV that can fit the song a bit easier, following it's beat and tone, but there's nothing wrong with this one.


----------



## Hio (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome vid blackssk


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

holy shit avatar is coming next firday!!! i cant wait that long!!


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2008)

Book Fire: chapter 14
Firelord Ozai Recruits
*Airs Jan 18, 2008*​


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

blackssk said:


> Book Fire: chapter 14
> Firelord Ozai Recruits
> *Airs Jan 18, 2008*​



That's the title of the next episode?  Title sounds fake to me.  Why?  They forgot the word "The" at the beginning.


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> That's the title of the next episode?  Title sounds fake to me.  Why?  They forgot the word "The" at the beginning.



What is with 304 ? sokka master ??


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2008)

blackssk said:


> Book Fire: chapter 14
> Firelord Ozai Recruits
> *Airs Jan 18, 2008*​



I've learned to NEVER trust Avatarchapter.com.

Besides that title sucks.


----------



## Billie (Jan 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I've learned to NEVER trust Avatarchapter.com.
> 
> Besides that title sucks.



Link removed


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

blackssk said:


> What is with 304 ? sokka master ??



I was joking about it.  Besides, Jove already posted the next episodes as well here.



Jove said:


> On the plus side, we got the title of _two_ episodes tonight:
> 
> 314 - The Boiling Rock, Part 1
> 
> 315 - The Boiling Rock, Part 2



Whether or not the findings of both yours and Jove is true, it's hard to say.  But I'm gonna go with Jove, since the title implies possible Zuko & Toph epic pwnage. 



blackssk said:


> Link removed



The date of that post is from 3 days ago.  Jove's was more up to date, I think.


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Whether or not the findings of both yours and Jove is true, it's hard to say.  But I'm gonna go with Jove, since the title implies possible Zuko & Toph epic pwnage.



Zuko, Toph, AND Kaatara pwnage. You need water to boil.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I've learned to NEVER trust Avatarchapter.com.
> 
> Besides that title sucks.


Why? , isnt avatarchapters show real episodes or fake?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2008)

No, it's about as reliable as cooking a souffle'.  Try something else.  Avatar-media and watch-avatar aren't any better either.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

I said:


> Zuko, Toph, AND Kaatara pwnage. You need water to boil.



Katara needs to be bitch slapped first before she's ever allowed to pwn again.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

I think she should be pushed off a cliff like Homer Simpson. If she dies, well she brought it upon herself, being a fat bitch and all.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2008)

I said:


> You need water to boil.



Not necessesarily, take magma for example.


----------



## Trias (Jan 12, 2008)

If my memory serves, magma melts and leaves you as a cadavra, rather than boiling. o-o


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

Magma is fire & earth but it behaves a lot like water.  If you look at it in it's liquid form it looks like it's boiling.  I think that's what Mider T meant.


----------



## Snow (Jan 12, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Not necessesarily, take magma for example.



That's figurative. Makes sense, but doesn't really contest my definition of it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Magma is fire & earth but it behaves a lot like water.  If you look at it in it's liquid form it looks like it's boiling.  I think that's what Mider T meant.



That is what I meant, but I'm not going to argue it.  Besides many of the elements (like nitrogen) can boil without even coming into contact with H20.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 12, 2008)

You know, I've been wondering.... I wonder what the next "evolution" for airbending is/will be?

Fire -> Lightning
Earth -> Metal
Water -> Blood
Air -> ???


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

^Meh, it's already overpowered compared to the other elements.  It doesn't need a 2nd elemental stage.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 12, 2008)

you know come to think of it air is pretty week compared to the other elementals. You can cause all sorts of damage with fire, lightning, rock, metal, water, ice, and manipulation of blood but with air you really can't do all that much.


----------



## Volume27 (Jan 12, 2008)

the creators of Avatar should die and go to hell... avatar is a discrace to manga


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 12, 2008)

^Major fail.  Avatar is a cartoon not a manga.


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2008)

lulz @ attempt to incite flame riots

Anyway. I don't really see an upgrade for airbending. It already enables flight and can be used for speed augmentation. I think any sort of upgrade for air is going to be a passive ability like that.

Unless we get soundbending. That'd be snazzy. Aang could pull neat little finger-snap explosions like Zoom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

I think he could use airbending for concussive blasts. Sorta like Kuma (if any of you read OP). If he made high pressure air and then released or vaccums it could create not only a sound blast which could deafen or other concussive explosions.


----------



## Volume27 (Jan 13, 2008)

who cares avtar is gay


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 13, 2008)

^What isn't nowadays?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Major fail.  Avatar is a cartoon not a manga.


Well, it's in manga style.
Air would probably something peaceful.
Actually, I think it was already shown, with that whistle maybe. If not, it might be control over atmosphere, or temperature. For example, if you compress air, it heats up, so much so, it would ignite flammable material. vice versa, he could probably create vacuums, which if he uses it to true air nomad style, could eliminate fire bending altogether, even lightning, which is just super heated air.


----------



## Snow (Jan 13, 2008)

Dude, I just realized. Mark Hamil is voicing Firelord Ozai. The irony is amazing!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

I said:


> Dude, I just realized. Mark Hamil is voicing Firelord Ozai. The irony is amazing!


Mark Hamil as the Joker > any cartoon/ anime vioce EVER.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 13, 2008)

> Well, it's in manga style.



No, because manga is written. 



> Mark Hamil as the Joker > any cartoon/ anime vioce EVER.



QFT. Mark Hamil is f#cking brilliant.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-LJW1Haeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2008)

The force is with Ozai.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 13, 2008)

Volume27 said:


> the creators of Avatar should die and go to hell... avatar is a discrace to manga





Volume27 said:


> who cares avtar is gay


Isn't it hilarious that this comes from a guy with a Naruto-related avatar?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

Do not feed the trolls


----------



## Snow (Jan 13, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Do not feed the trolls



Too late.

I fed him a small plate of red bananas.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 13, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> you know come to think of it air is pretty week compared to the other elementals. You can cause all sorts of damage with fire, lightning, rock, metal, water, ice, and manipulation of blood but with air you really can't do all that much.



Actually, couldn't the Air Nomads suck out all the air from a person's lungs, effectively choking them? I'd say air is a pretty potent weapon if one uses his/her imagination.


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 13, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> You know, I've been wondering.... I wonder what the next "evolution" for airbending is/will be?
> 
> Fire -> Lightning
> Earth -> Metal
> ...



Air -> Ratings.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

Only thing really you can do otherwise with Air is creating vacuums. And then the person suffocates! Hooray!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

> Actually, couldn't the Air Nomads suck out all the air from a person's lungs, effectively choking them? I'd say air is a pretty potent weapon if one uses his/her imagination.


They could probably do so, but down to their nature air is mostly used for evasion in general they don't beleive in causing harm so it wouldn't be in the fighting style.


----------



## westway50 (Jan 13, 2008)

i dun think air benders would be able to create vacuums. it would be extremely hard to devoid an area of air because he would have constantly push air away from one place and keep it like that. but no one would be able to move that fast.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 13, 2008)

Air bending in it's highest form can manipulate the weather from what I heard.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 14, 2008)

this friday is the new episode great last minute info


----------



## Jotun (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, watched up to episode 11, currently watching episode 12 for season 3. Got to say was pleasantly surprised with this show. I need a dl link for episode 13, the ones I have tried are all dead <.<


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2008)

Next evolution of Airbending is probably telekinesis


----------



## Jotun (Jan 14, 2008)

Watched eps 13. GDI now I have to wait for other episodes >_>


----------



## Goom (Jan 14, 2008)

wouldnt it be cool if the next evolution of firebending would be the bending of energy?

Even though I'm not exactly sure what that would mean it would be awesome.  Since the dragon masters described the original bending of fire as only bending energy I'm sure there are other forms of energy that fire benders can bend as well.


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2008)

come this week two epi's ?


[YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 14, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> wouldnt it be cool if the next evolution of firebending would be the bending of energy?
> 
> Even though I'm not exactly sure what that would mean it would be awesome.  Since the dragon masters described the original bending of fire as only bending energy I'm sure there are other forms of energy that fire benders can bend as well.


It already is. Sozen was able to bend the heat of the Volcano in Iroh's lightening bending technique to create stone from magma.

While they all blur together, the elements are largely seperated into this:

Earth - Solid
Water - Liquid
Air - Gas
Fire - Plasma


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No, because manga is written.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT. Mark Hamil is f#cking brilliant.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, he has the perfect voice for the Joker.


----------



## The Question (Jan 14, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No, it's called MANGA STYLE, we call it anime style, bit of a misnomer, as the word anime in Japan refers to ALL things animated. That includes the Simpsons and Rugrats etc.
> Plus EVERYTHING in entertainment is written.
> Mark Hamil has the best evil voices ever XD
> I heard he actually wanted to be the Joker in the new Batman movie, but they didn't pick him, pure fail...



I was disappointed too, I was hoping he'd get it.  On a side note, I find it amusing that the same VA who does Terry McGinnis/Batman is the same one who does Ron Stoppable on Kim Possible.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 14, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> I was disappointed too, I was hoping he'd get it.  On a side note, I find it amusing that the same VA who does Terry McGinnis/Batman is the same one who does Ron Stoppable on Kim Possible.


That's nothing, Samuel L. Jackson VAs for Rummy off of Boondocks, and I find it especially funny that Regina King VAs for Huey and Riley XD
Damn, I haven't seen Gargoyles in FOREVER, how come the stupid execs always cancel the good stuff? <.<


----------



## The Question (Jan 14, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's nothing, Samuel L. Jackson VAs for Rummy off of Boondocks, and I find it especially funny that Regina King VAs for Huey and Riley XD
> Damn, I haven't seen Gargoyles in FOREVER, how come the stupid execs always cancel the good stuff? <.<



The stupid execs are still making mistakes.  They've only released season 1 and the first half of season 2 on DVD.  They didn't make enough money apparently to release the rest of the episodes (partially because they didn't market it much in the first place.)  For the time being, the rest of Gargoyles probably won't be released on dvd. (Which very much disappoints me, as most of the Puck-centric episodes are in the second half of season 2.)

Gargoyles had a lot of big name VAs. Marina Sirtis, Brent Spiner, Michael Dorn, Jonathan Frakes, Nichelle Nichols and John Rhys-Davies to name a few.

You're right, it's a great shame the show was canceled.  Gargoyles was Disney's 'Avatar' back in the day-great storylines, voice acting, etc-but Disney didn't know how to handle it.


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 15, 2008)

Volume27 said:


> Lolz i feel sorry for all of you... attracted by the dumb call of Avatar... This actualy made me laugh for once in 2 years...



Honestly I have to ask, what's so dumb about it? Have you watched it, and I mean REALLY watched it?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 15, 2008)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Honestly I have to ask, what's so dumb about it? Have you watched it, and I mean REALLY watched it?


 
Don't be baited.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 15, 2008)

Volume27 said:


> Lolz i feel sorry for all of you... attracted by the dumb call of Avatar... This actualy made me laugh for once in 2 years...



your entitled to an opinion but the thing is if you've got nothing nice to say *gtfo noob*

there I won't feed the troll anymore.

I wonder what the earth king is doing right now?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I wonder what the earth king is doing right now?



Bosco ate him. He's being digested.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 15, 2008)

The Earth King should of known better than to trust the #1 threat to our country. 

F#cking bears. F#cking Godless killing machines.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 15, 2008)

joker>>>>>>>all


----------



## Billie (Jan 15, 2008)

my first gif

​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 15, 2008)

Pretty good. You should adjust the timing though. Your gif is rather fast. Did you cut out 1/2 2/3 or 3/4 frames? If 1/2 its 0.05 second delay, 0.07-08 for 2/3 and 0.09 for 3/4 cut to match the actual speed.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 15, 2008)

masterriku said:
			
		

> I wonder what the earth king is doing right now?


 He's with Patik drinking banana juice 


blackssk said:


> my first gif
> 
> ​




Nice gif


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

The Boiling Rock episodes, someone mentioned an island in the middle of a boiling lake.  I've also read on other sites about there being a prison on this island where possibly Suki is being held prisoner.  Also that the murderer of Sokka & Katara's mother might be there as well.  Here's to hoping that we get a new episode this week.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> He's with Patik drinking banana juice



<----------


----------



## Tousen (Jan 17, 2008)

blackssk said:


> my first gif
> 
> ​



i thought the part with the dragons where amazing..I should make a Gif outta that to tell you the truth


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 17, 2008)

So I was thinking about Aang a little bit today.

At the start of the show I, like many, thought of Aang as the most annoying character in it. His ADHD-like sidetracks seemed like a forced attempt to shoehorn in some wacky hijinks which was just never appropriate to the situation.

Now that I look back on it and see his development and understand how making him a goofy kid at first gave him room to grow and be interesting, I've had time to think over what might have been.

The Avatar could have been a dark and brooding protagonist out for vengeance because everyone he knew and loved was DEEEAAAD.

He could have been the stereotypical hotblooded shounen male lead out to prove his worth to the world and make a name for himself by never giving up, think Naruto or Ash.

He could have been Shinji. Eew.

He could have been some kind of overenlightened preachy 12 year old guru that constantly spewed streams of unintelligible lessons and wisdoms from his mouth.

He could have been an arrogant prick that put too much faith in his abilities and constantly fucked up because of it.

There's a lot of directions they could have taken a concept like Aang.

All things considered, I'm damn glad they went the way they did. I honestly can't think of a better kind of character they could have given him.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 17, 2008)

to be honest i completely agree..they were all pretty crappy characters when it first started but as you said it just gave them time to grow..when i first started watching the show i was only interested the bending and the way they did it..now i am actually interested and enjoying the show as a whole


I guess the same can be said for naruto as a character


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 17, 2008)

i found them all good.. except for Zuko.. the firecountry prince.. he was really selfish and left his uncle alone.. but he is turning ok now


----------



## Tousen (Jan 17, 2008)

speaking of his uncle i wonder what he is doing now

I dont know if its just me but i have really enjoyed season 3 so far..and i cant wait too see some more blood bending


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to see Uncle and Ty-lee agian! I hope there is a new episode tomorrow.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 17, 2008)

Tousen said:


> to be honest i completely agree..they were all pretty crappy characters when it first started but as you said it just gave them time to grow..when i first started watching the show i was only interested the bending and the way they did it..now i am actually interested and enjoying the show as a whole



I thought they were all awesome characters and watching them interact and grow is one of the highlights of the series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 17, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> So I was thinking about Aang a little bit today.
> 
> At the start of the show I, like many, thought of Aang as the most annoying character in it. His ADHD-like sidetracks seemed like a forced attempt to shoehorn in some wacky hijinks which was just never appropriate to the situation.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

Aang was quite a good character compared to others in Shonen. He isn't the typical hero who has great aspirations and goals (Pirate King, Hokage, etc.) There is an old saying of those who want power most don't deserve it and those who do not are the most worthy. Aang is a great representation of the latter. He wants more than anything to be a normal kid, to love, play and be happy, but this power and responsibility was forced on him and he has rose to the occasion flawlessly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2008)

Dig the new set, Sunuvmann, I loved that episode XDDDD


----------



## Tousen (Jan 17, 2008)

i really thought that dragon dance was pretty cool..i wonder if the next battle against the fire nation have anything to do with dragons


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2008)

Tousen said:


> i really thought that dragon dance was pretty cool..i wonder if the next battle against the fire nation have anything to do with dragons



Iroh and Zuko will ride into the fire nation on them. Behind Hawkey of course.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Iroh and Zuko will ride into the fire nation on them. Behind Hawkey of course.



Chasing Hawkey you mean. 

Both dragons got the munchies after all that smoke of theirs.


----------



## taku (Jan 17, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> So I was thinking about Aang a little bit today.
> 
> At the start of the show I, like many, thought of Aang as the most annoying character in it. His ADHD-like sidetracks seemed like a forced attempt to shoehorn in some wacky hijinks which was just never appropriate to the situation.
> 
> ...



Excellently put. Aang has been my favorite character due to his personality and character growth. He's just a really fun character to watch.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Chasing Hawkey you mean.
> 
> Both dragons got the munchies after all that smoke of theirs.


And then Hawkey transforms, and reveals itself to actually be the incarnation of a fenghuang


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Doubt we'll see phoenixes in Avatar.  Unless they bring in the 4 symbols/mythological creatures that is.  But the elements are already out of whack with Fire being in the west, when it should be south.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Doubt we'll see phoenixes in Avatar.  Unless they bring in the 4 symbols/mythological creatures that is.  But the elements are already out of whack with Fire being in the west, when it should be south.


Hawkie could be a Vermillion bird instead then


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2008)

Hawky is win in it's purest form


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

Blue Spirit > Hawky


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2008)

^ No**


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Yes  ...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Waffles.

So tonight is a new ep right? Any news on the title?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

If there is a new episode tonight it would be The Boiling Rock, Part I. *Prays for a new Avatar episode*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Hawky is win in it's purest form


Hawky is the vessel of Chuck Norris soul (even though I hate Chuck, he's invincible on the intertubes fer some reason)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Hawky is Mr. Muggles' brotha from anotha motha.

Supposedly there is a new episode tonight. I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise when I get back from Cloverfield.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2008)

It'll be on the internetz as soon as I wake up.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

hey guys!

i've been away for quite a bit and i've missed a lot. 

i need to know.. how many episodes have been released since i last checked? i stopped where zuko went to meet the gang in the air temple and he helped beat the _sparky sparky boom man!_  i like that was 311 or 312..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hey guys!
> 
> i've been away for quite a bit and i've missed a lot.
> 
> i need to know.. how many episodes have been released since i last checked? i stopped where zuko went to meet the gang in the air temple and he helped beat the _sparky sparky boom man!_  i like that was 311 or 312..


That was 313.

314 has come out since. I'm sure someone can provide you a link.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

313? lol. thanks mate!

*searches for DDL link.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Search this thread for 314, I'm sure there is a link there somewhere in the back pages.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2008)

You mean a link for "Chapter 13, Book 3: The Firebending Masters" of the hit, animated, primetime Nickelodeon show Avatar: The Last Airbender?  Is that what you're asking for?


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 18, 2008)

avatar is late as always.. how unexpected


----------



## Emery (Jan 18, 2008)

To the Canadian assholes out there:

What's the update for tonight?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just saw these for titles of the next episodes

314: Firelord Ozai recruits
315: The Prey of the Face Stealer
316: The Combustion man returns

Someone posted these awhile back I think.  315 sounds genuine since there was supposed to be an episode involving him.  The other two sound fake or probably all three.



Emery said:


> To the Canadian assholes out there:
> 
> What's the update for tonight?



  

Be nice to our neighbors in the north.  Atleast until we get a new episode.  You can be nasty afterwards.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2008)

Someone had to post it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sLJVRvLNKI[/YOUTUBE]

Bad language warnings for you lil kiddies.


----------



## Trias (Jan 18, 2008)

> 314: Firelord Ozai recruits
> 315: The Prey of the Face Stealer
> 316: The Combustion man returns



 Sounds so fake... I mean, wtf, Firelord recruits! Uncle Ozai WANTS you! 

 And combustion man does not have any purpose in the story right now, it's not like he had much to begin with... who knows. But surely, the tittles sound ridicilous, it's gonna be a disappointment for me if they're indeed true.

 Face Stealer should appear again, tho.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Someone had to post it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sLJVRvLNKI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bad language warnings for you lil kiddies.


Video no longer available. But lol, we know its Blame Canada. We do this every time


----------



## Talone (Jan 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> I just saw these for titles of the next episodes
> 
> 314: Firelord Ozai recruits
> 315: The Prey of the Face Stealer
> ...



These are fake.  It's going to be "The Boiling Rock", parts 1 and 2.  I wouldn't trust Avatar Chapters to be a legit source for upcoming episode titles.


----------



## Noah (Jan 18, 2008)

I vote that Combustion Man should never return. After all, he was nothing but fodder for The Sokka.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2008)

Well then, looks like YTV is airing 302. I suppose this means that we'll be waiting a while for a new episode.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well then, looks like YTV is airing 302. I suppose this means that we'll be waiting a while for a new episode.



*FUCKING CANADA! *


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2008)

> 315: The Prey of the Face Stealer



I know the title is fake but I really wanted to see more of Ko, the face stealer. The spirit seemed to be a very interesting and ominous spectacle. He might have killed Aang in past life(concerning the whole Ko fought the avatar because Ko stole the face of his true love). If Ko is still existent today, that means that it is possible that he won (unless it was the Avatar that sent him to the spirit world).


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 18, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I know the title is fake but I really wanted to see more of Ko, the face stealer. The spirit seemed to be a very interesting and ominous spectacle. He might have killed Aang in past life(concerning the whole Ko fought the avatar because Ko stole the face of his true love). If Ko is still existent today, that means that it is possible that he won (unless it was the Avatar that sent him to the spirit world).



I think it was confirmed awhile back that there would be an episode involving Koh.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Noah said:


> I vote that Combustion Man should never return. After all, he was nothing but fodder for The Sokka.


He was entirely plot fodder. It was for there to be something to happen while Zuko was beaching. It was to give a reason for Katara to haet Zuko. It was so Sokka could be a bad ass and provide Zuko a means for them to distrust them but he to ultimately redeem himself. He's served his purpose well. There is no need for him to return.

So Canadians? Is it airing?


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 18, 2008)

well, looks like Canada may have conceded with no longer showing new episodes before the US which means it could be a long while before we get 313, which sucks big time.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2008)

Lame and I was expecting eps 14 today <_<

I saw all of the episodes online last week, including eps 13 lol >_>


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2008)

What is the damn holdup?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably Nickelodeon fucking up there top shows as usual.  Just you watch, they will probably cancel avatar before the series is over and we wont get to see the end. 

Or just YTV complying with Nick's rules.  Or just the Canadians being pansys


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll try it!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

DLing now. I'll see if it's legit.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

DO NOT DL THAT LINK!!!

It is not the episode. It is something so completely sick you may throw up.

DO
NOT
DL
IT


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 19, 2008)

I NEED MY AVATAR FIX!!!!!!!!!

sorry didnt mean to caps


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> DO NOT DL THAT LINK!!!
> 
> It is not the episode. It is something so completely sick you may throw up.
> 
> ...



LOL tell us what it is


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

No. I'm not even joking. Seriously, its some of the most f#cked up sh$t I have ever seen and I only watched for about 15 seconds before I had the good sense delete it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2008)

Two Girls, One Cup?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Two Girls, One Cup?



Oh god not that shit.  I nearly threw up after the first 5 seconds.  I deleted that shit off of my computer ASAP.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Two Girls, One Cup?



Worse.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 19, 2008)

^WTF can be worse than that?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2008)

^ How about "Lesbian Night 39: Gran Gran, Aunt Wu, and the hot tub."


----------



## plox (Jan 19, 2008)

so was there a new episode ?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^WTF can be worse than that?



You really don't want to know.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 19, 2008)

Lemon party.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What happened?



Nothing happened with Avatar and apparently Sylar doesn't want anyone else to know what was downloaded. If that's what you're asking about


----------



## plox (Jan 19, 2008)

i bet it was meatspin


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys really want to see that crap? 

Fine PM me and I'll send you the link.

But I warned you.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2008)

It's probably some hose bag munchin' on shit.


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't wanna see it. I just wanna know which one it was. I've seen pretty much all of them already, so I don't want to see whichever one it is again. I just wanna laugh at your misfortune.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Worse.



Damn !

worser than 2 girls one cup? 

Fuck that u won't be getting a pm from me.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it the BME pain olympics video???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol you guys got trolled.

I honestly am not expecting new episodes until like March. Please stop getting up my hopes and then dashing them


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol you guys got trolled.
> 
> I honestly am not expecting new episodes until like March. Please stop getting up my hopes and then dashing them



So what you're saying is that we need to stop calling Canada by its name and instead start calling it DB?

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2008)

Of course, Canada can't go without getting something the US is denied and is airing Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage


----------



## Billie (Jan 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PpxLfxOx-Gc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kage (Jan 20, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]PpxLfxOx-Gc[/YOUTUBE]​



your really good at these. 

no avatar till march?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]PpxLfxOx-Gc[/YOUTUBE]​


Total. Fucking. Win.

Aang needs a beard tho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

blackssk said:


> ​


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 20, 2008)

why are they always late with avatar episodes? its madness!


----------



## Gamble (Jan 20, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> why are they always late with avatar episodes? its madness!



Madness?

I don't even think Nick knows their schedule for Avatar


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

ep 14 didnt air?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 20, 2008)

All signs point to no.


----------



## Trias (Jan 20, 2008)

EP 14 won't air, it's over man, it's over!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

fucking writers strike motehr fucking pussies


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 20, 2008)

I think we have to wait a lot till it comes out *cries*


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 20, 2008)

^
All the episodes have been written already. The only reason I'm not rewatching Avatar on my computer is because of the fact that Nick is holding out on us ;~;


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 20, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> ^
> All the episodes have been written already. The only reason I'm not rewatching Avatar on my computer is because of the fact that Nick is holding out on us ;~;



it might be cuz America is too far behind?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was reading BanishedPrince's journal on DeviantArt and she mentions that new Avatar episodes might start airing again around April.  That's way too fucking long a wait.  Also episodes 314 & 315 will indeed be 'The Boiling Rock, Part I & II'.  There's also some other spoilers on her  site if you guys want to check it out.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 21, 2008)

Omg ! why are we waiting this long, this is torture. I better get into another series so the waiting won't hurt as much. * Don't think Avatar thoughts *


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 21, 2008)

Who wants more of the official Avatar Japanese Dub?


----------



## /root (Jan 21, 2008)

I've just started watching this.

I'm about...11 episodes in.

I don't mind it so far, but that Great Divide episode or w/e it was called, with the split tribes. That was annoying as hell.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam said:


> I've just started watching this.
> 
> I'm about...11 episodes in.
> 
> I don't mind it so far, but that Great Divide episode or w/e it was called, with the split tribes. That was annoying as hell.



same here................


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 22, 2008)

Woah, I've got BIG news! Tvshowsondvd.com just reported that the Book 3, Vol. 3 DVD will be released *May 6*. It will include DOBS, Pt. 2: The Eclipse, The Western Air Temple, The Firebending Masters, The Boiling Rock: Pt. 1, and The Boiling Rock: Pt. 2.

So working backwards from that date, we can be assured that Nick will start airing new episodes by *April 4th* at the latest. It will probably be before that, though, to ensure that the finale aira during mid-May. I'd expect March 21 or March 28.

And check out the fucking cover!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 22, 2008)

Great art! So we can be assured that there is going to be some major Aang firebending *sigh* _pwnage_ in the Boiling Rock 2-parter.


----------



## Hio (Jan 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Woah, I've got BIG news! Tvshowsondvd.com just reported that the Book 3, Vol. 3 DVD will be released *May 6*. It will include DOBS, Pt. 2: The Eclipse, The Western Air Temple, The Firebending Masters, The Boiling Rock: Pt. 1, and The Boiling Rock: Pt. 2.
> 
> So working backwards from that date, we can be assured that Nick will start airing new episodes by *April 4th* at the latest. It will probably be before that, though, to ensure that the finale aira during mid-May. I'd expect March 21 or March 28.
> 
> And check out the fucking cover!


Fuck Yeah, Fucking Cover is Fucking!


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice cover Zuko looks smexy....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2008)

I want to sex that cover. Its beautiful


----------



## Blix (Jan 22, 2008)

That is awesome art there.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 22, 2008)

That cover is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Woah, I've got BIG news! Tvshowsondvd.com just reported that the Book 3, Vol. 3 DVD will be released *May 6*. It will include DOBS, Pt. 2: The Eclipse, The Western Air Temple, The Firebending Masters, The Boiling Rock: Pt. 1, and The Boiling Rock: Pt. 2.
> 
> So working backwards from that date, we can be assured that Nick will start airing new episodes by *April 4th* at the latest. It will probably be before that, though, to ensure that the finale aira during mid-May. I'd expect March 21 or March 28.
> 
> And check out the fucking cover!



Sweet! The 6th is my birthday! I just started this series (everybody was reccing it) last week and watched all three books in three days since I was off work. I am so in love with this show now! Too bad about the wait though...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 22, 2008)

^^^Every episode of Avatar so far in 3 DAYS????? Nice shit man.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 22, 2008)

That cover is beautiful, man.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 23, 2008)

Omolara said:


> Sweet! The 6th is my birthday! I just started this series (everybody was reccing it) last week and watched all three books in three days since I was off work. I am so in love with this show now! Too bad about the wait though...



Yes this show usually does a fine job gaining new fans. It has done what people originally thought it wouldn't which is find an audience among Anime geeks. Otherwise you'd have another Totally Spies or W.I.T.C.H which deserve the very small fandom that they have. Anyway what started you on this mission to see the entire show up to the latest episode? Friend suggestion...something you always wanted to do but never found the time?


----------



## Kage (Jan 23, 2008)

very awesome cover 

wonder how much the volume will cost?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 23, 2008)

What happened to ep 14? Did it come out as yet?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 23, 2008)

Proxy said:


> What happened to ep 14? Did it come out as yet?



Nope.  Might have to wait 'til April for new episodes of Avatar to air.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome Cover ! 

Aang is about to be a Beast !


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2008)

say isn't the production of avatar being done in canada? or so at least i thought ...

so the writers strike shouldn't technically affect the production right?

or am i just being miss informed?????


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> say isn't the production of avatar being done in canada? or so at least i thought ...
> 
> so the writers strike shouldn't technically affect the production right?
> 
> or am i just being miss informed?????



All of the episodes were written months and months before the writer's strike began.

All of these delays are just Nick pussyfooting around with either:

1) releasing the episodes

 or 

2) animating them.



Adam said:


> I've just started watching this.
> 
> I'm about...11 episodes in.
> 
> I don't mind it so far, but that Great Divide episode or w/e it was called, with the split tribes. That was annoying as hell.



Stick with it man, that is probably the worst episode in the series. It really picks up once you get to the season finale of season 1.


----------



## Trias (Jan 24, 2008)

Did Avatar's writers strike?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont recall the episode Adam is talking about.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2008)

Writers strike not an issue. It may be one for next season in it taking longer before Book 4 comes out. But all that is going on is Nick stalling. Because they suck.

Well that and I guess they would prefer to not have a huge gap of from March to September before new episodes come out.


----------



## Morwain (Jan 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> i dont recall the episode Adam is talking about.



It was the episode where there was the extremly clean and anal tribe and the messy and brutish tribe and the gang (Aang Sokka Katara Momo and Appa at the time) are being lead through a cavern  by an old earth bender and the gang, well Aang has to solve the two tribes age old dispute. In the episode Sokka and Katara are pitted against eachother. There is some humor with Aang lying to solve the conflict at the end and Sokka admited he only sided with the brutish tribe because they fed him but over all it's just a filler.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh that one. God it sucked. 

Luckily filler episodes like that are pallatable when you are watching it in marathon. I feel so sorry for you guys who watched it one at a time


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> All of the episodes were written months and months before the writer's strike began.
> 
> All of these delays are just Nick pussyfooting around with either:
> 
> ...



is nick the only tv channel that has exclusive rights to air avatar?

i mean the uk or canada did some early releases so why won't for the last part of it?


----------



## Omolara (Jan 24, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh that one. God it sucked.
> 
> Luckily filler episodes like that are pallatable when you are watching it in marathon. I feel so sorry for you guys who watched it one at a time



I wouldn't necessarily say it sucked...but it was a little blah. I thought that it was going to be some big lesson in fighting for Sokka and Katara, but they didn't even care anymore. It did however, illustrate how easily misunderstandings can spiral out of control and how people will fight over practically anything.
Other than that, it wasn't all that great since it did nothing to progress the story.

Keep watching Adam! It gets MUCH better after that.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2008)

So a new episode tormorwoowowowowow?!


----------



## The Question (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I learned something new today.  I had no idea that Mark Hamill was the VA for Ozai.


----------



## Snow (Jan 25, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> Wow, I learned something new today.  I had no idea that Mark Hamill was the VA for Ozai.



I said that like 3 weeks ago. 

We lol'd at the irony of him voicing what is essentially the Darth Vader of the series.


----------



## The Question (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, Mark Hamill _did_ do the voice of the Joker in Batman and Justice League, as well as other villains.  He seems to have a knack for voicing the bad guys. 

If I close my eyes, Ozai sounds like a slightly saner/calmer/less psychotic Joker.


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 25, 2008)

New episode today?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

Doubt it.  It's been said they there probably won't be new episodes of Avatar airing again not until April.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2008)

Heyhehe...Hey guys:rofl

Remember "Tea and Failure"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 25, 2008)

^ yo, no spamming please. this is not the first time i'm seeing you post this today. you actually made a thread about that site!


----------



## kash3d (Jan 25, 2008)

Why wouldn't there be a new episode the have to complete the dvd set of the new season  they need to air at least one new one today.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 25, 2008)

there wont be a book4.. the writers allready said that


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Heyhehe...Hey guys:rofl
> 
> Remember "Tea and Failure"


"Maybe you can learn the ways of tea and failure."

OMG I laughed so hard when Ozai said that line, especially when he said the word 'failure'.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought to myself "LOLZ interwebz"


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Doubt it.  It's been said they there probably won't be new episodes of Avatar airing again not until April.



They better not make us wait 3 months to see the last 7 episodes... then again, they did make us wait close to a year before they even started showing the 3rd season. 

Bastards! Give us what we want!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2008)

Muk said:


> is nick the only tv channel that has exclusive rights to air avatar?
> 
> i mean the uk or canada did some early releases so why won't for the last part of it?


Nick owns the show. Even when broadcasted in Canada, opening credits it has Nickelodeon before it says Avatar the last air bender. They do however license it to different markets and stations like Canada's YTV. This leads me to believe that the station probably got in big trouble from Nick for going before them.


niyesuH said:


> there wont be a book4.. the writers allready said that


Wrongo. Someone linked to an interview a while ago that Book 3 will end the arc that was started back with episode 1. But it won't be the end of the show.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope the next season is called "Toph and Sokka"

either that or "Hawky's great adventures"


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 25, 2008)

Hawky! Hope he comes back.....Poor Sokka misses him. =p


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 25, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wrongo. Someone linked to an interview a while ago that Book 3 will end the arc that was started back with episode 1. But it won't be the end of the show.



He's not wrong, Avatar: The Last Airbender will indeed end with the 60th episode/20th chapter of Book 3 so it will indeed be the end of the show. I've seen that same interview, there was no clear indicator that a spin-off show is in the works. There might have been talks to see what the creators can do within the Avatarverse but the show is over and done with as of right now with post-production being like 99.9% done. 
No Book 4:Air and no Avatar: Hurricane Chronicles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2008)

Dongbufeng just revealed the title of episode 316: *The Southern Raiders*


----------



## Snow (Jan 25, 2008)

lol Hawky is the next Mr. Muggles.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Dongbufeng just revealed the title of episode 316: *The Southern Raiders*



So what we got so far is...

314: The Boiling Rock, Part I
315: The Boiling Rock, Part II
316: The Southern Raiders
317-321: ?????

I'm guessing The Southern Raiders are probably another rebel group or possibly Pakku's group that went down to the Southern Water Tribe to help them out or something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> So what we got so far is...
> 
> 314: The Boiling Rock, Part I
> 315: The Boiling Rock, Part II
> ...



It would be nice for some continuity there. We also have yet to see that third villain with a connection to Sokka and Katara; maybe that will be his episode.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> It would be nice for some continuity there. We also have yet to see that third villain with a connection to Sokka and Katara; maybe that will be his episode.



Third villain?  I only remember one and that was the old fart bloodbender.  Who was the other?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Third villain?  I only remember one and that was the old fart bloodbender.  Who was the other?



Ah, I should have clarified that: before the season began, there was a al-Avatar magazine that was published, In it, head writer Aaron Ehasz answered questions about the season. He said there would be three villains: Combustion Man, a villain from the water tribe, and one with a "disturbing connection" to Sokka and Katara. That's the one we have yet to see, so maybe 316 will be about that villain. Since it's so late in the show, I'm guessing that third villain will be a one-off.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2008)

On a side note, any of you who read the new Naruto chapter, anyone notice how much Sasuke's new, non pirate outfit, looks a lot like Zuko of this season?

That was the first thing that came to mind when I read it. Hey, he looks like Zuko lol.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 25, 2008)

So new episode? Yes or no.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> On a side note, any of you who read the new Naruto chapter, anyone notice how much Sasuke's new, non pirate outfit, looks a lot like Zuko of this season?
> 
> That was the first thing that came to mind when I read it. Hey, he looks like Zuko lol.



Not to mention that before Zuko got rid of his demons, he was also just like Sasuke. There is a striking similarity between them though I'm not sure that Sasuke would loosen up so much after accomplishing his goal.



Sylar said:


> So new episode? Yes or no.



No new episode yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 25, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Not to mention that before Zuko got rid of his demons, he was also just like Sasuke. There is a striking similarity between them though I'm not sure that Sasuke would loosen up so much after accomplishing his goal.
> 
> 
> 
> No new episode yet.


Nope, he'll just get harder. What with resurrecting his clan and all


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 26, 2008)

son of a bitch.  where the fuck is the show?  i just want to see it that's all!  is that too much to ask?  fuck!  why can't they just air them like regular fuckers?  what's the problem with nickelodeon?  are they busy airing stupid shows like "all grown up" or some shit?  fucking come off it!

anyway, so yeah, there won't be a season 4.  they're starting a new show with all new characters.  nickelodeon is making so much goddamn money off the franchise that they begged the creators to make more seasons.  but the creators already have the story ending at the end of book 3, so a book four would be about as exciting as the naruto filler episodes.

instead, the creators agreed to do a new story with New characters, but set within the same universe.  ie. there will still be benders and the four nations, but what is known for sure, is that Aang, Sokka, Momo, Toph, Katara, Iro, Zuko, Tai Lee, Jeung Jeung and all the characters we've seen in this series will not be in the next one.

so you can call it season 4, (as they'll probably call it like, "Avatar: Jade Reptile" or something gay like that) but it's really a new series, unlike shippuuden, which is about all the same characters but at a different time in their lives.


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 26, 2008)

no new episode till april? they should have made the Japanese broadcast Avatar.. such problems wouldnt have happened then


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ah, I should have clarified that: before the season began, there was a al-Avatar magazine that was published, In it, head writer Aaron Ehasz answered questions about the season. He said there would be three villains: Combustion Man, a villain from the water tribe, and one with a "disturbing connection" to Sokka and Katara. That's the one we have yet to see, so maybe 316 will be about that villain. Since it's so late in the show, I'm guessing that third villain will be a one-off.



Ah okay I see what you meant now.  I originally thought you meant that there were three villains with connections to Sokka and Katara not three new villains in season three.

Anyways, I read somewhere about The Southern Raiders and it's possible that it has to do with, as you said a villain with a "disturbing connection" to Sokka and Katara, the one who murdered the two water tribe sibling's mother.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> Hawky! Hope he comes back.....*Poor Sokka misses him.* =p


Does he really? There doesn't seem to be any indication that he even remember he has a messenger hawk. Just like his swordsmanship.


----------



## Shambler (Jan 26, 2008)

Triumph said:


> No new episode yet.




I'm sure this counts as spam but ARGAGAGRAGAGAGAGAGHHHHHHHHHH!!!111!!! madmadmad


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 26, 2008)

I said:


> lol Hawky is the next Mr. Muggles.



Lol thats true


----------



## plox (Jan 26, 2008)

so was there a new episode??


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2008)

Why should we even answer?  Since you obviously don't read the thread before asking questions.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

No new episode until AprilFoolshah!. 



Mider T said:


> I thought to myself "LOLZ interwebz"


Lawl, that's exactly what I thought of as well.


----------



## plox (Jan 26, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why should we even answer?  Since you obviously don't read the thread before asking questions.



maybe cause i dont wanna read the thread


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2008)

Then you'll never know an answer to your question, thus this whole thing=spam.  Spam=cry for attention.  And we all know that cry for attention=rape at home.  But this is the interwebz, where we laugh not cry.  So why don't you just scat?  Go on.  'the fuck off my court.


----------



## Talone (Jan 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Does he really? There doesn't seem to be any indication that he even remember he has a messenger hawk. Just like his swordsmanship.



But he DOES remember that he has a sword made from meteorite rock!

....at least, I think so.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2008)

Come on, you know when Nick gives someone a sword they're not actually gonna use it.  Because slicing is a no no for today's young minds.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

he'll use it, he'll just never actually cut anyone with it


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 27, 2008)

*sighs* I knew not to get my hope up when I knew it wasnt going to air.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2008)

Stop getting your hopes up then.  Put yourself in a comatose and wade out the years, as your friends and family forget about you and die.  So you'll be all alone.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Does he really? There doesn't seem to be any indication that he even remember he has a messenger hawk. Just like his swordsmanship.


I know there's a tvtrope about that somewhere. Seriously, it's like Dungeons and Dragons cartoon back then, all of the main characters were all designed WITHOUT a sword, only the bad guys or temporary characters used a sword, and the good guys who did, didn't even have to touch anyone with it to kick their ass. I bet if the Standards and Practices were more lenient, Sokka would be making deli meat out of everyone, albeit, it might be offscreen most, if not all the time. Still, they could at least throw in some weapon on weapon battles, and he could show his prowess disarming the baddies spectacularly. And I'm reminded of that other fact that Sokka learned a soft style hand to hand technique from Suki, we haven't seen him use it since. I guess Sokka just isn't meant to be the ?

Oh yeah, and fuck Nickelodean, those executive bastards. I bet the show gets better treatment in some alternate universes where Warner Brothers or something helps produce it. I wouldn't be surprised if Nick DID cancel Avatar. They'll probably do some stupid shit like replace it with a Spongebob with powers set in some Asiatic continuity. They fucking love Spongebob......GRRRRR.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know they have been pushing the limit of what you can show in a children's show, with Blood Bending and the nightmare Aang had that showed the characters dying. So though i don't expect a bleach level of blood spill, or any blood spill, I could see Sokka using his sword to cut or perhaps kill someone in very dramatic but non graphic way.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 27, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I guess Sokka just isn't meant to be the ?


Give it up, those names will never catch on.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> he'll use it, he'll just never actually cut anyone with it



if not cut people wtf is he gonna do with it. Cut down bushes to make a path for the gang?

If there's no slicing I don't see the point for the sword.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 27, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> if not cut people wtf is he gonna do with it. Cut down bushes to make a path for the gang?
> 
> If there's no slicing I don't see the point for the sword.


When storming the Fire Nation, Sokka used his sword to slice Fire Nation weapons and gesture for a charge.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> if not cut people wtf is he gonna do with it. Cut down bushes to make a path for the gang?
> 
> If there's no slicing I don't see the point for the sword.


i could see him using it in battle and using it to disarm people but i doubt he's gonna actual kill anyone with it or use it to deal any real damage (atleast not on screen).

and when you're dealing with people who shoot fire from their fists a sword isn't the best weapon to use anyway


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 28, 2008)

Come on Nick. Time to air a new episode.


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 28, 2008)

so not even in canada or England they'll give new episode ahead of Nick. At one time they did.


----------



## Muk (Jan 29, 2008)

this is just like during the second season ... there was this erm huge break between that "movie" that nick aired which were the library episode and afterwards until the end of the season

really pisses me off

nick sucks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

Griping about Nick amounts to spam.

Please refrain from doing so. If all you are going to do is bitch and moan, then don't post. If you have an actual legitimate discussion topic or news, please go ahead and post it.

But otherwise, kindly shut the fuck up


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.

hey sunuvaman, do you have the links for the latest episode? i still haven't seen it!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

313 is the newest.

Watch it here: naruhina ko


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2008)

^ thanks!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 29, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Whine Bending


Any water bender can make water from wine.

Only Hawky can do the reverse


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 29, 2008)

Whine Bending


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 30, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Whine Bending


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

Super-naruto said:


> yh yh yh yh yh yh yh yh yh



gooad anime but naruto onz it and vegeta onz all

and super naruto dude your sig fucks up my page srinke it fuck man


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wound up viewing S2 and managed to squeeze in the first ep of S3. Toph is easily my favourite character; Zuko's little happy stint at the end of S2 was plain frustrating - his relationship with Iroh was one of the character's strong points and I felt not having that contrast in personalities took away from Zuko's character. Also, his reversion back to his S1 persona at the start of S3 has just turned him into a completely unlikeable character now. I hope he redeems himself over S3.

Toph's use of earthbending is by far the most creative of any bender in the series, whether it be using her earthbending focus to hear a heartbeat, to being the first to be shown to bend metal (although I believe that Bumi is privy to the same knowledge). There are times when I think that Toph would be a more believable avatar than Aang.

Also Aang with hair is retarded.

What is the release schedule like for S3?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 31, 2008)

^
We got thirteen episodes into season three before Nick put us on the waiting list. We're looking at roughly three or so months until new episodes at this point if popular rumors are any indication.


----------



## /root (Jan 31, 2008)

That's a bit gay.

Perhaps there are renewal talks following the end of Book 3, and the writers are waiting to see whether or not to wind the series up for good or whether they will continue following Ozai's defeat, which I'm guessing is likely at the end of this season.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 31, 2008)

^It would be cool to see the show continued after Book 3, but I doubt they will do it.  This is Nickelodeon after all.  They've fucked over so many of their great shows.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 31, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^It would be cool to see the show continued after Book 3, but I doubt they will do it.  This is Nickelodeon after all.  They've fucked over so many of their great shows.



aint that the truth so of my favorites such as  Hey Arnold and Angry Beavers recieved premature ends due to negotiation conflicts between nick and the creators, honestly Hey Arnold was meant to have a third movie that would've  cleared up the mystery behind Arnold's missing parents and his last name, but no nick screwed that over big time, now we're stuck with sponge bob 24/7. To be honest I really think Avatar's creators should remove themselves from that network before it's too late for a show like Avatar the outlook looks bad the longer they're with nick, just look at the crappy treatment their currently recieving. Though CN isn't the best of alternatives at least they would get airtime by way of reruns there.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam said:


> Toph is easily my favourite character
> 
> Toph's use of earthbending is by far the most creative of any bender in the series, whether it be using her earthbending focus to hear a heartbeat, to being the first to be shown to bend metal (although I believe that Bumi is privy to the same knowledge). There are times when I think that Toph would be a more believable avatar than Aang.
> 
> Also Aang with hair is retarded.



This, tenfold.

Toph's take on Earthbending definitely makes her one of the more interesting characters in the show, that and the entire episode where Toph is first introduced made me weep many tears of joy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2008)

Toph is easily my most favorite of the characters. Her introduction episode was actually the first episode I saw.

I never fangasmed more in the series then when she first did metal bending.

I liek Aang with hair and headband. It looks pretty cool. I have to admit, to an extent I was kinda disappointed when he shaved it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 1, 2008)

In Avatar-verse time, how much time has elapsed since the first episode?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2008)

I support Stallyns theme, TophXZuko FTW!!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I support Stallyns theme, TophXZuko FTW!!!



LOL I see them more as sibings.  Zuko needs a better little sister than that evil bitch Azula, a hot evil bitch but an evil bitch nonetheless. Which is what I'm hoping to see happen in the upcoming episodes.  Zuko & Toph interaction will be godly. 

Book four will be "The New Adventures of The Blue Spirit & The Blind Bandit"


----------



## Cindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> LOL I see them more as sibings.  Zuko needs a better little sister than that evil bitch Azula, a hot evil bitch but an evil bitch nonetheless. Which is what I'm hoping to see happen in the upcoming episodes.  Zuko & Toph interaction will be godly.
> 
> Book four will be "The New Adventures of The Blue Spirit & The Blind Bandit"



I agree with this. I'd absolutely love to see more Zuko and Toph develop a better sibling-like relationship than with the one Zuko has with Azula. 

Honestly, any interaction between those two is what I've been waiting for since Toph's first (non-cameo) appearance. =D


----------



## Talone (Feb 1, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^It would be cool to see the show continued after Book 3, but I doubt they will do it.  This is Nickelodeon after all.  They've fucked over so many of their great shows.



They have DEFINITELY not fucked over as many great shows as Fox.

Would you rather them drag out the story past its limits and destroy it like so many other brilliant television series have done in the past?  I think the fact that it ends like it does makes viewers appreciate it more.  And having around 60 some GREAT episodes is better than having several additional seasons of progressively mediocre content.

You want to tell me a good way to extend Avatar: TLA after the Fire Lord is defeated and peace is returned to the world?

The show IS continued after Book 3, but Aang's saga ends there.  A new story comes afterwards.  The Last Airbender Saga should leave as it is:  at the top of its game.  I'm definitely looking forward to the rest of Season 3.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 1, 2008)

Talone said:


> They have DEFINITELY not fucked over as many great shows as Fox.



Thing is I wasn't talking about Fox, nor do I give a shit about that channel.  I was only talking about how Nick had their best shows screwed over like Hey Arnold, Angry Beavers, etc. in the past and more recently shows like Danny Phantom and Invader Zim.  Those were all great shows and they got fucked over.  A lot oof people in this thread would agree since it's already been discussed about before in here.



> Would you rather them drag out the story past its limits and destroy it like so many other brilliant television series have done in the past?  I think the fact that it ends like it does makes viewers appreciate it more.  And having around 60 some GREAT episodes is better than having several additional seasons of progressively mediocre content.
> 
> You want to tell me a good way to extend Avatar: TLA after the Fire Lord is defeated and peace is returned to the world?
> 
> The show IS continued after Book 3, but Aang's saga ends there.  A new story comes afterwards.  The Last Airbender Saga should leave as it is:  at the top of its game.  I'm definitely looking forward to the rest of Season 3.



I already know that the third books is the end Aang and Zuko's story as it's been stated many times before.  They can always just introduce new characters, or go into the past or the future to tell another story.  Or they could continue stuff with the old crew in comic book form.  The possibilities are endless.  Heck they could even do a movie sequel, they are already doing a live-action movie version of Avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2008)

> In Avatar-verse time, how much time has elapsed since the first episode?


Sozen's comet is supposed to come at 'summer's end'

So lets suppose the series started Jan 1st. It probably didn't. I'd estimate they probably left about a month before the Sozen comet for him to learn fire bending. So I'd say maximum of 8 months have passed, minimum of two (if it began at the start of summer)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2008)

I say the story started in late fall, I think the gang met Toph when spring was beginning

Season 1: Late fall, most of winter

Season 2: End of winter, beginning to middle of spring

Season 3: Middle of Spring till summer


I'd figure it to be somewhere around late April/early May, considering they use our calender.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2008)

A good time to extend it is to do the same tope as all the other shows
In the fourth-sixth season (air, light, shadow) they are going to have to fight a new enemie, a comon enemie, imagine something like shadowbenders that is invading the world from the spirit realm


ONLY A FEW MORE HOURS OR THE NEXT EPPIE

YES, PRAISE KUNG ACTION JHEEEZUZ
CAN I GET AN AMHEEEN?!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Im about to find out if new ep comes out 

edit: shit a half an hour left, fuckin naruto


----------



## \zol (Feb 1, 2008)

Eehh don't get your hopes up, just saying we should use the last couple of fridays as an example.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

FUCK ITS A REPEAT!.
NOT AGEN!


----------



## Gamble (Feb 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I say the story started in late fall, I think the gang met Toph when spring was beginning
> 
> Season 1: Late fall, most of winter
> 
> ...



I agree with this. The first few episodes, when Jet comes strolling in, definitely gave you the vibe that autumn was near.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 1, 2008)

Its really hard to tell and judge by seasons though considering they are going all over the world. Remember, fall in northern hemisphere is spring in southern.

That could just as easily have been March or April and in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 2, 2008)

^perhaps, but is shouldn't be overly difficult to figure out the times line for the first episode till now since all the events that have happened so far had to take place before the comet that's coming in the summer.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 2, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its really hard to tell and judge by seasons though considering they are going all over the world. Remember, fall in northern hemisphere is spring in southern.
> 
> That could just as easily have been March or April and in the Southern Hemisphere.



Well the fact that they wound up at the North Pole at the end of season 1 was my grounds for assuming that they were indeed in the northern hemisphere. However, the _beginning_ of season 1 they were in the south pole..which I completely forgot about until now.  Didn't the winter solstice occur during season 1 though?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well the fact that they wound up at the North Pole at the end of season 1 was my grounds for assuming that they were indeed in the northern hemisphere. However, the _beginning_ of season 1 they were in the south pole..which I completely forgot about until now.  *Didn't the winter solstice occur during season 1 though?*



Yup, that happened during episodes 107 & 108; The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1) & Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 2, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well the fact that they wound up at the North Pole at the end of season 1 was my grounds for assuming that they were indeed in the northern hemisphere. However, the _beginning_ of season 1 they were in the south pole..which I completely forgot about until now.  Didn't the winter solstice occur during season 1 though?


Well in that sense, they were at the north pole at that time. But there was sunlight at the north pole for at least half the day. Thus we can assume it wasn't winter in the northern hemisphere or else there would be little if any hours for them to have their siege.

However we can tell from geography of the world the fire nation appears around the equator...though sometimes it appears in the Southern Hemisphere >.>

Argh so confusing. >_<


----------



## Gamble (Feb 2, 2008)

'tis confusing


----------



## infinite (Feb 3, 2008)

Agreed, I think it's sort of impossible to tell, and I must admit I don't really care either. it's just such a good show


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2008)

Well a person that doesn't care about information is bound to be an idiot.  Personally I don't think Aang killing Ozai will be the last scene of the show, rather him and Katara starting their new life travelling and rebuilding the world.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 3, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> FUCK ITS A REPEAT!.
> NOT AGEN!



 

dont they know that these delays are killing the market?


----------



## Trias (Feb 4, 2008)

Killing the market? Well, we're waiting still, even though our asses are dropping out... Other fans should be waiting as well.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2008)

I've giving up on them showing it any time this month or even next month.  April seems far away....


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 5, 2008)

But you can /wrists right now if you want.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

so any one knows wend episode 13 gonna air?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 313 aired already.  We're waiting for episode 314+, which probably won't start airing 'til April.


----------



## /root (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting discussion I had with someone last night after watching from the Bloodbending to the Black Sun eps and raging about Sokka not stabbing Azula in the face, the total plot-no-jutsu nature of waterbending, and celebrating Toph, earthbending, and Zuko basically winning Book 3 with his confrontation against Ozai. But I digress.

Now, in the Book 3 episode where Aang goes on a journey through Roku's life, and Zuko is reading the journals, I took note that Roku's death was almost instantly parallel to Aang's birth, leading me to believe that a new avatar is born the moment the current avatar dies.

Now, I know that the word is that Book 4 will not be about the same characters, but I considered; is it possible, since Aang has actually died, that following the defeat of Ozai we could be looking at a possible storyline with two avatars?


----------



## Omolara (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Now, in the Book 3 episode where Aang goes on a journey through Roku's life, and Zuko is reading the journals, I took note that Roku's death was almost instantly parallel to Aang's birth, leading me to believe that a new avatar is born the moment the current avatar dies.
> 
> Now, I know that the word is that Book 4 will not be about the same characters, but I considered; is it possible, since Aang has actually died, that following the defeat of Ozai we could be looking at a possible storyline with two avatars?



I had that same thought. It made me think of Buffy the Vampire Slayer in which Buffy temporarily died, and another slayer showed up, who was then killed giving rise to Faith. But then, I wondered whether or not the Avatar cycle had ended since he had just gone into the Avatar State. Is it then, still a possibility that another Avatar from the Water tribe was born? Is there some kind of cosmic loophole in which the Avatar must be completely in the Avatar state for the cycle to be broken?
Guess we'll find out in a few months...

Oh, and I agree on the Zuko bit. I actually clapped then, and squeed a bit.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Now, I know that the word is that Book 4 will not be about the same characters, but I considered; is it possible, since Aang has actually died, that following the defeat of Ozai we could be looking at a possible storyline with two avatars?



Maybe not a new born Avatar but maybe an evil spirit who took advantage of the fact that Aang died to claim the avatar state.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Interesting discussion I had with someone last night after watching from the Bloodbending to the Black Sun eps and raging about Sokka not stabbing Azula in the face, *the total plot-no-jutsu nature of waterbending*, and celebrating Toph, earthbending, and *Zuko basically winning Book 3 with his confrontation against Ozai*. But I digress.



I agree with this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2008)

Adam said:


> Interesting discussion I had with someone last night after watching from the Bloodbending to the Black Sun eps and raging about Sokka not stabbing Azula in the face, the total plot-no-jutsu nature of waterbending, and celebrating Toph, earthbending, and Zuko basically winning Book 3 with his confrontation against Ozai. But I digress.
> 
> Now, in the Book 3 episode where Aang goes on a journey through Roku's life, and Zuko is reading the journals, I took note that Roku's death was almost instantly parallel to Aang's birth, leading me to believe that a new avatar is born the moment the current avatar dies.
> 
> Now, I know that the word is that Book 4 will not be about the same characters, but I considered; is it possible, since Aang has actually died, that following the defeat of Ozai we could be looking at a possible storyline with two avatars?


Well in my idle mind a storyline came to me in the avatarverse. It is largely based on the statement during the finale of season 2 of that there is fundamentally no difference with the elements. Thus the idea was that _anyone _can wield all 4 elements. And anyone who can learn to do so gains immortality. And the first avatar was the first person to do so and all the other avatars are able to learn the 4 elemental wielding much easier then anyone else because they've done it so many times making it look much easier. So my idea is another character who strives to become a new avatar and has already mastered an element or two and he's trying to master all 4 so his spirit becomes immortal and he can begin the avatar cycle for himself.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> So my idea is another character who strives to become a new avatar and has already mastered an element or two and he's trying to master all 4 so his spirit becomes immortal and he can begin the avatar cycle for himself.



Such a person would make an interesting villain do you agree? Or is that to Shaman King-ish? Probably be a good way to extend the series a little.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 5, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Such a person would make an interesting villain do you agree? Or is that to Shaman King-ish? Probably be a good way to extend the series a little.


Aye. And it would make a helluva fight, if both had mastery of all elements. And the new avatar was trying to force Aang into the avatar state so he could kill him and become the true new avatar.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 6, 2008)

Adam said:


> Interesting discussion I had with someone last night after watching from the Bloodbending to the Black Sun eps and raging about Sokka not stabbing Azula in the face, the total plot-no-jutsu nature of waterbending, and celebrating Toph, earthbending, and Zuko basically winning Book 3 with his confrontation against Ozai. But I digress.
> 
> Now, in the Book 3 episode where Aang goes on a journey through Roku's life, and Zuko is reading the journals, I took note that Roku's death was almost instantly parallel to Aang's birth, leading me to believe that a new avatar is born the moment the current avatar dies.
> 
> Now, I know that the word is that Book 4 will not be about the same characters, but I considered; is it possible, *since Aang has actually died, that following the defeat of Ozai we could be looking at a possible storyline with two avatars?*



This seems alittle too much like the Buffy storyline, but yeah I guess it's possible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Episode 313 aired already.  We're waiting for episode 314+, which probably won't start airing 'til April.


what wend did it aired?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2008)

but that qwas in canada not in the us


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep they havent aired anything  else yet since they put the Day of the black sun.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well in my idle mind a storyline came to me in the avatarverse. It is largely based on the statement during the finale of season 2 of that there is fundamentally no difference with the elements. Thus the idea was that _anyone _can wield all 4 elements. And anyone who can learn to do so gains immortality. And the first avatar was the first person to do so and all the other avatars are able to learn the 4 elemental wielding much easier then anyone else because they've done it so many times making it look much easier. So my idea is another character who strives to become a new avatar and has already mastered an element or two and he's trying to master all 4 so his spirit becomes immortal and he can begin the avatar cycle for himself.



Yeah but an Avatar is the incarnation of a divine being or deity. No one anyone can strive to become a new Avatar. It isn't an achievement that someone can make. The reason that Aang and others before him can wield 4 elements is because he's the human vessel for the Spirit of the Earth. The world wouldn't want itself to implode because of some people who can't handle the awesome responsibility of manipulating elements so therefore the Avatar must keep the balance. What we don't have is backstory on why the planet decided to implant it's spirit into humans but we accept what we do know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 6, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah but an Avatar is the incarnation of a divine being or deity. No one anyone can strive to become a new Avatar. It isn't an achievement that someone can make. The reason that Aang and others before him can wield 4 elements is because he's the human vessel for the Spirit of the Earth. The world wouldn't want itself to implode because of some people who can't handle the awesome responsibility of manipulating elements so therefore the Avatar must keep the balance. What we don't have is backstory on why the planet decided to implant it's spirit into humans but we accept what we do know.


Not necessarily.

The avatar is not the god of such Hindu stories. He isn't Vishnu. Rather in this mythos, he is seen as the bridge between the human and the spirit world, a human who is of the spirit world for he transcends the flesh and his spirit is forever bound to this world...unless he dies in the avatar state, killing the entire lineage of avatars. While he may draw his power from the spirit world and the cosmos, that which he is drawing is fundamentally human, it is the sum of the experiences of infinitesimal lives.

To think that some person could be able to break into the realm of the spirit and become a human with an immortal spirit doesn't seem that far fetched in this series. There has to have been an original avatar and since all further incarnations were human, logically this was a human who entered that realm and was rewarded.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 7, 2008)

I've heard before that Aang is the spirit of the Earth.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2008)

You need a Q-tip.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn it, stupid YTV reruns 


UltimateDeadpool said:


> I've heard before that Aang is the spirit of the Earth.


lol, just lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 7, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I've heard before that Aang is the spirit of the Earth.


Lol. No. All that has been said on the matter is he's the link between the real and the spirit words. He isn't the spirit of Earth.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. No. All that has been said on the matter is he's the link between the real and the spirit words. He isn't the spirit of Earth.



Well...it's not a hilarious a notion as you believe it to be. Aang being the incarnation of the spirit of the planet isn't something brand new. He's much more than just the bridge between the Spirit and Human world. Yes he serves that function but really it just takes the place of the fifth element seeing as how the show uses the Greek or Hindu classical element system
The Hindu/Buddhist system is this:
Prithvi / Bhumi ? Earth
Ap / Jala ? Water
Vayu / Pavan ? Air / Wind
Agni / Tejas ? Fire
Akasha ? Aether

The spirit world takes the place of Aether. 
Anyway the idea of Aang being the spirit of the earth comes from Nick itself  which I imagine wouldn't take liberties with Mike and Bryan's vision and pass it off as canon...that's what the trading cards are for. Malu The Ghost Witch anyone?
Here's the archived info that used to be on Nick.com


If Mike and Bryan speak out against this at any point after the series is over, I'll continue then to believe what has already been written about the Avatar's history.


----------



## Spidey (Feb 8, 2008)

hmm, I see to remember them saying something about him being the spirit of the earth in the official guidebook or something.


----------



## Emery (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there a new episode tonight?


----------



## plox (Feb 8, 2008)

no theree is no new episode


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. No. All that has been said on the matter is he's the link between the real and the spirit words. He isn't the spirit of Earth.



Ummm yea i've heard the thing about the Avatar being the spirit of the earth as well.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 8, 2008)

No i take back what i said, Aang *IS* without a doubt the spirit of the earth manifested in human. Avatarspirit has it in their overview of the show, & next to nick they're the most reliable website since they're in contact with the series creators. Here's a link. 

found here also: Shuuhei

& here: 

here too: 

*EDIT:* I see Steven's beaten me to it. Also in retrospect i probably should've just edited my 1st post. Can somebody merge my posts???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmph. I still say that rather bullshit that if killed in the avatar state that makes him forever dead and him being the spirit of the world. These ideas can't coexist. The only thing that could resolve that discrepancy is he doesn't really die but just is no longer reincarnated and remains bound to the World. However one would think that someone could then reestablish that connection.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmph. I still say that rather bullshit that if killed in the avatar state that makes him forever dead and him being the spirit of the world. These ideas can't coexist. The only thing that could resolve that discrepancy is he doesn't really die but just is no longer reincarnated and remains bound to the World. However one would think that someone could then reestablish that connection.



Well look at it this way, we can probably assume that if he is killed in the Avatar State, the world looses it's "life." Life in the sense that nothing that draws power from the earth will die out. I mean look what happened when the moon spirit was killed. The moon suddenly disappeared. Maybe the same will happen to the Avatar.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmph. I still say that rather bullshit that if killed in the avatar state that makes him forever dead and him being the spirit of the world. These ideas can't coexist. The only thing that could resolve that discrepancy is he doesn't really die but just is no longer reincarnated and remains bound to the World. However one would think that someone could then reestablish that connection.



is a fictional world loosely based on other pieces of fiction....your lucky they haven't started to pull the real illogical shit out their ass.


----------



## Cenyane (Feb 9, 2008)

plox said:


> no theree is no new episode



that kinda sucks


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmph. I still say that rather bullshit that if killed in the avatar state that makes him forever dead and him being the spirit of the world. These ideas can't coexist. The only thing that could resolve that discrepancy is he doesn't really die but just is no longer reincarnated and remains bound to the World. However one would think that someone could then reestablish that connection.



Actually Sunuvmann, you might not be too far off with the latter assumption. Perhaps it isn't a discrepancy at all. Let's see what Roku has to say on the matter:



> *Roku*: If you are killed in the Avatar state, the reincarnation cycle will be broken and the Avatar will cease to exist.



Alright then so the human vessel for the Spirit of the Planet will cease to exist, we can assume that the spirit itself will live on. Otherwise Earth would crumble and everything on it would die off immediately. Although now the nations would have to defend themselves seeing as there would be no more divine medium.


----------



## The Question (Feb 9, 2008)

^I've been wondering if the Avatar cycle could possibly start over, if it is the spirit of the earth.  It's just that there would be no past lives.  Whoever the first 'new' Avatar would be probably would have no idea who he/she was, since no one may even be looking for a new Avatar to appear.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 10, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Actually Sunuvmann, you might not be too far off with the latter assumption. Perhaps it isn't a discrepancy at all. Let's see what Roku has to say on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then so the human vessel for the Spirit of the Planet will cease to exist, we can assume that the spirit itself will live on. Otherwise Earth would crumble and everything on it would die off immediately. Although now the nations would have to defend themselves seeing as there would be no more divine medium.


Well no, I think it more on the order of Bending ceasing. Bending itself seems like a spiritual power, to have mastery over elements. So if the link of the spirit and real world is cut, then bending seems likely to cease.


jayedynn said:


> ^I've been wondering if the Avatar cycle could possibly start over, if it is the spirit of the earth.  It's just that there would be no past lives.  Whoever the first 'new' Avatar would be probably would have no idea who he/she was, since no one may even be looking for a new Avatar to appear.


Well I think it less likely the Earth spirit just doting on the world with a new vessel, rather I prefer the idea of reward that if someone who is able to master all 4 elements is a worthy vessel. However that would pretty much invalidate my previous statement


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well no, I think it more on the order of Bending ceasing. Bending itself seems like a spiritual power, to have mastery over elements. So if the link of the spirit and real world is cut, then bending seems likely to cease.



Not necessarily, bending in this world seems to tie into spiritualism, but if we go by what the story tells us thus far, the humans in this world were taught by the embodiments of each respected elements.

Dragons>Fire
Air Bison>Air
Badger Moles>Earth
Moon>Water

I think if those were taken away from the world, then bending or at least their sources would cease to be.

Although it seems to be a theory, I would like to say that maybe that being killed in the Avatar State isn't exactly like the earth was killed per say. I mean according to Roku what the avatar state is, is basically a state of mind body and spirit collectively gathering every experience of every Avatar that has come before it. Since it's been established that time is an illusion... maybe the reason why dying in the Avatar State causes the chain to break is because dying in that state would mean that the Avatar Spirit itself has "died"

When your not in the Avatar state, you may not actually be the Avatar. I mean during the Lost in the Spirit World segments, we found that the other Avatars were actual people, each different. So it could be that maybe being reincarnated as the avatar doesn't necessarily mean that as a whole your are the Avatar.

It's sort of confusing for me to say, but basically we shouldn't think of Aang as the Avatar, but as Aang. Just like we can't think of Roku as the Avatar either. I mean each of the other Avatars probably did have lives. I mean we know that the last 4 Avatars before Aang did have lives and each established individuality. 

Roku>A fire nation citizen who the best friend to Fire Lord Sozin. Tried his best to keep the balance between the 4 nations, but failed. Got married to who eventually became Zuko great-grandmother

Kiyoshi>An Earth Kingdom village leader who cared deeply about her homeland as well as the Earth Kingdom as a whole. Although acting on selfless reasons, she established the Dai Li to compromise with the Earth King to establish a voice for the lower class and ended up isolating her home and people from the rest of the nation. 

Kuruk>A bombastic Northern Water Tribesman who had great pride in his skills. He was aggressive and often pushed his skills to his limits and liked showing off. He got married, but Koh the Face Stealer stole his wife's face. 

The reason why you have to open all the chakras to be able to control the Avatar is because you are purifying the body, according to Guru Pathik. That state of purification is supposed to make the Avatar enlightened in every aspect, and that in this state of enlightenment, you can truly control every spirit that makes up the Avatar.

I mean even Avatar Yungchen states that the Avatar is reincarnated as a human to understand what it means to be human. In that sense wouldn't it mean that the Spirit of the Earth itself is an observer living within different individuals?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 10, 2008)

lol i dont think moon was the water's source of bending 8S...

because the sun wasnt the fire's source... or the comet. Those are just the things that amplifies their power...

its probobly that sea serpent or something... or even the penguins lol...


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 10, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i dont think moon was the water's source of bending 8S...
> 
> because the sun wasnt the fire's source... or the comet. Those are just the things that amplifies their power...
> 
> its probobly that sea serpent or something... or even the penguins lol...



Actually it is. It's been specifically stated that it is the source of waterbending. When the moon was removed the waterbenders lost their bending abilities meaning that the moon itself is the source. I mean if it was the case of amplification then wouldn't that mean that even if the moon wasn't there, they would still be able to bend?

I mean they even state _"The legends say the moon was the first Waterbender. Our ancestors saw how it pushed and pulled the tides and learned how to do it themselves... Our strength comes from the Spirit of the Moon, our life comes from the Spirit of the Ocean. They work together to keep balance."_


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2008)

Tenrow

where did you find out about all the other avatars' past? they didn't show much background story in the serie itself

got a link?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2008)

It's in the game and was confirmed by creators as being canon.

(They just confirm anything nowadays huh?  Games, books, snacks....)


----------



## Kage (Feb 10, 2008)

Tenrow said:


> I mean they even state _"The legends say the moon was the first Waterbender. Our ancestors saw how it pushed and pulled the tides and learned how to do it themselves... Our strength comes from the Spirit of the Moon, our life comes from the Spirit of the Ocean. They work together to keep balance."_



didn't katara say this?



Muk said:


> where did you find out about all the other avatars' past? they didn't show much background story in the serie itself
> 
> got a link?



there's some stuff about the past avatars in a lil mini comic series called "Avatar: Escape From the Spirit World". dunno if you know about it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It's in the game and was confirmed by creators as being canon.
> 
> (They just confirm anything nowadays huh?  Games, books, snacks....)



Mider T is talking about the Escape From The Spirit World online comics that were released last year. They take place right after the defeat at Ba Sing Se and deals with Aang in the Spirit World. You can find it here. 


You can bypass all of that other stuff and just watch the comics on Youtube.
Here they are in order -
guys
guys
guys
guys

They deal with the previous Avatars Roku, Kyoshi, Kuruk and Yangchen.
By the way the only things that are confirmed as canon is all of the background info on Nick.com, the online comics and the comics that came in the all-Avatar edition of Nick Magazine. The video games and trading card game are not canon. The snacks are just delicious treats.


----------



## Billie (Feb 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bAAZYZgaoZA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Goom (Feb 11, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]bAAZYZgaoZA[/YOUTUBE]​



wow.  All the avatar vids that guy you posted made are awesome.


----------



## waleedc (Feb 11, 2008)

you guys need to relax with these speculations
its just a cartoon 
stop trying to analyze everything that has to do with it

what happend to just watching a show an enjoying it without haveing to ask a bunch of questions


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2008)

waleedc said:


> you guys need to relax with these speculations
> its just a cartoon
> stop trying to analyze everything that has to do with it
> 
> what happend to just watching a show an enjoying it without haveing to ask a bunch of questions



Should we also get lobotomies, or do you just condition yourself by shear will to brain death?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2008)

waleedc said:


> you guys need to relax with these speculations
> its just a cartoon
> stop trying to analyze everything that has to do with it
> 
> what happend to just watching a show an enjoying it without haveing to ask a bunch of questions



Maybe you should stop analzying the Quran?


----------



## waleedc (Feb 12, 2008)

maybe you should get labatomies....

wtf mider im not even talking about the quran and you bring it up


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 13, 2008)

waleedc said:


> maybe you should get labatomies....
> 
> wtf mider im not even talking about the quran and you bring it up



hm, must be a new member in the forums... get used to it buddy that's how forums are. we create threads and sometimes analyze or overanalyze whichever way you want to put it when it comes to anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh for fucks sake, this is not constructive.

Lets face it, this is a forum. Serious business is par for the course. If you do not want to be a part of this then find a better topic or go to a different forum.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 13, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]bAAZYZgaoZA[/YOUTUBE]​



Red is awesome 

Neat video, maybe tone down the bleeps some. 

N' yer, speculating and discussion is kind of what breathes life into forums. Without it you've got even less insightful posts regarding a person's dismay for random show/game #251.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 13, 2008)

kageneko said:


> didn't katara say this?




Close, but it was Yue.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 13, 2008)

I miss Toph.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going through Avatar withdrawal...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2008)

I miss Toph/Sokka conversation and static.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone seen the episode where Aang throws a dance party for the sad kids in the Fire nation an Aang and Katara do the sexiest dance ever?

What does the fire lord look like?

When the main the main characters reach the fire lord, do they just go up to his Palace ad knock and say "Knock knock, is the fire lord home?".

Oh, and everyone, go to youtube.com and type in "Scary Katara" and watch the best 20-second clip of Katara ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 13, 2008)

^^Everyone's seen that episode.

You can go back a few threads & find links to the past episodes that can answer your questions.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2008)

Talkin bout the Headband?  That dance was taken directly from Breakin! and Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Billie (Feb 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I miss Toph/Sokka conversation and static.



I miss Momo


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

dammit Im sick of these fucken reruns


----------



## Stalin (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate to wait nearly goddamn months for new episodes.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 15, 2008)

I miss Toph and Ty-lee. Stupid Nick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2008)

I miss people whining about fictional characters. Oh wait...


----------



## Gamble (Feb 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I miss people whining about fictional characters. Oh wait...



I agree, let's quench our thirst.

Goddamn Nick shitty broadcasting company ruining their good shows goddamn 3 months to wait godamndaman_dsamndsfldshsgr_.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 15, 2008)

My TV schedule said there'd be Avatar at 8:30 PM...but it was Spongebob _once again_. I really see no reason on why they'd be taking so long to air episodes Canada has had the oppurtunity to see weeks ago. All the episodes are done right? So why the delay?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 15, 2008)

spongebob


lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2008)

317's title has been revealed. It is:

*The Ember Island Players*


I kid you not, that's the title. I guess Toph and Zuko build an Impala and hustle Pai Sho on the beach, stopping only to breakdance on the hood.

A Grey Delisle interview from a few weeks ago reveals at least part of the episode:

_If you were given a choice to voice any Avatar character, who would you voice over?

Answer: Katara. I actually got to play an actress portraying her in an upcoming episode. I cried a lot. It was fun!_

Apparently, Azula has a very poor opinion of Katara, even though Katara dominated her in the catacombs in CoD.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2008)

Why you gotta get my hopes up then shit on em?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> *317's title has been revealed. It is:
> 
> The Ember Island Players
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> 317's title has been revealed. It is:
> 
> *The Ember Island Players*
> 
> ...


Call of Duty? 

Well put some spinners on Appa, he's got his own hydrolics already, and he'll be riding high.

What was that middle bit about? It did not compute.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Call of Duty?
> 
> Well put some spinners on Appa, he's got his own hydrolics already, and he'll be riding high.
> 
> What was that middle bit about? It did not compute.



Basically, it was about how Azula's VO indirectly revealed the purpose of this episode. Not too long ago, Grey Delisle was interviewed by some website, and this was one of the questions:

_Q: If you were given a choice to voice any Avatar character, who would you voice over?

A: katara. i actually got to play an actress portraying her in an upcoming episode. i cried a lot. it was fun!
_

The full interview is here: true tears - 07 RAW (D-tvk DivX6.6 704x396 120fps[ED60]).avi

She did not clarify whether she was providing additional voicework as an actress character, or if Azula herself was the actress. I'm hoping for the latter.

Either way, that quote is enough to say that 317's A-story will almost certainly involve a play of some sort, most likely a sort of savage burlesque about the Gaang, by a troupe named "The Ember Island Players."


----------



## Snow (Feb 17, 2008)

My votes on Fire Nation trying to catch Aaang ridin' dirty.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2008)

They think he's killed off
He's playin'
Airbendin', think they goin catch him ridin Appa
(Goin' catch him ridin Appa)
(Goin' catch him ridin Appa)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 17, 2008)

They see me floatin'
They flamin'...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 18, 2008)

ROFL @ all the Avatar Ridin's. 
/reps all around.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

I gotta start watchin this again.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> ROFL @ all the Avatar Ridin's.
> /reps all around.



If you dig it then sig it.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 18, 2008)

I like this show and wish they would bring it back.

Do they have all the eps made.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't watched this since the Blood Bending episode.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2008)

Why'd you guys quit watching?  Go catch up.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 19, 2008)

Has ep 14 come out yet?

last one i saw was Zuko and Ang learning fire bending from the dragons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 19, 2008)

^That's the latest. Nothing new since.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2008)

nick are really taking the piss  i want my avatar fix


----------



## Koi (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah so guys?  Thanks to Avatar, I've been putting off a research paper for like two weeks. I'm up to the Fifth Chapter of Book Three and h'omg I love it so so so much.

As WEIRD AS THIS SOUNDS.. I had a dream about Zuko last night.  God it was trippy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2008)

What was that dream about?


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 20, 2008)

This was probably posted a while ago, but has there been any news as to when the next episode will be released?


----------



## Gunndragon (Feb 20, 2008)

read that it would be sometime in March....


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 20, 2008)

> What was that dream about?


Probably something nawwwwteeeee 

Lawl, well we all have dreams about Zuko at one point in our lives.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2008)

Speak for yourself

And yeah it always goes on hiatus in the winter then come back in March......no matter what Nick says.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Yeah so guys?  Thanks to Avatar, I've been putting off a research paper for like two weeks. I'm up to the Fifth Chapter of Book Three and h'omg I love it so so so much.
> 
> As WEIRD AS THIS SOUNDS.. I had a dream about Zuko last night.  God it was trippy.


I marathon'd during finals week last semester. Beat that!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What was that dream about?


Sexual Eruptions... ruptions... ruption


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 20, 2008)

this shouldnt come as a surprise to anyone...but Zuko is my favorite character.

Actually, i kinda like the 3 crazy fire ho's too.

Man i was lol'n when they decided to go back to the party and just tear shit up in the Beach episode.


i was thinking to myself "_lol no way did Nickelodeon just promote vandalism and gang violence!_" 

and Azula's crazy ass, oh lord :rofl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sexual Eruptions... ruptions... ruption


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sexual Eruptions... ruptions... ruption


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

Zuko is my favourite character, at the moment Katara is probably my worst. The new episodes need to hurry up and appear, I need to see Iroh beast.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 20, 2008)

When will Avatar be back?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheers to all the Zuko fans!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 20, 2008)

present for the avatards XD


----------



## Koi (Feb 20, 2008)

Sokka FTW guys.   Followed closely by IROH!

And I love how Azula is such an intelligent, conniving bitch with the crazies that she has almost no interpersonal skills whatsoever, haha.  It amuses me.


Also-- My dream was about being trapped in some sort of warehouse with Zuko (and for like two seconds, Iroh), and then Zuko came on to me.  But there was a whole lot of crap going on, though.  It was really bizzare.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sexual Eruptions... ruptions... ruption


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> present for the avatards XD



Wicked 

My favorite is Zuko, than Toph, followed by Iroh & Azula.  Fire Nation rules! ...and Toph!


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2008)

Love this AMV xD


----------



## KuronoX54 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow that amv was great


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 22, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> this shouldnt come as a surprise to anyone...but Zuko is my favorite character.
> 
> Actually, i kinda like the 3 crazy fire ho's too.
> 
> ...



I loved the "My own mother thought I was a monster... She was right, of course, but it still hurt". 

Azula is probably my favorite villain since Megatron (old transformers not that new crap) she is just so evil. I just love how she doesn't have the weaknesses that most villains in fiction have. 

A good example of one is how she didn't just watch when Aang was powering up in the season 2 finale. Most villains would be like "OMG what is with all this power, what will I do!" then they let the main character powerup. She is like "Fuck that" *lightning bolt* :rofl


----------



## Goom (Feb 22, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Love this AMV xD



at 1:05 what scene was that from.  I seriously can't remember that.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> at 1:05 what scene was that from.  I seriously can't remember that.



With Zuko and the girl (whose name I can't remember)?  I'm pretty sure that's from Zuko's part in 'Tales from Ba Sing Se'.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Avatar Abridged is win. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zltbcBlDtPg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDomxo4Ut5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"You mean he's like Kung Fu Action Jesus?!" :rofl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2008)

^He's really bad at voices. Honestly, none of the imposters can match Little Kuriboh's skill.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Well here's 3-5 if you want to see them. 

You jealous bastard. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVXkMKgTr-Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSwNcdJG6AI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24uo7dUf8hk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 22, 2008)

I really liked how he made Zuko's voice all whiny. I thought that was funny.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Love Score

Sokka: 1
Katara: -5
Iroh: 5000


----------



## Kyou (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Avatar 8D!.... So good. (and probably the only thing keeping Nickelodeon alive o-o.)


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, does anyone love THE BOULDER as much as I do?  Seriously, he's probably like the best side character EVER.. next to Piando.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey when's the next eppie coming?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2008)

No one knows to my knowledge. Nick really doesn't handle scheduling Avatar all that well...


----------



## ByakuganHinata18 (Feb 24, 2008)

I love this show. Its really interesting and the only good Cartoon on Nick.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Love Score
> 
> Sokka: 1
> Katara: -5
> Iroh: *5000*



I like you


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 26, 2008)

*I like Avatar, but it is like one of the few series on Nick. I like 

My fave characters are probably Sakka and Toph.

I just really liked them ^_^*


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2008)

Next episode at the earliest should be next week.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully.

Nick really should treat this series better. =\


----------



## Mew♥ (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the series but they could release a new episode every once in a while instead of 3-4 months at a time -_-


----------



## Billie (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it this AMV! (heart)

[YOUTUBE]iOI-ZMY0nSc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 27, 2008)

WHEN DID UR HEART GO MISSIN!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 1, 2008)

There's no way I'm letting this thread stay on the second page.

Anyway, there's a little bit of news as well: Nick's March highlights were released, and Avatar wasn't mentioned. Looks like we might be waiting until April for new episodes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Nick is gay, pint proven.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> There's no way I'm letting this thread stay on the second page.
> 
> Anyway, there's a little bit of news as well: Nick's March highlights were released, and Avatar wasn't mentioned. Looks like we might be waiting until April for new episodes.



Typical.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 1, 2008)

Did anyone else find the storming of the Earth King's palace to be one of, if not, the best bending fight in the show?





Jove said:


> Anyway, there's a little bit of news as well: Nick's March highlights were released, and Avatar wasn't mentioned. Looks like we might be waiting until April for new episodes.


----------



## The Question (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there any update on the Avatar movies that will be coming out?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 1, 2008)

No new Avatar until April? 

Add that to no new 24 until next year and no new Heroes until the fall and you get this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MiKntEWnfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been waiting for a while to see some new avatar episodes


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone's tired of the wait I see. In the mean time, just watch an anime series or something. That's what I did, and it worked.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why us? Avatar is taking so long. Instead I'll compensate by watching something else.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm, i'm wondering if this is gonna be the last "book" of the show...


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 2, 2008)

*Honestly, i think Avatar is boring, i mean it's not even close to naruto or bleach.*


----------



## Tay (Mar 2, 2008)

I've loved Avatar since the first episode.. But I wish Nick didn't treat it like shit.
Instead they play gay ass shows like Naked Brothers Band.


----------



## Treize (Mar 2, 2008)

Alot of kids watch Avatar i suppose , for them it's great .
For some people who are already a bit older it's also good if you are into it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2008)

Dj. said:


> *Honestly, i think Avatar is boring, i mean it's not even close to naruto or bleach.*



Avatar is more about the characters than it is about the setting or story...for example, Zuko undegoes more character development in the relatively few eps he's in than Naruto or Ichigo do in their entire Manga/Anime lifespans.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2008)

Dj. said:


> *Honestly, i think Avatar is boring, i mean it's not even close to naruto or bleach.*



So you come all the way in an avatar thread to say that?  That most certainly deserves a neg.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 2, 2008)

Dj. said:


> *Honestly, i think Avatar is boring, i mean it's not even close to naruto or bleach.*



You mean its not close to the series that ignores its main character for a block of wood with DEM or the series that copy-pastes its arcs?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You mean its not close to the series that ignores its main character for a block of wood with DEM or the series that copy-pastes its arcs?



to be fair, Naruto the Anime hasn't ignored its main character...he's just geniunely uninteresting.

Fire nation extras are more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heh, the females in Avatar are even superior to the ones in Naruto and Bleach.  The ones in Naruto are useless and nothing more than cheerleaders.  And the ones in Bleach are there just for eye candy and have become nothing more than damsels in distress.  The girls in Avatar get equal screen time and kick ass, especially Toph.  Probably the only show where both men and women are treated equally, or where the women kick ass more than the guys. 

Gotta love the three Fire Nation ho's, Jun and Toph.


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2008)

Dude, Jun was fucking _hot_, and not to mention awesome.   I definitely hope we see more of her, even though chances are slim to none.  And Toph is one of the best heroines ever, haha.  I love her. 


Anyone else hoping for another appearance of King Bumi before the series' end?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 2, 2008)

Dj. said:


> *Honestly, i think Avatar is boring, i mean it's not even close to naruto or bleach.*



Haha funny 
Both of those series can get pretty damn boring ya know. IMO i think Avatar is much better since the story moves forward at a good pace, the series isnt running on forever & the animation is magic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2008)

I seriously disagree with that statement. Avatar I marathon'd in two days. I can't say the same for Naruto and Bleach. I manga marathon'd them though so I guess that might count >_>


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I seriously disagree with that statement. Avatar I marathon'd in two days. I can't say the same for Naruto and Bleach. I manga marathon'd them though so I guess that might count >_>



Talking to me??


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 2, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Dude, Jun was fucking _hot_, and not to mention awesome.   I definitely hope we see more of her, even though chances are slim to none.  And Toph is one of the best heroines ever, haha.  I love her.
> 
> 
> Anyone else hoping for another appearance of King Bumi before the series' end?



Yeah I agree, Jun is a hottie.  I was hoping for her return as well, but it doesn't look like they will bring her back.  And agreed about Toph

I think Bumi will reappear in the show.  They should've broken him out of his prison and gotten him to join in during the eclipse.  Maybe he will appear in the final battle along with Paku and Jeong Jeong.


----------



## The Question (Mar 2, 2008)

Bumi and Iroh will join forces at some pont to bring pwnage to the land while sipping on some ginseng tea.

Then they will be joined by Toph and Zuko for even more awesome.

Well, that's what should happen anyway.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 3, 2008)

I find it hard to imagine anything that could handle that level of win. I mean, my computer screen would just implode from Bumi and Iroh so close. And if you added Toph to the mix? Sheesh.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Yeah I agree, Jun is a hottie.  I was hoping for her return as well, but it doesn't look like they will bring her back.  And agreed about Toph
> 
> I think Bumi will reappear in the show.  They should've broken him out of his prison and gotten him to join in during the eclipse.  Maybe he will appear in the final battle along with Paku and Jeong Jeong.



who's Jun?

I don't remember her character ... anyone got a pic? or link?

and avatar is far better then naruto in so many ways. character development and story are far superior to that of naruto or bleach. its more consistent then what ever naruto or bleach is spitting out.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> who's Jun?
> 
> I don't remember her character ... anyone got a pic? or link?



Jun's the bounty hunter chick from episode 115: Bato of the Water Tribe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2008)

To further refresh your memory, a capture:


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, didn't she arm wrestle (and win) againist Ryu?


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2008)

Jove said:


> To further refresh your memory, a capture:



errrr ....

not remembering much of that episode except for that the gang found bato and go some info where the water tribe was and then they chose not to follow them towards the water tribe ...

right?

where did all that come in from? maybe i'll rewatch the episode


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Uh anyone know when the new eps is cumin out


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2008)

When it does, now go search if you want the answer that badly.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2008)

ahh now i remember 115 ... that's actually the episode with the battle over the well XD between zuko and aang that i was looking for


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Well you don't have to be a dick about it you if i would have asked who want to get they ass flamed you won't be so motherfuckin smart would you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2008)

Jun was the one who rode the giant lizard who saw by smell.


Please don't flame those who ask about new episodes. Perhaps we should make an FAQ post and have that merged with the first post as we did in the Heroes thread so we don't have problems like this.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 3, 2008)

i know that im behind on the news but,have there been any other episodes after 13, and is it ture that the voice actor of iroh died, and whats this i here that there is'nt going to be a book 4 AIR!!!!!!

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

All i asked was a question that one person got smart all he had to say was idk but he had to get smart


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2008)

no new episode since 13

btw. i loved how iro pretended to got hit by the paralyze tongue and held the girl.

he always gets the girls =]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you muk


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 3, 2008)

i guess no one gives a damn,  maybe im the wrong forum


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2008)

so still no word of avatar new episodes  
nick pisses me off


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2008)

> i know that im behind on the news but,have there been any other episodes after 13, and is it ture that the voice actor of iroh died, and whats this i here that there is'nt going to be a book 4 AIR!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Be patient.

No episodes since 13. Probably won't be until April apparently.

Iroh's VA died at the end of season 2. They had a new one for the speaking roles he had in season 3. There is a slight difference in voices so thats why his role has been kept to largely non-speaking in season 3.

There have been rumors of that. Its up in the air and there has been no confirmation.

Nothing really.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 3, 2008)

If new eps HAD come out...

WOULDN'T SOMEONE HAVE MENTIONED IT?

Common sense is a long forgotten art...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 3, 2008)

Woo! Deadpool!


----------



## Gamble (Mar 4, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Haha funny
> Both of those series can get pretty damn boring ya know. IMO i think Avatar is much better since the story moves forward at a good pace, the series isnt running on forever & the *animation is magic*.



It was actually pretty bad until season 3, save for a few moments in season 2 (Toph's intro..finale)

Even still, I find the framerate to be..lacking. It doesn't take away any from the show, it's just not particularly "magical," as you put it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It was actually pretty bad until season 3, save for a few moments in season 2 (Toph's intro..finale)
> 
> Even still, I find the framerate to be..lacking. It doesn't take away any from the show, it's just not particularly "magical," as you put it.



Is that what you're going with? Framerate, really? I guess that's nebulous enough that you might get away with it. It's just technical-sounding enough to obfuscate anything having to do with the immaculate, often majestic backgrounds, bursting with detail; the appealing color scheme; the assiduousness of the animators, drawing careful movement to nearly all background characters; the perfectly rendered bending movements; and the supurb direction, with excellent framing and sequencing, which only began to falter _after_ Book 2.

I really don't think the framerate is an issue, besides the fist couple of episodes. You weren't talking about the video game, were you?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2008)

z0mgbbq are thar new episoads yet


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> z0mgbbq are thar new episoads yet



Yes there are

they are in the eye of the beholder =]


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2008)

Jove said:


> Is that what you're going with? Framerate, really? I guess that's nebulous enough that you might get away with it. It's just technical-sounding enough to obfuscate anything having to do with the immaculate, often majestic backgrounds, bursting with detail; the appealing color scheme; the assiduousness of the animators, drawing careful movement to nearly all background characters; the perfectly rendered bending movements; and the supurb direction, with excellent framing and sequencing, which only began to falter _after_ Book 2.
> 
> I really don't think the framerate is an issue, besides the fist couple of episodes. You weren't talking about the video game, were you?



Not to mention that framerate = money.  And as a show marketed for kids, of course they're not gonna put a ton of money into the animation to make it look smoother.  

I think it's great, myself.  Better than any shit animation we get on Naruto, when you can tell which team drew what episode.  For what the show is, the animation is impressive, and they don't cut corners.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 4, 2008)

You know the aggravating thing is, that Nick has all the episodes for Season 3, but for some reason they've been holding them back for so long...

... which means more Spongebob reruns...


----------



## plox (Mar 4, 2008)

Muk said:


> Yes there are
> 
> they are in the eye of the beholder =]



 lol


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Be patient.
> 
> No episodes since 13. Probably won't be until April apparently.
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm pretty sure the lack of Iroh is a coincidence not a compensation. I would imagine they had most of the script for season 3 done prior to Mako's death, so it would be highly unlikely that they would go back and write around him due to his VA. Besides they already have a new voice for Iroh, so to say that they haven't written him in for the reason of a voice change is sort of ridiculous.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure the lack of Iroh is a coincidence not a compensation. I would imagine they had most of the script for season 3 done prior to Mako's death, so it would be highly unlikely that they would go back and write around him due to his VA. Besides they already have a new voice for Iroh, so to say that they haven't written him in for the reason of a voice change is sort of ridiculous.



You're completely right. They said as much on one of the DVD commentaries.


----------



## Billie (Mar 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TLnPUk38nqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2008)

Haha, Avatar Chibis win. Especially Iroh


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2008)

Found a pimpin' piece of fanart--


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





So terrifying, and yet, so fitting.

Credit to


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 7, 2008)

^LOL I saw a pic similar to that on Deviantart.  It had Itachi and Azula getting married and Sasuke and Zuko in the background hiding and probably scheming against the two.

Found the pic right .

ItachixAzula = Scary as fuck


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2008)

itazula is the most perfect villain pair ever

zula just has style

and itachi got style

and it'd be like style squared which would be fantastic

can't get wrong with this pairing

the evil they would bring to the world ...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> itazula is the most perfect villain pair ever
> 
> zula just has style
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I would have went with Azuchi. 

I like this one because you know Azula would eventually figure out a way to counter the sharingan and control the relationship, and Itachi would always let her _think_ she's in charge, because no matter how many jutsu she finds out about, he'll always have one more haxx stored away (as long as Kishi is writing his half).


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah well maybe true ... Azula would try to be the dominante one, she's just the type to dominate

if not with bending than with words,

she's got her ways with words XD and so much better then what kishimoto can come up with


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2008)

What are you talking about?  Itachi can control that ass with a blink of an eye.....literally.  He wants Sexy Time then 3 second/72 hour eye rape!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What are you talking about?  Itachi can control that ass with a blink of an eye.....literally.  He wants Sexy Time then 3 second/72 hour eye rape!




Don't underestimate Azula. She'd find a way to make Susano'o work for her. In your scenario, she made an Uchiha show interest in a girl; she CAN do the impossible!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2008)

It's only because she perfected the art of run in The Invasion.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 7, 2008)

hey havent Nick confirmed the new episodes air dates?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2008)

ItaZula/Azuchi is a force of nature. None could withstand it. EVER.


----------



## The Question (Mar 7, 2008)

This is by one of my favorite Avatar fanartists:


*Bleach 313 by Binktopia*

I guess with no new episodes, we've got nothing better to do than post fanart.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2008)

Seeing this thread brings back memories. Hopefully, April arrives quickly. I'm not eager to see the episodes anymore, but interested in seeing how the series will end for the most.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 7, 2008)

so w hats the deal with 3x14?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> I guess with no new episodes, we've got nothing better to do than post fanart.



This is true; we should be getting word on an airdate pretty soon, though.

Here's one of the creepier versions of Azula out there:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Online viewing


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, I love that Azula!

Here's a cute one, heh--

From Episode 22 Summary


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 8, 2008)

Bosco for the win.


----------



## Nexas (Mar 8, 2008)

This one cracks me up.



Zuko best be lockin his room at night


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 8, 2008)

Classic. Family Guy references


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nexas said:


> This one cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Zuko best be lockin his room at night



ROFL, I remember seeing that on DeviantArt.  That was some funny shit.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 9, 2008)

Stupid question, I know, but does anyone have any news on new ep. dates?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a thing. We reckon it'll be around April, but nothing more than that is known.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 9, 2008)

>_> we definitely need make an FAQ.


----------



## The Question (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a great one, Iroh vs. the Boston Tea Party:





Zuko vs. Sasuke-Emo battle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2008)

That Iroh one is amazing.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)

^Exactly**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2008)

Tea is serious fucking business.


----------



## Koi (Mar 10, 2008)

Fucking duh, man. 

I had tea this morning, actually.  It was delicious.  I was a pussy and put sugar in it, though. :\  I let it steep too long.



Also--  Older!Sokka. <3



I dunno how likely it is, but I would love it if there was a sort of epilogue to the series, and we get to see everyone in like ten years from the series' end. 

--
Because Fire Nation Katara is hot.  And so is Mucha's style--


--

Also because I think this is fucking great. xD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 10, 2008)

Sokka needs a beard. His Fire Nation beard in the beginning of the season was made of god and win.


----------



## Koi (Mar 10, 2008)

SHIT yeah he does!  Haha, you know, I bet he bought that beard back in Earth country and was just hanging on to it so he could use it at the right time.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)

Also, those are fucking hot.

I'd love a ten years later!epilogue


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 10, 2008)

When will Avatar start again?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> When will Avatar start again?



Whatever you do, don't go to the top of this very page and find your answer.


----------



## The Question (Mar 10, 2008)

How to help Zuko:



Games in the afterlife:



Badass Toph:


----------



## Shade (Mar 10, 2008)

That Toph pic is made of god and win.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2008)

So that's the original from Adam's set 

Massive win.

And they do need a 10 years later. However I sincerely hope they do continue the series after this season. There is so much more they can do with that universe.


----------



## Snow (Mar 11, 2008)

Who's that Fire Nation guy in that picture? 

Wait, is that the guy that got pwned when he tried to kidnap that fish?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

I said:


> Who's that Fire Nation guy in that picture?
> 
> Wait, is that the guy that got pwned when he tried to kidnap that fish?



Yeah, that's Zhao.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 11, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Fucking duh, man.
> 
> I dunno how likely it is, but I would love it if there was a sort of epilogue to the series, and we get to see everyone in like ten years from the series' end.




It's been approved by the series creators already.
**Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.


----------



## Noah (Mar 11, 2008)

^That is some sex right there.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2008)

lol @ Mai.  Even more lulz at Sokka.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol @ Mai.  Even more lulz at Sokka.



Sokka + beard = unlimited smexness.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



You just made my day, h'omg. <333333
I am lovin' goatee'd Sokka.  So much.  SO MUCH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But-- but.. where's Suki? ;_;  (Re: I evn though I multi-ship anyway, haha.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



*Spoiler*: _O Shi-_ 



Is it just me or is Toph wearing the same wind nomad outfit Aang is wearing? Does that imply they marry? 

But lol that is totally a fuck you, you lose to all the Zutara crazies.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



Thought I heard somethin today. Nice to confirm that it was the cries of every single Zuko/Katara fan around the world. I don't really care when it comes to pairings in Avatar, but I've never really approved of Zuko and Mai together. It always just felt too random.

Anyways, aside from that, everyone looks pretty good. Now if the show would just hurry the fuck up and come back on, that'd be great


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



I have a super major revelation about this storyboard:


*Spoiler*: __ 



T'is a fake. Superstarseven is a cruel young man... quite.




But, on the subject of the future of the show beyond Book 3, I think you'll be interested in this interview with Mike and Bryan:

Page 1: 

Page 2: 

Notice that the interviewer brings up the 3-year extension that, as far as I've seen, the two of them have not explicitly confirmed. They don't exactly do that here, but they don't deny it either.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> I have a super major revelation about this storyboard:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You sure? Looks pretty damn real to me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 11, 2008)

Avatar live action movie!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> You sure? Looks pretty damn real to me



Yes, very sure:



It's the December 10th item. Johane Matte is REALLY good.


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2008)

Wait, wait-- so okay, Aang's gonna fight Mark Hamill and his destiny'll be fulfilled and whatnot, and then it's gonna _continue_?




Neato. (:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Wait, wait-- so okay, Aang's gonna fight Mark Hamill and his destiny'll be fulfilled and whatnot, and then it's gonna _continue_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very possibly. 

Unfortunately, Eric Coleman, the executive at Nick that basically made Avatar happen and let Mike and Bryan make the show the way they wanted, defected to Disney last month. Right now, the Nick potentates _say_ that they are committed to the show, and the movies. But look at this:



Sure sounds like resounding support, but have their actions matched their rhetoric in the promotion of Book 3? Seems like they are currently more interested in the movies. And who the hell knows who'll be in charge of the network by the time a Book 4 would be formulating. It could be someone that hates the show.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: _O Shi-_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Hmm_ 



Strange, to me it looks like an ordinary and traditional Earth Kingdom clothin' but I'm not sure...


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah yes, the Beckett's Pokemon interview with Mike and Bryan. Many a thread have been started with those 2 images.
The usual conclusion: No book 4.

The only reason I say that there will be no 4th season is because there's no Avatar staff to work on one. I remember Lauren Montgomery (storyboarder) replying to someone on her blog that there is hardly anyone working in the Avatar office at Nick studios and that she herself will be out of there in a couple of weeks. That was around November of last year. Johanne who drew those incredible epilogue storyboards was let go a few months ago. She's back at Nick...although working on an animated show featuring the penguins from the film Madagascar. Considering the amount of time to complete one 22 minute episode of Avatar and the fact that there's no one to work on scripts, storyboards, editing etc. I think we can call Avatar done for now. Wouldn't make much sense for Nick to extend the show's contract and let everyone go. Will it return in some form? Besides the films, yes I think the show's universe will continue on somehow but the Animated incarnation won't be back anytime soon after the final episode.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2008)

Obviously Toph got with Sokka, look how close their standing next to one another.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Ah yes, the Beckett's Pokemon interview with Mike and Bryan. Many a thread have been started with those 2 images.
> The usual conclusion: No book 4.
> 
> The only reason I say that there will be no 4th season is because there's no Avatar staff to work on one. I remember Lauren Montgomery (storyboarder) replying to someone on her blog that there is hardly anyone working in the Avatar office at Nick studios and that she herself will be out of there in a couple of weeks. That was around November of last year. Johanne who drew those incredible epilogue storyboards was let go a few months ago. She's back at Nick...*although working on an animated show featuring the penguins from the film Madagascar.* Considering the amount of time to complete one 22 minute episode of Avatar and the fact that there's no one to work on scripts, storyboards, editing etc. I think we can call Avatar done for now. Wouldn't make much sense for Nick to extend the show's contract and let everyone go. Will it return in some form? Besides the films, yes I think the show's universe will continue on somehow but the Animated incarnation won't be back anytime soon after the final episode.



 but... 



Mider T said:


> Obviously Toph got with Sokka, look how close their standing next to one another.



It's fake.


----------



## Nexas (Mar 11, 2008)

The truth of the Boiling Rock Revealed!


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2008)

Hahaha.


Lol, Haru shaved his dirtlip.


Edit:  I WOULD JOIN.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 12, 2008)

Nexas said:


> The truth of the Boiling Rock Revealed!


I lol'ed. 


lessonnumbersix said:


> Edit:  I WOULD JOIN.



I would join depending who the guy on the poster is.


----------



## Snow (Mar 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



Holy shet, that's fap worthy. 

They need to start back airing!


----------



## Maruta (Mar 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been approved by the series creators already.
> **Warning** super major end-of-series spoiler alert.



dude, that HPDH-y end was a joke.

Even if something similar is coming up, well, you know, it wouldn't exactly be THIS


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's fake.



Their relationship is real


----------



## The Question (Mar 12, 2008)

Sokka has a beard!

Edit: Still not sure if it's real or not.  It seems too Harry Potter-esque.


----------



## Omolara (Mar 12, 2008)

The Harula wedding with Cabbage Guy presiding is the best one, imo. XD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 13, 2008)

The storyboard drawing posted earlier was done by one of the storyboard artist of Avatar, but it was made available on Deviantart since last year. I think the artist said that it was a joke.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 13, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> Sokka has a beard!
> 
> Edit: Still not sure if it's real or not.  It seems too Harry Potter-esque.



 It is real but It's not something that's going to happen in the series. It was drawn on real stock Avatar storyboards by a real one-time Avatar storyboarder which makes the confusion worse but it was a gag set up for the New York Anime Festival last year (Avatar at an Anime festival???) and that Harry Potter feeling that's nagging you is intentional. It was meant to parody the ending of Deathly Hallows.


----------



## The Question (Mar 13, 2008)

^That makes more sense then.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 13, 2008)

Avatar is Anime IMO.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Avatar is Anime IMO.



_well...._

Anyway what in the world could Anakin Skywalker have in common with Zuko The Fire Prince?

That place is filled with Code Geass art.

By the way, has anyone seen this great new image for a book that details the last 4 episodes of the show?

Yes, this one is real. Look it up on Amazon.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Anyway what in the world could Anakin Skywalker have in common with Zuko The Fire Prince?
> 
> That place is filled with Code Geass art.



Hmm, seems familiar...


----------



## Koi (Mar 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> By the way, has anyone seen this great new image for a book that details the last 4 episodes of the show?
> 
> Yes, this one is real. Look it up on Amazon.



Dude, Aang is JACKED for being, what?  Twelve, thirteen?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 13, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Dude, Aang is JACKED for being, what?  Twelve, thirteen?



Probably got some tips from Iroh


----------



## Hakke360 (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah, but Iroh actually did some physical trainning inside that prison.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> _well...._
> 
> By the way, has anyone seen this great new image for a book that details the last 4 episodes of the show?
> 
> Yes, this one is real. Look it up on Amazon.



SWEET COCAINE & WAFFLES!!!!!!!! :amazed Thats looks dope as hell.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2008)

well he's being doing martial arts since well season one

he should be this buff one way or another


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn repeats


----------



## Stallyns808 (Mar 15, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Damn repeats



LOL Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2008)

i don't get to even watch repeats on the german channels T__T


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, we're halfway through March. It can't be *too* much longer before we get news, right?


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 15, 2008)

They are going to have to start airing the eps soon. The release date of the Book 3 Volume 3 is on May 6th. I would expect "The Boiling Rock" to be released sometime in April at the latest.


----------



## Snow (Mar 16, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> By the way, has anyone seen this great new image for a book that details the last 4 episodes of the show?
> 
> Yes, this one is real. Look it up on Amazon.



Dude...GAAAAAR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 16, 2008)

Seems the latest batch of Avatar covers have all been pretty damn awesome. Great way to somewhat appease the fans I guess.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Well, we're halfway through March. It can't be *too* much longer before we get news, right?



I'm guessing by the end of this week we'll have an airdate.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 16, 2008)

Let's hope so, we need some new eps right away.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2008)

My bet's on the first week of April.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 16, 2008)

Nick would certainly be gracious if they were to show the remaining episodes with no break in between because it's gone on for long enough and also because the last episodes have to be at least 99.99% done. Counting from the announcement that Avatar was renewed for a third season to the end of this month, 20 months will have gone by. That's enough time I think.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard off the tv.com forums, that 314 should air on ytv on april 7th.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 17, 2008)

well I doubt this  is helping any


----------



## Koi (Mar 17, 2008)

..Well, shit.


----------



## Shade (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm hoping for new eps by April.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 17, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> well I doubt this  is helping any



as much as that sucks do you really blame him? Nick really knows how to shit all over really good series due to stupid contractual issues that they refused to compromise on, I'm thinking really good shows like the Angry Beavers and Hey Arnold that met premature ends due to disagreements that could easily have been avoided. I honestly don't know why Nick refuses to get its act together.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> as much as that sucks do you really blame him? Nick really knows how to shit all over really good series due to stupid contractual issues that they refused to compromise on, I'm thinking really good shows like the Angry Beavers and Hey Arnold that met premature ends due to disagreements that could easily have been avoided. I honestly don't know why Nick refuses to get its act together.



Don't forget Invader Zim as well...


----------



## Koi (Mar 17, 2008)

Ouch, yeah.  Cancelling Zim was a definite blunder, too.

Well, in the meantime, check this out--   I think they make a great pair.

And this girl's probably the best Azula I've seen--


----------



## taku (Mar 18, 2008)

Really hope Nick gets their stuff together and finishes off the series with an uninterrupted regular schedule. It's amazing how this show ever managed to amass such a large and loyal fanbase. It's probably the most mishandled TV show since Fox did everything they could to screw over Futurama. That was so bad it was just blind luck that I caught the series finale.


----------



## Snow (Mar 18, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Ouch, yeah.  Cancelling Zim was a definite blunder, too.
> 
> Well, in the meantime, check this out--   I think they make a great pair.
> 
> And this girl's probably the best Azula I've seen--



It was sick and twisted reality is Mai hotter than Ty Lee?! 

The Azula cosplay is reeeeaaally good, but the girl isn't a looker.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2008)

I said:


> It was sick and twisted reality is Mai hotter than Ty Lee?!
> 
> The Azula cosplay is reeeeaaally good, but the girl isn't a looker.



Don't be sad, check out this Ty Lee:



Hoooooooooooly fucking Moses.


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2008)

Sum good Zuko-cosplay:



(not really sure if it's a tomboyish girl or a girly guy. XD )


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 18, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Ouch, yeah.  Cancelling Zim was a definite blunder, too.
> 
> Well, in the meantime, check this out--   I think they make a great pair.




HOLY SHIT!!!!!!  That's perfect.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't forget Invader Zim as well...


Zim was canceled due to reasons other than contract agreements. Nick pulled it because it was garnering good ratings in the demographic they were aiming for. That being said, it doesn't mean Zim wasn't getting good ratings, it was just that it was getting high ratings in the 14-18 demographic rather than the 8-11 demographic Nick was hoping for. I myself don't see that as a reason to have pulled the show. Ratings are ratings and if the show was pulling ratings in a different demographic than intended Nick should have found some way to accommodate for that like a block latter in the evening including programming for slightly older people, ya know teens, guess they came a little late with that teen nick sunday block but after  completely ruining snick I don't see how a block with tween dramas is helping anyone.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 18, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Zim was canceled due to reasons other than contract agreements. Nick pulled it because it was garnering good ratings in the demographic they were aiming for. That being said, it doesn't mean Zim wasn't getting good ratings, it was just that it was getting high ratings in the 14-18 demographic rather than the 8-11 demographic Nick was hoping for. I myself don't see that as a reason to have pulled the show. Ratings are ratings and if the show was pulling ratings in a different demographic than intended Nick should have found some way to accommodate for that like a block latter in the evening including programming for slightly older people, ya know teens, guess they came a little late with that teen nick sunday block but after  completely ruining snick I don't see how a block with tween dramas is helping anyone.



Where'd you hear that it got ihgh ratings among the 14-18 demographic?


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't be sad, check out this Ty Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoooooooooooly fucking Moses.



Damn, how'd I miss that?! xD

Anyway, have some Yue--
If not here's the link...



And a few Tophs I like--





More potentially hot Dai Li Agents plz. 


Come on, this one's just cute. xD


A pretty sweet Kyoshi-


Jet-- the guy kinda looks like him too, actually.


Smellerbee! xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this show still on hiatus or whatever?


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, yeah.  They _have_ to be airing the next few episodes sometime very soon, though, because the next DVD set is due out in early May. :|


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Smellerbee! xD



That Smellerbee is a pretty prominent member of the Avatar community known as "Avatar Mom." This might sound crass, but I really want to rail Avatar Mom. :atreyu


One thing about the airdate of 312: Nick has an episode of Avatar scheduled for Thursday, March 27th, which will be."The Avatar and the Fire Lord." Nothing for the 28th, though. So 312 is going to have to air either April 4th of April 11th, or they're going to run into the DVD release date.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Damn, how'd I miss that?! xD
> And a few Tophs I like--



That's a pretty alright Toph for something made in just 3 hours.
She can re-use those same contacts for a Hyuga related cosplay.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 19, 2008)

Avatar dance! Lol


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Where'd you hear that it got high ratings among the 14-18 demographic?



wikipedia , although it's user submitted info it tends to be reliable more times than not.


Jove said:


> That Smellerbee is a pretty prominent member of the Avatar community known as "Avatar Mom." This might sound crass, but I really want to rail Avatar Mom. :atreyu
> 
> 
> One thing about the airdate of 312: Nick has an episode of Avatar scheduled for Thursday, March 27th, which will be."The Avatar and the Fire Lord." Nothing for the 28th, though. So 312 is going to have to air either April 4th of April 11th, or they're going to run into the DVD release date.


you mean 314 right? :sigh: I had forgotten Canada had aired a bunch of episodes before Nick so that means an even longer wait for 314. Oh well, I'll enjoy rewatching the episode where Zuko joins the group again, his awkwardness was so entertaining


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> wikipedia , although it's user submitted info it tends to be reliable more times than not.
> 
> you mean 314 right? :sigh: I had forgotten Canada had aired a bunch of episodes before Nick so that means an even longer wait for 314. Oh well, I'll enjoy rewatching the episode where Zuko joins the group again, his awkwardness was so entertaining



Yeah, I meant 312. Legally, that's the next new episode for Americans.  Nick will air the last 10 of book 3 as a block like the first 11, so 312's our starting point. If 314 is what you're interested in, then that'll be late April.

This is assuming that Nick airs 315 before the DVD comes out May 6th. It does seem silly and futile applying logic to Nick's decision making.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh man figuring out airdates...is *not* fun.
Well we could discuss what's happened in the show up to now or we could
link to fanart!
It's alright, no one has to follow what I do but I would like to show one off to the fans.
OK imagine this scenario, Japanese dubbed Avatar is doing so well that Japan offers to make a brand new 13 episode series with all the characters in a reimagining of the show and Masashi Kishimoto is offered a job to do character design. How would it look?
Or simply...how would Avatar look in Kishi's style?

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Narutar!*


----------



## Shade (Mar 21, 2008)

To be honest, I don't see that much resemblance.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 21, 2008)

It reminds me a lot more of Eureka 7's character design.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 21, 2008)

Everything except Katara DOESN'T look like his style...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 21, 2008)

reruns


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2008)

Zuko looks badass in kishi style.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 21, 2008)

Shade said:


> To be honest, I don't see that much resemblance.



Well it's as absolutely close to his style as it can be unless it's drawn by
 on DeviantArt  or by the man himself. Perhaps if they were dressed in Konoha clothing the resemblance would stand out more. The guy did a good job anyway. By the way if the show were to ever be reimagined into an Anime/Manga, I'd want this design for Aang.


So I was thinking about the film series a few minutes ago and the problem with the title. As you're aware James Cameron has a film titled Avatar which is to be released next year and they had a problem with Paramount over who owns the movie title. So if Paramount can't use Avatar:The Last Airbender, what alternate titles could work? 
In other countries the subtitle is _The Legend Of Aang_ instead of _The Last Airbender_.
I'm thinking that could be a good alternate title because it sounds strong and because of the property recognition, people will know exactly what the films are about. I was also thinking that even _The Last Airbender _might work too.
The title implies that it's a fantasy film so that might even work better for it. Plus it's even got an air of mystery to it...what exactly is an Airbender? Ahh well. I know they're in the middle of casting sessions so the best I can hope for is that the kids who are hired have some training in either Martial Arts or at the very least Dance so that they'll be able to pick up the moves easily or else it's a 6 month training session as with The Matrix series.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 22, 2008)

Wasn't there a spoiler a little while back about

*Spoiler*: __ 



a female airbender, but without the tattoos




Or was that just misinformation?


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2008)

She was one of the past Avatars.. wish I could remember her name, though.  She isn't mentioned all that often. :\


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2008)

There was a female airbender who escaped the Fire Nation 100 years prior to the story in the Avatar card game...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 22, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> She was one of the past Avatars.. wish I could remember her name, though.  She isn't mentioned all that often. :\



Her name was Yangchen, but she had her arrows. I have no clue what this one refers to; I try to avoid, and always disregard,  any spoilers that speculate additional airbenders besides Aang.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Her name was Yangchen, but she had her arrows. I have no clue what this one refers to; I try to avoid, and always disregard,  any spoilers that speculate additional airbenders besides Aang.



I agree. I just remembered they're were a bunch of spoilers right after the whole "black sun" ep. aired.  It was something about a girl who was watching the group at the air temple and at the end of the episode she whipped out a glider like Aang's and took off.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Her name was Yangchen, but she had her arrows. I have no clue what this one refers to; I try to avoid, and always disregard,  any spoilers that speculate additional airbenders besides Aang.



hmm...arrows, this is a side thought, but since there haven't been any new episodes and the conversation has gotten kind of lax I hope you guys don't mind if I switch gears a little. Anyway with the arrows in the airbender tradition, once you've mastered the element you get them right? Aang had gotten his arrows at the age of 12 (or maybe before it's never really said but was at least 12 I guess), which meant he mastered the element right? However, the rest of the airbender kids decided to not include him in their games only after they found out he was an avatar because it would "be unfair." However, if he was already an airbender master playing with non-masters wasn't it already unfair to begin with? I dunno I kind of thought back to that early episodes and though it was dumb the kids didn't mind playing with a master of air, but suddenly an avatar changes everything.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 22, 2008)

Ahh Ok so no movie talk then, well....



Irishwonder said:


> I just remembered they're were a bunch of spoilers right after the whole "black sun" ep. aired.  It was something about a girl who was watching the group at the air temple and at the end of the episode she whipped out a glider like Aang's and took off.



Yeah I believe you're right. People were speculating what would happen in Ep. 312 and then that huge fake mega-spoiler was released. Very detailed too, I believe it also included something about Azula falling to her death. I've mentioned this before  but the best fake title ever given to an episode of Avatar was "The Last Koufous" partly because that last word is made up and it made it into IMDB. Oh and it was also credited to 'Fresh Prince' Will Smith.
Yes I'm sure Will Smith would make his writing debut for a small show on a Cable TV network aimed at kids. A script is worth what? 50k if the writer is lucky? Probably less.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2008)

^ Beat me to it.

Damn you ultra comfortable bed, you put into dreamland for too long many a time!


----------



## Ihmy (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone have have site that streams this, i like the few eps ive seen and would like to see the whole story, if you know a site that streams or offers a DDL can you plz PM me it?


----------



## Spidey (Mar 22, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> hmm...arrows, this is a side thought, but since there haven't been any new episodes and the conversation has gotten kind of lax I hope you guys don't mind if I switch gears a little. Anyway with the arrows in the airbender tradition, once you've mastered the element you get them right? Aang had gotten his arrows at the age of 12 (or maybe before it's never really said but was at least 12 I guess), which meant he mastered the element right? However, the rest of the airbender kids decided to not include him in their games only after they found out he was an avatar because it would "be unfair." However, if he was already an airbender master playing with non-masters wasn't it already unfair to begin with? I dunno I kind of thought back to that early episodes and though it was dumb the kids didn't mind playing with a master of air, but suddenly an avatar changes everything.



I believe I've read somewhere that they get the arrow tattoo when an airbender invents a new airbending move. Aang's being the air scooter.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 23, 2008)

Ihmy said:


> anyone have have site that streams this, i like the few eps ive seen and would like to see the whole story, if you know a site that streams or offers a DDL can you plz PM me it?



Not sure if anyone's sent anything to you, but here's a site I've found that streams all of them.

smear campaign against Obama.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 23, 2008)

Spidey said:


> I believe I've read somewhere that they get the arrow tattoo when an airbender invents a new airbending move. Aang's being the air scooter.


hmm, you don't say? Never heard that before  anyway still though it still puts Aang on a different level than all of them, it's like believing you as ordinary scientist is on the same level as another scientist that won the nobel peace prize for his research, it's not really the same.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2008)

^ You mean the Nobel prize, how many scientists advocate peace?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^ You mean the Nobel prize, how many scientists advocate peace?



lol, total brain fart


----------



## KissofCamine (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe that the answer to the arrow tattoo question is that they recieve the tattoos after mastering airbending.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2008)

Not true, the other kids Aang played with in the flashback of "The Storm" and "The Southern Air Temple", were not very skilled with the air scooter yet had tatoos.  And let's not forget Gyatso in "The Avatar and the Firelord".

Maybe skilled but not mastered.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Not true, the other kids Aang played with in the flashback of "The Storm" and "The Southern Air Temple", were not very skilled with the air scooter yet had tatoos.  And let's not forget Gyatso in "The Avatar and the Firelord".
> 
> Maybe skilled but not mastered.



Say wha? The only kid with arrows was Aang:



Gyatso's forehead was bare as well:



This is from the IGN interview with the creators, which answers the arrow question:

_IGN: I've seen the entire first season and bits and pieces from the second, so forgive me if this has already been answered, but while watching the series, there's been one question that's really been occurring to me time and again: What does the arrow on Aang's head mean?

*MIKE: All Airbenders get tattoos on their head, arms, and legs once they master Airbending. The arrows run along the chi paths in the body. Aang was the youngest Airbender to ever master Airbending so he received his tattoos at a very early age. The Airbenders were inspired by the arrows on the heads of the air bison, the original Airbenders.*_


It does appear, though, that Avatars from other nations do not receive the tattoos upon mastery.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Well it's as absolutely close to his style as it can be unless it's drawn by
> on DeviantArt  or by the man himself.



Are you serious? She has long ways to go before she can reach Kishimoto's skills.


----------



## Emery (Mar 23, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Are you serious? She has long ways to go before she can reach Kishimoto's skills.



Kishimoto has skills, now?  The manga looks like a god damn coloring book.

His old style was 1000x better.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2008)

^ I miss the old style, honestly. :\  I hate the new style, it _does_ look like a coloring book.  Not to mention he uses *way* too many solid blacks.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh yes 100% agreed. The manga used to look GOOD. Back then everyone didn't look fat at every second angle and the reader could actually tell them apart.
This new style is also the reason why most of Shippuden anime looks so bad.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 23, 2008)

How come Avatar Roku didnt get tattoo's?


----------



## hassrules (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally dont like the show .


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Emery said:


> Kishimoto has skills, now?  The manga looks like a god damn coloring book.
> 
> His old style was 1000x better.



If only you realized the little important things that were gained by changing his style.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> How come Avatar Roku didnt get tattoo's?



Kyoshi and Kuruk also did not have tattoos; I guess if you're an Avatar from the Earth Kingdom, Water Tribe, or Fire Nation, you simply master airbending and move on.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 23, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> If only you realized the little important things that were gained by changing his style.



you mean the 'more realistic hands'?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Mar 23, 2008)

realistic hands ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emery (Mar 23, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> If only you realized the little important things that were gained by changing his style.



Sorry... just not seeing it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoa...it's not that important, I just thought it'd be interesting to see Avatar characters in pseudo-kishimoto style. But anyway to completely repeat what Jove wrote, The airbending tattoos seem to be native to the air nomads and aren't necessary for the Avatar in other nations to have. Unless one wants to do it out of respect but regardless we haven't seen any example of that thus far. It'll be interesting to see Mike and Bryan expand the history and this world a bit more over their games of ping-pong. Hopefully the fans will get an official book featuring art and backstory, even if it's mailorder only.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Whoa...it's not that important, I just thought it'd be interesting to see Avatar characters in pseudo-kishimoto style. But anyway to completely repeat what Jove wrote, The airbending tattoos seem to be native to the air nomads and aren't necessary for the Avatar in other nations to have. Unless one wants to do it out of respect but regardless we haven't seen any example of that thus far. It'll be interesting to see Mike and Bryan expand the history and this world a bit more over their games of ping-pong. Hopefully the fans will get an official book featuring art and backstory, even if it's mailorder only.



I wonder how Nick would react to something like that, if Mike and Bryan pitch the Avatar itself as the focus of the next season(s). I'm guessing somewhere between the nadir of interest they show now and double homicide. I guess that's the paradox of the movies: if they hit big, M&B can do whatever the hell they want for future seasons, but would they want to commit themselves to television if they're such hot property?

To your post before, I do wonder what the movies will be titled. Paramount says they registered the name with the MPAA; I wonder how far Fox is willing to go to prevent a movie adaptation from using already established intellectual property.

I think it will be called Avatar, but I wonder if Shyamalan will use different subheadings for each movie.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> Say wha? The only kid with arrows was Aang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well then I was right from the getgo, which brings me back to the question why the kids felt that playing with an airbending master brought no unfair advantage but playing with an avatar did. It's like feeling there's no unfair advantage to playing backyard football with an NFL allstar but if that allstar is an allstar at every sport then there's suddenly a problem.


----------



## Billie (Mar 24, 2008)

my new video
[YOUTUBE]C_jAFZcZM1w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Snow (Mar 25, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> well then I was right from the getgo, which brings me back to the question why the kids felt that playing with an airbending master brought no unfair advantage but playing with an avatar did. It's like feeling there's no unfair advantage to playing backyard football with an NFL allstar but if that allstar is an allstar at every sport then there's suddenly a problem.



Penalizing Aang for being skilled would have been illogical, even for children.

But when they learned that the source of his skill was being the Avatar- Aang's impressiveness was no longer impressive. It was expected because he was labeled an exceptionally powerful being by default.

It's all just relativity.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 27, 2008)

^ eh I guess, but it seems awfully mature for a bunch of kids to be considerate towards someone who's shown himself to be something of a prodigy, I'm not sure I was that mature when I was 12.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2008)

On the subject of Aang! (And hair.)  He looked really cute in his Fire Nation getup.   But then again, so does everyone else.  ESPECIALLY Sokka, and that was made even more awesome by *the beard*.

I hope we see that beard again..


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

The last episode I saw was the eclipse episode. I don't what happened after I've lost track of the series.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2008)

Not much, unfortunately. 
Also-- What an ass.   If you wanted to catch up, heh.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2008)

has nick announced anything yet on schedule wise?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2008)

You mean recently?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2008)

Nothing yet. I'm starting to hear that April 18th is a possibility now for 312. March 28th and April 4th seem pretty much out of the question now.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2008)

Why not April 11th?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why not April 11th?



Sure, that's still there as well. I can't believe it will be 4.5 months between 311 and 312 (in America).


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

shit. i wonder if they ever gonna air the f***in' new episdoe. it's getting really annoying.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Sure, that's still there as well. I can't believe it will be 4.5 months between 311 and 312 (in America).



Why not?  Nick pulls this shit every season, even when they advertise differently.  I predicted it and lately all of my predictions about anything media-related have been right.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't even mind the fact that they took a break as much I hate that fact that they lied in their advertisement. I advertised for weeks prior to and during season 3 that they would air 10 episodes straight. TEN episodes and nothing short of that, that's not even that a big of a commitment, but could they stick that? No, around the 9th episode they took a week off, and even though it was just a week, when you advertise you're going to show 10 episodes straight, you sure as hell better show all ten episodes in 10 consecutive weeks, other wise that just makes you a lying bastard.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2008)

Wouldn't be the first time Nick lied *cough*Spongebob*cough* *sneeze*HundreddeedsofEddieMcdowd*sneeze* *belch*Invaderzim*belch* *fart*Someothershowfrombeforemytime*fart*


----------



## Koi (Mar 28, 2008)

So we can't watch any new episodes of Avatar AND, Nick pulled the G.A.S. channel, where I used to get my GUTS and Legends of the Hidden Temple fix.

They're dropping the ball all over the place. D:


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm almost glad this is the final book. I don't think I could put up with Nick's bs a moment longer.

Bring on the M. Night films.


----------



## Billie (Mar 30, 2008)

book 3 beginn on 12.4 in germany


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, Boiling Rock _is_ a prison--


Hopefully we'll see some more badass benders, and maybe a few more added to the party.

Also!  Good read within this entry--

That one full-page picture is really nice, too.


----------



## Snow (Mar 30, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Also!  Good read within this entry--
> 
> That one full-page picture is really nice, too.



I can't rep you. 

Remind me tomorrow


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2008)

Me thinks the gang will get intel that Suki is being held in the Boiling Rock.

Me also thinks that this is a double enterdre referring to Toph's jealousy at how far Sokka will go for Suki


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2008)

^ Omg. <333

I am clinging to that. xDDD

Also, I heard rumour/speculation that on YTV, they'll be showing the next episode in like the second week of April.  I haven't heard anything past that, though, unfortunately.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> ^ Omg. <333
> 
> I am clinging to that. xDDD
> 
> Also, I heard rumour/speculation that on YTV, they'll be showing the next episode in like the second week of April.  I haven't heard anything past that, though, unfortunately.



For a compendium of current information on the scheduling, this girl's blog is exceptional: 

She seems to think that YTV will not air Avatar the 11th, although I can't find anything to corroborate that assertion. They are airing 301 this Friday, though, so all bet's are off.

And with that Zoey 101 movie May 2nd, I'm totally baffled; how will Nick get the episodes out before the DVD release now, or are they unconcerned about that?

Oh, and those magazine scans are a sweet find. I'm pretty sure that is the first time they've acknowledged Campbell as a direct influence. I'm guessing it won't reduce the number of exasperating "_Star Wars_ parallel!!!!!" references in the fandom, though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> For a compendium of current information on the scheduling, this girl's blog is exceptional:
> 
> She seems to think that YTV will not air Avatar the 11th, although I can't find anything to corroborate that assertion. They are airing 301 this Friday, though, so all bet's are off.
> 
> ...






_..Interesting_.

That blog gives me hope.  SO MUCH HOPE.


Also-


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2008)

lessonnumbersix said:


> Also!  Good read within this entry--
> 
> That one full-page picture is really nice, too.



You know I've always been baffled by that promotional picture.
Why in the world are the Gang posing on the Great Wall Of China?
Somehow they left their alternate world and entered ours for a group shot.
Link removed

For those who are thinking that it's Ba Sing Se, let me remind you what those walls look like.


I don't know but that one promo pic always seemed odd.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 31, 2008)

It could be one of the inner walls. Or it just looked cool and Oriental.


----------



## plox (Mar 31, 2008)

the jabbawockies should use the avatar masks


----------



## Snow (Apr 1, 2008)

Those toys look horrible 

And does where they take a promotional picture really matter? It's purely promotional as the name implies. Not that great of a picture anyway, IMO.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2008)

Promotional picture or greatest cosplay scene idea ever? 


Lol, my fiance was doing work for one of his bio courses, and he needed an animal-- any animal-- to classify in simple terms, just to demonstrate how classification works.  I swear, my first instinct?  *Flying bison*.


----------



## Billie (Apr 1, 2008)

the german voice of katara

[YOUTUBE]ghKklG-sDOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 1, 2008)

So, did you guys hear the news about the New York Comic Con?

_
Saturday, 3:00 PM: "Into the Inferno: Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender Finale - Get an insider's look at the explosive 2-hour movie event as the adventures of Aang, the last Airbender culminate in a head to head battle with the Fire Lord Ozai. The panel will be packed with exclusive sneak peeks of upcoming episodes, production art, the official trailer for the highly anticipated finale and a Q&A with special guests, show creators Bryan Konietzko and Mike DiMartino. Moderated by Megan Casey, Executive in Charge for Nickelodeon." _

I was considering attending when it was simply a Nick Magazine panel about the all-Avatar mag, but decided against it. Now the odds of me going are about 100%.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2008)

Holy shit. Looks like I'm gonna try and get into that now.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh snap I will be at Comic con thats pretty tight. I got something to do.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome, Gai.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice Gai said:


> Oh snap I will be at Comic con thats pretty tight. I got something to do.



Have I seen you before?  I mean in real life?


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 1, 2008)

No fair I live in Florida bad timing that my mom wanted to leave New York.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 1, 2008)

Snow said:


> And does where they take a promotional picture really matter? It's purely promotional as the name implies. Not that great of a picture anyway, IMO.



I'm not asking for the artist's head on plate, I just found it odd that they're posing on the Great Wall Of China. 
Anyway, the NYCC Avatar panel sounds like t*he greatest thing ever*. The only reason I might not go is because I'm cheap. I believe there was a fine showing at the Avatar panel from the NY Anime Festival a few months back but Comic-Con is the big time so it'd be interesting to see the turnout at this one now that you have the creators and a sneak peak at the final 4 chapters to look forward to.

By the way why would they start using Bruce Lee as a reference for Aang this late in the game?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> So, did you guys hear the news about the New York Comic Con?
> 
> _
> Saturday, 3:00 PM: "Into the Inferno: Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender Finale - Get an insider's look at the explosive 2-hour movie event as the adventures of Aang, the last Airbender culminate in a head to head battle with the Fire Lord Ozai. The panel will be packed with exclusive sneak peeks of upcoming episodes, production art, the official trailer for the highly anticipated finale and a Q&A with special guests, show creators Bryan Konietzko and Mike DiMartino. Moderated by Megan Casey, Executive in Charge for Nickelodeon." _
> ...



That is pretty awesome.

I'll just, you know, be sitting here in Aus waiting for news.

TAKE MANY PICTURES!


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 2, 2008)

How I wish I could go to comic con, if only to just see that avatar panel  it's not even that live that far away either being in Pa and everything, but I'm completely cleaned out and whatever money I have left at this point I plan to use at tekko.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2008)

so i 've been gone for a while any new on a airing date?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope, unlikely though that it won't be in April so that's good news.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 4, 2008)

^ how is that _good_ news?
EDIT: wait I misread your double negative


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

lol victim #1.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2008)

I can see the posts, I won't be victimized.

Yeah, you actually got me before I read it twice.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

2 balls and counting.

Speaking of balls, you guys my want to read a manga called "My Balls" in the meantime.  It's pretty hilarious "Ore Tama"


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 4, 2008)

i see what you did thar


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

You didn't "see" anything, quit looking at my balls.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2008)

The new episodes will probaly air in the fall.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

I doubt that, what makes you think that anyhow?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2008)

I didn't know, its rare that nick airs anything new in the summer except movies.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2008)

It just turned spring

Well regardless, the episodes will be out by June on DVD or TV.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It just turned spring
> 
> Well regardless, the episodes will be out by June on DVD or TV.



I just wish they stop delaying, its getting really annoying.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah it's both exciting and exhausting to see this story come to a close.
I started watching right before the big "Secret Of The Fire Nation" promotion in the summer of '06 so I was a little late to the game but believe me, I'm all caught up and know everything I will ever need to know about the show. Nick kinda dropped the ball on not adding more action/adventure shows but I suppose they want to leave a lasting legacy of only being innovative once. Sure we all love the classic Nicktoons but they're all comedy based, Nickelodeon could've tried stepping outside of that box a few more times. Oh well, bring on Penguins Of Madagascar!


----------



## Snow (Apr 4, 2008)

So...is there any news from Nick?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah it's both exciting and exhausting to see this story come to a close.
> I started watching right before the big "Secret Of The Fire Nation" promotion in the summer of '06 so I was a little late to the game but believe me, I'm all caught up and know everything I will ever need to know about the show. Nick kinda dropped the ball on not adding more action/adventure shows but I suppose they want to leave a lasting legacy of only being innovative once. Sure we all love the classic Nicktoons but they're all comedy based, Nickelodeon could've tried stepping outside of that box a few more times. Oh well, bring on Penguins Of Madagascar!



I've watched since the premiere aired.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 4, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You didn't "see" anything, quit looking at my balls.



are you implying you have no balls?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Are you trying to cover up for your own lack of balls?


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

Fuck this shit.  Avatar was supposed to be on at 8:30 last night on Nickelodeon, but it was that Zoe 101 show or whatever.   Gayyy.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2008)

^  that's the funniest thing I've heard in awhile


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Fuck this shit.  Avatar was supposed to be on at 8:30 last night on Nickelodeon, but it was that Zoe 101 show or whatever.   Gayyy.



Nickelodeon has fallen in love with scheduling Avatar for it's normal time slot two weeks in advance, and then changing it two days before air. I'm pretty sure they think the Avatar fanbase is some sort of flash mob, able to be assembled and disbanded at will.

Or they are a group of cunts. One of the two.


----------



## d3l (Apr 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Or they are a group of cunts.



That's the one


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Nickelodeon has fallen in love with scheduling Avatar for it's normal time slot two weeks in advance, and then changing it two days before air. I'm pretty sure they think the Avatar fanbase is some sort of flash mob, able to be assembled and disbanded at will.
> 
> Or they are a group of cunts. One of the two.



really? I had no idea nick was playing this song and dance game with its avatar fans, well that's just a load of bull cookies . I ask anyone who's going to avatar pannel at comicon to ask the creators how they feel about nick's "treatment" of scheduling and syndicating their show. In all honesty I'd be pissed if I were them, it's one thing to take long breaks between blocks of new episodes it's another thing entirely when it gets ZERO syndication on the main network it's being aired on.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

Mm, yeah.  I'm gonna go with cunts.

I wasn't even expecting a new episode, either.  I was actually looking forward to a repeat, because I'm trying to get the fiance into Avatar. :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2008)

Arg, such a pain in the ass. It wouldn't be so bad if Avatar itself wasn't so damn good.

Hopefully whatever those studios make next gets picked up by a real network and not bullshitelodean.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^ Are you trying to cover up for your own lack of balls?



not really

its just "You didn't "see" anything, quit looking at my balls." sounded like I was looking and were your balls were suppost to be but didnt find anything


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> really? I had no idea nick was playing this song and dance game with its avatar fans, well that's just a load of bull cookies . I ask anyone who's going to avatar pannel at comicon to ask the creators how they feel about nick's "treatment" of scheduling and syndicating their show. In all honesty I'd be pissed if I were them, it's one thing to take long breaks between blocks of new episodes it's another thing entirely when it gets ZERO syndication on the main network it's being aired on.



Spot-on. I would gladly ask them that, but unfortunately the panel is being moderated by an EIC for Nickelodeon. Even if I got to the mic with a bogus question and threw it out there, they wouldn't respond. And even if I was to ask them directly elsewhere, they'd still give a diplomatic answer. They're tied to Nick at the moment.

But I'd have to believe they are at the very least perplexed by it.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2008)

For a show as big as Avatar Nick seems to be shitting on it :S


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently that's just Nick's stye.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Even if I got to the mic with a bogus question and threw it out there, they wouldn't respond. And even if I was to ask them directly elsewhere, they'd still give a diplomatic answer.



Exactly, they'd know we'd jump straight to a message board and report back that they hate Nickelodeon. That's not really what you want to have a meeting about the next day.



Jove said:


> I'd have to believe they are at the very least perplexed by it.



Oh most certainly, the entire season is in the can and has been for a while. That was a year of hard work and Nick is holding it back because...?
I don't know, if someone can find how that relates to good business sense then enlighten me please.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 5, 2008)

When is Avatar coming back


----------



## Snow (Apr 5, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> When is Avatar coming back



Tomorrow.**


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2008)

Sometime in the not to distant future.

We can expect around two/three episodes before Nick stabs us in the back again, if we're lucky.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

Trailer for the third game-- looks pretty neat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2008)

Didn't the most recent game bomb horribly? I heard something about it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

I dunno.  I actually only played the first one, which I thought was really fun.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 5, 2008)

The wait wound't be as bad if we had a fucking airdate.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2008)

Well it looks as if we're going to have to look forward to Comic-Con again for a date.
It'd suck seeing a nice minute and a half trailer for the finale and not knowing when it's going to be shown so place all your bets on April 19th as to when we'll find out when the second half of the season is going to be aired.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 5, 2008)

Somebody needs to find Banished Prince, & put her ass back to work. Lol no one would care if they were stolen this time(last time it was DOBS).


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

Nick really needs to get off its ass and give the fans SOMETHING.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2008)

I couldn't agree more.  Unfortunately, though, at this point in time it looks as though _they_ disagree. 


EDIT! 
Leaked caps from tBR!

Kay Edits # two and three--

I lol'd.--
*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]4twuM164G10[/YOUTUBE]




These two communities are pretty bitchin'.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> These two communities are pretty bitchin'.



Ah the good old Capslock community. That brings back memories. The Sifu Kisu incident being one of the more recent ones.

Also:

Always knew Zuko was a rapist.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Ah the good old Capslock community. That brings back memories. The Sifu Kisu incident being one of the more recent ones.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Always knew Zuko was a rapist.



Yeah, it seems I missed that, the Sifu Kisu thing.  I heard about it recently, though.  What exactly happened? (I heard it was, like.. a fiasco.)


Better Aang than some random turtleducks.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 6, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Yeah, it seems I missed that.  I heard about it recently, though.  What exactly happened? (I heard it was, like.. a fiasco.)



The gist of it is Capslock:ATLA wrote so smutty fanfiction staring Sifu Kisu (ATLA's resident martial arts expert) and some characters of the ATLAverse. He found out about and went srs bizness on the community.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2008)

OH SHI-

DID HE DO SOME BENDING?  i bet he wished he could even just for a second.

Wow.. uhm.  Wow.  Is all I can say.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OH SHI-
> 
> DID HE DO SOME BENDING?



Nope no bending but he did go nucking futs.


No one talks about Sifu Kisu butt raping other members of the Avatar crew!

And yes, Kisu _is_ Sokka's master.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha, for a second I was like, "..P-.. _Piando?_"

SRS BUSINESS.  

P.S.- I just discovered Bakoda?  And.. while I'm usually not into yaoi/crack pairngs.. _wow_. <3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2008)

God, do I fucking hate Capslock.

But Kisu's reaction was hilariously disproportionate. It wasn't like this was some graphic fanfic; it was some girl describing a pretty innocuous 30 second conversation that shipped Kisu and Bryke.

It was a great excuse to go to Kisu's myspace page, though, because he has ebedded vids from the movie _Dragon Fire_, a movie in which he choreographed and... acted. "Ordinary force... EXTRAORDINARY FORCE!!"





Kisu'll never find this place, right?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 6, 2008)

You'd better hope he doesn't.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2008)

Kisu calmed down pretty quickly. He knows we all love him and know the show wouldn't be the same without him. He's got some sort of reassurance-serenity prayer on his Myspace blog now, and the others are gone. Too bad, though; those meltdown posts were amazing. The best one was the post _after_ the fiasco, where he said that, "At almost 50 i am pretty mellow, been there done that, thinkin' 'bout doin' sumpin' like it again typa guy."

Now that I think of it, he mentioned Naruto in his first reaction... oh tag, he might actually find this place!  

I suppose I could carry a gun on me at all times, but he'd just kick it out of my hand. I could carry two guns, but he'd just kick the second one out of my hand when I draw that one. Hmmm... I wonder how many I'd have to carry before he'd stop kicking them away. And I've never even held a gun before,  so I'd have to learn and stuff. Fuck that. I'm just going to run at the slightest hint that someone might be Kisu, or Kisu in disguise. Or male, just to be safe.

Anyway, on his blog, he has this tremendous gif, which someone made right after it all went down:


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2008)

That calls for--


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 7, 2008)

^Azula still looks hot.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 7, 2008)

I seriously mixed her up with that brainwashed chick from Ba Sing Se in that pic.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Joo Dee was also kinda hot though.. 

Although I think Jun is/was the hottest chick in Avatar.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there anyone in the Fire Nation that doesn't have Vegeta-esque brown/black hair? 

And no, gray doesn't count


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeong Jeong is _awesome_.. 

But no, looks like they all be azns.


----------



## Creator (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone know when the latest episode is out?


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

We're shooting for the 18.. but that's pretty sketchy, especially since that's the weekend of the 'preview' panel. 


Edit-- Anyone else keeping up with Nicktoons network?  They seem to be showing the episodes in order.. and last night just started Book 2.  The Crossroads of Destiny is set to air early Sunday night.. and then a few hours later, the two episodes that're airing are the Winter Solstice ones.  I'm.. confused.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

When are the DVDs set to be released?


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Like May 6.  Or, that's what it's listed as on Amazon.  So, we need to see _something_, and soon.

Edit--
Yeah, Volume 3 is due on May 6.  It's supposed to include the two Boiling Rock episodes.

And Sozin's Comet: The Final Battle is due out on May 20.

So.. before May 20, we _should_ have the new ones.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

Well let's calculate it.  If Nick airs the 2 Boiling Rock episodes as a special on April 18th, we'll have 10 episodes left to go.  They'll have to air at least another 2 episodes as a special before May 20th followed by the 4 episode finale on the week before release if they hope to catch up.

Either way, we win with a cluster of new episodes at a time.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Hm.. touche. 

Now we can only wait.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2008)

is there gonna be a book 4 Air


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Honestly?  I doubt it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

Probably no more stories focusing on *Aang*, the creators have hinted at others characters though.

I'd like to see Sokka & Toph: The Legendary Journeys


----------



## Morwain (Apr 7, 2008)

...I really want more Avatar...I need new episodes...I need them...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

You want have to wait any longer than a month and a half at the most.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2008)

Well in the meantime, let's fill up on some spoiler info eh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most likely we will probably hear more about Ursa - Zuko is still supposedly going to go looking for her.  But we'll see - as I'm not 100% that that story line will actually be tied up.  Like I've said before, the finale will tie some things up, but many of the bigger story lines, such as Iroh's trip to the spirit world, will not be touched on any further and remain open to interpretation.

Anyway, back to my teaser.  It is Katara and Sokka's mom who we will see this season - that is right!  Like I said I don't know any specifics - like the arc in which she will be in or the episode - but it is good information nonetheless.  Is this when we will also see the villain with a "disturbing" connection to Katara and Sokka, as mentioned in the second all-Avatar magazine by head writer Aaron Ehasz?  We will see, but I think based on this it is a good possibility.

Hope you all enjoyed that teaser!  Let me throw another one at you.  One character in particular will go missing "for awhile," as in we won't see him for a number of episodes.  He is in some flashbacks, however.  Who is the "old gasbag"?  I think you know.  Rumor has it he and his buddy are headed to Ember Island to meet up with Lo and Li, and that makes up the plot for 317!



Taken from this site.
Link to pic


----------



## Trias (Apr 7, 2008)

who was this?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hope you all enjoyed that teaser! Let me throw another one at you. One character in particular will go missing "for awhile," as in we won't see him for a number of episodes. He is in some flashbacks, however. Who is the "old gasbag"? I think you know. Rumor has it he and his buddy are headed to Ember Island to meet up with Lo and Li, and that makes up the plot for 317!




 don't remember


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Trias said:


> who was this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lo and Li are those two old FN hags with the gross saggy boobs.  As for the "old gasbag," I'm gonna say Jeong Jeong?

In either case, I don't know how much I even trust the integrity of that spoiler anyway.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently that last part was a joke, he was implying a date. Just like you guys I didn't pick up on it until his buddy pointed it out. So no, 317 is not an Iroh-centric episode.
By the way I say put all your trust in that spoiler, the guy has/had a contact within the show and has put out reliable info in the past.

Bastard.
That's me being jealous.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2008)

I used think to think that ursa took zuko's place to be killed and that ozai killed azulong.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

Well logic dictates that as being extremely unlikely compared to the more popular, and original version.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> the creators have hinted at others characters though.


and that's when the show is going to suck.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2008)

Why's that, it might actually be more interesting.


----------



## Hana (Apr 7, 2008)

Timbers said:


> and that's when the show is going to suck.



I personally don't think so. The Gaang's story is finished and shouldn't drag on like some shows *cough*NarutoBleachOnePiece*cough*. I'd really like to see an all new story with a new Avatar and crew. Heck, the main character doesn't even have to be the Avatar although that kinda would ruin the point of the title.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Apparently that last part was a joke, he was implying a date. Just like you guys I didn't pick up on it until his buddy pointed it out. So no, 317 is not an Iroh-centric episode.
> By the way I say put all your trust in that spoiler, the guy has/had a contact within the show and has put out reliable info in the past.
> 
> Bastard.
> That's me being jealous.



Yup, Dongbufeng is pretty solid. 

You're also totally correct to call him a bastard. The two guys that run that site are complete idiots at best, and most of the time they're just self-impressed pricks, like the time the main guy claimed Mike and Bryan steal writing credits without doing the work.

About the spoilers, though: I'm _really_ disappointed that Iroh's trip to the Spirit World won't be given any elaboration. That was very near the top of things I was anticipating in the final run.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Apr 7, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> That calls for--



This was needed 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2008)

I case anyone doesn't to click the dongbufeng link, here's something they link to on their frontpage:



It's a very detailed interview with the Track Team, the two that make the sound and music for the show. It contains a LOT of mp3's of music and leitmotif from the show.

It includes the "Water Tribe Theme," the music that plays when Aang, Sokka, and Katara go through the water locks and enter the canals of the Northern Water Tribe. It's one of my favorite pieces of music from any show or movie, ever.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Apr 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> It's a very detailed interview with the Track Team, the two that make the sound and music for the show. It contains a LOT of mp3's of music and leitmotif from the show.



LOL. They have a sound clip called "Kataang". 


Thank you for the link, I love the Avatar sounds/music.


----------



## Hana (Apr 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> I case anyone doesn't to click the dongbufeng link, here's something they link to on their frontpage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kataang sound clip! The Track Team ships as well huh? 

 I love how the comedic clips are more FLCL than Hanna Barbara. 



> JZ: Early on in the development process Bryan and Mike wrote the Avatar 'bible' which was an overview of the story from beginning to end. I believe they decided around that time that it would take around three seasons to tell the entire story.



I must read this Avatar 'bible'. 

This was a very insightful interview. And yes we still need a soundtrack!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2008)

What interview?


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2008)

Has Avatar 314 come out yet? I lost track.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 8, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Has Avatar 314 come out yet? I lost track.



Nah, If the last episode you saw was 313 then you're as up to date as the rest of us.
By the way, if you're hankering for more Track Team music from Avatar then go on over to this site-


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2008)

An Avatar OST?  Fuck yeah!



Yūhi Kurenai said:


>



lol "How we roll"

Tell em Sokka


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


>


You know you've read too much manga when you have to force yourself to read from left to right.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIOgGBE5yOw[/YOUTUBE]

Oh shi-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 8, 2008)

^:rofl:rofl^


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a sore throat, it hurt to laugh that much. :3



Fuckin' love Haru's dirtlip.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 8, 2008)

*Day Of Black Stache* is indeed a funny video.
So hey since there's not much trickling in in the form of spoilers how's about we check out some Kung Fu?
For those in the know, Toph uses a different form of Kung Fu for her earthbending than the other earthbenders we've seen in the show. The task performing reference for her moves was handed over to Sifu Manny, a good friend of our dear Sifu Kisu.
I don't think any original video of Sifu Manny's sessions has been made public but Kisu posted up a video on his Youtube page of Sifu Manny doing a demonstration. So enjoy and when you're watching this just remember, this guy is Toph.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed96yw-EBfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIOgGBE5yOw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh shi-



come to think of it, hasn't it only been a few months since that last saw Haru? It's pretty suspicious how it was able to grow in a full gotee and mustace, a little too suspicious


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2008)

He's a Skrull!


----------



## Morwain (Apr 9, 2008)

Tee hee Day of the Black Stache is funny as well as the comic tee hee


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Apr 9, 2008)

Finale in May?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Damn, beat me to the punch.
Alright...let the speculation begin. Three 60 minute TV Movies in 2009?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2008)

Bolliewolliepoepapas said:


> Finale in May?



Wow, that would be a seriously condensed air schedule. 

If this thing is real, I'm really interested in these 1-hour movies. I wonder if they will expand upon parts of the story of Aang and Zuko that were lightly treated, or if they will be completely unrelated, almost acting as test pilots for potential future seasons.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2008)

There you go Jove, when you get up to the mic during question time make sure that M&B hear you as you ask that very same question.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> There you go Jove, when you get up to the mic during question time make sure they M&B hear you as you ask that very same question.



As long as this thing is verified as real by then. If not, that "question" becomes a legally binding and documented "suggestion."


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2008)

So the finale is actually coming out on may? Y'know it shows how succesful avatar is since it actually will a 2-hour insted of the tradinational 1 hour nick movie. Avatar is one of the few cartoons that releashed between 2005 and now that does not suck ass.


----------



## Hana (Apr 9, 2008)

10 episodes in _TWO MONTHS!_ :WOW

I'm only sad that the advertising has nothing between the games and the live action films. (Hoping for a new Avatar series to pop up....)

Did no one notice that 3 ORIGINAL movies will be airing on Nick next year. I'm soooo excited! Maybe it will be a whole new story arc.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2008)

^ See?  I told you. 

Nick and logic don't do the waltz very well


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2008)

It's only now, a few hours later, that I'm beginning to cast doubt on the validity of this ad flyer. I'm starting to look at it really critically, it's a couple things here and there that look a little shady. It looks 100% real but goshdamn if this 'aint the internet.
We'll see by either tonight or tomorrow if this thing can be verified.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2008)

So its true that the finale airs in may?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2008)

You bet Appa's furry white ass


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

So hears my question. Avatar is obviously one of Nick's most popular shows and its definately the best in terms of quality, so WHY THE HELL DO YOU GO MONTHS WITHOUT EVEN MENTIONING THE SHOW? Help me out here guys? I don't get it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a pattern, they do this every season of the show, despite saying they won't.  I think they do it for the ratings, possibly the lulz.  Nevertheless, it draws out the same reactions from fans every year...


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So hears my question. Avatar is obviously one of Nick's most popular shows and its definately the best in terms of quality, so WHY THE HELL DO YOU GO MONTHS WITHOUT EVEN MENTIONING THE SHOW? Help me out here guys? I don't get it.



its all down to bad marketing on nick's part


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You bet Appa's furry white ass


Bison butt?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So hears my question. Avatar is obviously one of Nick's most popular shows and its definately the best in terms of quality, so WHY THE HELL DO YOU GO MONTHS WITHOUT EVEN MENTIONING THE SHOW? Help me out here guys? I don't get it.


they do it for the lulz

our torture is their pleasure


----------



## The Question (Apr 9, 2008)

If it wasn't for a strong, loyal fanbase, Nick would be losing money on Avatar due to the bad marketing and production time.  I've got half a mind to send a letter of complaint, but it probably wouldn't matter in the long run unless a lot of other Avatar fans also did it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2008)

And then maybe we'd get nudes..episodes faster.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 9, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> If it wasn't for a strong, loyal fanbase, Nick would be losing money on Avatar due to the bad marketing and production time.  I've got half a mind to send a letter of complaint, but it probably wouldn't matter in the long run unless a lot of other Avatar fans also did it.



I honestly don't understand it, if you're gonna pay to air a certain series wouldn't you _want_ to make sure it does a extremely well so you can make the most money out of it as possible? Honestly the way they handle avatar it's almost like they _want_ to lose money or at least trying if not for that stuborn avatar fanbase that the will do anything to make sure this series see's it course completely through. That silly nick trying so hard to sabotage this one like everything else that's not sponge bob, they need to take a page from CN. The minute CN saw the rating spike from Naruto they whored out their scheduling to make sure they milked that cow, but not nick that just enjoy jerking us around


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2008)

I think WAT will air on april 18 or 25. The katara x aang couple is no doubt the best romance ever on a nick show.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2008)

jayedynn said:


> If it wasn't for a strong, loyal fanbase, Nick would be losing money on Avatar due to the bad marketing and production time.  I've got half a mind to send a letter of complaint, but it probably wouldn't matter in the long run unless a lot of other Avatar fans also did it.



Dude.... I was just thinking that....the only reason I didn't though is because this is the last *regular season*.  If they do a spinoff and try this shit again I'm getting a stickied petition in the plaza.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> We'll see by either tonight or tomorrow if this thing can be verified.



Looks pretty close; the girl that posted them posted these follow-up pics:





Nothing from ASN, though. That's the ultimate confirmation.

I do wonder about the airings. Airing a new episode on either the 18th or the 25th would be without any promotion of any kind. We don't even have a leaked airdate, let alone a press release. I wonder if they are going to push the DVD release back, air two episodes a week for three straight weeks of May (the 9th, 16th, and 23rd), and then the four-part finale to cap it off on the fourth (May 30th).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2008)

So wait, we're getting new Avatar soon?

_Yes._


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 10, 2008)

Well now it's gotten serious.
You know something's up when one of the directors of the show speaks up about the delay -


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

All that's left is for Sokka to make an indirect reference to the show's delay in the next episode


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe he will.. avec beard.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

Why isn't there a Sokka FC?


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2008)

..Good question.


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 10, 2008)

Aww, I just seen book 3 chapter 1-13, it's so fucking awesome.....


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

What community college do you think the marketing director for Nick graduated at? 

Is Nick really that dense not to notice that Avatar is one of their best rated (even with their awful marketing of it) and best reviewed shows? Its like ABC not advertising Lost or NBC ignoring Heroes.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> What elementary school do you think the marketing director for Nick dropped out of?



Fixed for the fuckin clarity


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys think Zuko's going to blow his top and accidently hurt Aang, Katara, Sokka, or Toph? I'm watching book 3 chap. 13 right now.


----------



## Creator (Apr 10, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> We're shooting for the 18.. but that's pretty sketchy, especially since that's the weekend of the 'preview' panel.



Thats annoying.


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 10, 2008)

Is avatar book 3 chapter 13 the latest chapter to come out to date?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

No, you still have one more to go.

I think


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 10, 2008)

When does it air? When are the "new" book 3 chapter airing, what days of the week and time.... for america...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2008)

Your better off watching it online...who knows with Nick


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2008)

313 was the last one. Although I'm in America, so I should have no clue that it even exists and aired, according to Nick executives that are shockingly out of touch with modernity.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 10, 2008)

313 has aired online 314 we're still waiting on.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2008)

I want more epic battles between Appa and Momo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't we all?

And even the directors getting fed up? Something tells me that future versions of Avatar will find their way onto different networks.


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Well now it's gotten serious.
> You know something's up when one of the directors of the show speaks up about the delay -



OMG, It's terrible that even a director of the show is complaining. I agree with him that we seriously need to boycott if nothing shows up within the next week or so. Nickelodeon doesn't understand fans at all. 

All they have to do is give us a damn date and we'd be happy.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> All that's left is for Sokka to make an indirect reference to the show's delay in the next episode



i soooo hope they will do that or at least do a special add on in one of those episodes


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]dX1WDOe3jmQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2008)

^ ZOMG blackssk! I am a huge fan of your Avatar videos! It's great to see you on here. I was disappointed when YouTube took them off. Do you have a new account on there now? BTW, are you ever going to finish your "Breathe into Me" video. I just thought it was superb editing.

Your new video is amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, guys...

_Nickelodeon has contacted Toon Zone News to state that information in a media flyer available on-line is out-of-date and inaccurate. There is still no information on when new episodes of Avatar will air, and no new information about future Avatar projects yet._

SasuSaku pic


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 12, 2008)

RandomPokes said:


> OMG, It's terrible that even a director of the show is complaining. I agree with him that we seriously need to boycott if nothing shows up within the next week or so. Nickelodeon doesn't understand fans at all.
> 
> All they have to do is give us a damn date and we'd be happy.



_start_ to boycott? You think I watch Nickolodeon in my spare time? For what reason, to watch spongebob or contrived tweeny dramas? Yea I don't think so, the only reason I tune in to that station at all is when avatar is on. So yea, I kind have been doing the boycott thing. Yet again I reiterate what kind of businessman doesn't aim to make the most money out of their products especially ones they had to pay for first before selling? Even if someone sells you a bag shit to resell as product wouldn't you try and gussy that shit up as much as possible to get that product to move. Not calling avatar shit or anything, but I think it's about damn time they throw a bow out on that one and freaking advertise it, rerun, do something that keeps us occupied while they take their time removing their heads from their asses.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, guys...
> 
> _Nickelodeon has contacted Toon Zone News to state that information in a media flyer available on-line is out-of-date and inaccurate. There is still no information on when new episodes of Avatar will air, and no new information about future Avatar projects yet._
> 
> SasuSaku pic





God damn you Nick. God damn you to hell.


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, shit.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, guys...
> 
> _Nickelodeon has contacted Toon Zone News to state that information in a media flyer available on-line is out-of-date and inaccurate. There is still no information on when new episodes of Avatar will air, and no new information about future Avatar projects yet._
> 
> SasuSaku pic



LMAO Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, guys...
> 
> _Nickelodeon has contacted Toon Zone News to state that information in a media flyer available on-line is out-of-date and inaccurate. There is still no information on when new episodes of Avatar will air, and no new information about future Avatar projects yet._
> 
> SasuSaku pic




[Homer]D'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHME[/Homer]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

I never thought anything would be more frustrating and preposterous than the 9.5 month hiatus between 220 and 301, but this one is getting dangerously close. If they release the dvd with episodes that haven't aired, it will prevail with a Hagler-against-Duran type late-round comeback.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2008)

That seriously gets me down.


----------



## Hana (Apr 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, guys...
> 
> _Nickelodeon has contacted Toon Zone News to state that information in a media flyer available on-line is out-of-date and inaccurate. There is still no information on when new episodes of Avatar will air, and no new information about future Avatar projects yet._
> 
> SasuSaku pic




This is almost as frustrating as the unspeakable Naruto filler arc. 

Only the NYCC interviews can give me any hope now. April 18th *GET HERE!*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2008)

I just don't understand anymore......why are they still doing this?

It can't possibly for the lulz, there are no figures coming out, no comic books, memorabalia, new shows, pilots, movies; Nothing!  So why?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 12, 2008)

*GIVE US AVATAR or GIVE US DEATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

we might have been kidding before, but after all Nick's bullshit. Either we get a new episode or we run into Nick's HQ with machetes & swords.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 12, 2008)

They don't give a darn about us older fans, they only care about the majoirty of the views are tweens and kids 6-11, no atter how much we protest, theywill never give in.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> They don't give a darn about us older fans, they only care about the majoirty of the views are *tweens and kids 6-11*, no atter how much we protest, theywill never give in.



I blame Spongebob for that crap.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> I blame Spongebob for that crap.



Plus,all their other shows, nick has never given a fuck about us.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> I blame Spongebob for that crap.



Well I suppose you could put the blame on it being more popular but there's nothing you can do about it. Simply put Avatar just has the distinction of not being _as _popular as Spongebob. Nick seemed pretty proud of the show when it was claiming it to be their "Harry Potter" or that it was on it's way to becoming that. The only time Nick _really_ pimped out Avatar was before the Secret Of The Fire Nation special and it got around 4.3 million watching. Certainly not the High School Musical 2 basic cable ratings explosion but it was Okay. Now the season finale got 4.4 million I believe and that was through hardly any real big promotion. A few TV ads leading up to it. Now this is the only 
reason I can imagine as to why there wasn't any ad push for the Season 3 premiere. 
It's almost as if Nick had relied too much on the Internet fandom to tune in and give big numbers. It's not as if the series' numbers were reliant on only the hardcore fans. I can understand that they wanted to hype up their brand new Friday shows but it's as if they forgot that there was a 10 month gap between the end of Season 2 and Season 3. Nick had short clips of _The Awakening_ alongside other returning shows which were probably on 3 month breaks maximum. Sorry Nick but those promos weren't recorded from TV's and uploaded illegally to Youtube so that you can continue your Nazi Hunt because people were interested in what crazy antics would occur on Just Jordan.

Still though maybe it's things like that made the big muckity-mucks at Nickelodeon  not focus on the big casual viewership that Avatar relied on week after week during the first 2 seasons.
Sure devoted fan sites, blogs, chat groups and fan fiction are all awesome but there aren't too many 6-11 year olds on those sites, reading those blogs and writing that fan fiction. C'mon now, the show's biggest and most popular fan site is run by a 35 year old married MIT grad.
Holding off on episodes for 4 months and they're funding 3 feature-length films?
Something's wrong there.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 12, 2008)

^ regardless none of those are good reasons. Right now nick is like a warehouse that a stock room filled to the brim with one product, this one product is avatar, while all it's other products are being moderately sold and aren't as filled with products as avatar. You don't even have to be a business school graduate to recognize "oh shit, with got all this product left over we need to find a way to get rid of it fast." Except nick has been neglecting the fact that they've got all these episodes, paid for episodes, that they aren't promoting at the least. If they're so concerned about not getting their target audiences show avatar before or after spongebob so at least avatar can clean up on those viewers and get the preteens interested in it. Start shoveling out merchandis, heck do the easiest and cheapest thing and just rerun the episodes you already have. It makes zero sense to me that they're just not gonna show it because it's not doing as well as they've hoped without even lifting a finger to market it better.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 12, 2008)

At this point, I think someone up top is trying to kill it.


----------



## The Question (Apr 12, 2008)

If anyone has a mailing address or an email address for Nick, please post it.  I think we should start a campaign and have the fans just flood Nick with complaints.  It's worked for other shows before.


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]n9IdPeh77_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stalin (Apr 14, 2008)

CHecked out avatar spirit, volume 4 of book3 will be releashed on dvd on july 29th.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Ozai will name himself the phoenix lord and appoint azula as the enxt fire lord in the finale


----------



## Hana (Apr 14, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> CHecked out avatar spirit, volume 4 of book3 will be releashed on dvd on july 29th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG WHY DID I PRESS THE SPOILER BUTTON?!? 

I just spoiled myself. Now that I know (and I so didn't see this coming...) 

If anyone else wants to spoil the finale click .

But thanks for the release date, Cheat! The art on the cover is made of epic win! Reminds me of Bruce Lee.


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

Sick cover art. 

I dunno if I buy that spoiler just yet, though.. especially since, like.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Azula failed in killing Aang and all..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Sick cover art.



As usual; I am seriously pumped to see the Book 3 box set cover art now. You know they're going to outdo themselves.

Here's the book 3, vol. 4, in case anyone doesn't feel like going elsewhere to see it:


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have not seen a worse promotional and managerial case that Avatar..

Really..these guys are sitting on a proverbial gold mine..and they squander it away..

No ideea what the heck they are thinking..


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

Is anyone else hoping for Ozai to fucking beg for mercy before an Avatar State'd Aang? 

 God I want that so bad, I want to see Ozai grovel and beg for his life before the force that is the Avatar, because he's such a cowardly douche.



Also I saw this really, really bad made-for-TV Sci-Fi movie with Marc Hamill and I might just really want payback.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Is anyone else hoping for Ozai to fucking beg for mercy before an Avatar State'd Aang?
> 
> God I want that so bad, I want to see Ozai grovel and beg for his life before the force that is the Avatar, because he's such a cowardly douche.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the business in the spoiler info is because Ozai is that deferent to Aang's ability, and the power of the Avatar. Don't forget how overwhelmingly awesome Ozai is. Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



making Azula the Fire Lord separates the two nicely, and sets things up perfectly for Zuko to come in and blast her off the throne... and fucking KILL HER.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 14, 2008)

I want an epic battle between ozai and aang, I want to see ozai make aang struggle.


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

I want them both to struggle.  Ozai more, though-- he's literally had his throne _handed to him_.  He's probably never left the inner part of the main island since he was crowned. It's not like he's been doing much but chillin out and looking at maps and shit.  And he's a total dick who obviously doesn't love his kids or wife.  I want Ozai to have the upper hand at first, and then for Aang to be like, 'O rly?' and go all Avatar and just bitch Ozai into submission/death.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My guess about ozai making himself phoenix lord is like him declaring himself ruler of the world


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Zhao would have done..


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I want them both to struggle.  Ozai more, though-- he's literally had his throne _handed to him_.  He's probably never left the inner part of the main island since he was crowned. It's not like he's been doing much but chillin' out and looking at maps and shit.



Well actually according to an interview with the creators last year, Bryan Konietzko said:





> Ozai is not like some kind of palace dweller. We will say that. I'm not sure how much he's ventured out into the world, but he's not like the Earth King where he's isolated. The Fire Nation is a little more 'hands on'. It's not uncommon that you will have to fight or duel for political or military positions or purposes. There's a big difference. I think in the Fire Nation, unlike in Ba Sing Se, if there's a prince who's 30 years old, he's probably fought pretty intensely a few times. Had to prove his worth. Not unlike Japanese Samurai in their day. They had to make a name for themselves, they had to have some fame. Fire Nation, like a lot of other militaristic cultures throughout history, has warriors who have to prove themselves either through some battle, test of martial skill, or duel. Fire Nation's a little more aggressive like that. Ozai's not sitting around eating Bon Bon's in the palace, he's working out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

And that will make the final battle all the more awesome.


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

Hm.  Touche, Superstarseven. 

I still think Ozai's a pussy, though.  SICK bender.  But still a pussy.


----------



## Hana (Apr 14, 2008)

Phoenix Lord Ozai: 


I'm soooo scared, Aang will pwn.


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

LOVE IT.

But wait--Aang's a vegetarian!!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 14, 2008)

The finale is gonna be fucking epic or heads will roll.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 14, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> LOVE IT.
> *
> But wait--Aang's a vegetarian!!*



where the heck have you been  that's been common knowledge since the early episodes of season one with plenty of references towards that in a number of episodes throughout the 3 seasons since.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

That's always something I enjoy about Avatar, they follow through with what they set up.


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

I know.   It's the irony of the chicken suit..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, this is really awesome. The guys at TVshowsondvd.com are REALLY big Avatar fans, and they've just posted a bit of a run-down on the current situation with episodes/dvd releases:



Pretty cool that such an important website thinks about this stuff like we do. I haven't seen them do this for _any_ other show. I love the first line; the fandom is starting to show it's muscle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

Nick has really gotta hurry up and pull their heads out of their asses, or the moment the DVD hits, the episodes will be internet watched and they'll lose more than half their Avatar viewers.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nick has really gotta hurry up and pull their heads out of their asses, or the moment the DVD hits, the episodes will be internet watched and they'll lose more than half their Avatar viewers.



Oh yeah, I predict that Avatarchapters will be having some serious traffic issues on May 7th.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonder how it will all turn out.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2008)

i'd read the book or the text adaptation if they don't start airing avatar soon


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2008)

Well the Sozin's Comet book comes out like May 20, heh.  You won't have to wait long.


----------



## Hana (Apr 16, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh yeah, I predict that Avatarchapters will be having some serious traffic issues on May 7th.



They wouldn't have to worry about losing money from me since I'd be watching the dvds I bought on May 7th.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 16, 2008)

Guive me new avatar or give me death.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2008)

Nick doesn't care about your death.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2008)

They get your soul afterwards anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2008)

No, I believe you're referring to Fox.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 16, 2008)

The first avatar movie will be releashed on july 21, 2010 and will be called the last airbender, no avatar in the move name.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 16, 2008)

Man this makes me emo. Especially cuz I got addicted to avatar by the internet and all of a sudden when you're on an avatar high you have no new episodes to watch and enjoy for months...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2008)

2010?  Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> 2010?  Are you fucking kidding me?



I guess so it doesn't clash with the release of some other movie called avatar. Plus, good mskies take time to make.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 16, 2008)

did they air the latest episode?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> did they air the latest episode?


Yep. It wurs teh haxxorest.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 16, 2008)

Interestingly enough, I went to check Nick's site, and they have one air date for Friday at 8:30 which wasn't there a couple of days ago. 

However, I don't know whether so this will turn out to be true or not (and I'm sure most people here will have some skepticism).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 16, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Interestingly enough, I went to check Nick's site, and they have one air date for Friday at 8:30 which wasn't there a couple of days ago.
> 
> However, I don't know whether so this will turn out to be true or not (and I'm sure *all* people here will have some skepticism).



Had a small typo there.


----------



## Snow (Apr 16, 2008)

Friday?! 

Holy shit this is a day of good news.

It has no episode synopsis, dammit.


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2008)

Beware, though-- In the US, it'll probably be either the Western Air Temple, or the Firebending Masters, whichever one they haven't shown yet. :\


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Western Air Temple it is, then. Hey, at least it's (looking like) starting up again.





Snow said:


> Friday?!
> 
> Holy shit this is a day of good news.
> 
> It has no episode synopsis, dammit.


 Provided the schedule doesn't do a last minute shift, then yes, it is good news.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Beware, though-- In the US, it'll probably be either the Western Air Temple, or the Firebending Masters, whichever one they haven't shown yet. :\



In all honesty, who cares, an episode is an episode is an episode. Mind you this doesn't save nick from the biggest asses award, however if this is true then it seems as though they'll get to the boiling rock episodes before the dvd releases.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Beware, though-- In the US, it'll probably be either the Western Air Temple, or the Firebending Masters, whichever one they haven't shown yet. :\



Hahaha, like an episode of Avatar will even air...


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 17, 2008)

^ you know the "undefined" listed for the episode has me now extremely doubtful. I'm sure it's just sitting in that spot as a place holder for another half hour slot for sponge bob, you know to add on to ten hours they already have slotted for that show.


----------



## Hana (Apr 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> ^ you know the "undefined" listed for the episode has me now extremely doubtful. I'm sure it's just sitting in that spot as a place holder for another half hour slot for sponge bob, you know to add on to ten hours they already have slotted for that show.



I agree wholeheartedly! This has happened before, about two weeks ago, that Nick had Avatar listed on a Friday night 8:30 pm slot. They kept it up there until that Friday and then replaced it with another shitty episode of Zoey 101 I think. I'm not holding out for that Nick schedule.


----------



## Kage (Apr 17, 2008)

so...no new avatar episode?  (be it rerun or not)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> ^ you know the "undefined" listed for the episode has me now extremely doubtful. I'm sure it's just sitting in that spot as a place holder for another half hour slot for sponge bob, you know to add on to ten hours they already have slotted for that show.



That's what I'm thinking; they;re going to pull another 11th-hour switch on us. Avatar has been booked in that 8:30 Friday slot just about every week since January, and they've always changed it.

I wouldn't love to see 312 officially air, because I want episodes, but I also would hate to see the final run of the series begin with no promotion. Book 3 has been given as close to zero promotion as you could get, but this would literally be NO promotion.

And the DVD is really confusing things. According to the schedule as it is now, there's one episode scheduled for this Friday and next Friday. If those are 312 and 313, that would leave 314-315 for May 2, to make the May 6th release date. But May 2 is going to be a Zoey 101 special.

Ah well... we'll finally know what the hell is going on in two days.


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]soKvuHymkyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamble (Apr 17, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]soKvuHymkyE[/YOUTUBE]



is this the finished product? I remember you posting this before, but maybe it was incomplete? I can't remember.

Anyways, this looks good. I like it a lot, good job and all that 

And needless to say I'm anxious as hell to see what Friday's got in store for us.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 17, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Yep. It wurs teh haxxorest.





i saw the 16-04 as the airing date


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> is this the finished product? I remember you posting this before, but maybe it was incomplete? I can't remember.
> 
> Anyways, this looks good. I like it a lot, good job and all that
> 
> And needless to say I'm anxious as hell to see what Friday's got in store for us.



this product is finish


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2008)

Wait...what'd I miss?  Was there a new episode?


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Snow (Apr 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Beware, though-- In the US, it'll probably be either the Western Air Temple, or the Firebending Masters, whichever one they haven't shown yet. :\



I could have sworn they've shown Firebending Masters here.

Are you sure? 

Is there an episode planned for Canada as well?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2008)

YTV does have _The Painted Lady_ scheduled for Tomorrow.
By the way YTV's Friday schedule absolutely destroys Nick's.
Naruto at 8, Avatar at 8:30, Futurama at 9 and Bleach at 9:30.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 17, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Interestingly enough, I went to check Nick's site, and they have one air date for Friday at 8:30 which wasn't there a couple of days ago.
> 
> However, I don't know whether so this will turn out to be true or not (and I'm sure most people here will have some skepticism).


kinda funny because Ben10:Alienforce on CN premier at 8:00pm and is 1 hour i smell *conspiracy*


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 17, 2008)

Great. The schedule changed again. This Friday has a Barnyard marathon.  Now it's saying the next Avatar episode will air on the 25th, but at this point... 


Mider T said:


> Wait...what'd I miss?  Was there a new episode?


 No.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

So I propose a Sokka and/or Wang Fire FC.

y/n/turtleducks?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So I propose a Sokka and/or Wang Fire FC.
> 
> y/n/turtleducks?



Turtleducks = infinite yes.

Although I've always preferred Sparrow-keets as my Avatar hybrid animal, being a birdwatcher. I'm probably alone on this one:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 17, 2008)

so has nick finished destroying Avatar yet? or do they plan to let it come up for air?


is there even a reason for them not to let it air? the fucking episodes are already done!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Although I've always preferred Sparrow-keets as my Avatar hybrid animal, being a birdwatcher.


I liked the Toucan-crossbreed from the beginning of Season 3. They were evil Fire Nation birds.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I liked the Toucan-crossbreed from the beginning of Season 3. They were evil Fire Nation birds.



Well yeah, they were enemy birds in enemy territory.
So Nick fails again with not scheduling Avatar on Friday, alright nothing new there. We lose and the huge Back At The Barnyard fandom wins, let's face it now BATB is a big cult hit. The tons of fanart, fanfiction and activity at their message boards can attest to that.
I guess we have to accept that escapades of a *Male Cow* voiced by Chris Hardwick and his various farm animal cohorts are more important to Nickelodeon right now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I liked the Toucan-crossbreed from the beginning of Season 3. They were evil Fire Nation birds.



Fuck yeah they were! I just checked; they are toucan-puffins. Another excellent pairing. 






Superstarseven said:


> So Nick fails again with not scheduling Avatar on Friday, alright nothing new there. We lose and the huge Back At The Barnyard fandom wins, let's face it now BATB is a big cult hit. The tons of fanart, fanfiction and activity at their message boards can attest to that.



We can only sit back and capitulate. We don't want a piece of _them_.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

Enemy birds are serious business. 

Although the Sparrowkeets are adorable!  Too bad they only show up like, once.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2008)

lol Nick **


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2008)

We hope can only hope for some info from the avatar convention tommorow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2008)

I expect as many pictures as possible from that, ya hear?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> kinda funny because Ben10:Alienforce on CN premier at 8:00pm and is 1 hour i smell *conspiracy*


Haha, no wonder. I'm going to be watching Ben 10 then and buying its merch.

Its geek revenge! 

You'll pay for this Nick, you won't have my money!!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2008)

New Boiling Rock footage!
That apparently I can't embed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2008)

Fuck. YES.

Want.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

is all I can say.

Well, aside from- Hakoda?!  And.. Suki??


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 17, 2008)

They are coming out with a live-action avatar: the last airbender movie....


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

...who the hell is Hakoda? I'm friggin' awful with side character names. 

Still. Friggin' sweet. The fire nation girls finally meet up with Zuko after all the shenanigans during the eclipse. Nick needs to get their shit together and air the goddamn thing already.


----------



## zan (Apr 17, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> They are coming out with a live-action avatar: the last airbender movie....



Yea and it going to suck.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 17, 2008)

I know...

Umm...Sry for askin, but does anyone know when season 4 is going to air?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2008)

There are only three seasons, this is the last.

I don't think I could handle Nick's bullshit for a forth book.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> Yea and it going to suck.



Or maybe it won't.

What's with the pessimism?


----------



## Hana (Apr 17, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Or maybe it won't.
> 
> What's with the pessimism?



I agree! Let's just all hold out our pessimistic attitudes until trailer time. 

Screencaps by pg15 of DH.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 17, 2008)

WTF!?! Now Brazil is getting episodes before us?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just saw the preview for the Boiling Rock and it looks like Zuko's gonna do some major ass kicking that episode!  WOOHOO!


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Just saw the preview for the Boiling Rock and it looks like Zuko's gonna do some major ass kicking that episode!  WOOHOO!



right, und new hair style


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont care which country gets it first, all i want is new episode come on nick, release it already


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2008)

When and where's it scheduled to air first.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 18, 2008)

Brazil saved us.. yeah!


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> Brazil saved us.. yeah!



but brazil speak no english or ? :amazed


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 18, 2008)

subs ftw

i am sick of the Americans delaying it over and over.. they took the joy out of the hole thing


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2008)

Not "the Americans", just the American company known as Nick.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess that I will have to check either Youtube or some other source for some new episodes.
I still wish it was showing in the USA.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 18, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> subs ftw
> 
> i am sick of the Americans delaying it over and over.. they took the joy out of the hole thing



as hypocritical as this may sound, I refuse to watch avatar subtitled. The original voice cast brings a certain charm to the series that would be completely lost if I'm forced to watch it with weird Brazillian voices I most likely won't like while reading text across the screen. Seriously guys, can anyone really beat Jack DeSena's Sokka?


----------



## Snow (Apr 18, 2008)

Zuko's scenes gave me chills.
I can't wait.



kakoishii said:


> as hypocritical as this may sound, I refuse to watch avatar subtitled. The original voice cast brings a certain charm to the series that would be completely lost if I'm forced to watch it with weird Brazillian voices I most likely won't like while reading text across the screen. Seriously guys, can anyone really beat Jack DeSena's Sokka?



I agree. 
The magic will be ruined for me to watch it subbed.


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2008)

SOKKKAAAA!!
Suki need your help !!! >.<


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya know, Suki's really pretty without her makeup.  She almost looks like her name should be Jackie or something.

More Suki/Sokka action leads to more Toph jealousy
Oh Nick, why have you kept this from us for so long?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 18, 2008)

well, it's official, we were all right and nick's head is apparently so far up its ass there's no coming out again. At this point I say we should all pre-order that dvd cause it seems like that is the only way any of us are going to get to see those boiling rock episodes in english any time soon.


----------



## Billie (Apr 18, 2008)

*bazil nick* hav not site


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll just watch the boiling rock episodes online if they're ever leaked but I may buy the volume 4 dvd.


----------



## \zol (Apr 18, 2008)

*Here*

Avatarspirit has this live stream in the main page


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 18, 2008)

They postponed the release of new episode..again?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 18, 2008)

Fucking Nick not giving us our Avatr back they cannot dent they don't have it anymore Brazil put an end to any such thing. We may all have to watch the subtilted episodes if Nick doesn'y get it's act together.


----------



## \zol (Apr 18, 2008)

The Stream works


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2008)

Laggy like hell, though. D:


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2008)

Well someone needs to tell me what's happening.

Any Portuguese speakers in the house?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 18, 2008)

Probably shouldn't have watched this. Now im impatient as fuck again.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2008)

What was it about?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohh i was talking about the Boiling Rock clip.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2008)

Seriously, I can't believe Nick actually gets away with this shit. It's all going to come back and sink them eventually though. I hope.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2008)

Any announcements about the airdates?


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2008)

No, looks like we're waiting on any info from NYCC.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess it will probaly be on sunday.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 18, 2008)

Sigh Nick proves once again that they have no idea wtf they are doing. Anyways anyone have a clue when to expect a sub? I would imagine that Portuguese to English is alot simpler than Japanese to English, but at the same time I doubt there are as many "subbers" in Brazil as in Japan.


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2008)

Dunno.  It didn't actually air tonight anyway.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 18, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Dunno.  It didn't actually air tonight anyway.



Really damn


----------



## Stalin (Apr 18, 2008)

I heard that brazil had the option to watch shows in portugese or english.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 18, 2008)

Really? That's good if anyone can get thier hands on the english version...


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll watch it in Portuguese and unsubbed if I have to. xD


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Has there ever been a company that has told its fans to go f#ck themselves like Nick has?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 18, 2008)

...I heard that it's supposed to air in Canada April 18 but, who knows how well that will turn out...


----------



## plox (Apr 18, 2008)

nah it didnt air in canada


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 18, 2008)

Way too long...this is ridiculous, Nick needs to get their act together. Avatar is one of, if not the best show they have, and they are totally shafting it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 18, 2008)

Just sit back and wait for Saturday's panel, in the meantime enjoy this uber-cool new image.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Ya know, Suki's really pretty without her makeup.  She almost looks like her name should be Jackie or something.
> 
> More Suki/Sokka action leads to more Toph jealousy
> Oh Nick, why have you kept this from us for so long?



Do you where I can watch it?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 18, 2008)

Why god!!!!?????????
Why does nick hate us so?

That Boiling Rock episode needs to air ASAP, the SHIT AINT FUNNY ANYMORE!!


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> well, it's official, we were all right and nick's head is apparently so far up its ass there's no coming out again. At this point I say we should all pre-order that dvd cause it seems like that is the only way any of us are going to get to see those boiling rock episodes in english any time soon.



_How far is it?_
Nick's head is so far up its ass that its using his belly button as a blowhole.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Way too long...this is ridiculous, Nick needs to get their act together. Avatar is one of, if not the best show they have, and they are totally shafting it.



That's probably not true. Think about the audience that Nick is geared towards. You could go up to anybody and ask them what spongebob is, and they'd  know. Can't do the same with Avatar.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2008)

Because they advertise it like crazy...Avatar is hardly ever promoted, yet still gets good ratings.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Just sit back and wait for Saturday's panel, in the meantime enjoy this uber-cool new image.



*Zutara is canon*.


----------



## Snow (Apr 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> *Zutara is canon*.



Zutozaira, more like.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because they advertise it like crazy...Avatar is hardly ever promoted, yet still gets good ratings.



You sure about those good ratings? They've got quite a lot of shows, I can't help but think they'd have a bit of common sense not to slash one of their best rated ones.

I like Avatar, don't get me wrong, but I can see that a good percentage of people who watch Nick, aren't watching it for indepth storylines and character builds.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You sure about those good ratings? They've got quite a lot of shows, I can't help but think they'd have a bit of common sense not to slash one of their best rated ones.
> 
> I like Avatar, don't get me wrong, but I can see that a good percentage of people who watch Nick, aren't watching it for indepth storylines and character builds.



It does have pretty good ratings, not the best, but they have been good. Especially considering its lack of promotion. It has a stronger viewership among 11-14 or older though. It did when Best Animated Series award on Nick recently, that says something at least.

I know...only a shell of the Nick I grew up with.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow said:


> Zutozaira, more like.



Nuh-uh. That poster is Zuko and Katara's marriage, with Ozai presiding and Aang pulling a Hoffman and trying to ruin a beautiful ceremony. Ozai created a lightning barrier and Aang went into the Avatar State. And failed. Guess you're gonna have to settle for Toph, kid.



As for the ratings, the ratings have been down compared to the second half of Book Two, when it was consistently in the Cable Top 20. Only Day of Black Sun got a solid rating, when Nick gave it modest promotion.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 19, 2008)

.............okay them..............


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Nuh-uh. That poster is Zuko and Katara's marriage, with Ozai presiding and Aang pulling a Hoffman and trying to ruin a beautiful ceremony.



I'm gonna try and get you a slot on the Zutara podcast. I think it may need a male point of view on things.

Oh right and before I forget-
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8urXdyee7g[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar: The Last Puppetbender


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm gonna try and get you a slot on the Zutara podcast. I think it may need a male point of view on things.
> 
> Oh right and before I forget-
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8urXdyee7g[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Wow, there's a Zutara podcast? Specifically about Zutara?

Damn, where does Coppa get the resources?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2008)

Of course there's a , you act as if that's something weird within our little fandom.
Up to 5 episodes.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

^OMFG Zutara fans?!  In here?!  Unheard of!  GTFO of here!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2008)

Pairings? You guys _are_ desperate for new material.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2008)

I speak portuguese 


Sucks to be the rest of you


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Of course there's a , you act as if that's something weird within our little fandom.
> Up to 5 episodes.


Should change it to "the delusional shipping podcast".

Kataang = canon

Accept it, Zutara shippers, accept it.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 19, 2008)

lol fandoms


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 19, 2008)

We fail so much. 

Kataaang!!!


----------



## Billie (Apr 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]IKat0WuBw40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

So is there going to be a live video feed of the panel later today? 
I'm curious because at the San Diego comicon they were pretty adamant about no recordings or pictures.

Edit: Also Zutara? Kataang? Please. FBM proved both of those wrong. Zukaang, Its gonna happen people.


----------



## Snow (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas your avatar is disturbing because I can actually imagine Sokka doing that!


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow said:


> Nexas your avatar is disturbing because I can actually imagine Sokka doing that!



Thanks. Yeah I wouldn't surprise me if he did that either


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> So is there going to be a live video feed of the panel later today?
> I'm curious because at the San Diego comicon they were pretty adamant about no recordings or pictures.



Well as of right now there is a stream scheduled for the 3pm Avatar panel today.
No problems have come up as of yet.
Worst case scenario...there'll be tons of video and pictures hitting the net 15 minutes after it ends.


Oh just so you know I think the Zutara podcast is ridiculous, I hope my sarcasm was obvious enough when I linked it.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> as hypocritical as this may sound, I refuse to watch avatar subtitled. The original voice cast brings a certain charm to the series that would be completely lost if I'm forced to watch it with weird Brazillian voices I most likely won't like while reading text across the screen. Seriously guys, can anyone really beat Jack DeSena's Sokka?



i agree.. i love the voicing.. unlike Naruto dubs this ones are good.. but we are being forced into watching with subs


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> i agree.. i love the voicing.. unlike Naruto dubs this ones are good.. but we are being forced into watching with subs



The Naruto dub had some some god actors, like steven blum played zabuza and he's an awesome, he plays a kick-ass wolverine in the x-men games and was spike on cowboy bebop. Crispin played itachi and he's one of the most respected VAs in america, played an awesome alucard, and has a major in acting.Plus the guy plays sasuke plays teenage ben in the new ben 10 series.

Anyway, I agree, no-one can replace the kick-ass cast of avatar, avatar is the best acted show on nick.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Unfortunately whoever voices Naruto in the dub made my ears bleed....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I speak portuguese
> 
> 
> Sucks to be the rest of you



Rubbing salt in wounds...cruel. I admire that.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

lol no live feed.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 19, 2008)

*Avatar Finale airs in July 2008*



> At the Avatar panel at the New York Comic Con, the trailer for the conclusion to book 3 revealed that the finale will air in July 2008. A full report on the panel is forthcoming.



The dick-nose kissed me!

About time we got a airdate.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 19, 2008)

JULY!?!?!?? ugh whatever its better than nothing i suppose just hope it get leaked or soemthing though....


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

At least we have something to watch in july.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

So I'm guessing the DVDs have been delayed. I don't think I've ever seen a tv series that has shown so much disregard for their fanbase as Avatar. Seriously the episodes have been done for what, two or three months? But the Avatar fandom is like an abused spouse: no matter how times they push us down the stairs we keep crawling back.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> So I'm guessing the DVDs have been delayed. I don't think I've ever seen a tv series that has shown so much disregard for their fanbase as Avatar. Seriously the episodes have been done for what, two or three months? But the Avatar fandom is like an abused spouse: no matter how times they push us down the stairs we keep crawling back.




Posted on Toonzone


> At the Avatar panel at the New York Comic Con, the trailer for the conclusion to book 3 revealed that all new episodes will return to the air in July 2008, including the four-part series finale. The next DVD will still be released on May 6, 2008, and will include episodes that have not aired in the United States yet. A full report on the panel is forthcoming.



So uhh yeah. Releasing episodes on DVD before they air. That's a smart move right? Well at least we won't see this exploited by people making them available on the Internet.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

^I'm not quite sure how I feel about that. I really don't like buying individual DVDs when I know a the box set will come out later. I'm sure someone will rip then online though so its not too big a deal I guess.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 19, 2008)

July??? For Serious? I really don't feel like I should have to buy the dvds in order to watch it, especially when all of them combined cost more than a boxed set. Plus, what the hell?!
Somebody's gonna rip them for sure, so now I wonder what the point in all of this is anyway?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 19, 2008)

Hellz YEA!!!!!!! 
So we could expect new avatar episodes in the next 3 weeks.
Whoever's the 1st to rip the DVDs & upload them to the net
will reach GOD like status amongst the Avatar community.

/hopes for BanishedPrince to pull a DOBS.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 19, 2008)

JULY! ARGH! I should be happy that it's getting aired at all but come on now. The series takes a break that's over 6 months long and then crams all the episodes it has left into one month. Yea, thanks for showing any kind of respect to the fans nick! People always like to pull out bullshit comments like, "oh, avatar might be great but it's just not hitting nick's demographic." The show just won best animated show on the NICK choice awards recently! And it was against nick's pride and joy, spongebob, that to me says something. Avatar may be hitting an older demographic, but tell me as old as we all are when was the last time any of you voted for the nick choice awards? I was like 10 when I even last gave a flying fuck about that network, so obviously the only way avatar could have won is if actual kids actually voted. Gosh, as much as we all like to give kids zero credit, I think we should start to realize a good number of them would actually like to watch actual story rather than mindless drivel, but not nick sees finally having a quality television program on their network as a huge mistake. How dare they not show crap until the end of time [/sarcasm].


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

So here are some spoilers from the panel. Note I got these from capslock_ATLA which was quoting a post on ASN. I don't have the original post (theres like a  100 pages in that thread I'm not searching for it ) so take it as you will.


*Spoiler*: __ 




- MORE FIREBENDING TRAINING BETWEEN ZUKO AND AANG
- ZUKO AND KATARA SEEMED TO HAVE SPLIT UP FROM THE GROUP FOR SOME REASON AND ARE DRESSED AS NINJAS OR SOMETHING.
- FIREBENDING PLAYERS IS ABOUT THE GAANG GOING TO WATCH A COMEDY FIRE NATION PLAY ABOUT THEIR EXPLOITS.
- AZULA GOES NUTS IN A COUPLE SCENES, SCREAMING AND DOING SOME FEARSOME FIREBENDING
- SOKKA AND ZUKO INFILTRATE FIRE NATION PRISON. SOKKA DISGUISES HIMSELF AS ONE OF THE GUARDS AND TEARFULLY RESCUES AND KISSES SUKI.
- JUN SHOWS UP IN WHAT SEEMS LIKE BAR ROOM BRAWL
- ZUKO WARNING ABOUT HOW IF THEY LET THE COMET COME, THEN THERE WON'T BE A WORLD LEFT TO SAVE
- OZAI WITH HUGE ASS ARMIES AND HAS A BIT OF FANCY GOLDEN (I THINK) ARMOR
- IN Q&A, MENTIONED KOH WOULD SHOW UP, ALTHOUGH VERY BRIEFLY
- WE WON'T BE FINDING OUT ABOUT IROH'S TRIP TO SPIRIT WORLD
- WE WILL BE FINDING OUT ABOUT KATARA'S MOM COMPLETE WITH FLASHBACKS, SOUTHERN WATER VILLAGE BEFORE DESTRUCTION AND CUTE LITTLE SOKKA AND KATARA
- I DID NOT SEE ANY HARU, TEO OR DUKE AT ALL.
- AAAAND, I'M SURE THERE'S A BIT MORE I FORGOT TO MENTION, BUT THE TRAILER DIDN'T REALLY REVEAL THAT MUCH, BUT IT DID GET ME REALLY PUMPED UP.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

JUN?  I AM EXCITED FOR JUN.  JUN PLZ K?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> JUN?  I AM EXCITED FOR JUN.  JUN PLZ K?



/agree Jun was awesome. Still I think it would have made more sense for her to reappear in Book 2. It would have been awesome if she had been going after the bounties on Zuko and Iroh back then. Irony FTW.


Also NINJAS!?! HELL YEAH


----------



## Snow (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> So here are some spoilers from the panel. Note I got these from capslock_ATLA which was quoting a post on ASN. I don't have the original post (theres like a  100 pages in that thread I'm not searching for it ) so take it as you will.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Who's Jun and who's Koh? 

Do we get moar Hawky? 

There's not a thing on that list I didn't almost pee my pants for.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow said:


> Who's Jun and who's Koh?
> 
> Do we get moar Hawky?
> 
> There's not a thing on that list I didn't almost pee my pants for.



Jun was the bounty hunter with giant ant-eater mount (can't remember wtf it was called), and Koh was the face stealing spirit that Aang met back at the end of book 1.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for double post but I think this is warranted.

[YOUTUBE]xoAaw2MMxKk[/YOUTUBE]

Edit:Well that didn't last long


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2008)

> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.



 Dammit.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweet!  Jun finally returns!  Oh, and that vid doesn't work.  Got another link?

Ooh, and ninjas!  Does this mean Zuko's return as The Blue Spirit?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

finally, there's an end to uncertainities. spoilers look good


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Video demanded.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Ask and you shall recieve.

Here

Doesn't work for wmv , but DivX works


----------



## \zol (Apr 19, 2008)

YouTube Version to rz1s

uploaded to Youtube


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

!! no workie.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Theres supposed an even longer clip that shows the entire play. Its 7 or 8 min about. I'm currently lurking ASN for an upload.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

^Just finished watching that vid and LOL @ the two actors portraying Katara and Sokka.  Hard to say who got the worst of it.  Probably Katara. 

I had to use VLC player to play that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2008)

We'd better get Boiling Rock before the month's end.

Or else...


----------



## \zol (Apr 19, 2008)

link

Trailer for rest of season 3
ddl


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Epic shit, was that Ursa I spied?

Also Katara:REJECTED!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL did I just spy Zutara in that vid?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm pissed that it TAKES 8 GOD DAMN MONTHS FOR THE SEASON TO FINISH UP.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

I has rest of Ember Islands


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

^Just finished watching the rest of that vid.  LOL @ Aang being female.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Best Part:
Aang: Its the Great Divide the biggest canyon in the earth kingdom
Sokka: Eh lets keep flying.

They really do listen to us don't they


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

ITs pretty good, could without the audience.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

God this is too fucking awesome. I gonna go freeze myself in an iceberg until July.

edit: Sukka reunion


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

I detect epic win forthcoming.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 19, 2008)

Finished the trailer. The audience was a little annoying, but I've got through worse. The Zutara surprises me, but it explains why Aang is in the Avatar State in those sexy dvd covers. Perhaps he can cut his worldly bonds this time around.


> Also Katara:REJECTED!


 Exactly. It's kinda welcome. The main character doesn't get the girl in the end. Maybe I'm looking too far into it though.

Also, that trailer music is fantastic. So epic sounding. It's the main reason I got into Avatar truth be told. Wish I could get an mp3 of that. *hint hint*


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh shi- 
Maybe, could very well be.   Although.. I'll admit to multi-shipping.  I'm foremost Kataang, but secondly Zutara.  I think they're both good couples, so whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd a bit pissed if kataang doesn't happens, but that doesn't matter comapred to the rest of an epic finale.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Oh shi-
> Maybe, could very well be.   Although.. I'll admit to multi-shipping.  I'm foremost Kataang, but secondly Zutara.  I think they're both good couples, so whatever happens, happens.



True. I'm a Zutara fangirl, but Kataang wouldn't really bother me. But if Zutara does happen than M. Night will already have his "what a twist" moment for the movies.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> True. I'm a Zutara fangirl, but Kataang wouldn't really bother me. But if Zutara does happen than M. Night will already have his "what a twist" moment for the movies.



 QFT!  Haha, that's so true. xD  Like, I do like the pairing, but I acknowledge that it's.. almost sorta borderline crack.  Ish.  There's development, yeah, but there's also so much that separates them as a pairing.  If it did happen, though, so be it, I wouldn't mind, honestly.   I hope that even if it happens, Aang doesn't wind up dead.. D:


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2008)

What the fuck happened yesterday?  It's like I'm gone for a day and boom of info comes, did an episode or two air or something?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What the fuck happened yesterday?  It's like I'm gone for a day and boom of info comes, did an episode or two air or something?



We got trailer, and scenes from Ember Island players.

Also apparently Zutara made a 7 year old girl cry. And that is awesome


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> We got trailer, and scenes from Ember Island players.
> 
> *Also apparently Zutara made a 7 year old girl cry*. And that is awesome



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Lmfao, seriously?  I had no idea that pairings were even that worth it. xD


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Lmfao, seriously?  I had no idea that pairings were even that worth it. xD



Shipping is serious business


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

You know what's serious business?  _*Enemy birds.*_


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> You know what's serious business?  _*Enemy birds.*_





HAWKY WE MISS YOU!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2008)

Can somebody give me the url to the Ember Island Players?


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> HAWKY WE MISS YOU!



OMFG HAWKY.

He sorta reminded me of Jeong Jeong.   God I hope we see him again.. D:


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Can somebody give me the url to the Ember Island Players?



Its in my post top of this last page.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but more Ember Island Player characters


*Spoiler*: __ 






















Why Ozai hasn't had these people executed is beyond me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2008)

The Zutarans/Zutarians are foaming at the mouth.
I've never seen a group of people so excited...over nothing really.
I guess it's now time for another completely unnecessary episode of the Zutara Podcast, now that they have these clips they can speculate more nonsense than a 9-11 Conspiricist.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 19, 2008)

Sukka and Zutara.

MY GOD. 

I'll spare you all and not fangasm here. 



Bye nao~ 

I might be back.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Sorry for double post, but more Ember Island Player characters
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:rofl

Wonder if Ozai's angels will show up that episode and see that play?  Their reactions would be fucking hilarious.  I forsee Azula blowing the whole place up and Mai using the actors as target practice.  Knowing Ty Lee, she'd probably get a kick out of it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 19, 2008)

If TyZula Dosent Happen Ill Be Pissed


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> The Zutarans/Zutarians are foaming at the mouth.
> I've never seen a group of people so excited...over nothing really.
> I guess it's now time for another completely unnecessary episode of the Zutara Podcast, now that they have these clips they can speculate more nonsense than a 9-11 Conspiricist.



Trust me Kataang isn't much quieter right now (I'm looking at you right now ASN ).

And after all the taunts, jeers, and overall hate the zutara camp has been receiving forever the past few months I think a bit of squealing is warranted. As zutara fans we're not asking for much. They don't have to run off together and make steambabies. Hell they don't even have to kiss. We just want some nice solid character interaction thats all (Though if we did get the above we wouldn't complain ).


----------



## Stalin (Apr 19, 2008)

This is obviously nick's best nicktoon since invader zim, all nick toons releashed since 2004 arre shit excpet danny phantom was pretty good but I'm not exactly a fan.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> If TyZula Dosent Happen Ill Be Pissed



That would hawt!  Toss Jun in there as well.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> If TyZula Dosent Happen Ill Be Pissed



Fuck that I want to see some Ursax[Insert Adult character here]


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Fuck that I want to see some Ursax[Insert Adult character here]



Um... UrsaxJun?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> The Zutarans/Zutarians are foaming at the mouth.
> I've never seen a group of people so excited...over nothing really.
> I guess it's now time for another completely unnecessary episode of the Zutara Podcast, now that they have these clips they can speculate more nonsense than a *9-11 Conspiricist*.



Please everyone knows Bush conspired with the Martians to destroy the twin towers in order to drive up real estate prices in Guam.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 19, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Um... UrsaxJun?



Hey I remember reading a smutfic about that once that would be awesome.


----------



## Koi (Apr 19, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Fuck that I want to see some Ursax[Insert Adult character here]


Urkoda would be hot..   Nice woman of noble birth fallin' for the hot piece of manflesh with a pair of dreads and a goatee.  _Hot._

Too bad there's already Bakoda.. 


Okay but fo' serious, I want to at least see Katara and Zuko have a much healthier relationship.  If they get together, they get together, if not, no big, but at least they won't be all like ARRGJHASDJASJDBJASFANAGNAGNAGFATEFATEFATEDESTINY all the time. :3


----------



## Iria (Apr 19, 2008)

I seriously squealed!

The Zutara bits are quite an interesting development


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

So I just rewatched everything and I have to ask, what happened to Haru, Teo, and The Duke. Did they die or did the gaang simply leave their worthless asses back at the western air temple?


----------



## Morwain (Apr 20, 2008)

I think they left them...or something like that, I really hope they dump Haru somewhere his stache is....so very aweful..


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2008)

Morwain said:


> I think they left them...or something like that, I really hope they dump Haru somewhere his stache is....so very aweful..



Horrible? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIOgGBE5yOw[/YOUTUBE]

Repent for you blasphemy! 

For the Sokka fans:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnIa1-dzmoE&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2008)

There's a nice little write-up about the Panel on Toonzone

I especially enjoyed this little snippet right here


> the panel was delayed by almost a half-hour because the Javits Center A/V staff couldn't get Nickelodeon's computers to project onto the screen. At one point the panel moderator, *Nickelodeon's Megan Casey, joked, "Oh, come on Avatar fans...you love waiting, don't you?"*



HeheheHahaha...Waiting..Avatar fans...loving it...hooohooohoohoo...You see 'cause we've been waiting 4 months...hahahahaha...it's funny right?


....Screwwwwww Youuuuuuuu


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TKIGClhF9k&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]

F#cking ninjas...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2008)

It's...it's been so long, it's almost too beautiful.  my soul has been appeased.

Also, those Emerald Island Players are doing pretty damn well considering they're probably making half of it up.

I wouldn't be surprised if they were in league with...

THE HIPPIES!

Dun dun dun.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

Watched that clip of Ember Island Players again and I can't help but LOL @ the part with girl Aang and The Blue Spirit as well as Zuko's and Aang's reaction to that.  And LOL @ how Katara was portrayed.  Poor girl. 



Nexas said:


> So I just rewatched everything and I have to ask, what happened to Haru, Teo, and The Duke. Did they die or did the gaang simply leave their worthless asses back at the western air temple?



LOL probably.  Truthfully, storywise they were nothing more than filler.  They are pretty much useless to the story overall.



Morwain said:


> I think they left them...or something like that, I really hope they dump Haru somewhere his stache is....so very aweful..



How can you not find this:



sexy as hell? 

Edit: Found a better version of the season 3 finale trailer.

*Spoiler*: _Click Me!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P45kPVxOEk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 20, 2008)

I am looking forward to this too much already.

If Nick cuts me down again, there'll be hell to pay.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

BTW any news on that Boiling Rock episode that was supposed to air in Brazil or something?  Or did they change their minds about that?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 20, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> There's a nice little write-up about the Panel on Toonzone
> 
> I especially enjoyed this little snippet right here
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA , yes tell me please where this woman lives so I can smash a steaming pile of dog shit in her face. HAHA, now that's funny joke isn't nick?!


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2008)

katara love not aang  or ?


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 20, 2008)

lol at fangirls screaming


----------



## Snow (Apr 20, 2008)

blackssk said:


> katara love not aang  or ?



No, Katara <3's Azula...hopefully!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2008)

All these pairings < Earth King x Bosco


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

Snow said:


> No, Katara <3's Azula...hopefully!



And maybe some *Jun* action as well! pek



Mider T said:


> All these pairings < Earth King x Bosco



Oh please!  Everyone knows Sokka x Hawky > All


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 20, 2008)

Nexas said:


> I has rest of Ember Islands



this is weird though.. chapter 14 isnt out yet.. why did they show 17?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2008)

At the convention....weren't you even paying attention?



Stallyns808 said:


> And maybe some *Jun* action as well! pek
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  Everyone knows Sokka x Hawky > All



Can't argue with that one.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah.. but wouldnt it be more logical to show 14 or 15.. why go all the way to 17


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 20, 2008)

nm its a filler episode


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> That would hawt!  Toss Jun in there as well.



And Mai To


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> nm its a filler episode



Doesn't mean it can't be entertaining.
According to the creators, it'll be their version of a "clip show" which makes sense because this is the last episode before the 4-part finale.
Alright so far this is the deal-

314-315: Prison Break episode
316: Mostly flashback episode dealing with Katara and Sokka's Mom, possibly finding her Killer
317: Clip show in the form of Chinese Opera/Western Theater 
318-321: Series Finale


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> And Mai To



Eh.... forget Mai, I'd rather put Jin in there.  She did have a bust size that could rival or even be bigger than Ty Lee's. 



Superstarseven said:


> Doesn't mean it can't be entertaining.
> According to the creators, it'll be their version of a "clip show" which makes sense because this is the last episode before the 4-part finale.
> Alright so far this is the deal-
> 
> ...



Ahhhh.... so The Ember Island Players is a recap episode.  Though from the look of the 8-minute clip, luckily it ain't the typical recap episode that most shows have.  This one looks to be funny as hell.

And it looks like it'll be during the finale episodes where we will get ninja Zuko & Katara.  Can't wait to see how that will turn out.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Eh.... forget Mai, I'd rather put Jin in there.  She did have a bust size that could rival or even be bigger than Ty Lee's.



I Dont Think Anyone's Can Be Bigger Than Ty Lee's


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Oh please!  Everyone knows Sokka x Hawky > All


Lets see if we can get a list:

#1 Sokka x Everyone
#2 Sokka x Hawky
#3 Sokka x Boomerang
#4 Earth King x Bosco
#5 Appa x Momo
#6 Katara x Azula x Jun x Jin
#7 Aang x On Ji
#8 Aang x Momo
#9 Aang x Appa
#10 Iroh x Tea


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> Lets see if we can get a list:
> 
> #1 Sokka x Everyone
> #2 Sokka x Hawky
> ...



1. TyZula
2. TyZulaMai
3. TyZula
4. TyZula
5. TyZula
6. TyZula
7. TyZula
8. TyZula
9. TyZula
10. TyZula

My List>Yours


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> 1. TyZula
> 2. TyZulaMai
> 3. TyZula
> 4. TyZula
> ...


I have added your entries to the list. My list is a work in progress and the order is likely to change over time.

Updated list:
#1 Sokka x Everyone
#2 Sokka x Hawky
#3 Sokka x Boomerang
#4 Earth King x Bosco
#5 Appa x Momo
#6 Katara x Azula x Jun x Jin
#7 Ty Lee x Azula
#8 Ty Lee x Azula x Mai
#9 Aang x On Ji
#10 Iroh x Tea


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Good ......


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> I have added your entries to the list. My list is a work in progress and the order is likely to change over time.
> 
> Updated list:
> #1 Sokka x Everyone
> ...



^Needs Maiko*h*


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 20, 2008)

Nexas said:


> ^Needs Maiko*h*


Agreed

#1 Sokka x Everyone
#2 Sokka x Hawky
#3 Earth King x Bosco
#4 Appa x Momo
#5 Ty Lee x Azula
#6 Ty Lee x Azula x Mai
#7 Mai x Koh
#8 Katara x Azula x Jun x Jin
#9 Aang x On Ji
#10 Iroh x Tea

I decided Boomerang isn't good enough for Sokka.


----------



## Noah (Apr 20, 2008)

Jesus. I don't check the board for one night and we get a date, half an episode and a sweet trailer filled with obnoxious fangirls who only care about pairings. But then, maybe I'm just bitter because Nick has been dicking with us since book three started.

Also: lol @ bitches gasping while zuko is falling during the trailer


----------



## Snow (Apr 20, 2008)

Ty Lee x Snow over all else. pek

Actually as long as Aang is left alone, and becomes an emotionless monk-like power house I don't care who gets paired with who.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

No Ty Lee X Azula X St. Jimmy Over All Else


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2008)

Ben 10: Alien Force


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2008)

PakkuxJeongJeongxPiando. 
(that would be some angry sex right there.)


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

IrohxUrsaxJun. Iroh is simply too awesome for one woman to handle.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2008)

Truth. 

Jun comes with a whip, too.  I bet he'd like that. :3


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

lulz now we know where Katara's bitchiness has been coming from lately.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2008)

AUUUUUUGH.



Okay srs question:
How was Roku ever able to get into the Avatar State if he was like.. you know, married and stuff?  Whereas Aang's being told to get rid of his attachments, etc.  Was Roku just a pimp?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> AUUUUUUGH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roku has given up earthly attachments. Sure he has a wife and child(ren?), but he is able to let them go when it is necessary. At least thats my guess.


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Roku has given up earthly attachments. Sure he has a wife and child(ren?), but he is able to let them go when it is necessary. At least thats my guess.



That was what I was thinking too.  I just wasn't sure if it was anything, like.. I dunno, deeper than that.  Rozin ftw. :3


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

^It's probably that Roku's earthly attachments didn't hinder him from getting the job done.  As we've seen Roku had no trouble kicking Sozin's ass.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow... just saw the trailer and the half eps.

Looks great 

July can't come any sooner.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 20, 2008)

Fact: Roku don't love them hoes.


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2008)

~wait~

WHERE is Iroh in the trailer ?


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 20, 2008)

*ASAP*

Attention avatarfans, attention avatar fans. GO TO THIS SITE RIGHT NOW TO SEE THE CLIP of "Ember Island Player".

I AM NOT FUCKING KIDDING!!!0_0


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

> ~wait~
> 
> WHERE is Iroh in the trailer ?



He wasn't as far as I can remember.



Luckyday said:


> Attention avatarfans, attention avatar fans. GO TO THIS SITE RIGHT NOW TO SEE THE CLIP of "Ember Island Player".
> 
> I AM NOT FUCKING KIDDING!!!0_0



This clip was posted a couple pages back.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 20, 2008)

that's been posted already


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 20, 2008)

blackssk said:


> ~wait~
> 
> WHERE is Iroh in the trailer ?



He's too epic for this series so he's getting his own.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 20, 2008)

AHH FUCKING DAMNIT!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 20, 2008)

alittle late on the times but I just saw the comic con thing and OMG. The avatar fandom is all coming back to me now in waves. 

Damn you Avatar! Release my soul!


----------



## Koi (Apr 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^It's probably that Roku's earthly attachments didn't hinder him from getting the job done.  As we've seen Roku had no trouble kicking Sozin's ass.



True.  Too bad Sozin was an epic dickwad in the end.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> AUUUUUUGH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, alot think the Guru was wrong in his approach on how to master AS. This could be inferred through Iroh and Aang's speech about giving up love for power. I don't know, but it seems for one to master the AS, they must attain true peace of mind. Roku had decades to do so, and was under no immediate pressure. The same is not true for Aang. The Guru's method may have been the quickest (but in some ways costly) method of mastering AS, not the only way.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 20, 2008)

If they pull the "give up love for power" shit with Aang I am gonna be fuckin pissed,especially when we know Roku had a hoe of his own!


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 20, 2008)

^ being someone who is sickened by the sappiness of kataang, I honestly wouldn't care if they did pull the give of your love power bs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> True.  Too bad Sozin was an epic dickwad in the end.



Hmmph... I believe you mean _mastermind_.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hmmph... I believe you mean _mastermind_.



More like an opportunist. If he were a mastermind it wouldn't have taken a hundred years to conquer the world.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that there's a general set air time, I think I'm good. Provided nothing happens.  Actually I can see why they might have opted for this. It lessens the time between when the series ends and the movie is released.[/random speculation] Not the most enjoyable route for us, though.





Ciupy said:


> If they pull the "give up love for power" shit with Aang I am gonna be fuckin pissed,especially when we know Roku had a hoe of his own!


Well, it's been proven (besides Roku, I mean) that an Avatar can have a love life. There's Kuruk, but then again that didn't exactly go well. >_> At the same time, we've heard nothing about any relationships when it comes to Kyoshi or Yangchen. So yeah, not sure what they'll go with. To a certain extent, it would have to be really poorly done for me to hate it.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, alot think the Guru was wrong in his approach on how to master AS. This could be inferred through Iroh and Aang's speech about giving up love for power. I don't know, but it seems for one to master the AS, they must attain true peace of mind. Roku had decades to do so, and was under no immediate pressure. The same is not true for Aang. The Guru's method may have been the quickest (but in some ways costly) method of mastering AS, not the only way.


 Well, actually Pathik's stance, similar to Theravada Buddhism (basically placing a focus on spiritual enlightenment rather than leading a regular life) seems somewhat contradictory to Aang's role as the Avatar. But yeah, the idea of than one way to master the Avatar State makes sense.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> If they pull the "give up love for power" shit with Aang I am gonna be fuckin pissed,especially when we know Roku had a hoe of his own!



It's not about giving up love for power, but doing what you have to do to do what is right.  Just remember, ever since Zuko's banishment he worked hard/did whatever it took to regain what he lost.  His honor, his throne, everything.  And in the end, he gave up everything he worked hard for/wanted, even love, just to do what was right.

Remember this quote from Spider-Man 2:


> I believe there's a hero in all of us, that keeps us honest, gives us strength, makes us noble, and finally allows us to die with pride, even though sometimes we have to be steady, *and give up the thing we want the most.* Even our dreams.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 21, 2008)

> ~wait~
> 
> WHERE is Iroh in the trailer ?



You heard how loud the screaming was during the trailer. If they had shown Iroh those screams would have reached fatal decibel levels and everyone who heard it would have died.


----------



## Saruto (Apr 21, 2008)

So like..where can I watch episode of Season 3? Nickelodeon's website?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2008)

Saruto said:


> So like..where can I watch episode of Season 3? Nickelodeon's website?



Sure.

The advantages of watching them there are no annoying Nick bugs in the corner of the screen or pop-up ads for other shows.
Disadvantages would be the screen size being fairly small so no full view.


----------



## Snow (Apr 21, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> He's too epic for this series so he's getting his own.



I lol'd, because it should be true.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's not about giving up love for power, but doing what you have to do to do what is right.  Just remember, ever since Zuko's banishment he worked hard/did whatever it took to regain what he lost.  His honor, his throne, everything.  And in the end, he gave up everything he worked hard for/wanted, even love, just to do what was right.
> 
> Remember this quote from Spider-Man 2:



Doesn't the Avatar work like a link between the human and the spirit world?

How well would he do his job if he would be truly distanced from humans,disregarding the feelings that make him human?

And even Spider-Man got the girl in the end..


----------



## The Question (Apr 21, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> You heard how loud the screaming was during the trailer. If they had shown Iroh those screams would have reached fatal decibel levels and everyone who heard it would have died.



Very true, perhaps that is the true reason that the Avatar episodes have been delayed.  Iroh's epicness has been too much for the Nick executives to handle.


----------



## Hana (Apr 21, 2008)

My reactions to the trailer (overdue, I know.):

- Lack of Toph. -700 
- Lack of Iroh . -1000    (My two favorite characters cast to the side in the trailer.)
- Suki's return. +3
- Aang/Zuko firebending. +10
- Zuko/Katara getting along. +5
- Amount of Zuko/Katara scenes. -5      
- Phoenix Lord Ozai wardrobe. +5
- Crazy looking Azula. +7
- Less emo Zuko. +6

Minus the major Zutara undertones (not that I dislike Zutara, just that I really didn't want a love triangle forming so close to the end...) and lack of the epic Iroh and Toph, I am really excited about the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2008)

Does that equal to OVAR 9000!


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2008)

Iroh is over 9,000.  At everything.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2008)

erm can i get a link to this so said trailer????

i saw the episode 17 but i didn't find any other trailer


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2008)

Iroh doesn't equal over 9,000 in fail.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed we need more Iroh. I heard a rumor that he will appear at the end of 3-17 along with another character who will be cloaked until the very end of the episode. Possibly Ursa?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2008)

Where'd you hear that rumor?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Where'd you hear that rumor?



Truthfully I can't remember. So much crazy stuff going on in the fandom right now its hard to remember who said what. Though its only a rumor its sounds very possible. 3-17 is the last episode before the finale, so a big reveal seems highly plausible.


----------



## Hana (Apr 21, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Indeed we need more Iroh. I heard a rumor that he will appear at the end of 3-17 along with another character who will be cloaked until the very end of the episode. Possibly Ursa?



Although I typically require proof before reacting to rumors, the idea of Iroh showing up will make that a great episode. I still want Iroh to beat the crap out of Zuko...even if he turned good. If my nephew got me thrown in jail and betrayed me its the least I would do.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 21, 2008)

Hana said:


> Although I typically require proof before reacting to rumors, the idea of Iroh showing up will make that a great episode. I still want Iroh to beat the crap out of Zuko...even if he turned good. If my nephew got me thrown in jail and betrayed me its the least I would do.


He'll be too busy beating the crap out of the firelord.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hana said:


> Although I typically require proof before reacting to rumors, the idea of Iroh showing up will make that a great episode. I still want Iroh to beat the crap out of Zuko...even if he turned good. If my nephew got me thrown in jail and betrayed me its the least I would do.


but the outcome was buff iroh which only upped his epic even more. no reason to be mad at that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2008)

I am _very much_ looking forward to these new episodes now.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 21, 2008)

I want the new episodes so very bad...


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 21, 2008)

what makes the wait worse for me personally is I've willed myself not to read any of the spoilers  it's so cruel that we must wait an additional 3 months for episodes.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't be so hard on yourself! D:

So anyway I can't get the image of the Boulder wearing a sock puppet out of my head now, ever since I remembered who Mankind (the wrestler) actually was. xDD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

NYCC keeps on giving; here's an excellent interview with Mike and Bryan conducted by Ed Liu of ToonZone:

This made an interesting read


This might be of interest:

TZN: You said you have two weeks to finish off season 3. Do you know what's next for you guys?

KONIETZKO: The one thing we weren't joking about is that we really are helping on the movie quite a bit. Night has been very collaborative from the get-go, from the first time we ever met him. Very respectful of the project and of us. So we're helping out a lot on that. *Also, we're just trying...we do have a new idea, and we're just seeing if it's going to happen or not.

TZN: Can you say if it's Avatar-related, or is it something new?

DIMARTINO: Yeah. It's a new incarnation of the Avatar story.

KONIETZKO: But, we don't know. We'll see if we can get to make it. There are things that we control and things we don't. That's all I can say.*


----------



## kataangkissed (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh wow avatar! <3 Yeah Me is a hard core fan.


Oh I haven't got around to seeing that yet now you have said that I am going to give it a look. I can't wait for the new episodes including the ember island players! xD


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> NYCC keeps on giving; here's an excellent interview with Mike and Bryan conducted by Ed Liu of ToonZone:
> 
> This made an interesting read
> 
> ...


I dunno, the bit about "things we can't control" to me sounds like nick and it's bullshit contractual stubbornness.  I hope that if Mike and Brian can't make a second series on nick that they terminate all business with them and move on to a better a network that'll actually rerun their shows.


----------



## Shade (Apr 22, 2008)

If fecking Nick don't let them continue and make a spin-off series, head will roll.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I dunno, the bit about "things we can't control" to me sounds like nick and it's bullshit contractual stubbornness.  I hope that if Mike and Brian can't make a second series on nick that they terminate all business with them and move on to a better a network that'll actually rerun their shows.



Yes, that's why I think it's interesting. Some people had claimed that Nick wanted more seasons, and that M&B were stridently opposed. But it looks like Mike and Bryan are attempting to put it together, deserve compliance, and Nick's being obstinate. As if Nick hasn't done enough damage with their malfeasance.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2008)

Why is Nick being so gay?  Ever since 2003....who died?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2008)

My friend recently got me into Avatar last week. I really liked it so I ended up watching every episode lol. Now I'm pissed cause I have no idea when episode 14 of book 3 will come on. Does anyone know?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qjkJPTbDBg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qjkJPTbDBg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I giggled.


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]soKvuHymkyE[/YOUTUBE]


subscribe pls


----------



## Morwain (Apr 22, 2008)

I like it tis good nice editing and a fitting song.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know if anyone post this yet... 

[Youtube]Bwi3sM3VHRA[/Youtube]
Not the trailer...


----------



## kataangkissed (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, that is the best thing ever. xDDD


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 22, 2008)

I love ur set!!! I can't choose between Kataang or Zutara


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 22, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!! The wait until May 6th is killing me. I'm really considering beating myself into a coma, so that the time will fly by. Anyone down to attempt with me?

A new avatar related series??? Fuckin epic!!!
Even if it wasn't avatar related i know Mike & Bryan could pull it off.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2008)

Whats May 6th?


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> I love ur set!!! I can't choose between Kataang or Zutara



Huzzah, that's why I multiship!   I love both.


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Whats May 6th?



dvd release from new avatar dvd


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 22, 2008)

joining discussion!!! yes what is May 6?  I wish they would release episodes faster. grr


----------



## Nexas (Apr 22, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> joining discussion!!! yes what is May 6?  I wish they would release episodes faster. grr



They will be releasing new episodes on DVD they won't air on Nick till July though.

Still we need to keep this thread alive until then. I propose the posting of epic Avatar lulz until we get new episodes to discuss.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 22, 2008)

Well excluding the DVD, new episodes of Avatar return to Nick on *Monday, July 14, 2008*.


Gay.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 22, 2008)

HOW CAN WE WAIT THAT LONG!?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay, fuck that. I'll have watched all the episodes uploaded from their DVDs onto the internet by the time Nick airs again.

Nick fails. It fails hard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> HOW CAN WE WAIT THAT LONG!?



This is still nothing compared to the wait for 301; that was ten months with LONG stretches of nothing. At least we've been able to debate potential air dates the past few months. The fandom practically died around this time last year.


One thing I'm curious about: who will be buying the DVD's? I buy all of them, but what about you guys? Is there anyone that might not have bought them if not for Nick's absurd scheduling? Conversely, will you refuse to buy it due to such perplexing behavior?

There's talk of a mass buy by some, to answer Nick's ploy and show community dedication. With Bryke's interview about things "out of (their) control," it might be worth considering. Of course, Nick is also the network that delayed approval of Book 3, halting production and initiating this mess of a year. They're incorrigible.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 22, 2008)

Jove said:
			
		

> One thing I'm curious about: who will be buying the DVD's? I buy all of them, but what about you guys? Is there anyone that might not have bought them if not for Nick's absurd scheduling? Conversely, will you refuse to buy it due to such perplexing behavior?



I'm still on the fence about buying the DVD on the 6th.  I've held off on the other individual Book 3 DVDs because I knew I would simply end buying the season box set later. I know the Boiling Rock will end up on the net a couple hours later that day, but I'm not that patient of a person. I guess it'll come down to the price. Best Buy usually has new DVD on sale for $20 on the first couple weeks of release. If I can get it for that price or cheaper I will be willing to spend the extra money just to see the episodes a little sooner.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

Nexas said:


> I'm still on the fence about buying the DVD on the 6th.  I've held off on the other individual Book 3 DVDs because I knew I would simply end buying the season box set later. I know the Boiling Rock will end up on the net a couple hours later that day, but I'm not that patient of a person. I guess it'll come down to the price. Best Buy usually has new DVD on sale for $20 on the first couple weeks of release. If I can get it for that price or cheaper I will be willing to spend the extra money just to see the episodes a little sooner.



Wow, $20 at Best Buy? The one near me sells them for $10 on release date/week. It's the only reason I go to that place for media. Amazon's got it for $12.

But yeah, the episodes will be up online that night, and that's what amazes me about the last 4 months. Episodes aired in Canada, our neighboring country, was ridiculous. But DVD's releases containing episodes that not only have not aired, but _will_ soon air... it's like the person making these decisions has never heard of the internet.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think I'll be buying the dvd myself. I mean, it'd be a nice birthday present to myself (I turn 23 that day), but I have never been one to buy sets like that, let alone one with only a few episodes. I'd rather wait for a full season boxed set. I'm pretty sure that I'll still get to watch the episodes before July, so I'm not really feeling a need to go out and buy it.

Either way, I'm sure I can find other things to fill my time until July if I just want to wait.  That way, when I do start watching again, I'll have more to watch.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 22, 2008)

Jove said:
			
		

> Wow, $20 at Best Buy? The one near me sells them for $10 on release date/week. It's the only reason I go to that place for media. Amazon's got it for $12.



Is that for all DVDs or just stuff like Avatar? I've never bought any of the individual disks so how much do those normally go for?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Is that for all DVDs or just stuff like Avatar? I've never bought any of the individual disks so how much do those normally go for?



The Avatar ones. That's all I've bought there; I'm not sure about anything else.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar ones. That's all I've bought there; I'm not sure about anything else.



Ah ok then misunderstanding on my part. There probably the same price where I live to.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fuck we gotta wait 'til July?  WTF man?!  This is some major bullshit!  I pay for the show offa iTunes and now I gotta wait even longer for new episodes?!  I bought the damn season 3 pass for nothing it seems like.  But there's no fucking way I'm buying the DVDs, I'll just wait for someone to rip the episodes.  I don't care what Nick thinks, I pay for the damn show already.  I paid for my right to bitch about it!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Fuck we gotta wait 'til July?  WTF man?!  This is some major bullshit!  I pay for the show offa iTunes and now I gotta wait even longer for new episodes?!  I bought the damn season 3 pass for nothing it seems like.  But there's no fucking way I'm buying the DVDs, I'll just wait for someone to rip the episodes.  I don't care what Nick thinks, I pay for the damn show already.  I paid for my right to bitch about it!



Yup, that's a major problem I have with this as well. People with the season pass are forced to watch the ripped episodes. Basically, if you have $15 you should buy the DVD, because Nick is definitely testing us... BUT, people with the season pass on iTunes are exempt, and deserve a free molotov cocktail to throw through a window of your choosing at Nick HQ.


----------



## Spidey (Apr 22, 2008)

luckily i work at Blockbuster video so I can rent the dvd, and we usually get it on thursday before they are released on the following tuesday. But after that, I always wait for the entire book to be collected before I buy them.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 22, 2008)

^Me thinks you should, take it home early & rip it to the net.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> I don't know if anyone post this yet...
> 
> [Youtube]Bwi3sM3VHRA[/Youtube]
> Not the trailer...




Ok did I miss something? That said Chapter 17, I've only seen up till 13. Did I miss the miss the other 3 episodes or something?

Is there a site where I can watch them.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2008)

The Blockbuster by me has a shitty selection.  They won't have it, boo.


----------



## Molekage (Apr 22, 2008)

hey, just a quick question (which has undoutably been asked by many people before me), but when is the next ep coming out? why did the show suddenly go on hiatus? thanks for the response


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2008)

Molekage said:


> hey, just a quick question (which has undoutably been asked by many people before me), but when is the next ep coming out? why did the show suddenly go on hiatus? thanks for the response



The next episodes are coming out twice.

312-315 will be released on DVD May 6th.

And as for television, Nickelodeon's website says that, "All new episodes of Avatar return Monday, July 14." I REALLY don't like the Monday part of that.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Ok did I miss something? That said Chapter 17, I've only seen up till 13. Did I miss the miss the other 3 episodes or something?
> 
> Is there a site where I can watch them.



I'm not really sure...I'm sorry, but my cuzin sent this to me...I really don't know the details


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 23, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Fuck we gotta wait 'til July?  WTF man?!  This is some major bullshit!  I pay for the show offa iTunes and now I gotta wait even longer for new episodes?!  I bought the damn season 3 pass for nothing it seems like.  But there's no fucking way I'm buying the DVDs, I'll just wait for someone to rip the episodes.  I don't care what Nick thinks, I pay for the damn show already.  I paid for my right to bitch about it!



that truly does suck, honestly they have no right to keep your money from that. Not only do you have every right to bitch, but you have every right to bitch to them for a refund.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2008)

So wait, the final episodes will be out on DVD before the 3 ones that came out before that are on DVD?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2008)

Please answer my question


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Please answer my question



The 3rd DVD comes out May 6th. The only new episodes (if you don't count WAT and FBM) it will have were they wil begin reairing Avatar. The final DVD won't come out until the series finale has aired.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2008)

> it will have were they wil begin reairing Avatar



What?  Can you speak English please?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What?  Can you speak English please?



Sorry must of accidentally deleted part of my post *goes to edit*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal:

*The DVD*:

The DVD coming out May 6th will contain episodes 311, 312, 313, 314, and 315.
Episodes 311 has aired everywhere
312 aired in Canada, in December
313 also aired in Canada, in January
314 and 315 have not aired anywhere; they will be seen for the first time on this DVD. And, subsequently/immediately, all over the internet.

*TELEVISION*:


Episodes will return to Nickelodeon on Monday, July 14.
We do not know what episode this will be; it will probably be 312, but some have postulated that it might be 316.
We also do not know how they will schedule the remaining episodes once they begin airing.
The final volume of the Book 3 DVD's will be released Tuesday, July 29. 321 should air before then.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2008)

Okey Dokey, thanks for clarifying that for me.

I think their gonna have a full week of new avatar (like they used to do for Spongebob and Jimmy Neutron).  But I pray to god they don't advirtise it, Nick can never keep it's promises.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Okey Dokey, thanks for clarifying that for me.
> 
> I think their gonna have a full week of new avatar (like they used to do for Spongebob and Jimmy Neutron).  But I pray to god they don't advirtise it, Nick can never keep it's promises.



I hope they do have a whole week, but your right, NIck is never true to their word.  

What to do, what to do while waiting...We could start a discussion! Any ideas?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 23, 2008)

So what do guys think Zukos uncle is up to? Do you think hes going to save either Zuko or Ang from the fire lord, then pwn the shit out of him?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> So what do guys think Zukos uncle is up to? Do you think hes going to save either Zuko or Ang from the fire lord, then pwn the shit out of him?



He's traveling through the Fire Nation curing lesbianism with his supa secks He probably joined back up with the White Lotus.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:

[YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, it's alot better without the continuous, annoying fangirl screaming.


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, I feel like a moron, but..

That's Azula, right?  even though her hair is like.. totally different?


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



and so I've officially seen the trailer and I just finished having my fangirl moment. I reiterate, 3 months is way too long to wait, because as it stands now I cannot wait any longer. That trailer was just so badass, and I swear I giggled when I saw anti-kataang in there . Well should start setting up our tents cause it's gonna be one hell of a camp out before the moment we've all been waiting for.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



EPIC WIN!!!!  

Thank god!! The fangirls were giving me headache


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you so much for the no fangirl trailer!  The last season sounds so good, I can't wait untill July, that is FOREVER from now!  But I am glad that Zuko is on the Aang-Gang,( and that he has longer hair instead of that ponytail, that always was scary...). Yes for the anti Kataang moment and the pro Zutara hug moment!  The seriosness of the trailer with that also serios music made it really good, and of course teh funny Sokka moment at the end!  Once again Thank you!



kakoishii said:


> and so I've officially seen the trailer and I just finished having my fangirl moment. I reiterate, 3 months is way too long to wait, because as it stands now I cannot wait any longer. That trailer was just so badass, and I swear I giggled when I saw anti-kataang in there . Well should start setting up our tents cause it's gonna be one hell of a camp out before the moment we've all been waiting for.



I know, I can't wait the 3 months either, but we will manage through together.  Barely.  I serioiusly smiled at teh anti Kataang.  if you don't like kataang please don't read but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 there are some Kataang fans posting for the video on youtube, saying that Katara pulling away from Aang was a Kataang moment, and that Katara hugging Zuko was nothing much.  But I know a lot of Kataang fans, and most aren't like that thankfully.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



That Was So Much Better Without The Fangirls


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

That trailer was epic without the fangirls screaming.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2008)

I actually preferred it with the fangirls. I thought it was hilarious.

This version, with the better resolution, clarifies a few things:



It's Azula falling on the right.



It's Ursa in the mirror that Azula smashes.



Sokka is awesome. 



It kind of looks like Aang is breathing fire here, which would be fucking incredible.



This is a big, dramatic hero's spin-zoom shot, and I don't even think twice that Momo is on Aang's shoulder. It's just natural.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Azula Falling Isnt Gonna Happen, She'll Be Caught By One Of Those Airballoon Things


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Okay, I feel like a moron, but..
> 
> That's Azula, right?  even though her hair is like.. totally different?


That is probably her. I think she's the only female, blue-fire bender shown.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Azula Falling Isnt Gonna Happen, She'll Be Caught By One Of Those Airballoon Things



She may be caught, but that's definitely her falling in that picture.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 23, 2008)

Well Yeah Its Her Falling, But I Think She'll Get Caught...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2008)

Crazy Azula is terrifying.

She really was matched up well with Itachi 

Anyways, so this airing schedule means we see 314 and 315 before they air, sometime before the end of next month.

318, 319, 320 and 321 will probably hit TV first.

But what about 316, and 317? They can't possibly make a two -episode DVD and the finale is a four episode DVD. What happens there?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 23, 2008)

Not in the mood for explainin' much but according to this person, the picture posted below is the one to be used for the Season 3 Box Set.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

It seems they will a scene that will deal with azula's mother issues.  I think it will be a bit strange if zutara does happen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2008)

Probably the episode that deals with Sokka and Katara's mother will also deal with Zuko and Azula's, for a nice comparison.

Maybe Iroh did track down Ursa and bring her to face Azula.

Which could set up crazy Azula for the last episodes.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

Ursa's mother issses make her more of a symphetic character, nowhere near misunderstood villian sympathy, but a bit of depth to her.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It seems they will a scene that will deal with azula's mother issues.  I think it will be a bit strange if zutara does happen.



Yeah I knew there was going to be some some sort of Mother/Daughter breakdown ever since The Beach

Zutara probaly isn't going to happen Damn you Bryke. I see I big friendship thing going on, but thats about it. As long as they don't pull a Rowling like epilogue on us I'm fine with whatever ship happens.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Yeah I knew there was going to be some some sort of Mother/Daughter breakdown ever since The Beach
> 
> Zutara probaly isn't going to happen Damn you Bryke. I see I big friendship thing going on, but thats about it. As long as they don't pull a Rowling like epilogue on us I'm fine with whatever ship happens.



True, but it'd feel a bit atrange if it did happen because it'd have develop a lot over 8 episodes though but their relationship will absolutely develop in the boiling rock.


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2008)

Zutara probably won't happen, but they still make a hot couple.. 

And I hope Zuko and Sokka become frenimies.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:
			
		

> And I hope Zuko and Sokka become frenimies.



Its obvious that the Boiling Rock is a Zuko/Sokka "Bromance"


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2008)

It seems from the trailer that katara may only aang as a friend.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 23, 2008)

yes I agree, I think that from Katara pulling away, she only likes Aang like a friend, or like a brother.  

I really think that Zutara will happen, (the hug).  I REALLY hope it does.  But we will just have to wait and see!

and the waiting part is MAKING ME ANGRY!


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Its obvious that the Boiling Rock is a Zuko/Sokka "Bromance"



Oh shit, I'm using "bromance" at every opportunity now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It seems from the trailer that katara may only aang as a friend.



Ahh the friend zone, greatest of all cock blocks.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a question:
In the scene when Katara is wearing fire nation clothes and hair style and is watching the ocean, and Aang still has black hair and she and Aang kiss, that _was_ in an episode before the ones in July?


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah.  

That was also a daydream of Aang's, heh.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 23, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Yeah.
> 
> That was also a daydream of Aang's, heh.



Really? YAY! Sorry I am not a kataang fan, zutara is my avatar OTP!  I probably should of known that, but I have been a little busy lately, thank you for telling me this!  It did seem a little odd, and when I saw it in a video once on an earlier page, I got curious. thanks again!


----------



## Molekage (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _day of black sun spoilers_ 



it eventually happens in real life though



since avatar is a kids show, theres no way the main pairing (katara aang) isn't happening. all the signs are there.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 24, 2008)

^ put the breaks on buddy, from where I'm sitting Mike and Brian have done their bests to make sure this is a great show period although this is a kids show they've already broken boundaries on what most kids shows of today are willing to do and trust their prime audience to understand. In other words, this being a kids show does not ultimately mean kataang will happen, using that reasoning no ships will happen.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 24, 2008)

They're not really hinting a Zuko and Katara pairing after all the shit we've been through.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 24, 2008)

I love how far a little ship-teasing goes. 

I have no idea what will happen, but I doubt using that trailer to declare so is a good idea.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

IMO for Zutara to happen realistically, we'd need another season.

Sure, they've had _some_ development, but nowhere near the amount or kind Kataang has had.  Zutara needs more time for anything to happen.

Seriously, multishipping owns.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 24, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It seems from the trailer that katara may only aang as a friend.



I doubt it or she wouldn't have blushed when he first kissed her.


----------



## papillomavirus (Apr 24, 2008)

There were never any *meltdown posts* by Kisu. He posted a copy of the offending post and said: *"Live journal, A place where RETARDS and MORONS can publish their most cherished works."*
I don't believe he *called* the people that matched him up in a *GAY CO-WORKER SHIP* _Morons and Retards._ Directly........... Were they, or not? They certainly appeared to be.

Show of hands.

I love how you have posted this whole bit about carrying a gun, if he does this, if he does that. The fact is you may feel like a complete ASSHOLE after the whole *"Extraordinary Force while he is fucking Konietzko"* bit. Right?

If you were not talking stupid shit about people you do not know who are more experienced, more talented and more creative than you could ever hope to be *YOU WOULDN'T NEED TO CARRY A FUCKING GUN.*

*Fans?*

I am so glad I am not in the entertainment business with bitchmade "FANS" and *CAPSLOCKS ASSHOLES afoot.*

Sifu Kisu if you happen to read this we are not all like these Morons & Retards, some of us"fans" love and respect your works.





Jove said:


> Kisu calmed down pretty quickly. He knows we all love him and know the show wouldn't be the same without him. He's got some sort of reassurance-serenity prayer on his Myspace blog now, and the others are gone. Too bad, though; those meltdown posts were amazing. The best one was the post _after_ the fiasco, where he said that, "At almost 50 i am pretty mellow, been there done that, thinkin' 'bout doin' sumpin' like it again typa guy."
> 
> Now that I think of it, he mentioned Naruto in his first reaction... oh tag, he might actually find this place!
> 
> ...


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 24, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I doubt it or she wouldn't have blushed when he first kissed her.



blushing means one thing; embarrassment  my anti-kataang senses may be tingling, but I choose to stay ambivalent to the very end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 24, 2008)

Neutrality is where it's at.

Join the fence sitters, just cut off the pointy parts first.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2008)

papillomavirus said:


> I love how you have posted this whole bit about carrying a gun, if he does this, if he does that. The fact is you may feel like a complete ASSHOLE after the whole *"Extraordinary Force while he is fucking Konietzko"* bit. Right?



Wrong, but nice character work.


----------



## kataangkissed (Apr 24, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> I love ur set!!! I can't choose between Kataang or Zutara



Awh thanks. Go with kataang let the great cute fluffyness overfill your soul! n_n


I think the thing around aang may be something else and a major plotline. It will not mean to end of kataang that's for sure. I think something has happened, I don't know what but it didn't stop her kissing him in the first place.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2008)

The finale might air like those Nick "movies" that came on in the summer like 5-6 years ago.  Catdog etc.



Hwoarang said:


> Higher quality trailer with no fangirls:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]



I feel like I'm in a fuckin movie theater.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been thinking that since there are ten episodes left, I think they'll air two a night every night that week.


----------



## kataangkissed (Apr 24, 2008)

There will be something like that. Or the movies. But The main thing is the air date will be AFTER the DVD. People are thinking they may sell the DVD with the boling rock on then show it. It would get more sales thats for sure!


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Wrong, but nice character work.



It's okay, I capslock'd his post.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2008)

Remember, there's a 90% chance the finale won't air in July.  The reason being because Nick said it would.  So that means more pushbacks from the DVD release date.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Well on the Avatar page on Nick.com, that July announcement isn't even there anymore!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2008)

Oops, Nick did it again


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

There're some phone numbers up at capslock..


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 24, 2008)

WHY DOE WE HAVE TO WAAAAAIIIITTT! Does anyone know where I can watch teh episodes subtitles or something?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> WHY DOE WE HAVE TO WAAAAAIIIITTT! Does anyone know where I can watch teh episodes subtitles or something?



lol Avatar is an American show.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 24, 2008)

I know but they release epsiodes faster in other countries.  I am not american, but live in the u.s.  AND THE WAITING IS HARD! and its only been 2 days since i say teh tailer.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> I know but they release epsiodes faster in other countries.  I am not american, but live in the u.s.  AND THE WAITING IS HARD! and its only been 2 days since i say teh tailer.



Unfortunately no else has any new episodes either. Nicks probably keeping a close eye on the foreign networks the lease the rights to.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 24, 2008)

On another note, they REALLY need to release better/more _Avatar_ toys. I mean... it would be epic if Play Arts or someone who's actually good at making figures would make them instead of fucking Hasbro and those ghey-ass companies.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Too true.  If they made a Toph action figure, it would sell out fast. 

That being said.. I kinda want the big Appa plush. :3  But like I dunno what I'd do with it.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> On another note, they REALLY need to release better/more _Avatar_ toys. I mean... it would be epic if Play Arts or someone who's actually good at making figures would make them instead of fucking Hasbro and those ghey-ass companies.



lol Avatar toys


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

LMFAO.

If only they made Azula and Ty Lee..


----------



## Nexas (Apr 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> If only they made Azula and Ty Lee..



lol never gonna happen. Nick seems to think that kids don't want to play with girl figures.


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

I know.   I don't understand why they didn't even make Azula.  They made an effing Zhao, and a Bumi.  No Azula?  Pox on them, I say.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2008)

lol Zhao

The Orange-kun of Avatar except with half the screaming and twice the fail.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I know.   I don't understand why they didn't even make Azula.  They made an effing Zhao, and a Bumi.  No Azula?  Pox on them, I say.



And about 12 different versions of Aang, with almost negligible differences. The Zhao's pretty cool, though. 

There's also a VERY rare Ozai that's out there, that I've been killing myself to find. I just got a prototype of it, but the real one eludes me. 





Yūhi Kurenai said:


> It's okay, I capslock'd his post.



HA! That's awesome. I gave the kid a positive rep; I got no weight though, I couldn't get him back to green. That's an amazing post in response to a purposely over-the-top throwaway joke.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> If only they made Azula and Ty Lee..



Yes Please 



Nexas said:


> lol never gonna. Happen. Nick seems to think that kids don't want to play with girl figures.



I Want A "The Beach" 4 Pack
Day Of Black Sun Sokka
Day Of Black Sun Zuko
Day Of Black Sun Toph
And An Ozai's Angels 3-Pack


----------



## Omolara (Apr 24, 2008)

Nexas said:


> lol Avatar toys



Lol, so true. Little girls are pervs (until society tells them that it should be the boys who are). My dolls definately kissed and made rub. Heck even now, I'd probably do it. 

Anywho, as to shipping - Kataang has had way more development, and I agree with Kurenai (?) on Zutara needing another season. Sure, there could possibly be some sexual tension there, but no concrete feelings. I mean, if I were Katara, I'd have let Zuko "protect me from the pirates" and tie me up and - oh yeah, kid's show.
We've known Aang's feelings from practically day one, and Katara's came a little later. I personally ship Kataang, Zutara, Maiko, and Sukka. So, I think I'm going to be happy no matter what provided that it's done well.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 24, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> blushing means one thing; embarrassment  my anti-kataang senses may be tingling, but I choose to stay ambivalent to the very end.



same here.  I like zutara a lot, but I am waiting this out to theend.


Nexas said:


> Unfortunately no else has any new episodes either. Nicks probably keeping a close eye on the foreign networks the lease the rights to.



I know  I was hoping i was wrong, CURSE YOU NICK!


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> And about 12 different versions of Aang, with almost negligible differences. The Zhao's pretty cool, though.
> 
> There's also a VERY rare Ozai that's out there, that I've been killing myself to find. I just got a prototype of it, but the real one eludes me.


OMFG AGNI KAI OZAI.  I had no idea this existed!  But it is _glorious._  I wonder--

*Spoiler*: __ 



if they'll make a Phoenix Lord Ozai.  That might be kinda badassed.





> HA! That's awesome. I gave the kid a positive rep; I got no weight though, I couldn't get him back to green. That's an amazing post in response to a purposely over-the-top throwaway joke.


Haha, I did too, and he's still red, heh.



Omolara said:


> Lol, so true. Little girls are pervs (until society tells them that it should be the boys who are). My dolls definately kissed and made rub. Heck even now, I'd probably do it.
> 
> Anywho, as to shipping - Kataang has had way more development, and I agree with Kurenai (?) on Zutara needing another season. Sure, there could possibly be some sexual tension there, but no concrete feelings. I mean, if I were Katara, I'd have let Zuko "protect me from the pirates" and tie me up and - oh yeah, kid's show.
> We've known Aang's feelings from practically day one, and Katara's came a little later. I personally ship Kataang, Zutara, Maiko, and Sukka. So, I think I'm going to be happy no matter what provided that it's done well.



Looks like we ship all the same pairings.   Hehe.  I also ship Tokka, but pretty lightly.  They're cute as a fluff couple, but Sukka's my favorite pairing, I think.


Edit-- Spongeroll! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]78eVsAPTPYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Haha, I did too, and he's still red, heh.



Let me try. 

Oh snap green again.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey does anyone know if season 3 is the final season of Avatar? Or will there best a season 4?


----------



## Hana (Apr 25, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Hey does anyone know if season 3 is the final season of Avatar? Or will there best a season 4?



1. yes
2. NO! This is it! No more! 

I just don't get it. Back in my day, my brothers played with Pink/Yellow ranger dolls, so I don't see why at least Toph can't have an awesome earth-chucking action figure. I want it soooo bad.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 25, 2008)

Hana said:


> 1. yes
> 2. NO! This is it! No more!
> 
> I just don't get it. Back in my day, my brothers played with Pink/Yellow ranger dolls, so I don't see why at least Toph can't have an awesome earth-chucking action figure. I want it soooo bad.



Your news makes me sad.

Just my luck to I got into this show last week, and watched all 53 episodes. Now its going to end forever.

In the words of Jack Bauer


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OMFG AGNI KAI OZAI.  I had no idea this existed!  But it is _glorious._  I wonder--
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It would be cataclysmically incredible if they did, but I can't predict anything.. Besides Avatar, I've been dismissive towards figures and such. I'm not sure how these things work. Basically, this is the story of the figures line: 

---Mattell/Hasbro made two series of figures: Air and Water. Apparently, they did not sell very well. They were also promoted haphazardly. Some figures, like the Blue Spirit Zuko, just appeared on shelves without warning.
---The Fire Series was presented at the NY Toy Fair: . Supposedly, this series was to have a Katara.
--- Shortly after this, the series was discontinued. The figures pictured in that article were never sold... in the US.
--- It was recently discovered that most of the figures WERE sold in South America and Europe. These have also been sold on ebay (mostly without box) by some guy from Hong Kong, who is almost certainly stealing them off the production line.
--- For some reason, the Ozai and that Agni Kai Zuko are REALLY rare; that guy's only put up like two of each. If he hadn't put up an Ozai, no one would even know it existed.

Check out what someone did with theirs:


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

^Ugh, what crappy looking action figures.  Need someone like the guys who do the Spawn action figures to do the Avatar ones, maybe then I'd buy one.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT



Someone from anon is uploading the first part Boiling Rock as we speak.

[zero-raws]Toshokan Sensou Raw 03


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

^ That shit in English?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^ That shit in English?



Should be. From what I understand Blockbuster got it in early, and employees are free to take home DVDs before release.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nexas said:


> HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT. HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL they went fishing.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

WHOA WHOA WAIT HOW DO I DOWNLOAD THIS??  *is  4chan virgin*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Watched all the clips again and I don't see Haru, Teo or The Duke anywheres.  LOL they were filler.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

I coulda told ya that


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

WOOAAAH! Is this for real?  or filler?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Watched all the clips again and I don't see Haru, Teo or The Duke anywheres.  LOL they were filler.



The gaang was forced to eat them after they ran out of food at the Air Temple.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

do I watch the videos in the order they are in, or backwards?
and to Nexas, very funny.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

So it's just the videos that're on Photobucket?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 25, 2008)

Omg GIT IT GIT IT *is excited* Zuko <3 Aang <3 Sokka <3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Somebody get it to youtube


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

that guy is so nice and cool! YaY!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Somebody get it to youtube



LOL if someone were able to, how long do you think it would take YouTube to delete the video?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

About the same time I finish watching it

Somebody please make me a new banana set, featuring real bananas.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

I am guessing it owuld take tehm 4-12 hours.  But 100% chance they will delete it if it is on youtube.


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2008)

It's about this time that I wish I was still Managing that damn Movie Gallery. I would've had that shit uploaded last night (assuming delivery schedules are still the same, anyway). We always tended to get the children's DVDs in a week early.

Ah well. I'll just have to check back feverishly all night and weekend.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

I hope they get on quickly.  I just wish they were clearer. Oh well.
And are there any other clips from photobucket guy? or are those the only ones he could get.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 25, 2008)

guess i'll be checking in on this thread more often now
whoever gets the download will be the avatar savior 





Mider T said:


> About the same time I finish watching it
> 
> Somebody please make me a new banana set, featuring real bananas.


apples are way better, but i'll see what i can do


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

strawberries are the way to go.  Oh and just saying to htose guests who are viewing the thread, please join us!
and to those members viewing the thread please post.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

uploader anon said it would be about another 15 min or so.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

"My first girlfriend turned into the moon."

"That's rough, buddy."


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

It's been about 4 minutes or so.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

is he uploading one by one? because there is still just 6 like before.


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> is he uploading one by one? because there is still just 6 like before.



yes... is very much cool


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

YaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]cvlu97ojlk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Allah has finally looked with favor upon the ATLA fandom. Took her long enough.

Anon says he should have 315 up by about 11:30 EDT. I'm thinking about waiting until then, if I can...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Who do you think will delete it faster; veoh, youtube, or dailymotion?


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

so will he put them up on his photobucket, or somewhere else.  because there is still the same 6.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't wait til july.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

Link yet?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Anon says he should have 315 up by about 11:30 EDT. *I'm thinking about waiting until then, if I can...*



There's some sort of choice in the matter????
What happened with the estimated 5pm deadline?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Who do you think will delete it faster; veoh, youtube, or dailymotion?


YouTube. Veoh is abit like YouTube used to be but somewhat annoying to use, and Dailymotion is more concerned about copywritten songs than footage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> There's some sort of choice in the matter????
> What happened with the estimated 5pm deadline?



There is. According to this bloke, 314 will be up at about 5-5:30 EDT and 315 will be up around 11:30 EDT. I think I'd rather watch them together.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> There is. According to this bloke, 314 will be up at about 5-5:30 EDT and 315 will be up around 11:30 EDT. I think I'd rather watch them together.



In the amount of time its taking me to download part 1 it will already be 11:30.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

How many hours away is that?  (I'm GMT +3) It's 20 minutes after midnight here.

Hopefully it'll be released by the time I get up.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2008)

Wait the new episode is coming out today?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Jio said:


> Wait the new episode is coming out today?



Blockbuster employee got DVD early, decided to upload it. Anyways, I think that link is real guys. Some people on /co/ seem to be confirming it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How many hours away is that?  (I'm GMT +3) It's 20 minutes after midnight here.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be released by the time I get up.



It's 5:27 where I am, which is EDT (Eastern Daylight Time). So about 6 hours before 315, hopefully.

I've got about 30 minutes left on the 314 download.


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

350MB... this must SUPER HQ ! GREAT FOR AMV creator


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've got about 30 minutes left on the 314 download.



Really? I've got another hour and. Damn, maybe I shouldn't have told you guys, so my download could have gone a little faster


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 25, 2008)

well, I decide to take a nap for 4 hours due to the hell of finals then I come back to 3 new pages of conversation and an episode, today I'm either extremerly unlucky or I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like I have about an hour on mine. D:


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Does interesting mean threesome?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, guys, I've got it:

IT'S LEGIT


And it's amazing quality, too.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Avatar fans > Nickelodeon. 

SUCK ON THAT MORONS!!!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Somebody edit the wikipedia article, hayaku!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Just Started Downloading... 

0% Baby 

*Edit:*
SHIT SHIT, IT JUST EXITED OUT OF THE DOWNLOAD


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ok, guys, I've got it:
> 
> IT'S LEGIT
> 
> ...



YEAH! THE GAANG is BACK


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Nexas: lol Is That The Show?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

History guys, we're history in the making.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Is the MU link the whole 14?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

62% for me and still going.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

Just finished watching it, omg.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

69% and still going.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Only 27%


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

YaY! but I think I will wait.


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

Is here a *avatar amv creater* ?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

It fully downloaded for but wouldn't play WMP because of some error.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Whoo, 9%. Sigh, I'd say this better be worth it, but I already know it will, which is what makes this harder.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

if it does play for you could i just know if the zuko and katara hug is in it? thank you if you can.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 25, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It fully downloaded for but wouldn't play WMP because of some error.



wmp is pretty ghetto, just play it in realplayer, VLC, etc.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

lol ghetto


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

i have no problem


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Can you upload it somewhere quickly?  Streaming or something.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 25, 2008)

Someone please put it on veoh.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 25, 2008)

pretty please put it somewhere!


----------



## Billie (Apr 25, 2008)

in work ^^


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Veoh is the place to go!
Hinto


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine won't play. 

Realplayer, Quicktime, WMP. Nothing works.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I loved the conversation Zuko and Sokka had on the balloon

Sokka: My first girlfriend turned into the moon.

Zuko: That's rough buddy.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Mine won't play.
> 
> Realplayer, Quicktime, WMP. Nothing works.


at least you made it that far, mine won't even download


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

No Veoh uploads yet?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

I really shouldn't have watched that episode, Now the next few hours are going to be even more unbearable.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2008)

Nexas said:


> I really shouldn't have watched that episode, Now the next few hours are going to be even more unbearable.



At least it's not a few months


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd like an upload so we all can watch it


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 25, 2008)

Nexas said:


> I really shouldn't have watched that episode, Now the next few hours are going to be even more unbearable.


I really shouldn't have tried listening to it. Now, I want the images to go with it.


----------



## \zol (Apr 25, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Mine won't play.
> 
> Realplayer, Quicktime, WMP. Nothing works.



Combined Community Codec Pack


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> No Veoh uploads yet?



Technically, yes. I saw your request and went to work. I uploaded it 30 minutes ago. I uploaded it through VeohTV... it took less than ten minutes. Pretty cool, huh?


And then, instantly, I got an message from Veoh telling me that I uploaded a video that violated copyright, that they were disabling access to the video, and that if I did it again they'd delete my account. Looks like they've been tipped off.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Technically, yes. I saw your request and went to work. I uploaded it 30 minutes ago. I uploaded it through VeohTV... it took less than ten minutes. Pretty cool, huh?
> 
> 
> And then, instantly, I got an message from Veoh telling me that I uploaded a video that violated copyright, they were disabling access to the video, and that if I did it again they'd delete my account. Looks like they've been tipped off.



:rofl :rofl :rofl

*Nick: Just as planned.*


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Guess it's time for another website upload


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

51%, joyous days.

This will still take a while. But I'm looking forward to it.

I only hope what's been happening with the last few videos doesn't. Something about there being sketchy scenes where the screen flickers and such, but I suspect that's because my players don't like widescreen.


----------



## Shade (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL, awesome episode! Worked with VLC.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 25, 2008)

damnit i wish i had seen this tomorrow so i wouldnt have to wait for the second one! Well i just hope someone leaks the rest of the season soon


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

Sad part about it is, this guy made himself public with the leak.  He's gonna get into some trouble now. 

Now the best move for an avatar enthusiast.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2008)

So to recap, today was awesome because:

1. The Boiling Rock, Part 1 (and hopefully Part 2 before the day ends)
2. FUCKING SHODAI
3. Kensei's Shikai.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2008)

^ You mean Harashima

And don't forget the Shippuden and Evangelion movies.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> So to recap, today was awesome because:
> 
> 1. The Boiling Rock, Part 1 (and hopefully Part 2 before the day ends)
> 2. FUCKING SHODAI
> 3. Kensei's Shikai.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just finished watching it.  Worked perfectly fine on my Quicktime.  Love that the video is high quality.  Good start, but I thought it was a bit boring.  Part 2 should be awesome though.

Any idea if the guy who is uploading these episodes plans to do rips of The Western Air Temple and Firebending Masters?  It would be great to get high quality video of those episodes as well.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2008)

HERE - Part 1

Sigh that makes up a little for me not being able to see the episode. Zuko emulating his uncle.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone else notice that suki is pretty HOT with her new look???


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2008)

Garh first the file didn't download then it did then I deleted it because it didn't work, I should have tried getting the file to work.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 25, 2008)

Waffles and Pancakes said:


> anyone else notice that suki is pretty HOT with her new look???



I always thought she was one of the hotter females in the series.  After Jun, Azula, Ty Lee, Ursa and Jin that is.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 25, 2008)

Jio said:


> Garh first the file didn't download then it did then I deleted it because it didn't work, I should have tried getting the file to work.


just take a bite out of the silver sandwich


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> just take a bite out of the silver sandwich



I <3 Dweeb Zuko.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 25, 2008)

mine download is at 76% 5 minutes to go!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn you all and your fast download rates


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 25, 2008)

^ fiber optic internet rocks  oh and btw my download is done and I'm ready to watch this finally


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha ha, less than an hour to go. Soon, soon I will have it. And then I can go crazy waiting for part 2. I like what I'm hearing about high quality, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Bittorrent hates me with a passion, believe me on that. I get an average download rate of 26kb/second, so it's gonna take a while. But it will be worth it.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Zuko is hilarious when he's trying to be wise.


----------



## Snow (Apr 25, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> hey, I'd take ZukkoxSokka bonding time over aang training any day. That  episode was more than I ever could have hoped fore, I was giggling like an annoying fangirl the entire time. lol, I feel like an drug addict that's had a relapse and shot up on his drug of choice for the first time in a long time.



Obviously an opinion, but I didn't dislike the episode at ALL. I just enjoy me some Aang playful-ownage rather than seemingly impossible strategic rescues that last over an episode.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2008)

Ahahahahaha, 100%. I'll be back after 20 or so minutes of pure unfiltered awesome.


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2008)

No part two yet? D:


----------



## Shade (Apr 25, 2008)

I CAN HAZ MAH PART 2!??! D:


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## Nexas (Apr 25, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And in 24 minutes I will be watching it!



I loathe you  *at 3 hours now*


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 26, 2008)

I love the new nice Zuko, he is so funny!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

It started out as 45 minutes.

Then it went 1 hour 15 minutes...

Now its 2 hours 55 minutes...

AND ITS STILL GOING UP!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Boiling Rock Part 2 just as I finish Part 1? I win.

(Not really cause I have massive download times.)

Also, best line ever:

Sokka: There, you happy?

Zuko: I'm never happy.

EDIT:

FUCK 90 minute waiting time before next download allowed? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

You know as funny as Part 1 was, the animation was really good during the Zuko/otherfirebendingprisonerwhosenameisn'timportantenoughformetofindout 'fight'.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Is THIS legit? Please tell me we have a winner: IT IS CALLED "HIS SEX TOY"


----------



## Noah (Apr 26, 2008)

1:20 download time?

I do not approve of such things!

Boo.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Is THIS legit? Please tell me we have a winner: CLICK HEAR!


Part 1 works.  Finally, I get to _see_ what's happening rather than just hear.


----------



## delirium (Apr 26, 2008)

Jio said:


> I thought the firenation would kill its war prisoners to be honest, I guess they just keep them locked away.



Nick doesn't seem like the type to do that.

Then again.. Avatar is pretty awesome for a Nick show.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

In celebration of this epic event I bring forth the Avatar lulz



Edit: grrr damn thing's struggling to get 50kb/s


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I got 3.15. It's also legit. Excellent quality, once again. Now I can start watching.

Edit: WOAH! Zuko called Sokka by his real name!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Sohka and Zuko have come along way. I remember in the first episode Sohka tried attacking Zuko and got owned he snapped his stick in half and threw it aside I remember lol.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2008)

NEXAS I AM OUT OF REP BUT I OWE YOU SEVERELY FOR POSTING THOSE MU LINKS. <3333333


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Welp, my download begins now. I'm in for another 3.5-4 hour wait, but it's going to be totally worth it. In the event that you all manage to see it before I do and I'm behind the times again, I hate all your speedy internets. That is all. For now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright, I'm finished with 3.14 and 3.15, and I have to say both were exceptional. The animation was breathtaking as usual, and the episode was crafted and structured adroitly. The writing was suburb, the classic Avatar balance of restraint with flourishes of action.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Azula got owned. I guess that's why she snaps she probably realises that no one cares for her, deep down it probably hurts her.

When things reach their climax no one is in her corner. Mei and Tylee's actions showed this.  Highlights more of why she hates Zuko so much. I am glad to see that he evenly matched her and didn't get slapped around this time. Next time I hope he thoroughly beats her.

Two episodes were good, they actually kept me in suspense but made me laugh at the sametime, the starting of a riot scene.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 26, 2008)

NEED EPISODE 16!!! Part 2 of boiling rock was awesome but now I need MORE  Though the suki pwnage was awesome and I love how Azula has no more bffs, too bad so sad


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2008)

Now that's how you start a prison riot


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2008)

Jio said:


> I am glad to see that he evenly matched her and didn't get slapped around this time. Next time I hope he thoroughly beats her.



That's one of the great things about this episode; besides being awesome itself, it's a tantalizing prep for the finale. They gave us just enough Zuko v. Azula to display that Zuko's not a pushover anymore, instead of separating the two until the end.

One cool thing about Avatar is that they keep the fighting sparse, unlike a certain mangaka who kept us engulfed in a quagmire of summons, staring, and psych-outs for the last 6 months. They give enough to satisfy and to undergird the plot, but still leave the viewer wanting more. 


And Suki is flippin' beautiful. No more Kyoshi make-up for her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> NEED EPISODE 16!!!




Oooh wow...16?
Now this is where we get stopped dead in our tracks and have to wait like everyone else. It actually surprises me that there are still fans who haven't seen anything past episode 311.
Look how at far we are!


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2008)

Boy did I jump on the bandwagon late!!! 

I just woke up to find that new episodes are up, lol! What a wakeup...this is shaping up to be a great day.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2008)

OKAY OKAY OKAY


*Spoiler*: __ 



JETPACK!AZULA?!?!?!!  OMFG.  OMFG YES, AHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 26, 2008)

Epic episodes. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Suki taking out the warden was so hot. pek

Azula getting pwnd was a highlight too.




And Zuko and Sokka were exceptional as well.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Was I the only one who laughed when Hakoda tried to start a riot? :rofl

"That hurt my feelings!"


----------



## Random Member (Apr 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Both episodes were great. That new fire bender in the group didn't seem all that upset about leaving his girl behind though. 

Suki is nice and all but she's gonna have to back off of Sokka for a while or else Toph is gonna have to choke a bitch


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Was I the only one who laughed when Bato tried to start a riot? :rofl
> 
> "That hurt my feelings!"



You mean Hakoda?

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ty Lee turned on Azula for Mai, and now they're gonna be stuck in prison together? ZOMG! HOT LESPIAND LOVE! MAILEE!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nexas said:


> ZOMG! HOT LESPIAND LOVE! MAILEE!



It's cannon.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> It's cannon.



Trufax

Really I would love to see someone do a comic or fanfic on the that. Those two have the potential for so much sexy lulz.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 26, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Trufax
> 
> Really I would love to see someone do a comic or fanfic on the that. Those two have the potential for so much sexy lulz.



Now put them with Jin & Jun, then the Lez Orgy lulz will be perfect. Ohh how one can dream. 

The wait for 316 is gonna be hell.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 26, 2008)

"that hurt my feelings" 

today was a good day


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Now put them with Jin & Jun, then the Lez Orgy lulz will be perfect. Ohh how one can dream.
> 
> The wait for 316 is gonna be hell.



Heh, I forgot about Jin. I liked her. She was forward and had large....... tracts of land.

And god yes the wait is going to be unbearable. The worst part is when they finally do start airing episodes again we are still going to be forced to wait for new episodes as they show 312-315.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah, now we're back to waiting 

at least we have 314 and 315 to help tide us over [/glasshalffull]


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahh we Avatar fans are so Bi-Polar. Earlier today it was THE BOILING ROCK LEAKED!!!!!!!! OMFG!!! /cums. Now tomorrow it's gonna be  no more new episodes until July, FUCK YOU NICK! FUCK YOU!!!!! Not looking forward to that long depressing wait.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

"I almost punched you in the gut"
"Yeah....I ran into that problem earlier"

lol seriously, Sokka is like the Kei of this world.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

NOOOOOOO MY DOWNLOAD FROZE!   

It takes forever to download and it froze! KARMA CAN KISS MY ASS!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, all is well now.

Here's part 2 for those of you who don't want to download (like me).

Link removed

Not great quality, but a fast load. Worth it for the slower internets.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

Watch-avatar was quicker than avatarchapter?

I watched both parts at the same time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2008)

Those episodes were truly awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew Ty Lee and Mai would turn on Azula sooner or later. Hope they get rescued soon. In the meantime, they do have each other's...company...


----------



## Munak (Apr 26, 2008)

A little help, guys. What episode number is the 'training with the Northern Water Tribe' episode?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

woot new eps, hehe

lmao at azula 8D


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

18: The Waterbending Master.

Also, "I'm a people person." I lol'd.


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2008)

blackssk said:


> Is here a *avatar amv creater* ?



Are you asking is anyone here makes them or what?



Megatonton said:


> A little help, guys. What episode number is the 'training with the Northern Water Tribe' episode?



Are you referring to episode 118 "The Waterbending Master" or am I unaware of something thats supposed to happen in season 3?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

No I think you mean the Season 1 finale.

So let's predict the next episode "The Southern Raiders"


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2008)

Mider T said:


> No I think you mean the Season 1 finale.
> 
> So let's predict the next episode "The Southern Raiders"



Katara/Sokka flashback episode about their mother with Zutara undertones. Simple enough.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And now, I await the next episode.

Seriously, the look on Azula's face, both when May told her she miscalculated and when TyLee betrayed her, that was scary. Cue crazy Azula from here on out.

Also, Zuko and Sokka make an awesome team, Zuko defending and Sokka attacking, they actually matched Azula pretty damn well.

All in all, it's great to have some Avatar again


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Rated R_ 




Holy fucking fuckturds on a fuckball sandwich!! Did you people see Suki on that last episode of Avatar?
She was fucking Spiderman meet Psicho for fucking Hire 



WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEX3







*Spoiler*: _Just spoilers_ 





Awesomeness of awesomeness was still
Mai: You miscalculated Azula. It seems that I love Zukko more than I fear you
Azula: No, you're wrong!, You should have feared me MOR-


----------



## Gamble (Apr 26, 2008)

Freakin' awesome episodes. Just..everything, was so perfectly perfect that it almost makes that obscenely long wait totally worth it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe Azula snaps at her closest people leaving her.

She's gonna go all Sekai/Reiji on us.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2008)

^And Ursa apparently appearing before her? Madness....

Pretty awesome use of Firebending though. Anyway, I wonder where they'll go from there.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

Well because Ursa was one of those people, still....that was alot of blood on that mirror.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

wooot i cant wait for the next ep 8D
i just saw the 7 minute preview of ep 57 83


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2008)

OKAY SO..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any speculation as to where the new guy's from?  He's the only firebender with blue-gray eyes I've ever seen..


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OKAY SO..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm really not too sure. For some reason I get the feeling that if he does stick around that he is somehow related to the Southern Raiders.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh shit..OH SHIT!

Fucking finally!!!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 26, 2008)

wow the episode was great

cant wait for part 2


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> wow the episode was great
> 
> cant wait for part 2



Part 2 of Boiling Rock is already out..but I have a MU limit..in an hour..nooo!


----------



## Snow (Apr 26, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OKAY SO..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Good question.

Well it seems that they even bring thieves to the Boiling Rock- probably not common thieves, but ones that probably attempt to steal from important people in the firenation.

I'd guess he was somewhere in that rank.


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2008)

this is the last epi before in july ?


----------



## Snow (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know, but it just made me want the rest of the episodes more. 


*Spoiler*: _BTW_ 



  I'm so glad Zuko and Azula are fighting on an equal level now instead of her one-touch pwnage that she usually does.

In that respect she'll no longer stand a chance against Aang if/when they fight again seeing as how this new form of firebending in revolved around keeping a level head and a calm persona: Aang, being a monk and all, will have no problem mastering it quicker than any other element.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Also ''My sister was on that island'' the tone of voice I thought he was showing concern as a big brother or something, nope just thinking of his escape plan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2008)

blackssk said:


> this is the last epi before in july ?



Most likely. But predicting when Avatar episodes are going to air is no longer bound by any logic or orthodoxy. They could leak tomorrow and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Jio said:


> Also ''My sister was on that island'' the tone of voice I thought he was showing concern as a big brother or something, nope just thinking of his escape plan.



I lol'd at that part. When he turned around I thought he was thinking about Mai, but instead he's like "Lets get the fuck out of here."


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

Confirmed that the Southern Raiders will be focused around Sokka and Katara's mother, will be a "tearjerker".

Also avatar.wikia.com = Fuck


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 26, 2008)

For those who want to view online:
 (For some reason it isn't linking correctly. Merely scroll down and click on site's link)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

apparently the next ep comes out in 2nd of may
they already showed the 7-minute preview of ep 517 entitled; ember island players

516 is called; the southern raiders.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Finally saw both episodes..wow..

After all this time..Avatar is back..

Also..Suki's epic run=


----------



## Shade (Apr 26, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Suki looks pretty without the make-up? She should keep it off.

Anyways, eps were awesome!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2008)

Shade said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Suki looks pretty without the make-up?


 
No.



> She should keep it off.


 
She still had on lipstick.



> Anyways, eps were awesome!


 
Agreed.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> apparently the next ep comes out in 2nd of may
> they already showed the 7-minute preview of *ep 517* entitled; ember island players
> 
> *516* is called; the southern raiders.



Whoa, getting ahead of yourself there.
You mean 317 and 316.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Also the scene where Sokka tried kissing Suki he must have looked like such a rapist to her.

Scene when he got back to, if only Suki came of the ship people would have thought ''Did he pregnate her''.


----------



## plox (Apr 26, 2008)

hey where can i see this 7 minute preview?


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 26, 2008)

HI everyone!  I watched the Boiling Rock on alink. It was good!  Oh and I can't wait for the ember island players!  I still don't support Maiko, but I like Mai better now.   The new and better Zuko is so funny!  Regainig you honor is a big burden, and throwing it off can even make him joke and be funny!  Oh and can anyone tell me the names of the only episodes left. I know that there is southern raiders ember island players, a nd the 4 part. is that it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Whoa, getting ahead of yourself there.
> You mean 317 and 316.



yeah, woops, u know wat i meant XD
it was 55 and 54 wen i DLed it thats why ahahaha...


----------



## Stalin (Apr 26, 2008)

Someone give the link to 314.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 26, 2008)

part two was even better than 1

i feel sorry for Mai


----------



## MOTO (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, can someone fill me in on what has been going on the past 2 days? Were the new episodes aired in another country or something?


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 26, 2008)

grr, but now we have nothing to talk about!  We aren't like the fans who watch tv, we go farther than far to get what we want!
but now there isnowhere to go.
except july


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 26, 2008)

Elite said:


> Okay, can someone fill me in on what has been going on the past 2 days? Were the new episodes aired in another country or something?



Someone that works in Blockbuster managed to rent the DVD and rip the episodes.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 26, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Someone give the link to 314.



Look up! It's further up in the thread.


----------



## Shade (Apr 26, 2008)

So it's a definite wait till July for the next episodes?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 26, 2008)

"prays for another big leak soon"


----------



## Morwain (Apr 26, 2008)

Yay boiling rock episodes are amazing, I can't wait til 316 and 317 they're going to be amazing.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 26, 2008)

Its an hell of a wait for 316.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Like I said to one of my friends earlier, we are going to be so full of hatred by July.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Like I said to one of my friends earlier, we are going to be so full of hatred by July.



I feel like I'm dying inside already. *goes and writes shitty fanfiction*


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bR8jOEHoQzo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Stalin (Apr 26, 2008)

What really burns me is the wait for the finale.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you know how to start a riot



HEY GUYS, RIOT 


Everyone else: YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH:burn


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

That was brilliant.

"You hurt my feelings."


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Do you know how to start a riot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget about controlling my anger! LETS RIOT!


----------



## Iria (Apr 26, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Forget about controlling my anger! LETS RIOT!



lulz that was so hilarious

love your set btw 

/owes you rep


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Pff..the waiting for the end is sure to be a bitch..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

So what do you guys think will happen first?

316 airing on TV, the DVD for the final episodes going on sale, or the apocalypse?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

The apocalypse ain't schedule to 2012, so I think we're safe there.

Umm, Doesn't the DVD with 316 and 317 come out before July?

The final four part DVD will come out after the TV airing though.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Not that apocalypse.

The other one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

THERE ARE MORE??!?!?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

There's actually about 6 of them scheduled as of right now.

Only two of them have a chance of happening though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Heck, better update my zombie plan to include raptors.

Again.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2008)

Any vid of the 316 and 317 previews without the screaming fangirls?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Heck, better update my zombie plan to include raptors.
> 
> Again.



Sorry but Cyborg-kitten invasion can't be stopped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Suzaku and Nunnally won, just like I said they would.

There you go.

EDIT: Oh, I'm already resigned to my death by LOLcat. Mecha-kitty isn't a far jump.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 26, 2008)

As thread starter, I demand next time to be notified when new or leaked episodes of Avatar come out.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Suzaku and Nunnally won, just like I said they would.
> 
> There you go.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I'm already resigned to my death by LOLcat. Mecha-kitty isn't a far jump.



Its not JUST Cyborg-kittens. They're just the first wave. 

After the world is nice and softened up, the flying demon monkeys attack.

And as the kicker, just to make sure humanity has no chance of survival:

Nazi Penguins.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah hell, penguins, my secret weakness. I mean, I always knew they were evil, but they always outmaneuvered me. And now we're all doomed.

Ah well, had a good run. I'll fight for my Avatar first though.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 26, 2008)

Hot damn, I finally caught up with this series! Now I can finally join this discussion lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Jetpack Azula = win, yes?


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

avatar is some kids show that wants to make it look like anime so little kids will like


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> avatar is *awesome*



Cleaned.


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

i never said that


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> avatar sucks



O what now


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> i never said that



That's what your puny brain wanted to say,but couldn't due to low capacity..


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> i never said that



No, buts its the truth.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol, oh Crazy Loop, you foolish and funny noob.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Alas yet another who basically hates on the show for being produced by Americans, if it was in Japan you would lap it up.

Avatar is what it is, it doesn't try to be anything.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that Zuko was a Sasuke ripoff with less character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Silly noobs don't know awesome when they see it.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Zuko was a Sasuke ripoff with less character.



Bahahaha..

Sasuke doesn't have even an ounce of the passion and spirit that Zuko has..

And I never thought that Sasuke is the first "angsty royal bishie with a tragic past and revenge/or goal to fulfill"..read more,see more people..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Zuko was a Sasuke ripoff with less character.



That was basic "knowledge" when it came to the first episodes of Avatar. Hell, even I was making such comparisons.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

The thing is, Avatar is a genuinely well made western cartoon. People believe that's an extinct species. Well it ain't.


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

they try to make everything sound and look oriental can u explain that?


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jetpack Azula = win, yes?



Yeah, that was pretty sweet. I was like "Oh fuck she flies now." 


Seriously, I'm glad at how this episode turned out. I was hearing all this shit on how Sohka or Appa had died in 3.15 and I was like "". Thank God I was disappointed.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> they try to make everything sound and look oriental can u explain that?



It's exotic..where would you place the action hmm?

To make it interesting?

In the wild West?
In England as a group of magic using kids?

They had a theme,and they used it.

Do you not think that Japan does the same when it comes to anime/manga,borrowing Occidental culture and myths to create a more exotic setting?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Yeah, that was pretty sweet. I was like "Oh fuck she flies now."
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad at how this episode turned out. I was hearing all this shit on how Sohka or Appa had died in 3.15 and I was like "". Thank God I was disappointed.



Sokka's too awesome for death.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sokka's too awesome for death.



Exactly. I knew I smelled BS.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

Sylar said:
			
		

> I remember reading somewhere that Zuko was a Sasuke ripoff with less character.



lol, I actually like Zuko but yeah people make weird comparisons beleive it or not it actually extended to Katara being like Sakura and Aang like Naruto. Even at face value they are not similar.


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> It's exotic..where would you place the action hmm?
> 
> To make it interesting?
> 
> ...



well wich animes use ameracan stuff?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

Waffles and Pancakes said:


> now that i think about it im really pissed off at these episodes they pretty much confirmed that mai and zuko will get back together which i hate!!! I mean if Zutara cant happen i can live wit it but atleast give him a better girl than fucking mai i mean i hate her atleast let him be with jin or ty lee instead of that weird emo girl



Eh I doubt it. He didn't seem all that depressed about leaving her there to Azula.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> well wich animes use ameracan stuff?



Not American,but Occidental..the West doesn't include only America..


Trigun..SF themes set in a future Wild-West setting.

Berserk,medieval world truly reminescent of Middle Ages Europe.

Heck..even Speed Racer which was inspired by the American craving for car racing.

Golgo 13..definetly inspired by James Bond..the author himself said so.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

> well wich animes use ameracan stuff?


You know animes emulated cartoons right?

Anyway ignoring the fact that Animes were inspired by disney cartoons. If they didn't use American things that isn't something supporting your point, using other settings outside of your own shows you have widened your mind so using settings that only relates to you in all cases would show close mindedness.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2008)

Not to mention the pioneers of anime back in the day readily admit how Western animation influenced them. What's wrong with things coming full circle?


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> well wich animes use ameracan stuff?



Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## UB3R (Apr 26, 2008)

o..........................................


----------



## Nexas (Apr 26, 2008)

I can dream can't I?


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy Loop said:


> well wich animes use ameracan stuff?



[rant]
First of all it is spelled "which" and "American" . 

Animes that use "American Themes" (small list)

Chrono Crusade - The story is set in 1920's New York and most of the characters are American or European.
Kaleido Star - Set in a fictional US town, and was about a Japanese girl joining the circus. 
Gunsmith Cats is set in Chicago and it apparently is Chicago.
Read or Die - has quite a number of scenes set in Pennsylvania.
Petshop of Horrors takes place in San Fransisco's Chinatown.

Just food for thought.

[/rant]
Back to the awesome of Avatar.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hana said:


> [rant]
> First of all it is spelled "which" and "American" .
> 
> Animes that use "American Themes" (small list)



Ahem, well first of all there's no such thing as the word 'anime*s*'.


----------



## Hana (Apr 27, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Ahem, well first of all there's no such thing as the word 'anime*s*'.



 You get a +rep for my mistake.

I decided to re-watch TBR again and I really like the look of Mai's uncle. He looks like a gorgeous woman trapped in an ugly man's body! Kind of an interesting combination. Mai is supposed to be a beauty, so maybe he has some of those genes, but they don't transfer as well to him.

I have a weird admiration for Mai's uncle (even though he was dislikable with Hakkoda): he was willing to sacrifice himself for his honor. Sacrifice seems to run in the family. I hope he will free Mai and Ty Lee. After all, his record being broken, what does it matter? Maybe Azula miscalculated again, if she thinks he won't let his niece and friend out because once upon a time he would rather die than let anyone escape.

Probably not.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 27, 2008)

aww man I missed my chance to feed the noob  but I see you guys put him in his place. Really now, some Japanophiles just don't realize that  american shows can be as good as japanese anime can be crappy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2008)

Hana said:


> You get a +rep for my mistake.
> 
> I decided to re-watch TBR again and I really like the look of Mai's uncle. He looks like a gorgeous woman trapped in an ugly man's body! Kind of an interesting combination. Mai is supposed to be a beauty, so maybe he has some of those genes, but they don't transfer as well to him.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was really impressed with the fact that he ordered the line to be cut as well.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, I was really impressed with the fact that he ordered the line to be cut as well.



I figured he was gonna do it when they threw him on the gondola. He *did* say that he'd rather jump in the lake himself than let someone escape. He had alot bigger balls than the first prison warden from Book 1.


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Well. That settles it. My next potential series to try and hock is going to be based on the Mayans and Aztecs. That way when the kids are all "lol, Amerime!", I can smack them in the face with characters named shit like Choitxotuxtl and Koxbaxiltaxtl and Tlxtlxxtl. 

Seriously, I just had that argument with a friend about Avatar last week. She was in the "ripping off anime" camp, and couldn't seem to understand why the art style and source of a theme shouldn't really matter. The only real flaw that Avatar has is that it's stuck with Nickelodeon, a network who is completely willing to sacrifice a successful project if its popularity is found to be in an age bracket outside what their desired bracket is.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. That settles it. My next potential series to try and hock is going to be based on the Mayans and Aztecs. That way when the kids are all "lol, Amerime!", I can smack them in the face with characters named shit like Choitxotuxtl and Koxbaxiltaxtl and Tlxtlxxtl.



You know, it'd be great to have a series like that actually. Either a manga or a good cartoon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. That settles it. My next potential series to try and hock is going to be based on the Mayans and Aztecs. That way when the kids are all "lol, Amerime!", I can smack them in the face with characters named shit like Choitxotuxtl and Koxbaxiltaxtl and Tlxtlxxtl.
> 
> Seriously, I just had that argument with a friend about Avatar last week. She was in the "ripping off anime" camp, and couldn't seem to understand why the art style and source of a theme shouldn't really matter. The only real flaw that Avatar has is that it's stuck with Nickelodeon, a network who is completely willing to sacrifice a successful project if its popularity is found to be in an age bracket outside what their desired bracket is.



Will there be depictions of ritualistic human sacrifice to the gods in hopes of good fortune?

This thread seems to get the typical Japanophile every so often. I remember earlier this year I believe some dude was deriding Avatar for not being Japanese. Then he goes around and stupidly says he'd be interested in it if it were a Japanese produced series; the only difference being the country of origin, and not the story itself. 

I remember hearing quite a few times of Avatar being a Naruto rip-off. Some of the stupidest reasonings too. You could tell based on their stupid reasonings that alot weren't familiar with typical tropes of anime/manga, or storytelling in general.

Also what many seem to not know is that Avatar is animated in Korea, and its influence is a mix of eastern nations in general, not just Japan.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. That settles it. My next potential series to try and hock is going to be based on the Mayans and Aztecs. That way when the kids are all "lol, Amerime!", I can smack them in the face with characters named shit like Choitxotuxtl and Koxbaxiltaxtl and Tlxtlxxtl.


That sounds really interesting.


Noah said:


> Seriously, I just had that argument with a friend about Avatar last week. She was in the "ripping off anime" camp, and couldn't seem to understand why the art style and source of a theme shouldn't really matter. The only real flaw that Avatar has is that it's stuck with Nickelodeon, a network who is completely willing to sacrifice a successful project if its popularity is found to be in an age bracket outside what their desired bracket is.



I know a few people like that, completely ignoring the fact that a lot of anime they like, like Cowboy Bebop and Trigun, are influenced by the west. I bring that up and they start stuttering like morons. Why should a program be limited by a specific region? Sharing ideas and inspiration is a good thing.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh i wish the japanophile would come back. He needs to be sonned some more. But i gotta admit i loved how he was left pretty much speechless by the lists of well respected anime that were influenced by the West. He only needs to peep the epicness of Season 2 & 3, then he'll be a big ass fan like the rest of us.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2008)

Nippon Ichi! Japan #1!


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Will there be depictions of ritualistic human sacrifice to the gods in hopes of good fortune?



If I can figure out a way to keep it suitable for the kiddies, then shits yeah there will be. 



> This thread seems to get the typical Japanophile every so often. I remember earlier this year I believe some dude was deriding Avatar for not being Japanese. Then he goes around and stupidly says he'd be interested in it if it were a Japanese produced series; the only difference being the country of origin, and not the story itself.



I think that was DD. The guy can make some pretty pictures and I love him for it, but goddamn if I don't want to sackpunt him when he gets in that mode.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> The only real flaw that Avatar has is that it's stuck with Nickelodeon, a network who is completely willing to sacrifice a successful project if its popularity is found to be in an age bracket outside what their desired bracket is.



I'd agree with you whole heartedly except that it isn't true. Although it's no secret that avatar is very popular amongst us older people, if it were completely true that the 8-11 age bracket was "uninterested" with avatar, then tell me why would it win in the best cartoon category at this past Nick Choice awards? I may love avatar, but I don't like Nickelodeon as a channel and it must have been about 10 years since I last watched the Nick choice awards and even longer since I even cared about voting for any of the categories and I trust many of the older viewers are of the same position. That means only one thing, kids voted for Avatar as their favorite cartoon, thus kids must really like the show, but I guess the fact that it won means nothing to nick, but honestly it beat out spongebob, SPONGEBOB, nick's proverbial bread winner as well as the cartoon that's had that category for the nick choice awards locked for several years. This must mean something wouldn't you say


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't shake the feeling that Spongebob encourages idiocy.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww with all of the new pages this thread got I was hoping for another episode 

Lol @ Japanophiles and delusional ppl who don't understand Mai and Zuko's relationship. It's a sad thing that shipping prevents one from seeing logically.


----------



## secret_toad (Apr 27, 2008)

Are new episodes also going to come out this coming friday or are we going to be forced to wait?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Forced to wait until July methinks 

It sucks because I'm going through an avatar withdrawl and don't want to rewatch the episodes all over again until I git my box sets.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Zell Dincht said:


> ^ Forced to wait until July methinks



I thought the DVD release was next month? Or did I miss something.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I thought the DVD release was next month? Or did I miss something.



Not counting the DVD release with the boiling rock parts 1 and 2.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Zuko was a Sasuke ripoff with less character.



lol thats the biggest bullshit i have heard in awhile now how can you compare zuko with sauce gay  

zuko >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> sauce nuff said  



Crazy Loop said:


> avatar is some kids show that wants to make it look like anime so little kids will like



n00b GTFO 


man zuko is just awesome  every episode he gets better and better  but azula  she is jetfueled now  and i thought she was broken already


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2008)

TYZULA IS STILL CANON


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just saw episode 315 not too longt ago.

Damn is there any hope for Sokka and Toph


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

lol never sokka and toph :rofl


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

^ 

I wouldn't be surprised if the last episode revealed that the whole series was Aang's delusion and Sokka's the real avatar.  Sokka was made to look badly on the show by having no bending and being beat up but his Badass Normal status still shone through in the end.  That's how  he is.  Aang was jealous of him the whole time.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 27, 2008)

Zell Dincht said:


> Lol @ Japanophiles and delusional ppl who don't understand Mai and Zuko's relationship. It's a sad thing that shipping prevents one from seeing logically.



I know, right? 



Canute87 said:


> I just saw episode 315 not too longt ago.
> 
> Damn is there any hope for Sokka and Toph



Sokka and Toph? Isn't he like 4 years older than her?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

Age is nothing but a number

Just look at Iroh and Jun.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 27, 2008)

Toph having a crush on Sokka doesn't mean he'll start liking her back especially when he already has a gf. 

Plus, a 12-13 year old with a 15-16 year old is gross.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

Meh, people grow up, so I don't see how its gross.  He's been around Toph for a longer period of time, I think she's gonna move onto Haru.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

Japanophiles be h8'ng on Avatar, because they feel like what Flash felt when superman prooved to be faster than him, and they are just really pissed because they went with the Chinese culture rather than the japanese.
Truth of the matter is, that all my chinese and kung fu artist friends (and nedlessly to mention, me too) are hopelessly in love with Avatar, and the way it honors the culture while keeping clean and easy to follow characters.
It's not an anime rip-off, it was never ment to be anything close to anime, it was always a cartoon about a chinese themed story.
Chinese being the key word that japanophiles can't stand, because it means they are not that special


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Meh, people grow up, so I don't see how its gross.  He's been around Toph for a longer period of time, I think she's gonna move onto Haru.



We're not talking about when the kids are grown up though.  The only relationships that are happening are the ones that have been developed from the beginning. 



> Japanophiles be h8'ng on Avatar, because they feel like what Flash felt when superman prooved to be faster than him, and they are just really pissed because they went with the Chinese culture rather than the japanese.
> Truth of the matter is, that all my chinese and kung fu artist friends (and nedlessly to mention, me too) are hopelessly in love with Avatar, and the way it honors the culture while keeping clean and easy to follow characters.
> It's not an anime rip-off, it was never ment to be anything close to anime, it was always a cartoon about a chinese themed story.
> Chinese being the key word that japanophiles can't stand, because it means they are not that special



The creators _are_ anime fans though and they were inspired by animes like Cowboy Bebop and the like I think.

In any case it's still awesome like you explained above


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sokka and Toph? Isn't he like 4 years older than her?



Look on rukia and ichigo. What's your point?
Toph will get older Dontcha know


----------



## Nexas (Apr 27, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Look on rukia and ichigo. What's your point?
> Toph will get older Dontcha know



Yes, but Toph being older in the future, doesn't change the fact that she is prepubescent right *now.*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I can't shake the feeling that Spongebob encourages idiocy.



Spongebob needs to die. It's going the way of the Rugrats...


----------



## Nexas (Apr 27, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Spongebob needs to die. It's going the way of the Rugrats...



That can't be true. Rugrats was actually entertaining at one point in time.


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

lol, shippers. srsly.

Sokka just rescued his girl from the Fire Nation's highest security prison. Unless Suki is just a royal bitch, the delusions of SokkaxToph should be gone forever. Same for ZukoxMai. She just put herself in jail to help him. In the real world, he'd move on to someone else, but this is a kid's show with morals and whatnot. 

And KataraxAang has been telegraphed ever since he was capping volcanoes in book one. Anyone who tries to argue that is just silly.

But on another note, try to imagine this: If Sokka had taken the other three with him (or even just one of the girls), how ridiculously easy would that jailbreak have been?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

so what, toph will end  up with the kid in the wheel chair?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Shipping?

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> so what, toph will end  up with the kid in the wheel chair?



Why does Toph need to end with somebody in the first place?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

^Because everybody needs somebody sometimes  Seriously though, I don't think the creators would keep reitterating Toph's crush if nothing would come from it.  She's too likeable to picked on like that

So Zell, what do you call Mai's relationship with Zuko?  Was that "developed from the beginning"?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Why does Toph need to end with somebody in the first place?



HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! According to the ATLA fandom, EVERYONE ends up with somebody. Foaming mouth guy, Cabbage merchant, old sweepy, the pirates... EVERYONE.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 27, 2008)

grr I still hate waiting for July!  ANd on the note of Toph, she doesn't have to end up with anyone.  Isn't she the youngest of the gAAng? besides, Sokka really likes SUki.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! According to the ATLA fandom, EVERYONE ends up with somebody. Foaming mouth guy, Cabbage merchant, old sweepy, the pirates... EVERYONE.



Cabbage ManxCabbage is canon . 

Lol, shipping. As long as the story's good, I don't really give a damn who gets with who. Or if they do at all.


EDIT: 1k post .


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Why does Toph need to end with somebody in the first place?



Because this show is also built upon romance so everyone in that team will be in some sort of relationship.

Aang has Kitara
Zuko has the fie bitch

Sokka and toph are the iffy ones at the moment.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 27, 2008)

congragulations on your 1000 post!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

^ well you don't really care that much about the story then do you?

We even got to see Past Avatars companions' with names at that.


----------



## westway50 (Apr 27, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Because this show is also built upon romance so everyone in that team will be in some sort of relationship.
> 
> Aang has Kitara
> Zuko has the fie bitch
> ...



sokka isnt an iffy one. if suki doesnt turn into a second moon, then i think it will be sokka and suki. but if she does, sokka can get like any girl. 

Toph is iffy though


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 27, 2008)

Toph is a little cloudy right now.  Maybe it will change, we will just have to wait.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

There's nothing "cloudy" about her.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 27, 2008)

okay then, Toph is clearly showing signs of being undecided.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Why does Toph need to end with somebody in the first place?



my thought exactly


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2008)

Toph will probably end up with that other earth bender dude, the dude with the stash.

Thats if she ends up with anyone.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

lol i nearly forgot about that dude


----------



## Hana (Apr 27, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Toph will probably end up with that other earth bender dude, the dude with the stash.



 Does not want.

I'd rather Toph not be with anybody by the end of the show. Of course she can have her pick of any guy later.   I love her crush on Sokka (and would love to see Suki vanish....) but its not going to happen nor would I want it to. I don't think Sokka (or anybody) could recover from two dead girlfriends.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 27, 2008)

westway50 said:


> sokka isnt an iffy one. if suki doesnt turn into a second moon, then i think it will be sokka and suki. but if she does, sokka can get like any girl.
> 
> Toph is iffy though



Sokka's a pimp. Seriously, he's had potential for, like, four relationships.



Superrazien said:


> Toph will probably end up with that other earth bender dude, the dude with the stash.
> 
> Thats if she ends up with anyone.



Haru.   Though I hate the stash.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> There's nothing "cloudy" about her.


 The eyes say otherwise.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

You mean the beautiful mist that fills her iris'?I don't understand why you guys think Suki has to die for Toph to have a fighting chance of Sokka's heart?Kickass!  2 pages of shipper talk!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!

BURN FOR A BURN!!!!


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Man. I wanna punch everyone in the face for all of this. It's almost like when Minato's name and relation was revealed. "Jiraiya didn't specifically Naruto when he was talking about him! 100% PROOVED!"

Toph has four options:
1) Sad and alone
2) Haru
3) Gimpy McWheelchair
4) Random upper-class Earth Kingdom guy

Notice that Sokka isn't listed. If Suki falls through, he's moving on to Ty Lee (Tai Li, or whatever the hell he name is). Toph is like, #20 on his list, right below Zuko's Mom. 

EDIT: I'm on Sylar's team now. Shipping is gay.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2008)

You mean gays don't ship

I'm a fan of TyLokka as well but I'm more into Tokka.  He has a *much* better chance of getting with Toph than Ty Lee.


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You mean gays don't ship



They surely don't! Promiscuity is where it's at in that world.

EveryonexAnyone. That's the motto.


----------



## waleedc (Apr 27, 2008)

why can toph be gay


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 27, 2008)

wish it was july....


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there a new episode/chapter out?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2008)

What do you mean by Shipping?

But I rather despise all this pairing talk.

Only ones that are canon are Zuko and Mae, Sokka and Suki and Aang loving Katara (how mutual that is remains to be seen). We have gotten no indication otherwise of relationships and reading heavily into OMFG THEY TALKED TO EACH OTHER, ITS TOTALLY MADE TO BE! No fuck that shit, you are being foolish.

Furthermore, I don't see Toph being with anyone who can't match her in skill. As the, and we have seen no evidence to contradict it, greatest earth bender in the world, unless she finds one of equal skill or at least the greatest fire/water bender, I doubt she'd settle for less.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 27, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Is there a new episode/chapter out?


the boiling rock episodes were the last we've gotten 



Sunuvmann said:


> Furthermore, I don't see Toph being with anyone who can't match her in skill. As the, and we have seen no evidence to contradict it, greatest earth bender in the world, unless she finds one of equal skill


bumi?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> the boiling rock episodes were the last we've gotten



Ah, thanks. I just found them.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

I want 316 to leak soon.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

2 episodes are not enough to feed the starvation nick put me through  i need more leaks dammit


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope we get lucky.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> What do you mean by Shipping?
> 
> But I rather despise all this pairing talk.
> 
> ...



the amount of truth in this post makes my eyes bleed a glorious rage of win.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, Toph and Iroh were getting a little chummy over tea that one time, and Iroh went in search of Toph after escaping from Azula.

 Tiroph, FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Billie (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Hope we get lucky.



i hope so too


----------



## Memos (Apr 27, 2008)

Iroh is awesome because he drinks tea


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2008)

Iroph?!
Bumoph?!
Katappa?!
Momaang?!
Ozaibbage?!
Tyzukimaejoophjunokka?!

Personally, I think only the last one is actually canon.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> Momaang?!



*WANT.* **


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 27, 2008)

I hate Japanophiles


----------



## Memos (Apr 27, 2008)

i think the last episode cemented who Zuko would end up with.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

memos159 said:


> Iroh is awesome because he drinks tea



why indeed lord memos why indeed


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

memos159 said:


> i think the last episode cemented who Zuko would end up with.



NO WAI ZUTARA IS TEH ONLY OTP!!! 

But seriously pairing talk = fail.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> NO WAI ZUTARA IS TEH ONLY OTP!!!
> 
> But seriously pairing talk = fail.



Pairing wars are inevitable in all of the anime/manga/books/movies e.t.c.

It's human nature to like the characters and wish for their well being..in this case pairing them up with whom they think would make them happy..

It doesn't have to have any real basis..I mean look at One Piece..no romance at all and still there are a lot of shippers..

Or look at how the ZukoXKatara are rabid in this thread..and to my complete shock everywhere..

There is absolutely no basis for that except /fangirl OMGOSH THEY LOOK SO CUTE TOGETHER>>AND LOOK ZUKO BETRAYED KATARA>>IT MUST BE LOVEEE!!!/fangirl..

Even MomoXAang have a more meaningful relationship than that..

So yeah..a pairing doesn't have to have any other motive except that the said characters just look good together..

And then there are shows who are one part awesome fighting and plot..and second part awesome love triangle..like Macross Frontier!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sokka's father will end up with Zuko's mother


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

In all honesty..I have a gut feeling that Zuko and Katara are related in a twisted way..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> There is absolutely no basis for that except /fangirl OMGOSH THEY LOOK SO CUTE TOGETHER>>AND LOOK ZUKO BETRAYED KATARA>>IT MUST BE LOVEEE!!!/fangirl..





No basis?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> No basis?



I meant from previous Avatar episodes..that picture is probably right now set up as the whole manifesto of the Zutara's..


And I bet that they just found out that they are somehow blood related..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> And I bet that they just found out that they are somehow blood related..


As in Zuko getting Katara pregnant?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> As in Zuko getting Katara pregnant?



Riiighttt..


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> No basis?



I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of fangirls suddenly cried out in ectasy and weren't silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of fangirls suddenly cried out in ectasy and weren't silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.



Yes..so that's what the horrible bone-chilling feeling that plagued me lately was..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> It's human nature to like the characters and wish for their well being..in this case pairing them up with whom they think would make them happy..



Oh, I must be the kink of society then, cause like, I don't really _care_ about fictional love lives.

I don't mind people who do, but goddamn if that isn't the only discussion going on in this thread.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh, I must be the kink of society then, cause like, I don't really _care_ about fictional love lives.
> 
> I don't mind people who do, but goddamn if that isn't the only discussion going on in this thread.



Some attach themselves too much on certain characters..forgetting that they are not real (look at Sasuketards..they actually live through that character and if he wins..it's like they win..).


But the discussions about shipping were probably sparked by the above mentioned image that Sylar posted..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Some attach themselves too much on certain characters..forgetting that they are not real (look at Sasuketards..they actually live through that character and if he wins..it's like they win..).



Oh, for a second there I thought you meant "human nature," and not "retarded."

My mistake.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh, for a second there I thought you meant "human nature," and not "retarded."
> 
> My mistake.



To be "retarded" about certain things and not logical is also in the human nature..take that as you will..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh, I must be the kink of society then, cause like, I don't really _care_ about fictional love lives.
> 
> I don't mind people who do, but goddamn if that isn't the only discussion going on in this thread.



Come on, Timber, seriously... we have two months to talk about nothing. We can't even speculate on airdates anymore; we know they'll be airing in July. And really, things have been pretty tame with the shipping talk. No one's delved into the triple and quadruple ships yet. That's when the portmanteau becomes _really_ ridiculous.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> Come on, Timber, seriously... we have two months to talk about nothing. We can't even speculate on airdates anymore; we know they'll be airing in July. And really, things have been pretty tame with the shipping talk. No one's delved into the triple and quadruple ships yet. That's when the portmanteau becomes _really_ ridiculous.



I don't remember a lot of pairing talk prior to the Boiling Rock episodes.

Just a lot of complaining.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2008)

Let's go back to complaining. 

I'll start: Nick sucks.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 27, 2008)

lol, when did the ship wars get so fierce? You guys should take the laid back route instead of being all ZOMG PROOF ZUTARA WILL HAPPEN or ZOMG KATAANG IS PRETTY MUCH SET IN STONE. Just let it go, honestly I doubt anyone is watching this for the pure romance alone, I couldn't be happier if in the end no one ended up with anyone and all the ships were up in the air. Some things you're just better off not knowing about or indulging in


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2008)

^Nick is literally throwing away money as we speak since they are not advertising Avatar properly or keeping a fix release schedule..

If at least they would wipe their asses with money..that would at least benefit them in a twisted way..but not this..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I don't remember a lot of pairing talk prior to the Boiling Rock episodes.
> 
> Just a lot of complaining.



Damn you, it's shipping. "Pairing" is an uninspired misnomer. 

I believe complaining will be thrust back into the discussion, but right now there's still a hearty amount of new episode euphoria. Giddiness leads to ship-talk. If you want to discuss something substantial, I'm game. 

For instance, jet-pack Azula: does it work? I liked her using firebending for propulsion in CoD, but she launched herself like 40 feet upwards in 315. I thought it was a bit much.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Damn you, it's shipping. "Pairing" is an uninspired misnomer.
> 
> I believe complaining will be thrust back into the discussion, but right now there's still a hearty amount of new episode euphoria. Giddiness leads to ship-talk. If you want to discuss something substantial, I'm game.
> 
> For instance, jet-pack Azula: does it work? I liked her using firebending for propulsion in CoD, but she launched herself like 40 feet upwards in 315. I thought it was a bit much.



Well..Tsuna from Hitman Reborn does this all the time if that is any consolation for you..


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Damn you, it's shipping. "Pairing" is an uninspired misnomer.


Isn't it the same thing anyways? 


			
				Jove said:
			
		

> For instance, jet-pack Azula: does it work? I liked her using firebending for propulsion in CoD, but she launched herself like 40 feet upwards in 315. I thought it was a bit much.



Agreed. Basically makes airbending even less interesting to me. Firebending lets you fly now, without a glider. It'd be impossible for Toph to fight Azula, if all Azula did was just fly around. Basically the most powerful character in the entire series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Isn't it the same thing anyways?
> 
> 
> Agreed. Basically makes airbending even less interesting to me. Firebending lets you fly now, without a glider. It'd be impossible for Toph to fight Azula, if all Azula did was just fly around. Basically the most powerful character in the entire series.



If she had just used one powerful burst to launch herself upward, it would have been really cool. It's not a _big_ deal, I guess. I hate to nitpick such a stellar episode.

Azula's definitely powerful... I'd still put her behind Aang, Ozai, and Iroh, though. Katara might be her equal now, too... especially since she manhandled Azula in 220. But power isn't that important in the Avatar world, thankfully.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2008)

Didn't Azula use the shackles to help her focus the fire so she could fly?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Azula's definitely powerful... I'd still put her behind Aang, Ozai, and Iroh, though. Katara might be her equal now, too... especially since she manhandled Azula in 220. But power isn't that important in the Avatar world, thankfully.


Aang has main character invincibility, so it's pretty obvious that he'll out-do her. I can see her being stronger than Ozai and Iroh, though. Infact, I wouldn't be surprised if at the climax, she betrays her father for the control of the fire nation. Zuko will inevitably be the one to fight her, though. Pitting Azula against anyone else would be unnecessary. 

I agree, though. They kept a pretty balanced cast throughout the show. No one seems like they have a definite advantage over the other.



Sylar said:


> Didn't Azula use the shackles to help her focus the fire so she could fly?


She used the shackles to latch onto the wire and then propelled herself to the car.  The fact she was still able to jet herself 40 feet in the air with firebending was ridiculous, even if she couldn't use it to reach the car without some assistance of the shackles' hold on the wire.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Aang has main character invincibility, so it's pretty obvious that he'll out-do her. I can see her being stronger than Ozai and Iroh, though. Infact, I wouldn't be surprised if at the climax, she betrays her father for the control of the fire nation. Zuko will inevitably be the one to fight her, though. Pitting Azula against anyone else would be unnecessary.
> 
> I agree, though. They kept a pretty balanced cast throughout the show. No one seems like they have a definite advantage over the other.



Yup, it's all about context. Aang fought terribly against Azula in "The Chase," being sleep-deprived, and in "The Crossroads of Destiny," stunned by all the things going on around him. But in "The Drill," he was focused and matched her equally. I see Zuko having the same arc; he's learned "true" firebending, and he's slowly letting go of the guilt and envy, so he was able to stand up to her and block her blasts in 315.

I do wonder, though... in the trailer, Katara is shown in action, and the scene around her is crimson-tinged so it's probably under the shadow of the comet. I really hope she's not fighting Azula; Zuko needs to defeat her by himself.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> I do wonder, though... in the trailer, Katara is shown in action, and the scene around her is crimson-tinged so it's probably under the shadow of the comet. I really hope she's not fighting Azula; Zuko needs to defeat her by himself.



I haven't seen the trailer yet. I don't know, though. I don't really expect to see Sokka, Toph, and Katara really doing any 1 on 1 fights. They'll probably be the ones to dispose of fodder enemies. Now that Mai and Ty Lee have turned their backs on Azula, there's not really anyone for those three go to go against. Unless they like, somehow escape again to fight against them? Which would be weird, lol. 

Azula and Zuko, Aang and Ozai. There's really no other antagonists worth mentioning, unless Combustion Man suddenly shows up to show he's alive. Iroh, Toph, Sokka, Katara, Suki, everyone else besides Zuko and Aang..will probably just be there for fodder control.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 28, 2008)

What I'm wondering is who Katara is going to end up using blood-bending on. She had to have been taught how for more than just being filler.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What I'm wondering is who Katara is going to end up using blood-bending on. She had to have been taught how for more than just being filler.



Sadly, I think it's going to remain filler. The idea of it is probably too grotesque for Nick to actually implement it into the show, and used by one of the protagonists. It would promote some negative views on the younger watchers. 

Instead, it may come up where she feels like she has to fall back on it, but then pulls a "I'm strong enough without it" thing and kicks all sort of ass after her little resolve.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

No, she bloodbends in the trailer, actually.


----------



## Kage (Apr 28, 2008)

where is a link to this trailer


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kageneko said:


> where is a link to this trailer



this      .


----------



## Kage (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> this      .


...
well that was unnecessary. and a bit mean. but i will thank you for the gesture nonetheless


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]
Check out just around 1:09.  Look at her hand-- that's definitely the bloodbending 'gesture.'


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kageneko said:


> ...
> well that was unnecessary. and a bit mean. but i will thank you for the gesture nonetheless



Huh? I was seconding your request. I wanted to see it as well..no idea how you interpreted that as "mean" lol.

Yuhi, dunno how a single hand movement indicates anything, but I guess.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Sadly, I think it's going to remain filler. The idea of it is probably too grotesque for Nick to actually implement it into the show, and used by one of the protagonists. It would promote some negative views on the younger watchers.
> 
> Instead, it may come up where she feels like she has to fall back on it, but then pulls a "I'm strong enough without it" thing and kicks all sort of ass after her little resolve.



except nick doesn't make the show  Mike and Brian do, and I honestly don't see why they would introduce it if they planned to just throw it away. This isn't mere filler like Sokka buying Hawkey only for us to never see that bird again (no matter how lovable he was), this is a manipulation of water bending, and even if we don't ever see her use it as brutally as that crazy water bending woman I'm willing to bet we will see some reincarnation of it before this chapter ends.

As for Aang's "main character invicibility," I agree with the fact that him being the hero means he'll win in the end, but I have seen nothing that points to him being stronger than Azula as of right now. Where he was at the end of season 2 was pretty much his prime and I don't care if you want to pull some bullshit like "he was going through a lot at the moment," he's the f**king avatar he's always going through a lot of shit. Bottom line, he was out matched, at that point if Azula hadn't hit him from behind he would have had no reason to loose since he was fighting 3 against 2 with Toph and Katara as support and those two are definitely not push overs. Anyway this by no means offers to the conclusion that Aang won't ultimately take down Azula or Ozai for that matter it just means he's got a long way to go  in such a small amount of episodes and it's kind of odd to me that they'd fill this final book with so much filler of Aang pretty much "goofing off" when he's far from ready to defeat the fire lord.


----------



## Kage (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks. now i don't have to waste the few secs it probably would have took me to find it myself 

looks awesome.

july huh? not _that_ far away...i guess 



Timbers said:


> Huh? I was seconding your request. I wanted to see it as well..no idea how you interpreted that as "mean" lol.


whoops. don't mind me, i went to work when i had the day off (an hour and a half journey) so clearly i've misinterpreted more then just you today. my apologies.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> except nick doesn't make the show  Mike and Brian do, and I honestly don't see why they would introduce it if they planned to just throw it away.



I didn't say Nick made the show, I said they wouldn't air something that would put a protagonist on their station doing things that could come off as cruel and unusual. Don't jump the gun so quickly. 

And it could have been brought up just to show that you don't need to use methods as "twisted" as bloodbending to overcome your problems. I'm assuming you have some knowledge of Naruto. Think of it like Kyuubi. He has the ability, but refuses to use it. Now imagine Naruto condensed into 60 episodes, it could work out similiarly.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I didn't say Nick made the show, I said they wouldn't air something that would put a protagonist on their station doing things that could come off as cruel and unusual. Don't jump the gun so quickly.
> 
> And it could have been brought up just to show that you don't need to use methods as "twisted" as bloodbending to overcome your problems. I'm assuming you have some knowledge of Naruto. Think of it like Kyuubi. He has the ability, but refuses to use it. Now imagine Naruto condensed into 60 episodes, it could work out similiarly.



oh come on don't compare kyuubi with blood bending that's just a ludicrous analogy. In one case the user has to fight to supress a power while in the other the user has full freedom of choice. Secondly, they could accomplish the teaching of such "lesson" without introducing a completely new technique. I give Mike and Brian more credit than that, if they're gonna go through the effort of putting it out there they won't just brush it aside especially with that slightly cliff-hanger feeling that episode left, it was almost foreshadowing that Katara _will_ use it again. That and the fact that Nick has already okayed season 3, though their word has shown to be paper thin many times in the past and present the rest of e thseason will get air-time and I believe Katara's blood bending doesn't have to be used as overly cruely as that water bending woman used it as I stated above, it doesn't have to be full blown and it would be out of character if it was but like I said I'm willing to bet we will see the technique again before all this is over.

Willing to take me up on that bet? If I'm wrong I'll admit my ignorance and award you rep points for your "vast insight" but if I'm right you admit I was right and rep me as retribution


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Its nice to know you can make novels out of your opinion. I'm throwing the possibility out there. Obviously, since I have never had contact with Mike or Brian, I'm not going to have any foundation to base theories on. 

You shouldn't, either. Also, "ludicrous" is best used when making bets on crap you hold no control over.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Its nice to know you can make novels out of your opinion. I'm throwing the possibility out there. Obviously, since I have never had contact with Mike or Brian, I'm not going to have any foundation to base theories on.
> *
> You shouldn't, either. Also, "ludicrous" is best used when making bets on crap you hold no control over.*



So what now people make bets on things they _can_ control? That says to me you have no idea what a bet is. As for me making "novels" at my opinions, when I have a lot to say I'd like to say so eloquently with a lot of support so my response doesn't resemble bullshit pulled out of my ass with responses like "it won't happen because nick won't air it." See what I did there. Your response is more like a back handed insult because you find something wrong with speculating events that might occur as if no one in this thread hasn't and isn't already doing that. If you deem yourself above me somehow by saying you're just throwing your possibilities without any actual contact with Mike and Brian, well then I too am doing the same. Of course neither of us having any basis on these theories thus the reason they are theories. I just see my theory more likely than you theory because of evidence in the trailer that says the possibility of blood bending is more than likely. Just check the trailer:


Yūhi Kurenai said:


> [YOUTUBE]QmKhbVBezdg[/YOUTUBE]
> Check out just around 1:09.  Look at her hand-- that's definitely the bloodbending 'gesture.'


and do look at her gestures they show a striking resemblance to the ones she used while blood bending. You can check the episode for it I believe it is 308 but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> So what now people make bets on things they _can_ control? That says to me you have no idea what a bet is.


facepalm. Even betting on horses, you have previous statistics and knowledge about what you're placing a bet on. You have control over your choice. Placing bets on something you have no knowledge about besides a 2-second animation in a trailer is idiotic. 


			
				kakoishii said:
			
		

> As for me making "novels" at my opinions, when I have a lot to say I'd like to say so eloquently with a lot of support so my response doesn't resemble bullshit pulled out of my ass with responses like "it won't happen because nick won't air it."


lol, exaggerations. Being doubtful something will happen, is a huge difference from disowning the idea completely. It's rare that you will see the protagonist using cruel methods to overcome their obstacles, especially in a (western) children's show, where morals are heavily influenced. I gave my reason, but I didn't need to make my post obscenely long to get my point across. 





			
				kakoishii said:
			
		

> Your response is more like a back handed insult because you find something wrong with speculating events that might occur as if no one in this thread hasn't and isn't already doing that.


Didn't say that, I was promoting speculation. But when people try getting high and mighty with me over stupid shit like this, it makes me lose interest quickly. Either of us has the possibility to be wrong, don't start taunting me with stupid bets and other bullshit you pulled out of your ass. 





			
				kakoishii said:
			
		

> If you deem yourself above me somehow by saying you're just throwing your possibilities without any actual contact with Mike and Brian, well then I too am doing the same. Of course neither of us having any basis on these theories thus the reason they are theories. I just see my theory more likely than you theory because of evidence in the trailer that says the possibility of blood bending is more than likely.


How do you go from accusing me of being smug, to saying that your idea is better than mine. Makes no sense. You should probably revise your posts to get less backlash.



			
				kakoishii said:
			
		

> and do look at her gestures they show a striking resemblance to the ones she used while blood bending. You can check the episode for it I believe it is 308 but I may be wrong on that.


Already watched it, and already said it was possible. But seeing only a second of hand animation is kind of hard for me to determine whether or not she'll actually use it. For all we know, she could be starting it, and will stop soon after because her conscience gets to her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Where he was at the end of season 2 was pretty much his prime and I don't care if you want to pull some bullshit like "he was going through a lot at the moment," he's the f**king avatar he's always going through a lot of shit. Bottom line, he was out matched, at that point if Azula hadn't hit him from behind he would have had no reason to loose since he was fighting 3 against 2 with Toph and Katara as support and those two are definitely not push overs.



Sigh... I don't like debating power in Avatar. As I said, it's irrelevant. However, I do have to point out that Toph wasn't anywhere near that battle; it was Aang and Katara v. Azula, Zuko, and the Dai Li.

As for Aang being outmatched by Azula, he was also outmatched by Zuko. He simply had a bad performance. Azula didn't exactly perform that well, either; Katara handled her pretty easily. Really, that fight was all Katara and Zuko.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 28, 2008)

Agreeing with Jove-san, the fight was focused on Zuko and Katara, teh Azula and Aang battle wasn't as big.  It wasn't as nbig, but he wasn't outmached just, at the time, not ready.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2008)

n00b question here, where did the term "shipping" come from?

also from that trailer its pretty obvious that TophxKatara's dad


----------



## Nexas (Apr 28, 2008)

memos159 said:


> n00b question here, where did the term "shipping" come from?
> 
> also from that trailer its pretty obvious that TophxKatara's dad



No idea who brought it up and where, but it comes from relation*ship*. I guess someone just felt it had a nice ring to it I suppose.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2008)

lol @ the two complaining about shipping?  How the fuck can this not be interesting to you, I'm so glad I'm psychoanayltical.  It's way better than just posting awhole bunch of fanart.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol @ the two complaining about shipping?  How the fuck can this not be interesting to you, I'm so glad I'm psychoanayltical.  It's way better than just posting awhole bunch of fanart.



Because I barely care about the love lives of REAL people.


----------



## Noah (Apr 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Because I barely care about the love lives of REAL people.



That's cuz you just gun eat dere brains! 

Characters having relationships isn't stupid. It makes for great development. It's the arguments, debates and ridiculous claims that a handshake is proven fact that characters will end up together that makes it stupid. Supporting character combinations isn't gay, arguing over them is.

P.S.: Zumi FTW!


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2008)

so i am wondering why is noone actually discussing the new episodes ... 14 and 15 aired this weekend and all i see in this thread are like pairing discussions ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2008)

Well because we've all had our fun talking about the episodes, and you already know everytime Suki shows up ship talk is bound to start.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

Not to mention they didn't actually air, anyway. 

Oh Internet, I love you so.


I'm starting to ship Urkoda pretty hard..   That would be so hot.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone know if there making any new Avatar games that are actually good?

I always thought Avatar would make a cool MMORG


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been thinking of pitching the idea of an RPG to my fiance.   We already have a Naruto one going, based on d20.  Avatar wouldn't be all that much different..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2008)

An Avatar game could be decent, more than likely it would fail as they wouldn't put the effort into it. I can never understand why they go half ass on games themed around popular movies or tv shows. If you have a great theme add great game play to, well, make the game great.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

There already *is* an Avatar game, though I haven't read any reviews nor felt the need to throw down 60 bucks on it.

Also... where are all my Earthbender tards at?


----------



## Princess Mahi (Apr 28, 2008)

it seems we are all surviving the long wait for july!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2008)

In that trailer, I'm more impressed when Katara did that move where she takes the water out of the plants. It's a very un-Katara like action, killing the plants for the water, so the odds of her having the willpower for bloodbending are high.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2008)

^ she ddnt take any water out of any plants in the trailer lol... she stopped the rain from falling in that clip x_D... they were rain drops on pause.


----------



## Tsuchikami (Apr 28, 2008)

The Trailer is so great! Can't wait to see the final fight with Aang and the Firelord!!! This is a really awesome series they made!


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

This is what I get when I take a break, but nevertheless I will answer all these, after all I love a good debate 



Timbers said:


> facepalm. Even betting on horses, you have previous statistics and knowledge about what you're placing a bet on. You have control over your choice. Placing bets on something you have no knowledge about besides a 2-second animation in a trailer is idiotic.


People will bet on all kinds of things not just horse races and the like and sometimes with less feasible basis like my "2-second animation in a trailer" often times on nothing except gut feeling. So no, a bet isn't only called a bet when you can base it on something.


> lol, exaggerations. Being doubtful something will happen, is a huge difference from disowning the idea completely. It's rare that you will see the protagonist using cruel methods to overcome their obstacles, especially in a (western) children's show, where morals are heavily influenced.


And like I said there's no reason Katara needs to be a cruel blood bender like the woman who taught it to her, it would be extremely out of character and I wouldn't expect her to. She can use it with out killing anyone or causing any severe damage.


> I gave my reason, but I didn't need to make my post obscenely long to get my point across.


orly, what do you call this response. Regardless it's no secret that my responses can tend to be winded, if you're bothered by that then don't read them or don't respond, there's no reason to pick at that fact so negatively it's not like it will change the fact I make long responses.


> Didn't say that, I was promoting speculation. But when people try getting high and mighty with me over stupid shit like this, it makes me lose interest quickly. Either of us has the possibility to be wrong, don't start taunting me with stupid bets and other bullshit you pulled out of your ass.


who's high and mighty? I could say the same about you, but I won't because this isn't a name calling game. All personal differences aside let's just agree to keep this debate on the topic at hand.


> How do you go from accusing me of being smug, to saying that your idea is better than mine. Makes no sense. You should probably revise your posts to get less backlash.


In the context of what I wrote it all makes sense for me to go from saying there's nothing wrong with specualtion and me thinking my speculation is better than yours  It's merely my opinion you don't have to agree with it, and from where I'm standing backlash is good. I'd rather debate things like this than slip back into the nausea of ship wars.



> Already watched it, and already said it was possible. But seeing only a second of hand animation is kind of hard for me to determine whether or not she'll actually use it. For all we know, she could be starting it, and will stop soon after because her conscience gets to her.


I think it's possible and I think it's more than likely she won't stop, she looks pretty adamant if you ask me.


Jove said:


> Sigh... I don't like debating power in Avatar. As I said, it's irrelevant. However, I do have to point out that Toph wasn't anywhere near that battle; it was Aang and Katara v. Azula, Zuko, and the Dai Li.
> 
> As for Aang being outmatched by Azula, he was also outmatched by Zuko. He simply had a bad performance. Azula didn't exactly perform that well, either; Katara handled her pretty easily. Really, that fight was all Katara and Zuko.


fine Toph aside, his chances were pretty good, and if memory serves was the Dai Li even a driving force in that battle? I disagree with it being a Katara and Zuko highlight battle. During this battle Zukko fell from grace by joining Azula's side, that's about how big a part he played in that battle, and Katara already got highlight battles before this one to show how far she had come this was just further reinforcement that she's a force to be reckoned with. As far as Aang not performing well against and Zuko and Azula in the past, this is done on purpose to show how much he's improved when the time comes. I wouldn't expect him to all out beat Azula at first meet up because of her reputation as a villain plus in the end it would be lame and anti-climatic. Aang will get his chance to show everyone just why he is the avatar.




Princess Mahi said:


> Agreeing with Jove-san, the fight was focused on Zuko and Katara, teh Azula and Aang battle wasn't as big.  It wasn't as nbig, but he wasn't outmached just, at the time, not ready.



Sure he wasn't ready, thus the reason he was outmatched what other reason would he have to be outmatched?


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> People will bet on all kinds of things not just horse races and the like and sometimes with less feasible basis like my "2-second animation in a trailer" often times on nothing except gut feeling. So no, a bet isn't only called a bet when you can base it on something.


What the hell, I wasn't telling you what a bet was and was not. You were going on about me not knowing what a bet was because I called it absurd. If you want to bet on it, go ahead. It's not going to stop me from calling it so. Goddamn. Again, read your fucking posts beforehand, I don't have it in me to respond to this stupid crap. 


> And like I said there's no reason Katara needs to be a cruel blood bender like the woman who taught it to her, it would be extremely out of character and I wouldn't expect her to. She can use it with out killing anyone or causing any severe damage.


The method is cruel. Not saying she herself would have to be in some form of killer intent. Physically taking control of somebody's body can/will be viewed as grotesque.



> who's high and mighty? I could say the same about you, but I won't because this isn't a name calling game. All personal differences aside let's just agree to keep this debate on the topic at hand.


You were trying to flaunt your faggotry towards the end of your previous posts. Taunting me with bets and trying to mock my opinion. You have no right to accuse me of such.



> In the context of what I wrote it all makes sense for me to go from saying there's nothing wrong with specualtion and me thinking my speculation is better than yours


Read my post again.



> *I think it's possible* and I think it's more than likely she won't stop, she looks pretty adamant if you ask me.


Woah, holy shit. *I SAID THE EXACT SAME THING.*


----------



## Morwain (Apr 28, 2008)

Really peoples calm down don't get all bent out of shape of what may or may not be, at least not until at least late June...where we'll all most likely be willing to rip each others heads off about anything.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> What the hell, I wasn't telling you what a bet was and was not. You were going on about me not knowing what a bet was because I called it absurd. If you want to bet on it, go ahead. It's not going to stop me from calling it so. Goddamn. Again, read your fucking posts beforehand, I don't have it in me to respond to this stupid crap.


 yea you kind of were, but that's not what any of this is about so let's just drop it completely k? 


> The method is cruel. Not saying she herself would have to be in some form of killer intent. Physically taking control of somebody's body can/will be viewed as grotesque.


Katara used it on the blood bending woman at the end of the blood bending episode to save the lives of Aang and Sokka, that seems more honorable than cruel and after she used it on the blood bending woman was completely fine. If she uses it to save one of her friends with out actually hurting the person she uses it on it can be painted in a more honorable light rather than the cruelty it was born out of.


> You were trying to flaunt your faggotry towards the end of your previous posts. Taunting me with bets and trying to mock my opinion. You have no right to accuse me of such.


you get mad at me for acting high and mighty, and when I try to clear the air by saying let's throw name calling out the window for the sake of conversation you come back by saying I'm "flaunting my faggotry" right, whatever. I refuse to play this name calling game but go right ahead if you feel so inclined.



> Read my post again.


no need, it's completely irrelevant to the conversation at hand.



> Woah, holy shit. *I SAID THE EXACT SAME THING.*


calm down buddy  I  wasn't exactly disagreeing with you.



Morwain said:


> Really peoples calm down don't get all bent out of shape of what may or may not be, at least not until at least late June...where we'll all most likely be willing to rip each others heads off about anything.


No problem, I can debate just fine with a cool head. Your welcome to join, it helps bide time while we wait.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Morwain said:


> Really peoples calm down don't get all bent out of shape of what may or may not be, at least not until at least late June...where we'll all most likely be willing to rip each others heads off about anything.



Honestly, not even arguing/debating about Avatar right now lol. It's turned into another stupid people saying stupid things argument. 

Did they delay the DVD release, though? I thought it was out next month, not late June/July.



kakoishii said:


> Katara used it on the blood bending woman at the end of the blood bending episode to save the lives of Aang and Sokka, that seems more honorable than cruel and after she used the blood bending woman was completely fine. If she uses it save one of her friends with out actually hurting the person she uses it on it can be painted in a more honorable light rather than the cruelty it was born out of.


I'd agree with this much more quickly if she actually had somebody to protect. With Mai and Ty Lee out of the picture (I assume) there's really not anymore threats that she can take. I can see where you're coming from, but the only reasonable way I can see it being pulled off effectively is if like, Combustion Man reappears and nearly kills her friends/family. Azula and Ozai I don't think will see Katara in actual combat, and it'd be kind of lame if she just uses it on the fodder enemies. Plausable, but still. Plus, she wasn't willingly using bloodbending on the old woman.

Am I wrong in believing that bloodbending was only capable on a full moon? Looks like they're sitting on dusk or something with no moon to be seen, unless she somehow developed her abilities to the point of using it whenever. 


> you get mad at me for acting high and mighty, and when I try to clear the air by saying let's throw name calling out the window for the sake of conversation you come back by saying I'm "flaunting my faggotry" right, whatever. I refuse to play this name calling game but go right ahead if you feel so inclined.


You can't start crap and then expect it to cease whenever you say. 



> calm down buddy  I  wasn't exactly disagreeing with you.


You've just been doing so much of that, I had to only assume.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I'd agree with this much more quickly if she actually had somebody to protect. With Mai and Ty Lee out of the picture (I assume) there's really not anymore threats that she can take. I can see where you're coming from, but the only reasonable way I can see it being pulled off effectively is if like, Combustion Man reappears and nearly kills her friends/family. Azula and Ozai I don't think will see Katara in actual combat, and it'd be kind of lame if she just uses it on the fodder enemies. Plausable, but still. Plus, she wasn't willingly using bloodbending on the old woman.
> Am I wrong in believing that bloodbending was only capable on a full moon? Looks like they're sitting on dusk or something with no moon to be seen, unless she somehow developed her abilities to the point of using it whenever.


who knows, perhaps a threat will arise in front of her, perhaps it will be some fodder enemy, who really knows it's all mere speculation at best. As for the full moon business, I honestly don't remember if that's a stipulation or not so I can't really say anything on that.




> You can't start crap and then expect it to cease whenever you say.


my appologies it wasn't so harsh or base in me calling your response "fagottry" but that's besides the point. Am I in the wrong for at least trying to clear the air?



> You've just been doing so much of that, I had to only assume.



When people are debating a subject there's bound to be some disagreement, but in that case I wasn't really disagreeing with you. As shocking as may seem there will be times when I don't have anything contrary to say.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry bout that I'm just a bit stressed and couldn't stand all the argueing it was bugging me that's all.


----------



## Shade (Apr 28, 2008)

An argument in the Avatar thread. That's...fresh.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

^ isn't it though  though once you remove all the bad blood, I'd rather it be more of a debate.


----------



## Candy (Apr 28, 2008)

i hate avatar
i used to like it but then i was introduced to one piece !


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2008)

..So you went out of your way to come in here to say that?


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 28, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> i hate avatar
> i used to like it but then i was introduced to one piece !



Why couldn't you like them both? Do you have a limit?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2008)

Jet is dead. I still can't believe it...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Am I in the wrong for at least trying to clear the air?


No, but don't expect instant results.




> When people are debating a subject there's bound to be some disagreement, but in that case I wasn't really disagreeing with you.



Funny how this has barely even been about Avatar, and more about the effect you trying to provoke me.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Jet is dead. I still can't believe it...


lol, when did this happen?


----------



## Shade (Apr 28, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> i hate avatar
> i used to like it but then i was introduced to one piece !



Boy, do you live up to your user title.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok it just occurred to me, but the comet is suppose to crash into the Earth in the finale right? I'm not an expert on these kind of things, but wouldn't an object that large hitting the Earth at high speed cause unsurmountable natural disasters?  Like killing millions disastrous?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2008)

Nexas said:


> Ok it just occurred to me, but the comet is suppose to crash into the Earth in the finale right? I'm not an expert on these kind of things, but wouldn't an object that large hitting the Earth at high speed cause unsurmountable natural disasters?  Like killing millions disastrous?



From the size of the comet in the trailer, an object much smaller could be cataclysmic. The size of Sozin's comet looks like a global catastrophe. How this is dealt with is something I'm looking  forward to. 

Prediction: Bumi solo's this one.


----------



## Shade (Apr 28, 2008)

If it's some cheesy shit like fire and earth benders uniting to bend it away, I'll hunt Nick down. But Avatar isn't usually predictable so it should be good.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 28, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jet is dead. I still can't believe it...



OMG I know! He was like my instant fav when he appeared, and when he died I was like "." 


Timbers said:


> N
> 
> lol, when did this happen?



Lake Logai (Spelling fail) episode. He got smashed with a rock pillar Long Fei shot at him, and suffered bad internal injuries. They left him with Longshot and Smellerbee

I'm still hoping they'd be like "LOL j/k" for him. Ah, hope springs eternal.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Lake Logai (Spelling fail) episode. He got smashed with a rock pillar Long Fei shot at him, and suffered bad internal injuries. They left him with Longshot and Smellerbee
> 
> I'm still hoping they'd be like "LOL j/k" for him. Ah, hope springs eternal.



I remember this, but I thought there was some actual confirmation of him being dead that sprung up. Seto brought it up, so I thought something new happened regarding the actual outcome, in a new episode or something.


----------



## Omolara (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it was confirmed in an interview, maybe.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No, but don't expect instant results.


on your end not mine




> Funny how this has barely even been about Avatar, and more about the effect you trying to provoke me.


are you kidding? This has been all about avatar, not about you, not about me. I'm not provoking you just because I don't agree with you, and my opinions are radically contrary to yours. If you choose to look at it that way that's your problem no mine.

Ontopic:
As for Jet being dead, it was never shown and was entirely off screen but was heavily implied. It always bothered me how Mike and Brian offed him and how the Gaang pretty much abandoned him instead of staying with him to the bitter end, but I guess they couldn't effectively make his death off screen if they did that.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 28, 2008)

Just finished watching book 3 chapters 14 and 15, so good! ;o;
where is 16?! >=O


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 28, 2008)

16 isn't out yet, and it could be a while til it comes out


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 28, 2008)

Ugh don't remind me lol but I think we can get info on the finale because of the book thats coming out. =p


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> are you kidding? This has been all about avatar, not about you, not about me. I'm not provoking you just because I don't agree with you, and my opinions are radically contrary to yours. If you choose to look at it that way that's your problem no mine.


Yeah the discussion of betting and battle-of-the-egos was totally Avatar related. 

Also:


			
				kakioshii said:
			
		

> Willing to take me up on that bet? If I'm wrong I'll admit my ignorance and award you rep points for your "vast insight" but if I'm right you admit I was right and rep me as retribution


is what made shit hit the fan.



> Ontopic:
> As for Jet being dead, it was never shown and was entirely off screen but was heavily implied. It always bothered me how Mike and Brian offed him and how the Gaang pretty much abandoned him instead of staying with him to the bitter end, but I guess they couldn't effectively make his death off screen if they did that.



He didn't even get so much as an afterthought from Aang&co. in any following episodes.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> I remember this, but I thought there was some actual confirmation of him being dead that sprung up. Seto brought it up, so I thought something new happened regarding the actual outcome, in a new episode or something.



Yeah I think it was at the 2007 Comic Con. Though it hasn't been addressed in the show, per se.


RIP Jet.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah the discussion of betting and battle-of-the-egos was totally Avatar related.
> 
> Also:
> 
> is what made shit hit the fan.


I was half joking when I made that bet, it's not like I looking for a opening to say "HA HA n00b I totally pwned you on that one," it was meant to be totally harmless but I guess my intentions went over your head or perhaps they were poorly conveyed.




> He didn't even get so much as an afterthought from Aang&co. in any following episodes.


I know it was handled poorly and imo was a half-assed way of ending Jet's story line and doing away with his character. They didn't have to kill him off and if they decided they wanted to anyway they should have given him a more honorable death. Jet wasn't some fodder character, he had actual fans, getting rid of his character like that was disrespectful to those fans.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Yeah I think it was at the 2007 Comic Con. Though it hasn't been addressed in the show, per se.


Well as long as it was confirmed one way or another. Still a crappy ending for him. 


kakoishii said:


> or perhaps they were poorly conveyed.


I don't know you. It's the internet. You should probably be less subtle in those situations. You wouldn't have been the first person this week that was trying to flaunt their internet cock around if you were actually serious. 



> I know it was handled poorly and imo was a half-assed way of ending Jet's story line and doing away with his character. They didn't have to kill him off and if they decided they wanted to anyway they should have given him a more honorable death. Jet wasn't some fodder character, he had actual fans, getting rid of his character like that was disrespectful to those fans.


I wouldn't have minded his death if it wasn't so poorly handled.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Well as long as it was confirmed one way or another. Still a crappy ending for him.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have minded his death if it wasn't so poorly handled.



Indeed. He just kinda vanished off the face of the planet.


----------



## Noah (Apr 28, 2008)

It wasn't so much that Jet's death was handled poorly, it was handled in what was probably the only appropriate way for the target viewing age. Even though Avatar is heavier than pretty much anything Nick has ever shown, having a kid (at 15-16 years old) die on camera could be pretty traumatic. 

Remember, this is still targeted at the typical Nickelodeon audience, so the only way to kill him off would be to imply he's dead but never actually say it. Villains have fallen to their death in Avatar, but since Jet was a misguided anti-hero, that's probably one of the rules in keeping it Y7(or whatever the rating is).


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Noah said:


> It wasn't so much that Jet's death was handled poorly, it was handled in what was probably the only appropriate way for the target viewing age. Even though Avatar is heavier than pretty much anything Nick has ever shown, having a kid (at 15-16 years old) die on camera could be pretty traumatic.



Let me rephrase. His death was fine, but the fact that everyone kind of just forgot about him is what gets to me. I mean come on, dude (and other dudes) sacrifices himself for them to make their escape. Some memory of that, at least once in the past uhh...20-25 episodes, would have been nice. lol


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that was happy that Mai and Ty Lee finally said a proverbial "Fuck you!" to Azula?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2008)

Well according to the DVD commentary on Lake Laogai, there had to be another way to kill off Jet after Nick put the kibosh on what the writer originally intended.
Noah is certainly on the money on the TV ratings restrictions.
There's a considerable gap between Avatar's TV-Y-7-FV and Naruto's American TV-PG rating. So we have to know going in that it's going to be Family-Friendly violence.
Besides Jet's death wasn't that bad...He had his chest crushed.
C'mon now, that's not too bad for the Spongebob Network.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

*backreads a bit*

Timbers and kakoishii... please calm down.

I don't want to bring Hatergeddon to this thread...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Am I the only one that was happy that Mai and Ty Lee finally said a proverbial "Fuck you!" to Azula?



Yes and no. Mai betraying her to save Zuko was really well done. No complaints there. Ty Lee, though. She didn't really have a motive for doing it. Now instead of a strong rivalry for Aang&co, it's just Azula. Kind of makes her feel a lot less of a threat now.


----------



## Noah (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Let me rephrase. His death was fine, but the fact that everyone kind of just forgot about him is what gets to me. I mean come on, dude (and other dudes) sacrifices himself for them to make their escape. Some memory of that, at least once in the past uhh...20-25 episodes, would have been nice. lol



 I could try and argue that it goes along with lessening the weight of a young non-villain character dying, but that's just arguing semantics. Yeah, you're right. That is a pretty big dick move that he's been forgotten.




> Am I the only one that was happy that Mai and Ty Lee finally said a proverbial "Fuck you!" to Azula?



Yeah, it was about goddamn time that they got around to it. 

But here's my question: Is there anyone that _didn't_ see their turn coming? I guess there must be since people genuinely thought Zuko was a villain after CoD, but I just want to check. It seemed that Ty Lee (at least) would end up betraying Azula the moment she set her nets on fire at the circus.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone think Azula will be dead by the end? If so, how? Personally, I think she's going to try to kill Zuko with lightning and have it fired back at her. That or she and Katara have their rematch...


----------



## Nexas (Apr 28, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Am I the only one that was happy that Mai and Ty Lee finally said a proverbial "Fuck you!" to Azula?



I was a pretty cool moment. Too bad its looks like they're getting the Jet treatment though.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 28, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Am I the only one that was happy that Mai and Ty Lee finally said a proverbial "Fuck you!" to Azula?



No you are not. The look on Azula's face was priceless. I wasn't expecting Ty Lee to interfer, but it was great to watch. The only thing I didn't like, they didn't get away. 

Of course that leaves plenty chances for hot lesbian prison smex, which is always welcome.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

I just wish Ty Lee had saved her betrayal for a moment that was a bit more close to home, like Azula trying to burn down the circus for failing her or something.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think she's going to try to kill Zuko with lightning and have it fired back at her.



If she dies, this is how it will happen. Protagonist really can't have a direct role in the death of somebody. Alternative method would be she tries conjuring too much electricity/fire and combusts (I'm actually serious, no matter how hilarious it would be)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> If she dies, this is how it will happen. Protagonist really can't have a direct role in the death of somebody. Alternative method would be she tries conjuring too much electricity/fire and combusts (I'm actually serious, no matter how hilarious it would be)



Regarding protaganists not killing, won't Aang have to kill Ozai though? He really doesn't seem to be the surrendering type and he's very dangerous to keep as a prisoner.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Regarding protaganists not killing, won't Aang have to kill Ozai though? He really doesn't seem to be the surrendering type and he's very dangerous to keep as a prisoner.



I think like every other person that's died in the series, something will indirectly be responsible for his death. rocks falling, ground splitting in two, food poisoning, stray cat, apocalypse, etc.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 29, 2008)

hmm, I've always seen it as forcing the fire lord into submission. I'm not quite sure death even has to play out in the end if they do something like an all 4 nations combine to create a new world order type of thing.

or I guess Ozai really could end up doing himself in a-la Harry Potter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2008)

With their big finale coming up, I wonder how far Avatar will push the boundaries of whatever rating they're on.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

You know the big "All of our friends are here to help" is coming no matter what, so we just might see Mae and Ty Lee again


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You know the big "All of our friends are here to help" is coming no matter what, so we just might see Mae and Ty Lee again



Yeah. I'm expecting Iroh to arrive with a boatload (literally? possible) of people to conveniently show up and reign terror on the current fire nation. Along with all of the existing people in the first evasion. Suki's warriors, too. Ty Lee and Mai, wouldn't be surprised if they showed up. Mai will fight alongside Zuko or something, and Ty Lee will just tag along because she's, well, Ty Lee.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Regarding protaganists not killing, won't Aang have to kill Ozai though? He really doesn't seem to be the surrendering type and he's very dangerous to keep as a prisoner.



ozai is 1 of those im too proud to be arrested instead i will commit suicide types


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2008)

Suicide isn't going to happen on Nick, not even implied.


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 29, 2008)

If the show was on Adult Swim Crazula would have committed suicide in the finale.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2008)

Azula I see either changing her attitude and exposing why she is the way she is or die trying to upstage Zuko.

Seeing as Zuko can redirect lightning I think when Zuko fires it back at her she will try doing the samething back at him but it will pass through her heart.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Suicide isn't going to happen on Nick, not even implied.



he's going to jump into a volcano or some shit


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2008)

So Wang Fire sorta looks like Sozin.. 


COINCIDENCE??!


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _New Episode_ 



You know, I'm surprised nobody has thought of this yet, but I'm about 75% certain the prisoner that escaped with them is Combustion Man.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Episode_
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm surprised nobody has thought of this yet, but I'm about 75% certain the prisoner that escaped with them is Combustion Man.



Kind of an awesome idea, but then no. Dude fell off a cliff a few days before they went to Boiling Rock, and the chairman seemed to have been well acquainted with him (if you know what I mean) 

I don't think they look much alike, either. (Obviously without the third eyeball)


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 29, 2008)

SpitefulSerpent5 said:


> *Spoiler*: _New Episode_
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm surprised nobody has thought of this yet, but I'm about 75% certain the prisoner that escaped with them is Combustion Man.



Doubt it. He looks like he's been in prison for awhile and CM just got pwned. Besides he doesn't have a 3rd eye and is a pretty cool character.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2008)

According to the site, Sozin lived to be 102, Azulon to 95 before he was killed.

I'm thinkin' longetivity runs in the family which is good for Iroh and Zuko, bad for Ozai and Azula.


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Apr 29, 2008)

does anybodie know when the reruns come on ?I missed the full fire chapter


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2008)

Just watch them at avatarchapter.com


----------



## Hana (Apr 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just watch them at avatarchapter.com



Yeah seriously. I don't even rely on Nick for rewatching episodes anymore.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 29, 2008)

or you could catch regular reruns on nicktoons network, nick for some reason refuses to syndicate this show.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just watch them at *avatarchapters.org*


^^Fixed     .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2008)

Jio said:


> Azula I see either changing her attitude and exposing why she is the way she is or die trying to upstage Zuko.
> 
> Seeing as Zuko can redirect lightning I think when Zuko fires it back at her she will try doing the samething back at him but it will pass through her heart.



That sounds pretty much exactly how it's going to turn out. Iroh wouldn't have mentioned the risks if it didn't have some future significance.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 29, 2008)

I really do hope that it's Zuko who finishes off Azula. It'd be rather lame otherwise.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 29, 2008)

with all the mental anguish she's caused him, he deserves to be the one who takes her out


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah Zuko should take her out after all he's been through, he deserves it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2008)

Zuko might not have a choice. I noticed that Azula was more coldblooded that usual in 315. She had the intentions of killing her very brother and everyone else by letting them burn in the Boiling Plot. Now that her closest friends have betrayed her, she'll be even more ruthless.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for her to just go batshit, for it will be epic.  That's when we'll see some real shit go down.


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Apr 29, 2008)

is it me or was there alot of female firebenders this time.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 29, 2008)

Boiling Rock 1&2 comments...


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Mai can take out a dozen+ guards single-handedly, but she gets capture by a handful? Actually, Ty Lee and Mai can take out a platoon of Earthbenders, but they're captured by a handful of guards?

2. Zuko really isn't good with words. He never broke up with Mai, he just needed to do something without getting her involved.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I'm waiting for her to just go batshit, for it will be epic.  That's when we'll see some real shit go down.



She looked like she was going insane in the preview so more than likely her friends 'betrayal' was the reason for it. Although, it's been a long time coming.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 30, 2008)

Did Sokka lose his sword in the first episode of the Boiling Rock?

Edit: Nevermind, I just finished it. I saw he got it back.


----------



## Billie (Apr 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1Ttjab5Y2nY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Boiling Rock 1&2 comments...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I don't think there's a need for the spoiler tags, since pretty much everyone reading this thread has likely already watched Boiling Rock.

And yeah, Mai and Ty Lee's capture made little sense at all.  Mai takes out a shitload of guards single handedly, then when she and Ty Lee betray Azula, somehow they don't feel confident enough to take on the few remaining?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2008)

Azula's gone batshit insane....maybe she's jealous of everyone always choosing Zuko over her...;


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 30, 2008)

Haterade said:


> I don't think there's a need for the spoiler tags, since pretty much everyone reading this thread has likely already watched Boiling Rock.
> 
> And yeah, Mai and Ty Lee's capture made little sense at all.  Mai takes out a shitload of guards single handedly, then when she and Ty Lee betray Azula, somehow they don't feel confident enough to take on the few remaining?



I haven't been keeping up with the topic lately and I wanted to be cautious/courteous. 

It is baffling. Hmm, I wonder if Mai's uncle won't let them go?


----------



## Omolara (Apr 30, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Azula's gone batshit insane....maybe she's jealous of everyone always choosing Zuko over her...;



That's what I think. Not only did her "friends" betray her, it was all because of _Zuko_ of all people. Mom always did like him best, and now those she commanded as well. It's like adding insult to injury. 

As for the pitiful capture of Mai and Ty Lee... Mai was sort of understandable because she was still in shock. Ty Lee, perhaps could have fought back, but Mai was kind of her priority. So maybe that was it. 

Also, those guards were way more on top of things than the ones protecting Ozai during the eclipse. Ty Lee jabs Azula with much less fanfare than Zuko redirecting lightning, but where did Ozai's guards go?


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 30, 2008)

Mai knew she was going to be defeated at some point as did Ty Lee there was no escape of the Island so they were merely accepting the inevitable rather than fighting a battle they'd lose due to being overwhelmed by numbers or even if succesful would gain them nothing.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm it should also be noted that Zuko's fighting style now is more defensive he went from being really offensive to level headed really.

Azula, as someone said, will potentially lose the plot somewhat. Zuko will end up deflecting and disabling most of her attacks. Am I the only person who wants to see Zuko shoot white fire?



> And yeah, Mai and Ty Lee's capture made little sense at all. Mai takes out a shitload of guards single handedly, then when she and Ty Lee betray Azula, somehow they don't feel confident enough to take on the few remaining?


They had them circled that's why, before hand they kind of rushed the guards so they were not in form. If they attacked them in that scenario they would get hit from their blind spots.


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 30, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]1Ttjab5Y2nY[/YOUTUBE]



I love that song! OMG One Republic 



On topic: I'd like to see Zuko learn to control lightning himself.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2008)

Haterade said:


> And yeah, Mai and Ty Lee's capture made little sense at all.  Mai takes out a shitload of guards single handedly, then when she and Ty Lee betray Azula, somehow they don't feel confident enough to take on the few remaining?



Only Mai admitted she was afraid of Azula, but I'm guessing that they were both afraid of her. It's that fair that probably threw them both off. Fighting would not have made much of a difference anyway since there was no chance of them escaping Boiling Rock/Azula's clutches.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 30, 2008)

i was thinking it was more out of shock that they didn't fight back than logical thinking. they've been afraid of azula for a while, then mai not only allowed the avatar to escape right in front of her, but then also was about to take azula on in combat. then when she saw ty lee side with her and paralyze azula she was too shocked to move or fight back and ty lee stood by her side


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm gonna go with the "They knew it was futile" idea. Since there was no escape off the prison, they'd have to kill practically every adversary to escape.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2008)

Forget what i said about sokka and toph being a couple. Suki is awesome


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2008)

Azula


----------



## Koi (Apr 30, 2008)

No, it's okay to multiship!   I love both Sukka _and_ Tokka!   (Avatar is one of the few series out there that actually allows for in-character multi-shipping. )


----------



## Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> (Avatar is one of the few series out there that actually allows polygamy )



Fixed. **


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 1, 2008)

Really shipping Zutara here^^ But when does the next Episode come out? AvatarSpirit says July 14th, but I don't really believe it o_o


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

The leak of the new Avatar eps, does anyone have them for DDL? .avi and around 170mb in size would be nice. At least, if the leaked quality was half-decent.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2008)

You better believe it- DVD and Tv new episodes don't come out til July.  Better get started on those fanfictions.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2008)

MileyWinters said:


> Really shipping Zutara here^^ But when does the next Episode come out? AvatarSpirit says July 14th, but I don't really believe it o_o



There was a banner on Nick's Avatar page that said that new episodes would return July 14th, but that banner was taken down after a day. We do know that episodes will return in July, but not the exact date.

I do wonder, though, about the final episodes. They will air in July, and the DVD release date for Book 3, Vol. 4 is July 29th. That means they'll be pushing right near the release with the finale. I think it's possible that another Blockbuster leak could happen and the finale will be online several days before it airs. I hope Nick understands that; TBR is one thing, but I'd hate to see the finale leaked.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> There was a banner on Nick's Avatar page that said that new episodes would return July 14th, but that banner was taken down after a day. We do know that episodes will return in July, but not the exact date.
> 
> I do wonder, though, about the final episodes. They will air in July, and the DVD release date for Book 3, Vol. 4 is July 29th. That means they'll be pushing right near the release with the finale. I think it's possible that another Blockbuster leak could happen and the finale will be online several days before it airs. I hope Nick understands that; TBR is one thing, but I'd hate to see the finale leaked.



*sigh* The final episodes make me kinda sad. I just discovered this show like a week ago, and now it's coming to a close! Doesn't mean I won't enjoy it, but I wish I'd checked it out earlier.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 1, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> I really do hope that it's Zuko who finishes off Azula. It'd be rather lame otherwise.



Maybe at the end, but a team effort is more likely to wear her down first. Katara might be a good alternative...she's a blood bender now, so it would be fitting for Azula to find out what it feels like to be under control or even forced to use her powers against her dad....lol. From the NYCC previews, Azula looks pretty pissed in one of the scenes and her hair is all messed up.


----------



## kakoishii (May 1, 2008)

^ I hope not, a team effort to take down Azula would be lame, one on one battles between Aang and Ozai and Zuko and Azula on the other hand would be epic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

It just clicked. Azula fights with blue flames because the root of her name "azul" means blue. 

*Facepalms self for making this word associated connection 3 years later.


----------



## Superrazien (May 1, 2008)

My prediction on how things will Go down.

Aang and Zuko will probably take on the Fire Lord ( Aangs fight) and Azula ( Zukos fight).

They will all be even, the comet will come and Zuko will tell Aang to go stop it since the Avatar is probably the only one who can.

Aang Leaves and Zuko takes on Azula and the Fire Lord, he gets owned and is about to die. Then Iroh steps in and takes on the Fire Lord ( probably will own him) and Zuko will continue his fight with Azula.


On a side note.

Avatar is Nicks highest rated show am I right? So why is it they hardly ever have re-runs?


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2008)

Nick itself rarely has reruns, but there's a Nicktoons channel that shows Avatar I think six or seven days a week, two episodes at a time.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2008)

is episode 16 out yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 2, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> is episode 16 out yet?



Barring another Banishedprince, we won't see 316 until July.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> Barring another Banishedprince, we won't see 316 until July.



Ohhh noes >.< I don't think I'll be able to wait untill July. NO WAY


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2008)

Guys, the more we talk about it the longer it'll seem so let's just fantasize alrighty?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 2, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> My prediction on how things will Go down.
> 
> Aang and Zuko will probably take on the Fire Lord ( Aangs fight) and Azula ( Zukos fight).
> 
> ...


i'd be happy with this outcome actually minus the zuko about to die part. if it happened i'd rather they see the comet coming and then iroh steps in and tells aang to go then have a zuko & iroh vs. azula & firelord fight. zuko trying to take on both of them seems a bit farfetched.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

I'm glad I stopped caring about avatar for a while. I just noticed there are two "new" episodes after the fire bending masters.


----------



## Superrazien (May 2, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> i'd be happy with this outcome actually minus the zuko about to die part. if it happened i'd rather they see the comet coming and then iroh steps in and tells aang to go then have a zuko & iroh vs. azula & firelord fight. zuko trying to take on both of them seems a bit farfetched.



Yeah I guess your way is more partial to how this show is. Either way though I think it would be cool.

I also figured Aang trying to stop the comet would be similar to Roku stopping the Volcano. Or maybe the comet hits and is causing massive havic to Nature and only Aang can stop it.

Either way I think Aangs main fight will be dealing with the comet not the firelord.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

I just watched Boiling Rock, it was really fun and surprising. Especially the betreyal fives


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Guys, the more we talk about it the longer it'll seem so let's just fantasize alrighty?



Contrary; by talking about it, it will help corrode a bit of that time. But since we know when it's going to air, there's no speculation and it might drag. I guess you're right.

And since it's a new page, I might as well post right now that *316 has not aired and will not air until July*, for any interlopers that might want to know.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2008)

I didn't think the Comet was actually on a collision course with Earth, I simply thought it would pass by and amplify firebending powers by doing so.  I wonder how much the Dragons powers will increase by.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

I think the dragons are as stong as they can get already, since they were the source of firebending.


----------



## niyesuH (May 3, 2008)

is boiling rock out?


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2008)

^ How about reading the above posts before blurting out questions?


----------



## Ippy (May 3, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> is boiling rock out?


Boiling Rock's been out.

[Shoku-dan] Vampire Knight - 04.avi
[Shoku-dan] Vampire Knight - 04.avi


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> *is boiling rock out?*


no. 




LIL_M0 said:


> I just watched Boiling Rock



seriously, they're not out yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> is boiling rock out?


Yes


Timbers said:


> seriously, they're not out yet.


No seriously. I had just watched Boiling Rock online at the time I posted. It was reallt good. Sokka and Zuko were awesome. The rest is spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't post spoilers because it ruins the awesomness of the show


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 3, 2008)

Zuko dying would be a really bad plottwist, since he just joined the groupe -.-


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2008)

wist isn't a word at least not in the context you used it in, and he joined the group all the way back in December


----------



## Silvermyst (May 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> wist isn't a word at least not in the context you used it in, and he joined the group all the way back in December



Well in terms of the show, he just joined like a few episodes ago.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2008)

AM i the only one who thinks Azula will get new followers one of whom will be a swordsman?


----------



## kakoishii (May 3, 2008)

^ 5 episodes from the finale? I find that unlikely, I'm sure she'll stew bitter and crazy for the big battle at the end.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know we were only 5 episodes away. Aang better master Earth(if he hasn't) and Fire soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2008)

What I want to know is what's up with everyone worrying about that Comet. Wouldn't Aang get a massive powerboost from it as well, you know, considering he's the Avatar?


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2008)

> What I want to know is what's up with everyone worrying about that Comet. Wouldn't Aang get a massive powerboost from it as well, you know, considering he's the Avatar?


It amplifies fire bending powers. His fire bending abilities would increase which is partially why he is trying to master that element.

Seeing as they are fighting the fire nation the comet coming is pretty significant as it will greatly amplify their striking power. This was actually metioned before, it's what Sozen did when he launched his first attack.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2008)

Just hope I don't accidentally stumble onto spoilers from the final 4 from someone who bought the novelization. I actually want to be surprised when Aang dies at the end.


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

I hope aang doesn't die.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 3, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Just hope I don't accidentally stumble onto spoilers from the final 4 from someone who bought the novelization. I actually want to be surprised when Aang dies at the end.



Try again.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 3, 2008)

I'm so bored right now (not that I don't have things I need to do). 


Superstarseven said:


> Just hope I don't accidentally stumble onto spoilers from the final 4 from someone who bought the novelization. I actually want to be surprised when *Aang dies at the end.*


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No seriously. I had just watched Boiling Rock online at the time I posted.



lol that went right over your head M0.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

Apparently so.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 4, 2008)

The wait for Avatar episodes is straight torture. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2008)

I wish they would make a fourth season...


----------



## Superrazien (May 4, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wish they would make a fourth season...



Im surprized they are not, a show like Avatar that gets as high of ratings as it does. From a business prospective its extremely dumb to cancel it so soon.


----------



## Gamble (May 4, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> From a business prospective



lol, Nickelodeon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 4, 2008)

Timbers said:


> lol, Nickelodeon.



Pretty much sums it up right there.


----------



## kakoishii (May 4, 2008)

if it wasn't for kids being attracted to spongebob like a crack addicted baby to er...crack, then Nick would have long since buried itself. Business aside from a plot perspective it wouldn't be a good idea to go beyond a 4th season. Mike and Brian had 2 choices, they could have dragged this out and milked for all it's worth to the point where we'd be all knee deep in hundreds of episodes that are mostly filler induced a la inuyasha, or they could do what they've done and tell the story completely and concisely while not skimping on the action. In other words I'm glad they didn't make me grow to hate this show, cause if it dragged on that could've easily happened.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 4, 2008)

wait a second theres a novel version?????


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2008)

They could easily make a 4th Season of Avatar without it being shit, I am with the people that question why they don't continue with it. It's not like the world has limits, the potential is limitless.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 4, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> From a business prospective its extremely dumb to cancel it so soon.


 
People with your thinking is why bad shows still run on tv. A show has to know its limit. Avatar is fucking awesome, but if it gets dragged out, it will lead to future complaints. Besides, it's not getting cancelled, it's ending. You would rather the creators suddenly come out with a bunch of shit than finish their original idea(s)? From what I've heard before, Avatar will be continuing after the end of season 3, just with new characters and a new story supposedly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

I hope Avatar doesn't continue past season 3. He already has all of the elements now. What would book 4 be called, Heart?


----------



## Silvermyst (May 4, 2008)

Jio said:


> It amplifies fire bending powers. His fire bending abilities would increase which is partially why he is trying to master that element.
> 
> Seeing as they are fighting the fire nation the comet coming is pretty significant as it will greatly amplify their striking power. This was actually metioned before, it's what Sozen did when he launched his first attack.



I hope I'm not the only one betting that there will be a "fight fire with fire" element to that fight.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2008)

Waffles and Pancakes said:


> wait a second theres a novel version?????



Yeppers.


*May 20th*.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure there won't be a fourth season. For what? He already has all the elements XD


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2008)

preview to 316


----------



## Lord Snow (May 4, 2008)

If they do make a spin off series I would love for it to have an evil avatar be the main villain and a band of heroes from the different nations coming together to try and defeat the avatar.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 4, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316




You heartless bastard.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2008)

So the serie (Or atleast Aang's tale) ends with season 3?
I'm actually happy if it does, I hate when series drag out for to long so I actually hope it ends with season 3.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 4, 2008)

Aang and Zuko's story ends with 321. Mike and Bryan are currently working with M. Night as executive producers on the movies, and developing a new Avatar story. Here's the relevant portion of the interview they gave to ToonZone at NYCC a few weeks ago that pretty much answers everything:

*TZN: You said you have two weeks to finish off season 3. Do you know what's next for you guys?

KONIETZKO: The one thing we weren't joking about is that we really are helping on the movie quite a bit. Night has been very collaborative from the get-go, from the first time we ever met him. Very respectful of the project and of us. So we're helping out a lot on that. Also, we're just trying...we do have a new idea, and we're just seeing if it's going to happen or not.

TZN: Can you say if it's Avatar-related, or is it something new?

DIMARTINO: Yeah. It's a new incarnation of the Avatar story.

KONIETZKO: But, we don't know. We'll see if we can get to make it. There are things that we control and things we don't. That's all I can say.*


Obviously, that last statement is pretty oblique.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2008)

So the last episode is in 2 weeks? I'm starting at season 1 today xD


----------



## Stalin (May 4, 2008)

The finale will be so excting hopefuly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2008)

So, when is the next eppie coming?


----------



## Silvermyst (May 4, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316



Damn, that was a pretty well made video. No new footage though.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So, when is the next eppie coming?



The question should be when do *you* want it to air?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316


Negged .


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope Avatar doesn't continue past season 3. He already has all of the elements now. What would book 4 be called, Heart?



 
heart.

Captain Planet.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316



  bastard


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2008)

So when do you think images and summaries are going to leak?  

My guess is the 3rd week of June.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 5, 2008)

Meh, I'd guess in about four weeks from now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So when do you think images and summaries are going to leak?
> 
> My guess is the 3rd week of June.



I'd be surprised if there were any leaks until just before the finale, actually. The odds of anything before that are slim. There's only been two circumstances when we've recieved reliable, substantial spoilers: when there have been advanced copies, and when the episodes aired elsewhere.

I can't foresee episodes airing elsewhere before they air on Nick. Yes, I am once again applying logic to Avatar scheduling, and I apologize for that, but _at this time_ I can't see these episodes airing elsewhere. If they do, it will be a sudden, arbitrary fiasco like normal.

As for the other scenario, since this is the series finale (or, at the least, the arc finale), there will almost assuredly be press copies sent to websites and periodicals for review. Like 301, there will probably be some detailed reviews the week of the airdate.

The Book 3, Vol. 4 DVD is set to be released July 29th. If the finale airs within ten days of that, we could have another Blockbuster leak.

In any case, I'll be avoiding finale spoilers at any cost, even at the cost of my life. And when I mean "my" life, I mean everyone's life but my own.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

And so it begins... 

Boiling Rock just came out and we're already bitching about the new episode not coming out. 

WHAT TOOK SO LONG DAMNIT!


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316



Wow.

That was...awesome.

IT ENDED AT THE WORST TIME. EVER.

I want MOAR.   

I love that song. <33333333333333333333333


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2008)

Somebody post a fanart of Sokka doing something funny saying "Got Milk?"


----------



## The Question (May 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Somebody post a fanart of Sokka trying to do something sexy saying "Got Sokka?"



Fixed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2008)

^Above post edit made of win and awesome. And Sokka.  ^


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

I can say one thing that mayu certainly happening in the finale, kataang becoming canon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2008)

Fanpairings


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2008)

All I'm saying is that multishipping is the way to go.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 6, 2008)

TyZulaTyZulaTyZula


----------



## Noah (May 6, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> TyZulaTyZulaTyZula



Jinkies! Clones?!


----------



## Silvermyst (May 6, 2008)

My, only a week after the new release, and we're already debating pairings?!?! Lol.


----------



## The Question (May 6, 2008)

I think the only solution to the shipping situation is to have one big massive orgy, that way everyone is happy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2008)

Zuko said:
			
		

> I'm never happy


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

blackssk said:


> preview to 316



Red makes everything better.

And you've gotten a lot more skilled at this. I remember your first wip posted here, and it was just a lot of blips repeated over and over, but you've refined that really well into a really awesome style.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

About time The Boiling Rock came out -_- Loved it


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2008)

So we should be getting Sozin's Comet spoilers within the next few days, yes?


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 8, 2008)

OMG new ep came out?

too lazt to look thru this thread plz give me the link.


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2008)

It's not a new ep, it's the novelization of the final conflict or whatever.  It's supposed to be released on the 20, but Amazon's shipped it early..


----------



## Noah (May 8, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So we should be getting Sozin's Comet spoilers within the next few days, yes?



Oh jesus.

This would be me preemptively requesting banification for summaries/spoilers posted that aren't tagged and labeled. And yes, it's because I'm a bitch like that. 

Don't spoil this for me or anyone else who doesn't want it spoiled. 

(Hawkka ftw)


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2008)

I'm gonna treat myself to spoilers. 

At least.. that's what I'm telling myself _now_, when we don't have them yet.. 


(Hawkka = y/y.)


----------



## Proxy (May 8, 2008)

Just checked out the two episodes. It was great. Now the wait resumes...


----------



## Hana (May 8, 2008)

I just checked Amazon for all my pre-order updates, and I received a pleasant surprise. My order for the Sozin's Comet book just got shipped.


*
OMFG! I GET IT IN A COUPLE OF DAYS!*

:WOW

I have never been this excited about getting a second-rate novel ever.


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

this is a very good show except i dont have cable i have only seen a few episodes of it


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2008)

So how many people will be reading the spoilers for Sozin's Comet?


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 9, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> So how many people will be reading the spoilers for Sozin's Comet?



*Raises hand*

Then I'd be pissed off that I would have to wait months to see the real deal on TV.  Fucking Nickelodeon.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Did anyone get the novel yet, bundles of rep will be in order when you do.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Did anyone get the novel yet, bundles of rep will be in order when you do.



Mine will be in Tuesday, but anything noteworthy from it will probably be up by then. I do wonder how much spoiler material will actually be in this thing; the result could be underwhelming.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2008)

God I'm so excited for spoilers.  I don't think I've ever been this excited to have an ending spoiled. xD

The book is supposed to have illustrations, though, or so I heard, so that's neato.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Just when I thought I had to go 2 full months waiting for spoilers

It's actually worse when you know how far away they are than when you don't.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2008)

I know.   It's like, 'YES!  I WILL TECHNICALLY KNOW THE ENDING!' and at the same time it's, "..FUCK!  GOTTA WAIT TIL JULY TO _SEE_ THE ENDING!'


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

OK anyone who posts spoilers WITHOUT spoiler tags should be banned.


----------



## kakoishii (May 9, 2008)

you guys are awful, you'd rather spoil yourself and read the finale rather than watch it in all it's epicnesss.s? tsk tsk, your all completely shameless.


----------



## Omolara (May 9, 2008)

I don't mind spoilers for stuff in progress, but I definately don't want the ending ruined for me. Getting spoiled for an episode like Ember Island is one thing, but to be learn the ending whay ahead of time (especially without being allowed to get there and see how it develops) is something completely different.
Maybe the ending spoilers should be kept to pms. That way, everybody's safe.


----------



## Noah (May 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> OK anyone who posts spoilers WITHOUT spoiler tags should be banned.



And labels for said spoilers. If I stumble across spoilers that aren't tagged and labeled, there will be rapings with fists!


----------



## Silvermyst (May 9, 2008)

Agreed. Please don't spoil it for the rest of us.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Okay somebody make a list of who wants to know the ending and who doesn't, down for Pms.

Me #1


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2008)

I'll wait. I'll probably crack and try to find out, but I'd like to be able to fully enjoy the finale in suspense.


----------



## Ziko (May 9, 2008)

What novel are you guys talking about?

Soon finished with season 1 
It's...well, its not bad, but its not really epic either..Not many AWESOME fights, and..well..I'm not sure what else actually. But I will keep watching of course


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2008)

Ziko said:


> What novel are you guys talking about?
> 
> Soon finished with season 1
> It's...well, its not bad, but its not really epic either..Not many AWESOME fights, and..well..I'm not sure what else actually. But I will keep watching of course



We're talking about this, which had a release date of May 20th, but has already begun to be shipped out:



This is the description:

_In this adaptation of the four-part Season Three finale, Avatar fans will finally discover if Aang really can save the world from the evil Fire Lord! Told through first person narratives, readers will get the inside scoop from their favorite characters, and hear what's going on in their heads as they help Aang battle the ultimate enemy. Organzied into short chapters, this book is especially suited for middle-grade readers, but it can be enjoyed by Avatar fans of any age. Also included is a totally exclusive Q & A with Avatar creators Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, as well as some of their early sketches of the Avatar world and characters. This full-color interior will feature illustrations based on the episodes, and an original, pull-out poster!_


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

I said "Somebody make a list"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 9, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Soon finished with season 1
> It's...well, its not bad, but its not really epic either..Not many AWESOME fights, and..well..I'm not sure what else actually. But I will keep watching of course



:amazed Is he allowed to say that? 
But seriously just start season 2, & you will be lost in epic for days. 
 Ahhh the memories.......good times, good times.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, because minus the hype for the finale and the spirit world, it wasn't that epic.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2008)

WARNING-- AVATAR_FANS ON LJ HAS SPOILERS POSTED.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Link?!!? Link!>! I was about to go to bed!


----------



## Hana (May 9, 2008)

I read em......and I don't even wanna say anything. 



This had better be the 4-Kids adaptation and not whats going to happen in July.





It was taken down a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Then give the link!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 9, 2008)

^^I can't read anymore. I started to read a few, but I just cant spoil myself.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2008)

Just give me the link....for goodness sakes....


----------



## Silvermyst (May 9, 2008)

No, damn it. I will not look. And no spoils for me, please.


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

Remember anyone who posts spoilers without a label and spoiler tags will be permbanned.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 9, 2008)

Well it's secondhand information from someone who boils down 92 minutes into a few lines.
Cliff notes really.
It's not that exciting and somehow I didn't feel all that spoiled to be honest.
Once the full-on 10 paragraph summaries make it through...watch out


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2008)

I want nothing to do with these spoilers. If you post them here without a damn good warning, I will extract vengeance.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2008)

Explain why you guys don't want to be spoiled?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2008)

Knowing what happens would cheapen the experience when I finally watch it. I want the finale to be the very best it can be, and knowing anything to do with what will happen could spoil it.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2008)

But either way it's the same material...what's the harm?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2008)

Because I want to see the whole thing in one rush of awesome, not have it broken up with a two month gap.


----------



## Mullet_Power (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> But either way it's the same material...what's the harm?



There's a huge difference between reading a poorly writen summary by someone on an internet board and watching the show. No music, no emotion, no visuals and no dramatic timing. This also removes any sense of surpise you get when you do see the finished product. Some shocking turn of events when read on your screen doesn't have the same impact any more because of it lacking the things I mentioned before and when it does have it you knew it was already going to happen.

That and to top it off most Avatar spoilers are crap anyways.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2008)

But you have the audacity to complain about the wait?  You really don't care, you just like complaining.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 10, 2008)

can someone give me the link?????????????????????????


----------



## Noah (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> But you have the audacity to complain about the wait?  You really don't care, you just like complaining.



A side note: I have never once complained about the wait since TBR was leaked, so I have every right to not be spoiled. That argument is moot in my case.

But that's not the point. 

The point is: Don't spoil it. We've been waiting a long time to SEE (note: not read) the ending to the story, and we have the right to experience it in its full glory and not read a summary on a board.

Even if you want to read the spoilers for yourself, at least have the respect to not ruin for those who don't want it ruined. "You're just going to find out anyway when it airs" is a stupid argue that only justifies your own actions. It's just like the assholes who waited outside B&N to ruin the last Harry Potter book.  Just because you don't like something, or don't care if you find out the ending early, does not give you the right to spoil it for someone who has the patience to wait, regardless of how much they complain about waiting.

So, in short: *Have the decency to clearly label the goddamn spoilers.*


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Explain why you guys don't want to be spoiled?



And why are you so desperate to read these spoilers? It's like a devotion to the anticlimactical. This is the SERIES finale.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2008)

I wasn't going to spoil it anyone, but it'll be just as climatic whether you see it after reading the spoilers or not because there's nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Princess Mahi (May 10, 2008)

yes.  A few spoilers herea nd there don't surprise or ruin it for me that much, but any full on spoilers totally ruin it.  SO if you will be posting spoilers, please put it in spoiler tag, and give us a HUGE warning. thank you


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

Its the same reason people got all pissy when everybody spread all over the internet that Snape killed Dumbledore and that Harry lived. It ruins the experience. Take Lost for example. If you knew what happened beforehand, it would completely ruin the experience.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Take Lost for example. If you knew what happened beforehand, it would completely ruin the experience.



Exactly. It's a television show, and a serial television show best enjoyed blind when you watch it initially. "Spoiler" is pejorative; the time to appreciate how everything is structured and presented is repeat viewings.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2008)

How does it ruin the experience though, you get to know it as early asap then you think "I can't wait to see this on TV"


----------



## Noah (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How does it ruin the experience though, you get to know it as early asap then you think "I can't wait to see this on TV"



It can severely ruin the experience.

Example: The Harry Potter films. So much was cut out, that the avid readers tend to look at it as "they left X and Y out!" on the first viewing. Everyone I know who hasn't read the books love the movies on the first shot.

Better Example: Naruto Shippuden. Do I really need to explain how disappointed the manga readers are by the shit that happened to the clone fights?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How does it ruin the experience though, you get to know it as early asap then you think "I can't wait to see this on TV"



So you're telling me that it's as satisfying to read about what's going to happen on a television show on LiveJournal than watching it as it happens on television?  

Let's take one example: 220. There weren't any spoilers for 220, but let's say that there were. There is no way that moment would have been as intense, and provoke such intense reaction from people, if they had read about it beforehand.


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2008)

..So did anyone get their Sozin's Comet yet?


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How does it ruin the experience though, you get to know it as early asap then you think "I can't wait to see this on TV"



Because it loses any intensity. Imagine if someone bought Heroes Season 1 on DVD and after watching 5 episodes, someone tells them who dies and who lives. You lose any suspense gotten from the episodes. Any and all scenes lose any power they have when you know that Peter isn't really dead or that Isaac is going to die.


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Princess Mahi (May 10, 2008)

so please everyone keep spoilers in the spoiler tags, and before that tell us please.


----------



## Snow (May 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Because it loses any intensity. Imagine if someone bought Heroes Season 1 on DVD and after watching 5 episodes, someone tells them who dies and who lives. You lose any suspense gotten from the episodes. Any and all scenes lose any power they have when you know that Peter isn't really dead or that Isaac is going to die.



I don't agree.

I've found that even if I know someone's going to die it keeps the suspense-- or even more suspenseful when because I'm expecting it and don't know when it's coming.

It's like going to a horror movie and knowing the stereotypical Black guy is going to die first, but you still scream when the killer jumps out and stabs him.

In this case: The majority of people here have seen up to Boiling Rock, and honestly, if you haven't you're bound to get spoiled by coming here regardless if things are tagged or not. :S


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

Snow said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> I've found that even if I know someone's going to die it keeps the suspense-- or even more suspenseful when because I'm expecting it and don't know when it's coming.
> 
> ...



*LOL Irony*
*Spoiler*: __ 



That's wrong. Its more suspenseful when you DON'T know who's going to live or die. If I know Isaac is going to be killed by Sylar or that Noah survives being shot in the eye, then I'd feel cheated when I watched the episodes where they died or didn't because I lost the surprise.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> That's wrong. Its more suspenseful when you DON'T know who's going to live or die. If I know Isaac is going to be killed by Sylar or that Noah survives being shot in the eye, then I'd feel cheated when I watched the episodes where they died or didn't because I lost the surprise.




Son of a bitch

I was going to watch that episode for the first time next tuesday


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2008)

See, I'm okay cause I'm never going to watch Heroes.

I am going to watch the finale of Avatar however, and that's why I don't want what happened to the BH right now to happen to me.


----------



## Gunners (May 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _not actually a spoiler just don't want to lengthen the page_ 






> The first chakra is the Earth Chakra, located at the base of the *spine*. It deals with *Survival*, and is blocked by *Fear*. Aang goes into meditation, and sees himself surrounded by fire, sitting before a man who appears to be the Fire Lord. Although surrounded by his visions, Aang is able to clearly hear Pathik's advice on how to address the emotion. After some reassurance, Aang is able to clear his thoughts, and the images disappear. Aang drops out of his meditative trance and Pathik congratulates him, before they move on.
> 
> The second chakra is the Water Chakra, which deals with Pleasure, and is blocked by *Guilt*. When asked what he blames himself for, Aang replies that he regrets running away from the Southern Air Temple upon receiving the pressure accompanying his position as Avatar. Also, he regrets harming others while in the Avatar State, as at General Fong's base. Pathik replies that Aang must accept what has happened, and not allow them to influence his judgment. In order to benefit the world, Aang must forgive his own actions, which he is able to accomplish.
> 
> ...







I find the bolded parts especially interesting, it actually highlights the thought they put into the show. As Aang's teachers represent the main points of their respective elements not just having the element to bend. With Toph she wanted to prove that she could survive on her own at the sametime she has a degree of fear down to her not being able to see like what her outward appearance is.

The fire area links with Zuko clearly, he should start to fulfil his potential now as shame was blocking him for a long time. The only one I don't get is Katara.

Anyway it's just things like this which make me rate the series as it shows that they put thought into it all, each element representing a different positive trait and a different limit.


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Son of a bitch
> 
> I was going to watch that episode for the first time next tuesday



WTF its been on the internet for months...


----------



## Silvermyst (May 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> How does it ruin the experience though, you get to know it as early asap then you think "I can't wait to see this on TV"



Why should it matter why people don't wanna see it? I was under the impression that it's just polite to not tell someone about a movie/TV episode/book ending if they want to find out for themselves...


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2008)

Well yeah but curiosity just makes you want to find out.  And who got anywhere without asking questions?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

May: "I'm saving the jerk who dumped me"


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2008)

It's Mai...


----------



## Snow (May 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *LOL Irony*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well sure, if you go through great lengths to spoil someone and tell them exactly when and where something happens, it sucks.

Honestly there's hardly anyone that visits this thread that has not watched all the early released episodes- and I suggest they just watch them or wait till they air to come back here IMO.


----------



## Koi (May 11, 2008)

.. 






Epitome of


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 11, 2008)

Hana said:


> I read em......and I don't even wanna say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're from Distant Horizon.


----------



## Silvermyst (May 11, 2008)

Oh man, temptation is killing me. I MUST RESIST.


Also, that Sokka picture is made of win and such.


----------



## Billie (May 11, 2008)

katara: aang, wait.
aang : What is wrong, Katara ?
katara: can you remeber on The Fortuneteller
aang : yes..
katara : she say i merry a powerfull bender.
aang : katara.... love you me ??

_(katara run to zuko)_


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2008)

GUYS.

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, I WOULD AVOID A LOT OF THE AVATAR COMMUNITIES RIGHT NOW.  THEY'RE PRETTY MUCH ALL FULL OF SPOILERS AND BUTTHURT WANKING.






..EXCEPT FOR CAPSLOCK. <3


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2008)

Just to let you guys know, the spoilers are contained within a book aimed for little kids.
There are no great dramatic twists and turns in this thing...unless you were really captivated by Superfudge.
As of right now the two best pages (those concerning the Firelord and Aang) have crystal clear illustrations and all text blurred out.  As to avoid further spoilage?
Anyway hold out 'till the finale.

**edit**

Okay so I've read *many* responses from the fans and I...just..really want to bash my head in at some of the stuff I've read.
It really is completely unbelievable. Without giving anything away I really think that many people don't care about Aang's journey and are only in it for the romantic possibilities and that makes me really sad. I might just have to take a break from the fandom for awhile 'cause pulling all of my hair really hurts.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Okay so I've read *many* responses from the fans and I...just..really want to bash my head in at some of the stuff I've read.
> It really is completely unbelievable. Without giving anything away I really think that many people don't care about Aang's journey and are only in it for the romantic possibilities and that makes me really sad. I might just have to take a break from the fandom for awhile 'cause pulling all of my hair really hurts.



The Avatar fandom cares more about shipping? Are you fucking serious?!  You were right, that is completely unbelievable. I don't believe it. That is something which I do no believe. I am bereft of belief. I am a person that does not believe such an unpredictable scenario. When it comes to believing this situation, I find myself lacking. As far as people who believe what you have described, I would not consider myself a part of that category. Believe...no. Je _tellement_ ne crois pas.

So to clarify, are the spoilers in this book inconsequential, or just watered down for kids?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 12, 2008)

Sarcasm overload much, Jove?


----------



## Billie (May 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qaAS6Ml6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 12, 2008)

Spoiler warning that, would you?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sarcasm overload much, Jove?



What, you don't believe me?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar fandom cares more about shipping? Are you fucking serious?!  You were right, that is completely unbelievable. I don't believe it. That is something which I do no believe. I am bereft of belief. I am a person that does not believe such an unpredictable scenario. When it comes to believing this situation, I find myself lacking.



Well I'd be right with you in making fun of someone, who wasn't me, that made the exact same post as mine but I honestly didn't think the 'shipping aspect of the series ran that deep for many people. I thought a large portion of the fandom liked the show because it was good. Man was I wrong.


----------



## Noah (May 12, 2008)

What's that? A fandom that cares more about shipping than the story and/or main character?

Welcome to 90% of all continuing series' fandoms, kids! 

Obscure and unlikely pairing > Story telling


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Well I'd be right with you in making fun of someone, who wasn't me, that made the exact same post as mine but I honestly didn't think the 'shipping aspect of the series ran that deep for many people. I thought a large portion of the fandom liked the show because it was good. Man was I wrong.



Kids like romance. So are the spoilers from the book just not noteworthy, or substantial but at a grade-school complexity? If I read this book tomorrow, will I ruin the finale for myself, considering that I want to go into the finale cold?


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2008)

IS THAT SOME SHIPPING I SEE?!?!

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Kids like romance. So are the spoilers from the book just not noteworthy, or substantial but at a grade-school complexity? If I read this book tomorrow, will I ruin the finale for myself, considering that I want to go into the finale cold?



It's just a heavily condensed adaptation aimed at 4th grade level readers.
Yeah you'll definitely ruin the finale for yourself and find yourself asking more questions then when you went in. Lots of gaps, very vague on things.
Hold out for the 92 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

I just caught up with the series so can you guys answer a few of my questions?

1-When does Season 3 finale air?

2-Any news on a season 4?

3-And wtf is this "Shipping" stuff your all on about?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's just a heavily condensed adaptation aimed at 4th grade level readers.
> Yeah you'll definitely ruin the finale for yourself and find yourself asking more questions then when you went in. Lots of gaps, very vague on things.
> Hold out for the 92 minutes.



Now that I think about it, I'm kind of surprised you read them. But at least you helped me stay away from it.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just caught up with the series so can you guys answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1-When does Season 3 finale air?
> 
> ...



1. July, exact date unknown

2. Technically, there will not be a "season 4." The story of Zuko and Aang ends here. There might be a "season one" of another story, or an off-shoot. 

3. "Shipping" is what Avatar is actually about. 'Tis romance, young squire. Sometimes it comes in three's and four's. TYSUKKA CAN STILL HAPPEN!!


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2008)

You mean Tokka with Ty Lee as a mistress on the side.


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2008)

BURN I SAY BURN!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 12, 2008)

Sylar knows how it works.


----------



## Ziko (May 12, 2008)

Haha, this thread is funny 

Anyway, I'm sorry to admit it..but..I love shippings! Though, I love the actual story more, and Aang's journey meas alot more than some romantic couples!

Edit: Is Sozin's Comet a novel? And has it been scanned and uploaded on the net?


----------



## Silvermyst (May 12, 2008)

Ah make it go away! Damn Internet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2008)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 13, 2008)

Epic rant! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSaRrPNwLTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Question (May 13, 2008)

That man in the silly mask speaks much wisdom.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 13, 2008)

I feel the same way as that anon guy. What were they thinking?


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 13, 2008)

Sure that wasn't just a joke? The creators always said, that they'd never tell anything about the future-plotline. Isn't it strange, that they suddenly start to say all about it?
Oh, and by the way: Does anybody still have the link to that spoiler book?


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2008)

Haha, epic rant. I'm sorry to say it wont work though..they will never re-write and re-create the last episodes when they have already shown trailers, given out a comic, and the episodes are probably finished already!

Thank god I havent read what happens at the end yet


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 13, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAH! I need to read it XP I always spoil my favourite Tv-Shows, but this time I need a quote from the text.


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I would actually like to read it myself


----------



## Snow (May 13, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> GUYS.
> 
> IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, I WOULD AVOID A LOT OF THE AVATAR COMMUNITIES RIGHT NOW.  THEY'RE PRETTY MUCH ALL FULL OF SPOILERS AND BUTTHURT WANKING.
> 
> ...



Are we talking about a certain popular pairing that everyone knew wasn't going to happen  being confirmed as NOT HAPPENING and the fans BAAAAAWING?


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2008)

OH YES.



I think the official term is 'butthurt.' 



Also, the book isn't a joke.  It's official.  Amazon shipped it way earlier than they were supposed to.  Nobody else is shipping until the 20.

My guess is that Nickeloden pushed Avatar back REALLY quick so they could scramble to get Preggers McSpears to film some episodes before she started showing more.  They dropped the ball, bigtime.  In all honesty, I personally believe that it was supposed to end in June, with more eps coming out within early May, but because that chick got pregnant, funding and airtime had to be moved.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2008)

Yes, the book's existence is truth. In fact, I'm kind of amused by how badly some of you want to read it, since I am holding a physical copy of it in my hands as I'm typing. Yes, I'm typing a post with one hand, which isn't unusual. Desperately clenched in my other hand is a _book_, however, and that is VERY not usual. Anyway, the cover is really spectacular in person, but this is sitting on my desk for two months.


----------



## Snow (May 13, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OH YES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just made something I couldn't have cared less about, into hoping that tramp drowns her sorrows in vodka.

All I saw were pictures and an interview with Mike and Brian, but the pictures were amazing.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yes, the book's existence is truth. In fact, I'm kind of amused by how badly some of you want to read it, since I am holding a physical copy of it in my hands as I'm typing. Yes, I'm typing a post with one hand, which isn't unusual. Desperately clenched in my other hand is a _book_, however, and that is VERY not usual. Anyway, the cover is really spectacular in person, but this is sitting on my desk for two months.



 You bastard


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2008)

For anyone wondering why Mike and Bryan would* totally ruin the ending* to their spectacular series, you can read this little write-up by Kevin Coppa.



> A manufacturer makes a product, in this case the book, and schedules it's production run by the time frame they are told they can expect the best timing to coincide with the licensed propriety.
> 
> This is done months in advance. Production does not happen overnight. So back when the assumed date for the airing of Sozin's Comet was in May, apparently even by Nick, that was the time frame Simon & Schuster aimed for and began writing & printing the books.
> 
> ...



All in all this is worse then when Bryan Konietzko announced that he was leaving Nick a few weeks back to work as character designer for a joint American-Japanese Anime series to be shown in early 2010.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Read the whole spoiler


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2008)

Meh, I won't read text written by people..I hope someone scans the book!


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

It's more like a review that hits the keypoints


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Read the whole spoiler



Well crap.  No Zuko GAR moment?  Lame...


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

No Zutara either....I'm content.  I'm more into Tokka anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though that bit about Ty Lee joining the Kyoshi warriors turned out to be true huh?  Teach them her moves and I wanna see her sisters


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Well crap.  No Zuko GAR moment?  Lame...



Azula is more GAR that Zuko anyway.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that's why everyone is describing Azula going batshit in explicit detail?  Read the spoilers


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2008)

I am totally unable to read anything in this thread without spoiling myself now.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Then spoil yourself, you know you want to

P.S. I read that as "I am totally unable to read anything in this thread without *soiling* myself now.

Thanks a lot guys."


----------



## Stalin (May 13, 2008)

I'd rather watch the finale than read the book.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2008)

read what booK?

did i miss something? link plz


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

I posted a link on the previous page Muk, do you look before you ask?


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

wtf is this shit in my supposed-to-be-spoiler-tagged-and-labeled Avatar thread?


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2008)

Just finished season 1!
It started a bit slow, but really stepped up with the action and story! The characters have really developed and grown! I actually like this show better than Naruto right now! (I don't like Shippuden...) Starting season 2 RIGHT now!


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Keep going mang, your 1/3 way caught up!  How did you like the Siege of the North.

It is spoiler tagged Noah, whether or not you pay attention is your call.


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Keep going mang, your 1/3 way caught up!  How did you like the Siege of the North.
> 
> It is spoiler tagged Noah, whether or not you pay attention is your call.



Posts #6700 and #6701. Thems looks like untagged spoils, regardless of how slight you think they may be.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

I tagged em, what's the spoil?


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2008)

Urgh can't you just make a seperate thread where you speak about the spoilers and simplify things.


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

The line before the tag. Same with with Snow and Yuhi's butthurt comments. I mean, we already knew it was a ridiculous idea, but I could've been one of those delusional fools with the painful bottoms! And if I had been, I would be swearing off the end now and not even bothering with it.

Luckily, I'm not, and never believed it to even be a possiblity, but that's as far as I'm willing to let anyone spoil.

And that Tokka comment is very vague...I don't know what to think of that. But I don't want to!


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

@ Jio: No because this isn't a subforum
@ Noah: Well if it isn't bothering you please shush, or don't read the "spoilers"


----------



## Shade (May 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Well if it isn't bothering you please shush, or don't read the "spoilers"



Or you could tag it properly and not limit this thread only to people who read the spoilers.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Look I tagged properly and what you all are doing is the online equivalent to this

Guy #1 : *whispering*don't tell your brother about you-know-what
Guy #2 : WAIT U MEAN THA FACK THAT HIS WIFE AND KIDS DIED IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT?!?!11ONE OKAY I WONT TELL HIM THAT HIS WIFE AND KIDS DIED IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT11TWO
Brother : ....

If you haven't noticed, I'm the 1st and you are the 2nd guy.  While the competant people who avoid posts with spoiler tags are the brother who are still spoiled by the likes of you


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I read the spoilers. 

"SILVER SANDWHICH" = so GAR.  Totally.


----------



## kakoishii (May 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> All in all this is worse then when Bryan Konietzko announced that he was leaving Nick a few weeks back to work as character designer for a joint American-Japanese Anime series to be shown in early 2010.



dude I dunno about you, but to me that sounds awesome! Any news about what this project entails?


----------



## Dark Aether (May 13, 2008)

I used to watch this show a lot, but I stopped after the first episode of the fire season. I'll probably watch it again some time.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 13, 2008)

Fuck I'm WEAK!!!!
I read the spoilers  I'm so disappointed in myself.
But at the same time, I'm about to die to anticipation of the coming Epicness.


----------



## Ziko (May 13, 2008)

Don't spoil anything, just tell me...is it really that epic?!
Oh, and I'm at the episode after Toph joins now btw


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 13, 2008)

Yea it will  
I expect to see some very beautifully animated scenes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT HIS BOOMERANG & SWORD!!!!!!!!!!!! Why GOD!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Silvermyst (May 13, 2008)

Ah jeez. There's gonna be a lot of people who'll be spoiling in here, aren't there? Even comments like "I know I can't believe X did that to Y!!!" are considered spoils. Might skip this place until July.


----------



## kakoishii (May 13, 2008)

^ it's all in knowing what to avoid. It's naive to think just skipping the spoiler tagged posts will keep you safe, you've also gotta skip the posts that start out as "I just read the spoilers and I'm not gonna ruin anything but...." because we all know that them saying they "won't ruing anything" is simply code for "I'll ruin it a little bit." Once you've read a boat load of posts like those those "little bits" start to add up and you've suddenly been ruined "a lot." So honestly people, anything pertaining to spoilers at all, and I mean AT ALL even if it's just to say you've read them, should be spoiler tagged. It's simple common courtesy.


----------



## Superrazien (May 13, 2008)

Was anyone else shocked Aang got Kataara impregnated.


----------



## Stalin (May 13, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> I used to watch this show a lot, but I stopped after the first episode of the fire season. I'll probably watch it again some time.



Watched the rest of the fucking episodes or I shall pray to the night mother to have the dark brotherhood kill you in your sleep.(That was an elder scrolls 4blivion reference, seriously go watch season 3 and go buy oblivion)


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (May 13, 2008)

anyone seen the leaked ones? "The Boiling Rock pt1&2"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 13, 2008)

^^Everyone in this thread, besides you.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2008)

adult fantasies of katara x Azula


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2008)

What I'm worried about, is knowing which spoilers are good and which aren't when the time for Southern Raiders and Ember Island Players comes.

I can imagine myself looking for info on the next episodes and then getting dumped with how the finale ends.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Bryan leaving Nick?  It's for the best.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> adult fantasies of katara x Azula
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



So you found some shit from the novel huh?


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> What I'm worried about, is knowing which spoilers are good and which aren't when the time for Southern Raiders and Ember Island Players comes.
> 
> I can imagine myself looking for info on the next episodes and then getting dumped with how the finale ends.



same here. weird to know they're already on book four chapter 2


----------



## Graham Aker (May 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> adult fantasies of katara x Azula
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Having read the spoiler just a few minutes ago, I know what that means...

I want to kill someone.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Bryan leaving Nick?  It's for the best.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 14, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Was anyone else shocked Aang got Kataara impregnated.


 I thought it said Iroh got Toph pregnant?


Tiroph FTW!


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So you found some shit from the novel huh?



your point being?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

I complimenting you, I was searching for you-know-who gone you-know-what


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> adult fantasies of katara x Azula
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that from the novel?  Also, are there more scans?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

I just said it was, YK


----------



## Princess Mahi (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Read the whole spoiler



WAAAH! fighting the urge


----------



## Silvermyst (May 14, 2008)

Damn, looks like I really will have to leave the thread. Not because of spoilers, but no one's talking of anything else, so there's nothing to read.


----------



## Koi (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I just said it was, YK




*Spoiler*: __ 



Right, but whereabouts?  I've only seen those few scans with the text on them.




On another note, how do you think Mark Hamill feels?  His only two career successes were both trilogies, lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Last page, just 20 posts, search it.

Actually Mark Hamill enjoyed sucess voicing the Joker on Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## Stalin (May 14, 2008)

Not only that, he's dome some kick-ass roles as villians for cartoons.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I complimenting you, I was searching for you-know-who gone you-know-what



well i found it in the same link as you post the spoilers

its in one of those replies


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> same here. weird to know they're already on book four chapter 2



The hell are you talkin about? Book 3 is the last season.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 15, 2008)

Muk said:


> adult fantasies of katara x Azula
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome pic.


----------



## Cain (May 16, 2008)

Ok i was just wondering i wanna rewatch all the episodes in book 3...  does anyone know where i can find the first 13 chapters, because i can see 14 & 15.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2008)

Cain said:


> Ok i was just wondering i wanna rewatch all the episodes in book 3...  does anyone know where i can find the first 13 chapters, because i can see 14 & 15.


*HxH chapter 279 by Binktopia*


----------



## Toushin Raizen (May 16, 2008)

Any word on when 3x16 is being released? I waited so long for 3x14 and 3x15

Thank you.


----------



## Cain (May 16, 2008)

Thanks i got this from here.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2008)

It sucks that Katara won't end up with Zuko, Aang's far to short for her


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2008)

Toushin Raizen said:


> Any word on when 3x16 is being released? I waited so long for 3x14 and 3x15
> 
> Thank you.



did you not see the nickelodian add? it said july

for american's it will be in july when all the finale is coming together


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It sucks that Katara won't end up with Zuko, Aang's far to short for her



Kid's got balls.  And abs, if you've seen the cover for Sozin's comet.


----------



## Princess Mahi (May 16, 2008)

july is so far away. wat have we to discuss?


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2008)

What you talkin bout Bruce Willis?


----------



## Jo Boy Friend (May 18, 2008)

I'm glad Mai and Ty Lee betrayed Azula. But I wonder how can Mai beat all those gaurds with her throwable knives and they're on a metal Ship wouldn't her knives be too shallow to cut metal? Still Mai's badass for saving Zuko.


----------



## Stalin (May 18, 2008)

We need another leak.


----------



## Snow (May 18, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> We need another leak.



Understatement of century.

This is the longest two months, ever.


----------



## +Skyline+ (May 18, 2008)

The Boiling Rock was a  very awesome episode. 

if anyone wants to watch every avatar episode at one place  go here:

*HxH chapter 279 by Binktopia*


I love that site its got every episode in the entire seires so far.

yeah July seems like forever...

but hopefully the Aang Vs. Ozai battle will be an awesome one.


----------



## Shade (May 18, 2008)

Did anyone here watch Forbidden Kingdom? The battle between the Money King and the Jade Emperor at the beginning of the movie was totally reminiscent of ATLA. The way the Emperor can "bend" space was totally like air-bending. I hope the ATLA live-action movie is somewhat like that.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2008)

^I personally can't wait to see teenagers kissing each other than the action.
**


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

^ Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 19, 2008)

^maybe he's a teenager too but that wouldnt make any sense a teenager in a forum about a teen show??? impossible


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

whats so special about two teenagers kising each other? I persoanlly want to see who  they cast for the movie, hopefully not a bunch of 25 year olds:S

And when the fuck does Sozin's Comet come out? I've been waiting a week!!


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2008)

The book?  It's supposed to be out tomorrow (May 20), but Amazon I'm pretty sure was the only place that actually shipped early-- May 9, the original release date.


----------



## DominusDeus (May 19, 2008)

Shade said:


> Did anyone here watch Forbidden Kingdom? The battle between the Money King and the Jade Emperor at the beginning of the movie was totally reminiscent of ATLA. The way the Emperor can "bend" space was totally like air-bending. I hope the ATLA live-action movie is somewhat like that.



Slightly off topic, but given that The Forbidden Kingdom's budget was $55M and had epic fight scenes, it should give people hope for the live action Dragonball with its $100M budget, as well as M. Night's Avatar. If they could do what they did in The Forbidden Kingdom with $50M, I can only mentally orgasm at what can be done with $100M.

Some popular movies with $100M budgets or less:

Terminator 2: Judgment Day
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian
Speed Racer
National Treasure
The Fifth Element
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Independence Day
The Matrix
Jumanji
300
Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2008)

"my first girlfriend turned into the moon"
"thats rough buddy"


----------



## Mat?icha (May 19, 2008)

kinda late, but i watched two leaked episodes. both are great, amazing.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

Alvin and the Chipmunks wasn't popular so there was no need for the budget to be high.



Mat?icha said:


> *kinda late*, but i watched two leaked episodes. both are great, amazing.



No kidding


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2008)

THERE CAN NOT BE ZUKO X KATARA!!! ZUKO ALREADY HAS A GIRLFRIEND THAT FUCKINGS OWNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziko (May 19, 2008)

I'm halfway through the third book now, and I have never watched a show so quickly before. I love all the characters, but Toph has to be my favourite. She is so...Badass.
I also like the humor in the show, Sokka is so funny xD
The romance, action, drama...its all so great! 

Oh, and btw: If someone gets the Sozin's Comet GN, please scan!


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

So you're a Tokka supporter right?


----------



## Snow (May 19, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> ^I personally can't wait to see teenagers kissing each other than the action.
> **


 
No one here knows how to check um tags apparently.

This is a very insightful look into the mind of pairing-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), however.


----------



## Ziko (May 19, 2008)

As in Toph and Sokka? Hell yeah! 
Kataang and Tokka ftw 

I love the romance in Avatar 

Edit: HAHA, watching the episode where Aang is getting nervous xD So damn funny XD


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

Good, you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Trias (May 19, 2008)

Sigh. Shippings.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2008)

The best thing ever right?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2008)

Just caught up and this show is awsome, the only thing that confuses me is how did Nickelodean get this show before CN?

Also where can I find the leaked episodes?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Just caught up and this show is awsome, the only thing that confuses me is how did Nickelodean get this show before CN?
> 
> Also where can I find the leaked episodes?



Nick got the show because of the good relationship between creators Mike DiMartino/Bryan Konietzko and Nick VP (at the time) Eric Coleman. Basically, Coleman pushed the show through and made sure that Mike and Bryan were allowed to create the show properly.


There are no leaked episodes at the moment. Episodes 101-311 have aired on television, and 312-315 has recently been released on DVD. These episodes can be watched at .  The only "leak" at the moment is an infuriating goddamn book that was just released that is an adaption of the four-part series finale.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Nick got the show because of the good relationship between creators Mike DiMartino/Bryan Konietzko and Nick VP (at the time) Eric Coleman. Basically, Coleman pushed the show through and made sure that Mike and Bryan were allowed to create the show properly.
> 
> 
> There are no leaked episodes at the moment. Episodes 101-311 have aired on television, and 312-315 has recently been released on DVD. These episodes can be watched at .  The only "leak" at the moment is an infuriating goddamn book that was just released that is an adaption of the four-part series finale.



Ah, thanks for the info


----------



## Noah (May 19, 2008)

Aww, wtf. This thread gets bumped only to go back to shipping. Didn't we go over this already? Hawkka ftw. End discussion.


----------



## Ziko (May 19, 2008)

Just caught up..So now I'm a member of the "GOD I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL JULY!!!" Fanclub...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 20, 2008)

^^I think everyone else will agree with me when I say, fuckin sucks for you.
This is not a club you would want to be a part of.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2008)

Seriously, Avatar withdrawals are hectic, you've only dug yourself a hole.

I think I'm going to have a natural hatred for everyone who picks up the series when it's finished.

Bastards wait for nothing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2008)

After this, the show is over. And maybe Mike and Bryan find a way to navigate through Nick legal and executive labyrinths and make another series of the show, but for now, this is it. I'd recommend to everyone to savor these last two months.*



*Even the ones that are slaves to their appetites and spoiled yourselves with that fucking book.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2008)

I avoided that book completely. I will be unspoiled


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

Guys...I'm thinking about raiding Nick studios for the rest of the episodes, who wants in?


----------



## Ziko (May 20, 2008)

I'm in man! Let's do it!

Edit: HERE

Guess it's posted already but still..that was awesome xD

Oh, and Avatar Spirit.net says the new ep is released 14th of July and the movie 2nd July 2010.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

14 of July is a terrible date!!! I won't be able to watch it till mid-august


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2008)

It's 14*th* of July, I kinda guessed as much.  July 2nd is kinda gay though in 3 years.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

I missed the *th* because I was angry


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2008)

Guess I haven't been keeping up with the latest developments. So the DVD that was released had 3 new episodes? I need to go search online for them.


----------



## +Skyline+ (May 20, 2008)

it looks like Sozins comet the book wasn't too good.
check out these reviews on amazon.

 Dont' bother. Really., May 13, 2008-Stars-1-
By  Twilight Reader (USA) - See all my reviews 

Even keeping in mind that this is an adaptation of Avatar: the Last Airbender, and is aimed at the 8-12 set, this book is dull and poorly written. The first person narrative, intended to give the reader insight into the character's thoughts and feelings, comes off as just plain silly. "Oh boy, I can't believe this is happening...she's leaning in...she's kissing me!" Upon reading this, my 8-year-old promptly began to making gagging noises. Even worse were the interviews at the end, where the creators rather rudely snubbed a large population of their fans by calling them "kids" and making it seem as though they were enjoying a joke at the expense of their fandom. In all, this book was a waste of money, and if the cartoon follows this predictable storyline, it won't be worth watching.  Comment | Permalink | Was this review helpful to you?  (Report this) 




   2 of 3 people found the following review helpful: 
 Obviously An Avatar Airhead Wrote This..., May 13, 2008 
By  Amanda Whipp "Kibitzer Triplet" (Western Maryland) - See all my reviews-Stars-3-


I think that the book could have been written better. In fact, the prose is so dull that it makes me think that I can write my own version of this fantastic story and do much better. 

I've been a fan of Avatar for a very long time. I bought this book purely for spoilers, and though it did the job well, I found myself bored at the poor writing. I gave this book a three because it fulfilled its informational purposes (and gave me a free poster). But honestly, after July when the real episodes come on, I see this book going out of print.  




yeah...so hopefully the actual episode's will be better.


----------



## Stalin (May 20, 2008)

I hope they have like a marathon of new episodes on july 14th so we can get to the finale quicker.


If I ever see that book, I'll just steal the poster. Its like when I stole those posters from the pokemon DP strategy guide cause the guide sucked ass


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> July 2nd is kinda gay though in 3 years.



Can a date have a sexual preference?
That'd be interesting.


By the way, this person -


> Even worse were the interviews at the end, where the creators rather rudely snubbed a large population of their fans by calling them "kids" and making it seem as though they were enjoying a joke at the expense of their fandom. In all, this book was a waste of money, and if the cartoon follows this predictable storyline, it won't be worth watching.



...Is an idiot. I completely hope that this person is disappointed immensely by the finale and that she leaves the fandom completely. First of all Mike and Bryan are men in their 30's and many of these shippers are in their teens so calling them "kids" isn't completely out of place. The show has a young viewership, they're douchebags for acknowledging this? Not everyone is a mother of an 8-year old like she is. It's a Kids show damnit! "Joke at the expense of the fandom"?
I'm sorry but many of us are into the show for the story not imagined romances. The funny this is that it's not a predictable storyline...what you expect to happen takes an entirely different turn which makes room for unpredictability. This person is a pissed-off shipper with nothing better to do than make up a story about her 8-year who "started promptly gagging" upon reading the book. *B.S.*!

By the way I'm not defending the book, could give two hoots...But this person saw something that wasn't there and I have to call her out. So *Ninja Of Destiny* don't put your trust in any of these reviews, of course the finale will be much better.


----------



## Stalin (May 20, 2008)

The reviewer didn't sem like a shipper to me, she just commented the dialouge sounding silly.


----------



## Ziko (May 20, 2008)

Dude, this is killing me..I mean, I watched the whole third season (Up untill ep 15 of course) in 1 day! And now I need more!!! I need more avatar!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> The reviewer didn't sem like a shipper to me, she just commented the dialouge sounding silly.



She already knew going in that the book was aimed at the 8-12 year old set so what was she expecting? Although if Avatar fans just want it as a collector's item then that's Okay but she did go off into the same 'shipping nonsense that I saw once the spoilers hit the net. I don't remember anyone else complaining about that interview with M&B.

There comes an age where we stop reading Judy Blume books and go onto Catcher In The Rye. What genius was she expecting out of something from the Scholastic Book Club?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Seriously, Avatar withdrawals are hectic, you've only dug yourself a hole.
> 
> *I think I'm going to have a natural hatred for everyone who picks up the series when it's finished.
> 
> Bastards wait for nothing.*



Lol, I actually think I will too. I can't wait for someone to come online in the near future talking about, OMFG!!!!!!!! AVATAR is teh sh1tz!! I watched every episode in 2 days. Their asses will be mine.


----------



## The Question (May 21, 2008)

Speaking of Avatar, I just introduced it to a German friend not long ago.  She had never heard of it before.


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

I found episodes 14 and 15. Now just to watch them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol, I actually think I will too. I can't wait for someone to come online in the near future talking about, OMFG!!!!!!!! AVATAR is teh sh1tz!! I watched every episode in 2 days. Their asses will be mine.



I hear ya there.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> Speaking of Avatar, I just introduced it to a German friend not long ago. She had never heard of it before.



I never heard of it either, I watched the Season 3 finale trailer on Youtube (with the screaming) and thought that looks decent. A week later I'd seen all the eps, tho I've yet to see the Tokka fuss, she's like 10, Im sure its illegal.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2008)

They're all pretty much underage. 9/10ths of pairings out there are, really. It's kinda disturbing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

Thats why Zuttra is the best, its the only pairing thats not a felony


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thats why Zuttra is the best, its the only pairing thats not a felony



Except katara's like 13.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

Better 13 than 10

And hey Timbers


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

Toph is 12/13 and Katara is 14.

There


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2008)

Aang is 110. 

He's only second to Wolverine as the ultimate paedo in fiction.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

He's 112/113, where are you guys getting this 10 business from?


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

> He's 112/113,



Thats much worse Mider.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

Maybay:heehee But it beats Kyoshi who was a giant of a woman that lived to age 230 without being frozen.

2 foot long, cobwebbed pussy


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

No way in hell did it have cobwebs


----------



## Superrazien (May 21, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Aang is 110.
> 
> He's only second to Wolverine as the ultimate paedo in fiction.



What about Inuyasha hes some 200+ and in love with a 14 year old.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2008)

Aren't you American?  Show some pride.



Superrazien said:


> What about Inuyasha hes some 200+ and in love with a 14 year old.



15.


----------



## Ziko (May 21, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> I'm really interested in watching this series, but i've been hesitant because of two things.
> 
> 1. It's made by Nickolodeon, so it might be childish.
> 2. It's an cartoon by Americans, so there wont be much death/violence like in anime.
> ...



1. Yes, it's made by Nickelodeon and yes, it's made for kids, but it's still worth watching!

2. Well, there isn't really much death and violence but they talk about death and dying and it isnt as "kid friendly" as most other cartoons.

If I were you I'd watch it. It has an interesting story, the characters are all awesome and you really start to love them and the character development is perfect! I'd say Avatar beats most ANIME's with it's character development!
It starts out pretty slow, and I think everything except the last 3 episodes in Season 1 was..meh, but after that it really gets awesome!

CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> 2. It's an cartoon by Americans, so there wont be much death/violence like in anime.



Please don't ever watch the show.


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> I'm really interested in watching this series, but i've been hesitant because of two things.
> 
> 1. It's made by Nickolodeon, so it might be childish.
> 2. It's an cartoon by Americans, so there wont be much death/violence like in anime.
> ...



There are a lot of adult cartoons in america.


----------



## Noah (May 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Please don't ever watch the show.



And don't ever buy a Wii either. lolmario4kidz, indeed.


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2008)

Its idoits like that that make me fell ashame to be an anime fan.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 21, 2008)

I love Avatar:The Last Airbender, its my favorite TV show currently.
I also bought the 3rd DVD of Season 3 and the "Unaired Episodes" are awesome.


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2008)

There's not a whole lot of outright death and violence, but.. look, the Fire Nation blatently comitted genocide against the Air Nomads.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 22, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> I'm really interested in watching this series, but i've been hesitant because of two things.
> 
> 1. It's made by Nickolodeon, so it might be childish.
> 2. It's an cartoon by Americans, so there wont be much death/violence like in anime.
> ...



Just watch it, fuck the questions, just watch.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 22, 2008)

I just finally started watching this show, and god damn is it awesome. I watched all of Book 2 in a day...I mean shit, I haven't sat and watched a show like that in so long. I love it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> I love Avatar:The Last Airbender, its my favorite TV show currently.
> I also bought the 3rd DVD of Season 3 and the "Unaired Episodes" are awesome.



Looking at your avatar and sig, you have made the wisest choice.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

What I don't like about the series are the Dai-le, how can they be such traitors? It makes zero sense.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What I don't like about the series are the Dai-le, how can they be such traitors? It makes zero sense.



Traitors to Long Feng or Traitors to the entire Earth Kingdom?


----------



## Koi (May 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What I don't like about the series are the Dai-le, how can they be such traitors? It makes zero sense.



I think their allegiance probably just goes to the highest bidder.


----------



## laly (May 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I think their allegiance probably just goes to the highest bidder.



That, and they know better than to cross Azula .. I wonder how she's gonna be like now that ty lee and mai betrayed her, I mean after she's done digesting the fact.

I miss Avatar 
I really wanna know how it ends, though no spoilers for me so nothing else to do but wait


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 22, 2008)

Now that I'm home, I've got access to digital cable again, so I started watching Avatar reruns.

There is one thing that bothers me now. Why did Long Feng think that it was a good idea to make an enemy of the Avatar? If he just asked them not to make a fuss and led them to a General or two, he might have made it out okay. But no, he to chose the overt route.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What I don't like about the series are the Dai-le, how can they be such traitors? It makes zero sense.




Who exactly is that in your sig? Also, the Dai-le makes perfect sense. It wass stated that the Earth Kings had not known about the war for 100 years, so that means the Dai-Le was always traitorous. Long Feng was just the latest leader in a long line of them.


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

So does anyone think M. Night and MTV films will do Avatar Justice? Anyone got any good picks for Aang, Zuko, Katara, ect.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2008)

The thing I think that M. Night has going for him is that it was his kids who got him into Avatar, so hopefully they'll kinda be able to steer him a little bit as to what he should do, you know?

Doubtful, though.  This is wishful thinking.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

What's the last good thing M.Night did? Unbreakable. It's not boding well for Avatar.


----------



## Gamble (May 23, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> What's the last good thing M.Night did? Unbreakable. It's not boding well for Avatar.



I don't recall him doing anything groundbreaking for the past 10 years. Actually, I wouldn't even consider him to be all that good to begin with. The Sixth Sense is probably the only movie that got any positive feedback.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

> Who exactly is that in your sig?



Its a character called Van from Vision of Escaflowne.

I think M. Night could bring something to the series, he a decent enough of a director, it depends on how he uses the budget and who he casts.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2008)

He has his moments, I personally think The Village was the largest load of shit since Battlefield: Earth


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2008)

The Village was a big ass lulz, that movie had potential but god it was shit


----------



## Stalin (May 23, 2008)

I thought the village was shit because I hated the twist and the ending sucked.


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Dam I think Avatar will be M.Nights first movie without a twist at the end. Well hopefully there is no twist ment to surprize fans, and will probably only piss them off.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2008)

Well, _Lady in the Water_ didn't have a twist. Of course, it was a movie entirely about what an unrivaled genius M. Night himself is, and how his vision is under assault by executives and distorted by critics. But above all, it's a love letter to himself cleverly disguised as an allegory about his own brilliant creativity. 

The only problem is that he forgot that allegory is supposed to use people and things and actions to symbolize and represent other things and actions. He just made it blatant and unambiguous, right down to retaining himself as the brilliant writer character.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, _Lady in the Water_ didn't have a twist.



Actually, it did.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its a character called Van from Vision of Escaflowne.
> 
> I think M. Night could bring something to the series, he a decent enough of a director, it depends on how he uses the budget and who he casts.



That doesn't look like Van at all, I actually thought it was an artist rendering of Zuko. I thought this because of the red around his left eye.


----------



## Saraku (May 25, 2008)

I think that M. Night definatly isnt the safe option but he definatly brings something new to the table, Im just looking forward to seeing how awsome Waterbending will look! Not to go off topic but I think that if the new Dragonball Z adaptation that is coming out soon is a success then i definatly believe this could too! I just hope they dont make it too childish!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> That doesn't look like Van at all, I actually thought it was an artist rendering of Zuko. I thought this because of the red around his left eye.



Lol I thought it was an artist rendering of Jet.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

I think this has a much better chance of being a success than DBZ, this would be more suited to a movie format, DB will be a joke.



> Lol I thought it was an artist rendering of Jet



Like hell could Jet look as badass as Van, tho I guess he looks abit like Zuko.


----------



## Ziko (May 25, 2008)

Just found the Sozins Comet book scanned!
And, I'm sorry fellow Avatar fans, but I can't take this anymore..I'm reading it!


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Don't do it Ziko hang in there for a month!!!


----------



## Stalin (May 25, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Just found the Sozins Comet book scanned!
> And, I'm sorry fellow Avatar fans, but I can't take this anymore..I'm reading it!



Luckily I had the patience to not to read it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 25, 2008)

So, is Jet really dead? I really liked him as a character. I was sad to see him go. I mean,  no one ever said, He's Dead, officially. So I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2008)

Nah he's dead. Dead as fuck, i mean it's not even possible for him to be deader.
And the creators confirmed it in an interview when they were at some convention
of some sorts, I could look for it for you but its probably gonna be a huge pain in the 
ass to be find.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

Ill just take your word for it. I'll miss him. He didn't even really get a chance to redeem himself. Also, Toph and Sokka should totally get together.  Or Sokka and Katara


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2008)

So another falls to that accursed book? I will not be reading it however, and I'm glad discussion has moved away, to, uh, whatever it is we're talking about now.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Just found the Sozins Comet book scanned!
> And, I'm sorry fellow Avatar fans, but I can't take this anymore..I'm reading it!



Links, now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that didn't like Jet? He was whiny and annoying.



> Links, now.



Don't do it Mider, just hang in there man!!!!


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2008)

I'm indifferent to spoiling remember?  I know the ending now I want pics.


----------



## Ziko (May 26, 2008)

Link removed

There you go 
There isn't really many pic's though.


----------



## laly (May 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I the only one that didn't like Jet? He was whiny and annoying.



I agree. I didn't like him either, I was all for Katara kicking his ass . 
Though his death was still shocking. I seriously didn't expect that to happen.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> here
> 
> There you go
> There isn't really many pic's though.




Couldn't resist the temptation. 
Currently downloading.


----------



## Ziko (May 26, 2008)

Oh god no! What have I done!? 

I havent read it yet. Read the first few pages, but then I went to sleep


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2008)

Can you blog them for online viewing please?


----------



## Ziko (May 26, 2008)

I'm sorry dude, but I don't know how to do that :S


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

No one even noticed my i*c*st pervertedness. I am sad now


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 26, 2008)

well for those of us who dont want to get spoiled how about we talk about future avatar series that might happen? I'm really hoping for the new main characters to specialize in the sub-types of bending such as woodbending and sandbending and any other sub-types they can think of making. Soo discuss what other sub types of bending there might be.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

Future Avatar series?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 26, 2008)

Well The "rumored" future avtar series that"might" happen.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> No one even noticed my i*c*st pervertedness. I am sad now


I noticed, but it lacked Tiroph so I lacked motivation to point it out.


TIROPH FTW!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 26, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I noticed, but it lacked Tiroph so I lacked motivation to point it out.
> 
> 
> TIROPH FTW!!!



Who the fuck is Tiroph? I know who Toph is.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Who the fuck is Tiroph? I know who Toph is.


Iroh*x*Toph 

Tiroph They're just that "entangled."


----------



## Billie (May 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> here
> 
> There you go
> There isn't really many pic's though.



 pretty ending


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

im not getting myself spoiled


----------



## Noah (May 26, 2008)

Hey Blackssk, you wanna spoiler your sig or something? Just because you make nice AMVs doesn't mean you should ruin the goddamn final battle for the rest of us.


----------



## Stalin (May 26, 2008)

Thaks for spoiling the final battle fro us, blackssk.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

blackssk said:


> pretty ending



 

and i was hoping for a Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events type ending


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2008)

I will not be spoiled.  Those that post spoilers


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2008)

Whoa.. spoilers for the final episode!?!? 

I havent been here since the 3rd of Feb.. 

I stopped at the boiling rock part II. Is that the latest one?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2008)

Nah, BR 2 was the most recent. A graphic novel of the finale has been released, but I maintain that it will never compare to the real thing, and reading it would be spoiling yourself.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2008)

^ lol, i can read it. It'll be just like reading the manga for naruto.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, but I don't care about the future of that manga. This is the finale of Avatar. It's only right to try and make it a little special, you know?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2008)

lol, yeah. 

All i want to know if Aang died or not. 

I wont read it but i'd like to know if Aang died..


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2008)

Less than a month till we find out in glorious finale episodes.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 27, 2008)

less than a month!?!


avatar is ending in a month!!?


how many episodes left?


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ lol, i can read it. It'll be just like reading the manga for naruto.



That good huh?


----------



## Superrazien (May 27, 2008)

I cant believe


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang Died, and Katara got with Zuko


----------



## Superstarseven (May 27, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> less than a month!?!
> 
> 
> avatar is ending in a month!!?
> ...



Well technically since you weren't supposed to see the episodes until they aired in America, 10 episodes.
6 Episodes if you've seen The Boiling Rock 2-parter.\
By the way reading the Sozin's Comet adaptation really isn't a graphic novel as Tuarus said so it wouldn't be like reading the Naruto manga. It _is_ a book with illustrations though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Well technically since you weren't supposed to see the episodes until they aired in America, 10 episodes.
> .



We weren't supposed to see them when they were airing on YTV or uploaded from a rogue video clerk; now that they're out on DVD, it's fair game. The question is whether Nick will air 312-315; I wouldn't put it past them to skip them. 

July 14th is a Monday. Assuming that July 14th is still the return date, I think the likely scenario would be:

Monday, July 14: 312
Tuesday, July 15: 313
Wednesday, July 16: 314
Thursday, July 17: 315
Friday, July 18: 316


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2008)

They're gonna air the last 4 eps as a 2 hour movie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 27, 2008)

Can't wait. I'm really thinking about spoiling myself, but I shouldn't. the Boiling Rock owned though.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

*That show's one of the most popular cartoons in my country.*

*I watch it. Even my mom watches it. XD*

*I have some theories that I have discovered while reading an article in the magazine. If you want, I can post it here. But it's not mine. It belongs to the members of the KHQ board who originally had thought up of the theories.*

*That show is very popular here and it's spelled nickelodeon not nickelodean.*

**


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info sakura


----------



## Billie (May 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RAVn4WYkgMM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2008)

Great news, everyone! The release date for the Book 3 box set has been revealed: *September 16th*. The DVD covers have always been exceptional, but the Box Set covers have been the best of the bunch, and this one does not disappoint:



Godammit, that Ozai silhouette is cool. As usual, there will be five discs, with the four volumes that have already been released and an additional disc of extras. None of the extras have been announced, but expect the 2007 SDCC panel, in it's entirety, to be one of the extras, as Nick confirmed they taped it for DVD. 

I'd love to see some commercials on there, because the commercial for the book 2 finale (219-220) was awesome, and was one of the videos that was unfortunately lost in the Viacom-Youtube scuffle.


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]RAVn4WYkgMM[/YOUTUBE]​



Thatawas fucking epic.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 28, 2008)

I can't believe I'm not reading my own thread in fear of being spoiled.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 29, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I cant believe
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Whoa,whoa, whoa.. Seriously!? 

Or are you just joking.. :S


----------



## Koi (May 29, 2008)

Whoa, the box set cover would make a BITCHIN' poster.   I want one.


----------



## spirishman (May 29, 2008)

I really hope they make another avatar series, but like with a previous avatar we haven't seen or some shit you know?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 29, 2008)

Well, I done did it. I spoiled myself by reading the book, and I'm a bit disappointed with the ending.

That's all I'm saying, you can PM me if you want to know the reason why.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 29, 2008)

^ Ha, yeah I read the first 2 or 3 pages, but then forced myself to delete it from my computer so I wouldn't ruin any more.  It's hard being spoiler free when it's so easy to access.


----------



## Ziko (May 29, 2008)

God DAMN that DVD cover looked awesome!
I'm considering buying the DVD's, to support this AWESOME show, AND to get those awesome Box-arts!


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

Atleast teh box sets are cheap, I was gonna buy FLCL only to find out one Ep costs $20


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2008)

Despite the fact that I unwittingly clicked on one or two spoiler tabs here, I closed them really fast.

I refuse your spoilers.


----------



## Ziko (May 29, 2008)

I seriously need some avatar right now! Isn't there ANYTHING I can watch/read/Play/anything out there on the internet?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2008)

The box set looks awesome 

I can't believe I spoiled myself


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 29, 2008)

How do I open rars?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2008)

Haven't been to this in a while, any new episodes since Burning Rock 1 & 2?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 29, 2008)

^^Nope 
Just massive spoilers.


----------



## spirishman (May 30, 2008)

That alternate history thing is pretty tight


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2008)

^Glad to see i'm not the only one who was reading this.
It would be sweet if Brian & Mike decided to make an OVA or special about this story.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2008)

Trea supports Zutara. It's over, you guys won, I acknowledge it now.


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 6, 2008)

^lol, dare I ask?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2008)

Deviantart thing. Nonetheless, any news on the airdate for The Southern Raiders?


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2008)

weren't they going to start it in july? the super avatar ending something month or something


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Idiots, why are they waiting till July?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Idiots, why are they waiting till July?



Because they like screwing with us?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Idiots, why are they waiting till July?



Well, that would be because they're idiots. The airing Book 3 has been an disaster, only mitigated by some amazing episodes. At this point, however, it's only a month's wait. Then the show's over.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 7, 2008)

As exciting to see the ad for "New episodes of Avatar for 10 straight weeks" Nick should have stuck to their old programming pattern of airing Avatar which was 2 episodes straight, take a week off, 2 episodes after that then 2 weeks off...so on and so forth.
To be honest it's still pretty awful but that 6 month wait between episode 11 and 12 is insane. By the time the series finale airs this whole season will have taken 10 months to complete. The announcement for a third season was made all the way back in July of 2006.
What a torturous way to watch a program.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay everyone since this schedule has been terrible, I call for an epic rewatch of the whole series 2 weeks prior to the finale.  The idea was inspired from the TTGL thread.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'm in.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

Get this OP to put the announcement on the....OP


----------



## Stalin (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll glady participate.


----------



## Snow (Jun 8, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Okay everyone since this schedule has been terrible, I call for an epic rewatch of the whole series 2 weeks prior to the finale.  The idea was inspired from the TTGL thread.



Oh screw you!

I deleted my entire collection 2 weeks ago for the harddrive space.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm introducing my friend (who runs on crappy dialup) to avatar episodes. We're starting book three soon. So we can burn though that and watch the finale afterwards.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2008)

Are the spoilers over yet in the thread?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2008)

Seem to be. You resisted the book of evil as well, huh man?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hell yea! For me, It started with the tv show and it is going to end with the tv show!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2008)

I hear ya, man.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm glad I resisted that stupid book.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2008)

I, unfortunately clicked a few spoilers tabs in this thread while not thinking, so I've been spoiled a little.

Nonetheless, it is the show I will watch, not the book I will read.


----------



## Noah (Jun 8, 2008)

The only spoiler I stumbled upon was that goddamn avatar/sig set of the final battle someone had. You know...the most important part. 

Anyway, I approve of a mass rewatching! But it should be structured! Something like one episode per day so that we can all discuss them and be on the same page. Of course...that means we need to start 56 days before _Nick_ catches up to _us_.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I've watched over almost all of the avatar episodes.

After watching it i realized something.

There aren't any advanced version of air techniques.

With Water you have the blood bending
Earth you have metal bending
and fire you have the lightning attacks.

But air doesn't have anything like that


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 8, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Well I've watched over almost all of the avatar episodes.
> 
> After watching it i realized something.
> 
> ...



That has actually been bothering me for about a year now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2008)

We've had quite a few discussions on it. I think the general idea from those trying to think of somethings is Vacuum or Gravity, but I don't think we'll ever find out. Maybe just more varied uses for Airbending, as Aang doesn't use much cutting wind, only blunt force.


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 9, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Well I've watched over almost all of the avatar episodes.
> 
> After watching it i realized something.
> 
> ...


I've always seen the bending water into ice as the step up into something more advanced ya know since blood bending imo is kind of just a show of a water bender's true control of manipulating anything that contains water.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> There aren't any advanced version of air techniques.
> 
> With Water you have the blood bending *and healing*
> Earth you have metal bending *and sand bending*
> and fire you have the lightning attacks *and blue fire*.


Well, you have to take into consideration that all the airbenders, except Aang, were killed, and that airbending has been gone for a long time. Aang was too young to have learned any of the too advanced forms of airbending.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2008)

Water has plant and blood bending. It's not so much different, like ice is, it's just an improved control over smaller amounts of water, the water in plants, the water in blood, etc.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd love to see Aang master some new techniques for Air bending. That would be cool. Wonder what they'd be though.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 9, 2008)

maybe weatherbending? or maybe he can pull a sith and use force choke by keeping the air out of the lungs


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 9, 2008)

^ hmm, in theory a waterbender who is able to do blood bending could in fact manipulate weather.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 9, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> and healing
> and sand bending
> and blue fire.



Healing would be a correct, as others have said, blood, plant, and ice bending are just other forms of water control. 

Sand is just another form of "Earth" consisting of minerals.

Blue fire is just normal fire, albeit hotter than a typical flame (red fire is the coolest, white fire is the hottest).



Waffles and Pancakes said:


> maybe weatherbending? or maybe he can pull a sith and use force choke by keeping the air out of the lungs





kakoishii said:


> ^ hmm, in theory a waterbender who is able to do blood bending could in fact manipulate weather.



Not really. They may be able to move clouds and make it rain, snow, or hail, but they couldn't control other aspects of the weather such as wind and lightning. 
From a purely scientific standpoint, an Airbender could be able to control the weather. They can move the clouds and increase or decrease the updraft, making it rain or snow, etc. While the formation of lightning is still a mystery, it's known that lightning is created from particles rubbing together in the upper atmosphere (it has been a while though, I may be slightly mistaken). And of course, such things as hurricanes and tornadoes are obvious abilities of an Airbender (depending on skill).

I would like to think of a different sub-ability for an Airbender though since Weatherbending combines attributes from Waterbending and Firebending, which doesn't make it a wholly unique ability. If anything, Weatherbending should be an ability reserved for an Avatar.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Well, you have to take into consideration that all the airbenders, except Aang, were killed, and that airbending has been gone for a long time. Aang was too young to have learned any of the too advanced forms of airbending.



Aang had pretty much mastered airbening.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Aang had pretty much mastered airbending.



I wouldn't say _mastered_, but more like complete understands. I have to agree with Canute87, every other element has some kind of 'second' ability, but we have yet to see that with airbending. 

And Aang going into the Avatar state and then doing some kind of second ability doesn't or shouldn't really count because no one else can go into the avatar state and they accomplished the 'second' ability by themselves.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I wouldn't say _mastered_, but more like complete understands. I have to agree with Canute87, every other element has some kind of 'second' ability, but we have yet to see that with airbending.
> 
> And Aang going into the Avatar state and then doing some kind of second ability doesn't or shouldn't really count because no one else can go into the avatar state and they accomplished the 'second' ability by themselves.



Unless we see a second ability in the next six episodes, I doubt there is one.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Unless we see a second ability in the next six episodes, I doubt there is one.



Exactly. 
Then again he's only one hundred and twelve years old. Where as everyone else is between fourteen and seventeen years of age.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Exactly.
> Then again he's only one hundred and twelve years old. Where as everyone else is between fourteen and seventeen years of age.



Toph is twelve years old, Its a bit unbelieveable that these teens are pwning and rapeing adults.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Toph is twelve years old, Its a bit unbelieveable that these teens are pwning and rapeing adults.



But Toph only had to concentrate on one element.  Aang had four. True dat about the adults though.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> But Toph only had to concentrate on one element.  Aang had four. True dat about the adults though.



Yeah, but aang has pretty much mastered all four elements by now.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Yeah, but aang has pretty much mastered all four elements by now.



I still don't think that he mastered them all quite yet. He has the pressure of the comet coming which doesn't give him enough time to master them all, so I think he just has an understanding of all the elements. Look at all the past Avatars, Roku spent like five years on each of the elements. Not to mention that Aang just started to firebend.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 9, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I'd love to see Aang master some new techniques for Air bending. That would be cool. Wonder what they'd be though.



Aang would have to make them up himself...he is the *"last airbender"*. So meeting and learning from another airbender (good or bad) is pretty non-existent. Surprised he didn't do any tornado or hurricane stuff (yet).


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 9, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Aang would have to make them up himself...he is the *"last airbender"*. So meeting and learning from another airbender (good or bad) is pretty non-existent. Surprised he didn't do any tornado or hurricane stuff (yet).


There might be some carvings in the walls that he can learn from.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2008)

> Aang would have to make them up himself...he is the "last airbender". So meeting and learning from another airbender (good or bad) is pretty non-existent. Surprised he didn't do any tornado or hurricane stuff (yet).



He did do some tornado type thing against CM.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> I wouldn't say _mastered_, but more like complete understands. I have to agree with Canute87, every other element has some kind of 'second' ability, but we have yet to see that with airbending.
> 
> And Aang going into the Avatar state and then doing some kind of second ability doesn't or shouldn't really count because no one else can go into the avatar state and they accomplished the 'second' ability by themselves.



I'm getting serious deja vu here with this discussion.

Just to clarify, though, Aang is an airbending master. The tattoos are only given upon mastering the element. According to the creators, he is the youngest airbending master ever, in fact.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm getting serious deja vu here with this discussion.
> 
> Just to clarify, though, Aang is an airbending master. The tattoos are only given upon mastering the element. According to the creators, he is the youngest airbending master ever, in fact.



But still, we haven't seen that 'second' ability from him yet. Even then, what would it be?  Creating tornadoes maybe?


----------



## Noah (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> But still, we haven't seen that 'second' ability from him yet. Even then, what would it be?  Creating tornadoes maybe?



Like I said when we had this discussion three months ago: Sound manipulation.

Will it happen? Hell no, but it would still be super friggin' sweet.


----------



## Xelt (Jun 9, 2008)

I've watched all Avatar episodes up to present, and I liked em...but I've given up on this shit. 

It all went downhill from the writer's strike, I haven't watched Avatar in so long that I forgot what the storyline is about.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2008)

> I've watched all Avatar episodes up to present, and I liked em...but I've given up on this shit.
> 
> It all went downhill from the writer's strike, I haven't watched Avatar in so long that I forgot what the storyline is about.


No the series didn't go down hill. It picked up


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 9, 2008)

^ that and the fact that the writers strike had no bearing on avatar or any animated series for that matter. Nick just f'ed up like usual and put it on the back burner...like usual.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2008)

Xelt said:


> I've watched all Avatar episodes up to present, and I liked em...but I've given up on this shit.
> 
> It all went downhill from the writer's strike, I haven't watched Avatar in so long that I forgot what the storyline is about.



Let's examine some dates:

WGA Writer's Strike

Began: November 5, 2007

Concluded: February 12, 2008.

Avatar: the Last Airbender

Number of episodes written during November 5, 2007 - February 12, 2008: Zero.

Episodes that aired during WGA Strike: _The Runaway_, _The Puppetmaster_, _Nightmares and Daydreams_, _Day of Black Sun, Part 1: The Invasion_, _Day of Black Sun, Part 2: The Eclipse_, _The Western Air Temple_, and _The Firebending Masters_.

Reason no episodes have aired since then: Nick's run by people without brain stems.

Conclusion: *Trippin' is you*.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Thank you Jove.

But i cant remember was the climate controlling thing real, or just speculation? Because that would push Airbenders off the chart of badassery.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the most we saw was Aang and Katara messing with the clouds, so apparently not. Yet.


----------



## The Question (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn Nick, I'm tired of waiting.

On the bright side, I got my German friend hooked on Avatar.  She blamed me for not working on her paper, as she was watching Avatar instead.

She's going to be awfully disappointed once she catches up and has to wait for the retarded corporate bureaucracy known as Nickelodeon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2008)

Better now than later. Imagine the people who start watching and end up getting to watch the entire series? You know, the ones who unlike us, don't suffer months of Nick's bullshit.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest to some.



> Nickelodeon Movies and Paramount Pictures previewed The Last Airbender at Licensing International Expo 2008 with writer/director M. Night Shyamalan and iCarly's Miranda Cosgrove in attendance. Here's the official announcement regarding the event:
> 
> Nickelodeon kicked off Licensing International Expo 2008 today at the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center with star power, including a presentation by special guest M. Night Shyamalan (The Sixth Sense, Signs, The Happening) and Nickelodeon Movies' and Paramount Pictures' executives, where attendees got a preview of Shyamalan's July 2, 2010, theatrical film in the making, The Last Airbender. Also at Licensing Show, iCarly star Miranda Cosgrove was on-hand to sign copies of the brand-new iCarly album, just released today, for show attendees who stopped by the Nickelodeon booth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalin (Jun 11, 2008)

^Interesting indeed, I'd like to see the preview.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that's good news, that guy, Shyamalan, he understands. I get the feeling he ain't gonna let us down. Not like Nick's airing schedule has, anyway.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 11, 2008)

As long as Miranda Cosgrove was there purely to sign CD's for her show and has nothing to do with this movie, I'm satisfied with that report. She and her other typical Nick actor and actress buddies need to stay on Nick and leave acting to people with talent

/end-rant

Seriously though, The Happening looks really good. I have hopes for this movie. It seems like it has a lot of potential


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 11, 2008)

Hopefully Someone Hot Good Is Playing Ty Lee, And Azula


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2008)

1 month to go...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 11, 2008)

Hopefully They Dont Change The Dates On Us


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2008)

That's what Nick does best


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 11, 2008)

Exactly.......


----------



## Hana (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmmmm... interesting article but I'm still going to be skeptical until I see a "real" preview for this movie.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 11, 2008)

The movie sounds interesting enough, but I've got to see a sneak peek or something first.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 11, 2008)

Well of course, you're like any human being who is interested in a film. The sneak peeks will arrive soon enough. No one's going into this movie blind.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 13, 2008)

I was going to save this until July, but I just had to show it now: 


*Spoiler*: _Warning_ 



[DLMURL]http://water-spirit-87.deviantart.com/art/Disproving-Sozin-s-Comet-85522232?offset=50[/DLMURL] 

Not since the Titanic has a ship been so doomed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 13, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> I was going to save this until July, but I just had to show it now:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Warning_
> ...



Wow. Somebody's in denial.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2008)

I know they might be wrong but Avatar chapter keeps claiming the next Avatar ep will be uploaded "this Friday", yet its been a month now, what a shitty schedule


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2008)

Avatar chapters are horrible liars. They don't know any more than us. Actually, we know more.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2008)

Stupid bastards, keep giving me hope


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

lol.  Hope @ Nick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. Somebody's in denial.



Err...well, it was later retracted so...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 14, 2008)

This guy's a complete fruitcake! 



> I know that this comic/magazine hurt all the Zutarians and it hurt me too at first. But after reading the journals of some very strong-standing Zutarians, I realized that this all fabricated and contains very little, if any, facts at all. I?m sure you are all aware that this is an ADAPTATION of the four-part finale and I?m not going to insult your intelligence by defining the word to you. So please, fellow Zutarians, please don?t give up on Zutara and try to see this magazine for what it really is: A Fake.



Hey, nutjob! It was approved by Nickelodeon! It has the Nick Seal on it! Avatar has a long history of episodes and other material getting released early(most of Season 3 being aired in england, the last eps of Season 2 being put on nick.com a week ahead of time...), or outright being leaked(Day of Black Sun). IT IS BEING FUCKING SOLD IN BOOKSTORES! If this is really an elaborate fake that has nothing to really do with Avatar, then why is the GODDAMN BOOK STILL BEING SOLD?! Nevermind the fact that most of the art in the books seem to be screenshots, if not based on actual storyboards! 

Where are the cease and desist orders? The army of lawyers? Where are Bryan and Mike's blog entries of outrage that a fake ending was published? 

Because it's REAL! The episodes have been made for half a year! Bryan and Mike even said they have no idea why Nick's delaying the finale for so long, however past behavior suggests they're delaying them to build up such a huge amount of viewers that it will(again) decimate Cartoon Network's ratings. And really, why the hell would a major broadcasting company release a 'fake' finale novelization if it's totally different? If people demanded their money back after the finale was released.... How deep are they suggesting this conspiracy runs? Ya know, I bet if the actual finale was leaked on the net, the zutarians would argue it's a fake as well made by a mysterious billionaire that happened to hire the exact same voice actors, animation studios, etc, A YEAR BEFOREHAND. 

Zutara... thy faith is a lie.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 14, 2008)

LoL at shipping wars.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

Moar Shipping?

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Moar Shipping?
> 
> Kill it with fire.



_Scoff_

Embrace it with a fiery passion.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

Smex afterwards


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, looks like Nick will be going with the Supernova ending...

From the new Nick Magazine:


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 14, 2008)

"Catch a special two-hour episode" ???

It's the damn series finale and should be advertised as such.
Although Nick isn't used to having any program of theirs have a definitive end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2008)

I remain doubtful, even with this proof before me.

Surprise me, Nick, surprise me.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2008)

Sweet, we have a release date.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 14, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Err...well, it was later retracted so...
> 
> WoW gold



I lol'd.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2008)

Im gonna be holiday on that date!!!!!

Hopefully a bootleg version comes out before


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2008)

Will BanishedPrince see us through again?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2008)

So, when are we gonna have that epic rewatch?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

You tell me, I place my powers in your hands.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You tell me, I place my powers in your hands.



Weell, since you said we should have a two week rewatch and the finale is supposedly july 19, I suggust we negin on july the 5th. the Cheat has spoken.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Weell, since you said we should have a two week rewatch and the finale is supposedly july 19, I suggust we negin on july the 5th. the Cheat has spoken.



So is it just a rewatch or will it be a forum-related thing, where we all watch the episodes for a specific day and discuss them that night? It'd be pretty cool to talk about early episodes directly in relation to the current ones.


----------



## Noah (Jun 15, 2008)

We've got 56 episodes to rewatch, right? How about we do an organized rewatch so that we can discuss the episodes and all be at the same spot? I think watching two episodes per day and discussing it would be reasonable. If we did it that way, then we could start this Saturday and go right up to the finale. That is, of course, assuming I did my math right and assuming that Nick actually airs it on the 19th.


----------



## Koi (Jun 15, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Err...well, it was later retracted so...
> 
> WoW gold



I wish the  emote was bigger.

Reading through those journals were hi-fucking-larious.  It's like they're treating it as though they're worshipping some sort of false idol.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> So is it just a rewatch or will it be a forum-related thing, where we all watch the episodes for a specific day and discuss them that night? It'd be pretty cool to talk about early episodes directly in relation to the current ones.



Organized it shall be then.  Now spread the word through sigs, pms, propaganda and what-not.

This shall be the largest rewatch evar!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2008)

did they ever air the eps after the mighty Zuko and the sensitive Ang dance with the Dragons?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

No but they've leaked, called The Boiling Rock.  A must see.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2008)

Leaked _and_ released on DVD, all before official airings on Nick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I wish the  emote was bigger.
> 
> Reading through those journals were hi-fucking-larious.  It's like they're treating it as though they're worshipping some sort of false idol.



*Spoiler*: __ 




It's ridiculous. You've got people throwing insults at Mike and Bryan, saying they suck as writers, etc. all because of a pairing...




You know, I wouldn't be surprised if the final few episodes are leaked before Nick actually airs them...


----------



## Koi (Jun 15, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I know, it makes no sense.  I remember a few days after the book came out some girl wrote this whole like, manifesto about how they shouldn't watch the series anymore because the most popular pairing didn't happen. 

Honestly, that's just disrespectful.  Bryke doesn't owe anyone anything.  It's their series.  We're just lucky enough to watch it.




I was thinking that too, heh.  And it would be awesome. :3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

I completely forgot about the possibility that they could be leaked, when are the airdates for the rest of the world?


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2008)

i've been checking mininova and there hasn't been any leaks as of now


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2008)

> You know, I wouldn't be surprised if the final few episodes are leaked before Nick actually airs them..



Lets hope so.

Lets have a re-watch, I love the first season.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

Spread the news, Avatar rewatch!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lets hope so.
> 
> Lets have a re-watch, I love the first season.



Why would you want _more_ leaked episodes, and for the Finale, no less? Can't the show at least have something resembling a proper denouement?

I'm trying to figure out some scheduling for this... depending on the start date, it might have to be 3 episodes per day. And there's the 4th of July to deal with, as well as Saturdays, both of which I'd rather have off from the re-watch. In the plus side, we really only have to get to 312 by the 14th, since that will probably be the episode to air that day.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2008)

> Why would you want more leaked episodes,



I go on holiday July 5th, and I won't be able to watch it till mid august, the wait has been long enough


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2008)

We still have a couple of episodes before the finale that could be leaked.


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 16, 2008)

so does epic rewatch start this saturday? And if so is it episodes 1 and 2 or 1,2 and 3?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

Saturday sounds good too.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

Saturday, whole series up until now.  Though I need someone to sig it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay, so as Mider said, let's make this a big deal. Put it in your signature, spread the word to others, and don't limit it to just NF. If you're a member at Distant Horizon, AvatarSpirit, the TV.com Avatar forum, frequent CAPSLOCK or Avatar the Last Airbender Fans on LiveJournal, frequent DongBuFeng or AvatarPortal or anywhere else, spread the word. We've got the rest of the week.

This will be the schedule:

*Saturday, June 21*: The Boy in the Iceberg; The Avatar Returns; The Southern Air Temple
*Sunday, June 22*: The Warriors of Kyoshi; The King of Omashu
*Monday, June 23*: Imprisoned; The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1); Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)
*Tuesday, June 24*: The Waterbending Scroll; Jet
*Wednesday, June 25*: The Great Divide; The Storm; The Blue Spirit
*Thursday, June 26*: The Fortuneteller; Bato of the Water Tribe
*Friday, June 27*: The Deserter; The Northern Air Temple
*Saturday, June 28*: The Waterbending Master; The Siege of the North, Part I; The Siege of the North, Part II
*Sunday, June 29*: The Avatar State; The Cave of Two Lovers; Return to Omashu
*Monday, June 30*: The Swamp; Avatar Day; The Blind Bandit
*Tuesday, July 1*: Zuko Alone; The Chase; Bitter Work
*Wednesday, July 2*: The Library; The Desert
*Thursday, July 3*: The Serpent's Pass; The Drill

Friday, July 4: 4th of July Weekend
Saturday, July 5: 4th of July Weekend

*Sunday, July 6*: City of Walls and Secrets; Tales of Ba Sing Se
*Monday, July 7*: Appa's Lost Days; Lake Laogai; The Earth King
*Tuesday, July 8*: The Guru; The Crossroads of Destiny
*Wednesday, July 9*: The Awakening; The Headband
*Thursday, July 10*: The Painted Lady; Sokka's Master
*Friday, July 11*: The Beach; The Avatar and the Firelord
*Saturday, July 12*: The Runaway; The Puppetmaster
*Sunday, July 13*: The Day of Black Sun Part 1: The Invasion; The Day of Black Sun Part 2: The Eclipse

That takes up to Monday, July 14, when Nick will dump all the remaining unaired episodes upon us within the week, leading to the four-part finale on Saturday, July 19.

Each morning, a post will be made to remind everyone of that day's episodes. Everyone can watch them whenever, and we will discuss them that afternoon and night, until the next morning.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> What do you mean by "sig it?" What do you want sigged?
> 
> Okay, so as Mider said, let's make this a big deal. Put it in your signature, spread the word to others, and don't limit it to just NF. If you're a member at Distant Horizon, AvatarSpirit, the TV.com Avatar forum, frequent CAPSLOCK or Avatar the Last Airbender Fans on LiveJournal, frequent DongBuFeng or AvatarPortal or anywhere else, spread the word. We've got the rest of the week.
> 
> ...



Fix'd for ya.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2008)

We get two days off

This is a great schedule.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can download the soundtrack?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2008)

That schedule works perfectly Jove, I was thinking 3 eps a day and 4th of July break as well, thanks man.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> There's no soundtrack at the moment, but there are several dozen pieces of music from the show that have been made available by the Track Team. I PM'd you my collection of them.



And for that you get + Reps.


----------



## Hana (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG! The mass rewatch is EPIC! I'll be linking that post to my sig ASAP.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 19, 2008)

An Avatar rewatch? sounds intresting I might be able to do it


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2008)

*Insert Zhao laugh* Let's get this rewatch on the road!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2008)

As we prepare for the super-epic Rewatch, I came across this:



There's something up on TurboNick called "Countdown to the Comet," where you can vote for your five favorite fight scenes in Avatar, by episode. There's some peculiar choices to choose from, but my list was:

5. The Blind Bandit
4. The Earth King
3. Siege of the North, Part 2
2. The Drill
1. The Crossroads of Destiny

But it also reveals the name of the four-part finale. It _is_ Sozin's Comet:


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 19, 2008)

^

A) Rewatch. Awesome.
B) Official airdates. Also awesome.
C) Nick actually doing Avatar promotion...


----------



## Morwain (Jun 19, 2008)

Yay, massive rewatch, with 3 episodes on my birthday!


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 19, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^
> 
> A) Rewatch. Awesome.
> B) Official airdates. Also awesome.
> ...



so hell _has_ finally frozen over 

also as being the first to coin the term "epic rewatch" I hereby patent it


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2008)

I already patented EAR (Epic Avatar Rewatch)


----------



## masterriku (Jun 20, 2008)

damn it I gotta go search for these eps.

TO THE INTERNET.


oh wait I'm already here.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 20, 2008)

OK who wants to see the gang in a PSA using original animation that won't be seen anywhere in the series? Yeah I know you do.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=mkSTqY40MgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (Jun 20, 2008)

Super Rewatch of Galactic Proportions (SRGP)begins in just over an hour for us East coasters! Prepare thyselves!


Epic is old hat now. Galactic is the new adjective. Use it and be cool! Cool on a galactic scale, even!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Rewatch: Day 1 Thoughts 

*The Boy in the Iceberg*

So this world is interesting, apparantly there are 4 nations which reminded of superpowers based off of the elements.  We get a bickering brother and sister at the beginning who find a strange, Cailou-like boy in an iceberg.  He plays and learns of a game called Penguin sledding *yawn* but things start to get really interesting when the Fire Nation (Antagonist) Prince called Zuko is on his way to the South Pole.  All and all, it was an okay intro.  8/10

*The Avatar Returns*

So Aang is this savior of the world called the Avatar?!  Can't say I didn't see it coming but this battle was amazing, fire and air in an icy environment.  They lose Prince Zuko for the time being and the giant bison flys them away, which was awesome.  I can tell now I'm gonna love this series.  9/10

*The Southern Air Temple*

This place was Aang's home before he frozen in the iceberg huh?  For a whole century?  It's a beautiful place and I thought he'd learn some new moves here but maybe not.  Turns out like the title suggests, he is the last airbender left and ironically the Avatar.  New character Momo the flying lemur is win.  A bit dull on the action though.  7/10

*Final Conclusion:*  That certainly was a way to start off a series.  The mysticism theme really gets to me but with all of the danger definitely on the way it makes me wonder will the gang, Aang Katara and Sokka, ever reach the North Pole?  These characters have alot of room for depth and personal growth so I'll stay tuned.  This is one of the first fighting series I've seen from Nick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2008)

That's a cool way to kick things off, Mider, treating it like a new thing. Enjoyable.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope others will follow the example, but you guys can do it anyway you want


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn Mider, you're quick. I like the angle.


*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 1: Aang's Day*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 1: The Boy in the Iceberg*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 2: The Avatar Returns*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 3: The Southern Air Temple*

_With today's episodes, we are introduced to the Avatar world and we meet five of the six main characters of the series: Aang, Sokka, Katara, Prince Zuko, and Uncle Iroh. These initial episodes are focused primarily on Aang, the Avatar. Having been frozen for the last 100 years, he confronts some harrowing truths, and begins to accept the present and let go of the past. We also have our first confrontation between Aang and Zuko, the first occurrence of the Avatar State, and we meet our main protagonist for Book 1, the demented and charismatic Admiral Zhao._


Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Just had to outdo me didn't ya?

iLike


----------



## Gary (Jun 21, 2008)

lol competing who has more info


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just had to outdo me didn't ya?
> 
> iLike



Not yet; that was just my daily reminder post. So with my proper post, I can outdo you twice in one day? Aw hey-all yeah. 


By the way, that's a nice find, SS7. I wonder why Zuko's not enjoying the pool party.


----------



## Billie (Jun 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PRnChExdDuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2008)

I would just use wikipedia


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Or you could just do the rewatch, otherwise...


----------



## Noah (Jun 21, 2008)

Between trying to make posters and logos for stupid people who can't decide on what they want, I've managed to watch the pilot.

Man, that opening is epic. The short version of that song just doesn't cut it at all. It's funny seeing how serious the series gets as it goes along. You can definitely see how they were trying to Nick and its younger audience for these first two episodes: Aang's first words are asking Katara out, Sokka being a complete joke and all the other corny little cheap hit and toilet jokes.

Oh: It also totally shot down the stupid Katara/Zuko shippers before it even ends. The goddamn pilot _tells_ us that Aang and Katara will get together in the end and the kiddies still close their eyes and pretend. These kids need to learn what foreshadowing is.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2008)

Give me links to the first three episodes.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Ask for the them in the pimping thread.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Give me links to the first three episodes.



You can watch them here:

Link removed


My thoughts on the episodes:

*The Boy in the Iceberg*

--- Noah's spot-on. The original opening sequence is breathtaking.

--- It's so weird watching these initial episodes. It's like a totally different show. The animation and color scheme are a bit different than what the show would settle into. There's definitely some movements that you wouldn't see after these episodes. And there's also no purpose to the show yet, besides traveling to the Northern Water Tribe. Things are a bit frivolous and lighthearted.

--- As far as that is concerned, though, it's definitely more akin to a normal kid's show at this point, but it's _nothing_ compared to the ten-minute pilot. If you've seen that, it's astounding how different the show is from that, which is really like a normal Nick show with it's goofiness and jocularity.

--- The structure's kind of interesting, too. Most scenes in _Avatar_ are clean; they have a clear break which either ends the act or is intercut with another scene. But Zuko's discovery of the light from Aang's iceberg; it interweaves with Sokka and Katara's discovery, and it's really fluid. It's cool to see the minor differences in these shows that disappeared as they learned how they wanted to make the show.

--- Some character performances are fully formed from the beginning. Jack DeSena's Sokka and Mako's Iroh are so natural, it's amazing. They really captured the essence of these characters from the very beginning. Others, like Mae Whitman's Katara and especially Dante Basco's Zuko, are slightly different. They adapted their performances as the series, and the characters, progressed. 

--- It's cool to see skeptical Sokka again. It's been so long since he's accepted bending and the Avatar Spirit as orthodoxy. His character is just so complete and deep now, but the tendencies and idiosyncrasies remain. DeSena really is amazing.

--- The Penguin sledding scene... the music, the action, it really is the first iconic moment of the show.

*The Avatar Returns*

--- The art of these first episodes are breathtaking. With the extra time, we see so many landscape pans and extra shots. One of the things that critics love about _Avatar_ is that there are very intricate and incredible backgrounds, some of which we only see for a few seconds. We see them here.

--- Isn't it a bit jarring seeing the Book 1 designs? Obviously, _all_ the damn merchandise for the show uses these designs, but they've basically been about the same since about 1/3rd of the way through book 2. And in Zuko;s case, that's almost a completely different character, with his uncontrollable hair growth. 

--- It's definitely weird to see Iroh firebend at Aang near the end of the episode, considering all we know about his history at this point.

--- We hear the "Agni Kai" leitmotif a bit throughout the episode. I love the Track Team; they can reposition their pieces and make it sound so natural.

*The Northern SOUTHERN Air Temple*

--- I definitely like the episodes better without the "Previously on Avatar.." recap/foreshadowings at the beginning.

--- I love the foreshadowing when Aang goes into the Avatar State, and we see the Fire Sage Temple. I wish we could have had scenes at the other two locations, they looked pretty cool.

--- The design of the Air Temple Sanctuary is jaw-dropping. So beautiful. I love the slate-colored hue over it, as well. _Avatar_'s lighting is so awesome.

--- I also like the infamous "Fake Kyoshi." The Avatar next to Roku is a random guy, since they hadn't figured out Kyoshi's character yet.

--- Zhao just explodes off the screen with presence. It's easy to see now why people were so disappointed with Azula until mid-way through Book 2. Zhao is just a classic self-absorbed and devious antagonist. Jason Isaacs is perfect.

--- The Agni Kai scene is AMAZING. The sunset coloring is brilliant, the sequencing and framing is fantastic, and the music is perfect and propulsive. Everything about this scene is perfect.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

What's the "Northern" Air Temple?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 21, 2008)

Epic Rewatch - Day 1: I'm falling in love with Iroh all over again. pek

Also, I was a little confused about something. Why didn't the various temples react when Aang went into the Avatar-state fighting Zuko?


----------



## Piekage (Jun 22, 2008)

My thoughts - 

The Boy in the Iceberg - Pretty great episode. One of the first things that appealed to me in the first place was Sokka and Katara's bantering. Zuko's prep time for facing the Avatar makes me lol, because it's time wasted, and if Aang had mastered all the elements at the time he'd get raped quite royally. Aang took the news pretty well, all things considered. Thats what I love about Avatar, when they get bad news, they don't start angsting all over the place.

The Avatar Returns - Aang's true nature is revealed, and he begin there journey with some friends. Great episode, we see Aang and the Avatar State in action. 

The Southern Air Temple - I still wonder how the Fire Nation got up there, or what happened to the corpses of the Airbenders and Flying Bison. And the temple seems well preserved. Still, Good stuff. Iroh shows how awesome he is yet again by pwning Zhao.



> Also, I was a little confused about something. Why didn't the various temples react when Aang went into the Avatar-state fighting Zuko?


I'd guess because of how close he was to those statues.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Thats what I love about Avatar, when they get bad news, they don't start angsting all over the place.



That's a great point. One of the things you find in _Avatar_ is that the characters adapt to difficulties they find. I can't wait for _The Drill_, it's the best episode for that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 2: Sokka and Plot Point 1a*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 4: The Warriors of Kyoshi*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 5: The King of Omashu*


_Today, as the kids begin their trip to the Northern Water Tribe in earnest, we begin to uncover the depth of the other main characters, beginning with Sokka.  Here, in his confrontations with the Kyoshi Warriors, Sokka learns that there are consequences to his chauvinism, and in turn gains his first (and certainly not last) romance of the show. We also meet the eccentric Bumi, the king of one of the last Earth Kingdom strongholds, Omashu. Bumi delivers the first plot point: Aang must master all four elements and defeat the current Fire Lord, Ozai.

We're also introduced to the finest character the show has ever, or will ever see, the Cabbage Merchant._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2008)

I already did my rewatch, i feel so lonely.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 2 Thoughts*

*The Warriors of Kyoshi*

Hehe I gotta say this wasn't a pretty amusing episode as well as a fun one, as their is playful banter and I love playful banter.  It was a pretty cool sea monster battle and nice to see Sokka and Katara without their heavy clothes.  Speaking of Sokka's, he's quite the smooth criminal.  So Kyoshi was the avatar before the one before Aang, and she was fighter like these girls on the island.  The end kind of made me sad and it leads me to wonder, wherever Aang goes will he leave destruction in his path?  Either way I hope the series continues like this.  9.5/10

*The King of Omashu*

Well we finally see the first city of one of the powers called the Earth Kingdom, named Omashu.  It seems Aang's been to the city before in the previous century and caused havoc with a snot nosed brat named Bumi.  This time it starts with a Cabbage man?  The could've chose bananas in my opinion.  Either way, he quickly gets into trouble by fighting the crazysexycool King who's old and ripped.  I'm lovin this Earthbending and this guy kind of reminds of Master Roshi.  Though I can't say I was surprised when we found out that he was Bumi, it was an overall pleasing and funny episode, though not enjoyable as the last one.  8.5/10.

*Final Conclusion:*  It seems in the war againist the Fire Nation, the Earth Kingdom has faired the best.  They fight using the most direct methods we've seen so far and it passes over to their personalities (tough and not willing to back down).  I want to learn more about the history of the world during the time Aang was gone after watching these episodes and am growing more interested in the story as a whole.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok to the people that read Spoilers, without Spoiling much I just want to know if Iroh comes back in a bad ass way?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

We'll answer you if you join the rewatch


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> *Rewatch: Day 2 Thoughts*
> 
> *The Warriors of Kyoshi*
> 
> ...



You rated _The Kyoshi Warriors_ better than _The King of Omashu_?  I would have thought other wise. Wasn't it in TKO that we first got to see earthbending?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, I never said anything about earthbending itself in The Kyoshi Warriors review.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> We'll answer you if you join the rewatch



Ive started my own rewatch a while ago, Im on book 3 episode 9. Once I finish that Ill join yours.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm too lazy to participate in a rewatch this large, besides, I'm not much into rewatching.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

Too lazy?  It's not even actual work it's just watch 23 minute episodes :/


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Warriors of Kyoshi*

---The humor in this episode is spot-on. The spinning marbles, the "master of evasive maneuvering" line... there's a lot in here with the dialogue and timing that they got away from in Book 3. That "The Avatar's on Kyoshi Island?!" telephone joke still kills me. 

--- I also like the Hard Day's Night sequence; the music is perfect, You can hear the subtle Beatlesque pop flourishes in the traditional Avatar sound. The Track Team were perfect from the beginning.

--- It's amusing to hear the line about Kyoshi being born on the island 400 years previous. It's a seemingly innocuous line, but eventually caused a mountain of timeline and canon problems for the fandom.

--- Foaming Mouth Guy's landmark appearance is still a treat.

--- This is the first episode where we see the dichotomy of Aang. The episode begins with his carefree Nomadic nature with the elephant Koi, and then his Avatar sense of duty at the end when he saves the town from the fires.

--- Suki's the top girl on the show. No debate necessary.

*The King of Omashu*

--- I wish there were more than just the two episodes set in Omashu. It's design is incredible. The package delivery system, the vertical structuring, and the business of the city make it an intriguing and bizarre counterpart to Ba Sing Se. 

--- It's strange to watch this episode, having now seen "Return to Omashu." The tones of the two are so wildly different.

--- Ah yes, Cabbage Merchant. If you want to know the real theme of today's episodes, it's the Foaming Mouth Guy and Cabbage Merchant, the true protagonist/antagonist combo of the series.

--- I love how they make no real effort to hide how blatant it is that the Earth King is Bumi. I guess the pleasure truly is in the journey.

--- Andre Sogliuzzo just owns the Bumi character. What a marvelous performance. He's one of the few of the actors that was equally good in the video game, as well. It's odd to think that he's also Hakoda.

--- Bumi says to Aang, "I'm the most powerful earthbender you'll ever see." At this point, we had not seen Earthbending, so Bumi was godly. Then Toph came and stole all his thunder.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 22, 2008)

I rate these episodes as a Foam 5, a Zhao 2, and a Cabbage 5.


----------



## Noah (Jun 22, 2008)

The Warriors of Kyoshi is a good episode, but it's mostly just there to set up the characters' personalities, Suki, Aang's determination and seriousness as the Avatar, Suki, Sokka's growth into a real fighter and, Suki. Not a bad episode, but it's pretty low on my favorites list.

I think our second episode of the day is probably the episode that officially hooked me on Avatar. It's probably because Bumi is so goddamn awesome. I really miss that guy. I hope he comes back in time for Sozin's Comet. Maybe he could be a member of the White Lotus and be part of the team that I'm sure Iroh is gathering.



Jove said:


> --- Bumi says to Aang, "I'm the most powerful earthbender you'll ever see." At this point, we had not seen Earthbending, so Bumi was godly. Then Toph came and stole all his thunder.



At the point he says that, he's not exactly lying. Toph hadn't developed metal bending by then, and as far as we know, she's the only one who can. Of course, that's not to say Bumi can't necessarily do that. This is the guy who can bend just by having a two-inch opening at his eyes. I wouldn't say it's impossible for him to be the greatest earth bender...at least until the finale when Toph proves she's his equal or superior, anyway.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 3: Katara and Plot Point 1b*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 6: Imprisoned*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 7: The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 8: Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)*

_In today’s episodes, we meet video game superstar Haru, and begin to unwrap the second half of the Water Tribe brother-sister combo, Katara. Attempting to rescue a group of Earthbenders from a Fire Nation prison-ship, Katara displays most of her defining qualities: optimism, perseverance, and altruism.

“Imprisoned” is also one of the most infamous episodes of the show. It’s ending, with Zuko clutching Katara’s lost necklace aboard the abandoned prison-ship, is the beginning of Zutara. For most Avatards, this is either a day of celebration or revulsion. 

Afterwards, Zuko, having discovered that his uncle has been captured, is faced with a decision that will shed a clear light on his character, and sense of honor: save Iroh or pursue Aang? Later, Aang finally meets his spirit guide, Avatar Roku, with Zuko and Zhao in frantic pursuit. Roku not only reveals how the war began, but delivers the plot point that will be the focus of the rest of the series: Aang must not only defeat Fire Lord Ozai, but must to it before the return of Sozin’s Comet, which will return at the end of the Summer._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

here

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 3 Thoughts*

*Imprisoned*

For some reason I'm not impressed.  Maybe it's because Haru has the hots for a guy who seems to have a father complex.  Another fluid fight though, which was enough to keep me interested; other than that not much else to say except...Zuko has Katara's necklace what will the masses speculate?  5.5/10

*The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)*

Well nice little Spirit fight that led into something deeper.  The Spirit World looks mighty mystical, keeping my attention.  In the equally entrancing subplot, Iroh got captured by the Earth Kingdom guys which was a bit funny.  Sokka was dead on in this episode as well.  Nice little cliffhanger at the end.  9/10

*Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)*

So Avatar meets Avatar, this old guy is chalk full of info including why there's a war in the first place.  The Fire Temple is as well a corrupt place (obviously), another burst of funny action at the end.  I'm glad each group has their respective comedians (Iroh and Sokka).  Still, I wanted more info.  8/10

*Final Conclusion:*  Enlightening episodes to say the least, but for some reason I just felt unfufilled, kinda like Iroh without his clothes().  It was awesome we got to see the previous Avatar and his dragon was just as cool.  Aang has defeat the Fire Lord by the time Sozin's comet comes at the end of the summer, my senses are telling me it's late fall/early winter.  Serious business.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm gonna join in, I just have to find my season discs. If not then would someone mind sending me to a link to an easy place to watch them? I'll probably just join in on whatever episodes we're on today.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I'm gonna join in, I just have to find my season discs. If not then would someone mind sending me to a link to an easy place to watch them? I'll probably just join in on whatever episodes we're on today.



Nobody reads my daily Rewatch reminder posts? 


Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Age of Conan Gold


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey cool S P O T's in, spread the word man.

 Jove, I still read them


----------



## Blix (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know when the next episodes are due?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Do the rewatch with us and we'll tell you.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 23, 2008)

Blix the supervillain said:


> Anyone know when the next episodes are due?



Nick is airing 312 through 317 on july 14th tthrough july 18th. They air the finale on july 19th. Now rep me.


----------



## Noah (Jun 23, 2008)

Holy crap. It's only three days into Galactic Rewatch and I'm already behind. Goddamn my eyes for working 9-5 and then signing up for movie projects work that I can't complete in a timely fashion. I only managed to see the episode with Haru the douche today.

Oh. And that's my review of it. Haru is a douche.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2008)

I read your posts Jove. I'm being worked to dust from my final school year which cuts out my rewatch, but I can read here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2008)

Fell asleep early before I could watch and post...

My thoughts on Today's Yesterday's episodes:

*Imprisoned*

--- I like the way they structured the beginning of this season. After we've attained a bit of knowledge and understanding of the main characters, they give two solid episodes in a row for Earthbending.

--- This is our first taste of Fire Nation imperialism. This is so well-done. We don't just see enormous things like mass prison camps, but little things like the harassment of shops, or the way they make people turn on each other (when the old man exposes Haru).

--- Why give Haru the mustache? I can't even look at him anymore. 

--- The necklace continues to be one of the most well-explained inanimate objects in a story I've seen. The mentions of Katara and Sokka's mother have me really excited for The Southern Raiders.

--- Watching Katara refuse to leave the prison-ship... in the context of having seen almost the entirety of the show, it's amazing how many times she's almost ruined everything because of her stubbornness.

--- "That lemur is earthbending!" 

--- George Takei kills with this character. Flawless.

*The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)*

--- The look of the episode is tremendous. The twilight coloring and lightning was brilliant.

--- A lot is uncovered here. Obviously, we go deeper into the Avatar world, and the Spirit World is introduced, but we also see more depth in some of the relationships. Iroh and Zuko become more than just a comic mismatch, and we see Sokka begin to become protective of Aang.

--- It's frustrated to see Iroh recognizance of spirits, knowing that it will not be elaborated upon further. It still baffles me; that's not something you prominently display in a serial and not bring back at some point. The fucking necklace practically has it's own spin-off and Iroh's journey _INTO_ has _no_ relevance to the plot?!

--- This was a nature episode, but it wasn't preachy. The writing in _Avatar_ is so deft.

*Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)*

--- The scene where the Gaang and Zuko run Zhao's blockade is one of the most exciting in the show. The pacing, the sequencing, the music, the animation... everything works perfectly. The tension is incredible. The coup de grace is the Zuko-Zhao stare-down, one of my favorite moments of any episode of the show.

--- We see the first signs of anguish in Zuko, hinting at his resentment over his fate.

--- Sokka's ingenuity also begins to emerge.

--- Subtle moment: we see the first lamp oil bomb go off a split-second before the others.

--- "Where's Shyu?" I wonder how, or if, Shyu will play a role in the upcoming episodes. It's such a prominently placed question, but without any attention drawn to it. It would seem that they're clearly suggesting a return.

--- Awwwwwww, Zhao's first failure... such memories.

--- As far as chapters go, this is easily in my top 5.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I read your posts Jove. I'm being worked to dust from my final school year which cuts out my rewatch, but I can read here.



Ha, wait until you get a taste of a Finals Week in college.


*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 4: Katara?s Ships Cast Off*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 9: The Waterbending Scroll*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 10: Jet*


_We continue with focus on Katara, as we uncover some of her vulnerabilites. We see her struggle with advanced Waterbending and become jealous of Aang?s natural ability. However, she also begins to compile a list of romantic possibilites. These episodes not only expand on Kataang and Zutara, but we also meet the charming but morally ambiguous Jet, who will do anything to defeat the Fire Nation._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

*Few more pics of future Peter on set*

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## The Question (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm...a Galactic Rewatch?  Impressive!  I shall have to forego my studies and (re)watch this mysterious Avatar show.

Oh, and I didn't know George Takei did a voice on the show.  Who does he voice?

On the subject of Haru's mustache, I think this video explains it's significance quite well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIOgGBE5yOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 4 Thoughts*



*The Waterbending Scroll*

Well it's a cut from all the action packedness of last week but I still liked today's episode.  Katara's seems to be fleshing out quite nicely and Aang may or may not be a prodigy with Waterbending since we haven't seen how the other Avatars faired.  All of the three way battling for a scroll and Pai Sho tile had me laughing, though Prince Zuko really needs to get in control of his temper before he has a heart attack.  All in all, the episode was quite enjoyable, though it was more like a one time thing.  8/10

*Jet*

Uh oh, I had a bad feeling about this episode with the one line title (which usually seems to imply something bad happens, and I was half right.  At first, we get the jock of the Avatar world joining forces with the Gaang (I like that term, I'll use it from now on) which is fine and dandy but he starting obviously hitting on Katara while Aang was acting like a kid.  That bothered me quite a bit, luckily Sokka was looking out for his baby sister.  The plan showed Jet's true colors though, he is willing to sacrifice lives if the ends deem it necessary.  I guess there are all sorts of people in the Avatar World.  Though it ended on a slightly humorous note, this episode did not really keep my attention.  7/10

*Final Conclusion:*  Is it just mean or does it seem like the writers are trying build up Katara's character for some reason?  It's nice that Aang learned waterbending but he needs to hurry up with the other 2 as well.  And what will become of the ever increasing popularity of the Sokkanator?  I'm sure staying tuned in to find out.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jun 24, 2008)

oh so long to wait, what, time has actually passed, so theres LESS time to wait! YAY!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, so in the meantime join the rewatch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2008)

The Question said:


> Hmm...a Galactic Rewatch?  Impressive!  I shall have to forego my studies and (re)watch this mysterious Avatar show.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't know George Takei did a voice on the show.  Who does he voice?
> 
> ...



Takei was the warden running the prison ship in "Imprisoned." He's himself-level phenomenal. I really wish they would have brought back that character in some manner, just for him.

Wow, "Waterbending Scroll" ranked higher than "Jet?" I suppose looking at it from the angle you're using, Mider, that makes sense. Some of these lines are killing me. "...Though Prince Zuko really needs to get in control of his temper before he has a heart attack."  Man, that's such a loaded comment for then and now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, you guys are really doing it huh? As much as I love Avatar, I don't think I can put myself through watching it all over again from season 1.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 24, 2008)

So behind... 

I blame crappy interwebs. 

_The Waterbending Scroll_ - I enjoyed this one. A Major thing I was hoping for when I started Avatar was more Katara development, she's one of my favorite characters. I really wanted to see her become an uber-Waterbender. So this episode was nice, to see what potential she has brought forth. It's also the first episode we see a bit of Irou's involvement in the White Lotus.

_Jet_ - One of the few Avatar episodes I didn't care for. I never did like Jet, he seemed shady throughout the entire episode, and he turned out to be an ass after all. But of course, Sokka makes everything better.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Takei was the warden running the prison ship in "Imprisoned." He's himself-level phenomenal. I really wish they would have brought back that character in some manner, just for him.
> 
> Wow, "Waterbending Scroll" ranked higher than "Jet?" I suppose looking at it from the angle you're using, Mider, that makes sense. Some of these lines are killing me. "...Though Prince Zuko really needs to get in control of his temper before he has a heart attack."  Man, that's such a loaded comment for then and now.



Now?  I simply know the episodes as the rewatch goes by.

I callz em likes I seez em


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out this lucky teenage bastard who attended the Avatar wrap party just because his family knows Sifu Kisu.

M-rated pic

A picture with Jessie Flowers (Toph) and Zach Eisen (Aang).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Check out this lucky teenage bastard who attended the Avatar wrap party just because his family knows Sifu Kisu.
> 
> M-rated pic
> 
> A picture with Jessie Flowers (Toph) and Zach Eisen (Aang).


Wow, what a fat ass. That kid needs less Avatar and more exercise.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Waterbending Scroll*

--- Stripped-down Aang in the briefs never ceases to disturb me.

--- Looking back, Iroh was the redeeming aspect of Zuko at this point. The Lotus Tile is an interesting plot object to be reintroduced to. Something as innocuous as Pai Sho having such importance was akin to Tobi being Madara.

--- It's also interesting to note that Iroh never takes part in these fights, knowing now that he could have easily dominated any of them. It's peculiar that he allows them to occur, though. The character we are familiar with currently would never allow the Avatar to be captured. But he's wise; he probably knew Aang would escape somehow.

--- The Pirates are so cartoonish. I wish I could say I'm glad they weren't brought back, but I can't. And I have a sense of dread that they might be back once more.

--- Cabbage Man! This is the important appearance, even more so than the initial appearance, because this is where the joke official becomes a runner.

--- This is the first episode where we see some real waterbending, and it's an adroit choice to do it in the 9th episode. It reacquaints us with the purpose of the Book.

*Jet*

--- It's hard to imagine that Jet's only been in three episodes. He practically seems like a minor main character. But I like his character, because he's a great juxtaposition. He's a typical tweener misguided antagonist, but his actions and manner in the latter half of this episode are so casually demonic. It's great. It's the Avatar formula: imbuing substance and weight into the kid's show.

--- The speech, however... with the jeering and cheering and prancing about over a victory feast, it was more cartoonish than the pirates.

--- Jet's fights are excellent. Think about his three fights: Aang, Zuko, and Long Feng/Aang... they really put a lot of effort into his battles. Jet deserves it too, being such an important catalyst at key points in the show.

--- The Katara-Jet romantic "hints" are so blatant and excessive, it would be reflexive if the show had been known for such romances at the time.

--- It still astounds me how much trouble the Gaang gets into because Katara won't listen to Sokka.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor Sokka, so unappreciated by his fellows, yet loved by us.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 5: Parallelism*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 11: The Great Divide*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 12: The Storm*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 13: The Blue Spirit*

_Today?s episodes begin what is perhaps the most important and most stressed motif of the show: the similarities in the journeys of Aang and Zuko. Although there had been some hints before ?The Storm? of this, this is the first time it has been presented explicitly. In ?The Storm,? Aang and Zuko both find themselves in an increasingly difficult situation, and their struggles and choices reflect their similarities and differences of nature. This would be the template, with varying degrees of subtlety, for many of the succeeding episodes of the show. 

We are also introduced to the popular ?Blue Spirit? character, and given the first hints at a friendship between Aang and Zuko.

Today also contains one of the most controversial episodes of the series, the reviled ?The Great Divide.? Many consider this the worst episode of the series. After this point, the word ?filler? would unfortunately become ubiquitous in the fandom._


Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Thor Hammer

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 5 Thoughts*




*The Great Divide*


Well it looked like the writers got kinda bored, went out for lunch, and let monkeys do their job for this piece of crap.  This has got to be the most fail episode episode yet.  The gaang runs into the Grand Canyon of the Avatar world to find a guy who helps pass with his earthbending *yawn* it's not long before they find to tribes who have beef with each other over some ancient thing.  The mystery of what the beef was is the only thing that kept me watching throughout the whole episode and it never actually answered the question, we just got a based on assumption answer.  Though this is actually the first time Aang has tried to quell fighting using is duties as the Avatar, the episode was boring as hell and didn't advance the plot in any way which so far happens to almost every episode featuring an Earthbender (which I hope we get an interesting one in the future).  Fans may skip this if they like, as it serves no purpose so they may as well just included it on the DVD as a bonus episode.  2/10.

*The Storm*

This is my favorite episode so far, as it shows not only the past of Aang and Prince Zuko, but how they're not so different afterall.  I feel a bit sad for the both of them after watching this as they both were faced with incredible burdens after certain incidents happened (Aang being declared Avatar early and Prince Zuko speaking out againist his father, the Fire Lord).  Aang seemed to crack under the pressure and ran away, got caught in a storm and sealed himself the same way Katara and Sokka found him in the first episode.  He must feel an incredible amount of guilt being forced to grow up so quickly and the loss of his friend (Monk Gyatso).  We now know that Prince Zuko got his scar by being burned by his father for speaking out againist his father's cold hearted plans.  He was banished until he could capture the Avatar, it's what drives him so much to not just regain his honor but his father's love as well.  The Storm brought out the best in the main characters and in me too.  9.5/10

*The Blue Spirit*

This, coupled with the last episode, could possibly be put together in a special called "Guilt and Suffering, Torment and Honor: Prince Zuko and Aang's story".  In this episode, Katara and Sokka have falled ill and Aang has to find the cure for it (a la Secret of NIMH) but the Fire Nation paticularly Zhao sees this an excellent time to capture the Avatar.  Meanwhile Prince Zuko dons an alter ego by the name of the Blue Spirit complete with dueling swords after Zhao gets a promotion.  Through this Masked Mystery Man's identity he is able to save the Avatar only to catch him for himself another time.  Makes me think of the famous Austin Powers' Dr. Evil line "We're not so different, you and I".  9/10

*Final Conclusion:*  If only the circumstances were different...if only...Prince Zuko and Aang could've been, and probably would've been, the best of friends.  Aang seems to extend his hand in gratitude only to have it pushed away by Prince Zuko, who starting to seem more like a confused young man rather than a villan.  Also I'd like to know more about this "Zula" character in Prince Zuko's flashback, she seemed to be smiling maliciously akin to Zhao when he was burned by his father.  The Firelord doesn't seem to be a very nice person, and Iroh from what I can tell is more a father-like figure to Prince Zuko even sticking up for him when his crew talks slander behind his back.  I really enjoyed today's episodes though, sans the first one which I will not even mention in the final conclusion.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

I've seen this airbender thing on tv, is it any good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> I've seen this airbender thing on tv, is it any good?


No. It sucks ass, this thread of 7100 posts is all of us ranting about how bad it is... And then we re-watched for teh lulz.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> I've seen this airbender thing on tv, is it any good?



Yes, its awesomw.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

umm...sorry I was just asking..


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm...sorry I wsa just asking..



Stop moping and watch it already.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

um okay sorry, I will


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah we can all tell you our biased view, but the only way to know is to watch it for yourself.

Personally I think it's excellent.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Avatar=Nicks Greatest Show Currently


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

Of course, Nick isn't exactly 'on top of the world' right now


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched some episode when this village was on fire and a guy was appologising for treating a girl like a girl, I thought it was kinda boring but Im assuming there is some sort of interesting stuff in it?

(umm please dont get mad at me over what I just said)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm sounds like The Fortuneteller, nobody is gonna get mad if you just watch the series from the start.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3Ze5CDNTFSk[/YOUTUBE]
One Of The Best Songs From The Series 



SECRET TUNNEL, SECRET TUNNEL!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Avatar=Nicks Greatest Show Currently



Fail,Avatar=Nicks Greatest Show of all time.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

Rugrats was teh shitz


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Rugrats was teh shitz



That And Ren And Stimpy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> That And Ren And Stimpy


"What eez it man?!"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2008)

U EEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIOTTTT


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

lol The Horse


Well Sir, I Dont Like It


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2008)

Mider T said:


> OokamiAnko said:
> 
> 
> > I watched some episode when this village was on fire and a guy was appologising for treating a girl like a girl, I thought it was kinda boring but Im assuming there is some sort of interesting stuff in it?
> ...


How did you get "The Fortuneteller" out of that? We just rewatched an episode with a burning village and a treatment of a girl like a girl. It was most likely "The Warriors of Kyoshi."


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2008)

Grar, you beat me to saying it'd be the Kyoshi warriors.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Great Divide*

--- This is a very controversial episode in the fandom, and I can understand why. There's literally zero plot relevance, and in hindsight, there's even less than that. At least with "Imprisoned," Haru and his dad returned. They did nothing, but they did return. "The Great Divide" is pretty much the only self-contained episode of the series.

--- Still, I kind of like it. It shows the menial side of the Avatar's work.

--- What I LOVE about this episode is the stylized animation for the three different versions of the Wei Jin/Jin Wei story. I particularly liked the expressionist version of the Zhangs. 

--- The Guide: Wilfred Brimley or Yamamoto? You make the call.

--- This is the true beginning of annoyingly maternal Katara. What I like about _Avatar_ is that it allows things to happen organically. Most shows would probably force that character trait onto the character from the beginning, but _Avatar_ allowed it to emerge in the interactions with other characters.

--- On the subject of the word "filler." After this episode, just about every goddamn episode of the show has been labeled filler. Well, there is NO filler in _Avatar_. The correct distinction would be "inconsequential," or something like that. Filler is applicable when someone, in adapting a work from one medium to another, has to "fill in" certain parts with material, usually, non-canon material. It's impossible to have filler in an original story. Everything presented is part of the story, no matter how irrelevant. "Filler" is specious.

*The Storm*

--- This is truly a magnificent episode. I can't get over how perfectly timed this episode is; it fits perfectly into the structure of Book 1. After spending enough episodes learning a bit about the _Avatar_ world and the ancillary main character, we now are treated to a full exposition on our two main character, Aang and Zuko.

--- This is the most important Zuko episode to date, even more so than when he chose to save Iroh. Iroh was always Zuko's anchor, the person that allowed us to feel the possibility of redemption in Zuko, but this is the first time he shows concern for others. And, of course, we learn that his only real fault is loyalty and devotion to his nation, and his people.

--- And we are given the most important line of the series thus far: "The Avatar gives Zuko hope."

--- It's enriching to watch the opening dream sequence, having now seen The Guru. There's some call-backs in the Guru to this sequence. _Avatar_ doesn't waste many frames.

--- As far as one-off characters go, the Fisherman is definitely amongst my very favorites.

--- The lighting in the cave where Katara finds Aang is complex and remarkable. Absolutely perfect. So are the intercuts between Aang's story and Iroh's retelling of Zuko's story. It's kind of sad to watch, considering the same thing was botched in "The Awakening."

--- This is probably the most explicit the show got, besides parts of Book 3. The parallel between Aang and Zuko was never this similar. They are literally caught in the same situation, and they also make similar choices. The template for the rest of the show always put them in _slightly_ similar situations,and the results were always different: Aang always overcame his grief, while Zuko was usually engulfed by his.

--- Azula's first appearance was kind of cool. The fandom instantly understood that she was not a random character.

*The Blue Spirit*

--- Awesome little moment: The title screen's music that is a play on that opening sting of the Blue Spirit leitmotif.

---  Zuko is unbeatable as the Blue Spirit. End of discussion. No one could beat him. Not a fully realized Avatar. Not Superman. Not Madara, Itachi, or Aizen. Light Yagami could write his name in the Death Note; Zuko as Blue Spirit would thwart it somehow.

--- I wish we'd see more of the Yu Yen archers in the show. They have cool music. 

--- I definitely got the feeling of the Dennis Moore sketch with Momo's endless barrage of useless gifts for Sokka and Katara.

--- This episode is basically a double-episode with "The Storm." Having been presented with their similarities, they bring them together and unveil their complementary skills. Now we're not just pulling for Zuko to choose good, we're distinctly rooting for Zuko and Aang to work together. And we close it out with the famous shot of Zuko turning his back on the Fire Nation emblem. In our context, it's so satisfying to watch the roots take hold back in Book 1.



Jesus, I'm really getting out of hand with these TL/DR's. I guess I'm sorry. Epic rewatch is epic.


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 26, 2008)

still no new episode

i cant say that i really miss it


----------



## masterriku (Jun 26, 2008)

Sigh for some reason i can't bring myself to rewatch the first 3/4 of book 1 again someone pm when we reach the north pole part.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> ---  Zuko is unbeatable as the Blue Spirit. End of discussion. No one could beat him. Not a fully realized Avatar. Not Superman. Not Madara, Itachi, or Aizen. Light Yagami could write his name in the Death Note; Zuko as Blue Spirit would twart it somehow.



Fuggin sig'd.  You've spittin out epic one-liners this whole review, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2008)

Wooooooow, it's been a loooooooong while =o o= Hey, there's a mass rewatching? When did this start? =@.@=


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Wooooooow, it's been a loooooooong while =o o= Hey, there's a mass rewatching? When did this start? =@.@=



A few days ago. We're going straight through to July 14th. Pick up whenever you can.

When it comes to the Blue Spirit, I can only speak the truth. Unknockoutable... except for when the Yu Yen guy knocked him out with the arrow, but otherwise...

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 6: Trust Issues*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 14: The Fortuneteller*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 15: Bato of the Water Tribe*

_Having established out main characters and their complex relationship with each other, we now enenter the Avatar world. Today?s episodes are related by their common theme: trust. Problems arising due to trust is the main conflict of both episodes. In ?The Fortuneteller,? the town?s blind trust in Aunt Wu?s predictions nearly results in the destruction of the entire village. Later, Aang?s panic over Sokka and Katara?s rekindled relationship with an old Water Tribe friend nearly destroys the trust between the three.

We?re also introduced to Jun, an instantly popular character in the fandom, although she was popular with no one more than she was with Iroh. _

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Thor Hammer

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 6 Thoughts*


*The Fortuneteller*

Well shippers rejoice because they episode had Katara and Aang trying to find their respective romantic partners after hints dropped by Aunt Wu, a supposed Fortuneteller.  This woman reminds me of my own grandmother, despite her get rich schemes she seems to be truly wise to the young hearts of others and there is wisdom in her words.  I rather enjoyed this episode as well, it had comedy "...Aunt Wu came, we've had a tradition of _not_ doing that", dramaz "....floozy", and even romance.  Aang put out a volcano which was completely badass, it was also the defining moment of when Katara would consider Aang a suitable.....suitor.  7.5/10

*Bato of the Water Tribe*

Tensions are rising beginning at the episode, as you can see what direction the story is heading in.  The Gaang meets up with Bato, a water tribe warrior was injuried and left behind by Sokka and Katara's father.  Reunited with kin, the siblings are overjoyed but seem to leave Aang behind emotionally, as such he feels jealous and thinks his fun times are coming to an end.  A letter comes from Sokka and Katara's father but Aang intercepts it so they won't get any deserting ideas, he later regrets the decision.  In the end though, Sokka and Katara stick to their original plan and continue their journey with Aang to the North Pole.  A test of friendship was apparant in this episode and it's also starting to show more of Aang's "darker" nature if you want to call it that.  I get the feeling out of everything he can dish out, he really doesn't like lonliness.  That character flaw might hurt him later on.  6.5/10

*Final Conclusion:*  Meh, today's episodes were average to me.  Besides the first water tribe warrior we saw, it's a take or leave it situation of watching.  I mean it was fun while it lasted, but there was no real bending fights or philosophies to mull over that the show usually has.  Just a relaxed day, so I guess I'm indifferent.  Satisfied, but indifferent.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

umm ..sorry to bug you guys again but is the guy with the pony tail the bad guy?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2008)

For now, yes he is.  I thought we told you to watch the series.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, it's on tomorrow


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

still no new episodes i see ¬_¬


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> yeah, it's on tomorrow



I meant from the beginning, online.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

um..Im not exactly alloud to do that but I'll ask my friend to get them for me


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2008)

You Can Watch Them For Free


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

umm..no I mean Im not alloud to watch videos on the internet, uses too much bandwidth or something


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, Well Then Sucks For You


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll get them soon then


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2008)

You can't watch videos on the net?  Yet you buy them?  Are you rich?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

umm...well we're already over our internet limit...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm...well we're already over our internet limit...



Hmmm, that's too bad. Yu have until July 14th to catch up, though. If you like the show, you will. The most common story I've heard from new fans is that once they started watching episodes, they could not stop.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

Hot off the presses, TVshowsonDVD comes through yet again. Here is the back cover, which reveals THE FULL EPISODE TITLES OF THE FOUR-PART FINALE!





So it looks like the Phoenix Lord business happens right away. I'm really interested to see what "The Old Masters" refers to. How many masters? Will this be our Iroh episode? Now I'm beyond obsessed over the finale.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hot off the presses, TVshowsonDVD comes through yet again. Here is the back cover, which reveals THE FULL EPISODE TITLES OF THE FOUR-PART FINALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I can't wait to see those episodes. 

Avatar Aang, nice last title.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hot off the presses, TVshowsonDVD comes through yet again. Here is the back cover, which reveals THE FULL EPISODE TITLES OF THE FOUR-PART FINALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, :amazed I just saw this over at lj. Like everyone else, 'The Old Masters' sounds interesting, but you know that 'Avatar Aang' is going to be epic.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 26, 2008)

Wtf I cant wait for this!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 26, 2008)

Heh, I haven't kept up with the rewatch at all so far. :S Guess I'll try to jump in at some point.





Jove said:


> Hot off the presses, TVshowsonDVD comes through yet again. Here is the back cover, which reveals THE FULL EPISODE TITLES OF THE FOUR-PART FINALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice.  It's getting harder and harder to wait, though. X3

Oh, and Countdown to the Comet finally updated the category.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Oh, and Countdown to the Comet finally updated the category.



Oh, cool. I went with:

1. Sokka's Master
2. Appa's Lost Days
3. Avatar Roku
4. The Waterbending Master
5. Jet


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Heh, I haven't kept up with the rewatch at all so far. :S Guess I'll try to jump in at some point. Nice.  It's getting harder and harder to wait, though. X3]



Neither have I... 



			
				Kaenboshi said:
			
		

> Oh, and Countdown to the Comet finally updated the category.



I went with:

-Avatar Roku
-Sokka's Master
-Appa's Lost Days
-Jet 
-The Waterbending Master


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Fortuneteller*

--- Anti-shippers wail, because this is the first episode that really annihilates your arguments. It's fact: shipping is part of the show. Call it romance if you'd like, but there's no ignoring it. My favorite argument is the "let them be kids" plea. Tell that to the writers; tell that to the creators.

--- Aunt Wu is an enigma. She seems to believe that her ability is legitimate, but she also acknowledges her faults when things she predicted are not accurate.

--- So Aunt Wu is totally devoted to her own judgements, which often cause complete havoc for everyone around her. No wonder she hit it off with Katara.

--- The first appearance of the platypus bear, which I'm pretty sure is the most recurring hybrid animal.

--- There not much to this episode. Sokka continues to prove himself as a man that would fit right into the Enlightment era, and Aang continues to reveals the depths of his power.

*Bato of the Water Tribe*

--- I'm really surprised that Mider rated this episode so poorly; this is one of my favorite episodes. Excellent character development, intense fight scenes... there's quite a bit here.

--- Truthfully, this day could have been "Sokka's Day." The previous episode highlights his skeptical mind, and this episode gives us real empathy for him with the flashbacks. And the Ice-dodging scene complements the flashbacks by showing us his maturation. When you pair this episode with Sokka's Master, you can argue that Sokka is the most elaborated and intricate character in the show, besides Zuko.

--- Obviously, people went nuts for Jun the second she hit the screen. I'm now very curious about her role in the upcoming episodes. I wonder how she'll react to seeing Zuko again. Her hybrid animal still repulses me.

--- Having now seen Bato in "Day of Black Sun," I wish they would have kept is arm wrapped.

--- This is, in my opinion, the best fight between Aang and Zuko, and it's an immaculate scene. The movements are so precise; Sifu Kisu obviously put a lot of effort into choreographing this one. It's so sophisticated and kinetic.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 26, 2008)

^ 

I believe Bato's arm has been unwrapped since _The Guru_.

BTW, have you and Mider been the only two doing reviews?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^
> 
> I believe Bato's arm has been unwrapped since _The Guru_.
> 
> BTW, have you and Mider been the only two doing reviews?



There's been a few others from different people, but yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2008)

Princess Azula has been appointed the Fire Lord. Adding that to her losing her friends and the clips we've seen over her going crazy, shit's about to get epic.

And I read Jove and Mider's reviews, they're enjoyable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Princess Azula has been appointed the Fire Lord. Adding that to her losing her friends and the clips we've seen over her going crazy, shit's about to get epic.



Seriously. The PhoenixKing business is in the _beginning of the Finale? Lliterally every second of the finale is going to be insanely awesome.

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 7: Affected By the Fire Nation*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 16: The Deserter*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 17: The Northern Air Temple*


Today we meet two eccentrics, Jeong Jeong and The Mechanist. The two could not be any more different in demeanor, personality, or living situation. They do, however, share one tragic similarity: they?ve both been deeply disturbed by the Fire Nation. Jeong Jeong, a Col. Kutrz-like character, was one of the highest ranked members of the Fire Nation military, but now straddles the line of madness, living as the only person to abandon the Fire Nation and survive. 

The second character is the mad genius, The Mechanist. Having overtaken the desolate Northern Air Temple, he is forced into using his talents to assist the Fire Nation in the war. While he does not appear until much later in the series, his grandest design does make a baneful appearance much earlier.

Aang is delighted to meet Jeong Jeong, as a potential firebending teacher. He is disgusted by The Mechanist, who is seen by Aang as a usurper of his home and as someone that denigrated Air Nomad tradition. Despite Aang?s feelings, the two share one more similarity: the Fire Nation is on their doorstep.

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Thor Hammer

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day._


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 27, 2008)

when is the DVD coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2008)

> S03E17 *"The Ember Island Players"* July 18, 2008
> 
> The group attends a play, which serves as a parody and summary of the series to date.


I wonder if it will be as entertaining as when they did it on Reboot?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 7 Thoughts*


*The Deserter*

Well dialouge excluded, this episode got me really excited.  I really liked the fact that firebending was being introduced for a good cause and by an old guy (cause we all know that Old guy = Badass in any media).  The lectures about the destructive qualities though had me on the edge of my seat wondering if they were actually going to show Aang firebending before the show ended, and they did with a second purpose too.  Katara's healing powers kind of made me think of a shipping idea like opposites attract (Aang's carefree yet destructive nature vs. Katara's worrying and rejuvenating one), and brought even more evidence to support this paring.  The fact that Jeong Jeong was once Zhao's master as well was fairly interesting along with the fight that followed, which I believe was one of the best matches so far.  More intensity building up as Aang outsmarted the large temper and even larger sideburns of Zhao, I wonder where this will lead us though since he vowed never to use that destructive power again...well he still has 3 elements under his belt, master or not.  9/10

*The Northern Air Temple*

Quite a silly and fun episode as we are introduced to The Mechanist, the most modern man in the series so far and mad scientist-like, along with his wheelchair-bound son Teo.  They both reside in the abandoned Air temple that is the second we've seen so far, though quite different than Aang's former home as it has been transformed into a place where all sorts of kooky devices roam free.  Later we learn that The Mechanist has supplying the Fire Nation with his idea albeit againist his will before the Gaang save the day as they always do.  This episode was paticularly enjoyable because of Sokka, who has quite the head on his shoulders, he may actually surpass Bato or father at the rate he is progressing.  8.5/10

*Final Conclusion:*  Much better than last week, the progression is easily visible.  I say at this point we can all see which direction the characters are heading in (relationship-wise, flaws and strengths, likes and dislikes) and easily see how they could be beaten or win.  Sokka is impressing me the most of all with his unmatched ingenuity, though not to say Katara's newfound powers or Aang's Firebending isn't astounding either.  Eager to see where this takes us.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2008)

HOLY BRICK SHITTING, the back of the DVD cover already?  Hmm, I thought the last episode would be called something else that I can't say due to spoilers but I as well wonder who The Old Masters are.

My reviews might be a bit behind over the next few days since I'm moving, but I'll just type tl;dr ones.  Doesn't look like anyone other than Taurus and Jove are reading them anyway.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> when is the DVD coming out?



July 29. The one benefit of these absurd delays in Book 3 has been the DVD releases. Vol. 1, episodes 301-305, came out a week and a half after 305 aired. Vol. 4 will be the same situation.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2008)

29th?  The episodes didn't get pushed back again did they?  I'm thinking about burning them and selling them for a profit in Australia.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> 29th?  The episodes didn't get pushed back again did they?  I'm thinking about burning them and selling them for a profit in Australia.



Woah.. old school piracy. 

Episodes are still being aired July 14-19. The DVD will just come out right away, since these episodes have pretty much been done for months now. All that's been worked on is finishing touches on the Finale. The staff has been gone for a long time now.

I'd say there might be another Blockbuster leak, but it's probably not even worth it. The Book 3, Vol. 3 DVD came out May 6th, and The Boiling Rock was uploaded April 25th. Looking at my calendar, if it was to happen in the same way for Vol. 4, the Finale could possibly be up the 18th. One day before it airs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> 29th?  The episodes didn't get pushed back again did they?  I'm thinking about burning them and selling them for a profit in Australia.



You live in Australia too, huh? Glad to hear some others of us are around.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2008)

I never thought of it as old school piracy But no, I'm just visiting Australia, New Zealand, and Micronesia for the summer, maybe I'll consider it if I like it there though.

By the by, Jove do you know when the DVD ships to blockbuster or pre-orders?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I never thought of it as old school piracy But no, I'm just visiting Australia, New Zealand, and Micronesia for the summer, maybe I'll consider it if I like it there though.
> 
> By the by, Jove do you know when the DVD ships to blockbuster or pre-orders?



I'm not really sure about how these things work. The Blockbuster leak was the first time I had seen such a thing. 

Definitely classic piracy. It's a throwback to the glory days of the early 20's, with bootleg copies of "Ulysses" being tossed around Continental Europe to avoid obscenity laws.

'Cept _Avatar_ totally owns Joyce. Toph's a cooler blind prodigy, to boot.

Hey Taurus, how's the Australian _Avatar_ fandom?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2008)

No clue. I went to Supanova, an anime convention in Sydney last Sunday, and most of the people I was talking to recognised it if I mentioned it, but I can't account for much.

First episode I ever saw was on normal TV, and it was Toph's first episode, The Blind Bandit I think.

As you can obviously guess, I immediately watched every episode I could.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello discussion!!  The wait is slowly inching forward!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2008)

You're not wrong.

The Southern Raiders and Ember Island Players, hopefully they're closer than we think.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it wrong that I'm still putting off getting a job because I NEED to be home to watch the last episodes of Avatar?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

have any episodes after boiling rock come out? and if so anyone got any MU links?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing new I'm afraid...

yet.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 27, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Is it wrong that I'm still putting off getting a job because I NEED to be home to watch the last episodes of Avatar?



You're not able to secure a job that ends your workday before 8pm?


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2008)

the boiling rock is the final episode i cant find any new ones they are sure taking there time putting these episodes out


----------



## Piekage (Jun 28, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Is it wrong that I'm still putting off getting a job because I NEED to be home to watch the last episodes of Avatar?



Avatar > A staple income.  It's canon. 

The Deserter - Good to see firebenders that aren't after Aang. Very important episode, Katara discovers her healing abilities, and Aang learns that Firebending isn't a toy. Aang tricking Zhao was entertaning as well. 

The Northern Air Temple - A pretty average episode, Sokka was the highlight though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2008)

Only two and a half weeks...


My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Deserter*

--- It's amusing how the beginning of the episode seems like the archetype for an inconsequential episode. These are the types that are best to watch on DVD. Watching it first-air is weird; you're always waiting for the other shoe to drop.

--- The foreshadowing in _Avatar_ is incredible sometimes. When Aang, Sokka, and Katara are inspecting Aang's wanted poster, you only see the Blue Spirit poster for a brief few seconds, and at the bottom corner of the screen. Also, the puppet show proganda is a nice prelude to early Book 3 episodes, especially "The Headband."

--- Jeong Jeong is in my top three for minor characters. Not only is he humorously stern, but he expounds on the volatile nature of fire so eloquently. His lines are so mellifluous, and anguished. Late in Book 1 was a great spot for placing an alternate opinion on firebending and the Fire Nation.

--- So Jeong Jeong's hideout and character is clearly influenced deeply by _Heart of Darkness_. _Avatar_ is obviously much more than a kid's show, but this is amazing. A reference would be impressive enough, but these are entire acts with a very erudite interpretation of a complex masterpiece of literature.

--- Awwwwww, Zhao's third failure. He's so adorable. He's comes-up-short Wolverine.

--- I haven't seen this episode in a while, but having seen it now, I don't think there's any way it's not in my top 5.

*The Northern Air Temple*

--- Once again, the naturalism of the show comes well crafted, with guile and grace. It's akin to the show's message on imperialism and war. In our times, it would be easy for myopic cynics to point to the current situation as _Avatar_'s target, but that would be misappropriation. _Avatar_ deals in ecumenical concerns, in concepts, not specifics. It's one of the advantages of being a kid's show; the main focus can't be too narrow.

--- The clear highlight of the show is that brief moment where we see The Mechanist sketching blueprints for The Drill. It's about as subtle as foreshadowing can get without being a freeze frame easter egg.

--- The final battle now plays almost as a prelude to the Day of Black Sun invasion battle.

--- Here's a fun game: see how many people the Gaang actually kill in their fights. For instance, Aang clearly killed several dozen Fire Nation soldiers with his avalanche. There's no way they survived. They're dead. And that explosion? Yup, lotta dead there. Lotta death.

--- It's peculiar how long it took for the war balloon pay-off. I think most people assumed something by the mid-way point of book 2, at the latest. Certainly something in Book 2, at the very least. Yet they waited a _long_ time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 8: The Siege of the North*


Episodes

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 18: The Waterbending Master*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 19: The Siege of the North, Part 1*

*Book 1: Water, Chapter 20: The Siege of the North, Part 2*

_After a long journey with several detours of varying importance, the Gaang finally reaches the Northern Water Tribe, in the three-part finale to Book 1. Initially in awe of it?s beauty and grandeur, they soon learn that it?s culture is as unsavory as the setting is sumptuous. Katara and Aang face difficulties in their waterbending training due to an oppressive paternalism, while Sokka has to let go of his object of affection, Princess Yue, due to her noble arranged marriage.

However, they are not the only ones approaching the Northern Water Tribe, as all of their protagonists are at it?s doorstep. When they arrive, we see the depths of Zuko?s desperation and determination, the true ruthlessness and depravity of Zhao, and Iroh?s real loyalites. This all leads to a breathtaking conclusion, where Aang and Yue both display their unique powers._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Thor Hammer

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 28, 2008)

So, what's this I hear about Nickelodean blitzing through the remaining episodes sometime in July?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> So, what's this I hear about Nickelodean blitzing through the remaining episodes sometime in July?



That's pretty much it. Episodes 312-321 will all air within one week, starting July 14th. July 19th will be the four-part finale. Opinions vary on whether this is cool or not.

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Waterbending Master*

--- They certainly don't waste any time; the Gaang's capture/discovery by the N. Water Tribe is so sudden. They do this a lot, though. Not much time is wasted at the beginning before jumping into the premise and action. They're the anti-_Simpsons_.

--- The music as they enter the Water Tribe gates and go through the water locks is definitely in my top 3 for the show. The Track Team really outdid themselves here. The chord sequence, it's Bach-like. And I counted THREE counter-melodies. Awesome.

--- On lesser shows, I think Katar's story would have seemd more like a superfluous b-story, but here it is the culmination of her character.

--- Watching these Book 1 episodes, I wonder what Iroh's plans were. At one point he tells Zuko, "Stay hidden until we get to the North Pole and the Avatar will be yours!" What was he going to do once Zuko caught Aang?

*The Siege of the North, Part 1*

--- Zuko's mad dash through the turtle-seal channles is fantastic. They were trying to show the reaches of his determination, and it's so over-the-top that it works.

--- Zhao just commands every scene he is in, even scenes where he is paired with Iroh. I can see why people wonder if he could have somehow survived. His absence is still felt, even though Azula clearly outshines even him.

*The Siege of the North, Part 2*

--- The coloring in this episode is extraordinary. The red tinge after Zhao grabs the Moon Spirit, the black-and-white after he killsit, it's great. But the way they use the fire to illuminate things after he kills it is phenomenal.

--- The plot continues to reveal it's intricacies. There's the mention of the "hidden library" that Zhao found, which will come back later as a major plot turn. There's the brief description of Azula during Zuko's lament to Aang, badically plotting out her character. It's all so rich.

--- Now, as a season finale: this one scores huge. There are two kinds of finales: one that is a proper culmination with a clean ending, and a cliff-hanger. This is the former, and really brings together everything great about Book 1, and the show, in the end. Koi-Zilla, the Zuko-Zhao showdown, Yue's sacrifice... the last five minutes are the best five minutes of Book 1, as it should be. 

*Thoughts on Book 1*

--- Book 1 is certainly more lighthearted than Book 2, but not as frivilous as Book 3. It's a real Journey's Tale. There was one goal in mind the entire time: reaching the Northern Water Tribe. The journey was well-balanced between episodes in which we learned about the _Avatar_ world and the _Avatar_ characters. Although I consider Book 2 to be masterful and perfect, Book 1 doesn't rank that far behind.

--- Think about 101 and 120 together. The difference is tangible. A character like Koh would never exist in the world of 101. By 120, a character so dark and disturbing was accepted. The depth of the show was firmly beyond a simple "Kid's show." And Book 2 would use that depth to it's finest.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 8 Thoughts*


*The Waterbending Master*

Well the show keeps in line with "Old guy = badass" cliche as the Waterbending Master is an old fart who has many tricks up his sleeves.  It also shakes things up a bit by making the guy a sexist while we have Katara as our best resident waterbender.  The Gaang has finally reached the North Pole (albeit captured) to see that the place is way more "feudal" than their Southern counterparts way of living.  That Sokka has also become smitten at first site with a white haired girl.  But good things can't last forever as we all know.  8/10

*Siege of the North pts I and 2*

Zhao, he's like the opposite Orange-kun of Avatar, the guy who consistantly fails but just as soon gets promotions.  The Gaang's curse of bringing destruction wherever they go has been fufilled once again as the Admiral breaks through the defense of the Northern Water Tribe and lays siege to their lands.  These episodes were absolutely groundbreaking with the fights and Aang's spiritual journey, even though I didn't quite understand the ying-yang system because it's a bit different from the one in our world.  Prince Zuko does seem to have redeeming qualities after all, Zhao lost his life so as to not be saved by the banished prince.  Letting the Avatar go (for now) may come back to haunt him though.  On another note, Princess Yue sacrificed her life to restore balance to the Moon spirit by becoming it herself, leaving her love Sokka behind.  The last few seconds of the show brought the epic full circle though showing Prince Zuko's sister, Azula, as she is given orders by their father to hunt down her brother and uncle.  Win and Epic.  10/10

*Final Conclusion:*  I don't think anything will be able to top this, which makes me sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 28, 2008)

I do honestly wonder what happened to Zhao. I would like to think that he didn't just die by drowning. Maybe he met with the spirits or something?  I wish Nick would have elaborated on that a bit more.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2008)

It's you guys' reactions to episode five of book two that I look forward to the most.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's you guys' reactions to episode five of book two that I look forward to the most.



I actually like that episode. Anything with Kyoshi is worthwhile. But I haven't seen it in a while, maybe it's worse than I recall. Chapter 5 of Book 3, however... I am going to fucking lambaste that episode



ViolentlyHappy said:


> I do honestly wonder what happened to Zhao. I would like to think that he didn't just die by drowning. Maybe he met with the spirits or something?  I wish Nick would have elaborated on that a bit more.



It's so weird about Zhao. He was a failure in just about everything he did on the show, but he never lost his swagger. I'm satisfied with his death; he died with his own sense of honor, even if it was rebuking the Prince of his nation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2008)

Episode Four is Avatar Day.

Episode _Five_ is the Blind Bandit


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 28, 2008)

Well screw all y'all,
I love *The Beach*.
Season 2 is great but I'm taking a little sabbatical from those episodes, I'm a little burnt out on them so right now I'm soaking in Book 3 and will probably buy the Book 3 season set before I buy book 1 to complete the collection.


----------



## Noah (Jun 28, 2008)

Just caught up on everything again. I was about two days behind due to stupid movie deadlines. 

A few thoughts now:

-Jet is basically Sokka's version of Zuko. Zuko and Aang are very similar, but they just make different choices. Jet is basically Sokka if he had made all the dickmove decisions.

-Jeong Jeong is badass. I hope he shows up again in the end.

-Oh snap! I forgot that Iroh had supposedly traveled to the spirit world. Maybe he'll have to travel again to get Aang's face back after Aang meets Koh again!

-If there was a DBZ:BT style Avatar fighting game, I want Jun and her beast to be a secret boss. Seriously. Those two are hardcore.

-Why is Azula drawn the same in The Storm as she is when we're first introduced to her? Someone must've been planning to make her the older sister when this one was drawn up.

It really his interesting how the show has developed from a kid's action show to an action show that kids can watch. The first few episodes really did feel like it was a children's show with an interesting twist to it, but in just one season it has transformed into an action show that can appeal to anyone of any age.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Episode Four is Avatar Day.
> 
> Episode _Five_ is the Blind Bandit



Episode Four is The Swamp. The Blind Bandit is Episode Six.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2008)

Seriously?

I'm missing one then.

Avatar State
Return to Omashu
Swamp
Avatar day
Blind Bandit.

What am I missing?

EDIT: 

How the FUCK did I forget about The Secret Tunnel.

I forgot about the hippies, and betrayed myself.

[/sepukku]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 9 Thoughts*


*The Avatar State*


At the beginning of this episode, I was still thinking about the events of The Siege of the North so I thought returning to the normal stories would be a bit dull especially since the Gaang was headed back to King Bumi's (I don't like retracing steps).  Boy was I wrong, it was rather refreshing having everyone change their plans, including Prince Zuko and Iroh who are branded as traitor and failure now.  Zuko's sister Azula who is apparantly very sinister and sneaky tries to get them to return the Fire Nation by lying saying that the Fire Lord wants them back.  Zuko almost goes along with this to, it's revealed here that she can bend blue fire and if I know anything about fire it's that blue burns much hotter than orange or red.  Back with the Gaang, an Earth King general tries to convince Aang that if he can trigger the Avatar State he will be able to defeat the Fire Lord and end the war right now, bad idea.  The plan works when the general resorts to underhanded tactics and gets his ass handed to him because "bitches don't know bout the avatar state".  Only Katara is able to calm him down before moving on.  The best part of this episode was when Iroh and Zuko cut their ponytails.  8/10

*The Cave of Two Lovers*

Shipping, as the title implies, is abundant in this episode.  The story goes that Omashu was named for two Earthbenders (Oma and Shu) were in love and seperated by the Earth, but not even rock itself could keep them apart.  The Gaang has to travel through this long tunnel to get through to Omashu where love lights the way.  Katara and Aang share a tender moment while Sokka's forehead and the palm of his hand flirt like never before.  Love shines the brightest in the dark.  7/10

*Final Conclusion:*  Did this one a bit early today because of uncertainty about the my connection.  Anywho, the first episode effectively affirms that the Gaang will be in alot more trouble now that the world knows he's alive and he's being hunted by a psycho and his daughter.  I wonder what Zuko and Iroh will do.  If Book: Earth means more Earthbending then it's perfectly fine by me and I can't wait to see what's in store.  Despite my ratings, I think it's a better season opener than the last one's.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 9: Bookends*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 1: The Avatar State*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 2: The Cave of Two Lovers*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 3: Return to Omashu*

_Having saved the Northern Water Tribe, the Gaang now begin a new mission, one that will be the focus of the first half of Book 2: finding Aang an Earthbending teacher. Bumi is the natural choice, so the trip is a simple revisit to Omashu. Their journey is arduous from the beginning, however, as they are nearly held hostage by a callous Earth Kingdom General and get stuck in a labyrinthine cave with a group of nomads, but they finally arrive at their destination. When they arrive in Omashu, however, they find that  it?s quite different than how they left it.

They also meet their main protagonist for Book 2, the imperious, misanthropic Firebending prodigy Princess Azula. But her introduction is to Zuko and Iroh, and her failed attempt to imprison them allows them to escape, but they are now officially exiled. For the rest of Book 2, Zuko and Iroh travel as fugitives.

But the most important revelation in these epiosdes has to do specifically with Aang.. In a surreal moment with Avatar Roku, Aang learns more about the Avatar State. Aang?s struggle with the Avatar State will be the underlying  theme throughout this season. The actions of this first episode will have relevance throughout the entirety of Book 2._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Thor Hammer

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2008)

You're still one behind, Mider.

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Avatar State*

--- I consider this to be an underrated episode. At worst, it's in my top 10. It's a perfect season opener, and not just because it's intriguing and suspenseful and kinetic; it sets up everything for the rest of Book 2. When 220 was over, you could look back and see that so much derived from 201.

--- Obviously, the first noticeable thing is the Avatar State, which will be the underlying theme that links Book 2 together. But there are other things that play important roles in Book 2 that are introduced here: the amulet containing the water from the Spirit Oasis, Zuko's knife, and Azula's lightning.

--- Also, the episode sets the template for Book 2. Book 1's episodes were pretty straightforward: a solid A-story, with perhaps a few side stories related to the it. But most of Book 2 operates with the Gaang's plot as the A-story, and the Zuko/Iroh plot functioning as a B-story, often with the two having zero interaction.

--- The A and B format does function as a vehicle for Aang/Zuko parallels, though, and it begins here. Aang's struggle to unlock the Avatar State is similar to Zuko's prospect of a return home: both are unsure of the consequences, but are unable to resist. 

--- I LOVE it when _Avatar_ is surreal. The scene where Roku explains the Avatar State to Aang is one of my favorite scenes in all of _Avatar_. It's so sudden, it's drawn so beautifully, James Garett's delivery is so powerful... I ended up re-watching it 4 or 5 times. It's a definite prelude to the mesmerizing Chakras scenes in The Guru. It's also where we first see Avatar Kuruk and Avatar Yangchen.

--- This episode really is a tour de force. It's so gripping, from the very beginning to the solemn end.

*The Cave of Two Lovers*

--- I like this episode more every time I see it, and I've seen it a LOT. There was a time that when _Avatar_ was on a Nickelodeon network, it almost always was this episode. So, I didn't like it that much at first, but it's grown on me. Also: anti-shippers lament.

--- The songs are fantastic. I particularly like the love song Chong sings in the cave.

---The humor in this episode is typical of Book 1 and 2 _Avatar_. It's very natural, opposed to the typically vapid "set-up and delivery" humor of most shows, or the awkward style of some of Book 3.

--- The ending is so great; it's such a twist. Jack Desena's delivery is perfect.

*Return To Omashu*

--- Omashu looks really cool as a Fire Nation colony. You can do just about anything with the Omashu design and it will always look awesome.

--- The introductions of Ty Lee and Mai work pretty well. It works even better with the Boiling Rock in mind. They're pretty straightforward characterizations, with small hints of more, like Mai's slight change of expression when Zuko is mentioned, or Ty Lee's ability to hinder bending.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 10: Toph?s Day*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 4: The Swamp*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 5: Avatar Day*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 6: The Blind Bandit*

_Today we meet the fourth and final member of the Gaang, the last remaining main character, Toph Bei Fong. Equally cavalier and precocious as Azula, she is arguably the strongest Earthbender in the world. She?s also blind, and sheltered by her high noble parents. The Gaang?s discovery and recruitment of her leads to a difficult decision for Toph, which will eventually catch up to her much later.

Of course, this being Avatar, they endure several unwelcome detours before they find Toph. They crashland into a surreal, ominous swampland, in which they have to confront visions from the past and future, and they spend a day in an acrimonious town, where they learn about Avatar Kyoshi.

Meanwhile, a despondent Zuko assumes the Blue Spirit identity to survive, and eventually leaves his uncle to travel on his own._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2008)

I definitely look forward to these upcoming reviews from you two


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2008)

Shit man, I'm so behind because of my travels.  My grading point scale is going to be a bit more broad from now on?

*Rewatch: Day 10 Thoughts*

*Return to Omashu*

Gotta say I loved this episode, there was just so many different things happening at the same time, kinda like a Quentin Tarintino esque movie.  Two new girls join Azula's gang named Ty Lee and Mai (pronounced May) who are friends but couldn't be more different.  Ty Lee, the bubbly and outgoing teen who loves pink fights at close range by sealing one's bending contrasts so much from Mai, who seems gothic fighting at long range and only smiles when Zuko is mentioned()  Too many actions scenes to describe in detail, you'll get the full enjoyment by watching it yourself.  19/20

*The Swamp*

Sokka and Katara's distant hillbilly cousins are in this episode as the Gaang ventures through a giant and mystical swamp.  Past memories and future visions come alive as Katara spots her mother, Sokka sees Yue, and Aang runs into some as-of-yet unknown girl.  These bumpkins actually have alot to teach the Gaang in their own, fuzzy lumpkins way.  15/20

*Avatar Day*

I didn't quite understand the point of this episode nor was I very interested to begin with.  There really was no fight aside the flashback if you could call that a fight, no romantic or plot development, none of that magic that we've all come to know and love.  The only part of special mention in this episode would have to be when Kyoshi herself took over Aang's body and explained what happened, I did like however that the chunk of land became Kyoshi's Island.  12.5/20

*The Blind Bandit*

Another addition to the Gaang?  Fuck yeah, I love this girl the Blind Bandit is blind.....and is a bandit!  Girl's name is Toph and she's a Daredevil-like Earthbender, the same one we saw in "The Swamp" as apart of Aang's vision.  She has a tough, tomboyish demeanor and has been winning Earthbending tournaments away from her secret life as a polished rich girl.  She runs away in the end since her father isn't able to accept her decision.  I dug this episode especially when Sokka went in a whisper "Water Tribe" lol.  19.5/20

*Final Conclusion:*  God damn I'm pooped.  But I'm glad we ended on the episode we did today, it was nice and I haven't seen anything as good as "The Blind Bandit" in quite some time.  Toph....she'll definitely add some depth to the group but I can't help that feeling that her weakness are aerial attacks judging by Aang's fighting and Sokka's toss of the belt.  Will it be her downfall?  Tommorrow, same-rock time same rock-station (reps to anyone who understands what I just said).


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2008)

Newsflash: A new finale commercial aired!

Watch it here.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 30, 2008)

Ain't gonna watch, want to be competely spoiler free.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2008)

The finale is when exactly?

Its July I know but what's the exact date?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2008)

^ The 19th.



The Cheat said:


> Ain't gonna watch, want to be competely spoiler free.


I phrased it wrong. It's not specifically the finale, but for the entire remainder of the season.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Newsflash: A new finale commercial aired!
> 
> Watch it here.



Awesome! Ozai is unspeakably cool.

Looks like there another one, as well. It's a commercial for Nick's "Sizzlin' Summer," and contains some clips of Aang firebending under Zuko's watch, with the others lounging behind them:


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 30, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Newsflash: A new finale commercial aired!
> 
> Watch it here.



 Awesome.
This new movie sounds interesting though.


----------



## Noah (Jun 30, 2008)

To be fair to Cheat, I'll spoiler my reaction to the promo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet Crackers! It's Bumi! At least now I can assured that, no matter what happens to make the ending shitty, this finale is full of win on a galactic scale already.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> Awesome! Ozai is unspeakably cool.
> 
> Looks like there another one, as well. It's a commercial for Nick's "Sizzlin' Summer," and contains some clips of Aang firebending under Zuko's watch, with the others lounging behind them:



Yes I quite enjoyed that audible gasp from the cameraperson after we see Aang firebend and apparently breathe fire.

EDIT-

Uh Oh it seems like the Zutarians are getting more ammunition from the Series finale promo. Crazy theories are formulating and they'll be spouted by the absolute hardcore until the 14th.
Kinda liked them a bit when they felt defeated but man they really are as Fierce, passionate and Tenacious as Mike and Bryan said during one of the episode commentaries.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Yes I quite enjoyed that audible gasp from the cameraperson after we see Aang firebend and apparently breathe fire.



These kids need to get some tripods, or stop it with the Harlem Shakes while filming. Little zoom wouldn't hurt, either. Framing, kids... framing.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait wait wait so they aren't gonna show eps 11-15 on t.v on on the week of the 14 hmm interesting or they are blatantly lying about that world premier thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Wait wait wait so they aren't gonna show eps 11-15 on t.v on on the week of the 14 hmm interesting or they are blatantly lying about that world premier thing.



I don't know where you could have interpreted it that way, but here is a full, concise rundown of what is going to happen in two weeks:

Beginning July 14th, Nick will air the remaining ten episodes of Avatar, concluding on the 19th with the four-part series finale. The schedule will be:

July 14: 312: The Western Air Temple
July 15: 313: The Firebending Masters
July 16: 314: The Boiling Rock, Part 1
July 16: 315: The Boiling Rock, Part 2
July 17: 316: The Southern Raiders
July 18: 317: The Ember Island Players
July 19: 318: Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King
July 19: 319: Sozin's Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters
July 19: 320: Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno
July 19: 321: Sozin's Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang

And then on July 20 we have a shipper's armageddon. But as far as legitimate Nick scheduling, that's the deal. It won't change.


Now, the Rewatch... my thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Swamp*

--- This is one of my darkhorse favorites. It's so surreal and understated; probably the strangest episode of _Avatar_, besides Nightmares and Daydreams.

--- The placement of the episode is a little strange as well. The beginning of Book 2 alternated between definitely important episodes, and not-so-important episodes. But with shows like Cave of Two Lovers and The Swamp, there's no reason to complain. This is pure artistry. 

--- This is basically the _To a God Unknown_ of _Avatar_. There's a myriad of ways to interpret the Swamp; it's just wide-open symbolism.

--- This episode is so much cooler knowing Toph's character. The apparitions are beautifully executed.

--- People went nuts for he Blue Spirit ending, and for good reason. It's so well done; you see the mask for maybe a second in the beginning of the episode.

*Avatar Day*

--- I don't hate this episode. It's fun, and we learn more the unfathomably awesome Kyoshi.

--- Momo grabbing the spider out of Sokk'a mouth is the best opening to an episode in _Avatar_. The show really hit a groove with it's humor at this point.

--- My favorite thing about the episode is that brief few seconds where we see the guy in the caravan that Zuko robs. I love it. There's no subtlety to it at all. It's just a guy, by himself, overwhelmingly pleased, reveling in his chest full of gold. It's so ridiculous.

*The Blind Bandit*

--- This one was a real fan favorite from the moment it aired. Although it's an odd chocie to introduce a main character halfway through a series like this, Toph was instantly adored by the fandom.

--- It's a really interesting introduction, as well. There's not a lot of suspense left over for the Toph character as presented here. More would be added later, but here in this episode all of Toph's strengths, weaknesses, struggles, and attitudes are laid out. As I said, she was revered almost immediately.

--- It's also unsettling to watch the episode knowing that Aang's Earthbending teacher was originally going to be a giant, insanely strong man.

--- Sokka's bag has to be one of the most peculiar and fantastic runners in any episode. We also begin the first of many jokes at the expense of Toph's blindness, which is just a weird trademark for a "kid's show."

--- This was the first stand-alone episode with the "Previously On" open. I'm still ambivalent to it. Sometimes, like in Sokka's Master, it exponentially raises your excitment for the episode. Other times, like in The Serpent's Pass, you could have done without it.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]L_c36YLYxUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 11 Thoughts*

*Zuko Alone*

Wow.  One word that can barely capture the emotion and the intrigue in this episode as the title describes, has Zuko by himself.  He wanders into a town like a fistfull of dollars and befriends a kid who's older brother is (or was) a soldier in the Earth Kingdom armed forces.  Zuko sees his former self within this kid and he begins to have flashbacks, for the first time we are able to fully see what Zuko was like during his days as a prince since "The Storm" just gave us a glimpse.  He was a mama's boy but was constantly living in the shadow of Azula (whom even back then was a huge b****) whom Ozai favored.  Zuko's grandpappy Azulon ordered Zuko to be killed after Ozai spoke out againist Iroh's inheritance (Lu Ten, Iroh's son, had just been killed in battle).  Conspiracy flew around until his mother left him forever in the night and Azula revealed all to Zuko the next morning when Azulon is found dead and Ozai becomes fire lord.  Back in the present, Zuko defeats bandits who come to the town but not before revealing himself first.  All the villagers inclucing the boy shun him and he takes his leave.  Worth a mention that Mai is quite smitten with Zuko even in this time and Azula has a complex with things she's not perfect in.  Captivating watch and different usage of flashbacks lead me to rate this 19/20.

*The Chase*

Double Wow.  Huge ass machine chasing the Gaang making them sleep deprived and tearing friendships apart?  Want.  This goes on long enough that Toph takes on Katara's wrath in its entirety and briefly leaves the group...only to run into Iroh who's looking for Zuko.  They sit down, have tea and becomes friends in an ironically different way that their elements and theme of the story has established so far.  Iroh offers Toph some sagely wisdom before she takes her leave.  Meanwhile, Aang cleans Appa's tail to get their followers off of their trail and sets Katara and Sokka with Appa on their way.  He leads the chaser to a dusty town when it turns out to be none other than Azula (in a less than shocking move).  They fight even though Aang is still sleep deprived until Zuko shows up then it becomes a 3 way battle everyone else comes and briefly joins forces to take down Azula, who still manages to escape.  Iroh is critcally injured in the fighting but Zuko finally remembers where he belongs and doesn't accept the Gaang's help.  Everyone goes their seperate ways and the Gaang sleeps soundly.  19/20

*Bitter Work*

This episode shows the comparison of Aang and Zuko once again as they both try to learn something foreign to them, Earthbending and redirecting lightning respectively.  Their progress doesn't seem to be getting them anywhere though as Toph's methods are different from Katara's and Zuko's internal struggle keeps him from getting too far.  Aang has to change up his way of doing things since Air and Earth are two completely different elements, so he becomes aggressive and everything is happy.  Yay.  Oh and did I mention Sokka is going to stop eating meat in his own little subplot.  Yeah, that happens too.  13/20

*Final Conclusion:*  While I loved the first two episodes, the last one was rather meh.  I mean it was alright but I thought there was going to be more to Aang learning Earthbending, I know he might be a prodigy and all but learning an element in 23 minutes?  Hmm something ain't quite right here.  On the other hand Zuko is a very conflicted young man who can't create lightning because of himself and doesn't have his priorities straightened out.  I hope that's not the death of him, I also hope he doesn't leave his uncle again.  That guy is badass.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 1, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 11: Zuko’s Day*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 7: Zuko Alone*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 8: The Chase*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 9: Bitter Work*

_Having left his uncle, Zuko now travels the Earth Kingdom by himself, to find his own way. That way leads him to a nearly desolate Earth Kingdom town,. Zuko meets a young boy, Lee, and his family, and  begins to understand the real ramifications of the war on people. But he also continues to be conflicted by his past. Zuko’s reflections shed light on not only his past, but the circumstances that put his father on the throne of the Fire Nation.

Meanwhile, Toph struggles to adjust to life on Appa, and instantly finds herself in conflict with Katara. The emotions are intensified when they discover that Azula and her gang, Mai and Ty Lee, have been tracking them.Eventually, Aang tires of running and waits to face Azula. When she arrives, they both discover that Zuko has been tracking them. What follows is one of the most exhilarating fights in the show, and, for the first time, all seven main characters face off against a common opponent.

Afterwards, Zuko and Aang begin training. They both find that their natures hinder them. Zuko’s passion prevents him from executing Iroh’s advanced firebending, while Aang’s carefree and evasive nature makes it difficult for him to grasp the straightforwardness of Earthbending, or his straightforward teacher._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Be56ur2k9Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Jul 1, 2008)

> I don't know where you could have interpreted it that way, but here is a full, concise rundown of what is going to happen in two weeks:
> 
> Beginning July 14th, Nick will air the remaining ten episodes of Avatar, concluding on the 19th with the four-part series finale. The schedule will be:
> 
> ...








That's the schedule awesome but what I meant is that eps 312-315 are not WORLD PREMIERS 

Raise your hand if you've seen those chapters and your not from the future 3 weeks from this post.


Also I wanna see when Katara and Zuko dress up like ninja. What I don't want is the ammo it will give the zutarians

Well on the bright side for me I've only watch 312-315 twice must resist 3rd time before the 14th.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 1, 2008)

masterriku said:


> That's the schedule awesome but what I meant is that eps 312-315 are not WORLD PREMIERS
> .



Yeah but that's for the casual fans. The ones who don't talk about this show on the net, schedule a massive re-watch, or know that you can find those episodes on DVD already. So while they're getting their fix of Zoey 101 they might as well know that the show with the bald kid is airing it's last episodes.
*"Oh right I kinda like that show"*

They neither know nor care that 2 of those episodes aired in Canada first.


----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a little behind again, so I only just finished Avatar Day. Three thoughts on it:

First, it has always been one of my least favorite episodes. The only thing that really comes out of it is seeing Kyoshi and the Blue Spirit again. However, "Boomerang! You do always come back!" is Sokka's best line until his rant about enemy birds in book three.

But I noticed something. On the wheel of punishment, the panel after Boiled & Oiled is some sort of bed of nails thing, but when whatshisface changes it, it's community service. Oh those wacky, interchangeable punishment wheels.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*Zuko Alone*

--- This is my favorite episode, and an episode a lot of people cite as the one that got them into the show. It's not hard to see why; how could you not adore an homage to Spaghetti Westerns that focuses entirely on the antagonist without even the slightest reference to the other main characters?

--- Flashback is such a crutch now for so many shows. It's far too easy to fabricate some hollow artisty that _looks_ impressive with the device, but it is executed perfectly in this episode. The key is that the flashbacks only hint at Zuko's current situation, not blatantly addressing it. And the sequencing is spot-on.

--- I really like Zuko's design for this episode. He's drawn to look a tad weathered and slightly emaciated. And, of course, the famous exploding hair growth has begun. Every week we wondered how much longer it would be. He went from Johhny Unitas to Bruce Lee in what, 2 weeks of real-time? 

--- More timeline chaos as Azulon is stated to be the Fire Lord for a total of 23 years, even though Sozin died roughly 70 years before Ozai ascended.

--- This is the first use of turtle-ducks, the hybrid animal that I'm convinced is responsible for 20% of the fanbase.

--- So, after this episode, the sympathy for Zuko was overwhelming, and he would never be viewed as a villain again. Oh right, Crossroads of Destiny... nevermind.

*The Chase*

--- What I really like about this show is how the show mimicks the plot; it's propulsive and kinetic. I was only marginally interested in this episode at first, but it's really grown on me. And it works so well after Zuko Alone, which is a very methodical episode.

--- Zuko totally steals the show with his brief appearance trailing Ozai's Angels, followed by his surprise entrance during the confrontation between Aang and Azula. Yes, he gets dominated in the fight, and it's kind of embarassing how easily he's subjugated and tossed around, but he had already won the episode by then.

--- Toph and Iroh's meeting becomes more and more awesome as time passes. The characters were already well-liked at this point, but both would become further fandom demi-gods as Book 2 progressed. Toph's character was so well established in her introduction that such a meeting was already meaningful.

*Bitter Work*

--- This episode is a little less entertaining than I remembered. I still like it, but being preceded by The Blind Bandit, Zuko Alone, and The Chase, it does seem like a bridge episode.

--- I said that Sokka's bag in The Blind Bandit was possibly the most peculiar runner in an episode, but Sokka being stuck in the ground whilst hunting has to be one of the stranger plot conflicts in an episode. It's unusual for _Avatar_; it seems more like a flimsier cartoon plot.

--- The Aang-Zuko parallel is pretty straightforward here, with the training. They are both obstructed by mental discord. Aang with his inability to deal with the explicitness of Earthbending, and Zuko with Zuko. It does, however, pair with Zuko alone to redefine Zuko as an exceedingly empathetic character. And, of course, Aang overcomes his hindrance and Zuko ends up looking like a fool.

--- Speaking of that, this has to be the most melodramatics ending in _Avatar_. Now I can *GIVE IT BACK!!!*

--- I wonder about the upcoming episodes... we knew that Iroh's teaching of the lightning re-direct technique would return, but the through-the-heart provision has not manifested yet. I still view that scene as more ominous than as the key to Zuko's ultimate victory.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 2, 2008)

So me and my friend were thinking about some of the unanswered stuff in Avatar, and I was thinking wouldn't it be pretty cool if the White Lotus gang, was like a secrete organization to protect the last of the Air Benders.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 12: The Fury of Aang*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 10: The Library*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 11: The Desert*


_With some spare time on their hands, the Gaang relax a bit a take mini-vacations. When they discover the possibility of a great library in the desert (the same one Zhao had found), Sokka decides that they go there in order to discover something useful for the war effort. When he discovers an upcoming eclipse, and it?s effect on Firebenders, we begin the second half of Book 2: the journey to Ba Sing Se and the presentation of this information to the Earth King.

However, that?s not the only purpose for going to Ba Sing Se. Having offended Wan Shi Tong ,the knowledge spirit that controls the Library, the Gaang find themselves sinking into the desert. As Toph, on the outside, tries to stop the Library from sinking, Sandbenders steal Appa and sell him to traders from Ba Sing Se. Aang instantly plummets into despair, which turns to uncontrollable rage when the Sandbenders reappear. And so, mid-way through Book 2, we are reintroduced to The Avatar State.

Sokka also drinks cactus juice and goes bonkers.

At the same time, Zuko and Iroh are also finding their way through the tracherous Earth Kingdom desert. After tangling with the Rough Rhinos, Iroh determines that they are no longer able to continue safely traveling around the Earth Kingdom, and seeks refuge in Ba Sing Se. To get there, Iroh enlists help from some of his friends: the White Lotus Society. 

As a stopgap during the mid-Book hiatus, these two episodes were aired as the one-hour special ?The Fury of Aang,? on July 14, 2006._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 12 Thoughts*



*The Library*

Gaang and Appa, flying through the desert, finding secret libraries, gettin into trouble /robinhoodsong.  A huge underground library owned by a huge owl who wanted to share his vast knowledge with humanity was unearthed thanks to Toph in this episode who has a problem with the sand besides not being able to read.  Useful information is found by Sokka of how to defeat the fire nation (In a glorious shining moment showing his mathematical and scientific genius once again) on something called The Day of Black Sun, i.e. solar eclipse.  However they are chased out by this owl when Sandbenders try and succeed in bisonknapping Appa, to which Aang lashes out on Toph even though it wasn't her fault.  It was a step forward and 3 steps back as the Gaang are now trapped in the desert.  Nice.  17/20

*The Desert*

As the Gaang wanders through the desert aimlessly; Aang's rage increases, Sokka gets drunk off of cactus juice, Toph's vision goes kookoo, and Katara is just trying to keep it together.  Iroh and Zuko also have dealt with raiders of this world's Sahara and find out that they need to seek refuge in Ba Sing Se, the same city Iroh laid siege to all of those years ago.  The White Lotus, a group that transcends nations helps to make this possible since Iroh is a member.  Meanwhile the Gaang catches up with the Sandbenders who stole Appa and Aang loses control when he goes in into the Avatar State, they hurridly try to explain that they already sold Appa and Katara is the only that can calm the young boy down.  They figure he might be in Ba Sing Se and head there.  14/20

*Final Conclusion:*  Valuble info here, seems the fire nation isn't so invincible.  The Eclipse thing only briefly reminded me of Inuyasha while Iroh's secret group made me think "Man....what didn't this guy do in his day?".  So this is what Aang is like when he loses his temper huh?  Almost a match for Katara.  I also find it interesting that Zhao found the library before as well and how hungrily he was reading through those scrolls, I guess it was nice seeing him again, if just for a laugh.  Cactus Juice + Sokka = Win though.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 2, 2008)

the 14 is so close!!!!!!! I wish they hadn't released that book though, spoilers of an ending ruin it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2008)

Well not necessarily, I mean some finales are just plain shitfail.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Library*

--- It's odd to think that these episodes weren't produced with the intention of being shown together, because the Library seems like a natural first-half to The Desert, replete with the valued information plot point to set things up.

--- Sokka's "...AT THE LIBRARY!" is one of my favorite moments in _Avatar_. He just continues to steal scenes.

--- These are the kind of episodes where I really despise the "Previously on Avatar" opens. The Zhao reference could have been a cool, deep connection, but that montage opening diminished it entirely.

--- Continuity problem: _Avatar_ mostly avoids such problems, so when they do arise, it's pretty big. People in the fandom obsess over timeline business, or the lunar cycle in episodes. But this one makes no sense: why does Katara refer to Zhao's destruction of the Moon Spirit as a "lunar eclipse?" 

*The Desert*

--- This is really an episode about personalities. Katara displays the best of her persona, as her normally nagging and domineering materal instinct is shown for it's converse: she's calm, determined, protective, and compassionate, even through somberness. The somberness is key, though; you really feel a heroicism in her.

--- Aang, however, is shown in a manner unlike we've seen, with pure rage and ferocity. He's been shown as angry before, but nothing like this, where he purposely and coldly destructive. The scene where he kills the buzzard-wasp is worthwhile; the direction is fantastic.

-- And finally, we begin to unravel the enigma that is Iroh. Unfortunately, we won't fully uncover it, but it's interesting to wonder what would have happened if he did, in fact, become Fire Lord. Or, for that matter, if he would have accepted the honor. The White Lotus, though... even David Icke would have to admit that this is a pretty cool secret society.

--- I don't like the ending sequence as much as I should. The editing is off; there's one cut to many between the A-story and B-story. We really needed a long sequence of Aang in the Avatar State.

--- Speaking of which, the literal ending is incredible. It's so dramatic and heartbreaking; it's really Katara's greatest moment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 13: The Secret of the Fire Nation*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 12: The Serpent’s Pass*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 13: The Drill*


_Needing to reach Ba Sing Se, the Gaang finds that life without Appa is arduous, and travel nearly impossible. Although secured passes to a ferry that takes refugees to the city, they decide to guide the extremely pregnant Ying and her husband Tahn through the dangerous Serpent’s Pass. 

They won’t be without help of their own, though, as they are reintroduced to an old friend, Suki. With Suki around, Sokka must confront his anguish over Yue, while Aang has been completely engulfed by hopelessness due to Appa’s disappearance, and has become almost nihilistic. The journey, though treacherous, eventually mollifies them.

They aren’t the only ones meeting old friends, though. Whilst on the ferry to Ba Sing Se, Zuko and Iroh meet our old friend, Jet. Looking for redemption in Ba Sing Se, he instantly likes Zuko, but Zuko rebukes his offer to join the Freedom Fighters. Initially confused, Jet becomes enraged when he discovers that Iroh is a firebender.

The trouble is tenfold for the Gaang, as Aang discovers the Mechanist’s Drill barreling it’s way towards the Great Wall of Ba Sing Se, captained by Azula. It will take the abilities of each member of the Gaang to stop it, with Aang delivering the final blow. Azula meets Aang atop the edifice, which results in a quick but thrilling battle.

They all  now enter Ba Sing Se, where we will remain for the rest of Book 2.

These two episodes were aired together as the one-hour special, “The Secret of the Fire Nation,” on September 15, 2006._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.

The Rewatch will be taking a break until Sunday.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2008)

You guys are going through this great. Epic reads for those who can't keep up with watching.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 13 Thoughts*


*The Serpent's Pass*

Well well well, I haven't seen this many things happen in an episode since "The Chase".  The Gaang (along with Zuko and Iroh) are headed to Ba Sing Se, for Appa and safe haven respectively.  However the Gaang has no choice but to walk after kindness forces them to give away their tickets for a pregnant woman and her husband.  Sokka finds Suki around this time and they get lovey-dovey (something that seems to get Toph sick to her stomach).  He quickly becomes overprotective though as the Gaang takes a shortcut to Ba Sing Se through a rough trail called the Serpent's Pass.  Aang's temper is still on a high point as he tries to be strong for the rest of the group, Katara reminds him it's all gonna be okay (awww).  Meanwhile, Zuko meets Jet who wants to become friends after his gang left him.  Zuko refuses and Jet's baffled until he sees Iroh heating his tea with firebending, which gets him suspicious.  Back with the Gaang, the cross a treacherous part of the trail with the combined forces of water and earthbending until Toph slips up and starts to drown.  Suki saves her to which Toph's reply is "Oh Sokka, you saved me!  *Smooch*  From this point, I will become a Tokka shipper or Sokka harem shipper.  The woman's baby is born, Aang is back to normal, and Sokka calms down after a kiss fest (that I didn't think Nick would pull off) from Suki under the moonlight a.k.a. Yue.  All's well that end's well.  19.5/20

*The Drill*

Za Duriru deals with a giant *episode's namesake* hitting into the great wall of Ba Sing Se.  The Gaang finally arrives only to deal with this which turns out to be Azula and her band of misfits again.  We discover how big the last remaining fortress from the fire nation is and the true power of the Earthbending army as an awesome battle of occurs, The Second Great battle of Ba Sing Se.  Other than the fighting hmm meh.  16/20


*Final Conclusion:*  Yue, Suki, Toph, Ty Lee.  Sokka seems to be quite the player.  He's almost as pimp as me, he doesn't even have to be on the same team or know a girl for more than a week for them to like him, I hope we see more of this in the future.  Aang is a lot more focused now, and when you go back and compare him to how he was in the first episode their almost like two totally different people.  Katara can deliver babies, both human and aquatic, I guess that's....valuble?  Though her gunk-bending of the "circus freak" Ty Lee was pretty rad (haven't used that word in awhile).  I also liked the way her and Aang dismantled that drill.  Toph...dearest Toph....the girl whom we discovered has an unrequited crush for Sokka after saving his tail many a time.  What will come of these feelings?  Hopefullly nothing a la School Days.

Have a great 4th of July weekend guys.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

Taurus if you can, try to catch up during this break, but no sweat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't exactly have what constitutes at free time, as I'm so close to my finals of all high school. But listening to you guys and thinking on the memories is almost as good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

Finals in the middle of the summer?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2008)

Australia.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah...where the water spins backwards and the season are in reverse and everything is just Crikey


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Serpent's Pass*

--- This is one of the most enrapturingly drawn episodes of the series. The scenes with Katara and Aang, and then Sokka and Suki, overlooking the lake are incredible, if briefly shown.

---Zach Tyler Eisen is spectacular in this episode. He really captures the nuances of Aang in his anguished and dejected demeanor.

--- A few subtle touches: In the beginning, Sokka freaking out and covering up the scrolls from Katara's water bomb is hilarious. Also, if you look closely, when the Cabbage Merchat's cabbages are destroyed, you can see a cabbage slug fly by, so they were correct to deny him.

--- Jet was a major part of the marketing of these episodes, and people wre really excited, if caustiously, to see him back. They went nuts when they saw him pair with Zuko. This is really one of those meetings that usually never happen just because it's infeasible in the natural plot, so this truly is a treat.

--- Suki is just indescribably endearing.

--- Farewell, great Serpent. See you as a deus ex machina in The Awakening.

*The Drill*

--- Although this episode and Zuko Alone rotate as my favorite episode, I belive The Drill is the best episode of the series thus far. There's no flaw to it at all, and everything is superlative: the action, the fighting, the logic, the humor, the pacing, the direction, the designs... everything.

--- One reason the show works so far beyond others is the Drill itself. It's a presumptuous and ridiculous construct, at least on paper. But it works so well because it's computer animation seamlessly blended in, and so the design is remarkably intricate. It's believable, because they put so much effort into making it legimate.

--- AnimationInsider.com gave The Secret of the Fire Nation a glowing review, and one of it's main contentions is that the Gaang have to struggle to succeed, and I totally concur. For instance, in Jet, they don't actually stop the dam from being destroyed, the town is simply evacuated at the last minute. Here, they have to adapt to the situation.

--- The fight scene between Aang and Azula is so intense and shambolic... I love it. Maybe my favorite one-on-one fight scene thus far. 

--- The music that plays from when Aang begins to cut the rock until the Drill is ruined is called "The Final Blow," and it's easily my favorite bit of music in _Avatar_. It restates the main theme in such a powerful way, and seems inextractable from the action. The Track Team are just amazing.

--- One thing about Jet in these episodes that astounds me now, in context: he's already a tragic character. They completely transformed his character in two episodes, without that much screen time. Still, it's kind of hard to watch his scenes, knowing that he's traversing the path to his death.

--- The Secret of the Fire Nation was the beginning of the second half of Book 2, and got a ton of promotion. Pretty much the most promotion the show ever got, with the Burger King toys and all sorts of ads run. They definitely delivered. This episode was the perfect way to start things off; they scored a huge rating and held it for the rest of the season. Unfortunately, this was the last time Nick put that much effort into the show.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucky this time around, you don't have to face the bitterness of the wait between Book 2 and 3.


----------



## \zol (Jul 4, 2008)

Screenshots released by nick (Go to photo gallery) for the upcoming eps

:>

also


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah not sure how it happened but someone goofed up and put up screenshots from the last 6 episodes where scenes from the Book3 Volume 3 are supposed to be. If you wanna see a clearer shot of Sozin's Phoenix King headdress then that's the place to go.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay....I'm gonna trust that last sentence.  "All my questions will be answered"


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 4, 2008)

> Cientista wrote:
> 
> Avatar is a blatantly derivative product, I didn't even know there were fans above the age of 13.



That guy is a smart one. Just managed the avoid the huge "over 20" fanbase that this show has had for a good 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2008)

Let's find some more quotes to criticize


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2008)

Remember a few months ago when an ad flyer made it's way online, promising three one-hour movies and such? There's a new ad flyer out now, which updates some of the information from the last one:



The new revelatory morsel of information is a "series of mini episodes on-air and inline," in Spring and Fall 2009. Also, it appears that there will be home video releases in Fall 2009 and Spring 2010. Possible _Avatar_ box sex somewhere in there?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome.  Say Jove what'd you do for the 4th?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually, where I am the 3rd is more important, because that's when the better of the various city-suburbs fireworks displays is. Everyone goes over to my mom's house, which has a perfect view of them from her front lawn. But it rained and was a weekday, so it wasn't the blowout it normally is. Almost got killed by one of the ones set off in her backyard. 

Yesterday, hung out with family during the day and hung out with friends at night. A nice casual 4th this year.

What'd you do? You're in Australia, right?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2008)

Not yet, I'm doin a Southern Hemisphere travel thing.  Right now I'm in South Africa.


----------



## Koi (Jul 5, 2008)

\zol said:


> Screenshots released by nick (Go to photo gallery) for the upcoming eps
> 
> :>
> 
> also


UGH just looked through those screenshots and god damn am I even mre excited.  And, Sokka with his hair down?  Yes please. <3

Also, I'm definitely looking forward to The Southern Raiders the most, not counting the final two eps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2008)

*resists urge to click on spoilers*

Jove, I'm the one stuck in Aus.

You heading through my territory, are ya Mider? Southern Hemisphere is where it's at.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright! Undiscovered Avatar press shot art.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2008)

lol stuck Taurus?  Where are ya going to college at?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm still in High School. I've got my finals coming up. Once they're done, I go into Engineering. From completing that, then I'm off to see the world.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 5, 2008)

I've finished my finals, I did really really good!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats. Looks like I'm last up for that. I'll get the new Avatar episodes after though, that'd be sweet.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright, back on track though it was a nice weekend.  I'll do my review in about 5-7 hours.


----------



## Noah (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh sweet, it's midnight. I'm allowed to start watching again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

It _is_ after midnight. 

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 14: Ba Sing Se’s Day*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 14: City of Walls and Secrets*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 15: Tales of Ba Sing Se*


_From the very beginning of the series, the great walled city of Ba Sing Se had been lauded as the grandest city in the Avatar world. It’s name consistently followed the Gaang, and so it should be no surprise that once they arrived, it would be presented as if it were a character itself. Today we meet the massive urban sprawl that is Ba Sing Se, in it’s grandeur and squalor. 

The Gaang learn very quickly that despite it’s pulchritudinous facade and it’s impregnable outer wall, Ba Sing Se is in fact a paradise to a mere few. The stratification within the city is more formidable than walls on the outside, and it’s undergirds more of a nuisance. They meet the city’s Cultural Minister, Long Feng, and the elite forces of the city, the Dai Li. The Dai Li were initially created by Avatar Kyoshi to protect the city’s heritage, but under Long Feng’s leadership, they effectively act as a secret police. 

Their goal is to control the city by suppressing all information about the war, up to and including the war’s existence. Jet is our window into their methods. As Jet’s suspicious of Zuko and Iroh turns to obsession, he loses control and is taken into custody. The Gaang, however, are simply held up in ambling bureaucracy, stifling their desire for a meeting with the Earth King, and their search for Appa.

Due to their long wait, they have to find things to do in the city. Here we see the diversity of Ba Sing Se, as Aang builds a zoo, Zuko goes on a date, Katara and Toph bond at a salon, Sokka engages in a completely bizarre poetry slam, and Momo finds clues about Appa’s whereabouts from some unexpected friends.

City of Walls and Secrets was nominated for a Primetime Emmy, Avatar's first, and currently only, Emmy nomination._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Billie (Jul 6, 2008)

....pls, SUBSCRIBE!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2008)

I just finished typing up a really long one with this thing closed due to problems, so now it's gonna be pretty brief, sorry guys.

*Rewatch: Day 14 Thoughts*


*City of Walls and Secrets*

A well executed episodes.  Ba Sing Se isn't all it's cracked up to be the Gaang soon finds out as they try to further their search for Appa.  They meet Long Feng, leader of the secret police the Dai Li, and quickly learn his character and what kind of person he really is.  Also Jet loses patience with Zuko and Iroh after a few stalking sessions and challenges Zuko for open fight.  It is very brief before the Dai Li do their thing and suppress the outrage from the temperamental teenager.  He is brought to a mysterious place where things get all them ore creepier.  18.5/20


*The Tales of Ba Sing Se*

I liked this "break" episode if you will.  It chronicled Iroh, Zuko, and the Gaang's just another day adventures.  Aang saving animals and getting to be a kid, Iroh celebrating and mourning his son's birthday, Toph and Katara taking the day to do them and go to a salon, Sokka being pimp and showing his expertise with haiku poetry, Zuko going on a date *gasp*, and Momo getting the most important story ironically in which he finds a clue about Appa through a footprint.  Masterful work, if they were all connected somehow like Tarantino style it would've been even more brilliant.  My compliments to the director.  19/20

*Final Conclusion:*  So this is Ba Sing Se huh?  A corrupt government and people who are being lied to everyday (there's no war according to them).  Akin to 1984, this place is considered a paradise due to the lack of info about the outside world and it's daily happenings.  Well now that the Gaang is here and fighting the man I wonder how that will affect this way of life.  I also wonder will they bring destruction with them like everywhere else they go.  I'm staying tuned.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

MORE commercials:

[YOUTUBE]Ol-9-d0DaMk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MRqd5_xp6b0[/YOUTUBE]

I believe the person taping the second is having a stroke.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2008)

Fangasm, still it makes me wonder what kind of previews we'll be getting starting on the 14th?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Fangasm, still it makes me wonder what kind of previews we'll be getting starting on the 14th?



Yup; nice to see commercials at all, really. Apparently there's a Zuko/Azula one, but it hasn't shown up online from what I can see.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, the second one.  The kid who plays Aang has hit puberty, wonder how that will affect the mini-episodes?

Time-skip anyone
Though personally I hoping for more background stories like from Roku's Earthbending teacher or Kyoshi's founding the Dai Li.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wow, the second one.  The kid who plays Aang has hit puberty, wonder how that will affect the mini-episodes?
> 
> Time-skip anyone
> Though personally I hoping for more background stories like from Roku's Earthbending teacher or Kyoshi's founding the Dai Li.



Zach Eisen's voice has apparently been deepening for a while now. In Book 3, they've been forced to pitch his voice up, which is why Aang sounds slightly off if you listen closely at times. Not pitching it up for the commercial is either an attempt to make the fandom explode with speculation, or Nick's being lazy again.

I'm on watch for the Azula/Zuko commercial, now that Wimbledon's over. It's been out for at least a day now, from what I hear. I'm amazed it's not all over the forums yet.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff right there. For those who don't know, because they get their Avatar news from a Naruto fansite, The creators will once again grace San Diego Comic-Con with their presence.



> "FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: One week after the last 10 episodes will air on Nickelodeon, the "Avatar: The Last Airbender" panel will be at the San Diego Comic Con on Friday evening, July 25, 7:30-9:15pm in one of the (big!) 2000 person rooms. Please join co-creators Mike DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko and director Joaquim Dos Santos for a screening of the final chapters 320 & 321 and other fun activities (details to follow shortly on Nick.com and the SDCC website). Friday passes are almost sold out, so please act fast! We really want to see as many fans as possible in the room! On Saturday, Mike and Bryan will do a poster signing (time and details to follow). See you in San Diego!"



Sounds like loads of fun right there. I'd like for a camera to start recording at the instant of point-of-no-return Kataang.
Hopefully we'll also get some news on the future of the series and/or franchise.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Great stuff right there. For those who don't know, because they get their Avatar news from a Naruto fansite, The creators will once again grace San Diego Comic-Con with their presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like for a camera to start rolling and be allowed to continue rolling. But the live feed will be choppier than Martin Yan, so it will be a wait for footage, no matter what.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2008)

I get in town July 24th as well?  Fuck yeah


----------



## \zol (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice commercials.. are they any more with different characters. besides rumored Azula/Zuko? Anyway the anticipation is building and I'm glad Nick is doing something at the very least


Damn.. It's almost here!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*City of Walls and Secrets*

---Considering that this had been an 18 month, 31 episode wait for the great city of Ba Sing Se, the official entrance was spectacular. The music is amongst the Track team's finest for the show, however brief. It's so stirring and majestic. And the layouts, the background designs, the coloring... fantastic. The tour, however, is equally as satisfying. Ba Sing Se's given as much depth as a human character, with it's rigidness, squalor, and sprawl.

--- This episode was nominated for an Emmy, and it's easy to see why they offered it for consideration. This is a terrific example of _why_ _Avatar_ is such a great show. It's not simply the content and subject matter. That's not enough. It's the balance of different tones, paces, emotions, and content that elevates it so much higher than most shows.

--- The theme of this episode is obviously class struggle, government secrecy , thought and information control, etc., but it's also more abstract than that as well. It's about obsession and frustration. The Gaang is obsessed with meeting the Earth King, and frustrated by Joo Dee and Long Feng, as Jet is obsessed with proving Zuko and Iroh are Fire Nation, and frustrated by their ability to thwart him.

--- Both converge in one of the finest sequences in _Avatar_, the famous ending with Jet's brainwashing by the Dai Li, narrated by Long Feng's calm explanation of the disturbing innerworkings of the city.

--- And there's my favorite hybrid animal, the sparrow-keets.

--- I have to mention the Dai Li's leitmotif, some of the creepiest recurring music in the show. People really liked them, and the song is a big reason why, apart for being so naturally awesome.

--- Hey, wouldn't you know, Zuko's about to get in a fight and that soldier just happened to have broad swords!

*Tales of Ba Sing Se*

--- This was a WILDLY controversial episode in the fandom. The misuse of the word "filler" exploded with this episode (and the succeeding one). I decry it completely. As I said in the reminder post, I always get the feeling watching this episode that we're not merely getting character development for our protagonists, but we're learning about Ba Sing Se itself. We're meeting it's streets, it's citizens, it's life. Look at the scenes closely; there's almost always people walking around in the background, fully animated. The city is alive.

--- Anyway: Iroh > Sokka > Zuko > Momo > Aang > Katara and Toph.

--- I'm really glad the dedication to Mako was a legitimate part of the episode. There was some worry that it was a one-time thing for broadcast only. You can here Mako's replacement, Greg Baldwin, during the scene with the kid's playing their Earthbending football game.

--- With CoWaS and this episode, we see just how tenebrous Ba Sing Se is, as there's often a darkness to many of the scenes. At night, the city is so dim, and there's a really cool green tinge to everything. I love those green flames they use.

--- Subtle things: Look at the guy behind Zuko when he drops everything trying to juggle. He's REALLY angry at him for it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> MORE commercials:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MRqd5_xp6b0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I believe the person taping the second is having a stroke.



Holy shit, wtf did Zach Eisen's balls drop?
Lol that don't even sound like Aang anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 15: Appa?s Day*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 16: Appa?s Lost Days*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 17: Lake Laogai*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 18: The Earth King*


_Now comfortable within the confines of Ba Sing Se, it?s time to take care of the two objectives that brought everyone to the city: to find Appa and meet the Earth King.

Everything revolves around Appa today. We learn more about Appa?s journey to Ba Sing Se. Forced into the circus, engaging in vicious battles, and passing over old and future allies along the way, Appa?s trip was not as direct as previously thought.

Finding Appa becomes top priority once the Gaang is reintroduced to Jet. Jet had found one of the many flyers the Gaang had peppered the city with after finally shunning the stifling rules of the city. Finding it hard to trust Jet, they eventually are led to the great underground prison, Lake Laogai. Appa might be there waiting for them, but Long Feng and the Dai Li certainly are. In the battle that ensues, someone is not making it out alive, and some Nick executives are going to FREAK OUT about it.

Alas, Jet was not the only old friend to find one of the flyers. Zuko, slowly beginning to adjust to AB Sing Se, is completely upended by the thought of the Avatar so close, and he once again assumes the persona of the Blue Spirit, and also finds himself within Lake Laogai. However, he was being trailed. As he reaches Appa, Uncle Iroh finally confronts Zuko. It?s time for Zuko to make a choice.

That choice leaves Zuko seemingly unable to turn back, and his turmoil reaches it?s apex in the aftermath. But the Gaang, having now openly defied Long Feng and the Dai Li, they storm the Earth King?s palace in order to reveal to him the war, and the subterfuge of his Grand Secretariat. 

As they begin to deal with the ramifications from such revelations, they are all sent in different directions. As they prepare to leave Ba Sing Se for a brief while, a few new friends arrive: the Kyoshi Warriors. Or, at least, that?s what they assume._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2008)

Another deleted entry  Which means another short one

*Rewatch: Day 15 Thoughts*


*Appa’s Lost Days*

This episode nearly moved me to tears for many reasons, one because of Appa's mistreatment, two because of how he kept missing the Gaang, and three because of the amazing foreshadowing.  With so little dialouge, so much was expressed in 23 minutes as we saw Appa's journey from his being captured, to Ty Lee's old circus, to Suki and her gang's battle with Azula, to the Eastern Air Temple, to Ba Sing Se.  It also made sense from Momo's story last episode.  Nicely done.  17/20


*Lake Laogai*

Wow, is all I have to say.  The action, the thrill, the emotional heartbreak of the place that is Lake Laogai is astounding.  The search Appa and fate leads the Gaang with Jet in tow and Zuko donning his Blue Spirit persona to the brainwashing zone known as Lake Laogai, where Appa is being held.  A fight with the Dai Li ensues with Jet getting fatally hurt, while Zuko releases Appa and after a talk with his uncle, the Blue Spirit as well.  Things are finally back to normal (well sort of).


*The Earth King*

The Gaang finally meet the big man in charge of the big city and inform him of everything that's going on, to find out that he's a figurehead (he didn't even know there was a war).  Sokka tells of his plan for victory while Katara and Toph want to just get out of there.  Zuko has a mental war with physical signs after his uncertainty at Lake Laogai, while the Gaang all recieves good news and split up.  The good times don't last though as it is shown being a trap and Azula and her gang poses as the Kyoshi warriors.  15/20

*Final Conclusion:*  The episodes were pretty self explanatory but I found this which is pretty interesting 





			
				In the Southern Raiders said:
			
		

> Sokka and Katara's mother's name-Shiarala-, history, and appearance will be revealed. It is said that she was the greatest Waterbender in the Southern Water Tribe. She was also a Healer and herbalist, according to the "Avatar: The Ultimate Pocket Guide"


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 7, 2008)

almost the 14th!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking forward to The Southern Raiders greatly now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 7, 2008)

Let me get this straight; Nick is planning on showing 5 straight new episodes of Avatar in the same week, and they plan to end it off with a 2 hour 'movie'?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what we've been hearing. Hard to believe since it's Nick, but I reckon they're just as, if not more, confused than us.


----------



## Memos (Jul 7, 2008)

so Avatar is gonna end in a few weeks....

that final episode better be amazing to make up for the wait


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2008)

I have my full belief in it, and I've avoided spoilers completely.

Personally, everyone I see who got into Avatar after it ended and didn't have to wait...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> That's what we've been hearing. Hard to believe since it's Nick, but I reckon they're just as, if not more, confused than us.



It was a Nick commercial that was my source. I just wanted to confirm that I heard it correctly.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 7, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> It was a Nick commercial that was my source. I just wanted to confirm that I heard it correctly.



You heard correctly but Nick being Nick means that anything they say is subject to change,


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 8, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> You heard correctly but Nick being Nick means that anything they say is subject to change,



...Damn...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 8, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have my full belief in it, and I've avoided spoilers completely.
> 
> Personally, everyone I see who got into Avatar after it ended and didn't have to wait...



Those people get a big fuck you from me. Fuckin bastards, wont know the pain of having to wait months inbetween the airings of episodes during the season, & the 9 month wait between book 2 & 3. It gets me pissed just remembering the waits.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2008)

Seriously, I only came in halfway through Black Sun, and I was pissed at Nick's crap. I can only imagine what you guys musta felt.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> You heard correctly but Nick being Nick means that anything they say is subject to change,



Your skepticism is well-founded, but this isn't going to change. It's going to be:

July 14: 312: The Western Air Temple
July 15: 313: The Firebending Masters
July 16: 314: The Boiling Rock, Part 1
July 16: 315: The Boiling Rock, Part 2
July 17: 316: The Southern Raiders
July 18: 317: The Ember Island Players
July 19: 318: Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King
July 19: 319: Sozin's Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters
July 19: 320: Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno
July 19: 321: Sozin's Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang

I'd love for them to change it. I'd love for them to air one episode a month, one episode a year, once episode a decade, and let the show drag on, but it's going to be a white light and then the story of Aang and Zuko will be over.

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*Appa's Lost Days*

--- Together with Tales of Ba Sing Se, this is an extremely controversial episode. There was somehow even _more_ debate about this episode. Was it necessary? Was it filler? Do you even understand what filler means? All topics intensely debated, and things got out of hand, since Lake Laogai was delayed a week.

--- I for one thought it was an excellent premise. I'd call it a "fill-in" episode. I love all the near-misses, and the hints at future episodes. There's no debate on this: this is the episode that set up the remainder of Book 2. Iroh withholding Appa's presence from Zuko, Hakoda on his ship, the confrontation between the Kyoshi Warriors and Ozai's Angels... all of it had immediate relevance.

--- The kid at the circus is a real precursor to one of the (half-accomplished) themes of Book 3: that the Fire Nation citizens are decent people like anyone else in the _Avatar_ nations. In fact, he kind of represents a theme of the entire show, as his design is basically a combination of a young Aang and Zuko.

--- Some of my favorite scenes in _Avatar_ are the ones that show the vibrant past of the Air Temples. And this episode is doubly great, because we see the unspeakably adorable Sky Bison pups, and Female Airbenders! I kind of wish we had gotten to see more of the West-East Temple history.

*Lake Laogai*

--- The scheduling for this episode, at the time, was infuriating. If you came to the show after Book 2 you probably don't know this, but _Avatar_ often aired every other week. You wouldn't know if an episode would air the next week unless there were clips in the c If there were no clips, the next episode would air the following week. Lake Laogai was supposed to be such an episode.  So after a two week wait, Lake Laogai was tensely awaited. And then, with no warning, it didn't air. People went a little nuts, some freaked out a bit. We had no clue how innocuous this would seem compared to what was ahead.

--- So I was underwhelmed a tad when it aired, but I've come around. I felt it was drawn _too_ darkly. I also HATED the lie detector plot device, which simply arose and then basically vanished after this episode. At the time, Toph seemed to be reaching outlandish levels, but the real problem was that it was flippantly introduced.

--- I also remember Mike and Bryan saying that Lake Laogai had their favorite fight scene in the whole series (up to that point). So there was no way it could live up to expectations, but I can really appreciate it now. It's total bedlam.

--- So the Dai Li are elite... pfff, "elite" is warm-up for the Blue Spirit. The dropping of the mask into the lake was a great ending, right up there with the burning staff in The Awakening. And, of course, another parallel.

--- Jet's death... oh boy. So many problems arose from this. Bryan Konietzko let slip in an interview a while ago that this one REALLY freaked out Nick. It would be easy to say that the more lighthearted and sophomoric aspects of Book 3 are directly related to this, but I'd hate to say that if it was simply a choice of Mike and Bryan. Either way, Jet's such a classically tragic figure. His death is what really puts Book 2 over the fringe as one of the best seasons of any show.

*The Earth King*

--- Wow, I had forgot that the storming of the palace was basically the _entire_ first act. It's pretty strange... it's such a detailed and well choreographed fight, and yet it's a fight between allies, and there's no real build-up, and nothing is really at stake. There really is some phenomenal bending in there.

--- There's been some talk of the Campbellian nature of _Avatar_, and besides the Hero's Journey, the importance of dreams is probably the most important aspect. One of Campbell's main concepts was the relevance of dreams in the hero's story, and Zuko's dreams here certainly reflect that. It really gives away Zuko's equality to Aang in the story, as well. Throughout the entirety of _Avatar_, they've been the two characters to struggle with cryptic and disturbing dreams. Watching these scenes... I need to see the finale NOW. Godammit. NOW. 

--- I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that Clancy Brown is absolutely brilliant as Long Feng.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 16: Bookends*


Episodes

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 19: The Guru*

*Book 2: Earth, Chapter 20: The Crossroads of Destiny*

_ “It’s time.” That’s how the commercial for today’s episodes began. And it is just the sort of succinctly powerful phrase we’d expect from Avatar. Aired together as a two-part finale, these episodes touch upon and resolve the beginning of Book 2.

It’s time for Aang to master the Avatar State. Having traveled to the Eastern Air Temple to train with Guru Pathik, we all get a lesson in chakra. But when he senses that Katara is in trouble, Aang must decide whether it’s more important to be the Avatar or save his friend.

Meanwhile, back in Ba Sing Se, Azula begins to corrode the city from the inside. Having the perfect cover as a Kyoshi Warrior, she can move around freely. In order to gain allies, she aligns with Long Feng, who has forces but is imprisoned. As they both plot against the Earth King together, they plot against each other. Azula’s plan appears to succeed, until Aang appears.

In order to stop the other, both of them require the support of one person: Zuko. Having begun to finally accept life as a common person living in normalcy, Zuko’s completely upended by Azula’s emergence. Having banished him in The Avatar State, now she takes Zuko into custody. She eventually pleads with him to join her in vanquishing the Avatar, while Iroh tries to convince Zuko that it’s time to help Aang. 

It’s time for Zuko to finally make his decision. Ba Sing Se, the World, and, as it turns out, the fury of an entire fandom hangs in the balance._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Ritsu (Jul 8, 2008)

RacheT said:


> Pardon me if this has been asked/answered already, but it seems like bending can be used to manipulate two "powers."
> 
> Firebending would allow for fire -> lightning
> Earthbending would be earth -> metals
> ...



Hey that's true! Although I think since ice is just the solidified state of H2O, it still counts as waterbending. _But_ waterbenders also have the potential to learn _bloodbending_. So yeah, they each have the potential to bend two powers.

Also, for a brief while there were "sandbenders" in the dessert. I guess that falls under earth? But Toph wasn't able to do it if I recall.

Anywho, yeah that's a pretty cool idea. I wonder what the airbending special technique is.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm most looking forward to the SOuthern Raiders, and the finale of course!


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

the episodes need to hurry


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 8, 2008)

The Phoenix King and the Old Masters look like they might be the more crucial episodes. i wonder how Zuko's mother is going to fit in all this........


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 16 Thoughts*


*The Guru*


Sokka meets up with his father Hakoda, Toph goes home to see her parents, Katara plans the Fire Nation's downfall with Earth Kingdom Generals, Aang goes to train under Guru Pathik to control the Avatar State.  For the first time in a long time things are finally looking up for the Gaang, but as the always do things go sour quickly.  Toph's "letter" turns out to be a trap set by the old tutor and the Boulder, who've encased her in metal so she can't see.  Aang has to unlock his chakras in his body to fully control the Avatar State, which he goes through pretty easily (with the help of Banana Juice).  Things turn more rotten as Azula and her gana disguised as the Kyoshi warriors secretly plan a coup d'etat with Long Feng, who in turn promises her the Avatar.  Katara finds out that Zuko and Iroh are in the city and runs off to warn the Earth King just as Azula and her gang are there.  Meanwhile Aang learns of the sacrifices he must make to control the power (Katara) he argues and decides that he rather go save her than to have that kind of power parallel to Toph earthbending her way out of METAL.  The rest must be watched because it's truly a mouthful.  19.5/20


*The Crossroads of Destiny*

We find Aang going to pick up Sokka and Toph rushing back to Ba Sing Se because of the trouble afoot, there surely is as Azula captures Zuko and Iroh.  Though that manage to get away (Iroh breathes fire), Zuko goes back to settle things with his little sister to which Iroh s.  Then some more stuff happens then- ah shit, gotta go.

*Final Conclusion:*  Jove, pick up for me will ya?  thnxuradoll


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 8, 2008)

Im truly gonna miss the series when it is done. It was a great run though.

I kinda dont wanna see the last eps in a manner of all at once since the series was so good I can wait, but I dont wanna wait b/c I wanna know what happens at the end and such.
The agony


----------



## \zol (Jul 8, 2008)

Movie is on Saturday?!


WAAHHH I got to find a way to weasel out of a wedding. :/


----------



## Sylar (Jul 8, 2008)

\zol said:


> Movie is on Saturday?!
> 
> 
> WAAHHH I got to find a way to weasel out of a wedding. :/



Push the groom down some stairs.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok for those who will inevitably ask if there is going to be a fourth season of Avatar, I'm asking you to read the quote below which comes straight from the blog of Johanne Matte who worked on the show as a storyboarder.

Dated the 29th of June
*Johanne Matte Says:*


> This past Friday, all traces of Avatar's presence started to disappear from the Nick offices: no more wall of fanarts, the original storyboards were pulled out of their cabinets, put in boxes and ready for storage. I managed to get one of the three Fire Nation flags that used to welcome guests as we climbed the stairs to the Avatar crew's area (Thank you Katie!). Someone dared me to bring it to Comicon, hee hee. I think I will!
> *sigh*
> I'll also be bringing a whole bunch of Water Tribe minis at SDCC. Free copies to any costumed Avatar fans (if they want it, of course)! I'll be at the Flight table most of the time (booth 1228). We should have Flight 5 with us. I'm not in this one, but there are awesome talented people in it, with quite a few stories I would call epic adventures.
> Avatar finale in a mere two weeks. The End Is NEEEEEAAAAAAAR!!!WAAAAUUUUUGH!
> Forget that little kiddie book that came out: the animation kicks @$$!!




Oh by the way, this picture is great

 She was hired by Dreamworks so of course it was an opportunity for a crossover.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Ok for those who will inevitably ask if there is going to be a fourth season of Avatar, I'm asking you to read the quote below which comes straight from the blog of Johanne Matte who worked on the show as a storyboarder.



A momento mori, yes. I'd put the odds of a fourth season of _Avatar_ (first season of new story/project) at 20%. That's an extremely generous percentage, I'd concede. If the first movie is lackluster, 3%.

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Guru*

--- My other Polkian dark horse top ten episode. I adore the episode that are surreal and phantasmagorical, and this episode is the artistic zenith of that in _Avatar_. Each chakra has it's own setting (as usual, with breathtaking layout and background designs), color tinge, and dream sequencing. the Heart Chakra scene is so beautiful, it recalls the Avatar State sequence in The Avatar State so well. But what separates this episode from The Swamp is that so much happens. _Avatar_ is masterful at the two-part episode, because they put so much effort into the build half as the payoff half.

--- Azula's coup de etat is a brilliant twist. It takes the ethos of the Drill and contorts it; just as they brought down the drill from the inside, Azula will strangle the Earth Kingdom from within.

--- Here's why Toph's metalbending is fantastic, and her lie detector skills are infuriating: the relevance. There was no craft to the display of lie dectecting; she simply told us she could always do it. And then she basically never did it again. But the metalbending came not only with struggle, but was directly related to Guru Pathik's excellent narrative on the elements. The pan down into a pan down to Toph's scene was superb.

--- I really love Cosmic Aang. That sequence with Aang walking through the heavens towards his ethereal counterpart is one of my favorites in the show. It's so evocative.

*The Crossroads of Destiny*

--- A spectacular finale. As the SOTN was a resolving finale, this was a classic twist-and-cliffhanger, adroitly accomplished. Two legitimate twists occur, Zuko's turn and Azula killing Aang. Azula killing Aang certainly seemed astounding then, and is pretty weird to watch knowing for certain that Aang _did_ die from it, but obviously this whole episode is about Zuko's turn.

--- As I hinted at in the reminder post, the fandom FREAKED OUT over this. In retrospect, we should have seen it coming. Since Zuko's main plot curve was to join the group, it had to be an option that he would do the converse, but it was such a gutshot when it happened. Now, I thought it was brilliant, the perfect cap to a season defined by it's singular artistry, but others weren't so pleased. People basically went bonkers.

--- "Now comes the part where I double-cross you." My favorite line in the show. Long Feng kills me. Clancy Brown is the perfect voice.

--- And I'd have to say that this is my favorite fight overall. What I love about it is that roles are reversed. Zuko and Katara are incredible, while Aang is totally useless and godawful, and Azula is more human than normal. Katara doesn't just prevail over her; Katara manhandles and dismantles her. And Zuko fights with more focus and power than every previous fight combined.


*Book 2 Thoughts*

--- I can only be so blunt: this is a perfect season. Seasons such as Season 6 of _South Park_, Season 3 of _Mr. Show_, Series 1 of _The League of Gentlemen_; Book 2 of _Avatar_ stands with and above them. The writing is nuanced, the animation and art is phenomenal and intricate, the acting is flawless, the direction is brisk and unobtrusive; every works.

--- And while Book 2 had been criticized for a lack of direction early on in the season, the opposite is the case. It's the most thematically focused of the three Books, by far. The pull between Iroh and Azula over Zuko is a constant theme throughout Book 2, as well as Aang's love for Katara. But the Avatar State was the overlying device hanging over the entirety of Book 2, and the pay-off carried with it the emotions of the entire journey.

--- There's also plenty of conceptual themes that run throughout Book 2. Trust and manipulation is one. Azula's innate ability to manipulate Zuko, numerous person's desire to manipulate Aang's power, etc. Another is the deceptive veneer of things. Looking through all the chapters of Book 2, this is almost the predominant them of the season. Azula and co. as the Kyoshi Warriors, Ba Sing Se's grand facade hiding it's disturbing mechanisms, Bumi's presumed capitulation actually being strategy, the story of Avatar Kyoshi, and so on. 

--- The job done with Azula is incredible. People weren't convinced that she was an adequate antagonist as late as The Drill. Was there any doubt by the end of The Crossroads of Destiny? Likewise, Aang and Zuko's characters are redefined, in Zuko's case at least four times over.

--- Obviously Book 3 took giant steps back at times in some areas, but what I have to stress is that _Avatar_ doesn't seem to purposely undermine it's status as a "kid's show." It follows it's own artistry, allowing the idiosyncrasies of the show to present themselves, and they often do with dignity and substance and depth.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 17: After a Nine Month Wait*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 1: The Awakening*

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 2: The Headband*

_ While Aang slept off his death, the world of Avatar, the show, was flung into confusion. As more and more time passed without any news on the beginning of Book 3, it became apparent that new episodes were not merely being delayed,; the show was on a de facto hiatus. It would be a 9 and a half month gap between The Crossroads of Destiny and the Awakening.

Aang wakes up to find himself aboard a Fire Nation prison ship. Scared, he tries to flee, but discovers that he is actually amongst his friends, which, to him,  is even worse. Ashamed, Aang struggles with his failure in Ba Sing Se and his inability to do anything due to his injuries. When he finally accepts these things, the Gaang enter the Fire Nation, and begin to unravel the mystery of the land, and it’s people. Aang begins by attending a Fire Nation school, where he learns that the kids in the Fire Nation are indoctrinated early, and their freedom stifled in numerous ways.

Meanwhile, Prince Zuko, after a three year absence, finally returns to his country, his people, and, his father. Although the reunion with all three go exceedingly well, he once again finds himself trapped when he discovers that Azula gave him the glory for the Avatar’s “death.” Understanding the complications from this, fully aware that Aang survived Azula’s attack, he makes plans to take care of the problem. After a tense consultation with an uncooperative Iroh, he hires the services of an assaasin, as we meet our new Book 3 antagonist: Combustion Man.  _

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 17*


*The Awakening*

Well after the epic that was Ba Sing Se and the Gaang's narrow escape from it, Aang reawakens to Katara healing him (Azula left a large and nasty scar).  Being disrupted in the Avatar state made Aang unable to achieve it again and his failure gets to him.  He quickly finds out that he is on a fire nation boat with Sokka and the rest of the Water tribe members as Sokka debriefs him on the activity between the escape and now.  Sokka still has a plan for victory at the Day of Black Sun but Aang's mind is elsewhere.  He also feels completely in the way and totally helpless since he has to pretend he is dead to avoid suspicion which is parallel to Zuko's return to the fire nation and his status as a Prince returned.  He's happy to be back but feels awkward as hard as Azula, Ty Lee, and Mai (new girlfriend) try to make him fit in.  Azula also has played him for a dummy telling her father that he slew Aang so as to make him responsible if he's not truly dead even though he recieves tremendous honor if he is.  In another place, Aang in frustration goes off on his own to defeat Fire Lord Ozai now but gets caught in a storm and, after some wise words from Avatar Roku, decides to follow Sokka's plan tossing his glider into a volcano.  16.5/20


*The Headband*

After leaving the last freedom fighters and water tribe warriors, the Gaang sneaks further into the fire nation and dons it's apparel as well, with Aang using a headband to cover his arrow.  They use this clothing to blend in once they get to town, Aang gets separated from the group and is forced to go to school (Sukuru Deizu anyone) in which the whole class thinks he's from the Fire Nation colonies in the Earth Kingdom due to his strange behavior.  Later that night, Aang comes back to Sokka like a kid on the first day of Kindergarden explaining how much he likes it, Sokka reluctantly lets him stay.  Elsewhere, Zuko confronts Iroh about how he could've been a hero had he just helped him but Iroh doesn't even offer him any words leaving Zuko to storm out.  Aang stands out of the crowd even more as forged history gets him in a quiz, dances in a no-dance zone, and starting a fight in which he didn't evne throw a punch.  Such trouble earns him a parent-teacher conference that "Mr. Wang Fire" and "Mrs. Sapphire Fire" (Sokka and Katara respectifully) attend.  They get away with it but Sokka is still againist Aang continuing school but Aang believes he can show the young Fire Nation how to express themselves.  At the capital, Azula interrupts Zuko and Mai's date ask Zuko about his whereabouts.  When she finds out, she warns Zuko not visit Iroh anymore but he does exactly that trying with kindness this time.  Iroh again shuns him with silence with the same result though this time Iroh sheds a single tear.  Aang arranges a night dance party which is a huge sucess (and Katara is a bit annoyed with his dancing with another girl, Sukuru Deizu anyone) until the Headmaster shows up with the tattler that lost in that "fight" againist Aang.  The Gaang is quick to make their exit and ride off on Appa in the night with Aang receiving a kiss from Katara for his efforts and Sokka still having the Wang Fire beard on his face.  In another place Zuko meets a wrestler like man and hires him to be a hit man to track down the avatar because he's good at what he does and even better at keeping secrets.  This man has a 3rd eye tatooed on his forehead and a few metal limbs.  15.5/20

*Final Conclusion:*  There's no way I could've rated these episodes any higher after seeing the Crossroads of Destiny.  There's just no way.  I mean they where enjoyable in their own right but still....well you know.  Anyhow, I want to see how the Gaang disguising as Fire Nationers is going to play out, as well as Zuko's uncertainty about his position being returned to him and his blossoming romance with Mai.  We're getting close people, we're getting close.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]8l--FP2EeUM[/YOUTUBE]
This AMV PWN'Z


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

You know... I think Jove and I deserve some rep for what we do for this thread everyday.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 9, 2008)

Lo, well thanks for keeping it alive.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wait, who made this thread 4 stars?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Wait, who made this thread 4 stars?


 
5 stars now. 

As for rep, I think it's pretty clear that I get by on my own self-satisfaction. Most of the time, I actually have to edit _down_ my Rewatch posts.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

My last two reps

Nickelodean's "Avatar:... 07-09-2008 10:26 PM *masterriku* pfft fine 
 Nickelodean's "Avatar:... 07-09-2008 10:08 PM *Jove* On the contrary, my good man. YOU deserve it.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 9, 2008)

On the darkersider i wonder how this theard will dissappear will it be here far longer than it should be.coughtengentoppacough

Then suddenly reappear when the movie comes out coughtengentoppacough.

I really do want them to expand on the avatarverse tho instead of playing spongebob from 1-5 daily.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 9, 2008)

masterriku said:


> On the darkersider i wonder how this theard will dissappear will it be here far longer than it should be.coughtengentoppacough
> 
> Then suddenly reappear when the movie comes out coughtengentoppacough.
> 
> I really do want them to expand on the avatarverse tho instead of playing spongebob from 1-5 daily.



There won't be a Book 4, but I've heard that there will be another story told relating to the Avatar.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 9, 2008)

Only a little while longer. 

Also, if anyone here has Nicktoons Network, you can watch the entire series next week (if you didn't keep with the rerun, or just want to watch it again) because of a week long marathon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2008)

Aren't they planning something for a different Avatar, a different time in that world?

Personally, I think they're wrapping up The Last Airbender, getting the fuck out of Nick and starting fresh with a real company.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 9, 2008)

^

Apparently, there are some mini episodes planned next.  Not spectacular sounding, but better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

lol they're just gonna ask again next page, but I'm waiting for the movie.  That'll be great.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2008)

I always love it when people ask questions that have been answered less than ten posts ago.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

I loved this



IchiTenshou said:


> um is this some kind of DB live action movie?



In the thread titled "Live Action DBZ Movie", page 27 lol last post of the page.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2008)

The internet


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks

Avatar > Naruto?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, last time I saw you you had one red now you have one green.

Good for you.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 9, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Am I the only one who thinks
> 
> Avatar > Naruto?


No. **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a common thought. But then again, we try not to discuss the evil of that "thing" in here. This is Avatar territory.


----------



## Snow (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone direct me to the dates and such that which episodes are supposed to air?

Or when the episodes past "The Boiling Rock" are scheduled to air rather.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2008)

Starting next week I think.


----------



## Snow (Jul 10, 2008)

Next week the new episodes begin, or the episodes after Boiling Rock?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2008)

Umm, it should be the four parter on the Friday or Saturday, so that's both parts of the Boiling Rock, The Southern Raiders and Ember Isle Players over the week. Possibly The Western Air Temple and The Firebending Masters, I'm not sure whether they've played yet.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 10, 2008)

Snow said:


> Next week the new episodes begin, or the episodes after Boiling Rock?


 It starts with the Western Air Temple and ends with Sozin's Comet. Schedule breaks down like this:

Monday: Western Air Temple
Tuesday: The Firebending Masters
Wednesday: The Boiling Rock (Parts 1 and 2)
Thursday: The Southern Raiders
Friday: The Ember Island Players
Saturday: Sozin's Comet (Part 1-4)


----------



## Snow (Jul 10, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> It starts with the Western Air Temple and ends with Sozin's Comet. Schedule breaks down like this:
> 
> Monday: Western Air Temple
> Tuesday: The Firebending Masters
> ...



I work every Thursday through Saturday, son of a bitch...


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 10, 2008)

You could always become sick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2008)

Guess I'll be getting over the weekend, as I'm a day ahead of you guys.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2008)

masterriku said:


> On the darkersider i wonder how this theard will dissappear will it be here far longer than it should be.coughtengentoppacough
> 
> Then suddenly reappear when the movie comes out coughtengentoppacough.
> 
> I really do want them to expand on the avatarverse tho instead of playing spongebob from 1-5 daily.



I vow that this thread will reach 500 pages.


My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The SDCC Book 3 Trailer*

--- I feel obligated to mention this; it seems like an episode now, with it's lore. It was so unexpected; all we were hoping for, and expecting, was an airdate, after months of nothing. Not one thing. Complete silence from Nick, and from us as well. The fandom was practically dead. Not quiet, not slow, not mired in stasis... dead. This thing was the bomb that woke up Megalon. There are a lot of people that got into the show simply from this. 

--- It seems like an episode because there so many moments from it that are memorable. It was jaw-dropping to see Roku do that four-element bend for the first time. To see the Maik-out. To analyze every frame of this thing for two months. And the song, which was an extended version of a leitmotif the Track Team had used a few times... stirring. I'd probably rate this ahead of a few episodes, really.

*The Awakening*

--- I'd like to say history will redeem this episode, and perhaps it might. But I doubt it, for two reasons. First, it was beloved instantly. The fandom simply craved the show to much. When AnimationInsider.net released a review of this episode a week before air, people excoriated the reviewer for his criticisms, although they were totally valid and erudite. Criticisms was nullified for this episode. It had been almost TEN FUCKING MONTHS. Second, the criticisms presented were, as I said, valid. They exist and always will.

--- The major criticism is the direction. Giancarlo Volpe is probably the best _Avatar_ director, but I really wonder what the hell he was thinking with Act 3. When I first saw the episode, when it aired, I was underwhelmed. But each successive rewatch has softened my criticisms. The first two acts are fine. The show should have been an hour long, but in a half-hour show with a LOT of material to cover, it works well. BUT act three is a major problem. Ending act 2 with Ozai's face was great, but you have to come back to it right away. It's too powerful, and too important to the show. Why go back to Aang flying around, and then a long scene with Katara and Hakoda?

--- And _that_ scene... completely atypical for _Avatar_. It's too long, too dialogue-heavy, and WAY too emotionally blunt. Most _Avatar_ scenes are economical, in length and dialogue. That's a strength of the show: each line is bursting with significance. What we had here was Katara blubbering endlessly about her emotions in a straightforward manner, a sad prelude to The Beach.

--- And the deus ex machina... BOTH of them. Two! The Serpent and Yue... it doesn't bother me anymore, but it's still a bit of a flaw. And I still think Yue undermines Roku.

--- And the Maik-out... For those that don't know, right before The Awakening aired, there was an all-Avatar Nick Magazine that had several mini-comics about the time beween CoD and The Awakening. Mai and Zuko getting together was one. But if you hadn't read that, you must have been completely baffled by this.

--- What I do like is Ozai's reveal. We waited so long to see it, and it was jarring how sudden it was. And I like the concept of the reveal, carried out over the first 2 books when you think about it: we weren't allowed to see Ozai's face until Zuko did.

--- The Zuko/Azula bedroom scene is still as creepy  and perverse as ever. I do have to say, Zuko is uncharacteristically perspicacious in this episode. Figuring out that Katara used the Spirit Oasis water to bring Aang back to life, getting Azula to reveal her motivations to him... well played, Zuko.

--- I also put everything together now, in context. It;s certainly not The Avatar State, which basically contains every theme for Book 2, but there is the beginning of the recurring theme in this episode: Aang's nervous and volatile obsession with the Fire Lord truly begins here.

*The Headband*

--- I'm truly ambivalent towards this one. I loved it when it aired, disliked it on rewatch, and now I love it again.

--- The one thing I have a serious problem with is, once again, the sequencing. The scene with Iroh and Zuko ends act 1, but when we return it's Sokka arguing with Aang about Aang's attendance of school. Now, Sokka is absolutely hilarious, but we need to come right back to Zuko and Iroh. That scene is too low-key to break up.

--- There's no other way to say this: Sokka owns Book 3. And not just Wang Fire, he's so funny throughout this whole episode. "I am a fan of secret rivers..."

--- Book 3 Azula is a hard nut to crack. She seems legitimately concerned for Zuko here, and she shows signs of this throughout Book 3. 

--- The music in this episode is fantastic. The Flamio's are great but I love the be-bop that the Track team puts under the scene where Aang tries to fit into the Fire nation crowd with his antiquities. It's a nice, layered touch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 18: Sokka?s Day*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 3: The Painted Lady*

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 4: Sokka?s Master*

_As we continue to traverse the Fire Nation, Sokka continues to steal the show. 

Even when not the focus of the episode, he shines. When the Gaang, searching for food, come across a barge town devastated by a local Fire Nation steel mill, Katara?s determined altruism forces her to devote herself to helping them. When a mysterious spirit known as the Painted Lady arrives, the town begins to thrive a bit. However, Katara soon realizes that far more drastic measures need to be taken to help the townsfolk. But Sokka?s reasoned argument for leaving the town alone, and his eventual assistance, steal the show. 

And when Sokka is, finally, the focus of an episode, it?s tremendous. Depressed over his inability to help the Gaang due to his inability to bend, Sokka seeks the famous swordsman Piandao to teach him. It?s Sokka?s singularity that wins the great master over, and earns his respect. 

But Sokka?s not the only one training. Iroh, lambasted daily by the guards to his cell and viewed as a disgrace, has been feverishly training in secret, with astounding results._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Billie (Jul 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AIbrGKXskeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 10, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> It starts with the Western Air Temple and ends with Sozin's Comet. Schedule breaks down like this:
> 
> Monday: Western Air Temple
> Tuesday: The Firebending Masters
> ...



You don't even know how happy I am right now. 

It's Back !


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 18 Thoughts*



*The Painted Lady*

The Gaang stops in a fire nation town for food and supplies do to the local waters being polluted and hear tale of a mysterious and magical woman called the Painted Lady who brings food to the village.  Unfortunately the village is poor, and when Appa gets sick there is no medicine to cure him due to the nearby factory and it's greedy nature.  That night, the Painted Lady comes with gifts aplenty including medicine which leads the villagers to hold her in even more high regard when the Gaang visits again the next day.  Sokka (on his book 3 comedy roll) states bluntly that it will all be for nothing while the factory exists (he wanted to stick to the original plan anyhow).  That night Aang finds out that it is actually Katara who is the painted lady, and this time helps her in destroying the factory which stops polluting the nearby water source.  They, of course, get found out by Sokka and Toph who don't want to interfere anymore but join them when Katara assists.  Battling the workers of the factory, the townspeople find out that Katara is the Painted Lady but not before they win.  Katara focused the villagers attention to cleaning up the lake to which the Gaang helps with before setting off.  I found it interesting that this show had the nerve to make fun of Multiple Personality Disorder, it was a rare black humor moment.  Akin to Family Guy, I hope they don't pull this off again, it made me feel a bit uncomfortable.  Also it was nice to see that not all Fire Nation people are cruel, and that they can battle themselves.  16.5/20


*Sokka’s Master*

Sokka underestimates himself in comparison with the group after a short meteor shower accident opens his eyes.  He goes to search for a weapon to find nothing really suit him until he sees a sword and learns it was forged by a Fire Nation swordmaster named Piando who lives nearby.  Elsewhere, Iroh pretends to be crazy in his cell, fooling a prisonguard while he trains like a maniac by his lonesome.  Back with the Gaang, Sokka visits Piando's residence to be turned away until he humbly bows down and admits his uncertainty of his worth, to which Piando gladly takes him under his wing.  Back to Iroh, he once again fools to the guard but returns to doing push ups and sit ups like a beast in the guard's absence.  Another scene change to the Sokkaless, comedy impared Gaang shows their boredom when they try to substitute his natural humor while he's not that.  Sokka's training is going over excellently and when told to make a sword, he fetches the meteorite as material while being greeted very warmly by the ectastic Gaang (Toph blushes when trying to act nonchalant, Tokka FTW!).  He asks them to help get the meteorite to Piando's place where he briefly introduces them.  He spends all night on his sword and when finished it turns out to be a unique and beautiful all-black sword.  It is then that Sokka admits his Water Tribe heritage to which his master attacks him.  Sokka sucessfully defends himself for awhile before his master gains the upper hand though reveals he knew the truth all along; about Sokka and Aang.  He wisely states that anyone who wishes can learn the art of the Sword, before saying he will one day make a a great swordsman.  While leaving, the butler runs after Sokka and hands him the White Lotus Pai Sho tile (Iroh fought for one himself) and he notices the symbols are on Piando's house.  Sokka gives a piece of the left over meteorite to Toph (TTTTTTTOOOOOKKKKKKAAAA) and she can bend it, to which the Gaang wonders if Space Earth is possible.  Sokka's win was so epic in this episode, we find out how important he really is.  Arguably after Aang, he is the most vital part of the group, and my favorite character.  19/20


*Final Conclusion:*  Even though they suck at blending in with the Fire Nation, the Gaang seems to escape scott free and with relative ease.  It leads me to wonder, how long can they continue with this charade?  Also what importance will the White Lotus tile be in the near future, is Sokka now apart of the Order of the White Lotus?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 10, 2008)

I've done like nothing for the rewatch so far, but I thought would be good to share:


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

This show is the best show ever


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 10, 2008)

I concur. Any zutarians? =D


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> I've done like nothing for the rewatch so far, but I thought would be good to share:



That's awesome. I really hope that there's a fanart explosion after the show is over. Hopefully there'll be some strips akin to Matte's Alternate History.


My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Painted Lady*

--- I really disliked this episode when it aired, loved it when I rewatched it, and now I hate it again. Did we really need an_entire_ episode of Katara's strident charity? That character trait has been well-established; that it's now a Fire Nation village that she's saving isn't a solid premise. At least with Avatar Day and Great Divide, it was frivolous situations that were out of the Gaang's control. This one was self-inflicted and dangerous.

--- And there's the other major problem here. There a thing in writing, especially in sketch, called "internal logic." it's what dictates the scene, it's rules, conceit, etc. Unless it's intentional, you try to maintain a believable and worthy internal logic to your scene, _without_ undermining it. Well, that was over quickly here, as Sokka astutely and rationally dismisses Katara's short-sighted and stubborn desire to help the town. It's really hard not to side with Sokka here, especially since throughout the whole show, Katara's  diversions always put the Gaang's mission in jeopardy.

--- I do have to say, though, the confrontation between the Fire Nation soldiers and Katara-as-Painted-Lady was really well-done. Actually, the whole episode was fine; it was structured well, animated _very_ well, directed well... besides that one major logic flaw which undermines the entire episode, it's a really excellent episode. That's not meant to be ironic.

--- Poor Toph. Book 3 has relegated her to just a  typical quipping little girl character. Why couldn't she have been given an episode, instead of retreading Katara's personality? Actually, she's doesn't really do anything for most of Book 3. 

--- The ending is basically a reinterpretation of Zuko Alone, except that Katara, of course, is forgiven while Zuko is lambasted and exiled. 

*Sokka's Master*

--- My favorite (aired) episode of Book 3. After my disappointment with The Awakening and my dismay over The Painted Lady, this episode alleviated all my fears that Book 3 might not live up to the wait. And it;s about time Sokka got his own episode. His character has sharpened more than any other.

--- Favorite little moment: the Charlie Brown Christmas reference after the firefighting, with Sokka in the snowbank and Momo sliding around the ice.

--- Piandao is Sifu Kisu, a fact that, if you are aware of it, makes this episode about 1000x better. It's also really weird to see one of the kids next to an adult. It usually doesn't happen for very long, so to see Sokka, the largest of the group, so small next to Piandao is a bit distracting, but a nice touch.

--- This is a great example of the "previously on Avatar..." opens working favorably. Seeing the references to the White Lotus Society brought me out of my chair to begin the episode when it aired, and just that brief, slight nod at the end was awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 19: Revelations*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 5: The Beach*

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 6: The Avatar and the Fire Lord*

_Now settled into the Fire Nation, in disguise, we take an unorthodox turn and focus on Azula?s gang and Zuko, who has not settled back into the Fire Nation as smoothly as he had hoped. Taking a forced vacation to Ember Island, a beach locale for the Fire Nation?s most opulent families, the group fits in with normal Fire Nation kids, to varying degrees of success. Eventually, they all converge back onto the beach, where they express their emotions in an extremely straightforward manner, with Zuko finally revealing that he?s unhappy with his return.

Meanwhile, Combustion Man finally reveals himself to the Gaang, who are absolutely stunned by this sneak attack.

Afterwards, Zuko and Aang are each told the story of their predecessors, Fire Lord Sozin and Avatar Roku. In the parallel stories, we learn how a deep and loving friendship degraded into antipathy, and, eventually, betrayal. Confused by this, Zuko visits Iroh one last time, and is treated to a shocking revelation, one that will finally begin the path to his true destiny._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait for the weekend to be over with cause for me next week is gonna be......

AWESOME for  2 reason who wants to guess them


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2008)

How much longer?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2008)

Come on man, at least look back a page or two before asking.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 11, 2008)

Jio said:


> How much longer?



I dunno about nine months give or take 8 months and 27 days


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2008)

More quick reviews today, gotta go soon

*Rewatch: Day 19 Thoughts*


*The Beach*

Another "time out" episode which was decent I suppose.  It focused solely on Azula, Zuko, Ty Lee, and Mai on an island resort.  Mai and Zuko bask in each other's unhappiness, Azula shows her ineptitude around guys, and Ty Lee is as popular as ever (Her name is Ty Lee, and she blocks chi!  All the boys want to sneak a peek!)  Nonetheless they all get invited to some "Chad-like" guy's party where they fail, miserably.  They get kicked out to their own campfire where true feelings come to the surface (Ty Lee's attention seeking, Mai's conformity issues, Azula's mommy complex, and Zuko's inner turmoil).  This was the highlight of the episode as they confront these problems and burn down "Chad-like" Chang's house.:/  13.5/20

*The Avatar and the Fire Lord*

You think you know Avatar?  No.  Not until you see the episode made purely of win that focuses on the early days of Avatar Roku, who was best friends with Fire Lord Sozin.  We follow Roku's learning of his destiny on his 16th birthday (also then-Prince Sozin's 16th birthday) to his training at different places around the world.  Roku meets Monk Gyatso and has similiar hardships learning his opposite element just as Aang did (His is water since he was a fire bender), eventually becoming a master of all 4.  He returns, marries his childhood sweethart and life is bliss until his best friend now-Fire Lord Sozin presents his ambitions of taking over the world.  Roku objects and as time passes by, grows more distant from the cruel becoming Sozin, until he sees his former best friend has enacted his plans already.  He goes to the palace to confront him about it and subdues him in the battle for the ages, to which afterwards he doesn't speak to him for 2 and half decades.  In their old age, a volcano erupts on Roku's island in the dead of the night, it catches him off guard and he tries to stop the lava flow to save his family and his home.  Sozin comes to his aid but eventually decides otherwise, seeing as his plans for conquer will be made much easier with Roku gone.  Roku dies due to being incapacitated by the Sulfuric gases and the sheer lava flow over him and his dragon.  Afterwards Sozin set off for the Air temples to kill the next avatar in line (Aang) but ironically failed seeing as he slaughtered all the ones except the one he was after.  At the end of his days Sozin realizes his mistake and dies at age 102.  In the present, Iroh finally talks to Zuko in his jail cell saying that Ursa (Zuko's mother) was Avatar Roku's granddaughter while Fire Lord Sozin was Fire Lord Ozai's granddfather, which explains Zuko's inner conflict between good and evil.  He must make a decision.  First episode I'm giving a perfect rating that's not a finale.  Masterpiece.  20/20


*Final Conclusion:*  Dare I say "The Avatar and the Firelord" made up for any doubts about season 3, it's just mind blowing and fantastic.  The way the past is told (Roku's side through Aang's eyes, Sozin's through Zuko's) parallel to one another was brilliant.  It alluded to other points that we encountered earlier in the series (Bitter Work, Friendships transcend lifetimes, Roku's fault in the war starting, etc.)  It cleared up most of the questions that we had about the past and introduced Sozin's face, which completes the face showing of the evil firelords.  It brought up the shocking fact about Zuko's heritage, it solved mysteries, and most of all it entertained.  Mind blowingly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2008)

Woah, Mider. I did not see that coming. That might actually influence how I watch it... a 20/20. Damn.

Anyway... YES!!!!!! The Azula/Zuko commercial is finally online!

[YOUTUBE]b9VwLMwLhaI[/YOUTUBE]


Azula called Aang by his name! And, of course, Zuko's _still_ calling him "The Avatar." But I guess these commercials treat things as if we haven't seen anything since Day of Black Sun, so it's not that peculiar.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2008)

That's my favorite episode actually.

P.S.  I was watching Boiling Rock pt. 1 today when I noticed Zuko's letter

"*Aang*() practice you firebending ....


       -Zuko"



That commercial is epic though, how does she know Aang's name?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> That's my favorite episode actually.
> 
> P.S.  I was watching Boiling Rock pt. 1 today when I noticed Zuko's letter
> 
> ...



Backstory. Zuko calls him "Aang" in every single conversation he has that's not part of the show.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2008)

Hopefully we'll hear it on Thursday


----------



## \zol (Jul 11, 2008)

Link removed
Higher quality TV commercial for Zuko/Azula

Damn, ya'll see how Azula is with her all out and crazy.. Lol I can't wait for next week(Thurs- Sat cuz I've seen the rest )


----------



## boh (Jul 11, 2008)

cant wait for next week! might try to sleep the weekend away


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

Hair down Azula terrifies me deep down into my soul.

Dare I say, this WILL be epic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

My thought's on Today's Yesterday's episodes:

*The Beach*

--- Somehow, a fanfic was mixed in with the real scripts and was accidentally animated.


*The Avatar and the Firelord*

--- Essentially, this begins the last big plot turn, as Zuko now finally starts his true turn. I couldn't enjoy this episode as much when it aired, because I did know that there was a gigantic reveal at the end involving Zuko, so I was just salivating for the ending. I also wasn't sure if the episode was conceived that well, with such straightforward parallelism.

--- But now I'm _very_ sure that this is one of the best episodes of the series. Yes, it's the zenith of the parallelism between Aang and Zuko, and there's plenty more. Obviously, there's Sozin and Roku mirroring each other, and there's brief hints that Roku's trainers were like Aang's masters, but the one huge parallel is Zuko and Roku. Both had to leave the Fire Nation for extended periods, and returned as very different people, and to a much different context. And, in the end, both had to challenge the Fire Lord.

--- It was really clear before this episode, but Roku's awesomeness is off the charts.

--- A long time ago in the Rewatch, I mentioned that _Avatar_ does not waste frames; the plot is introduced very early. This might be the quickest one yet. Actually, it's probably impossible to best; Roku appears to Aaang in the _very first shot_. That suggest to me that they had to edit a lot of material to make this 24 minutes. This had to be the show everyone couldn't wait to work on.

--- About the Avatar, I'm interested in their true spirit form. It appears that it is set for each one. For Kyoshi, it's they way she looked in her 20's/30's. For Roku, it's the way he looked before his death. And, apparently for Aang, it;s his 12-year-old-monk form. I wonder if that could change or if Aang will always be 12 in spirit form. I also wish we could have seen interaction between Roku and Kyoshi.

--- I like Aang better with hair, by the way.

--- The big timeline problem: I've had one timeline issue with _Avatar_, and I wonder if it's just me. Here it is:

Avatar Kyoshi was born 400 years before the start of the show. Aang was born 112 years before the start of the show. That leaves 288 years in between. Kyoshi lived to be 230, so Roku must have lived 58 years.

Sozin lived 102 years. He died 20 years after he began the war, which was 12 years after Aang was born. So he must have been 70 years old on the volcano with Roku. Since Roku died, he was 58 years old when Sozin betrayed him. But Sozin was said to have been born on the same day as Roku. Even if it was the same day but in different years, there's no way Sozin was 12 years older than Roku. Am I missing something? The 12 years discrepancy cannot be a mistake. Did they forget to add Aang's age to the numbers?


----------



## Ziko (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh god, here I am trying to wait for the new episodes..and then that commercial comes up.. I'm not sure if I can make it!

Anyway, the last episode I watched was Boiling Rock part 2, so new episodes for me won't start until Wednesday?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2008)

Jove's thoughts on The Beach

No i think Kyoshi's is what messed it up the most.   I don't think Mike and Bryan were that into the script at the time of her age guessing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

Jove ain't a Beach fan.

I'll admit, the only part of it that I remember as important is the development of the four we got. Zuko's anger, Ty Lee's identity crisis, Mai's restraint, and Azula's on issues, which will seriously come to play in the finale.

I will never forget that line from her.

"My own mother thought I was a monster. She was right of course, but it still hurt."

That's an important line.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 20: Katara’s Day*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 7: The Runaway*

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 8: The Puppetmaster*

_The focus shifts back onto Katara, as we reacquaint ourselves once again with some of her natural traits, but also learn about the possibility of a few more.

At another stop in a Fire Nation village, the Gaang find themselves at odds as Toph develops a thirst for illegal gambling. Unbeatable, her and Sokka ravish the underground of the village, and in the process Toph becomes an especially villified,  wanted criminal. Katara’s tendency for overbearing maternal concern emerges again, but eventually she decides to help Toph on one last score. However, the devious plan is upended when Combustion Man arrives.

Later, the Gaang meet an Hana, who appears to be nothing more than a genial old woman. She offers them shelter, and reveals herself to be a former member of the Souther Water Tribe, to Katara’s delight. But the town where Hama lives is in crisis; people keep disappearing on the full moon. As the mystery begins to be uncovered, Hama’s dark past and disturbing variations of waterbending are revealed, in the process showing the potential for malevolence in Katara as well._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jove ain't a Beach fan.
> 
> I'll admit, the only part of it that I remember as important is the development of the four we got. Zuko's anger, Ty Lee's identity crisis, Mai's restraint, and Azula's on issues, which will seriously come to play in the finale.
> 
> ...



Oh, of course. You're absolutely right. It'll all come into play, but I I think as an episode The Beach was a failed experiment. Focusing on the Fire Nations kids was fine, but it was a shaky episode until Zuko left the Party. Then, there was the scene with him in his family's old beach house, followed by the Combustion Man attack on the Gaang. 

At that point, I thought, "My God, is this episode about to get up off the mat and score a knockout?!"

Then, what followed was the worst scene in _Avatar_. Just the four of them telling us their emotional problems in a straightforward, unambiguous manner. That's not how _Avatar_ does such things. It's always been in relation to a set of circumstances, a scene, an object, etc. At the very least, with legitimate _dialogue_.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2008)

yes I was waiting for today so I could say what happen to hawky


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, with the praise the Blue Spirit got, I can only see Hawkey starting a religion.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2008)

The 20th day huh....let's do this

*Rewatch: Day 20 Thoughts*



*The Runaway*

In another small fire nation town, Toph gambles and Katara rambles.  The smallest member of the Gaang gets a thrill out of playing the masses for her blindness and with Sokka in tow, she unleashes her skills in the village.  She gets rich quick off of this scheme but Katara nags her to death about how she shouldn't be doing this and a catfight ensues.  Sokka mans up and talks to Toph about the pros of Katara's motherly nature and they make up.  Katara agrees to help Toph in one last scam which fails and ends up with them both in prison.  Zuko's assassin is there to murder them, trapping them in a wooden room.  Aang and Sokka arrive to battle him before Katara's sweats her way out of the cell, not having anything else to bend.  The man blows things up with his mind until the escapees manage to stop him by hitting him in his third forehead eye with a rock.  He tries again and blows up the air around him when Sokka names him Combustion man (ba dum tsch).  Later Toph and Katara send her parents a "I'm good letter" with Sokka's bird Hawky (The most win character of this episode) without his permission.  Enjoyable.  18/20



*The Puppetmaster*

Creepy old lady from Katara and Sokka's village offers to teach Katara some of her tricks.  Naturally Sokka's xenophobia kicks in and he (rightfully) grows suspicious, but Katara won't have any of it.  Hama (the lady) says the Fire Nation took her away from her village and Katara is similar to her.  Sokka and Toph investigate which later leads to fight with Hama that shows she can bend water in all living things, including blood to control people.  It's how she escaped the Fire Nation prison and how she's been taking villagers for all of these years.  Katara wins the fight but not without bloodbending first to which Hama claims as a sucess and ends the episode crying.  Kinda creepy end.  17/20


*Final Conclusion:*  So Toph turned the meteorite Sokka gave her into a bracelet huh?  Sounds like Tokka shipping to me, especially since in the both of the episodes she seemed to treat it as her most prized possession.  Gran Gran a.k.a. Kanna was good friends with Hama (they trapped that Fire Nation ship in the first episode there almost half a century ago), so apparantly everyone in the Water Tribe name's end with a vowel.  Just an observation  Personally, I don't understand what's wrong with bloodbending, controlling someone out of their will doesn't seem as bad as killing people to me; something Katara is willing to do to the Fire Nation soldiers.  Wonder if Aang can do it, but that'll dilute the emotional impact if he could so better leave it to speculation.  Also Hawky = Awesome, it had to be said.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone got a link to that trailer of the end of Book 3 again? I wanna see that scene where we think Katara is bloodbending.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers.

Man, that Sokka bit at the end totally killed me. Laughing so hard.

The biggest I got out of that is just how out of control Azula's becoming. Jeong-Jeong's words of how fire can rage out of control comes back to me, Azula's embodying her element.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Man, that Sokka bit at the end totally killed me. Laughing so hard.
> 
> The biggest I got out of that is just how out of control Azula's becoming. Jeong-Jeong's words of how fire can rage out of control comes back to me, Azula's embodying her element.



You know, I'm about ready to commit to Sokka as my favorite character now.

That's a good call. Azula's been the antithesis of Zhao her entire tenure on the show. Methodical, measured, and precise. Never allowing herself to be overcome by base impulses (remember, The Beach NEVER HAPPENED!), so her losing it at the end is going to be interesting.

There's really no way the Finale isn't the best four episodes in the show. _Avatar_ never fails to rise to the importance of the airing: Siege of the North, The Avatar State, Secret of the Fire Nation, The Guru-Crossroads of Destiny, The Day of Black Sun... all premieres or finales of some sort, all overwhelming amounts of victory.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2008)

In the preview, batshit Azula looks HOT, take that anyway you want


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2008)

I wonder whether it's her Katara would be bloodbending. Showing just how much Azula has lost control, in that she doesn't even have dominance over her body. Of course, that would just drive her further towards insanity.

I really think the flaws in her mentality are going to burst in the finale.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL I see why Gaang don't like ember island players.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

My thoughts on today's episodes:

*The Runaway*

--- Well, Taurus brought it up, so I might as well start with this: If Hawky had stayed around, Sokka eventually would have become the Avatar. That's the influence of Hawky, and he BETTER be back.

--- This was an episode that I was unsure of, even after rewatching it when the DVD came out. It did seem like an unnecessary retread of The Chase. But on this sitting, I love it. I feel like this episode is a really cool dichotomy of inessential and essential, but it doesn't straddle the line. It's totally inessential until you're blindsided by Combustion Man's appearance. It;s a pretty clever trick for a show that's had to deal with the "filler" talk, even though it's a stand-alone work.

--- Katara really comes across well here, much better than The Painted Lady, I believe. You really empathize with her, and the emotions are much more diverse than just stubbornness.

--- I'm not sure about Toph, though. It's such a goofy sequence with her hustling, but it really could have put the Gaang in a desperate situation. But I think it's different than Katara's actions in Painted Lady. Katara _destroyed a steel mill_. Toph's just gambling.

--- On that subject: Toph's been_ really_ overlooked all season, and it's been unfortunate. You could easily argue that she's the most popular character on the show, and this is the _only_ episode of Book 3 that gives  her any focus at all. She hasn't even been given a slight b-plot. I don't get it, they should have been able to come up with something.

--- Same thing with Combustion Man. This is supposed to be the new Zhao, this Book's Azula, this Book's persistent antagonist. But he wasn't used enough to be perceived as a legitimate threat to Team Avatar. he was never that dark threat always haunting them. And with his crazy ability, he could have been amazing. But the ability could also have been an anchor...

--- The music during the big gambling montage is phenomenal. It's like an homage to tin pan alley, with Old West themes intermingled in it. Just classic Track Team. At this point, the _Avatar_ musical style is so well-formed that Jeremy Zuckerman can easily interpret pop styles into it.

--- Sokka owns this episode, and the humor throughout is Book 2 level. I love episodes where Aang is secondary, because it usually involves him and Sokka goofing around together. I can't get enough of it; it gave us the immortal "Oh no! It's Spark Sparky Boom Man!"

--- For a second, the episode turned into The Beach (whatever that is ) when Katara confronts Toph, but then BOOM! Toph shuts it down. I love Toph. And that wanted poster of her with the Kisame teeth... it still kills me.

*The Puppetmaster*

--- Might as well get this out of the way as well: I have serious issues with bringing Bloodbending into the show. Obviously, it's a perfect concept for artistically presenting the evil potential of bending, but still... the show had always presented bending as a very simple practice: element's there, element's bended. Now we're going to bring into play every distinct property of the elements?

--- I was amused by some of the wacky scenarios and fanfics that came out of this, though. You can only bloodbend _during a full moon_. People were acting like Katara was just going to go up to Azula and be all "Bludbindin, pawnage!!!"

--- This might be worth a Mider 20 in my book. It's not one of my favorites, but this kind of fiction is remarkably difficult to pull off. They not only established hama as a genial old woman, but they successfully, and astutely, pulled off the turn, and pulled it off incrementally. They slowly showed her increasingly get more dangerous with her bending. The scene where she kills all the flowers is _just_ creepy enough. Really masterful stuff.


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2008)

Just a question, but does anyone know if there's anyone in the fandom who plans on recording and then uploading the new, unleaked episodes next week?  Cause I gotta work Thursday night. D: D: D:  I'm so not happy about it.  We have DV-R recording but I don't always trust it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2008)

On the subject of Combustion man, the Book 3 poster that was handed out at the 2007 SDCC featuring him, Zuko and Aang ultimately made him seem more important than he turned out to be. Don't get me wrong I liked him but I *Loved* his power. The instant generating of Lightning that Ozai can accomplish and Combustion Man's mini explosions are definitely the most lethal displays of power we've seen in the show. 
The decision to not add music during the scuffle with him the Gang during The Beach was genius I thought. Made it that much more dramatic and really emphasized how dangerous this guy was.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 13, 2008)

Um..where in that trailer do you think you see Katara blood bending?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Rewatch 

Day 21: The Day of Black Sun*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 9: Nightmares and Daydreams*

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 10: The Day of Black Sun, Part 1: The Invasion*

*Book 3: Fire 3, Chapter 10 or 11: The Day of Black Sun, Part 2: The Eclipse*

_Now on the cusp of the Invasion, Aang realizes the weight of the situation: he will have to face the Fire Lord, and it will be his most difficult challenge to date. With that revelation, he begins to feel the pressure of the world’s fate, and begins to panic. Unable to sleep, he begins to lose his sanity, having a sequence of astounding and bizarre nightmares. But with the help of his friends, he finally accepts his role.

Sokka, however, loses his cool on the day of the Invasion, the Invasion that he planned. Having failed to inspire the Invasion force, he has to watch as his dad takes over. As the team of allies, taken from throughout the entire series, make their way into the Fire Nation using a bevy of inventions devised by Sokka and made by The Mechanist, Aang finally confronts Katara, knowing he may never see her again.

The Invasion itself goes smoothly, and Sokka, in his father's injured absence, takes command and leads the troops toward the palace. But Aang, having reached the Fire Lord’s chambers, makes a shocking disovery: he’s not there. Continuing with the Invasion, Toph, and Sokka accompany Aang through a secret location to find Ozai, but instead find Azula waiting for them.

But the Gaang are not the only ones looking to confront Ozai. Having finally been treated as the Crown Prince at a war meeting, being at the right hand of the Fire Lord, Zuko finally realizes that he made a terrible mistake. As the Eclipse begins, he confronts his father with his intentions to join the Avatar. Ozai stalls until the end of the Eclipse and unleashes an astounding display of lightning bending, but Zuko has an old trick of his own and escapes. When he goes to free his uncle, he makes the same discovery as Aang: there’s nobody home.

The Invasion having failed, the Gaang take a group of the youngest away, leaving the adults behind as captives. As they start their journey to the Western Air Temple to prepare for the final showdown with the Fire Nation, they don’t notice that Zuko is back on their trail after several months, but for a different reason this time._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

*This concludes the Rewatch. Finale Week now begins. Thanks for reading.*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Um..where in that trailer do you think you see Katara blood bending?



It was be this frame:



Which you can compare to this frame from The Puppetmaster:






Superstarseven said:


> On the subject of Combustion man, the Book 3 poster that was handed out at the 2007 SDCC featuring him, Zuko and Aang ultimately made him seem more important than he turned out to be. Don't get me wrong I liked him but I *Loved* his power. The instant generating of Lightning that Ozai can accomplish and Combustion Man's mini explosions are definitely the most lethal displays of power we've seen in the show.
> The decision to not add music during the scuffle with him the Gang during The Beach was genius I thought. Made it that much more dramatic and really emphasized how dangerous this guy was.



I liked his power, too. It made sense; if the arrows on Aang represent the flow of chi through the body, then bending from the center of the forehead should be possible. They really misused him; he should have been in at least two more episodes, or not used at all. That's exactly right about that poster, it misled everyone. It's definitely influencing my opinion on how they presented him.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2008)

Jove you put part 2 twice, but I'm glad it's wrapped up on Day 21, my favorite number.  Will do my review later.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 13, 2008)

In the trailer, is that Azula falling?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> In the trailer, is that Azula falling?



If you look at the hair, it appears so:


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, A little confrontation before the big match.
Not even sure where in the story this happens though but of course Katara catching him means there's obviously gonna be lovin' in Zuko's room later that night.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2008)

*Rewatch: Day 21, the Final Day*






*Nightmares and Daydreams*

Due to the mounting pressure of the upcoming invasion, Aang snaps.  The Gaang tries multiple techniques to get him under control but he just grows all the more loopy.  He starts to trip out in visions with him and Katara (Oh you Kataang shippers), Momo and Appa (best scene in season 3 IMO), and the Fire Lord.  The Gaang realizes his insomnia is deteriorating his psych and try to help him, suceeding after many failures.  He's ready to face Ozai after finally getting a good night's rest.  Comedy galore.  19/20



*The Day of Black Sun*

Today's the day, crunch time, all or nothing.  The Gaang prepares for the battle of their lives here which decides the fate of the war and the world.  Gathering up friends and allies, Sokka is deemed leader but cracks under pressure so Hakoda leads in his stead.  The Mechanist provides transportation with the help of the Swamp Waterbenders and Katara.  Toph gets seasick (so she does have a weakness )  When the D-day like arrival actually happens on the shores, it appears to be a huge success, with out heroes outstrategizing the blunt and brunt Fire Nation.  Toph is with a team of Earthbenders, Sokka gets over his jitters and leads the invasion, and Katara takes aerial attacks while Aang is told to find the Fire Lord while he still can.  Hakoda is injured so Katara cannot go with him, so Aang kisses her right then and there to which her reaction is vague.  Sokka and Toph follow him through the traps until they reach the chamber only to discover Azula in her father's stead.  They try and get through her first but she manages to dodge them acrobatically without using firebending until Sokka sees through her plan and orders them to ignore her and focus on the real threat.  She taunts him with Suki's fate causing him to lose control.  Elsewhere, Zuko confronts his father not as the Crown Prince but new traitor to the Fire Nation finally realizing he was wrong.  Ozai stalls his son with outrage and stories of his mother until the Black Sun ends and in an incredible (really awesome) feat bends white lightning towards Zuko.  Equally amazing, Zuko is able to catch it and fire it right back at him (well, in front of him) and escape because killing him is the Avatar's job, his new ally.  Back with the Gaang, Azula manages to escape due to her returned firebending and the invasion is a failure.  They manage to retreat with just a handful of people while Aang apologizing that the others have to stay as prisoners, they leave towards the Western Air Temple with Zuko on their tail.  Wow.  20/20

*Final Conclusion:*  If this was a season (not series) finale it would suffice, as my review only covered half of the action.  I hope Zuko can stay on the good side permantently and wonder what's going to happen to everyone else.  Sokka is starting to look like a badass deity in my eyes.  Well I hope you enjoyed the reviews, stay tuned all week for new Avatar, only on Nick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking at Day of the Black Sun, we can just feel how epic Sozin's Comet will be. Looking forward to it like you won't believe.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 13, 2008)

What time does avatar come on again? I want to know when to tune in, but I forgot what time it was.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2008)

2000 hours or 8 p.m. for civilians


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Sigh... my thoughts on today's episodes:

*Nightmares and Daydreams*

--- Another episode that caused a bit of commotion. Some people had serious reservations about an episode on the brink of the Invasion being so goofy. I disagree. I mean, come on; Aang's big epiphanic moment was "No, Fire Lord Ozai, you're not wearing pants." 

--- Since there's not much to say about this episode, I might as well say something about Aang. _Avatar_ succeeds because they have a likable main character. And, more importantly, they have a main character that everyone likes. No hardcore _Avatar_ fan that I've seen hates Aang. But you look at _Naruto_, and it seems like half the fandom hates the title character. 

Now, a lot of that is UG wackos that have sacrificed their dignity and appreciation of all things good and decent in order to worship a sullen, asexual hax-deviant. But in _Avatar_, everyone likes Aang, because he's never given us a reason to hate him. He works through his problems, and he's a cool little monk. 

--- And one final parallel before the Invasion: Aang and Zuko both spend the entire episode obsessing over Ozai, and both realize in the end that it wasn't worth it.


*The Day of Black Sun, Part 1: the Invasion*

--- This is a really interesting set-up episode: it feels like a culminating show. There's so much action, tension, suspense... it definitely feels like the denouement, and not the beginning of something. The last 8-9 minutes of the show, beginning when they go back into the subs after emerging for air, that has to be the most exciting sequence in _Avatar_. And this is the moment we had been waiting over a year for; to deliver is remarkable.

--- I love the machines the use, the flipper submarines and the caterpillar tanks. Some people wondered how such machines could have been produced in such a short time, but time doesn't seem to hinder the Fire Nation, does it? They built The Drill in only a couple months. I like that the other Nations matched the Fire Nation in industry, for once.

--- One question: when we get the montage of all the old friends returning, why does Toph think the Hippo and Boulder are there for a rematch? Yes Toph, they've stowed away on the ship of a secret invasion force, all for the slight chance that they could avenge themselves whilst surrounded by a countless number of your allies. On the other hand, seeing Toph in the Earth Kingdom uniform, with the helmet and everything, is one of my favorite shots in the series.

--- Haru's mustache... I don't throw the word catastrophe around a lot, but the decision to give Haru a mustache was a literal catastrophe.

--- Subtle moment: the outrageously cool and awesome Hakoda, when delivering the speech for Sokka, gets a variation of the Sokka's Theme leitmotif as he speaks.

*The Day of Black Sun, Part 2: the Eclipse*

--- There no other way around it: Fire Lord Ozai is just achingly awesome. Zuko's lambasting him and his country here, and he's laughing right at him. If Aang wasn't so great, I'd hate to see him lose. He's like Azula x 1000.

--- And that is my favorite sequence in the show, the juxtaposition of Azula holding Aang, Sokka, and Katara, while Ozai stalls Zuko. Both are waiting for the Eclipse to end, and the scene proves one thing: Azula is great, but she was just the appetizer for Ozai. His ploy of using Ursa to keep Zuko around was fantastic. And then there's that insane lightning he creates. It's too bad we never got to see more of the depths of his cruelty.

--- While the first part of DoBS seems like a closer, this one actually seems more like a set-up. There's so much exposition and bridging, but that's the beauty of _Avatar_: always twisting convention.

--- The music in the episode is fantastic, and, as always, there are subtle touches. Right before Azula calls upon her Dai Li agents, you can faintly here the Dai Li music playing. Likewise, when Zuko finds Iroh's cell, you can hear the Tsungi Horn song playing in the background. 

--- And, finally, this episode shows the one true magnificent feature that we see throughout _Avatar_: that the initial plans often fail. We had waited well over a year for this plan to come to fruition. In the _Avatar_ world, there was about a four month gap between The Library and these episodes. Most shows would never consider the plan failing, but _Avatar_ is the opposite. The Gaang has to struggle for their victories, and often have to eat multiple failures to achieve them. And that's where we truly learn about these characters, this world, and this show. And it makes for a much more satisfying conclusion.

Well, it's been a really fun three weeks. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2008)

And now the moment of truth approaches. I think a lot of us are going to be glued to this thread this coming week.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, yeah. So who is ready? I sure am!

This thread is going to get like 100 more pages this week xD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Oh, yeah. So who is ready? I sure am!
> 
> This thread is going to get like 100 more pages this week xD



WE'RE PUSHING THIS TO 500!!!! :FISTPUMP

I'm so excited right now. My stomach is already knotted, and there's 12.5 hours to go, and it's an episode I've already seen twice. But this time, I'll be watching it in HD!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone not watched The Western Air Temple yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Has anyone not watched The Western Air Temple yet?



I know I've a lot of kids elsewhere say they didn't want to "spoil" themselves by watching the DVD, which makes no sense. It's an OFFICIAL release; that's just as valid as a legit airdate.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

I Cant Fucking Wait Till Thursday

Southern Raiders, VH1 Rock Honors The Who, And TNA Impact Aftermath Of Victory Road In One Night


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

But how will you watch them all at primetime hour?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Avatar Is On At 8, But Rock Honors And Impact Are Both On At 9 So Ill Flip


----------



## Sylar (Jul 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOhD_0sYT8k[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Well Avatar Is On At 8, But Rock Honors And Impact Are Both On At 9 So Ill Flip



You're lucky that's not during the finale or you'll need to buy 2 TVs


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah..................
I Already Bribed My Little Bro And Sis They Can Get On At My Dad's On Friday At 8, And Saturday At 8, And Then Ill Get On After Those 2 Episodes And Rant About What Happened


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit man...I have nicktoons....but I'm not in the states right now.  It should be on youtube by tommorrow though.

EDIT: Broken link Jove


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Shit man...I have nicktoons....but I'm not in the states right now.  It should be on youtube by tommorrow though.
> 
> EDIT: Broken link Jove



Ah, Christmas trees. I messed that up like a noob. It's working now.


----------



## Ritsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Oooh I'm excited! The finale starts tonight!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

No the new episodes start tonight, leading to the finale.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't wait. Looks like it'll be a good week.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 14, 2008)

It's at 8pm right?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Please don't post without reading beforehand, at least the previous page


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> It's at 8pm right?



Yes. Every night this week at 8PM.


----------



## Noah (Jul 14, 2008)

Changing the thread title to "Avatar: New Episodes all week at 8pm" or something of the sort would be fantastical. Not that it'll matter though, we'll still get the questions every 3rd post.

Also, since I didn't comment at all on Book 3 yet: The Beach was awesome. Jove doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2008)

Its 8pm right 

I Keed, I keed, Im sorry I just had to ask, as a joke of sorts. 
Not that it matters to me living in england, I'll have to wait till the following day


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yes. Every night this week at 8PM.



I don't understand. 
You mean this week that we're experiencing right now?



At 8?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

What about the day time's version of 8 o' clock?  Do those count as well?


----------



## Noah (Jul 14, 2008)

Serp said:


> Its 8pm right
> 
> I Keed, I keed, Im sorry I just had to ask, as a joke of sorts.
> Not that it matters to me living in england, I'll have to wait till the following day



Ah. Bastards.

Anyway, that's how it's gonna be for me for Ember Isle Players and Sozin's Comet. Unfotunately, women and Batman take precedence on weekend nights. Hopefully there will be a decent quality rip available shortly afterward. 

...This is me offering awesome rep for anyone who gets the initial link, downloads and then re-ups it again a few times so that we don't have 4 hour download times like I had for Boiling Rock. Reps, I says!


----------



## \zol (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG DID ANYONE SEE THAT COMMERICAL? OH MY FUCKING GOD!

Aang is all like "I guess I have to kill the Firelord"

Please tell me I'm not the only one who saw it?

OMG IF YOU SAW IT YOU MUST HAVE PASSED OUT JESUS OMG


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2008)

/Zol; they've been running that commercial throughout the day and I think the past weekend as well. But yea,  it is EPIC!

Anyways, watching The Western Air Temple again just reminded me of how a bitch Katara was towards Zuko.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea that commercial was EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Somebody upload it to Youtube

In the meantime 
Katara is Uterus


----------



## \zol (Jul 14, 2008)

Aru Machi No Gunjou

Here it is btw


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 14, 2008)

dammit about 20 minute in the episode it started raining and los the dish dignal i gues i have to watch the rerun at 11pm on nickw 



Dimezanime19 said:


> /Zol; they've been running that commercial throughout the day and I think the past weekend as well. But yea,  it is EPIC!
> 
> Anyways, watching The Western Air Temple again just reminded me of how a *bitch Katara was towards Zuko*.


um he was chasing them for like forever she have all rights to act like that


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 14, 2008)

\zol said:


> OMG DID ANYONE SEE THAT COMMERICAL? OH MY FUCKING GOD!
> 
> Aang is all like "I guess I have to kill the Firelord"
> 
> ...



It was pretty damn epic  

I agree with you about Katara Dimezanime19


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 14, 2008)

I cannot wait! Three more hours...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Your on the West coast?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> dammit about 20 minute in the episode it started raining and los the dish dignal i gues i have to watch the rerun at 11pm on nickw
> 
> 
> um he was chasing them for like forever she have all rights to act like that




Yes, I know. The other members have already debated about the topic when it first leaked. I was just annoyed by her behavior. Her actions were understandable, just her way of going about it was annoying. 


And oh, with the trailer, I realized that I had a good guess with my fanart:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

Dimez, I hear talk your one of the oldest members on this forum and was around for the previous NF...is that true?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 14, 2008)

Dam you guys see some of those new previews. Man The finally is going to define epic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

That commercial was phenomenal.

What was jaw-dropping: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang's four element swirling bend, which should be the immortal image of the series.




Not so good: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The confirmation that Katara is fighting Azula with Zuko. And not merely that, but Zuko ends up twitching on the ground. Godammit.





You know, I was appalled when it was confirmed that all the episodes were airing in a week, but this is really exciting.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 14, 2008)

\zol said:


> OMG DID ANYONE SEE THAT COMMERICAL? OH MY FUCKING GOD!
> 
> Aang is all like "I guess I have to *kill* the Firelord"
> 
> ...



:amazed in a child's program, on nick of all places? That's blasphemous! All kidding aside, I work 5-9:30 all week so I guess I'll be watching these on west coast nick all week at 11PM w goes to watch epic commercial where the "k" word was mentioned:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought Nick didn't say dead until Spongebob


----------



## masterriku (Jul 14, 2008)

totally not todays topic but what the hell: 
Let me get this straight we attack anyone who runs in here next week  saying,

I JUST WATCHED ALL THE EPISODES OF AVATAR IT WAS THE SHIT

right


Also the finale commerical is is well I am without words epic I'll proably not be able to talk on sunday after seeing it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Do I need to spoiler tag commercial information? I mean, it aired; if you haven't seen it, it's on you. But I still feel like I should.


Anyway, I'm pretty sure the person telling Aang that he must do anything to protect the World is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar Yangchen


----------



## Noah (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya know, after seeing that preview, I'm really disappointed that Sparky Sparky Galactic Booming Combustion Man died so quickly. I was the first one in the thread to say Sokka would take him out, but I really expected him to be Sokka's final boss. Now what the hell is he supposed to do?

I wondered this back when The Western Air Temple was first leaked last year, but now that it's so close and we know what happens at the end of the Boiling Rock (his other possible villain(s)), I'm really stuck trying to figure out what he's going to do.

Toph too.

....and the new addition at the end of Boiling Rock! 

Damn. What the hell are all these people gonna do while Aang, Zuko and Katara are keeping Azula and Ozai busy?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 14, 2008)

^ if you ask me not having someone BIG for Toph to take on is a big mistake. I can forgive them not having someone for Sokka since he's had quite a few episodes to shine this season, but Toph has been completely wasted. She's a badass earth bender who can also now bend metal and she's basically scuttled aside for comic relief during the rare times Sokka's having a serious moment, I mean wth? My guess as to why she's had so little screen time is because her badassery would rival Aangs (or possibly even shadow it), and you can't have that so close to the finale, you know, the avatar's time to shine.

As for the commercial, besides it being completely and utterly EPIC, that "do what ever it takes" pretty much sanctions Aang to go completely apeshit on anyone who gets in his way for his mission to end the war. And that equals total finale awesomenes


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Dimez, I hear talk your one of the oldest members on this forum and was around for the previous NF...is that true?



My bad, was doing my new set. But yea, I am. Why you ask?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

lol your set

Your in a reference thread in the Chatterbox


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol your set
> 
> Your in a reference thread in the Chatterbox



Yup. I know what thread you're talking about. I thought I deserved a mention since I've been on NF for so long.lol

And oh Mider, I have to spread rep again before I can give you another. But I could've sworn you used to be Pajamas? You know, with the bananas and shit.lol But I could be wrong. Honestly, there's not much that I can remember. I'm not one of those on here claiming that NF use to be better. The only shit I remember that was awesome was the Tazmo vs Trigunflame 'war', and what happened in that 'war' with an ex-member named Kane.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Dimez, I have to say... Gary Glitter would cringe at the pedo-ness of your new set.

This was the first episode I had seen in HD, and _Avatar_ is *incredible* in hi-def. Aang's arrow is a different shade of blue! The bending looks so crisp... the difference is astounding.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Dimez, I have to say... Gary Glitter would cringe at the pedo-ness of your new set.



Who said it had anything to do with pedo?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2008)

The ads were so fuckin hot. Holy crap. 4 Elements + Avatar State + New Avatar Powers (?) = OWNAGE!


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Not so good:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



My prediction
I bet you anything that he takes a bolt to the chest protecting Katara.  But I kinda wonder how this happens anyway seeing as how he knows how to redirect lightning


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

FUCK I need to see that commercial. x[  I was out tonight, so I didn't get to catch TWAT (lol twat) on Nick.  Fuck.  (I've seen it before though, but I really wanted to watch it on-screen.)  And I work tomorrow and Thursdayyyyyy. Asdfghjkl.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> My prediction
> I bet you anything that he takes a bolt to the chest protecting Katara.  But I kinda wonder how this happens anyway seeing as how he knows how to redirect lightning



That's what I was thinking, too. When he was training with Iroh, there were two main points about the redirection of lightning:

1. It can be done.

2. If the lightning passes through your heart, you could die.

#1 came to pass in DoBS, but #2 is far too strong to be ignored, especially for something in a Book 2 episode, where every line meant something. It has to come back somehow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> FUCK I need to see that commercial. x[  I was out tonight, so I didn't get to catch TWAT (lol twat) on Nick.  Fuck.  And I work tomorrow and Thursdayyyyyy. Asdfghjkl.



This is it. Prepare to be amazed:

[YOUTUBE]YjkkgyMVxEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy crap Jove, thank you!!



*I CANNOT WAIT.*


----------



## Shade (Jul 15, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Yup. I know what thread you're talking about. I thought I deserved a mention since I've been on NF for so long.lol
> 
> And oh Mider, I have to spread rep again before I can give you another. But I could've sworn you used to be Pajamas? You know, with the bananas and shit.lol But I could be wrong. Honestly, there's not much that I can remember. I'm not one of those on here claiming that NF use to be better. The only shit I remember that was awesome was the Tazmo vs Trigunflame 'war', and what happened in that 'war' with an ex-member named Kane.



Haha, dude, I remember in my lurking days of when you first joined. You got hated on like no tomorrow, I still remember that one hate poster someone made of you but with a white guy. That was one funny thread.

OT:Just trying to make sure here, what time does the show air on Nick? I wanna catch it in HD.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Holy crap Jove, thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I CANNOT WAIT.*



Oh my god, me either. I don't think anyone can anymore. I was so excited just to watch tonight's episode, an episode I had already seen twice... and this commercial pushed me over the edge. I won't make it through the week with my sanity.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. When he was training with Iroh, there were two main points about the redirection of lightning:
> 
> 1. It can be done.
> 
> ...



Yeah I could see that happening.  I can also see Katara whipping out more spirit water to help heal Zuko's wound. (Another action that they originally alluded to)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shade said:


> I still remember that one hate poster someone made of you but with a white guy. That was one funny thread.




What!!?@.@


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2008)

I read the spoilers....I can't say anything



Dimezanime19 said:


> Yup. I know what thread you're talking about. I thought I deserved a mention since I've been on NF for so long.lol
> 
> And oh Mider, I have to spread rep again before I can give you another. But I could've sworn you used to be Pajamas? You know, with the bananas and shit.lol But I could be wrong. Honestly, there's not much that I can remember. I'm not one of those on here claiming that NF use to be better. The only shit I remember that was awesome was the Tazmo vs Trigunflame 'war', and what happened in that 'war' with an ex-member named Kane.



 When has pajamas ever used bananas?  I had an account on here back in Dec. 04 where I met pajamas, then met him again when I first made this account.

What happened during that war?  Your like veteran.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I read the spoilers....I can't say anything.



As I've said before: Spoiling yourself with a _book_, f'shame!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2008)

But I didn't actually _read_ the book, just the spoilers of the people who did

I disgust myself


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh my god, me either. I don't think anyone can anymore. I was so excited just to watch tonight's episode, an episode I had already seen twice... and this commercial pushed me over the edge. I won't make it through the week with my sanity.



Oh I know.   I already told my fiance in the car today, "Listen.  If we're together on Saturday, you know what?  At eight P.M., everything _stops,_ and we are fucking watching Avatar.  And you're just gonna have to deal with it."  He smiled and agreed.  I know for a fact that he likes the series, but will rarely admit it. 

I'm so upset I'm working Thursday night though.   We have DV-R recording but I don't always trust it.  I'm gonna try and record the episode to watch when I get home, but at the same time I'm almost counting on someone to rip it and upload it just in case it doesn't work. xD  TSR is the one I'm looking forward to the most this week (With the exception of Saturday, which is a totally different story, heh).

But seriously?  I haven't been this excited about a series since Harry Potter ended.  The last book disappointed me, but even judging from that commercial I _know_ Avatar is gonna deliver above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2008)

Show em whose boss


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 15, 2008)

aw shit, southern raiders is thursday? Great, why the hell did I schedule work that day?!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

You know, this may seem like exaggeration, but I'm totally serious and sincere:

Why couldn't they have decided to shut down the country for this week? We all need the day to prepare for the episodes, and the late-night/early-morning to reflect and meditate on what we saw.


----------



## westway50 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok im a little confused on the schedule of the shows. are they showing two episodes on a certain day?? like tuesday will be the fire bending masters. wednesday and thursday will be the boiling rock. then friday will be two new unleaked eps??


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2008)

4, good friend, 4


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> You know, this may seem like exaggeration, but I'm totally serious and sincere:
> 
> Why couldn't they have decided to shut down the country for this week? We all need the day to prepare for the episodes, and the late-night/early-morning to reflect and meditate on what we saw.



Oh I am totally down for that.



kakoishii said:


> aw shit, southern raiders is thursday? Great, why the hell did I schedule work that day?!



  I feel you.  I'm soooo hoping to maybe get sent home early. xDD I already looked at our schedule, and there are way too many people on anyway, heh.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not liking some of those commercials


*Spoiler*: __ 



What's with the katara and zuko moments


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I'm not liking some of those commercials
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's things as they should be, and how they shall remain!


----------



## Stalin (Jul 15, 2008)

I missed the first time WAT aired but luckily i get nick2, so i was able to catch the 11:00 timeslot.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait wait.. so is just Nickelodeon showing it, or will that Nicktoons channel have the eps too?

EDIT-- Looks like Nicktoons Network will be showing Avatar from 2 PM to 5:30 on Saturday!  Episodes go from The second DoBS all the way through to the Ember Island Players.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2008)

i watched the full episode at 11:00 pm i think it was very good but the boomerang trow was wierd,i liked how combustion man die.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Jul 15, 2008)

i liked how he died too. anyone know when the movies being aired?


----------



## Ziko (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh...my...GOD! That commercial was freaking AWESOME!!!
HOLY SHIT! DAMN! HELL!

Can't WAIT for the new episodes! And watching new avatar eps for like almost two hours? It'll be AWESOME!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

For everyone in the US, there's a bit more to the schedule.

Tonight, Western Air Temple aires at 7:30, before Firebending Masters.

Tomorrow, WAT airs at 7:00 and FB at 7:30, before Boiling Rock.

Thursday, Boiling Rock airs from 7-8, before Southern Raiders.

Obviously, we've seen them enough by now, but _Avatar_ on the main Nick is a rare, and soon to be extinct, treat.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

No Southern Raiders before Ember Island Players though, huh?


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

I just watched Avatar yesterday. It was awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> No Southern Raiders before Ember Island Players though, huh?



Not that I saw, but maybe it will change.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> This is it. Prepare to be amazed:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YjkkgyMVxEw[/YOUTUBE]




Was I the only one who nutted watching this?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm officially switching out my night shift on thursday to a morning shift on saturday. I just refuse to miss southern riders and I can't stay up to 11PM to watch on nick2 since I've got an 8AM class the next day. Yea that's right, avatar rules my life right now anyone got a problem with that


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2008)

I love this. You guys are on a Naruto forum discussing shutting down the country for a week and changing work shifts to celebrate Avatar.
Meanwhile I got another guy on a board talking about the scheduling sucks on Saturday because he's surely not going to miss Naruto to watch the series finale of Avatar.

You can read a Turkish cookbook and it'll still have as much relevance to Naruto's canon then an hour of filler episodes. What an idiot.

Anyway yeah Leathaface, that promo is great. I'm not sure why people were surprised that the finale looks so good. As if a 62 page summary is going to compare to a fully orchestrated and animated 2-hour event such as this.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Anyway yeah Leathaface, that promo is great. I'm not sure why people were surprised that the finale looks so good. As if a 62 page summary is going to compare to a fully orchestrated and animated 2-hour event such as this.



I know but its level of awesomeness, is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY off the charts. My highest expectations look to have broken.  My god I'm gonna miss Avatar. I hope Mike & Bryan deliver us another show within the next 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I'm officially switching out my night shift on thursday to a morning shift on saturday. I just refuse to miss southern riders and I can't stay up to 11PM to watch on nick2 since I've got an 8AM class the next day. Yea that's right, avatar rules my life right now anyone got a problem with that



Lucky..   I can't switch cause I'm only working three shifts this week and it's not worth throwing off everyone else's schedules when I'm working the least amount of hours anyway. xD

But tonight!  I commence the DVR experiment.  TBR should record tonight and if that goes well then I'll feel much 'safer' recording TSR, heh.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be an idiot if I didn't post this. It's a must see for everyone in this thread who enjoys the show.



Some animation done by kihyun ryu who worked on the first season of Avatar.
He also worked/works? on the Boondocks if you interested in that also.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I'd be an idiot if I didn't post this. It's a must see for everyone in this thread who enjoys the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool. It's weird to see lineart in motion though. 


I've got a question though. I was watching The Western Air Temple last night, and it said that all the episodes this week were world premiere episodes, but The Firebending Master and The Boiling Rock Part I & II are already out on the web. So does that mean that all of these episodes were bootlegged?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 15, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Lucky..   I can't switch cause I'm only working three shifts this week and it's not worth throwing off everyone else's schedules when I'm working the least amount of hours anyway. xD
> 
> But tonight!  I commence the DVR experiment.  TBR should record tonight and if that goes well then I'll feel much 'safer' recording TSR, heh.



I feel bad for you, luckily I set my own schedule so switching shifts is fine so long as the shift isn't full and I do it at least an hour before the shift I'm switching out of begins. On the bright side you have DVR, I _wish_ I had DVR, but for the finale I do want to catch it as it airs just for the anticipatory sense 

@superstarseven, whoever that guy is who's watching naruto instead he is surely a moron. Don't get me wrong, I love naruto, but no other televised event on saturday could possibly keep me from watching the completely EPIC season finale of avatar. I mean seriously, naruto is doing fillers right now and I'm pretty sure they're still in that awful hoshigakure arc, who would watch _that_ over avatar. Even if dubbed Part 2 of Naruto was starting this saturday I would STILL watch the avatar finale over it. Face it avatar is just that awesome  (though if the Dark Knight was opening saturday instead of friday _then_ we might have a problem )


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I love this. You guys are on a Naruto forum discussing shutting down the country for a week and changing work shifts to celebrate Avatar.
> Meanwhile I got another guy on a board talking about the scheduling sucks on Saturday because he's surely not going to miss Naruto to watch the series finale of Avatar.
> 
> You can read a Turkish cookbook and it'll still have as much relevance to Naruto's canon then an hour of filler episodes. What an idiot.
> ...



Which board? Technically, I'm a member of ASN; I just don't post there. I'd rather post about stuff on forums devoted to something else. That does sound like a DH type complaint, though.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Which board? Technically, I'm a member of ASN; I just don't post there. I'd rather post about stuff on forums devoted to something else. That does sound like a DH type complaint, though.



Toonzone actually. Alright sure I was probably too hasty in calling the guy an idiot but c'mon now, you're gonna watch the first hour of the Finale and immediately tune into Cartoon Network at 9pm as if watching 2 Naruto filler episodes are more important? Dude obviously just isn't that big a fan, not sure why he's lurking in an Avatar related thread though but it's no big deal.

Anyway screw that and enjoy a picture of the first ever Combustion Man cosplayer.
Smylex


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Toonzone actually. Alright sure I was probably too hasty in calling the guy an idiot but c'mon now, you're gonna watch the first hour of the Finale and immediately tune into Cartoon Network at 9pm as if watching 2 Naruto filler episodes are more important? Dude obviously just isn't that big a fan, not sure why he's lurking in an Avatar related thread though but it's no big deal.
> 
> Anyway screw that and enjoy a picture of the first ever Combustion Man cosplayer.
> Neji - Byakugan



Actually, I thought that "idiot" was far too considerate. The only reason to watch the Naruto dub filler is for the engrossing irony. You can't watch them with _any_ sincerity.

Wow, that's an excellent cosplay.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2008)

8:00 PM = Greatest Time In The World

Okay, I might be exxagerating but I'm so freakin hyped!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Man, I forgot how good The Firebending Masters is; the judgment scene looks incredible in HD.

By the way, Nick.com has an Avatar theme for this week. This is the background, which is pretty awesome:


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2008)

Holy fuckin shit, that episode was awesome! Aang is gonna freakin own Firelord.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

Great episode as always. 

After seeing only two episodes, anyone else feel this week the slowest ever?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Great episode as always.
> 
> After seeing only two episodes, anyone else feel this week the slowest ever?



funny you should mention that, I just told someone at work how slow I thought this week was going, I thought it was Wednesday but alas it's still tuesday. Anyway after going out of my way to make sure I saw thursday's avatar I think I'm gonna end up missing fridays, it's a tough choice but I'm just as excited to see batman friday as I am to see avatar, so I guess batman wins at least for that day.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 15, 2008)

Crud. I just realized that I've got a wedding to go to on Saturday. I found out today that the wedding is going to be at 5:30, and Avatar will come on at 7 (Central). 
Ah well, that just means that my sister and I will be up late Saturday  night waiting on a good stream.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

^ That sucks. 


kakoishii said:


> funny you should mention that, I just told someone at work how slow I thought this week was going, I thought it was Wednesday but alas it's still tuesday. Anyway after going out of my way to make sure I saw thursday's avatar I think I'm gonna end up missing fridays, it's a tough choice but I'm just as excited to see batman friday as I am to see avatar, so I guess batman wins at least for that day.


 Oh yeah. 

I'll probably see Batman during the day sometime this weekend.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ah, that was a great episode.  I find it highly entertaining that my dad watched TFM with me.

Can't wait until Thursday because the episodes after TBR will be starting and I want to watch. pek And of course Saturday is going to be a full two hour epic event.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Honestly, I've had the opposite opinion about this week; it's going too fast. I'm savoring every second of this.

At this point, it's simply catch-up. The anticipation is for episodes we've seen. Tomorrow at 9:00 PM, I start to freak out.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove you put a hat on the hand of that smilie it'll be so much win.

Southern Raiders airs Thursday right?(Just makin sure)


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

*At 8 PM!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright this next disturbing fanart was drawn by a 15 year old who imagines herself getting pregnant with Zuko's baby.




No..it's completely normal.


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Fuuuuuuck I cann't wait until Thursday! D:  I feel like I need to constantly occupy myself to make the wait not seem as long, heh.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright this next disturbing fanart was drawn by a 15 year old who imagines herself getting pregnant with Zuko's baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 wut?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright this next disturbing fanart was drawn by a 15 year old who imagines herself getting pregnant with Zuko's baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"<< Read That Way"

Hmmm... she may, _just may_, be a weeaboo.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

On second thought, that's more screwed up than funny.


----------



## Snow (Jul 16, 2008)

If someone PMs me a link to a passable version of Thursday, Friday, and Saturday's (?) episodes, as I work till 11 PM all 3 of those nights, I'd be eternally grateful, and reps galore. 

Or if not just let me know when it reruns. I just need my fix. I miss not having TiVo.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

Or you see it online.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

I never ever considered that normal episodes of _Avatar_ would ever air on main Nick again. The scheduling and treatment Book 3 has been nothing short of malfeasance. Which is inexplicable, considering the ratings that the second half of Book 2 got.


Anyway, I'm excited about Boiling Rock tonight. I'm giddy thinking about the kids who decided to wait until the airdate to watch it; for them, tonight will be worth the 7.5 month wait.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

At this point I seriously consider us lucky that they're even airing the finale, and final episodes. :\   Back in April I was really worried that Avatar would suffer the same fate as Carnivale, and just lack any sort of closure or anything.

I've read some of Giancarlo's journals on dA, and I think it's a disgrace that Nick doesn't even let the show's director in on when it'll be airing and whatnot.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 16, 2008)

Nick sucks at scheduling. Why would they air the final episodes like this? They usually only air episodes like this for shows that got lower than  expected ratings like danny phantom.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 16, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> At this point I seriously consider us lucky that they're even airing the finale, and final episodes. :\   Back in April I was really worried that Avatar would suffer the same fate as Carnivale, and just lack any sort of closure or anything.
> 
> I've read some of Giancarlo's journals on dA, and I think it's a disgrace that Nick doesn't even let the show's director in on when it'll be airing and whatnot.


haven't you heard? Nick considers itself god, since when does god tell you when and where he's gonna fuck with your life ? All joking aside, this isn't anything out of the ordninary. This is typical nickelodeon bullshitting and screwing over that they've been doing for at least 10 years now. It's no surprise they'd do it again in grand fashion with yet another show that doesn't suck balls, funny how they never do this to shows that do suck.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2008)

its 8pm pacific time right? or is it 8 pm east time? cause if its east i might be able to watch it


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

8 PM Eastern, I'm pretty sure.

Edit FUCK I forgot how hot Hakoda is/was. 

EDIT TWO - So I'm watching TBR with my bro, and when Azula starts doing her whole jetpack thing, he goes, '..I would what would happen if she farted.'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

*23 HOURS UNTIL SOUTHERN RAIDERS!*


Holy fuck, that flash preview was awesome.


----------



## \zol (Jul 16, 2008)

So it looks like to revenge time!


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 16, 2008)

oh yes, I'm so giddy right now I could laugh manically, but bro would thing I'm nuts so I've contained myself  but did you guys see that preview for TSR? I am seriously soooo happy I switched out my thursday night shift now 

btw the Zukko and Katara ownage that will surely happen is just a very extra special bonus


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy fucking shit yeah that preview looked AMAZING.

NNNNGH AUGH GOD WHY DO I HAVE TO WORK TOMORROW NIGHT?!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> oh yes, I'm so giddy right now I could laugh manically, but bro would thing I'm nuts so I've contained myself  but did you guys see that preview for TSR? I am seriously soooo happy I switched out my thursday night shift now
> 
> btw the Zukko and Katara ownage that will surely happen is just a very extra special bonus



HE...CALLS...KATARA...BY...HER...NAME!!!!!!!!!!!

We're getting closer to him calling Aang by his name!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 16, 2008)

The Southern Raiders preview looked badass.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh guys-- *if anyone has Nicktoons network, they're replaying the Sozin's Comet 'movie' on Sunday!*

I have to look up the time, but it's most definitely on the schedule.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Oh guys-- *if anyone has Nicktoons network, they're replaying the Sozin's Comet 'movie' on Sunday!*
> 
> I have to look up the time, but it's most definitely on the schedule.



The official beginning of _Avatar_'s banishment...


Another thing about The Southern Raiders... I like how the post-Invasion episodes have a theme of Zuko helping the Gaang. It's kind of like a Zuko trilogy: he goes on a mission with Aang, Sokka, and then Katara. 

And once again, Toph is totally overlooked.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

i loved to day doble episode and the Mai and Ty Lee betrayal 

now azula is alone.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> The official beginning of _Avatar_'s banishment...
> 
> 
> Another thing about The Southern Raiders... I like how the post-Invasion episodes have a theme of Zuko helping the Gaang. It's kind of like a Zuko trilogy: he goes on a mission with Aang, Sokka, and then Katara.
> ...



Actually, Nicktoons is doing what I kinda thought Nick might do-- this week they're actually showing every single Avatar episode.  It's kinda neat.  From 2 P.M. to I think 7 P.M. every day this week, and then on Saturday.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 16, 2008)

For nearly five months, I been waiting to say these very words to see the new episodes.
It's about FUCKING time Nick.


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2008)

Goddamn health insurance paperwork kept me from important viewing events! Need link to Southern Raiders preview! Stat!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

Noah said:


> Goddamn health insurance paperwork kept me from important viewing events! Need link to Southern Raiders preview! Stat!



A great one just went up on youtube:

[YOUTUBE]Je9f22FHOOA[/YOUTUBE]


Jesus, SO MUCH is going on in this preview. This may be the most packed single episode yet.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 16, 2008)

Goodness that trailer is soo orgasmic , and to the person who said nick wouldn't allow Katara to blood bend again ,the preview pretty much confirms she will so IN YOUR FACE! 
@Jove: I wouldn't be surprised if Toph's Zuko time was that small segment she kind of had with him TWAT, she's gotten the shaft pretty much through out this season this is just another thing they're taking from her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> HE...CALLS...KATARA...BY...HER...NAME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We're getting closer to him calling Aang by his name!



Wow Jove,
You're 44 years old. I never figured you'd get excited by something like that.
By the way the Zutarians are going *Bonkers* for this episode.
This is a make it or break it episode for that 'ship...surely after all that time sparks will fly right?

Let's tune in to find out.


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy balls, work is going to go slow tomorrow. That preview basically guaranteed that Katara is going to bloodbend again. Since "take it too far" can't mean murder, it must mean bloodbending and moral deconstruction.

As far as Toph getting bonding time with Zuko...she's never really needed it. In fact, I think that The Chase is the only time she's ever actually encountered Zuko before TWAT(loltwat) and she didn't have a personal reason to hate him. Still, it's possible that their bonding time could be during the first part of Sozin's Comet. It's named The Old Masters (or something similar), right? So maybe it's an Iroh/Zuko/Toph centric episode.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 16, 2008)

God, I fucking hate The Western Air Temple. Katara is such a bitch in that episode. Everyone else is too, but fucking katara. She needs to get off her period.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't wait for The southern raiders.

I'm think of changing my sig to say you miss the season finale of avatar your will fuck up your life


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow Jove,
> You're 44 years old. I never figured you'd get excited by something like that.
> By the way the Zutarians are going *Bonkers* for this episode.
> This is a make it or break it episode for that 'ship...surely after all that time sparks will fly right?
> ...



44?! Don't spread such libel. I'm twenty... something.

Zutara is a ship that cannot be disabled. Even if it doesn't happen, it's easy to say that it _should_ have happened. Ship reinforced.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Is Zutara a submarine, then?  Just in case?  Heh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2008)

Southern Raiders is looking more awesome with every second. I'm gonna be stalking this thread until a video is uploaded (Don't get Nick here )

Also, four element bending scene = pek


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 16, 2008)

Nooo!!!!! I'm going to miss Katara's dark episode with her kicking ass and bloodbending! Nooo!!!!!11!1 


In other news, I still can't get over Ty Lee's betrayal and Azula's face when it happens. Epic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG funniest episode yet. I never lol's @ Avatar this much before. 

Great hour long episode, so what can we expect from Big Guy (can't spell his name) now that he's part of the crew? 

Next episode will be awesome beyond words, I enjoy watching Katara fight the most, and she's going Nuts tomorrow.


----------



## plox (Jul 16, 2008)

wait wait wait

NEW EPISODE IS OUT?
and noone told me?

so can i get a link?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 16, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> OMG funniest episode yet. I never lol's @ Avatar this much before.
> 
> Great hour long episode, so what can we expect from Big Guy (can't spell his name) now that he's part of the crew?
> 
> Next episode will be awesome beyond words, I enjoy watching Katara fight the most, and she's going Nuts tomorrow.



my guess is he'll fade into the background like Haru, the duke, and that kid in the wheel chair. Face it if you're not an official member of the Gaang, a love interest (Suki), a villain, or one of the villain's frenemies (Mei, Tylee) you're likely to get slim to none screen time as the episodes wind down to the finale.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody else here think "The Boondocks" during the riot scene?   Just replace the body with a chair, and you've got it.


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2008)

Omolara said:


> Anybody else here think "The Boondocks" during the riot scene?   Just replace the body with a chair, and you've got it.



No, I wasn't thinking that at all. But now that you bring it up....yeah. You're right. Too bad Whats-his-face doesn't sound like Riley.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope we get more of Chit Sang. (Seng?)  The guy really interests me.  I wanna know why he was there, and why he's the only firebender with gray eyes we've seen.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 16, 2008)

Noah said:


> No, I wasn't thinking that at all. But now that you bring it up....yeah. You're right. Too bad Whats-his-face doesn't sound like Riley.



at least I'm not the only one who can't spell his name. xD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I really hope we get more of Chit Sang. (Seng?)  The guy really interests me.  I wanna know why he was there, and why he's the only firebender with gray eyes we've seen.



Exactly, there's something about him, more to him than what we saw today, but maybe he's just another side character.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

When these episodes came out in the Blockbuster leak, there was a LOT of talk about Chit Sang being a major part of The Southern Raiders, because he's a firebender that somehow has blue-grey eyes.

It doesn't look like that now, but I still think he might be somewhat important. The eye color can't be an accident.

As far as I'm concerned, Suki's no longer a love interest. She a full member of the Gaang now.


----------



## plox (Jul 16, 2008)

So whats the current episode?

Do you guys know where i can find episode 16?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 16, 2008)

plox said:


> So whats the current episode?
> 
> Do you guys know where i can find episode 16?


DA acoount

However, Chapter 16 comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> When these episodes came out in the Blockbuster leak, there was a LOT of talk about Chit Sang being a major part of The Southern Raiders, because he's a firebender that somehow has blue-grey eyes.
> 
> It doesn't look like that now, but I still think he might be somewhat important. The eye color can't be an accident.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Suki's no longer a love interest. She a full member of the Gaang now.



Suki kicked total ass in The Boiling Rock. That's all it takes. Kick ass in the name of the Gaang.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I used to be kinda on the fence about Suki, and then TBR got leaked and I think I like her about as much as Toph. 

So, any guesses as to if TSR'll be leaked tomorrow, or will everyone wait to rip the DVD on the 29th?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Yeah, I used to be kinda on the fence about Suki, and then TBR got leaked and I think I like her about as much as Toph.
> 
> So, any guesses as to if TSR'll be leaked tomorrow, or will everyone wait to rip the DVD on the 29th?



WTF would someone wait for the dvd when TSR airs tonight.


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2008)

Better quality, no commercials or Nick watermark, etc.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope my parents will let me watch the finale on their big screen. BTW, JB the Jedi, I love your sig. Now  give me reps.


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha yeah, I'm purposely gonna watch the finale on a flat-screen plasma just because. xD  Sadly no surround sound, but, that's okay, heh.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Haha yeah, I'm purposely gonna watch the finale on a flat-screen plasma just because. xD  Sadly no surround sound, but, that's okay, heh.



My parents have a surround sound system. I have nick2 just in cas I miss the finale but I do not want to miss the first airing. This is the greatest event in nick history and the greatest finale they'll ever have. This final better be a ratings smash. This is after the show that nick once boasted as their harry potter franchise but got shitty scheduling in the later third season. This is a show with such a dedicated teen-adult fanbase that it got its own con and aooerances at comic-con. Never has such a show since ren and stimpy and spongebob has a show gottne populartiy among wide ages. If the finale isn't a smash hit, then nick has failed terribly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm hoping the files get uploaded quickly when they come out. I'ma be pissed if I have to wait longer because we don't get it here.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahhh souther raiders airs tonight, sweet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

My Australian timezone is completely screwed compared to you guys. Can I get a "this many hours" number, please?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't wait!!! X3

Finally, months of waiting will come to an end. And hopefully there will be Blood Bending.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ha Ha, everyone is anticipating blood bending, so am I. I'm a big fan of Suki as well she was great in yesterday's episode.

So anyone know who Katara's mother's murderer is?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> So anyone know who Katara's mother's murderer is?



I assume it's that old dude the ice spikes are heading for in the preview.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2008)

20:00 est = 24:00 Berlin >_>; damn


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah! I'm now recording all the showings of the finale just in case something goes wrong with my DVR. 
And I really want to see this fight with Katara and her mother's murderer. Although I think it's kind of late to just introduce the person this late in the show just to have him defeated by the end. It would have been nice if she knew who killed her mom long before, and now holds a grudge against him. Of course it could be something like she sees him in the fire nation and recognizes him... Not sure how they'll do it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2008)

i doubt she knows who killed her mom,

at least the preview inclines to say that zuko is the one to know who killed her more than anything.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 17, 2008)

Waiting hurts so much when you know you are so close


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2008)

Speaking of moms, are we even gonna find out what happened to Zuko's mom? I believe she's still alive.


----------



## Shade (Jul 17, 2008)

Now I know this thread generally avoids shipping, but what DO most of you think the final shippings will be? Let the hate go, just this once.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a general feeling that Ursa will make a late appearence in the series.
Just to balance things out.

Wish I could see the southern raiders. Gonna be busy tonight.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2008)

Shade said:


> Now I know this thread generally avoids shipping, but what DO most of you think the final shippings will be? Let the hate go, just this once.



Zutara and Taang Of course.
You've never seen those fascinating *Zutara Evidence For The Intellectual Dummy* lessons?
Here, start with lesson 1 and make your way down to 18 when you get the chance.


No..it's completely normal.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

Shade said:


> Now I know this thread generally avoids shipping, but what DO most of you think the final shippings will be? Let the hate go, just this once.


 come on please don't. This might be the only series I say this for, but I kinda don't want any ship to take any overwhelming center stage in the finale no matter which ship it is. For once in my life I'm really excited to see an action overload.


Elite said:


> Speaking of moms, are we even gonna find out what happened to Zuko's mom? I believe she's still alive.



I was thinking about that a lot yesterday, and I started to think wouldn't it be so hilarious if Zuko really didn't know who killed Katara's mom and just said that so she would be his friend? lol, this is more than likely not true but I think back to how lonely Zuko looked when they all rejected his plea for friendship in TWAT and couldn't help but think "poor Zuzu he is totally not above lying for friendship."


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2008)

Elite said:


> Speaking of moms, are we even gonna find out what happened to Zuko's mom? I believe she's still alive.


I can't say for certain but i remember something in a previous episode that Zuko's mom sacrificed herslef to keep Zuko alive since his father wanted Zuko dead for some  reason i forgot.

someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2008)

I need links as soon as today's episode is on the net, I'm not in the States.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 17, 2008)

I hate how I can't watch the episodes until they get uploaded on the internet..I haven't got Nick..


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I have a general feeling that Ursa will make a late appearence in the series.
> Just to balance things out.
> 
> Wish I could see the southern raiders. Gonna be busy tonight.


Yeah you're probably right. She'll probably make a apperance somewhere in the 2 hour finale.



kakoishii said:


> I was thinking about that a lot yesterday, and I started to think wouldn't it be so hilarious if Zuko really didn't know who killed Katara's mom and just said that so she would be his friend? lol, this is more than likely not true but I think back to how lonely Zuko looked when they all rejected his plea for friendship in TWAT and couldn't help but think "poor Zuzu he is totally not above lying for friendship."


I just hope todays episode is good. The 2 episodes leading up to the finale seem to be fillers. The next episode(tomorrow) is about a play?



blakstealth said:


> I can't say for certain but i remember something in a previous episode that Zuko's mom sacrificed herslef to keep Zuko alive since his father wanted Zuko dead for some  reason i forgot.
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong


Yeah you're right. But she didn't die though. Ozai said that he bannished her or something.


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]5pS04jHB-lQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackssk, I'm really looking forward to what you're going to do with the material from the next six episodes.

3 hours, 5 minutes...


----------



## Ziko (Jul 17, 2008)

How did someone get that clip? Is anything leaked yet?!


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2008)

Ziko said:


> How did someone get that clip? Is anything leaked yet?!


It's been out for awhile now. It was shown at the New York Comic Con.


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Blackssk, I'm really looking forward to what you're going to do with the material from the next six episodes.
> 
> 3 hours, 5 minutes...



 I'm ready for the Next epi ^^^^


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

On the subject of leaks, apparently DVD Pacific has already shipped preorders of Book 3, Vol. 4, and they might be at their destinations before the finale.

But at this point, whoever gets it early might as well just take solace that they saw the episodes before everyone, and upload the episodes after they air for the foreign fans.


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2008)

made by me :


----------



## Saruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can watch the entirety of Book 3 (whatever has aired so far) online? Nick only has the first 8 episodes up.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]5pS04jHB-lQ[/YOUTUBE]​



 sokka's line about the play being "whacky, nonsense, time wasting..." it's like the creators are poking fun at us. Like they're saying "lol, you've been waiting all this time for the finale but we're going to give you a non-plot advancing filler episode instead." Of course at the time they probably never imagined we'd wait 7.5 months for this, but I guess the amount of time we spent in agony kind of dulls the effect that this is just a filler. Were so desperate that even a filler episode is bound to excite us 

EDIT:  stupid dark knight, I'm gonna miss the premier airing in this and their are definite lolz to be had from Zukko messing with Aang's Katara time. Nevertheless lol, how Zuko sat next to Katara before Aang could and at Aang for not being able to come up with a good enough reason why he should move. Seriously he had the balls to kiss her but he can't say to Zukko that he likes her, please...


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2008)

Elite said:


> Yeah you're probably right. She'll probably make a appearance somewhere in the 2 hour finale.
> 
> 
> I just hope todays episode is good. The 2 episodes leading up to the finale seem to be fillers. The next episode(tomorrow) is about a play?



Fillers? Really? Are we going there. C'mon now just enjoy yourself.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Fillers? Really? Are we going there. C'mon now just enjoy yourself.


Well tonights episode not so much. Tomorrows' episode is about Aang and the gang watching a play. Might as well have a few laughs before the big finale.=p



Saruto said:


> Does anybody know where I can watch the entirety of Book 3 (whatever has aired so far) online? Nick only has the first 8 episodes up.


----------



## Saruto (Jul 17, 2008)

Elite said:


> Well tonights episode not so much. Tomorrows' episode is about Aang and the gang watching a play. Might as well have a few laughs before the big finale.=p



Thanks.          .


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I need links as soon as today's episode is on the net, I'm not in the States.



[DLMURL]http://www.avatarchapters.org/63/book-3/chapter-16.html[/DLMURL]

should have it after it has aired


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2008)

If this guy has it online an hour after it airs then he has my respect. It'd be a good way of redeeming himself after he charged people to watch episodes that hadn't aired yet.
Ass.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> If this guy has it online an hour after it airs then he has my respect. It's be a good way of redeeming himself after he charged people to watch episodes that hadn't aired yet.
> Ass.



Seriously. I'd suggest Link removed if you want to watch episodes online. The Portal is a great fansite and has actually been beneficial the fandom, unlike avatar-chapters.


And if I've said it once, I've said it in addition to that one time: FILLERS DO NOT EXIST IN STAND-ALONE MEDIA. Avatar is not based upon a book, a manga, an article, a real story... nothing. Everything you see _is_ the story. _Every_ bit of it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly.
Don't think of Ember Island Players as a filler because really once you have that in mind you're not going to get as much satisfaction from it. What it is though is a clever way of doing a recap episode while at the same time giving the fandom a nod and a wink. A way of saying thank you for being there through all this.

By the way if you want real filler then check out this new book 


I assure you that this is non-canon and will not be referenced at all in the series.
It takes place between The Headband and Nightmares and Daydreams. So in effect, true filler.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2008)

42 minutes till the Southern Raiders 



Superstarseven said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.
> Don't think of Ember Island Players as a filler because really once you have that in mind you're not going to get as much satisfaction from it. What it is though is a clever way of doing a recap episode while at the same time giving the fandom a nod and a wink. A way of saying thank you for being there through all this.
> 
> By the way if you want real filler then check out this new book
> ...



I would love to see that animated.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> 42 minutes till the Southern Raiders



That's about how I feel; I'm excited but I'd be a lot more tense right now if Boiling Rock wasn't such a gripping episode.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2008)

Can u guys please tell me what time it is atm in your time zones?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Seriously. I'd suggest Link removed if you want to watch episodes online. The Portal is a great fansite and has actually been beneficial the fandom, unlike avatar-chapters.
> 
> 
> And if I've said it once, I've said it in addition to that one time: FILLERS DO NOT EXIST IN STAND-ALONE MEDIA. Avatar is not based upon a book, a manga, an article, a real story... nothing. Everything you see _is_ the story. _Every_ bit of it.



when we say fillers we mean it in the general sense that they add nothing to the plot or characters. It's kind of like how when kishimoto writes a manga chapter where nothing happens, it's cannon filler.

In other news 30 minutes till southern raiders


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2008)

6:30 for me.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 17, 2008)

I won't be able to watch it until tomorrow (Because then I'm sure it's on the net) but I just wanted to tell you lucky bastards to enjoy the episode!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

HOLY CRAP IT'S ON NOW! 

Well, Boiling Rock is, afterward the cable guide says its an ep about Katara trying to kill some Fire Nation soldier... With blood bending maybe? 

Good thing I logged on to NF and checked my subscribed threads or I would've forgot.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

It's starting!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

I KNOWWWWWW!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

Seems episodes like this always start with rescuing someone from falling rocks. 

lol only child


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

epic fight is epic.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder what Suki and Sokka were planning


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Most likely buttsecks. 


The little water tribelings are so cute. pek


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

If ZukoXKatara becomes canon, I'm going to go on a riot at the Nick studios!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

lmao, he ate the rose


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I wonder what Suki and Sokka were planning



Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

Aang noticed the pattern too .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aang, you can never understand revenge!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like they're ninjering up 
It's so great to finally see some eps now


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wait, I know Zuko is not mocking Aang. Wasn't he seeking forgiveness from the crew a few episodes ago? Riiiight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Why does Sokka want to borrow me? 

**EDIT*
lol raep time.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

Suiton


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

"So there I was, and I was like... WHOOOOOAAA "


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

When this airs in Japan the doujins will have a field day


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Suiton



Katara would annihilate Kisame.


Now, I'm out of here before all of NF falls upon me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

BLOOD BENDING!!! I CALLED IT!!!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2008)

BLOODBENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

Bloodbending!!!

Wow...I think he's suffered enough living with that mother


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

LMAO! Dude is still living with his mom! And she's still alive!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, Yan Rha sure hasn't aged gracefully

lmao, that lady reminds me of my aunt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Katara is the chosen one!!! 

He tried to get his mother killed.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

lmfao, it's easy for him to offer up his own mom


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2008)

anybody has the link to the episodes?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, looks like there is some seriousness to the next episode >>


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome episode coming on tomorrow! Aang and Katara time!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol wow! that was a awesome episode...and the trailer for the next episode looks like its going to be a funny one.  But this one was definitely action packed.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 17, 2008)

Ha!!!!!!!!!!! Aang got rejected.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy sh*t Katara and Sokka's Momma!
Holy sh*t bloodbending!
Holy sh*t that guy's mom is a biatch!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Awesome episode coming on tomorrow! Aang and Katara time!



Aang: I thought we were supposed to be together!

Katara: Now's not the right time.

Aang: Then when is the right time?!

Katara: Never, Aang. I have something important to tell you: Zutara is canon. Zutara is real. Zaru smiley.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aang: I thought we were supposed to be together!
> 
> Katara: Now's not the right time.
> 
> ...



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2008)

Wonder when the episode will surface on the net.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aang: I thought we were supposed to be together!
> 
> Katara: Now's not the right time.
> 
> ...



Oh Jove you're so droll ever so droll  funny thing is I yelled that at the screen the second he said that in the preview. NEVER! That's right Aang, Katara is not gonna marry you, because your 12!

That aside after seeing the preview I died a little inside knowing I'll be at the movies while avatar is showing  I may not even be able to concentrate on the dark knight. You see what you've done to me avatar? You see? I'm addicted now


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aang: I thought we were supposed to be together!
> 
> Katara: Now's not the right time.
> 
> ...



 Zutara is not fandom, Zutara is canon.

even my dad thinks so


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Damnit, my Avatar crave has come up again since it's been so long since I last saw a new episode.

It feels so good. Need next episode and the movie. NAO!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

I was surprised that bloodbending was revisited on a scene such as that. I was expecting it to be the climax... but stopping the rain was pretty awesome.

And that was an excellent way to end the show.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to see it 

DAMN YOU AUSTRALIAN NICKELODEAN!

Guys, links, pllllleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeeee?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 17, 2008)

They made a joke about Zuko's field trips with everyone

Why doesn't toph get a field trip tho

ZUko+Toph=It so awesome you'd need a new word to describe it


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Zutara is not fandom, Zutara is canon.
> 
> even my dad thinks so



Go and drown yourself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> It says the servers not found


Really?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Really?



yup.**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Crap! Gimme a sec. I'll find another.


----------



## \zol (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say the people who provide Avatar TV rips(Cartoon Palace) say their around 80% for upload on their irc channel


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Prepare to have your Wang Fire set stolen and modified


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

Kavatara: The Last Waterbender 

What a great way to start the episode. I was looking forward to lots of ninja Zuko and Katara, but I'll accept exploding blimps for the first third of the episode. Azula sure has gone nutters since her friends left her. And what a great plot mechanic for getting rid of the extra weight.

Poor Aang. He's gotta listen to Suki abusing Sokka in the tent next to him while he's finding out how awful girls can be. Poor little kid is about to find out that shoving your tongue down a girl's throat doesn't make her your girlfriend. Too bad Hakoda left, or he'd be able to show Aang the art of the swift smack and demanding of meals. 

Fortunately for all you Zutara fans, your dreams will be shattered by 10pm saturday.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

I praise the Gods that I don't follow any shippings. At all. It makes things so much clearer to me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> Kavatara: The Last Waterbender
> 
> What a great way to start the episode. I was looking forward to lots of ninja Zuko and Katara, but I'll accept exploding blimps for the first third of the episode. Azula sure has gone nutters since her friends left her. And what a great plot mechanic for getting rid of the extra weight.
> 
> ...


And it seems she's getting easier to beat every ep :3 Just like Sentai
Even Aang knows that Suki and Sokka are S&M freaks 

I miss the artery punching pwness that is Ty Lee <.<
Though, once this whole buzz ends, I'm sure we'll be treated to an epilogue episode, like Ty Lee going back to the circus


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> Poor little kid is about to find out that shoving your tongue down a girl's throat doesn't make her your girlfriend.


lol, he probably thinks he lost his virginity with her too


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> lol, he probably thinks he lost his virginity with her too


And he thinks she's preggers too


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I praise the Gods that I don't follow any shippings. At all. It makes things so much clearer to me.



I just follow basic plot mechanics and lol at teh kiddies and their silly ideas.

Sumokka in uncut version ftw


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> Kavatara: The Last Waterbender of the Southern Tribe


fix'd


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> I just follow basic plot mechanics and lol at teh kiddies and their silly ideas.
> 
> Sumokka in uncut version ftw



You two are not appreciating the show to it's fullest capacity. You have one day to fix this error.


----------



## \zol (Jul 17, 2008)

Chapter 410 Prediction Thread I'm around 50ish % done, will upload shortly


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> Azula sure has gone nutters since her friends left her. And what a great plot mechanic for getting rid of the extra weight.



Azula was so sexy with her hair out and in the wind.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 17, 2008)

Are all these people who think Zutara will happen the same people who think Naruto and Hinata will happen?

Its not going to happen, Zuko is banging Mai.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

So we can download that and watch it? Properly?


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> You two are not appreciating the show to it's fullest capacity. You have one day to fix this error.



How can one who approves of Sumokka not be appreciating the show to it's fullest?

...should I promoting sympathy for the bald kid and go with Sumokkaang instead?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 17, 2008)

First new episode in a long time. Felt good. 

Azula's starting to crack, and Katara got over her qualms with bloodbending. This is going to get interesting...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

Katara scares the fuck out of me when she's pissed off... Blood bending is not something to be trifled with.


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> candles, roses...it's kind of obvious Sumokka was raring up to do the nasty before Zuko er...interrupted. All ships aside I think we can all agree their purity will be all but extinct before this thing ends.



I'm actually surprised that Nick allowed that to be so heavily implied. The argument is probably that they're responsible kids, but we all know how pimp Sokka really is.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 17, 2008)

Azula is a crazy bitch... I wanna dominate her so badly!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahhh, yes. You could see Azula beginning to crumble apart in this episode.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Ahhh, yes. You could see Azula beginning to crumble apart in this episode.


She's starting to crack like Light did o_o
If she ends up completely crazy, and pathetic, wow <.<


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2008)

you would think nick would have a avatar streaming site.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 17, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> She's starting to crack like Light did o_o
> If she ends up completely crazy, and pathetic, wow <.<



Hell yeah she is. 
I don't know whats better. 'Celebrating becoming a single child Azula, who just tried to kill her brother.' or 'I'll-kill-joo-dead-while-crazy Azula.'


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

just finished downloading it, and now I'm gonna rewatch it cause it was just that awesome


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunaletey I missed the peisode but I will catch the rerun on nick2 at 11.


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

I can only hope that Sozin's Comet will download at this speed, because I am almost certainly going to have to pick Batman over this. I have no dvr, so it's either going to be a (hopefully) fast d/l.....or old school VCR recording.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> I can only hope that Sozin's Comet will download at this speed, because I am almost certainly going to have to pick Batman over this. I have no dvr, so it's either going to be a (hopefully) fast d/l.....or old school VCR recording.



You're choosing incorrectly.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

What the hel is summokka?


----------



## \zol (Jul 17, 2008)

I plan to see TDK Saturday afternoon-ish(to keep me busy from finale anticipation).


----------



## Koi (Jul 17, 2008)

YESSSSS oh man that was worth the wait!  If only for beginnings of Batshit!Azula.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

\zol said:


> I plan to see TDK Saturday afternoon-ish(to keep me busy from finale anticipation).



I'm going to see it sunday with my dad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> YESSSSS oh man that was worth the wait!  If only for beginnings of Batshit!Azula.



But the aftermath was the real treat: she does her usual spamming of blue flame, but this Zuko went right on through it. So awesome. What an incredible beginning to the episode.

And, of course, Jetpack Azula appears to be her new toy to spam in every fight.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope my parents will let me watch SC on their big tv cause they have surround sound.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 17, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> you would think nick would have a avatar streaming site.



Well, it's owned by Viacom and that company seems pretty out of touch with internet culture.


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> You're choosing incorrectly.



When the new hole says Batman saturday, one must listen or find the new hole turning into a missing hole. Also, considering Imax is sold out through the weekend here, I can't really say to go to an earlier show. 




The Cheat said:


> What the hel is summokka?



Sumokka is what happens when Aang loans Momo to Sokka and Suki for a week.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 17, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> What the hel is summokka?



Suki/Momo/Sokka. He wanted to burrow Momo for a reason after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2008)

This episode is greatness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2008)

Katara should have chosen revenge


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

I really am wondering what Sokka and Suki _really_ planned to do with Momo. ?
Hopefully not what I was thinking... *cough* beastiality *cough*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

So many half-spoilers.

Man, I don't know how I'm going to survive Sozin's comet.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 17, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I really am wondering what Sokka and Suki _really_ planned to do with Momo. ?
> Hopefully not what I was thinking... *cough* beastiality *cough*


of course not, momo has err..."parts" that would make a really good sex toy 

Just spoiled myself silly with all the ember island players clips available. From what I saw it was effing hilarious, I cannot wait to see it tomorrow minus the squealing fangirls in the background.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, Ember Isle is good because it acts not only as a summary, but it's hilarious, and gives everyone that final moment to reflect on, before going through hell.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got back from my bf's place (no cable at home ). OMG I am so excited for this weekend! Unfortunately, I'm going to miss all of it because I have nowhere to watch tomorrow since he's going to be at the rehearsal dinner for the wedding that we'll be going to during Sozin's Comet. fuck.

Somebody pm me with links plz. I don't wanna get spoiled. I didn't avoid all of the spoilers for months just to be ruined at the very end.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 18, 2008)

TOnights episodes was GREAT!! 
I can't wait till tomorrows episode. and THEN SATURDAY!!!! 2hrs of pure GREATNESS!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally finished downloading. Watching now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn good episode.

Though I am kinda depressed Bloodbending was thrown about so easily. Zuko looked shocked by it though, which was something. Hopefully we see it again.

On that note, was it the full moon? Cause if Katara can bloodbend outside the full moon, that's badass.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2008)

^I was thinking the same thing.   I have no idea if the moon was full or if she's just more of a kickass bender than we thought.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

It's hilarious how every episode she gets stronger. I know we never see the practicing cause we don't have time, but I wonder how much of her spare time she's just endlessly drilling her waterbending to improve.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice episode. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved how Katara used bloodbending
Loved the different perspectives on the water tribe.
Loved how Aang told Katara not to choose revenge
and how Zuko reversed the question back to him.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe it was a full moon out...but...maybe her drive to kill the man who is responsible, made her somewhat stronger to bloodbend w/o being a full moon...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, and Sokka and Suki's little "midnight plan".

That was hilarious.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh yeah, and Sokka and Suki's little "midnight plan".
> 
> That was hilarious.



Admit it, you were getting Yaoi vibes from that moment.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, that rose swallowing when Zuko showed up was a real giveaway.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

Man i'm so sad saturday is gonna be the final episodes. But also exited to see how it concludes!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

^Ha, its such a love hate thing. I'm excited as hell, but so close to crying because its gonna be over in 2 days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

The universe of Avatar will live on. There's more than just The Last Airbender, we know it.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2008)

M. Night Shyamalan is going to direct a trilogy of live-action films based on the series


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2008)

Cero said:


> M. Night Shyamalan is going to direct a trilogy of live-action films based on the series



And the only way I could fear that more is if it were W.S. Anderson or Uwe Boll directing it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2008)

wow this episode was excellent! beutifully animated scenes with katara there 8D...

and zutara woo!


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]OEGlMneC1ns[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

I couldn't come in until I saw Southern Raiders

Wow, so they used Katara's original name for her mother huh?  The spoilers were a bit off, but glad to see the bloodbending.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Bloodbending was great I want to see her use it during the comet


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 18, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> The Bloodbending was great I want to see her use it during the comet



I wonder if it'll work on the Fire Lord.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> I wonder if it'll work on the Fire Lord.



I have a mousepad that was made out of your sig pic. They handed them out at SDCC a few years ago.


Thinking about TSR, I think the the one flaw that I found was there was that they never explictly connected how determined Zuko was to see Katara get resolution about her mother's death to his own feelings about Ursa. Fans knew it was part of his motivation, but I think they should have at least had him mention it.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 18, 2008)

Great episode! Katara going badass and using blood bending was just awesome. I hope we get more of that. And the start of the episode was awesome!

Avatar is back with a bang!


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2008)

i can't wait to see azula breakdown

she still hasn't broken down yet, wonder what will drive her nuts


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

Muk watch what you say out of spoiler tags, that's very ominous


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 18, 2008)

So blood bending can be used at any time now, not just during the full moon?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuko is like my fav character now. 2 field trips with Sokka & Katara did it for me. xD


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

"So is it your turn to take Appa out for a trip with Zuko?"

Zuko's said everyone's name except Toph


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

There's a review for "Sozin's Comet" at Toonzone, and it contains zero spoilers. It's written by Ed Liu. According to him:

"Despite an uneven first half to the third season, this season finale easily cements Avatar's position as one of the finest animated television series ever made."


----------



## Stalin (Jul 18, 2008)

I catched the rerun last night, it was awesome, the closing line was really good too..  I kinda agree with toonzone the first half of the season was a bit uneven.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 18, 2008)

My friends, we've come to an end of an era.
We've watched quality american animation at its best
we've seen great script writing,
and we've seen characters grow.
No matter what happens, we will always have fond memories.

Can't wait for tonight's episode. Michael and Bryan will
finally address this whole shipping buisness.
I imagine the play is some spin-off on some fanfic.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 18, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> So blood bending can be used at any time now, not just during the full moon?


It wasn't explicitly stated, but I think the moon was full.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Muk said:


> i can't wait to see azula breakdown
> 
> she still hasn't broken down yet, wonder what will drive her nuts


I wonder if it will be like how Light brokedown at the end of the series in DeathNote? 



Sci-Fi said:


> So blood bending can be used at any time now, not just during the full moon?


I suppose Katara being the last waterbender of the Souther Water Tribe has given her plot no jutsu. That, or she has surpassed the creepy old witch, or has massive chi to begin with. Or ,aybe it's that whole "pure of heart" bunk. :lol


Mider T said:


> "So is it your turn to take Appa out for a trip with Zuko?"
> 
> Zuko's said everyone's name except Toph


That's because we all know that they'll save the creepy Zuko Toph smex for last 



Shippingr4losers said:


> My friends, we've come to an end of an era.
> We've watched quality american animation at its best
> we've seen great script writing,
> and we've seen characters grow.
> ...


I hope Avatar is enough to pull american animation out of the 

I think Ben 10 is pretty good at a serious attempt for anime styled ip. Avatar set the bar modern day. I hope others will step up to it.

And I hope more shows will have more culture in it, like AtLA. I was surprised when I first saw this show, how deep the cultural influences go, even in names, few puns, and obscure forms of written Chinese they used.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuko is Toph's older brother as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Stalin (Jul 18, 2008)

Avatar shall live on in our minds abd in the reruns.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> It wasn't explicitly stated, but I think the moon was full.


Wouldn't that kinda make a plot hole? If they took the time waiting just for a full moon, they would eat up a lot of time for the comet. Then again, they're seeing a play next episode, so I guess it's a , like in FFVII.  is probably closer though.





The Cheat said:


> Avatar shall live on in our minds abd in the reruns.


 Knowing Nick, they'll probably abuse the show to no end, like air eps out of order. I wouldn't be surprised if Nick all and up, cancels Avatar before the final ep. I'm confident they won't however.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wonder if it will be like how Light brokedown at the end of the series in DeathNote?



And in this situation, Katara would be Near and Zuko would be Mello? Obviously Sokka is L, an L that couldn't die because he was attached to a supremely magnificent hawk.


I'm pretty sure they showed a shot of a full moon in TSR. Remember, the full moon of The Puppetmaster was about a week before the invasion, and it's been about a few weeks since that happened, so it could align.

And Mider, don't ruin the Toko ship.  ()


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I didn't think it was possible, but Sokka was even more pimp in Southern Raiders.

I like the way Nick dodged the "kill button" with "Don't get revenge".


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 18, 2008)

Blood bending is cool, but it is hard hard to control such an overpowered ability with plotbending which will ultimately kill the show unless the top tier benders have counters. I don't like the Zutara possibilities much, Mia is enough women for Zuko anyway. I think their relationship is more developed and much deeper(Zuko and Mia) then Zuko and Katara who basically suffering from the classic "fighters passion". Where enemies or allies who fight together eventually fall too quickly in love because of the chemistry they have during the heat of the battle. Realistically these relationships end quickly once the fighting is done, and the adrenaline  is no longer pumping. There was several times Zuko's jaw dropped during the Southern Raiders, in which case he is most likely thinking "thats one scary ****". Yes Zuko had an his own motives for helping Katara. No it doesn't mean Zuko is magically in love with katara, more like Zuko is the type of person who wants people to like him. At best Zuko gets a one night stand with Katara.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Blood bending is cool, but it is hard hard to control such an overpowered ability with plotbending which will ultimately kill the show unless the top tier benders have counters. I don't like the Zutara possibilities much, Mia is enough women for Zuko anyway. I think their relationship is more developed and much deeper(Zuko and Mia) then Zuko and Katara who basically suffering from the classic "fighters passion". Where enemies or allies who fight together eventually fall too quickly in love because of the chemistry they have during the heat of the battle. Realistically these relationships end quickly once the fighting is done, and the adrenaline  is no longer pumping. There was several times Zuko's jaw dropped during the Southern Raiders, in which case he is most likely thinking "thats one scary ****". Yes Zuko had an his own motives for helping Katara. No it doesn't mean Zuko is magically in love with katara, more like Zuko is the type of person who wants people to like him. At best Zuko gets a one night stand with Katara.


Well, seeing as he is a prince, and he'll get his status back after the Fire Lord is defeated, I'm pretty sure Zuko can have concubines considering his royal status  Then again, it's on Nick, so, concubines equals no-no





Jove said:


> And in this situation, Katara would be Near and Zuko would be Mello? Obviously Sokka is L, an L that couldn't die because he was attached to a supremely magnificent hawk.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they showed a shot of a full moon in TSR. Remember, the full moon of The Puppetmaster was about a week before the invasion, and it's been about a few weeks since that happened, so it could align.
> ...


Teh hawk is Watari 
I wish Hawkie was back, I wanted Hawkie to be a permanent Gaang member 

I hope Zuko get's a dragon mount  Maybe that egg will hatch, and fly to Zuko


----------



## Stalin (Jul 18, 2008)

ONE MORE FUCKING DAY AND NOTHING WILL STOP FROM WATCHING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> ONE MORE FUCKING DAY AND NOTHING WILL STOP FROM WATCHING IT!!!!!!!!



Nothing better get in my way either, >: <


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2008)

Me and my bro are watching The Headband now.   I love this episode, it's gotta be one of my favorites.

TO WANG FIRE!


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> And in this situation, Katara would be Near and Zuko would be Mello? Obviously Sokka is L, an L that couldn't die because he was attached to a supremely magnificent hawk.


Katara Near and Zuko Mello? Although I disliked Mello a lot less than Near I like both of these characters too much to have them compared to empty suits like Near and Mello. The L comparison was spot on though 


Wuzzman said:


> Blood bending is cool, but it is hard hard to control such an overpowered ability with plotbending which will ultimately kill the show unless the top tier benders have counters. I don't like the Zutara possibilities much, Mia is enough women for Zuko anyway. I think their relationship is more developed and much deeper(Zuko and Mia) then Zuko and Katara who basically suffering from the classic "fighters passion". Where enemies or allies who fight together eventually fall too quickly in love because of the chemistry they have during the heat of the battle. Realistically these relationships end quickly once the fighting is done, and the adrenaline  is no longer pumping. There was several times Zuko's jaw dropped during the Southern Raiders, in which case he is most likely thinking "thats one scary ****". Yes Zuko had an his own motives for helping Katara. No it doesn't mean Zuko is magically in love with katara, more like Zuko is the type of person who wants people to like him. At best Zuko gets a one night stand with Katara.



And I'm sure they've realized this much. In my ideal world Katara will tell Aang that they can't be together because he needs to think about the world above all else. So ideally there will be no more ships left except for the extremely already if not already legit ones like SukixSokka.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

Man, I can't wait, just one more day


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Me and my bro are watching The Headband now.   I love this episode, it's gotta be one of my favorites.
> 
> TO WANG FIRE!



TO WANG FIRE!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> There's a review for "Sozin's Comet" at Toonzone, and it contains zero spoilers. It's written by Ed Liu. According to him:
> 
> "Despite an uneven first half to the third season, this season finale easily cements Avatar's position as one of the finest animated television series ever made."
> 
> Video 3



I read the review, quite good and I think he was fair. Ed knows the series and loves the series so taking that into account and knowing that he doesn't get anything for writing a good review, I'll enjoy the finale just a bit more. I also liked this little part at the end - 



> *Ed Liu wrote:*
> This tale is Finished. Those dangling plot threads aren't an invitation to more direct follow-ups as much as they're just reminders that life is messy and we don't always get answers to the questions that we have. If there is to be more Avatar in the future, one hopes that it will not pick up where this show left off, but strike off in a bold new direction instead.



Aang's story...is done. It was a good 4 year journey taking place within a 9-month storyline. Everyone who worked on this series should be proud and it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing to put it at the top of their resume. I would hope nick treats the property with respect knowing that it takes place within it's own world. I don't wanna see Aang fighting alongside Jimmy Neutron in a video game. Avatar may be a Nick Toon but save that crossover garbage their other shows.
A  question was posed to Mike and Bryan at the end of the Sozin's Comet novelization about putting together a definitive guide to the Avatar universe. They said that the fansites are doing a well-enough job of that but that they would like to put together an Artbook...once they have time.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> So blood bending can be used at any time now, not just during the full moon?





Kira-chan said:


> It wasn't explicitly stated, but I think the moon was full.


Yes, the moon was full, and yes, Katara used bloodbending at night under the full moon. The episode showed the moon being full a couple of times. Watch blackssk's video to see the moons.


blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]OEGlMneC1ns[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as Katara's bloodbending and full moons are concerned: 

Katara yells at Zuko - Moon nearly full
They hit the communications station - Full moon
Attack on SR and Bloodbending - Nearly full

It takes a whole day for them to reach the SR ship and a full moon only lasts for one night. So I guess Katara's ability to bloodbend can be attributed to her telling Hama that she's a more powerful bender. It looks like she can do it as long as the moon is close to being full; probably 3/4 or so is the limit.

Of course, this is all assuming the moon works the same in that world as the real one. Or maybe is just Moon Girl(Yue?) giving her a boost while she watches the awesome dirtiness that is Sumokka.

EDIT: That shot of Appa crossing the moon is from the night they hit the communications station. The moon isn't shown again after that.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 18, 2008)

Their really building up nicely to the finale.  Saturday may be the greatest moment in Nick history since............um....ever.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2008)

It's kinda weird how their building up Suki x Sokka when we all know it'll end with Tokka


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

3 hours until the Ember Island Players!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I read the review, quite good and I think he was fair. Ed knows the series and loves the series so taking that into account and knowing that he doesn't get anything for writing a good review, I'll enjoy the finale just a bit more. I also liked this little part at the end -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liu's reviews for _Avatar_ have been excellent. It's clear he's a huge fan of the show, but his criticism of the show is intricate and balanced. If there's something wrong or erroneously or deficient, he's not afraid to point it out. This is evident in his review of "The Awakening."


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know why I torture myself but I had to see the Zutarians' reaction to The Southern Raiders.
Oh man I'm pointing out the obvious here but wow...they're insane.
I enjoyed this quote taken from Capslock Zutara



> THERE WAS ALSO A PART OF ME THAT FELT MIKEBRYAN WERE TRYING TO MAKE THEM LOOK SO BAD TOGETHER, YOU KNOW?



What the hell is she talking about?

And here's a gem. This person wrote this after knowing that one of her imagined scenes will most likely not take place within the series


> I KNOW THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IN THE SERIES, BECAUSE BRYKE ARE SHALLOW-MINDED DICKS WHO LIKE TO TOY WITH SHIPPERS WITHOUT ACTUALLY DELVING INTO THE DRAMATIC POSSIBILITIES OF A LOVE TRIANGLE.



Anyway some have come to their senses and realized that those 2 have no romantic feelings for each other. You don't read *Glass Mask *for the action scenes so don't come to Avatar expecting romance.

Anyway, Onward we go to the *"pointless"** episode, The Ember Island Players.








*Love how people who haven't seen the episode feel the need to pre-review.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

I've purposely avoided CAPSLOCK for the last few days. Nice to see things are exactly how I figured.


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]vF48BJBf0TY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]vF48BJBf0TY[/YOUTUBE]​



This was so cool, I had to stop watching. I made it about 45 seconds in... I have want to wait until tomorrow... I want to go into this as cold as I can.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 18, 2008)

I demand that Katara uses that "turn the rain into icicles" move in the live action trilogy at some point.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that JM Animation's Ozai character design isn't as pretty as the one for the Moi Animation produced episodes.
Actually Moi animation just has more visually appealing character designs and a huge step up from DR Movie who really should just stick with Shippuden.

Not gay by the way, just an observation.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

Knowledgeable cabbage man 

Canon genderbending 

Toph laugh now...just wait till her part comes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2008)

So while I'm pissed that this is a waste of an episode, I fucking lol @ the satire of the entire first season. And yes Katara cried too fucking much.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

My god, this play is so cracky, it's like a fanfic, lmao xD Reminds me of the days of MST3K

Flanderization runs rampant :3

Funny how they can chill out so close to the end of the show.


----------



## \zol (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuko proves once again to be a cockblocker


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2008)

I lol'd most at the reactions of Zuko and Aang at the blue spirit part.

Giant buff guy = Toph XDDDDDDDDDDD and she loves it LMFAO


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

lmao, so many lampshade hangings here, I don't get how they got all this intel.

Genderbend for the lulz

Oh well, filler epi is filler


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

at Toph's part. 

even more  at her reaction


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2008)

DID JET JUST DIE?!

You know, It was really unclear.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^Lol, that part was straight lulz. 
But the COD recreation was just fuckin hilarious,
it took something so epic & made it pathetic.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

lmao at Jet's death scene. Wasn't clear in canon either xD Lampshade Hanging I guess

lmfao, avatar state, I guess they had blacklights there too.

I so called it, Zuko went emo at the uncle betrayal scene

Nothing silly with Azula yet, I guess she'd castrate them if they did


Wow, case of Charlie Chaplin there, cosplaying themselves, and they failed XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2008)

Sokka is too fucking lol this episode.

Oh god, is this a preview for the movie?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2008)

Famous last words, "HONOR!!!"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Neat, one of my favorite weapon styles, rope darts.

Pretty nice "special effects' lol


----------



## faults (Jul 18, 2008)

omg fuck i fucked up on time and 3/4 of the episode today :/


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait for the movie  
Wow, looks like it's actually a movie, and not eps smashed together.

Ugh, spongebob


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed that. The third act was really great.

Toko shippers must be going berserk right now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 18, 2008)

It ended kinda suddenly didnt it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> I really enjoyed that. The third act was really great.
> 
> Toko shippers must be going berserk right now.


Yeah, never thought they'd be their own framing device 

There was so many lampshade hangings in this ep.

OOC was funny with Suki


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 18, 2008)

SO who has episode 17?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2008)

I hate recap episodes. This one was just disguised.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 18, 2008)

^ Don't enter the thread and ask someone to pm you a DDL link in advance.



The ending was kind of surprising. Then again, the staff seems to in love ending on low notes right now.





Jove said:


> I really enjoyed that. The third act was really great.
> 
> Toko shippers must be going berserk right now.


Damn right we are.


----------



## Emery (Jul 18, 2008)

This episode made me cringe.

I'd rather not watch it again.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 18, 2008)

I loved how the creators pretty much mocked the Zutara fans. 

Overall this episode was the best acid trip ever. So full of win.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 18, 2008)

Bad episode this was bad ep it thawz


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2008)

the episode was funny and all but how did the play staff got the information to do the play in the first play.




ReikaiDemon said:


> Can't wait for the movie
> Wow, looks like it's actually a movie, and not eps smashed together.
> 
> Ugh, spongebob


no is the last 4 episodes put together


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the episode was funny and all but how did the play staff got the information to do the play in the first play.
> 
> 
> no is the last 4 episodes put together


I know, judging from the previews, the production quality seems amped up a lot more. I hope to see Sokka actually do some impressive Jian sets, other than Piandao's duel


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> the episode was funny and all but how did the play staff got the information to do the play in the first play.



If you mean their sources, they said it at the beginning; the talked to the pirates, the Cabbage Merchant, etc. If you're talking about where they got the motivation to make such a play... I dunno, publicity?


I'm going through some of the fandom, and it looks like this may be more controverted in the fandom than I expected. I figured this would be an episode where everyone could relax and embrace the irony, but it seems like there's a lot of sincerely aghast people out there somehow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers guys. I avoided that book, I guess I'll just wait for the movie-length tomorrow. If that doesn't find its way onto the net in a moment, nothing can.

Now we just wait for today's episode to be uploaded.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 18, 2008)

Wait. What was everyone expecting?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuko: Did Jet just die?
Sokka: I don't know, they didn't make that clear.

LMAO! I loved the inside jokes in the episode! And the play was actually awesome to watch!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Wait. What was everyone expecting?



That's a _really_ good question. It seems like a lot of people wanted more of the Gaang, and less of the actual play. I somewhat agree, but there was enough to balance it out. We got scenes with Aang, Katara, Sokka, Toph, and Zuko. You just have to accept what this episode was; a recap with explicit nods to the fandom.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 18, 2008)

^  Not to mention all the nods to mid-development changes. 

I thought it was great. We probably don't be getting as much comedy during the finale, so it's great they gave us one more breather.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

I prefer this episode. Plus, it should act as a good summary for the finale, which wipes out "Previously On Avatar".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^  Not to mention all the nods to mid-development changes.
> 
> I thought it was great. We probably don't be getting as much comedy during the finale, so it's great they gave us one more breather.



God... 24 hours from now, Aang will be fighting Ozai. I'm somber and excited.


One more point about this episode, relating to the fanservice. This episode's fanservice was awesome. This is obviously the most reflexive show in _Avatar_, blatantly self-conscious. The difference between this episode, and The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED), which also had fanservice, was that The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED!) did it sincerely, as an artistic choice. Zuko with the flock of birds, the bird flying into Chan's head, etc. This was just fun and ironic.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 18, 2008)

I want the finale to have its own specialized opening the same way the series premiere did.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> God... 24 hours from now, Aang will be fighting Ozai. I'm somber and excited.
> 
> 
> One more point about this episode, relating to the fanservice. This episode's fanservice was awesome. This is obviously the most reflexive show in _Avatar_, blatantly self-conscious. The difference between this episode, and The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED), which also had fanservice, was that The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED!) did it sincerely, as an artistic choice. Zuko with the flock of birds, the bird flying into Chan's head, etc. This was just fun and ironic.


Sounds like you got a huge case of 
Don't worry, that, "um, wait, what episode? Oh that never happened" has that effect on me too <.<


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why I see some hate on the episode? It was a damn good one. If the play and Sokka didn't make you laugh, then there's something wrong with you. Plus, there was plot; The gang now staying over at Ember Island and Aang and Katara actually being specific about their feelings.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Sounds like you got a huge case of
> Don't worry, that, "um, wait, what episode? Oh that never happened" has that effect on me too <.<



TVtropes.com is a godsend.

I'd like to, but I can't. My belief is that an original story is technically incapable of producing filler. Instead of that pejorative word (which has become a real nuisance), I prefer something akin to "inessential," or "inconsequential."

In this case, "MIND BOGGLING BETRAYAL OF ALL ARTISTIC CREDIBILITY."


----------



## \zol (Jul 18, 2008)

*Will bookmark your pm window*

FFFFFFF, Apparently some guy got the Finale DVD on Avatarspirit.... I think we can all wait one more day for it? To be honest people there are pretty uptight about uploading it anyways.. If there's an early DVDrip I'll only upload until 10pm est... I think that's all fair?


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> The difference between this episode, and The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED), which also had fanservice, was that The Beach (NEVER HAPPENED!) did it sincerely, as an artistic choice. Zuko with the flock of birds, the bird flying into Chan's head, etc. This was just fun and ironic.



Pfft. Zuko and the birds was there just for pure awesome.

Now, for comments:

The commentary on everything was great; The Great Divide, Jet, Zuko's hair...and I'm really hoping that Toph develops some sort of Super Tough transformation.

Suki is awesome. Srsly u gais. srsly.

Poor Aang got his little heart broken. If Hakoda had been there to show him the way of the Southern Water Husband, things would've been fixed right up for him and Katara never would've got lippy again. Luckily for him, there's two good things that come out of it: 

First, he's learning that lesson at age 12. If I had learned that at twelve, my freshman and sophomore years wouldn't have been half as embarrassing as they were. Movie tricks don't work, yo.

Second, everything in that play is bullshit, so all those retardo shippers can stay in retardo land and ship your retardo retardo retardo tard. 


Anyway, this episode is exactly as I expected it to be; a recap with bits of character development. It's just too bad the ending was so bland and that our Zuko/Toph field trip was just an intermission during a trip to a play.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> If you mean their sources, they said it at the beginning; the talked to the pirates, the Cabbage Merchant, etc. If you're talking about where they got the motivation to make such a play... I dunno, publicity?


but what about the parts that were supose to be a few people.


----------



## \zol (Jul 18, 2008)

Well uh, as said before some guy got the Avatar dvd finale:  SPOILERs A FOOT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

The most important thing is, did he call Toph by her name?


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2008)

Boy in the Iceberg needed Wang Fire parodies.

I managed to catch it in time tonight, but I definitely won't tomorrow. This is my official request for PMs and DDLs to the finale immeadiately upon availability. I'll be near a tv during the final episode, and that's no way to watch it. After 6pm, the only thing I'll be in this thread for is to look for giant bold "LINK TO DDL" posts.

EDIT:



Taurus Versant said:


> The most important thing is, did he call Toph by her name?



....nope! He already fears her too much to even attempt it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Noah said:


> Boy in the Iceberg needed Wang Fire parodies.
> 
> I managed to catch it in time tonight, but I definitely won't tomorrow. This is my official request for PMs and DDLs to the finale immeadiately upon availability. I'll be near a tv during the final episode, and that's no way to watch it. After 6pm, the only thing I'll be in this thread for is to look for giant bold "LINK TO DDL" posts.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you have the courage to brave tomorrow's spoilers and look for a DDL. I won't.


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm surprised you have the courage to brave tomorrow's spoilers and look for a DDL. I won't.



You misunderstood me. I will open the thread and hold the page down key. If nothing huge with the word LINK can be seen, then I run away in fear.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

One and a half hours left of the download. Yays.

I so don't know what I'm gonna do about Sozin's Comet. I might have to wait for it to be uploaded to a streaming site.


----------



## \zol (Jul 18, 2008)

Doesn't matter to me, as long as the people are satisfied.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

"You have given too much reputation in the last 24 hours"



We really appreciate you for this, man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

I just realized that Ember Island Players was tonight's ep. For some reason I wasn't expecting Avatar until next week.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

The finale of Avatar is tomorrow.

Hard to believe.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 18, 2008)

The finale damn i hate to see the show go i love this series its like DBZ to me i thought it would have least two more seasons


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2008)

Episode was fuckin funny, Aang looked a clown. I too laughed at.
Zuko: Did Jet actually die like that.
Soka: I'm not sure it was quite unclear.

Soka continues to flex his pimp aura.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The finale of Avatar is tomorrow.
> 
> Hard to believe.


 


Dante10 said:


> The finale damn i hate to see the show go


I know, but at least I remembered to set the DVR for it... for the last time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Sokka's pimpness is beyond expression.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

I lol'd at Ember Island's "Katara" having boobs.


----------



## plox (Jul 18, 2008)

lol aang gets rejected lol 

for some reason when i was watching this preview of the finale( about book 3) 
You see aang and his shirt is off
and the first thing that pops into my mind is in the finale Ang versus Fire Lord is like a DBZ fight, The clothes eventually fall out and then theres big fight goin back and forth and flashin and stuff


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Taurus, I just remembered something! Avatar Portal is streaming the finale as it airs. Multiple streams, in fact.



It might be laggy, though. Still, it's worth a shot. They also say they'll have the episodes up on their site as soon as possible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2008)

Honor!!!!!


----------



## faults (Jul 18, 2008)

oh wow that was pretty hard to watch lol. Kind of like a filler episode if you ask me, only thing it advanced on as far as the plot is the relationship between aang and katara


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 18, 2008)

I liked this episode.
It's kind of like a flashback/flashback parody. 
It brings the people up to speed, and gives something to the loyal fans
following the series.
I loved the Toph cast. Did anyone catch that was supposed to be her original design?


----------



## plox (Jul 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Honor!!!!!



HONOR!!!


----------



## masterriku (Jul 18, 2008)

The whole ep have me laughing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> Taurus, I just remembered something! Avatar Portal is streaming the finale as it airs. Multiple streams, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be laggy, though. Still, it's worth a shot. They also say they'll have the episodes up on their site as soon as possible.



I live off 25kb/s.

I CANNOT stream direct. I have to usually wait until a video is half loaded.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 18, 2008)

well I've had an EPIC overload tonight. Caught the dark knight at 7:30 and let me tell you it did not disappoint. Then I got home just in time for the Nick2 airing of ember island players and I laughed my ass off. It was so funny, me and my little bro were laughing the whole way through it. I especially love Sokka's line about Jet's death "it was kind of unclear" yea maybe cause you guys left him for dead without turning back  as for my favorite line there were so many good ones. 

I couldn't stop laughing when actor Katara said "Oh Jet, you're so bad"
or when actor Zuko yelled "HONOR!" right before his death
effeminate actor Aang was a laugh riot all by herself
and it was completely hilarious when actor Iroh was stuffing his face with cake
And I loved how Toph was the only one who liked her actor's protrayal

But you know what was the cherry on the top? Seeing Aang get rejected, now that just made my night


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2008)

I really REALLY wish that Iroh was in the crowd, watching and laughing like we were.

That would have made this a perfect episode.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2008)

EIP = WIN.  End of story.  I was sad that there was no Hawky included, though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> EIP = WIN.  End of story.  I was sad that there was no Hawky included, though.



Yup. I can't really criticize these episodes that well on first viewing. Watching it tonight before EIP, calmly, without all the anticipation, it really impressed me.

One of the most common complaints I saw from people that didn't like it was that it was "rushed." Of course, _every_ Avatar episode gets that complaint on the forums. A lot. And I'm certain that most of these people don't really understand what they're saying... but I had kind of agreed with them. The third act seemed unevenly paced. 

But I was wrong. the whole episode is paced _very_ well.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn...I miss Iroh...I wonder where he is?


----------



## Saruto (Jul 19, 2008)

Marathoning Avatar at once.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic epic episode. And Sokka was right. The effects were good.

Toph remains undeniably awesome. And Suki and Sokka are such an awesome couple.

HONOR!

Now remember peeps, you gotta pm me the DDL's tomorrow. I probably won't return to the thread until I've seen Sozin's comet. Epic away.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 19, 2008)

It was a hilarious episode, loved toph's role and the end part.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> It was a hilarious episode, loved toph's role and the end part.



Toph's and Saka's actors were the best, all the rest were not really entertaining. Zuko yelling HONOR! was probably the funniest moment(yet still a bit sad), I keep thinking he'll keep that on the back of his mind later in the fanale.



MasterChick said:


> Damn...I miss Iroh...I wonder where he is?



He'll definitely come support the avatar's group, but I just wish he was involved in more of the story, he's my favorite character in the series(second being Zuko).


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

That raises the question. Will this episode leave many effects for the coming four?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

Also did I missing something or has Zoku yet to use the lighting ability, and I haven't see the previous episodes in a while but didn't Iroh teach him how?


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2008)

i won't be around for the weekend until tuesday  

i am going to miss the last 4 episodes 

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm..so today are the last 4 episodes..

Groovy..


BTW..those actors rocked..especially the Toph one..


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Also did I missing something or has Zoku yet to use the lighting ability, and I haven't see the previous episodes in a while but didn't Iroh teach him how?



Iroh taught him the technique he needed to achieve firebending lightning but Zuko had neither the skill or mental/emotional stability to master it at the time. This will likely change in the finle, he's bound to have some "eureka" moment when he suddenly blasts and lightning and then starts using it like no tomorrow. After all that last ZukoxAzula bout had them more evenly matched than the last time they fought.

As for Iroh, I'm hoping he'll play the Gaang's ace in the finale. His ripped transformation was mostly shrouded in mystery and then he completely disappeared for the remained of this book, so when he comes back he'll most definitely come back with a bang.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 19, 2008)

I WILL WATCH THE FIANLE ON MY PARENT'S BIG SCREEN TV WITH SURROBD SOUND AND IF I DON'T, MAY ONE OF YOU NEG-REP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I WILL WATCH THE FIANLE ON MY PARENT'S BIG SCREEN TV WITH SURROBD SOUND AND IF I DON'T, MAY ONE OF YOU NEG-REP ME!!!!!!!!!!



I'll hold you to that.



kakoishii said:


> Iroh taught him the technique he needed to achieve firebending lightning but Zuko had neither the skill or mental/emotional stability to master it at the time. This will likely change in the finle, he's bound to have some "eureka" moment when he suddenly blasts and lightning and then starts using it like no tomorrow. After all that last ZukoxAzula bout had them more evenly matched than the last time they fought.
> 
> As for Iroh, I'm hoping he'll play the Gaang's ace in the finale. His ripped transformation was mostly shrouded in mystery and then he completely disappeared for the remained of this book, so when he comes back he'll most definitely come back with a bang.



Alright thanks for clearing that up, that's what I thought happened just I wanted some clarification.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I missed tonight's episode for the batman! Totally worth it though considering how fucking epic this movie was. But anyways, I'll just watch it tomorrow morning on TV with nocommercials.  Is the episdoe any good? It almost just looked like a recap of events wit ha little bit of humor, of course there could be more to it than I thought.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol funny and relaxing episode, now bring on the Fuckin' Movie !!!!!!!


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2008)

It was pretty boring but yes it was somewhat of a recap, im stoked for the movie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2008)

The time has come, I can finally say it.

Shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm livin for azu's freaked face that was in the trailer. Now we know it's in the final episode, and I just can't wait.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 19, 2008)

8O wicked ep! made me chuckle a lot haha...

poor aang, i really dont like the kataan pairing, it just grosses me out lol... like pedo heaven lol...

but yeah, omg!!! is the final ep out tonight??? is it gonna be like an hour special or something?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O wicked ep! made me chuckle a lot haha...
> 
> poor aang, i really dont like the kataan pairing, it just grosses me out lol... like pedo heaven lol...
> 
> but yeah, omg!!! is the final ep out tonight??? is it gonna be like an hour special or something?



2 hrs actually. better not miss it!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2008)

lol@surprisingly knowledgble cabage man


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Sokka was on fire in this episode!

Zuko: Did Jet just.....die?
Sokka: Actually, it wasn't really clear.

Sokka: I told him to say that!  Me!

Sokka:  10 minutes ago nd I'm still waiting on them (about Aang and his snack)

Though two episodes in a row it ended on a very scary manner.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not gonna be able to see the 2 hour special today so when they get it online can someone pm it to me please? Cause i know right after the finale people are gonna be going crazy here with the spoilers. Well whoever does gets +reps!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatarchapters is your friend, unless your in another country

Azula looks pretty good with her hair down.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Avatarchapters is your friend, unless your in another country
> 
> Azula looks pretty good with her hair down.



Mmmmmph... Avatarchapters is a bunch of loathsome bastards. AvatarPortal.org is the place to go; it's an actual fansite with people that aren't trying to infect your computer or rip you off.


----------



## \zol (Jul 19, 2008)

:> O HAPPY DAYS!

Gonna go see the Dark Knight in a few hours then off to the Finale!


----------



## Ziko (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome episode, I laughed my ass off! Sokka stole the episode and the "Did Jet just...die?" and "Honor!" just killed me. Definately the funniest episode yet.

And the kataang thing was so..ahh..sorry, but I love shipping! 

Can't wait to see the last episodes/movie! Oh and btw, was there a preview after the episode? Because I got it online and it ends after the credits. So im wondering if that preview is on Youtube anywhere?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the play episode is the funniest in the entire series! Too amazing! This will be a great day for me, first I get to see The Dark Knight, then I get to see the 2 hour ending of Avatar! 
kindda sad the show is ending, though - it grew so much on me over time.

Does anyone else seem to think Azula's snapped?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> EIP = WIN.  End of story.  I was sad that there was no Hawky included, though.



And I was hoping for it so much, that it made me tearbend. 

Come back, hawky.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have 9 hours and counting


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 19, 2008)

That episode was hilarious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

How did Ember Island stand in comparrison to this?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 19, 2008)

so did any1 watch the 2hour special yet?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> He'll definitely come support the avatar's group, but I just wish he was involved in more of the story, he's my favorite character in the series(second being Zuko).



What do you mean you wish he was more involved with the story? What else do you need to know about Iroh? We've learned a lot about his past and his relation to the present.

And DD, the movie hasn't aired yet.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 19, 2008)

_"It's the Great Divide! The largest canyon in the entire world!"

"Ehh, let's keep going." _


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 19, 2008)

oh ok, lol, anxious 8[
cant wait!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> _"It's the Great Divide! The largest canyon in the entire world!"
> 
> "Ehh, let's keep going." _



This whole episode was a satire on not only the show, but the fandom itself.  Sokka (both the real and actor) provided excellent commentary throughout the play.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> This whole episode was a satire on not only the show, but the fandom itself.  Sokka (both the real and actor) provided excellent commentary throughout the play.



That's also a good example to cite because I believe the whole "Sokka meets Sokka" scene, with the subsequent ad-libs by the fake Sokka that score with the crowd, was a nod to the real ad-libs that Jack DeSena peppers throughout the show.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 19, 2008)

It was an interesting and mercifully fast recap. I like the unique way they made a parody play out of the whole series. I was laughing my ass off through most of it. Especially the people that were picked to cast them. Toph and Aang's characters were hilarious! I thought Toph was gonna be POed when she realized who was playing her, but she was thrilled to death! Best line in the whole play, Zuko yelling Honor! Right before he croaked.  To be honest it's never gonna be one of my favorite episodes, but it sure was funny!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty sure the Sokka meets Sokka scene was universally liked, eh?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes it was.

Can someone ask Jagon Fox why he/she has me on ignore?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> How did Ember Island stand in comparrison to this?


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozai vs Aang is gonna own every other fight. But I think Zuko will be fighting Azula while that happens.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 19, 2008)

tonight at 8! is there a link to where i can watch southern raiders online?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

Mahi: Link removed


----------



## Stalin (Jul 19, 2008)

Tonight shall be the greatest event in nick history, nick should be having an avatar marathon right insyead of a spongbob marathon.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you Jimmy!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cheat: I Agree


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with both of you


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

I Love My Set


----------



## Noah (Jul 19, 2008)

In a little while I will be leaving and unable to watch the finale. When I get back, my only posts will be to request links to DDLs. I know avatarportal is supposed to be streaming it, but it's probably easiest just to download the whole thing.

So anyone who PM's me a link will be super repped. But until then, I suppose I'll just have to settle for Batmax. Or Ibat. Whichever one sounds better. Either way, the hole just can't understand how awesome Avatar is.


----------



## Burke (Jul 19, 2008)

The movie is a must see for the entire family
get ready for a flood of comments once the movie (tonite at 8)is over


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Cannot wait! This is SO worth the wait!


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Is the movie today?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Make sure to use the bathroom and grab a snack (preferably bananas) before watching the experience.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm eager to the see this epic battle unfold. Will Aang be able to kill the Fire Nation Lord, or will he be able to forgive him like Sakka did the old Southern Raiders' Leader for killing his mom? I believe my questions will be answered tonight.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Make sure to use the bathroom and grab a snack (preferably bananas) before watching the experience.



I ate my last banana yesterday.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Go get more, before it's too late.

NAO


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Just saw Ember Island and it was great when they go "Did Jet just die" "I don't know." Also, I don't think I'll get to see the movie tonight, probably going out. Hope it'll be online by tomorrow.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 19, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Just saw Ember Island and it was great when they go "Did Jet just die" "I don't know." Also, I don't think I'll get to see the movie tonight, probably going out. Hope it'll be online by tomorrow.



Hell no man, you see the movie *tonight*


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...I can't wait for the movie to come out!  But why am I getting the feeling that Zuko's uncle would probrably rescuse Zuko against Azula? I can't seem to shake that feeling though I could be wrong


----------



## Gary (Jul 19, 2008)

so a movie is coming out


----------



## Stalin (Jul 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> so a movie is coming out



Yes, the final tonight at 8pm. Miss it and I shall mock you.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

TigerTwista said:


> Hmm...I can't wait for the movie to come out!  But why am I getting the feeling that Zuko's uncle would probrably rescuse Zuko against Azula? I can't seem to shake that feeling though I could be wrong


Well, maybe Iroh will make an ultimate sacrifice, take a lightning bolt for him from Azula or something. I hope not, that'll be too predictable, and cliche


----------



## Gary (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't have cable so I am fucked till it is out on the internet


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> I don't have cable so I am fucked till it is out on the internet


I'm gonna have it DVR'd on windows media center :3 If you don't mind fast forwarding commercial breaks


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2008)

*drums* *epic music* *drums*


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

42 mins until it starts...time to make dinner and get some popcorn ready


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 19, 2008)

When there is a DD link could someone shoot me a PM? No Cable. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 19, 2008)

34 MORE MINUTES TILL SOZIN'S COMET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 If you miss it, may Mike & Brian have pity on your souls.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm all set for this epic final battle

HONOR!


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

My lil'bro is distressing over football and avatar which are apparently on at the same time. I don't want to have to be the one to make the choice for him, but god help me I will if I have to


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

11 minutes until it debuts here.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 19, 2008)

Not looking at these posts (fear spoliers) but it's been a while and I don't remember where I watched Avatar. Where do y'all watch it online?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

You could search for watch anime online, or you could most likely find it on Youtube.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Time isn't going fast enough!


----------



## Kage (Jul 19, 2008)

i can't watch the premier anyway. it will probably be a few days from now before i actually see it


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

Any thoughts on the outcome of the battle?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh _soccer_  I thought you guys meant football.

It's fine then


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

It's showing now, the excitement is just to much


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuck yea!!!


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 19, 2008)

It's starting!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Time to get out, I'll see you guys in about 17 hours after I view it.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 19, 2008)

All I can say is, this final battle will be EPIC.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Toph doing sandbending! Rawr!!! But oh yea, so far things are being set up!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

the fire lords plan sounds familiar..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic show is epic 

*runs back downstairs to watch it on the big screen tv*


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2008)

LIVE STREAM!!!  fuck yea


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

So far it is meeting all my expectation


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Btw, after watching the end, where can I get the scans of the book version?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 19, 2008)

Almost forgot about it. I happened to miss the talk about the Fire Lord and his plan though...


----------



## secret_toad (Jul 19, 2008)

ITS ON!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

why do i get the feeling aang don't have the guts to kill the fire lord


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Fear the melon lord!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

i was right


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Toph wants a turn


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

That was badass (Phoenix king)!


----------



## secret_toad (Jul 19, 2008)

was june fighting Ryu from street fighter?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that was a fantastic first quarter. We're really seeing the benefits of the 2-hour length. Every scene is allowed to breathe.

The Phoenix King scene was incredible.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

And lol at the Toph and Zuko thing. Too bad Zuko was a jerk. I guess that settles it for the shippers of those two.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

Aang lost and the crazy chick is back to hunt Aang down


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

*commercial break # 2

Epic show remains epic 
Toph is awesome, but her turn wasn't life changing. 

*runs back downstairs to watch it on the big screen tv*


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

I know poor toph  but the fact she was the watermelon lord was funny


----------



## Random Member (Jul 19, 2008)

Phoenix King is a pretty cool guy. That's the first time I saw June. It seems I missed the only other episode she appeared in.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

Great first part. Poor Toph though, she only gets tough love. 

 Azula being the new Fire Lord is crazy win.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *commercial break # 2
> 
> Epic show remains epic
> Toph is awesome, but her turn wasn't life changing.
> ...



get a laptop

i can talk and watch at the same time


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> get a laptop
> 
> i can talk and watch at the same time



me too 

Why does he have that sandal? Anyway I hope we see Iroh soon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> me too
> 
> Why does he have that sandal? Anyway I hope we see Iroh soon



something to remember him by?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell yeah, old men squad!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

BUMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

fuck yeah bumi > toph


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

All old people know each other lol.

ORDER OF THE WHITE LOTUS! FUCK YES!

Edit: Lol, where's Momo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

fuck yeah the group was trained by the white Lotus

every avatar telling aang to kill

kid needs to grow up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

GOD I LOVE BUMI!

Single handedly raping the entire city, epic.

Welcome to Old People Camp XDDDDDD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> every avatar telling aang to kill



Wonder what the air bender Avatar will say.

Hell yeah, more Bumi asskicking!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

Smiley face made of rocks Bumi rules


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

You tell him air lady!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

YEA!!!!!!!! I'm pleased so far! The masters!!!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

baddass show is badass! I can't believe he took back his kingdom by himself!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

it's not about you..it's about the world


bumi don't play around(them being powerless helpped though)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, this is being amazing thus far. It's so great to see Yangchen  and Kuruk fully animated, not just the fake animation of the Escape from the Spirit World shorts. Avatar Yangchen is so beautiful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

*commercial break # 3

Epic show remains epic 
The White Lotus uniform is cool. 
Sokka is a Lotus apprentice, maybe?
*IROH!!!!! *

*runs back downstairs to watch it on the big screen tv*

My big brother is using the laptop. >_>


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Sup ges! you need to watch my amv  lol That was pretty awesome though, I thought it was pretty awesome seeing some of the previous air benders and lulz at Zuko and Katara He/She's not my girl/boy friend!


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2008)

I asplode! Fuck yea Bumi!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> bumi don't play around(them being powerless helpped though)



True. But eventually he would've still broken out and kicked ass (or at least die trying)!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

crying zuko T_T


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

AWWWWW

I miss Mako


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

fuck yeah zuko is the next fire lord


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

what words of wisdom...and I want a eel-hound!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

HOLY S*** A LION TURTLE!! THATS A HUGE MOFO!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Lion turtle powerup!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

that turtle is  scary looking

oh shit the comet


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

The comet is here.

So it begins:WOW


----------



## Ziko (Jul 19, 2008)

Is the animation any better? Any changes at all? Or is it simply a couple of episodes (4?) put into a "movie" ?


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell yeah! Sozins Comet is on!

I'm hoping Aang kicks the Fire Lord's ass ^u^.

*squeals for Zutara*


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow banishment for a cherry pit o.O and ROFL foot hygeine


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow! Azula is such a bitch!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozai looked GAR in that shot 

Fire lord? More like banish lord


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

let her have her fun...zuko is going to have the throne soon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

I look forward to Azula getting her ass kicked. It shall be glorious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got the laptop. 

Epic show remains epic 

Is that another voice actor (a third one) doing Iroh?
Azula is the worst leader ever.
metallic Toph is metal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

METAL BENDING IS THE COOLEST FUCKING BENDING EVER!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Ouch...metal toph ftw....


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL TOPH'S IRON MAN!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

she went ironman on their asses


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

Metal Toph just whooped alot of ass and and all sokka can say is good job


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

He really does CARE! *drop into the water*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol @ the birthday boy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!! Lol, that was epic! Sokka is so fucking badass! And Toph is so awesome!!!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes happy birthday indeed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Metal Toph just whooped alot of ass and and all sokka can say is good job



he's with his girl..he can't show toph to much attention


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

I just saw a commercial where they used lollipops for hair removal o.O um...nice ice cream commercial


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> he's with his girl..he can't show toph to much attention



Why can't he have both?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Toph always has the best lines, lol.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> AWWWWW
> 
> I miss Mako



I do, too.

But Greg Baldwin was outstanding. This was his finest moment.

It's just not possible for anyone to look cooler than Ozai looked right there. NOT POSSIBLE!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 19, 2008)

omg Toph!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn the movie is awesome thus far. Yay for Toph donning the metal cap from Mario 64


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula really this firelord thing go to her head.

And full metal toph was awesome.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

*laughs at Birthday boy* That was great.

I hope Azula gets her ass kicked!  She's very paranoid.


----------



## \zol (Jul 19, 2008)

I AM IRON TOPH!


YOU'RE ALL BANISHED


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> he's with his girl..he can't show toph to much attention



I would've bowed in the prescence of awesome girl present or not


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know it most likely won't happen, but I really want Zuko to die a flaming death whilst yelling out "HONOR!!!!!"

It's back on!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

That panshot of the airships was the most epic shot yet.

The music is incredible. The Track Team used a full string section for this, and it's amazing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

@ democracy commercial

Azula with her hair down


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Sokka should've laid his game down  that way he could have both


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

And it's back...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozai looks amazing!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Metalbending: Best. Power. Ever. 

Also, the hell's going on with Azula?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

I loved the music playing when Zuko was at the old people camp, that was epic and I want a sound track now!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone's annoyed at being left all alone.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

they signed their death warrant


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

TOPH BUILT THAT IN A CAVE! WITH SCRAPS!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula is letting her paranoia is getting to her head


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

So who was banished?

Iroh with the fire breaths


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

HADOKEN! rofl bad ass show is bad ass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

General Iroh


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet White Lotus action! 

Go JongJong!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

white lotus= sannins

it's like i'm watching a power up version of team avatar


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll take these clippers....AND CUT MY HAIR


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Now she's cutting her hair?! Crazy!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

The hair was banished


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

AZULA IS GOING APESHIT LULZ


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula has completely lost it now.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

This movie is kick ass!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

oh snap it's on!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy Crap! Ozai is win! 

Uber awesome battle coming up!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Time for the final battle.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozai's ripped.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

RAWR!~  I wanna do fire bending now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic beginning!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

It almost looks like Ozai is flying when he leaves that airship...


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I love Sokka 

"Air Ship slice! "

This pwns! Go Aang! 

Btw, The fire is totally kick ass in this episode!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

thats right Sokka work that magic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

sooki! noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Noooo, Suki!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

AZULA v. ZUKO, FINAL BATTROL!!!!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww! Poor Suki....

Yeah!!!! Zuko and Katara party crashers!!!

It's on!!! Zuko V Azula! *crosses fingers for Zuko*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

SO BEAUTIFUL, THE BLUE AND RED FLAMESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn the music is just too epic,


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Two epic fights now!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozai is flying! 

Cool! Aang Rock man!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Shit, this is like a DBZ battle, amongst the columns blowing a bunch of shit up, SO EPICCCCCCCCC


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Shit, here comes the lightning now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Lightning bending!!! Redirected!!!

Damnit Aanng!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Noooo! Aang!!!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

AANG YOU BAKA YOU COULD"VE FINISHED IT!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

aang could've won


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww, Aang didn't do it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

I demand an Avater state.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty flames!!! Zuko is going to kick ass! 

Music is win.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

And Azula trips.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula gone nuts!! 

I saw it coming!

OOOOOOO!!!

Epic Zutara moment!!!! *squeals!*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh fucking gay. This will mean Zutara fans go apeshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

zuko noooooooooooooooo


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

YOU CRAZY BISH  Katara T_T


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

On no Zuko!!! 

Azula vs Katara now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Crazy Azula is almost as crazy as Heath Leger Joker.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Aang is playing Gaara!!! The ball of doooom! :rofl

Aww....It's gone to commercial...

I demand a sad and beautiful Zutara moment


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula took a cheap shot.

Aang is going to pull a gaara.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn it, Katara. Don't just stand there doing nothing.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

No Zuko fucking didn't! I can't believe the show took that route!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

Ouch, lightning to the chest! Powered up by the comet to add...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

zukos kickflip firespin is awesome


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

NOOOO, ZUKO! If Bryke kills him off I WILL cry


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

30min left

I need at least an hour


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd love to see Katara pull a sub zero by freezing Azula solid in ice and then punching Ice Azula so hard she breaks into a billion pieces.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 19, 2008)

Did I miss anything during the first hour?


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh fucking gay. This will mean Zutara fans go apeshit. 




Sorry, I'll controll myself!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

COMMERCIALS!!!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Zuko won't die, he's defended by the plot shield


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

This is seriously a movie soundtrack. The other _Avatar_ "movies" were just for show. This is a REAL movie.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE how they mixed the music up for the Agni Kai.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Nooo, the last episode now.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Part 4 yall!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apeshit is right!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Goodbye space sword.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

space sword!!!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Nuuu! Not togh and sokka T.T


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

SO LONG BOOMERANG AND SPACE SWORD T_________T


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Boomerang!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Suki for the win.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

WOOT I call dibs on the space sword  but Sokka messed up his leg D:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Hawky will fly in and save the day


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar State FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

AVATAR STATE! FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

It's on now.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar State!!!!!! Sweeet!

Pwnage to Ozai's face!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar State!!! Kick ass!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a fire octopus.


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

AVATAR STATE!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

How many tails did Aanng have there. I think Akatsuki missed one


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

With all our powers combined....We are Captain Aang


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

I want one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

Bending all 4 elements at once, wow...


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Bending all four elements at the same time pek

Brilliant!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

Pheonix Lord/King whatever is about to die


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

Aang is way too kick ass


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! Extreme Pwnage to Ozai!

Get up Zuko!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Ice Woman surfing


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Geez, Azula is insane! 

Cat Fight! Katara V Azula


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy crap, awesome.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Frozen and tied up!!!

From the mouth


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 19, 2008)

When's the next time it's gonna be playing on TV? If no one knows, then I'll catch it on the net. Actually, if someone could PM it to me, reps would be involved.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, I don't like a crying Azula.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg Azula is so hot right now... literally, she's breathing fire.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Azula is finally crying. She has LOST!


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 19, 2008)

Water bending is too haxxx.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Its kinda funny how Aang and Zuko now have matching scars


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

...Woah.



But you know, couldn't Katara do blood bending?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Then again, I didn't even laugh at the crying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its kinda funny how Aang and Zuko now have matching scars



Wasn't Aang's on the back?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

They're scar brothers now.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...Thats awesome..you can freeze the target and yourself and still move...I wanna water bend @_@


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

NUUUUU DEATH OF SPACE SWORD AND BOOMERANG


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

now that Katara maneuver was genius , kind of takes away from Zuko's fight a little though but bad ass none the less. Aww looks like batshit Azula needs a hug


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

That was a quick commercial break


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this the same place where Vegeta fought Goku.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Aang is unstoppable.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang! Aang's invincible!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

PWN3D!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw he stopped again


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Noo!! 

Horrible timeing...

Geez, Ozai sounds like Itachi.

"You are still weak"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Shoop da woop?!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Nooo! Aang!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

mind rape bending!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy fuck lol. That is epic he could do that. Ultimate fire bending supression.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Whew....

Aang took away Ozai's firebending? Pure Win. :risu


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> mind rape bending!!!



The best kind.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Momo's back!

.....Darn commercials...


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

I wanted to see the finishing move


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

I take away your fire bending....it sounds like something from the last x-men movie


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

WTF JUST HAPPENED GUYS?!!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Heh Aang has throoughly pwned Ozai's shit.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Joker and batman toys in cereal


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

I was wondering how they could not kill the Fire Lord while still keeping it full of win. I'm sooooo happy they used mind rape.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love it! I loved it!

*Does anyone know which ep the kid named "The Duke" first appeared? I missed that one. *


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

How better to defeat an enemy than take away his most prized possession.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> WTF JUST HAPPENED GUYS?!!



Aang mind raped Ozai so he can't firebend anymore


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

He did it! He finally mastered the Avatar State.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd definitely want to bend fire with all I saw...


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 19, 2008)

THIS IS FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Aang: MIND CRUSH!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I love it! I loved it!
> 
> *Does anyone know which ep the kid named "The Duke" first appeared? I missed that one. *



Book One, Chapter Ten: Jet


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

We're back to the pwnage!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

XD at Sokka's commentary.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

lol loser lord


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Toph proved she was the perfect match for Sokka


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Gotta love Sokka and his awesme sound effects


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG, Toph really does have the best lines, lol.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

MEI! IN YOUR FACE ZUTARATARDS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Book One, Chapter Ten: Jet


Thanks, will rep after the show is over.

lol @ loser lord. *leaves until thhe show is over


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

YES!!!! FUCK YOU ZUTARA!!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

May's back. 

"And don't ever break up with me again" -serious- 

This episode has been amazing pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Aang: MIND CRUSH!


Quoted for ultimate truth 

LMAO @ clown girl getting her makeup.

AWWWWW BFFS


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

lol Tylee.

Hooray Zuko the fire lord


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

All Hail BRITANI um....Fire Lord Zuko


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic walk.

At least it isn't like Death Note's last episode..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Was wondering when he'd bring up his mom


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

HAHAH TANK VOLEYBALL!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, at Sokka's artistic skills.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Momo is a critic


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

HA THE KISS AND WHAT A ENDING!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

The end everyone!


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 19, 2008)

KatAang, It burns!!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

Katara made the first move

Epic Finish


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

ITS OVER


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

It's over.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

EPIC MOVIE ENDING EVER! OMG


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

KATAANG WINS FOREVAR!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

It's over.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> ITS OVER



Jinx, you owe me a soda.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I can honestly say that was the best episode I've ever seen.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Its over


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

KATANG THE ONE TRUE CANON

MEIZUKO THE OTHER

SUCK ON IT ZUTARATARDS! SUCK ON ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

FUCK YEAH KATAANG!

FUCK YEAH ZUKO X MAI

LOL at Zuko and Aang hugging 

EPIC WIN ENDING IS EPIC!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

...It's over...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well guys, Its finally over. It has been a long journey, and now it ends here. I'm glad that I started the thread to this great and amazing series!


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 19, 2008)

Well that's it. I must say for a Nick show, that really kicked ass.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

No more Avatar guys....


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Let us all take a moment of silence to commemorate the ending of the Avatar


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

So that's it. It's over. There are some minisodes planned, but it won't be the same. 

So, now what do we watch?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

No more Toph...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW, I can't believe in the eleventh hour all Katara did was take out a gimped Azula.


----------



## Kai (Jul 19, 2008)

Gotta say that was one of the most splendid finishes I've ever seen in fiction.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> No more Avatar guys....



Dont remind me you


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

There's only one thing to say:

_Avatar_ went out at it's pinnacle. These were the best episodes of the series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah its been a good saturday. Dark Knight in the morning, New DS game in the afternoon, EPIC FUCKING AVATAR MOVIE for the night.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

*silence broken*


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

George Lopez is on next :risu


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

I got satellite. So I can watch it again at 10 on Nick West


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's over.

First person to post ddl links gets reap.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Amazing series. I'm gonna miss this show.  What's your rating for overall show? I give it 10/10!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

Zero sounds like you had a good day


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going to miss it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

i wanted to see them grow older and see where their futures would lead them


----------

